# Pakistan Army | News and Discussions



## EagleEyes

* Pakistan denies reports of Indian soldiers crossing LoC*

B. Muralidhar Reddy

"Our fighting bunkers are intact because their construction is very robust"

RAWALPINDI: Pakistan on Thursday denied reports that Indian soldiers crossed the Line of Control to help to repair one of its army bunkers in the wake of the October 8 earthquake.

The media reports "are fabricated, baseless and untrue," Director-General of Inter-Services Public Relations Shaukat Sultan said. There is "no question" of such a possibility. "Our fighting bunkers are completely intact because their construction is very robust."

Maj. Gen. Sultan also refuted media reports expressing concern over the safety of Pakistan&#39;s nuclear installations. They were robust and shockproof. An earthquake or even a direct bomb attack cannot cause them any harm. "Such reports are being spread by those who don&#39;t have any knowledge about such matters."

Commenting on the issue, a diplomat said: "I fail to understand why the Indian side should publicise it even if its soldiers responded to distress calls from the Pakistani side. Obviously, the Pakistanis cannot be expected to confirm such reports even if they were true, particularly when the matter involves their troops. This kind of scoring a point in such a situation is meaningless."

Meanwhile, the official death toll in the earthquake has risen to more than 25,000. The number of injured was put at 63,000.

Islamabad, Peshawar, Abbotabad, Lahore, Malikwal, Gujaranwala, Swat and Mansehra were jolted by fresh aftershocks, measuring 5.5 on the Richter scale, in the early hours of Thursday. The U.S. Geological Survey said the epicentre was in the northern areas, about 135 km from Islamabad.

The Pakistan Met office said the jolts were "normal" and there was no cause for concern.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EagleEyes

*DEFENDING PAKISTAN*

This is a research paper by Syed M AMIR HUSAIN detailing the military threat Pakistan is faced with and how Pakistan can combat it given economic and political constraints. It is also argued that the small but assertive group of people who are trying to rally support to &#39;tie down&#39; the Pakistani military establishment are doing so at great risk to the country.

Introduction

In the last decade, not many positive changes have occurred for the Pakistan military vis-a-vis equipment acquisitions. For the first time we are faced with a situation in which not one, but all possible parties from which we can acquire weapon systems of choice, have decided not to do business with us. In most instances, such as those of the French company Dassault and the Russian bureau Sukhoi, this is because the same arms dealers have negotiated contracts with our neighbour and military rival in the east. These contracts will undoubtedly suffer should Pakistan be supplied weaponry by the same parties. The question is how can Pakistan combat the threat in the east, and possibly other threats that could plausibly arise in the next two decades? The answer to this question can be given in many ways; defence acquisitions, diplomacy, changing political alignment etc. are all possible solutions. For instance, one &#39;solution&#39; could be for Pakistan to unilaterally sign the NPT and open its sensitive nuclear sites for IAEA inspectors. In essence this implies a complete surrender before the powers that be in an effort to obtain guarantees and assurances of protection from them. As morally bankrupt and disloyal to the country as such a suggestion may sound it has unfortunately been made by some &#39;Pakistanis&#39; in the past. My concern in this paper is to demonstrate that such advice is not only ridiculous, but will destroy the morale of the Pakistani nation by leading to another 1971- like situation. Additionally, this paper will analyze the major threats Pakistan is faced with and will hopefully demonstrate how, given Pakistan&#39;s financial and other constraints, we can maintain a credible defence and perhaps a comfortable edge over potential aggressors.

History exposes
flawed logic

In the 50&#39;s Pakistan chose to ally itself with the Western Bloc by signing the Baghdad pact. At the time, Liaquat Ali Khan&#39;s visit to the United States was still fresh in the memories of most Pakistanis. The cruelty that accompanied Stalin&#39;s rule in the USSR was also not far in the past, making an alliance with the Soviet Union a hard sell to the Pakistani people. Also, perhaps, the inherent conflict between an Islamic and Atheist society caused Pakistan to be more naturally inclined toward the Christian west. Though these are far from a complete list of reasons for Pakistan&#39;s eventual decision, which unfortunately includes more than a few instances of our leaders selling out to capitalist lures, yet the complex background of this alignment is not our primary concern. It would serve the reader well to refer to a text such as Agha Shahi&#39;s &#39;Pakistan&#39;s Foreign Policy&#39; [1] for further investigation into Pakistan&#39;s alignment with the United States-led Western coalition.

Pakistan, though enthusiastic about its new alliance with the US, saw itself as a potential target for Soviet assisted aggression. Given a Soviet ally and sworn enemy many times its size in the east, Pakistan requested its new American friends for military equipment that would guarantee peace in the region and ensure Pakistan&#39;s security. A list of the most important component of that requirement was submitted by the Pakistan Air Force on March 1, 1954. The requirement[2] was as follows:

10 Fighter sq. x 16 ac = 160
5 Night fighter sq. x 16 ac = 80
5 Light bomber sq. x 20 ac = 100
1 PR Light bomber sq. x 20 ac = 20
12 Fighter /recce. sq. x 20 ac = 240
2 twin engine
transport sq. x 20 ac = 40
1 4 engine transport sq. x 16 ac = 16
2 Maritime recce. sq. x 20 ac = 40
Total of 696 aircraft.

Viewing this requirement in the context of a likely war scenario with India, which had unlimited access to the latest Soviet weaponry, it does not appear very unreasonable. Pakistan had the unenviable task of defending two wings of the country separated by thousands of miles, and also an extensive coastline. As against this request, Pakistan was given a mere 112 combat aircraft along with 50 non-combat planes, giving a total of only 162. This was a gross under-arming of the PAF. Though Pakistan did not create a diplomatic rumpus over this insult, a decade later in 1965, the US proved that not only was it unwilling to release quantities of arms to ensure peace, it was also an incredibly unreliable supplier in times of war. An embargo was imposed on Pakistan during the war. Russia on the other hand was so quick in re-arming India that the squadron of Mig-21s destroyed at Pathankot[3] was replaced either during, or immediately after the 1965 war. Though the war was over in a matter of a few weeks, the embargo lasted over a decade and even Indian defence analysts unanimously agree that the PAF&#39;s starved squadrons were unable to change the course of the 1971 war due to lack of equipment[2].

More recent examples of American indifference to our strategic situation are the Pressler Amendment, which singles out and victimizes Pakistan. This amendment has also resulted in what can only be called the theft of &#036;658 million of Pakistan&#39;s foreign currency that was paid for the release of 28 F-16 aircraft from the US.

We are confronted with an enemy five times larger than ourselves, and are faced with multi-dimensional threats from the east, south and in a limited fashion, even from Afghanistan in the west. In light of this, the pointed US policy of not only holding back on deliveries of military equipment Pakistan has paid for, but also pressurizing other nations such as France, Sweden and China to desist from dealing with Pakistan should only underline the US negative role vis-a-vis Pakistan more clearly.

Many readers would perhaps question my assertions that the US has not helped Pakistan in building a credible defence by claiming that the US is not responsible for the achievement of our strategic objectives. Yes, this is true and exactly my point. The US, nor any other nation is responsible for the defence of Pakistan. Not only this, but other nations, including the US, India and Israel will even go out of their way to harm our interests because we have conflicting policies and mutually irreconcilable goals. Thus by asking our military to stand down and declare a unilateral unconditional &#39;peace&#39;, certain elements are not only refusing to learn from history but are also creating confusion within Pakistan and are unknowingly or otherwise, serving the interests of those by whom we are threatened. Peace will not be won if Pakistan disarms, we will only be bullied further and lose what semblance of respectability we can lay claim to. This is too high a price to pay and certainly a hodge-podge of self styled &#39;peace&#39; lovers do not have any right to ask the Pakistani people to pay such a cost. Neither do they have any right to undermine our defence by lobbying with questionable elements within the Pakistani establishment.

The Military Threat

Pakistan is situated at the intersection of three geo-political regions, and consequently, in extremely unstable surroundings. There is no questioning the historical truism that a credible defence ensures stability. There is no alternative to being able to defend yourself - not a strong industrial economy, or very high literacy rates. These are extremely important areas that should not take a back seat to other equally important areas such as defence, but the opposite should also hold. Of those who say that in the next century economic power will be the most potent weapon it could be asked, why is it that the US continues to maintain an army of 2 million and a nuclear arsenal large enough to blow up the earth several times over[4] if all it requires is a strong economy? Why is it that despite Japan having a trade balance in its favour of billions of US dollars[5], it still has to give in to the arm twisting of its &#39;junior economic partner&#39;? The answer is that the power of nations is based on one key resource, their militaries, and all other manifestations of national power are derived from this most fundamental one.

To our east lies India, a country with 7 times our population, nearly 4 times our land mass and a military almost 3 times the size of ours. In addition, it has fought 4 wars with us, one of which still rages on in the highest battlefield of the world - Siachen. It is a demonstrated nuclear power with publicly declared designs of globally projecting its power - be it through a blue water fleet based around aircraft carriers or through ICBMs such as Surya, with a range of 14,000km. Perhaps the reader does not need to be reminded that it was this same India which was responsible for fuelling Bengali dissent and arming Mukti Bahini terrorists. Through these acts of subversion, it contributed to the break up of Pakistan. Despite India&#39;s more than significant links with international terrorism (Kashmir,

Sikkim, Sri Lanka, Sindh and Punjab), the west views India as a market second only to China and is thus willing to pay almost any price to remain on friendly terms with it[6].

Since it is beyond the scope of this paper to concentrate on every aspect of the Indian threat, which includes intelligence activities, subversion, terrorism, propaganda and a conventional tactical threat from the Indian army, I will instead focus on Indian strategic weaponry to highlight the multi-dimensional nature of the Indian threat.

Indian Air Force

The recent Gulf War has shown that the outcome of any future conflict will rest heavily on control of the skies and the ability to deny the enemy of the same. The Indian Air Force (IAF) is the 4th largest in the world and growing rapidly. It justifies its size by pointing to the Chinese PLAAF (Peoples Liberation Army Air Force). This is an old ploy to avoid being chastised by other nations on what is really a build-up to ensure regional hegemony. Indeed, in the 1962 Indo-China conflict, India had assured her Canadian and US allies that &#39;donated&#39; military equipment would only be used against Communist China. It took her only 3 years to do an about-turn on this undertaking by using the same equipment against Pakistan during the 1965 war over Kashmir.

The Indian Air Force consists of nearly 1000 aircraft. Of these, nearly 770 are front line fighters whereas 140 are second line fighters and combat capable trainers[2]. Among its ranks the IAF contains 40 Mirage 2000-5 aircraft, 40 SU-30MKI aircraft[7], 93 Mig-29 interceptors and 88 Anglo-French Jaguar deep-strike attack aircraft. Especially with the recent acquisition of the SU-30MKIs, the IAF has at least on paper, tremendously improved its qualitative standing. With the force listed above, the IAF is capable of using the latest &#39;smart&#39; weaponry, stand-off weapons, extremely long range air-to-air missiles such as the AA-10 Alamo[8] and countless other lethal stores. It is also capable of delivering NBC (Nuclear Biological or Chemical) weapons deep inside Pakistani territory, though this is a role for which it will most likely not be used given its long-range missile holdings.

Qualitative enhancements in IAF aircraft include &#39;BVR&#39; or Beyond Visual Range capability. This allows a fighter pilot to track, lock and destroy a target while it is far away. The IAF has recently acquired AA-10 Alamo missiles which will allow such attacks to be made against Pakistani aircraft at a range of more than 100km. This greatly reduces the chances of aerial combat coming down to dogfights, where pilot&#39;s skill is the deciding factor and an area in which the Pakistan Air Force undeniably has the qualitative edge. All SU-30MKIs and Mig-29s have BVR capability whereas currently no aircraft in the PAF inventory does. In addition, the longest-range air-to-air missiles in the Pakistan Air Force is the AIM-7 Sparrow which has barely 1/3rd the range of an Alamo[9].

Clearly, with only 32 F-16 aircraft and a combat strength of a little over 400 fighter aircraft, the PAF is again facing a 1971 like situation of being grossly under-armed. The PAF does have an edge in that it is able to fly most aircraft in the Indian inventory due to its alliances with many Muslim Air Forces which possess Russian and French aircraft. However, defence planners should not count on superior PAF pilot skill to overwhelm an air force two and a half times PAF&#39;s size. The war of September 1965 can be cited as an example when this actually happened, but it is hardly prudent to plan for the future based on 34-year-old laurels.

Indian Missile Forces

In the development and deployment of missiles, with Russian and French assistance, India has made tremendous headway. It has the demonstrated capability to launch satellites into orbit[10] and is thus de-facto, in possession of a potential ICBM with a range of greater than 15,000km. Though these designs are, and should be, alarming for all countries in the region, for Pakistan the Prithvi and Agni missile programs present a greater danger. Prithvi has been labeled to be Pakistan specific by several Pakistani leaders[11]. It is an MRBM with a range of 300km and a CEP (circular error probability) of 250m. It is capable of delivering an NBC or conventional warhead of up to 500kg. This missile allows India to target Pakistan&#39;s capital city and most of the defence establishments in close proximity thereof. Last year, a minor crisis was sparked when news of Prithvi&#39;s deployment on the Pakistani border was leaked in the US press. Recently, the Indian Army has deployed up to 38 Prithvi missiles and is yet to receive an additional batch of 62 missiles against its order of 100 missiles[12]. Once this order is met, the Indian Air Force will deploy additional missiles and a navalised version of the Prithvi is rumoured to be in development. It is disturbing to imagine what India intends to accomplish with such a large force of nuclear capable SSMs.

Given Pakistan&#39;s lack of strategic depth, it is reported[13] that in the event of an Indian missile strike, Pakistan would have but 3 minutes worth of warning time. Clearly this is much less time than the 15 minutes PADS (Pakistan Air Defence System) provides in case of an attack by enemy aircraft[14]. The short time of missiles to target implies that fixed assets such as air bases, nuclear installations and weapon factories whose defence has been modeled on the assumption of a conventional air attack, will have to be protected with the missile threat in mind. Given the fact that there are a total of 10 PAF forward air bases and 9 additional combat capable air bases versus 100 such bases in India, it follows that to keep the enemy on the defensive, the Pakistan armed forces require similar or better strike capability against such targets. Also, early warning for Pakistan is becoming more and more crucial. Of course, the ideal solution of obtaining a number of AWACS (E3-A Sentry) aircraft from the US has been ruled out due to immediate hindrances such as the Pressler amendment as well as the US&#39;s long term untrustworthiness as a supplier of military equipment. There are still however, a few options available to the Pakistani military which are highlighted in the following sections of this paper.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## EagleEyes

Dear Readers, Stop Press

As we were going into print, Indians exploded a series of nuclear devices on May 11 and 13, 1998. While it is too late to study the whole aspect in this issue, the next one will be devoted to the Bomb. In the meantime I am reproducing my article KEEPING ONE&#39;S COOL from THE NATION as a food for thought. While restraint is advisable, Indians have escalated matters so that we may have no choice but to reluctantly go quid pro quo and explode a nuclear device.

India carried out two more controlled explosions on May 13, 1998 to add to the three already done on May 11. In the face of severely adverse world opinion, it seems the Indians have gone berserk - or is there more to their madness than meets the eye? For the record, the later two blasts, which were low kiloton yield nuclear devices, perhaps to carry out battlefield stimulation of a fusion trigger device for the larger thermo-nuclear bomb, were a defiant kick in the teeth for international opinion. A spate of condemnation followed including sanctions by US and Japan as well as the cancellation of aids and grants by Australia, New Zealand, Norway, Germany, Sweden, etc. Notably the European Union (EU) countries resigned themselves to criticizing the Indians but did not follow the &#39;sanctions&#39; route. The Indians miscalculated the depth of international reaction but by managing to keep EU out of the sanctions mode they broke the dam and contained immediate irretrievable damage.

Mian Nawaz Sharif&#39;s government is under pressure domestically to carry out a nuclear explosion. A wide ranging coalition including politicians, retired bureaucrats, intellectuals, columnists, etc is strongly advising the Pakistan Government to go head to head with India. What is more compelling is the attitude of the man in the street, he wants a Pakistani bomb to explode. They have very cogent arguments in their favour. Pakistan exists in a very dangerous region of the world. Other than the wars in the immediate proximity, the Iran-Iraq conflict and the continuing Afghan War as well as the Khalistan Movement (Indian Punjab) and Kashmir, we have an implacable foe with a numerical superiority ratio of 4:1 (and even 5:1 in some areas) with respect to conventional forces (given that a favourable military attack ratio is 3:1). The BJP manifesto spoke about the nuclear arming of India, they are well on their way, the manifesto is also clear on seizing from Pakistan the part of Kashmir not occupied by them already. Now with the nuclear sword in hand, they can very well atomic-blitz Pakistan if we risk all-out war over Kashmir. More than the logical reasons is the psychological one, Pakistani mass opinion demands equal manhood with India and that is, if they can explode a bomb, why can&#39;t we? There is also the question of &#39;mutually assured deterrence&#39; (MAD). There is always the possibility that if we do not explode the bomb the Indians will assume we are bluffing and therefore gamble with trying to accomplish the other cornerstone of their manifesto, knowing that they may come off better in a conventional war given the acute military disparities. The Indians will certainly suffer enormous losses without much gain on the ground, are they prepared for that amount of collateral damage in men and material? The fact that the BJP leaders took on the world in the nuclear blasts - and their newly elected leader Thakre is vocal about Kashmir - should make us apprehensive about their intentions. A nuclear blast by us will not be a display of show of force but perversely will be a logical outcome of caution on our part. That may be the only way to warn India against the consequence of adventurism.

The world presently wants us to roll over and play dead, to accept India&#39;s hegemony in the region, to behave like the other SAARC Countries and stay in line with Indian tutelage. For that they may be proposing to give us some guarantees and some economic/military sops. In the 1980s we lost a golden opportunity to economically/militarily reach emancipation. As the front line State for the West in their proxy war in Afghanistan, Pakistan did not get any of the recurring and residual economic and military benefits that countries like Thailand, Philippines, Singapore, Indonesia, etc got from the US during the height of the Viet Nam War. Prepared to go any lengths in the proxy year, the US quickly discovered that our leaders had a low personal price, their penchant was for filling their own pockets or receiving favours, than for negotiating a better deal for Pakistan. Some of the riches on display by a retired general&#39;s sons of that era have no other origin but were funds meant for Pakistan and the Afghan War being pilfered/diverted into private coffers. For a few pennies, our leaders sold our short-term and long-term interests down the river.

The choices before us before we explode the bomb are very clear, either we accept to live as virtual slaves like the rest of South Asia or the west can take concrete steps to not only assuage our fears but to give us the capability to defend ourselves. The initial steps have already been taken by some of the western countries, imposing economic sanctions, the main prop of which is suspending aid and grants particularly US/Japan support for loans by international landing institutions. Already the EU, led by UK, has shown it is not even prepared to go that far. However, if US and Japan would impose trade sanctions on India this would make a considerable difference because they are India&#39;s largest trading partners. Firstly it would hurt India more economically and secondly we could derive some benefit from trade (and investment) diversions. However, even though an official US spokesman has gone so far as to condemn Indian leaders for their duplicity (a fact we have been repeating ad nauseam over the years), in the long run these sanctions will most probably be shrugged off by India.

What happens if we explode the bomb? Other than a few days of euphoria, it does send a message to the Indians, that our potential is not bluff and that they should be prepared for the consequences in collateral damage. Whether one bullet kills you or a dozen, once you are dead you tend to remain dead. We may be a smaller country and India may have more bombs, the devastation will be mutually horrifying and devastating. That more than any other reason may deter BJP from adventurism. However, if we do explode the bomb, for which the BJP and every other Indian must be praying for invoking all their various gods, it will take the Indians off the hook. The Indians will never be blamed for passing on nuclear secrets but we shall be accused for giving away this knowledge to Iran, Libya, Iraq, Sudan, etc - anyone that the west labels as &#39;terrorist friendly&#39; states. The world&#39;s anger will well up against us and we will be vilified from pillar to post. The EU nations, which are treating India with kid gloves because it is a vast industrial and consumer market, will turn on us like a pack of wolves. The economic sanctions that the world imposes on us will be more akin to the economic quarantine of Iraq presently - since we do not have the benefit of oil it will hit us far more badly. We will eventually become economically so weak we will not be able to maintain even a weak deterrent force - India thus could walk over us at will&#33; For a few days of chest - beating and a rather stretched logic as regards deterrence, are we prepared to eat grass - and eventually humble pie?

The government must be commended on its rather sophisticated and patient handling of the situation uptil now. The west is alternately showing us carrot and stick, let&#39;s test this potency by clearly spelling out that there is a cost price to restraint and it must include a comprehensive package, foremost by giving us the means to conventionally defend ourselves against India. That while we will not go ahead and explode the bomb, the guarantee of a nuclear umbrella by the west can only be counter- guaranteed by our own ability to have and to use nuclear weapons if the west deserts us in our hour of need. Not only sanctions against India must be made more effective but we should be shored up economically and militarily. Like Egypt and Turkey and other countries, our debt must be written off and we should beef up our conventional forces, particularly airpower. We must have focussed western investment in infra-structure such as roads, railways, telecommunications and ports, similarly like Egypt and Turkey we must get indigenous armament manufacturing capacity as required by us. Above all, the world must put pressure on India to solve the Kashmir problem. If the economic sanctions are effective, the brunt of the misery that ensues will be borne by the masses. The language of the streets is the only language the BJP leaders will understand - that may make them more amenable to reason over Kashmir.

An economically and militarily strong Pakistan, capable of defending itself in a conventional war and with the option of going nuclear quickly in quid pro quo is the only deterrent India will respect. Before we follow the track of the hawks, we have to evaluate whether the compensation package includes tangible security and economic guarantees and whether an ill-conceived move in exploding the bomb without calculating the risks may not result in our eventual economic extinction. Someone has to negotiate hard to exploit this God-given opportunity the Indian leadership has provided us by their sheer obduracy.


----------



## EagleEyes

*Army Ã¢â¬Ëspent first days rebuilding border defencesÃ¢â¬â¢*

Daily Times Monitor

LAHORE: Officials linked to the Pakistan Army have admitted that some units paid more attention to restoring frontline defences against India after the October 8 earthquake than to rescuing trapped civilians, The Telegraph reported on Sunday.

Ã¢â¬ÅWith thousands of soldiers stationed close to the disputed border in the Kashmir region Ã¢â¬â 450 of whom were themselves killed by the quake Ã¢â¬â civilians who survived the tremor are increasingly angry at the slow response by the army to their plight,Ã¢â¬Â it added.

Ã¢â¬ÅAlthough Pakistani President Pervez Musharraf apologised on television for the delay in helping the worst-affected areas, his remarks have done little to deflect the criticism,Ã¢â¬Â it reported.

The Telegraph quoted a Muzaffarabad resident as saying that they were not only mourning the death of their people, they were also mourning the death of their relationship with the government.

Ã¢â¬ÅIsmail Mir, a resident of Bagh, said that when President Musharraf visited the stricken town he went only to the military garrison, where six soldiers had been killed, and did not tour the civilian areas where dozens had died. Ã¢â¬ËWe tried to reach him, but army officials would not allow us to meet him,Ã¢â¬â¢ he said. Ã¢â¬ËThe major in charge of security told guards to shoot on sight if we tried to enter the garrison,Ã¢â¬â¢Ã¢â¬Â it reported.

Ã¢â¬ÅResentment will be increased by the admission of several officials that army units on the Line of Control Ã¢â¬â the heavily armed border between both Kashmirs Ã¢â¬â focused on rebuilding their defences rather than helping in nearby villages,Ã¢â¬Â The Telegraph added.

It quoted an insider as saying that although the government knew that India would not attack the country, in the first few days they used every resource to restore its defence line because they never wanted to leave it vulnerable.

Ã¢â¬ÅMaj Gen Shaukat Sultan, military spokesman, rejected the criticisms, saying: Ã¢â¬ËThe people are traumatised and this is all a reaction to the trauma,Ã¢â¬â¢Ã¢â¬Â it added.

Ã¢â¬ÅHowever, the apparent failure to respond swiftly to civilian pleas for help is likely to harm the Musharraf government Ã¢â¬â a fact which will alarm the West, where it is regarded as a crucial ally in the war on terrorism,Ã¢â¬Â it reported.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srirangan

I would love to hear your views about this. Border defenses or rescue efforts? What would you have done?


----------



## EagleEyes

Both are important. India has always kneen to attack Pakistan whenever Pakistan has gotten in trouble (remember the civil war? so called the liberation war?), but this time the situation was different both countries had nukes. So i wouldn&#39;t have too much rely on border defences as the war would be highly unlikely, but satellite monitoring should be in the alert situation as many aircraft of the different country will be entering in Pakistan for relief efforts. 

Keeping the nuclear technology unknown on one place was possibly the biggest challenge. However, i am sure the positions will be change as soon as relief operation gets completed, and all the countries leave.


----------



## A.Rahman

> *The Himalayas War at the Top Of the World
> Fighting at breathtaking altitudes, Indians and Pakistanis are locked in an icy stalemate
> 
> 
> Jul. 31, 1989
> The blast is startling, and so is the reverberation that echoes like a landslide. But the sound of artillery fire -- the sound of war -- fades quickly in the gigantic stillness of mountain and glacier. Soldiers clad in dirty white snowsuits, their faces burned black by the sun, scramble to put another shell in the 105-mm howitzer and fire again. They are Pakistanis, serving at an outpost 17,200 ft. up on the Baltoro Glacier, just short of a sweeping ridgeline called the Conway Saddle. Their fire is aimed over the ridge at similar positions manned by Indian troops seven miles away on the Siachen Glacier, the longest in the Karakoram mountains. When the weather is clear, the big guns sometimes boom round the clock.
> 
> On this day, the other side is not shooting back, so only a handful of Pakistanis man machine guns, to ensure that no Indian reconnaissance helicopter passes unchallenged. Blue sky forms a stunning canvas for the cathedrals of snow-laden mountains topping 20,000 ft., including K2, the world&#39;s second highest peak. The Pakistani brigadier who commands the northern sector of the area looks around and says, "This place is beautiful. It was not meant for fighting."
> 
> But fighting there is -- and has been for more than five years. The Karakoram fastness of northern Kashmir is an area no men ever inhabited, and only a few had traversed, before Pakistani and Indian troops moved in to wage a bitter conflict, largely out of sight of their own people and the rest of the world. Pakistan and India each deploy several thousand troops in the region. Neither side releases casualty figures, yet hundreds of men have died from combat, weather, altitude and accidents, and thousands have been injured. Says the general commanding the Indian sector: "This is an actual war in every sense of the word. There is no quarter asked and no quarter given."
> 
> The paradox is that India and Pakistan are supposedly at peace and that Prime Ministers Rajiv Gandhi and Benazir Bhutto are trying to move from a chilly standoff into a friendlier era. Both say they want to erase what Bhutto calls the "irritant" of the Siachen Glacier problem, and both instructed their negotiators to do so in the most recent round of talks that began last month in Pakistan. When Gandhi and Bhutto met face to face in Islamabad last week, however, they failed to come close to devising a practical solution. Progress has been as thin as the atmosphere in the Karakorams, as the negotiators struggle to settle the central issue: how to divide the disputed mountain area between Pakistan and India.
> 
> At stake is national prestige as well as control of Kashmir&#39;s northern reaches. Since gaining their independence from Britain in 1947, both countries have wanted the 85,805 sq. mi. of the state of Jammu and Kashmir as their own. In 1949 Pakistan and India signed the so-called Karachi Agreement, which drew a cease-fire line that ended at map coordinate NJ 9842, at the southern foot of the Saltoro Range. The negotiators did not extend the line because there had been no fighting in Kashmir&#39;s northernmost reaches, but merely mentioned that the line should continue "thence north to the glaciers." Despite minor adjustments after the 1965 and 1971 India-Pakistan wars, the official boundary still ends at NJ 9842, leaving the Siachen ownership question unresolved.
> 
> Almost from the beginning, New Delhi has argued that India is entitled to control all of Kashmir. Islamabad&#39;s claim is more complex: besides supporting a 1949 U.N. call for a plebiscite on Kashmir&#39;s future, Pakistan has marshaled what it considers proof that it has all along controlled the area from NJ 9842 to the Karakoram Pass on the Chinese border. Islamabad cites circumstantial evidence, like the fact that mountaineering expeditions for years sought Pakistan&#39;s permission to enter the region, and its agreement to cede some of the territory to China in 1963.
> 
> India was the first to deploy troops on the Siachen Glacier. In April 1984 the Indian army launched Operation Meghdoot (Cloud Messenger), placing forces at two key passes of the Saltoro Range, which runs along the Siachen Glacier&#39;s western edge toward the Chinese border. India says it was pre-empting a planned Pakistani move -- a contention Islamabad denies. The Indian advance captured nearly 1,000 sq. mi. of territory claimed by Pakistan; ever since then New Delhi has wanted to establish a formal boundary along that natural divide. The conflict escalated slowly as each side deployed more men, established more outposts, introduced more artillery and rockets. In September 1987 the action peaked, but neither side has been willing to take the next steps, which might involve introducing air power or expanding the conflict to the south.
> 
> The only benefit for both sides has been improvement in their capability for high-altitude warfare. Both forces have built all-weather roads that twist up between towering peaks to base camps on the glaciers. Soldiers spend six weeks acclimatizing to the torturous conditions, learning ice climbing and winter survival. From the camps, men fan out to front-line positions in snow-choked mountain passes. They take turns watching for movement on the other side -- and the opportunity to call in artillery.
> 
> The rules of engagement are clear-cut on both sides: if there is a target, fire. Thus the battle is largely indirect, as howitzers and mortars lob shells -- mostly inaccurately -- over the ridges. Infantry assaults are rare, mainly because it is so hard for men to move, let alone charge, at such heights and over crevasse-riddled glaciers. At 18,000 ft. and higher, even a fully acclimatized soldier carrying rifle and combat pack can jog only a few yards without losing his breath. "The terrain does not allow much movement," says a Pakistani officer at an outpost on the Baltoro Glacier. "There is a natural limit to this conflict."
> 
> The principal causes of casualties are terrain and weather. Never before have men fought for any length of time at such altitudes, breathing air that contains less than half the oxygen at sea level, at temperatures that drop below -43 degrees F, in blinding blizzards that can last days. Both sides admit that 8 out of 10 casualties are caused by the harsh conditions -- including soldiers being swept away in cascades of snow or tumbling into crevasses. Says a Pakistani officer at the northern end of the Saltoro sector: "We are brave. They are brave. And we both face the same enemies: the weather and the altitude."
> 
> On those occasions when the antagonists do fight at close range, the results can be fearsome. In a month-long clash ending last May, soldiers battled intensely on a mountain and ridges near the Chumic Glacier. Both sides dispatched men in a furious race to an icy 21,300-ft.-high peak that commanded the area. "The secret in this terrain," says an Indian officer, "is to be the first on top." Seeing that the Indians would in fact get there first, the Pakistanis took a gamble: in howling winds they tied two soldiers to the runners of a helicopter for a seven-minute ride to the peak, not certain whether wind speed and icy temperatures would cause them to freeze to death before they reached their destination. The soldiers survived, landed on the summit and held off about a dozen Indians climbing toward the same spot.
> 
> During a month of fighting, the Pakistanis claim six of their men died, while at least 34 Indians were killed; India refuses to release its casualty figures. Though accounts of the struggle differ, it appears that the Indians eventually requested a meeting between the two opposing brigade commanders. After three sessions, both sides pledged to pull back their men, and the Indians agreed to accept two enemy posts that the Pakistanis said had been there all along. It was the first time local commanders had met face to face to sort out a disengagement.
> 
> By sitting down with each other, the two commanders were clearly acting in the spirit their Prime Ministers want to establish. But who will compromise?
> 
> Pakistan wants India to pull back from the glacier, after which the two sides could discuss a new boundary line. The key requirement: it must begin at NJ 9842 and end at the Karakoram Pass. But Pakistan would be willing to draw a demarcation between those points that would fall somewhere between its earlier claims and India&#39;s current position on the Saltoro Range.
> 
> India proposes a cease-fire in place, followed by a thinning out of forces in the Saltoro area; the suggestion has been rejected by Pakistan. In the talks last month, New Delhi broached a new formula slightly closer to Pakistan&#39;s: pull back all troops and establish a demilitarized zone, then negotiate on establishing a line from NJ 9842 to the Chinese border. So far, there has been no agreement.
> 
> After investing heavily in lives and money to take and hold the Saltoro, it would be politically difficult for Gandhi to yield even part of the territory to Pakistan, especially with national elections only months away. Bhutto is in an even more sensitive position. Having once taunted late President Mohammed % Zia ul-Haq, her predecessor, for losing the territory in the first place, she now faces poisonous criticism from opposition leaders who accuse her of "submission" to India. In the end, both Gandhi and Bhutto will have to stare down their political antagonists in order to agree on a boundary line across the north&#39;s icy fastness. Otherwise it will continue to be drawn in men&#39;s blood.
> 
> 
> This is taken from TIME magzine
> Premium Content from the TIME Archive
> *


----------



## VisionHawk

*First-ever Sikh joins Pak Army *

By Arslan Rafiq Bhatti 

LAHORE, Punjab -- Sardar Harcharan Singh became the first Pakistani-born Sikh since 1947 to join the 116th Long Course as a cadet at the Pakistan Military Academy. 

He reported for training at the academy last week. Christians and Hindus have already been in the civil, judicial and military services of Pakistan, however no Sikh ever applied for Army commission over the past 58 years. 

Born to a lower-middle class family of Nankana Sahib, Harcharan is the son of the late Sardar Aya Singh, a local cloth trader. He died 11 years back leaving behind a widow and five children, Harcharan being the second last among his three daughters and two sons. 

Harcharan was determined to do something different from other Sikhs. Since his childhood, he has been a good student and the credit goes to his mother, Mrs Ameer Kaur, who is the main source of encouragement for him. 

Talking to The News, before joining the academy, Harcharan said: "I had a dream which comes true, and now I have been selected for the Army. I am standing here due to my motherÃ¢â¬â¢s efforts that is always a sources of inspiration for me and helped me reach the height in my academic carrier. 

"I did matric from Govt Guru Nanka School, Nankana Sahib, with distinction and got 677 marks. I did intermediate from FC College in Pre-Engineering with 726 marks. I wanted to be in the armed forces since it is the most challenging job in the country. One really feels proud while wearing a uniform and same is the case with me. I am selected purely on merit. I was selected in National College of Arts for Architecture Department but after I got call from army, I was on top of the world." 

He said: "My aim of joining the army is to serve the country like other communities. I was surprised to notice that no Sikh ever joined army as a regular officer. It was my effort during entire academic career that I should be the need of an institution and note vice versa." 

"I am thankful to Veer Gee after my mother, who always encouraged me to study more and do something different from others, who are roaming in the bazaars of Nankana Sahib." Harcharan was number four in his family but elder in male members as his three elder sisters were married and living happily. His younger brother Sardar Surrinder Singh, a matric student, too wants to join the armed forces. 

Source: Jang


----------



## VisionHawk

Guys lets hope that he succuessfully completes his training Long as a cadet at the Pakistan Military Academy.He is been selected for the recent 116th PMA long course. :army:  

its not easy to adopt the harsh routine of PMA where people also got relegated  by the way do u guys know PMA exercise YARMUK has been mentioned in Guiness book work record as the toughest exercise all around the world


----------



## VisionHawk

*Pak Army may have a Sikh regiment *

A Sikh Regiment in Pakistan Army may be a reality in the near future. This assurance has been given by certain *senior leaders of Pakistan to Mr Gyan Singh, a Sikh MNA (Member of National Assembly) from Islamabad. *

Talking to The Tribune here today, Mr Gyan Singh for he would raise the matter a Sikh Regiment on the floor of PakistanÃ¢â¬â¢s Parliament as he was given an assurance by the Parliamentary Secretary and many MNAs to support the proposal move. 

Mr Gyan Singh said his move on a Sikh Regiment was likely to be supported by other MNAs of minority community including Mr Des Raj, Mr Ramesh Lal, Mr Krishan Bir, Mr Akram Masih , Mr Arun Kesar, Mr Achhia Nasir , Parvez Masih and Mr M.P. Bhandara . 

In another significant statement , Mr Gyan Singh said though it was a matter of pride that Parliament of Pakistan had given nod for the Pakistan Sikh Gurdwara Parbandhak Committee (PSGPC) yet it was unlikely to run on the pattern of the SGPC . He said instead of elections, members would be nominated from different parts of the country which would run the PSGPC affairs in a democratic way. He said the new set up would definitely usher in a an era for the Sikh Community and would be instrumental in overall development of the Sikh shrines there . He said Mr Sham Singh , co Ã¢â¬âchairman of the PSGPC way unlikely to be re-elected in the new set-up as he had no direct contact with the Sikh masses in the country . 

Mr Gyan Singh earlier who was clean shaven but now sported turban said that he was not aspirant for the post of the PSGPC chairman as he was not yet baptised . Replying a question , Mr Gyan Singh said he had confirmed the antecedents of Mr Sham Singh his ancestors were Sikhs . He said he recently visited Sindh and talked to many people under Bulle Khan police station and residents there told him that Mr Sham Singh belonged to Ã¢â¬ËNanak PanthisÃ¢â¬â¢ . However, he said the name and appearance of Sikandar (son of Sham Singh) who is clean-shaven, was still confusing which gives an impression of this being a Muslim.


----------



## EagleEyes

Well this stuff needs to be done. We also need to support the minorties as its done in India, its ok if not together but atleast segregated.

This will at least make them feel like home, where they can do whatever they want, and i dont see why Pakistani Army would have problem with this. They will actually support it.


----------



## VisionHawk

There are already a huge numbers of christians , hindus and parsis(those who worship fire) in army theree were some sikhs in pak army but they were not officers its a good sign that more sikhs will join army too.

Do u think that the suggestion given by one of the senior leaders of Pakistan national assembly Mr Gyan Singh, a Sikh MNA (Member of National Assembly) from Islamabad of raising a sikh regiment  is a good decision or not .


----------



## EagleEyes

> _Originally posted by VisionHawk_@Jan 2 2006, 04:22 PM
> *Do u think that the suggestion given by one of the senior leaders of Pakistan national assembly Mr Gyan Singh, a Sikh MNA (Member of National Assembly) from Islamabad of raising a sikh regiment  is a good decision or not .
> [post=4991]Quoted post[/post]​*



I think it is a good decision, it will give chance to the Sikhs who want to join army, but not really beneficial for the army as it doesn&#39;t need much troops. Also of course the balances should be made for future numbers of active and reserve troops.


----------



## VisionHawk

Pak army&#39;s peackeepers return from Liberia 

KARACHI, Jan 5 (APP): A batch of 211 Pakistan Army soldiers, deployed in Liberia on UN Peace-Keeping Mission, arrived at the Quaid-e-Azam International Airport on Thursday after completing their duty. Military officials received the incoming contingent on their arrival. The troops will be replaced by another batch of Pakistani troops as part of a relieve rotation plan. The peace-keeping mission has helped in improving the general security environment of Liberia, earning respect for the blue helmets and Pakistan. 

During their tenure as peacekeepers in the war torn country, Pakistani blue helmets participated in various repatriation, rehabilitation and reconstruction operations. It is worth mentioning that Pakistan is the largest troops contributing country in United Nations peace Missions and earned a high degree of respect as proficient and dedicated blue helmets working for the cause of global peace.


----------



## VisionHawk

*Pak Army donate blood for earthquake victims*


LAHORE, Jan 7 (APP): Pakistan Army troops stationed at Okara have donated four thousand pints of blood for the earthquake victims of AJK and NWFP.

During a day long blood donation campaign at Okara, officers and men including Garrison Commander Okara Major General Muhammad Yaqoob and General Officer Commanding Major General Asif Yaseen Malik donated one pint of blood each to set an example of commitment and dedication in helping out their brethren in the hour of need.

The donated blood has been handed over to the authorities concerned, a press release of the inter-services public relation directorate said on Saturday.


----------



## Hammad

> _Originally posted by WebMaster_@Jan 3 2006, 07:42 AM
> *I think it is a good decision, it will give chance to the Sikhs who want to join army, but not really beneficial for the army as it doesn&#39;t need much troops. Also of course the balances should be made for future numbers of active and reserve troops.
> [post=4993]Quoted post[/post]​*



We need to make it free for everybody to join, cause the population of sikh in Pakistan i think is not even less than .5 %.


----------



## Nasir

*US army hands over relief equipment*
Published: Tuesday, 14 February, 2006, 09:17 AM Doha Time 

MUZAFFARABAD: The US military handed over equipment worth &#036;2.5mn to the Pakistan army as it wound up its biggest ever external relief operation for the survivors of last yearÃ¢â¬â¢s devastating Kashmir earthquake.

The US military had turned over three D-7 bulldozers, 10 dump trucks, seven 100-kilowatt generators and four generator skids to Pakistan army engineers as part of the ongoing Ã¢â¬Åtransition from relief to construction,Ã¢â¬Â a statement said.

Ã¢â¬ÅThis equipment is vital to the continuing mission of rebuilding Pakistan,Ã¢â¬Â Commander of the US Disaster Assistance Centre Rear Admiral Michael LeFever said in Muzaffarabad, the capital of Pakistani zone of Kashmir.

The US military also intended to hand over an 84-bed mobile army surgical hospital they had set up in Muzaffarabad, it said in a statement.

The US NavyÃ¢â¬â¢s mobile construction unit, known as the Seabees, joined the relief operation after the October 8 quake in Pakistan. They constructed 70 temporarily shelters and 15 transitional shelters to be used as schools.

The massive 7.6 magnitude earthquake killed more than 73,000 people in Pakistan and left some 3.5mn homeless.

In a phased withdrawal the US military is to pull out around 750 American troops by the end of March.

Pakistan is to launch a massive reconstruction effort in the quake-hit zone in March after the end of the current harsh Himalayan winters.

The US has pledged &#036;510mn for relief and rehabilitation and also promised to aid the rebuilding of the infrastructure, housing, education and healthcare facilities. - AFP 

http://www.gulf-times.com/site/topics/arti...41&parent_id=23


----------



## Nasir

*Two Pak soldiers killed in grenade explosion at checkpoint in tribal region*
(AP)

19 March 2006 

MIRAN SHAH - A grenade exploded at a roadside military post in a restive tribal region in northwestern Pakistan bordering Afghanistan, killing two soldiers, officials said on Sunday.


The explosion was apparently triggered by accident Saturday near Miran Shah, the main town in North Waziristan, an intelligence official said on condition of anonymity because of the secretive nature of his job.

He gave no other details, but a security official, who also requested anonymity in line with policy, said that authorities are investigating to determine whether the soldiers were attacked by militants.

The soldiers were manning a security post about 35 kilometers (21 miles) northeast of Miran Shah, officials said.

Security officials have said Arab, Central Asian and Afghan militants, backed by local tribesmen, are in North and neighboring South Waziristan regions, which both border Afghanistan.

Clashes between security forces and Islamic militants earlier this month in North Waziristan left more than 100 fighters and eight soldiers dead, military officials have said.

Pakistan - a key US ally in the war against terrorism - has deployed thousands of troops in the region to track down militants. 

http://www.khaleejtimes.com/DisplayArticle...bcontinent&col=


----------



## RAPTOR

*Keeping in mind the VERY close relationship between DENEL and Pakistan....what do you guys think of this latest news..??*

Denel Shatters Artillery Records

(Source: Denel; issued April 18, 2006)

In a continuing drive to improve its acknowledged lead in tube artillery systems, Denel managed to fire to 75 kilometres last week, shattering all previous artillery records. 

This range improvement was achieved on 11 April 2006 with the latest G6-52L, Denel's extended range version of its renowned G6 self-propelled artillery system. It fired V-LAP projectiles which use both base-bleed and rocket-assist technology to extend the range. 

The ammunition was conditioned at 50 degrees C as part of a safety qualification for an upcoming manned user trial. The gun fired at an elevation of 1 000 metres above sea level at the Alkantpan firing range near Prieska in the Northern Cape Province of South Africa. 

What makes this achievement more remarkable is the excellent consistency achieved, with a probable error of only 0.38% of range fired. 

"We'll be able to further improve on this accuracy in future by applying range correcting fuze technology on which Denel has started to work," explained Mr Bastiaan Verhoek, Executive Manager at DLS Lyttelton, a Denel company in Pretoria. 

Artillery systems in many parts of the world, such as within NATO, are specified to fire shorter ranges, mainly in the interest of standarization. 

"For these requirements we do supply guns and ammunition systems too, but because we use the same design technologies, Denel can do so with much more confidence and greater margins of safety," he added. 

"With these latest firing trials, Denel showed that it remained the world leader in development of long range artillery ballistic systems," Verhoek concluded. 

-ends-


----------



## Nasir

*Afghans, Pakistan, U.S. to hold first joint drill*

By Sayed Salahuddin

KABUL (Reuters) - The U.S. military plans to hold its first joint military exercises with Afghanistan and Pakistan along the border of the two countries, a spokesperson for the military said on Monday.

The manoeuvres, called Inspired Gambit, will be in the form of an "air assault" and are expected to be launched next month, Colonel Laurent Fox told a regular news briefing.

Fox gave no reason for the exercise to be held now, but said the U.S. military and the countries needed to cooperate closely to fight an insurgency by the Taliban and Islamic militant allies such as Osama bin Laden's al Qaeda network.

But the exercise comes amid a rise in attacks by militants in recent weeks in areas of Afghanistan close to the border with Pakistan, and in Pakistan's tribal area of north Waziristan.

Bin Laden and other militants are believed to be hiding in the porous tribal border area.

Earlier this month, Pakistan's army said it killed an Egyptian al Qaeda member, wanted for involvement in the 1998 bombing of the U.S. embassies in Kenya and Tanzania, along with six other militants in Waziristan, where close to 300 militant tribesmen have been killed in fighting since early March.

Afghan officials have often complained that since the Taliban's 2001 ouster, insurgents have used Pakistani soil to launch attacks inside Afghanistan.
Both Islamabad and Kabul have accused each other of not doing enough to curb the cross-border movement of militants along the border areas.

U.S.-led forces invaded Afghanistan in 2001 and overthrew the Taliban government after its leaders refused to hand over bin Laden, who masterminded Sept. 11 attacks on the United States. 

A tripartite commission involving the U.S. military, Afghanistan and Pakistan held a regular meeting last week.

A joint statement said the three had agreed to enhance "communication and coordination" to fight the militants in the border area, something President George W. Bush called for during a visit to Islamabad last month.

http://in.today.reuters.com/news/newsArticle.aspx?type=topNews&storyID=2006-04-24T231132Z_01_NOOTR_RTRJONC_0_India-246225-1.xml


----------



## Nasir

*Transport United beats Pakistan Army*
Posted on Saturday, May 13, 2006, @ 08:14:21 EDT 
*13 May 2006- *Bhutanese national league champions Transport United downed Pakistan Army with a solitary goal in the second match of the on-going AFC President&#8217;s Cup in Kuching, Malaysia yesterday evening. 

Utd&#8217;s quest for the semi&#8217;s berth would be decided when it clashes with Chinese Taipei&#8217;s Tatung on Sunday. 

In its debut match of the tournament on Wednesday, a last minute surprise resulted in Transport United losing 1-2 to Cambodia&#8217;s Khemara. 

The &#8216;tough&#8217; seesaw match first had Khemara in the lead when midfielder Srey Veasna scored just before the breather. Transport United&#8217;s striker Ugyen Wangchuk levelled it in the 66th minute. 

However, Khemara&#8217;s Kim led the team to victory with a last minute score. 
&#8220;We missed a few chances that came our way and we have to rectify our mistakes in the next match,&#8221; coach Nidup Dorjee said in a post-match press conference. &#8220;My players lacked finishing skills.&#8221; 

Khemara&#8217;s coach Jo Young agreed that luck was on his side. &#8220;It was a very tough match. Both the teams had equal chances of winning but I am pleased with my players performance.&#8221; In the inaugural match of the tournament, Chinese Taipei&#8217;s Tatung club thrashed Pakistan Army with a 4-1 victory. 

Pakistan Army began the slide with an &#8216;own goal&#8217; in the 11th minute and was down with two more before the breather. A consolation came when the Army&#8217;s Jaffar Hussain managed to pull one back. 

On Thursday, at the opening Group B match, Sri Lanka&#8217;s Ratnam Sports Club downed Nepal&#8217;s Manang Marshyangdi (MMC) with a 2-0 win. 

Though MMC controlled the game, Sri Lanka&#8217;s Kasun Jayasuria found the net during a quick counter-attack in the 66th minute. Mate Mohamed Rawme Mohideen was again on the target in the 89th minute. 

In the other match the same day, Tajikistan&#8217;s Vakhsh beat last year&#8217;s runners-up Dordoi-Dynamo of Kyrgyzstan&#8217;s 3-0. 

Vakhsh&#8217;s opened their account in the 24th minute and added two more in the 62nd and 81st minute. 

Yesterday evening, Chinese Taipei&#8217;s Tatung played against Cambodia&#8217;s Khemara. Today in Group B, Sri Lanka&#8217;s Ratnam Sports Club will play against Kyrgyzstan&#8217;s Dordoi-Dynamo while Tajikistan&#8217;s FC Vakhsh will play against Nepal&#8217;s MMC. 

http://www.kuenselonline.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=6942


----------



## Zeeshan S.

*Pakistan largest troops contributor in UN mission *

A conference of top army generals were told on Tuesday that Pakistan is the single largest contributor in the UN peacekeeping force across the world. 

Pakistan is currently the largest troop contributing country in the world with 10,057 troops deployed in 11 UN Missions, a statement from the army's Inter-Services Public Relations said. 

It added that Pakistan has, in addition, sent 130 UN Observers and 55 Staff Officers worldwide. 

The conference was chaired by President General Pervez Musharraf. 

Pak Army enjoys an excellent reputation worldwide for its professionalism and dedication in tasks as Blue Helmets, the statement said. 

The participants of the conference were apprised about Pak Army's UN Peacekeeping missions abroad. 

President Musharraf has expressed satisfaction over situation along Pakistan's eastern borders with India and continuation of ceasefire, which he said would augur well for improvement of Pak-India relations. 

The conference also reviewed operational preparedness, training aspects and administrative matters of the Army. 

President Musharraf praised the high level of operational preparedness and training standards achieved by the formations, adding that development of the Army would continue commensurate to threat and operational needs. 

http://www2.irna.ir/en/news/view/menu-234/0704187023143302.htm


----------



## Interceptor

*24-JAN-2007 Jane's Defence Interview *


----------



## Interceptor

*7-March-2007 Jane's Defence
*


----------



## Spring Onion

*Corps Commander Gujranwala witnesses bridging exercise near Sialkot*

ISLAMABAD, Nov 7 (APP): Corps Commander Gujranwala, 
Lieutenant General Waseem Ahmed Ashraf on Wednesday witnessed 
a bridging exercise near Sialkot and saw Engineer troops engaged 
in laying various categories of bridges. 
The bridge laying exercise is a regular feature of annual 
training aimed at evaluating and enhancing the professional and 
technical skill of troops.
While informally addressing officers and men taking part in 
the exercise Lieutenant General Waseem Ahmed Ashraf said that 
"Sappers" have an extremely significant role to play in war as well 
as in peace throughout the year, hence they must attain optimum 
proficiency in achieving their assigned task. 
The only way to achieve mastery in their field is through
professionalism, dedication, hard work and mission-oriented 
training, he added. 
He appreciated the proficiency of troops and their training 
standards and urged them to utilize this opportunity to the 
maximum.
Earlier on arrival at the bridging site, Corps Commander 
Lieutenant General Waseem Ahmed Ashraf was received by General 
Officer Commanding Major General Muhammad Ahsan Mehmood.

*APP*


----------



## z9-ec

*Countrys armed forces equipped with latest weapon systems; President Musharraf*


RAWALPINDI, May 7 (APP): President Pervez Musharraf Wednesday said Pakistans armed forces were equipped with latest weapon systems, with high operational preparedness to make countrys defence impregnable. Addressing the Officers, JCO(s) and jawans of 4 AK Regiment at a darbar here the President said the operational preparedness of countrys armed forces was the best in the world and defence of the country was in safe hands.

Chief of Army Staff General Ashfaq Pervaiz Kiyani, Corps Commander Lt. Gen. Mohsin Kamal and senior officers attended the event.

The President said that Pakistan was a peaceful country but a strong defensive line was a sine qua non for the attainment of peace.

He said there was always room for enhancement of training and the level of operational preparedness of countrys armed forces.

Emphasizing the need for having a strong economic base of, the President said security of the country was directly associated with its economic development and progress.

He lauded the services of 4 AK Regiment during war and peace and wished the unit success in its new station of duty. The unit has been performing duties of Guard Battalion at Islamabad and Rawalpindi.

Associated Press of Pakistan.


----------



## Imran Khan

118th PMA Long Course 



Passing-out cadets advised to develop better intellectual calibre

Sunday, October 19, 2008
RAWALPINDI: The primary objective underlying a wholesome training paradigm at the Pakistan Military Academy (PMA) is transformation of talented youth into dedicated professionals, effective military leaders and enlightened human beings.

According to a press release, Corps Commander Peshawar Lieutenant General Muhammad Masood Aslam stated this while addressing the graduating cadets at the convocation ceremony of 118th Long Course at PMA, Abbottabad, on Saturday. He was the chief guest on the occasion.

The corps commander said that profession of arms demands both the qualities of head and heart to meet the challenges of the complex modern battlefield. To inculcate these qualities, he said, the curriculum followed at the PMA caters for the intellectual growth, moral uplift and academic refinement of the cadets along with their basic military training. &#8220;Each year, the academy replenishes the ranks of Pakistan Army with dynamic young leaders, eager to take up any challenge for the sake of their nation and profession,&#8221; he added. 

Advising the cadets, he said that as future military leaders they must aspire for maturity of judgment, breadth of vision, depth of knowledge of human nature and mastery of profession as their foremost objectives. &#8220;Your leadership will succeed only when you demonstrate a better intellectual calibre than that of your subordinates,&#8221; he stressed.

Earlier in his welcome address, PMA Commandant Major General Raheel Sharif said that at the PMA, personality development and intellectual grooming of the cadets assume primary importance. He said the convocation ceremony marks the completion of academic training of the cadets.

Later, Lieutenant General Muhammad Masood Alsam gave away degrees and medals to the graduating cadets. Academy Senior Under Officer Aamir Saeed Khan Niazi received Science Medal for being the best in academics. Battalion Senior Under Officer Junaid Yousaf received the COAS Medal and Physical Efficiency Medal. Humanities Madel went to Gentleman Cadet Adnan Mustafa whereas Battalion Senior Under Officer Syed Isfand Yar Ahmed Bokhari was given Tactics Medal in military subjects. Gentleman Cadet Abid Gul Afiridi achieved Shooting Medal.

In Ladies Integrated Course-3, Sergeant Sobia Shaheen and Lady Cadet Sana Saleem attained Physical Efficiency and Shooting Medals, respectively. Ghaznavi Company was given Professional Efficiency Trophy for getting first position in training while Aurangzeb Company achieved Commandant&#8217;ss Trophy.


----------



## Imran Khan

Rawalpindi, October 20: An impressive passing out parade of Female Medical Cadets of Integrated Course &#8211; 37 was held at the Armed Forces Post Graduate Medical Institute today. Major General Shahida Badsha, Advisor in Paediatrics, was the Chief Guest on the occasion. 47 Lady Medical Cadets were commissioned in Army Medical Corps.
Congratulating the passing out cadets on the successful completion of their training, Major General Shahida Badsha said that the medical is the noblest of professions and extremely demanding so they will have to uphold highest professional standards coupled with sympathy, care and devotion. 
It is worth mentioning here that Armed Forces Post Graduate Medical Institute (AFPGMI) adjacent to Combined Military Hospital is the oldest Postgraduate Medical education facility in the country. It was established in 1953 as Pakistan Army Medical Corps School in Lahore.
The Institute offers training programmes in a board array of clinical nursing and administrative disciplines. Training provided by the institute is recognized by PMDC, College of Physicians and Surgeons Pakistan and General Medical Council UK. Nursing College of the Institute offers basic diploma and graduate courses duly approved by Pakistan Nursing Council. 
Later, Major General Shahida Badsha, reviewed the parade and gave awards to cadets. Commandant's Cane was received by Company Senior Under Officer Sumbal Nida for being the best cadet in the course. Drill trophy was received by Battalion Under Officer Saima Mukhtar and Range Efficiency Trophy was received by Medical Cadet Naheed Pathan, whereas, Medical Cadet Rabia Mohsin won the Physical Efficiency Trophy. Ayesha Company won Commandant's Trophy for being the best company.
A large number of serving and retired officers from Army Medical Corps and relatives of passing out cadets witnessed the parade.

.-.-.-.-.-



Major General Shahida Badsha giving away the Commandant's Cane to Company Senior Under Officer Sumbal Nida of Ladies Integrated Course-37 during passing out parade held at Armed Forces Post Graduate Medical Institute Rawalpindi on Monday. (20-10-2008) - Photo ISPR.


----------



## Imran Khan

*COAS visit okara gar*


----------



## Imran Khan

Rawalpindi, November 29: Soldiering is commitment to a sacred cause and in order to measure up to the challenges of this profession, you have to work relentlessly and selflessly. These remarks were made by, Corps Commander Rawalpindi, Lieutenant General Tahir Mahmood, who was chief guest at the passing out parade of Mujahid Officer at Jhelum, on 29 November 2008.
Congratulating the cadets, he expressed that the efficiency of your under command depends on your competence as a leader and the strength of your character. Later, Corps Commander reviewed the parade and gave away awards to the position holders. On the occasion, a large number of military, civilian officials, guests of the cadets and notables of the area were also present. Earlier, on arrival at Jhelum, General Officer Commanding, Major General Khadim Hussain received the Corps Commander.

-------------------------------------------



Corps Commander Rawalpindi, Lieutenant General Tahir Mahmood, reviewing the passing out parade of Mujahid Cadets at Jhelum on Saturday. (29-11-2008)  Photo ISPR


----------



## Imran Khan

Rawalpindi, November 28: Pakistan contingent, as part of United Nations Missions in Sudan, established a free medical camp in Al Qasam area at Damazin. Thousands of people including women and children were treated in the medical camp.
In the prevailing alarming health situation, local population highly appreciated the gesture of Pakistan contingent for establishing the Medical Camp. The people of Damazin hoped for such camps to be established more often.
Colonel Anjum Irshad, Commander Sector V, speaking on the occasion said that Pakistan Contingent has established 20 medical camps during last one year for the people who have no access to medical facilities and we would continue with such humanitarian initiatives. These medical camps have proved to be a great aid amongst the locals and have certainly helped to earn good will for Pakistani troops among the community. 
He also gifted books and sports goods to Rahamataullla the Head Master of the school for distribution among the students. 

-------------------------------------------


A Pakistani soldiers taking a old age women to free medical camp established by Pakistani troops serving under the aegis of United Nations Missions in Sudan, Al Qasam area at Damazin (28-11-08) - Photo ISPR


----------



## Imran Khan

Rawalpindi, November 27: Colonel Commandant Installation Ceremony of Army Medical Corps (AMC) was held at AMC Centre Abbottabad today. Chief of Army Staff, General Ashfaq Parvez Kayani, was chief guest on the occasion. 
While addressing the ceremony General Ashfaq Parvez Kayani lauded the contributions of AMC during war and peace. He stated that Army Medical Corps has been rendering invaluable services not only for Armed Forces of Pakistan but also for the people of Pakistan particularly during disaster relief operations. He appreciated the efforts of AMC in various international relief missions. COAS also lauded the services of Lieutenant General Mushtaq Ahmed (Shaheed), former Surgeon General of Pakistan Army. 
Earlier at the ceremony, Lieutenant General Muhammad Rehan Burney, Surgeon General / Director General Medical Services (Inter Services) was installed as the new Colonel Commandant of AMC. Lieutenant General Javed Zia, Adjutant General and Lieutenant General Tahir Mahmood, Corps Commander Rawalpindi also attended the ceremony.
On arrival at the AMC Centre Abbottabad, the Chief of Army Staff, General Ashfaq Parvez Kayani was received by Lieutenant General Tahir Mahmood, Corps Commander Rawalpindi. 

-------------------------------------------


The Chief of Army Staff, General Ashfaq Parvez Kayani pinning the badges of rank on the shoulders of Lieutenant General Muhammad Rehan Burney, to formally install him as the new Colonel Commandant of Army Medical Corps on Thursday. (27-11-2008) Photo ISPR


----------



## sohailbutt

*Pakistan to export its tanks​*
KARACHI ( 2008-11-26 21:20:14 ) Defence Minister Ahmed Mukhtar has said that the successful inauguration of 5th IDEAS-2008 will bolster our defence industry and pave the way to project the better image of the Country.

He stated this while visiting the manoeuvres of indigenous built AI-Khalid, Zarar and Saad Main Battle Tanks at EXPO-Centre Karachi here Wednesday.

The Defence Minister said Pakistan has achieved the technical know how to build indigenously the Main Battle Tanks - AI-Khalid AI-Zarar and APCs according to international standards and the nation feels to be proud by the untiring work of our scientists, technicians, engineers to make possible the country self sufficient in the field of defence.

It is hoped that by next year Pakistan will export these Tanks to other countries to earn foreign exchange, he added.

The Minister held a meeting with Chinese and Tanzanian officials at Expo center and discussed bilateral issues to promote interaction among respective defence industries.

Later, addressing a press conference he said that IMF loan is not tied to cut our defence budget but we will promote our defence industry and make it competitive in the realm of sophisticated technology.

AAJ TV : Pakistan Ki Awaz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Rawalpindi, December 19: General Ashfaq Parvez Kayani, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) today witnessed field firing of an Armoured Brigade at Field Firing Ranges. He appreciated the firing skills and training standards of the individuals and formations involved. While interacting with officers and soldiers he commended their operational preparedness.
On arrival at Ranges the COAS was received by Lieutenant General Ijaz Ahmed Bakhshi, Corps Commander Lahore.

-----------------------------------------


General Ashfaq Parvez Kayani, Chief of Army Staff meeting with troops of an Armoured Brigade at Field Firing Ranges Tilla near Jhelum on Friday. (19-12-2008) &#8211; Photo ISPR


----------



## Imran Khan

Rawalpindi, December 18: To pay homage to Lance Naik Muhammad Mehfooz Shaheed (Nishan-e-Haider), Brigadier Rasheed Ahmed Malik laid floral wreath at the grave of the Shaheed in a simple and impressive ceremony held at Pind Malkan. Lance Naik Muhammad Mehfooz embraced shahadat at Wagha Sector and was awarded Nishan-e-Haider in recognition of his supreme sacrifice in a daring action.
Lance Naik Muhammad Mehfooz Shaheed (Nishan-e-Haider) belongs to one of the finest Battalion of the Punjab Regiment known as 33 Muhammadis. 

---------------------------------------------


Brigadier Rasheed Ahmed Malik presenting salute after laying a floral wreath at the mazar of Lance Naik Muhammad Mehfooz Shaheed (Nishan-e-Haider) at Pind Malkan on Thursday. (18-12-2008) &#8211; Photo ISPR


----------



## Imran Khan

Fire destroys army workshop in Pindi 
By Mohammad Asghar 

Saturday, 20 Dec, 2008 | 04:32 AM PST | 

Firefighters arrive at the site of a fire in Rawalpindi.&#8212;APP/File

RAWALPINDI: A huge fire destroyed a military workshop in Chaklala Garrison late Friday night, sources told Dawn.
The fire was raging despite attempts by firefighters to control the inferno for more than one hour.
Witnesses in the area said that the fire erupted in the army&#8217;s &#8216;501 Workshop&#8217; at around midnight and shortly engulfed a large part of the workshop, located close to Askari 12 Chaklala Rahimabad.
The firefighters from Rescue 1122, Cantonment and City fire stations rushed to extinguish the fire.
The flames and thick clouds of smoke could be seen from miles; however, there was no report of casualties. Later the fire engines from Islamabad were also called to put out the fire.
The cause of the fire could not be known immediately. Till the filing of this report, the firemen were struggling to control the flames, despite heavy downpour in the city.


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## z9-ec

*18 Malaysian army officers conferred Command and Staff College centenary medals *

ISLAMABAD, Dec 24 (APP): Pakistans High Commissioner in Kuala Lumpur decorated 18 Malaysian army officers with centenary medals of Command and Staff College, Quetta. The medals issued on the completion of hundred years of Command and Staff College were awarded to Malaysias serving and retired army officers at a reception held at a local hotel in Malaysia, says a message issued here from Kuala Lumpur. 

Commodore Ayaz Ahmed Nasir, Defence Advisor for Pak High Commission in his welcome address said military relations between Pakistan and Malaysia date back to 1959, when Malaysian army officers started receiving training at Pakistan armys prestigious Command and Staff College. 

Later, the High Commissioner decorated medals to the Malaysian officers and graduates of Command and Staff College Quetta at the ceremony, while Chief of Defence Forces of Malaysia, General Tan Sri Dato Sri Haji Abdul Aziz Bin Haji Zainal was the guest of honour. 

The recipients among others also include Gen (retd) Tan Sri Mohd Ghazali Bin Haji Che Mat, who attended as Major the course at Command and Staff College, Quetta in 1961 and later on held the appointment of Malaysias Chief of Defence Forces. 

The function was also attended by senior Malaysian armed forces officers, diplomats, defence attaches, and Pakistani expatriates. 

The Command and Staff College, Quetta, is the oldest and the most prestigious institution of the Pakistan Army. It was established in 1905 and is the alma mater of many renowned soldiers from countries around the world.


----------



## nitetrogen70

any of u guys heard of a tank called M1 J10 i heard its the best in the world


----------



## Hayreddin

ISLAMABAD, Feb 4: Army chief Gen Ashfaq Parvez Kayani would hold talks this month with US commanders in Washington on defence and counter-terrorism cooperation, an official said on Wednesday.

&#8220;This visit is pre-scheduled,&#8221; the official, who would not be identified, said. This will be Gen Kayani&#8217;s first visit to the United States as head of the army and comes weeks after the new Washington administration took office.

The visit comes in the wake of an intensified Pakistan military offensive against Taliban fighters and extremist militants in the country&#8217;s tribal areas and northwest.

Kayani visited the United States previously as head of the Inter-Services Intelligence agency.&#8212;AFP


----------



## z9-ec

General Hasan IGSIZ, Deputy Chief of Turkish General Staff called on General Tariq Majid, Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee (CJCSC) at Joint Staff Headquarters on Wednesday(25-02-2009)-Photo ISPR

No 44/2009-ISPR	Dated: February 25, 2009

General Hasan IGSIZ, Deputy Chief of Turkish General Staff who is heading High Level Military Delegation to attend the 6th HLMDG Meeting, called on General Tariq Majid, Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee (CJCSC) at Joint Staff Headquarters and exchanged views on regional security situation and bilateral defence ties with focus on tangible measures for bolstering cooperation between the Armed Forces of the two countries.

CJCSC expressed that Pakistan takes pride in its special relations with Turkey because of our common roots, historical linkages, shared heritage and value system, and Islamic identity. The affinity between the two countries is people driven that gives it strength and durability.

General Tariq Majid while lauding Turkeys contributions in striving for peace and stability in our region, reiterated that GWOT is not about achieving victory but winning hearts and minds. Its legitimacy and focus on political and socio-economic mainstreaming of the affected people is critical to success. The need therefore, is to adopt a changed approach to dealing with the issue more pragmatically than, the hitherto followed policy of excessive reliance on use of force.


----------



## ejaz007

*Pak armyman wins Overseas Sword at Sandhurst*

SANDHURST: Junior Under Officer Umair Imran Qazi won the Overseas Sword at the British Military Academy on Tuesday. 

The 21-year-old Abbottabad-born officer received the honour from British Defence Secretary John Hutton at the Sovereigns Parade. There were 453 cadets on parade including 42 cadets from 26 countries. However, 199 cadets including 18 foreign cadets from 16 countries passed out and received their commissions. In addition to being judged the best overseas cadet, Umair who will join an armoured corps regiment on his return, also won a clutch of other awards. He won Prince Saud Abdullah prize for obtaining the best aggregate marks in academic subjects, the Pakistan Defence and International Affairs prizes for the best performance in defence and international affairs. Cadets from Bahrain, Botswana, The Gambia, Ghana, Kenya, Nigeria, Oman, Qatar, Sri Lanka, Tanzania, Thailand, the United Arab Emirates, Uganda and the US also received their commission. app


Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 911Turbo

*Pakistan used US aid to fight India: US Pentagon *
Pakistan seems to have done one better by using American money to buy American arms. Pentagon reports say arms were bought from America in the years under review with some of Pakistan's own money, some US foreign military financing(FMF), some from what is called excess defense articles and some from a fund known as coalition support funds (CSF) given to Pakistan for fighting terrorists. Pakistan's big-ticket conventional military buys include 18 new F-16 C/D Block 50/52 combat aircraft (valued at $1.43 billion; none delivered yet), F-16 armaments including 500 AMRAAM air-to-air missiles; 1,450 2,000-pound bombs; 500 JDAM tail kits for gravity bombs and 1,600 enhanced paveway laser-guided kits, also used for gravity bombs ($629 million); 100 Harpoon anti-ship missiles ($298 million); 500 Sidewinder air-to-air missiles ($95 million) and six Phalanx close-in naval guns ($80 million). Pentagon concluded $4.89 billion worth foreign military sales (FMS) agreements ith Pakistan between 2002 and 2008, although the bulk includes theF-16 sales. The US gave $1.9 billion foreign military financing with what it calls a "base programme" of $300 million a year from 2005-2009. It is this that has been used to buy US military equipment.
What else did Pakistan buy with this money? Eight P-3C Orion maritime patrol aircraft and their refurbishment (valued at $474 million); about 5,250 TOW anti-armor missiles ($186 million; 2,007 delivered); more than 5,600 military radio sets ($163 million); six AN/TPS-77 surveillance radars ($100 million); six C-130E transport aircraft and their refurbishment ($76 million); and 20 AH-1F Cobra attack helicopters granted under EDA, then refurbished ($48 million, 12 delivered, 8 pending refurbishment for an additional $65 million). Pakistan bought some other stuff with a mixture of its own money and FMF funds. These include up to 60 Mid-Life Update kits for F-16A/B combat aircraft (valued at $891 million, with $477 million of this in FMF, Pakistan currently plans to purchase 35 such kits); and 115 M-109 self-propelled howitzers ($87 million, with $53 million in FMF). Pakistan also has been granted US defense supplies as Excess Defense Articles (EDA). While India has been celebrating the arrival of its Phalcon Awacs systems, Pakistan got the Pentagon to transfer three P3-B aircraft as EDA grants which would be modified to house the E-2C-Hawkeye airborne early warning systems worth $855 million. Last week the Pakistan air force chief announced that these "eyes in the sky" would be delivered "very soon". Pakistan also got 14 F-16A/B combat aircraft and 39 T-37 military trainer jets. To fight terror, Pakistan has been given 26 Bell 412 utility helicopters, along with related parts and maintenance, valued at $235 million. Finally, under 1206 and Frontier Corps Authorities, the US has provided Pakistan with helicopter spare parts, night vision goggles, radios, body armor, helmets, first aid kits, litters, and other individual soldier equipment. Pakistan is not inadequately equipped or trained to fight terror. If it wants, Pakistan can fight terror several times over. But it is seen to be preparing for conflict with India.


----------



## SEAL

Rawalpindi - June 21, 2009 Last Updated:21/06/2009 14:16:00 
The Chief of Army Staff (COAS), General Ashfaq Parvez Kayani left today for Russia on one day official visit. During his visit, COAS is scheduled to meet the senior civil and military leadership of Russia. 

source:ISPR


----------



## Munir

H Khan 
Senior Member

Join Date: Nov 2001
Posts: 10,687
Re: Pak Army related discussions: May - July 2009
KSA has in principle agreed to buy 150 Al-Khalid tanks worth $600 million. All trails are completed and some modification have already made to Al-Khalid. 

1- Trials at 55 C were successful with very fine dust not making any impediment on the engine and performance of the tank. 

2- Turret power control now is all electrically controlled backed by manual control (KSA)

3- A new European Renk LSG 3000 transmission has been incorporated (KSA)

4- There is some type of &#8216;special&#8217; armor has been installed. During trails this &#8216;special&#8217; armor (on the hull and turret) tested through live firing which defeated all types of 120 & 125 mm tank projectiles. (PA & KSA)

5- Modifications have been completed which resulted in increasing the 125 mm rounds from 39 to 49

6- Ammo storage for 12.7 & 7.62 mm has increased from 1,000 to 1,500 and 4,000 to 7,100 rounds respectively, thus, making Al-Khalid the most heavily weaponized tank in the world. 

7- The power pack (engine, transmission & cooling system) can be removed in 30 minutes and reinstalled in 35 minutes. 

8- KSA Al-Khalid will be equipped with A/C, APU, DDP (PA also), IBMS (PA also), and active threat-protection system

But the sad part is this: KSA is not signing the contract because of &#8230;..
__________________
H Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hunter911

Pakistan is a troubled country, and from this perspective is indeed very much like the Chinese. Last year, China's major earthquake occurred in Sichuan province, many Chinese people see clearly from this disaster in the fact: the Chinese in the world a few real friends? very grateful to Pakistan for the assistance of the Chinese people! I have not been to Pakistan, but I am always concerned about the country: from the formation of the people of Pakistan, senior officials of the aristocracy; from Karachi to the northwestern border region of Pakistan, Pakistan's economic , political, scientific, technological, military and other fields are being slowly moved towards prosperity. This is a very good sign.
I hope that the national defense sites in Pakistan, I have to make more friends, and i hope in the future to Pakistan Karachi, Islamabad, Lahore and other cities.I think that each of the Chinese people have a conscience and can do some good in Pakistan, as long as we have the determination.
Pakistan to be prosperous, it must create a stable living environment. Confusion caused by the situation in Pakistan I think there are a few reasons: (1) The Government of Pakistan in the long-term friction. (2) the western countries of double standards policy in the suppression of Pakistan. (3) national dispute. (4) weak economic base. (5) the need for innovation in the military industry. In fact, Pakistan is also aware of such a truth: a regime where the barrel of a gun. 
I believe that more Pakistanis are more miss Musharraf era of stability and glory. So far, there are strong military capabilities and command ability of the President of the country there are only two people: Musharraf and former Russian President Vladimir Putin. 
Pakistans leadership in this sector and the Musharraf era What is the difference? I personally think that the first muscle in the hide, and the other muscles in the display.There are indications that the United States re-armed India, Indias body to straighten up all of a sudden. I would like to ask, Why is Pakistan not to join the Shanghai Cooperation Organization?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## muse

Hunter

Pakistan has applied for membership in SCO, but so has India and also Iran - Russia and Uzbekistan continue to block Pakistani membership but this may change.

For Your information, People in Pakistan are always grateful to China because China was always a friend, I hope it will continue to be.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Patriot

I second what Muse Said.You can even see from posts here that majority of Pakistani don't fall into Western Media trap regarding China and it's policies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## johny09

tank you i can understand your problem i can solve if you want know that..plz visit here...


----------



## SEAL

Turkish land force Commander arrives 
Tuesday, 13 Oct, 2009 12:20 am

ISLAMABAD : Commander Turkish Land Forces General Ilker Basbug on Monday arrived in Islamabad on day&#8217;s official visit on the invitation of Chief of the Army Staff (COAS) General Ashfaq Parvez Kayani.

He was received by COAS on his arrival at the airport. A smartly turned out contingent of Pak army presented salute to the dignitary, said an ISPR press release.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owais.usmani

fox said:


> Turkish land force Commander arrives
> Tuesday, 13 Oct, 2009 12:20 am
> 
> ISLAMABAD : Commander Turkish Land Forces General Ilker Basbug on Monday arrived in Islamabad on days official visit on the invitation of Chief of the Army Staff (COAS) General Ashfaq Parvez Kayani.
> 
> He was received by COAS on his arrival at the airport. A smartly turned out contingent of Pak army presented salute to the dignitary, said an ISPR press release.


----------



## virkjee

Good news ISPR's doccumentry wins International award 


http://www.aaj.tv/news/Entertainment/152706_detail.html


----------



## Xeric

:: ISPR :: Inter Services Public Relations - PAKISTAN

*General Tariq Majid, Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee (CJCSC) is on an official visit to Sultanate of Oman*

General Tariq Majid, Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee (CJCSC) who is on an official visit to Sultanate of Oman, spent a busy day here at Muscat, meeting with top brass of Royal Omani Armed Forces.

&#12288; &#12288; &#12288; &#12288;CJCSC called on Chief of Staff of the Sultans Armed Forces (COSSAF), Lieutenant General Ahmad Bin Harith Al Nabhani at COSSAF Headquarters where on arrival he was presented guard of honour by a smartly turned out Royal Omani Air Force contingent. Both the senior military leaders discussed the recent developments affecting in South Asia and Arabian Peninsula and the ways and means to enhance bilateral cooperation between the armed forces to serve defence and security needs of the two countries. Highlighting the deletarious impact and social, economic and political fallouts of the conflictual situation existing in some of the neighbouring countries, threats of terrorism and violent extremism, and increasing incidences of international crimes especially sea piracy, drug trafficking and human smuggling etc, CJCSC emphasized the need for mutually reinforcing collaborative efforts and enhanced cooperation to effectively deal with such security dilemmas.

Dilating upon the scope and potential to upgrade defense and security ties between the two countries, CJCSC General Tariq Majid underscored the importance of regular operational coordination and instituting a mechanism for real time intelligence sharing. In addition to offering enhanced assistance to meet training, technical manpower, logistics and maintenance support and military hardware needs of Royal Omani Armed Forces, CJCSC also proposed partnership for joint ventures with the defense industry of Pakistan.

Later in a separate meeting with Rear Admiral Abdullah bin Khamis bin Abdullah Al Raisi. Commander Royal Navy of Oman (CRNO), Chairman JCSC explored the avenues of Naval cooperation between the two brotherly countries.

General Tariq Majid also held separate meetings with HE Mohammed Bin Nassar Al Rasabi, Under Secretary of Ministry of Defence and Lieutenant General Malik Bin Suleman Al-Mamamri, General Inspector of Police and Customs to discuss specific matters for making bilateral cooperation robust and multi dimensional.

Later in the evening an official dinner was hosted by Lieutenant General Ahmad Bin Harith Al Nabhani in the honour of Chairman JCSC and his delegation which was attended by top military hierarchy of Omani Armed Forces and Mr Sohail Amin, the Ambassador of Pakistan to Oman. 


General Tariq Majid, Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee meeting with Lieutenant General Malik Al Mamari, Inspector Gen Police and Customs in the centre (with red barret) is Chief of Staff Sultan's Armed Forces (COSSAF).



General Tariq Majid, Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee called on Rear Admiral Abdullah Khamis Al Raisi, Commander Royal Navy of Oman (24-1-2010) - Photo ISPR


----------



## ejaz007

*Obama proposes $1.2 bn aid for Pak Army *
Tuesday, February 02, 2010
*Seeks $160 bn war spending for Iraq, Afghanistan*


WASHINGTON: US President Barack Obama on Monday proposed $1.2 billion in funding next year to help train and equip Pakistani security forces to fight Taliban militants.

Created by the US Congress last year, the Pakistan Counter-insurgency Capability Fund set aside some $700 million in 2009 to train and equip the Pakistan Army and other security forces.

The president also requested $1.322 billion for Pakistan from what is known as the Economic Support Fund (ESF), a House Democratic aide, who had seen detailed budget documents, told Reuters. 

This fund promotes economic and political stability in strategically important regions where the United States has special security interests. Thats a proposed increase of $289 million, or not quite a third, in economic aid from that fund to Pakistan from a year earlier, and is consistent with the US promises to step up economic aid to Islamabad.

Economic support funds are provided on a grant basis and are available for many economic purposes, like infrastructure and development projects. The House aide did not know how the new funds would be spent in Pakistan. The administration also asked Congress to approve $296 million for Pakistan from a programme called the Foreign Military Financing, the House aide said. These are grants given to foreign governments to finance the purchase of American-made weapons, services and training. 

Obama also proposed another two years of hefty spending in Iraq and Afghanistan, seeking the approval of the US Congress for about $160 billion this year and again in fiscal 2011 to pay war costs.

The war spending proposed by Obama is only slightly less than in each of the last two years of the administration of President George Bush and carries considerable political perilfor the Democratic president, who took office in 2009.

Obama announced in December he was adding 30,000 more US troops to the Afghan war effort to join the 68,000 already fighting the Taliban. To pay for this surge, Obama on Monday asked for an additional $33 billion in the fiscal 2010, on top of about $130 billion that the Congress has already approved for the Afghanistan and Iraq wars through Sept 30, 2010.

His proposed budget will also include a request for $159.3 billion for the wars in Afghanistan and Iraq for the fiscal 2011 that begins on Oct 1. Obamas budget released on Monday also includes a placeholder estimate of $50 billion for the year 2012 and beyond. But the budget documents of the Obama administration noted that these estimates do not reflect any policy decisions about specific military or intelligence operations. So, those decisions are yet to come. 

Obama proposes $1.2 bn aid for Pak Army


----------



## ejaz007

*NATO offers to train Pakistani officers*

BRUSSELS: NATO and Pakistan have discussed ways to boost cooperation, and the military alliance stands ready to train Pakistani officers if requested, NATO Secretary General Anders Fogh Rasmussen said on Monday. I can confirm that we had a good discussion on how we could further develop practical cooperation, including training activities, he said, following talks last week with Chief of Army Staff General Ashfaq Pervez Kayani. It will be a process driven by Pakistani demands. If it is a request from the Pakistani military or government, NATO is prepared to engage in training activities, he told reporters in Brussels. A NATO official said the training would involve mid-level Pakistani officers and be carried out in the alliances schools in Europe. afp

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## ejaz007

*Corps commanders deliberate upon Azm-e-Nau II *
Thursday, February 11, 2010


ISLAMABAD: The Corps Commanders Conference held on Wednesday deliberated upon the conclusion of war game (Azm-e-Nau-II) and expressed satisfaction at the evolution of comprehensive and integrated response.

The 126th Corps Commanders Conference held at the General Headquarters was chaired by Chief of Army Staff (COAS), General Ashfaq Parvez Kayani, said an ISPR press release. The conference was part of regular monthly meetings.

The Corps Commanders Conference was synchronised with the conclusion of the Army war game (Azm-e-Nau II) in which through a hardcore professional discourse, response to existing as well as emerging threat scenarios was exhaustively evaluated. The forum

expressed its satisfaction over the evolution of a comprehensive and integrated response. This was part of the Armys eternal vigilance process. The COAS also shared with the forum his interaction with Nato commanders during his visit to Brussels.

Corps commanders deliberate upon Azm-e-Nau II


----------



## ejaz007

*PPP removes CJCSCs name from website after his warning *
Wednesday, March 03, 2010
By Rauf Klasra

ISLAMABAD: General Tariq Majeed, Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee, is said to have sought a public apology from the ruling PPP after the partys official website continued to post a reference against him sent to the NAB in 2005. Gen Tariq at that time was the chief of the general staff at the GHQ.

The immediate reaction of General Majeeds threat to move the court of law if public apology was not tendered was that the reference which has remained on the website for five years (2005-2010) had suddenly been removed. 

The reference, which has now become a huge problem for the top PPP leadership, was sent to the NAB by PPP as a complainant on September 7, 2005 through PPP MPA Amir Farid Paracha, advocate, High Court Islamabad. 

Since then, this reference remained available on the official website of the PPP along with three dozen of other references filed during the Musharraf regime both against his military and civilian aides. But now this single reference along with other such references have quietly been removed after General Tariq threatened to move the court against the ruling party. 

Meanwhile, top-level sources have confirmed that General Tariq has brought the matter into the notice of President Zardari. Prior to this he took the army chief General Ashfaq Pervez Kayani into confidence. The Presidency has so far maintained silence over the issue. The sources said General Tariq was hitherto not aware of the reference still posted on the PPPs website. As he came to know about it he immediately contacted the Presidency.

Repeated attempts to contact DG ISPR General Athar failed, and a message sent to his cell phone also went unresponded. Talking to The News, presidential spokesman Farhatullah Babar, however, did not deny filing of reference against General Tariq Majeed. Without naming General Majeed and the reference filed against him, Babar said the PPP had filed a number of references -- some three dozens -- with NAB. All these references were based on press reports and were accompanied with copies of clippings as well. However, Babar said, NAB did not take them up, apparently because the media reports of corruption could not be substantiated with evidence. 

PPP removes CJCSCs name from website after his warning


----------



## Faadi

Well, I just wanna say that I am feeling pleasant in this thread as here I have become aware of the several news about military. Its my favorite thread and each time I visit it, I get to know fresh news about our military.


----------



## fatman17

*Pak military officers take weeklong study tour of US*

ISLAMABAD: Twenty-two military officers from the National Defense University travelled to the US this week for a weeklong foreign study tour to encourage increased communication and positive relationships between the US and Pakistani militaries. The exchange programme, developed as part of close cooperation between Pakistan and the US, focused on the development of US national security policy and on US civil-military relations. During the trip, Pakistani officers visited several key US military and government institutions, including the Pentagon, the US State Department, the National Defense University, US Central Command and US Special Operations Command headquarters in Tampa, the US Joint Forces Headquarters, US Navy Expeditionary Combat Command, and the Joint Irregular Warfare Centre in Norfolk. *staff report*


----------



## fatman17

*Mission: 250 Pak Army troops return from Congo*

KARACHI: A contingent of 250 Pakistan Army troops returned from Congo after successfully completing their tenure under the aegis of the United Nations. An ISPR press release issued on Saturday stated the relief and rotation plan of Pakistan Army troops from UN mission in Congo would be completed during the current month. It added that Colonel Imtiaz Ahmad welcomed the troops on their arrival at Quaid-e-Azam International Airport. It is worth mentioning that Pakistan is one of the largest, troop-contributing countries in United Nations Peace Missions and has earned a high degree of respect as proficient and dedicated blue helmets working for the cause of global peace. *app*


----------



## Xeric

Associated Press Of Pakistan ( Pakistan&#039;s Premier NEWS Agency ) - Army wins national handball title

*Army wins national handball title*

LAHORE,May 11 (APP)- Pakistan Army claimed the title of National handball championship defeating Wapda by 38-27 goals in the final at Attock. Soldiers displayed brilliance and accurate shooting to take lead and strengthened it with coordination and command,said the information made available here.
Wapda put in resolute efforts to bridge in the gap but could not surpass the lead of their ever dominating opponents whose time to time changed game plan led them to success.

The event contested on league was participated by top teams of the country.

Brig Iftikhar Naseer Ahmed ,Director Army Sports was the chief guest on the occasion and gave away the trophies and prizes.


----------



## ejaz007

*Turkish land forces commander meets COAS*

ISLAMABAD: Turkish Land Forces Commander General Sebahattin Isik Kosaner called on Chief of Army Staff General Ashfaq Pervez Kayani at the General Headquarters (GHQ) on Wednesday. 

Matters of mutual interest and defence cooperation between the two countries were discussed in the meeting. On his arrival at the GHQ, General Kosaner laid a wreath at Yadgar-e-Shuhada. A contingent of the Pakistan Army presented a guard of honour to the Turkish commander. 

Separately, General Kosaner called on Chairman Joint Chiefs of the Staff Committee (CJCSC) General Tariq Majid at the Joint Staff Headquarters. 

The regional security situation and defence cooperation between the two countries were discussed during the meeting. Expressing his satisfaction over the multidimensional defence relations between the two countries, General Majid thanked the government and people of Turkey for supporting Pakistan in difficult times. app

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## GUNNER

No PR227/2010-ISPR Dated: June 11, 2010 

Islamabad - June 11, 2010: Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee, General Tariq Majid visited National Defence University, Islamabad and attended a presentation on Military Response to Low Intensity Conflict. The presentation was also attended by Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Noman Bashir and senior military leadership from three services.

General Tariq Majid in his concluding remarks complimented the NDU faculty and participants for keeping the right focus of these studies on our real contemporary issues. He also said that conclusive success in any present day conflict through use of military instrument alone is not possible and requires a national level response combining various segments of national power, therefore a comprehensive approach at Government as well as Armed Forces level calibrating military and non military tracks in application need no emphasis. CJCSC strongly emphasized that the militants have no geographical boundaries thus brandishing them as part of a particular area or segment of society must be avoided as it stinks of ethnicity and diviseness. He remarked that no single approach would work in an environment with multiple threat complexities warranting a comprehensive response. The Chief Guest also expressed his satisfaction on the preparedness of the Armed Forces to combat the entire spectrum of threats including its internal and external dimensions.

Earlier, on arrival at National Defence University, CJCSC was received by Lieutenant General Mohammad Yusuf, President National Defence University.


----------



## hellofriends

WebMaster said:


> Both are important. India has always kneen to attack Pakistan whenever Pakistan has gotten in trouble (remember the civil war? so called the liberation war?), but this time the situation was different both countries had nukes. So i wouldn't have too much rely on border defences as the war would be highly unlikely, but satellite monitoring should be in the alert situation as many aircraft of the different country will be entering in Pakistan for relief efforts.
> 
> Keeping the nuclear technology unknown on one place was possibly the biggest challenge. However, i am sure the positions will be change as soon as relief operation gets completed, and all the countries leave.



i always listen by the pakistani media that pakistan has nuclear power so that india should be compromise on many issue. i just want to ask to member of the defence.pk that even in *extreme war condition can pakistan use his nuclear weapon????*
If yes : what will it's effect after nuclear attack.
if no: why not thay can use it.


----------



## ejaz007

hellofriends said:


> i always listen by the pakistani media that pakistan has nuclear power so that india should be compromise on many issue. i just want to ask to member of the defence.pk that even in *extreme war condition can pakistan use his nuclear weapon????*
> If yes : what will it's effect after nuclear attack.
> if no: why not thay can use it.



These weapons shall only be used in extreme conditions such as when our existance is in danger, when one or more of our major cities are captures by enemy or conditions comparable to that. So in short we do intend to use them as I stated earlier in extreme case.

Lets just hope that such a case never arises.


----------



## ejaz007

*Pakistan asks US to provide advanced attack helicopters*

** Senator John McCain voices support for Pakistani request*

WASHINGTON: Pakistan has asked the United States to provide it with much-needed attack helicopters to help bolster ongoing operations against militants in the tribal areas.

Senator John McCain, a top ranking Republican on the Senate Armed Services Committee, and a former US commander in Afghanistan, view Pakistans request favourably, according to a report that appeared in The Washington Times on Wednesday.

I have been ambassador here for two years, and all I have to show for it is eight second-hand Mi-17 transport helicopters for a war that requires helicopters to root out al Qaeda and the Taliban, Pakistans Ambassador to Washington Hussain Haqqani said. Military operations would have been quicker and much easier to plan and execute if we had the equipment, Ambassador Haqqani said.

The $2.5 billion in arms that Pakistan has requested includes new helicopter gunships, including AH-1W and the Apache-64-D; armed helicopters, such as the AH-6 and MD-530 Little Bird; and utility and cargo helicopters, such as the UH-60 Black Hawk, the CH-47D Chinook and the UH-1Y Huey.

Pentagon Press Secretary Geoff Morrell said the US government was aware of its allys military equipment list.

The Pakistan Militarys interest in additional lift is well-known, and we have tried to help meet their needs by providing several Mi-17s. We will continue to try to help them acquire the helicopters and other equipment they require to defeat the insurgents and terrorists in their midst, Morrell said. The Pakistani Military list also includes a request for unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs), among the newest and deadliest high-tech arms.

Senator John McCain voiced his support for Pakistans request. In an interview he said, we ought to at least consider this request. But he also added that the US should provide better training and maintenance for Pakistans military. There is a good argument to provide the equipment they need, he said. app

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## GUNNER

Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee (CJCSC), General Tariq Majid has said that the world must realize the daunting internal and external challenge that Pakistan faces.

While speaking about the eradication of terrorism and violent extremism he said Our future counter insurgency actions have to keep in perspective the larger strategic picture, especially the unfolding of events in Afghanistan and sustainability of domestic support for our counter insurgency strategy in an environment of possibly increased reactive violence and a fragile economy

Pakistan has always supported the non proliferation efforts, and our position on disarmament issues has remained consistent and pragmatic. *We however, demand our rightful place as a nuclear weapon state and reject discriminatory policies. While speaking about Fissile Material Treaty (FMT) discussions, he said that FMT is only Pakistan specific which is unacceptable to us*. 

While addressing the graduates General Tariq said that as future leaders and policy makers they have an obligation to carry with them the lessons learnt at National Defence University and act in supreme national interest without fear or favour. He also said that in todays world the standing of a country is measured by its political and economic strengths, the state of development of its human resource, and the management skills of the senior leadership.


----------



## ejaz007

*Kayani meets Australian defence minister *

Staff Report 

ISLAMABAD: Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Ashfaq Kayani, who is on an official visit to Australia, discussed professional matters with Australian defence officials on Wednesday, a press release by the Inter-Services Public Relations said.

The COAS met John Faulkner, the Australian defence minister and discussed matters of mutual interest. Earlier, he laid a floral wreath at the Australian Army War Memorial, the statement said.

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## khurasaan1

ejaz007 said:


> *Kayani meets Australian defence minister *
> 
> Staff Report
> 
> ISLAMABAD: Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Ashfaq Kayani, who is on an official visit to Australia, discussed professional matters with Australian defence officials on Wednesday, a press release by the Inter-Services Public Relations said.
> 
> The COAS met John Faulkner, the Australian defence minister and discussed matters of mutual interest. Earlier, he laid a floral wreath at the Australian Army War Memorial, the statement said.
> 
> Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan



General Kiyani is a great general.....bro


----------



## theboss

khurasaan1 said:


> General Kiyani is a great general.....bro



I hope he doesnt aspire to become another uniform bearing president. Mushraff blunder was enough of a disaster while I admire is pro-pk policies. The army should stay out of politics and concentrate more on defense!


----------



## ejaz007

*Petraeus praises Pakistan efforts against terrorists *
By Iqbal Choudhry

ISLAMABAD: US General David Petraeus on Monday praised Pakistans fight against the Taliban during a key first round of talks since taking command of US-led NATO troops in Afghanistan.

The International Security Assistance Force (ISAF) commander called on Chief of Army Staff General Ashfaq Kayani at the General Headquarters.

Recent events demonstrate both the common threat posed to Pakistan and Afghanistan by insurgents and the efforts that the Pakistan military is making to counter this threat, Petraeus said, adding, I look forward to continuing to work with General Kayani to identify areas of mutual interest and to cooperate in efforts that can help improve regional security. 

According to sources, General Petraeus briefed General Kayani about the recent military situation in Afghanistan.

The ISAF commander asked the COAS to launch a military operation against the Taliban in North Waziristan. 

According to an ISPR statement, it was Petraeus first visit to Pakistan after assuming the command of the ISAF.

Both the military commanders discussed matters of professional interest and expressed satisfaction over the level of cooperation between the two forces.

Separately, US Ambassador Anne W Patterson also called on COAS Kayani at the General Headquarters. 

The visiting dignitary remained with him for some time and discussed the matters of mutual interest.

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## mnmaria20

weapons excercises are very important


----------



## ejaz007

*Kayani to serve for 3 more years*

* * Gilani praises COAS record in war against terror 
* Says continuation of army leadership vital for success in fight*

By Irfan Ghauri

ISLAMABAD: In a dramatic development, Prime Minister Syed Yousaf Raza Gilani on Thursday announced an extension of three years in the service of Chief of Army Staff General Ashfaq Kayani, who was due to retire on November 29, this year.

In a televised speech, PM Gilani praised the remarkable role of the army chief in the war against terrorism and the objectives achieved by the army under his leadership in militancy-hit areas of the country.

The success of military operations could only have been achieved under General Ashfaq Kayanis leadership. He has been involved in planning and monitoring of operations in militancy-hit areas. These operations are at a critical stage and successful continuation of these operations required continuation in military high command, Gilani said. General Kayani is held in high esteem at the international level due to his excellent military leadership qualities and pro-democracy views. In the best interest of the nation, I, in a capacity as prime minister, have decided to give General Kayani a three-year extension in his service from November 29, 2010, relaxing the rules, and after consulting President Asif Ali Zardari, Gilani said. He said the country was passing through difficult times, as the government was engaged in a war against terrorism.

Mainstream political parties including the PML-N, when contacted, opted not to give any immediate reaction to the development, saying they would announce their official statement later.

However, it is widely believed that the US played an important role in the decision, as Gen Kayani is actively engaged with the US and NATO in the strategic planning of the ongoing war against militancy.

US Secretary of State Hillary Clinton is also believed to have lobbied for General Kayanis extension during her recent visit to Pakistan where she met the countrys top civilian and military leadership.

General Kayani succeeded General (r) Pervez Musharraf as the 14th army chief of the country on November 29, 2007. He was the Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI) director general before being elevated to the rank of army chief. General Tariq Majeed, the current chairman of joint chiefs of staff committee, was considered a contender for the top military slot when Musharraf appointed Kayani as his successor in the army high command. If Gen Kayanis service had not been extended, Lt Gen Khalid Shameem Wyne who is next on the seniority list  was expected to get the post.

At present, the Pakistan Army has two generals, 28 lieutenant generals and around 170 major generals. Three lieutenant generals were given one-year extensions in the past few months, including ISI DG Lt Gen Shuja Pasha.

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## ejaz007

*Extension in COAS service challenged in PHC*

PESHAWAR: The prime ministers grant of a three-year extension in the tenure of Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Ashfaq Kayani was challenged in the Peshawar High Court (PHC) on Tuesday. Shahid Orakzai, a journalist-cum-lawyer, filed a writ petition in the high court under Article 199 of the Constitution, challenging the extension in the COASs tenure. The petitioner requested the PHC to declare the move ultra vires of the constitution. The petitioner said that through the 18th Amendment, Article 46 of the constitution was amended, under which the prime minister shall only keep the president informed on all matters of internal and foreign policy. Thus the petitioner claimed that under Article 46, there was no room for any face-to-face consultation between the president and prime minister. He said that under Article 243(3), the president was bound to make military appointments on the advice of the prime minister, but there was no room in the said clause to double the tenure of any of the four officers  the COAS, naval and air force chiefs, as well as the chairman joint chiefs of staff committee. The petitioner claimed that the decision of Gen Kayanis extension was questionable, as it could adversely affect the maintenance of discipline among members of the armed forces, as emphasised in Article 8 of the constitution. The petition added that under Article 48 of the recently amended constitution, the president might, within 15 days of receiving an advice, require the cabinet or the prime minister to reconsider the advice either generally or otherwise. staff report

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## Inception-06

Pakistan shoot down US Helicopter Drone 






Pakistan Army have shoot down US and Nato Helicopter and Drone after violating the Pakistani Air Space and killing pakistani people and soldiers


----------



## Arsalan

Ulla said:


> Pakistan shoot down US Helicopter Drone
> 
> YouTube - Pakistan shoot down US Helicopter Drone
> 
> Pakistan Army have shoot down US and Nato Helicopter and Drone after violating the Pakistani Air Space and killing pakistani people and soldiers



its a fan boy vedio.
nothing have happened for real so relax!

however, i hope this do start to hapen now!

regards!


----------



## Xeric

*Military awards - 23 March 2011*

Wednesday, March 23, 2011

Rawalpindi

The President of Pakistan has been pleased to grant the Military awards to the following officers and men of Pakistan Armed Forces, says an ISPR press release.

*Following officers and men have been conferred:

Sitara-i-Basalat
*
Captain Safar Khan (Shaheed), Baloch; Lieutenant Faiz Sultan Malik (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Lieutenant Jamshaid Anwar Warraich, Sind; Lieutenant Sajjad Khan (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Naib Subedar Fazal Rehman (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Havildar Muhammad Zubair, Baloch; Havildar Allah Ditta (Shaheed), Special Services Group; Sepoy Muhammad Majid (Shaheed), Punjab; Sepoy Jamshaid Ali (Shaheed), Punjab; Signalman Muhammad Imran (Shaheed), Signals; Sepoy Muhammad Ahsan (Shaheed), Baloch; Sepoy Rashid Aslam (Shaheed), Baloch; Vice Admiral Tayyab Ali Dogar, Navy; Rear Admiral Waseem Akram, Navy; Captain Muhammad Waris, Navy; Commander Muhammad Farhat Abbas, Navy; Lieutenant Commander Jawad Haider Khawaja, Navy; Lieutenant Commander Ghulam Shabeer, Navy; Lieutenant Commander Khurram Shahzad Akram, Navy, and Air Commodore Muhammad Ashraque, PAF.

*Tamgha-i-Basalat*

Major Syed Ali, Punjab; Major Zubair Aurangzeb (Shaheed), Sind; Captain Muhammad Bilal Sunawar (Shaheed), Azad Kashmir Regiment; Captain Riaz Ud Din Mengal, Armoured Corps; Captain Kaleem Ullah Khan, Artillery; Captain Qadir Ahmed (Shaheed), Punjab; Lieutenant Waqar Ashraf, Sind; Lieutenant Riaz Ali, Punjab; Subedar Maqbool Ur Rehman (Shaheed), Frontier Corps; Naib Subedar Farid Hussain (Shaheed), Azad Kashmir; Naib Subedar Muhammad Khan (Shaheed), Artillery; Naib Subedar Hidayat Ullah (Shaheed), Punjab; Naib Subedar Salah Ud Din (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Naib Subedar Niaz Manan(Shaheed), Northern Light Infantry; Naib Subedar Sher Muhammad Turi (Shaheed), Frontier Corps; Havildar Ghulam Sher (Shaheed), Punjab; Havildar Abdul Sattar (Shaheed), Punjab; Havildar Khair Muhammad (Shaheed), Punjab; Havildar Asghar Hussain (Shaheed), Baloch; Havildar Mashmad Gul (Shaheed), Frontier Corps; Havildar Irshad Hussain (Shaheed), Artillery; Havildar Muhammad Sarfraz (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Havildar Abdul Hamid (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Havildar Hinayar Khan (Shaheed), Sind; Havildar Ghulam Rasul Abid (Shaheed), Sind; Havildar Riaz Hussain, Baloch; Havildar Roshan Ali (Shaheed), Azad Kashmir Regiment; Lance Havildar Muhammad Aslam (Shaheed), Special Services Group; Lance Havildar Rehman Gul (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Lance Havildar Muhammad Rashid (Shaheed), Azad Kashmir Regiment; Lance Dafidar Gulzar Khan (Shaheed), Armoured Corps; Naik Abid Hussain (Shaheed), Punjab; Naik Azmat Hayat (Shaheed), Punjab; Naik Bahadur Sher (Shaheed), Punjab; Naik Muhammad Saeed (Shaheed), Punjab; Naik Masood Jan (Shaheed), Frontier Corps; Naik Shabbir Akhtar (Shaheed), Artillery; Naik Khurshid (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Naik Akhtar Parvez (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Naik Yasin Ur Rehman (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Naik Muhammad Asif (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Naik Muhammad Shafique (Shaheed), Sind; Naik Safdar Hussain (Shaheed), Sind; Naik Ghulam Qadir (Shaheed), Sind; Lance Naik Khan Zeb (Shaheed), Frontier Corps; Lance Naik Sajjad Hussain (Shaheed), Frontier Corps; Lance Naik Muhammad Ashraf (Shaheed), Punjab; Lance Naik Mukhtar Ahmed (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Lance Naik Muhammad Akram (Shaheed), Signals; Lance Naik Shahzad Alam (Shaheed), Azad Kashmir Regiment; Lance Naik Imdad Hussain Shah (Shaheed), Azad Kashmir Regiment; Sepoy Shahid Akbar (Shaheed), Punjab; Sepoy Umar Hayat (Shaheed), Punjab; Sepoy Muhammad Ismail Khan (Shaheed), Frontier Corps; Sepoy Din Rehman (Shaheed), Frontier Corps; Sepoy Adam Khan Bangash (Shaheed), Frontier Corps; Sepoy Faiz Muhammad Yousafzai (Shaheed), Frontier Corps; Sepoy Gul Jamal Khattak (Shaheed), Frontier Corps; Sepoy Hazrat Nabi Khattak (Shaheed), Frontier Corps; Sepoy Fakhar-e-Alam Yousafzai (Shaheed), Frontier Corps; Saper Manzoor Hussain (Shaheed), Engineers; Saper Muhammad Imtiaz (Shaheed), Engineers; Saper Muhammad Maroof (Shaheed), Engineers; Sepoy Ghulam Murtaza (Shaheed), Punjab; Sepoy Riaz Ahmad (Shaheed), Punjab; Sepoy Asif Shehzad (Shaheed), Punjab; Sepoy Imtiaz Hussain (Shaheed), Punjab; Sepoy Muhammad Sharif, Punjab; Sepoy Pervaiz Hashim (Shaheed), Punjab; Sepoy Mian Mehboob (Shaheed), Punjab; Sepoy Muhammad Sarfraz (Shaheed), Punjab; Sepoy Imtiaz Hussain (Shaheed), Punjab; Sepoy Muhammad Ali Sheeran (Shaheed), Punjab; Sepoy Atta Ullah (Shaheed), Punjab; Sepoy Muhammad Rafaqat (Shaheed), Punjab; Sepoy Ahmed Nawaz (Shaheed), Punjab; Sepoy Sajwar Hussain (Shaheed), Punjab; Sepoy Mahir Sultan (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Sepoy Atiq Ur Rahman (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Sepoy Muhammad Irshad (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Sepoy Zafar Khan (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Sepoy Dilbar Khan (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Sepoy Muhammad Asghar (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Sepoy Muhammad Arif (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Sepoy Anwar Khan (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Sepoy Amjad Ali (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Sepoy Muhammad Luqman (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Sepoy Muhammad Basharat (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Sepoy Zafar Khan (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Sepoy Muhammad Riaz (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Sepoy Muhammad Imran (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Sepoy Farhad Khan (Shaheed), Sind; Sepoy Abid Ali (Shaheed), Sind; Sepoy Mazhar Ali (Shaheed), Sind; Sepoy Fiaz Ahmad Khan (Shaheed), Sind; Sepoy Rab Nawaz (Shaheed), Sind; SW Asif Adeel (Shaheed), Sind; Sepoy Mureed Hussain (Shaheed), Sind; Sepoy Saddam Zaheer (Shaheed), Sind; Sepoy Noor Bakhsh (Shaheed), Baloch; Sepoy Muhammad Muneer (Shaheed), Baloch; Sepoy Shafi Muhammad (Shaheed), Baloch; Sepoy Muhammad Fiaz (Shaheed), Baloch; Sepoy Muhammad Ajmal (Shaheed), Baloch; Sepoy Asif Ali (Shaheed), Baloch; Sepoy Altaf (Shaheed), Baloch; Sepoy Hafiz Atif Nauman (Shaheed), Baloch; Sepoy Tariq Mehmood (Shaheed), Azad Kashmir; Sepoy Saad Ud Din Khan (Shaheed), Azad Kashmir; Sepoy Muhammad Nadeem (Shaheed), Defence Services Guard; Sepoy Riasat Ali (Shaheed), Defence Services Guard; Captain Irfan Nazir Malik, Lieutenant Commander Ali Hassan, Navy; Lieutenant Commander Jawwad Aman Toor, Navy; Lieutenant Jahanzaib Ali, Navy; Lieutenant Faisal Riaz, Navy; Lieutenant Ali Khan Khattak, Navy; FCA-I Saddique Ali, Navy; FCPO MAR Muhammad Qazafi, Navy; LCT Shahid Bashir, Navy; PO (MAR) Munir Ahmed, Navy; MAR-I Rashid Nisar, L/MAR Jamil Ahmed, Navy; MAR-I Muhammad Raziq, Navy; CDT-I Ejaz Ahmad, WEM (R)-I Muhammad Ajmal, Navy; WIT-I Pervez Iqbal, CT-I Sher Baz Khan, Navy; STD-II Ghazanfar Sajjad, Navy; Wing Commander Sabih Wali Ur Rehman, PAF; Squadron Leader Shazib Mehmood, PAF; Squadron Leader Muhammad Mansoor Iqbal, PAF; Flight Lieutenant Asim Farooq, PAF; Wing Commander Asher Ihsan, PAF, and Wing Commander Muhammad Kashif, PAF.
*
Hilal-i-Imtiaz (Military)*

Major General Muhammad Ijaz Chaudhry, Artillery; Major General Wasim Sadiq, Baloch; Major General Javaid Iqbal Nasar, Artillery; Major General Naweed Zaman, Punjab; Major General Muhammad Nawaz, Frontier Force; Major General Raza Muhammad, Sind; Major General Khawar Hanif, Punjab; Major General Maqsood Ahmad, Frontier Force; Major General Zubair Mahmood Hayat, Artillery; Major General Furrukh Bashir, Punjab; Major General Syed Wajid Hussain, Armoured Corps; Major General Najeeb Ullah Khan, Engineers; Major General Zafar-Ul-Islam, Army Medical Corps; Rear Admiral Khalid Amin, Navy; Rear Admiral Muhammad Shfaiq, Navy; Air Marsahl Asim Suleiman, PAF, and Air Vice Marshal Syed Najam Ul Asar, PAF.

*Sitara-i-Imtiaz (Military)*

Brigadier Muhammad Naeem, EME; Brigadier Mansoor Ahmed, EME; Brigadier Azhar Ghori, EME; Brigadier Zaman Nasrullah Khan Niazi, Frontier Force; Brigadier Javed Akhtar, Corps of Military Intelligence; Brigadier Muhammad Zafar Iqbal Awan, Artillery; Brigadier Syed Shaukat Ali, Armoured Corps; Brigadier Shahid Afzal, Baloch; Brigadier Syed Tahawar Ali Shah, Air Defence; Brigadier Azhar Manzoor, Artillery; Brigadier Ejaz Ahmed, Army Service Corps; Brigadier Naeem Abdul Baqi Malik, Air Defence; Brigadier Amin Ullah Khan, Azad Kashmir Regiment; Brigadier Shahid Manzoor, Engineers; Brigadier Kazim Mustehsan, Armoured Corps; Brigadier Hamid Abdullah, Sind; Brigadier Shahzad Sami Qurrashi, Signals; Brigadier Muhammad Mumtaz, Corps of Military Intelligence; Brigadier Syed Tahir Akbar, Sind; Brigadier Nadeem Aslam Khan, Aviation; Brigadier Sajid Naeem, Baloch; Brigadier Iftikhar Ul Wahab, Signals; Brigadier Syed Agha Hussain Imam Naqvi, Frontier Force; Brigadier Imtiaz Ahmad, Artillery; Brigadier Syed Kausar Hussain Shah, Baloch; Brigadier Nasir Hussain Kazmi, Ordnance; Brigadier Munir Ahsan, Aviation; Brigadier Muhammad Shoaib Murtaza, Azad Kashmir Regiment; Brigadier Adnan Azim, Armoured Corps; Brigadier Imtiaz Hussain Shahzada Khurrum, Army Service Corps; Brigadier Shahid Riaz, Artillery; Brigadier Khalid Shaheen, Corps of Military Intelligence; Brigadier Syed Sohail Bokhari, Armoured Corps; Brigadier Shahid Aziz, Army Medical Corps; Brigadier Najmul Hassan, Army Medical Corps; Colonel Zahid Sohail, Signals; Colonel Shafqat Nazir, Engineers; Colonel Tahir Nadeem Khan, Artillery; Colonel Muhammad Arshad Javaid Kasana, Frontier Force; Colonel Zawar Hussain, Punjab; Colonel Malik Shahid Mahmood, Air Defence; Colonel Khalid Shahbaz, Armoured Corps; Colonel Syed Tabassim Raza Kazmi, EME; Colonel Nasir Hussain Bhatti, Ordnance; Colonel Muhammad Naeem, Army Service Corps; Colonel Ikhlaq Hussain, Punjab; Colonel Waheed Akhtar, Azad Kashmir Regiment; Colonel Tariq Mahmood Malik, Corps of Military Intelligence; Colonel Bashir Ahmad Malik, Army Medical Corps; Colonel Pervaiz Ahmed Aftab, Army Medical Corps; Commodore Khalid Masood, Navy; Commodore Sajid Wazir Khan, Navy; Commodore Ayaz Nabi Dar, Navy; Commodore Ch. Aftab Ahmed, Navy; Commodore Raja Qamar Nawaz, Navy; Commodore Muhammad Isa Khan, Lieutenant Commodore Azhar Majeed Khan, Navy; Air Commodore Junaid Ahmed Siddiqui, PAF; Air Commodore Asad Abdur Rehman Khan Lodhi, PAF; Air Commodore Nadeem Shujaat Khan, PAF; Air Commodore Arshad Zia Gondal, PAF; Group Captain Irfan Ul Haq, PAF; Group Captain Waqar Munir, PAF; Group Captain Syed Zia Ul Haq, PAF; Group Captain Omer Sani, PAF; Group Captain Jawad Ahmad Toor, PAF; Group Captain Fawad Yunus Hussain, PAF; Group Captain Qaiser Ishaque, PAF, and Group Captain Sohail Naeem, PAF.

*Tamgha-i-Imtiaz (Military)*

Lieutenant Colonel Ayub Akram Tareen, Armoured Corps; Lieutenant Colonel Shahid Hussain, General List; Lieutenant Colonel Nasir Kamal, Engineers; Lieutenant Colonel Syed Asgher Ali Shah, EME; Lieutenant Colonel Nayyar Sajjad, Armoured Corps; Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Ali, Army Education Corps; Lieutenant Colonel Abdul Rauf, Air Defence; Lieutenant Colonel Waqar Hussain Jafri, Punjab; Lieutenant Colonel Maqbool Ijaz, Baloch; Lieutenant Colonel Tanveer Iqbal, Frontier Force; Lieutenant Colonel Abdul Wahid, Artillery; Lieutenant Colonel Mazhar Masood, Sind; Lieutenant Colonel Syed Shafiq Ahmad Shah, Artillery; Lieutenant Colonel Salman Ahmad, EME; Lieutenant Colonel Amjad Iqbal, Azad Kashmir Regiment; Lieutenant Colonel Wasim Ul Haq Malik, Baloch; Lieutenant Colonel Syed Tahir Hussain Shah, Signals; Lieutenant Colonel Azfar Bilal Qureshi, Artillery; Lieutenant Colonel Amer Siddique, Artillery; Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Khalid, Punjab; Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Saqib Ashfaq, Ordnance; Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Saleem, Artillery; Lieutenant Colonel Kaiser Aurang Zeb, Armoured Corps; Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Anjum, Frontier Force; Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Tayyab Farooq, Army Service Corps; Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Attique Butt, Frontier Force; Lieutenant Colonel Shafi Akeel Mufti, Artillery; Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Rafiq, Signals; Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Ali Khan, Azad Kashmir Regiment; Lieutenant Colonel Khalid Masood Raja, Artillery; Lieutenant Colonel Shafqat Taimur Satti, Punjab; Lieutenant Colonel Khalid Mustafa, Army Service Corps; Lieutenant Colonel Arslan Farooq Ghias, Corps of Military Intelligence; Lieutenant Colonel Zafar Iqbal, Punjab; Lieutenant Colonel Ishtiaq Aziz Kayani, Aviation; Lieutenant Colonel Fawad Akram, Frontier Force; Lieutenant Colonel Syed Abid Hussain, Signals; Lieutenant Colonel Shahzad Afzal, Air Defence; Lieutenant Colonel Qaiser Rehman, Corps of Military Intelligence; Lieutenant Colonel Zahid Mahmood, Corps of Military Intelligence; Lieutenant Colonel Syed Haseeb Ashar, Baloch; Lieutenant Colonel Syed Haider Hussain, Baloch; Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Amanullah Khan Raja, Aviation; Lieutenant Colonel Waqar Zaheer, Engineers; Lieutenant Colonel Iftikhar Hussain, Engineers; Lieutenant Colonel Syed Toqir Abbas Zaidi, Sind; Lieutenant Colonel Syed Taqi Ahmad, Electrical Mechanical Engineering; Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Saleem, Army Medical Corps; Lieutenant Colonel Abdus Sattar Aleem, Army Medical Corps; Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Moiz Ud Din Uppal, Army Medical Corps; Lieutenant Colonel Syed Arsalan Haider Bukhari, Army Medical Corps; Lieutenant Colonel Saadat Ali Janjua, Army Medical Corps; Lieutenant Colonel Farrukh Saeed, Army Medical Corps; Lieutenant Colonel Azhar Iqbal, Army Medical Corps; Lieutenant Colonel Khadim Hussain, Army Medical Corps; Lieutenant Colonel Mrs Nusrat Parveen, AFNS; Major Himat Nabi Khan, Baloch; Major Mukhtar Ahmad Bhatti, Engineers; Major Jawad Qadir Qureshi, Signals; Major Malik Asad Zahoor, Ordnance; Major Badar Rizwan, Air Defence; Major Muhammad Tahir, Sind; Major Iftikhar Hussain, Armoured Corps, Major Muhammad Ali, Frontier Force; Major Sana Ullah Siddiq Khan Tanoly, Punjab; Major Muhammad Ahmed Khan, Aviation, Major Wasim Afzal, Armoured Corps; Major Muhammad Umair Faisal, Artillery; Major Pervez Ashraf, Baloch; Major Muhammad Sajid Tanveer, Azad Kashmir; Major Iftikhar Manzoor, Frontier Force; Major Hassan Raza, Artillery; Major Tanvir Aslam, Punjab; Major Muhammad Bashir Khan, Corps of Military Intelligence; Major Nadeem Iqbal, Army Service Corps; Major Mezhar Mahmood, Frontier Force; Major Amjad Mahmood, EME; Major Muhammad Imran Ashraf, Army Medical Corps; Major Muhammad Khalid Rafi, Army Medical Corps; Major Mrs Naheed Sarwar, Army Medical Corps; Commander Sameer Hafeez Abbasi, Navy; Commander Muhammad Shafique, Navy; Commander Muhammad Shafiq Khan, Navy; Commander Zahid Iqbal, Navy; Commander Muhammad Jahan Zeb Ahsan, Navy; Commander Kashif Munir, Navy; Commander Asim Zaman Malik, Navy; Commander Kahlid Suhail, Navy; Lieutenant Commander Syed Muhammad Khurram Gillani, Navy; Lieutenant Commander Muhammad Javaid Iqbal, Navy; Wing Commander Haider Ali Shah, PAF; Wing Commander Muhammad Imran Pervez, PAF; Wing Commander Zaffar Aslam, PAF; Wig Commander Raja Viqar Ali, PAF; Wing Commander Kahlid Mehmood, PAF; Wing Commander Hassan Riaz, PAF; Wing Commander Muhammad Adnan Siddiqui, PAF; Wing Commander Muhammad Shuaib, PAF; Wing Commander Syed Sabahat Hassan Shah, PAF; Wing Commander Syed Mohsin Ali and Wing Commander Shakil Ghazanfar, PAF.

*Imtiazi Sanad*

Brigadier Pervez Iqbal Malik, Punjab; Brigadier Farooq Azam, Sind; Colonel Tausif Akhtar, Punjab; Lieutenant Colonel Sheraz Ali Khan, Artillery; Lieutenant Colonel Rafi Ullah, Corps of Military Intelligence; Major Abrar Hussain, Punjab; Major Muhammad Wasi Ud Din, Artillery; Major Afzaal Mahmood, Artillery; Major Ahmad Anwar Baig, Aviation; Major Asif Hayat, Aviation; Captain Ali Uzair, Punjab; Lieutenant Muhammad Iqbal, Punjab; Lieutenant Muhammad Waqas Haider, Artillery; Lieutenant Sharoon Paul, Artillery; Lieutenant Maddasar Raza, Punjab; Subedar Imtiaz Hussain, Artillery; Subedar Ghulam Haider, Punjab; Subedar Muhammad Ashraf, Sind; Subedar Fazal Ahad Khan, Frontier Corps; Naib Subedar Ijaz Hussain, Frontier Corps; Havildar Tanveer Ahmed, Punjab; Havildar Amjad Javed, Baloch; Havildar Maroof Ahmed, Sind; Havildar Khan Zaman, Azad Kashmir; Havildar Asrar Ahmed, Azad Kashmir; Lance Havildar Nawaz Ahmed, Azad Kashmir; Naik Muhammad Sabir, Frontier Force; Naik Muhammad Ismaeel, Frontier Force; Lance Naik Zar Wali Yousafzai, Army Medical Corps; Lance Naik Amir Daraz Khan, Frontier Force; Lance Naik Abdullah, Signals; Sepoy Nasrullah, Sind; Sepoy Roman Gul Afridi, Frontier Corps; Sepoy Faisal Saeed, Baloch; Sepoy Fasial Bashir, Baloch; Sepoy Muhammad Qasim, Baloch; Sepoy Jahangir, Punjab; Sepoy Sahar Gul, Army Service Corps; Sepoy Muhammad Daud, Frontier Force; Sepoy Mansoor Ahmed, Sind; Sepoy Ubedullah, Sind; Sigalman Ali Haider, Signals; Sepoy Shah Nawaz, Baloch; Sepoy Abdullah, Baloch; Sepoy Muhammad Saeed Zia, Baloch, and Sepoy Muhammad Waseem Khan, Azad Kashmir.

*COAS Commendation Card*

Brigadier Syed Muhammad Sibtain Jaffery, Punjab; Brigadier Gulzar Ahmad, Army Medical Corps; Lieutenant Colonel Faisal Mubarak Shabbir, Engineers; Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Saleem, Artillery; Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Munir Khan, Sind; Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Tufail, Azad Kashmir; Lieutenant Colonel Sajjad Bashir, Corps of Military Intelligence; Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Afzal Ahsan, Signals; Lieutenant Colonel Umar Khalid, Signals; Lieutenant Colonel Naeem Alam Khan, Baloch; Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Tahir Iqbal Malik, ICTO; Lieutenant Colonel Naeem Nasr, Azad Kashmir Regiment; Lieutenant Colonel Farhan Saqib, Punjab; Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Ossman, Sind; Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Badr Malik, Engineers; Lieutenant Colonel Ajmal Ijaz Tarar, ICTO; Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Shahab Aslam, Sind; Lieutenant Colonel Nasir Latif, Frontier Force; Major Khawaja Sameer Ahmed, Punjab; Major Tanveer Hussain Awan, Air Defence; Major Syed Kamran Hashmi, Punjab; Major Kamran Khalil, Northern Light Infantry; Major Aftab Hussain, Frontier Force; Major Waheed Muzaffar, Azad Kashmir; Major Muzzamil Noor, ICTO; Major Ghazi Kamal Kiani, Punjab; Major Inam Ul Haq Emanuel, Azad Kashmir; Major Abdul Khaliq, Artillery; Major Akhtar Hussain, Artillery; Major Muhammad Arshad, EME; Major Muhammad Wasim Akhtar Mirza, Sind; Major Muhammad Bilal Abbas, Azad Kashmir; Major Muhammad Sharif, Sind; Major Nauman Asad Sheikh, Punjab; Major Rab Nawaz, Armoured Corps; Major Mazhar Iqbal, Sind; Major Fawad Anwar Khan, Sind; Major Omair Javed Butt, Corps of Military Intelligence; Major Umar Mushtaq, Aviation; Major Shahid Mehmood Akhtar, Engineers; Major Aamir Shahzad, Baloch; Major Ihsan Ullah Khan, Army Service Corps; Major Muhammad Rizwan Yousaf, Signals; Major Muhammad Usman, Air Defence; Major Ammar Karim, Baloch; Major Muhammad Usman, Sind; Major Muhammad Shahid, Sind; Major Muhammad Mushtaq Hussain, Signals; Major Muhammad Naveed Iqbal, EME; Major Ch Sajjad Ahmed, ICTO; Major Asim Waqas, ICTO; Major Qamar Zia, Army Medical Corps; Captain Saqib Ahmed, Engineers; Captain Hameed Ahmed, Sind; Captain Muhammad Saqib Khan, Baloch; Captain Junaid Ali, Azad Kashmir; Captain Muhammad Naveed Abbas, Punjab; Captain Peter Sean Christie, Artillery; Captain Taimur Rahat, Armoured Corps; Captain Jauhar Ayub, Aviation; Captain Muhammad Khalid, Frontier Force; Captain Muhammad Jehanzeb Khan, Punjab; Captain Muhammad Ali Hashmi, Azad Kashmir; Captain Qasim Abbas Malik, Armoured Corps; Captain Shah Faisal Piri, Armoured Corps; Captain Khalid Muhammad, Sind; Captain Shafqat Hussian, Artillery; Captain Atif Mahmood, Artillery; Captain Usman Ahmed, Armoured Corps; Captain Simon Shafique, Azad Kashmir; Captain Muhammad Zeeshan Nizami, Air Defence; Captain Jehandad Khan, ICTO; Captain Ali Hassan, Artillery; Captain Haroon Rashid Khan, Baloch; Captain Aqif Iqbal, Frontier Force; Captain Mudassar Iqbal, Azad Kashmir; Captain Israr Hussain, Artillery; Captain Muhammad Badar Munir, Engineers; Captain Waqas Amjad, Punjab; Captain Faisal Abbass, Artillery; Captain Saadia Khan, ICTO; Captain Raja Mudassar Munaf, Engineers; Captain Miss Sobia Jabeen, Armed Forces Nursing Staff; Lieutenant Muhammad Qasim, Artillery, Lieutenant Kashif Aslam, Punjab; Lieutenant Jahandad Khan, Air Defence; Lieutenant Adnan Khan, Ordnance; Lieutenant Raja Muhammad Atif, Artillery; Lieutenant Zuhaib Muhsin, Punjab; Lieutenant Ali, Baloch; Lieutenant Malik Muhammad Bilal Arshad, Armoured Corps; Lieutenant Saud Ayaz Wali, Punjab; 2/Lieutenant Zohaib Maroof, Punjab; Subedar Rasam Khan, Frontier Corps; Subedar Iftakhar Khalid, Punjab; Subedar Mehboob Alam, Punjab; Naib Subedar Muhammad Aslam, Punjab; Havildar Muhammad Hassan, Punjab; Havildar Umar Daraz, EME; Naik Zafar Ahmed, Azad Kashmir; Naik Shoukat Khan, Defence Services Guard; Lance Naik Ghulam Ali, Engineers; Lance Naik Khalid Iqbal, Baloch; Sepoy Muhammad Rafique, Defence Services Guard; A/XES Mussarat Hussain, Military Engineering Services; Lieutenant Colonel Suhail Sadiq, Tamgha-i-Jurrat, Aviation; Major Kafeel Ahmed Ch, Aviation; Captain Shayan Manzoor Abbasi, Aviation; Colonel Arshad Amin, Aviation; Lieutenant Colonel Raja Khalid Majeed, Aviation; Major Naveed Zafar, Aviation; Colonel Mehmud Ul Islam, Aviation; Lieutenant Colonel Shahid Latif Chaudhry, Aviation; Lieutenant Colonel Zahid Haleem Qureshi, Aviation; Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Alam Hashmi, Aviation; Lieutenant Colonel Khezar Hayat, Aviation; Major Aamer Pir Zada, Aviation, Major Bilal Sarwar Kawish, Aviation; Major Arsalan Attique, Aviation; Lieutenant Colonel Naeem Masood Khan, Aviation; Lieutenant Colonel Jahanzeb Ahmed Satti, Aviation; Major Kafeel Ahmed Ch, Aviation; Major Najam-Us-Saqib Minhas, Aviation; Major Khawer Rasheed, Aviation; Major Irfan Aslam, Aviation; Major Zahid Qayyum, Aviation; Major Khalid Rashid Maooz, Aviation; Major Shahzad Alam Awan, Aviation; Major Maraj Ali, Aviation, and Major Bilal Ahmed, Aviation.

*Chief of General Staff Green Endorsement for 1000 Safe Flying Hours*

Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Nasheed Iqbal, Aviation; Major Shahzad Faisal Masood, Aviation; Major Naveed Zaffar Abbasi, Aviation; Major Ali Irtaza, Aviation; Major Kashif Fayyaz Bhatti, Aviation; Major Tallat Mahmood, Aviation; Major Muhammad Haroon Zeb, Aviation; Major Omer Arshad, Aviation; Major Imran Ahmed Fareed, Aviation; Major Badar Ul Duja Ahmed, Aviation; Major Shair Abbas, Aviation; Major Ahmed Junaid, Aviation; Major Mian Waqar Ahmed, Aviation; Major Amir Azam, Aviation; Major Omer Jamal Kayani, Aviation; Major Mehmood Faisal Malik, Aviation, and Major Babar Younus, Aviation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## American Eagle

The number of posthumous awards speaks loudly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

*PMA marks convocation ceremony of 123rd PMA Long Course *


ABBOTABAD: Convocation ceremony of 123rd PMA Long Course was held at Pakistan Military Academy (PMA) here on Saturday. Lieutenant General Khalid Nawaz Khan, Corps Commander Rawalpindi was the chief guest on the occasion. 

According to the press release received here on Saturday, in his address Lieutenant General Khalid Nawaz Khan congratulated the cadets of 123rd PMA long courses on achieving the memorable day of their life and appreciated the hard work put in by the faculty staff of the Academy in preparing and training future leaders of the Pakistan Armed Forces. He further said the award of this degree in the military career will surely pave the way for many more successes in future. 

He further said that &#8220;The successful completion of the degree program confirms your potential and resolve to become able leaders of men, and ardent supporters of the motherland and the Army&#8221;. 

In his address Major General Mazhar Jamil, Commandant PMA said that Pakistan Military Academy has the mandate to transform the raw talent of youth, given in its charge, into military leaders who are dedicated professionals and enlightened human beings. Therefore, at Pakistan Military Academy, personality development and intellectual grooming of the cadets assume primary importance. 

Later, Lieutenant General Khalid Nawaz Khan gave away degrees and medals to the graduating cadets. Academy Senior Under Officer Muhammad Abdul Malik was given COAS Medal, Battalion Senior Under Officer Muhammad Shakeel received Tactics Medal in military subjects whereas Shooting Medal went to Gentleman Cadet Muhammad Rizwan Arif and Lady Cadet Majida Muhammad. Physical Efficiency Medal was received by CSS Abdul Samad and Lady Cadet Rabia Hannan. 

The ceremony was attended by a large number of serving and retired Armed Forces Officers, parents and relatives of the cadets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Xeric said:


> *Military awards - 23 March 2011*
> 
> Wednesday, March 23, 2011
> 
> Rawalpindi
> 
> The President of Pakistan has been pleased to grant the Military awards to the following officers and men of Pakistan Armed Forces, says an ISPR press release.
> 
> *Following officers and men have been conferred:
> 
> Sitara-i-Basalat
> *
> Captain Safar Khan (Shaheed), Baloch; Lieutenant Faiz Sultan Malik (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Lieutenant Jamshaid Anwar Warraich, Sind; Lieutenant Sajjad Khan (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Naib Subedar Fazal Rehman (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Havildar Muhammad Zubair, Baloch; Havildar Allah Ditta (Shaheed), Special Services Group; Sepoy Muhammad Majid (Shaheed), Punjab; Sepoy Jamshaid Ali (Shaheed), Punjab; Signalman Muhammad Imran (Shaheed), Signals; Sepoy Muhammad Ahsan (Shaheed), Baloch; Sepoy Rashid Aslam (Shaheed), Baloch; Vice Admiral Tayyab Ali Dogar, Navy; Rear Admiral Waseem Akram, Navy; Captain Muhammad Waris, Navy; Commander Muhammad Farhat Abbas, Navy; Lieutenant Commander Jawad Haider Khawaja, Navy; Lieutenant Commander Ghulam Shabeer, Navy; Lieutenant Commander Khurram Shahzad Akram, Navy, and Air Commodore Muhammad Ashraque, PAF.
> 
> *Tamgha-i-Basalat*
> 
> Major Syed Ali, Punjab; Major Zubair Aurangzeb (Shaheed), Sind; Captain Muhammad Bilal Sunawar (Shaheed), Azad Kashmir Regiment; Captain Riaz Ud Din Mengal, Armoured Corps; Captain Kaleem Ullah Khan, Artillery; Captain Qadir Ahmed (Shaheed), Punjab; Lieutenant Waqar Ashraf, Sind; Lieutenant Riaz Ali, Punjab; Subedar Maqbool Ur Rehman (Shaheed), Frontier Corps; Naib Subedar Farid Hussain (Shaheed), Azad Kashmir; Naib Subedar Muhammad Khan (Shaheed), Artillery; Naib Subedar Hidayat Ullah (Shaheed), Punjab; Naib Subedar Salah Ud Din (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Naib Subedar Niaz Manan(Shaheed), Northern Light Infantry; Naib Subedar Sher Muhammad Turi (Shaheed), Frontier Corps; Havildar Ghulam Sher (Shaheed), Punjab; Havildar Abdul Sattar (Shaheed), Punjab; Havildar Khair Muhammad (Shaheed), Punjab; Havildar Asghar Hussain (Shaheed), Baloch; Havildar Mashmad Gul (Shaheed), Frontier Corps; Havildar Irshad Hussain (Shaheed), Artillery; Havildar Muhammad Sarfraz (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Havildar Abdul Hamid (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Havildar Hinayar Khan (Shaheed), Sind; Havildar Ghulam Rasul Abid (Shaheed), Sind; Havildar Riaz Hussain, Baloch; Havildar Roshan Ali (Shaheed), Azad Kashmir Regiment; Lance Havildar Muhammad Aslam (Shaheed), Special Services Group; Lance Havildar Rehman Gul (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Lance Havildar Muhammad Rashid (Shaheed), Azad Kashmir Regiment; Lance Dafidar Gulzar Khan (Shaheed), Armoured Corps; Naik Abid Hussain (Shaheed), Punjab; Naik Azmat Hayat (Shaheed), Punjab; Naik Bahadur Sher (Shaheed), Punjab; Naik Muhammad Saeed (Shaheed), Punjab; Naik Masood Jan (Shaheed), Frontier Corps; Naik Shabbir Akhtar (Shaheed), Artillery; Naik Khurshid (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Naik Akhtar Parvez (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Naik Yasin Ur Rehman (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Naik Muhammad Asif (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Naik Muhammad Shafique (Shaheed), Sind; Naik Safdar Hussain (Shaheed), Sind; Naik Ghulam Qadir (Shaheed), Sind; Lance Naik Khan Zeb (Shaheed), Frontier Corps; Lance Naik Sajjad Hussain (Shaheed), Frontier Corps; Lance Naik Muhammad Ashraf (Shaheed), Punjab; Lance Naik Mukhtar Ahmed (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Lance Naik Muhammad Akram (Shaheed), Signals; Lance Naik Shahzad Alam (Shaheed), Azad Kashmir Regiment; Lance Naik Imdad Hussain Shah (Shaheed), Azad Kashmir Regiment; Sepoy Shahid Akbar (Shaheed), Punjab; Sepoy Umar Hayat (Shaheed), Punjab; Sepoy Muhammad Ismail Khan (Shaheed), Frontier Corps; Sepoy Din Rehman (Shaheed), Frontier Corps; Sepoy Adam Khan Bangash (Shaheed), Frontier Corps; Sepoy Faiz Muhammad Yousafzai (Shaheed), Frontier Corps; Sepoy Gul Jamal Khattak (Shaheed), Frontier Corps; Sepoy Hazrat Nabi Khattak (Shaheed), Frontier Corps; Sepoy Fakhar-e-Alam Yousafzai (Shaheed), Frontier Corps; Saper Manzoor Hussain (Shaheed), Engineers; Saper Muhammad Imtiaz (Shaheed), Engineers; Saper Muhammad Maroof (Shaheed), Engineers; Sepoy Ghulam Murtaza (Shaheed), Punjab; Sepoy Riaz Ahmad (Shaheed), Punjab; Sepoy Asif Shehzad (Shaheed), Punjab; Sepoy Imtiaz Hussain (Shaheed), Punjab; Sepoy Muhammad Sharif, Punjab; Sepoy Pervaiz Hashim (Shaheed), Punjab; Sepoy Mian Mehboob (Shaheed), Punjab; Sepoy Muhammad Sarfraz (Shaheed), Punjab; Sepoy Imtiaz Hussain (Shaheed), Punjab; Sepoy Muhammad Ali Sheeran (Shaheed), Punjab; Sepoy Atta Ullah (Shaheed), Punjab; Sepoy Muhammad Rafaqat (Shaheed), Punjab; Sepoy Ahmed Nawaz (Shaheed), Punjab; Sepoy Sajwar Hussain (Shaheed), Punjab; Sepoy Mahir Sultan (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Sepoy Atiq Ur Rahman (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Sepoy Muhammad Irshad (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Sepoy Zafar Khan (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Sepoy Dilbar Khan (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Sepoy Muhammad Asghar (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Sepoy Muhammad Arif (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Sepoy Anwar Khan (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Sepoy Amjad Ali (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Sepoy Muhammad Luqman (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Sepoy Muhammad Basharat (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Sepoy Zafar Khan (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Sepoy Muhammad Riaz (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Sepoy Muhammad Imran (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Sepoy Farhad Khan (Shaheed), Sind; Sepoy Abid Ali (Shaheed), Sind; Sepoy Mazhar Ali (Shaheed), Sind; Sepoy Fiaz Ahmad Khan (Shaheed), Sind; Sepoy Rab Nawaz (Shaheed), Sind; SW Asif Adeel (Shaheed), Sind; Sepoy Mureed Hussain (Shaheed), Sind; Sepoy Saddam Zaheer (Shaheed), Sind; Sepoy Noor Bakhsh (Shaheed), Baloch; Sepoy Muhammad Muneer (Shaheed), Baloch; Sepoy Shafi Muhammad (Shaheed), Baloch; Sepoy Muhammad Fiaz (Shaheed), Baloch; Sepoy Muhammad Ajmal (Shaheed), Baloch; Sepoy Asif Ali (Shaheed), Baloch; Sepoy Altaf (Shaheed), Baloch; Sepoy Hafiz Atif Nauman (Shaheed), Baloch; Sepoy Tariq Mehmood (Shaheed), Azad Kashmir; Sepoy Saad Ud Din Khan (Shaheed), Azad Kashmir; Sepoy Muhammad Nadeem (Shaheed), Defence Services Guard; Sepoy Riasat Ali (Shaheed), Defence Services Guard; Captain Irfan Nazir Malik, Lieutenant Commander Ali Hassan, Navy; Lieutenant Commander Jawwad Aman Toor, Navy; Lieutenant Jahanzaib Ali, Navy; Lieutenant Faisal Riaz, Navy; Lieutenant Ali Khan Khattak, Navy; FCA-I Saddique Ali, Navy; FCPO MAR Muhammad Qazafi, Navy; LCT Shahid Bashir, Navy; PO (MAR) Munir Ahmed, Navy; MAR-I Rashid Nisar, L/MAR Jamil Ahmed, Navy; MAR-I Muhammad Raziq, Navy; CDT-I Ejaz Ahmad, WEM (R)-I Muhammad Ajmal, Navy; WIT-I Pervez Iqbal, CT-I Sher Baz Khan, Navy; STD-II Ghazanfar Sajjad, Navy; Wing Commander Sabih Wali Ur Rehman, PAF; Squadron Leader Shazib Mehmood, PAF; Squadron Leader Muhammad Mansoor Iqbal, PAF; Flight Lieutenant Asim Farooq, PAF; Wing Commander Asher Ihsan, PAF, and Wing Commander Muhammad Kashif, PAF.
> *
> Hilal-i-Imtiaz (Military)*
> 
> Major General Muhammad Ijaz Chaudhry, Artillery; Major General Wasim Sadiq, Baloch; Major General Javaid Iqbal Nasar, Artillery; Major General Naweed Zaman, Punjab; Major General Muhammad Nawaz, Frontier Force; Major General Raza Muhammad, Sind; Major General Khawar Hanif, Punjab; Major General Maqsood Ahmad, Frontier Force; Major General Zubair Mahmood Hayat, Artillery; Major General Furrukh Bashir, Punjab; Major General Syed Wajid Hussain, Armoured Corps; Major General Najeeb Ullah Khan, Engineers; Major General Zafar-Ul-Islam, Army Medical Corps; Rear Admiral Khalid Amin, Navy; Rear Admiral Muhammad Shfaiq, Navy; Air Marsahl Asim Suleiman, PAF, and Air Vice Marshal Syed Najam Ul Asar, PAF.
> 
> *Sitara-i-Imtiaz (Military)*
> 
> Brigadier Muhammad Naeem, EME; Brigadier Mansoor Ahmed, EME; Brigadier Azhar Ghori, EME; Brigadier Zaman Nasrullah Khan Niazi, Frontier Force; Brigadier Javed Akhtar, Corps of Military Intelligence; Brigadier Muhammad Zafar Iqbal Awan, Artillery; Brigadier Syed Shaukat Ali, Armoured Corps; Brigadier Shahid Afzal, Baloch; Brigadier Syed Tahawar Ali Shah, Air Defence; Brigadier Azhar Manzoor, Artillery; Brigadier Ejaz Ahmed, Army Service Corps; Brigadier Naeem Abdul Baqi Malik, Air Defence; Brigadier Amin Ullah Khan, Azad Kashmir Regiment; Brigadier Shahid Manzoor, Engineers; Brigadier Kazim Mustehsan, Armoured Corps; Brigadier Hamid Abdullah, Sind; Brigadier Shahzad Sami Qurrashi, Signals; Brigadier Muhammad Mumtaz, Corps of Military Intelligence; Brigadier Syed Tahir Akbar, Sind; Brigadier Nadeem Aslam Khan, Aviation; Brigadier Sajid Naeem, Baloch; Brigadier Iftikhar Ul Wahab, Signals; Brigadier Syed Agha Hussain Imam Naqvi, Frontier Force; Brigadier Imtiaz Ahmad, Artillery; Brigadier Syed Kausar Hussain Shah, Baloch; Brigadier Nasir Hussain Kazmi, Ordnance; Brigadier Munir Ahsan, Aviation; Brigadier Muhammad Shoaib Murtaza, Azad Kashmir Regiment; Brigadier Adnan Azim, Armoured Corps; Brigadier Imtiaz Hussain Shahzada Khurrum, Army Service Corps; Brigadier Shahid Riaz, Artillery; Brigadier Khalid Shaheen, Corps of Military Intelligence; Brigadier Syed Sohail Bokhari, Armoured Corps; Brigadier Shahid Aziz, Army Medical Corps; Brigadier Najmul Hassan, Army Medical Corps; Colonel Zahid Sohail, Signals; Colonel Shafqat Nazir, Engineers; Colonel Tahir Nadeem Khan, Artillery; Colonel Muhammad Arshad Javaid Kasana, Frontier Force; Colonel Zawar Hussain, Punjab; Colonel Malik Shahid Mahmood, Air Defence; Colonel Khalid Shahbaz, Armoured Corps; Colonel Syed Tabassim Raza Kazmi, EME; Colonel Nasir Hussain Bhatti, Ordnance; Colonel Muhammad Naeem, Army Service Corps; Colonel Ikhlaq Hussain, Punjab; Colonel Waheed Akhtar, Azad Kashmir Regiment; Colonel Tariq Mahmood Malik, Corps of Military Intelligence; Colonel Bashir Ahmad Malik, Army Medical Corps; Colonel Pervaiz Ahmed Aftab, Army Medical Corps; Commodore Khalid Masood, Navy; Commodore Sajid Wazir Khan, Navy; Commodore Ayaz Nabi Dar, Navy; Commodore Ch. Aftab Ahmed, Navy; Commodore Raja Qamar Nawaz, Navy; Commodore Muhammad Isa Khan, Lieutenant Commodore Azhar Majeed Khan, Navy; Air Commodore Junaid Ahmed Siddiqui, PAF; Air Commodore Asad Abdur Rehman Khan Lodhi, PAF; Air Commodore Nadeem Shujaat Khan, PAF; Air Commodore Arshad Zia Gondal, PAF; Group Captain Irfan Ul Haq, PAF; Group Captain Waqar Munir, PAF; Group Captain Syed Zia Ul Haq, PAF; Group Captain Omer Sani, PAF; Group Captain Jawad Ahmad Toor, PAF; Group Captain Fawad Yunus Hussain, PAF; Group Captain Qaiser Ishaque, PAF, and Group Captain Sohail Naeem, PAF.
> 
> *Tamgha-i-Imtiaz (Military)*
> 
> Lieutenant Colonel Ayub Akram Tareen, Armoured Corps; Lieutenant Colonel Shahid Hussain, General List; Lieutenant Colonel Nasir Kamal, Engineers; Lieutenant Colonel Syed Asgher Ali Shah, EME; Lieutenant Colonel Nayyar Sajjad, Armoured Corps; Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Ali, Army Education Corps; Lieutenant Colonel Abdul Rauf, Air Defence; Lieutenant Colonel Waqar Hussain Jafri, Punjab; Lieutenant Colonel Maqbool Ijaz, Baloch; Lieutenant Colonel Tanveer Iqbal, Frontier Force; Lieutenant Colonel Abdul Wahid, Artillery; Lieutenant Colonel Mazhar Masood, Sind; Lieutenant Colonel Syed Shafiq Ahmad Shah, Artillery; Lieutenant Colonel Salman Ahmad, EME; Lieutenant Colonel Amjad Iqbal, Azad Kashmir Regiment; Lieutenant Colonel Wasim Ul Haq Malik, Baloch; Lieutenant Colonel Syed Tahir Hussain Shah, Signals; Lieutenant Colonel Azfar Bilal Qureshi, Artillery; Lieutenant Colonel Amer Siddique, Artillery; Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Khalid, Punjab; Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Saqib Ashfaq, Ordnance; Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Saleem, Artillery; Lieutenant Colonel Kaiser Aurang Zeb, Armoured Corps; Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Anjum, Frontier Force; Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Tayyab Farooq, Army Service Corps; Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Attique Butt, Frontier Force; Lieutenant Colonel Shafi Akeel Mufti, Artillery; Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Rafiq, Signals; Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Ali Khan, Azad Kashmir Regiment; Lieutenant Colonel Khalid Masood Raja, Artillery; Lieutenant Colonel Shafqat Taimur Satti, Punjab; Lieutenant Colonel Khalid Mustafa, Army Service Corps; Lieutenant Colonel Arslan Farooq Ghias, Corps of Military Intelligence; Lieutenant Colonel Zafar Iqbal, Punjab; Lieutenant Colonel Ishtiaq Aziz Kayani, Aviation; Lieutenant Colonel Fawad Akram, Frontier Force; Lieutenant Colonel Syed Abid Hussain, Signals; Lieutenant Colonel Shahzad Afzal, Air Defence; Lieutenant Colonel Qaiser Rehman, Corps of Military Intelligence; Lieutenant Colonel Zahid Mahmood, Corps of Military Intelligence; Lieutenant Colonel Syed Haseeb Ashar, Baloch; Lieutenant Colonel Syed Haider Hussain, Baloch; Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Amanullah Khan Raja, Aviation; Lieutenant Colonel Waqar Zaheer, Engineers; Lieutenant Colonel Iftikhar Hussain, Engineers; Lieutenant Colonel Syed Toqir Abbas Zaidi, Sind; Lieutenant Colonel Syed Taqi Ahmad, Electrical Mechanical Engineering; Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Saleem, Army Medical Corps; Lieutenant Colonel Abdus Sattar Aleem, Army Medical Corps; Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Moiz Ud Din Uppal, Army Medical Corps; Lieutenant Colonel Syed Arsalan Haider Bukhari, Army Medical Corps; Lieutenant Colonel Saadat Ali Janjua, Army Medical Corps; Lieutenant Colonel Farrukh Saeed, Army Medical Corps; Lieutenant Colonel Azhar Iqbal, Army Medical Corps; Lieutenant Colonel Khadim Hussain, Army Medical Corps; Lieutenant Colonel Mrs Nusrat Parveen, AFNS; Major Himat Nabi Khan, Baloch; Major Mukhtar Ahmad Bhatti, Engineers; Major Jawad Qadir Qureshi, Signals; Major Malik Asad Zahoor, Ordnance; Major Badar Rizwan, Air Defence; Major Muhammad Tahir, Sind; Major Iftikhar Hussain, Armoured Corps, Major Muhammad Ali, Frontier Force; Major Sana Ullah Siddiq Khan Tanoly, Punjab; Major Muhammad Ahmed Khan, Aviation, Major Wasim Afzal, Armoured Corps; Major Muhammad Umair Faisal, Artillery; Major Pervez Ashraf, Baloch; Major Muhammad Sajid Tanveer, Azad Kashmir; Major Iftikhar Manzoor, Frontier Force; Major Hassan Raza, Artillery; Major Tanvir Aslam, Punjab; Major Muhammad Bashir Khan, Corps of Military Intelligence; Major Nadeem Iqbal, Army Service Corps; Major Mezhar Mahmood, Frontier Force; Major Amjad Mahmood, EME; Major Muhammad Imran Ashraf, Army Medical Corps; Major Muhammad Khalid Rafi, Army Medical Corps; Major Mrs Naheed Sarwar, Army Medical Corps; Commander Sameer Hafeez Abbasi, Navy; Commander Muhammad Shafique, Navy; Commander Muhammad Shafiq Khan, Navy; Commander Zahid Iqbal, Navy; Commander Muhammad Jahan Zeb Ahsan, Navy; Commander Kashif Munir, Navy; Commander Asim Zaman Malik, Navy; Commander Kahlid Suhail, Navy; Lieutenant Commander Syed Muhammad Khurram Gillani, Navy; Lieutenant Commander Muhammad Javaid Iqbal, Navy; Wing Commander Haider Ali Shah, PAF; Wing Commander Muhammad Imran Pervez, PAF; Wing Commander Zaffar Aslam, PAF; Wig Commander Raja Viqar Ali, PAF; Wing Commander Kahlid Mehmood, PAF; Wing Commander Hassan Riaz, PAF; Wing Commander Muhammad Adnan Siddiqui, PAF; Wing Commander Muhammad Shuaib, PAF; Wing Commander Syed Sabahat Hassan Shah, PAF; Wing Commander Syed Mohsin Ali and Wing Commander Shakil Ghazanfar, PAF.
> 
> *Imtiazi Sanad*
> 
> Brigadier Pervez Iqbal Malik, Punjab; Brigadier Farooq Azam, Sind; Colonel Tausif Akhtar, Punjab; Lieutenant Colonel Sheraz Ali Khan, Artillery; Lieutenant Colonel Rafi Ullah, Corps of Military Intelligence; Major Abrar Hussain, Punjab; Major Muhammad Wasi Ud Din, Artillery; Major Afzaal Mahmood, Artillery; Major Ahmad Anwar Baig, Aviation; Major Asif Hayat, Aviation; Captain Ali Uzair, Punjab; Lieutenant Muhammad Iqbal, Punjab; Lieutenant Muhammad Waqas Haider, Artillery; Lieutenant Sharoon Paul, Artillery; Lieutenant Maddasar Raza, Punjab; Subedar Imtiaz Hussain, Artillery; Subedar Ghulam Haider, Punjab; Subedar Muhammad Ashraf, Sind; Subedar Fazal Ahad Khan, Frontier Corps; Naib Subedar Ijaz Hussain, Frontier Corps; Havildar Tanveer Ahmed, Punjab; Havildar Amjad Javed, Baloch; Havildar Maroof Ahmed, Sind; Havildar Khan Zaman, Azad Kashmir; Havildar Asrar Ahmed, Azad Kashmir; Lance Havildar Nawaz Ahmed, Azad Kashmir; Naik Muhammad Sabir, Frontier Force; Naik Muhammad Ismaeel, Frontier Force; Lance Naik Zar Wali Yousafzai, Army Medical Corps; Lance Naik Amir Daraz Khan, Frontier Force; Lance Naik Abdullah, Signals; Sepoy Nasrullah, Sind; Sepoy Roman Gul Afridi, Frontier Corps; Sepoy Faisal Saeed, Baloch; Sepoy Fasial Bashir, Baloch; Sepoy Muhammad Qasim, Baloch; Sepoy Jahangir, Punjab; Sepoy Sahar Gul, Army Service Corps; Sepoy Muhammad Daud, Frontier Force; Sepoy Mansoor Ahmed, Sind; Sepoy Ubedullah, Sind; Sigalman Ali Haider, Signals; Sepoy Shah Nawaz, Baloch; Sepoy Abdullah, Baloch; Sepoy Muhammad Saeed Zia, Baloch, and Sepoy Muhammad Waseem Khan, Azad Kashmir.
> 
> *COAS Commendation Card*
> 
> Brigadier Syed Muhammad Sibtain Jaffery, Punjab; Brigadier Gulzar Ahmad, Army Medical Corps; Lieutenant Colonel Faisal Mubarak Shabbir, Engineers; Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Saleem, Artillery; Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Munir Khan, Sind; Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Tufail, Azad Kashmir; Lieutenant Colonel Sajjad Bashir, Corps of Military Intelligence; Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Afzal Ahsan, Signals; Lieutenant Colonel Umar Khalid, Signals; Lieutenant Colonel Naeem Alam Khan, Baloch; Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Tahir Iqbal Malik, ICTO; Lieutenant Colonel Naeem Nasr, Azad Kashmir Regiment; Lieutenant Colonel Farhan Saqib, Punjab; Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Ossman, Sind; Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Badr Malik, Engineers; Lieutenant Colonel Ajmal Ijaz Tarar, ICTO; Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Shahab Aslam, Sind; Lieutenant Colonel Nasir Latif, Frontier Force; Major Khawaja Sameer Ahmed, Punjab; Major Tanveer Hussain Awan, Air Defence; Major Syed Kamran Hashmi, Punjab; Major Kamran Khalil, Northern Light Infantry; Major Aftab Hussain, Frontier Force; Major Waheed Muzaffar, Azad Kashmir; Major Muzzamil Noor, ICTO; Major Ghazi Kamal Kiani, Punjab; Major Inam Ul Haq Emanuel, Azad Kashmir; Major Abdul Khaliq, Artillery; Major Akhtar Hussain, Artillery; Major Muhammad Arshad, EME; Major Muhammad Wasim Akhtar Mirza, Sind; Major Muhammad Bilal Abbas, Azad Kashmir; Major Muhammad Sharif, Sind; Major Nauman Asad Sheikh, Punjab; Major Rab Nawaz, Armoured Corps; Major Mazhar Iqbal, Sind; Major Fawad Anwar Khan, Sind; Major Omair Javed Butt, Corps of Military Intelligence; Major Umar Mushtaq, Aviation; Major Shahid Mehmood Akhtar, Engineers; Major Aamir Shahzad, Baloch; Major Ihsan Ullah Khan, Army Service Corps; Major Muhammad Rizwan Yousaf, Signals; Major Muhammad Usman, Air Defence; Major Ammar Karim, Baloch; Major Muhammad Usman, Sind; Major Muhammad Shahid, Sind; Major Muhammad Mushtaq Hussain, Signals; Major Muhammad Naveed Iqbal, EME; Major Ch Sajjad Ahmed, ICTO; Major Asim Waqas, ICTO; Major Qamar Zia, Army Medical Corps; Captain Saqib Ahmed, Engineers; Captain Hameed Ahmed, Sind; Captain Muhammad Saqib Khan, Baloch; Captain Junaid Ali, Azad Kashmir; Captain Muhammad Naveed Abbas, Punjab; Captain Peter Sean Christie, Artillery; Captain Taimur Rahat, Armoured Corps; Captain Jauhar Ayub, Aviation; Captain Muhammad Khalid, Frontier Force; Captain Muhammad Jehanzeb Khan, Punjab; Captain Muhammad Ali Hashmi, Azad Kashmir; Captain Qasim Abbas Malik, Armoured Corps; Captain Shah Faisal Piri, Armoured Corps; Captain Khalid Muhammad, Sind; Captain Shafqat Hussian, Artillery; Captain Atif Mahmood, Artillery; Captain Usman Ahmed, Armoured Corps; Captain Simon Shafique, Azad Kashmir; Captain Muhammad Zeeshan Nizami, Air Defence; Captain Jehandad Khan, ICTO; Captain Ali Hassan, Artillery; Captain Haroon Rashid Khan, Baloch; Captain Aqif Iqbal, Frontier Force; Captain Mudassar Iqbal, Azad Kashmir; Captain Israr Hussain, Artillery; Captain Muhammad Badar Munir, Engineers; Captain Waqas Amjad, Punjab; Captain Faisal Abbass, Artillery; Captain Saadia Khan, ICTO; Captain Raja Mudassar Munaf, Engineers; Captain Miss Sobia Jabeen, Armed Forces Nursing Staff; Lieutenant Muhammad Qasim, Artillery, Lieutenant Kashif Aslam, Punjab; Lieutenant Jahandad Khan, Air Defence; Lieutenant Adnan Khan, Ordnance; Lieutenant Raja Muhammad Atif, Artillery; Lieutenant Zuhaib Muhsin, Punjab; Lieutenant Ali, Baloch; Lieutenant Malik Muhammad Bilal Arshad, Armoured Corps; Lieutenant Saud Ayaz Wali, Punjab; 2/Lieutenant Zohaib Maroof, Punjab; Subedar Rasam Khan, Frontier Corps; Subedar Iftakhar Khalid, Punjab; Subedar Mehboob Alam, Punjab; Naib Subedar Muhammad Aslam, Punjab; Havildar Muhammad Hassan, Punjab; Havildar Umar Daraz, EME; Naik Zafar Ahmed, Azad Kashmir; Naik Shoukat Khan, Defence Services Guard; Lance Naik Ghulam Ali, Engineers; Lance Naik Khalid Iqbal, Baloch; Sepoy Muhammad Rafique, Defence Services Guard; A/XES Mussarat Hussain, Military Engineering Services; Lieutenant Colonel Suhail Sadiq, Tamgha-i-Jurrat, Aviation; Major Kafeel Ahmed Ch, Aviation; Captain Shayan Manzoor Abbasi, Aviation; Colonel Arshad Amin, Aviation; Lieutenant Colonel Raja Khalid Majeed, Aviation; Major Naveed Zafar, Aviation; Colonel Mehmud Ul Islam, Aviation; Lieutenant Colonel Shahid Latif Chaudhry, Aviation; Lieutenant Colonel Zahid Haleem Qureshi, Aviation; Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Alam Hashmi, Aviation; Lieutenant Colonel Khezar Hayat, Aviation; Major Aamer Pir Zada, Aviation, Major Bilal Sarwar Kawish, Aviation; Major Arsalan Attique, Aviation; Lieutenant Colonel Naeem Masood Khan, Aviation; Lieutenant Colonel Jahanzeb Ahmed Satti, Aviation; Major Kafeel Ahmed Ch, Aviation; Major Najam-Us-Saqib Minhas, Aviation; Major Khawer Rasheed, Aviation; Major Irfan Aslam, Aviation; Major Zahid Qayyum, Aviation; Major Khalid Rashid Maooz, Aviation; Major Shahzad Alam Awan, Aviation; Major Maraj Ali, Aviation, and Major Bilal Ahmed, Aviation.
> 
> *Chief of General Staff Green Endorsement for 1000 Safe Flying Hours*
> 
> Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Nasheed Iqbal, Aviation; Major Shahzad Faisal Masood, Aviation; Major Naveed Zaffar Abbasi, Aviation; Major Ali Irtaza, Aviation; Major Kashif Fayyaz Bhatti, Aviation; Major Tallat Mahmood, Aviation; Major Muhammad Haroon Zeb, Aviation; Major Omer Arshad, Aviation; Major Imran Ahmed Fareed, Aviation; Major Badar Ul Duja Ahmed, Aviation; Major Shair Abbas, Aviation; Major Ahmed Junaid, Aviation; Major Mian Waqar Ahmed, Aviation; Major Amir Azam, Aviation; Major Omer Jamal Kayani, Aviation; Major Mehmood Faisal Malik, Aviation, and Major Babar Younus, Aviation.



no HJ
no SJ
no TJ

sad reflection on the 'sacrifices' made by the officers and jawans.


----------



## Xeric

fatman17 said:


> no HJ
> no SJ
> no TJ
> 
> sad reflection on the 'sacrifices' made by the officers and jawans.


 
Sir i think we discussed this. We are fighting an insurgency/miscreants.


----------



## monitor

Locally-produced gun delivered to HIT for tanks
By Kalbe Ali

ISLAMABAD, April 17: The first locally-produced tank gun is ready for delivery to the Heavy Industries Taxila (HIT) for Al-Khalid and Al-Zarar tanks.

So far the HIT used to get 125 millimetre `blanks` from France for the two main battle tanks (MBTs) of the Pakistan Army. Blanks are the final shape of the gun barrel prior to its finishing and its fitting into the tank is done at the HIT.

The first blank has been jointly produced at the Heavy Mechanical Complex (HMC) in Taxila by experts of the HIT, the Peoples Steel Mills Limited (PSML) of Karachi and other defence-related organisations, in coordination with the army &#8212; the end-user.

An HIT official told Dawn that the army had given a go-ahead for the production of 50 125mm barrels for the two MBTs at the HMC after a joint team assured it of meeting strict standards.

According to sources, the army and the HIT wanted the barrels to fire at least eight rounds a minute, and for the automatic ammunition handling system, with 24-round ready-to-fire magazine of Al-Khalid tank.

The official said that the manufacturing of the first 125mm tank gun was an achievement of the Strategic Plans Division (SPD) set up in 2000 to improve the control of nuclear operations and monitor and develop coordination among various defence production and research organisations in the country.

The specialised weapons grade steel was manufactured at the PSML and the block of metal was retreated at the HMC which has such facilities under the heavy forge and foundry section. The block of specialised metal is pressed to become a five-metre-long square bar that is forged into a smooth bore 125mm barrel.

The HMC also has specialised facilities of large vertical furnace where the blanks are given heat treatments several times. Since it was the first job for the HMC, experts from other defence organisations monitored the process which took almost two to three months to complete.

The HIT has finalised a deal Rs200 million for 50 barrels which is slightly less than the cost of each barrel procured from France.

The official said that after the completion of 50 tank barrels, the HMC would consider producing artillery guns for the Pakistan Army.

Al-Khalid is a product of a joint venture between Pakistan and China. It has been in use of the army since 2001. Al-Zarar is an upgradation of T-59 tanks. The new barrels are likely to be part of the project for upgraded variants of Al-Khalid II and III now under way at the HIT.


----------



## monitor

Image: Colonel General Alexander Postnikov, C-in-C Russian Ground Forces called on General Khalid Shameem Wynne, Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee at Joint Staff Headquarters Chaklala on Monday. 

Rawalpindi - Monday, May 23, 2011: Colonel General Alexander Postnikov, C-in-C Russian Ground Forces called on General Khalid Shameem Wynne, Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee (CJCSC) at Joint Staff Headquarters Chaklala. He remained with CJCSC for some time and discussed matters of professional interest, and evolving geo strategic situation of the region. Colonel General Alexander Postnikov, C-in-C Russian Ground Forces also appreciated the role of Pakistan Armed Forces in fighting the menace of terrorism in the country. 

ISPR


----------



## alimobin memon

i heard paf was offered mig35 by russia??


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

expect some good news soon regarding Pak Army's induction of Turkish 40 mm AGL (auto grenade launcher) -an area target weapon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## airbus101

No PR131/2011-ISPR	Dated: June 6, 2011
Rawalpindi - June 6, 2011: 
General Khalid Shameem Wynne, Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee (CJCSC) along with senior leadership of Pakistan Armed Forces visited National Defence University (NDU), Islamabad and attended presentations on Exercise Maarka-e-Haq which is high mark of the professional pursuits at the NDU combining all levels of policy planning and strategy formulations for a conflict situation. Basing on the national security and defence policies formulated by the participant&#8217;s Course presented their strategies and plans, which will be war gamed with special focus on Pakistan Army&#8217;s New War Fighting Concept.

General Khalid Shameem Wynne appreciated the quality of strategic and operational concepts presented by the members of the course. He also complimented the NDU faculty for providing realistic framework for the Exercise ensuring good civil military interface for future leadership. Chairman JCSC while addressing the participants emphasised the need to focus on all forms of threat to the national security today. Present environment demands meticulous analysis of the threats being faced and development of a consolidated strategy to ensure national security.

Earlier on arrival at the NDU, General Khalid Shameem Wynne was received by Lieutenant General Agha Muhammad Umer Farooq, President NDU.


----------



## fatman17

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> expect some good news soon regarding Pak Army's induction of Turkish 40 mm AGL (auto grenade launcher) -an area target weapon



any specs/pics?


----------



## TaimiKhan

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> expect some good news soon regarding Pak Army's induction of Turkish 40 mm AGL (auto grenade launcher) -an area target weapon


 
Long due. We need to have AGLs as well as the lighter MGLs for ground troops. 


They are very good weapons for conventional as well as counter insurgency warfare. 

Plus, we should start getting under barrel grenade launchers also, if not every one, atleast 4-5 guys in the squad should be equipped with it.

---------- Post added at 10:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:08 AM ----------




Abu Zolfiqar said:


> expect some good news soon regarding Pak Army's induction of Turkish 40 mm AGL (auto grenade launcher) -an area target weapon


 
Long due. We need to have AGLs as well as the lighter MGLs for ground troops. 


They are very good weapons for conventional as well as counter insurgency warfare. 

Plus, we should start getting under barrel grenade launchers also, if not every one, atleast 4-5 guys in the squad should be equipped with it.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

same system is deployed in Turkiye's southeast along the restive border with Iraq


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

TaimiKhan said:


> Long due. We need to have AGLs as well as the lighter MGLs for ground troops.
> 
> 
> They are very good weapons for conventional as well as counter insurgency warfare.
> 
> Plus, we should start getting under barrel grenade launchers also, if not every one, atleast 4-5 guys in the squad should be equipped with it.


 
i do agree.....

with regard to this particular weapon -- as far as its mobility is concerned, it is very much mobile. Carried by 2 soldiers.


----------



## Xeric

i dont know why, but i am obsessed with flame throwers  Outdated, WW2 weapons, but they can come handy in house clearance.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

ohhh very easy sir....all you need is a backpack 300psi air compressor with a tank containing pressurized rustoleum or even kerosene......and a spark 

i think you cud do a lot of cleaning from 20-25 meters away


----------



## muse

Xeric said:


> i dont know why, but i am obsessed with flame throwers  Outdated, WW2 weapons, but they can come handy in house clearance.


 
M19 --- none of this getting close enough to smell them --


----------



## Xeric

Musey ji, tussi vi..


----------



## Windjammer

Pakistan Army Medical Camp established to provide necessary medical treatment to the flood affected people at Jhuddo, District Mir Pur Khas. (17-08-2011)







Army Mobile Dispensary Distributing Medicines at flood affected area of District Mir Pur Khas. (17-08-2011)











Pakistan Army troops busy in rescue and relief activities at District Mir Pur Khas. (17-08-2011)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

Rawalpindi - September 13, 2011: 
Relief and Rescue operations continue by Pakistan Army troops in flood affected areas of Sindh. 
Army has deployed over 1000 troops, 70 boats, 50 dewatering pumps for relief and rescues operation in flood hit areas of Sindh. Till date over 30,000 flood affectees have been evacuated to safer places in Badin, Tando Muhammad Khan, Mir Pur Khas, Mithi, Umar Kot, Sanghar and Tando Allahyar. 
Army Medical Corps has established medical camps along with Medical Teams at Badin, Tando Muhammad Khan, Mir Pur khas, Mithi and Naushehro Feroze and treated over 25,000 patients.
Two MI-17 Helicopters have been placed at Hyderabad to deal with emergency situation. 





*Jawan of Pakistan Army is helping an elderly lady in Flood affected area of Badin.*






*Pakistan Army soldiers are busy in Rescue operation in Badin*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr Khattak

wow great pictures of pak army. in true means pak army is the best army in the world .


----------



## Windjammer

Rawalpindi - September 15, 2011: 
Relief and Rescue operations continue by Pakistan Army troops in flood affected areas and establishing Army Relief Camps and additional medical camps in flood affected areas of Sindh.
During last 24 hours 2000 persons rescued by boats in Badin, Mithi, Mir Pur Khas, Tando Allahyar, Umar Kot, and Sanghar Districts. Whereas 2500 persons were shifted to safe areas on vehicles. 
200 Tons of ration was also distributed among flood affected and another 30 Tons of ration provided by helicopter to trapped villages in Sanghar district. 
Meanwhile Army Doctors treated 2000 patients in medical camps in all affected districts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

awalpindi - September 16, 2011: 
During the year Pakistan Army athletes have been earning laurels both at home and abroad in their respective filed. Recently Pakistan Army won the coveted Quaid-e-Azam Trophy for the 17th consecutive time with a medal streak of 110 Gold, 74 Silver and 35 Bronze medals. Award Ceremony in this connection was held here at Army Sports Gymnasium. Lieutenant General Muzammil Hussain, Inspector General Training & Evaluation awarded cash prizes to all the sportsmen/women of Army who had won medals in 31st National Games, gave outstanding performance at international level. 
In addition to National Games Medal Winners, Havildar Muhammad Imran and Havildar Muhammad Rizwan in Hockey; Havildar Zafar Iqbal, Havildar Basharat Ali, Havildar Liaquat Ali in Athletics; Havildar Ahmed Ali, Lance Naik Faisal Karim in Boxing; Sepoy Azhar in Wrestling; Miss Kiran Khan in Swimming; Miss Sara Nasir in Karate and Miss Najia Khan in Taekwondo were awarded special appreciation and awards for their medals at International Level competitions.






Group photographs of Lieutenant General Muzammil Hussain, Inspector General Training & Evaluation with sportsmen/women of Army who had won medals in 31st National Games. (16-09-2011)  Photo ISPR

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

Rawalpindi - October 3, 2011: 
Pakistan Army troops are working day and night for relief and rescue operation in various flood hit areas of Sindh. As many as 2200 Army Jawans,2 MI 17 Helicopters,105 Motorized Boats, heavy vehicles and machinery, are employed in relief and rescue operation. 
So far 66,000 persons have been rescued and 12,839 Tons of ration has been distributed among the affectees. Pakistan Army doctors have treated more than 90,000 patients in medical camps established at Sanghar, Mir Pur Khas, Omer Kot, Mithi, Khairpur and Badin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Windjammer said:


> Rawalpindi - October 3, 2011:
> Pakistan Army troops are working day and night for relief and rescue operation in various flood hit areas of Sindh. As many as 2200 Army Jawans,2 MI 17 Helicopters,105 Motorized Boats, heavy vehicles and machinery, are employed in relief and rescue operation.
> So far 66,000 persons have been rescued and 12,839 Tons of ration has been distributed among the affectees. Pakistan Army doctors have treated more than 90,000 patients in medical camps established at Sanghar, Mir Pur Khas, Omer Kot, *Mithi*, Khairpur and Badin



this place mithi received over 1,000mm of rain during august and sept!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

fatman17 said:


> this place mithi received over 1,000mm of rain during august and sept!!!



The weather is indeed going crazy, last week in Scotland, we had the hottest September for 26 years, and this week they are forecasting Snow.


----------



## fd24

Windjammer said:


> The weather is indeed going crazy, last week in Scotland, we had the hottest September for 26 years, and this week they are forecasting Snow.



Global warming mate. Snow on saturday. Be sure to put your kilt away as things may start freezing down their....

---------- Post added at 12:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:39 PM ----------




Windjammer said:


> Rawalpindi - September 13, 2011:
> Relief and Rescue operations continue by Pakistan Army troops in flood affected areas of Sindh.
> Army has deployed over 1000 troops, 70 boats, 50 dewatering pumps for relief and rescues operation in flood hit areas of Sindh. Till date over 30,000 flood affectees have been evacuated to safer places in Badin, Tando Muhammad Khan, Mir Pur Khas, Mithi, Umar Kot, Sanghar and Tando Allahyar.
> Army Medical Corps has established medical camps along with Medical Teams at Badin, Tando Muhammad Khan, Mir Pur khas, Mithi and Naushehro Feroze and treated over 25,000 patients.
> Two MI-17 Helicopters have been placed at Hyderabad to deal with emergency situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jawan of Pakistan Army is helping an elderly lady in Flood affected area of Badin.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pakistan Army soldiers are busy in Rescue operation in Badin*


Thanks for keeping us informed mate. Its appreciated. Our prays go out to all that are struggling. Great to see the army doing a cracking job

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

superkaif said:


> Global warming mate. Snow on saturday. Be sure to put your kilt away as things may start freezing down their....



Tell you bud, I am not looking forward to it, last year, we were snowed in for over a month, although I could leg it to work but that damn brass monkey did come calling.


----------



## Windjammer

Rawalpindi - October 15, 2011: 
Convocation ceremony of 124th PMA Long Course

Convocation ceremony of 124th PMA Long Course was held at Pakistan Military Academy (PMA) Kakul, today. Lieutenant General Shafqaat Ahmed Corps Commander Multan Corps was the chief guest on the occasion.
Lieutenant General Shafqaat Ahmed congratulated the cadets of 124th PMA long courses on achieving this important landmark in their life and appreciated the hard work put in by the faculty staff of the Academy in preparing and training future leaders of the Pakistan Armed Forces. He said that Education refines your character and moulds your moral fiber by providing a beacon to discern right from wrong, discriminate between vague and clear, and make the right decision, especially in crisis. It is for this reason that Army lays great emphasis upon its officers to master a greater level of intellectual achievement. It is your academic excellence, better professional knowledge and above all the strength of character, which will be the worthiest in your arsenal and will help you win trust as a leader. I am sure the intellectual upbringing you got here is a foundation on which you can build a successful military career. 
Later, Lieutenant General Shafqaat Ahmed gave away degrees and medals to the graduating cadets. In Academic subjects, Company Senior Under Officer Raffay Tassawar received Science Medal and Tactics Medal , Company Senior Under Officer Irfan Ahmed Khan received Humanities Medal while Academic Gold Medal (Allied Cadets) was awarded to Allied Under Officer Latif Ahmed Dosari, whereas in Military subjects, COAS and Physical Efficiency Medals were awarded to Academy Senior Under Officer Usman Ali Tipu and Shooting Medal was received by Battalion Senior Under Officer Nauman Ilyas. 
In Ladies Integrated Course-9, Lady Cadet Tamsila Shaheen attained Physical Efficiency Medal and Sergeant Sana Anwar Qazi was given Shooting Medal. 
Ubaida Company was given Professional Efficiency Trophy for getting first position in training and the company also received Commandants Trophy.
The ceremony was attended by a large number of serving and retired Armed Forces Officers, parents and relatives of the cadets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soul hacker

Lieutenant General Ren Haiquan, Vice President National Defence University of China called on Lieutenant General Muhammad Asif Director General Joint Staff at Joint Staff Headquarters today. (19-10-2011)- Photo ISPR


----------



## Windjammer

*Lieutenant General Muzammil Hussain, Inspector General Training & Evolution being installed as Colonel Commandant of Northern Light Infantry (NLI) Regiment in Bunji, Gilgit on 16 -11-2011  Photo ISPR*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BoB's

Pakistan stops NATO supplies after raid kills 28

NATO helicopters attacked a military checkpoint in northwest Pakistan on Saturday, killing up to 28 troops and prompting Pakistan to shut the vital supply route for NATO troops fighting in Afghanistan, Pakistani officials said.



> The attack comes as relations between the United States and Pakistan, its ally in the war on militancy, are already badly strained following the killing of al Qaeda leader Osama bin Laden by U.S. special forces in a secret raid on the Pakistani garrison town of Abbottabad in May.
> 
> Pakistan called that raid a flagrant violation of its sovereignty.
> 
> The Foreign Office condemned Saturday's attack.
> 
> "Prime Minister Yusuf Raza Gilani has condemned in the strongest terms the NATO/ISAF attack on the Pakistani post," ministry spokeswoman Tehmina Janjua said in a statement. "On his direction, the matter is being taken (up) by the foreign ministry in the strongest terms with NATO and the U.S."
> 
> Two military officials said that up to 28 troops had been killed and 11 wounded in the attack on the Salala checkpoint, about 2.5 km (1.5 miles) from the Afghan border.
> 
> The attack took place around 2 a.m. (2100 GMT) in the Baizai area of Mohmand, where Pakistani troops are fighting Taliban militants.
> 
> A senior Pakistani military officer said efforts were under way to bring the bodies of the slain soldiers to Ghalanai, the headquarters of Mohmand tribal region.
> 
> "The latest attack by NATO forces on our post will have serious repercussions as they without any reasons attacked on our post and killed soldiers asleep," he said, requesting anonymity because he was not authorized to talk to the media.
> 
> About 40 Pakistani army troops were stationed at the outpost, military sources said. Two officers were reported among the dead.
> 
> NATO supply trucks and fuel tankers bound for Afghanistan were stopped at Jamrud town in the Khyber tribal region near the city of Peshawar hours after the raid, officials said.
> 
> "We have halted the supplies and some 40 tankers and trucks have been returned from the check post in Jamrud," Mutahir Zeb, a senior government official, told Reuters.
> 
> Another official said the supplies had been stopped for security reasons.
> 
> "There is possibility of attacks on NATO supplies passing through the volatile Khyber tribal region, therefore we sent them back toward Peshawar to remain safe," he said.
> 
> Pakistan is a vital land route for 49 percent of NATO's supplies to its troops in Afghanistan, a NATO spokesman said.
> 
> A spokesman for the NATO-led International Security Assistance Force in Kabul said the coalition there was aware of "an incident" and was gathering more information.
> 
> Reflecting the confusion of war in an ill-defined border area, an Afghan border police official, Edrees Momand, said joint Afghan-NATO troops near the outpost Saturday morning had detained several militants.
> 
> "I am not aware of the casualties on the other side of the border but those we have detained aren't Afghan Taliban," he said, implying they were Pakistani Taliban operating in Afghanistan.
> 
> The Afghanistan-Pakistan border is often poorly marked, and differs between maps by up to five miles in some places.
> 
> The incident occurred a day after U.S. General John Allen met Pakistani Army Chief of Army Staff General Ashfaq Pervez Kayani to discuss border control and enhanced cooperation.
> 
> This raid is the largest and most serious incident of its kind. A similar incident on Sept 30, 2009, which killed two Pakistani troops, led to the closure of one of NATO's supply routes through Pakistan for 10 days.
> 
> NATO apologized for that incident, which it said happened when NATO gunships mistook warning shots by the Pakistani forces for a militant attack.
> 
> The attack is expected to further worsen U.S.-Pakistan relations, already at one of their lowest points in history, following a tumultuous year that saw the bin Laden raid, the jailing of a CIA contractor, and U.S. accusations that Pakistan backed a militant attack on the U.S. Embassy in Kabul.
> 
> An increase in U.S. drone strikes on militants in the last few years has also irritated Islamabad, which says the campaign kills more Pakistani civilians in the border area than activists. Washington disputes that, but declines to discuss the drone campaign in detail.
> 
> "This is an attack on Pakistan's territorial sovereignty," said Masood Kasur, the governor of Pakistan's northwestern Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa province.
> 
> "Such cross-border attacks cannot be tolerated any more. The government will take up this matter at the highest level and it will be investigated."



Pakistan stops NATO supplies after raid kills 28 | Reuters


----------



## fatman17

*Lt Gen Rabbani takes command of 11 Corps * 

Bureau report


Sunday, December 04, 2011 


PESHAWAR: Lt Gen Khalid Rabbani Saturday took over command of 11 Corps Peshawar replacing Lt Gen Asif Yasin Malik, who retired today (Saturday).

The change of command ceremony was held at the 11 Corps Headquarters in Peshawar.

The most recent posting of Rabbani was as head of Command and Staff College, Quetta. He has a vast experience of command in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

He has served as brigade commander and general officer commanding of Wana division in South Waziristan during the military operation Rah-e-Nijat launched against the Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan militants on October 19, 2009.

His predecessor, Lt Gen Asif Yasin Malik took over as Corps Commander Peshawar on April 10, 2010. He directly supervised military offensives launched in tribal agencies. He paid farewell visits to various army garrisons and met troops deployed in the conflict zones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

I salute Lt. Gen. Malik sahib; a formidable character. 

He oversaw and commanded a very critical position; one that requires much tenacity.......he is highly regarded and respected both by military and civilian leadership --- by anybody who has been graced by his presence.

we spoke once informally in Peshawar, circa 2010......i was always impressed by the fact that he has the memory of an elephant; never forgets names or faces

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

*Trainee Officers of Information Service Academy group photographed with DG ISPR during their visit at ISPR on Tuesday.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

JOIN PAKISTAN ARMY AS CAPTAIN/MAJOR (GDMO/Specialist) THROUGH SHORT SERVICE REGULAR COMMISSION (SSRC) https://www.joinpakarmy.gov.pk/


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:

6


----------



## razgriz19

A MUST WATCH!!!
THEY ARE PA SOLDIERS NOT SSG!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

http://image.club.china.com/twhb/272425989/2012/1/9/1326088475446_464.jpg




http://image.club.china.com/twhb/272425989/2012/1/9/1326088475446_466.jpg
http://image.club.china.com/twhb/272425989/2012/1/9/1326088475447_467.jpg
http://image.club.china.com/twhb/272425989/2012/1/9/1326088475448_469.jpg
http://image.club.china.com/twhb/272425989/2012/1/9/1326088475449_471.jpg


----------



## shuban

That thread was started in 2005.


----------



## MJaa

Fox News has claimed that Pakistani government has agreed to allow US trainers back in the country and US military trainers are likely to return into Pakistan as early as April or May. 


*Read more: Pakistani Government May Allow US Military Trainers To Return: Fox News ~ Pakistan Military Review*


----------



## fatman17

MJaa said:


> Fox News has claimed that Pakistani government has agreed to allow US trainers back in the country and US military trainers are likely to return into Pakistan &#8220;as early as April or May.&#8221;
> 
> 
> *Read more: Pakistani Government May Allow US Military Trainers To Return: Fox News ~ Pakistan Military Review*



its all coming back to 'normal' - no other choice! or is there!?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## niaz

fatman17 said:


> its all coming back to 'normal' - no other choice! or is there!?



It all eventually boils down to economy. Pakistan GDP is about $175-billion. Indian GDP is on the other hand is $1.73-trillion that is about 10 times that of Pakistan. Pakistan FE reserves stand at about $17-billion versus India&#8217;s at $320-billion. Indian economy is forecast to grow at about 8 to 9% whereas Pakistan&#8217;s at about 3.5%.

Pakistan cannot live without US & West Europe aid whereas US and European goods need India&#8217;s vast market. Therefore no matter how much we hate the US, we need US good will to survive. Of course if one is happy with a dark age Emirate with Mulla Omer at its head, no worries. We can do without US & Europe and live happily in squalor hoping to get better things in after life.

Has anyone ever stopped to think, what would happen in after life if Islam as practiced by Mulla Omer is a distortion of what our holy Prophet (PBUH) actually preached?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

niaz said:


> It all eventually boils down to economy. Pakistan GDP is about $175-billion. Indian GDP is on the other hand is $1.73-trillion that is about 10 times that of Pakistan. Pakistan FE reserves stand at about $17-billion versus *Indias at $320-billion*. Indian economy is forecast to grow at about 8 to 9% whereas Pakistans at about 3.5%.
> 
> Pakistan cannot live without US & West Europe aid whereas US and European goods need Indias vast market. Therefore no matter how much we hate the US, we need US good will to survive. Of course if one is happy with a dark age Emirate with Mulla Omer at its head, no worries. We can do without US & Europe and live happily in squalor hoping to get better things in after life.
> 
> Has anyone ever stopped to think, what would happen in after life if Islam as practiced by Mulla Omer is a distortion of what our holy Prophet (PBUH) actually preached?



Correction on the bolded part, our forex reserves have recently fallen to 

Forex reserves drop $1.01 b to $292.5 b

Also India's growth rate is projected to be 6.5%


----------



## Aamir Hussain

If I may add to Niaz's list; US is the largest importer of our textile exports and one of the top five trading partner and the largest Aid doner!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thinkingcap81

It should not be too difficult to increase and sustain a growth rate of 5 - 5.5%%. For a region like South Asia this much should happen almost even without wishing for anything to happen. The bar at present has sunk so low.

It is silly that growth in Pasistan is not really happening right now.


----------



## prabhakar

Aamir Hussain said:


> If I may add to Niaz's list; US is the largest importer of our textile exports and one of the top five trading partner and the largest Aid doner!!!



I may add one more thing..US is one of the few countries against whom you have trade surplus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Farooqi

However, since 9/11, the role of Pakistans Inter-Services Intelligence agency (ISI) was further accelerated to protect the country from external and internal threats, while fighting war against terrorism.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Farooqi said:


> However, since 9/11, the role of Pakistan&#8217;s Inter-Services Intelligence agency (ISI) was further accelerated to protect the country from external and internal threats, while fighting war against terrorism.



not the easiest of jobs!! but then again, they are up to task and always ready for challenge


----------



## VCheng

fatman17 said:


> its all coming back to 'normal' - no other choice! or is there!?



Well, the next post answers the question very well, doesn't it?



niaz said:


> It all eventually boils down to economy. Pakistan GDP is about $175-billion. Indian GDP is on the other hand is $1.73-trillion that is about 10 times that of Pakistan. Pakistan FE reserves stand at about $17-billion versus Indias at $320-billion. Indian economy is forecast to grow at about 8 to 9% whereas Pakistans at about 3.5%.
> 
> Pakistan cannot live without US & West Europe aid whereas US and European goods need Indias vast market. Therefore no matter how much we hate the US, we need US good will to survive. Of course if one is happy with a dark age Emirate with Mulla Omer at its head, no worries. We can do without US & Europe and live happily in squalor hoping to get better things in after life.
> 
> Has anyone ever stopped to think, what would happen in after life if Islam as practiced by Mulla Omer is a distortion of what our holy Prophet (PBUH) actually preached?



Now, if more people can actually _comprehend_ the importance of this post, we would have less headaches all around.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AbhimanyuShrivastav

VCheng said:


> Now, if more people can actually _comprehend_ the importance of this post, we would have less headaches all around.



But then traffic on defence.pk will fall to 25% of what it is now.. Now, that wont be nice..


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Cheng -- the nature of your discord with some of these forumers is more on political grounds....not religious/spiritual ones


you probably thought that ''living with US/west'' entails being aid-dependent. Well, if thats the case then Pakistan doesnt need them. We do need trade relations, we should be in good books in the interests of getting concessions etc. Doesnt mean that the sleaze-bags in Islamabad who insist on Pakistan remaining on so-called ''aid'' (which isnt even aid) should continue to operate as they always do


as for head-aches...well this is a forum, so who ever gets head-ache over talks on a forum -well perhaps he should find other things to do in his spare time


----------



## VCheng

AbhimanyuShrivastav said:


> But then traffic on defence.pk will fall to 25% of what it is now.. Now, that wont be nice..



There should be no worries in that regard, given the abysmal levels of comprehension as amply demonstrated all over PDF!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> Cheng -- the nature of your discord with some of these forumers is more on political grounds....not religious/spiritual ones



I have no discords Sir. I am perfectly at peace with everyone here.



Abu Zolfiqar said:


> you probably thought that ''living with US/west'' entails being aid-dependent. Well, if thats the case then Pakistan doesnt need them. We do need trade relations, we should be in good books in the interests of getting concessions etc. Doesnt mean that the sleaze-bags in Islamabad who insist on Pakistan remaining on so-called ''aid'' (which isnt even aid) should continue to operate as they always do



Well, trade relations and being in good books takes a combination of factors, with sustained effort, no matter what type of sleazebags control Islamabad.



Abu Zolfiqar said:


> as for head-aches...well this is a forum, so who ever gets head-ache over talks on a forum -well perhaps he should find other things to do in his spare time



The headaches I refer to are much bigger than what happens on PDF, I can assure you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aamir Hussain

The bottom line is that our leaders over the years do not want to tell the truth about our real issues and dependencies to the masses. This is becoming a bigger stumbling block once we started on the Jihadi path. How can we tell the masses that the truth is that to survive we would need the help of those whose flags are burnt daily on the streets of Pakistan?

We do not want to come out clean and tell the masses that the 65' war was started by us and it was not a let down by US. We do not want to divulge the truth about 71'. Or the fact that the Chinese balked on the request by US, for moving their troops to the border with India in order to ease out the pressure on us in E. Pakistan. We do not tell that the 7th Fleet never sailed to bail out Pakistan but to ensure a respectable withdrawal of bulk of Pakistani troops once India agreed to it. Indians never did, they were riding the crest of the Russian wave.

Our leaders never tell that Afghanistan was not just a Vietnam for Russia but a payback for Bangladesh and their role in helping India dismember Pakistan--from Pakistan with Love!!! Well if in the process we chopped off our limbs and still continue to do so as long as there are parts attached to body, Pakistan!

Our leaders never tell that our biggest trading rivals are China, India, and Bangladesh. And our biggest trading friends are the ones we want to send to hell. 

Our leaders never tell that Kargil was a misadventure of colossal stupidity and US moved in to avert a war that most probably, could have cost Pakistan a lot more lives than it lost up to the end of Kargil.

Our leaders do not tell the masses that why our top dogs go to KSA to get permissions to do this and that-- but we do hear about all the deals that US brokered on the side lines. 

Is the West a favorite bashing bag for our leaders? A convenient scapegoat? Our leaders behave like typical banana republic leaders who keep their masses mis-informed and misguided to keep themselves in power and in the run for the next chance they get to come to power.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

^^^ Not only all of that, but witness the level of delusion that some insist upon forcing on others on PDF as well; it indicates that not only are the leaders at fault, but the followers too, for not seeing the daylight even when it shines in their faces bright and clear.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aamir Hussain

The problem is the quality of education not only of the masses but the so called elite. When I was growing up, there were tons of book shops selling brand new and used books all over the city. Today, it is a fraction of what it used to be. This shows our lack of pursuit of serious study. BTW, before anyone jumps in the internet, there are only 3.0 million broadband connections in this country of 180 million souls with 65% of them below the age of 25!!! The computer penetration in roughly 3.4 million machines, with an import of roughly 60K laptops/motherboards per year.

Furthermore, most of the internet is filled with garbage and misreported ""Facts&#8221; that a lot of us swear by it. This lack of serious research is killing us. The same is the case with libraries &#8211; dwindling with no recharge of new book or periodicals. There is no central depositary of journals or collaboration with any outside the country library system. This is the case in most of our professional education systems except for some institutions like AKUH, LUMS, IBA, NUST etc. The rest is joke. 

Our education system does not encourage free thinking but forces and average Pakistani to learn by rote. The substandard syllabus has also not helped.

The end result; Intellectually corrupt leaders, leading a barely educated, thought controlled, horde of young, highly charged individuals, holding degrees by tons -- mix in the heady mixture of religious fundamentalism and lo and behold -- all reasonable discussion is off the table. 

If this is not enough, sprinkle some nightly &#8220;Yellow Journalism&#8221; on thirty odd channels anchored by barely literate, (Most of the time) schooled by a particular religious/politico party in their teens with a distinct anti west bias.

Therefore, the national past time is to blame everyone else for our evils, contemplate jihad/jang to rid us of all evil with anyone willing to take us on. And if we have to nuke the mto get rid of the m, so be it!!!

Now we know why our elders used to harp on the lack (Lake, today;-)) of education and falling standards back in the mid 70's. We are witnessing the harvest , today.

These might not be very popular comments and I might get a lot of PM's but I had to write what I had to write -- the truth as I see it.

We need to concentrate on education, real eduction and not the one we are imparting our children.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

I wholeheartedly agree: the key is education, education, education.

BTW, this eloquent paragraph could be written about PDF too, as a microcosm of Pakistani society. 




Aamir Hussain said:


> ......................
> 
> The end result; *Intellectually corrupt leaders, leading a barely educated, thought controlled, horde of young, highly charged individuals, holding degrees by tons -- mix in the heady mixture of religious fundamentalism and lo and behold -- all reasonable discussion is off the table*.............................
> 
> We need to concentrate on education, real eduction and not the one we are imparting our children.


----------



## Aamir Hussain

VCheng; 

We all can differ in our opinions and we should all agree to respect that. There are good and bad in all groups of people. Pakistanis are not a bad lot but a misled lot. Fundamentally, they are one of the friendliest and caring people but highly, emotionally charged. This is expected of a young nation. 

It is the duty of people like us to engage with them and try to get them to see the light of the day instead of ridiculing their lack of understanding.

Education and continued engagement is the trick my firend.;-)


----------



## VCheng

Aamir Hussain said:


> VCheng;
> 
> We all can differ in our opinions and we should all agree to respect that. There are good and bad in all groups of people. Pakistanis are not a bad lot but a misled lot. Fundamentally, they are one of the friendliest and caring people but highly, emotionally charged. This is expected of a young nation.
> 
> It is the duty of people like us to engage with them and try to get them to see the light of the day instead of ridiculing their lack of understanding.
> 
> Education and continued engagement is the trick my firend.;-)



Agreed; I can but try.


----------



## Aamir Hussain

Yes, try do not give up but with a deft touch my friend.


----------



## VCheng

Aamir Hussain said:


> Yes, try do not give up but with a deft touch my friend.



Well, I am still here after everything that has happened, amn't I?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aamir Hussain

Yes you are. That is the Gods honest truth.


----------



## VCheng

Aamir Hussain said:


> Yes you are. That is the Gods honest truth.



Well, Pakistanis never quit easily, right? 

(even if they are hyphenated umreekis!  )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

VCheng said:


> ^^^ Not only all of that, but witness the level of delusion that some insist upon forcing on others on PDF as well; it indicates that not only are the leaders at fault, but the followers too, for not seeing the daylight even when it shines in their faces bright and clear.



i actually agree with this 10,000% (if such a number existed)

but then again, when you have a population of 180 millions of different educational and economic backgrounds its only inevitable that there will be a rift in ideas and a vast array of ''faults'' ........you have rational and irrational all over

and you know how our people are....many tend to get emotional and it sometimes clouds the thinking


i only hold the leaders more in contempt because they have the ABILITY to do a better job reversing whatever ills there are in our society but there is no will on their part to do so....bad habits are easier to pick up than good ones; and some of the people have picked up the bad habits they learned from the people we call our leaders. Lying, cheating, ill-gotten gains, etc.


----------



## VCheng

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> .........................
> i only hold the leaders more in contempt because they have the ABILITY to do a better job reversing whatever ills there are in our society but there is no will on their part to do so....bad habits are easier to pick up than good ones; and some of the people have picked up the bad habits they learned from the people we call our leaders. Lying, cheating, ill-gotten gains, etc.



_"They say cream rises to the top; but only scum rises to the top of a dirty pond."_

We all need to clean up our pond first!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Cheng,

when you polish and scrub old leather or vinyl seats --- the dirt and shyte becomes visible when in fact it wasnt visible and looked cleaner when it was dirty --before the scrubbing.

thats because the dirt and shyte was deeply ingrained in the leather.....it's ironic that when you scrub it and let it dry -- the leather is clean but the outside is ******...there's an easy solution to that

you wipe it with a clean fiber towel with some light soap and water...and then repeat the whole process until the leather is shining and bright -with luster. 


in Pakistan's case, I have a feeling that if the PEOPLE do the leading --- then the LEADERS would follow. However people arent born with this innate ability to lead. Most of it is learned, a lot of it is skill that is built up over time and experience. There is no reason why Pakistan can't be the beacon of light not just for Muslim world but for the WHOLE world --like what it was earlier on in 1950s/60s. All it takes is honest leadership.

we dont need PH.Ds and nobel prize winners like Obama laugh.....we just need honest leaders who genuinely give a damn; and can ensure that basic services are available to the people. Enough with the slogans and feudal dynasties. The people are tired of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> Cheng,
> 
> when you polish and scrub old leather or vinyl seats --- the dirt and shyte becomes visible when in fact it wasnt visible and looked cleaner when it was dirty --before the scrubbing.
> 
> thats because the dirt and shyte was deeply ingrained in the leather.....it's ironic that when you scrub it and let it dry -- the leather is clean but the outside is ******...there's an easy solution to that
> 
> you wipe it with a clean fiber towel with some light soap and water...and then repeat the whole process until the leather is shining and bright -with luster.
> 
> 
> in Pakistan's case, I have a feeling that if the PEOPLE do the leading --- then the LEADERS would follow. However people arent born with this innate ability to lead. Most of it is learned, a lot of it is skill that is built up over time and experience. There is no reason why Pakistan can't be the beacon of light not just for Muslim world but for the WHOLE world --like what it was earlier on in 1950s/60s. All it takes is honest leadership.
> 
> we dont need PH.Ds and nobel prize winners like Obama laugh.....we just need honest leaders who genuinely give a damn; and can ensure that basic services are available to the people. Enough with the slogans and feudal dynasties. The people are tired of it.



Great example, and very well explained. I agree wholeheartedly!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## THE BOSE

OK BRO BEST OF LUCK FROM THE INDIAN SIDE,AND LETS SEE THE POTENTIALITY OF A PAKISTANI SIKH AGAINST INDIA.


----------



## batmannow

Any way, drones must be stopped! Right guys?


----------



## fatman17

*88 army officers, soldiers awarded for gallantry*



By: APP | April 06, 2012

Lahore - A simple but impressive investiture ceremony was held at Corps Headquarters Auditorium here Wednesday morning. Lahore Corps Commander Lieutenant General Rashad Mahmood, who was the chief guest on the occasion, decorated eighty-eight officers and soldiers with military honours and awards. The honours were awarded to the recipients in recognition of their acts of gallantry, outstanding performances in their respective field and for their long meritorious services. 

Posthumous award of Tamgha-i-Basalat were received by next of kin of Hav Abdul Hamid (Shaheed) of Frontier Force Regiment, Hav Roshan Ali (Shaheed) of Azad Kashmir Regiment, L/Hav Muhammad Rashid (Shaheed) of Azad Kashmir Regiment, Nk Muhammad Saeed (Shaheed) of Punjab Regiment, Nk Shabbir Akhtar (Shaheed) of Artillery Regiment, Lnk Mukhtar Ahmed (Shaheed) of Frontier Force Regiment, Sep Imtiaz Hussain (Shaheed) of Punjab Regiment, Sep Muhammad Ali Sheeran (Shaheed) of Punjab Regiment, Sep Atta Ullah (Shaheed) of Punjab Regiment, Sep Rafaqat (Shaheed) of Punjab Regiment, Sep Sajwar Hussain Shaheed of Punjab Regiment, Sep Muhamad Irshad Shaheed) of Frontier Force Regiment, Sep Muhammad Imran (Shaheed) of Frontier Force Regiment, SW Asif Adeel (Shaheed) of Sind Regiment, Sep Altaf (Shaheed) of Baloch Regiment, Sep Muhammad Nadeem (Shaheed) DSG, Sep Riasat Ali (Shaheed) DSG, Nk Muhammad Yasin (Shaheed) of Punjab Regiment, Nk Muhammad Younas (Shaheed) of Frontier Force Regiment, Spr Muhammad Rizwan (Shaheed) of Engineers, Sep Riaz Ahmed (Shaheed) of Punjab Regiment, Sep Zahoor Ahmad (Shaheed) of Punjab Regiment, Sep Shakoor Hussain (Shaheed) of Frontier Force Regiment, Sep Muhammad Mukhtar (Shaheed) of Sind Regiment, Sep Ansar Ali (Shaheed) of Punjab Regiment, Sep Gulzar Ahmed (Shaheed) of Punjab Regiment, Sep Abid Hussain (Shaheed) of Baloch Regiment and Sep Muhammad Nadeem (Shaheed) of Punjab Regiment. 

The recipients of Sitar-i-Imtiaz (Military) included Brigadier Najmul Hassan of Army Medical Corps, Brigadier Shahid Afzal of Baloch Regment, Brigadier Syed Shaukat Ali of Armoured Corps, Brigadier Muhammad Shoaib Murtaza T.Bt(M) of Azad Kashmir Regiment, Brigadier Khawar Saeed of Frontier Force Regiment, Brigadier Muhammad Nazif of Artillery Regiment, Brigadier Mian Azhar Mahmud of Armoured Corps, Brigadier Hamid Usman, TI(M) of Air Defence, Brigadier Tanvir Ahmed, Brigadier Muhammad Fiaz Iqbal of Artillery, Brigadier Shafqat Nazir of Engineers, Brigadier M. Allyas Khan of Artillery Regiment, Colonel Aman Ullah Khan Niazi of Air Defence, Colonel Ali Raza Malhi of Frontier Force Regiment, Colonel Nasir Hussain Bhatti of Ordinance and Colonel Ikhlaq Hussain of Punjab Regiment. 

The recipients of Tamgha-i-Imtiaz (Military) included Lieutenant Colonel Ayub Akram Tareen of Armoured Corps, Lieutenant Colonel Shahid Hussain of Baloch Regiment, Lieutenant Colonel Nayyar Sajjad of Armoured Corps, Lieutenant Colonel Saqib Mahmood Warraich of Punjab Regiment, Lieutenant Colonel Mazhar Masood of Sind Regiment, Lieutenant Colonel Amjad Iqbal of Azad Kashmir Regiment, Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Saleem of Artillery Regiment, Lieutenant Colonel Kaiser Aurang Zeb of Armoured Corps, Lieutenant Colonel Khalid Mustafa of Army Medical Corps, Lieutenant Colonel Ishtiaq Kayani of Army Aviation, Lieutenant Colonel Fawad Akram(S.Bt) of Frontier Force Regiment, Lieutenant Colonel Shahzad Afzal of Air Defence, Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Imran Khan of Armoured Corps, Lieutenant Colonel Syed Haider Hussain of Baloch Regiment, Lieutenant Colonel (retd) Muhammad Lutaf Ullah of Army Medical Corps, Lieutenant Colonel Mrs Rahat Malik of Army Medical Corps, Lieutenant Colonel Saadat Ali Janjua of Army Medical Corps, Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Masood Khokhar of Armed Medical Corps, Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Abid Mushtaq of Army Medical Corps, Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Imran Ashraf of Army Medical Corps, Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Ibrahim Khan of Armoured Corps, Lieutenant Colonel Gulzar Ahmad of Air Defence, Lieutenant Colonel Asim Zia Qureshi of Punjab Regiment, Lieutenant Colonel Manzoor Mohayyud Din of Frontier Force Regiment, Lieutenant Colonel Tariq Mahmood of Army Services Corps, Lieutenant Colonel Sohaib Rizwan of Artillery Regiment, Major Jawad Qadir Qureshi of Signals Corps, Lt Colonel Zahid Munir of Sind Regiment, Lieutenant Colonel Shokat Pervez of Artillery Regiment, Lt Col Amir Nazir of Sind Regiment, Lieutenant Colonel Rao Tariq Siddique of Armoured Corps, Lieutenant Colonel Nadir Khan Virk of Engineers Corps, Major Badar Rizwan of Air Defence, Major Shoaib Majid Dar of Singals Corps, Major Iftikhar Manzoor of Frontier Force Regiment, Major Hassan Raza of Artillery Regiment, Major Farooq Haider Virk of Sind Regiment, Major Shahid Bashir of Punjab Regiment, Major Abdul Razzaq of Air Defence, Major Najm Us Saeed of Armoured Corps, Major Imran Ali and Major Nabeel Ahmad Khan Toor of Army Medical Corps. 

The ceremony was attended, among others, by General Officers Commanding, Major General Malik Zafar Iqbal, Major General Amir Riaz, Director General of Pakistan Rangers (Punjab) Major General Mian Muhammad Hilal Hussain and Major General Azeem Asif


----------



## fatman17

*casaulties of war against terrorism/militancy.*

Army / FC.

shaheed - 3085
wounded - 9669

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Thursday, April 19, 2012 

*Amendment to Army Act*

Govt fails to submit reply in Supreme Court

Staff Report

ISLAMABAD: The federal government on Wednesday failed to submit its reply in the Supreme Court (SC) regarding amendment to the Army Act, 1952.

A three-member SC bench, headed by Chief Justice Iftikhar Muhmmad Chaudhry, took up a 12-year-old pending petition, filed by Col (r) Ikram Chaudhry in which the petitioner has termed some clauses of the Army Act against the constitution of Pakistan. During the hearing, Deputy Attorney General of Pakistan Mujtaba Haider Sherazi told the bench that former AG Maulvi Anwarul Haq, who was examining the matter, had been transferred. He requested the court to grant him some time to submit a reply. Upon this, the court observed that it was duty of the AG office to mange the matter and submit a reply on time. The hearing of the case was adjourned until April 25.

On April 10, Maulvi Anwarul Haq had also requested the court to give him some time for submission of his reply. The court had approved the request and asked him to submit his reply until April 18 but the court did not get any reply.


----------



## Windjammer

*o PR91/2012-ISPR	
Rawalpindi - April 19, 2012:* 

In an impressive ceremony, a batch of 900 security soldiers of the Strategic Plans Division graduated from the Baloch & Frontier Force Regimental Centres at Abbotabad today. Director General Security, Strategic Plans Division, Major General Muhammad Tahir was the Chief Guest.
Addressing the successful trainees, the Chief Guest appreciated the high standards of training achieved and highlighted the responsibilities and challenges ahead. He urged the soldiers to discharge their duties with utmost commitment and dedication so as to come up to the nations expectations. He appreciated the instructional staff that had trained this latest batch in line with international standards. 
It may be recalled that the SPD has undertaken a comprehensive plan to significantly augment the capacity of its Security Force to ensure fool proof security of strategic assets. In the recent past four batches of the Security Forces have been trained at Baloch, Frontier Force Regimental Centre, and a batch of Special Response Force at the recently established SPD Training Academy. With the induction of these newly trained soldiers, the strength of the SPD Security Force touches a figure of 20,000. 







Director General Security, Strategic Plans Division, Major General Muhammad Tahir taking salute from the passed out soldiers of SPD at Abbotabad today. (19-04-2012)- Photo ISPR






Director General Security, Strategic Plans Division, Major General Muhammad Tahir reviewing the parade of SPD soldiers at Abbotabad today. (19-04-2012)- Photo ISPR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

*Nigeria, Pakistan Strike Military Deal*

By Bayo Oladeji, 14 June 2012


The Nigerian Army and its Pakistani counterpart began a meeting yesterday at Rawalpindi with a view to striking a military deal between them.

They have agreed to partner on areas of professional interest in furtherance of their long standing cordial relations. The Chief of Army Staff, Lieutenant General Onyeabo Azubike Ihejirika who began a working visit to Pakistan yesterday discussed with his counterpart, Pakistan Chief of Army Staff, General Ashfaq Parvez Kayani on areas of mutual benefits for both armies at the General Headquarters, Rawalpindi.

The Nigerian Army Chief considered the visit to Pakistan timely and rewarding with numerous gains particularly in the area of training. He expressed appreciation to his host for the warm reception accorded him and his delegation on arrival with kind words.

Gen Ihejirika later called on the Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee, General Khalid Shameem Wynne at Joint Staff Headquarters, Chakalala Garrison and the President, National Defence university (NDU) Pakistan, Lieutenant General Agha Muhammed Umer Farooq. He was introduced to Nigerian Senior Officer Participants on course at the institution.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan-Australia review defence cooperation


Thursday, 14 June 2012 22:28


ISLAMABAD: Pakistan and Australia Thursday reviewed their defence cooperation and the general direction and scope of Australia's development assistance programme for Pakistan.

The 2nd session of Pakistan-Australia Bilateral Consultations was held in Canberra which was attended by Foreign Secretary Jalil Abbas Jilani.

The Foreign Secretary also held meetings with Stephen Smith, Minister of Defence,Peter Baxter, Director General, AusAID and Dr. Margot McCarthy, National Security Adviser, said a statement issued by foreign office here Thursday.

During his meeting with the Defence Minister, overall Pakistan-Australia Defence Cooperation, which has registered significant growth over the past five years, was reviewed.

*Australia has become the second largest capacity building provider for Pakistan Armed Forces. Pakistan's role as front line state in war against terror was deeply appreciated by the Australian side*.

During his meeting with Director General AusAID, the Foreign Secretary reviewed the general direction and scope of Australia's Development Assistance programme for Pakistan, within the framework of Pak-Australia Development Partnership agreement.

While thanking the Government of Australia for almost tripling its assistance to Pakistan in the last four years, the Foreign Secretary, underlined the need for allocating more resources for agriculture, rural development and for increasing numbers of Australian scholarships, particularly in the agricultural field.

Both sides also agreed to enhance AusAID assistance in the field of primary education. It was also agreed that AusAID would consider the training of trainers and teachers from Pakistan.

Foreign Secretary briefed the National Security Adviser and her team on Pakistan's ongoing efforts to support the Afghan Government in its peace and reconciliation process, Pak-US relations, regional security situation in South Asia and reiterated Pakistan's commitment to fight against extremism and terrorism.

The Australian side was led by Mr. Dennis Richardson, Secretary DFAT in the bilateral consultation. The whole gamut of bilateral relations as well as regional and international issues of mutual interest were discussed in detail.


APP (Associated Press of Pakistan), 2012

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Saturday, June 16, 2012 

*Karachi Corps validates Pak Army&#8217;s cutting edge capabilities*


Karachi: Corps Headquarters at Karachi conducted maneuver exercise to perfect battle drills of all combat elements from June 12 to 15. The exercise is part of ever continuing training process in the light of the directives of Pak Army designed after deliberate process of war preparedness. Units/elements, including infantry, artillery, air defence, engineers, electrical and mechanical engineering, signals, aviation and others took part in the exercise. The exercise validated some of the recently acquired cutting edge capabilities of Pakistan Army. Corps Commander Karachi, Lieutenant General Muhammad Ijaz Chupardy, visited troops busy in the field exercise and battle today. Corps Commander, during the visit highlighted importance of operational preparedness and appreciated the efforts of the soldiers in the field. pr


_wonder what these are?_


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

National 


*Pakistan Army facing greater threat from al-Qaeda: observers* 


Wednesday, June 27, 2012 From Print Edition 


ISLAMABAD: The Pakistan Army, which is in the forefront of battling terrorist groups in Fata, is now facing a progressive campaign from the top terror outfit al-Qaeda to damage its standing and credibility.



&#8220;We have seen some developments that indicate that al-Qaeda has launched a vicious attack on Pakistan Army which is a major threat to its designs,&#8221; well-connected sources here in the federal capital revealed.



The sources said that in July 2010, a message by al-Qaeda had first discussed the role of Pakistan Army in the global war against terror in detail and offered twisted justifications for launching a Jihad against Pakistan.



A video was then released in January 2012 by the TTP, which is hands in glove with al-Qaeda, discussing the role of the army in defending the Muslims. The video stated that &#8220;the units of this Army played a singular role alongside the British in the World War I in handing over Palestine and Al-Aqsa Mosque to these Infidels&#8221;. It also claimed that during the 1800s, Syed Ahmed Shaheed was killed by the Pakistan Army soldiers.



Then in March 2012, the al-Qaeda propagandists again justified a holy war against the Pakistan Army while making a hitherto unverified claim that Pakistani forces were holding 10 senior Taliban leaders in jail.



Similarly, on the first death anniversary of Osama bin Laden on May 2, 2012 the al-Qaeda in its rhetoric on the internet launched a tirade against the army, even threatening to assassinate senior army officers.



&#8220;What we are witnessing is a progressive attack on the Pakistan Army and its credibility. The al-Qaeda and its allied organizations are under tremendous pressure and they are battling for their life. It is a desperate attempt to fight back.&#8221;



The sources pointed out that the TTP had also recently launched a psychological campaign for its recruits against the Pakistan Army showing forged and doctored photographs of an alleged Pakistan Army tank destroyed in Swat, torturing of Taliban prisoners, Pak Army troops resting and enjoying themselves with the US troops in mountainous areas, etc.



The sources pointed out that the army had faced numerous attacks from al-Qaeda and its allied terrorists, which had instead boosted the morale of soldiers and officers and they were now taking on the terrorists with greater zeal. &#8220;The attacks on the army had the totally opposite effect. Instead of demoralizing the forces, they have reinvigorated their spirits as they understand they are fighting a war against the enemies of Pakistan.&#8221;



They added that the people of Pakistan would not buy into al-Qaeda&#8217;s obnoxious propaganda campaign that aimed at the elimination of Pakistan armed forces. The sources also pointed out the al-Qaeda&#8217;s claim that all Jihadi factions were willing to mount attacks on Pakistan Army were baseless as under the directions of Mulla Omer, Maulvi Nazir, Hafiz Gul Bahadur and Haqqani network had recently concurred to end the killing of innocent people, kidnappings for ransom, suicide attacks in Pakistan and aggressive operations against the security forces of Pakistan. &#8212; Waqar Ahmed


----------



## fatman17

Brig Ali convicted in mutiny case


Staff Report


Rawalpindi - In a case that has gained importance in at least the relevant circles, the military seems to be taking on one of its own with an iron hand. Brigadier Ali Khan, who was facing a court martial over having links with the banned militant outfit Hizb-ul-Tahrir, has been convicted on Tuesday by the military court of conspiring to topple the government, trying to instigate a mutiny within the army and planning an attack on the GHQ.
The final decision and sentencing will be announced after an approval from the Chief of Army Staff (COAS), which may take anywhere between a few weeks to several months, according to military&#8217;s rules and regulations.
The case has its unique importance for the military and the government of Pakistan.
Soon after the May 2 raid of Osma bin Laden by the US in the garrison city of Abbottabad, some in the military and civil setup raised their voices in finding how a US Special Forces team could penetrate deep inside Pakistan&#8217;s territory without being detected, conduct a full scale military action for more than 40 minutes, kill Osma bin Laden, collect evidence, destroy one of their damaged helicopters and leave the country safe and without raising any alarm by the Pakistan military which has a strong presence in the area. Allegations of being complacent and incompetent soon flooded the media and talks between the countries.
Brig Ali was among those first few who questioned the role of Pakistan military and asked to take to task the responsible ones in this episode.
However, he was arrested on 6 May, 2011, from Rawalpindi where he planned to materialise his conspiracy. The court martial proceedings against Ali started last year in December, headed by a major general in Sialkot and concluded on 20 June, 2012. During the six-month long proceedings, five military officers recorded their testimonies from prosecution&#8217;s side.
The officers said that the defendant, Brig Ali, provoked them for mutiny against the civil leadership.
According to the rules and regulations, the military court will now send its written verdict to the Corps Commander, Gujranwala. Then it would be forwarded to the COAS before being publicly announced, which would happen only if it is allowed by the COAS.
If proven guilty, Brigadier Ali Khan could face death sentence.
Hizb-ul-Tahrir, which is banned in Pakistan as well as several other Muslim countries, professes non-violence and is not connected to terrorist groups like the Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan or Al-Qaeda. But the outfit makes no secret of its desire to penetrate the armies of Muslim countries, particularly Pakistan, and foment an &#8220;Islamic coup&#8221; to establish a global &#8220;caliphate.&#8221;
Brig Ali&#8217;s lawyer has, however, a different story to tell. Khan&#8217;s lawyer, Inamur Rahim, says that he had contended in the court that court martial proceedings could not be initiated as his client had retired before the court initiated the proceedings, according to BBC Urdu. He said he told the court that the proceedings were a result of ill intent as his client was singled out for his popular demand of action against those responsible for US raid against Osama bin Laden. Mr Rahim said he had also moved the Lahore High Court but despite the issuance of six notices the army could not turn up to respond to his points.


----------



## Jango

fatman17 said:


> ....It also claimed that during the 1800s, Syed Ahmed Shaheed was killed by the Pakistan Army soldiers.



Desperation knows no bounds.


----------



## fatman17

nuclearpak said:


> Desperation knows no bounds.



means muslim soldiers of the british indian army


----------



## Jango

fatman17 said:


> means muslim soldiers of the british indian army



But Pakistan Army, when pakistan wasn't even in existence.


----------



## fatman17

nuclearpak said:


> But Pakistan Army, when pakistan wasn't even in existence.



error by the writer!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

*Rawalpindi - July 5, 2012: 
General Khalid Shameem Wynne, Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee witnessed security exercise of Strategic Plans Division. Exercise was aimed at reviewing enhanced measures. General Khalid Shameem Wynne appreciated the skills, expertise and professionalism of participating troops and expressed complete confidence in their capabilities*.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Still Ak-47?

i am sure they must be having some more state-of-the art weaponry, but AK-47??????


----------



## turbo charged

i have once question to fatman sir 17........once i went to CMH emergency and there i saw one nurse who was wearing white uniform but she had the ranks of a captain.......then i saw a doctor in different uniform but she had also ranks of captain....so what is the difference....both have ranks of captain...but one is doctor while other is nurse...are they both not officers?....do they get different salary?and are promotion prospects different?


----------



## fatman17

turbo charged said:


> i have once question to fatman sir 17........once i went to CMH emergency and there i saw one nurse who was wearing white uniform but she had the ranks of a captain.......then i saw a doctor in different uniform but she had also ranks of captain....so what is the difference....both have ranks of captain...but one is doctor while other is nurse...are they both not officers?....do they get different salary?and are promotion prospects different?



both are officers. with different roles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaimiKhan

turbo charged said:


> i have once question to fatman sir 17........once i went to CMH emergency and there i saw one nurse who was wearing white uniform but she had the ranks of a captain.......then i saw a doctor in different uniform but she had also ranks of captain....so what is the difference....both have ranks of captain...but one is doctor while other is nurse...are they both not officers?....do they get different salary?and are promotion prospects different?



The white uniform Captain is a nurse from the AFNS ( Armed Forces Nursing Service), she is basically a nurse, while the ones in Khaki Sari / Uniform are Doctors of the AMC. 

Salaries are different since one is a doc and the other isn't, and both are basically officers. And promotion wise also there is a difference, nurse officers can't go above a certain rank, while doctors can go to higher ranks. At the max i have seen Lt Col ranked nurses rather if my memory serves me right a full colonel ranked too, but they are the rare ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tehmasib



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saleem

I think the head of army nursing is a brigadier.....


----------



## fatman17

*Transparency wants Pakistan Army to supervise elections* 


Tuesday, July 24, 2012 




 ISLAMABAD: The Transparency International, the worldwide anti-corruption and human rights watchdog institution, has demanded that Pakistan Army should supervise the coming general elections in which electronic voting systems like those used in India and Brazil should be used. 



In a letter to new Chief Election Commissioner Fakhurddin G Ebrahim, the TIP said on Monday the EC should install 140,000 web cameras in all 68,000 polling booths throughout the 272 constituencies which would cost about one billion rupees which could be easily raised through donations or a charge on candidates. 



The TIP&#8217;s letter to the CEC says electoral rolls with photographs of voters should be given to all polling agents like in Bangladesh, and electronic voting like India and Brazil should be introduced.



But the most important of the six recommendations made by the TIP says the CEC should call upon the Pakistan Army as needed to be present both inside and outside the polling stations.It says the assets declared by all present parliamentarians and candidates in the next elections should be posted on the EC website. 



The TIP agreed with CEC Fakhruddin Ebrahim that if fair and transparent elections were not held, it would be disastrous for the country.In a quick response to the TIP letter to the CEC, Secretary General of the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf, Dr Arif Alvi, thanked the TIP for a very comprehensive letter to the Chief Election Commissioner which covers a lot of aspects of concern of all those who want a free and fair electoral process.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xracer

fatman17 said:


> *Transparency wants Pakistan Army to supervise elections*
> 
> 
> Tuesday, July 24, 2012
> ISLAMABAD: The Transparency International, the worldwide anti-corruption and human rights watchdog institution, has demanded that Pakistan Army should supervise the coming general elections in which electronic voting systems like those used in India and Brazil should be used.


Vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvery Superb Idea Man


----------



## niaz

Both the media and the politicians dont tire of blaming the Army for ills of Pakistan. Even today I head in an ARY TV talk program that Army remains power behind the seen; Executive doesnt have real power and that PPP has always been out of favour with the establishment (meaning Army).

As it is, PA has lost prestige after the Osama affair. We have been hearing about various Polls which predict a PTI tsunami. Besides, in Pakistan losing party never accepts defeat gracefully. I wouldnt want army to be blamed for rigging or failing to stop spurious votes by the losers.

IMO we should keep PA out of this. Army is there to defend the country not policing the elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

niaz said:


> Both the media and the politicians don&#8217;t tire of blaming the Army for ills of Pakistan. Even today I head in an ARY TV talk program that Army remains power behind the seen; Executive doesn&#8217;t have real power and that PPP has always been out of favour with the establishment (meaning Army).
> 
> As it is, PA has lost prestige after the Osama affair. We have been hearing about various Polls which predict a PTI tsunami. Besides, in Pakistan losing party never accepts defeat gracefully. I wouldn&#8217;t want army to be blamed for &#8216;rigging&#8217; or failing to stop spurious votes by the losers.
> 
> IMO we should keep PA out of this. Army is there to defend the country not policing the elections.



quite agree but there is NO other organization in the country that can be relied upon to hold free and fair elections. even the new CEC stated that 'if everyone works honestly we can have free and fair elections' - even he knows its impossible to hold free and fair elections in this country - fake voter rolls, fake polling booths, corrupt election officials (esp in sindh). its a no win situation.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

even Tranparency International has made request that Pakistan Army play role to ensure free and fair elections -- guarding poll stations, ensuring no untoward incidents

that just shows that inside and outside of Pakistan there is a sense that vote rigging and fraud are still main concerns and that it's the Fauj that is key to ensuring stability and safety during election times (not that i'm advocating army rule)

it's a shame that the civilian governments --especially these old parties with their feudalistic baggage -- consistently screw things up and lead the nation astray. 



p.s. source:

Transparency wants Pakistan Army to supervise elections - thenews.com.pk


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan&#8217;s New Spy Chief Visits Washington at a Time of Frayed Relations*

By DECLAN WALSH and MARK MAZZETTI

Published: July 31, 2012 


ISLAMABAD, Pakistan &#8212; As befits any newly installed spymaster, a vague air of mystery surrounds Lt. Gen. Zahir ul-Islam, the head of Pakistan&#8217;s powerful Inter-Services Intelligence directorate, who is visiting Washington in his official capacity for the first time on Wednesday. 

Lt. Gen. Zahir ul-Islam, the new head of Pakistan&#8217;s Inter-Services Intelligence directorate, is visiting Washington. 

The new chief of Pakistan's intelligence agency will meet with officials including David H. Petraeus, the C.I.A. director. 
Beyond the bare details of his résumé, American officials acknowledge they know little of General Islam, a tall man in his 50s with a flop of black hair, except that he comes across as taciturn, thoughtful and passionate about sports. 

His first trip to the United States in 1984, he fondly told one American official recently, was to attend the Olympic Games in Los Angeles. A decade later, while attending a course at the Army War College in Carlisle, Pa., he adapted his cricket skills for use on a local baseball team. 

&#8220;He seemed to be saying, &#8216;Look, I can master your sport, too,&#8217; &#8221; the official noted, speaking on condition of anonymity because it was a private conversation. 

Common ground may be harder to find, though, when General Islam meets with American officials, including David H. Petraeus, the Central Intelligence Agency director, at a time of American frustration and distrust toward the ISI. 

Relations between Pakistani and American spies reached a low point in the past year after a series of contentious episodes, including the American raid that killed Osama bin Laden, the shooting of two Pakistanis by a C.I.A. contractor, Raymond A. Davis, and continuing accusations that the ISI is shielding Islamist militants. 

From Wednesday, Mr. Petraeus and General Islam will seek to rebuild a counterterrorism relationship that has severely frayed, Pakistani and American officials said. 

&#8220;Petraeus will try to forge a relationship with him,&#8221; one senior Obama administration official said. &#8220;We&#8217;ve got business to do. Let&#8217;s get on with it.&#8221; 

Since his appointment to Pakistan&#8217;s pre-eminent intelligence post in March, General Islam has maintained a conspicuously low profile in Pakistan. After being featured in a handful of newspaper articles filled with starchy compliments typically reserved for powerful generals, he largely disappeared from view &#8212;by most accounts, a deliberate strategy. 

Long feared as a blunt instrument of army power, the ISI has undergone unusual turmoil over the past 12 months. The Bin Laden raid, which took place under the ISI&#8217;s nose, dented its prestige among the public and, equally important, inside the army. The killing of an investigative journalist, Syed Saleem Shahzad, widely viewed as an ISI job, brought international condemnation. 

In politics, General Islam&#8217;s predecessor, Lt. Gen. Ahmad Shuja Pasha, had became embroiled in a political crisis that at one point threatened to bring down President Asif Ali Zardari&#8217;s government. 

And the Supreme Court, headed by a strong-willed judge, has raised difficult questions about the ISI role in numerous human rights violations, including extrajudicial executions, and a multimillion-dollar election-rigging campaign that the agency ran in the early 1990s. 

&#8220;There&#8217;s been a lot of commotion,&#8221; said Kamran Bokhari, an analyst with the research group Stratfor. &#8220;So now it makes sense for General Islam to pull back, reassess, see where things are going.&#8221; 

In contrast with General Pasha, who was known for his sharp-tongued, sometimes impassioned private outbursts, General Islam is described as a low-profile operator, happy to take a back seat in meetings. &#8220;He is cool as a cucumber,&#8221; said a serving ISI officer, speaking on condition of anonymity. 

But he has maintained General Pasha&#8217;s short rein on C.I.A. activities in Pakistan. 

One senior American official says the ISI now treats its American counterparts with deep hostility. C.I.A. visas are frequently refused, and its officials are periodically stopped and searched. Meanwhile, Pakistani employees of the American Embassy and consulates have come under intense intimidation: subjected to strip searches, kept in prison for weeks, induced to &#8220;turn&#8221; against America, and sometimes threatened with weapons, the official said. 

&#8220;It&#8217;s Moscow rules,&#8221; he said. &#8220;The ISI has become very K.G.B.-like &#8212; but without the restraint.&#8221; 

A senior ISI official, speaking on condition of anonymity, denied such accusations, and blamed the C.I.A. for souring a once-close relationship through displays of arrogance. During the January 2011 controversy over Mr. Davis, General Pasha was furious that the former C.I.A. director, Leon E. Panetta, had initially denied that Mr. Davis worked for the agency. 

Last summer the previous C.I.A. station chief, who had stormy relations with General Pasha, left his post after just five months, ostensibly for health reasons. He has since been replaced with an undercover officer who officials from both sides say is more open to strengthening the C.I.A.&#8217;s relationship with the ISI. 

In his talks in Washington, the ISI official said, General Islam will press the C.I.A. to stop its drone strike campaign in the tribal belt. Instead, he will propose that the United States upgrade Pakistan&#8217;s fleet of F-16 warplanes so that it can do the same job &#8212; a proposal one Washington official called a &#8220;nonstarter.&#8221; 

General Islam will also request American help in halting cross-border incursions by the Pakistani Taliban from their bases in Afghanistan &#8212; a growing Pakistani concern that last week caused testy exchanges between Pakistan&#8217;s ambassador to Washington, Sherry Rehman, and a senior Obama administration official at a conference in Colorado. 

*General Islam has a strong military pedigree, and many analysts see him as a favorite to succeed the army chief, Gen. Ashfaq Parvez Kayani, when he steps down in late 2013*. 

He hails from a stout military clan in the army&#8217;s Punjabi heartland: his father and brothers were officers, while two uncles retired as three-star generals. Unusually for an ISI chief, he has experience in espionage: Between 2008 and 2010 he ran the ISI&#8217;s internal wing, which oversees security inside Pakistan. 

For Americans, however, it is General Islam&#8217;s attitude toward the situation in Afghanistan that is the most pressing unknown. 

With more than 100,000 NATO troops due to leave by the end of 2014, Pakistani help in blunting the insurgency is necessary. American officials worry particularly about ISI links to the Haqqani network, a militant group that straddles the border between Pakistan and Afghanistan. 

ISI help is also considered important for any possible peace talks with the insurgents. 

But until now, General Islam&#8217;s career has been focused to the east, on Pakistan&#8217;s archrival, India. Before his ISI postings, he fought in the mountains of Kashmir and commanded an army corps in Karachi. 

&#8220;A lot hinges on this man,&#8221; one American official said. &#8220;And we just don&#8217;t know anything about him.&#8221; 


Declan Walsh reported from Islamabad, and Mark Mazzetti from Washington and Islamabad. Eric Schmitt contributed reporting from Washington, and Salman Masood from Rawalpindi, Pakistan.


----------



## Donatello

I am not sure if Lt Gen Zaheer will succeed General Kayani as Chief of Army, as Lt Gen Zaheer is due for retirement soon as well.....


----------



## fatman17

Donatello said:


> I am not sure if Lt Gen Zaheer will succeed General Kayani as Chief of Army, as Lt Gen Zaheer is due for retirement soon as well.....



the good general is in a new post - automatic 3 years!


----------



## fatman17

*Slow down in US arms sales to Pakistan*

Pakistan Today.



WASHINGTON - Pakistan has received $7.9 billion worth of military equipment from the US since 2001, but the low ebb in bilateral ties during recent months has slowed down the pace of American arms sales to the country, a latest Congressional report has said. 

In its latest report, the independent Congressional Research Service (CRS) informed US lawmakers that major arms sales and grants to Pakistan since 2001 have included items useful for counter-terrorism and counter-insurgency operations, along with a number of big ticket platforms more suited to conventional warfare. 

"In dollar value terms, the bulk of purchases have been made with Pakistani national funds, but US grants have eclipsed these in recent years.&#8221; said the CRS, which is an independent research wing of the US Congress. 

The Pentagon reports total Foreign Military Sales agreements with Pakistan worth about USD 5.4 billion for Financial Year 2002-2010 (in-process sales of F-16 combat aircraft and related equipment account for about half of this). In addition, the US has provided Pakistan with nearly USD 2.5 billion in Foreign Military Financing (FMF) since 2001. 

These funds are used to purchase US military equipment for longer-term modernization efforts. Pakistan has also been granted US defense supplies as Excess Defense Articles (EDA). 

"Major discord in the US-Pakistan bilateral relationship beginning mid-FY 2011 has slowed the pace of transfers and deliveries considerably." the report said.


----------



## Jango

Tadbeer i Mushtariq

In use of PA.


----------



## hatf IX



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Wednesday, August 08, 2012 


*Swat peace jirga vows to support Pak Army against terrorism*


MINGORA: Nepki Khel Peace Jirga has decided to form new strategy for combating terrorism in Swat District and expressed the resolve to stand side by side with Pakistan Army for the maintenance of peace. The head of peace jirga, Saifullah Khan, stated this while addressing a jirga at Kabal on Tuesday. He maintained that the peace jirga had no political motive and its prime objective was to eliminate terrorism and establishment of peace in the district. Khan vowed that their Jihad against terrorism would continue unabated and a new strategy would be followed after Eidul Fitr to counter the menace. app

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer




----------



## Jango

The building in the background and other pictures is the Signals mess in Pindi i think.


----------



## Kompromat

Is that robo locally made , anyone??


----------



## fatman17

Saturday, August 25, 2012 


*Army Medical College gets world recognition*

ISLAMABAD: In recognition of its meritorious reputation as a leading institution in medical education, Army Medical College, National University of Sciences and Technology (NUST), has been included in the international directory of medical colleges. Foundation for Advancement in Medical Education and Research (FAIMER) has issued a notification in this connection. 
Pakistan Medical and Dental Council has congratulated the NUST management, faculty and students for the praiseworthy achievement. In his remarks, NUST Rector Muhammad Asghar termed the accomplishment a fruit of commitment of the college faculty and students. The Pakistan Medical and Dental Council also awarded Army Medical College, NUST, the status to supervise PhD Chemical Pathology in addition to Biochemistry. pr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

*Can some body kindly identify this unit, the guys look very distinctive as does their weapons, which are kind of gold plated and match the strips on their shoe heels.*


----------



## Xeric

@Jammer

They are troops from Punjab Rangers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

Xeric said:


> @Jammer
> 
> They are troops from Punjab Rangers.


 
My dear, they look the works,.... well disciplined, in some way they remind me of that drill conducted by USMC.


----------



## Xeric

Windjammer said:


> My dear, they look the works,.... well disciplined, in some way they remind me of that drill conducted by USMC.


 
These Rangers surely have developed some good drill moves. Whereas the cradle of military traditions, the PMA dont like to experiment with the traditional drill moves and dresses, the Rangers are at liberty to modify them, and it is nice to know that they have been successful.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Windjammer said:


>


 
I saw this picture yesterday is some newspaper, titled Punjab Rangers.

http://epaper.dawn.com/Advt.php?StoryImage=07_09_2012_002_001


----------



## Imran Khan

Windjammer said:


> *Can some body kindly identify this unit, the guys look very distinctive as does their weapons, which are kind of gold plated and match the strips on their shoe heels.*


 


look like us or britsh army zardari ke gher ke bahir khary kerny hain kya UK ki trah ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Not really big news or anything, but PA is researching (God knows what is being researched when the whole world uses it) on drip irrigation, to be implemented on a big scale for irrigation under Army.


----------



## fatman17

*Images emerge of NORINCO wheeled anti-aircraft gun*



Chinese sources have recently revealed information on a new 35 mm self-propelled anti-aircraft gun (SPAAG) system based on the NORINCO (China North Industries Corporation) ZBD-09/ZSL-09 8x8 wheeled fighting vehicle.

This new system emphasises the People's Liberation Army's (PLA) interest in rapidly fielding new medium-weight wheeled vehicle formations that exploit the ZSL-09's speed, logistical impact, reduced cost and ability to incorporate new information systems.

A new 35 mm self-propelled anti-aircraft gun (SPAAG) system based on the NORINCO (China North Industries Corporation) ZBD-09/ZSL-09 8x8 wheeled fighting vehicle. (Via Sina.com) The new anti-aircraft turret is derived from systems used on the PGZ-07 tracked twin 35 mm system first seen in 2006-2007, and which started entering PLA service in 2010. The single barrel turret 35 mm gun is reported to have a 550 rounds-per-minute cyclic rate of fire and a slant range of 4,000 m, and the targeting system radar and infrared cameras can track targets out to 15 km.

Like the PGZ-07, it uses the CS/SA1 twin 35 mm gun, which can fire NORINCO's improved 35 mm Programmable Time Fuze Pre-Fragmented (PTFP) projectile. Each PTFP creates a cloud of more than 100 spin-stabilised tungsten sub-projectiles that are set as they pass through the muzzle coils on each barrel - at a muzzle velocity of 1,050 m/s - with a self-destruct timer of 5.5 to 8 seconds.

PTPF, which NORINCO claims is particularly effective against cruise missiles and unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs), is very similar to the Rheinmetall Air Defence RWS Schweiz 35 mm Advanced Hit Efficiently And Destruction (AHEAD) air-burst munition. Indeed, promotional material shown by China in support of the system is identical to that released by Rheinmetall Air Defence some years ago.

At the 2007 IDEX show in Abu Dhabi, a European source claimed that China had obtained AHEAD technology from South Africa - a claim confirmed by a South African source who admitted that an AHEAD-capable 35 mm cannon had been sold to China. Chinese sources indicate that the same technology may be applied to 37 mm, 57 mm, 76 mm and 100 mm anti-aircraft rounds.

While images of this new 8x8 vehicle have been on Chinese websites since mid-2011, no uncovered images of the vehicle's new large single-barrel 35 mm cannon turret have emerged. However, these images do reveal that this version of the ZSL-09 may utilise a rear-mounted engine in contrast to the usual forward starboard mounting, and also places the crew cab in the front in order to better balance the vehicle.

The ZSL-09 based vehicle may not be the first wheeled SPAAG developed by China. At the 2007 IDEX show the China Shinshidai arms export company marketed a twin-barrel 35 mm turreted SPAAG based on what appeared to be the Poly Corporation's then new Type 07 8x8 wheeled fighting vehicle. However, as the Type 07 has not been adopted by the PLA, its SPAAG version likely has not been either.

DW

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reddawn

In the Rangers pic posted above what does 'Reds' denote?


----------



## UmarJustice

*Army Aviation drops 1,000 ration packs in Rojhan, Rajanpur areas*

RAWALPINDI: Relief and Rescue operations continued by Pakistan Army troops in flood affected areas of Southern Punjab, Sindh and Balochistan provinces.

Pakistan Army has employed over 1,000 troops to rescue the flood affectees and de-water the flash flood areas of Dera Ghazi Khan, Jampur, Rajanpur, Rojhan, Kandkot, Jacobabad, Ghotki and Dera Murad Jamali.

According to ISPR, here, Army troops have rescued over 3,681 flood affected people to safer places through MI-17 and boats at native areas of Kashmore, Badani, village Raees Atta Ullah Bhutto, Meva Khan, Kot Omer Bhutto, Bakhsha Pur,Jampur, Rajanpur, Rojhan and Dera Murad Jamali.

Army Engineers have plugged the breach, which occurred at Pat Feeder Canal at Dera Murad Jamali. Army Aviation has dropped 1,000 ration packs in areas around Rojhan and Rajanpur.

Army has established a mobile field hospital at Dera Murad Jamali to treat distress brethren.

Army Aviation drops 1,000 ration packs in Rojhan, Rajanpur areas


----------



## REHAN NIAZI FALCON

what about our program about TANKS .... where has gone AL KHALID 2 ....


----------



## fatman17

Wednesday, September 12, 2012 


*Searching for missing Pakistani soldiers in Indian jails*


* As many as seven Tai village officials went missing on September 6, 1965 


* AJK jails DIG informed Supreme Court all except Bagga Khan are kept at Jammu Jail


Daily Times Monitor 

LAHORE: Four Pakistani soldiers who went missing during the 1965 India-Pakistan war and were long presumed killed may in fact be alive and languishing in Indian jails, BBC reported on Tuesday.

But which jail exactly? The Indian Supreme Court will be attempting to answer that question in a hearing fixed for Wednesday. 

Meanwhile, their families in the picturesque Tai village in Azad Kashmir, move between hope and despair as they mull various outcomes of this search.

&#8220;If only my father would come just once into my life. I never had a brother, my mother died years ago and so did my father&#8217;s brother. Now everybody says my father is alive. If I see him once, I can die in peace,&#8221; says Safina.

She was just two months old when her father, Alam Sher, disappeared while fighting Indian troops in the Poonch sector of the boundary between India and Pakistan. She is now married with children.

The case highlights the tragic consequences of Indian-Pakistani rivalry over the disputed region of Kashmir and comes at a time when there are signs of improvement in relations.

The two countries first went to war over Kashmir in 1948 &#8211; months after independence &#8211; and ended up dividing the region between them along a ceasefire line that still serves as a working boundary. Tai village is located close to this boundary, along River Poonch in the Kotli District of Azad Kashmir. 

Indian and Pakistani military posts on the hills overlooking the village are a constant reminder of the battles the two sides fought in 1965. At least seven residents of the village were enlisted in the army and were deployed on hills close to the village. All went missing on September 6, 1965 - the first day of the war. For 40 years after that, the military authorities and the families of the missing soldiers thought they had been killed.

But in 2006, a former Kashmiri militant from nearby Sarhot village &#8211; who had been released from jail in Indian Kashmir &#8211; brought home tidings of hope.

&#8220;When Ayub Khokar &#8211; the militant affiliated with the Jammu and Kashmir Liberation Front &#8211; returned to the village in 2006, he came to meet us and said he had met my father in a jail in Jammu,&#8221; says Muhammad Bashir.

Bashir&#8217;s father, Barkat Hussain, disappeared from the heights opposite their village. He says he was only three years old at the time. Inhabitants of the village of Tai have waited more than four decades for news of their loved ones. Like Safina, he too is married with children.

Khokar confirmed Bashir&#8217;s version of events in an interview with the BBC. &#8220;I met Barkat Hussain and another Pakistani soldier, Sakhi Muhammad, in Jammu jail in 1998,&#8221; he says.

&#8220;They told me they were natives of Tai village. I recognised them. They also said that four more soldiers were captured with them. Two of them were held in jails at Kathua and Hiranagar, while the whereabouts of the remaining two were not known.&#8221;

Late in 2011, Jammu lawyer and politician Bhim Singh filed a writ in court on behalf of the family of the four missing soldiers, namely Barkat Hussain, Alam Sher, Sakhi Muhammad and Bagga Khan. In April, the deputy inspector-general of jails in the Indian-held Jammu and Kashmir &#8220;informed the Supreme Court in a communication that all of them except Bagga Khan were arrested on September 6, 1965 and were kept at Jammu jail&#8221;, Bhim Singh said. &#8220;In addition, the inspector general also informed the court that another Pakistani soldier, Abdul Aziz, was also arrested some time in 1967 and was jailed in Jammu,&#8221; he says.

But a subsequent communication from the Indian Home Ministry in July 2012 informed the court that none of the four prisoners was or ever had been lodged in Kashmiri jails.

The Supreme Court has now advised the government to clarify the two contradictory communications.

Meanwhile, families of the missing soldiers in Tai village wait with bated breath.

Fateh Begum is one of them, and needs more optimism than others to keep her hope alive. No Indian official has so far acknowledged the presence of her husband, Bagga Khan.

Back in September 1965, she was in her late teens - with a young son - when her husband went to war. Two months later, she received a letter from the army saying he had been killed in action.

&#8220;They say Bagga Khan is not in India, but I pray to God to please make them search harder for him,&#8221; she says.

&#8220;If others are alive, he should also be. No-one ever saw him die.&#8221;


----------



## Ahmed Bajwa

Pakistan army is a greatest army in the world.No one can compete them because of our soldiers are brave and loyal with country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cheeta

Copying the NATO style, Pakistani forces have started putting on P Caps as the part of their uniform almost abandonning their former Beret Caps. Firstly, it looks very much odd with the typical Pakistani face. Secondly, it though cures face from sun upto some extent but a soldier with this cap slightly looking down remains blind from the scenario before him. The classical Beret Caps are more dignified and formal than this stuff.


----------



## gangsta_rap

Cheeta said:


> Copying the NATO style...



Its somewhat upsetting that a handful of us can't appreciate how the Army's changing their equipment (which is old news,TBH) standards,and accuse them of "_copying_" NATO.No,its not copying and the Army is entering the 21st century.Some of us even kept complaining how we still use "WW2 Equipment". Can't we just make up our mind and be grateful that with all the BS going on the ground components in the future still have enough funds to gain a qualitative edge over the opposing forces in Pakistan?The khaki unifrom had to go and rooivalk combat BDUs had to be put into service,and inshallah we will see more locally built advancements.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

Cheeta said:


> Copying the NATO style, Pakistani forces have started putting on P Caps as the part of their uniform almost abandonning their former Beret Caps. Firstly, it looks very much odd with the typical Pakistani face. Secondly, it though cures face from sun upto some extent but a soldier with this cap slightly looking down remains blind from the scenario before him. The classical Beret Caps are more dignified and formal than this stuff.



Can you name me a facking army that wears berets with CCDs?

Berets are only worn with khaki uniform or even with CCD by those on staff appointments/office bearers.

i guess you also missed the 'jungle hats' that are worn with CCDs by PA in addition to the Peak caps, no?


----------



## Aamir Hussain

In US Army and Airforce, berets are worn on base duties. In trainnig or combat ops., campaign headgear or helmets are worn. Both the Rangers and SOF personnel like to wear berets as sign of belonging to elite units.

The campaign headgear is more practical, I think the visor of PA campaign hat is slightly too long and can induce blind spots. But it is more practical. This is the same reason that we see more and more PA exercise photos showing personnel in the field wearing crew neck T-Shirts instead of the BDU blouse.

US Rangers wear their Campaign Headgear in a slightly modified way, by folding down inside, the top of their caps so as to form a knob on the top of the head. 

US Campaign/Field Headgear has ear flaps folded inside of the BDU Headgear.

I think PA is doing the right thing by bringing in the BDU Headgear. The Beret for the nostalgic value and ceremony can still be worn when on base duties or parades.


----------



## Xeric

:: ISPR :: Inter Services Public Relations - PAKISTAN
*
Southern Command War Games Begins*

Chief of Army Staff (COAS), General Ashfaq Parvez Kayani visited Multan to attend the opening session of Southern Command War Games today. 
The Southern Command War Games mark the next phase of this year's Azm-e-Nau series exercises which started with the Central Command War Games in May and was followed by Corps level War Games within Central Command. The process is aimed at reviewing and validating operational plans in the light of current threat spectrum. 
Earlier, on arrival, COAS was received by Lieutenant General Shafqaat Ahmed, Commander Multan Corps.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Tuesday, September 25, 2012 


*Lt Gen Muzammil new Gujranwala Corps Commander* 


RAWALPINDI: Inspector General of Training and Evaluation (IGT and E) Lt Gen Muzammil Hussain has been appointed Gujranwala Corps Commander, military sources said on Monday. According to the sources, present Gujranwala Corps Commander Lt Gen Raheel Sharif has been appointed the new Inspector General of Training and Evaluation. app


----------



## fatman17

*Target - Pakistan Army*


By: Nadir Mir | September 25, 2012



Apparently, Pakistan Army is the target. It is being assailed by friends and foes alike. The army, which has stood like a rock in the country&#8217;s defence, is the hurdle for its enemies. Our enemies believe that by weakening the army and demonising the ISI,Pakistan can be denuclearised and balkanised. This is, indeed, the illogic of imperialist-hegemonic powers. Yet, more astounding is the role of Pakistan&#8217;s civilian-political leadership, who seeks to shrink the army&#8217;s space in national affairs. Even while lamenting the &#8216;last military dictator&#8217;, it is the army that is facing the gauntlet. A case in point is the alleged NLC scam.

The ISPR issued succinct comments on the subject. On the NLC issue, in essence, the army took some unprecedented steps. 

The matter was logically and legally against these retired senior officers. Even while due process of law is under way, mis-perceptions are being created that should be dispelled. The fact is that the ISPR has done a good job in clarifying the mist and the matter should not be politicised any longer. Even local newspapers have elucidated the ISPR&#8217;s viewpoint clearly and convincingly. It is true that there should be no holy cows and the law must take its course. By the same token, military systems all over the world also resort to institutional actions when required. In any event, premature disinformation is not warranted till matters have reached their logical conclusion.

The army&#8217;s image may improve due to legal transparency, yet it should not become a precedent for witch-hunt. The officers of various ranks over the last decades have been performing multiple duties. These include, besides basic military duties, martial laws, involvement in civil affairs, intelligence tasks and, more recently, anti-militant operations. Opening a Pandora&#8217;s Box of alleged complaints will lead to lowering the military&#8217;s morale, besides other adverse affects. Except for multi-billion scams or gross violation of the Constitution, other matters should be left to the army&#8217;s own internal accountability. In any event, selective accountability - whether of the army, politicians or any other group or institution - will do more harm than good. Reportedly, billions of dollars are stacked in overseas bank accounts by incumbents of previous regime. Accountability for all should be acceptable to all.

The issue is not that the army is above accountability; nor the civilian supremacy is being challenged. The real issue is whatever mistakes were made by it (all armies make mistakes, including Napoleon&#8217;s Grand Armée, Hitler&#8217;s Wehrmacht and even US post-RMA hyper forces etc), they are being mixed up with anti-Pakistan stratagems of foreign foes. While historically Pakistan faces multifaceted challenges, the recent surge in information warfare onslaught is daunting.

An unrelenting media campaign has been launched in foreign lands and within Pakistan against our national interests. The foreign hostile agenda is mostly geopolitically driven. The local component is either foreign sponsored or misguided and, in some cases, simply frustrated with the prevailing national order. Frequently though, the foreign plus local tirade is directed at the army.

ISI: 
This fine institution (among the best in the world) deftly defending the nation, and most ably led, is the ire ofPakistan&#8217;s enemies. The non-state actors, Balochistan, the militants to the cyber warfare in India etc, are all bogey of the demonisation campaign launched against Pakistan&#8217;s first line of defence.

Nukes:
Pakistan&#8217;s strides in nuclear warfare haunt those who harbour animosity for this country. Of late,Pakistan&#8217;s tactical nuclear weapon NASR with its 60km range, reflecting miniaturisation expertise and deterrence enhancer is the phobia of foreign think tanks.

Balochistan: 
The solution to Balochistan&#8217;s problems lies within Pakistan(inclusive of Baloch viewpoint) and not with the UN or anybody else. While Balochistan merits urgent resolution, foreign meddling only spoils the issue.

Untouchables: 
Foreign agents have become untouchables. Those who betray Pakistan, work for foreign powers and break local laws are being projected akin to heroes. After the May incident in Abbottabad, for example, Dr Afridi&#8217;s CIA sponsored polio campaign had resulted in an anti-polio campaign. Next, Hussain Haqqani after the memo debacle was offered succour by USA.

The need of the hour is national unity. Whatever shortcomings are present within the national system or grievances with any individual or group, they should not be directed at the army. Serious issues should neither be dogmatically preached, nor slanderously projected via media. They demand proper knowledge, analysis, and presentation that should not forsake the national cause.

The Pakistan Army has heroically fought against multiple adversaries, even in overwhelming odds defended Pakistan. Its prestige is the prestige of the nation. All citizens must support the army in its sacred duties. It, in turn, must remain professional, apolitical, nationalistic and brave. It should further distance itself from the infamous legacy of the previous regime; the challenges ahead demand these virtues from the army. The Pakistan Army supported by the Pakistani nation can weather all storms.Pakistan&#8217;s real enemy is outside Pakistan, even if they harbour quislings within.

The geopolitical winds favour Pakistan:
Middle East is ablaze with anti- Americanism in which the Americans will be embroiled even further. The Americans will be leaving with the bulk of their forces from Afghanistan, resulting in reduction of Pakistan&#8217;s destabilisation. The Chinese will be arriving in Gwadar and bonding Pakistan in an even tighter geopolitical economic embrace. 

The Russians will be Pakistan&#8217;s new friend. The visit of Pakistan Air Chief, followed by the COAS to Moscowand President Putin in Islamabad opens new geopolitical options.

Pakistan Army remains determined and prepared to defend the country. The nation remains prepared to support it!


The writer is a retired brigadier and has authored a book titled Gwadar on the Global Chessboard. Blog: wwwpakistangeopolitics.blogspot.com

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## VCheng

fatman17 said:


> *Target - Pakistan Army*
> 
> 
> By: Nadir Mir | September 25, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, Pakistan Army is the target. It is being assailed by friends and foes alike. The army, which has stood like a rock in the countrys defence, is the hurdle for its enemies. Our enemies believe that by weakening the army and demonising the ISI,Pakistan can be denuclearised and balkanised. This is, indeed, the illogic of imperialist-hegemonic powers. Yet, *more astounding is the role of Pakistans civilian-political leadership, who seeks to shrink the armys space in national affairs*. ...................



What an utterly predictable lament. 

That is the crux, isn't it: Just how expansive should the Army's space be in national affairs? An argument can be made that presently it is too big, but efforts to put it into its rightful place should not jeopardize the country itself. 

Quite the dilemma.


----------



## Windjammer

*
Guys, can you please confirm, whether this is a thermal imaging telescope or the Red Spot site. ?*


----------



## Jango

Windjammer said:


>


*





Pic originally posted by Last Hope

Looks kind of same.*


----------



## TaimiKhan

Windjammer said:


> *
> Guys, can you please confirm, whether this is a thermal imaging telescope or the Red Spot site. ?*



Its the M4 or something like that Red *** sight.

Thermal sights are much bigger.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

fatman17 said:


> .........
> The geopolitical winds favour Pakistan:
> Middle East is ablaze with anti- Americanism in which the Americans will be embroiled even further. The Americans will be leaving with the bulk of their forces from Afghanistan, resulting in reduction of Pakistan&#8217;s destabilisation. The Chinese will be arriving in Gwadar and bonding Pakistan in an even tighter geopolitical economic embrace.
> 
> The Russians will be Pakistan&#8217;s new friend. The visit of Pakistan Air Chief, followed by the COAS to Moscowand President Putin in Islamabad opens new geopolitical options...................



Oh, and by the way, the geopolitical "winds" that are mentioned are not much of a breeze, and can be easily changed by a huff and a puff the other way.


----------



## Windjammer

Rawalpindi - September 25, 2012: 
A high powered delegation lead by General Ma Xiaotian, Deputy Chief of General Staff of Peoples Liberation Army (PLA), China, today visited Joint Staff Headquarters Chaklala. General Ma Xiaotian called on General Khalid Shameem Wynne, Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee (CJCSC) and discussed matters related to ongoing mutual cooperation between the two Armed Forces. 
The visit of Chinese delegation commences the start of 9th Round of Pak-China Defence and Security Talks, which dialate upon the Defence and Security relations between the two countries.
General Ma Xiaotian appreciated the role played by the people and Armed Forces of Pakistan specially the efforts in fighting terrorism. He reiterated that the cooperation in different fields between the two Armed Forces will continue with a renewed resolve and commitment towards each other. 
A document concerning mutual military cooperation was also signed by the two sides. On his arrival at Joint Staff Headquarters General Ma Xiaotian was presented a guard of honour by a smartly turned out tri service contingent.





General Ma Xiaotion, Deputy Chief of General Staff of Peoples Liberation Army, China and General Khalid Shamim Wynne, Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee receiving salute from the tri service contingent at Joint Staff Headquarters Chaklala on Tuesday.






General Ma Xiaotian, Deputy Chief of General Staff called on Chief of Army Staff (COAS), General Ashfaq Parvez Kayani at General Headquarters on Tuesday

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Xeric

http://www.thenews.com.pk/Todays-News-2-133913-Sixth-phase-of-repatriation-of-SWA-IDPs-begins

*Sixth phase of repatriation of SWA IDPs begins*

WANA: The sixth phase of the repatriation process of the internally displaced persons from South Waziristan got underway Monday, officials said.



Addressing the repatriating tribal people at the Frontier Corps Fort in Tank on Monday, Brigadier Muhammad Asghar said the 395 families comprising 1,753 individuals would be repatriated during the sixth phase of the repatriation process by September 26.



He said that 43,153 persons had been repatriated during the five phases that started in 2010.H said model villages were being established for the returning tribespeople and health centres, schools and markets had been rehabilitated. He said fish, poultry and cattle farms were being set up to create jobs opportunities.


----------



## Windjammer

Rawalpindi - September 27, 2012: 
Pakistan Army contingent of Special Forces Group participated in two week joint Military exercise 'Cormorant Strike lll - 2012' at Sri Lanka Army Camp in Minneriya, which ended this week. 
Two thousand Sri Lankan tri service personnel including some foreign military personnel from Pakistan, China, Sri-Lanka, Bangladesh, Maldives and India participated in this exercise. 
Exercise "Cormorant Strike" involved amphibious landing followed by operation on land under simulated combat action.
The military observers from Pakistan, China, Afghanistan, India, Maldives, Indonesia, Malysia and Burnai also witnessed the joint exercises.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*Night Vision Goggles (NVG)* 


During the history of warfare, operations at night have always been degraded significantly, if not totally avoided. Typically, soldiers fighting at night have had to resort to artificial illumination, e.g., at first fire and later with light sources such as searchlights. The use of light sources on the battlefield had the detrimental result of giving away tactical positions and information about maneuvers. The advent of new technologies initially in the 1950's and continuing into the present time has changed this situation. The engineers and scientists at the US Army's Communications-Electronics Command (CECOM) Night Vision & Electronic Sensors Directorate (NVESD) have discovered ways to capture available electro-magnetic radiation outside that portion of the spectrum visible to the human eye and have developed equipment to enable the American soldier to fight as well at night as during the day and to "Own the Night". 

Night vision devices (NVDs) provide night fighters with the ability to see, maneuver and shoot at night or during periods of reduced visibility. The Army used two different types of NVDs - image intensifiers and thermals. Image-Intensifying Devices are based upon light amplification and must have some light available. These devices can amplify the available light from 2,000 to 5,000 times. Thermal Forward-Looking Infrared (FLIR) detectors - sometimes called "sensors" - work by sensing the temperature difference between an object and its environment. FLIR systems are installed on certain combat vehicles and helicopters. 

NVGs are electro-optical devices that intensify (or amplify) existing light instead of relying on a light source of their own. Image intensifiers capture ambient light and amplify it thousands of times by electronic means to display the battlefield to a soldier via a phosphor display such as night vision goggles. This ambient light comes from the stars, moon or sky glow from distant manmade sources, such as cities. The devices are sensitive to a broad spectrum of light, from visible to infrared (invisible). Users do not look through NVGs, you look at the the amplified electronic image on a phosphor screen. 

Light enters the NVG through an objective lens and strikes a photo cathode powered by a high energy charge from the power supply. The energy charge accelerates across a vacuum inside the intensifier and strikes a phosphor screen (like a TV screen) where the image is focused. The eyepiece magnifies the image. 

An NVG phosphor screen is purposefully colored green because the human eye can differentiate more shades of green than other phosphor colors. Like cameras, NVGs have various image magnifications. The distance at which a human-sized figure can be clearly recognized under normal conditions (moon and star light, with no haze or fog) depends on both the magnifying power of the objective lens and the strength of the image intensifier. The maximum viewing range is 100 feet to 400 feet. 

A soldier can conduct his combat missions without any active illumination sources using only image intensifiers. The main advantages of image intensifiers as night vision devices are their small size, light weight, low power requirements and low cost. These attributes have enabled image intensifier goggles for head-worn, individual soldier applications and resulted in hundreds of thousands of night vision goggles to be procured by the US Army. Research and development continues today on image intensifiers in the areas of longer wavelength spectral response, higher sensitivity, larger fields of view and increased resolution. 

The view through NVDs can be a lot like looking down a tunnel. Your normal field of view is almost 190 degrees - but that is cut down to 40 degrees with NVDs. That side -- or "peripheral" -- vision you're accustomed to, and from which you often see dangers, is just not there. To adjust for that you must constantly turn your head to scan for the dangers on either side of you that you can't see in your narrow field of view. (See the article in this issue titled, Proper Scanning Critical to NVG Operations). 

At their best, NVGs cannot provide the same level of sharpness to what you see as what you're accustomed to in the daytime. While normal vision is 20/20, NVGs can, at best, provide only 20/25 to 20/40, and even this is possible only during optimal illumination and when you have a high-contrast target or scene. As either illumination or contrast decreases, the NVG's visual acuity drops, giving you an even more "fuzzy" image. 

Normally you use both eyes (binocular vision) to pick up cues to help estimate the distance and depth of an abject. However, with NVDs you are essentially using one eye (monocular) vision, which can pose real problems. For example, when you are wearing NVDs and you view two objects of different sizes that are side-by-side, the larger object appears to be nearer. When you view overlapping objects through an NVD, the one that is in front "appears" to be nearer - maybe much more so than is true. In addition, some objects viewed through NVGs may appear to be farther away than they actually are. The reason for that is that we tend to associate the loss of detail sharpness with distance. On the other hand, a light source that is not part of a terrain feature - for example, a light atop a tower - may look closer than it actually is. It's important to be aware of these potential problems and that NVG users tend to overestimate distance and underestimate depth (how tall an object is). 

Your eye needs time to adjust from day to night vision. That's why you can barely see when you first enter a dark movie theater during the daytime - your eyes need time to adjust to the darkness. So it is with NVGs. You are basically getting a dim-day view, so when you remove your NVGs, your eyes need time to adapt to the darkness. The amount of time you need depends on how long you have been wearing the NVGs. Most people achieve about a 75 percent dark-adaptation within 30 seconds of removing the goggles. This is especially important to keep in mind if you are using your NVGs as binoculars - basically lifting them to your eyes and then lowering them. 

Military tacticians throughout history have seen the advantages of being able to maneuver effectively under cover of darkness. Historically, maneuvering large armies at night carried such risks that it was rarely attempted. During WW II, the United States, Britain, and Germany worked to develop rudimentary night vision technology. For example, a useful infrared sniper scope that used near-infrared cathodes coupled to visible phosphors to provide a near-infrared image converter was fielded. However this device had several disadvantages. The infrared sniper scope required an active IR searchlight that was so large it had to be mounted on a flatbed truck. This active IR searchlight could be detected by any enemy soldiers equipped with similar equipment. The rifle-mounted scope also required cumbersome batteries and provided limited range. 

The infrared sniper scope showed that night vision technology was on the horizon. Military leaders immediately saw many uses for this technology beyond sniping at the enemy under cover of darkness. An army equipped with night vision goggles, helmets, and weapons sights would be able to operate 24 hours a day. The Army Corps of Engineers, for example, would be able to build bridges and repair roads at night providing a measure of safety from airborne attack. The next challenge in night vision technology would be the development of passive systems that did not require IR searchlights that might give away a soldier's position to the enemy. 

Through the 1950's, Night Vision focused on improving upon the cascade image tube, a development of the Germans during WW II. Scientists at the Radio Corporation of America (RCA) were contracted to research and develop a near-infrared, two-stage cascade image tube. Using a new multi-alkali photocathode (developed at RCA), the new cascade image tube performed beyond everyone's expectations. This new system, known as Image Intensification (I2), gathered ambient light from the moon and the stars in the night sky and intensified this light. Night Vision quickly adjusted their plans to improve upon this system. There were certain challenges attendant with this new technology: the gain was limited and the output image was upside down. A third electrostatic stage added to the tube resulted in more gain and re-inverted the image, but the tube grew to 17 inches long and 3.5 inches in diameter to maintain adequate edge resolution. This made the system too large for military applications. However, these developments were a major step forward in the development of passive, man-portable night vision systems. 

By the mid-1960's, scientists and engineers at Night Vision fielded the first generation of passive night vision devices for U.S. troops, including a Small Starlight Scope that served as a rifle-mounted sight or as a handheld viewer. Realizing these systems were far from perfected, Night Vision research personnel came to refer to the development of this early equipment as the First Generation Image Intensifier Program. Scientists and engineers would go on to improve upon this technology to deliver a second and third generation of night vision equipment. 

The first generation Small Starlight Scope was soon put to practical use in the field. With the United States' growing involvement in Vietnam, U.S. soldiers quickly recognized that they faced an enemy that relied on the cover of darkness to conduct its maneuvers and offensive operations. In 1964, the U.S. Army issued night vision equipment to the troops in Vietnam. The Vietnam War proved to be an important stage in the development of night vision systems. 

Thermal imaging, based on the far infrared spectrum, forms an image of objects by sensing the differences between the heat radiated by a particular object or target and its surrounding environment. Up until the 1970's, early prototypes using this technology were very expensive. 

While Night Vision focused much of its R&D efforts on developing practical night vision equipment based on near-infrared technology, Night Vision scientists were also striving for a technological advance that would lead the way to feasible Far Infrared night vision equipment. The technological advances that would lead Night Vision into developing thermal imaging systems in the 1970's was the advent of linear scanning imagers, consisting of multiple-element detector arrays. The multiple element arrays provided a high-performance, real-time framing imager that could be practically applied to military uses. This technology would lead to targeting and navigation systems known as Forward Looking Infrared (FLIR) systems. FLIR systems provide the advantage of 'seeing' not only at night but also through many smokes, fogs, and other obscuring conditions. 

FLIR imaging systems capability became much in demand for all weapon systems platforms, spawning a proliferation of designs and prototypes for the various weapons platforms. As a result, a group of experts from NVL developed a design for a Universal Viewer for Far Infrared in 1973 that led to the family of Common Modules that were fielded by the thousands across many different platforms. The Common Modules based FLIR systems realized significant cost savings over previous designs. 

The major test of these technological efforts came in late 1990/early 1991 when Iraqi armed forces invaded Kuwait. The United States of America and its allies immediately mobilized to force Saddam Hussein's forces out of Kuwait in Operation Desert Storm. Night vision systems would prove vital to operating in the desert environment. Night vision systems using I2 and FLIR technologies were used by ground troops and major weapon systems such as tanks, helicopters, missile systems and infantry fighting vehicles. Targeting systems using FLIR technology were particularly important to the major weapon systems due to their ability to 'see' through dense smoke, dust, fog, and haze at great distances. As in Vietnam, Operation Desert Storm showed Night Vision scientists and engineers that improvements could be made, for example sensor fusion that integrated I2 and FLIR capabilities. 

The night vision industry has evolved through three stages, or "Generations," of development. Generation I technology is obsolete in the US market. We offer products based on Generation II, II+, III, and III+. Each generation offers more sensitivity and can operate effectively on less light. 

Operating life expectancy of Generation I image intensifier tubes was about 2000 hours. Generation II tubes have a life expectancy from 2,500 hours to 4000 hours. Continuing improvements have increased the operating life expectancy of Generation III tubes to10,000 hours. This makes tube replenishment for the system virtually unnecessary. This is an important consideration when the intensifier tube normally represents 50% of the overall cost of the night vision system. 

Most natural backgrounds reflect infrared light more readily than visible light. When reflectance differences between discernable objects are maximized, viewing contrast increases, making potential terrain hazards and targets far more distinguishable. Gen III's high infrared response complements this phenomenon, creating a sharper, more informative image. 

Generation I
Amplification: 1,000x
The early 1960's was witness to the beginning of passive night vision. Technological improvements included vacuum tight fused fiber optics for good center resolution and improved gain, multi-alkali photocathodes and fiber optic input & output windows. GEN I devices lacked the sensitivity and light amplification necessary to see below full moonlight, and were often staged or cascaded to improve gain. As a result, GEN I systems were large and cumbersome, less reliable, and relatively poor low light imagers. They were also characterized by streaking and distortion. 

Generation II
Amplification: 20,000x
The development of the Microchannel Plate (MCP) led to the birth of Generation II devices in the late 1960's and early 1970's. Higher electron gains were now possible through smaller packaging, and performance improvements made observation possible down to 1/4 moonlight. The first proximity focused microchannel plate (MCP) image intensifier tube was an 18mm used in the original AN/PVS-5 NVG. Generation II+ provides improved performance over standard Gen II by providing increased gain at high and low levels. Generation II+ equipment will provide the best image under full moonlight conditions and is recommended for urban environments. 

Generation III
Amplification: 30,000 - 50,000x
The current state-of-the-art, the Generation III intensifier multiplies the light gathering power of the eye or video receptor up to 30,000 times. Requiring over 460 manufacturing steps, the GEN III intensifier is typically characterized by a Gallium Arsenide (GaAs) photocathode, which is grown using a metal organic vapor-phase epitaxy (MOVPE) process. The photon sensitivity of the GaAs phtocathode extends into the near-infrared region, where night sky illuminance and contrast ratios are highest. Sealed to an input window which minimizes veiling glare, the photocathode generates an electron current which is proximity focused onto a phosphor screen, where the electron energy is converted into green light which can then be relayed to the eye or sensor through an output window. 

The GEN III Gallium Arsenide (GaAs) photocathode is uniquely sensitive beyond 800 nanometers, considered to be the critical near-infrared region where night sky illuminance levels are greatest. This spectral response shift to the red region results in improved Signal-to-Noise Ratios over GEN III's predecessors, delivering a three-fold improvement in visual acuity and detection distances. 

GSorg.

_what type of NVG's are being used in PA/PAA?_


----------



## Thorough Pro

Windjammer said:


> Two thousand Sri Lankan tri service personnel including some foreign military personnel from *Pakistan*, China, Sri-Lanka, Bangladesh, Maldives and *India* participated in this exercise.



Is this a first? Pakistan and Indian millitary exercising together?


----------



## Thorough Pro

Nice article Fatman, as you mentioned, NVS is old technology, you need to have some kind of light be it natural or artifical illumination (infra red) to be able to see through these devices, even then one might miss persons hiding in foilage or plantation.

Thermal Imaging (FLIR) which is a newer and better technology does not require any kind of light, it uses heat signature (body heat) of humans and animals to see them even in pitch dark conditions on stormy, moon less nights, not only this htey have better range too. You can see the difference in following video.











Thermal imaging can also be fooled if you can somehow (through special dressing) keep your body heat from escaping your clothing. Here is a Russian counter measure for Thermal imaging..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PiyaraPakistan

Serbia and Pakistan are considering defense cooperation, including possible export of ammunition, armored vehicles and assault rifles to the Asian country. 
Serbia has been trying since 2009 to arrange such sales and an agreement may be reached after a visit by Pakistani Defense Minister Syed Naveed Qamar to several defense producers in the Balkan country, Serbias Defense Minister Aleksandar Vucic told reporters in Belgrade today after meeting with Qamar. 

The Balkan country, which is going through its second recession in three years, is looking for new markets for its arms industry. Serbias arms exports fell by at least a fifth last year to less than $200 million as sales to Libya stopped after the uprising that ousted longtime leader Muammar Qaddafi. 

Serbia has eight state-owned military plants including rifle maker Zastava Oruzje AD and aircraft producer Utva, which sell mostly to countries in Africa, Asia, Europe and also to the U.S. 

Qamar said Pakistan may also consider a free trade agreement with Serbia.


----------



## fatman17

Tuesday, October 16, 2012 


*Serbia wants to sell military equipment to Pakistan*


BELGRADE: Serbia wants to conclude an agreement with Pakistan that would enable the export of its military equipment to the Asian country, Defence Minister Aleksandar Vucic said on Monday.

What we can offer and what they are interested in are armoured vehicles, large calibre ammunition, assault rifles and night-vision equipment, Vucic said after the meeting with his Pakistani counterpart Naveed Qamar.

Qamar said the details of a potential accord would be identified after a Serbian delegation visit to his country, planned in the coming months.

For several years, Serbia has been trying to increase its military industrys exports, notably of ammunition, rifles, explosives and small planes. According to the latest official data, these exports have increased in value to $247 million from $75 million some five years ago. afp


_Russia has a lot of 'clout' with Serbia!_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Thursday, October 18, 2012 



*Rs 118bn CSF utilised to finance inefficiencies in Q1*


By Sajid Chaudhry

ISLAMABAD: The Rs 118 billion received by the country under the head of Coalition Support Fund (CSF) from the United States has been utilised to finance the inefficiencies of the power sector during the first three-and-a-half-months of the ongoing fiscal year 2012-13 instead of utilising the funds for the development of the country, official sources informed here on Wednesday. 

To meet the growing financing needs of the power sector, the authorities are also of the view that power tariff increase would be an option if needed. 

However, economic managers of the country are of the view that despite giving over Rs 119 billion power sector subsidy and other dues, the Ministry of Finance has been able to contain the fiscal deficit at 1.0 percent of the gross domestic product (GDP) during the first quarter July-September period of the ongoing fiscal year 2012-13 

The total power subsidy for fiscal year 2011-12 was Rs 185 billion while during the current fiscal year Rs 118 billion has already been utilised. 

The budget deficit during first quarter of the ongoing fiscal year 2012-13 was 0.3 percent less than the 1.3 percent of the GDP witnessed during the same period of the last fiscal year 2011-12, official sources explained. 

However, this fiscal consolidation has been achieved through utilisation of major portion of Rs 118 billion CSF arrears amount received from the United States, the sources added. The sources explained the Pakistan had received Rs 118 billion CSF arrears amount received from the United States and 80 percent of this amount has been consumed in the power sector subsidy, giving financial assistance to Pakistan State Oil to enable it to survive from a sudden default from Letter of Credit opened for import of oil into Pakistan. Only 30 percent of the amount has been utilised for other purposes from CSF arrears amount received from the United States, sources added. 

The sources further informed that a total amount of Rs 119 billion has been paid under the head of power sector subsidy, tariff differential claims and import of oil for running the power generation houses in three-and-a-half-month or till October 15, 2012 and this includes Rs 95 billion in first quarter July-September period. This also included payment of Rs 24 billion to independent power producers (IPPs) on the directives of the Supreme Court of Pakistan. This amount has been paid in three equal instalments of Rs 8 billion, making a total of Rs 24 billion. However, the federal government had paid Rs 38 billion power subsidy during the same period of last fiscal year 2011-12. Despite tall claims of reforms in the power sector, financial bleeding continues and financial resources are being utilised in meeting inefficiencies of the power sector, said the sources. 

The sources informed that federal revenues have been recorded at Rs 410 billion. The official sources informed that overall borrowing of the federal government till October 12, 2012 amounted to Rs 495 billion, however, federal government has paid Rs 226 billion to State Bank of Pakistan to retire its SBP borrowing. The net borrowing by the federal government during three-and-a-half-month of ongoing fiscal year 2012-13 stood at only Rs 272 billion.


_lol_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Friday, October 19, 2012 

*Serbia, Pakistan agree to sign military deal*

Staff Report 

RAWALPINDI: Pakistan and Serbia on Thursday agreed on military deal besides entering into Preferential Trade Agreement and establishing joint ministerial commission, said a Defence Ministry spokesman.

According to officials, the agreements in this connection would be signed during Serbian delegation&#8217;s visit to Pakistan.

Defence Minister Naveed Qamar who is in Serbia also extended invitation to the Serbian president and prime minister to visit Pakistan to further deepen the ties. The officials said they would soon visit Pakistan after accepting the invitation.

Qamar met the highest leadership and command in the House of Guards in Topcider, Belgrade. The minister is leading a four-member delegation to Serbia. Serbian Deputy PM Aleksandar Vucic said that Pakistan was and would remain a friend of Serbia and has always been on the side of Pakistan in the international context. During the visit, Qamar met Serbian President Tomislav Nikolic, Prime Minister Ivica Dacic, the deputy prime minister, Defence Minister Aleksandar Vucic and Speaker of the Serbian National Assembly Nebojsa Stefanovic. The Defence Minister also visited various defence installations and witnessed a demonstration held by Serbian Special Forces.

The visit is aimed at identifying avenues for cooperation between the defence establishments of the two countries. In this context, a prospective Memorandum of Understanding on cooperation in the field of defence also came under discussion. The Minister also broached issues of opening of Serbian Embassy in Islamabad, concluding Preferential Trade Agreement and holding of Joint Ministerial Commission. The Serbian dignitaries assured their cooperation and stated that these issues will be addressed at priority.

Topic of the meeting held with Serbian president and deputy PM was the promotion of bilateral cooperation in different fields, and the two sides talked about the military-to-military, military-economic and military-educational cooperation.

DT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xeric

:: ISPR :: Inter Services Public Relations - PAKISTAN

*Passing Out Parade of 126 PMA Long Course, 24 Technical Graduate Course, 45 Integrated Course, 10th Lady Cadet Course*







"During the past few years, we have witnessed rapid changes in the international environment resulting in a wave of internal instability in our country. We have been subjected to a new form of war with dangerous consequence for our liberty and independence. We must prove to the world that we are a resilient nation and cannot be undermined by extremists". General Khalid Shameem Wynne, Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee (CJCSC) made these assertions while addressing the Passing out Parade of 126 PMA long course.

The Chairman highlighted that "we are living in an era of rapid technological advancement and future military leadership will find themselves at a loss if they fail to keep pace with evolving trends".

The CJCSC while reviewing the Parade appreciated the standard of professionalism acquired by the graduating cadets, specially the immaculate turn out and exuberance in drill movements. Chairman while addressing the cadet officers said that "Pakistan is a peace loving country and we want to promote international peace as it is an assurance of our own internal stability. Our brave officers and soldiers have given their best in the line of duty to ensure the defence of motherland. I am confident that this trust has been reposed in able hands and you will become a mark of pride for your nation".

Chairman congratulated the parents of cadets and the Faculty for achieving traditional bench marks of excellence in molding young men into able and impeccable officers of Pakistan Army.

The Sword of Honour for the overall best cadet was awarded to Academy Senior Under Officer Anees, the President Gold Medal was awarded to Battalion Senior Under Officer Jalal, Chief of Army Staffs Overseas Gold Medal was awarded to Allied Under Officer Osama and Chief of Army Staff Cane was awarded to Course Senior Under Officer Tariq.

Earlier on his arrival at PMA Chairman was received by Major General Sadiq Ali, Commandant Pakistan Military Academy. The commissioning parade constituted the 126 PMA Long Course, 24 Technical Graduate Course, 45 Integrated Course, 10th Lady Cadet Course along with a number of allied cadets from friendly countries of Palestine and Sudan. 

Video:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151215924333766

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

too bad it had to be a wet day


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan looks to boost defence links with Bosnia-Herzegovina and Serbia*


Jon Grevatt, Bangkok


2012-Oct-16Pakistan has enhanced defence co-operation with Bosnia-Herzegovina and Serbia as part of Islamabad's continuing effort to secure defence technology partnerships with developing countries.

Serbia's Minister of Defence Aleksandar Vucic and Pakistani Minister of Defence Naveed Qamar agreed in Belgrade on 15 October to explore areas of military trade and related technological collaboration.

A memorandum of understanding with similar objectives was signed by Pakistan and Bosnia-Herzegovina in Islamabad on 9 October.

A statement by the Serbian government said it has offered Pakistan armoured vehicles, large-calibre ammunition, assault rifles and night-vision devices as well as the use of wind tunnels for military aerospace trials.

Related technology transfer and production also featured in talks, although the statement indicated an accord to outline such collaboration would be signed at a later date.

The memorandum of understanding between Pakistan and Bosnia-Herzegovina did not identify specific platforms or systems but any defence collaboration would be focused on the latter's modest industrial capabilities, which cover conventional systems including small arms, ammunition, mortar shells and grenades.

Islamabad's move to secure such partnerships is indicative of its lack of trust in some major military suppliers and its resultant strategy to seek to build defence relations with developing nations.

This assertion has boosted Pakistan's defence trade links with China and prompted it to enter defence collaboration deals with a host of countries including the Czech Republic, Indonesia, Turkey, Uzbekistan and Yemen.

Previous suppliers, France and Russia, have both indicated in the past 12 months that they are less likely to transfer materiel and related technologies to Pakistan due to their lucrative trade links with India.

Pakistan-Russia defence trade has featured Islamabad's purchase of more than 30 Mi-17 helicopters and RD-93/RD-33 turbofan engines for its JF-17 combat aircraft, while France has supplied Pakistan with Agosta submarines and Mirage fighters in recent decades.

Additionally, there is increasing suspicion in Islamabad that the United States - another major military supplier - might impose additional sanctions on Pakistan. This suspicion has grown since a US Congress decision in July 2011 to withhold military aid valued at USD800 million and the worsening relations between the US and Pakistan, which is partly a result of the May 2011 raid by US special forces that culminated in the killing of Al-Qaeda leader Osama bin Laden.



DW

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

feel a bit sorry for those young aspiring men, a big moment in their life and it had to be raining!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

nuclearpak said:


> feel a bit sorry for those young aspiring men, a big moment in their life and it had to be raining!!!



I think that makes the men of steel nothing, besides that rain is something positive in Islam.


----------



## Xeric

nuclearpak said:


> feel a bit sorry for those young aspiring men, a big moment in their life and it had to be raining!!!



i think, i like it in the rain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fieldmarshal

i can tell u for a fact that it is really really cold in abbottabad since the last few days, as it rains almost daily and their has been snow on the mountains.


----------



## khanasifm

Serbian Defense http://www.mod.gov.rs/PHPFotogalerija/galerija/prikaz_slike_eng.php?id_fotogalerije=1078&rb_slike=1#

http://www.mod.gov.rs/novi_eng.php?action=fullnews&id=3693

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lazar_BVT

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ALAS_(missile)

http://www.vti.mod.gov.rs/ntp/rad2009/2-09/9/9.pdf

http://www.yugoimport.com/slike/y_report_26.pdf

Activities within the programme of the visit of Pakistani delegation were completed by visiting the Technical Test Centre and the standing exhibition of arms and military equipment in Nikinci. Blatantly-navigation systems, 155 mm NORA and 122 mm SOKO self-propelled artillery systems, LAZAR multipurpose armoured fighting vehicle, ALAS missile system, and the possibility of cooperation in the modernization of helicopters and armoured fighting vehicles were presented.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

* book 'Fangs of Ice &#8211; Story of Siachen' by Lt Col Ishfaq Ali *

does anyone have info on this book. where to buy it from


----------



## Windjammer

Kashif, Faraz and Gulsher....have moved on. !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

fatman17 said:


> * book 'Fangs of Ice &#8211; Story of Siachen' by Lt Col Ishfaq Ali *
> 
> does anyone have info on this book. where to buy it from



Title	Fangs of ice: the story of Siachen
Author	Syed Ishfaq Ali
Publisher	Pak American Commercial, 1991
Original from	the University of Michigan
Digitized	Sep 3, 2008
ISBN	9698152008, 9789698152000
Length	161 pages

It is out of print currently:

Fangs of ice: The story of Siachen: Syed Ishfaq Ali: 9789698152000: Amazon.com: Books

It may be possible to get a hold of a copy on loan from a library, the following have copies (others have them too):

1.	
Cornell University Library 
Ithaca, NY 14853 United States

2.	
Syracuse University 
Syracuse, NY 13244 United States

3.	
University of Toronto 
Robarts Library
Toronto, ON M5S 1A5 Canada

4.	
Columbia University In the City of New York 
Columbia University Libraries
New York, NY 10027 United States

5.	
University of Pennsylvania Library 
Philadelphia, PA 19104 United States

6.	
McGill University Library 
Montreal, QC H3A 1Y1 Canada

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

VCheng said:


> Title	Fangs of ice: the story of Siachen
> Author	Syed Ishfaq Ali
> Publisher	Pak American Commercial, 1991
> Original from	the University of Michigan
> Digitized	Sep 3, 2008
> ISBN	9698152008, 9789698152000
> Length	161 pages
> 
> It is out of print currently:
> 
> Fangs of ice: The story of Siachen: Syed Ishfaq Ali: 9789698152000: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> It may be possible to get a hold of a copy on loan from a library, the following have copies (others have them too):
> 
> 1.
> Cornell University Library
> Ithaca, NY 14853 United States
> 
> 2.
> Syracuse University
> Syracuse, NY 13244 United States
> 
> 3.
> University of Toronto
> Robarts Library
> Toronto, ON M5S 1A5 Canada
> 
> 4.
> Columbia University In the City of New York
> Columbia University Libraries
> New York, NY 10027 United States
> 
> 5.
> University of Pennsylvania Library
> Philadelphia, PA 19104 United States
> 
> 6.
> McGill University Library
> Montreal, QC H3A 1Y1 Canada



would these libraries sell a copy?


----------



## VCheng

fatman17 said:


> would these libraries sell a copy?




Libraries do sell of their old books from time to time.


----------



## fatman17

VCheng said:


> Libraries do sell of their old books from time to time.



would you be willing to check since you are in the US?


----------



## VCheng

fatman17 said:


> would you be willing to check since you are in the US?



Of course, let me see what I can do to get hold of a copy. I hope it is nothing urgent, it may take a while.


----------



## fatman17

VCheng said:


> Of course, let me see what I can do to get hold of a copy. I hope it is nothing urgent, it may take a while.



no issue - thanks a lot


----------



## Windjammer

*
Pakistan Army's Double Cabin Mount.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Windjammer said:


> *
> Pakistan Army's Double Cabin Mount.*



weird location for the MG on the door. how does the gunner operate it. sitting inside?


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

interesting


----------



## fatman17

Wednesday, October 31, 2012 

*Gen Wynne leaves for Australia*

Staff Report

RAWALPINDI: General Khalid Shameem Wynne, chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee, left for Australia on Tuesday on a five-day official visit.

The chairman would head national delegation, comprising of representatives from three services, MoFA and MoI in Pakistan-Australia Defence and Security Talks. 

During the visit, General Wynne will also call on Stephen Smith, defence minister of Australia, General David Hurley, chief of defence forces and a number of other military dignitaries.

Earlier, General Khalid Shameem Wynne was seen off by Lieutenant General Muhammad Asif, director general Joint Staff and other senior officers from the Joint Staff Headquarters.

DT


----------



## Windjammer

fatman17 said:


> weird location for the MG on the door. how does the gunner operate it. sitting inside?



I believe these vehicles are left hand drive, should the need arise, the front seat crew can easily maintain a firing position, even if he has to lean out of the window. Most tanks also have an internal MG.


----------



## Saleem

who are the contenders for the next chief?


----------



## Thorough Pro

Why not use open jeep instead? Jeeps offer better view and monbility in my opinion.



Windjammer said:


> *
> Pakistan Army's Double Cabin Mount.*


----------



## Windjammer

*
Albeit, a dated image, none the less it shows that PA has come a long way from just a male dominated service.....a lady officer briefs the Army chief during a major exercise.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

AWT sells some Askari bank shares to Fauji Foundation.

This was coming from sometime. AWT was getting losses for sometime, and people were advised to get their money back they deposited from some funds. Now they will get the money back surely. 

A select few driven by their personal ambitions!!!


----------



## Xeric

fatman17 said:


> * book 'Fangs of Ice  Story of Siachen' by Lt Col Ishfaq Ali *
> 
> does anyone have info on this book. where to buy it from



i had this book 10 years back, but i lost it while i was traveling in Shalimar Express 

Yep, i do have my stupid moments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*Army Rank*

Pakistani military uniforms closely resemble those of the British armed services. The principal colors are greenish brown for the army, navy blue for the navy, and light blue for the air force. Brown and black camouflage fatigues are commonly worn by army troop units. Rank insignia also are similar to those used by the British. 

The rank structure is also patterned on the British model. Following the British Indian tradition, there are three junior commissioned officer (JCO) grades between enlisted and officer rank for those who rise by promotion from among enlisted recruits. The junior commissioned officer is a continuation of the former viceroy's commissioned officer rank. During the early days of the Pakistan Army, there was a large cultural gap between officers and enlisted personnel. In the early 1990s, JCOs had wide responsibilities in the day-to-day supervision of lower grades, but they were a group that may have outlived its usefulness because officers have become "more Pakistani" and less dependent on British models and because the education level of enlisted men has risen. Promotion to JCO rank, however, remains a powerful incentive for enlisted personnel; thus, if JCO ranks are ever phased out, it will likely be a slow process

FIELD MARSHAL
GENERAL
LT.GENERAL
MAJ.GENERAL
BRIGADIER

COLONEL
LT.COL
MAJOR
CAPT
LT.
2/LT.

SUBEDAR MAJOR
SUBEDAR
NAIB SUBEDAR
BATTALION HAV.MAJOR (BHM)
REGIMENT/BATTALION QUARTER MASTER HAVILDAR
COMPANY HAV.MAJOR

COMPANY QUARTER MASTER HAVILDAR
HAVILDAR
NAIK
LANCE NAIK
SEPOY


----------



## Jango

No PR237/2012-ISPR	Dated: October 30, 2012
Rawalpindi - October 30, 2012: 
General Khalid Shameem Wynne, Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee left for Australia today on a five days official visit. Chairman will head National delegation comprising of representatives from three services, MoFA and MoI in Pakistan-Australia Defence and Security Talks. During the visit General Khalid Shameem Wynne will also call on Mr. Stephen Smith, Defence Minister of Australia, General David Hurley, Chief of Defence Forces and a number of other military dignitaries. 
Earlier, General Khalid Shameem Wynne was seen off by Lieutenant General Muhammad Asif, Director General Joint Staff and other senior officers from Joint Staff Headquarters. 

:: ISPR :: Inter Services Public Relations - PAKISTAN



fatman17 said:


> SUBEDAR MAJOR



_SM sahib...idhar ayen zara!!!_

A right hand man for the CO on most occasions in adm duties!


----------



## Fieldmarshal

Thorough Pro said:


> Why not use open jeep instead? Jeeps offer better view and monbility in my opinion.



this is not Pakistan Armies double cabin toyota pickup as its left hand drive !!


----------



## fatman17

*Major Non-NATO Ally*



A Major Non-NATO Ally is any country not a member of the North Atlantic Treaty Organization and designated as a major non-NATO ally under Section 2350a(f)(2) of Title 10, United States Code. The MNNA is a designation given by the U.S. government to exceptionally close allies who have strong strategic working relationships with American forces but are not members of the North Atlantic Treaty Organization. &#65533;Major Non-NATO Ally,&#65533; is a title of uncertain distinction; they have become eligible for certain kinds of military assistance, including purchasing excess defense articles and participating in cooperative defense research and development projects. 

Major Non-NATO Ally (MNNA) Status does not entail the same mutual defense and security guarantees afforded to North Atlantic Treaty Organization (NATO) members. However, designation as an MNNA represents an affirmation of the importance the US places on the relationship. US legislation creates two categories of MNNA status. The first category is under Title 10 U.S Code Section 2350a (Nunn Amendment of 1987). The Second is under Section 517 of the Foreign Assistance Act of 1961, as amended (FAA) (title 22, USC Section 2321k).

Title 10 U.S. Code Section 2350a authorizes the Secretary of Defense, with the concurrence of the Secretary of State, to designate MNNAs for purposes of participating with the Department of Defense (DOD) in cooperative research and development programs. Israel, Egypt, Japan, Australia, and the Republic of Korea were given MNNA designation under Title 10 in 1987, followed by Jordan (1996), Argentina (1998), New Zealand and Bahrain (2002), and the Philippines and Thailand (2003). The Departments of State and Defense had notified Congress of the intent to designate Thailand in early October 2003. In June 2004 the U.S. President officially notified the designation of Pakistan as a Major non-NATO Ally (MNNA). Designation under this provision: 

&#9632;Permits firms of the country to bid on certain USG contracts for maintenance, repair or overhaul of DOD equipment outside the Continental US. (10 USC 2349) 
&#9632;Makes a country eligible for certain joint counterterrorism research & development projects. (22 USC 2349a-10(b); PL 104-132 sec. 328(b)) 
&#9632;Allows DOD to enter into cooperative R&D projects with the country to improve conventional defense capabilities on an equitable cost-sharing basis. (10 USC sec 2350a) 
Section 517 of the Foreign Assistance Act of 1961, as amended, authorizes the President to designate a country as a MNNA after 30-days notification to Congress, for purposes of the FAA and the Arms Export Control Act (AECA). The statute, enacted in 1996, initially designated Australia, Egypt, Israel, Japan, the Republic of Korea, and New Zealand as MNNAs. Subsequently, Jordan (1996), Argentina (1998), Bahrain (2002), and the Philippines and Thailand (2003) have also been designated as MNNAs under this provision. Designation under this provision: 
&#9632;Makes a nation eligible, to the maximum extent feasible, for priority delivery of excess defense articles if it is on the South or Southeastern flank of NATO. (FAA &#65533;516) 
&#9632;Makes a nation eligible to buy depleted uranium ammunition. (FAA &#65533;620G) 
&#9632;Makes the country eligible to have U.S.-owned War Reserve Stockpiles on its territory outside of U.S. military installations. (FAA &#65533;514) )]. 
&#9632;Allows the country to enter into agreements with the USG for the cooperative furnishing of training on a bilateral or multilateral basis under reciprocal financial arrangements that may exclude reimbursement for indirect costs and certain other charges. (AECA &#65533;21(g)) 
&#9632;Allows the country to use U.S. provided Foreign Military Financing for commercial leasing of certain defense articles. (Section 589 of the FY01 Foreign Operations Appropriation Act, Public Law 106-429) 
&#9632;Makes a country eligible for loans of materials, supplies and equipment for cooperative R&D projects and testing and evaluation. (AECA &#65533;65) 
&#9632;Makes a country eligible for expedited processing of export licenses of commercial satellites, their technologies, components, and systems. (Section 1309 of the James W. Nance and Meg Donovan Foreign Relations Authorization Act, Fiscal Years 2000 and 2001, Public Law 106-113) 
MNNA designation under section 517 of the FAA can be terminated at the discretion of the President with 30 days notice to the Congress, but no specific criteria or precedents exist regarding termination. 

A 2009 report by the Center for Strategic and Budgetary Assessments suggested that "Key additions to this list might include (but are notnecessarily limited to) Saudi Arabia (considering America&#65533;s longstanding support for the House of Saud and the importance of Saudi oil for the West), Afghanistan and Iraq (given the United States&#65533; substantial military commitments to both nations, which are likely to persist in some form well into the future), and Singapore (which has arguably become the United States&#65533; closest security partner in Southeast Asia in recent years."

On May 2, 2012, President Obama and President Karzai signed the Enduring Strategic Partnership Agreement between the United States of America and the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan. As part of this agreement, the United States pledged to designate Afghanistan a Major Non-NATO Ally (MNNA). Following the entry into force of the Strategic Partnership Agreement on July 4, President Obama signed the MNNA designation for Afghanistan on July 6. Afghanistan is the first country to be designated an MNNA since 2004.

GSOrg


----------



## Sinnerman108

nuclearpak said:


> _SM sahib...idhar ayen zara!!!_
> 
> A right hand man for the CO on most occasions in adm duties!



Some times the right hand, and some times the left hand also !

nonetheless SM is the most interesting character; be it on duty or off duty.
He has a closer relation to, and exercises more control than the COs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

All good armies are run by NCO's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

Windjammer said:


> Kashif, Faraz and Gulsher....have moved on. !!




aur JAB, can't believe thses are the same guys, how time flies..


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Mr Gul Sher from Bannu got chubby


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Thorough Pro said:


> aur JAB, can't believe thses are the same guys, how time flies..



This is my favorite scene....from Sunehre Din 

I used to play it over and over. Brings back memories


----------



## Rajput_Pakistani

Rawalpindi: An agile Pakistan Army cricket team defeated UK army team in the first T20 match played at Rawalpindi Club cricket ground. The Pakistan army eleven defeated UK army team by 9 wickets.Attired in green kit, the Pakistan army team totally outclassed their rivals. UK eleven were all out in the 20th over after scoring 85 runs. Only two players could reach double figures. Pakistani bowlers and fielders displayed a highly professional level of cricket. Pakistani bowler Nasir, Shoaib and Shafiqur Rehmai each took 2 wickets while Khadim took 1 wicket. The Pakistani batsmen chased score in the 11th over and won the match by 9 wickets.

Pak Army defeats UK Army in cricket match | MSN Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

fatman17 said:


> would you be willing to check since you are in the US?





VCheng said:


> Of course, let me see what I can do to get hold of a copy. I hope it is nothing urgent, it may take a while.



I have obtained a copy of the book as a loan. However, it is not for sale, but I am getting a copy made for you Sir.

Can you please PM me information to get this copy to you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

VCheng said:


> I have obtained a copy of the book as a loan. However, it is not for sale, but I am getting a copy made for you Sir.
> 
> Can you please PM me information to get this copy to you?



FM17: The copy is ready, but I have no information on how to get it to you. Please advise.


----------



## fatman17

VCheng said:


> FM17: The copy is ready, but I have no information on how to get it to you. Please advise.



kindly check your PM


----------



## VCheng

fatman17 said:


> kindly check your PM



The copy has been airmailed to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

VCheng said:


> The copy has been airmailed to you.



highly obliged. if you need anything from PK pl do let me know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan Army Employs Lessons of Taliban Conflict*


Apr. 17, 2011

By Usman Ansari 

Special Report


ISLAMABAD - Pakistan is implementing a wide-ranging modernization program in the wake of lessons learned fighting the Taliban.

The program seeks substantial training changes down to the unit level and improvements in personal protection, weaponry, surveillance capabilities, communication equipment, night vision and thermal image sensors, nonlethal weaponry, and vehicle protection.

Drawing on his experience in the British Army when it was initially deployed on counterinsurgency (COIN) duties in Northern Ireland, analyst Brian Cloughley said retraining and re-equipping soldiers schooled in conventional warfare for such duties took a year.

"This is exactly the same for the Pakistan Army's units on the eastern border," Cloughley said.

The areas he stressed the most were "fitness and, above all, training."

"The training program must include all the obvious things, which of course have not been practiced by units on the eastern border: vehicle anti-ambush drills, long-distance foot patrolling, resupply by helicopter, requiring quick pad construction," he said. "It's a long list, and of course all these things are known. They are, however, dormant. And it takes months for units to learn them." Other aspects of British COIN operations were also relevant to Pakistan efforts, Cloughley said.

For the British, an important consideration was "acquisition of radios capable of working in built-up areas, as well as the wide-open spaces," he said. This appears to have been an early lesson for the Pakistan Army.

A military spokesman said some aspects of the program, specifically communication and surveillance capabilities, have been implemented already, and were tested in last year's Azm-e-Nau/New Resolve military exercise.

Analysts were intrigued by mention of new vehicles, however, and Cloughley said there had to be "analysis of the type of enemy and what tactics are likely to be encountered."

He added, "the emphasis on [improvised explosive devices] is most important, but this has to be balanced besides mobility."

Cloughley did stress that "a balance between expense, perception of the threat and effectiveness" also had to be struck. "There isn't much point in buying multimillion-dollar mine-protected vehicles when they aren't going to see much use," he said.


Talk of new vehicles also led to some confusion. According to the military spokesman, the vehicle in question was actually the indigenous Burraq mine-resistant, ambush-protected vehicle manufactured by state-owned military vehicles producer Heavy Industries Taxila (HIT).

He stated the Burraq had been evaluated by potential overseas customers and that foreign vehicles had not been evaluated by Pakistan, as had been speculated. Burraq fills a long-standing operational requirement, as IEDs have taken a considerable toll. HIT refused to comment on Burraq's service status or foreign evaluation.

Another long-awaited change that predates operations against the Taliban has been the switch to a 5.56mm-caliber rifle. The current 7.62mm Heckler & Koch G3A3 battle rifle was found to be too heavy and cumbersome for the swift, mobile style of operations required.

The G3A3 also was impossible to control in full automatic fire, and there was a requirement for an under-barrel grenade launcher, the use of new holographic sights, plus affixed torches or pointing devices.

State-owned Pakistan Ordnance Factories responded with the G3S, which appears to be a carbine version of its PK8 design, itself a G3 chambered for the NATO 5.56mm round. The company exhibited a mock-up of the G3S at February's IDEX defense exhibition in Dubai but were not able to furnish additional information regarding the carbine when contacted.

More infantry support weapons have been called for, such as automatic grenade launchers. The origin or status of these is not clear and was not clarified by the military. More than one system appears to be in service.

The Detonics division of the Al-Technique Corp. of Pakistan (ATCOP) has in the past exhibited a 40mm automatic grenade launcher at Pakistani defense exhibitions, and this is thought to be in at least limited service.

However, analyst Haris Khan of the Pakistan Military Consortium think tank said foreign automatic grenade launchers have been tested, and of two designs short-listed in 2007, one was South African. This is not the only grenade launcher in service; Khan said the Chinese-built version of the Russian AGS30 was rushed into service and that the launchers have been installed or at least tested on the M113 armored personnel carrier.

These, in addition to additional helicopter-mounted 7.62mm MG3 machine guns and mini-guns, have increased fire support for ground troops, he said.

Though the military spokesman could not expand on the issue, an unusual requirement has been for modern flamethrowers. Khan compared this to the allied experience against the Japanese in World War II.

"Most of the insurgents took clever advantage of the area's terrain. They used caves and dug extensive tunnels to hide in and operate from. The Army lacked any type weapon that could effectively flush out and destroy the insurgents from their hideouts," he said.

DN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*India-Pakistan war veterans: Once enemies, now peace messengers*

pakistantoday.com.pk

NEW DELHI - A team of about 160 Indian war veterans under the banner of India-Pakistan Soldiers&#8217; Initiative for Peace (IPSI) has been invited by their Pakistani counterparts for a peace meeting in Pakistan on November 18.

A majority of these war veterans fought the 1965, 1971 and the Kargil war in 1999 but soon after retirement joined IPSI, which was launched by the late Gandhian Nirmala Deshpande in 1993. War veterans from Pakistan have made similar visits to India earlier and it is the second time the Indian team will be going across. 

The core objective of the meet will be to find alternatives to resolve the Kashmir conflict. The massive after effects of war on the economy and the pathetic condition of communities living in war zones prompted most of these soldiers to take up the peace initiative. &#8220;When we are in uniform, our priority is to combat the enemy. But after retirement, we see the impact of battles on people and the economy. While war is a very important tool of state policy, we felt that it can be avoided,&#8221; said secretary general of IPSI and retired Brigadier J L Kaul. 

He explained that the role ex-soldiers will play in the peace process will be very different from diplomats or politicians. &#8220;We will not mince words like diplomats. Soldiers share a very unique relationship, which is not affected by the fact that we are fighting each other,&#8221; said retired colonel and Vishisht Seva Medal awardee Abdul Rasul Khan. 

He recollected an incident after a three-day bloody battle at Asal Uttar in 1965. &#8220;The next morning after the war, a soldier from the other side suddenly addressed one of our Indian soldiers in chaste Haryanvi. He said that he knew the soldier was from Haryana when he heard his accent from a distance. Our soldier responded to him and called out &#8216;tau&#8217; (so?). It was very funny to hear such a conversation after the bitterest of battles. That&#8217;s the kind of bonhomie soldiers share&#8221;.

The Pakistan war veterans are preparing to receive the Indian delegation. &#8220;We are very excited about the meet. It is long overdue. Despite fighting each other eye ball to eye ball, we are glad that now we have a chance to talk about peace. We are done with the fighting,&#8221; retired General Humayun Bangash told Times of India over the phone from Pakistan. The Indian delegation will be received at the Wagah border on November 18. They are likely to visit Lahore, Islamabad and Abbottabad.


----------



## Windjammer

How PA Works.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## fatman17

*From father&#8217;s pen*

I did not die

Col ® Muhammad sunawar


Don&#8217;t stand at my grave
And weep; I am not there,
I do not sleep.

I&#8217;m in thousand winds that blow,
I&#8217;m in the flakes of falling snow.
I&#8217;m in the gentle shower of rain,
I&#8217;m in the fields of ripening grain.
I&#8217;m one of the birds that sing,
I&#8217;m in each and every lovely thing.

Do not stand at my grave and cry,
I&#8217;m not there, I did not die.

I&#8217;m Shaheed.

In memory of Capt. Muhammad bilal sunawar shaheed.

hilal

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

PAA personal were also present at the Zhouhi Airshow.......looking at the Z-10. ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Picture not showing.


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer




----------



## Rajput_Pakistani

Lt Gen Abid Pervaiz new Multan corps commander

RAWALPINDI: Lieutenant General Abid Pervaiz has been posted as the Multan corps commander. According to the ISPR on Saturday, Lieutenant General Abid Pervaiz, who is currently the chief of logistic staff at General Headquarters, has been posted as the Multan corps commander. He will replace Lieutenant General Shafqaat Ahmed, who is retiring from service by the end of this month. staff report

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

&#8226;More than 110 units of the Pakistan Army were deployed to sensitive areas to head off threats of terrorist attacks during the Ashura holiday weekend. Military troops were deployed in Kohat, Hangu, Orakzai and Kurram agencies for extra security on Friday. Troops were also present in Karachi, Lahore, Quetta, Peshawar, Jhan, Gilgit, Skardu, Parachinar, and Rawalpindi. Military officials declined to specify the exact number of troops sent to such areas, though they affirmed that the units would be able &#8220;to reach a troubled spot within minutes.&#8221; According to another security official, all of the Muharram processions were &#8220;monitored by gunship helicopters.&#8221;[10]
[10] &#8220;Army deployed in Kohat, Hangu, Kurram Agency,&#8221; Geo, November 23, 2012. Available at Geo.TV, Geo News - Latest News, Breaking News, Pakistan, Live Videos &#8220;Beefing up security: Army on standby in volatile areas,&#8221; Express Tribune, November 23, 2012. Available at: Beefing up security: Army on standby in volatile areas &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UmarJustice

*Army ready to meet any challange*

Friday, November 30, 2012 - Peshawar&#8212;Corps Commander Peshawar, Lieutenant General Khalid Rabbani said on Thursday Pakistan Army was the custodian of borders of the country and was ready to meet any eventuality during emergency situation. Addressing jawaans of the Corps of Engineers after inspecting the bridge training exercise here at Akora Khattak, the Corps Commander said Pakistan army was all time ready whether it was time of peace or war, adding the bridge battalion of the Pakistan Army had played a key role in helping out the people stranded in floods and their rehabilitation.

The Commander urged upon the jawaans to increase their professional expertise so that their services could be utilized in effective manner. He also impressed upon them to ensure protection of the equipment, tools and materials used in the preparation of bridges. On this occasion, the Commander also inspected the bridges constructed by the Pakistan Army including ribbon bridge, heavy mechanized bridge and medium girder bridge, assault track way and tanks access way. Gen Rabbani also visited army public school Akora Khattak and inspected its various sections.

Army ready to meet any challange


----------



## TaimiKhan

Windjammer said:


> PAA personal were also present at the Zhouhi Airshow.......looking at the Z-10. ??



Well he is the commanding officer of the PA aviation corps and if he is present at Zhuhai, that would mean he is there with a team which will not only be looking at the Z-10, rather they might have been invited for a testing phase too. 

I do believe PA has decided to give a try to Z-10 and see what comes out of it. Financially and capability wise it might be a more preferred platform.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

*Pentagon to reimburse $688mn to Pakistan * 


December 18, 2012




WASHINGTON: The Pentagon quietly notified Congress this month that it would reimburse Pakistan nearly $700 million for the cost of stationing 140,000 troops on the border with Afghanistan, an effort to normalise support for the Pakistani military after nearly two years of crises and mutual retaliation, The New York Times reported.



According to the report, the United States also provides about $2 billion in annual security assistance, roughly half of which goes to reimburse Pakistan for conducting military operations to fight terrorism.



Until now, many of these reimbursements, called coalition support funds, have been held up, in part because of disputes with Pakistan over the Bin Laden raid, the operations of the CIA, and its decision to block supply lines into Afghanistan last year.



The $688 million payment - the first since this summer, covering food, ammunition and other expenses from June through November 2011 - has caused barely a ripple of protest since it was sent to Capitol Hill on Dec 7.



The absence of a reaction, American and Pakistani officials say, underscores how relations between the two countries have been gradually thawing since Pakistan reopened the NATO supply routes in July after an apology from the Obama administration for an errant American airstrike that killed 24 Pakistani soldiers in November 2011.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Shaheed Lance Naik Mahfuz remembered


ISLAMABAD - Nishan-i-Haider laureate Lance Naik Muhammad Mahfuz Shaheed was remembered on his death anniversary on Tuesday.

Muhammad Mahfuz Shaheed was born in Jat family of Pind Malikan (now Mahfuzabad) in Rawalpindi District on October 25, 1944. Muhammad Mahfuz joined Pakistan Army on October 25, 1962 as an infantry soldier.

At the time of India-Pakistan War of 1971, Lance Naik Muhammad Mahfuz was serving in Company &#8220;A&#8221; of 15 Punjab Regiment deployed on the Wagah-Attari Sector. On the night of December 17-18, his company was assigned the task of occupying Phul Kanjri village located in the same sector.

Lance Naik Muhammad Mahfuz was assigned to Platoon No. 3, which was designated as the forward unit in the assault. Thus this Platoon had to face torrential volleys of enemy fire from concrete Pill boxes.

When the entire Company &#8220;A&#8221; was about 70 yards from the Indian position, it was pinned down by an unceasing frontal and cross fire from automatic weapons. On top of that, the enemy artillery also opened up its fire with the break of dawn.

Mahfuz, whose machine-gun was destroyed by an enemy shell, charged towards the Indian defences. His heroic feat led to the success of the Pakistani assault.

For his supreme courage, Lance Naik Muhammad Mafuz Shaheed was awarded Nishan-i-Haider, the highest Military award of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

price paid in the war on terror by army / FC personnel since 2001.

shaheed - 3,109.
wounded - 9,681.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

HIT is also on the cusp of producing *ten ton Chinese Beiben trucks* for the Pakistan military and commercial customers. The Beiben truck is currently being trialled by the Pakistan Army while the civil version is being trialled by the National Logistics Cell. If trials are successful, full-scale production will begin for the Pakistan Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

The company also *produces bullet-proof vests and jackets and bullet-proof sedans, with a Toyota Altis on display at IDEAS*. Cheema said HIT&#8217;s bullet-proof vests were recently sent to the United States for testing, as they are lighter than what the Americans already have and that the company is awaiting feedback.* He added that more than 100 bullet-proof sedans have been built for VVIPs and other customers*.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

fatman17 said:


> HIT is also on the cusp of producing *ten ton Chinese Beiben trucks* for the Pakistan military and commercial customers. The Beiben truck is currently being trialled by the Pakistan Army while the civil version is being trialled by the National Logistics Cell. If trials are successful, full-scale production will begin for the Pakistan Army.



There were Beiben trucks at IDEAS 2012 as well, there was a picture in the IDEAS threads as well, can't find that pic right now.


----------



## TaimiKhan

nuclearpak said:


> There were Beiben trucks at IDEAS 2012 as well, there was a picture in the IDEAS threads as well, can't find that pic right now.



Welcome to BEIBEN-Truck.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

fatman17 said:


> HIT is also on the cusp of producing *ten ton Chinese Beiben trucks* for the Pakistan military and commercial customers. The Beiben truck is currently being trialled by the Pakistan Army while the civil version is being trialled by the National Logistics Cell. If trials are successful, full-scale production will begin for the Pakistan Army.



and that would mean the production line of ISUZU and HINO for Army would be stopped ?


----------



## airomerix

*4 Major Generals Promoted*

Rawalpindi : Four Major Generals of Pakistan Army have been promoted to the rank of Lieutenant General,said an announcement of the ISPR here Friday.

The names include Major General Maqsood Ahmad, Major General Zubair Mahmood Hayat, Major Ganeral Syed Wajid Hussain, Major General Najib Ullah Khan.

4 Major Generals promoted | Pakistan News


----------



## airomerix

nuclearpak said:


> There were Beiben trucks at IDEAS 2012 as well, there was a picture in the IDEAS threads as well, can't find that pic right now.



Here you go

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

raheelmushtaq said:


> Indian Air Chief NAK Browne threatens Pakistan over LoC unrest. He said India would consider &#8220;other options&#8221; if Pakistan continued to violate the ceasefire agreement.
> 
> But what will Pakistan Army do if such things happen?



If the INDIANS are so crazy that they will cross our Borders, then they will meet the crossed SWORDS OF PAKISTAN ARMY


----------



## UmarJustice

*Four major- generals promoted*

RAWALPINDI: Four Major Generals of Pakistan Army have been promoted to the rank of Lieutenant General.

Those promoted are: Major General Maqsood Ahmed (ISI), Major General Zubair Mahmood Hayat (GOC Sialkot), Major Ganeral Syed Wajid Hussain (Vice Chief of General Staff), Major General Najibullah Khan (GOC Gujranwala), said the ISPR in a statement.

The four now have been promoted as three-star generals.

Retirement of Chief of General Staff Lt General Waheed Arshad on January 20 will leave the four top positions vacant to be filled by fresh promotions or through reshuffling of three-star generals.

After shifting of Lt Gen Abid Pervaiz as Corps Commander Multan, the position of Chief of Logistic Staff (CLS) will be filled in with new appointment of either a promoted general or through reshuffle.

However, Chief of Army Staff Gneral Ashfaq Parvez Kiayani will take the key decision in the near future to appoint the new Chief of General Staff (CGS).

The positions of the head of Heavy Industries Taxila (HIT) and Engineer-in-Chief of Pakistan Army are also lying vacant at present.

Analysts say that a newly-promoted general will get the important slot of the CGS, though it is the prerogative of the army chief to appoint anyone from the present lot.

A senior official said that General Syed Wajid Hussain will likely become the head of the HIT, and General Najeebullah Khan the Engineer-in-Chief of Pakistan Army.

In this phase of promotion from Major General to Lieutenant General, three Major Generals &#8211; Mohammad Raza, Farrukh Khan and Khawar Hanif &#8211; have reportedly been superseded. However, they would continue to serve out their present tenure, according to a senior official. 

Four major- generals promoted - PakTribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*Listen to the voice of people calling army: CJ * 


our correspondent
Tuesday, January 15, 2013 



ISLAMABAD: Chief Justice Iftikhar Muhammad Chaudhry Monday remarked that voice of the people should be heard who are saying that Balochistan should be handed over to the Army.



The chief justice observed this while hearing the Balochistan law and order situation case filed by the Balochistan High Court Bar Association against target killings and kidnapping for ransom. The case is being heard by a three-member bench of the Supreme Court.



The court sought copy of the notification pertaining to imposition of governor&#8217;s rule in restive province of Balochistan besides seeking comprehensive report on law and order situation in the province.



Appearing on notice, Balochistan Advocate General Amanullah Kanrani told the court that governor&#8217;s rule has been imposed in the province on which the court sought a copy of the notification.



During the hearing, the chief justice questioned as to why the perpetrators of Quetta and Mastung incidents have not been arrested so far. He reprimanded the advocate general and said that the authority does not want to arrest such people who are involved in such incidents.



The chief justice observed that the human rights situation has not improved in the province nor is there any progress in the matter. Law enforcement agencies are blaming each other while thousands of the missing people have not been recovered yet.



The court adjourned hearing till 29 January.Meanwhile, a constitutional petition was filed in the Supreme Court praying for directing the prime minister to call the armed forces in Balochistan for normalising the law and order situation there.



Tariq Asad advocate has filed the petition under Article 184(3) of the Constitution, making the federal government, minister of interior, chief secretary and home secretary Balochistan and the prime minister respondents.



The petitioner prayed that the in view of the prevailing worst law and order situation in Balochistan, directions should be issued to prime minister to call the armed forces under Article 245 of the Constitution to act in aid of civil power subject to law until the negative elements are eliminated and the law and order situation returns to normal.


----------



## Bratva

Zuban e Khalq ko Naqqarah e Khuda Samjho!


----------



## fatman17

*Amnesty International&#8217;s Propaganda against Pakistan*


By Global Research News

Global Research, January 13, 2013

Frontier Post

Region: AsiaTheme: Media Disinformation

by Abdullah Mansoor


Human rights watchdog, Amnesty International (AI), in its new report titled &#8220;The Hands of Cruelty &#8211; Abuses by Armed Forces and Taliban in Pakistan&#8217;s Tribal Areas&#8221; claimed that millions of people in Pakistan&#8217;s north-western tribal areas were locked in perpetual lawlessness where human rights were allegedly violated by Pakistan armed forces.

A diminutive portion of the report also blamed the Taliban and other armed militant groups for killing thousands of civilians in indiscriminate attacks. The report was based on more than 100 testimonies from victims of human rights violations in detention, witnesses, relatives, lawyers, representatives of Pakistani authorities and armed groups.

Pakistan military and foreign ministry spokespersons rejected the report as a biased document and termed it as a part of sinister propaganda campaign against Pakistan and its armed forces.

A first glance at the report gives an impression that both the Pakistan Army and the Taliban are violating human rights in the tribal areas. However, its critical analysis reveals that the report is a sequel of international hostile elements&#8217; propaganda against Pakistan&#8217;s security institutions, which is launched with the sole aim to malign Pakistani security forces and discredit military operations in the tribal areas.

To serve this malicious purpose, exaggerated stories of individuals victimized by armed forces are blown out of proportion to validate the propaganda claim. A deep insight into the report also reflects that militants&#8217; inhuman activities are inappropriately discussed, whereas criticism against them is deliberately incorporated in the report to increase its authenticity and project it as an unbiased investigation. The report overlooks accounts of various inhabitants of tribal areas, who opposed terrorists&#8217; radical beliefs and consequently experienced their cruelty. Thus, the report can be termed as biased and one-sided.

Such a misinformation against Pakistan Army is not something new, as ever since the advent of war on terror in Afghan-Pak region, Pakistan is being fallaciously maligned for allegedly providing sanctuaries to terrorists, being involved in extra judicial killings in KPK and FATA or forced disappearances in Balochistan. But, in reality, Pakistan Army is fighting for the survival of Pakistan and protecting its people from hostile elements in tribal areas, while its personnel are sacrificing their lives for the global cause of eradicating terrorism and extremism from this region. Yet ironically, both sides of the picture are never shown by such so-called human rights organizations that are working in accordance with their nefarious objective of undermining Pakistan&#8217;s efforts in war on terror.

Amnesty International claims that it is an internationally recognized human rights organization and independent of any government, political ideology, economic interests or religion, has proved categorically false. A well-reputed geopolitical researcher, *Tony Cartalucci writes in his article on infowars.com that &#8220;AI is in fact one of the greatest obstacles to real human rights advocacy on earth. Its funds are not only run by governments, but the organization is also entwined with political ideology and economic interests. UK Department for International Development continued to fund a four-year human rights education project of AI in Africa, while the European Commission also awarded it with a multi-year grant for education work in Europe*.

Amnesty&#8217;s leadership also tells its true agenda; Suzanne Nossel, Executive Director of AI&#8217;s USA chapter, was drawn directly from the US State Department, which utterly contradicts Amnesty&#8217;s claims of being &#8220;independent&#8221; of governments&#8217; interests. Nossel also promotes US foreign policy regarding Iran, Syria and Libya behind AI&#8217;s logo.

A glance at AmnestyUSA.org also reveals that at each and every front the US State Department is currently working on and has prioritized, is also coincidentally being prioritized by AI.&#8221;

Ordinary people are given the false impression that &#8220;someone is watching out&#8221; for human rights abuses, but in reality, AI is managing public perception of selective global human rights abuses, fabricating and/or manipulating many cases specifically to suit its agenda. For instance, Pakistan Army is in no comparison with the human rights violations by the US military in Guantanamo Bay, Abu Ghareb and Bagram Jails, yet their plight is seldom highlighted at the international level. The US, a major proponent of human rights in the world, carried out heinous crimes and massive human rights violations in Iraq and Afghanistan, where thousands of innocent civilians were killed in unprovoked air strikes.

Organizations like AI must raise voice for the detainees of Guantanamo Bay, Iraq and Afghanistan prisons, who have complained of enduring beatings, sleep deprivation, prolonged constraints in uncomfortable positions, prolonged hooding, and other physical and psychological mistreatment by the US forces. Moreover, it is imperative that all human rights organizations advocate transparency and project both sides of the picture without singling out a particular group, faction or country so that people may become able to distinguish between illusion and reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## airomerix

Corp Commander of Lahore has been changed.

Source: Corp Commander Lahore


----------



## Jango

airomerix said:


> Corp Commander of Lahore has been changed.
> 
> Source: Corp Commander Lahore



Lt Gen Rashid Mahmood?

Any idea who is the new one? And where has Lt Gen Rashid been posted to?


----------



## DV RULES

nuclearpak said:


> Lt Gen Rashid Mahmood?
> 
> Any idea who is the new one? And where has Lt Gen Rashid been posted to?



Lt. General Maqsood Ahmad (Lahore)

Lt General Rashid (Chief of general staff GHQ)

http://urdu.geo.tv/UrduDetail.aspx?ID=84306

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

So he gets the post of CGS, interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gentelman

Islamabad: Lt General Rashad Mahmood
has been appointed as the Chief of
General Staff (CGS) in a major reshuffle in
the Pakistan Army at the general
headquarters (GHQ) in Rawalpindi.
Lt Gen Rashad, who currently serves as
Corps Commander Lahore, will replace Lt
Gen Waheed Arshad, who retires on
Sunday.
The CGS is the senior most position in the
army following the post of the Chief of
Army Staff (COAS), the Express Tribune
reports.
According to the report, it is among the
most important and coveted positions
within the military, since the CGS is the
institution&#8217;s operations and intelligence
head.
Other key appointments approved by
COAS General Ashfaq Parvez Kayani
include the Chief of Logistics at GHQ and
the corps commanders of Lahore and
Bahawalpur.
According to Inter-Services Public
Relations (ISPR), Lt General Muhammad
Haroon Aslam, currently Corps
Commander Bahawalpur, has been posted
as Chief of Logistics at GHQ.
Newly promoted Lt General Zubair
Mahamood Hayat and Lt General
Maqsood Ahmed have been posted the
corps commanders of Bahawalpur and
Lahore respectively, the report said.
Talking to The Express Tribune, a military
official said a reshuffle in the army&#8217;s top
ranks was overdue given Lt Gen
Waheed&#8217;s retirement, the report added.


----------



## UmarJustice

*Pak army holds medical camps in Sindh*

BADIN: Pakistan Army set up free medical camps in different areas of Badin and Mithi and examined more than 4000 patients.



In Shadi Large village of Badin district, specialist doctors of Pak Army examined more than 1500 patients of different diseases and gave them medicines. On the occasion, measles vaccine was given to more than 1000 children.



Other medical camps were held at Tando Bago, Deplo, Khokhrapar, Dhoro Naro, Chhore and other areas. Villagers of these areas greeted holding of free medical camps.

Pak army holds medical camps in Sindh - thenews.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer




----------



## fatman17

*23rd March parade*

MAJOR (retd) TALAAT KHURSHID


Rawalpindi - I was born in Rawalpindi and since my childhood, I have been regularly witnessing the 23rd March parade either physically or on the TV. Incidentally, my date of commission is also 23rd March, 1968. I have also had the honour of performing security duties at the parade venue at Race Course, Rawalpindi. What a morale boosting event it used to be! I would also take my children, like thousands others, to witness the fly past, the parade, the roar of tanks, the wish-wooshing helicopters and the floats of all the provinces binding us together in unison.

President General Pervez Musharraf, a commando, chickened out because of threats on his life or other flimsy pretexts and discontinued the holding of the parade. Gradually, we saw the staff cars, trucks and buses of the armed forces losing their distinction when they started displaying civil numbers. The guardians started guarding themselves by manning routes frequented by senior officers, brandishing guns pointed at the civilian public moving around with oblivion.

General Ashfaq Pervez Kayani, the public expected of you to bring the army &#8216;&#8217;back to life and in full visibility&#8217;&#8217; of the general public rather than having a false sense of security by carrying out &#8216;&#8217;fortress defences&#8217;&#8217; around offices and residential accommodations throughout Pakistan. In spite of the day in and day out and very tiring and demoralising security duties, your GHQ, Mehran Naval Base, Abbottabad raid, PAF Base, Kamra, and Peshawar airport/PAF Base, Peshawar got viciously attacked resulting in great loss of life and valuable equipment.

The Hazara community was very right in asking as to what, you as a Chief of Army Staff, had given back to the nation in spite of getting one full extra tenure at &#8216;gun point&#8217;.

You, as an individual, and your condescending generals, may be glorifying the fact that you, along with Nawaz Sharif, managed the continuation of democracy, but at what cost? Just ask the public. You, and the other services chiefs, opted to &#8216;accept&#8217; and &#8216;salute&#8217; the most corrupt and an utterly coward supreme commander of our armed forces who did not have the courage to visit the headquarters of the three services, what to talk of the operational areas.

This is your last year of service. You may have done a lot for the army as a whole but then you are answerable to the nation as well which sustains the perks and privileges of the armed forces through their taxes. It would not be out of place to expect of you to order the holding of the 23rd March parade this year. Would our coward, bunkered supreme commander have the guts to take the salute on an open dais at the parade venue? It is worthwhile to mention here that, as compared to the 23rd March parade, the holding of a non-participatory &#8216;Yaum-e-Shuhada&#8217; carries less sentimental value for the general public other than for those families whose kith and kin got shaheed. It is pertinent to point out here that it was in your tenure that massive flood relief activities were &#8216;blacked out&#8217; just because the political government started feeling the heat due to their inaction. Lately, the burial of shuhada, who laid their lives in various operations is also not given due importance by the army.

In view of the above, it is fervently hoped that the lost dignity of the army in particular and the remaining services in general, would be restored by you before you hand over your baton to the next chief. Holding of 23rd March parade is a national event and must be held come what may. 

_old school officer_


----------



## Jango

There was a plan to hold the parade last year or the year before, but got cancelled due to some reasons...

PA really doesn't want to take a risk...it sure was a spectacle, military equipment and marching soldiers on Constitution avenue!


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan offers Malaysia industrial support, help for medical team in Afghanistan.*

Author:
Dzirhan Mahadzir, Kuala Lumpur

Last posted:
2013-02-01

Pakistan has offered to help Malaysia with its Afghanistan mission and the development of Malaysia's defence industry, Malaysia's defence minister said in Kuala Lumpur on 29 January. 

Speaking to reporters during the visit of Pakistan's Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee, General Khalid Shameem Wynne, Defence Minister Dato' Seri Dr Ahmad Zahid Hamidi said that Pakistan had offered logistics support for the relocation of Malaysia's medical team from its current location in Bamyan province to a yet-to-be-determined location in Kabul. 

The medical team, which is operating as part of the International Security Assistance Force (ISAF) and mandated to October 2014, has to relocate to Kabul by April 2013 due to the scheduled withdrawal of the New Zealand Provincial Reconstruction Team stationed there. Zahid Hamidi said that he also discussed the possibility of co-operation in Afghanistan with Pakistan after the withdrawal of NATO forces in 2014, should Malaysia decide to remain beyond its mandate. 

Concerning defence industry co-operation, Zahid Hamidi said Pakistan had offered assistance to Malaysia in developing a medium- to long-range unmanned aerial vehicle and co-operation on specific military equipment. While he declined to elaborate, Malaysia currently operates the Pakistani Baktar Shikan anti-tank guided weapon and ANZA Mk II man-portable air-defence system. 

Potential industrial co-operation may be related to both. 

IHSJ


----------



## Gentelman

ISPR Update
No PR16/2013-ISPR Dated: February 2,
2013
A spokesman of ISPR has termed the
Human Rights Watch (HRW) recent report a
pack of lies, propaganda driven and totally
biased. He said it is yet another attempt to
malign Pakistan and its institutions through
fabricated and unverified reports,
Completely favouring an anti Pakistan
agenda. The HRW has based its opinion on
imprecise facts and biased views.
The HRW report seems to be a clear
attempt to further fuel already ongoing
scectarian violence and to create chaos and
disorder in Pakistan. HRW has no
credibility and has been criticized world
wide for raising controversies through its
biased reports and funding from certain
quarters and its reports have been
rejected by many countries of the world.


----------



## fatman17

Monday, February 04, 2013 

*Army battles legacy of mistrust in South Waziristan*


CHAGMALAI: In a Pakistan army base high in the mountains on the Afghan frontier, a general explains a strategy for fighting the Taliban he calls simply &#8220;WHAM&#8221;. 

The name has a distinctly bellicose ring. But the soldiers are learning to fight a new kind of war in a region US President Barack Obama has called the most dangerous on Earth. 

&#8220;WHAM - winning hearts and minds,&#8221; explains the straight-talking General Nazir Butt, in charge of converting the army&#8217;s gains on the battlefield into durable security. &#8220;The plan is to turn militant sanctuaries into safe havens for the people.&#8221; 

The term WHAM has been used before, but the focus this time is South Waziristan, an enclave on the Afghan border once the epicenter of a spreading Taliban insurgency that shocked the country with its challenge to the authority of the nuclear-armed state. 

According to the army narrative, the campaign includes winning over the region&#8217;s ethnic Pashtun tribes through dialogue, creating commercial opportunities and providing education in new schools and colleges. 

During a three-day trip with the army, Reuters got a rare glimpse not just into the scale of the army&#8217;s state-building project in South Waziristan, but also the challenges that lurk in the inhospitable territory. 

However well-meaning the new approach, there are problems that won&#8217;t go away - threats of retaliation by the al Qaeda-linked militants, a lack of effective civilian administration and endemic corruption. 

And the campaign to win hearts and minds has an ignoble track record in other conflict zones which serve as a reality check for even the most optimistic Pakistani officials. 

In Iraq and Afghanistan, Western nations poured in millions of dollars to rebuild militant strongholds and win affection. Results have been limited: many residents view the armies as occupiers and militants remain a danger. 

The goal won&#8217;t be any easier in South Waziristan. Government-appointed political agents rule through the Pashtun tribes. 

While the Pakistani army backed the Taliban in Afghanistan in the 1990s, and supported militants fighting Indian rule in the disputed Kashmir region, in South Waziristan it found itself under attack. Decades of resentment felt by the population and the US bombing campaign on the Afghan border following the September 11, 2001, attacks on the United States spawned a generation of Pakistani militants who used South Waziristan to launch assaults against the Pakistani state and US-led forces in Afghanistan. 

Unsure how to respond, Pakistan see-sawed between brief military campaigns and appeasing the militants with short-lived peace deals. Then, in 2009, Pakistan&#8217;s army chief ordered the biggest offensive yet, pouring 40,000 troops into South Waziristan in a bid to tip the balance. The 2009 offensive displaced almost half a million people. 

Today, a combination of the offensive and US drones has helped drive the Pakistan Taliban leadership out of South Waziristan and the army is looking for ways to convince people it is safe for them to return. 

But after having spent close to three years in camps, only 41,000 refugees have come back. 

&#8220;The people can only feel fully secure if there is social and economic uplift,&#8221; said a brigadier who commands a cliff-side compound near Wana, the main town in South Waziristan. &#8220;It took some time but we know now that 1,000 bullets can&#8217;t do the work of one school.&#8221; 

Many of the refugees have resettled in Chagmalai, a village close to Jandola, where the army is headquartered in a fort built by the British in the nineteenth century - a reminder of a centuries-old policy of ruling the area through a mix of intimidation and armed intervention. 

A small, colourful marketplace was inaugurated last year and the green-and-white Pakistani flag was painted on the shutters of shops given to traders for a nominal fee. In a courtyard next door, army officers and government officials teach people how to raise poultry and set up bee farms. 

But despite the development, Chagmalai still resembles a ghost town, a collection of ruined houses and abandoned clinics and schools with falling plaster and bullet-pocked walls. The army says it wants to turn the secluded landscape into a new home for those who have found the courage to return. 

Ashraf Khan is a recently widowed farmer who has just returned from the Jandola fort where he asked the commanding officer for a loan. 

&#8220;My wife used to gather firewood and collect water,&#8221; he said. &#8220;Now I need to buy a donkey. I&#8217;m hoping the soldiers will keep their promise to help.&#8221; 

A few kilometres away, construction workers and army engineers have dug through rugged terrain to build a road, which will connect the isolated region with the northwest city of Peshawar, the nearest economic hub. The US government has contributed $170 million for the 287-km road. 

Agricultural land and poultry farms line the sides of the highway, which zips through a breathtaking chasm of mountains and cliffs, its dual-lanes in better shape than many of those in Pakistani cities. &#8220;The road has made it so much easier to move flocks, feed and medicines,&#8221; said Hamid Jan who runs a poultry farm. &#8220;I&#8217;ve never earned this much money before.&#8221; 

The army believes it can create goodwill by encouraging commerce and, more importantly, education. Officers say 33 schools have been restored and 4,000 students enrolled, 200 of them girls, but verifying such data is difficult. 

The Taliban oppose girls&#8217; education and in October shot a 15-year-old Pakistani girl, Malala Yousafzai, for advocating schooling for girls. 

But the army says it will power on. Having previously served in the disputed border region between Pakistan and India, Colonel Asim Iqbal now shows off a flagship technical institute and cadet college built as part of the WHAM initiative. 

Seventy-five students graduated from the Rs 11 million Waziristan Institute of Technical Education in December with diplomas in auto-mechanics, carpentry and IT. Nearby, a cadet college has been built at a cost of Rs 50 million. 

In the college computer lab, Shamsullah, 15, learnt word-processing. A poor teenager whose uncle was a militant commander killed in a US drone strike, Shamsullah could have been a ready Taliban recruit. Instead, he just wants to study. 

&#8220;I have nothing to do with militancy,&#8221; he said. &#8220;Ask me about my books.&#8221; 

But for all the high hopes, enthusiastic students, freshly plastered classrooms and tarmac roads, there is little sign of a credible civilian administration taking root. 

The highest political officer in the area, the political agent, does not even live in South Waziristan out of fear of being killed by the Taliban, who have murdered hundreds of leaders in the tribal belt in recent years. 

Pashtun elders said official records showed that school teachers absent for months were still drawing salaries while the administration took no action. 

But political agent Shahidullah Khan said he was doing the best he could. &#8220;There is only so much I can do when I can&#8217;t even travel outside the army camp,&#8221; he said by phone from Tank, a town to the east of South Waziristan. Only on Saturday, more than 30 people were killed in an attack on a military checkpost next to South Waziristan which the Taliban said was revenge for a drone strike that killed two commanders in North Waziristan last month. 

Many of the boys playing cricket close to the market declined to answer when asked about army assurances of a better life. But referring to militants and the military, one said: &#8220;They&#8217;re all the same.&#8221; 

Some army officers accept such criticism as valid, admitting to the state&#8217;s decades-old heavy-handedness in the region. &#8220;The budget for my brigade alone could take care of the education of all of South Waziristan,&#8221; said General Butt. &#8220;We have made many mistakes. And we don&#8217;t deny it any more.&#8221; But while Butt insists that the militants are no longer a force to be reckoned with in South Waziristan, many people are less optimistic. 

&#8220;The army has blocked them for now but the Taliban can return,&#8221; said a shop keeper. 

A tribal elder whose family has moved away and is too afraid to return, asked: &#8220;If the Taliban are really gone for good, why doesn&#8217;t the army also leave?&#8221; reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gentelman

Pakistan Successfully
Test Fires Surface to
Surface Missile Hatf IX
February 12, 2013

Pakistan conducted a successful test fire
of Short Range Surface to Surface Missile
Hatf IX (NASR). The test fire was
conducted with successive launches of
two missiles from a state of the art multi
tube launcher. NASR, with a range of 60
km, and inflight maneuver capability can
carry nuclear warheads of appropriate
yield, with high accuracy. This quick
response system, which can fire a four
Missile Salvo ensures deterrence against
threats in view of evolving scenarios.
Additionally NASR has been specially
designed to defeat all known Anti Tactical
Missile Defence Systems.
The test was witnessed by Chairman Joint
Chiefs of Staff Committee General Khalid
Shameem Wynne, Director General
Strategic Plans Division Lieutenant
General (Retired) Khalid Ahmed Kidwai,
Chairman NESCOM Mr Muhammad Irfan
Burney, Commander Army Strategic
Forces Command Lieutenant General Triq
Nadeem Gilani, senior officers from the
armed forces and scientists and engineers
of strategic organizations.
Addressing the scientists, engineers and
military officers of Strategic Organizations,
Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee
congratulated them on displaying a high
standard of proficiency in handling and
operating the state of the art weapon
system. He said that Pakistan&#8217;s Armed
Forces were fully capable of safeguarding
Pakistan&#8217;s security against all kinds of
aggression.
The successful test has also been
appreciated by the President and Prime
Minister of Pakistan who have
congratulated the scientists and engineers
on their outstanding success.


----------



## Safriz

A file photo of army personnel. PHOTO: REUTERS
ISLAMABAD: 
The Pakistan Army plans to raise a new force to deal with the threat of Improvised Explosive Devices (IEDs), which have claimed over 11,000 lives in the last decade in Pakistan.
IEDs have also been a major cause of fatalities among foreign forces stationed in neighbouring Afghanistan.
An inter-agency meeting, held at the General Headquarters in Rawalpindi on Monday, was informed that a new force of three Counter IED units was being raised within the Pakistan Army, according to an official statement.
The meeting, chaired by Chief of General Staff Lt General Rashad Mahmood, was part of efforts by the government to deal with the threat of IEDs.
Representatives of the ministry of foreign affairs, Pakistan Agricultural Research Council, minister of industries, ministry of information and broadcasting, ministry of interior, Fata Secretariat, Pak-Arab Fertilizers, Biafo Industries Limited, and the Wah Nobel Group attended the meeting.
According to the Inter-Services Public Relations, the panel reviewed challenges and threats posed by IEDs in the present environment and identified them as the &#8220;cheapest assassins&#8221;.
The officials and experts acknowledged that while the menace has been growing overall, the number of IEDs has been successfully reduced in conflict zones from 55% to 45% in the last couple of years.
The panel noted that a number of other countries affected by IEDs have made laws to control the menace but Pakistan has yet to enacted any progress on this plane.

Related issues such as border control, tracking down terrorist networks and random checks in Fata were also discussed.
A regulatory mechanism was discussed in detail for the effective control of the movement of the explosive material and Calcium Ammonium Nitrate (CAN) fertiliser from regional and extra-regional countries.
Pakistan has often been accused by western countries of doing little to stop the smuggling of CAN. According to the US, about 80% of the IEDs used in Afghanistan contain homemade explosives, and more than 80% of them are derived from the CAN fertiliser, which is produced in Pakistan.
The statement added that Pakistan is one of the top victims of IED attacks by militants. During the last decade, some 33,150 incidents have taken place across Pakistan, claiming the lives of 11,250 Pakistanis and injuring over 21,000.
Published in The Express Tribune, February 12th, 2013.

http://tribune.com.pk/story/506074/cheapest-assassins-army-creates-new-units-to-combat-ied-threat/


----------



## Fieldmarshal

I would not call it a new force but the right word would be a "new capability" is being added to PA. as army engineers are already proficent in mine clearing and bomb disposal/diffusing.
Pak army engineers have been hard at work for the last 6-8 months for this purpose at the army engineers center at risalpur. couple of units are being raised from existing engineers batallions of PA. the new units will be the specialists in counter IED strategy/warefare along with usual army engeineering techniques/capabilities which they are already versed in.
down the line this counter ied strategy will become part of the army engineers carriculum.


----------



## fatman17

Counter-IED Unit Created 

&#8226;On Tuesday, General Rashad Mahmood, the Chief of General Staff (CGS), led an inter-agency meeting to discuss counter-improvised explosive device (CIED) strategy in Rawalpindi, Pakistan. The meeting sought to increase awareness and collaboration to defeat IEDs and also *announced the formation of a new force in the Pakistan Army, which will specialize in disarming, preventing, and defeating IED&#8217;s across the country*. According to a report published by Geo, 33,150 IEDs have been detonated in Pakistan during the last 10 years, which have killed over 11,000 Pakistanis and injured another 21,000.[5]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Press Release


Rawalpindi - February 01, 2013 

*An impressive Passing Out Parade of SSBC-3 (Security Soldier Basic Course) was held at the SPD Training Academy near Rawalpindi. Lieutenant General Salim Nawaz, Inspector General Arms, General Headquarters, was the Chief Guest on the occasion*.

While addressing the batch of passing out soldiers, the Chief Guest said that Pakistan is currently faced with both internal and external security threats, which demands exercise of extraordinary vigilance by all in protecting our national assets. The passing out soldiers have taken an oath to safeguard these Strategic Assets at all cost, and he has no doubt in their capabilities and resolve to perform this sacred duty in the most befitting manner, he added. 
The Chief Guest congratulated the passing out batch on the successful completion of the rigorous training with diligence and commitment. He also praised the instructional staff for imparting quality training.

Earlier on arrival at the Training Academy, the Chief Guest was received by Major General. Muhammad Tahir, Director General Security, SPD, Commandant SPD Training Academy, and other senior officials of Security Division.


----------



## UmarJustice

*Commanders meeting today*

Islamabad - The monthly Corps Commanders Conference would be held on Thursday (today) at the General Headquarters (GHQ), a military statement said Wednesday. The routinely professional matters would be discussed in the meeting, added the Inter-Services Public Relations note.

Commanders meeting today | The Nation


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan and Romania sign defence trade co-operation agreement:*

Jon Grevatt, Bangkok

Last posted:
2013-02-15


Pakistan and Romania signed a co-operation agreement in Islamabad on 14 February to enhance defence trade between the two countries, the Pakistan government said in a statement. 

The agreement covers military training, the export and import of defence equipment, industrial collaboration and military exchange visits, building on previous defence accords signed by the countries in 2001 and 2011. 

No details of the newly signed agreement were disclosed by the government, although it is probably related to previous efforts by Pakistan and Romania to engender collaboration in the production of grenades and ammunition for tanks and artillery systems. Previous trade between the two countries has also included the Pakistan Army's purchase in the 1980s of Romanian-built SA-330 Puma medium transport helicopters. 

The accord is viewed by Islamabad as part of wider efforts to increase collaboration and trade with Romania across strategic sectors. This effort supported the establishment in 2012 of a joint trade commission and will facilitate the start of direct flights between the two countries from April 2013.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*MoU signed to train AMC personnel*


February 17, 2013 RECORDER REPORT

A memorandum of understanding (MoU) has been signed between the Punjab Emergency Service (Rescue 1122) and the Pakistan Army's Medical Corps (AMC), under which the Rescue 1122 will impart necessary training to the personnel of Pakistan Army. The MoU signing ceremony was held here at Emergency Services Academy on Saturday where 16 personnel of Medical Corps of Pakistan Army completed their four-month long Rescue Training. 

Brigadier (r) Dr Arshad Zia, Administrator Emergency Services Academy, Brigadier Zahid Hamid, Commandant Army Medical Corps School and Center, Abbotabad, Director General Rescue 1122 Dr Rizwan Naseer and Major General Waqar Ahmed Khan, Deputy Surgeon General/ DGMS (IS), Army Medical Corps, GHQ, Rawalpindi signed the MoU. 

Under the MoU, Rescue 1122 will provide technical assistance in designing of the project for establishment of Emergency Ambulance Service in the areas of Cantonment and Defence Housing Authorities. The Service will also facilitate AMC Training Centre in Abbottabad in the establishment of emergency medical training wing and curriculum development for the training of emergency rescue paramedics besides providing technical assistance from all aspects in designing and procurement of emergency equipment and vehicles. Furthermore, a strong communication link shall be established between Rescue 1122 Control Room and AMC Control Room for transferring information received from civil telephone lines and mobile networks regarding occurrence of an emergency in the areas of Cantonment or DHA. Rescue 1122 will provide emergency cover to armed forces' personnel in areas under the control of civil administration besides extending its co-operation in specialised urban search, fire fighting, hazmat and water rescue services whenever required in the military controlled areas. Similarly, the Pakistan Army Medical Corps will facilitate and provide free emergency medical/surgical treatment to the personnel of Rescue 1122 in Combined Military Hospitals (CHMs). 

Under the MoU, the Pakistan Army Corps will also provide the facilities of medical treatment to Rescue 1122 personnel and their families in military hospitals on payment as CNE cases as per existing rules and regulations. Therefore, after the establishment of AMC Emergency Ambulance Service, both parties will be able to extend full co-operation during emergencies, natural calamities, disasters and war times by using mutual resources to ensure provision of basic right to timely emergency care to all citizens without discrimination whether residing in any area either in the administrative control of armed forces or civil administration. 

Business Recorder, 2013

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

No PR22/2013-ISPR Dated: February 19, 2013
Rawalpindi - February 19, 2013: 

Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Ashfaq Parvez Kayani visited Tilla Ranges, today, in connection with Field Firing and Battle Inoculation exercises.

The exercises are aimed at simulating battlefield conditions to train the soldiers in a realistic environment. PAF aircraft and major weapon systems including artillery, provided live fire support to training maneuvers conducted by mobile troops. COAS appreciated the professional skills and motivation of troops involved in the exercises.

Earlier, on arrival, Chief of Army Staff was received by Lieutenant General Maqsood Ahmad, Commander Lahore Corps.

Welcome to ISPR


----------



## Windjammer

*
In our service to defend and protect this great nation....together we stand.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tehmasib

and they ready for ...............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Windjammer said:


> *
> In our service to defend and protect this great nation....together we stand.*



hate the yellow sashes - look like bandmasters

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

Not really Pak army but I thought this is the best place to share it.

ePaper.....go to the Pakistan page.

Look at the image of the sniper. He is a TTP sniper...with a makeshift ghillie suit made of natural straw.

Anybody can identify the rifle?


----------



## fatman17

Thursday, March 07, 2013 

*Mattis emphasises sustained military cooperation with Pakistan*


WASHINGTON: Pakistan remains an important regional partner and continued American support for the country is necessary to maintain military-to-military relationship on solid footing, Commander of the US Central Command General James N Mattis underscored at a congressional hearing. Mattis was testifying before the Senate Armed Services Committee that reviewed the US Administration&#8217;s Defence Authorisation Request for fiscal year 2014.

He told the panel, chaired by Senator Car Levin, that the US-Pakistan relationship in 2012 began at a low point but has improved steadily since July 2012, when Pakistan reopened its supply routes into landlocked Afghanistan.

&#8220;Pakistan maintained the closure of the US/ISAF Ground Lines of Communication (GLoC) to Afghanistan in response to the tragic November 2011 incident at Salala. The relationship has steadily improved since the GLoC reopened in July 2012 when we resumed security cooperation with Pakistan Army and concluded an agreement that permits two-way flow on the GLoC,&#8221; Mattis observed in the opening statement.

The general, whose area of command includes the Middle East, Central Asia, Afghanistan and Pakistan also referred to the conclusion of a tripartite US-Pakistan-Afghanistan agreement to &#8216;facilitate better coordination and complementary operations on both sides of the border that disrupt the enemies&#8217; freedom of movement and help prevent another fratricide incident.

&#8220;The United States has a vested interest in Pakistan&#8217;s sustainability as a nation and despite challenges in the US-Pakistan relationship, they are an important regional partner that has sacrificed greatly in the war on terror. They must play a constructive role if Afghanistan is to achieve long-term stability,&#8221; he noted.

He said the security environment in Pakistan is impacted by terrorist attacks and ethno-sectarianism, radicalisation, overstretched military, strained relationships with neighbours, and dealing with frequent natural disasters.

Mattis acknowledged that Pakistan Army has gradually started taking control of the tribal areas in one of the most difficult terrains, along the Afghan border.

&#8220;As they go through this fight in an area of their country where they have never had a lot of control, they&#8217;re going to have to exercise a degree of control they have not exercised, been able to exercise, always in the past,&#8221; he said in reference to the country&#8217;s fight against Taliban militants.

He said, &#8220;It is the most difficult terrain I&#8217;ve ever operated in along that border region. So this is not easy. The enemy is well-dug in. They&#8217;re hard to get at. Pakistan military is moving against them. And we&#8217;ll just have to try and keep the collaboration along the border continuing on the trajectory it&#8217;s on now if we&#8217;re going to (have) success.&#8221;

*Updating the panel on developments in US-Pakistan military-to-military relations, Mattis said in December, the two countries held the first high-level bilateral Defence Consultative Group in more than 18 months*. 

&#8220;We resumed strategic-level talks and committed to implement a framework for defence cooperation that promotes peace and stability within the region, based on areas of converging interests and principles of mutual respect and transparency. Subsequently, we have held operational level talks, including through the recent Defence Resourcing Conference and Military Consultative Committee, which focused on synchronisation of our efforts to build Pakistan&#8217;s capabilities to achieve our common objectives.&#8221;

Mattis emphasised to the panel that continued support for foreign military financing, international military education and training, and the Coalition Support Fund will &#8216;provide the necessary tools to keep our military-to-military relationship on a solid footing&#8217;. app


----------



## Jango

COAS went to Karachi, then CC conference, then met with Zardari and allegedly told him all about the law and order situation and advocated a op of some sort to tackle these elements.

What do you folks think? Is he really sincere in wanting to have a operation or did his Corp Commanders pressurize him (unlikely since the Corp Commanders are his personal friends) or did the government tell him to do something so as to get some popularity ahead of elections?


----------



## fatman17

*Is Pakistan's military out of politics for good?*


By Shamila N. Chaudhary Thursday, March 7, 2013.


Last week, three senior members of the Pakistani security establishment - including Chief of Army Staff General Ashfaq Kayani, the country's most powerful military official - stated that the military will not interfere in the country's upcoming national elections. (Observers take note - when the Pakistani military plans to take over, it will let you know.) 

Indeed, of the numerous challenges over the last five years to the Pakistan People's Party (PPP) government's authority, the more overt ones came from Supreme Court efforts to remove President Asif Ali Zardari on corruption charges; flaky coalition partners like the Muttahida Quami Movement, whose frequent departures from the government threatened the coalition's viability; and the pro-regime change march led by Canada-based preacher Tahir ul-Qadri in January. 

Still, observers could not help but ponder the possible military connections to each challenge - a state of mind that is second nature in a place like Pakistan, which has spent nearly three decades under military rule since its independence in 1947. The obsessive speculation also suggests a deep-seated expectation in Pakistani culture for the military to come to the country's rescue from a corrupt, inefficient government, even at the expense of democracy. 

Those days seem to be over for now. With less than two weeks before its term expires, the PPP is still in charge, with no signs of an imminent hard or soft coup. Nor is there a clear path for significant military poll rigging, especially with a newly independent and neutral Election Commission, thanks to the 20th amendment passed in 2012. We can be sure, however, that the military, like other stakeholders and constituents, is watching the elections process closely, assessing ways it can exert its influence and preserve its interests in the next government. Keeping civilian involvement limited in key national security issues, such as India, Afghanistan, nuclear weapons development, and even relations with the United States will be a priority for the military. 

The world, too, will be watching Pakistan with interest on March 16, when the PPP-led government's term expires. It will have been the first civilian government to complete a full term in the country's history. Any challenge to this history in the making will see diminishing returns. Even though the military remains the most popular institution in Pakistan, there is zero public support for overthrowing the civilian government or intervention in elections. No doubt the generals in Rawalpindi understand all of this. 

But more than international scrutiny, internal leadership problems and ideological divides in the security establishment have inadvertently strengthened civilian rule. The military's cooperation with the United States in Afghanistan has come under fire from its lower ranks, a reality with violent consequences. Frequent attacks on military installations, like last year's incident at Kamra air base, can only happen with internal assistance, and imply some level sympathy within the military for Al Qaeda, the Taliban and affiliated groups. More specific discontent lies among the most senior officials, the Corps Commanders, some of whom reportedly missed their chance at promotion when the government extended Kayani's term by three years. Whispers of Kayani's family receiving lucrative government contracts have also attempted tarnish the general's standing with the public and within his institution. 

The military has rightfully chosen to focus on its own problems rather than take on those of the civilians. Staying uninvolved while protecting its interests will not come easy, though. The combination of internal leadership and ideological challenges, lack of public support for elections interference, and intense scrutiny by the international community will simply force the military to pursue more indirect means to influence the elections process. 

Ultimately, the Pakistani military does not need to lead a coup to interfere in elections. Its checkered past of political engineering speaks for itself. Last year, the Supreme Court ruled that the military's Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI) had illegally financed politicians running against the Pakistan People's Party (PPP) in the 1990 national elections. In 2002, when General Pervez Musharraf held a referendum to legitimize his coup against Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif and extend military rule, domestic and international observers called it "blatantly" rigged. 

Despite 2008 reports that the ISI shut down its political wing, known for "spying on politicians" and "making or breaking of political parties," rumors persist of military support for the purported indefinite extension of the impending caretaker government, as well as for the formation of the Defense of Pakistan Council (DPC), a coalition of conservative and extremist Islamist organizations aiming to be politically viable, possibly in this year's elections. 

General Kayani said last week that it was his dream for Pakistan to have free and fair elections. Relatively speaking, it is possible that the elections could be rigged less than previous polls and with less military involvement. But the security establishment's enduring interest in a pliable and cooperative new government that does not interfere in its dealings will guarantee continued military involvement in politics - not the other way around. 

Pakistan's military establishment will not always be this hesitant to get directly involved in politics. Over time, and especially as the U.S. war in Afghanistan winds down, the military could become less consumed by internal challenges, regaining political space to engage more directly. Additionally, public and institutional appetites for military intervention usually rise, peak, and fall over a period of 8-11 years; the governments of military rulers Zia ul-Haq and Pervez Musharraf both lasted this long. If there is indeed a "generational" quality to military rule in Pakistan, then another five years of a poorly performing civilian government could create opportunities for an unpopular military to reenter Pakistani politics. 

Shamila N. Chaudhary is a South Asia analyst at the Eurasia Group and a senior fellow at the New America Foundation. She served as director for Pakistan and Afghanistan at the White House National Security Council from 2010-2011.

_nuclearpak - pl wait another 5 years for the coup!!! _

*Ex-Army general is Pakistan new envoy in SL.*

Wednesday, 06 March 2013.

Qasim Qureshi, a retired Pakistani Major General, who has served in Kashmir, arrived in Colombo on Wednesday to take charge as Islamabad&#8217;s new High Commissioner in Sri Lanka.

Mr. Qureshi had joined Pakistan Army in 1972, and had retired from active service in October 2009.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Argus Panoptes

fatman17 said:


> ................
> 
> The military has rightfully chosen to focus on its own problems rather than take on those of the civilians. Staying uninvolved while protecting its interests will not come easy, though. The combination of internal leadership and ideological challenges, lack of public support for elections interference, and intense scrutiny by the international community will *simply force the military to pursue more indirect means to influence the elections process.*
> 
> Ultimately, *the Pakistani military does not need to lead a coup to interfere* in elections. *Its checkered past of political engineering speaks for itself.* .................
> 
> _nuclearpak - pl wait another 5 years for the coup!!! _
> 
> .................



Perhaps those sentences missed out on your kind attention Sir.


----------



## muse

I think he was more focused on the paragraphs before that


----------



## Argus Panoptes

muse said:


> I think he was more focused on the paragraphs before that



The real focus belongs elsewhere, which the article clearly states:

But *the security establishment's enduring interest in a pliable and cooperative new government that does not interfere in its dealings will guarantee continued military involvement in politics* - not the other way around.

Bottom line: Status Quo.


----------



## muse

Perhaps it was this obsessive bit :

_



Still, observers could not help but ponder the possible military connections to each challenge - *a state of mind that is second nature in a place like Pakistan*, which has spent nearly three decades under military rule since its independence in 1947. *The obsessive speculation also suggests a deep-seated expectation in Pakistani culture for the military to come to the country's rescue from a corrupt, inefficient government, even at the expense of democracy.*

Click to expand...

_


----------



## fatman17

*Paucity of funds: FC expansion plan hits snags*

From the Newspaper | Zulfiqar Ali


PESHAWAR: A plan to add 14 wings to the Frontier Corps (FC) to increase its strength ahead of Nato forces&#8217; withdrawal from Afghanistan by the end of 2014 has been put on hold because of shortage of resources, according to a senior security official.

&#8220;The FC needs to be strengthened to cope with the situation after withdrawal of foreign troops from Afghanistan. But, the plan cannot be executed because of financial constraints,&#8221; the official told Dawn. The plan required approximately Rs14 billion, he said, adding that creation of one wing would cost about Rs1bn for expenses on salaries, weapons and logistics.

He said 14 new wings would have increased the strength of the paramilitary force to 65,000 with each wing comprising about 900 personnel. At present the strength of the FC is about 50,000 and it is commanded by a two-star general.

Formed in 1907 by Lord Curzon, then viceroy of British India, FC was primarily created to patrol the 1250-km stretch of border from Chitral to Gulkach (South Waziristan), to curb smuggling and assist political administration in maintaining law and order in the tribal area.

But after 9/11 the FC assumed the role of an anti-terrorism force in Fata where it conducts joint operations with the army to crush militancy.

But, the official said, the force had not been adequately trained and properly equipped to fight Al Qaeda and Taliban. (More than 900 soldiers of the force have been killed and over 2,000 injured in the ongoing campaign against insurgency.)

Realising this, the army provided the FC with tanks and heavy artillery and the US military imparted counter-insurgency training and provided equipment to enhance its capability.

But American trainers were sent back after Nato attack on Salala post in Mohmand Agency on Nov 26, 2011, in which 24 Pakistani soldiers were killed.

&#8220;FC has been (adversely) affected in terms of training and funds after the departure of American trainers,&#8221; said the official.

&#8220;Suspension of US assistance is one of the reasons which have led to delay in the execution of the plan of induction of wings.&#8221;

Since army could not permanently stay in Fata, he said, the FC had to be prepared to meet security challenges. For example, it needs helicopters. The FC patrols hundreds of kilometres of the border area but has only one helicopter which is used by its chief (inspector-general).

*The FC depended on the army for mobility in an emergency and it had been proposed that the paramilitary force should have its own aviation wing, he said*.

It is learnt that the expansion plan included providing gunship and transport helicopters and air ambulances to the FC. &#8220;The plan requires heavy funding which is not possible in the present situation,&#8221; the official said.

DAWN

Saturday, March 09, 2013 


*29 promoted to major general*


ISLAMABAD: Pakistan Army on Friday promoted 29 brigadiers to the rank of major general. Chief of Army Staff General Ashfaq Kiyani presided over the meeting of the promotion board at the General Headquarters. The meeting considered cases of a total of 190 officers out of which 29 were awarded promotion. The promotions came as a number of seats had fallen vacant due to the retirement of lieutenant generals and major generals during year 2012-13. The names of those promoted as major general are: Sarfraz Sattar, M Naeem Ashraf, Humayun Aziz, Qazi Ikram Ahmad, Syed Shafqat Asghar, Humayun Saleem, Bilal Akbar, Farhat Abbas Sani, Muhammad Ajmal Iqbal, Anwar Ul Haq Chaudhary, Muhammad Azfal, Faheemul Aziz, Nadeem Raza, Tayyab Azam, Aftab Khan, Sher Afghun, Amer Aslam Khan, Abid Ejaz Khaloon, Anjum Enayat, Iftikhar Aamir, Mushtaq Faisal, Qaiser Anees Khurram, Muazzam Ali, Salahud Din Qasim, Jawad Khaliq Ansari, Sohail Hafeez, Amjed Iqbal, Mazhar Ishaq, Muhammad Ashfaq. staff report


----------



## Gentelman

Promotion Board
Meeting: 29 Brigadiers
Promoted to Major
Generals
March 9,2013

Pakistan Army Promotion Board from
Brigadiers to the rank of Major Generals
presided over by Chief of Army Staff
(CoAS), General Ashfaq Parvez Kayani in
its meeting held here on Friday promoted
29 Brigadiers to the rank of Major
Generals.
A total of 190 officers (Brigadiers) were
considered, said an ISPR press release
issued here. Following Brigadiers were
promoted Major General against vacancies
being created due to retirement of
Lieutenant Generals/Major Generals
during year 2012/2013.
The names of those promoted Major
Generals are as under:
(1) Brigadier Sarfraz Sattar
(2) Brigadier M. Naeem Ashraf,
(3) Brigadier Humayun Aziz,
(4) Brigadier Qazi Muhammad Ikram
Ahmad,
(5) Brigadier Syed Shafqat Asghar,
(6) Brigadier Muhammad Humayun
Saleem,
(7) Brigadier Bilal Akbar,
(8) Brigadier Farhat Abbas Sani,
(9) Brigadier Muhammad Ajmal Iqbal,
(10) Brigadier Anwar Ul Haq Chaudhary
(11) Brigadier Muhammad Azfal,
(12) Brigadier Faheem Ul Aziz,
(13) Brigadier Nadeem Raza,
(14) Brigadier Muhammad Tayyab Azam,
(15) Brigadier Aftab Khan,
(16) Brigadier Sher Afghan,
(17), Brigadier Amer Aslam Khan,
(18) Brigadier Abid Ejaz Khaloon,
(19) Brigadier Anjum Enayat,
(20) Brigadier Iftikhar Aamir,
(21) Brigadier Mushtaq Ahmad Faisal,
(22) Brigadier Qaiser Anees Khurram,
(23) Brigadier Muhammad Muazzam Ali,
(24) Brigadier Salah Ud Din Qasim,
(25) Brigadier Jawad Khaliq Ansari,
(26), Brigadier Sohail Hafeez,
(27) Brigadier Amjed Iqbal,
(28) Brigadier Mazhar Ishaq,
(29) Brigadier Muhammad Ashfaq.


----------



## UmarJustice

*29 Brigadiers promoted as Major Generals*

The Army promoted 29 brigadiers as major generals, including Sarfraz Sattar, M Naeem Ashraf, Humayun Aziz, Qazi Ikram Ahmad, Syed Shafqat, M Humayun, Bilal Akbar, Farhat Abbas, M Ajmal Iqbal, Anwarul Haq, M Afzal, Faheemul Aziz, Nadeem Raza, M Tayyab Azam, Aftab Khan, Sher Afgan, Amer Aslam, Abid Ejaz, Anjum Enayat, Iftikhar Aamir, Mushtaq Ahmad Faisal, Qaiser Anees, M Muazzam Ali, Salahud Din, Jawad Khaliq, Sohail Hafeez, Amjed Iqbal, Mazhar Ishaq and M Ashfaq.

29 Brigadiers promoted as Major Generals | The Nation


----------



## fatman17

Saturday, March 16, 2013 


*Gen Kayani reviews parade*


ISLAMABAD: Chief of the Army Staff (COAS) General Ashfaq Parvez Kayani on Friday visited Okara Garrison and reviewed the parade to mark the *250th Raising Day of 1st Punjab Regiment, the oldest unit of Pakistan Army*. Speaking on the occasion, General Kayani appreciated the standard of parade and the dedication of all ranks involved. He said that the Pakistan Army owed its high standing to professionalism, loyalty, discipline and patriotism of its officers and soldiers. He said that such high standards were not achieved overnight, unless all ranks of the Army were committed to maintain the traditions of excellence in service, said an ISPR press release issued here. Later, the COAS was briefed about the operational, training and administrative aspects at the Division Headquarters. app


_my late fathers regiment. he was a Lt. at the time of partition. i had the honour of being invited to this parade. it was very emotional for me to say the least_.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UmarJustice

*General Kayani arrives in Jordan*

Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Ashfaq Parvez Kayani reached Amman on an official visit on Sunday.

As per ISPR statement, during two days of stay at Jordan, COAS will call on various Jordanian officials, particularly the Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee (CJCSC), Lieutenant General Mashal Muhammad Al Zaben, to exchange views on bilateral relations as well as other matters of mutual interest.

On arrival, COAS was received by a delegation of high ranking Jordanian military officials including the Deputy CJCSC, Chief of Air Staff and Director General Military Operations.
General Kayani arrives in Jordan | The Nation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Is this at Peshawar paradrop school?

I know that there is a fan like this somewhere used for training, is this the one in Peshawar?


----------



## Fieldmarshal

nuclearpak said:


> Is this at Peshawar paradrop school?
> 
> I know that there is a fan like this somewhere used for training, is this the one in Peshawar?



yes it the para school in pesh.

the shell pump is a give away

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*Presidents grants military awards to officers, men of tri-services *


RAWALPINDI, March 23 (APP): The President of Pakistan has granted military awards to officers and men of Pakistan Army, Navy and Air Force. The ISPR informed on Saturday that the officers and men who have been conferred with Sitara-i-Basalat included: Major Malik Abrar Ahmad (Shaheed), FF, Captain Fasih Babar Amin (Shaheed), AC, Captain Mannan Ul Hassan (Shaheed), AC, Captain Tariq Jamal (Shaheed), SSG, Sepoy Ashiq Ali (Shaheed), FF, Sepoy Khurram Shahzad (Shaheed), FF, Sepoy Imam Hussain Shah (Shaheed), FF and Sepoy Zohaib Iqbal (Shaheed), FF, NAVY, Lieutenant Commander Mohsin Farooq Khan, PAF, Squardon Leader Bilal Hassan Babri (Late). 

The officers and men who were awarded with Tamgha-i-Basalat are: Lieutenant Colonel Yasar Nawaz Janjua, Arty, Major Muhammad Imran Tariq, Arty, Captain Haider Nawaz, AC, Lieutenant Zahid Mehmood, SSG, Naib Subedar Gul Bahar Khan (Shaheed), Punjab, Naib Subedar Muzaffar Hussain (Shaheed), FF, Naib Subedar Mir Daraz Khan (Shaheed), CMI, Dfr Hafiz Tariq Ali (Shaheed), AC, Havildar Bismillah Jan (Shaheed), FC KPK, Havildar Muhammad Sharif (Shaheed), Punjab, Havildar Syed Ali Ahmed Shah (Shaheed), Baloch, Havildar Ghulam Yasin (Shaheed), Baloch, Havildar Muhammad Sadiq (Shaheed), FF, Havildar Sajawal Khan (Shaheed), FF, Havildar Sabir Khan (Shaheed), FF, Havildar Muhammad Naseer (Shaheed), FF, Havildar Muhammad Ali (Shaheed), Baloch, Havildar Shakil Mubarik (Shaheed), AK, Lance Havildar Liaqat Ali Khan (Shaheed), Punjab, Naik Tariq Khan (Shaheed), FC KPK, Naik Istehar Ud Din, Engrs, Naik Muhammad Shabbir (Shaheed), Engrs, Naik Muhammad Yaseen (Shaheed), Punjab, Naik Muhammad Kamal (Shaheed), FF, Naik Muhammad Amir Khan (Shaheed), FF, Naik Shakil Aslam (Shaheed), FF, Naik Mehboob Ali (Shaheed), Baloch, Lance Naik Kamran Ali (Shaheed), FC KPK, Lance Naik Muhammad Yousaf Khan (Shaheed), FC KPK, Lance Naik Inayat Ullah (Shaheed), FF, Lance Naik Muhammad Hassan (Shaheed), FF, Lance Naik Muhammad Saeed (Shaheed), Sindh, Lance Naik Zahid Ali (Shaheed), Baloch, Lance Naik Khalid Mehmood Tabbassam (Shaheed), HQ PR (Sindh), Sepoy Zakir Hussain (Shaheed), FC KPK, Sepoy Bahadar Shah (Shaheed), FC KPK, Sepoy Ali Bad Shah (Shaheed), FC KPK, Sepoy Khan Afzal (Shaheed), FC KPK, Sepoy Sheraz Ahmed (Shaheed), FC KPK, Swr Sana Ullah (Shaheed), AC, Sepoy Khalid Shabir Ali, SSG, Spr Raid Ullah Khan (Shaheed), Engrs, Spr Muhammad Hussain (Shaheed), Engrs, Spr Muhammad Naveed Yousaf, Engrs, Spr Muhammad Aqeel (Shaheed), Engrs, Sepoy Ali Akbar (Shaheed), Punjab, Sepoy Sikandar Zeb (Shaheed), SSG, Sepoy Muhammad Irfan (Shaheed), Punjab, Sepoy Sajjad Ahmed, Punjab, Sepoy Ahmad Nawaz Khan (Shaheed), Punjab, Sepoy Muhammad Awais Ur Rehman (Shaheed), Punjab, Sepoy Muhammad Adrees (Shaheed), Punjab, Sepoy Zaheer Ud Din Babar (Shaheed), Punjab, Sepoy Wasif Mehmood (Shaheed), Punjab, Sepoy Haji Muhammad (Shaheed), Punjab, Sepoy Muhammad Sajid (Shaheed), Punjab , Sepoy Tariq Aziz (Shaheed), Punjab, Sepoy Muhammad Younis (Shaheed), Punjab, Sepoy Aamir Yasin, SSG, Sepoy Inam Ullah (Shaheed), SSG, Gnr Mohsan Khan, Arty, Sepoy Abid Hussain, FF, Sepoy Tanveer Hussain (Shaheed), FF, Sepoy Muhammad Usman (Shaheed), FF, Sepoy Imran Hussain (Shaheed), FF, Sepoy Shahzad Ahmed (Shaheed), FF, Sepoy Sher Nawaz (Shaheed), FF, Sepoy Sohail Khan (Shaheed), FF, Sepoy Asfandyar (Shaheed), FF, Sepoy Khurshaid Khan (Shaheed), FF, Sepoy Waqar Ahmed Abbasi, FF, Sepoy Shahzad Ahmed (Shaheed), FF, Sepoy Syed Abbas Ali Shah (Shaheed), FF, Sepoy Zeeshan Khan Jadoon (Shaheed), FF, Sepoy Wakeel Ahmed (Shaheed), FF, Sepoy Abid Ullah (Shaheed), FF, Sepoy Shayan Javed (Shaheed), FF, Sepoy Muhammad Akhtar Pervaiz (Shaheed), FF, Sepoy Ziafat Khan (Shaheed), FF, Sepoy Tahir Abbas (Shaheed), FF, Sepoy Zia Ullah, FF, Sepoy Rambel Khan, FF, Sepoy Chand Aftab (Shaheed), FF, Sepoy Rab Nawaz Ali (Shaheed), FF, Sepoy Muhammad Waseem (Shaheed), FF, Sepoy Imtiaz Ali (Shaheed), FF, SW Majeed Masih (Shaheed), Sindh, Sepoy Ahmad Khan (Shaheed), SSG, Sepoy Zafar Nasir (Shaheed), Sindh, Sepoy Ahmed Khan (Shaheed), Sigs, Sepoy Mukhtiar Ali (Shaheed), Baloch, Sepoy Muhammad Sharif (Shaheed), Baloch, Sepoy Ghazi (Shaheed), Baloch, Sepoy Muhammad Nazeer (Shaheed), Baloch, Sepoy Arshad Iqbal (Shaheed), Baloch, Sepoy Muhammad Arif (Shaheed), Baloch, Sepoy Babar Ali Dogar (Shaheed), Baloch , Sepoy Saqib Mehmood (Shaheed), Baloch, Sepoy Younas Khan (Shaheed), Baloch, Sepoy Ejaz Ahmed (Shaheed), Baloch, Sepoy Muhammad Awais (Shaheed), Baloch, Sepoy Zeeshan Haider Khan (Shaheed), Baloch, Sepoy Zulfiqar Ahmed (Shaheed), Baloch, Sepoy Mukhtiar Ali (Shaheed), Baloch, Sepoy Muhammad Nawaz (Shaheed), Baloch, Sepoy Muhammad Atif Tariq (Shaheed), Baloch, Sepoy Muhammad Naveed Ul Haq (Shaheed), AK, Sepoy Sohrab Iqbal (Shaheed), AK, Sepoy Imran Wali (Shaheed), HQ PR (Sindh), Sepoy Abdul Razzaq (Shaheed), HQ PR (Sindh). NAVY, Lieutenant Zia ur Rehman, CDA-I Muhammad Naseer, LMGT (M) CD-III Muhammad Hassan Khan, MAR-I Mukhtar Hassan, CDT-I Shahid Qayyum, UWT-I Syed Waseem Abbas Kazmi.

The officers and men who have been awarded with Imtiazi Sanad included: Lieutenant Colonel Faisal Naseer, CMI, Major Ayuq Ul Islam, Sindh, Major Ahmed Zeshan Kalyar, AK, Captain Salman Khan, Baloch, Captain Saad Majeed, Engrs, Lieutenant Muhammad Awais Hashim, Arty, Lieutenant Noman Saif Khattak, Baloch, Subedar Afzal Hussain Shah, Baloch, Naib Subedar Rafi Ullah, FF, Naib Subedar Sharbat Khan, FC KPK, Havildar Muhammad Siddique, NLI, Havildar Muhammad Khushal, Baloch, Lance Naik Muhammad Asghar Khan, Engrs, Sepoy Farman Ullah Wazir, FC KPK, Sepoy Noor Ullah, SSG, Sepoy Nawaz Khan, SSG, Sepoy Muhammad Suleman, FF, Sepoy Muhammad Piral, FF, Sepoy Muhammad Qadeer, FF, Sepoy Wajid Ali Khan, FF, Deputy Superintendent Rangers Muhammad Jahangir Khan, Headquarters Pakistan Rangers (Sindh), PAF, Wing Commander Jehan-Zeb Tahir and Squadron Leader Syed Asif Hussain.

The COAS Commendation Card was awarded to: Brigadier Zahid Jamil Ahmed, Arty, Brigadier Sardar Tariq Aman, Baloch, Lieutenant Colonel Mohammad Iqbal, Baloch, Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Asim Iqbal, TI(M), ASC, Lieutenant Colonel Khalid Farid, CMI, Lieutenant Colonel Nazir Hussain Khan, AC, Lieutenant Colonel Faiz SuLieutenantan Bhatti, CMI, Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Faheem Aeyzad, Sindh, Lieutenant Colonel Shahid Nawab, Engrs, Lieutenant Colonel Nasir Mehmood, CMI, Lieutenant Colonel Tariq Muzaffar Chaudry, CMI, Major Nasir Ullah Chatha, Punjab, Major Yasir Mumtaz, ASC, Major Irfan Ali Mirza, Arty, Major Mumtaz Alam Malik, FF, Major Muhammad Omar Awan, Arty, Major Abdul Samad Khan Kakar, Baloch, Major Muhammad Qammar Abbas Khan, CMI, Major Habib Ur Rehman Tahir, AC, Major Wajahat Ali Nadeem, AMC, Captain Majid Ali, SSG, Captain Muhammad Ismail Swati, Sindh, Captain Shahid Ali, FF, Captain Amjad Jehan Khattak, FF, Captain Abid Ali, Punjab, Captain Muhammad Farhan Khan, AC, Captain Adeel Ahmad Shaheen, EME, Lieutenant Muhammad Hassan, FF, Lieutenant Mehtab Liaqat, Arty, Sub Muhammad Ashraf, Engrs, Naib Subedar Barkat Ali, SSG, Naib Subedar Habib Ur Rehman, Arty, Naib Subedar Shujat Ahmed Khan, Arty, Naib Subedar Khan Muhammad, Arty, Naib Subedar Muhammad Askary, NLI, Naib Subedar Allah Rakhio, Baloch, Naib Subedar Wazir Bad Shah, FF, Havildar Raj Muhammad, CMI, Havildar Abid Hussain, FF, Havildar Noor Muhammad, FF, Havildar Muhammad Afzal, FF, CQMH Muhammad Arshad, Sigs , Havildar Muhammad Idrees, Baloch, Havildar Muhammad Khurshid, AD, Naik Farooq Khan, CMI, Naik Abdullah Khan, Sindh, Naik Muhammad Fayyaz, Ord, Naik Muhammad Akram, AMC Lance Naik Bakhtullah, Engrs, Lance Naik Jehan Afsar, FF, Lance Naik Maqsood Ali, FF, Lance Naik Rashid Khan, EME, Sepoy Iqbal Hussain Turi, FC KPK, Lance Dafedar Muhammad Atif, AC, Spr Mubeen Sarwar, Engrs, Sepoy Muhammad Niaz, Punjab, Sepoy Khaista Gul, FF, Sepoy Thakadar, Sindh, Sig Muhammad Hanif Javid, CMI, Sig Mashooq Ali, Sigs, Deputy Superintendent Abdul Saghir, Headquarters Pakistan Rangers (Sindh), Deputy Superintendent Muhammad Hanif Khan, Headquarters Pakistan Rangers (Sindh).
The officers who have been awarded with Hilal-i-Imtiaz (Military) included: Major General Shahzad Sikander, Engrs, Major General Mian Mohammad Hilal Hussain, Arty, Major General Tariq Javed, AK, Major General Ghayur Mahmood, T Bt, FF, Major General Asghar Nawaz, Engrs, Major General Nadir Zeb, AC, Major General Muhammad Iqbal Asi, Sindh, Major General Nazir Ahmed Butt, FF, Major General Jamil Rehmat Vance, ASC, Major General Muhammad Ejaz Shahid, Arty, Major General Amir Azeem Bajwa, Sigs, Major General Tariq Ghafoor, FF, Major General Akhtar Waheed, AMC, Major General Salman Ali, AMC, NAVY, Rear Admiral Khawaja Ghazanfar Hussain, Rear Admiral Khan Hasham Bin Saddique, Rear Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi, PAF, Air Vice Marshal Arshad Quddus, Air Vice Marshal Sohail Aman.

Sitara-i-Imtiaz (Military) was granted to the officers including: Brigadier Salman Akbar, Arty, Brigadier Jamil Sarwar Malik, EME, Brigadier Mansur Mahmud, ASC, Brigadier Ashfaq Ahmad Solehria, Sigs, Brigadier Sohail Hamid, Sigs, Brigadier Shafqat Nawaz Khan, Punjab, Brigadier Mowadat Hussain Rana, AMC, Brigadier Tahir Aziz Ahmed, AMC, Brigadier Farhat Abbas Shah, EME, Brigadier Khalid Mukhtar Farani, Punjab, Brigadier Zar Mohammad, Arty, Brigadier Tahir Saddique, Engrs, Brigadier Saad Ullah Fatmi, Engrs, Brigadier Muhammad Asif Khattak, CMI, Brigadier Salawat Khan, Punjab, Brigadier Rizwan Ali Khan, AC, Brigadier Syed Haider Ali Naqvi, Baloch, Brigadier Muhammad Shafi Ghazi, Punjab, Brigadier Fahim Raza, Arty, Brigadier Abid Hussain Bhutta, AC, Brigadier Mubashir Wasim, FF, Brigadier Kamran Waheed, Sindh, Brigadier Naseer Ud Din, AD, Brigadier Hamid Mahmood, Punjab, Brigadier Naveed Sarwar, Ord, Brigadier Ghazanfar Ali Bhatti, Baloch, Brigadier Zulfiqar Ali, Arty, Brigadier Sami Akhtar, Arty, Brigadier Mazhar Mumtaz Qureshi, AD, Brigadier Abid Saleem, Engrs, Brigadier Munawwar Alam, Arty, Brigadier Aftab Afzal, T Bt, CMI, Brigadier Mohsin Farooq, Arty, Brigadier Tariq Zaman, Engrs, Brigadier Nazir Ahmad, S Bt, Arty, Brigadier Raheel Ashraf, AEC, Brigadier Fahim Ahmad Khan, ASC, Brigadier Syed Hasnain Bokhari, EME, Colonel Haroon Rashid, AMC, Colonel Muhammad Tahir Saleem, Engrs, Colonel Saif Ullah Khan, Ord, Colonel Javed Iqbal, Arty, Colonel Junaid Shamim, Punjab, Colonel Mohammad Sarwar Alam, Sigs, Colonel Muhammad Aaqeb Akhtar, FF, Colonel Ehsan Ul Haq, EME, Colonel Saeed Ahmed Gill, EME, Colonel S Masood Raza, Baloch, Colonel Muhammad Asif, AD, Colonel Shams Ul Haq, CMI, Colonel Rizwan Shaikh, Sindh, Colonel Akhtar Hussain Bangash, AMC, Colonel Karamat Hussain Shah Bokhari, AMC, Colonel Shahid Sultan Khan, AMC, NAVY, Commodore Asif Hameed, Commodore Ahmed Saeed, Commodore Sajid Mahmood, Commodore Naseer Ahmad, Commodore Shahid Sohail Rao, Commodore Imran Akram, Commodore Syed Asad Karim, Commodore Zahid Iqbal, Commodore Saleem Iqbal, Commodore Imran Ahmad, Commodore Syed Arshad Ali, Commodore Syed Naseer Ud Din, Commodore Muhammad Saqib Fazal, PAF, Air Commodore Shahjahan Sattar Khan, Air Commodore Kahlid Mahmood, Air Commodore Khawar Hussain, Air Commodore Aasim Zaheer, Air Commodore Noor Abbas, Air Commodore Humayun Viqar Zephyr, Group Captain Muhammad Safdar, Group Captain Muhamamd Afzal, Group Captain Shahzad Zafar Dogar, Group captain Omer Sharif, Group Captain M Arif Burq, Group captain Tahir Mukhtar, Group Captain, Salman Mahboob, Group Captain Gohar Majeed Khan and Group Captain Shahid Nadeem.
The officers who have been awarded with Tamgha-i-Imtiaz (Military) included: Lieutenant Colonel Khalid Amir Rana, Avn, Lieutenant Colonel Abdul Qadir Nur, Ord, Lieutenant Colonel Ijaz Ahmad, Ord, Lieutenant Colonel Zarar Razzaque, Engrs, Lieutenant Colonel Taqdees Ur Rehman, Baloch, Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Younus, Sigs, Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Rehan Javed, Sindh, Lieutenant Colonel Sadaqat Hussain Shah, Sigs, Lieutenant Colonel Malik Tahir Majid, AD, Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Irfan Naziri, AC, Lieutenant Colonel Shahid Iqbal, Sigs, Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Ayaz, Sindh, Lieutenant Colonel Nadeem Afzal, Baloch, Lieutenant Colonel Asghar Hussain, Arty, Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Siddique, AK, Lieutenant Colonel Bahadur Shah, NLI, Lieutenant Colonel Ashar Rizwan, AK, Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Abjad Hussain, ASC, Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Asif, Arty, Lieutenant Colonel Masood Ali Jaffery, Arty, Lieutenant Colonel Amjad Javed, Arty, Lieutenant Colonel Syed Muhammad Ather Shakel, Baloch, Lieutenant Colonel Zaffar Khan, FF, Lieutenant Colonel Saqib Malik, NLI, Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Tahir Nasir, FF, Lieutenant Colonel Humayun Obaid, Engrs, Lieutenant Colonel Arslan Zahoor, Engrs, Lieutenant Colonel Zahid Hussain, AC, Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Nadeem Anwar, GL, Lieutenant Colonel Zahid Riaz, ASC, Lieutenant Colonel Sukhawat Hussain, CMI, Lieutenant Colonel Usman Aleem, Punjab, Lieutenant Colonel Zia Ahmad Khan, AK, Lieutenant Colonel Abrar Hussain Khan, Punjab, Lieutenant Colonel Atteeq Ahmed, EME, Lieutenant Colonel Nasir Ali, FF, Lieutenant Colonel Mubashir Aziz, ASC, Lieutenant Colonel M Athar Babar, Punjab, Lieutenant Colonel Hassan Rehan Zafar, AC, Lieutenant Colonel Imtiaz Bashir Warraich, CMI, Lieutenant Colonel Ejaz Hussain, TBt, Punjab, Lieutenant Colonel Wisal Mohammad, FF, Lieutenant Colonel Tariq Nisar, Arty, Lieutenant Colonel Abdul Sabur Solehria, AD, Lieutenant Colonel Basharat Ahmad Noor, S Bt, Avn, Lieutenant Colonel Ch Shafqat Mahmud, Arty, Lieutenant Colonel Nadeem Zafar, Arty, Lieutenant Colonel Irfan Haneef Chaudary, Baloch, Lieutenant Colonel Mazhar Shafique, EME, Lieutenant Colonel Rashid Ghani, EME, Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Ahmad Khan, EME, Lieutenant Colonel Nayyar Shazad, Ord, Lieutenant Colonel Nadeem Fazal, AMC, Lieutenant Colonel Ahmad Muqeem, AMC, Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Irfan Ilahi, AMC, Lieutenant Colonel Khalid Rashid, AMC, Lieutenant Colonel Mrs Nilofar Mustafa, AMC, Lieutenant Colonel Mrs Abeera Choudhry, AMC, Lieutenant Colonel Miss Tahira Tanveer Kausar, AFNS, Major Muhammad Dawood, AK, Major Muhammad Sikandar Azam, ASC, Major Imran Hussain, AD, Major Muhammad Ishtiaq Khattak, Engrs, Major Munir Anwar Khan, Punjab, Major Muzaffar Ahmed Majoroka, AC, Major Ikram Ullah Khan, FF, Major Zaheer Ghani, Avn, Major Farrakh Razi, Arty, Major Qazi Riaz Ullah Bangash, FF, Major Zulfiqar Ali, Sindh, Major Hazrat Jan, NLI, Major Tahir Salim, Arty, Major Asghar Ali Qureshi, AK, Major Farukh Saeed, Arty, Major Fayyaz Hussain, Arty, Major Muddassar Ahmad Shaikh, Baloch, Major Zahid Iqbal, Baloch, Major Sardar Khurram Khan Durrani, Baloch, Major Haroon Ur Rashid, CMI, Major Syed Kamran Hashmi, Punjab, Major Amir Shafiq Khan, Sigs, Major Muhammad Naseem Hassan Khan, EME, Major Umair Ahmed, EME, Major Syed Mansoor Ahmad, AMC, NAVY, Commander Mubashir Mahmood, Commander Syed Rizwan Khalid, Commander Azeem Sadiq, Commander Shifaat Ali Khan, Commander Muhammad Ashraf Bhatti, Commander Ahmed Hussain, Commander Khyber Zaman, Commander Syed Riaz Zakir Hasnain Abdi, Commander Saeed Ul Hassan, Commander Arshad Mohyudin, Commander Rao Ahmed Imran Anwar, Lieutenant Commander S Mohabbat Shah, Lieutenant Commander Muhammad Iqbal, Lieutenant Commander Zulfiquar, PAF, Wing Commander Syed Ali Zaidi, Wing Commander Muhammad Shafique Siddique, Wing Commander Muhammad Ehsan Ul Haq, Wing Commander Gohar Ul Hassan Syed, Wing Commander Aurangzeb Ahmed, Wing Commander Salman Masood, Wing Commander Muhammad Asif Aslam, Wing Commander Arif Mahmood, Wing Commander Imran Siddiqui, Wing Commander Adnan Qadeer, Wing Commander Tariq Iqbal, Wing Commander Muhammad Ikram Ul Haq Noor, Wing Commander Muhammad Usman Malik and Wing Commander Muhammad Nasir Javed.

The officers who have been awarded with Chief of Army Staff (COAS) Commendation Card for 200 Northern Areas Flying Hour are, Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Zahid Kamal, Major Abbas Hussain Awan, Major Ahmad Arsalan, Major Muhammad Amin Katkazai, Major Javed Alam, Major Muhammad Noman Ahmed and Major Abdul Nasir Khan.

Chief of General Staff Green Endorsement for 1000 Safe Flying Hours was awarded to Lieutenant Colonel Shah Muhammad Faizan Ur Rehman, Major Syed Ali Adil Naqvi, Major Shahid Ahmed, Major Muhammad Asif Khan, Major Tahir Altaf Malik, Major Wajeeh Murtaza Khan, Major Jehangir Abdullah, Major Muhammad Zubair Rehan, Major Waqar Ali Shah and Major Javid Bashir.

The officers who have been awarded with Metallic Flight Safety Wing and COAS Commendation Card for 1500 Safe Flying Hours included, Lieutenant Colonel Mohammad Pervez Khan, Major Zaheer Ghani, Major Abdul Majid, Major Qazi Imran Khan, Major Sajjad Ahmad, Major Masood Sarwar, Major Taimur Nisar Khan, Major Talal Akbar, Major Asad Mansoor Khan, Major Mehmood Faisal Malik and Major Khayam Z Din.

The officers who have been awarded with COAS Commendation Card for 2500 Safe Flying Hours included, Colonel Asim Mahmud Qureshi, Colonel Rehan Maqsood Alam, Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Tariq, Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Afzal Kamal, Lieutenant Colonel Syed Faisal Hassan Rauf, Lieutenant Colonel Qazi Sameer Samad, Lieutenant Colonel Farakh Mustafa Saleem, Major Shahzad Farooq Major Musa Raza. 

Lieutenant Colonel Ali Abid Raza has been awarded with COAS Commendation Card for 3500 Safe Flying Hours and Lieutenant Colonel Raja Khalid Majeed has been awarded with COAS Commendation Card for 4500 Safe Flying Hours. 


_just look at the number of Shaheeds!_


----------



## Windjammer

*The 23-year-old Aman Ullah is one of the thousands of Pakistani soldiers coping with wounds sustained in Pakistan&#8217;s ongoing fight against militant groups. Most are wounded by blasts from improvised explosive devices or IEDs.

&#8220;I was part of FC, you know, the Frontier Corps [paramilitary force] convoy when a roadside IED planted in a vehicle exploded. I lost both my legs and received multiple injuries all around my body,&#8221; said Ullah.

After recovering from major surgeries at Rawalpindi&#8217;s Armed Forces Institute for Rehabilitation Medicine (AFIRM), Aman Ullah and several colleagues are now hoping to take part in the next Paralympics.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Thanks for sharing Windy Bhai this made my day

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Paralympics...that would be something.

I wish great success to these folks in the future...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

*
Albeit, posted elsewhere, You can see the video of the wonderful work done by the AFIRM, and how the wounded soldiers are training for a normal life.*  


[video]http://www.********.com/view?i=6f5_1364241293[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jango

No: 
PR48/2013-ISPR
Dated: 
April 11, 2013
Rawalpindi
April 11, 2013
The 70th Formation Commanders&#8217; Conference chaired by General Ashfaq Parvez Kayani, the Chief of Army Staff (COAS), concluded at General Headquarters today, the half yearly conference was attended by Corps Commanders, Principal Staff Officers and all Formation Commanders. The forum was given comprehensive briefings on external and internal security environment and professional matters. Plans to provide security during May elections as asked by the Election Commission of Pakistan (ECP) were also discussed and deliberated.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

@fatman17 @nuclearpak @Aeronaut : Are these Corp Commander Meetings/Conferences really a constructive, insightful & most of all critically evaluative value-added exercise or do they all sip their teas & say 'yes' to everything that the Boss says, as is the case with most of our other meetings in the Public Sector ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Armstrong said:


> @fatman17 @nuclearpak @Aeronaut : Are these Corp Commander Meetings/Conferences really a constructive, insightful & most of all critically evaluative value-added exercise or do they all sip their teas & say 'yes' to everything that the Boss says, as is the case with most of our other meetings in the Public Sector ?



Depends...generally people it's a mix, CC's do provide insight of the situation as after all, they are the ones heading the corp doing the op. For example the Peshawar Corp Commander (Lt Gen Khalid Rabbani) would give the briefing on the WoT...Quetta would give his own assessment etc. 

If COAS wants to make some changes, there will be deliberation and all. 

There is a reason that Corp Commanders conferences are held on a moments notice and in unit messes!!! So that means that COAS does take the advice seriously!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## blain2

Nuclearpak,

As far as I know, the Corps Commander's Conf. always takes place at the GHQ. There is a ton of security protocol involved in getting the entire senior leadership of the Army there and given the Chief, VCoAS and all of the PSOs are posted at the GHQ, its usually a matter of the Corps Commanders coming into Pindi.

Formation Commanders Conferences may have happened at different locations, but even these as of recent have been conducted at the GHQ.


----------



## Jango

blain2 said:


> Nuclearpak,
> 
> As far as I know, the Corps Commander's Conf. always takes place at the GHQ. There is a ton of security protocol involved in getting the entire senior leadership of the Army there and given the Chief, VCoAS and all of the PSOs are posted at the GHQ, its usually a matter of the Corps Commanders coming into Pindi.
> 
> Formation Commanders Conferences may have happened at different locations, but even these as of recent have been conducted at the GHQ.



Scheduled ones...yes in GHQ.

Un-scheduled...nah..they take place in practically every secret nook and cranny. Mangla airfield gets alot of traffic sometimes!...they are usually for just quick snap decisions, especially when a exercise is going on in some place and the chief is already there so are some other officers and the chief gets a novel idea, he calls a brainstorming session!

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


No PR56/2013-ISPR	Dated: April 16, 2013
Rawalpindi - April 15, 2013: 
A delegation of Afghan army officials, headed by Director General Military Operations (DGMO) Afghan National Army Major General Afzal Aman, visited General Headquarters (GHQ) and met Major General Ashfaq Nadeem Ahmed, Director General Military Operations Pakistan Army for talks over Border coordination with Pakistani officers here today.
Meeting was held in a cordial environment. All ongoing Cross Border Coordination issues including Border Post construction in Mohmand Agency were discussed and amicably resolved. Both sides agreed on continuation of such bilateral interactions to enhance bilateral border coordination and reduce space for detractors.


----------



## Windjammer

*
How is the Moral !!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thorough Pro

Salute to the brave sons. As a civilized society, what do we civilians do to show our gratitude for their sacrifices? Is there any welfare fund we can contribute to show our appreciation for their efforts and sacrifices? 



Windjammer said:


> *
> Albeit, posted elsewhere, You can see the video of the wonderful work done by the AFIRM, and how the wounded soldiers are training for a normal life.*
> 
> 
> [video]http://www.********.com/view?i=6f5_1364241293[/video]


----------



## Windjammer

Thorough Pro said:


> Salute to the brave sons. As a civilized society, what do we civilians do to show our gratitude for their sacrifices? Is there any welfare fund we can contribute to show our appreciation for their efforts and sacrifices?



Now that you mention this, a while back some of us decided to start a campaign under the banner of "Where's our yellow ribbon".....I spoke to the then DG ISPR, he flatly declined the offer and insisted the Army Welfare Fund is in place which takes care of all their needs and requirements. 
We salute the armed forces for their spirit of self sacrifice and should teach our next generation to do the same. !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*Unlike Russia, Ukraine continues arms supplies to Pakistan*

February 25, 2013 

Dadan Upadhyay, specially for RIR 


While in the past years, Moscow has made it clear that it will never supply arms to India&#8217;s enemies, Kiev has always been ambivalent on this issue. 

Ukraine has once again decided to deliver a big party of 110 main battle tank (MBT) engines and related parts to Pakistan under a $50 million contract.

Committing an obvious breach of mutual trust and diplomatic understanding with India, the former Soviet Republic of Ukraine, has once again decided to deliver a big party of 110 main battle tank (MBT) engines and related parts to Pakistan under a $50 million contract.

Ukraine&#8217;s government-controlled weapons exports agency, Ukrspetsstroi, announced last Monday that the MBT engines and parts will be manufactured at Malyshev Plant in Kharkov, under a four-year agreement signed recently. The plant specialises in producing armoured vehicles and their components. 

Earlier, in 1997-99, Ukraine supplied 320 T-80UD MBT engines to Pakistan for its al-Khalid main battle tank under a $650 contract. Pakistan procured the T-80s to counter the T-90 main battle tanks which were to be supplied by Russia to India under a contract which the two countries had been negotiating for several years. Russia's state arms exporter, Rosoboronexport, finally signed the contract with India to supply 347 T-90S tanks worth $1.24 billion, in December 2007. T-90S tanks were scheduled to gradually replace the outdated T-55 and earlier T-72 versions.

In addition to the supply of T-80s, Ukraine also decided to manufacture medium-size guns for the Pakistani tanks within three to four years in collaboration with China. In June 2002, the two countries signed a contract for delivery of motor-transmission part for al-Khalid tank estimated at $100 million. 

With its infrared night-vision optics, antiaircraft machine guns and desert-storming diesel engine, the T-80 tank is a formidable assault weapon. It was Ukraine&#8217;s biggest arms sale to date. However, Pakistan's first major purchase of land weapons from a former Soviet Republic raised hackles in Russia, whose factories produce many of the parts that Ukraine's factories assemble into T-80s. Soon after the first 15 tanks arrived in Pakistan, Russia announced that it would not license export of any more T-80 parts to Ukraine, saying that it "strictly refrains" from selling arms to Pakistan. 

According to the media reports, Ukraine is participating in the implementation of over a dozen projects in the military-industrial sphere in Pakistan. Contracts have been signed for establishing two repair test bases for T-80s in Pakistan. Kiev may also avail an opportunity to export new air defence units which were recently tested in Pakistan, which are elements of weapons of high precision. Ukraine may also reportedly participate in a major programme on setting up production facilities for Pakistani frigates. Ukrainian organizations and enterprises may get orders for the development of combat ships exterior and supply of gas turbines, acoustic systems and radiolocation units for them, they said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

fatman17 said:


> Kiev may also avail an opportunity to export new air defence units which were recently tested in Pakistan, which are elements of weapons of high precision.



What AD systems can Ukraine provide?


----------



## Reddawn

I don't see how and why the Ukrainians would be beholden to the Indians when it comes to defence deals! The Ukrainians can sell to whom ever they like. I know that several years ago the Kolchuga passive sensor was tested and intent of purchase expressed but the deal never materialised due to US pressure. Pure speculation on my part but if we can get our hands on it........


----------



## fatman17

nuclearpak said:


> What AD systems can Ukraine provide?



radars and SAM systems.



Reddawn said:


> I don't see how and why the Ukrainians would be beholden to the Indians when it comes to defence deals! The Ukrainians can sell to whom ever they like. I know that several years ago the *Kolchuga passive sensor *was tested and intent of purchase expressed but the deal never materialised due to US pressure. Pure speculation on my part but if we can get our hands on it........



please elaborate....


----------



## Reddawn

fatman17 said:


> radars and SAM systems.
> 
> 
> 
> please elaborate....



Apparently the Kolchuga is sufficiently sensitive to detect US stealth aircraft from unconventional sources of RF emissions, including radiation from exhaust trails and electromagnetic interference from the engine and or radio and radar emissions (however the latter bit is debatable). The US do not want this technology to get into the hands of other states or so the story goes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

fatman17 said:


> radars and SAM systems.



My question was what kind of SAM systems?

I am not aware of any note worthy SAM system that Ukraine makes.


----------



## fatman17

*Earthquake Relief Efforts*

&#8226;As of Thursday, the Pakistan Army and Frontier Corps have deployed 550 soldiers and a number of helicopters to support the relief effort in Mashkel area, Balochisan, after tens of thousands of people were affected by a 7.8 magnitude earthquake there on Tuesday.[10]



nuclearpak said:


> My question was what kind of SAM systems?
> 
> I am not aware of any note worthy SAM system that Ukraine makes.



Ukrainian Anti-aircraft Missile System S-125-2D PECHORA-2D 

SAM system S-125-2D is intended for fighting modern and future means of air attack in conditions of heavy jamming and interference. Modernized SAM System S-1...


----------



## fatman17

S-200VE "Vega-E" (SA-5b), with the V-880E/5V28E missile, export version, high explosive warhead only, range 250 km (155 mi), ceiling 29 km (95,000 ft)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

The S200 seems more of a possibility since we already have the HQ2 and HQ9 (rumored) in the short to medium range category. Also the Spada systems fulfill the short range.


----------



## Luftwaffe

nuclearpak said:


> The S200 seems more of a possibility since we already have the HQ2 and HQ9 (rumored) in the short to medium range category. Also the Spada systems fulfill the short range.



HQ-9 
Operational Range: 200 km (slant range) 
Flight ceiling 30 km (98,425 ft) 

Against 

200VE "Vega-E" (SA-5b), with the V-880E/5V28E

Operational Range: 250 km 
Flight Ceiling 29km (95,000 ft)

So i don't see how 200VE is better or has any possibility with PA/PAF as it is also medium range SAM compared to HQ-9

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

*
I believe these guys are from QRF.....some interesting array of weapons there.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Windjammer said:


> *
> I believe these guys are from QRF.....some interesting array of weapons there.*



What's interesting or new to you in this pic?


----------



## fatman17

Windjammer said:


> *
> I believe these guys are from QRF.....some interesting array of weapons there.*



mean looking bunch!



Windjammer said:


> *
> I believe these guys are from QRF.....some interesting array of weapons there.*



updated AK's, Sniper rifles.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

nuclearpak said:


> What's interesting or new to you in this pic?



Well, you hardly even see our SF wearing masks and the guy on the left seems to be carrying a different gun than others even the snipers are holding some derivative of the G-3. !!


----------



## fatman17

Windjammer said:


> Well, you hardly even see our SF wearing masks and the guy on the left seems to be carrying a different gun than others even the snipers are holding some derivative of the G-3. !!



whats missing is the NVG's


----------



## Jango

Windjammer said:


> Well, you hardly even see our SF wearing masks and the guy on the left seems to be carrying a different gun than others even the snipers are holding some derivative of the G-3. !!



This is common sight in Pindi now, especially near the Chiefs house...the snipers were deployed 5 to 6 months ago, with the proper sniper rifles such as the M40 and ghillie suit...shakoty you know.

All guns are type 56, with a grip and RDS and rails...also made sort of standard for combat troops. The masks and goggles are a new improvement though, gives a nice look.

Btw, these sort of QRF are mostly deployed near the COAS house and corp commander etc. If you happen to go near Ayub Park and judicial colony you will see a sniper lurking somewhere in the bushes!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

nuclearpak said:


> This is common sight in Pindi now, especially near the Chiefs house...the snipers were deployed 5 to 6 months ago, with the proper sniper rifles such as the M40 and ghillie suit...shakoty you know.
> 
> All guns are type 56, with a grip and RDS and rails...also made sort of standard for combat troops. The masks and goggles are a new improvement though, gives a nice look.
> 
> Btw, these sort of QRF are mostly deployed near the COAS house and corp commander etc. If you happen to go near Ayub Park and judicial colony you will see a sniper lurking somewhere in the bushes!



The dilemma of not being able to visit Pakistan for a decade now. 
That was the last time i was also in Ayub Park attending a Walima reception....hoping to get away this summer.


----------



## Jango

Bhai, I was asking about Air Defence systems. Thanks anyway...

I kind of agree with you, more cooperation with the Ukrainians would have diversified our inventory and maybe even given us better options. Recently though it does seem as if we have realized this, and visits to these ex-Soviet countries and Russia indicates towards it.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Now that we are discussing snipers, only infantry men can apply for sniper school or is it open for everyone from the fighting arms?

And do SSG snipers also get training from School of I&T or do they have some separate facility?


----------



## Reddawn

As I understand it the T56s are going to be replaced by the G3Ms (thank God!) and the MGs will be replaced by the MG1A3. The PA has rightly invested in the personal gear of your infantry man. Those currently serving are best placed to testify whether the investments in the gear is worth it. As Fatman has said I think the PA is still trying to address the shortfall in NVGs. Progress is being made but given funding levels its being done piecemeal.


----------



## honorfreedom

Serbian military analyst Miroslav Lazanski who usually has informations before anyone, commented on one post on "politika" newspaper site that Pakistan ordered 15 Lazar-II vehicles. 

This is not official information.

text translated by translate.go: 
_sir you are not carefully read the text, I'm not talking about the vehicle "Lazar-1", i talk about "Lazar-2". And that's a slightly different story. That is different will reveal the fact that Pakistan has acquired the first 15 in front of serial combat vehicle "Lazar-2", which should be presented to the public at the end of the 2013th If "Lazar-2" so bad, why it would be pre-purchased by the Pakistans?_

original:
_&#1075;&#1086;&#1089;&#1087;&#1086;&#1076;&#1080;&#1085;&#1077; &#1085;&#1080;&#1089;&#1090;&#1077; &#1087;&#1072;&#1078;&#1113;&#1080;&#1074;&#1086; &#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1095;&#1080;&#1090;&#1072;&#1083;&#1080; &#1090;&#1077;&#1082;&#1089;&#1090;, &#1112;&#1072; &#1085;&#1077; &#1075;&#1086;&#1074;&#1086;&#1088;&#1080;&#1084; &#1086; &#1074;&#1086;&#1079;&#1080;&#1083;&#1091; "&#1083;&#1072;&#1079;&#1072;&#1088;-1", &#1074;&#1077;&#1115; &#1086; "&#1083;&#1072;&#1079;&#1072;&#1088;&#1091;-2". &#1040; &#1090;&#1086; &#1112;&#1077; &#1085;&#1077;&#1096;&#1090;&#1086; &#1076;&#1088;&#1091;&#1075;&#1072;&#1095;&#1080;&#1112;&#1072; &#1087;&#1088;&#1080;&#1095;&#1072;. &#1044;&#1072; &#1112;&#1077; &#1076;&#1088;&#1091;&#1075;&#1072;&#1095;&#1080;&#1112;&#1072; &#1086;&#1090;&#1082;&#1088;&#1080;&#1115;&#1091; &#1042;&#1072;&#1084; &#1087;&#1086;&#1076;&#1072;&#1090;&#1072;&#1082; &#1076;&#1072; &#1112;&#1077; &#1055;&#1072;&#1082;&#1080;&#1089;&#1090;&#1072;&#1085; &#1074;&#1077;&#1115; &#1086;&#1090;&#1082;&#1091;&#1087;&#1080;&#1086; &#1087;&#1088;&#1074;&#1080;&#1093; 15 &#1087;&#1088;&#1077;&#1076;&#1089;&#1077;&#1088;&#1080;&#1112;&#1089;&#1082;&#1080;&#1093; &#1073;&#1086;&#1088;&#1073;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1093; &#1074;&#1086;&#1079;&#1080;&#1083;&#1072; "&#1083;&#1072;&#1079;&#1072;&#1088;-2", &#1082;&#1086;&#1112;&#1080; &#1090;&#1088;&#1077;&#1073;&#1072; &#1076;&#1072; &#1073;&#1091;&#1076;&#1091; &#1087;&#1088;&#1077;&#1076;&#1089;&#1090;&#1072;&#1074;&#1113;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080; &#1112;&#1072;&#1074;&#1085;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1080; &#1090;&#1077;&#1082; &#1082;&#1088;&#1072;&#1112;&#1077;&#1084; &#1086;&#1074;&#1077; 2013. &#1044;&#1072; &#1112;&#1077; "&#1083;&#1072;&#1079;&#1072;&#1088;-2" &#1090;&#1072;&#1082;&#1086; &#1083;&#1086;&#1096; &#1079;&#1072;&#1088; &#1073;&#1080; &#1075;&#1072; &#1055;&#1072;&#1082;&#1080;&#1089;&#1090;&#1072;&#1085;&#1094;&#1080; &#1091;&#1085;&#1072;&#1087;&#1088;&#1077;&#1076; &#1086;&#1090;&#1082;&#1091;&#1087;&#1080;&#1083;&#1080;?_

source: Ð¡Ð° ÑÐ¸Ð¼Ðµ Ð¿ÑÐµÐ´ ÐÐ¸Ð»Ð¾ÑÐ° : ÐÐ¾Ð¼ÐµÐ½ÑÐ°ÑÐ¸ ÐºÐ¾ÑÐ¸ÑÐ½Ð¸ÐºÐ°

Official PS Yugoimport picture of Lazar-2:















text about Lazar-II:
Yugoimport from Serbia unveils its new 8x8 multirole armoured vehice Lazar 2 at IDEX 2013 17021312*-*Army Recognition

This is Lazar I, or just Lazar:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Farah Sohail

Any news abt Youm e Shuhda event this year?Is it taking place tomorrow? Havent heard anything abt it yet


----------



## Fieldmarshal

yes it is taking place, invitation cards have been issued, distributed and received already.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Youm-e-Shuhada ceremony on TV now, COAS addressing the ceremony.

Why the heck can't those guys on GEO keep quiet and let us listen to the ceremony???


----------



## Windjammer

*
Conducting manoeuvres at Kotri field firing ranges. !!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Windjammer said:


> *
> Conducting manoeuvres at Kotri field firing ranges. !!*



This is a very old pic.


----------



## Windjammer

nuclearpak said:


> This is a very old pic.



Oh well, i just came across it today.


----------



## fatman17

*Bhowani Junction*


Hamid Hussain

John Masters was a British army officer and famous author. His novels dealt with life in British India. John&#8217;s own background fully qualified him for the task. His family had long association with India going back to 1805 when his great-great grandfather came to India with 8th Light Dragoons. His great grandfather was headmster of La Martiniere school in Calcutta and his grandfather served with Indian police. His father served with 16th Rajputs while three uncles served with 34th Sikh Pioneers, 104th and 119th Hyderabad Infantry. John joined 1933 batch of Sandhurst and commissioned in August 1934. John joined 2nd Battalion of 4th Gurkha Rifles.

He left army and became a celebrated author writing historical novels about India. His observations about Indian life are amazing and famous Indian author Khushwant Singh said that Kipling knew India but Masters knew Indians. In 1954, he wrote Bhowani Junction which was an instant hit. This novel was set in 1946 around the life of an Anglo-Indian girl Victoria Jones in a rapidly changing world. She has three affairs with an Indian, Anglo-Indian and a British. The political background of the novel is India&#8217;s march towards partition and struggle between non-violent movement of Congress and violent Communists. In 1955, MGM studio decided to make an epic movie of this best selling novel. Ava Gardner was chosen for the role of Victoria Jones and British born Hollywood star Stewart Granger for the role of Colonel Rodney Savage. MGM wanted to film at location in India. 

The geographic location of fictional Bhowani Junction was most likely Jhansi and Colonel Savage was Commanding Officer of a Gurkha battalion. Indian government was not comfortable with the novel&#8217;s theme and many considered it as insulting to Indians. Indian government insisted on seeing and approving the script. Indian tax collectors wanted more than fair share including twelve percent of the net world profit. MGM decided to approach Pakistan and Pakistan government offered all the asistance as well as waiving all taxes. In early1955, film crew from Hollywood and London landed in Lahore. Many scenes were filmed at Lahore railway station, Shalimar Gardens and Shah Almi market. Film crew stayed at Falleti&#8217;s Hotel and room 55; the two room suite where Ava stayed was later named Ava Gardner suite. There were many interesting incidents during crew&#8217;s stay in Lahore. One day, Ava ran out of bathroom stark naked shrieking with fear and chased by a large bat. Someone handed her a large bath towel while others chased the bat with tennis racket. A luch buffet was arranged in hotel&#8217;s garden where film crew and local elite were invited. As soon as food platters were laid out, dozens of sqwaking crows attacked the party plucking food from the paltes of guests. Many guests ran away in panic. Mathews who played the role of Ranjit recalled that one night he and Ava hopped on a tonga and went to the house of a dancing girl in the infamous street. One local recognized Ava and insisted to escort them for their safety. The musicians in their excitement tried to play the only western music they knew for their celberity guests. Ava shouted, &#8216;Goddammit; that&#8217;s the Isles of Capri&#8217;, can&#8217;t you play something else. Nervous musicians palyed the same song but much faster. Incidentally, Ava&#8217;s husband Frank Sinatra sang this song for his album Come Fly With Me in 1958. 

There is another story that a die hard Lahori fan of Ava later managed to get the pillow from Ava&#8217;s bedroom and fifty years later still had his prized possession. In 1947, mass migration on both sides saw deaprture of Sikhs from Lahore and most Sikh Gurdwaras were closed. For one scene about Sikhs, Pakistan government opened a Sikh temple and allowed many Sikhs from across the border to participate in the scene. 

Ava Gardner and Stewart Granger arrive at Lahore Airport, 1955. Photo; Nadeem Paracha. Pakistan army and police provided soldiers for the film. 5th Battalion of 13th Frontier Force Rifles (now 10 Frontier Force Regiment) then commanded by Lieutenant Colonel Shah Khan provided officers and soldiers for the film. It was a motorized infantry battalion and part of 3rd Armored Brigade along with 5th Probyn&#8217;s Horse. Frontier Force Regiment and Frontier Force Rifles is nick named PIFFERS. Some other officers; Agha Aman Shah and Shah Rafi Alam of 5th Probyn&#8217;s Horse were also assigned to assist the film crew. Some suggest that another battalion First Battalion of 13th Frontier Force Rifles (now 7 Frontier Force Regiment) also provided help. In fact, in movie Colonel Savage was commanding First Battalion of 13th Frontier Force Rifles. One can see some grizzly PIFFER Junior Commissioned Officers (JCOs) in the movie; many probably veterans of Second World War. In one scene, Victoria and Savage dance with PIFFER soldiers while regimental band is playing the tunes. There is an incident involving Lieutenant Colonel Aslam Khan and probably he was commanding 1/13 FFR. It is not clear whether it was a coincidence or someone in Pakistan army had read the novel as in novel Colonel Rodney Savage commands a fictional 1/13 Gurkha Rifles and in movie he commands real 1/13 Frontier Force Rifles. These battalions were part of 7 Golden Arrow division and in movie Golden Arrow is visible on arm of Colonel Savage. When venue of shooting was changed from India to Pakistan, Gurkha Rifles was replaced by Frontier Force Rifles and Johnny Gurkha had to make room for the Pathan. Most of the soldiers were Pathans and there are some exchanges in Pushtu in the movie. One day everything was all set for the shoot with all the crew in place and hundreds of extras ready for a major scene. A crisis situation developed as Granger&#8217;s well pressed uniform was missing. Ava Gardner was having conversation with Lieutenant Colonel Aslam Khan. She noticed that he was of same built as Granger. She suggested to Granger that &#8216;I just know that the dashing Colonel&#8217;s uniform would be a perfect fit for you, Stewart. Don&#8217;t you think so Colonel?&#8217; Then, holding Colonel Aslam&#8217;s arm, she said to George Cukor: &#8216;We are making history here Colonel, aren&#8217;t we George?&#8217; Years later, Stewart recalling the incident to Mahmud Sipra said, &#8220;I wonder how the good Colonel explained away Ava&#8217;s make up on his uniform.&#8221; Ava Gardner shooting a scene at the Lahore Railway Station in 1955. Photo; Nadeem Paracha. 

There was an incident involving Stewart Granger and a young Pakistani cavalry officer Shah Rafi Alam. The story goes that Granger got upset when he saw Ava sitting in Rafi&#8217;s lap. The two came to blows and Rafi hit him on nose. This is folklore and not true. Actual story is totally different. An EME company was assigned for the film production providing cranes and dozers for the sets. It was commanded by an old British officer. Some British officers had decided to stay back in Pakistan on contract and this officer was part of that group. One day, this EME company failed to bring all the necessary equipment and shoot scheduled for the day had to be cancelled. In the evening, actors and some Pakistani army officers were having drinks in the lawn. The old EME Major was seen arriving to join the party. Seeing him, Stewart Granger acidly remarked that , &#8220;We had to loose the Empire with men like him at the helm.&#8221; Rafi lost his temper and strongly reacted. Some very hot words were exchanged between Granger and Rafi but there was no physical contact. Only a chap like Rafi could take such a stance not to be cowed by any celebrity. 

Pakistani fans gather around the main cast of Bhowani Junction on the film&#8217;s sets in Lahore, 1955 Photo; Nadeem Paracha. Film was completed in England and Hollywood. First sneak previews caused uproar about many things in the movie including race. Inter-racial relationship was a taboo in Europe and United States of 1950s. Many scenes where Victoria kissed Anglo Indian Patrick and Indian Ranjeet were deleted despite the fact that all actors were either British or American. In novel, Patrick and Victoria narrate their experiences but in movie Colonel Savage is the sole narrator. The ending was also completely changed. In novel, Victoria finally joins Patrick but film ending was revised where Patrick dies a heroic death and Savage would come back from early retirement in England to join Victoria in India. Film director George Cukor actually cried about all these changes. He protested loudly with tears in his eyes and said, &#8220;Listen, I made a good movie here. You are crucifying this movie and turning it into a goddamn Hollywood love story, and it&#8217;s going to be crap&#8221;. Ava was in full agreement that a good film was &#8216;seriously damaged, oversimplified, and over sentimentalized&#8217; after preview audiences didn&#8217;t approve of certain aspects of the film. 

If Bhowani Junction was released in its original form, it was likely to become an epic film in league with Gone with the Wind and Lawrence of Arabia. However, film was still a success. Ava also liked her role in the film. In her last days, Ava would watch her old movies alone. She watched Bhowani Junction and called Stewart Granger in Los Angeles asking him &#8220;were we really that beautiful, honey?&#8221; Stewart replied &#8220;You were, my sweet. You still are&#8221;. Rest in peace Ava; You are beautiful in the eyes of a whole generation enchanted by you. 

Acknowledgment: Author thanks Colonel ® Aga Iqbal Shah for many details and corrections. Notes:1-John Masters. Bhowani Junction (New York: The Viking Press, 1954)2-John Masters. The Bugle and a Tiger (New York: The Viking Press, 1956)3-Ava Gardner. AVA: My Story (New York: Bantam Books, 1990) 4-Lee Server. Ava Gardner: Love Is Nothing (New York: St. Martin&#8217;s Press, 2006)5-http://www.dailytimes.com.pk/default.asp?page=2008%5C04%5C10%5Cstory_10-4-2008_pg3_3Pictures courtesy of Mr. Nadeem F. Paracha from his site; http://nadeemfparacha.wordpress.com/2012/05/29/also-pakistan-ii/Hamid Hussaincoeusconsultant@optonline.netApril 10, 2013

Defence Journal, April 2013.


----------



## Xeric

http://www.ispr.gov.pk/front/main.asp?o=t-press_release&id=2301#pr_link2301


No PR76/2013-ISPR Dated: May 5, 2013
Rawalpindi - May 5, 2013: 

*NLC CONSTRUCTED UNIVERSITY BUILDING HANDED OVER TO AFGHAN GOVT*






*National Logistics Cell (NLC) handed over the newly constructed building of Liaqat Ali Khan Engineering Faculty Block at Bulkh University at an impressive ceremony held at Mazar-i-Sharif. The mega project of the University has been completed by NLC at the cost of 18 million dollars under Pakistan&#8217;s Bilateral Assistance Programme for the rebuilding and rehabilitation of Afghanistan.

The Faculty Block is the fourth project completed by NLC in Afghanistan. Other projects constructed by Pakistan&#8217;s premier construction company, NLC, include Allama Iqbal Faculty of Arts in Kabul, Nishtar Kidney Centre in Jalalabad and Sir Syed Post Graduate Science Faculty in Nanagarahar while work on 200 Beds Jinnah Hospital Kabul is in final stages of completion.
*
Ambassador of Pakistan to Afghanistan Mohammad Sadiq gave away keys of the building to the Chancellor of Balkh University Mukamel Alokozay to formally hand over the project to Afghanistan. The Ceremony was attended by Governor Barkh Province Atta Muhammad Noor, Minister for Higher Education Dr. Obaidullah Obaid, members of Provincial Council and Wolesi Jirga, faculty staff and a large number of university students.

Addressing the ceremony, Ambassador Muhammad Sadiq underlined the need for fostering mutual cooperation and friendly relations between the two brotherly countries. He said that the Faculty will become a symbol of Pakistan&#8217;s desire and its contribution to promote higher education in Afghanistan. The Ambassador paid glowing tributes to National Logistics Cell for timely completion of the mega project which would play a major role in promoting the higher education in the brotherly country. Governor Balkh Atta Muhammad Noor thanked the Government of Pakistan for its continued support in the re-building of Afghanistan and appealed regional countries for launching similar projects in the war torn Country.

Spread over an area of 17,000 square meters, the Faculty Block has 50 classrooms having the capacity to accommodate around 3000 students, 2 seminar halls and 60 offices for faculty members besides other allied amenities. The Faculty has its own water supply, sewerage and electrical systems.

It is worth mentioning here that the completion of Project in face of heavy odds and in the difficult environment of the war-torn Country is regarded as landmark achievement of NLC by the Afghan Govt. NLC created enormous goodwill among the Afghan people through its quality construction and providing unique opportunity to local workforce to enhance their skills and expertise in construction. The Project thus paved way for strengthening the brotherly ties between both Countries with far-reaching diplomatic implications.

------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

&#8226;According to the army&#8217;s top spokesman, Balochistan's Quick Response Force will be provided with helicopters in preparation for Saturday's polls.. In addition, 7,000 army troops and 55,000 Frontier Corps, Levies, and police personnel will be deployed in the region. In a visit to the region to look over security plans, Chief of Army Staff General Ashfaq Pervez Kayani on Monday reiterated calls for peaceful elections.[8]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

@Xeric : I can post a link to a book written by Pakistan's Ambassador to Afghanistan (It can be read online) which documents the millions of $$$s we've spent in helping Afghanistan through various projects ! In fact here is it : Journey of Friendship - Pakistan's Assistance to Afghanistan

And now we've spent another $18mil on an Engineering block. In my conversations with Afghans both in the flesh & Afghans on the Internet - the hate for Pakistan & Pakistanis I've seen & the many statements that come from Afghanistan, I can't help but wonder whether all of it to the last dime was a waste....an absolute, incontrovertible waste. 

I'd like your thoughts - @fatman17 @nuclearpak @muse @Abu Zolfiqar @chauvunist @Hyperion @Last Hope @Spring Onion @TaimiKhan @LoveIcon @Secur @haviZsultan @Areesh !

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Xeric said:


> Welcome to ISPR
> 
> 
> No PR76/2013-ISPR Dated: May 5, 2013
> Rawalpindi - May 5, 2013:
> 
> *NLC CONSTRUCTED UNIVERSITY BUILDING HANDED OVER TO AFGHAN GOVT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *National Logistics Cell (NLC) handed over the newly constructed building of Liaqat Ali Khan Engineering Faculty Block at Bulkh University at an impressive ceremony held at Mazar-i-Sharif. The mega project of the University has been completed by NLC at the cost of 18 million dollars under Pakistan&#8217;s Bilateral Assistance Programme for the rebuilding and rehabilitation of Afghanistan.
> 
> The Faculty Block is the fourth project completed by NLC in Afghanistan. Other projects constructed by Pakistan&#8217;s premier construction company, NLC, include Allama Iqbal Faculty of Arts in Kabul, Nishtar Kidney Centre in Jalalabad and Sir Syed Post Graduate Science Faculty in Nanagarahar while work on 200 Beds Jinnah Hospital Kabul is in final stages of completion.
> *
> Ambassador of Pakistan to Afghanistan Mohammad Sadiq gave away keys of the building to the Chancellor of Balkh University Mukamel Alokozay to formally hand over the project to Afghanistan. The Ceremony was attended by Governor Barkh Province Atta Muhammad Noor, Minister for Higher Education Dr. Obaidullah Obaid, members of Provincial Council and Wolesi Jirga, faculty staff and a large number of university students.
> 
> Addressing the ceremony, Ambassador Muhammad Sadiq underlined the need for fostering mutual cooperation and friendly relations between the two brotherly countries. He said that the Faculty will become a symbol of Pakistan&#8217;s desire and its contribution to promote higher education in Afghanistan. The Ambassador paid glowing tributes to National Logistics Cell for timely completion of the mega project which would play a major role in promoting the higher education in the brotherly country. Governor Balkh Atta Muhammad Noor thanked the Government of Pakistan for its continued support in the re-building of Afghanistan and appealed regional countries for launching similar projects in the war torn Country.
> 
> Spread over an area of 17,000 square meters, the Faculty Block has 50 classrooms having the capacity to accommodate around 3000 students, 2 seminar halls and 60 offices for faculty members besides other allied amenities. The Faculty has its own water supply, sewerage and electrical systems.
> 
> It is worth mentioning here that the completion of Project in face of heavy odds and in the difficult environment of the war-torn Country is regarded as landmark achievement of NLC by the Afghan Govt. NLC created enormous goodwill among the Afghan people through its quality construction and providing unique opportunity to local workforce to enhance their skills and expertise in construction. The Project thus paved way for strengthening the brotherly ties between both Countries with far-reaching diplomatic implications.
> 
> ------------------------------



What a waste.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Argus Panoptes

Armstrong said:


> @Xeric : I can post a link to a book written by Pakistan's Ambassador to Afghanistan (It can be read online) which documents the millions of $$$s we've spent in helping Afghanistan through various projects ! In fact here is it : Journey of Friendship - Pakistan's Assistance to Afghanistan
> 
> And now we've spent another $18mil on an Engineering block. In my conversations with Afghans both in the flesh & Afghans on the Internet - the hate for Pakistan & Pakistanis I've seen & the many statements that come from Afghanistan, I can't help but wonder whether all of it to the last dime was a waste....an absolute, incontrovertible waste. .



But what is the alternative? Giving a free walkover to India in Afghanistan will not be good for us in the long run.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.harris

All that money goes down the drain now they will use these fascilities and abuse us.


----------



## Armstrong

Argus Panoptes said:


> But what is the alternative? Giving a free walkover to India in Afghanistan will not be good for us in the long run.



That sounds like a very regressive cycle, I'm sure if we put our minds to it we could come up with something to break out of it ! 

Perhaps greater perception management & taking up projects that have (a) much greater perception value & (b) a certainty that if Pakistan decides to pull the plug in the future the Project would die an almost certain death; perhaps a series of JVs.


----------



## Argus Panoptes

Armstrong said:


> That sounds like a very regressive cycle, I'm sure if we put our minds to it we could come up with something to break out of it !
> 
> Perhaps greater perception management & taking up projects that have (a) much greater perception value & (b) a certainty that if Pakistan decides to pull the plug in the future the Project would die an almost certain death; perhaps a series of JVs.



Perception management works only up to a point. Substance wins every time, in the end. Even with JVs, it will take money, which is exactly what we are short of these days.


----------



## Armstrong

Argus Panoptes said:


> Perception management works only up to a point. Substance wins every time, in the end. Even with JVs, it will take money, which is exactly what we are short of these days.



Substance hasn't really been doing much for us for a while now ! 

Indeed JVs do requires money but thats why I'm advocating going for such investments instead of sunk costs like Engineering Blocks - They payback & greater economic integration is what will keep them on our side...philanthropy won't !


----------



## Argus Panoptes

Armstrong said:


> Substance hasn't really been doing much for us for a while now !
> 
> Indeed JVs do requires money but thats why I'm advocating going for such investments instead of sunk costs like Engineering Blocks - They payback & greater economic integration is what will keep them on our side...philanthropy won't !



You make several good points, but it is not as simple as us choosing what we want to do there. There is a bidding process of civil projects controlled by the Afghan authorities, and NLC bids on those projects that are available. Once selected, things move ahead.

Any joint ventures will need to be raised at a government level, approved and then we can proceed. That is not a simple task.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Argus Panoptes said:


> You make several good points, but it is not as simple as us choosing what we want to do there. There is a bidding process of civil projects controlled by the Afghan authorities, and NLC bids on those projects that are available. Once selected, things move ahead.
> 
> Any joint ventures will need to be raised at a government level, approved and then we can proceed. *That is not a simple task*.



Not it is not ! And I would expect us to have a well thought out 5-10 year plan on helping Afghanistan in a way that helps Pakistan as well, instead of just throwing in money out of the goodness of our hearts. 

We must plan to build our relations up by weighing each Investment Option that comes through a proper appraisal that takes into account everything from 'its costs' to 'its PR benefits' as well from 'its sustainability' to its 'integration potential' ! 

But then again were we half as smart as that, Pakistan itself wouldn't be in the mess that she is !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Argus Panoptes

Armstrong said:


> Not it is not ! And I would expect us to have a well thought out 5-10 year plan on helping Afghanistan in a way that helps Pakistan as well, instead of just throwing in money out of the goodness of our hearts.
> 
> We must plan to build our relations up by weighing each Investment Option that comes through a proper appraisal that takes into account everything from 'its costs' to 'its PR benefits' as well from 'its sustainability' to its 'integration potential' !
> 
> But then again *were we half as smart as that, Pakistan itself wouldn't be in the mess that she is !*



Are you saying that Pakistan is a mess because we are stupid? Astaghfirullah!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Armstrong said:


> @Xeric : I can post a link to a book written by Pakistan's Ambassador to Afghanistan (It can be read online) which documents the millions of $$$s we've spent in helping Afghanistan through various projects ! In fact here is it : Journey of Friendship - Pakistan's Assistance to Afghanistan
> 
> And now we've spent another $18mil on an Engineering block. In my conversations with Afghans both in the flesh & Afghans on the Internet - the hate for Pakistan & Pakistanis I've seen & the many statements that come from Afghanistan, I can't help but wonder whether all of it to the last dime was a waste....an absolute, incontrovertible waste.
> 
> I'd like your thoughts - @fatman17 @nuclearpak @muse @Abu Zolfiqar @chauvunist @Hyperion @Last Hope @Spring Onion @TaimiKhan @LoveIcon @Secur @haviZsultan @Areesh !



I agree with you, It's 101% waste of money - We should invest in our own tribal areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

LoveIcon said:


> I agree with you, It's 101% waste of money - We should invest in our own tribal areas.



Sir mein tou tiyaaar hunnn woh apna @SHAMK9 nahin mantaaa....pataaa nahin kaun siii Afghani ko Maria..Maria neend mein bhii pukartaa rehtaa haiii ! 

Ubbb Bhai kei True Love siii burrr kar tou kuch nahin naa...tu mein bhiii chup kar jataa hunn !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

Armstrong said:


> Sir mein tou tiyaaar hunnn woh apna @SHAMK9 nahin mantaaa....pataaa nahin kaun siii Afghani ko Maria..Maria neend mein bhii pukartaa rehtaa haiii !
> 
> Ubbb Bhai kei True Love siii burrr kar tou kuch nahin naa...tu mein bhiii chup kar jataa hunn !



Aisi baat hai tu 100-200 million aur invest kar do

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Armstrong said:


> Not it is not ! And I would expect us to have a well thought out 5-10 year plan on helping Afghanistan in a way that helps Pakistan as well, instead of just throwing in money out of the goodness of our hearts.
> 
> We must plan to build our relations up by weighing each Investment Option that comes through a proper appraisal that takes into account everything from 'its costs' to 'its PR benefits' as well from 'its sustainability' to its 'integration potential' !
> 
> But then again were we half as smart as that, Pakistan itself wouldn't be in the mess that she is !



I suppose main objective was capacity building (eg higher education) plus healthcare

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

Armstrong said:


> @Xeric : I can post a link to a book written by Pakistan's Ambassador to Afghanistan (It can be read online) which documents the millions of $$$s we've spent in helping Afghanistan through various projects ! In fact here is it : Journey of Friendship - Pakistan's Assistance to Afghanistan
> 
> And now we've spent another $18mil on an Engineering block. In my conversations with Afghans both in the flesh & Afghans on the Internet - the hate for Pakistan & Pakistanis I've seen & the many statements that come from Afghanistan, I can't help but wonder whether all of it to the last dime was a waste....an absolute, incontrovertible waste.
> 
> I'd like your thoughts - @fatman17 @nuclearpak @muse @Abu Zolfiqar @chauvunist @Hyperion @Last Hope @Spring Onion @TaimiKhan @LoveIcon @Secur @haviZsultan @Areesh !


You are right. i have had a similar experience with them. The solution, in my opinion is: stop helping the common Afghan and start investing in their leadership and media, baki saray appay he theek hojayegy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Argus Panoptes

Xeric said:


> You are right. i have had a similar experience with them. The solution, in my opinion is: *stop helping the common Afghan and start investing in their leadership and media*, baki saray appay he theek hojayegy.



Sir, when USA does the same thing to us (ignoring the common Pakistani, and investing in our leadership and media), we find it highly objectionable. Isn't there a risk that the Afghan will hate us for doing that just like we hate the Americans for doing the same to us?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xeric

Argus Panoptes said:


> Sir, when USA does the same thing to us (ignoring the common Pakistani, and investing in our leadership and media), we find it highly objectionable. Isn't there a risk that the Afghan will hate us for doing that just like we hate the Americans for doing the same to us?



That's a long way to go.

Dont we all agree that this 'he;ping the common man' crap isnt earning us much respect? If yes, then i think it's time to bend the fingers to get the _ghee_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> I suppose main objective was capacity building (eg higher education) plus healthcare





Xeric said:


> You are right. i have had a similar experience with them. The solution, in my opinion is: stop helping the common Afghan and start investing in their leadership and media, baki saray appay he theek hojayegy.





Argus Panoptes said:


> Sir, when USA does the same thing to us (ignoring the common Pakistani, and investing in our leadership and media), we find it highly objectionable. Isn't there a risk that the Afghan will hate us for doing that just like we hate the Americans for doing the same to us?



That is a conundrum that we find ourselves in & one that I'd give anything to get out of ! On one hand my tax payer's money that could be put to much better use were it used for targeted value-added development work in Baluchistan & FATA on a preferential basis is being used to build schools, colleges, universities & hospitals for a country & a people many of whom hate us to the core, dream of carving out their own Loy Afghanistan from nearly 2/3rd of our territory & spit on our two largest ethnic groups for being Pro-Pakistan one & for severing from them their long lost brothers for the other ! On the other hand if we don't fill the vacuum or at least try to reach out to them & make an attempt to earn some goodwill through various projects to make life better for them...they'd fall squarely into the Indian & other Anti-Pakistan camp which means we'd see more of proxies being used against us (like the '90s), more of disgruntled Baloch Separatists finding rest & respite in Afghanistan which has happened since the beginning & more of the 'Mera bichara Pashtun Bhai on the other side being squished like a slave by the big bad Punjabi-Mohajir Army Establishment of Pakistan' ! 

Its a very sh*tty situation to be in & I don't know how to get out of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Argus Panoptes

Xeric said:


> That's a long way to go.
> 
> Dont we all agree that this 'he;ping the common man' crap isnt earning us much respect? If yes, then i think it's time to bend the fingers to get the _ghee_




Agreed Sir, that the existing approach is not working for us. Now I just hope that we have the power to bend the fingers to get the ghee where so many others have failed. Good Luck to us all!



Armstrong said:


> ........
> 
> Its a very sh*tty situation to be in & I don't know how to get out of it.



Sir @Xeric seems to suggest a good solution above.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Xeric said:


> You are right. i have had a similar experience with them. The solution, in my opinion is: stop helping the common Afghan and start investing in their leadership and media, baki saray appay he theek hojayegy.



I respectfully disagree, sir (welcome back and good to see you)

We've done capacity building we've worked on civilian level.. we even trained their bloody national airline and gave them landing rights before any other country did; we trained their civil aviation authorties

Built health clinics, and despite all the irritating statements by emotionally unstable karzai (puppet of Kabul) we stood by more as sympathetic spectators trying to help them

After last week incident I say not another damn dime should be wasted on that forsaken country. Not one thin dime. We have our own mouthes to feed and our own to tend to. Mine the border and to hell with them. When they respect the sanctity of (internationally recognized) borders and they stop sending more rats for us to kill there wuud be grounds for more "beneficial" contact. Until then in this idea i say dafa karo.

We do have some established relationships that are cordial that go unreported by media (of course). This we should maintain but no need to reach out further in this current environment



Xeric said:


> That's a long way to go.
> 
> Dont we all agree that this 'he;ping the common man' crap isnt earning us much respect? If yes, then i think it's time to bend the fingers to get the _ghee_



There is no ghee just leftover malai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> After last week incident I say not another damn dime should be wasted on that forsaken country. Not one thin dime. We have our own mouthes to feed and our own to tend to. Mine the border and to hell with them. When they respect the sanctity of (internationally recognized) borders and they stop sending more rats for us to kill there wuud be grounds for more "beneficial" contact. Until then in this idea i say dafa karo.



Yaraa believe me I want to stop the aid as well but then I keep on thinking ke aaam Afghan mard, bachaa, boorha aur aurat hiii tou suffer karein geiii end meinnn & that stops me everytime from taking a tougher stance on the issue ! I met a few of these Afghan kids in Lahore.....innocent & happy - I'm sure there are millions of such across the border....I dunno if cutting off all aid would be the ethical thing to do. 

On the border thing - Would the tribes permit us to mine the border ? What if we end up alienating our own people through such an action ?


----------



## Argus Panoptes

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> ........
> 
> After last week incident I say not another damn dime should be wasted on that forsaken country. Not one thin dime. We have our own mouthes to feed and our own to tend to. *Mine the border* and to hell with them. When they respect the sanctity of (internationally recognized) borders and they stop sending more rats for us to kill there wuud be grounds for more "beneficial" contact. Until then in this idea i say dafa karo...............



The Durand line is 2,640 kilometers long Sir. How long would it take to mine the border and at what cost?



Armstrong said:


> ..........
> 
> On the border thing - Would the tribes permit us to mine the border ? What if we end up alienating our own people through such an action ?



great points, not to mention the time and cost involved.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Use regression analysis to determine where cross border incursions have been most burdensome (e.g.) near Bajaur, Khyber, Kurram to be more precise 

Of course this is a controversial view and even I've made people angry by suggesting it. It's my own view. And coming from someone whose village is surrounded by Afghanistan on 3 sides and who has fought people who cross over and shoot at us - I think my opinion should at least matter somewhat

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## chauvunist

Armstrong said:


> @Xeric : I can post a link to a book written by Pakistan's Ambassador to Afghanistan (It can be read online) which documents the millions of $$$s we've spent in helping Afghanistan through various projects ! In fact here is it : Journey of Friendship - Pakistan's Assistance to Afghanistan
> 
> And now we've spent another $18mil on an Engineering block. In my conversations with Afghans both in the flesh & Afghans on the Internet - the hate for Pakistan & Pakistanis I've seen & the many statements that come from Afghanistan, I can't help but wonder whether all of it to the last dime was a waste....an absolute, incontrovertible waste.
> 
> I'd like your thoughts - @fatman17 @nuclearpak @muse @Abu Zolfiqar @chauvunist @Hyperion @Last Hope @Spring Onion @TaimiKhan @LoveIcon @Secur @haviZsultan @Areesh !



one cannot change the nature of Snakes and the best thing one can do is to extract their teeth and let it dance to your tune...Same is true for Afghanis...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Last Hope

Pakistan has ventured into many projects with Afghanistan, both military and non-military for welfare and prospering growth. Albeit all efforts, the top leadership yet remains barely amused and continue their ill-actions against Pakistan; damaging not only the security but economy. 

The projects may or may not be successful, but the environment among the locals is just as same which the political leadership shares. Highly ungrateful.

Despite everything else, a partially-stable Afghanistan favors Pakistan greatly and it is required to maintain good political and military bilateral relations in the region. This is why I believe we continue to offer _help_ to the Afghans


----------



## fatman17

Thursday, May 09, 2013 


*As Pakistan votes, the military watches sternly from its barracks*


ISLAMABAD: When a rock-band song mocking Pakistan&#8217;s army was mysteriously blocked on Internet sites recently, no one was surprised. But, as political parties jousted their way to this Saturday&#8217;s elections, it was a small reminder of where power really lies. 

There is no doubt that attempts to bury a legacy of decades of military rule have made headway in Pakistan, where - for the first time - a civilian government completed its five-year term and stood aside to allow voters choose its successor. But it would be a mistake to interpret the army&#8217;s decision to stay put in its barracks throughout those five years as a sign that it has loosened its grip on power, or that civilian primacy has at last arrived in the nuclear-armed nation. 

Whatever the make-up of the government that emerges from the general election, its powers will be heavily circumscribed. The military will decide on foreign policy and security, including the volatile ties with Washington as NATO troops withdraw from neighbouring Afghanistan, and it will still run the thorny relationship with old enemy and nuclear rival India. &#8220;There is no new chapter in the history of Pakistan as far as civilian-military relations are concerned,&#8221; said Ayesha Siddiqa, an expert on Pakistan&#8217;s secretive army. &#8220;The military remains relevant to politics, and it has partnerships that allow it to remain outside but control the inside.&#8221; 

That the civilian government will still play second fiddle in Pakistan&#8217;s policy-making establishment raises questions about how far Pakistan&#8217;s young democracy has come and suggests that future coups cannot be ruled out. Indeed, the prospect of election frontrunner Nawaz Sharif - who has crossed swords with the army in the past - returning as prime minister for a third time has raised concern that civilian-military distrust could erupt in open hostility. 

&#8220;If Nawaz wins it will be a miracle if he completes five years,&#8221; said a senior journalist in Islamabad, who turned up the volume on his television during an interview with Reuters to muffle the conversation. The military has ruled this South Asian nation for more than half of its history since independence in 1947, through coups or from behind the scenes. The tentacles of the army reach into every corner of society, including the media and - thanks to a multi-billion-dollar business empire of its own - the economy. Its shadowy Inter-Services Intelligence arm has been dubbed a state within a state, and is believed to have vast influence over politicians. 

Chief of Army Staff Gen Ashfaq Kayani, whose reputation as a cool-headed, thinking general sets him apart from some of his impetuous predecessors, has said repeatedly that soldiers have no business running the government. &#8220;No doubt there is a lot of pressure on him from generals below to do something,&#8221; said Muhammad Malick, a news anchor on a private TV channel. &#8220;But personally he is not someone who would like to intervene.&#8221; The army has good reason to want an amenable prime minister. 

Kayani is due to retire this November, and the civilian government must at least nominally approve his successor. The new military chief will be in charge at a pivotal time as Western troops withdraw from Afghanistan, redrawing political and strategic alliances across a region that also includes Iran, India and central Asian states. Some analysts say the preferred - and likely - election outcome for the army would be a parliament where no one party holds a majority, with the balance of power held by cricketer-turned-politician Imran Khan. 

Analysts say the military sees Imran as a useful foil to the main parties, whose corruption and incompetence in power has fuelled a build-up of social tensions. The military itself has lost much of its aura of invincibility within the country after a series of embarrassing setbacks since Kayani took over in 2007. These have included brazen attacks by militants on key military bases and the surprise swoop in 2011 by US special forces on al Qaeda leader Osama bin Laden&#8217;s hideout in a garrison town just 50 km up the road from Islamabad. 

Meanwhile, the judiciary - long under the thumb of the military - has been flexing its muscles. In 2007, Supreme Court Chief Justice Iftikhar Chaudhry was removed from office after he opposed plans to extend the term of then military leader Pervez Musharraf. He was reinstated after a rash of street protests by lawyers, and then last year Chaudhry ruled that the military should stop interfering in politics. Musharraf, who seized power in a coup in 1999, resigned in 2008 and went into self-imposed exile abroad, returned to Pakistan in March to run in the election for a parliament seat. 

Instead, he was arrested for his crackdown on the judiciary during his rule, and the astonished people of Pakistan watched on TV the ignominious spectacle of a former army commander fleeing from court and then being jeered by hundreds of lawyers. &#8220;The military used to get cover from the judiciary,&#8221; said a retired military officer, who asked not to be named. &#8220;The difference between that time and now is the strength and independence of the judiciary.&#8221; Even the media, while still manipulated by the military, now finds the army &#8220;an easier morsel to chew&#8221;, says Malick. 

But if the military has given some ground to democratic institutions, it remains a widely respected centre of power that has the country&#8217;s politicians looking over their shoulders. In a cryptic speech last month that has since been pored over by countless commentators, General Kayani took a swipe at the political class for its &#8220;self-aggrandisement&#8221; and &#8220;plundering (of) national wealth and resources&#8221;. Many have taken his address as a warning to the incoming government that only by breaking with the corrupt and feckless ways of its predecessors can the country - as he put it - &#8220;end this game of hide-and-seek between democracy and dictatorship&#8221;. 

Sharif, although a protege of military dictator General Ziaul Haq in the 1980s, was turfed from the prime minister&#8217;s office by Musharraf in 1999 and is still distrusted by the army. He had his own warning for generals angling to succeed Kayani, pointing to Musharraf&#8217;s recent humiliating ordeal. &#8220;This accountability which is now taking place is itself a lesson to all those who have any such designs in the future,&#8221; he said.* reuters*


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Well it take an emotional twit who is intellectually lazy (I.e. STUPID lackadaisical fools) to blame the whole army for everything. Thank the black coat an tie losers and sections of media for creating this "monster" image

It's hilarious that it was a former army chief who liberalized the media and allowed for a burgeoning of private media in Pakistan. It's "curious" that the judiciary was almost more supportive of militants (like those who had previously taken over Sawat) even when those suspects were caught with firearms, Frags etc 

Army hasn't always been innocent but compared to these sons of bitches who shower petals on Taseers assassin and who spread lies and propaganda like that alcoholic marxist Nadeem Paracha and this Ayesha siddiqua types

Thank God army has a say in foreign affairs and national security find me a democracy where army/services would not be taken into confidence or have a say in such matters. I challenge you to find me one

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Good to see RDS being used on a wide scale now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

nuclearpak said:


> Good to see RDS being used on a wide scale now.



these guys are mean looking....


----------



## Jango

A type 56 with rails and RDS and tac light makes every one look mean!

Another improvement is tac vest...


----------



## Windjammer

*
PA Guys surely look the works. 
*


----------



## Jango

Windjammer said:


> *
> I believe these guys are from QRF.....some interesting array of weapons there.*













They really look badass!!!

BTW, these are the new Light Commando Battalions that were discussed on this forum sometime ago. Employed as a QRF.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Tacticool

Why don't PA tanks have a remote weapon station? Most modern tanks have remote weapon station, which is specially useful in urban combat. 


Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakistan-army/56759-insight-into-al-khalid-ii-mbt-8.html#ixzz2TC6ETt6Q


----------



## alimobin memon

Abdul_Haseeb said:


> Why don't PA tanks have a remote weapon station? Most modern tanks have remote weapon station, which is specially useful in urban combat.
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakistan-army/56759-insight-into-al-khalid-ii-mbt-8.html#ixzz2TC6ETt6Q



Alkhalid and Alzarrar are equipped with Remote weapon station Watch alkhalid ptv Video u will see


----------



## Tacticool

alimobin memon said:


> Alkhalid and Alzarrar are equipped with Remote weapon station Watch alkhalid ptv Video u will see



Can you post pictures plz?


----------



## fatman17

*U.S. Relationship with Pakistani Military Must &#8220;Broaden&#8221;*


By Carey L. Biron



Gen. Ashfaq Parvez Kayani, Chief of Army Staff of the Pakistan Army, and Gen. Stanley A. McChrystal, Commander of NATO International Security Assistance Force and U.S. Forces Afghanistan. Credit: U.S. Army


WASHINGTON, May 14 2013 (IPS) - With this weekend&#8217;s national election in Pakistan seeing historic high turnout resulting in an overwhelming vote for a single party, foreign policy observers here are suggesting that the United States will need to finally redefine its longstanding relationship with the Pakistan Army.

The electoral result is being hailed as a critical consolidation of democracy in Pakistan, constituting the first time in the country&#8217;s history that national leadership has been handed over from one civilian government to another.

&#8220;The United States stands with all Pakistanis in welcoming this historic peaceful and transparent transfer of civilian power, which is a significant milestone in Pakistan&#8217;s democratic progress,&#8221; President Barack Obama stated Sunday.

&#8220;By conducting competitive campaigns, freely exercising your democratic rights, and persevering despite intimidation by violent extremists, you have affirmed a commitment to democratic rule that will be critical to achieving peace and prosperity for all Pakistanis for years to come.&#8221;

Indeed, the majority received by three-time prime minister Nawaz Sharif&#8217;s Muslim League party could now allow it to form a new government on its own, a landslide result that has surprised many long-time Pakistan observers. Perhaps more surprising were turnout rates of around 60 percent, the highest in four decades.

&#8220;The United States should be very pleased that in an election where Pakistani militants told voters not to vote, and offered dire threats if they did, we have the highest turnout in a Pakistani election since 1970,&#8221; Andrew Wilder, head of the Pakistan programme at the United States Institute of Peace, a quasi-government think tank here, told IPS.

&#8220;That&#8217;s a strong endorsement that the vast majority of Pakistanis are rejecting the calls of the Taliban, and yet another important step towards consolidating democracy in Pakistan. The military will still be a very important force in Pakistani politics, but it&#8217;s a bit less powerful today than it was a week ago.&#8221;

Still, Wilder foresees relative continuity in U.S. relations with Pakistan. He notes that while the past two years were particularly rocky &#8211; bilateral tensions have spiked repeatedly &#8211; ties have remained strong of necessity, particularly due to Pakistan&#8217;s centrality in Washington&#8217;s attempts at stabilising Afghanistan ahead of an announced military withdrawal next year.

Yet others see the strengthening of the civilian government in Islamabad as an opportunity for a pivot in U.S. policy towards Pakistan.

A democratically elected government relinquishing power to another civilian government &#8220;marks a new phase in Pakistan&#8217;s democratic struggle, [and] indicates the need for a reassessment of U.S. policy toward the country,&#8221; Ishrat Saleem, a research associate at the Center for Pakistan Studies at the Middle East Institute, a Washington think tank, wrote recently.

&#8220;Washington has traditionally found a willing partner in the General Headquarters of the Pakistan Army &#8230; to aid its pursuit of strategic and tactical objectives in the region. Such an arrangement saw Pakistan&#8217;s generals making U.S.-friendly decisions on behalf of the state without being held accountable for their actions.&#8221;

But recent years have seen &#8220;a visible shift &#8230; in the country&#8217;s power dynamics&#8221;, Saleem notes &#8211; a shift topped by Saturday&#8217;s election.


Development over security
Since Pakistan&#8217;s creation in 1947, the country&#8217;s military has formally taken over power numerous times &#8211; Sharif himself was deposed in a coup in 1999. Yet the military has remained immensely powerful behind the scenes at all other times, as well, and in this role it has functioned as a central liaison with the United States.

Today, the United States is Pakistan&#8217;s largest bilateral donor, and Pakistan is the second-largest recipient of U.S. foreign aid, amounting to some 20 billion dollars over the past decade. While high-level legislation in 2009 authorised around 7.5 billion dollars in civilian aid over five years, U.S. support to the military has remained very significant.

In President Obama&#8217;s budget request for aid to Pakistan for the current fiscal year, around 58 percent was to be earmarked for &#8220;security assistance&#8221;, according to a report by the Congressional Research Service (CRS), the U.S. Congress&#8217;s main research arm. The new election may now have to lead to a rethink of that proportion.

&#8220;The U.S. has been relying for far too long on a uni-dimensional relationship with the Pakistani military, and we now need to focus on broadening the breadth of our relationship with the political leaders and the people,&#8221; Dan Twining, a senior fellow and Pakistan scholar at the German Marshall Fund of the United States, a Washington think tank and foundation, told IPS.

&#8220;The United States wants to strengthen the hand of the civilian government, and Nawaz Sharif&#8217;s primary mandate is now economic development &#8211; that and taking on the governance issues that plagued the last government.&#8221;

Twining admits that the military will remain central in Pakistani policymaking. But he says that even as the country continues to reel from a strengthening insurgency (in turn exacerbating the U.S.-led military mission in Afghanistan), the roots of these problems are not necessarily security-related.

*&#8220;These are not military problems, but rather those related to energy, infrastructure, water supply,&#8221; he says*.

*&#8220;So even if we concede that the military will continue to control foreign policy, the long view suggests that Pakistan&#8217;s most critical problems are in the civilian realm. These require good governance to get the economy going, to create jobs &#8211; issues the military won&#8217;t and simply can&#8217;t tackle.&#8221;*

Significant security issues do remain in Pakistan, of course, with the days leading up to the election having been extraordinarily bloody. And Sharif has suggested that he, too, realises that a solely military strategy will not work to bring peace.

A week before the election, several Islamist groups said they would halt attacks on Sharif&#8217;s party, and the candidate stated his openness to negotiations with the Pakistani Taliban.

&#8220;The connection with the militants is significant, but it&#8217;s important to realise that Sharif made a tactical deal, not a governance deal &#8211; this was about getting through a very dangerous campaign,&#8221; Twining says.

&#8220;Interestingly, when Sharif said he would be open to dialogue, the head of the Pakistan Army, General [Ashfaq] Kayani, said his forces were not fighting the extremists because of the United States, but rather because they wanted to overthrow the government. Fundamentally, this is a core problem for Pakistan, and Pakistan will be on the one to deal with it.&#8221;


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

nuclearpak said:


> They really look badass!!!
> 
> BTW, these are the new Light Commando Battalions that were discussed on this forum sometime ago. Employed as a QRF.



No they are regulars under the name of Quick reaction force....


----------



## viper46

does tactical vest bulletproof ??? if yes then what is the difference b/w bullet proof jacket and tactical vest. and really love to see them is protective gears


----------



## muse

Armstrong said:


> @Xeric : I can post a link to a book written by Pakistan's Ambassador to Afghanistan (It can be read online) which documents the millions of $$$s we've spent in helping Afghanistan through various projects ! In fact here is it : Journey of Friendship - Pakistan's Assistance to Afghanistan
> 
> And now we've spent another $18mil on an Engineering block. In my conversations with Afghans both in the flesh & Afghans on the Internet - the hate for Pakistan & Pakistanis I've seen & the many statements that come from Afghanistan, I can't help but wonder whether all of it to the last dime was a waste....an absolute, incontrovertible waste.
> 
> I'd like your thoughts - @fatman17 @nuclearpak @muse @Abu Zolfiqar @chauvunist @Hyperion @Last Hope @Spring Onion @TaimiKhan @LoveIcon @Secur @haviZsultan @Areesh !



Is/Was the spending a waste? I don't think so - why not? Afghanistan though a sovereign state, also has a very special relationship with Pakistan, in very many ways, in ways that you will only understand when you are in Afghanistan for a while, Afghanistan is an extension of Pakistan, I don't mean that it is a territorial part of Pakistan, but rather the connectedness of the economy and in very many ways, for good and for bad, even it's political and cultural milieu, is a reflection of Pakistan and vice versa, the sheer volume of exchange, particularly the traffic of persons to and from is very poorly understood in Pakistan and less so in Afghanistan - Here Afghans can be forgiven, but Pakistan cannot, because the proliferation of media in Pakistan, the relative availability and ease of various communications portals, all these should have helped Pakistan understand it's brother neighbor better.

Do Afghans generally resent Pakistan? Yes, they do, and not just because of what they rightfully perceive as an idiot policy of Islamizing Afghanistan, after all, how well do we like it?? How deeply do we appreciate the bearded brigade with their murder, bombings and beheadings in the name of what they understand as religion??

But there is another aspect of this that many in Pakistan fail to see, Afghans are proud, and it hurts them to see that while their best aspirations are trampled on, while their nationalist spirit is seen as not just failed or failing but unworthy, that hurts and they lash out - After all, are they brother or not?? If not, then are they not right in resenting this misplaced Islamizing of Afghanistan?? And if we are brother (in reality there is no "if", we are brothers) then shall we not behave as if their best interest are also ours?

Pakistanis must be patient, not for the sale of Afghans but for the sake of Pakistan - we cannot wish them away, we cannot be rid of them, we must live with them, so why not live in a way that removes idiot barriers such as old prejudices that no longer serve us.



Armstrong said:


> @Xeric : I can post a link to a book written by Pakistan's Ambassador to Afghanistan (It can be read online) which documents the millions of $$$s we've spent in helping Afghanistan through various projects ! In fact here is it : Journey of Friendship - Pakistan's Assistance to Afghanistan
> 
> And now we've spent another $18mil on an Engineering block. In my conversations with Afghans both in the flesh & Afghans on the Internet - the hate for Pakistan & Pakistanis I've seen & the many statements that come from Afghanistan, I can't help but wonder whether all of it to the last dime was a waste....an absolute, incontrovertible waste.
> 
> I'd like your thoughts - @fatman17 @nuclearpak @muse @Abu Zolfiqar @chauvunist @Hyperion @Last Hope @Spring Onion @TaimiKhan @LoveIcon @Secur @haviZsultan @Areesh !



Is/Was the spending a waste? I don't think so - why not? Afghanistan though a sovereign state, also has a very special relationship with Pakistan, in very many ways, in ways that you will only understand when you are in Afghanistan for a while, Afghanistan is an extension of Pakistan, I don't mean that it is a territorial part of Pakistan, but rather the connectedness of the economy and in very many ways, for good and for bad, even it's political and cultural milieu, is a reflection of Pakistan and vice versa, the sheer volume of exchange, particularly the traffic of persons to and from is very poorly understood in Pakistan and less so in Afghanistan - Here Afghans can be forgiven, but Pakistan cannot, because the proliferation of media in Pakistan, the relative availability and ease of various communications portals, all these should have helped Pakistan understand it's brother neighbor better.

Do Afghans generally resent Pakistan? Yes, they do, and not just because of what they rightfully perceive as an idiot policy of Islamizing Afghanistan, after all, how well do we like it?? How deeply do we appreciate the bearded brigade with their murder, bombings and beheadings in the name of what they understand as religion??

But there is another aspect of this that many in Pakistan fail to see, Afghans are proud, and it hurts them to see that while their best aspirations are trampled on, while their nationalist spirit is seen as not just failed or failing but unworthy, that hurts and they lash out - After all, are they brother or not?? If not, then are they not right in resenting this misplaced Islamizing of Afghanistan?? And if we are brother (in reality there is no "if", we are brothers) then shall we not behave as if their best interest are also ours?

Pakistanis must be patient, not for the sale of Afghans but for the sake of Pakistan - we cannot wish them away, we cannot be rid of them, we must live with them, so why not live in a way that removes idiot barriers such as old prejudices that no longer serve us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

*Funeral held for Pakistani peacekeeper killed in Congo*


Pakist*an Army peacek*eeper, Subeda*r Tanvee*r Hussai*n was killed in action when a rebel group attack*ed his convoy. 

By Web Desk

Published: May 14, 2013


The funeral of a Pakistan Army peacekeeper, Subedar Tanveer Hussain, who was killed in the Democratic Republic of Congo on May7 , 2013, was buried at his native village of Nakka Kahut, Tehsil Talagang, Chakwal on Tuesday.

RAWALPINDI: Pakistan Army peacekeeper, Subedar Tanveer Hussain, who was killed in the Democratic Republic of Congo on May 7, was buried in his native village in Chakwal on Tuesday.

Hussain was killed in a gunfight with a rebel group that ambushed the convoy of a UN peacekeeping mission, according to a press release from the Inter Services Public Relations.

A large number of military personnel attended the funeral.

Pakistan has demanded an investigation in to the attack.

Local officials had said last week that at least two people connected to the attack had been arrested.

The Pakistan Army has been partaking in UN peacekeeping missions since 1960, and more than 8,000 Pakistani soldiers are currently deployed in such missions all over the world.

135 Pakistani peacekeepers have been killed in action to date.



muse said:


> Is/Was the spending a waste? I don't think so - why not? Afghanistan though a sovereign state, also has a very special relationship with Pakistan, in very many ways, in ways that you will only understand when you are in Afghanistan for a while, Afghanistan is an extension of Pakistan, I don't mean that it is a territorial part of Pakistan, but rather the connectedness of the economy and in very many ways, for good and for bad, even it's political and cultural milieu, is a reflection of Pakistan and vice versa, the sheer volume of exchange, particularly the traffic of persons to and from is very poorly understood in Pakistan and less so in Afghanistan - Here Afghans can be forgiven, but Pakistan cannot, because the proliferation of media in Pakistan, the relative availability and ease of various communications portals, all these should have helped Pakistan understand it's brother neighbor better.
> 
> Do Afghans generally resent Pakistan? Yes, they do, and not just because of what they rightfully perceive as an idiot policy of Islamizing Afghanistan, after all, how well do we like it?? How deeply do we appreciate the bearded brigade with their murder, bombings and beheadings in the name of what they understand as religion??
> 
> But there is another aspect of this that many in Pakistan fail to see, Afghans are proud, and it hurts them to see that while their best aspirations are trampled on, while their nationalist spirit is seen as not just failed or failing but unworthy, that hurts and they lash out - After all, are they brother or not?? If not, then are they not right in resenting this misplaced Islamizing of Afghanistan?? And if we are brother (in reality there is no "if", we are brothers) then shall we not behave as if their best interest are also ours?
> 
> Pakistanis must be patient, not for the sale of Afghans but for the sake of Pakistan - we cannot wish them away, we cannot be rid of them, we must live with them, so why not live in a way that removes idiot barriers such as old prejudices that no longer serve us.
> 
> 
> 
> Is/Was the spending a waste? I don't think so - why not? Afghanistan though a sovereign state, also has a very special relationship with Pakistan, in very many ways, in ways that you will only understand when you are in Afghanistan for a while, Afghanistan is an extension of Pakistan, I don't mean that it is a territorial part of Pakistan, but rather the connectedness of the economy and in very many ways, for good and for bad, even it's political and cultural milieu, is a reflection of Pakistan and vice versa, the sheer volume of exchange, particularly the traffic of persons to and from is very poorly understood in Pakistan and less so in Afghanistan - Here Afghans can be forgiven, but Pakistan cannot, because the proliferation of media in Pakistan, the relative availability and ease of various communications portals, all these should have helped Pakistan understand it's brother neighbor better.
> 
> Do Afghans generally resent Pakistan? Yes, they do, and not just because of what they rightfully perceive as an idiot policy of Islamizing Afghanistan, after all, how well do we like it?? How deeply do we appreciate the bearded brigade with their murder, bombings and beheadings in the name of what they understand as religion??
> 
> But there is another aspect of this that many in Pakistan fail to see, Afghans are proud, and it hurts them to see that while their best aspirations are trampled on, while their nationalist spirit is seen as not just failed or failing but unworthy, that hurts and they lash out - After all, are they brother or not?? If not, then are they not right in resenting this misplaced Islamizing of Afghanistan?? And if we are brother (in reality there is no "if", we are brothers) then shall we not behave as if their best interest are also ours?
> 
> Pakistanis must be patient, not for the sale of Afghans but for the sake of Pakistan - we cannot wish them away, we cannot be rid of them, we must live with them, so why not live in a way that removes idiot barriers such as old prejudices that no longer serve us.



fair enough! some valid points. but i say fix your own house first - that US20m or US217m would have gone a long way to fix / upgrade the 50,000 'ghost' schools only in the province of Sindh..!!! - food for thought!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

....and the ungrateful afghans continue to 'hate' us - we gave shelter to 4-6m afghan refugees in the 80's and most of them have never left our country...what we got in return was the kalishnikov culture, drug culture...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Argus Panoptes

fatman17 said:


> ....and the ungrateful afghans continue to 'hate' us - we gave shelter to 4-6m afghan refugees in the 80's and most of them have never left our country...what we got in return was the kalishnikov culture, drug culture...



That is a typical story Sir. We did all that for Afghans, look at what we got in return. We did so much for USA, look at how they treated us. We do so much for Saudi Arabia and see what we get in return. May be the fault lies within us and not outside?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Contrarian

Argus Panoptes said:


> That is a typical story Sir. We did all that for Afghans, look at what we got in return. We did so much for USA, look at how they treated us. We do so much for Saudi Arabia and see what we get in return. May be the fault lies within us and not outside?



Stop trying to blame others. Pakistan has taken a pound of flesh for everything it has done for others.
Do you know why you have nuclear weapons - because in return for all that you do for Saudi Arabia, it has funded Pakistani nuclear weapons among many other things.

What Pakistan did for USA? Do you know in return what Pakistan has got from USA?
Pakistan has recieved extra ordinary economic aid, had its debts wiped off at best and delayed at worst by USA. Pakistan's economic boom every time it has happened is because USA was very generously picking up a lot of tabs. Pakistan was able to threaten India back in the good old days because Pakistan got the latest weapons from US almost as soon as US military got them.

Stop blaming others. Pakistan has recieved quid pro quo from every nation that it has helped.


----------



## muse

All these "sentiments" have their place but it is not in serious discussion - Kalashnikov and drugs ? why blame them only, we were and are active participants, simply look at the movement of opium tar, who is not stopping them from getting into Pakistan? Are they ungrateful? Can you imagine a US or European saying that to us? wouldn't we say that the US and European don't understand that 99 percent do not see any benefit from their assistance?

Could that money be spent on schools in Pakistan? sure - but just look at the money already being spent and how well it is being spent before we point to A'stan.

I think we should look at these things from the perspective of Pakistani interests - if law and order and use of proxy militia can be and will be controlled in Pakistan, it will have an automatic effect on the exact same things in A'stan --- build roads in A'stan that Pakistani business interests can find useful, build dams if you can sell the energy --- Sawaab without Kabaab is a recipe for failure, not just in Pakistan but the world over.

If A'stan is to grow, it cannot do so without the assistance of Pakistan, that means we have a strong interest in the growth of the Afghan economy - if the $3 trillion of raw materials in A'stan is to be exploited for the benefit of the Afghan nation, it cannot happen without the assistance of Pakistan --- it's time to begin thinking of A'stan in terms of a partner and stake holder and time to stop throwing the fact that we have and continue to assist A'stan in their faces - they are us and we are them, it's just the way it is ---- and if you cannot get over the "feeling" that there are ingrates in the world, lets first remedy that in Pakistan, after all, have we any shortage of Pakistanis who not only hate other Pakistanis but express that hate with guns, bombs, assassinations, kidnappings and every variety of criminal activity.

So, friends, please do not misunderstand, I am a strong supporter of pulling weeds from the root, but those who do so have a responsibility to distinguish between weeds and others who will grow to bear fruit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Argus Panoptes

Contrarian said:


> *Stop trying to blame others. *Pakistan has taken a pound of flesh for everything it has done for others.........
> *Stop blaming others. *Pakistan has recieved quid pro quo from every nation that it has helped.



Please read the last line of my post again, and tell me who am I blaming? I clearly indicate that the fault lies with us, not others.



Argus Panoptes said:


> That is a typical story Sir. We did all that for Afghans, look at what we got in return. We did so much for USA, look at how they treated us. We do so much for Saudi Arabia and see what we get in return. *May be the fault lies within us and not outside?*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

I was seeing some videos of Pak Army ops in FATA in which tanks were used, and the Armored guys had the BP vest and a helmet on them while they were up through the hatch and they had it on when they closed the hatch.

My question is, does it not affect your maneuverability inside an already cramped space? And what is the real need of a BP vest inside a tank!!!

BTW, @Xeric, do artillery guys also wear BP vests while firing from a out of line of sight position?

Are there any SOP's regarding this or just the personal choice of the jawan/officer?


----------



## Xeric

nuclearpak said:


> I was seeing some videos of Pak Army ops in FATA in which tanks were used, and the Armored guys had the BP vest and a helmet on them while they were up through the hatch and they had it on when they closed the hatch.
> 
> My question is, does it not affect your maneuverability inside an already cramped space? And what is the real need of a BP vest inside a tank!!!
> 
> BTW, @Xeric, do artillery guys also wear BP vests while firing from a out of line of sight position?
> 
> Are there any SOP's regarding this or just the personal choice of the jawan/officer?



Nukie, sometimes your querries are funny. 

Anywaz, there isnt any real need for a BP inside a tank, but then artillery and other arms have been performing infantry roles in those areas a times. Also, as there isnt any real demarcation among officers during sub-conventional environment like the one found in COIN, so roles keep on shifting and you never know when you are out of the tank and pulling out wounded men out of an ambush - that's what COIN/LIC is all about.

And seriously, what do you expect me to say regarding if arty guys wear BPs and whether is it a choice or order?


----------



## Jango

Xeric said:


> And seriously, what do you expect me to say regarding if arty guys wear BPs and whether is it a choice or order?



Just because it looks stupid wearing a BP when you are 50 km away from the target zone!!! I don't think people are that stupid, so unless there is an order, why would anyone do it?

BTW, another one I came across on YT






WTF< dominoes being played with artillery shells at 00:48!!!

At 8:57, Alpha-Mike-Foxtrot!!!


----------



## Xeric

nuclearpak said:


> Just because it looks stupid wearing a BP when you are 50 km away from the target zone!!! I don't think people are that stupid, so unless there is an order, why would anyone do it?



Well, that's what you dont understand, it's not a classical indo-Pak war, rather an LIC zone where there is no concept of borders, thus no '50 km away from target zone' as the enemy can pop up right behind your gun position from any direction at any time. So i wont mind wearing a BP vest even if i am sitting inside my HQ, coz i am not paid to die, but to kill.



> BTW, another one I came across on YT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF< dominoes being played with artillery shells at 00:48!!!
> 
> At 8:57, Alpha-Mike-Foxtrot!!!



Cant see YT, it's blocked here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Xeric said:


> Well, that's what you dont understand, it's not a classical indo-Pak war, rather an LIC zone where there is no concept of borders, thus no '50 km away from target zone' as the enemy can pop up right behind your gun position from any direction at any time. So i wont mind wearing a BP vest even if i am sitting inside my HQ, coz i am not paid to die, but to kill.
> 
> 
> *
> Cant see YT, it's blocked here*.



The shock waves... force shells to fall on eachother like dominos.. and use spotflux for "unblocking" youtube etc...


----------



## Jango

Xeric said:


> Well, that's what you dont understand, it's not a classical indo-Pak war, rather an LIC zone where there is no concept of borders, thus no '50 km away from target zone' as the enemy can pop up right behind your gun position from any direction at any time. So i wont mind wearing a BP vest even if i am sitting inside my HQ, coz i am not paid to die, but to kill.
> 
> 
> 
> Cant see YT, it's blocked here.



Well there isn't much in the video except:

1- Arty gun fires and the shells placed beside the gun fall like dominoes!

2- An example of what you said above, the convoy was going peacefully when suddenly RPGs come from nowhere and ambush. A firefight them breaks out and reporter get a RPG whizzing past his head, he received minor shrapnel injury. Then tanks come in and blow Taliban to kingdom come!


----------



## Xeric

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> The shock waves... force shells to fall on eachother like dominos.. and* use spotflux for "unblocking" youtube *etc...


Yeah, i can use any proxy service, but when it has been blocked by the govt, i dont feel like bypassing it. On a lighter note, at this age and service, i can live without YT 



nuclearpak said:


> Well there isn't much in the video except:
> 
> 1- *Arty gun fires and the shells placed beside the gun fall like dominoes!*
> 
> 2- An example of what you said above, the convoy was going peacefully when suddenly RPGs come from nowhere and ambush. A firefight them breaks out and reporter get a RPG whizzing past his head, he received minor shrapnel injury. Then tanks come in and blow Taliban to kingdom come!



Yep, already seen that. Well the gunner boys were lucky there was no sympathetic detonation on this, but when a 130 thunders, things do shake.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Xeric said:


> Yeah, i can use any proxy service, but when it has been blocked by the govt, i dont feel like bypassing it. On a lighter note, at this age and service, i can live without YT



Dont tell me ur over 30 bruh!  ... plus its a good source for entertainment n info..


----------



## Xeric

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Dont tell me ur over 30 bruh!  ... plus its a good source for entertainment n info..



Dont worry, i aint telling you anything

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Liquidmetal

Is it me but both the arty, tanks seem very old and outdated. Also this did not fill me with confidence as the army seemed to be lacking leadership and a plan. Where are the drones so that you can spot the crazies and can direct fire at them rather than trying to figure out what is going on. And these men have been sent into the mountains where the crazies can sit on the ridges and fire at them into their pick-ups, no protection and everytime there is firing they have to get out and hide... poor skills.

These units should have hand launched drones that feed intel from the air so they know what is happening from the heights rather than run around like headless chickens trying to figure out what is what and where and how?

Come on Pak army you need to do better than this! No wonder the terrorists are so confident we are hardly touching them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cool_Soldier

Pakistam Army Photos: PAK ARMY


----------



## Armstrong

Xeric said:


> Nukie, sometimes your querries are funny.
> 
> Anywaz, there isnt any real need for a BP inside a tank, but then artillery and other arms have been performing infantry roles in those areas a times. Also, as there isnt any real demarcation among officers during sub-conventional environment like the one found in COIN, so roles keep on shifting and you never know when you are out of the tank and pulling out wounded men out of an ambush - that's what COIN/LIC is all about.
> 
> And seriously, what do you expect me to say regarding if arty guys wear BPs and whether is it a choice or order?



A question - Has the training, experience & drilling accrued to the Pakistani Army due to COIN/LIC Operations all over the country made it a better Army in the conventional sense ? Which is to say would you say there is (i) none (ii) some or (ii) significant carry over from what you learn fighting a Non-Conventional war to the skill-set needed to fight a conventional war ? 

Thank You much obliged ! 

Ummhhh @DESERT FIGHTER @nuclearpak @TaimiKhan @fatman17 - I'd appreciate it if you guys pitch in as well !


----------



## fatman17

Liquidmetal said:


> Is it me but both the arty, tanks seem very old and outdated. Also this did not fill me with confidence as the army seemed to be lacking leadership and a plan. Where are the drones so that you can spot the crazies and can direct fire at them rather than trying to figure out what is going on. And these men have been sent into the mountains where the crazies can sit on the ridges and fire at them into their pick-ups, no protection and everytime there is firing they have to get out and hide... poor skills.
> 
> These units should have hand launched drones that feed intel from the air so they know what is happening from the heights rather than run around like headless chickens trying to figure out what is what and where and how?
> 
> Come on Pak army you need to do better than this! No wonder the terrorists are so confident we are hardly touching them.



mostly the Al-Zarrar tanks are being used in the FATA. they are doing an adequate job as far as some feedback i have got. they remain on the roads / crossings to control / deter the militants from cutting of the army's LOC's.


----------



## fatman17

Armstrong said:


> A question - Has the training, experience & drilling accrued to the Pakistani Army due to COIN/LIC Operations all over the country made it a better Army in the conventional sense ? Which is to say would you say there is (i) none (ii) some or (ii) significant carry over from what you learn fighting a Non-Conventional war to the skill-set needed to fight a conventional war ?
> 
> Thank You much obliged !
> 
> Ummhhh @DESERT FIGHTER @nuclearpak @TaimiKhan @fatman17 - I'd appreciate it if you guys pitch in as well !



pl dont quote my figures but about 10-15 wings of the FC were upgraded in terms of equipment / training for CION/LIC before the US trainers were off-loaded by the COAS. so the main beneficiary of such training in the short-term was the FC. the army is addressing this issue by now including such training (COIN/LIC) in the normal training curriculam at their regimental training centers as well as PMA(?) - xeric anyway is best suited to answer but i doubt he will.......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Liquidmetal said:


> Is it me but both the arty, tanks seem very old and outdated. Also this did not fill me with confidence as the army seemed to be lacking leadership and a plan. Where are the drones so that you can spot the crazies and can direct fire at them rather than trying to figure out what is going on. And these men have been sent into the mountains where the crazies can sit on the ridges and fire at them into their pick-ups, no protection and everytime there is firing they have to get out and hide... poor skills.
> 
> These units should have hand launched drones that feed intel from the air so they know what is happening from the heights rather than run around like headless chickens trying to figure out what is what and where and how?
> 
> Come on Pak army you need to do better than this! No wonder the terrorists are so confident we are hardly touching them.



Well Taliban dont have any anti tank weapons or any sophisticated stuff to counter a tank so Al Zarrar and other older tank a do the job pretty effectively I.e launching a shell...they don't need any battlefield management system or anything.

I agree with the pick up part...they are woefully exposed in that scenario.


----------



## fatman17

nuclearpak said:


> Well Taliban dont have any anti tank weapons or any sophisticated stuff to counter a tank so Al Zarrar and other older tank a do the job pretty effectively I.e launching a shell...they don't need any battlefield management system or anything.
> 
> I agree with the pick up part...they are woefully exposed in that scenario.



it took 4 hits from a RPG-7 at close range to decapitate the tank, however the crew walked away un-hurt. there is a famous pic around here someplace.


----------



## Liquidmetal

nuclearpak said:


> Well Taliban dont have any anti tank weapons or any sophisticated stuff to counter a tank so Al Zarrar and other older tank a do the job pretty effectively I.e launching a shell...they don't need any battlefield management system or anything.
> 
> I agree with the pick up part...they are woefully exposed in that scenario.



I respectively disagree, the nuts do have RPGs and they have heavy guns, and their great advantage of being in the mountains and are hidden, so they can surprise the platoons.

Hence, intel from the air is vital. in this video, they are in a pick up and have no idea of where the firing originates, 1 lousy binoculars is not good enough!


----------



## Jango

Liquidmetal said:


> I respectively disagree, the nuts do have RPGs and they have heavy guns, and their great advantage of being in the mountains and are hidden, so they can surprise the platoons.
> 
> Hence, intel from the air is vital. in this video, they are in a pick up and have no idea of where the firing originates, 1 lousy binoculars is not good enough!



I agree with this, my post was regarding the old tanks thing.


----------



## Liquidmetal

nuclearpak said:


> I agree with this, my post was regarding the old tanks thing.



Yes you are right, the Al-Zarrars and the older artillery guns are sufficient for this operation. Luckily the nutters have not been given ATGMs and anti-tank guns by their sponsor(s) otherwise we would have been in another type of war. 

However, I also have great concerns that the retaliatory fire by our forces may be indiscriminate and we could be causing much collateral damage which could be counter-productive as the tribals are quick to change sides due to losses caused by our army.

There is an understanding of winning hearts and minds when the jawans loaded up with rations on their back and went to supply the people, and I am all praise for our men, who I think are the best but they are not being supported properly so that they have the best tools to do a really hard job (so hard that even after spending almost a trillion dollars, and having the might of the Western miltary and money, ISAF could hardly manage to control only parts of Afghanistan).

These men need armoured carriers so they can thrust into battle without worrying about an RPG round blasting them.

These men also need commanders that have the latest intel from the air and the ground so that they can spot the terrorists and target them singly and effectively and hand-held drones with their respective portable ground stations, camera links and IFR would help a great deal. And these things are made in Pak and should be bought and used all the time by these units.

(I apologise for the long reply just got carried away)


----------



## Jango

Liquidmetal said:


> Yes you are right, the Al-Zarrars and the older artillery guns are sufficient for this operation. Luckily the nutters have not been given ATGMs and anti-tank guns by their sponsor(s) otherwise we would have been in another type of war.
> 
> However, I also have great concerns that the retaliatory fire by our forces may be indiscriminate and we could be causing much collateral damage which could be counter-productive as the tribals are quick to change sides due to losses caused by our army.
> 
> There is an understanding of winning hearts and minds when the jawans loaded up with rations on their back and went to supply the people, and I am all praise for our men, who I think are the best but they are not being supported properly so that they have the best tools to do a really hard job (so hard that even after spending almost a trillion dollars, and having the might of the Western miltary and money, ISAF could hardly manage to control only parts of Afghanistan).
> 
> These men need armoured carriers so they can thrust into battle without worrying about an RPG round blasting them.
> 
> These men also need commanders that have the latest intel from the air and the ground so that they can spot the terrorists and target them singly and effectively and hand-held drones with their respective portable ground stations, camera links and IFR would help a great deal. And these things are made in Pak and should be bought and used all the time by these units.
> 
> (I apologise for the long reply just got carried away)



Drones have been recently deployed in the field, waqt to lagay ga.

MRAP's have also been seriously looked towards by the PA< CHinese, South African and some others have been trialed, there was news that Chinese ones are gonna be bought, wonder what happened to that. The CASSPIR was used for some time on a trial basis as well.

In the end, it all comes down to how deep your pocket is.

As for the perception issue and collateral damage, all the ops and other things are done after consent from the local elders. If you watched the whole video, the tank commander clearly says that 'we have talked with the elders and they assure us no civilian is there and we can move forward'...similarly in another video, the Captain while recalling the incident said 'we first asked the tribal elders to go and negotiate, but when they failed, they gave us the go ahead for the op'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

Liquidmetal said:


> Is it me but both the arty, tanks seem very old and outdated. Also this did not fill me with confidence as the army seemed to be lacking leadership and a plan. Where are the drones so that you can spot the crazies and can direct fire at them rather than trying to figure out what is going on. And these men have been sent into the mountains where the crazies can sit on the ridges and fire at them into their pick-ups, no protection and everytime there is firing they have to get out and hide... poor skills.
> 
> These units should have hand launched drones that feed intel from the air so they know what is happening from the heights rather than run around like headless chickens trying to figure out what is what and where and how?
> 
> Come on Pak army you need to do better than this! No wonder the terrorists are so confident we are hardly touching them.



Dare i ask, where are the monies...??


On a serious note, we do employ drones (those that are available to us) and a few other techs that you guys will be surprised to know about, but then we conservative musalman lot like to keep everything hidden inside the hijab 

Afterall, Pak Army is the eponym for these terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

Armstrong said:


> A question - Has the training, experience & drilling accrued to the Pakistani Army due to COIN/LIC Operations all over the country made it a better Army in the conventional sense ? Which is to say would you say there is (i) none (ii) some or (ii) significant carry over from what you learn fighting a Non-Conventional war to the skill-set needed to fight a conventional war ?



i must say alot.

Since '71 the military hasnt seen any worthwhile action. These operations has overhauled the outlook of an ordinary soldier, made him tougher, more experienced, confident and more effective.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

fatman17 said:


> pl dont quote my figures but about 10-15 wings of the FC were upgraded in terms of equipment / training for CION/LIC before the US trainers were off-loaded by the COAS. so the main beneficiary of such training in the short-term was the FC. the army is addressing this issue by now including such training (COIN/LIC) in the normal training curriculam at their regimental training centers as well as PMA(?) - xeric anyway is best suited to answer but i doubt he will.......



i'll not comment on your points concerning FC being trained by the US and their equipment being upgraded, but what i can tell you is that these ops have helped (both the) FCs to transform from a force that guarded the borders and checked smuggling into a hard hitting potent force which can be employed against any regular adversary at par with our Army, in any terrain and at any time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bratva

Xeric said:


> Dare i ask, where are the monies...??
> 
> 
> On a serious note, *we do employ drones (those that are available to us) and a few other techs that you guys will be surprised to know about, but then we c*onservative musalman lot like to keep everything hide inside the hijab
> 
> Afterall, Pak Army is the eponym for these terrorists.



C-130 aerial reconnaissance , Tactical operators on ground lasing the targets and artillery guys doing their deed? I'm just a liberal musalman who likes to check out the beauty inside hijab by hook or by crook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

mafiya said:


> C-130 aerial reconnaissance , Tactical operators on ground lasing the targets and artillery guys doing their deed? I'm just a liberal musalman who likes to check out the beathy inside hijab by hook or by crook



^^ Yeah right.

Yaar, drones, yes, sat imaginary, yes and so on and so forth (these things are not new to anyone), but then there are certain techs which if revealed can seriously impact upon our tactics that we use to tackle these buggers. So, whereas i can talk about it to soothe the queries of certain critics here, but then i know it's not worth it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Liquidmetal

nuclearpak said:


> Drones have been recently deployed in the field, waqt to lagay ga.
> 
> MRAP's have also been seriously looked towards by the PA< CHinese, South African and some others have been trialed, there was news that Chinese ones are gonna be bought, wonder what happened to that. The CASSPIR was used for some time on a trial basis as well.
> 
> In the end, it all comes down to how deep your pocket is.
> 
> As for the perception issue and collateral damage, all the ops and other things are done after consent from the local elders. If you watched the whole video, the tank commander clearly says that 'we have talked with the elders and they assure us no civilian is there and we can move forward'...similarly in another video, the Captain while recalling the incident said 'we first asked the tribal elders to go and negotiate, but when they failed, they gave us the go ahead for the op'.



I agree with what you are saying. How deep are our pockets? Not very deep thanks to poor economy. Wonder why under PPP the economy seems to falter. But we have much hope for the future not least due to a more business savvy government but also due to the possibility of disengaging from the ruinous policy conducted by the US. 

We have lost 40K civilians, 5K soldiers, equipment, and close to 100 billion $ lost due to the stupid decision by the yanks to occupy afghanistan when they should have listened to wise counsel of Pakistan. US has lost a trillion and have virtually nothing to show for it. If so then the hordes of Afghans living in Pak and making a living of us would have returned a long time ago. Contrary to popular believe the Afghan is not stupid. 

Coming back to our war against the nutters, well we have to find the money or beg. steal the equipment and use it against these criminals.

As for the hearts and minds thanks you for informing me that the army does carry out it's operations as sensitively as possible. Good to know that brain has been engaged on this and long may it continue.

However, I emphasise again that modern battle tactics must be used esp intel, drones, and other equipment. Long live our jawans, Pakistan Zindabad.


----------



## fatman17

Leading News from Sri Lanka::

** Pakistan Army gifts six horses to Sri Lanka Military academy*

Thu, May 16, 2013, 10:46 am SL Time, ColomboPage News Desk, Sri Lanka.


May 16, Colombo: Six horses gifted to the Sri Lanka Military Academy (SLMA) at Diyatalawa by the Pakistan Army have been formally received on Monday at the Lake View Equestrian Centre in Hokandara. 

The horses donated by the Pakistan Army in response to a request by the Army Commander Lieutenant General Jagath Jayasuriya will undergo quarantine procedures before they were to be used for equestrian training. 

Brigadier Indunil Ranasinghe, Commandant of SLMA, on behalf of the Commander of the Army, received the gift from Colonel Sheharyar Pervez Butt, Defence Attaché of Pakistan High Commission in Sri Lanka. 

The Army Commander had brought the need to have horses for equestrian training for the military graduates to the attention of his Pakistani counterpart, when the latter visited the passing out parade at the SLMA in Diyatalawa, since absence of equestrian training in the curricula at SLMA remains a gap, due to non-availability of horses.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan To Unveil MRAP Vehicle

Mar. 19, 2013

By USMAN ANSARI




ISLAMABAD &#8212; Faced with mounting casualties among security forces from roadside bomb attacks in its Tribal Areas, Pakistan is set to reveal an indigenous mine-resistant vehicle.

A spokesperson for Pakistan&#8217;s state-owned vehicle manufacturer, Heavy Industries Taxila (HIT), has confirmed that its Burraq mine-resistant, ambush-protected (MRAP) vehicle is nearing the end of its prototype phase and will be unveiled in &#8220;three to four months.&#8221; The announcement comes after years of development and failed efforts to acquire such a vehicle from other sources.

The need for an MRAP is great, and the military has acknowledged the considerable menace improvised explosive devices (IEDs) pose to security forces, particularly in the Tribal Areas along the Afghan-Pakistan border in fighting with the Taliban.

In what was perhaps the largest loss of life from an IED attack to date, 14 soldiers were killed and 25 wounded during a Jan. 13 attack on a Pakistani Army convoy in Waziristan.

Pakistan has reportedly sought better protected vehicles from as far away as Germany, Turkey and the U.S. However, a lack of financial resources seems to have hampered those efforts.

Failure to acquire an off-the-shelf solution ultimately led to the development of an indigenous answer.

However, as of November, with no news of the Burraq entering production and its non-appearance at Pakistan&#8217;s biannual exhibition, IDEAS2012, many analysts began to believe it had been quietly shelved. An order for an undetermined number of Poly Group Corporation Type CS/VP3 MRAP vehicles from China at IDEAS2012 reinforced that notion.

Hitherto, HIT has produced mostly tracked armored fighting vehicles, with some lightly armored four-wheel-drive and Toyota Corolla sedans its sole wheeled products.

According to HIT, the wheeled Burraq will carry 12 passengers and a crew of two. It has standard protection features similar to other MRAPs and will be open for export.

The 8-to-10-ton vehicle can withstand IED blasts of up to 10 kilograms, can be armed with a .50-caliber heavy machine gun (protected against fire from a similar weapon), as well as being fitted with bulletproof windows and run-flat tires. The occupants sit on blast-mitigating seats.

A former Australian defense attaché to Islamabad, Brian Cloughley, was given a briefing on the Burraq during a visit to HIT last year. He said he was impressed with what he saw.

&#8220;It appears that the Burraq is a mid-tech and affordable protective vehicle that should serve the defense forces well,&#8221; he said.

He said he was also &#8220;impressed with the proposed manufacturing process and with what I was told about its technical parameters, which, while not as advanced as U.S. or European equivalents, which are vastly expensive, seem to be adequate to counter the current IED threat.&#8221;

Having garnered a considerable amount of data from IED blasts, it appears Pakistan is able to adapt its designs to meet requirements, which Cloughley said is reflected in the Burraq&#8217;s design.

&#8220;The high profile is caused by the &#8216;V&#8217;-shaped underside, which is so necessary to minimize the effects of mines and IEDs, and although details of the degree of protection afforded are understandably kept confidential, I was told that analysis of the effects of IED incidents showed that Burraq&#8217;s armor configuration could cope well,&#8221; he said.

It is, however, less well protected than the Chinese Type CS/VP3, and analyst Haris Khan of the Pakistan Military Consortium said the Burraq has not yet been ordered by the military. It cannot meet requirements because, in its present form, it cannot withstand hits from the ubiquitous rocket-propelled grenade-7 (RPG-7), he said.

&#8220;Since most resistance in the military&#8217;s operations against militants is by IEDs and RPG-7s, Burraq is not designed and is not capable of countering the specific threat posed by the RPG-7. Some of the RPG-7 rounds used by the militants have very destructive warheads, which Burraq will not be able to withstand,&#8221; he said.

He said he believes a ready remedy would be bar/slat armor.

Still, Khan acknowledges the Burraq&#8217;s benefits, such as being based on a four-wheel-drive cross-country chassis, which is mechanically simple enough for Pakistan&#8217;s industry to locally support, and possessed reasonable protection against IEDs.

HIT has fitted bar/slat armor to main battle tanks such as the Type-69 II, and this could readily be applied to the Burraq.

Despite the large numbers of MRAP vehicles required, Khan said the Chinese vehicles could prove to be more affordable than the Burraq if a &#8220;soft loan&#8221; financial package is provided for their purchase.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Defence Budget over the years.....

Country
Pakistan..1988.....4036
1989.....4039
1990.....4259
1991.....4560
1992.....4841
1993.....4835
1994.....4712
1995.....4790
1996.....4783
1997.....4582
1998.....4575
1999.....4617
2000.....4630
2001.....4955
2002.....5325
2003.....5686
2004.....5924
2005.....6153
2006.....6224
2007.....6250
2008.....5899
2009.....6078
2010.....6251
2011.....6547
2012.....6630
2013.....6719 current US$ notes; does not include soldiers salaries.


----------



## fatman17

*MAJ GEN Naseerullah Khan Babar SJ Bar and HJ*

A.H AMIN

APRIL 2001




Personal Life 

1.	Please tell us something about your early life before you joined the Army?

I was born in Peshawar in 1928. Our ancestors originated from Kandahar and had settled in the Peshawar Valley, particularly at Pirpai (my ancestral village) near Nowshera. There is a Babar Settlement at Zhob and there are small communities of Babar, at Quetta, Multan and D I Khan (Chaudwan). Nawabzada Nasrullah Khan also hails from the same tribe (Muzaffargarh). In the First World War 78 people went to the war as Indian Army men and four laid down their life. Pirpai is one of the very few villages which has an official plaque commemorating its First World War contribution. My father was basically a Recruiting Officer of the Indian Army but had been attached for some time to the 6 Rajputana Rifles. After initial study of two years at a Private Public School (Miss Birch), I joined the Presentation Convent School Peshawar from 1935 to 1939. From 1939 to 1941 I attended the Burn Hall School then located at Baramula and Srinagar. (Please note that they shifted from Baramula to Abbottabad in 1947 since they did not desire to continue in India). From 1941 to 1946 I studied at the Prince of Wales&#8217; Royal Indian Military College Dehra Dun from where I did my Senior Cambridge and also received one year&#8217;s pure Military Training. It was here in Dehra Dun that I was lucky to be the student of the well-known Mr Catchpole. Catchpole was a man of great devotion, conviction and dedication. He played a very formative role in our education at Dehra Dun. After Senior Cambridge from the Rimc Dehra Dun I appeared before the Services Selection Board at Meerut and was selected for the Indian Army in November 1947. We were airlifted to Lahore along with Muslim GCs (Gentleman Cadets) from the Ima as the First PMA and were privileged to be received by Mr Liaquat Ali Khan. I joined the PMA in January 1948.

2.	Please describe your parents and their influence on your perception/personality? 

My father and grandfather were the two most honest and upright people that I saw in life. I was greatly inspired by both of these individuals and inherited their basic traits. In character building the role of mother was more significant. 

3.	Please tell us about any incident in your early years that left a lasting impression on your personality?

Two events left a particularly strong impression. One was the abject poverty and submissiveness of the Kashmiri Muslims, particularly the males owing to severe oppression by the Dogra rulers. However, the females were fairly aggressive in protecting their rights. The second significant incident was while proceeding to Meerut I saw a Muslim refugee train which had been attacked near Jagadhri in 1947. All my life thence I have not been able to reconcile with the feigned Indian democracy and been involved in four wars against India, viz; 1948 (Kashmir); 1965 Rann of Kutch, 1965 (Indo-Pak War), 1971 (Indo-Pak War). In three of these I found myself in Kashmir!

4.	How was your student life? 

It was memorable. The missionaries at the convent in Peshawar and at Burn Hall Baramula/Srinagar were a dedicated lot. Education in those days was a very healthy combination of intellectual and physical activity. I got an early exposure to military training at rimC where one year was completely dedicated to military training.

5.	Any teacher who played a decisive role in formation of your perceptions/convictions?

There were many teachers who I can mention. There was Father Shanks, Father Moran, Father Louis a Dutchman who later died at Malakwal, Father Mallet, at Burns Hall and Mr Catchpole and Mr E I Connolly, a Battle of Britain fighter pilot, who had already received a DSO and DFC (Bar) at the RIMC. 

Army Career 

6.	How was life in PMA once you joined PMA?

PMA (Pakistan Military Academy) was again a most formative experience. The Commandant Brigadier Ingall was a towering personality. The platoon commanders were a fine lot. Initially there were some shortages and deficiencies of training equipment, particularly on the educational side. The emphasis, in view of experience of the recently concluded World War II, particularly Burma was on the military training. Kakul in any case had earlier been one of the choices for the Indian Military Academy, it had sufficient number of accommodation and training area as the ASC School was located there. Our platoon commanders/instructors were Major S.A Bilgrami (later Major General) Captain (later Maj Gen) Rao Farman Ali, Majeed Malik (later Lieut Gen), S.G Mendi (later Colonel) , Tikka Khan (later Coas). The silver was brought from various Brigade messes of frontier brigades (Wana and Razmak) which had earlier been deployed in the Tribal Areas and were withdrawn as part of Operation Curzon. The library was well stocked since all the books of Wana and Razmak libraries and Dav College Rawalpindi were shifted to the PMA library. I would like to add that during my stay in PMA I volunteered for service in Kashmir and took part in the 1947&#8211;48 Kashmir War as commander of a Tribal Lashkar in Jul/Aug 1948 in the Poonch Sector.

7.	Which Arm was your first choice?

Almost my entire family had served in both horse and armoured. Cavalry, I did not want to be labeled as one who made use of his family connections. I had no relative in artillery and thus decided to join artillery so that I could sail on my own steam. My relatives were planning to get me commissioned to 6 Lancers and had even had my Armoured Corps service dress stitched!

8.	How was life in the Army when you were commissioned, what was the world view of the young officer in Pakistan of the early 1950s?

It was a Spartan life. It was an infant Army, deficient in equipment but with highly motivated people. Discussion on ladies and politics was banned. The performance in Kashmir (47-48) and response to the 1951 threat from India are truly indicative of the spirit. The people, too, were highly motivated as can be seen from the march of the Majhas and Gamas of Lahore towards the Indian border. The same spirit persisted upto the &#8217;65 War. 

9.	What was your impression about Maj Gen Akbar Khan of the 1947-48 War and &#8217;Pindi conspiracy fame? 

I saw him as a guest speaker during my cadetship in PMA. He was a very impressive speaker and left a deep impression on all the cadets. He was the only guest speaker who outshone Brigadier Ingall, our Commandant who, otherwise, was an awesome personality and a great orator. 

10.	How did the young officer view the 1950 &#8217;Pindi Conspiracy Case? 

The conspiracy came as a surprise but all of us understood that it was a natural reaction against the abrupt ceasefire in the Kashmir War. 

11.	Please tell us something about your service profile from date of commission till 1965? 

I was commissioned in 4 Field Regiment Artillery in 1950. However, in those days all officers were initially sent to the basic courses. Therefore, I joined my unit after one year of basic courses at Infantry School Quetta and at Artillery School, Nowshera. Major Elmsley, a Britisher was particularly impressive as a gunner officer and a thorough professional. Also, there was Major Faizullah Khattak. Some of the illustrious officers that 4 Field produced were Brig D.P. O Reilly, G.M. Nazimuddin, Ihsan Ul Haq Malik who was one of the battery commanders in 1950. The senior officers were most understanding. I remember one incident in which I was a match referee and I ticked off the CO, Colonel Reilly for entering the Hockey field without my permission. O Reilly thus wrote in my ACR &#8220;Honest and forthright&#8221;! However, he should be more tactful with his seniors.&#8221; He not only rated me as &#8220;Above Average&#8221; but also endorsed an excellent write up. It is to the credit of these senior officers that they acted with great integrity. Progressively, this trait began to fade. As a select officer I was posted to the Artillery Centre &#8211; one of the places where select officers were posted, the other being the Mountain Regiment. This happened in February 1952. In September 1952 I volunteered for the Aviation and joined the 1 Air OP Flight at Chaklala, being part of PAF. In those days flying was a tough affair and we had those ancient God forsaken Austers! In September 1954 I was awarded my flying wings. In 1955 I was posted to 1 Mountain Regiment where I served as a Battery Captain till 1956. I was promoted Major in 1956. In the same year I was selected for a Gunnery and Survey course at Fort Sill, USA. It was there that I saw the old Austers in a military museum! In 1957 I returned from Fort Sill to command a Locating Battery in Sialkot in 1958, I was posted back to Aviation. In 1960 I attended the Staff College Quetta after which I was posted as Gso-2 (Operations) 7 Division Peshawar. Here I was lucky to serve with two extremely capable officers (Late) Lt Gen Attiq Ur Rahman and (Late) Lt Gen Altaf Qadir. I would say that Atiq was extremely sharp while Altaf Qadir&#8217;s most outstanding quality was extreme meticulousness. I must add that it was Altaf Qadir who was the architect of the brilliant plan to launch the 1st Armoured Division, along with 7 Division from Khem Karan. However, responding to situations rather than keeping to the original war plan&#8217;s, 7 Division less a brigade was moved to Chamb and 25 Brigade to Mirpur. The operation was then taken up by 1 Armoured Division and 11 Division. Another brilliant officer from whom I learnt professionally was Lt Col (later Brigadier) Haq Nawaz of the Baluch Regiment. In fact, my later success in career was due to this officer. While still with 7 Division, I was selected to attend a helicopter course in the US in 1963. A few months after return, I reverted to Army Aviation to raise the first helicopter squadron and was commanding 3 Army Aviation Squadron when the 1965 war started. I had earlier in the year 1965 participated in the Rann of Kutch operations. It was unfortunate for us that since Altaf Qadir were not in the good books of Ayub, he was packed off to Cento Turkey from where he voluntarily came back at his own expense once the 1965 war started but was sent back. While still with 7 Division, I was selected to attend a Helicopter Conversion Course in 1963 from the 7 Division after which I went back to the Army Aviation and was Officer Commanding in an Aviation Squadron once the 1965 War started. 

12.	How in your view was the 1st Armoured Division attack plan brilliant? 

The plan was brilliant in conception. The fault lay in its faulty execution. If properly executed it would have totally thrown the Indians off balance at the strategic level. It was unfortunate that Altaf Qadir, who conceived the plan, was sidelined and sent abroad. Altaf Qadir had visualized that the plan would be executed by the 1st Armoured Division along with the 7 Infantry Division with a Corps Headquarters in overall command. This did not happen in reality. Ayub and Musa were militarily naive. They agreed to Finance Minister Shoaib&#8217;s proposal not to raise an additional infantry division and an additional Corps Headquarters. Then Altaf Qadir had visualized that the infantry division would establish a bridgehead that would extend till line Harike Patti. But in reality the Armoured Division was launched prematurely thanks to Colonel (later Major General) Ghulam Umar. Also there was no co-ordination as Major Generals Nasir and Hamid were not even on speaking terms. The initial Indian reaction is well known &#8212; Gen Chaudhry having ordered withdrawal beyond Beas. However, it was countermanded by Lt Gen Harbaksh Singh and saved the Indians from total embarrassment. Furthermore, 7 Division had done considerable recce and identified the Hudiara Drain. The detail on a trace, were sent to 1 Armoured Division &#8212; but regrettably, this information was not passed down to the subordinate formations/units and led to certain failure (1 FF). 

13.	What made you join the Aviation Corps?

I was interested in flying. The Aviation in any case offered great prospects for exercise of initiative for a young officer. I had desired to join the Air Force, but my principal, an Englishman had refused permission because of my aggressive nature at sport. 

14.	Any memorable incident in your flying career?

The flying experience in 1965 war where I saw a lot and particularly the capture of an Indian infantry company in Chamb.

15.	It has been said that there were lot of inter-arm rivalries In the Pakistan Army. How was Artillery your parent Arm viewed by the infantry and armour officers?

I feel that the fighting arm officers generally did not understand the importance of artillery. They were more interested in singlehandedly winning glory and battle honours and would not involve in fire planning. Considering it too technical I would say it was more lacks of understanding of the immense importance of inter- arm cooperation. Particularly notorious in this regard was the 1 Corps in 1971 war. Despite the fact that the three battle winning factors in 1965 war were considered to be Allah, Air and Artillery! The 1 Corps Commanders had no understanding of the importance of artillery. The most glaring example of this was the Battle of Barapind that could have been easily won; heavy artillery which was readily available in great bulk had been utilized at all. It has been the tragedy of the Pakistan Army that it has been foisted with infantry officers at the higher levels of command. 

16.	How was the 1958 martial law viewed by the young officers?

Very few officers were involved in martial law duties. In retrospect I would say that it was the most unfortunate event in Pakistan&#8217;s history. Corruption was institutionalized from 1958. Initially senior officers started from buying dinner sets and proceeded in allotment of agricultural land and urban refugee property. Presently, it is in mega millions. It is most ironic that it was initiated by the Ayub martial law. 

17.	You earned an SJ in 1965 for singlehandedly capturing an Indian company or company plus while you were a helicopter pilot in the war. Please describe that incident?

After the conclusion of the operations in Rann of Kutch (successful), I was assigned the task of assisting in preparation for Operation Gibraltar. Various training camps had been established in May 1965, and co-ordination and assessment of standards of training attained was essential. Brig Ishaq, Commander Rawalpindi Sector was in charge. Resultantly I had to visit 12 Division areas frequently. On 1 Sept 65, also, I had been asked to take Brig Ishaq from Murree to Rawalakot. On arrival at Murree, I learnt that Chamb had been attacked and our forces were outside Chamb. On arrival at Rawalakot we heard the same news and kept hearing so while we were there till about mid-day. On completion of his work, I suggested to Brig Ishaq that we should visit Chamb and see what the impediment was. Brig Ishaq readily agreed and we departed for Bhimber the Brigade HQ. On arrival, we heard the same news vis-à-vis Chamb and after a quick lunch, departed for Chamb area. We were totally unprepared as we neither had weapons nor maps. While I was in one of the helicopters with my 21C, Maj Latif Awan, Brig Ishaq was in the other helicopter. In order to ascertain the direction of Chamb, in the absence of maps, we landed in the gun area, in Padhar Nullah. Brig Ishaq decided to go back and did so in the helicopter. After having ascertained the general direction we took off in the second helicopter in the general direction of Chamb. En route, we again landed near a tank and met Major Zafar Majeed, who again indicated the general direction and we took off. It was getting late afternoon. Soon we saw a post and I asked Maj Latif Awan to land near it. Being an avid collector, the intent was to pick up a couple of weapons, from what we perceived was an abandoned post. Maj Awan told me that it was getting late and we indulged in the weapon picking on return. While we were flying, we learnt on Arc-44, that Brigade Commander Brig (later Lt Gen) Abdul Hamid Khan had been ambushed. I began to get in touch with them and asked them to direct the helicopter, if they could see it so that we could pick up the Brigade Commander. In the meantime, I was told by Maj Latif Awan, that we should return as it was getting late (winter afternoon/evening). It was then that I saw the post again and asked him to land. Since I was busy in conversation with the ground, I did not see any personnel in the post. However, Maj Awan informed me that there were some men. Presuming, that they must be dead /wounded, I asked him to land and on touching down; I got out of the helicopter and shouting towards the post, asked the occupants to stand up. It was then that we realized that there were a large number of people. In the post still keen on souvenir hunting, I returned to the helicopter and told Maj Awan that I will go into the post and he should land on the main bunker and after collecting the weapons, we shall take off. He cautioned me that there may be a minefield around the post. I then asked a Sikh to come out and asked him to lead me into the post, when he confirmed that there was a minefield. Once inside the post, I was informed that they had received some shelling in the morning, two OR&#8217;s had been wounded (since dead) and that their company commander, Major Negi had left them in the morning on pretext of getting supplies. At this moment, I saw two Indian fighter aircraft headed towards the post (possibly having sighted the helicopter) they were coming in to attack. They made a pass over so as to align themselves for an attack. I immediately indicated to Major Awan about air threat and that he should take off. He did so. Just then the IAF aircraft came in for an attack and I asked the Indian troops to go to ground. Simultaneously, some PAF Sabre&#8217;s came on to their level and shot down both the aircraft, the debris falling near the post. I then realized that it was a company post of 5 Sikh Light Infantry, with heavy weapons like 106 RR, a mortar and MMG from a support battalion (pattern in Indian army). I then asked them to place their weapons G-3s (1965 issue) on the parapet and move out and kept pushing them. Once they were out I asked the JCO to &#8220;fall them in&#8221;, he did so. I then asked two OR&#8217;s to carry a G-3 each. I then addressed them and we began to march in the general direction of our FDL. By now it was near nightfall en route, I met Maj (later Maj Gen) Abdullah Saeed and asked him to relieve me of the burden. He refused moving on I met Maj (later Lt Gen) FA Chishti) 2IC of an artillery unit, I asked him for a vehicle. He refused as they were re-deploying. We moved on and at nightfall reached Moel Post, asked them for some tea for the PW&#8217;s and informed Kharian (where Maj Latif Awan had proceeded) that I was safe. After tea and in the dark (blessed was the full moon) we moved towards Padhar. On arrival at Padhar (Corps Artillery Mess) at 2000 hrs, I asked the PW&#8217;s to sit in the volleyball ground and informed that I was proceeding for dinner and that they would get their meal at Bhimber. When I entered the mess and informed (Brig Amjad Chaudhry Comd Corps Artillery) and his staff, they would not believe me and came out to see for themselves. After a quick dinner, I requested for transport as by now I was fairly tired having 7-8 miles or more. I was once again refused and informed that the vehicles will be free once the bridging equipment had been delivered at Tawi (faulty intelligence that bridging was required at Tawi). At about 0230 a.m, I was provided the transport and asked the PW&#8217;s to demonstrate their battalion embossing drill. They did so in exemplary fashion and we left for Bhimber. At around 0500, we arrived at Bhimber and the panic started about escorts! However, I handed them over to the Brigade HQ&#8217;s, after assuring them that I would look after their interest. I was picked up at 1000 hrs, along with the souvenirs (Two G-3 rifles) and returned to Dhamial to receive a dressing down from Col (later Lt Gen) A.B Awan for having involved myself in the venture. When the PW&#8217;s were interrogated, they narrated the incident. Late Gen Riaz Hussain (the then DG ISI) informed the President FM Ayub Khan) at a briefing in the evening (2nd Sept 65) and sought his permission to publish the item in the newspapers as it would raise morale of troops. Resultantly, it was published in all newspapers on 4 Sept 65. Since I was not contacted /asked, I was assigned to carry Gen Musa from Kharian to Chamb so as to brief Gen Yahya. He was accompanied by Gen Bakhtiar Rana, Comd 1 Corps. On seeing I Gen Musa asked I if I had seen the day&#8217;s newspapers I said &#8220;no&#8221; and he asked me to get the newspapers from his U8F aircraft. The newspapers carried the story. At this Gen Bakhtiar Rana gave me a dressing down that the army has spent so much money on my training and I was involving myself in such frivolous activity. I was awarded the Sitara-e-Juraat for bravery. I presented one of the G-3 rifles and the 106 MM RR to the Aviation Mess and am the proud possessor of the second weapon. Souvenir hunting had its rewards! I have given such detail because the Citation was written without consulting me and thus does not reflect the true position. I may add that on 8 Sept 65, I met Brig Shami at Khem Karan at 1000 hrs. He asked me details of the event. The same evening he endeavored a repeat and was martyred. The subtle difference was that Maj Awan was my 2IC and acted at my bid dance, whereas, he was accompanied by Brig Bashir, who not only abandoned him but discarded his badges of rank en route, needless to add that they were confronted by only three people. 

18.	What do you have to say about the 1965 war as you saw it?

I saw 1965 war very closely as a helicopter pilot and had the opportunity to visit all sectors. There were many forgotten heroes of the 1965 war. Air vice Marshal Eric Hall was instrumental in forestalling an Indian heavy artillery bombardment on Lahore. Colonel (later Brig) Amir Jan Colonel Staff 10 Division came to know that the Indians had brought heavy guns very close to the BRB Canal in order to pound Lahore city. I was the Duty Officer at Dhamial and the PAF C-130, being used as bombers were operating from Dhamial that night. They had been given a target, but when they heard my conversation with the Colonel Staff, they volunteered to take on this target in view of its impact on Lahore (morale). The Army Commanders were very apprehensive about this idea. They feared that some heavy bombs might fall on the BRB Canal and damage it. Hall, a thorough professional that he was, convinced me and indirectly the Colonel Staff, who having been there accepted my assurance that the C-130 dropped bombs would not fall on the BRB. The plan was approved. Hall successfully bombed the Indian heavy artillery poised to pound Lahore with C-130&#8217;s and the entire regiment was destroyed before even a round had been fired. Another great hero of the war was the Nawab of Kalabagh who ignored the advice of staying away from Lahore. Kalabagh was a great inspiration for the people of Lahore. According to the &#8220;Grey Book&#8221; he was to move to Thar. However, he refused to do so and said that his body could be recovered from the debris of the Governor House. Then I saw Major General Naseer of 1st Armoured Division and General Hameed of the 11 Division at Khem Karan. Both the General Officers were supposed to co-operate but were not even on speaking terms with each other! And the battle was being conducted by Major (Late Lt Col) Feroze Alam, then gso- 2 (I). 

19.	What do you have to say about the highly controversial Operation Grand Slam?

I would again say that the plan was brilliant in conception. In this case there were no execution faults too since both Akhtar Hussain Malik and Yahya executed it brilliantly. The fault in this case lay with the higher command i.e. Ayub and Musa. They thought that the Indians would come to the bargaining table as soon as we reached the Tawi and occupied Chamb as had happened in Rann of Kutch. Thus they slowed down the advance on the line of Tawi by ordering change of horses in the midstream. (Change of command) in this did not happen. Again they ordered Yahya to slow down after Jaurian was reached. This did not happen. Instead, the Indians had by the evening of 1st September, decided to attack across the international borders &#8212;indication being that they injected the Air Force in Chamb area. The design was to offset the losses in Chamb with gains in other areas. While they were clear in their objectives, the caliber of our leadership is evident from the statement of C-in-C General Musa that while sitting in the Ops Room (GHQ) he heard a transmission from Radio Jammu that an attack on Pakistan was imminent (what a source &#8211; speaks volumes for our intelligence agencies). He directed the DGMO to caution the formations. The DGMO asked the gso-3, Captain (later Lt Col) Javed Younus to send a signal to all formations. It would be recalled that in late August all formations had withdrawn to cantonments. On 6th September when the Indian offensive was launched, there were only the Rangers to confront them. Brig (later Major General) Khudadad Khan, Director Rangers, received the message from his forward troops and then, in his sleeping suit, went around contacting the formation Commanders. It being a Sunday, they were all enjoying late breakfast. However, the paf took a heavy toll of the Indians. This attack coupled with suspicions by the Indian command that they were deliberately being lured in (new concept of defence), they slowed down their advance and thus enabled the unit/formations to reach their positions. Again, they ordered Yahya to slow down after Jaurian was reached. Events by now overtook them with Indians attacking across the international border &#8212; resultantly some forces and the Corps Artillery being withdrawn. The opportunity of reaching Akhnur by the 1st/second evening had been frittered away. The logic that Gen Musa advanced was that if one pushed even a dog into a corner, the dog would turn around and bite! Strange have been the ways of our higher command. 

20.	What was Brig. (later Lt. Gen) A.A.K Niazi doing in 1965?

In 1965, AAK Niazi had no appointment and was moving around in Muzaffarabad, when he was appointed Commander 2 AK Sector. From here he was posted to 14 (PARA) Brigade at Zafarwal (to replace the existing Commander &#8211; on the plea that the said officer was from signals!). As a consequence of this, he was promoted Major General and assigned Command of 8 Division at Sialkot. His antics at Sialkot are only too well-known to deserve repetition. Additionally, he wasted millions on &#8220;Strong Point&#8221; defense &#8212; the result of a static mind. He was later promoted to Lt Gen rank and sent to East Pakistan, which proved disastrous because he lacked both moral and professional competence. He repeated his erstwhile &#8220;strong point&#8221; defense. The Mukti Bahini and the Indians came around their positions and despite all bravado; he surrendered to the Indians, which no other Commander would have deemed appropriate. I must also add that on 5th December Gen Niazi donned his pyjamas and entered his bunker and was not to surface until surrender. Additionally, he and his Chief of Staff (Brig Baqir Siddiqi) spent four hours discussing the meal that was to be served to Gen Jacobs, when he came on a visit with the surrender document. He also failed to order implementation of &#8220;Denial Plan&#8221;, designed to render military equipment unserviceable so that it cannot be used by the enemy. On the contrary, the direction was to clean and polish up all equipment. His moral fiber can be assessed from the fact that he not only received Gen Aurora at the Air Field but endeavored to share dirty Punjabi jokes with him. Gen Aurora, to further humiliate him brought along his wife with him for the surrender ceremony at the Paltan Maidan. On return to Pakistan, he had the audacity to ask the then CoAS Gen Tikka Khan, to order the establishment of his Corps HQs so as to enable him to compile his report. On being denied this he yet had the courage to ask that his &#8220;formation flag&#8221; be placed on his staff car. He was ticked off and suitably reminded that he had not returned as a victor but a vanquished Commander so as to put him in his place.

21.	Did the standard of training of the Army improve after 1965 or not?

I would say that very few lessons were learnt. The Army was run on personal likes and dislikes. Thus Brigadier Irshad who was one of the principal characters responsible for the intelligence failure as Director Military Intelligence was promoted whereas in terms of justice he should have been retired. Characters like A.A.K Niazi who had nothing to do with any fighting were awarded Hilal-i-Jurrat for some action which never took place at Zafarwal simply because he was from Ayub Khan&#8217;s unit. Thus Niazi was promoted to General rank and we finally saw him in East Pakistan. That is history. In 1962 while writing AAK Niazi&#8217;s ACR for the year 1960-61 Major General Atiq ur Rahman had written that &#8220;This officer had reached his ceiling and should not be promoted to Brigadier rank&#8221;. Unfortunately, it was an Army run on personal likes and dislikes. Niazi was from Ayub Khan&#8217;s unit! Ayub Khan ignored Atiq ur Rahman&#8217;s report and promoted Niazi to Brigadier rank. 

22.	Please describe this intelligence failure on part of the Pakistani Director Military Intelligence (DMI) in greater detail?

The SSG (commandos) captured a dispatch rider of the Indian Army on the Jammu Samba Road on night 3/4 September 65 carrying the mail of the Indian 1st Armoured Division. This mail bag was taken by Director Aviation Brigadier Mahmud to the DMI Brigadier Irshad who dismissed it as an Indian deception plan! Thus the DMI insisted that the Indian 1st Armoured Division was at Jandiala Guru, East of Amritsar while in reality it was in Samba area right next to our jugular vein in Sialkot sector! Thus once the Indian 1st Armoured Division attacked us opposite Chawinda on 8th September we were caught off balance, and then kept reacting to situations. The initiative had been lost, thanks to intelligence. The move of the formation takes 7-10 days, which acts as warning time. A.H Amin&#8217;s Note:&#8211;Despite this imperial faux pas this officer the DMI was promoted major general and later as corps commander 1 Corps in 1971 where he was again highly incompetent!

23.	Please tell us something about your service profile from 1965 till 1971?

Till 1968 I stayed with the Army Aviation flying the oh-13 (Bubble) helicopter. In 1967 I went to USSR to conduct trials of MI-8 helicopters. In 1968 I reverted to artillery so as to command my parent Regiment 4 Field and took the Regiment to East Pakistan (Comilla). I reverted to aviation in Feb 69. Later in the year I took MI-8 and Alouette-3 helicopters to East Pakistan and remained with them to familiarize them with East Pakistan. (As a young Alouette-3 pilot you&#8217;re Publisher and Managing Editor was part of the contingent). In December 1970, I once again proceeded to East Pakistan to organize appropriate utilization of the helicopters in the cyclone relief. In the December 1970 elections and the early part of the counter insurgency operations the pilots rendered yeoman service. Appreciating the impending political change, I drew up the plan for evacuation of all helicopters to Burma in the event of necessity. The plan was enforced and no helicopter was surrendered. In fact, they evacuated the ladies and nursing staff &#8212; apart of course, from the very brave Gen Rahim who abandoned his command. I was given the immediate award of Tamgha-e-Pakistan (since the area had now been declared an enemy occupied area). In March 1971, I reverted to Dhamial as gso-1 Base. In 1966, on my recommendation, the Alouette-3, helicopter was introduced into service and a conversion school set up in the squadron. In August 1971 I was promoted to the rank of Brigadier and posted as Commander Artillery 23 Division Jhelum. The division&#8217;s operational area was Chamb-Dewa Sector and it was deployed in the field in Kashmir and northern fringes of Pakistani Punjab. It was here that I had the opportunity of serving with the Late Major General Iftikhar Khan who I had already met in Rann of Katch in 1965 and in Chamb-Jaurian sector during Op Grand Slam. 

24.	How did the Army Officers view the second Martial Law as Pakistanis?

The situation at that time was highly complex. It turned out to be worse than what anyone could have expected. It turned out to be the precursor to disintegration.

25.	What is your opinion about General Ayub, Musa and Yahya. How would you compare all three as professionals?

Ayub was not competent but was promoted simply because of the unfortunate crash of General Iftikhar and Sher Khan. About Musa I would say that everyone is aware of his professional capabilities. Yahya was a thorough professional from Chamb. However, his contact with Rani in this period proved his undoing. I would add that Lieutenant General Habibullah Khan was relatively speaking a thorough professional but was sidelined since he was perceived as a potential political threat by Ayub. He repaid Ayub for this by establishing the Gandhara industry. Along with his, Ayub&#8217;s son, Gohar Ayub and tarnishing his image totally. It can be said that by appointing Musa as C-in-C, he lost the 65 war and by his appointment as Governor West Pakistan he lost his government. 

26.	You served under Gen Iftikhar in 23 Division in Chamb during the 1971 war. What are your impressions about General Iftikhar as a General and Field Commander? 

Iftikhar was a thorough professional, an excellent Field Commander and a very brave man who led from the front. It was a great experience fighting the 1971 war with Iftikhar in command.

27.	What was your war experience as a Brigadier in 1971?

Basically I was Commander Artillery 23 Division. I planned an extremely unconventional deployment of artillery to which General Iftikhar agreed. We deployed the artillery un-orthodoxically close to the front line, with field guns at 2000 yards from the FDLS and medium guns at 4000 yards, and ahead of our own defensive mine field. This paid great dividends in terms of fire support. The Indians in an effort to neutralize us resorted to counter bombardment many miles in our rear. Theoretically they were right since they thought that artillery would never be deployed so close to the front line. In addition some other innovations were also taken in hand. The Locating Battery had not been issued their equipment (radars and sound ranging) and to be used purposefully they were issued old vintage 105 MM howitzers and made history by fighting as a gun battery! Elements of Mujahid&#8217;s were provided and to use them purposefully they were organized into a mortar battery and issued 120 mm mortars. To befool the Indian two heavy guns of World War I vintage were taken over from the school of artillery suitably deployed and directed to fire on Jaurian &#8212; indicating the presence of Corps Artillery. Furthermore Infantry and Artillery was denuded from the mountainous area. Similarly all targets were engaged at rate rapid so as to demoralize Indian infantry. When initial reports of our attack were received by the Indian formation commanders they chided the unit commanders that they were suffering from illusions, being aware that we did not have the resources. On 5 December I was detailed to command 111 Brigade since its original Commander Brigadier Rahimuddin (later full General) did not join his Brigade despite saying before the war that he would do so once war had commenced. The MS (Military Secretary) Brigadier Nasrullah was not in favor of having an Artillery Officer to command an Infantry Brigade. However, General Iftikhar instructed me to take command of the 111 Brigade which I did till I was injured by enemy shelling on 6 December. It was on this day that I received my second SJ coincidentally within 100 yards of where I had received my first SJ in 1965 war. 

28.	What are your impressions about operational level leadership in the 1971 war?

I would only comment about the 1 Corps areas which I saw as a direct participant. The Corps Commander had no operational talent and should not have been promoted after all that he had done in 1965 war. He lost his nerve from the first day of the war. This led to a very serious operational failure. Under the basic concept/plan 17 Division was to be under Command 23 Division for all operations north of Ravi. 66 Brigade (ex 17 Division) and 17 Division Artillery joined us before the war. Later on getting cold feet General Irshad informed GHQ that he could not guarantee holding of Sialkot and in response to his request 17 Division less Brigade were made available to him and deployed on Maralla-Ravi link. They did not see battle and were wasted. This militated against a decisive breakthrough in Chamb. I would say that our performance was very poor at operational level in the 1 Corps areas in Sialkot Shakargarh area. 1 Corps Commander&#8217;s unnecessarily exaggerated reports imposed a defensive mindset on the GHQ as a result of which the 6 Armoured Division was not used offensively and the momentum of advance was seriously slowed down. In addition 1 Corps Commander had no understanding of artillery. Corps Artillery HQ was kept at a distance of 10 miles from 1 Corps HQ and Gen Irshad would not even allow the Commander Corps Artillery (Brig Iqbal Malik) to enter the Corps Operations Room. Resultantly there was no co-ordination between the Corps Reserves and Corps Artillery for launching counter attack plans. The situation at Brigade level was no different and resulted in the fiasco at Barapind. 

29.	It has been said that had General Iftikhar not died (embraced martyrdom) in an air crash in the war many officers would not have reached general officer rank?

There is no doubt about this. At least five (Brigadiers) Officers would never have been promoted. Similarly other Officers (Brigs) who became full General would have met their Waterloo if the Awan Committee Report had been acted upon or if cases of failure in command had been reported. 

30.	Please tell us something about your service pattern from 1971 till you left the Army?

In November 1972 I was posted as Inspector General Frontier Corps. I was still a Brigadier at this time. The Frontier Corps at this time included NWFP, Baluchistan and Northern Areas under a single headquarter. Once I took over command I noticed that many Frontier areas were un-occupied by the Federal Government. On my recommendations the Federal Government authorized us to occupy Kakar Khurasan area in Baluchistan. This area had been abandoned by the British since 1919 there was no government presence (civil or military) till April 1973. We occupied it peacefully. Similarly we occupied the Mohmand Area which had been abandoned since 1935. In addition we deployed in the Mekran area. Mekran Scouts had been disbanded on refusal to participate in Dir- Bajaur Ops in 1960. Thus development was started in the tribal areas which in 1972 had a budget of just 44 lakhs and in the space of five years went up to 30 crores. In November 1974 I was posted to command 14 Para Brigade in Sialkot. In August 1975 I was promoted to the rank of Major General and tasked to re-raise the 14 Infantry Division at Okara. On 1st March 1976, the same day that Zia was promoted as Army Chief I was retired from the army since Mr. Bhutto wanted me to serve as Governor NWFP. 

Political Career/Life 

31.	What was your opinion about Mr. Bhutto as you saw him as a Minister the period 1958- 1966?

I had seen Mr. Bhutto as a Minister in 1958-66 as an Army Major and felt that he had great talents. From 1972 onwards I saw him far more closely as IG FC.

32.	What do you have to say about the Baluchistan problem of 1974-76?

This problem was created through the intrigues of Khan Abdul Qayyum Khan, the then Interior Minister. Qayyum was an arch intriguer and wanted to strengthen his party in Baluchistan. Thus the problem in Lasbela was started due to his machinations. Mengal was a patriot who was maneuvered into a controversial role through Qayyum&#8217;s intrigues. I may add that the motivation of taking the army to Baluchistan was positive. Given the task even the FC could have done the job as we earlier did in Kakar Khurasan. Mr. Bhutto was a bit impatient since all members of his family had not crossed the 50 year age mark. He wanted to do away with the Sardari System and bring development in Baluchistan. Regrettably, the Chief Secretary and the Corps Commander were brothers and this led to a much quicker employment of the Army.

33.	What about the Hyderabad tribunal and disengagement of the army from Baluchistan?

It is on record that Mr. Bhutto wanted to withdraw the Army from Baluchistan in 1976. The then Army Chief Zia opposed this idea. In addition around the same time Mr. Bhutto wanted to wind up the Hyderabad Tribunal. This was again opposed by Zia as Army Chief. Ironically Zia did exactly what Mr. Bhutto wanted in 1977 rather than 1976. The two subjects were discussed in my presence in November 1976 at Dir. Zia had wanted to use these as excuses pretexts for military take over. He was already in collusion with the opposition. 

34.	You were selected as Governor NWFP in 1974-75. How did this occur?

Mr. Bhutto had already seen me as IGFC and was keen to have me in the province as a Governor since the province was a political trouble spot and he wanted to integrate the tribal areas and organize the nascent Afghan resistance, a task, commenced by me in October &#8217;73 as IG FC resistance. 

35.	So how was this stint?

We did well. During this period there were a large number of bomb blasts in the NWFP with Ajmal Khattak and Azam Hoti sitting in Kabul indulging in anti-Pakistan speeches and activity. In order to convey a message to Sardar Daud that we could play the same game and to assess the training level of the resistance an operation was initiated in Panjsher Valley in August 1975. The operation was a total success. The Afghans suffered heavily in men and equipment and Daud sought peace and accepted the Durand Line. He initiated an agreement in mid-1976. However, the formal agreement was not signed in view of Zia&#8217;s take over. 

36.	When did Pakistan enter the Afghan scenario as a party, which was assisting the anti-Daud insurgents in Afghanistan?

In October 1973 while I was serving as IG FC an Afghan named Habibur Rahman (Shaheed) came and contacted me about setting up a resistance movement in Afghanistan with active military assistance of Pakistan. I conveyed the same to Mr. Bhutto, who accepted my proposal in view of the changed situation in Afghanistan and asked me to organize training of Afghans.

37.	What was the political and military aim of the Pakistani govt. of that time?

From 1947 till that date all Afghan governments had generally not been friendly towards Pakistan. They raised the bogey of Pakhtunistan but refrained from acting against us in 1965 and 1971 when at war with India because of the political environment after the Liaquat Bagh meeting. There were a large number of bomb blasts. Mr. Z.A Bhutto was very clear even in 1973 after Daud&#8217;s coup. An analysis of the regional environment was undertaken, highlighting the break in the Afghan system of continuity; the impending generational change in the leadership in the USSR and China (Chou had died), the inability of continuity/stability in Iran with removal of Shah of Iran from the scene. Being the last of the party ideologues it looked likely that the USSR leadership may take the opportunity to move once more and invade Afghanistan, a step towards the fulfillment of Peter the Great&#8217;s will (1777). Thus we established the base of Afghan Mujahideen resistance in 1973. 

38.	What type of assistance was provided to the Afghan resistance and which Pakistani agencies were involved?

We gave them basic infantry weapons, some specialized training in how to conduct guerrilla warfare under an SSG team until it was discontinued 05 July 1977 by Gen Zia, who lacked the strategic vision. 

39.	At what stage did the SSG enter the scene as the principal agency that trained the Afghan resistance?

They (a team) imparted training in the belief that they were training Frontier Corps personnel (all trainees were enlisted in the Frontier Corps before training) 

40.	What was the ISI role in Afghanistan in the period 1974-77?

It was a top secret affair and the ISI had no role. The secret was shared between Mr. Bhutto, myself, Aziz Ahmad and the then Army Chief Tikka Khan. This was for obvious reasons. The Foreign Office could with, nonchalance deny if raised at UN or any other forum.

41.	Who were the pioneers of the anti-Daud Afghan resistance?

These were Ustad Rabbani, Hikmatyar, Ahmad Shah Masood and a host of others who came to Pakistan after October 1973.

42.	You have been a committed member of the PPP? At what stage did you decide that you must join Mr. Bhutto&#8217;s party? 

I was impressed by Mr. Bhutto&#8217;s progressive policies since 1972. On 27 July 1977 after Martial Law Mr. Bhutto personally requested me to join the PPP. I did so out of conviction once Mr. Bhutto was out of power. 

43.	Why did Mr. Bhutto select Zia as a COAS?

There were a number of reasons and these were discussed with me personally by Mr. Bhutto, while in detention at Murree. One was the pretended humility and this disarmed Mr. Bhutto into the belief that he would pose no threat to the nascent democracy. Secondly, his performance when he invited Mr. Bhutto to the centenary celebrations of 11 cavalry at Kharian. He took pains to ascertain Mr. Bhutto&#8217;s tailor in Karachi (Hamid Khan) and had a Blue Patrols as Colonel-in-Chief of Armoured Corps. On entering the room, Mr.Bhutto found a suitcase on his bed and on inquiry was told that it contained the Blue Patrol. The next day, Mr. Bhutto was requested to climb a tank and engage a target. Quite obviously the target was hit. Then was his performance while on deputation in Jordan, where he killed a large number of Palestinians (Black September), Mr. Bhutto was led to the belief that if he was so loyal to Jordan, he would be even more loyal to Pakistan. His prime performance came at Multan, where he invited Mr. Bhutto as Colonel-in-Chief. After the function, when Mr. Bhutto had barely returned to Mr. Sadiq Qureshi&#8217;s house, when he was informed that General Zia requested to meet him. Mr. Bhutto was surprised, having met him in the mess a little earlier. However, he called him into Mr. Sadiq Qureshi&#8217;s study/library. Gen Zia on entrance went round the Almirah, looking for something and on inquiry he revealed that he was looking for a copy of the Holy Quran. On finding a copy he placed his hand on and addressing Mr. Bhutto he said, &#8220;You are the savior of Pakistan and we owe it to you to be totally loyal to you&#8221;. Then was the fact that there was little to pick and choose amongst the other aspirants. The only other suitable candidate was General Majeed Malik who was Mr. Bhutto&#8217;s favorite as a sound professional. Unfortunately was involved in the International Hotel Scandal where he was caught with Mustafa Khar. He was sent as Ambassador to Libya. Finally, of course was the American angle. They had picked Zia as suitable material at Fort Leavenworth, followed his career progress and possibly lobbied in his favor. They made it known to friends&#8217; months in advance that he would be appointed COAS. Zia&#8217;s obsequious behavior made Mr. Bhutto think that he was a non-political man. Pakistani democracy was at an infant stage and could not afford an Army Chief with political ambitions. Then there was not much choice. Gen Sharif was considered politically unreliable since he had been very close to Ayub Khan. Jillani had no command experience and was the head of ISI. Akbar Khan had not performed well as a GOC 12 Division in Kashmir in 1971 war. Gen Aftab and AB Awan had no command potential and were not suitable.

44.	How would Mr. Bhutto have behaved had he been in power when the Soviets invaded Afghanistan? 

Mr. Bhutto laid the foundation of the Afghan resistance in 1973. He had the foresight and vision to do it. As a matter of fact we created the organizational network which was used by Zia and the USA to oppose the Soviets. Zia had a short term vision and ignored the political angle of organizing an Afghan government in exile with ulterior aims of gobbling US aid. Had Mr. Bhutto been in chair he would not have deliberately neglected the political angle like Zia. Even Daud was convinced by Mr. Bhutto in 1976 and said &#8220;Pakistan and Afghanistan are in the same boat. If it is the threat from the North (USSR) it is Afghanistan today and Pakistan tomorrow. If it is the threat from the South (India) it is Pakistan today and Afghanistan tomorrow&#8221;. You see after 1971 Indian strategists had placed Pakistan and Afghanistan in the same category as the next target. Mr. Bhutto laid the foundation of the Afghan resistance for reasons discussed earlier. However, being a political animal, he also continued with a political alternative/solution. In November 1976, in consultation with the resistance leadership two individuals, namely Wakil Azam Shinwari and Yunus Khugiani were selected to proceed to Rome and request King Zahir to return and as his father had done earlier, to lead a movement into Afghanistan. The caveat was that Zahir Shah could return as a constitutional monarch under the Constitution drafted by Mr Musa Shafiq, a former Prime Minister and the mentor/founder of the Hizb in Afghanistan. However, Zahir Shah indicated that he was willing to play his role but he would first visit Saadat (Egypt), then visit the Shah of Iran and finally arrive in Pakistan. Mr. Bhutto was confident that King Zahir Shah could act as a rallying point and play his historical role. Events, however, took a different turn and martial law was imposed in Pakistan. The other aspect was the negotiations with Sardar Daud. Even Daud as earlier discussed had accepted the Durand Line in 1976 and wanted peace with Pakistan.

45.	How would you assess Zia&#8217;s Afghan policy?

It was based on sheer opportunism and personal interest. Initially, he lacked the vision and, therefore, suspended financing the movement. This resulted in break-up of movement from one to seven groups &#8212; each leader fending for him. Secondly, when the Soviet invasion took place he did not form a government in exile, which could gain experience during the Jihad and be available when the Geneva talks took place. Also all the US / Saudi and other assistance would have been routed through institutional organizations (Ministries) rather than individuals and would have prevented heart burning and divisive tendencies. Finally, he opposed the Geneva talks and visualized only a military solution &#8211; the bane of all our subsequent military leadership &#8212; Hamid Gul, Beg etc. We were very deliberate. Every resistance is based on a political center, a hierarchy, like the De Gaulle government in exile, the Algerian and Yugoslav Government in exile etc. Zia deliberately kept the Afghan Mujahideen divided into various groups in order to ensure that the bulk of the US aid could be embezzled. The future events thus led to the post-1988 civil war in Afghanistan. 

46.	What was the role of the COAS General Mirza Aslam Beg and the President Ghulam Ishaq Khan in the period 1988-90 in destabilizing the PPP Government?

Initially Ghulam Ishaq was very grateful to the PPP for having elected him as the President. After about three months he changed into his true colors and actively started conspiring with the then COAS General Beg & IJI to destabilize the PPP government. 

47.	What is your opinion about limiting or totally finishing the ISI&#8217;s political role?

They should have no political role as ISI. It is an Inter-Services Intelligence agency. 

48.	How would you define your Taliban policy?

The Taliban was a purely indigenous movement. We came in where we rightly assessed that the Taliban were restoring peace in Afghanistan and our chief interest being that there would be no peace in Pakistan unless there was peace in Afghanistan. Our policy was based on purely humanitarian grounds and the cornerstone being the unity and integrity of Afghanistan. We were not interested in individuals but the well-being of the Afghan people. In September they entered Kabul and in October we commenced negotiations between the Taliban and the Northern Alliance. A formal draft was prepared. It was to be finalized on 5 November 1996, because of an important clause (political) was removed by Dr. Hulls, the UN representative on Afghanistan. On 4November President Sardar Farooq Leghari dissolved our government.

49.	What do you have to say about the so-called accountability drive launched by the present military junta?

Accountability is a farce. This was well proved once Nawaz Sharif was pardoned. Another test case is that of Qidwai a highly corrupt man who is Pakistan&#8217;s Ambassador in Kenya and goes around bragging everywhere that it was he who persuaded Mr. Nawaz Sharif into appointing Musharraf the Army Chief! Furthermore important segments like Armed Forces Officers, judges and ulema have been excluded, they are no angels!

51. What is your advice to the present military junta?

Why should I offer them any advice? They came through their own free will. 

52.	A CIA report predicts fragmentation of Pakistan. What is your opinion? What are your thoughts about the future of Pakistan? 

Pakistan is here to stay. Despite all failings and setbacks on the whole great progress has been made. The human mind is never satisfied. In 1947 Pakistan had hardly any industry. Since 1947 great progress has been made. Initially Pakistan suffered great setbacks like the early death of Mr. Jinnah, the aircraft crash in which Gen Iftikhar and Sher Khan died the assassination of the first Prime Minister and selection of Ayub Khan a non-professional soldier with poor/nominal war record and a pathetic performance in the Punjab Boundary Force. While the first Constituent Assembly had delayed Constitution making and elections Ayub actively conspired with the bureaucrats to destabilize democracy. All these factors greatly retarded progress. But for Pakistan there would have been no Pakistani Presidents, PM&#8217;s, Ministers, Governors or Generals etc. It has been a blessing. Look at the abject poverty and third rate citizenship of Muslims in India. If there was no opportunity the likes of Beg, Jamal, Moin or Musharraf would not have come to Pakistan. We are generally an ungrateful people. In retrospect we are much better off in 2001 than in 1947. There is great hope. I have not lost faith in Pakistan&#8217;s future. I dismiss the assertion that Pakistan is a failed State!


Posted in 1965 War, 1971 War, MAJ GEN Naseerullah Khan Babar SJ Bar and HJ, Military Leadership, Pakistan Army, Tribal Areas


_must read for everyone...!!!_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

*Zhao Keshi meets with chief of logistics staff of Pakistan Army*


(China Military Online)

May 21, 2013

BEIJING, May 20, (ChinaMil) -- Zhao Keshi, member of the Central Military Commission (CMC) of the People's Republic of China (PRC) the Communist Party of China (CPC) and director of the General Logistics Department (GLD) of the Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA), met with Lt. Gen. Muhammad Haroon Aslam, the visiting chief of logistics staff of the Pakistan Army, and his party on the afternoon of May 17, 2013.

Zhao Keshi extended his welcome to Haroon and his party for their visit to China. He said that no matter how the international situation fluctuates, China and Pakistan have always been supporting and cooperating closely with each other, offering mutual benefits and achieving common progress since the establishment of diplomatic relations between the two countries. The two countries and their people have established a profound "all-weather" friendship in the long-term friendly contacts. He hoped that the logistics departments of the Chinese and Pakistani militaries would constantly tap the potential for cooperation and expand the scope of contact, so as to add new content and bring new vitality into further development of the relations between the two countries and the two militaries.

Haroon expressed that as a fraternal friend, the Pakistani side is sincerely proud of the achievements China has made in economy, science and technology, and military since the reform and opening-up. With the constant advance of the relations between the two countries, the relations between the two militaries have also been improved to a new high. He believed that the visit would surely further push forward the exchanges and cooperation in logistics field as well as the development of the relations between the two militaries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*Jordan to Host Military Exercises: US, UK, Canada Among Participants*

May. 25, 2013



AMMAN, JORDAN  More than *15,000 troops from 18 countries* will take part in a joint military exercise in Jordan in the coming weeks, a military official said Saturday.

Jordan's armed forces will host the exercise, *Eager Lion 2013*, with troops from "friendly countries, including the United States, taking part, the official Petra news agency cited the official as saying.

They will participate in battlefield, logistics and humanitarian exercises alongside troops from Britain, Bahrain, Canada, Czech Republic, Egypt, France, Iraq, Italy, Lebanon, Pakistan, Poland, Qatar, Turkey, the United Arab Emirates, Saudi Arabia and Yemen, he added.

The official did not say when the maneuvers were due to begin but said they would run for two weeks and would follow last year's "successful" operation.

Jordan is a major beneficiary of US military and economic aid, with Washington granting $2.4 billion (1.85 billion) in the past five years, according to official figures.

The war games will be held as Jordan is currently hosting around 500,000 refugees who fled the civil war in neighboring Syria. Amman has repeatedly called on the international community for more support in dealing with the influx.


----------



## Jango

In post 443, point number 49...who is the Qidwai author is referring to? The present DG SPD?


----------



## fatman17

nuclearpak said:


> In post 443, point number 49...who is the Qidwai author is referring to? The present DG SPD?




Qidwai a highly corrupt man who is Pakistan&#8217;s Ambassador in Kenya
Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakistan-army/94-pakistan-army-news-discussions-30.html#ixzz2UTW4f6yM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

*Eternal Soul*

Col Filza Tariq

Hollow inner soul for me
With selness mind bothering me,

Shallowness of mankind
Agitates thoughts of simple me,

I weep for the darkness around me
I cry to sink away for me

I kneel before the covert shyness
I no longer know where to go!

Darkens of poverty,
Ignorance of a child,

Cry of a ill hea lth,
Dimness ofself-estcem,

Are there like and edging knife?
Eating away the withering life,

Suddenly!
Golden ray of hope smiles

Integrity is vibrant fo rever
Hidden perspectives of ambition is ever

Black light of despair and
Deep gray night is rare,

Fervent peace sooth away in layers
Take a deep breath

Think ahead,
Look up and say

I know the day
Have courage and strength

To pave the way,
Inner soul is proud and up

Hand in hand, to be led your way;
Courage, Desire, Hope, Strength

Always shimmer in
Eternal Soul

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tacticool

Can any one post information about rpg-7 amunition and its penetration levels? The report on burraq MRAP says that some rounds used by militants have very destructive warheads. How can militants get such high quality rounds?


----------



## fatman17

*Butler in Public*


10 June, 2013


By Col. Riaz Jafri (Retd)





During the recent swearing in ceremonies of the PM and others being televised live, I noticed a senior army officer pushing the chair for a dignitary, which took me back in years to 1954. Allow me to narrate it in some detail:


It was the first re-union of the Corps of Pakistan Signals, in March 1954, and the finals of the Inter Regimental Hockey were being played at the GHQ Signals Regiment Rawalpindi hockey ground. General Muhammad Ayub, then the C-in-C Pakistan Army, was the chief guest. It was customary then, and may be the practice is still in vogue, to detail a local ADC from the unit for the visiting General as the unit officer was expected to be better informed of the local environs than the General's actual ADC. I, a Second Lieutenant, was detailed to perform this onerous task and was introduced to the General on his arrival as such by our then Director of Signals, Brig. Zaman Janjua (an uncle and God Father of Asif Nawaz Janjua later General and the COAS Pak Army). I felt heavy over my shoulders for the task assigned but at the same time was looking forward excitedly to the best part of the job - to ride in the Chief's car after the match, sitting in the rear all by myself, and directing the chauffeur to take it to the JCOs' mess where the General accompanied by the officers was to take a short cut on foot for addressing a Durbar and later attending the Bara Khana there. 

During the match I was seated immediately behind the General in the second row on an upright chair while the Brig. was sitting next to him on the sofa. After a while General turned his head half back towards me and asked for the cigarette. (For security reasons Cs-in-C did not smoke others' cigarettes). I cranked my body rearwards and signalled the Chief's big moustachioed and turbaned chauffeur for the cigarettes, raising my two fingers motioning for a smoke. He immediately produced a States Express Triple Nine (999) tin and the General taking a cigarette lighted it with his Ronson lighter. I felt pleased for having performed my first task efficiently and reasonably well. 

During the interval a mess waiter brought the tea for the General &#8211; a simple cup of tea and a few biscuits. While the General was helping himself with a drop of milk and half a spoon of sugar, I, without even getting up from the chair stretched myself a little forward and pushed the coffee table by the side of the General closer to him to place the teacup on it. The match came to the end and the General was chatting affably with the players when Brig. Zaman started slowly closing in upon me. With a menacing look in his eyes, clenched teeth and in a low voice so that others around do not hear but certainly in a harsh tone, he chastised me stern and straight there, "Since when have you started behaving like a butler in public?". "Beg your pardon, Sir?" I stammered. I did not have the foggiest idea of what I had done. "Don't push the table yourself. Ask someone around to do it. You are an officer and behave like one", Having scolded me well and proper he melted away, leaving me aghast. Oh my God &#8211; that was some dressing down. I forgot all about the prestigious ride in the Chief's limo &#8211; in fact I did not have the heart to ride in it anymore. I asked some one to explain the route to the driver and trailed behind the others towards the JCOs' Mess.

That evening we had the Corps Reunion Dinner in the Signals Officers' Central Mess, Rawalpindi. General Ayub was the Chief Guest and in his usual best. Army's entire top brass was there and so were there many young and senior Signals' Officers. Cold drinks were going rounds before the dinner and every one seemed to be enjoying the evening. Only, I had not recovered from the reprove of the evening and was mulling over it quietly in a corner with other subalterns. Suddenly, I noticed Brig. Zaman, glass in hand, weaving through the maze of the officers as if looking for someone and lo; sure he smiled as he spotted me. Seeing him making for me I lunged forward and wished him 'Good Evening, Sir'. Putting his arm round me he pressed it lightly and patting me on the back affectionately said, "Jaff, look after your guest (the General). Do any thing you wish here. This is your home and you are the host. Go and get him a drink". Brigadier was clearly compensating for the reprove he had administered to a subaltern earlier that evening. Oh! Blessed be the Lord, he didn't have to do it. But, how thoughtful, how fatherly, how magnificently compassionate of him ?! Second Lieutenant Jafri was immediately his old jovial self and part of the crowd. Brigadier had salvaged the spirits of a young officer.

Time marches on. In comes January 1970. Preparations to stage the annual Horse & Cattle Show at the Fortress Stadium Lahore are near completion. General Amir Abdullah Khan Niazi is holding one of his daily adm conferences for the final fine tuning of the event. Shah of Iran was to be the Chief Guest for the Opening Ceremony. "Who will present the Shah with the scissors in the platter to cut the ribbon ?", asks the General. All present look expectantly towards him for the honour. "Who else deserves it more than the person who has worked so hard to make this show a success ?" and then with a poignant pause, he announces, " C O Signal Battalion". There is a thunderous applause from all. But lo and behold, Lieutenant Colonel Riaz Jafri rises sombrely and says impassively, "Sir, I am sorry, I cannot do it". There is a hush. Everyone is wonder struck at such a response. "But why, oh Shah Jee, why?", asks General Niazi. (Niazi used to address Col. Jafri as Shah Jee at times) "Because, Sir, I cannot be a butler in public!" Replied Colonel Jafri calmly. Somewhere deep down in him Second Lieutenant Jafri had spoken out.

And, up above in the heavens Brig. Zaman nodded his approval with an understanding smile. May he keep smiling ever there in the heavens &#8211; ameen.



Lt Col S Riaz Jafri (Retd)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bratva



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bratva

I was guesstimating, 30-40 percent casualties in war is of lieutenants and captains and all of them were 25-30 years old...


----------



## MuZammiL Dr. s[1]n

who shall be the next army chief of PakisTan ?
does somebody here knows who'll be the potential candidates for that matter ??


----------



## fatman17

MuZammiL Dr. s[1]n;4393862 said:


> who shall be the next army chief of PakisTan ?
> does somebody here knows who'll be the potential candidates for that matter ??



pl go to COAS thread for information.


----------



## fatman17

Saturday, June 15, 2013 

*Fight against terrorism : EU military chief acknowledges Pak Army commitment*



* General Rousiers says there is great potential to strengthen relationship between Pakistan and EU 



RAWALPINDI: European Union (EU) Military Committee Chairman General Patrick de Rousiers on Friday acknowledged the level of activity and commitment of Pakistan Army in the fight against terrorism.

General Rousiers made the admission in a meeting with Defence Secretary Lt Gen (r) Asif Yasin Malik. He said that there was great potential which needs to be explored which will strengthen the relationship between Pakistan and EU. Speaking on the occasion, the defence secretary said that Pakistan attaches great importance to its relations with European Union (EU). &#8220;We have common values and wide-ranging areas of cooperation,&#8221; Malik said. 

He stressed that regional stability, peace and security are our common goals and added that Pakistan is committed to achieving peace and all related goals. He also highlighted the sacrifices rendered by the Pakistani armed forces in the war on terror. Malik appreciated the support of EU in the uplift and rehabilitation projects being carried out in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and FATA. General Rousiers earlier met Chief of Army Staff (COAS) Gen Ashfaq Parvez Kayani during his first visit to Pakistan. 

The visitor was briefed on Pakistan&#8217;s contribution to the fight against terrorism with special reference to the sacrifices rendered by the Pakistani nation. He was also briefed about enduring participation of Pakistani troops in UN Missions, world over. General Rousiers also attended a wreath laying ceremony at Shuhada Monument and was presented a guard of honour by a smartly turned out contingent of Pakistan Army.

General Rousiers also called on Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee (CJCSC) Chairman General Khalid Shameem Wynne. According to an ISPR press release, he remained with General Wynne for some time and discussed matters related to mutual interests. 

Relations between Pakistan and EU are moving in the right direction, as EU hosted the first bilateral Pak-EU staff talks this year in Brussels. Both Pakistan and EU expressed hope that the talks would pave way for future cooperation between the two countries. General Patrick visited the Ministry of Defence along with his delegation where he was greeted warmly by the defence secretary. app


----------



## Xeric

Winner of Army Physical Agility and Combat Efficiency (PACES) Lt HASSAN of PAK ARMY AIR DEFENCE

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

The camo on those M109's is really interesting. Is it Grey or light green?





@Xeric.. @fatman17

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

nuclearpak said:


> The camo on those M109's is really interesting. Is it Grey or light green?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Xeric.. @fatman17


Doesnt seem to be our boys.


----------



## Jango

Xeric said:


> Doesnt seem to be our boys.



The place where I got it from mentions that this is from an exercise near Indian border.

The Artillery guns are Chinese Type 59 right?

Can you ID the tanks?


----------



## Xeric

nuclearpak said:


> The place where I got it from mentions that this is from an exercise near Indian border.
> 
> The Artillery guns are Chinese Type 59 right?
> 
> Can you ID the tanks?


i still dont think they are Pakistani guns.

Yes, the towed pieces are 130 mm type 59.

Cant seem to know the tanks, too blurred.


----------



## Jango

Xeric said:


> i still dont think they are Pakistani guns.



Yeah probably, the camo of the guns, tanks and SP is all different from normal PA camo.


----------



## fatman17

*Analysts: Pakistan Budget Hike Provides Little*

Jun. 18, 2013 - 06:06PM | By USMAN ANSARI


ISLAMABAD &#8212; The increase in defense spending under Pakistan&#8217;s new defense budget is largely consumed by wages and the cost of anti-insurgency operations, analysts say, providing little real increase for the military.

Unveiled by the new Pakistani government of Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif&#8217;s Pakistan Muslim League-N June 12, the budget, converted from Pakistani rupees, amounts to some US $6.36 billion, a rise from the previous budget of approximately US $4.6 billion.

It comes at a time of severe economic hardship.

According to the text of the unveiled budget, GDP growth has been below 3 percent and inflation has remained at 13 percent, the highest for the past four decades, while foreign exchange reserves have fallen from $11.1 billion to $6.3 billion.

The defense budget does not usually include procurement. It mainly consists of wages and operational costs with increases fueled by ongoing counterinsurgency efforts.

Especially when considering the latter factor, said Brian Cloughley, former Australian defense attaché to Islamabad, , the higher budget is &#8220;no increase at all, really.&#8221;

This view is echoed by a former economic adviser to the government who now heads the Macroeconomic Insight Consultancy in Islamabad, Sakib Sherani, who says the increase is &#8220;barely in line with expected inflation.&#8221;

&#8220;In addition, with continued deployment in the western part of the country, I would assume it leaves little for anything else&#8221; Sherani said.

Cloughley highlights that &#8220;The main drain at the moment is the enormous operating costs involved in counterinsurgency in the west. F-16 and Cobra sorties alone are colossally expensive, plus troop reinforcement in [Khyber Pakhtunkhwa]/Federally Administered Tribal Areas is costing a fortune.

&#8220;I am sure that most of the increase is required by expenditure on operations in the west of the country. Operating costs of moving massive numbers of troops to KP from the border with India, then maintaining them in the field, are enormous. Daily resupply, alone, is most expensive in such terrain,&#8221; he said.

Ordnance expended during these missions is very expensive.

&#8220;Among other ordnance, Pakistan has bought [at full cost], 1,450 2,000-pound bombs, and 1,600 laser bomb kits for the F-16s. These alone would be over $200 million. And remember that between May 2008 and November 2011, the PAF conducted 5,500 sorties over the tribal areas, engaging 4,600 targets,&#8221; said Cloughley.

The increase, therefore, has essentially gone to the Army and Air Force, something mirrored in the fiscal 2012-2013 budget. In that budget, the Army was allocated $2.8 billion (an increase of $128 million), the Air Force was allocated $1.2 billion (an increase of $64 million), and the Navy was allocated $562 million (a decrease of $1.4 million).

However, no official breakdown of figures has been released for the 2013-2014 budget.

Exacerbating the already severe economic situation is a prolonged period of stagnant growth and inflation, made worse, according to Sherani, by corruption and maladministration during the tenure of the outgoing government of the Pakistan People&#8217;s Party (PPP).

The economic problems leave analysts to believe large-scale procurements are unlikely.

&#8220;There isn&#8217;t going to be enough money for submarines or refueling aircraft for the F-16s, for example. No really big-ticket items will be affordable&#8221; said Cloughley.

Sherani said he is unsure if &#8220;large-scale procurement can be funded from the budget for the next one to two years,&#8221; but is thankful that &#8220;ongoing programs have not met with funding cuts, to the best of my knowledge.&#8221;

Despite the economic woes, Salma Malik, assistant professor, at the Department of Defence & Strategic Studies, in Islamabad&#8217;s Quaid-i-Azam University, said some large-scale procurement is possible out of sheer necessity.

Noting that the Air Force has been particularly hard hit by the economic downturn, and did not receive any funds from 2007 under the Armed Force Development Programme 2025, she thinks funds may have to be found.

&#8220;On one hand, PAF equipment would be expensive implying that procurements may need to be phased out,&#8221; she said.

&#8220;However, the other aspect is equally true that a significant time gap is generally involved between commencement of the acquisition process and the operationalization of the equipment, for example, fighter aircraft, where they would be operationally ready; hence the sense of urgency.&#8221;

For this reason, she thinks &#8220;some allocation might happen straightaway.&#8221;

Other aspects of the budget include big increases for the two divisions of the Ministry of Defence, the Defence Division and the Defence Production Division. Their combined budget increased from $14 million in 2012-FY2013 to approximately $59.3 million.

The Defence Division received $35.5 million, up from nearly $12.6 million, the majority of which is for ongoing projects such as base development, with nearly $25 million slated for the National Electronics Complex of Pakistan, which is a major state-owned research-and-development organization.

The Defence Production Division received nearly $23.3 million, of which $22.8 million is for ongoing modernization of Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works, the state-owned warship builder.

This includes the installation of a ship lift and transfer system plus associated equipment to improve the docking and repair facilities.

But under Pakistan&#8217;s dire economic circumstances, Cloughley said the longer-term outlook for defense spending is not positive.

&#8220;The best that can be hoped for is &#8216;steady as it goes&#8217;.&#8221;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nishan_101

I think Pakistan Army should look in to doing JV with Germany over small Arms and Heavy Arms. Also they should look towards doing JV with Germans on
Tanks
Wheeled or Tracked Howitzers
Wheeled or Tracked APC
MRAP
Armored Trucks
and other vehicles too...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Nishan_101 said:


> I think Pakistan Army should look in to doing JV with Germany over small Arms and Heavy Arms. Also they should look towards doing JV with Germans on
> Tanks
> Wheeled or Tracked Howitzers
> Wheeled or Tracked APC
> MRAP
> Armored Trucks
> and other vehicles too...



may be you are a old men (veteran) and now ill !


----------



## Nishan_101

Ulla said:


> may be you are a old men (veteran) and now ill !



Why are you saying that I think its the perfect Idea....


----------



## fatman17

'An earlier report in The Washington Post had estimated that the US military would leave behind some $7 billion worth of defence equipment, one-fifth of what is deployed in Afghanistan. US military officials tell Business Standard that aircraft, heavy weapons, vehicles and equipment are likely to be repatriated to the US. Much of what Pakistan will benefit from will be ammunition, vehicles, construction material, air-conditioners, etc."


----------



## TaimiKhan

Ok guys, not sure if seen previously, here is the latest program from the series showing the troops with the newly modified G3s. It seems they are now finalized this version and it has started to get inducted seeing the latest pictures of exercises. 


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=540929509310340

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fatman17

*TALON Robots for Pakistan*

Jul 16, 2013 15:40 UTC by Defense Industry Daily staff 

TALON & IED

Pakistan&#8217;s civil war has ebbed somewhat over the last couple of years, but it hasn&#8217;t gone away , and Pakistani Taliban guerrillas will eventually return from Syria . Land mines and improvised explosives remain a problem, and the return of highly trained Islamists will make it worse.

The Hurt Locker was a good movie, but nobody wants to do it that way unless they have to&#8230;.



In July 2013, QinetiQ North America in Waltham, MA received a $7.8 million sole-source, firm-fixed-price Pakistani contract for Talon IV robots , spares, and training. The Talon IV is used by US military EOD (explosive ordnance disposal technicians), using their remote cameras and robotic arm to investigate potential land mines. Once found, they can carry explosives over to the site, and set the charge for subsequent detonation by their human controller. 

Work on this contract will be performed in Waltham, MA (99%), and Pakistan (1%) and is expected to be complete by December 2013. It&#8217;s a Foreign Military Sale project, with all funds committed immediately, and the US Naval Surface Warfare Center Indian Head Explosive Ordnance Disposal Technology Division in Indian Head, MD manages the buy as Pakistan&#8217;s agent (N00174-13-C-0018).

Categories: Asia - Central, Contracts - Awards, Other Corporation, Robots, USA


----------



## Bamboo Castle

Srirangan said:


> I would love to hear your views about this. Border defenses or rescue efforts? What would you have done?



Why is that, you have 570 post and you have been thanked only 8 times. Very unusual. If I take that you post junk only then why are you still in PDF, why did they not ban you. strange... I have no intention to offend you, bust just am curious.


----------



## Side-Winder

Great News -- thanx Taimi khan!


----------



## HAIDER

Talon 4 in action

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

TaimiKhan said:


> Ok guys, not sure if seen previously, here is the latest program from the series showing the troops with the newly modified G3s. It seems they are now finalized this version and it has started to get inducted seeing the latest pictures of exercises.
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=540929509310340



Looks like another Tv production instead of exercises.. The version seems to be more in line with this. 




(although the reference for wiki leads back to this forum).


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Oscar said:


> Looks like another Tv production instead of exercises.. The version seems to be more in line with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (although the reference for wiki leads back to this forum).



A closeup:






Even the barrel looks modified...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> A closeup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the barrel looks modified...



What are the improvements over previous model?


----------



## TaimiKhan

AUSTERLITZ said:


> What are the improvements over previous model?



Picatany rails for accessories, new muzzle flash suppressor, retractable butt to make it shorter, hand grip for better fire control. '

Not sure if some modifications inside have been done to remove or reduce the issues which lead to FTE / FTF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

price of each talon 4 is 60 K dollar and total order is of 8 million dollar, so Pak Army has bought 100 Talon 4 approx. That's a big order


----------



## SQ8

mafiya said:


> price of each talon 4 is 60 K dollar and total order is of 8 million dollar, so Pak Army has bought 100 Talon 4 approx. That's a big order


Not sure if they bought them or they come in FMF. The army usually puts WoT purchases in FMF.


----------



## special

HAIDER said:


> Talon 4 in action



Foster-Miller TALON is US made, did PA use it?


----------



## Bratva

Oscar said:


> Not sure if they bought them or they come in FMF. The army usually puts WoT purchases in FMF.



Through FMF


----------



## SQ8

mafiya said:


> Through FMF



In other words, it not our money. Good Purchase then.


----------



## special

is Foster-Miller TALON is used by NSG too? in 6:23 of this video.
[video]youtube;qXDMs-y4oQk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXDMs-y4oQk[/video]


----------



## Bratva

Oscar said:


> In other words, it not our money. Good Purchase then.



I hope they take good care of stuff,,, "_Maal e muft par dil e berehm na ho jaye"_


----------



## fatman17

*Renaming Frontier Force Regiment*


Friday, 26 Oct 2012.



During the British Raj in India there were a number of infantry groups in the British-Indian Army like Punjab Regiment, Baluch (now Baloch) Regiment, Rajput Regiment, Rajputana Rifles, Jat Regiment, Marhata Regiment, Gurkha Regiment, Frontier Force Regiment (FFR) and Frontier Force Rifles (FF RIF). However, after partition of India in August 1947, out of these four infantry groups namely Baloch Regiment, Punjab Regiment, Frontier Force Regiment (FFR) and Frontier Rifles (FF RIF) were transferred to Pakistan Army. 

Thereafter, in 1949 or 1950 GHQ decided to raise another infantry group by the name of &#8216;Pathan Regiment&#8217; and established it&#8217;s Pathan Regimental Centre at Kohat. I know about this new Regimental Centre as after joining the then Royal Pakistan Air Force (RPAF) in March 1952 my first posting was at RPAF Depot Kohat and had the opportunity of attending certain functions in Pathan Regimental Center.

But in 1956 after Pakistan became a Republic and word &#8216;Royal&#8217; was removed from its armed forces and all the infantry groups were regrouped and during the regrouping Pathan Regiment and Frontier Force Rifles (FF RIF) were amalgamated with Frontier Force Regiment (FFR).

Later on, three more infantry groups were added in the Pakistan army i.e., Bengal Regiment, Azad Kashmir Regular Force (AKRF) and after sometime Sindh Regiment was also raised. Most probably, all this was done for the purpose of pleasing the people of the respective areas on whose names these regiments were raised. But after losing East Pakistan, Bengal Regiment was abolished. While AKRF was renamed as Azad Kashmir Regiment (AK).

It is pertinent to note the British had raised Frontier Force Regiment just to please the people of North West Frontier Province (NWFP). But now with the renaming of North West Frontier Province (NWFP) to Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) the Frontier Force Regiment may also be renamed as &#8216;Pathan Regiment&#8217; which seems quite logical and will also be liked by the people of KP.

SQN LDR (retd) S AUSAF HUSAIN
Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan army acquiring Serbian-made Lazar 2 AFV&#8217;s


Source: armyrecognition.com


The Pakistan Army is reportedly in the process of acquiring new Armoured Fighting Vehicles (AFV)&#8217;s as a part of its initiative to fight terrorist outfits on Pakistan&#8217;s western border, armyrecognition.com reported.

According to reports the army has procured three Serbian LAZAR 2 AFV&#8217;s for evaluation with the possibility of constructing facilities to produce the AFV/APC locally, under license.

The LAZAR II armoured vehicle is a potent weapon especially against irregular and guerrilla forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

TaimiKhan said:


> Ok guys, not sure if seen previously, here is the latest program from the series showing the troops with the newly modified G3s. It seems they are now finalized this version and it has started to get inducted seeing the latest pictures of exercises.
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=540929509310340



Yeah they have been inducted .. even our unit here in gujranwala has started recieving them..


----------



## Jango

RAWALPINDI: Four major generals of Pakistan army have been promoted to the rank of lieutenant general, Geo News reported.

According to a handout issued by Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), Maj Gen. Ashfaq Nadeem Ahmed, Maj Gen Zamir ul Hassan Shah, Maj Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa, Maj Gen Javed Iqbal are now three star generals. (APP)


Four major generals of Pakistan Army promoted - thenews.com.pk


----------



## Bratva

nuclearpak said:


> RAWALPINDI: Four major generals of Pakistan army have been promoted to the rank of lieutenant general, Geo News reported.
> 
> According to a handout issued by Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR),* Maj Gen. Ashfaq Nadeem Ahmed,* Maj Gen Zamir ul Hassan Shah, Maj Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa, Maj Gen Javed Iqbal are now three star generals. (APP)
> 
> 
> 
> Four major generals of Pakistan Army promoted - thenews.com.pk



Isn't this guy the DG MI and in the trusted circle of COAS?


----------



## Jango

mafiya said:


> Isn't this guy the DG MI and in the trusted circle of COAS?



He was DGMO...Maj Gen Zamir-Ul-Hassan was Commandant AD, and Maj Gen Qamar javed was Commandant Infantry school of Quetta...don't know about the third one.

Maj Gen Zamir-Ul-Hassan is going to continue as Commandant AD.


----------



## nangyale

fatman17 said:


> *Renaming Frontier Force Regiment*
> 
> 
> Friday, 26 Oct 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> During the British Raj in India there were a number of infantry groups in the British-Indian Army like Punjab Regiment, Baluch (now Baloch) Regiment, Rajput Regiment, Rajputana Rifles, Jat Regiment, Marhata Regiment, Gurkha Regiment, Frontier Force Regiment (FFR) and Frontier Force Rifles (FF RIF). However, after partition of India in August 1947, out of these four infantry groups namely Baloch Regiment, Punjab Regiment, Frontier Force Regiment (FFR) and Frontier Rifles (FF RIF) were transferred to Pakistan Army. Thereafter, in 1949 or 1950 GHQ decided to raise another infantry group by the name of Pathan Regiment and established its Pathan Regimental Centre at Kohat. I know about this new Regimental Centre as after joining the then Royal Pakistan Air Force (RPAF) in March 1952 my first posting was at RPAF Depot Kohat and had the opportunity of attending certain functions in Pathan Regimental Center.
> 
> But in 1956 after Pakistan became a Republic and word Royal was removed from its armed forces and all the infantry groups were regrouped and during the regrouping Pathan Regiment and Frontier Force Rifles (FF RIF) were amalgamated with Frontier Force Regiment (FFR).
> 
> Later on, three more infantry groups were added in the Pakistan army i.e., Bengal Regiment, Azad Kashmir Regular Force (AKRF) and after sometime Sindh Regiment was also raised. Most probably, all this was done for the purpose of pleasing the people of the respective areas on whose names these regiments were raised. But after losing East Pakistan, Bengal Regiment was abolished. While AKRF was renamed as Azad Kashmir Regiment (AK).
> 
> It is pertinent to note the British had raised Frontier Force Regiment just to please the people of North West Frontier Province (NWFP). But now with the renaming of North West Frontier Province (NWFP) to Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) the Frontier Force Regiment may also be renamed as Pathan Regiment which seems quite logical and will also be liked by the people of KP.
> 
> SQN LDR (retd) S AUSAF HUSAIN
> Karachi



The name of the province is Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. So if the name is to be changed it should be changed to Pakhtun Regiment. I am sure it will resonate more favorably with the people of be province. If the rest of the Regiments are named after the provinces and the major ethnicities of Pakistan, it is only fair to re-name Frontier Force as the Pakhtun Regiment. 

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Minister for Defense Production Rana Tanveer Hussain revealed in a Chamber of Commerce meeting on Monday that Pakistan possesses the technology to both manufacture drones and shoot them down.[14]

As of Monday, Major General Amir Riaz has replaced Major General Ashfaq Nadeem as the new Pakistan Army Director General of Military Operations. Nadeem was promoted last week to the rank of Lieutenant General.[16]


----------



## Black Eagle 90

fatman17 said:


> *Renaming Frontier Force Regiment*
> 
> 
> Friday, 26 Oct 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> During the British Raj in India there were a number of infantry groups in the British-Indian Army like Punjab Regiment, Baluch (now Baloch) Regiment, Rajput Regiment, Rajputana Rifles, Jat Regiment, Marhata Regiment, Gurkha Regiment, Frontier Force Regiment (FFR) and Frontier Force Rifles (FF RIF). However, after partition of India in August 1947, out of these four infantry groups namely Baloch Regiment, Punjab Regiment, Frontier Force Regiment (FFR) and Frontier Rifles (FF RIF) were transferred to Pakistan Army.
> 
> Thereafter, in 1949 or 1950 GHQ decided to raise another infantry group by the name of &#8216;Pathan Regiment&#8217; and established it&#8217;s Pathan Regimental Centre at Kohat. I know about this new Regimental Centre as after joining the then Royal Pakistan Air Force (RPAF) in March 1952 my first posting was at RPAF Depot Kohat and had the opportunity of attending certain functions in Pathan Regimental Center.
> 
> But in 1956 after Pakistan became a Republic and word &#8216;Royal&#8217; was removed from its armed forces and all the infantry groups were regrouped and during the regrouping Pathan Regiment and Frontier Force Rifles (FF RIF) were amalgamated with Frontier Force Regiment (FFR).
> 
> Later on, three more infantry groups were added in the Pakistan army i.e., Bengal Regiment, Azad Kashmir Regular Force (AKRF) and after sometime Sindh Regiment was also raised. Most probably, all this was done for the purpose of pleasing the people of the respective areas on whose names these regiments were raised. But after losing East Pakistan, Bengal Regiment was abolished. While AKRF was renamed as Azad Kashmir Regiment (AK).
> 
> It is pertinent to note the British had raised Frontier Force Regiment just to please the people of North West Frontier Province (NWFP). But now with the renaming of North West Frontier Province (NWFP) to Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) the Frontier Force Regiment may also be renamed as &#8216;Pathan Regiment&#8217; which seems quite logical and will also be liked by the people of KP.
> 
> SQN LDR (retd) S AUSAF HUSAIN
> Karachi



Pak Army should do some reforms like; instead of separate force for paramilitary that used to guard Pakistan borders in North, East and West. They should increase the over all Army from 1 Million men to 1.5 Million men, and place their duties on regular basis of 8 hours shift in North, East and West side of borders of Pakistan and giving them AAA guns and MANPADs like ANZA MK-IIIs and those positioned will be called Pakistan border security personals.

So that there would be a whole cycle of Army men to be positioned on borders.

Similaraly PN could increase their numbers and let them stationed in Pak Marines on regular basis... too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

We also need a dedicated counter terrorism task force of maybe 2000 highly trained, heavily armed men and women to combat the urban warfare, it has become the need of the hour.


----------



## Black Eagle 90

Aeronaut said:


> We also need a dedicated counter terrorism task force of maybe 2000 highly trained, heavily armed men and women to combat the urban warfare, it has become the need of the hour.



in the recent past Army, Navy and Airforce has trained their SSGs on that role to firstly and then they have trained all of their men for similar role too.. So no need of a separate force.

Also PN SSG(N) and Pak Marines have been trained well on Countering Coastal insurgency as well as for Anti Piracy too...

I think they just lack in some equipment which they should have in good numbers....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Eagle 90

I think Pak Army should have acquire AH-1s in 2002 from:
29 AH-1s from Jordan
22 AH-1s from Bahrain
07 AH-1s from Thailand

And giving PA 19 AH-1s as well as the acquired ones upgrade with EU suite. So I am sure PA would have:
77 AH-1s till 2008.

So that we may have about 7-8 units consisting of 10 AH-1s in each unit.


----------



## Jango

When is the Azadi parade? Tonight or tomorrow night?


----------



## TaimiKhan

nuclearpak said:


> When is the Azadi parade? Tonight or tomorrow night?



Its on the night of 13th-14th August. At 12 today at night, the flag will be raised.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153081866290411






Saya-e-Khuda E Zuljalal (SKZ) - Trailer 1


Message From SKZ Team:
Comprises of few scenes depicting 65 and 71 wars along with CGI Shots. It also gives glimpse of modern day when political and religious manipulation is creating divisions in our nation. SKZ team felt that on this 14th of August we contribute through this promo in order to lift the spirits of the nation. Hopefully, the complete movie will be released by the mid of next year. We thank you all for encouraging and supporting us. Pakistan Zindabad!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## fatman17

Friday, August 16, 2013 



*Maj Gen Sarfaraz Sattar made MI DG*

RAWALPINDI: Major General Sarfaraz Sattar has been appointed as the director general of Military Intelligence (MI). Military sources confirmed that Maj Gen Sarfaraz Sattar has been made the MI DG. This is the third major change by the military leadership during the last few days. Earlier, the new X Corps commander and Military Operations director general have also been appointed. inp

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

fatman17 said:


> Friday, August 16, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> *Maj Gen Sarfaraz Sattar made MI DG*
> 
> RAWALPINDI: Major General Sarfaraz Sattar has been appointed as the director general of Military Intelligence (MI). Military sources confirmed that Maj Gen Sarfaraz Sattar has been made the MI DG. This is the third major change by the military leadership during the last few days. Earlier, the new X Corps commander and Military Operations director general have also been appointed. inp



Allot of reshuffling in progress at ghq....


----------



## Fieldmarshal

balixd said:


> Allot of reshuffling in progress at ghq....



normal postings as some officer are retiring and some being posted out/reassigned. 
all happening in the normal scheme of things.


----------



## krash

Any interesting story behind this?


----------



## Strigon

krash said:


> Any interesting story behind this?



Japanese soldiers hold a Pakistan flag during ceremonies at the Multan Army Air Base, Punjab Province, Pakistan, Wednesday, Sept. 8, 2010. Additional relief goods worth US$240,000 was handed over by the Japanese government to Pakistan for people affected by recent floods.

Pakistan Floods Photo, Pakistan Floods Pictures, Stills, Japanese soldiers hold a

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## razgriz19

krash said:


> Any interesting story behind this?



looks like the hangar where they store cobras

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

*New armour for the cavalry!* 

Friday, 2 Aug 2013



The Pakistan Army is reportedly in the process of acquiring new Armoured Fighting Vehicles (AFV)&#8217;s as a part of its initiative to fight terrorist outfits on Pakistan&#8217;s western border. According to reports the army has procured three Serbian LAZAR II AFV&#8217;s for evaluation with the possibility of constructing facilities to produce the AFV/APC locally, under license. 

The armoured vehicle is a potent weapon especially against irregular and guerrilla forces. 

According to reports, the procurement of said mechanized armoured vehicles will be announced officially very soon.

The LAZAR II is an 8x8 APC based on modifications of the concept and the technical solutions of the original LAZAR vehicle. These modifications are carried on with the purpose to further harmonize the basic characteristics of the vehicle with contemporary international defence trends in the development of multi-role armoured wheel-type vehicles. The concept of the first Lazar vehicle represented a combination of the characteristics of a Mine Resistant Ambush-Protected (MRAP) and MRAV (Multirole Armoured Vehicle) type vehicles, while the LAZAR II is a derivative of the MRAV concept, courtesy of an independent suspension, which allows the platform to be customized for different roles. The concept provides for installation of different types of weapons of varying calibers on the turret depending on the purpose of the vehicle and the mission.

The LAZAR II is equipped with a rear ramp for easier entrance and exit, similar to the American Bradley AFV and has two doors within that ramp for emergency situations. It also features a separate door for the driver and commander, located on the driver side. It features five bullet proof windows and firing ports on each side of the vehicle, as well as two on the rear of the vehicle. 

This allows the troops inside the vehicle to have high situational awareness and to engage targets from inside the safety of the vehicle. The driver has five cameras, which provide a near 360° field of visibility. Two are located in front of the driver's hatch while two are covering the sides of the vehicle, and one is installed in the rear of the vehicle to aid with reverse driving. In the Infantry Fighting Vehicle (IFV) configuration, it seats three crew members and nine troops. The AFV is powered by a 500 horsepower engine which is an advancement over the one used by the army&#8217;s current mainline APC, the M113.

The armour of the LAZAR II is also sturdier than that of the M113 and BTR series presently in use with the Pakistan army and can stand hits of calibers upto 14.5mm heavy machines guns and in some cases from rocket propelled- grenades.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Wednesday, August 28, 2013 


*Brig (r) Abdul Qayyum Sher passes away*


LAHORE: Brigadier (r) Abdul Qayyum Sher, Hilal-e-Jurrat, the most highly decorated living war veteran of 1965 War, died after a protracted illness in Lahore on Tuesday. He was 94. 

Despite his age, he was actively working as a senior executive member of the National Society for Rehabilitation of Disabled &#8211; a welfare organisation. 

The epic action of Brigadier Qayyum Sher to recapture Wagah position occupied by the Indian army on the other side of the BRB Canal is considered exemplary in the Indo-Pak military history.

Brigadier Abdul Qayyum Sher personally led the counter offensive on enemy positions and led his force with such a speed and valour that the enemy, despite numerical superiority, had to retreat and leave behind more than 200 bodies and five tanks. 
He kept up the momentum and recovered most of the lost territory by throwing the enemy off-balance. 

Thus the enemy finally succumbed to the determination and courage of his troops. The enemy put in over 20 fresh attacks to recapture the position, but all attempts were repulsed with heavy losses to them. Brigadier Abdul Qayyum Sher displayed high leadership courage and spirit throughout the operations. pr

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Black Eagle 90

fatman17 said:


> *New armour for the cavalry!*
> 
> Friday, 2 Aug 2013
> 
> 
> 
> The Pakistan Army is reportedly in the process of acquiring new Armoured Fighting Vehicles (AFV)&#8217;s as a part of its initiative to fight terrorist outfits on Pakistan&#8217;s western border. According to reports the army has procured three Serbian LAZAR II AFV&#8217;s for evaluation with the possibility of constructing facilities to produce the AFV/APC locally, under license.
> 
> The armoured vehicle is a potent weapon especially against irregular and guerrilla forces.
> 
> According to reports, the procurement of said mechanized armoured vehicles will be announced officially very soon.
> 
> The LAZAR II is an 8x8 APC based on modifications of the concept and the technical solutions of the original LAZAR vehicle. These modifications are carried on with the purpose to further harmonize the basic characteristics of the vehicle with contemporary international defence trends in the development of multi-role armoured wheel-type vehicles. The concept of the first Lazar vehicle represented a combination of the characteristics of a Mine Resistant Ambush-Protected (MRAP) and MRAV (Multirole Armoured Vehicle) type vehicles, while the LAZAR II is a derivative of the MRAV concept, courtesy of an independent suspension, which allows the platform to be customized for different roles. The concept provides for installation of different types of weapons of varying calibers on the turret depending on the purpose of the vehicle and the mission.
> 
> The LAZAR II is equipped with a rear ramp for easier entrance and exit, similar to the American Bradley AFV and has two doors within that ramp for emergency situations. It also features a separate door for the driver and commander, located on the driver side. It features five bullet proof windows and firing ports on each side of the vehicle, as well as two on the rear of the vehicle.
> 
> This allows the troops inside the vehicle to have high situational awareness and to engage targets from inside the safety of the vehicle. The driver has five cameras, which provide a near 360° field of visibility. Two are located in front of the driver's hatch while two are covering the sides of the vehicle, and one is installed in the rear of the vehicle to aid with reverse driving. In the Infantry Fighting Vehicle (IFV) configuration, it seats three crew members and nine troops. The AFV is powered by a 500 horsepower engine which is an advancement over the one used by the army&#8217;s current mainline APC, the M113.
> 
> The armour of the LAZAR II is also sturdier than that of the M113 and BTR series presently in use with the Pakistan army and can stand hits of calibers upto 14.5mm heavy machines guns and in some cases from rocket propelled- grenades.



Rather then producing it under license. HIT and HMC should look towards having a JV with Germany or Ukaraine or Serbia or even China on making Wheeled or Tracked APC to full fill local needs as well as to export to friendly nations as well. 

Also develop Tanks and Self Propelled Howetzers too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

fatman17 said:


> Wednesday, August 28, 2013
> 
> 
> *Brig (r) Abdul Qayyum Sher passes away*
> 
> 
> LAHORE: Brigadier (r) Abdul Qayyum Sher, Hilal-e-Jurrat, the most highly decorated living war veteran of 1965 War, died after a protracted illness in Lahore on Tuesday. He was 94.
> 
> Despite his age, he was actively working as a senior executive member of the National Society for Rehabilitation of Disabled  a welfare organisation.
> 
> The epic action of Brigadier Qayyum Sher to recapture Wagah position occupied by the Indian army on the other side of the BRB Canal is considered exemplary in the Indo-Pak military history.
> 
> Brigadier Abdul Qayyum Sher personally led the counter offensive on enemy positions and led his force with such a speed and valour that the enemy, despite numerical superiority, had to retreat and leave behind more than 200 bodies and five tanks.
> He kept up the momentum and recovered most of the lost territory by throwing the enemy off-balance.
> 
> Thus the enemy finally succumbed to the determination and courage of his troops. The enemy put in over 20 fresh attacks to recapture the position, but all attempts were repulsed with heavy losses to them. Brigadier Abdul Qayyum Sher displayed high leadership courage and spirit throughout the operations. pr






Brigadier (r) Abdul Qayyum Sher @Aeronaut @Leader @niaz @Zakii @Oscar @nuclearpak @Talon and others

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Bratva

A-100 firing in exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

mafiya said:


> A-100 firing in exercise



Vely Vely interesting indeed!

This was the same place from which a Babur CM was tested.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Operation Walidaad





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=386941804762173





Re-enactment of Commandos sacrifice during Walidaad Ops





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=566882046715086


----------



## Saleem

what was operation walidaad?^^^^^


----------



## Saleem

what was operation walidaad?


----------



## Saleem

what was operation wiladaat?^^^^^^


----------



## Bratva

Saleem said:


> what was operation wiladaat?^^^^^^



A subset of Grand operation carried out in Mohmaand one two years back


----------



## UmarJustice

*163rd Corps commander conference reviews prevalent internal and external security situation*

The 163rd Corps Commanders Conference was held at General Headquarters Wednesday.
Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Ashfaq Parvez Kayani chaired the meeting. The conference was part of routine monthly meetings.
According to ISPR the forum dwelt at length on various professional matters. The meeting also under took a comprehensive review of prevalent internal and external security situation of the country.

163rd Corps commander conference reviews prevalent internal and external security situation


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## airomerix

Ive noticed that those 'khaki' boots are being adopted as a fashion in our infantry units. Like it!


----------



## Inception-06

MG 3-Upgrade for Pakistan Infantry 

The standard MG-3 of Pakistan Army






The MG-3 U (U-upgraded)


The MG 3 upgrade includes ample Mil-Std 1913 rails on top of the housing, the front on the left side of the rifle and another on the cover, a folding usable as a storm grip handle, a revised assurance and a new adjustable buttstock.






Pakistan Army should try to upgrade their MG-3 to use the requirements of these weapons better, like they did it with the G-3. It is simple and can be done by P.O.F in Pakistan.

This is how the Germans did it:










On a vehicle:






This is our current situation:









What do think about MG-3 upgrade Gents and Ladies ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thorough Pro

Not as a fashion, they are more comfortable, merge better with the background compared with black ones, and don't require polishing/cleaning, looks better with new camo scheme aswell



airomerix said:


> Ive noticed that those 'khaki' boots are being adopted as a fashion in our infantry units. Like it!



I would prefer multi barrel mini guns as vehicle/helo mounted guns




Ulla said:


> MG 3-Upgrade for Pakistan Infantry
> 
> The standard MG-3 of Pakistan Army
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The MG 3 upgrade includes ample Mil-Std 1913 rails on top of the housing, the front on the left side of the rifle and another on the cover, a folding usable as a storm grip handle, a revised assurance and a new adjustable buttstock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan Army should try to upgrade their MG-3 to use the requirements of these weapons better, like they did it with the G-3. It is simple and can be done by P.O.F in Pakistan.
> 
> This is how the Germans did it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a vehicle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is our current situation:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

&#8226;Based on information included in the Technical Memorandum of Understanding between Pakistan and the IMF regarding the $6.7 billion IMF loan to Pakistan, the IMF reportedly expects the United States to disburse $1.2 billion to Pakistan over the next year as part of the Coalition Support Fund, a significantly higher amount than had previously been expected.[17]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Panther 57

fatman17 said:


> &#8226;Based on information included in the Technical Memorandum of Understanding between Pakistan and the IMF regarding the $6.7 billion IMF loan to Pakistan, the IMF reportedly expects the United States to disburse $1.2 billion to Pakistan over the next year as part of the Coalition Support Fund, a significantly higher amount than had previously been expected.[17]



Does it mean that Coalition Support Fund will be disbursed as loan and we have to bear interest as well?


----------



## Gijoe

So you Pakistani ready to kick the Indian ***, they missile Agni technology was Russian give to them and we gave them the MIRV tech. So you little Pakistani better watch your ***, they will invade your country soon or very sooner.


----------



## Inception-06

Gijoe said:


> So you Pakistani ready to kick the Indian ***, they missile Agni technology was Russian give to them and we gave them the MIRV tech. So you little Pakistani better watch your ***, they will invade your country soon or very sooner.



Haha we will be happy if they do that !


----------



## airomerix

Panther 57 said:


> Does it mean that Coalition Support Fund will be disbursed as loan and we have to bear interest as well?



Not really. Coalition Support Fund are merely service charges provided to Pakistan for engaging in a war on its western front. Apparently, IMF is restructuring our finance structure. That is why they are finding ways to inject billions of dollars into our economy. Not because they want me to live happy. But so that Pakistan can pay back the pending loans on time- with interest ofcourse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ulla said:


> MG 3-Upgrade for Pakistan Infantry
> 
> The standard MG-3 of Pakistan Army
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The MG-3 U (U-upgraded)
> 
> 
> The MG 3 upgrade includes ample Mil-Std 1913 rails on top of the housing, the front on the left side of the rifle and another on the cover, a folding usable as a storm grip handle, a revised assurance and a new adjustable buttstock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan Army should try to upgrade their MG-3 to use the requirements of these weapons better, like they did it with the G-3. It is simple and can be done by P.O.F in Pakistan.
> 
> This is how the Germans did it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a vehicle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is our current situation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do think about MG-3 upgrade Gents and Ladies ?



Its caried like this:







A little upgrade:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Panther 57

airomerix said:


> Not really. Coalition Support Fund are merely service charges provided to Pakistan for engaging in a war on its western front. Apparently, IMF is restructuring our finance structure. That is why they are finding ways to inject billions of dollars into our economy. Not because they want me to live happy. But so that Pakistan can pay back the pending loans on time- with interest ofcourse.


What a pity, Korea's first five years finance and economic infrastructure policy was made by Pakistan which they have been renewing since then. And we are dependent on IMF to sort out our problems to get their money back.


----------



## Bratva

RAWALPINDI, Aug 21: A local court in Rawalpindi handed over three army men who were detained by Rawalpindi&#8217; Sadar Baironi police in connection with a murder case to the military authorities on Wednesday.

The three army men, Hawaldar Mohammad Ashraf, Syed Yasir Ali Shah and Naik Tauqeer Hussain, as well as Col Mudassar of Strategic Planning Division (SPD), had allegedly killed a civilian Hamid Nawaz and had seriously injured his brother Nouman Ashiq on August 14 2013 using official weapons.Furthermore, they had allegedly closed down the entire bazaar at Quaid-i-Azam colony near Dhamial by displaying weapons and terrorising the public. The three accused were arrested by the local police at the spot, but Col Mudassar managed to escape.

Following the arrest of the army men, Director SPD Brig Aftab Afzal and Col Fawad Ahmed Malik approached the court of civil judge Ahsan Raza through their counsel and requested custody of the army men.

The SPD counsel told the court that the police could not detain army officials who were working in sensitive organisations. He said under the Army Act, army men could only be investigated by military authorities and if found guilty, could be court-martialled.

He said the detention of army men by the police could result in leakage of sensitive information related to strategic assets.

On the other hand, Colonel (retired) Inamur Rahim, representing the victim&#8217;s family, opposed the handing over of army men to the military authorities.

He said the Pakistan Army Act (PAA) 1952 empowered officers of the military authority to claim offenders for trial but the police could investigate the matter before handing over the accused.

He said under the army rule and instruction (ARI 2000), the police should be assisted in an investigation against military personnel which fell within the police jurisdiction.

He said military personnel had no special privileges in this aspect and a commanding officer could not impede the arrest or investigation by the civil police.

However, the court decided in favour of the SPD director and handed over the possession of the three army men.

Meanwhile, Col (retired) Sajjad Akhtar Malik, another counsel of the victim&#8217;s family, also wrote a letter to the Adjutant General of army in which he alleged that senior SPD officials were impeding investigations in the said murder case.In the letter, he said Brig Aftab Afzal and Col Fawad were attempting to take over the custody of the accused persons using a fake letter.

He referred to the recent proceedings of a missing person case in which the Supreme Court directed the local police to proceed against a serving major of the Military Intelligence (MI).

Mr Malik requested legal action be initiated against the two officers for impeding the investigation process because they had misled the court of law by presenting a fake letter.

Civilian?s murder case: Armymen handed over to military authorities - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

The SPD HQ is in CHaklala ain't it?


----------



## airomerix

nuclearpak said:


> The SPD HQ is in CHaklala ain't it?



Yeah. Strategic Planning division holds all the funding and power of umbrella over the 3 services. They are not to be trifled with. Or else the other party faces severe repercussions.


----------



## Jango

airomerix said:


> Yeah. Strategic Planning division holds all the funding and power of umbrella over the 3 services. They are not to be trifled with. Or else the other party faces severe repercussions.



Lol yeah, as one Col put it, 'humari SPD kay kaptaan say bhi phatti hai'!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## airomerix

nuclearpak said:


> Lol yeah, as one Col put it, 'humari SPD kay kaptaan say bhi phatti hai'!!!



lol. And here a serving brigadier of SPD is being challenged by two retired colonels. How easy.


----------



## Bratva

airomerix said:


> lol. And here a serving brigadier of SPD is being challenged by two retired colonels. How easy.




And murder of civilian being swept under the rug. Let's see how quickly suo moto wali sarkar takes notice of such thing!


----------



## airomerix

mafiya said:


> And murder of civilian being swept under the rug. Let's see how quickly suo moto wali sarkar takes notice of such thing!



Unfortunate Pakistan. Thats all I can say.


----------



## Zarvan

Press Release	
No PR139/2013-ISPR	Dated: September 13, 2013
Rawalpindi - September 13, 2013: 
Mr.M Babur HIZLAN,Ambassador of Turkey called on General Khalid Shameem Wynne, Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee (CJCSC). He remained with the Chairman for some time and discussed matters related to mutual interests.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

*Malala, Malala &#8211; Where is Salala?*


30 Friday NOV 2012 


POSTED BY ZAAIN BOKHARI IN MILITARY, PAKISTAN 


Malala Yousafzai is an extremely brave girl who stood against the oppressors of the present era- the Taliban. She was doing the work which many other people of older age have failed to do so i.e. promoting education. This made her the top target of Taliban and she was attacked on October 9; however, she survived the attack. The assassination attempt and the subsequent developments received worldwide coverage. Nevertheless, the excess of media coverage made her controversial and led to many conspiracy theories (Something not new in our part of the world).

&#8220;Malala, Malala &#8211; Where is Salala?&#8221; were the most significant words shared on the social media during the hype created by media. Unfortunately, these proved to be correct when the day of November 26 passed away with little or no mention of the brutal NATO attack that took place a year ago at Salala Checkpost killing 24 of our finest soldiers.

At the social media, people remembered the sad event. Tributes were paid to fallen soldiers, their pictures were shared. On Twitter, #RememberingSalala was trending all day long, the soldiers who sacrificed their lives for the motherland were remembered. I also came across some shocking tweets asking &#8220;Who is Salala? What is Salala?&#8221;

Things were quite different at the Pakistani media, except for one or two channels, no one made mention of the attack. Dunya channel, the only channel to highlight the heroes of recent military operations, paid a tribute to martyrs of Salala attack. No other channel mentioned or aired a program regarding the attack. But, why should I only blame the media when our government or even the military did not organize any event or ceremony to mark the anniversary of Salala attack. Pity!


*&#8220;The nation which forgets its defenders will be itself forgotten.&#8221; - Calvin Coolidge*


I visited Kharian garrison few weeks back for a military function. Kharian is the &#8216;home-station&#8217; of 7 Azad Kashmir regiment (7 AK), the unit deployed at Salala. The whole garrison is filled with the portraits of Salala martyrs. One does not simply understand as to why Army did not organize any event when it has given Sitara-e-Jurat (SJ), Pakistan&#8217;s third highest military award, to one of the officer martyred during the attack.* Note that no SJ has been given to any officer or Jawan during the current War against Terrorism.*

*&#8220;One year ago, the 7 Azad Kashmir Regiment did what it had to do: sacrifice 24 of its finest at Salala. But are we doing what we have to do?&#8221; Journalist Wajahat S Khan tweeted on November 26*.

So, what are we doing? What are we going to tell Rameen, 2 year-old daughter of Captain Usman Shaheed, when she will be grown up? What are we going to tell the sons and daughters of other 23 soldiers? Is this the way of remembering fallen soldiers? If we are not ready to own our soldiers then why do we expect them to make sacrifices?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

A selam Gents and Ladies

Have the Pakistani Tanks a "Self entrench device" ? I did hear about that from my cousin









What is a self entrench device ?

A small dozer blade attached to the front of an armoured vehicle to enable the vehicle to dig itself in, in order to give better protection.

This device provide the armoured vehicle with the tactical advantages of being able to achieve protection from artillery fire and concealment.

The self-entrenching device usually has two positions &#8211; travelling and operating ones.

Traditionally, the Soviet T-series tanks were fitted with self-entrenching devices, while the designers of Western tanks neglected this rather useful capability. Nowadays, however, some of the Western tanks are also fitted with self-entrenching devices.


----------



## fatman17

WASHINGTON: The United States will release $1.6 billion in aid to Pakistan, boosting a flow of assistance that slowed in recent years amid a downturn in relations, an official said Tuesday.



The State Department has notified Congress that it intends to release the funds already budgeted for in previous years including the fiscal year 2012.



*The bulk of the funding is made up of $1.38 billion in military aid*, State Department deputy spokeswoman Marie Harf said. The rest is $260.5 million in civilian aid.

F-16 MLU kits.
Bell 412EP helos
PAF spare parts
M113 APC's
Cobra 20mm ammo/spares
Sniper pods
CT equipment - NVG's etc.
Harpoon missiles
CWIS platforms


----------



## fatman17

*Analysts Cautious Over US Security Assistance Resumption for Pakistan*

Oct. 22, 2013 - 03:53PM | By USMAN ANSARI 


US Secretary of State John Kerry meets with Pakistani Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif at the State Department in Washington on Sunday.


ISLAMABAD  Analysts are urging caution and do not expect a flood of US equipment for Pakistans military with the resumption of security assistance between the two countries.

The aid is part of a reported US $1.6 billion in economic and military aid to Pakistan to be released during Pakistani Prime Minister Nawaz Sharifs visit to the US this week.

Other figures for military aid to Pakistan announced during July and August amount to nearly $1.4 billion, but all the figures being discussed will likely take years to spend.

Former Australian defense attache to Islamabad, Brian Cloughley, highlights the generally strained Pak-US relationship, despite the photo opportunities emanating from Sharifs ongoing visit.

Cloughley is also unconvinced this apparent thaw in the run up to the US exit from Afghanistan, which requires use of transport routes running through Pakistan, will lead to more US military equipment for Pakistan.

I think the matter of weapons supplies is open to doubt, he said.

Similarly, Robert Hathaway, director of the Asia program at the Woodrow Wilson International Center for Scholars, believes there is unlikely to be a full resumption of supplies of military equipment or almost certainly not as Pakistan would define that term.

He does expect some movement on the matter, however, as Washington, including and perhaps particularly the Pentagon, is keen to rebuild its ties with Pakistan and the Pakistani defense establishment. So we can expect some opening of the spigot.

Even this, however, will have to be carefully grounded in reality for both sides.

The difficult part will be to keep Pakistani expectations moderate, and to discourage US expectations that a resumption of arms transfers will buy Washington much leverage over Pakistan, he said.

Whatever arms transfers can be expected are also unlikely to be the high tech weapon systems Pakistan needs, and especially not in the near term.

*Its unrealistic to think that the US would give any country a blank check on what arms Washington will provide it, Hathaway said. This is especially true in a bilateral relationship as tortured as this one has been. Rebuilding trust will be a task of many years.*

He therefore cautioned analysts should look for baby steps in the near term.

Just what weapon systems Pakistan has on its wish list and what is possible or probable in terms of being supplied by the US differ starkly.

Cloughley highlights a well-reported Pakistani requirement that would be top of the militarys wish list.

One main requirement at the moment is expansion/replacement of the attack helicopter asset, he said.

*The AH-1F/S aircraft are racking up flying hours in demanding flying conditions, and maintenance is becoming increasingly difficult. There is no need for the [AH-1Z] as a replacement, although the US might be tempted to offer it on reasonable terms, if only to stop any arrangements that Pakistan may be contemplating with Turkey for supply of the T-129.*

The US has reportedly offered a package of helicopters to Pakistan including UH-60 Black Hawks, but acquisition of the Bell AH-1Z Viper is also believed to have been discussed.

Defense News has been unable to obtain any further details of these negotiations from Pakistans Defence Ministry, or the US Embassy in Islamabad.

Turkey, however, hopes to secure an order for the TAI T-129 gunship, and is offering three at no cost and possible local assembly. Whether Pakistan can accept even these generous terms depends on improvements in its fragile economy.

Pakistans Navy is also chronically short of equipment. However, Cloughley sees an obvious obstacle to the US meeting these requirements.

Frigates could be a possibility, but India would object, and the US wants to keep India on track commercially, he said.

Cloughley believes there could be reluctance from the Pakistani military itself, in spite of what the US could supply.

Really, supply of almost anything is possible, except advanced [information technology], but much depends on price and priorities. The three armed services are not happy with the US and would be content to reduce reliance on it for military equipment, he said.

Likewise, analyst Usman Shabbir of the Pakistan Military Consortium think tank believes the military will carefully consider what equipment it will seek from the US.

I think Pakistan would go for items that offer most bang for buck and that it cant get from other sources, he said. Also, what it would later be able to support locally going forward.

*He believes what was acquired would most likely be standoff ammunition [air-to-air and/or air-to-ground] along with spares and parts for the existing inventory [of US-supplied equipment].*

He draws a line through the possibility of acquisitions of major defense systems, but makes a possible exception for two specific ones.

*I dont think there are going to be any big items other than more used F-16s or AH-1Z, he said.*


----------



## fatman17

*US quietly releasing $1.6B in Pakistan assistance* 

By BRADLEY KLAPPER 
The Associated Press 


Published: October 19, 2013

WASHINGTON &#8212; The U.S. has quietly decided to release more than $1.6 billion in military and economic aid to Pakistan that was suspended when relations between the two countries disintegrated over the covert raid that killed Osama bin Laden and deadly U.S. airstrikes against Pakistani soldiers.

Officials and congressional aides said ties have improved enough to allow the money to flow again.

American and NATO supply routes to Afghanistan are open. Controversial U.S. drone strikes are down. The U.S. and Pakistan recently announced the restart of their "strategic dialogue" after a long pause. Pakistan's new prime minister, Nawaz Sharif, is traveling to Washington for talks this coming week with President Barack Obama.

But in a summer dominated by foreign policy debates over the coup in Egypt and chemical weapons attacks in Syria, the U.S. hasn't promoted its revamped aid relationship with Pakistan. Neither has Pakistan.

The silence reflects the lingering mutual suspicions between the two.

The Pakistanis do not like being seen as dependent on their heavy-handed partners. The Americans are uncomfortable highlighting the billions provided to a government that is plagued by corruption and perceived as often duplicitous in fighting terrorism.

Congress has cleared most of the money, and it should start moving early next year, officials and congressional aides said.

Over three weeks in July and August, the State Department and the U.S. Agency for International Development informed Congress that it planned to restart a wide range of assistance, mostly dedicated to helping Pakistan fight terrorism. The U.S. sees that effort as essential as it withdraws troops from neighboring Afghanistan next year and tries to leave a stable government behind.

Other funds focus on a range of items, including help for Pakistani law enforcement and a multibillion-dollar dam in disputed territory.

U.S.-Pakistani relations have weathered numerous crises in recent years. There was a months-long legal battle over a CIA contractor who killed two Pakistanis, in addition to the fallout from bin Laden's killing in the Pakistani military town of Abbottabad in May 2011. The Pakistani government was outraged that it received no advance warning of the Navy SEAL raid on bin Laden's compound.

Adding to the mistrust, the U.S. mistakenly killed two dozen Pakistani soldiers in November 2011. Islamabad responded by shutting land supply routes for troops in Afghanistan until it received a U.S. apology seven months later.

The State Department told Congress that the U.S. hadn't conducted any significant military financing for Pakistan since the "challenging and rapidly changing period of U.S.-Pakistan relations" in 2011 and 2012. The department stressed the importance now of enhancing Pakistan's anti-terrorism capabilities through better communications, night vision capabilities, maritime security and precision striking with F16 fighter jets.

The department told Congress on July 25 that it would spend $295 million to help Pakistan's military. Twelve days later it announced $386 million more. A pair of notifications arriving on Aug. 13 and worth $705 million centered on helping Pakistani troops and air forces operating in the militant hotbeds of western Pakistan, and other counterinsurgency efforts.

The administration had until the end of September to provide Congress with "reprogramming" plans at the risk of forfeiting some of the money, which spans federal budgets from 2009-2013.

State Department officials said the renewal of aid wasn't determined by any single event. But they noted a confluence of signs of greater cooperation, from Pakistan's improved commitment to stamping out explosives manufacturing to its recent counterterror offensive in areas bordering Afghanistan that have served as a primary sanctuary for the Taliban.

The officials spoke on condition of anonymity because they weren't authorized to talk publicly about the aid relationship ahead of Sharif's visit. They said the money would start reaching Pakistan in 2014 but take several years to disburse fully.

"Pakistan's long-term stability is of critical national security interest to the U.S., so we remain committed to helping achieve a more secure, democratic and prosperous state, including through continued civilian and military assistance," said Dan Feldman, the State Department's deputy special representative for Afghanistan and Pakistan. He said the assistance plan will deliver results for both countries and enhance Pakistan's ability to fight terrorism.

In its notifications to Congress, the department described fighting terrorism as a mutual concern but said little about the will of Pakistan's government, army and intelligence services to crack down on militant groups that often have operated with impunity in Pakistan while wreaking havoc on U.S. and international forces across the border in Afghanistan.

Top American officials have regularly questioned Pakistan's commitment to counterterrorism.

In 2011, Adm. Mike Mullen, then chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, described the militant Haqqani network as a "veritable arm" of Pakistani intelligence. Lawmakers and administration officials have cited Pakistani support for the Taliban, Lashkar-e-Taiba and other militant groups.

In September, the administration sent officials from multiple agencies for closed-doors briefings with the House and Senate foreign relations committees, officials and congressional aides said.

The House Foreign Affairs Committee has cleared all of the notifications. The Senate Foreign Relations Committee is reviewing a $280 million chunk of military financing, Senate aides said. Aides spoke on condition of anonymity because they weren't authorized to talk publicly on the matter.

*"The committee held up the projects to get more information and express concerns," said the office of Rep. Ed Royce, R-Calif., the House panel's chairman. "Though they went forward, the committee continues its close oversight."*

While Washington has publicly challenged Islamabad to step up its fight against militant groups, Pakistan's biggest complaint has been the huge surge in drone strikes on terrorist targets, which Pakistanis see as violations of their sovereignty. The number of attacks has dropped dramatically this year.

The countries say they're now moving past the flaps and mishaps that soured their partnership in recent years. During an August trip to Pakistan, Secretary of State John Kerry announced the restart of a high-level "strategic dialogue" with Pakistan on fighting terrorism, controlling borders and fostering investment.

Among the economic aid programs included in the U.S. package, support for the Diamer-Basha dam near Pakistan's unresolved border with India has the potential for controversy and tremendous benefit.

Pakistan's government has been unable to secure money for the project from the World Bank, and the Asian Development Bank is waiting to hear from the United States and India before providing financing to help construction. The dam faces massive funding shortfalls.

In its July 24 notification to Congress, USAID said the project could cost up to $15 billion and take a decade to complete. The agency promised only to provide "financial and technical assistance" for studies, including on environmental and social aspects, while expressing hope the dam could be transformative for a country with chronic power shortages. State Department officials put the bill for the studies at $20 million.

If the dam were ultimately built, USAID wrote, it could provide electricity for 60 million people and 1 million acres of crop land, and provide a ready supply of water for millions more. It noted that Pakistani officials have sought American support at the "highest levels."

Despite amounting to just a small portion of the overall U.S. aid package, congressional aides said Pakistan's government has lobbied particularly hard for the dam money to be unlocked.

Pakistan's embassy in Washington refused to comment on the aid or say if Sharif would bring up any specific programs in talks at the White House.


----------



## HAIDER

Just what weapon systems Pakistan has on its wish list and what is possible or probable in terms of being supplied by the US differ starkly.

Cloughley highlights a well-reported Pakistani requirement that would be top of the military’s wish list.

“One main requirement at the moment is expansion/replacement of the attack helicopter asset,” he said.

“The AH-1F/S aircraft are racking up flying hours in demanding flying conditions, and maintenance is becoming increasingly difficult. There is no need for the [AH-1Z] as a replacement, although the US might be tempted to offer it on reasonable terms, if only to stop any arrangements that Pakistan may be contemplating with Turkey for supply of the T-129.”

The US has reportedly offered a package of helicopters to Pakistan including UH-60 Black Hawks, but acquisition of the Bell AH-1Z Viper is also believed to have been discussed.

Defense News has been unable to obtain any further details of these negotiations from Pakistan’s Defence Ministry, or the US Embassy in Islamabad.

Turkey, however, hopes to secure an order for the TAI T-129 gunship, and is offering three at no cost and possible local assembly. Whether Pakistan can accept even these generous terms depends on improvements in its fragile economy.
http://www.defensenews.com/article/...er-US-Security-Assistance-Resumption-Pakistan


----------



## Nav

it will be better for Pakistan to co-produce choppers with either turkey or China , America is giving us the 2nd hand machinery


----------



## shanixee

HAIDER said:


> Just what weapon systems Pakistan has on its wish list and what is possible or probable in terms of being supplied by the US differ starkly.
> 
> Cloughley highlights a well-reported Pakistani requirement that would be top of the military’s wish list.
> 
> “One main requirement at the moment is expansion/replacement of the attack helicopter asset,” he said.
> 
> “The AH-1F/S aircraft are racking up flying hours in demanding flying conditions, and maintenance is becoming increasingly difficult. There is no need for the [AH-1Z] as a replacement, although the US might be tempted to offer it on reasonable terms, if only to stop any arrangements that Pakistan may be contemplating with Turkey for supply of the T-129.”
> 
> The US has reportedly offered a package of helicopters to Pakistan including UH-60 Black Hawks, but acquisition of the Bell AH-1Z Viper is also believed to have been discussed.
> 
> Defense News has been unable to obtain any further details of these negotiations from Pakistan’s Defence Ministry, or the US Embassy in Islamabad.
> 
> Turkey, however, hopes to secure an order for the TAI T-129 gunship, and is offering three at no cost and possible local assembly. Whether Pakistan can accept even these generous terms depends on improvements in its fragile economy.
> http://www.defensenews.com/article/...er-US-Security-Assistance-Resumption-Pakistan



old news already available in many threads..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

helos and F-16s. this is what the military will push for at this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

Acquisition of Attack helicopters is the primary issue, cobras i believe.


----------



## Rahil khan

*Pakistan military starts high-level appointments, transfers*

*RAWALPINDI: High-level appointments and transferred has been initiated in Pakistani military department on Tuesday as Lieutenant General Sajjad Ghani succeeded Lt Gen Ijaz Chaudhry on the post of Corp Commander Karachi.*
*http://pakistan.worldnewsviews.com/...ary-starts-high-level-appointments-transfers/*
*Lieutenant General Muhammad Ijaz Chaudhry had been transferred from the post of Corp Commander Karachi today while his new responsibility announced as Inspecter General (IG) of Arms General Head Quarters (GHQ).*
*http://pakistan.worldnewsviews.com/...ary-starts-high-level-appointments-transfers/*
*New appointment on the post was seen by the handing over the responsibility to Sajjad Ghani who was earlier performing his duties as Quarter-Master General (QMG) in Pakistan military.*
*http://pakistan.worldnewsviews.com/...ary-starts-high-level-appointments-transfers/*
*Meanwhile, Lieutenant General Najeeb Ullah Khan has been appointed as the new Quarter-Master General (QMG) who was working on the post of Engineer-in-Chief (E-in-C) at GHQ.*
*http://pakistan.worldnewsviews.com/...ary-starts-high-level-appointments-transfers/*
*It should be mentioned that military’s top official, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Ashfaq Parvez Kayani, is also completing his tenure on November 29 hence another prominent announcement is expected in near future as well.*
*http://pakistan.worldnewsviews.com/2013/11/19/pakistan-military-starts-high-level-appointments-transfers/*​


----------



## MuZammiL Dr. s[1]n

fatman17 said:


> helos and F-16s. this is what the military will push for at this time.


yar what about the t129 deal ?? aiysa sunehri moqa baar baar haath nahi aata !  yeh baat koi jaa k kayani ko qun nahi samjhaata ...


----------



## MuZammiL Dr. s[1]n

nuclearpak said:


> Lol yeah, as one Col put it, 'humari SPD kay kaptaan say bhi phatti hai'!!!


do our s.p.d. guys undergo especial Tech. & strategic training ?!


----------



## Bratva

*Military officials fall under Army Act, MI tells SC*
NASIR IQBAL




The MI Directorate had pleaded before the court on June 11 that an army official and a subject of the Army Act should not be investigated or inquired into by police or even by the Supreme Court. — File Photo
Published 2013-11-27 07:22:43

ISLAMABAD, Nov 26: The Military Intelligence (MI), one of the premier intelligence agencies of the country, reiterated its stand before the Supreme Court on Tuesday in the Tasif Ali missing person case that the military personnel involved in any offence should be tried under the Pakistan Army Act, 1952.

The MI Directorate had pleaded before the court on June 11 that an army official and a subject of the Army Act should not be investigated or inquired into by police or even by the Supreme Court.

The stand taken by the MI came before a Supreme Court bench comprising Justice Nasirul Mulk, Justice Gulzar Ahmed and Justice Iqbal Hameedur Rahman that had taken up an application of Abida Malik, wife of Tasif Ali alias Danish.

Her application accuses a serving MI officer, Maj Ali Ahsan, earlier known as Maj Haider, for allegedly being behind the enforced disappearance of her husband whose immediate production before the court has been sought.

Tasif Ali is believed to be a Hizbul Mujahideen activist who went missing on Nov 23 last year, and was allegedly picked up by Maj Ahsan. His last phone conversation was with Maj Ahsan who was then a captain posted at the MI-918, Mangla Cantonment.

The matter was reported to the Sadiqabad Police Station on Dec 5 and was heard by the Lahore High Court on March 19, but the case was dismissed.

In her complaint, Ms Malik alleged that harsh words had been exchanged between her husband and the caller, believed to be Maj Haider, during a conversation at about 4pm on Nov 22 last year. The next day her husband went to offer Juma prayers and had since been missing.

Tasif Ali had started a furniture business before his disappearance.

The Supreme Court had already ordered Defence Secretary retired Lt Gen Asif Yasin to cooperate with the police in their investigation to find the whereabouts of the missing man as well as the military officer who had allegedly abducted him.

Advocate Mohammad Ibrahim Satti, representing the intelligence agency, informed the bench that the MI Directorate had written a letter to the Supreme Court in which it had again denied that Tasif Ali had been apprehended or held in custody.

Advocate Satti told Dawn that the letter would be filed before the court in a day or two. He said the directorate was of the view that since an FIR had been registered against a serving military officer, evidence should be provided to the authorities concerned so that the case could be initiated against him under the Army Act.

The letter denied that Maj Haider had ever served in the MI set-up in Mirpur as claimed by the wife of the missing man.

The letter was sent by the MI Directorate to the Defence Ministry Legal Director’s Office in Rawalpindi.

The proceedings were postponed because Additional Attorney General Tariq Mehmood Khokhar was in Lahore to appear in another missing person case before a Supreme Court bench headed by Chief Justice Iftikhar Muhammad Chaudhry.

A day earlier, retired Col Inamur Raheem, representing Abida Malik, had moved a contempt of court application before the Supreme Court against the top defence hierarchy for allegedly impeding police investigation to shield and protect accused Maj Ahsan.

The counsel had named the defence secretary, army chief Gen Ashfaq Parvez Kayani, Chief of General Staff Lt Gen Rashid Mehmood and General Headquarters Military Secretary Lt Gen Mazhar Jameel as respondents.

On Nov 8, the apex court had turned down a government request to constitute a new joint investigation team (JIT) comprising intelligence agencies’ representatives to solve the mystery of the missing person.

Military officials fall under Army Act, MI tells SC - DAWN.COM


----------



## fatman17

T129 is facing more delays..........


----------



## Bratva

Change has to be measured for sustainability before it is judged for acceptability. I would rather change things by 10 percent, if they are sustainable and acceptable, rather than change things by 80 percent, where they will not be sustainable, nor acceptable. General Kayani, on change and criticism of not doing enough, to The Express Tribune


----------



## fatman17

*Press Release*


*Rawalpindi - November 23, 2013*

An impressive passing out parade of 560 smartly turned out contingent of Special Security Force was held at Sindh Regimental Centre, Hyderabad. Major General Muhammad Tahir, Director General Security Strategic Plans Division, reviewed the parade.

While addressing, the Chief guest appreciated the high level of training imparted , the dedication and motivation of the trainees. He reiterated that they are entrusted with a sacred duty of safe guarding the Strategic assets of Pakistan and urged them to carry out their duty with utmost dedication, commitment and sincerity.
The Chief guest congratulated the passing out trainees and lauded the training instructors for their hard work and diligence.
-------------------------------------




Major General Muhammad Tahir, Director General Security, Strategic Plans Division (SPD), receiving the salute during passing out parade of a batch of 560 Security Soldiers of the Strategic Plans Division at Sindh Regimental Centre, Hyderabad. (23-11-2013)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tacticool

Does Pakistan Army posses any miniguns? If not, then why we're not interested in these machines as they give an impressive amount of fire power when deployed on tanks, patrol boats, helis and as santry guns.


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan Army renovate 165-year-old St Mary’s Cathedral *

The renovation of the historical monument cost more than five million rupees.
By Owais Jafri
Published: December 9, 2013





Saint Mary's Cathedral - newly renovated. PHOTO: EXPRESS
*MULTAN: Multan’s historical monument, the 165-year-old Saint Mary’s Cathedral was renovated by the Pakistan Army in collaboration with the civil society of Multan. *
The cathedral’s doors were thrown open to the public after massive renovation and repair work, which was inaugurated by Corps Commander Multan, Lieutenant General Abid Parvez.
The renovation cost more than five million rupees, which was contributed by the cantonment board Multan, civil society and from different sects.
Station Commander Brigadier Taufeeq Tahir said the cathedral was constructed in 1848, but had fallen into ruin and disrepair.
“We welcomed the renovation request of our honourable Christian community. It was not only renovated but completely rehabilitated, and members of all communities and sects are welcome here without any religious or social discrimination,” he said.
Bishop Leo Paul, who spoke on the behalf of the Christian community, paid special thanks to the Pakistan Army and civil society of multan. Addressing the ceremony, he discussed the problems of the church with Lieutenant General Abid Parvez and asked for a clean-up of encroachments and illegal buildings from the cathedral’s surroundings. He also requested for the construction of a school for the Christian community near the church.
Lieutenant General Abid Parvez appreciated the efforts of the Pakistan Army team. Addressing the ceremony, he said the army would like to continue working to protect Pakistan’s assets and historical monuments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*8969 non-Muslims inducted in Army in 5 years*


Tuesday, December 10, 2013 - Islamabad—A total of 8,969 non-Muslims have been inducted in Pakistan Army, Navy and Air force in last five years, Minister for Defence Khawaja Asif told National Assembly on Monday.

In a written reply to the question of Dr Ramesh Kumar Vankwami, he said one percent quota of minorities have been fixed. As many as 8,645 minority community members have been inducted in Pakistan Army, 285 in Pakistan Navy and 39 in Pakistan Air force from 2008 to 2012. Giving break up, he said 1,452 had been inducted Pakistan Army in 2008, 1574 in 2009, 1,809 in 2010, 1971 in 2011 and 1840 in 2012.

In Pakistan Navy out of a total of 285 inductees, 24 had been inducted in 2008.—APP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan appoints new head of nuclear force*

Author:*Farhan Bokhari*, Islamabad
Section:
Country:
Pakistan
Last posted:2013-Dec-19

Pakistan has appointed Lieutenant General Zubair Hayat to oversee its nuclear arsenal.
He replaces Lieutenant General Khalid Kidwai (rtd), who was director general of the army-run Strategic Plans Division (SPD) for over 12 years.

Gen Hayat, who was appointed on 18 December, is a widely respected military commander who, in his previous posting, was the Pakistan Army's corps commander in Bahawalpur, Punjab, a strategically vital garrison near the Indian border. His other appointments include serving in a senior position with General Ashfaq Pervez Kayani, the recently retired army chief of staff.

Western defence officials hailed the appointment. "Gen Hayat knows the international environment very well in which Pakistan's nuclear development must take place," said one Western defence official in Islamabad. "This appointment is very important because the global community wants to be reassured that the Pakistan Army has a firm grip on the nuclear arsenal".

JDW

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*MP-5s getting replaced... Replacement of G-3 also under discussion (nothing concrete abt G-3s replacement--yet)..*


----------



## fatman17

On Friday, three Pakistan Army Major-Generals were promoted to Lieutenant General. Maj. Gen. Zahid Latif has been serving as the Director General Personnel Service at General Headquarters; Maj. Gen. Ikramullah Haq has been serving as the Force Commander Northern Areas; and Maj. Gen. Obaidullah Khan Khattak has served as the Inspector General of the Frontier Corps (Balochistan).


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Rawalpindi - December 21, 2013: 
Chief of the Army Staff (COAS), General Raheel Sharif visited Corps Headquarters at Peshawar today. COAS laid a wreath at Yadgar-e-Shuhada on his arrival at Peshawar, paying tribute to the martyrs who sacrificed their lives for the defence of motherland. Later, he was briefed in detail at the Corps Headquarters about various operational, training and administrative matters. The COAS appreciated the resolve displayed by the officers and men during fight against terrorism and bringing stability to the militancy hit areas. Appreciating the infrastructure building and reconstruction work being undertaken by the Army for socio-economic benefit of the local population of FATA and Malakand, COAS instructed all concerned to ensure quality and timely completion of these projects. COAS reiterated full support to the Government led ongoing peace process. He however, emphasized that terrorist attacks will not be tolerated and will be responded effectively.
Earlier, on his arrival at Peshawar, COAS was received by Corps Commander Lieutenant General Khalid Rabbani.


----------



## fatman17

Top Story
*‘Pak Army must acquire a TV channel’, advises Green Book*

Says Indian media invasion could not be countered during Kargil episode

Amir MirMonday, December 16, 2013 



*
ISLAMABAD: The prestigious Green Book of the Pakistan Army that provides rare insights into its ongoing internal debates has recommended that the army must acquire a television channel for dissemination of propaganda to counter the growing penetration of Indian television channels into Pakistani society.*
The unusual recommendation has been made in one of the strategy papers written for the Green Book by a serving major general of the Pakistan Army. The strategy papers written by uniformed professionals are part of a special chapter in the ‘Green Book’ titled ‘Sub-conventional Warfare’. The Green Book is published every two years by the General Headquarters (GHQ) of the Pakistan Army as an internal publication which, as a matter of principle, is kept confidential from the general public.
In his foreword to the 258-page Green Book , former Army Chief General Ashfaq Kayani had described it as a platform where the intellectual context of national security is crystallised. One of the strategy papers advises the Pakistani media to adopt some amusing strategies like repeating lies, running one-sided stories or publishing biased photographs to counter the Indian media during future wars [to be fought] between the two nuclear-armed South Asian neighbours.
While slamming the Pakistani media [in his strategy paper] for not countering the penetration of Indian TV and newspapers effectively, Major General Muhammad Azam Asif, who commands an infantry division of the army, has recommended that the Pakistan Army must acquire a television channel as well as a radio station to counter the Indian propaganda. Azam Asif has claimed that the Pakistani media lacks credibility among the masses due to which the general public is compelled to tune in to All India Radio, the BBC and Indian satellite channels during a period of crisis or whenever an important event takes place. Citing the 1971 war between India and Pakistan, he has stated that the primary aim of the Indian media was to defeat the enemy psychologically and disarm them morally.
The strategy paper penned for the Green Book by Major General Azam Asif has stated: “Our adversary (India) has taken big strides in acquiring media power and has been putting it to good use for her benefits. With a number of television channels and remarkable advancement in the information technology, India has attained a total electronic media supremacy over Pakistan”. Therefore, he has called for a brainstorming session between the Pakistani media and the Pakistan Army, saying if the nation is not motivated enough to withstand the aggression, it cannot aspire to preserve freedom. “In future wars, psychological operation will not be the only function which our media would be called upon to perform in the context of national security, but it would act as a bridge between the armed forces and the people.”
Many of the serving senior officers of the Pakistan Army have expressed concerns in their strategy papers [penned for the Green Book] that the Indian television and print publications [whether they are news or entertainment] are available widely across Pakistan through both legitimate means and piracy. And there is a feeling in the khaki circles that the growing penetration of the Indian television channels has demoralised the Pakistani nation to the extent that they see India as a formidable foe which cannot be defeated in war. The Green Book has even claimed that the Kargil war of 1998 was lost by Pakistan because of the relentless media barrage praising the bravery of the Indian troops, thus destroying the fighting spirit of the Pakistan Army.
While analysing Pakistan’s military defeat in the Kargil war, the Green Book has accused the Pakistani media of giving up without putting up a fight against the enemy (Indian) media invasion. On the other hand, it added, the Indian media literally created war hysteria using Indian cricketers, film actors and popular personalities to boost the morale of their troops. “Pakistan decided to withdraw from the Kargil heights due to the low morale of the troops in the face of heavy casualties and mounting international pressure. The Pakistani media simply failed to counter the Indian media invasion during the Kargil crisis. It lacked offensive posture and well-coordinated and planned themes to raise the morale of Pakistani troops and to shield them against the Indian propaganda”, the Green Book added.
In his strategy paper for the Green Book, Brigadier Umar Farooq Durrani has asserted that the Indian Research and Analysis Wing (RAW) funds many Indian newspapers and even television channels, such as Zee Television, which is considered to be its media headquarters to wage psychological war. The creation of the South Asian Free Media Association (Safma) a few years ago [in Pakistan],” Brigadier Durrani has alleged, was a step in the same direction. “The most subtle form of this psychological war is found in the Indian movies where Muslim and Hindu friendship is screened against the backdrop of melodrama.
“Indian soaps and movies are readily welcomed in most households in Pakistan. The desired result to be achieved is to undermine the Two Nation Theory”, the Brigadier has further written.
However, when comments were sought on the proposal [contained in the Green Book] that the Pakistani Army must acquire a television channel to counter the growing penetration of Indian television channels, an army official said while requesting anonymity that the Green Book does not necessarily represent the official viewpoint of the institution of the army. When reminded that the Green Book is considered the strategic manual of the Pakistani armed forces, the khaki official said that the articles written for a special chapter titled ‘Sub-conventional Warfare’ actually represent personal views of army officers.
It was in January 2013 that the media had reported that the Pakistani military has introduced a paradigm shift in its doctrinal manual to include a chapter identifying internal insurgent forces as the primary national security threat while recognising homegrown jehadis as the biggest threat to the national security — bigger than India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *MP-5s getting replaced... ..*



With what ? The Chinese variant of the Russian designed and produced AK-47, called *Type 56 * ?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ulla said:


> With what ? The Chinese variant of the Russian designed and produced AK-47, called *Type 56 * ?





Ulla said:


> With what ? The Chinese variant of the Russian designed and produced AK-47, called *Type 56 * ?




unfortunately... yes..


----------



## Inception-06

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> unfortunately... yes..



And what are your thoughts about this decision ? To buy a 50 years old gun ? ^^


----------



## fatman17

According to a Monday report in Dawn, army chief General Raheel Sharif made six appointments of recently promoted three-star generals. Sharif made Lieutenant General Javed Iqbal the Corps Commander for Bahawalpur; Lt. Gen. Zamirul Hasan the Adjutant General at General Headquarters; Lt. Gen. Obaidullah Khan Khattak Commander of the Army Strategic Force; Lt. Gen. Ikramul Haq Inspector General Training and Evaluation at General Headquarters; Lt. Gen. Zahid Commander of the Army Air Defence Command; and Lt. Gen. Tariq Jilani Chief of Logistics Staff at General Headquarters.[24]


----------



## fatman17

*Fail-safe institution building in army reshuffle*

Wajahat S KhanThursday, December 26, 2013 


*
There is pattern developing in the new postings and promotions made by Chief of Army Staff General Raheel Sharif, as he wraps up his first month in Pakistan’s most powerful military office: taking priority are operational consistency, rewarding institutional loyalty and safeguarding Pakistan’s all-important ‘strategic assets’: it’s nuclear arsenal.*

From the recently promoted two-star/Major Generals who have been risen to three-star/Lieutenant Generals, Lt. Gen Ikram-ul-Haq will be filling in the COAS’s recently vacated Principal Staff Officer position of Inspector General Training and Evaluation. An infantryman, he was previously Vice Chief of General Staff, i.e. the eyes and ears of former Chief of General Staff and now Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee, General Rashad Mahmood, as well as the Force Commander Northern Areas, i.e. the two-star heading the particular formation of the Army (FCNA) that watches over the simmering Siachen front.

A military source said that Lt. General Haq’s was “well placed in the CGS Secretariat, where everyday operations and intelligence gathering are merged, to take over the COAS’s old office of IGT&E, which is to ensure that we are trained for everything and anything. As an infantryman who’s covered Siachen, he will fit into a role of training an infantry-heavy army as it absorbs new methods in a two-front engagement.”

However, the former VCGS’s promotion to three-stars reflects that being on the right staff, in this case being former the CGS’s (i.e. current CJCSC’s) second-in-command, works out. It may also confirm what many officers have been predicting: that under the new combination of COAS General Raheel Sharif and CJCSC General Rashad Mahmood — where the COAS is just a tad junior to the CJCSC, yet from the same league - the army will function more ‘institutionally’, even ‘laterally’, than before. Minus the ‘Cult of Kayani’, where the former army chief, General (Retd) Ashfaq Pervez Kayani, was above and beyond — age and seniority-wise - the opinion and influence of many of his commanders and staff officers, Pakistan’s new knights, both at GHQ and Joint Staff Headquarters, form a more egalitarian fraternity as they sit around a rounder table than before. Thus, General Rashad’s former right-hand man will now become General Raheel’s vital PSO, re-training the army along platforms devised by the COAS himself when he was IGT&E: counterterrorism/counterinsurgency approaches like pre-induction training (PIT) that readies units for forward deployment out west as well as the newly minted Azm-e-Nau doctrine that counters India.

Also just promoted to wear three stars, Lt. General Obaidullah Khan Khattak will be taking over the nuclear-armed ‘rocket-forces’ of the Army Strategic Force Command. Though he now takes on a background role, Lt. Gen. Khattak will be a familiar face for many, for he was the high-profile Inspector General of the Balochistan Frontier Corps till last summer, before he took over the 37th Infantry Division in Kharian. Known for his testimonies and interviews during the early Missing Persons hearings, where he made over 70 appearances in the court of former Chief Justice Iftikhar Muhammad Chaudhry during his tenure as IGFC, Khattak is an artilleryman, a ‘Gunner’, and according to an officer, “a natural fit into the sophisticated weapon-platforms command structure of the ASFC”.

Thus, no surprises with the appointment of the new commander of the army’s nuke forces, which have traditionally been led by artillerymen. As importantly, Khattak’s promotion is a loud and clear signal from the new Chief’s Secretariat to all and sundry: loyalty and standing your ground during a political crisis pay off in the Army. It also indicates that the FC’s Balochistan policies were the Army’s Balochistan policies, no apologies tendered to the naysayers.

The third promotion, that of former two-star/Major General to now three-star status, Lt. Gen. Zahid Latif’s is a matter of routine. As the second-highest ranking officer from Army Air Defence, the specialist arm that provides anti-aircraft cover to ground formations - he was waiting in the wings, pushing welfare papers as DG Personnel Services in the Military Secretariat before taking over as Commander Air Defence Command from the former CADC, Lt. General Zamir-ul-Hassan.

Also an Air Defence ‘Red Beret’, Lt. General Zamir has moved offices cross-town and will now be the GHQ’s new Adjutant General, a Principal Staff Officer position that reports directly to the Chief’s Secretariat on internal administrative matters while also representing the Army’s in extra-institutional boardrooms and committees. Again, his move out of CADC was an intra-arm promotion (from Air Defence, to Air Defence) that was imminent, even apolitical, due to the nature of the specialist beast that is the Air Defence Command. However, considering the AG’s position is a critical one, Zamir will have to learn how to play a larger field than what he’s used to with his marginally important supporting arm. More reshuffles are expected for him, surmised a source.

Vacating the Adjutant General’s for Zamir swanky PSO position is Lt. General Javed Iqbal, who will now have to get used to being seated on the left of the COAS with the rest of the Corps Commanders, as he takes over Bahawalpur’s XXXI Corps. A schoolmate (though junior) of former COAS Kayani from Military College Jhelum, Iqbal has served as Director General Military Operations (DGMO), which makes him operationally qualified to run a Corps, albeit a small one with two divisions, that sits atop one of the few, potentially conflict-prone ‘Cold Start Axes’ that are formed across the border with India in southern Punjab and northern Sindh. As for his resume, Lt. General Iqbal also led the Army’s controversial internal investigation after Operation Neptune Spear (the US Navy SEAL covert incursion that resulted in the killing of Osama bin Laden in May ‘11, which then COAS General Ashfaq Kayani and his then DG-ISI, Lt. General Ahmad Shuja Pasha were criticized for letting develop into one of the biggest intelligence failures in the country’s history). The fact that Lt. General Javed Iqbal now has a full-fledged Corps Command (which makes sense on paper, as he’s had a staff job for over two years now) means, simply, that the rules are being followed: three-star generals are usually rotated for two-year stints in both command and staff positions, and it’s Javed’s time for the field.

More important is why Bahawalpur’s XXXI Corps was vacated recently by Lt. General Zubair Hayat, the second appointment made by COAS Raheel Sharif since assuming office on November 28th; That’s because Lt. General Zubair Hayat is now leading the Strategic Plans Division (SPD), the nuclearized backbone of the National Command Authority, the nuclear-policy making body led by the prime minister himself which runs the country missile, drone and nuke programs at large.

From one of the old-school army families, with two other brothers who wear brass (for the ISI and Procurement) and a three-star father, Lt. General Zubair is now filling the massive, 13-year old shoes of Lt. General (Retired) Khalid Kidwai, the army’s point-man for nukes for almost a decade and a half who continued to work several years into retirement, reportedly getting twelve extensions since retiring in 2007. Taking over from Kidwai (who’s seen eight prime ministers, four presidents and thirteen four-stars come and go while at the SPD), Zubair’s appointment and finally retiring Kidwai, one of the oldest serving officials in Pakistan’s history, is a crucial move from the COAS in his first few days in office that has largely gone unnoticed.

Zubair will be running a command complex of over 70,000 personnel, out of which Lt. General Kidwai himself has told The New York Times that 7000 to 8000 are “hard-core nuclear scientists and engineers”. To watch over this small army, the SPD runs a parallel intelligence and security apparatus that closely monitors everything related to the activities of Pakistan’s nuclear wizards: from the beards, to the bombs. This is what Kidwai himself has called a part of the SPD’s “Personal Reliability Program”. By choosing Zubair, an artilleryman like Kidwai, for manning the helm of the SPD where he will be reporting to the recently installed CJCSC, the ‘new army’s’ resolve to recalibrate the strategic command structure and streamline the relationship between GHQ, Joint Staff Headquarters and even the PM’s office is reflected, even intensified. Bottom-line:

changing the guard at the SPD is an attempt at institutional building, period.

Filling in the controversially emptied slot of the Chief of Logistics Staff, (vacated after Lt. General Haroon Aslam was superseded in the CJCSC/COAS appointments last November by PM Nawaz Sharif) is Lt. General Tariq Gilani. Also a ‘Gunner’, the artilleryman and former Commandant of the War College has been moved out of the Army Strategic Force Command for Lt. General Obaid. As CLS, Lt. General Gilani will be tracking the entire inventory of the army, from motorcycles to missiles. But moving him to CLS also means yet another general familiar with the nuclear-forces gets to sit closer to the COAS on the right side of that famous and upcoming Corps Commanders’ Conference, for as former General Officer Commanding of Sarghoda, the home of much of Pakistan’s nuclear arsenal, Gilani oversaw the famously nuclearized 22nd Independent Artillery Brigade. Thus, the pattern: safeguard the nukes, first and foremost.

So if one were to replay the series of appointments that the new COAS has made since November, this is what is happening: Right from the beginning, just 24 hours into his new office, the COAS made his first major appointment, that of the pivotal PSO position of CGS, by not rocking the boat and installing former DGMO (and temporary VCGS) Lt. General Ishfaq Nadeem Ahmed as his operational eyes and ears. That made sense. The DGMO is supposed to be the CGS’s right-hand man. The CGS is supposed to be the Chief’s right-hand man. A new Chief needed a new right hand who, firstly, knew how to be CGS and, secondly, knew what was going on, operationally: That would be the last, fully tenured DGMO for at least the last two years. Thus, 24 hours into assuming his own command, General Raheel made a safe bet on Lt. Gen. Ishfaq Nadeem Ahmed, who had been waiting in the bullpen since August, when he was promoted to three-stars himself.

Again, no surprises delivered and operational consistency was practiced.

Then came Zubair’s appointment, which was a bold move, considering Kidwai’s famous reputation of jealously guarding his nuclearized fortress. Thus, the man who outlived the Musharraf and Kayani secretariats was given a proper send-off by Raheel just a couple of weeks after the COAS assumed office. Considering the SPD sits atop one of the fastest growing nuclear arsenals in the world, this was not an impromptu decision, but it was still a gutsy move by the new COAS, showing a resolve to move away from the cult-of-personality that the army has, with reason, been criticized for developing under the last two COAS secretariats.

Finally, with installing a new roster, where the nuclear commands are dominated by artillerymen (as is their job), operations and training are to be led by infantrymen (as is their inclination), specialist arms are to remain within their ambits (as has happened with the CADC slot), right turns are being given to the rightly queued up candidates (as has happened in XXXI Corps), the man unfairly derided in the press before he became COAS has been making the right moves, administratively.

But that’s checkers, and it’s probably causing some bickering among the black-dungareed Armour Corpsmen. Raheel will probably come around to them, too. The chess, which is real-time battlefield decisions, long-term defence planning and, yes, fighting this little engagement they call the War on Terror, is yet to be fully played out by Pakistan’s most powerful Piffer. The DGMO meeting on Tuesday, which insiders are saying was called by the army to show solidarity between the new GHQ and this India-friendly PM, is a political initiative by Raheel’s ‘new look’ army. But does the new look come with the ‘old rules’?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## blain2

Ulla said:


> And what are your thoughts about this decision ? To buy a 50 years old gun ? ^^


Its sturdy and rugged. It simply works and is cheap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

This picture has been posted many times but I have a different question are these Guns same or different please can any one tell me this @Aeronaut @fatman17 @balixd @DESERT FIGHTER @Oscar and others

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Suhana Khalid

Nav said:


> it will be better for Pakistan to co-produce choppers with either turkey or China , America is giving us the 2nd hand machinery


I think so... just with china... !!!!
because china is also our brother....


----------



## blain2

Zarvan said:


> This picture has been posted many times but I have a different question are these Guns same or different please can any one tell me this @Aeronaut @fatman17 @balixd @DESERT FIGHTER @Oscar and others


Both are Colt M-4 carbines with different sights. Most in the service with SSG are accessorized as per the needs of the operators so they may look different.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amaa'n

Zarvan said:


> This picture has been posted many times but I have a different question are these Guns same or different please can any one tell me this @Aeronaut @fatman17 @balixd @DESERT FIGHTER @Oscar and others


both gusn are same, just different attachments, depends on the User, whether i like, acog,aimpoint or eotech, some might like a torch, some might like the laser.....
if you observe carefully, both guns have same Quad rails handguard, its just that one took off the dust covers from the rails and one kept them on to protect the rails from dust and damage

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

*Woman in a Green Beret*

*On the Front Lines of Gender Equality with Pakistan’s Lady Cadets*

By Aeyliya Husain






_Lady Cadet Wardah Noor prepares to lead a mock attack during field exercises._

Lady Cadet Wardah Noor, a slim 24-year-old Pakistani with deep-set eyes and an erect bearing, has pinned all her hopes on becoming a soldier.
“I found my civilian life to be slow moving and unsatisfying,” she told me one evening in September after a full day of class and training exercises at the prestigious Pakistan Military Academy (PMA). Raised in a middle-class home, Wardah had already earned a college degree in computer science but found little opportunity in her small village in Pakistan’s Punjab province, where horse-driven carts were still the primary mode of transportation. She craved discipline and structure. She wanted, she realized, to join the army.

LC Wardah was one of 32 women, ages 23 to 27, who comprised the PMA’s 2013 lady cadet class. The Academy is located in the town of Kakul, just a few miles from the Abbottabad compound where Osama bin Laden was killed by a team of Navy SEALs in 2011. It’s Pakistan’s answer to West Point; it’s just as hard to gain entry, and those who do, go on to lead young soldiers into battle.

Gaining admission to the academy is highly competitive. Once enrolled, male cadets spend two years of rigorous physical training and the study of war craft. Female cadets at the PMA, however, receive only six months’ training and then are assigned duties that don’t involve direct combat, serving as members of the medical and engineering corps, or analyzing tactics and logistics, or even training future officers.

“I want to be a part of protecting my country from the terrorists, and protect our borders,” LC Wardah explained. “We have both external threats as well as internal threats.”

Pakistan’s military is the country’s most stable and powerful institution. It has waged four wars against India, staged three successful military coups, guided the country back to civilian rule, and, since 9/11, received $17.2 billion in US military aid. However, despite having the seventh-largest military in the world as measured by the number of active-duty personnel, inhospitable parts of the country like the mountainous Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province (formerly known as the Northwest Frontier province) remain under Taliban control—and remnants of al Qaeda still lurk near the permeable Afghan border.




_The cadets line up on the rifle range for weapons-handling instruction._

Due to the country’s geopolitical significance, Pakistan is an essential first line of defense in the global war on terror. And, remarkably, it has become a venue of progressive change and inspiration for females serving in the armed forces around the globe. In Pakistan, a country where women are afforded little in the way of education and career opportunities, the army has slowly integrated so-called lady cadets into its ranks following General Pervez Musharraf’s inauguration in 2006.

Like in many countries throughout the Middle East, women in Pakistan don’t have it so easy. According to a 2011 survey by the Thomson Reuters Foundation, gender experts ranked Pakistan as the third-worst place in the world for women, just behind Afghanistan and Congo. Honor killings are still rampant, the report states, and 90 percent of Pakistani women face domestic violence at home. The Pakistani NGO Shirkat Gha reported earlier this year that half of Pakistani women are married before the age of 18, and in its 2012 report on Pakistan, UNICEF claimed that there’s “considerable inequality when it comes to employment for women and men.”

In 2012, the attempted murder of Malala Yousafzai, a teenager who is an advocate for girl’s education, trained a bloodstained magnifying glass on the generation of Pakistani girls and women who are fighting for change. Even now for most women in Pakistan, a career in such a traditionally male-dominated field like soldiering is still a remote prospect. It’s also a tough slog, regardless of gender.

From the moment the lady cadets wake at 4 AM until they go to sleep at midnight, or later, their day is a cavalcade of challenges. Physical training starts at 6:30 AM, followed by breakfast, then classroom lessons on defense, attack positions, and public speaking, then back again for drill and saluting practice.

“This schedule is intentional to train them to cope in stressful environments,” Platoon Commander Captain Arooj Arif, the no-nonsense leader of the lady cadets, told me. When I first met her, she was eight months’ pregnant but still commanding her charges.

The training of every class of cadets culminates in four days of field exercises at a location far from the academy that I am unable to name for security reasons. I traveled with LC Wardah and the rest of her cadet class—a disciplined, ambitious group of young Pakistani women from nearly every part of the country—to their field exercises, where their resolve to become warriors would face its toughest test.




_Lady Cadet Kiran writes down defensive plans and attack positions during class at the Pakistan Military Academy._

During the exercises, the cadets practiced combat maneuvers in the blazing postmonsoon heat and slept four to a tent on folding cots. I asked Major Chengaiz Zafar, who is in his first year training lady cadets, why the army trains women in these conditions, even if they’ll never see combat. “Because they need to know how things work in the field when they are dealing with operations that directly affect what is happening to soldiers in conflict regions in the country,” he explained, adding, “They will be a part of the effort to help fight terrorism in the country.” Major Chengaiz graduated from PMA, too, near the top of his class.

LC Wardah was given the role of section commander for the exercises. During a morning briefing at base camp on the fourth and last day, she laid out the plans for the mock attack she and her fellow cadets would wage. They needed to divide into the three squads and move through tilled farmland and cornfields until they arrived at the faux enemy lines. From there they would perform a three-pronged pincer move on their mock adversary.

By 10 AM, the heat was already searing on the plains and the air was thick with humidity. After LC Wardah’s briefing, the cadets returned to their positions—trenches dug at various locations throughout the fields. They would wait there all day until it was time to strike out. With little cover from the burning sun, the idea of becoming a soldier in an army that will for the foreseeable future be pinned between the Taliban and al Qaeda didn’t seem like an enjoyable prospect to me.

“These battle exercises help us understand what it’s like to face the real thing. I wish we could go and fight,” said LC Kiran Javed Khan, a 27-year-old who had trouble meeting the weight requirement for cadets when she first joined the academy. She needed to lose two kilograms. “I ended up losing four,” she told me.

“Hurry up, get yourselves ready and into formation!” LC Wardah yelled. The cadets prepared for combat in their trenches. A heavy rain began to fall on the once-scorching landscape, delaying their attack, but just before dusk, orders came from Major Chengaiz that it was time to strike. The lady cadets, hair pulled tight into low buns underneath olive berets, began trekking through the wet fields, each holding a German-made G3 rifle.
For most of these women, military service is the only opportunity they have to leave their villages and start an independent life.

Twenty-three-year-old LC Meimouna Mahruck remembered sitting in a room with 150 other applicants from her village in Swabi, in the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province, wondering if she would make the cut. With pride she told me, “I am the first woman from my entire village to have joined the army.”

To gain acceptance to the PMA, women applicants must go through a series of written exams, physical tests, and a final interview before being selected for one of the few highly sought- after seats. They have to compete for the 40 available spaces, compared with the approximately 2,100 spaces allotted for men.

“In time military commanders will increase the number of female cadets. They have since the program started and the standards, especially the physical training, gets tougher each year,” Captain Arif, who graduated the academy in 2010, told me. “At first they didn’t know how much the women could do and what they were capable of. Next year they are planning to introduce horse riding and swimming as part of the cadets’ physical training.”
The cadets charged through the mud and fired on their faux enemy. Afterward, the cadets returned to camp and waited for dinner. It had been a long day spent in searing heat and torrential rains. In the cool evening air, the cadets shivered.

It was their last day and the promise of a warm shower back at the Academy and the relative comfort of a routine of drills, marches, and course work on the manicured grounds of the PMA lifted the lady cadets’ spirits.




_Lady Cadet Zarnigar, after hitting her target during the weapons- handling exercises_

Many people I spoke with held the surprising assumption that someday women will fight alongside men on the front lines in Pakistan, a proposition that is still contentious in many other countries around the world. Only a handful of nations are without restrictions on allowing female soldiers into combat. And nations like the US have faced serious issues with sexual assault in mixed-gender platoons.

Perhaps some of the bullishness about mixed-gendered combat I heard was feigned propaganda and bluster—not the actual mood on the ground. Some male cadets did express that the six-month period of training—in contrast to the two years men spend at the academy—is insufficient for combat, which might be a fair assessment. But that quarrel could also be a cover for belief that women can’t, in any circumstance, be ready for battle no matter how much training they receive. While no one I spoke with wanted to be on the record as having said that, this was a common sentiment I overheard among some of the gentlemen officers. And even if women were trained for two years and green-lit for battle, there would still be hurdles to overcome, like chipping away at the edifice of gender norms about the role of women in wartime.

After returning to the PMA grounds near Abbottabad, the cadets resumed their normal battery of training. They marched into a large field where they were separated into four groups and taught how to handle and fire weapons, finishing in the early evening hours and hurried back to their quarters as dark storm clouds came over the mountains.

LC Mehnaz Younas, a 23-year-old from Kashmir province, washed up, tied a long white scarf around her head, and unrolled a prayer rug to begin her recitations. Clouds billowed across the Himalayan ranges. When she was finished, she quickly joined the others as they headed into the canteen for dinner.

Inside the spacious hall, the women occupied only three tables while male cadets filled the rest of the mess—their booming voices filling the room. In stark contrast, the women sat quietly and ate the small portions of food they served themselves. They were exhausted and finished their meal, barely saying a word. In bed by midnight, they would wake up at 4 AM to start the day all over again.

Being allowed into the boys club—if they are truly allowed—won’t be easy for these women. Cultural mores against the comingling of sexes prohibit them from socializing with their male colleagues and forming allies who could help them get promoted.

In a country where the most that is expected of a woman is to marry and have children, these lady cadets were quickly marching toward a life of independence propelled by an inner motivation that is beginning to take hold of an entire generation of Pakistani women.

“I push myself toward things,” LC Wardah told me on my last day at the academy. “If I want something, I will do my best to achieve that goal, whatever it is.”

_Watch LC Wardah and her comrades in action in a new documentary, coming soon._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

there were a number of women fighting for LTT in Sri Lanka, Israeli defense forces, US and else where. History is full of Women generals.


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistani cadet wins sword of honour at Royal Military Academy*










Pakistan Army Corporal Cadet Asad Mushtaq was awarded the distinctive overseas Sword of Honour by Royal Military Academy Sandhurst.
He was commissioned on August 9, 2013 and received the sword from the Countess of Essex on the day of parade.
Corporal Asad attributed his success to the training he received at Pakistan Military Academy (PMA), Kakul and the support of his parent. He dedicated his sword to all the martyrs and troops of the Pakistan Army fighting against terrorism. By doing so he has carried forward the baton of success and high standards displayed by Pakistani cadets at Sandhurst said a press release received from London.
The commissioning ceremony was attended by the Pakistan High Commissioner and Army and Air Adviser at Pakistan High Commission, London Colonel Muhammad Zulfiqar Bhatti. A reception was also held in honour of Cadet Asad Mushtaq.
Speaking at the occasion, Pakistan High Commissioner for UK Wajid Shamsul Hassan congratulated the cadet on his remarkable success and bringing a good name to Pakistan. He said that such a success was testimony to the high professional standards of Pakistan Army which has always done the army proud. He urged the cadet officer to keep up the high standards of professionalism set by Pakistan Army throughout his career.
Corporal Asad also expressed his resolve to serve the nation in line with the traditions of the Pakistan Army. The reception was attended by the officers of the High Commission and representatives of the media.


----------



## fatman17




----------



## fatman17

*Military College of Signals holds 22nd Undergraduate Convocation *
* NUST rector stresses need for turning tertiary educational institutions into centres of excellence

AGENCIES 
January 26, 2014





RAWALPINDI: The 22nd Undergraduate Convocation ceremony of the Military College of Signals (MCS) was held on Saturday. 
NUST Rector Engineer Muhammad Asghar was the chief guest on the occasion.
Speaking on the occasion, the chief guest stressed upon the urgent need to produce trained scientists and technologists.
He also emphasised that the challenge is to transform tertiary educational institutions into centres of excellence, with high standards of teaching and a culture of sustained learning, said an ISPR press release.
Earlier, MCS Commandant Brigadier Ali Farhan in his welcome address presented the college report, highlighting the progress in academic and research excellence the college has achieved over the last six decades.
A total of 195 students of telecom and software engineering programmes were conferred upon degrees of bachelor of engineering. President’s gold medals were awarded to NUST Cadet Muhammad Ahsen and NUST Cadet Ruba Aslam.
Chief of Army Staff’s gold medals were received by Capt Abdul Rehman Raza Khan and Gentleman Cadet Muhammadul Husnain Nawaz. 
Rector’s gold medals were awarded to Capt Khalid Rabbani and Capt Abdul Rehman Raza Khan for their outstanding performances in their respective degree projects. 
Chancellor’s silver medals were received by NUST Cadet Muhammad Ali and NUST Cadet Zainab Abbas. Major General Waqar Ahmed, faculty members, educationists and a large number of students were also present during the ceremony. 
View all



‘Big names’ put on ECL in OGRA corruption scandal 
January 26, 2014 Be First To Comment
ISLAMABAD: The Ministry of Interior has placed names of nine present and former officials of Oil ...
102 suspects held in capital 
January 26, 2014 Be First To Comment
ISLAMABAD: Police on Saturday arrested 102 suspects during a search operation in Afghan habitats ...
Bodies of two newborns found 
January 26, 2014 Be First To Comment
RAWALPINDI: Bodies of two newborn babies were recovered from the bathroom of a hospital on the ...
[iframe style="BORDER-BOTTOM-STYLE: none !important; BORDER-RIGHT-STYLE: none !important; MIN-HEIGHT: 0px !important; WIDTH: 100% !important; DISPLAY: none !important; BORDER-TOP-STYLE: none !important; HEIGHT: 0px !important; MAX-HEIGHT: 0px !important; BORDER-LEFT-STYLE: none !important; OVERFLOW: hidden !important" id=dsq-1 title=Disqus tabIndex=0 frameBorder=0 allowTransparency scrolling=no data-disqus-uid="1"]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

*Accessibility links*
*BBC navigation*
*

 Asia *





Media playback is unsupported on your device
Jump Media Player
Screen Reader Help
Out of media player. Press enter to return or tab to continue.
Mohammed Anwar was one of the victims of the attacks
*Pakistan Taliban attacks: A soldier's story*
*27 January 2014* Last updated at 10:47 GMT
Pakistan's parliament has been meeting to discuss a response to a string of militant attacks that have already killed over a hundred people since the new year.
There's huge debate in the country as to whether to talk to the Pakistani Taliban or fight them, but people are growing increasingly frustrated with their leaders for not making a decision.
Aleem Maqbool meets the family of one soldier who, like thousands of others, has perished in the ongoing conflict

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

like always


----------



## Tehmasib

Lieutenant Aizaz Khattak representing Pakistan in Australian Defence Force Academy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

*Inside Pakistan army's bomb school*
AP





In this Wednesday, Jan. 8, 2014, photo, Pakistani soldiers use remote controlled vehicle to approach possible explosive devices during a training session at the Counter IED Explosives and Munitions School, in Risalpur, Pakistan. Soldiers of the Pakistani security forces learn exactly these types of scenarios to deal with the improvised bombs that have become increasingly popular in wars like Iraq, Afghanistan and the insurgency that Pakistan's forces are fighting in the northwestern tribal areas.— Photo by AP




In this Wednesday, Jan. 8, 2014, photo, A Pakistani soldier helps his colleague to put on a bomb suit for a training session at the Counter IED Explosives and Munitions School, in Risalpur, Pakistan.— Photo by AP




In this Wednesday, Jan. 8, 2014, photo, Pakistani soldiers search a model house during a training session at the Counter IED Explosives and Munitions School in Risalpur, Pakistan. — Photo by AP




In this Wednesday, Jan. 8, 2014 photo, Pakistani soldiers attend a training session at Counter IED Explosives and Munitions School, in Risalpur, Pakistan. — Photo by AP
Updated 2014-01-31 13:54:38

.
RISALPUR: Militants in Pakistan have found clever ways to hide homemade bombs.

They've been strapped to children's bicycles, hidden inside water jugs and even hung in tree branches.
But the most shocking place that Brig Basim Saeed has heard of such a device being planted was inside a hollowed-out book made to look like a copy of the holy Quran.

A soldier who went to pick up the book from the floor was killed when it exploded.

''Normally if that book is lying somewhere on the floor, you tend to pick it up immediately just for respect,'' said Saeed, the chief instructor at a school training Pakistani forces how to detect the so-called improvised explosive devices, which have become increasingly popular in wars in Iraq, Afghanistan and the insurgency in Pakistan's northwest, near the Afghan border.

Saeed and other instructors at the military's Counter IED, Explosives and Munitions School say it is important to constantly come up with new ways to prevent such homemade bombs because that's exactly what the militants are doing.

''Terrorists are also very brainy,'' Saeed said. ''They are using different techniques to defeat our efforts also. So we need to be very proactive.''

The Pakistani military has sharply ramped up efforts to deal with such devices in recent years as they have emerged as the militants' preferred weapon.

So far, 4,042 soldiers from the army and Frontier Corps have been killed and more than 13,000 wounded in the war on militants in the country's northwest since 2002, according to the Pakistani military.

The homemade bombs account for most of the casualties.

The US military, which in the past has said Pakistan hasn't done enough to restrict the use of certain fertilizers used in bombs in Pakistan and targeting foreign and government troops in Afghanistan, welcomed the bomb squad school, which formally opened in 2012 on a military base in the northwestern city of Risalpur.

''We're very encouraged by the efforts that we understand the Pakistanis are taking there,'' said the head of the Pentagon's Joint IED Defeat Organisation, Lt Gen. John D Johnson.

The Pakistani military also has moved to restrict the availability of calcium ammonium nitrate-based fertilisers frequently used in Afghanistan, and to develop a fertiliser dubbed CAN+ that would work on Pakistan's soil but not detonate.

And it signed an agreement with the US last year designed to help the two countries work together to fight the roadside bombs by sharing information in areas such as militant tactics and funding.

US experts are to travel to Pakistan to supply it with hard-won knowledge earned in Iraq and Afghanistan. Separately, the British military has provided instruction.

The school's goal is to teach security forces where bombs can be hidden, how to look for them and their components and how to gather intelligence from them such as fingerprints so that authorities can track down militants.

''The success lies in identifying the network and busting them,'' said Lt Col Mohammed Anees Khan, an instructor. ''We need to go after those people who are making and planting those IEDs.''

The Associated Press was the first foreign media outlet to be allowed access to the facility, according to the Pakistani military.

During a recent visit, students were practicing using equipment to search for devices planted in the ground or using remote-controlled vehicles to approach possible explosive devices.

Others cleared a path to a suspected militant house and marked the path with yellow flags so that troops coming behind them would know where to walk.

The school is designed to mimic scenarios the security forces might find in real life in classes that last from three to eight weeks.

It includes a mock urban environment with a market, a gas station and other buildings, and explosive devices are even hidden in a pond and a graveyard.

Troops practicing a search of a residential compound may accidentally open a cupboard, setting off a loud buzzing that signals an explosion.

An escape tunnel leading from one of the houses is rigged with trip wires.

''We face it whenever we travel or if there is a compound, a path or some other place, it is always in our mind that there could be some IED,'' said one soldier at the school, Noor ul Ameen, who has served in the northwest and the insurgency-plagued Balochistan province.

Most of the students have been from the military, but officials are trying to include police and other security agencies because they are often the first on the scene when a bomb goes off or an unexploded device has been found.

Pakistan's police often lack the training and the equipment to deal with such explosives. Even the more equipped army doesn't usually have armored vehicles to move troops.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Side-Winder

29 Brigadiers promoted as Major Generals






RAWALPINDI, Feb 11 (APP): Pakistan Army on Tuesday announced promotion of 29 Brigadiers to the rank of Major Generals.According to ISPR, the Brigadiers, who promoted to the slot of Major General included, Brig Hasnat, AC, Brig Azhar Saleh, AC, Brig Abdullah Dogar, AC, Brig. Abid Mumtaz, Arty, Brig. Qaiser, Arty, Brig Shahid Kiani, Arty, Brig Asif, Arty (ASFC), Brig. Aziz, Arty, Brig. Hamood, AD, Brig. Jamil, Engrs, Brig. Moazzam, Engrs, Brig Farhan, SIGS, Brig. Shahzad Naeem, Inf, Brig Majid, Inf, Brig. Amir Abbasi, Inf, Brig. Zafar ul Haq, Inf, Brig. Azhar Naveed, Inf, Brig. Zafarullah, Inf, Brig Asim Munir, Inf, Brig. Fida Inf, Brig. Ihsan, Inf, Brig. Khalil Dar, Avn, Brig. Tariq Qudus, CMI, Brig, Shahzad, Ord, Brig. Shahzad, EME, Khalid Najam, AMC, Iftikhar Pervez, AMC, and Saleem Jehangir, AMC.
It may be mentioned here the decision was made at the promotion board meeting held at the General Headquarters here.
The meeting was headed by Chief of Army Staff General (COAS) Raheel Sharif and attended by all corps commanders, principal staff officers and senior army officials.

P.S Brigadier Farhan is our college's commandant.Warm wishes for him 

@fatman17 @Alpha1 @nuclearpak @Aeronaut

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alpha1

@Side-Winder 
My Uncle got promoted

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

routine promotions to fill places where officers may have retired or superceded.


----------



## fatman17

According to a Monday article in _Geo News_, troops from Gujranwala and Sialkot formations, armor, infantry, artillery units and aviation components of the Pakistan Air Force conducted firing and battle exercises near Jhelum, Punjab province.[43]


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistani troops requested by Riyadh*

Author:*Farhan Bokhari*, Islamabad

Last posted:2014-02-19

Saudi Arabia's crown prince, Salman bin Abdul Aziz al-Saud, conveyed a request for Pakistan to despatch troops to the kingdom during an official visit to Islamabad in mid-February.

The request came as the two countries concluded wider agreements on economic and defence co-operation, according to senior Pakistani officials.

"We are not looking at one or two battalions; we are looking at more, with the main objective of training Saudi troops," a senior Pakistani official stated on 17 February. He added that the Pakistani troops in the first instance would "assist Saudi Arabia's forces on the border with Yemen", where the kingdom faces the threat of a growing Al-Qaeda-led insurgency in its southern neighbour.

Other Pakistani officials, however, said that Pakistan had told the Saudis that Islamabad would not deploy its troops near the Persian Gulf region, mainly to avoid antagonising Iran. "Historically, Pakistan has always avoided any confrontation with Iran, which is a very important neighbour. While we want our relations with Saudi Arabia to flourish, Pakistan will never take steps that may provoke new tensions with Iran," said a second senior Pakistani official, from the western city of Quetta: the capital of Baluchistan province, which borders Iran.

it has previously been reported that Pakistan and Saudi Arabia have also discussed plans for Islamabad to sell an unspecified number of its Al-Khalid main battle tanks and Sino-Pakistani-produced JF-17 'Thunder' fighters to Riyadh.

Prince Salman also secured Pakistan's support on 17 February to push for a 'transitional governing body' in Syria to replace Syrian President Bashar-al-Assad's embattled regime. However, a Western diplomat based in Islamabad told IHS Jane's that Islamabad's support for such a plan "could be seen by the Iranians as a provocative act".

ANALYSIS

Pakistan's deepening co-operation with Saudi Arabia may help Islamabad tackle its considerable economic challenges, which are unlikely to be resolved in the near future, especially as a Taliban insurgency gathers momentum. In the long run, however, the developing relationship with Riyadh risks further alienating Pakistan's sizeable Shia muslim minority population, which looks towards Iran for moral support and philosophical guidance. Additionally, a closer Saudi-Pakistani relationship could deepen the impact in Pakistan of Wahhabism - an ultra conservative interpretation of Sunni islam practised in Saudi Arabia. The Taliban are also followers of the Wahhabist tradition.
JDW


----------



## ejaz007

*Pakistan protests killing of soldiers on Afghan soil*

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan said Thursday that 23 of its FC soldiers who were killed by terrorists had been executed on Afghan soil, and delivered a formal protest to the Kabul government. The Foreign Ministry said Sartaj Aziz, prime minister’s adviser on National Security and Foreign Affairs, delivered the protest to Afghan Foreign Minister Zarar Maqbool Osmani in the Maldives capital Male, where both were attending a meeting of the SAARC regional grouping. It said Aziz reminded the Afghan minister of an agreement at an Ankara summit last week - that each side would prevent the use of its territory against the other, and would ‘take action against militants engaged in hostile action’. Aziz urged the Afghan government “to take prompt action to apprehend and punish the perpetrators of this heinous and inhumane crime”, the statement said

Pakistan protests killing of soldiers on Afghan soil


----------



## Nishan_101

fatman17 said:


> *Pakistani troops requested by Riyadh*
> 
> Author:*Farhan Bokhari*, Islamabad
> 
> Last posted:2014-02-19
> 
> Saudi Arabia's crown prince, Salman bin Abdul Aziz al-Saud, conveyed a request for Pakistan to despatch troops to the kingdom during an official visit to Islamabad in mid-February.
> 
> The request came as the two countries concluded wider agreements on economic and defence co-operation, according to senior Pakistani officials.
> 
> "We are not looking at one or two battalions; we are looking at more, with the main objective of training Saudi troops," a senior Pakistani official stated on 17 February. He added that the Pakistani troops in the first instance would "assist Saudi Arabia's forces on the border with Yemen", where the kingdom faces the threat of a growing Al-Qaeda-led insurgency in its southern neighbour.
> 
> Other Pakistani officials, however, said that Pakistan had told the Saudis that Islamabad would not deploy its troops near the Persian Gulf region, mainly to avoid antagonising Iran. "Historically, Pakistan has always avoided any confrontation with Iran, which is a very important neighbour. While we want our relations with Saudi Arabia to flourish, Pakistan will never take steps that may provoke new tensions with Iran," said a second senior Pakistani official, from the western city of Quetta: the capital of Baluchistan province, which borders Iran.
> 
> it has previously been reported that Pakistan and Saudi Arabia have also discussed plans for Islamabad to sell an unspecified number of its Al-Khalid main battle tanks and Sino-Pakistani-produced JF-17 'Thunder' fighters to Riyadh.
> 
> Prince Salman also secured Pakistan's support on 17 February to push for a 'transitional governing body' in Syria to replace Syrian President Bashar-al-Assad's embattled regime. However, a Western diplomat based in Islamabad told IHS Jane's that Islamabad's support for such a plan "could be seen by the Iranians as a provocative act".
> 
> ANALYSIS
> 
> Pakistan's deepening co-operation with Saudi Arabia may help Islamabad tackle its considerable economic challenges, which are unlikely to be resolved in the near future, especially as a Taliban insurgency gathers momentum. In the long run, however, the developing relationship with Riyadh risks further alienating Pakistan's sizeable Shia muslim minority population, which looks towards Iran for moral support and philosophical guidance. Additionally, a closer Saudi-Pakistani relationship could deepen the impact in Pakistan of Wahhabism - an ultra conservative interpretation of Sunni islam practised in Saudi Arabia. The Taliban are also followers of the Wahhabist tradition.
> JDW



But KSA, UAE, Jordan, Oman and Yemen needs to increase their military power in terms of MEN and Equipment fast.

*Also better for KSA to design up a plan with assistance of Pakistan to have an Army of 700,000 young men from KSA within the next 5 years time. Also for UAE, Jordan and Oman they should have put a plan for 300,000 young men from their own soil in Army.*


----------



## Zarvan

Nishan_101 said:


> But KSA, UAE, Jordan, Oman and Yemen needs to increase their military power in terms of MEN and Equipment fast.
> 
> *Also better for KSA to design up a plan with assistance of Pakistan to have an Army of 700,000 young men from KSA within the next 5 years time. Also for UAE, Jordan and Oman they should have put a plan for 300,000 young men from their own soil in Army.*


Mr do you have any idea of their Population Mr Saudi Arabia should have 250000 strong Army with 50000 each Navy and Air Force and also 150000 National Guard which should be transformed into full Army including Tanks and Artillery and APC and Attack Helicopters and should have separate Air Force and Navy and Saudi Arabia should increase its Army and SANG by few thousands after every 10 years @Yzd Khalifa @Arabian Legend @al-Hasani

[


----------



## Nishan_101

Zarvan said:


> Mr do you have any idea of their Population Mr Saudi Arabia should have 250000 strong Army with 50000 each Navy and Air Force and also 150000 National Guard which should be transformed into full Army including Tanks and Artillery and APC and Attack Helicopters and should have separate Air Force and Navy and Saudi Arabia should increase its Army and SANG by few thousands after every 10 years @Yzd Khalifa @Arabian Legend @al-Hasani
> 
> [



I am unable to understand. I think they have population of 30 Million++ People and increasing;
Demographics of Saudi Arabia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

So, surely they can have strong Army with Navy and Air Force in strong numbers too.


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistani Armed Forces Receive Additional Funding*
6 June 2011

The Pakistani Government has allocated its armed forces an additional PKR150bn ($1.74bn) to help meet the financing requirements for the Armed Forces Development Programme (AFDP) in the 2011-2012 budget.

The total defence and security-related budget allocation has been increased by 23.8% to PKR645bn ($7.49bn) for the 2011-12 fiscal year.

According to a defence official, of the PKR150bn, PKR80bn ($929m) has been given under the 10-year AFDP while PKR50bn ($580m) will be given to the military for the Coalition Support Fund disbursements by the US.

The remaining PKR20bn ($232m) will be for the services charges paid by the United Nations to Pakistan against the Army's contribution to UN peacekeeping missions.

The AFDP is an initiative to equip the armed forces with advanced modern aircraft, air surveillance planes, submarines and other sophisticated weapons and equipment.

The programme will continue until 2025, while its medium-term programme will be completed between 2019 and 2020.

i wonder how far this plan is on track.....!


----------



## nomi007




----------



## fatman17

*Saudi Arabia attempting to purchase Pakistani weapons for Syrian opposition *
Saudi Arabia attempting to purchase Pakistani weapons for Syrian opposition

Published February 23rd, 2014 - 12:08 GMT via SyndiGate.info







The Syrian opposition has long requested anti-aircraft weaponry in order to defeat Assad's powerful air force. (AFP/File)

Saudi Arabia is allegedly engaged in talks with Pakistan to purchase anti-aircraft and anti-tank rockets for the Syrian opposition, reports AFP.

Anza, Pakistani made shoulder-launched anti-aircraft missiles, are of particular interest to the Saudis. They are attempting to acquire these arms, along with anti-tank rockets, and deliver them to rebel groups in hopes that this advanced weaponry will tip the balance and topple Assad.

Pakistan’s army chief of staff, General Rahell Sharif, recently traveled to Riyadh to meet with Crown Prince Salman bin Abdul Aziz, says an AFP source. The same source also revealed that Jordan will store the weapons before they are given to the rebels.

The United States has opposed arming the rebels with such weapons in the past due to fears that they could end up in the hands of al Qaeda affiliated groups. But Washington seems to be changing its tune as talks in Geneva continually fail.

The opposition has long requested anti-aircraft weaponry, stating that these weapons are the only way to defeat Assad and his superior air force.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

fatman17 said:


> *Saudi Arabia attempting to purchase Pakistani weapons for Syrian opposition *
> Saudi Arabia attempting to purchase Pakistani weapons for Syrian opposition
> 
> Published February 23rd, 2014 - 12:08 GMT via SyndiGate.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Syrian opposition has long requested anti-aircraft weaponry in order to defeat Assad's powerful air force. (AFP/File)
> 
> Saudi Arabia is allegedly engaged in talks with Pakistan to purchase anti-aircraft and anti-tank rockets for the Syrian opposition, reports AFP.
> 
> Anza, Pakistani made shoulder-launched anti-aircraft missiles, are of particular interest to the Saudis. They are attempting to acquire these arms, along with anti-tank rockets, and deliver them to rebel groups in hopes that this advanced weaponry will tip the balance and topple Assad.
> 
> Pakistan’s army chief of staff, General Rahell Sharif, recently traveled to Riyadh to meet with Crown Prince Salman bin Abdul Aziz, says an AFP source. The same source also revealed that Jordan will store the weapons before they are given to the rebels.
> 
> The United States has opposed arming the rebels with such weapons in the past due to fears that they could end up in the hands of al Qaeda affiliated groups. But Washington seems to be changing its tune as talks in Geneva continually fail.
> 
> The opposition has long requested anti-aircraft weaponry, stating that these weapons are the only way to defeat Assad and his superior air force.



we should not do that !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Inception-06

fatman17 said:


> According to a Monday article in _Geo News_, troops from Gujranwala and Sialkot formations, armor, infantry, artillery units and aviation components of the Pakistan Air Force conducted firing and battle exercises near Jhelum, Punjab province.[43]



Here is a Video related to this exercise:

*Pakistan Army, Air Force hold field firing and battle inoculation exercise*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nishan_101

fatman17 said:


> *Saudi Arabia attempting to purchase Pakistani weapons for Syrian opposition *
> Saudi Arabia attempting to purchase Pakistani weapons for Syrian opposition
> 
> Published February 23rd, 2014 - 12:08 GMT via SyndiGate.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Syrian opposition has long requested anti-aircraft weaponry in order to defeat Assad's powerful air force. (AFP/File)
> 
> Saudi Arabia is allegedly engaged in talks with Pakistan to purchase anti-aircraft and anti-tank rockets for the Syrian opposition, reports AFP.
> 
> Anza, Pakistani made shoulder-launched anti-aircraft missiles, are of particular interest to the Saudis. They are attempting to acquire these arms, along with anti-tank rockets, and deliver them to rebel groups in hopes that this advanced weaponry will tip the balance and topple Assad.
> 
> Pakistan’s army chief of staff, General Rahell Sharif, recently traveled to Riyadh to meet with Crown Prince Salman bin Abdul Aziz, says an AFP source. The same source also revealed that Jordan will store the weapons before they are given to the rebels.
> 
> The United States has opposed arming the rebels with such weapons in the past due to fears that they could end up in the hands of al Qaeda affiliated groups. But Washington seems to be changing its tune as talks in Geneva continually fail.
> 
> The opposition has long requested anti-aircraft weaponry, stating that these weapons are the only way to defeat Assad and his superior air force.



Instead of buying from Pakistan, NATO should assist the forces to have even more advance weapons which they have. I really don't know why NATO is not providing them with proper weaponry, *Muslim countries should take the responsibility of Food, Clothing, Shelter and Medical Supplies only*.



nomi007 said:


>



Pakistan might be interested in those equipment which they already had procured in the past from US and they want to grow in that equipment.


----------



## fatman17

On Wednesday, the Chief of the Army Staff General Raheel Sharif visited the Kotri Ranges to observe field and battle exercises of the Karachi’s V Corps, which were aimed at training troops in tactical operations under a battlefield environment. Fighter aircraft and armored fighting vehicles of the Pakistan Air Force and army’s mechanized divisions respectively also participated in the exercises. In a press release, General Sharif stressed that the army will defeat every threat to Pakistan.[6]


----------



## fatman17

*World War veteran: Remembering a brave sepoy*
All he has left behind is his medals, lessons of courage and memoirs of a life well-lived.
By Muhammad Sadaqat
Published: February 17, 2014




A British gallantry award holder, the brave sepoy retired from Pakistan Army’s Punjab Regiment in 1957.

*ABBOTTABAD: Fully covered in snow during winter, Ghooni Panjhot is a picturesque part of Abbottabad. This area with over 300 houses is where Mirza Khan, one of the last surviving sepoys from World War II in Pakistan, was born. This WWII veteran expired on 5th February 2014, almost a 100 years of age, a life worth celebrating and remembering.*

He was laid to rest in his ancestral village Nagri Totial, some 90 km from Haripur and 50 kms from Islamabad. According to his family, the news of the sepoy’s death could not be communicated to other villages because heavy snowfall has blocked roads of the area.

Mirza was the firstborn of Kala Khan, a local farmer from the Dhond Abbasi tribe in Abbottabad. He had four brothers and two sisters. Their children and grandchildren still live here.

Mirza lost his wife five years ago. They had a long companionship as she died at the age of 80. He is survived by two sons and four daughters. Despite his wish, none of Mirza’s family members joined the armed forces.

His eldest son, Naseer, did join Pakistan Army as a driver but got retired a few years ago. He is now serving at a hotel in Islamabad.

Mirza joined the Royal Indian Army in 1914. He fought against the Japanese forces in different battlefields. A British gallantry award holder, the brave sepoy retired from Pakistan Army’s Punjab Regiment in 1957.

The sepoy, fondly called Baba by locals, would wear his medals on his waistcoat with pride wherever he went. A socially active member of the community, he often visited the city area and would go to neighbouring villages to attend weddings and social gatherings.

According to the deceased sepoy’s relative and next door neighbour, Kabir Abbasi, he rarely saw Mirza resting. “He would only be in bed when he had a sore throat or fever.” Mirza used medicinal plants for treatment rather than visiting doctors. He was a very old man “yet his teeth, eyesight and hearing capacity were intact. I am sure it was because of a life of hard work and the usage of medicinal plants.”

According to Kabir, Mirza always prayed never to become dependent on his children for anything. The sepoy received pension. He owned a pair of oxen that he used for tilling his agricultural land. He also had cows and goats that he would take to his agricultural land spread over a hundred kanal for grazing.

“I even saw him remove snow from the roof of his house until 2012,” told Khursheed, a villager, while confirming that Baba was the oldest man in the area.

Baba was a straightforward and an honest man. He would never lie. And he rarely lost his temper.

“Baaji [a short form of ‘Baba Ji’] was mentally fit and had no health related problems that older people usually develop,” shared the sepoy’s nephew, Shabbir Abbasi. “According to his documents, he had crossed the age of 120.” A few months before Mirza breathed his last, he had lost his appetite and his movement had become restricted since a year because of old age. “Baaji had stopped bringing firewood, and looking after his cattle and agricultural lands which was his daily routine normally.”

*One last wish*
“Baaji had a dispute with a villager over property,” shared Shabbir. The villager had allegedly taken over 18 kanaals of Baba’s agricultural land, forcing the WWII legend to move court. According to Shabbir, the case has been pending for the last few years in a civil court of Havelian Tehsil, which is an administrative subdivision of Abbottabad District. “Baaji had been worried; two months ago, his son took him to court to record evidence to prove that the land is owned by Baaji.” The sepoy’s last wish was to get back his land that he had inherited from his ancestors.

*Baba and the youngsters*
Although illiterate, Baba was yet a staunch supporter of education. During his life, he advocated for better educational facilities for the children of his village. He used to convince young boys and girls to seek education if they wanted to excel in life.

For Baba, being a part of the armed forces brought prestige.

He would advise the youngsters of his family to join the Pakistan Army if they really wanted to serve the country. He used to say that by doing so, it would bring them respect.

Whenever the youngsters of his village would see Baba out in the fields, they would go and sit with him. He would then share stories from that phase of his life in which he participated in World War II. Baba would tell them how he managed to kill several enemies in battlefields and remained unhurt, even during cross-firing.
Baba owned a West End Watch Company’s wristwatch that he had purchased in 1946.

He would wear it all the time and would often tell young people proudly that his watch worked perfectly even after seven decades.

_Published in The Express Tribune, February 17th, 2014._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nawazish Ali Khan Warsi

I was reading an article yestarday i found few Key points, How to tackle Terrorist groups active in the light of Quran and Sunnah.

I have search alot and found something which will be shared soon on this forum.

New Doctrine of Indian Army and Pakistan Army Counter Doctrine 

I personally think Pakistan Army and new General Raheel is the most capable man Academically and Spiritually.

Pakistan Army - Most focus on few spiritual aspects of the Doctrine on Defense of Pakistan.

Army and Civilian Interaction
Civilian most serve in Army (Compulsary) like NCC 
Change the name of Pakistan Army Regiments Punjab,Sindh,Balochistan,Frontier on the name of Spiritual Battle Our Prophet Muhammad (SAW) and Khalifa's Fought. " It will neutralize Sectarian influence " This is for Internal War we are fighting with the Khawarij Group ( Strongly Declare them, Without confusion because it is in Quran and Sunnah" Army dont need permission for this from supreme court or any other state organizations.

We need to Start "Spiritual Rehabiliation Program" to defend the Ideology and for the 4th and 5th generation war.


----------



## fatman17

*Pak Army *
Dr Farrukh Saleem
Sunday, March 02, 2014 





Capital suggestion



Why didn’t the ex-chief do it? He was the chief of the sixth strongest army on the face of the planet. He was the chief of the finest officer corps known to mankind. He was the chief of the most sacrificing jawans. He was the chief of the most disciplined fighting force. Why didn’t Gen (r) Kayani do it five years ago? Cost of the five-year inaction: 2,938 bomb blasts; 258 suicide attacks; 37,842 fatalities in terrorist violence plus 3,765 security force personnel.

General Raheel Sharif did in less than 90 days what the ex-chief could not do in more than 2,000 days. To his credit, Gen (r) Kayani did clear South Waziristan. On October 17, 2009, some 28,000 Pak Army soldiers including 500 SSG undertook an extremely methodical three-pronged attack.

Within three days of the operation, Pak Army had secured Kotkai. By the 6th day, Pak Army had extended its security perimeter north of Sherwangi. By day-10, Pak Army had secured Gharlai, Shaga and Sharakai Sar heights in the Nawazkot area overlooking the Nawazkot-Makeen road. Within 15 days, Pak Army had cleared Nawazkot and reached Makeen, the TTP’s nerve centre. By the 33rd day of the operation, Pak Army was in control of 80 percent of South Waziristan. For the record, the TTP’s resistance just melted away under Pak Army’s methodical three-pronged advance.

To be certain, there is no power that can stand up against Pak Army in any battlefield within 796,095 sq km of Pakistan. Here we need to a make a distinction between ‘war’ and ‘battles’. Pakistan’s ‘war on extremism’ began with the 1994 Malakand Division Revolt when the Tehreek-e-Nafaz-e-Shariat-e-Mohammadi (TNSM) took over Swat and Dir. Pak Army fought that battle and won back Swat and Dir.

There is absolutely no doubt that Pak Army has the capability to bring North Waziristan back into Pakistan’s fold – and that too within weeks. But that will be another battle won; the war goes on. So far, the PAF has hit all the right targets with its precision-guided munitions (PGMs). Then came in the single engine attack Cobra Gunship helicopters.

The ‘war on extremism’ has to be fought at two levels: battlefield and ideological. Pak Army has won dozens of battles on the battlefield including the Battle of Wana, Battle of Swat, Battle of Buner, Battle of Orakzai, Battle of Kurrum, Battle of Bajaur and Battle of Tirah. At the ideological level, the war has to be fought by our politicians, the media, academics and the civil society.

The most critical enabling factor behind an insurgency is a sanctuary. In 2009, the TTP had 18 administrative units as sanctuaries. By 2013, Pak Army had more or less cleared 17 of these sanctuaries (the only remaining stronghold is North Waziristan). For an effective counterinsurgency operation, counterinsurgent forces must be sized relative to the estimated number of insurgents.

The minimum troop density required for effective counterinsurgency operations is nine counterinsurgents per insurgent. For North Waziristan, the number of insurgents is being estimated at 14,530 to 16,640 with local fighters estimated at 10,900 to 12,400 and foreign fighters estimated at 3,630 to 4,240. These numbers would mean a minimum counterinsurgency force of between 130,000 and 150,000. In that sense, Pak Army’s counterinsurgency force – 19th Infantry, 7th Infantry, 17th Mechanised Infantry, 37th Mechanised Infantry, 40th Infantry and 9th Infantry – seems lower than the minimum prescription.

Who said imagination is the one weapon in the war against reality?

The writer is a columnist based in Islamabad. Email: farrukh15@hotmail.com 

Twitter: @saleemfarrukh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

*Pak Army sets up more medical camps in Tharparkar *

March 11, 2014 - Updated 1350 PKT 






*RAWALPINDI: Pakistan Army has increased the number of medical camps for the treatment of people in drought hit areas of Tharparkar. *
According to ISPR, the total number of medical camps is now six which have been established in Mithi, Islamkot, Diplo, Nagarparkar, Chachro and Khniser.
Army medical teams including lady doctors and child specialists are working and have treated 3,479 patients during last three days.
110 tons of ration has been distributed so far. (APP)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

pak army in thar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

nomi007 said:


> pak army in thar



The same picture with the caption...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

Press Release 
No PR56/2014-ISPR Dated: March 15, 2014
Rawalpindi - March 15, 2014: Chief of Army Staff, General Raheel Sharif has said that high standard of training, professionalism and commitment to serve the motherland has been Pakistan Army's hallmark. While we pay rich tributes to all our shaheeds and Ghazi brothers, we have to remain prepared to face potential challenges.
Chief of Army Staff made these remarks while talking to officers and men of the Armoured Division named "Men of Steel" at Gujranwala Garrison.

While appreciating the role of armoured formation, the Chief of Army Staff said, being the spearhead of military punch, they have played pivotal role in defence of the motherland. He said that Armoured corps maintains number of legendary units on its order of battle, who earned gallantry awards and accolades because of their successful operations in past wars. The ceremony was attended by a large number of senior serving and retired officers, Junior Commissioned officers and men of the Armoured Division, Sialkot and Gujranwala Garrisons. Earlier on arrival, Chief of Army Staff was received by Lieutenant General Tariq Khan, Commander Mangla Corps and Lieutenant General Salim Nawaz, Commander Gujranwala Corps.

-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-

Chief of Army Staff, General Raheel Sharif reviewing parade of smartly turned out contingent of Armoured Divison at Gujranwala Today (15-03-2014)



notice the Al-Zarrar Tank

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

National
*Pak won't become US junkyard, mainly interested in MRAP vehicles *

March 17, 2014 - Updated 102 PKT 
From Web Edition






*ISLAMABAD: The U.S. military may have another option for disposing of $7 billion worth of armored vehicles and other equipment it’s struggling to get rid of now that its war in Afghanistan is ending.*
Some of it could be driven across the border and handed over to Pakistan, part of an effort by the Pentagon to unload excess military supplies to U.S. allies at no cost.

The discussions between American and Pakistani officials have been going on for months and center on leftover military hardware that the United States does not want to pay to ship or fly home.

Although no final decisions have been made, Pakistan is particularly interested in the U.S. Army’s mine-resistant ambush-protected (MRAP) vehicles, which Pentagon officials say will have limited strategic value as U.S. forces withdraw from Afghanistan this year.

But with Pakistan’s military expected to be battling Taliban insurgents for years, the MRAPs could help Pakistani forces slow their high casualty rate of more than 20,000 dead or injured troops since 2001.

“We will not take it for the sake of just taking it, and we will not take it because it’s free,” said one senior Pakistani military official, who spoke on the condition of anonymity because he was not authorized to discuss the negotiations. “We will take it because we need it.”

About 150,000 Pakistani soldiers are along the country’s border with Afghanistan, and U.S. officials are counting on them to help keep the pressure on militant groups after 2014.

But Pakistan’s troops remain vulnerable to roadside bombs and explosive devices, and their armored vehicles can withstand far less force than a U.S.-made MRAP, officials said.

The United States had been a major weapons supplier to Pakistan for decades, but those sales slowed dramatically after the U.S. military raid that killed Osama bin Laden in Pakistan in 2011.

Over the past year, the tension has eased, and leaders in both countries have stressed that they need to work together to try to ensure regional stability after the U.S.-led coalition withdraws from Afghanistan.

Last fall, Secretary of State John F. Kerry signed a waiver authorizing U.S. weapons sales to Pakistan through at least this year.

The backbone of the U.S. military’s vehicle fleet in Afghanistan, MRAPs were designed to protect American troops from explosive devices. But each MRAP weighs as much as 40 tons, and Pentagon leaders have said it would potentially cost more than $100,000 per vehicle to ship them back to United States. They also have qualms about leaving them in Afghanistan, noting that the stock is far larger than what the Afghan army would be able to maintain.

The Washington Post reported in June that the U.S. military was shredding hundreds of MRAPs for scrap metal, despite their initial cost of $400,000 to $700,000 each.

But Mark E. Wright, a Pentagon spokesman, said the military still has about 13,000 MRAPs scattered worldwide that remain in good working condition, including about 1,600 in Afghanistan.

The U.S. government is offering them to allies for free on an “as-is, where-is” basis, Wright said. But the recipients, who would be vetted by the State Department, would be responsible for shipping them out of Afghanistan.

Twenty countries have expressed an interest, he added.

The Defense Department “is reviewing every request and is expediting the review process to support U.S. retrograde timelines,” said Wright, noting that decisions must be made by the end of this year.

But Marine Gen. Joseph F. Dunford, commander of coalition forces in Afghanistan, told the Senate Armed Services Committee on Wednesday that many countries have ultimately decided that it’s neither cost-effective nor practical for them to pay to collect the MRAPs from Afghanistan.

“It’s very expensive for countries to take those vehicles from Afghanistan,” he said.

Pakistan, however, shares a 1,500-mile border with Afghanistan. Coalition forces also use Pakistani highways and ports to ship material into and out of landlocked Afghanistan.

In January, the New York Times reported that Uzbekistan, which borders Afghanistan, also has been inquiring about receiving surplus U.S. military hardware.

At the time, the newspaper noted that the U.S.-led coalition was increasingly relying on Uzbekistan to transport equipment and supplies out of Afghanistan because supply routes through Pakistan were partly blocked.

Since then, however, a major Pakistani political party has lifted its blockade of NATO supply routes through the northern part of the country. Since January, there also have been several high-level meetings between U.S. and Pakistani officials over ways to bolster cooperation.

A Pakistani security official, who spoke on the condition of anonymity because he was not authorized to discuss the matter, said the military is exploring the acquisition of night-vision and communications equipment.

The official said Pakistan stepped up its efforts to find more advanced counterterrorism equipment and armor in the fall after a Pakistani army general was killed by a roadside bomb near the Afghan border. About 5,000 Pakistani troops have been killed in clashes with the Taliban or in terrorist attacks since 2001, including 114 over the past six months.

Siemon T. Wezeman, a senior researcher and South Asia expert at the Stockholm International Peace Research Institute, which tracks global weapons sales and transfers, said Pakistan also has reached out to Turkey in search of more heavily armored vehicles.

But Wezeman said a deal between the United States and Pakistan to transfer old MRAPs could benefit both countries.

Although Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif has been boosting the defense budget, Wezeman notes that Pakistan remains a cash-strapped nation. And U.S. military commanders, he said, fear leaving surplus equipment in Afghanistan because of uncertainty about the Afghan army’s ability to fend off Taliban insurgents.

“Handing them all over to the Afghan army isn’t really an option,” Wezeman said. “There is a feeling in the U.S. that the Afghan army is not totally reliable, so it may be safer to just park them in Pakistan.”

Still, U.S. officials are mindful that any significant transfer of military hardware to Pakistan could complicate relations with Afghanistan and India, another U.S. ally in the region.

Pakistan and India have fought three major wars since 1947, but Wezeman doubts that India would seriously object “to a few hundred MRAPs ending up in Pakistan.” He notes that the bulky vehicles were built to fight an insurgency and would have little value in a major cross-border war involving tanks and warplanes.

It’s less clear, however, how Afghan President Hamid Karzai and Afghan military leaders would react. Karzai, who is leaving office this year, is deeply skeptical of Pakistan and believes that the U.S.-led coalition has not done enough to prepare the Afghan army for threats from Pakistan and other countries that border Afghanistan.

Even if the United States agrees to give Pakistan military hardware from Afghanistan, Pakistani officials stress that there are limits to what they’re willing to accept.

“Pakistan won’t become America’s junkyard,” one official said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*
Arms imports to Pakistan, 2013-2013
*
Note: Information is provided on deals with deliveries or orders made during the period specified and covers major conventional weapons, as defined by SIPRI. The 'No. delivered' and the 'Year(s) of deliveries' columns refer to all deliveries since the beginning of the contract.



*
Supplier Recipient No. ordered Weapon designation Weapon description Year of order Year(s) of deliveries No. delivered Recipient Involvement Comments*

China Pakistan 4 ZDK-03 AEW&C aircraft 2008 2011 - 2013 (3) $278 m deal

China Pakistan (50) JF-17 Thunder/FC-1 FGA aircraft 1999 2007 - 2013 (50) Yes JF-17 Block-1 version; developed for Pakistan; incl production of components and assembly in Pakistan; incl 8 mainly for testing and first 42 production version ordered 2009 for $800 m

China Pakistan (500) Type-90-2/MBT-2000 Tank 1998 2001 - 2013 (328) Yes MBT-2000 (Al Khalid or P-90) version

China Pakistan (100) C-802/CSS-N-8 Anti-ship missile 2008 2012 - 2013 (20) For JF-17 combat aircraft

China Pakistan (30) C-802/CSS-N-8 Anti-ship missile 2010 2012 - 2013 (20) For Azmat FAC

China Pakistan (50) CM-400AKG Anti-ship missile 2010 2012 - 2013 (20) For JF-17 combat aircraft

China Pakistan 0 Red Arrow-8 Anti-tank missile 1989 1990 - 2013 (21850) Yes Pakistani designation Baktar Shikan

China Pakistan (800) PL-12/SD-10 BVRAAM 2006 2010 - 2013 (200) For JF-17 and possibly modernized Mirage-3/5 combat aircraft

China Pakistan (750) LS-3 Guided bomb 2008 2010 - 2013 (275) For JF-17 combat aircraft

China Pakistan (1000) LS-6-500 Guided bomb 2008 2010 - 2013 (250) For JF-17 combat aircraft

China Pakistan (750) LT-2 Guided bomb 2008 2010 - 2013 (250) For JF-17 combat aircraft

China Pakistan (100) R-440 Crotale SAM 2005 2009 - 2013 (100) For Jiangwei (F-22P) frigates; HQ-7 (FM-80) version

China Pakistan (1000) PL-5E SRAAM 2006 2009 - 2013 (360) For JF-17 combat aircraft; PL-5E-II version

China Pakistan (200) WMD-7 Aircraft EO system 2008 2009 - 2013 (50) For JF-17 combat aircraft

China Pakistan 4 F-22 Frigate 2005 2009 - 2013 4 Yes $500-750 m deal; F-22P version; incl 1 produced inPakistan; Pakistani designation Zulfiquar

France Pakistan 10 AS-350/AS-550 Fennec Light helicopter 2007 2010 - 2013 (20) Armed AS-550C3 version

Italy Pakistan (10) Spada-2000 SAM system 2007 2010 - 2013 (10) EUR415 m deal; Spada-2000 Plus version

Italy Pakistan (200) Aspide BVRAAM 2007 2010 - 2013 (200) Part of EUR415 m deal for Spada-2000 SAM systems; Aspide-2000 SAM version

Russia Pakistan (200) RD-33 Turbofan 2004 2007 - 2013 (50) RD-93 version; for JF-17 combat aircraft from China

Spain Pakistan 2 ATR-72 Transport aircraft 2012 2013 - 2013 2 Second-hand

Sweden Pakistan (150) MFI-17 Supporter Trainer aircraft 2001 2001 - 2013 (136) Yes Super Mushshak version

Sweden Pakistan 0 RBS-70 Portable SAM 1985 1988 - 2013 (1250) Yes Probably incl RBS-70 Mk-3 version

Turkey Pakistan 0 Panter 155mm Towed gun 2009 2011 - 2013 (60) Yes

Ukraine Pakistan 315 6TD Diesel engine 2002 2004 - 2013 (315) $150 m deal; for MBT-2000 (Type-90-2 or Al Khalid) tanks from China

Ukraine Pakistan 110 6TD Diesel engine 2013 2013 - 2013 (30) $50 m deal; probably for MBT-2000 (Type-90-2 or Al Khalid) tanks from China

United ArabEmirates Pakistan 2 Hawker-4000 Light transport ac 20112013 - 2013 (2) Probably second-hand; possibly for SIGINT


United States Pakistan (1) King Air Light transport ac 2013 2013 - 2013 1 Second-hand; King Air-350i version

United States Pakistan (500) AIM-120C AMRAAM BVRAAM 2007 2010 - 2013 (324) $265 m deal; AIM-120C-5 version; for F-16 combat
aircraft

United States Pakistan 5 DB-110 Aircraft recce system 2011 2013 - 2013 (5) Part of $72m deal; for F-16 combat aircraft

United States Pakistan (35) AN/APG-68 Combat ac radar 2007 2012 - 2013 (25) AN/APG-68(V)9 version; for 'Mid-Life Update' (MLU)​modernization of 35 F-16A combat aircraft to F-16C (F-16AM or F-16MLU)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aziqbal

Problem with US land equipment is that it's expensive to operate and run they are gas guzzlers not ideal for use by Pakistan army


----------



## doxan9

En İyi Klima Servisi (Klima Servisi) Kombi Pro Klima Servisi aracılığıyla haftanın 7 bugünü verilen bir teknik hizmettir. Personellerimiz klima montaj, restorasyon , bakım ve parça değişiminde her marka ve model dair eğitimlidir


----------



## fatman17

*Saudi Arabia loans USD1.5 billion to Pakistan in further sign of warming ties*


Author:*Farhan Bokhari*, Islamabad
Section:ASIA PACIFIC
Countries:
Pakistan
Saudi Arabia
Last posted:2014-03-19

Saudi Arabia gave USD1.5 billion to Pakistan on undisclosed terms in early March, prompting speculation that the two countries are working rapidly to further cement their security ties.

It was reported earlier in 2014 that Saudi Arabia had sought the deployment of Pakistani troops to the kingdom while Islamabad was seeking sales of its JF-17 Thunder fighter aircraft, Super Mushshak trainer aircraft and Al-Khalid main battle tank.

A senior Pakistan government official stated that "at least half the Saudi funds" came as a grant while the other half "could also become a grant in future".

On 11 March Pakistani Finance Minister Ishaq Dar publicly confirmed for the first time that "a friendly Islamic country" had provided funds to stop a depletion of Pakistan's liquid foreign currency reserves, though he refused to name the country in question.

On 17 March a senior Pakistani government official confirmed that "Saudi Arabia has given these funds" adding that "it is an indication of Pakistan's growing strategic importance for Saudi Arabia".

He also said that Pakistan had agreed to provide "military trainers to Saudi Arabia" without specifying the number of personnel involved. Earlier reports had suggested that Saudi Arabia was seeking between 20,000-30,000 troops, mainly for duties along the border with Yemen and for internal security purposes in northern Saudi Arabia.

Western diplomats in Islamabad stated that the recent Saudi financial assistance to Islamabad suggests that Pakistan had agreed to part of the Saudi request. "This is not a small amount of money. If Saudi Arabia has given such a large sum of money to Pakistan, there must be something in return, a quid pro quo," said one Western diplomat in Islamabad.

COMMENT
Although Pakistan has apparently agreed to meet at least part of the Saudi request, Islamabad faces a difficult challenge in this area. Previous suggestions that Islamabad is widening its defence ties with Riyadh have usually met with criticism from analysts who argue that such a move could strain Pakistan's relations with Iran, given that Saudi Arabia and Iran remain at loggerheads.
JDW


----------



## fatman17

*An expanded in-depth study of Pakistan Army*

March 22, 2014 BY Pakistan Today

Brian Cloughley is a commentator on political and military affairs, specializing in South Asia, and is South Asia defense analyst for IHS-Jane’s Sentinel, a publication that provides ‘country risk intelligence’ for over 190 countries.

This fourth edition of Cloughley’s book on Pakistan Army incorporates new chapters covering the Musharraf years, the effects on Pakistan of the war in Afghanistan and operations in the border region, the nuclear programme, relations with the US, and discussion of the Directorate of Inter-Services Intelligence.

The scope of this expanded in-depth study of the Pakistan Army is wide as the army has played a major part in the country’s history. The author describes Pakistan’s violent internal politics and erratic international relations with deep knowledge gained through long association with the country and its armed forces.

Pakistan’s wars with India are covered vividly, drawing on unpublished material and details from Indian as well as Pakistani sources. The country’s resurrection under Zulfikar Ali Bhutto is described, as is the decade of dictatorship that followed his period in power. The story of its aftermath, when Pakistan grappled with unaccustomed democracy and verged on anarchy, is told with the aid of personal knowledge of many of the senior players.



*A History of the Pakistan Army
Wars and Insurrection
By Brian Cloughley
Published by: Oxford University Press, Karachi.
Pages: 608 Price: Rs.1,495 -Hardback*


----------



## fatman17

*NWA military commander changed
*
Three major generals retire, four assigned postings
March 02, 2014
 





For news details visit : NWA military commander changed

For news details Read on : NWA military commander changed

ISLAMABAD- Three of the senior most two-star generals have retired from the service while fresh postings have been assigned to four newly promoted major generals following an important reshuffle at the two-star general level at the Pakistan Army.
Ahead of an expected ground action in the North Waziristan Agency (NWA), a top military commander at an all important field formation is among the reshuffled lot. Maj Gen Ali Abbas Hyder, General Officer Commanding (GOC) 7th Infantry Division Miranshah, NWA, has been replaced with Maj Gen Zafarullah Khan, one of the newly promoted two-star generals. Hyder has not been assigned any position immediately, it is learnt.
Three top generals in the seniority list of the army’s two-star generals reached the age of superannuation on Friday, according to informed military insiders. These are Maj Gen Ausaf Ali, Director General Operations at the Strategic Plans Division (SPD), Maj Gen Tahir Ashraf, DG Defence Exports Promotion Organisation (DEPO), and Maj Gen Ghulam Dastagir, DG Organisation and Methods at the GHQ. Ausaf Ali was the senior most Maj Gen followed by Tahir Ashraf whereas Ghulam Dastagir was fourth in the army’s seniority list of two-star generals.

Following these three retirements, Maj Gen Khalid Rao, DG Special Communications Organisation (SCO), becomes the senior most two-star general. Previously, he was third in the seniority list. Including Faiz Muhammad Khan Bangash, the number of two-star generals having retired this year, so far, becomes four.
Moreover, of the four newly promoted two-star generals who have been assigned postings, three are from Infantry and one from Armoured Corps (AC). Maj Gen Hasnat Amir Gilani, AC, has been appointed as GOC 1st Armoured Division Multan. He has replaced Maj Gen Umar Farooq Durrani, who has been appointed as Vice Chief of General Staff (VCGS) at the Chief of General Staff (CGS) branch at the GHQ. This position was lying vacant lately. Hasnat Gilani is the senior most among the 30 two-star generals who were granted promotions last month and were awaiting promotions. He is the younger brother of Lt Gen Tariq Nadeem Gilani, the Chief of Logistics Staff (CGS), military insiders informed. Maj Gen Amir Abbasi, Infantry, has been appointed as GOC 10th Infantry Division Lahore. He has replaced Maj Gen Shahid Baig Mirza who has been appointed as Commandant Command and Staff College Quetta. Mirza has replaced Maj Gen Sohail Ahmad Khan who has been assigned the position of Vice Military Secretary (VMS) at the Military Secretary (MS) branch at the GHQ. Previously, Maj Gen Sadiq Ali was serving at this position. He is now the GOC 35th Infantry Division Bahawalpur, a position that was lately vacant, sources said.
Another newly promoted Maj Gen Majid Ehsan, Infantry, is deputed as Chief of Staff, Southern Command, Quetta. He has replaced Maj Gen Naseer Ali Khan who has not been assigned any posting immediately.
Maj Gen Zafarullah Khan, the GOC 7th Infantry Division Miranshah, is also from Infantry. Maj Gen Farhan Ali, Signals, was the first newly promoted two-star general to have been assigned a posting last week. He was appointed as Commandant Military College of Signals (MCS) Rawalpindi. The rest of 25 major generals are awaiting postings.
Moreover, all the three retired generals as well as Maj Gen Khalid Rao were promoted from brigadier to the major general rank in January 2007. These four generals were superseded in 2011 when some of their batch mates including Lieutenant General Sajjad Ghani, Corps Commander Karachi, Lt Gen Abid Pervaiz Corps Commander Multan and Nasser Khan Janjua Corps Commander Quetta were given promotions. Last month, another superseded Maj Gen Faiz Bangash had retired. He was DG Ordnance Services, a position presently held by Maj Gen Tariq Haleem Suri
Among those top five two-star generals who expect promotions this year in terms of seniority are: Maj Gen Naveed Ahmed, Sector Commander Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI) Sindh; Maj Gen Sohail Abbas Zaidi, Deputy DG ISI; Maj Gen Rizwan Akhtar, DG Sindh Rangers; Maj Gen Shehzad Sikander, DG Works; and Maj Gen Mian Hilal Hussain, DG Military Training. Three of their batch mates Zahid Latif Mirza, Ikram-ul-Haq and Obaidullah Khan Khattak were promoted last December. Mirza is presently Commander Army Air Defence Command; Haq is Inspector General Training and Evaluation; whereas Khattak is Commander Army Strategic Force Command.


----------



## fatman17

*Press Release*

*Rawalpindi - March 23 2014*

The President of Pakistan has been pleased to grant the Military awards to the officers and men of Pakistan Army, Navy and Air Force. 14 officers and men granted Sitara-e-Basalat, 109 Tamgha-e-Basalat, 43 Imtiazi Asnad, 91 COAS Commendation Cards, 44 Hilal-i-Imtiaz (Military), 54 Sitara-i-Imtiaz (Military) and 84 Tamgh-i-Imtiaz (Military).

Following officers and men have been conferred with Sitara-e-Basalat, Maj Gen Sana Ullah Khan (Shaheed), Lt Col Tauseef Ahmed (Shaheed), Lt Col Sajid Mushtaq (Shaheed), Capt Hassan Musahib Javed (Shaheed), Capt Naveed Khan (Shaheed,Sub Ikhlaq Ahmed Khan (Shaheed), Hav Abdul Rauf (Shaheed), Lnk Rahim Khan (Shaheed), Lnk Muhammad Irshad Khan (Shaheed), Lnk Muhammad Irfan Sattar (Shaheed), Sep Muhammad Asif (Shaheed), Sep Abid Ali (Shaheed)Sep Maraj Ahmad Rabbani (Shaheed), Sep Muhammad Shakeel (Shaheed), Wing Commander Umair Ahmed Najmi.

Following officers and men have been conferred with Tamgha-e-Basalat, Brig Qaisar Shahzad, Col Khalid Masood Khan (Shaheed), Maj Abdul Wahid Danish (Shaheed), Maj Atta Ullah, Maj Tariq Rahim, Capt Syed Muhammad Abbas Rizvi (Shaheed), Capt Imran Ullah (Shaheed), Capt Mohsin Raza Ali, Capt Muhammad Jamal, Lt Syed Mohtashim Haider Sherazi, Lt Tukreem Khawaja, Lt Ahmad Raza (Shaheed),Lt Humayoon Shaikh, Sub Muhammad Sarwar, (Shaheed), Sub Rasool Bux (Shaheed), Sub Muhammad Riaz, Sub Muhammad Izhar Khan, N/Sub Muhammad Mursaleen (Shaheed), N/Sub Muhammad Sarwar, N/Sub Itbar Khan (Shaheed),N/Sub Ali Zaman (Shaheed), N/Sub Muhammad Ilyas, N/Sub Khalid Ali (Shaheed), N/Sub Naeem Akhtar (Shaheed), Hav Zar Said (Shaheed), Hav Usman Ud Din (Shaheed), Hav Khan Afsar, Hav Muhammad RafiqueL/Hav Muhammad Anwar Khan (Shaheed), L /Hav Jamal Din (Shaheed), Nk Saif Ullah Khan (Shaheed), Nk Mehboob Ahmed (Shaheed), Nk Muhammad Yaqoob (Shaheed), Nk Rizwan Ali (Shaheed), Nk Tajammul Hussain, Nk Atta Ullah Khan (Shaheed), Nk Ibrar Muhammad (Shaheed), Nk Muhammad Bilal (Shaheed), Lnk Hayat Islam (Shaheed),Lnk Inayat Ullah (Shaheed), Up/Lnk Intikhab Alam, Lnk Imran Haider, Lnk Ghulam Shabir (Shaheed), Lnk Javed Iqbal, Lnk Amir Haider, Lnk Muhammad Naeem (Shaheed), Lnk Muhammad Aftab, Lnk Abid Hussain (Shaheed), Lnk Muhammad Chanvaiz (Shaheed),Lnk Muhammad Khan, Lnk Rab Nawaz (Shaheed), Lnk Muhammad Waris (Shaheed), Lnk Khazar Hayat (Shaheed), Lnk Abdul Majeed (Shaheed), Sep Israr Ahmed (Shaheed), Sep Muhammad Waseem Khan (Shaheed), Sep Aftab Ahmed (Shaheed), Sep Muhammad Akram (Shaheed),Sep Syed Atif Aziz (Shaheed), Sep Haji Tanveer Abbas (Shaheed), Sep Tanveer Khan (Shaheed), Sep Rafi Ullah (Shaheed), Sep Najeeb Ullah (Shaheed),Sep Muhammad Saqib (Shaheed), Sep Kamran Majeed (Shaheed), Sep Mehtab Ali (Shaheed), Swr Faisal Mahmood (Shaheed), Spr Imran Khan (Shaheed), Spr Ammar Ahmed (Shaheed), Spr Amjad Ali, Spr Shahid Abbas, Sep Ghulam Dastgir (Shaheed),Sep Muhammad Ajaz (Shaheed),Sep Muhammad Fiaz (Shaheed), Sep Muhammad Shoaib (Shaheed), Sep Faiz Muhammad (Shaheed), Sep Muhammad Awaise (Shaheed), Sep Touqeer Abbas, Sep Muhammad Altaf (Shaheed), Sep Muhammad Ashfaq (Shaheed), Sep Malik Muhammad Javed (Shaheed), Sep Muhammad Jahangir (Shaheed), Sep Muhammad Awais Qarni, Sep Naveed Abbas (Shaheed), Sep Muhammad Sajad Khan (Shaheed), Sep Noor Saeed Khan (Shaheed), Sep Abid Khan,Sep Manzoor Ali (Shaheed),Sep Muhammad Wali,Sep Imtiaz Ali (Shaheed), Sep Muhammad Hanif (Shaheed),Sep Shan Muhammad (Shaheed), Sep Wali Muhammad (Shaheed), Sep Sana Ur Rehman, Sep Ali Akhtar (Shaheed), Sep Waqar Abbas, (Shaheed),Sep Wasim Javed (Shaheed), Sep Aziz Ullah, Sep Saif Ullah (Shaheed), Sep Zulfiqar Ali (Shaheed), Sep Arshad Mehmood (Shaheed), Sep Amjad Ali (Shaheed), Sep Aamir Shahzad (Shaheed), Sep Tariq Mehmood (Shaheed), Sep Muhammad Ajmil Khan (Shaheed), Sep Istiraj Khan (Shaheed), Cfn / VM Gulzar Ahmed (Shaheed), Cfn / VM Ashok Kumar (Shaheed), Sep Ibrar Khan, Lt Azmat Ullah, LCDT Wajid Ali, CDT-I Afzal Khan, Wing Commander Azman Khalil.

Following officers and men have been conferred with Imtiazi Sanad, Col Muhammad Altaf, Lt Col Muhammad Afzal, Maj Ziaullah, Maj Gul Abbas, Maj Adeel Safdar, Capt Tariq Ahmed Mirza, Capt Muhammad Sohail Anwar, Capt Muhammad Rehan Kayani, Capt Yassar Iqbal Khattak, Capt Zohaib Nawaz Judga, Capt Zafar Ali, Capt Muhammad Naseem, Capt Zeeshan Shaukat Awan, Lt Muhammad Shoaib Nawaz Kurd, Lt Usman Jahangir Khan, Lt Muhammad Aqib Nawaz Khan, Lt Tasneem Ullah Khan, Sub Amjad Ali, Sub Shabir Ahmed, N/Sub Muhammad Saleem, Hav Muhammad Ashraf (Shaheed), Hav Muhammad Saddique, (Shaheed), Hav Habib Ullah Khan, L/Hav Jafar Shah, Nk Wisal Mehmood, Nk Muhammad Qasim, Nk Muhammad Ikram, Lnk Muhammad Munir (Shaheed),Up/Lnk Hafiz Ur Rehman, Lnk Basharat Ali, Sep Muhammad Sohail Akhtar (Shaheed), Sep Saghir Khan (Shaheed), Sep Abdul Qayyum Khan (Shaheed),Sep Muhammad Rauf, Sep Muhammad Ansar, Sep Farrukh Shahzad Khan, Sep Muzaffar Ali, Sep Yasar Nadeem, Sep Zeeshan Saeed, Sep Nazakat Hussain, Sep Abid Hussain,Sep Muhammad Azam,Sep Bakht Buland, Spr Muhammad Faheem, Sep Ghulam Ishaque (Shaheed).

Following officers and men have been conferred withCOAS Commendation Card,Brig Muhammad Aslam, Brig Muhammad Zafar Iqbal, Brig Tariq Hussain, Brig Rasikh Maqsood, Brig Javaid Sajjad Hashmi, Col Nadeem Rahmatullah Khan, Lt Col Muhammad Atif Saeed, Lt Col Nadeem Yousaf, Lt Col Hammad Raza, Lt Col Muhammad Yasien, Lt Col Muhammad Younis, Lt Col Muhammad Ahmad Madni, Lt Col Sabir Hussain Bhatti, Lt Col Ahmed Mujadid Khan Burki, Maj Muhammad Pervez Khan Niazi, Maj Mudassar Sharif Khan, Maj Usman Ali Minhas, Maj Muhammad Zia Ud Din Khan, Maj Arif Hussain, Maj Faisal Ali Shah, Maj Umar Mushtaq, Maj Muhammad Ali Raj, Maj Hassan Zaman Malik, Maj Jamil Ahmad Qureshi,Maj Ahmed Bilal, Maj Hassan Askari, Maj Muhammad Rashid Iqbal, Maj Syed Muhammad Asar Hussain, Capt Syed Muhammad Saqib Anjum, Capt Nasir Khan Jadoon, Capt Khurram Hayat, Capt Maisam Raza, Capt Adil Mehmood, Capt Hafiz Waleed, Capt Bilal Munir, Capt Eece Wali, Capt Abdur Rehman, Capt Muhammad Sajjad, Capt Muhammad Arsalan Munir, Lt Zulqarnain Shah, Lt Faisal Anwar, Lt Raja Usman Gul, Lt Tahir Anwar, Sub Ahmed Mir, Sub Muhammad Khan, Sub Muhammad Razzaq, Sub Muhammad Riaz, N/Sub Ashiq Ali, N/Sub Sana Ullah, N/Sub Abdul Hameed, Hav Muhammad Mushtaq, Hav Irfan Ali, Hav Muhammad Saraj, Hav Zahid Iqbal Aaqib, Hav Naveed Ur Rehman, Hav Ali Nawaz, Hav Ghulab Khan, Hav Abdul Jabbar, Hav Rasool Bux, Hav Safdar Hussain Pardesi, Hav Muhammad Ejaz, Hav Ijaz Ahmed, Hav Shahid Islam, Hav Muhammad Hussain,Hav Hidayat Ullah,Hav Khalid Rehman, Nk Muhammad Nadeem, Nk Muhammad Bawar Khan, Up/Nk Ahsan Mehmood, Nk Hidat Ali, Nk Siab Khan, Lnk Zia Ullah, Lnk Muhammad Ali, Lnk Muhammad Ameer, Lnk Baboo, Lnk Abdul Said,Sep Muhammad Asif, Snr Tech Imdadullah, Sep Mawali Khan, Sep Muzamil Hussain, Sep Aamir Mehmood,Spr Tasawar Hussain, Spr Tahir Khan, Sep Rizwan Ahmed Shahzad, Sep Zaheer Mehmood, Sep Basharat Khan, Sep Muhammad Tufail, Sep Mohsin Afzal, Sep Bilal Akram, Sep Nazakat Ali, Sep Muhammad Tanveer.

Following officers have been conferred withHilal-i-Imtiaz (Military), Maj Gen Muhammad Tariq Halim Suri, Maj Gen Rehan Abdul Baqi, Maj Gen Arshad Mahmood, Maj Gen Khalid Mahmood, Maj Gen Omar Mahmood Hayat, Maj Gen Sajjad Rasul, Maj Gen Shahid Baig Mirza, Maj Gen Asim Saleem Bajwa,T Bt, Maj Gen Muhammad Jaffar, Maj Gen Sadiq Ali, Maj Gen Syed Najmul Hassan Shah, Maj Gen Abdul Khaliq Naveed, Maj Gen Adil Khan, Maj Gen Amjad Fahim, Rear Admiral Shah Sohail Mahmood, Rear Admiral Syed Bashir Ahmed, Rear Admiral Waseem Akram, Air Vice Marshal Syed Muhammad Khan, Air Vice Marshal Sohail Ahmed Malik.

Following officers have been conferred withSitara-i-Imtiaz (Military), Brig Muhammad Amjad, Brig Jamal Abdul Nasir, Brig Sohail Mahmood, Brig Taufeeq Tahir, Brig Masroor Ahmed, Brig Muhammad Abdullah, Brig Muhammad Salah Ud Din, Brig Muhammad Naeem, Brig Muhammad Zia Ul Haq, Brig Irfan Mushtaq Kiyani, TI (M), Brig Haroon Malik, Brig Nadeem Akram Malik, Brig Saadat Saeed Bhutta, Brig Muhammad Yousaf, Brig Khalid Mahmood Chaudhry, Brig Muhammad Junaid, Brig Muhammad Raees Malik, Brig Abdul Ghaffar Khan, Brig Amal Zada Khan, Brig Waseem Khalid, Brig Muhammad Farooq Murawat, Brig Waseem Ayub, Brig Imran Ul Haq, Brig Ozair Ahmed, Brig Hassan Jalil Shah, Brig Masud Ahmed, Brig Iftikhar Ahmad Shahid, Brig Anjum Irshad Khan, Brig Javed Iqbal, Brig Zakir Hussain, Brig Arif Mahmood Butt, Brig Muhammad Anwar Iqbal, Brig Nasrullah Khan Nasir, Brig Shabbir Hussain, Brig Dilshad Ahmed Khan, Brig Muhammad Mazhar Hussain, Brig Akbar Waheed, Brig Ghulam Raza, Col Meer Khursheed Ali, Col Ijaz Maghfoor Satti, Col Zaigham Khan, Col Ahsan Raza, Col Khalid Baig, Col Tahir Hussain, Col Saeed Iqbal, Col Muhammad Khalid Khan, Col Naeem Haider, Col Syed Abdul Basit Bokhari, Col Nadeem Rahmat Ullah Khan, Col Inam Ullah Khan, Col Sharaf Ali Alavi, Col Saeed Anwar, Col Muhammad Salman Ashraf, Col Aamer Ikram, Commodore Suhail Hameed, Commodore Zain Zulfiqar, Commodore Faisal Rasool Lodhi, Commodore Zahid Ilyas, Commodore Moin Ahmed Waraich, Commodore Saeed Ahmed Butt, Commodore Sardar Amjad Mahmood, Commodore Ahmed Fauzan, Commodore Muhammad Aslam Khan, Commodore Muhammad Kamal Akhter, Commodore Mehboob Elahi Malik, Commodore Zahid Akram, Commodore Muhammad Waris, Air Commodore Shahid Akhter, Commodore Javed Syed, Commodore Fazal Mahmood, Commodore Shah Masroor Hussain, Commodore Muhammad Saleem Akhter, Group Captain Muhammad Amjad Iqbal, Group Captain Tajamul Hussain, Group Captain Rizwan Ahmad, Group Captain Rizwan Riaz, Group Captain Amjad Hussain.

Following officers have been conferred withTamgha-i-Imtiaz (Military).Lt Col Badar Rashid, Lt Col Ajmal Khan, Lt Col Mirza Adeel Danish, Lt Col Asad Ullah Khan, Lt Col Muhammad Mudassar Gulzar, Lt Col Sibtain Abbas, Lt Col Rizwan Kashif Khokhar, Lt Col Arshad Iqbal, Lt Col Sarfraz Ahmed, Lt Col Adeeb Ur Rahman Khan, Lt Col Muhammad Niaz Khan, Lt Col Tanweer Hussain Khan, Lt Col Farrukh Uz Zaman, Lt Col Mian Farooq Aziz, Lt Col Akbar Ali Butt, Lt Col Irfan Ahsan, Lt Col Muhammad Tariq Mumshad Bodla, Lt Col Riazat Ullah, Lt Col Naseem Ul Ghani, Lt Col Zafar Ali, Lt Col Junaid Alam, Lt Col Naveed Ejaz, Lt Col Muhammad Zahir Shafiq, Lt Col Muhammad Asim Mushtaq, Lt Col Sher Muhammad, Lt Col Sohail Shahzad, Lt Col Waqas Aslam Malik, Lt Col Arshad Munir Malik, Lt Col Muhammad Imran, Lt Col Muhammad Athar Siddique, Lt Col Shahid Saleem, Lt Col Azhar Hussain, Lt Col Muhammad Shafiq, Lt Col Muhammad Shahid Kamal, Lt Col Hameed Zaman, Lt Col Shahid Sultan, Lt Col Muhammad Asif, Lt Col Tariq Bashir, Lt Col Muhammad Afzal, Lt Col Rizwan Ahmed, Lt Col Shahzad Rasul, Lt Col Ishtiaq Hussain, Lt Col Muhammad Zahid, Lt Col Hamid Afzal, Lt Col Sikandar Ghafoor, Lt Col Muzammil Ahmed Khan, Lt Col Nadeem Akhtar Khan, Lt Col Nabi Bux, Lt Col Ansar Ahmad Khan, Lt Col Fawad Nazir, Lt Col Muhammad Aslam, Lt Col Mufti Tausif Ur Rehman, Lt Col Syed Nadeem Ahmed Saeed, Lt Col Muhammad Afzal, Lt Col Waqar Ali, Lt Col Waseem Ahmad Khan, Lt Col Waqar Muzaffar, Lt Col Abdul Wahab Nadeem, Lt Col Mrs Kausar Habib, Maj Saeed Ahmed Jokhio, Maj Khawar Sultan, Maj Faheem Azam, Maj Usman Riaz, Maj Jamil Akhtar, Maj Ashraf Haider, Maj Sabir Hayat, Maj Hafiz Muhammad Siddiq, Maj Ajaz Khan, Maj Saif Riaz Chaddher, Maj Ajaz Hussain, Maj Wali Khan, Maj Zar Muhammad Khan, Maj Muhammad Jaffar Siddique, Maj Syed Sajjad Hussain Musavi, Maj Saeed Ahmad, Maj Ehsan Ul Haq Azeem, Maj Ghulam Mustafa, Maj Mubasher Abbas Baig, Maj Nasir Rasheed, Maj Muhammad Shadab Lodhi, Maj Tauqeer Ahmed, Maj Khurram Aftab Warraich, Maj Malik Tariq Gulzar, Maj Mrs Nusrat Parveen, Maj Mrs Jamlia Kulssom, Commander Iftkhar-ul-Haq, Commander Shahid Masood, Commander Kashif Azam, Commander Majid Mahmood, Commander Zulfiqar Ahmed Khan, Commander Anwar Saeed, Commander Javed Latif Khan, Commander Muhammad Imran Nosher, Commander Haider Salman, Lt Commander Syed Moeez ul Haq, Lt Commander Muhammad Faisal Kiani, Lt Commander Mansoor Ahmed, Lt Commander Asad Iqbal Khokar, Lt Commander Ghulam Akber Tipu, Wing Commander Numan Waheed, Wing Commander Asim Ijaz, Wing Commander Syed Asghar Abbass Bukhari, Wing Commander Muzamil Jibran, Wing Commander Muhammad Amjad, Wing Commander Imran Saif, Wing Commander Muhammad Ejaz Yousaf Cheema, Wing Commander Muhammad Zafar Khan.

The resumption of US military aid to Pakistan is seen as a sign of normalisation 
of military-to-military ties between the US and Pakistan that had hit rock 
bottom after the killing of Osama bin Laden by US forces in Abbottabad in May 2011. 


Sources said the notable developments over the past one year include 
delivery of 150 additional radio sets, completed upgrades on 35 Pak F-16s, and 
imminent delivery of 374 M113 armored personnel carriers as Excess 
Defense Articles in April 2014..


Read more at:
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/articleshow/32768581.cms?utm_source=contentofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst


----------



## fatman17

Havaldar Abdul Khaliq winning Gold at the Asian Games 100m

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## fatman17

PK Peacekeepers

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nishan_101

fatman17 said:


> *Saudi Arabia loans USD1.5 billion to Pakistan in further sign of warming ties*
> 
> 
> Author:*Farhan Bokhari*, Islamabad
> Section:ASIA PACIFIC
> Countries:
> Pakistan
> Saudi Arabia
> Last posted:2014-03-19
> 
> Saudi Arabia gave USD1.5 billion to Pakistan on undisclosed terms in early March, prompting speculation that the two countries are working rapidly to further cement their security ties.
> 
> It was reported earlier in 2014 that Saudi Arabia had sought the deployment of Pakistani troops to the kingdom while Islamabad was seeking sales of its JF-17 Thunder fighter aircraft, Super Mushshak trainer aircraft and Al-Khalid main battle tank.
> 
> A senior Pakistan government official stated that "at least half the Saudi funds" came as a grant while the other half "could also become a grant in future".
> 
> On 11 March Pakistani Finance Minister Ishaq Dar publicly confirmed for the first time that "a friendly Islamic country" had provided funds to stop a depletion of Pakistan's liquid foreign currency reserves, though he refused to name the country in question.
> 
> On 17 March a senior Pakistani government official confirmed that "Saudi Arabia has given these funds" adding that "it is an indication of Pakistan's growing strategic importance for Saudi Arabia".
> 
> He also said that Pakistan had agreed to provide "military trainers to Saudi Arabia" without specifying the number of personnel involved. Earlier reports had suggested that Saudi Arabia was seeking between 20,000-30,000 troops, mainly for duties along the border with Yemen and for internal security purposes in northern Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Western diplomats in Islamabad stated that the recent Saudi financial assistance to Islamabad suggests that Pakistan had agreed to part of the Saudi request. "This is not a small amount of money. If Saudi Arabia has given such a large sum of money to Pakistan, there must be something in return, a quid pro quo," said one Western diplomat in Islamabad.
> 
> COMMENT
> Although Pakistan has apparently agreed to meet at least part of the Saudi request, Islamabad faces a difficult challenge in this area. Previous suggestions that Islamabad is widening its defence ties with Riyadh have usually met with criticism from analysts who argue that such a move could strain Pakistan's relations with Iran, given that Saudi Arabia and Iran remain at loggerheads.
> JDW



Instead KSA and other Muslim countries can help Pakistan by investing in Oil, Gas, Coal and other mineral exploration and supply... Both on Land and on Sea.... Also on development of Gwadar port along with Jiwani.


----------



## fatman17

*Growing tensions between Pakistani government, army lead to fears of another coup*

Author:*Farhan Bokhari*, Islamabad
Last posted:2014-04-10

Growing tensions between Pakistan's elected civilian leaders and the country's influential army have led to fears of another military takeover in Islamabad.

Concerns over civil-military relations are a particular worry for the West in a year when US-led forces are due to leave Afghanistan. Much of the military equipment being withdrawn from Afghanistan is travelling through Pakistan to the southern port city of Karachi.

Concerns mounted on 7 April when General Raheel Sharif, the chief of the Pakistan Army staff, said in rare public remarks that the military would protect its "dignity at all costs".

A senior army official opined that those remarks showed the army's anger over the recent indictment of retired General Pervez Musharraf, the former military ruler who stepped down in 2008.

The government of Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif has vigorously sought Musharraf's trial on charges of high treason related to events in 2007 when the former general announced a state of emergency and oversaw the imprisonment of judges, civil society activists, and politicians. The government has also refused Musharraf permission to travel to the United Arab Emirates to visit his ailing mother.

On 9 April, after General Sharif presided over a meeting of top commanders at the army headquarters in Rawalpindi, a second senior army official stated that the generals "expressed displeasure" with Khawaja Asif, the defence minister. Asif has a reputation as a public critic of the army.

Analysts said the wrangling comes at an unhelpful time for the government, which is locked in controversial peace negotiations with the Taliban. Many of the prime minister's critics say he will eventually have to oversee an army-led operation targeting Taliban strongholds in Pakistan's semi-autonomous tribal regions on the Afghan border. For that, he will need the army's support.

"The army has made it clear, enough is enough," retired Brigadier Farooq Hameed Khan, a former Pakistan Army commander and respected commentator, He said the army's "expression of displeasure with the defence minister sends a very strong message. The prime minister must review this situation and appoint a new defence minister to diffuse the crisis".

COMMENT
The army has directly ruled Pakistan for almost half of its life as an independent state - something that continues to be a powerful reminder that civilian government could be prone to another coup. Politicians close to the prime minister argue that the emergence of a robust private media and the growth of a civil society make it harder for the army to seize power in future. However, Western officials disagree.

"Pakistan is too important as the Islamic world's only country armed with nuclear weapons to be isolated," said one Western diplomat. "Its location next to Afghanistan means the world will need to continue doing business with Pakistan whatever form of government is in Islamabad."

Khan, however, said that General Sharif's remarks have not set the pace yet for a coup. "A lot depends on how the two sides [civil and military] move in the coming weeks to diffuse the crisis," he said.
JDW


----------



## nomi007




----------



## fatman17

*Accord inked on supply of US military hardware from Afghanistan to Pakistan*
April 12, 2014,

For news details Read on : Accord inked on supply of US military hardware from Afghanistan to Pakistan 
ISLAMABAD- Pakistan and US have reached an agreement over supply of military hardware to Pakistan, which is under the use of US forces in Afghanistan.

As per a private TV channel, defence ministry authorities have told that as per agreement inked between the two countries, US would provide to Pakistan the military equipment existing in Afghanistan. “US has sent the lists of this equipment to Pakistan and we are reviewing which equipment we have to acquire and which we have not to acquire,” they added. As per defence ministry authorities military equipment worth 7 to 8 million dollars would be delivered to Pakistan, while the vehicles which are under use in Afghanistan have started coming to Pakistan.

dont know how true this report is.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007

nomi007 said:


>








hope these vehicles also


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

fatman17 said:


> *Accord inked on supply of US military hardware from Afghanistan to Pakistan*
> April 12, 2014, 2:23 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For news details visit : Accord inked on supply of US military hardware from Afghanistan to Pakistan
> 
> For news details Read on : Accord inked on supply of US military hardware from Afghanistan to Pakistan
> ISLAMABAD- Pakistan and US have reached an agreement over supply of military hardware to Pakistan, which is under the use of US forces in Afghanistan.
> 
> As per a private TV channel, defence ministry authorities have told that as per agreement inked between the two countries, US would provide to Pakistan the military equipment existing in Afghanistan. “US has sent the lists of this equipment to Pakistan and we are reviewing which equipment we have to acquire and which we have not to acquire,” they added. As per defence ministry authorities military equipment worth 7 to 8 million dollars would be delivered to Pakistan, while the vehicles which are under use in Afghanistan have started coming to Pakistan.
> 
> dont know how true this report is.....



Equipment worth 7-8 million $ ... lemme guess com equipment,NVGs etc?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*Seventh major-general retires this year *

By Sardar Sikander Shaheen 
April 12, 2014 


ISLAMABAD: A two-star general of Pakistan Army, the seventh in ongoing year, reached the age of superannuation on Friday, after serving as major-general for over four years.
Major-General Hamid Shafique of the Army Medical Corps (AMC) reached his scheduled retirement age on April 11, sources at the General Headquarters (GHQ) told Daily Times. 
Prior to him, six major-generals have reached the age of superannuation this year, but none of them was from the AMC. Three of the retired generals were from the Engineers and one each from Ordnance, Army Services Corps (ASC) and Electrical and Mechanical Engineers (EME). 
Shafique was performing his duties as an adviser at the Army Medical College, Rawalpindi, at the time of retirement.
Last month, Major-General Jamal Shahid (EME) and Major-General Sajid Iqbal (ASC) reached the retirement age. 
In February, Major-General Ausaf Ali, Major-General Tahir Ashraf and Maj-Gen Ghulam Dastagir retired. All these three officers were from the Engineers. 
In January this year, Maj-Gen Faiz Muhammad Khan Bangash (Ordnance) reached the superannuation age.
The just retired Maj-Gen Hamid Shafique was promoted from brigadier to major-general rank in March 2010 along with 28 other brigadiers. Out of them, three major-generals Zahid Latif Mirza, Ikramul Haq and Obaidullah Khan got promotions last December, while Naveed Ahmed, Sohail Abbas Zaidi, Rizwan Akhtar, Shehzad Sikander and Mian Hilal Hussain are expecting promotion this year. 
The cases of five other major-generals from the same batch, Tariq Javed, Ghayur Mehmood, Asghar Nawaz, Nadir Zeb and Iqbal Aasi, may also be considered for promotions this year, depending on the availability of three-star slots and requirements, sources said. 
Last year, a total of nine major-generals were promoted to the rank of lieutenant-general, whereas 30 brigadiers were promoted to the major-general rank this February. The Army Promotion Board’s meeting for the promotions from two to three-star positions is scheduled in the coming months.
Apart from those promoted, awaiting or expecting promotions and the retired ones, other major-generals from the batch of 29 brigadiers promoted in the year 2010 have been superseded. Seven of them retiring this and next year are: Allah Ditta Khan, Inamul Haq, Imran Zafar, Agha Masood, Sohail Ahmed Khan, Imtiaz Sherazi and Nasrullah Dogar. 
Unlike other military arms, the AMC is the only services arm of Pakistan Army whose major-generals are not superseded, but mostly retired without getting promotions. Only one major-general from the AMC, at a time, is elevated to the rank of lieutenant-general. 
Pakistan Army Surgeon General, Lt-Gen Azhar Rashid, is the only three-star serving general from the AMC, whereas Commandant Armed Forces Institute of Rehabilitation Medicine (AFIRM), Maj-Gen Akhtar Waheed becomes the senior-most two-star general from the AMC with the retirement of Hamid Shafique. He will be retiring next year.


----------



## theprofessor

Pakistan Army will preserve its dignity: COAS Sharif 

*RAWALPINDI: Chief of Army Staff (COAS), General Raheel Sharif said on Monday that the Pakistan Army upholds the sanctity of all institutions and would resolutely preserve its own dignity and institutional pride.*

Army chief Sharif praised the professional skills of the brave and battle hardened Special Service Group (SSG) during a visit to their headquarters at Ghazi Base, Tarbela. COAS Sharif paid glowing tributes to the sacrifices of the SSG soldiers and officers and acknowledged their tremendous success while fighting against terrorists.

Speaking to SSG officers and soldiers, COAS said, Pakistan Army never has and never will shy away from rendering any sacrifice in ensuring a formidable defense and security of the motherland.

Drawing its strength from national support, with its characteristic coherence and resilience, Pakistan Army has contributed immensely towards national security and nation building and will continue to deliver on its mission.

Federal minister for railways Khawaja Saad Rafiq, endorsed the Army Chief's statement adding that it is the duty of the entire nation to protect respect, prestige and pride of the institution of armed forces of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

FRONTIER WORKS ORGANIZATION.
GOMAL DAM PROJECT















491 TO 494 ENGINEER GROUPS.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Omar

nomi007 said:


> il


7 8 Million?? iv'e heard that the equipment cost 7 8 billion....


----------



## airmarshal

fatman17 said:


> View attachment 24397
> 
> FRONTIER WORKS ORGANIZATION.
> GOMAL DAM PROJECT
> 
> View attachment 24400
> 
> 491 TO 494 ENGINEER GROUPS.



Where is this dam located?


----------



## Black Eagle 90

nomi007 said:


>





fatman17 said:


> *Accord inked on supply of US military hardware from Afghanistan to Pakistan*
> April 12, 2014,
> 
> For news details Read on : Accord inked on supply of US military hardware from Afghanistan to Pakistan
> ISLAMABAD- Pakistan and US have reached an agreement over supply of military hardware to Pakistan, which is under the use of US forces in Afghanistan.
> 
> As per a private TV channel, defence ministry authorities have told that as per agreement inked between the two countries, US would provide to Pakistan the military equipment existing in Afghanistan. “US has sent the lists of this equipment to Pakistan and we are reviewing which equipment we have to acquire and which we have not to acquire,” they added. As per defence ministry authorities military equipment worth 7 to 8 million dollars would be delivered to Pakistan, while the vehicles which are under use in Afghanistan have started coming to Pakistan.
> 
> dont know how true this report is.....


It should be $6-7 Billions equipment.


----------



## fatman17

Muhammad Omar said:


> 7 8 Million?? iv'e heard that the equipment cost 7 8 billion....


 
PK media esp. urdu press



airmarshal said:


> Where is this dam located?


 
S.Waziristan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Passing Out Parade is right now going on in kakul 
@Side-Winder

Cadets from Bahrain and Palestine are also among those who will pass out today @Aeronaut

Hamza Company got the flag for being better company last time it was Haider


----------



## Zarvan

Now March Past is going on


----------



## fatman17

25 Pounder Field Gun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

nomi007 said:


> hope these vehicles also



I think Pak Army is Getting 1300 of these....


----------



## Black Eagle 90

Muhammad Omar said:


> I think Pak Army is Getting 1300 of these....


Can Senior member tell us the real numbers? 13000 or 1500??


----------



## fatman17

Black Eagle 90 said:


> Can Senior member tell us the real numbers? 13000 or 1500??


 
according to US sources, 20 delivered, 160 to be offered.


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan, China begin joint military exercise*
DAWN.COM






Troops of Pakistan Army and People Liberation Army China, establishing a medical city during joint military exercise " Peace angel 2014" — Photo courtesy of ISPR

*RAWALPINDI: Two week long Pak-China Joint military exercise "Peace Angel 2014" commenced on Sunday near the garrison city of Rawalpindi.*

"Peace Angel 2014" would certainly pave the way for further cementing the existing bilateral relations between armies of the two countries, according to a statement issued by the Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR).
The statement added that the joint exercise aimed at sharing mutual experience and information in medical field through a comprehensive training programme in near real time environment.

Flags of both countries were hoisted and national anthem played to mark the opening of the military exercise.
Pakistan Army's Major General Hamayun Aziz, and senior colonel Liu Agiou of the People Liberation Army China, represented their respective countries in the opening ceremony.

The exercise was particularly designed within the scope of disaster relief operations caused due to massive floods and terrorist attacks on relief camps.

It would also provide an opportunity to exchange latest technological advancement in medical field to improve medical operations during peace and war.


----------



## Black Eagle 90

fatman17 said:


> according to US sources, 20 delivered, 160 to be offered.



Okie. So it was a rumour that PA would be getting all of the 13000 MRAPS. 
Thanks for clearing.


----------



## fatman17

Taking Aim - NWA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*HIT reveals new information on Al Khalid-I MBT*

Author:*Daksg Nakra, Kuala Lumpur*
Last posted:2014-04-23

Officials from Pakistan's Heavy Industries Taxila (HIT) disclosed new information about the greatly anticipated Al Khalid-Improved (I) main battle tank (MBT) during the recent DSA 2014 exhibition held in Kuala Lumpur.

Brigadier Ghulam Murtaza Qureshi (rtd), HIT's director of budget, marketing and procurement, stated that the development is being fast-tracked and the company plans to showcase the tank during the International Defence Exhibition and Seminar 2014 (IDEAS 2014) in Islamabad in December.

The development of the new MBT began earlier in the decade and Qureshi said it is around 50% complete. Some reports suggested it was being co-developed with China's NORINCO and was a version of China's MBT-3000.

Qureshi claimed this was incorrect and that the Al Khalid-I is an indigenous development of Pakistan's mainstay tank, the Al Khalid, which was jointly developed in the early 1990s with NORINCO (known in China as the MBT-2000) and commissioned in 2001.

The Pakistan Army's Armoured Corps operates about 420 Al Khalid MBTs, along with Al Zarrar (Type 59/59M), Type 69, Type 85 IIAP and T-80UD tanks. The Al Khalid-I will replace approximately 300 Type 85s and 320 T-80s, which are known to operate in semi-desert and desert areas of the country.

The existing Al Khalid is powered by a Ukrainian 6TD-2 power pack developing a maximum power of 1,200 bhp. It also features integrated battle management, auto transmission control, muzzle reference and active threat protection systems.

Qureshi added that the design concept of the Al Khalid-I is primarily based on further refining and improving mobility, firepower and protection. Initially, the design featured around 10 major changes over the Al Khalid hull, but due to rising costs and budgetary constraints, this has been reduced to six.

These include a new 1,500 bhp power pack to improve its power-to-weight ratio and a digital driver manual. The HIT official confirmed that it would retain the 125 mm smoothbore barrel. As of April 2014, trials are under way to finalise the new power pack. These details concur with comments at IDEAS 2012 by a senior official at Pakistan's Ministry of Defence Procurement who told said that an improved version would feature a more powerful diesel power pack, improved command and control and better night-fighting capabilities.

HIT plans to complete trials of the Al Khalid-I with the Pakistani Army by the first quarter of 2015 and based on results, it is hoping to achieve low rate initial production by June 2015. HIT currently has the capability to roll out 20-40 Al Khalid MBTs a year, suggesting it will look to achieve a similar production schedule for the improved version.

JDW

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

fatman17 said:


> *HIT reveals new information on Al Khalid-I MBT*
> 
> Author:*Daksg Nakra, Kuala Lumpur*
> Last posted:2014-04-23
> 
> Officials from Pakistan's Heavy Industries Taxila (HIT) disclosed new information about the greatly anticipated Al Khalid-Improved (I) main battle tank (MBT) during the recent DSA 2014 exhibition held in Kuala Lumpur.
> 
> Brigadier Ghulam Murtaza Qureshi (rtd), HIT's director of budget, marketing and procurement, stated that the development is being fast-tracked and the company plans to showcase the tank during the International Defence Exhibition and Seminar 2014 (IDEAS 2014) in Islamabad in December.
> 
> The development of the new MBT began earlier in the decade and Qureshi said it is around 50% complete. Some reports suggested it was being co-developed with China's NORINCO and was a version of China's MBT-3000.
> 
> Qureshi claimed this was incorrect and that the Al Khalid-I is an indigenous development of Pakistan's mainstay tank, the Al Khalid, which was jointly developed in the early 1990s with NORINCO (known in China as the MBT-2000) and commissioned in 2001.
> 
> The Pakistan Army's Armoured Corps operates about 420 Al Khalid MBTs, along with Al Zarrar (Type 59/59M), Type 69, Type 85 IIAP and T-80UD tanks. The Al Khalid-I will replace approximately 300 Type 85s and 320 T-80s, which are known to operate in semi-desert and desert areas of the country.
> 
> The existing Al Khalid is powered by a Ukrainian 6TD-2 power pack developing a maximum power of 1,200 bhp. It also features integrated battle management, auto transmission control, muzzle reference and active threat protection systems.
> 
> Qureshi added that the design concept of the Al Khalid-I is primarily based on further refining and improving mobility, firepower and protection. Initially, the design featured around 10 major changes over the Al Khalid hull, but due to rising costs and budgetary constraints, this has been reduced to six.
> 
> These include a new 1,500 bhp power pack to improve its power-to-weight ratio and a digital driver manual. The HIT official confirmed that it would retain the 125 mm smoothbore barrel. As of April 2014, trials are under way to finalise the new power pack. These details concur with comments at IDEAS 2012 by a senior official at Pakistan's Ministry of Defence Procurement who told said that an improved version would feature a more powerful diesel power pack, improved command and control and better night-fighting capabilities.
> 
> HIT plans to complete trials of the Al Khalid-I with the Pakistani Army by the first quarter of 2015 and based on results, it is hoping to achieve low rate initial production by June 2015. HIT currently has the capability to roll out 20-40 Al Khalid MBTs a year, suggesting it will look to achieve a similar production schedule for the improved version.
> 
> JDW



New Version of Al-Khalid tank???


----------



## nomi007

Rawalpindi - April 23, 2014: Lieutenant General Ishafq Nadeem Ahmed, installed Colonel Commandant AK Regiment. COAS pinning badges to formally install Lieutenant General Ishfaq Nadeem Ahmed, Chief of General Staff as Colonel Commandant of Azad Kashmir Regiment. Ceremony was held at AK Regimental Centre near Attock.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

April 24, 2014: In the last year the United States has resumed shipping military equipment to Pakistan. These shipments were halted after the 2011 U.S. raid into Pakistan to get Osama bin Laden. Pakistan was unhappy with this raid and retaliated which led to the U.S. halting military aid. All of that was sort-of patched up in 2013. Thus in the last year Pakistan received several major items, including high-end military radios, upgrades for 35 Pakistani F-16s and on the way are 374 upgraded M113 armored personnel carriers. Between 2002 and 2011 Pakistan received a lot more. This included four refurbished P-3C Orion maritime patrol aircraft. Three of these were destroyed by Islamic terrorists in 2011 but four more are on the way. Items already received include 14 F-16A jets, 59 T-37 jet trainers, nearly 6,000 military radio sets, 2,007 TOW anti-tank guided missiles; six AN/TPS-77 surveillance radars, six refurbished C-130E transport aircraft, a refurbished Perry class frigate, 12 refurbished AH-1F helicopter gunships (with eight more to come) and professional training for over 2,000 Pakistani military officers. Pakistan was also allowed to buy (with its own money rather than U.S. loans or gifts) 18 new F-16C fighters, 500 AMRAAM air-to-air missiles; 1,450 2,000 pound (909 kg) bombs; 500 JDAM Tail Kits and 1,600 Enhanced Paveway laser-guided kits for unguided bombs. 

Since 2002 the United States has provided Pakistan with over $20 billion in economic and military aid. About a quarter of that was military aid, including $3 billion worth of hardware. About a third of this is still awaiting delivery. Much of what was given in cash was stolen, and that was often blatant and with little effort to hide what was going on. Such is the culture of corruption in Pakistan. Even much non-cash aid, like food, office equipment or industrial items ended up getting sold with the cash disappearing into some government official’s foreign bank account.

It’s also believe that Chinese military experts get to carefully examine any American weapons and equipment delivered and some of it has probably been shipped back to China for the most retailed and thorough analysis.

Procurement: Pakistan Gets Back On Board The Gravy Train


----------



## Black Eagle 90

PAA is looking for Z-10s or ATAK or looking to get more AH-1 from US and other operators.


----------



## fatman17

Muhammad Omar said:


> New Version of Al-Khalid tank???


 
upgrade.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

fatman17 said:


> upgrade.....



Thanks....


----------



## fatman17

nomi007 said:


> April 24, 2014: In the last year the United States has resumed shipping military equipment to Pakistan. These shipments were halted after the 2011 U.S. raid into Pakistan to get Osama bin Laden. Pakistan was unhappy with this raid and retaliated which led to the U.S. halting military aid. All of that was sort-of patched up in 2013. Thus in the last year Pakistan received several major items, including high-end military radios, upgrades for 35 Pakistani F-16s and on the way are 374 upgraded M113 armored personnel carriers. Between 2002 and 2011 Pakistan received a lot more. This included four refurbished P-3C Orion maritime patrol aircraft. Three of these were destroyed by Islamic terrorists in 2011 but four more are on the way. Items already received include 14 F-16A jets, 59 T-37 jet trainers, nearly 6,000 military radio sets, 2,007 TOW anti-tank guided missiles; six AN/TPS-77 surveillance radars, six refurbished C-130E transport aircraft, a refurbished Perry class frigate, 12 refurbished AH-1F helicopter gunships (with eight more to come) and professional training for over 2,000 Pakistani military officers. Pakistan was also allowed to buy (with its own money rather than U.S. loans or gifts) 18 new F-16C fighters, 500 AMRAAM air-to-air missiles; 1,450 2,000 pound (909 kg) bombs; 500 JDAM Tail Kits and 1,600 Enhanced Paveway laser-guided kits for unguided bombs.
> 
> Since 2002 the United States has provided Pakistan with over $20 billion in economic and military aid. About a quarter of that was military aid, including $3 billion worth of hardware. About a third of this is still awaiting delivery. Much of what was given in cash was stolen, and that was often blatant and with little effort to hide what was going on. Such is the culture of corruption in Pakistan. Even much non-cash aid, like food, office equipment or industrial items ended up getting sold with the cash disappearing into some government official’s foreign bank account.
> 
> It’s also believe that Chinese military experts get to carefully examine any American weapons and equipment delivered and some of it has probably been shipped back to China for the most retailed and thorough analysis.
> 
> Procurement: Pakistan Gets Back On Board The Gravy Train


 
trash article - strategy page is the worst.

*U.S. seeks to navigate military-civilian power blocs in Pakistan*
*
Apr. 22, 2014 - 11:01AM | *

By John Kuhn 
Medill News Service

It has been six years since the Pakistani military gave up direct control of that nation’s government. But U.S. defense officials continue to deal directly with Pakistan’s military leaders — potentially undermining the civilian government led by Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif, experts said.

In the past, the U.S. favored dealing directly with the Pakistani military instead of the civilian government because the military could get things done, said Reza Jan, an analyst at the American Enterprise Institute. The question going forward is whether the U.S. can effectively work with Pakistan’s military through its civilian government, he said.

For much of the last decade, the U.S. dealt only with the Pakistani military. Pervez Musharraf seized power through a military coup in 1999, and from 2001 to 2008 served as president. He was charged with treason earlier this year for undermining Pakistan’s constitution in 2007, when he fired top judges in order to slow an opposition movement.

Now as Pakistan’s civilian government consolidates control, lines of authority between civilian leaders and the traditionally powerful military are changing — and that creates tension, said Jan.

“The two sides are doing that dance, trying to figure out where the line has moved to,” he said. “But I don’t think it’s the case where the military pulls the strings from the shadows and the government is just there for show.”

However, Christine Fair, assistant professor at Georgetown and author of “Fighting to the End,” a book on the Pakistani army’s strategic culture, said that she has not seen any evidence that the military has ceded real control to the civilian government.

“The Pakistan military doesn’t have to run the country to have its preferred policy operationalized,” she said, adding that this is why the U.S. military still works directly with the generals in that strategically critical Central Asian nation.

Fair said that although Musharraf’s trial will act as a deterrent for any Pakinstani army chief considering a future coup, it’s a personal indictment of Musharraf rather than an indictment of the army.

Pakistan’s “military controls all of the policy levers that generally influence the United States,” Fair said. “There is a space where America can engage civilian counterparts but those spaces have to be far away from anything that the Pakistani military cares about,” she added.

Aqil Shah, a lecturer at Princeton University and author of “The Army and Democracy: Military Politics in Pakistan,” said he is not convinced that Pakistan’s military fully recognizes the authority of the country’s civilian government.

“Pakistan’s military has traditionally dominated the state, which has an impact on how they perceive their own legitimate role,” he said.

Since its inception, Pakistan has been engaged in near-constant conflict, making military strength crucial. The threat of war with India is a big reason why Pakistan’s military must be powerful, said Shah. Both countries have nuclear weapons, a threat that has given generals incentive and opportunity to increase their political influence, Shah said.

Shah said he doesn’t see Pakistan’s military fully accepting its lesser role under civilian government unless “Indian and Pakistani hostilities are resolved.” He added that military personnel would need to unlearn much of what they have been taught in order to accept the civilian government as legitimate.

“It’s possible a re-socialization of the army happens,” Shah said, but not likely. He said that when he has asked Pakistani generals if they could name one other professional military in the world that acts as Pakistan’s does, they respond with, “Could you name one country [like] Pakistan?”

The Pakistani military is good at manipulating public opinion, the media and even judges, which leave it with a sort of veto power over proposed policy changes it doesn’t like, Shah said. He added that the military has particular control of the country’s national security narrative.

But Jan said that the Pakistani media is part of the reason civilian control is growing. “The media actively goes after stories dealing with the military and insurgents,” he said.

And a hyperactive news media and growing social media — combined with a new reverence for the judiciary — has kept memories of the downsides of total military control fresh in citizens’ minds, allowing the current civilian government a chance to “flex its muscle,” Jan said.

For the U.S., Jan said the changing landscape in Pakistan still features considerable military-to-military contact, “but the U.S. is trying to keep it quieter now.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

this book should have a chapter on: How to not meddle in politics!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

meeting to exchange war dead & wounded- 1965


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal.

It's now or never. Make an example out of GEO or be ready to be maligned forever... Half measures will yield even worse results in the future...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

anyone wanna play!





mules in FATA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nawazish Ali Khan Warsi

Pakistan need Collective Security Arrangements with Leftover Muslim Countries and China. 
Army Need Permission to take this decision from Elected Government after they know that they will not perform or they are not willing to do this?.

Is there any alternative way that on National Security Matters Army will take decisions by themselves?

We have to limit Politicians if they are or they are not willing to do anything useful i personally think that we are lacking on taking decisions no matter what. We give our enemies too much time to think and bluff us after we know that they are our enemies.

If we know everything about everyone then, What force stop us taking action ? Allah Ko Muah Dikhana hai and What will happen if we still wait and give time to them they will grow more strong?


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

Nawazish Ali Khan Warsi said:


> Pakistan need Collective Security Arrangements with Leftover Muslim Countries and China.
> Army Need Permission to take this decision from Elected Government after they know that they will not perform or they are not willing to do this?.
> 
> Is there any alternative way that on National Security Matters Army will take decisions by themselves?
> 
> We have to limit Politicians if they are or they are not willing to do anything useful i personally think that we are lacking on taking decisions no matter what. We give our enemies too much time to think and bluff us after we know that they are our enemies.
> 
> If we know everything about everyone then, What force stop us taking action ? Allah Ko Muah Dikhana hai and What will happen if we still wait and give time to them they will grow more strong?


 

"Leftover Muslim Countries"...???


----------



## fatman17

still held in strategic reserve - 'last ditch'

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Jane's Defence Weekly
*Pakistan army chief in Saudi Arabia for military drills*
Author:*Farhan Bokhari*, Islamabad
Section:ASIA PACIFIC
Last posted:2014-05-01

A two-day visit to Saudi Arabia by General Raheel Sharif, Pakistan's army chief, from 28 April has sparked fresh speculation over the two countries' interest in expanding their defence ties.

According to the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) directorate general - the main public relations wing of Pakistan's armed forces - Gen Sharif watched Exercise 'Saif Abdullah' in Saudi Arabia, along with the king of Bahrain, the crown prince of the United Arab Emirates, the prime minister of Jordan, and military commanders from Gulf Co-operation Council (GCC) member countries.

A senior Pakistani government official stated that "Pakistan has a deep interest in the Saudi exercise", which he said involved about 100,000 Saudi armed forces personnel. Some parts of the exercise were held near the Yemeni border, which is increasingly important to the Kingdom due to the growing Al-Qaeda-supported insurgency in that country.

Analysts said Gen Sharif's visit appeared to be more than purely ceremonial, given recent reports that Saudi Arabia is looking to host serving or retired Pakistani military personnel.

Some reports even suggest Saudi Arabia is seeking the help of Pakistani troops to train Syrian insurgents opposed to President Bashar Al-Assad's regime, as well as to carry out duties along the Yemeni border.

"I think the visit has to be seen within the context of Pakistan and Saudi Arabia seeking to renew their military and security ties," said Brigadier Farooq Hameed Khan (rtd).

Meanwhile, a senior Western diplomat in Islamabad said Gen Sharif's visit also appeared to follow up on Pakistani offers to sell arms to Saudi Arabia.

it was previously reported that Islamabad had offered to sell JF-17 Thunder fighter aircraft and Al-Khalid main battle tanks to Saudi Arabia. "The Pakistani Army is seeking a broader relationship with the Saudis. Gen Sharif's visit to Saudi Arabia is not just a ceremonial one," the Western diplomat said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

Chief of Army Staff, General Raheel Sharif, Inaugurated “Signals Centre of Excellence” with latest communication equipment and a training block with state of the art laboratory equipment during his visit to Military College of Signals today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Informant

fatman17 said:


> View attachment 26563
> 
> still held in strategic reserve - 'last ditch'



Oye hoey hoey hoey! Kya baat hai, freaking WW1 water cooled Browning


----------



## nomi007

any latest news about mrap


----------



## nomi007

pakistan's gift to afghanistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

nomi007 said:


> any latest news about mrap



160 MARPs Delivered that's latest NEWS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Side-Winder

Gen Raheel to visit Afghanistan


----------



## Donatello

Side-Winder said:


> Gen Raheel to visit Afghanistan



Tell him to tell the Afghans that their cozying up to India should not come at a cost to Pakistan, or Afghans would have to pay the price. Just seal the freakin border and bomb the militants in the tribal region.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pak Fauj Zindabad

The book by Aqil Shah seems to have good source material on Pak Army

Anyone read this book? Available in Pakistan?


----------



## fatman17

Pak Fauj Zindabad said:


> The book by Aqil Shah seems to have good source material on Pak Army
> 
> Anyone read this book? Available in Pakistan?


 
title please?





Indian troops walk past a destroyed indian tank - Khulna-71

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pak Fauj Zindabad

The Army and Democracy: Military Politics in Pakistan (Harvard University Press, 2014)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pak Fauj Zindabad

Aqil Shah, The Army and Democracy: Military Politics in Pakistan (Cambridge: Harvard University Press, 2014)

Sorry this is the complete reference. Read a couple of interesting reviews.


----------



## Pak Fauj Zindabad

Okay. from reports in the India media, it seems the author has used sensitive NDU materials usually not accessible and the Green Books to blame the Pak Army for Pakistan's political underdevelopment and regional insecurity/terrorism in South Asia. The Indian press is obviously eating it up like anything. Must read it to arrive at judgment, but still, it seems this narrative will only harm Pakistan Army and the national interest.


----------



## Luisstevie

verry gooddddddddddddd..
i love it


----------



## Inception-06

Why the Pakistan Type-69 and Type-59 Tanks are painted always black ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fieldmarshal

Why the Pakistan Type-69 and Type-59 Tanks are painted always black ?

its green buddy not black

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Ulla said:


> Why the Pakistan Type-69 and Type-59 Tanks are painted always black ?
> 
> View attachment 32993
> View attachment 32994


 
military green mostly but some tanks are painted black also.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pak Fauj Zindabad

Fieldmarshal said:


> Why the Pakistan Type-69 and Type-59 Tanks are painted always black ?
> 
> its green buddy not black



How do I start a new thread or conversation? Please help.



fatman17 said:


> military green mostly but some tanks are painted black also.


Sir, how do I start a new conversation or thread?


----------



## Inception-06

fatman17 said:


> title please?
> 
> View attachment 31415
> Indian troops walk past a destroyed indian tank - Khulna-71



related to this destroyed indian Pt-76 Tank, which is a light amphibious Tank, I want to show this war-paint.


"Pakistani Patton Tanks storms forward in a line of Indian Pt-76 Tank Regiment, alongside with heavy Pakistani Infantry."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Tilla Ranges





Hatf III




Hatf III

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Industry
*Pakistan announces USD7 billion budget*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok and Craig Caffrey, London* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
03 June 2014

Pakistan has announced a Fiscal Year 2014-15 (FY 2014-15) defence budget of PKR700 billion (USD7 billion) on 3 June, a year-on-year increase of 11%.

The military expenditure amounts to 18% of total government outlay during FY 2014-15 and an estimated 2.7% of annual GDP. However, the increase comes against a backdrop of persistently high (although slightly declining) national inflation as well as reduced military aid from the United States. In real terms, growth is expected to be limited to around 3.1%.

Budgetary documents published by the Ministry of Finance show the bulk of the FY 2014-15 defence budget is allocated to employee-related expenses (PKR293.6 billion) and operating expenses (PKR180.2 billion).

that leaves PKR 226 for capital investments for the tri-services.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

MBT-3000

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan Again Boosts Defense Budget, but at Smaller Rate*
*
Jun. 5, 2014 - 03:10PM | By USMAN ANSARI | *






*Pakistani paramilitary soldiers display seized weapons and ammunition. Pakistan has again increased the size of the defense budget. (BANARAS KHAN/AFP)*

*ISLAMABAD* — Pakistan has followed recent trends and again increased the size of its defense budget, but also continued the trend of a steady decline in that rate of increase.
The government unveiled its FY2014-2015 budget on Tuesday, showing an 11 percent increase over the revised FY2012-2013 allocation.

The approved defense budget currently stands at 700 billion Pakistani rupees (US $7 billion).
The service breakdown is nearly US $3.4 billion for the Army, $1.5 billion for the Air Force and $725 million for the Navy.

Additionally, the Inter-Services Organisations and Defence Production Establishment have been allocated nearly $1.5 billion and the Inter Services Intelligence Directorate has been allocated the same amount, $1.5 billion.

Former Australian defense attache to Islamabad, Brian Cloughley, says, “It is likely that the increase is prompted largely by increased operating costs, with perhaps some allocations for capital equipment.”

However, counterinsurgency efforts against the Taliban are responsible for a large part of the operational expenditure.

“The most important aspect of expenditure is maintaining large forces in the west of the country, where vehicle fuel alone is a major item of expenditure,” he said.

The $7 billion budget amounts to 18 percent of the national budget and 2.36 percent of GDP, which is an increase from the nearly $6.4 billion allocated for FY2012-2013, (revised later to $6.6 billion).

Though this appears to be a large amount, compared to a total national budget increase of only 2 percent, $2.4 billion of the military’s budget will effectively be spent on salaries. This leaves $1.8 billion for operational expenses and nearly $1.6 billion for acquisitions and maintaining arms and ammunition. Some $744 million will spent on infrastructure improvement and maintenance.

Prior to what has been unveiled and approved, the new defense budget had been estimated at just over $7.6 billion.

Defense budget increases have also maintained their downward trend in percentage terms despite the defense budget overall having doubled in five years.

In percentage terms, the defense budget increased by 21.46 percent in FY2009-2010, 17.58 percent in FY2010-11, 14.73 percent in FY2011-2012 and 11.79 percent in FY2012-2013.

Overall, the government has claimed Pakistan is now on the road to economic recovery, but analysts are unconvinced.

Salma Malik, assistant professor at the Department of Defence & Strategic Studies, Quaid-i-Azam University, said this seems to be more of “a smokescreen” that will not allow for capital defense acquisitions.

“If we look at the economic profile realistically, I doubt there is any definite improvement other than a cosmetic facelift for the economy; for defense outlays, there is a need for substantial outlays and reforms,” she said.
As a result, she does not believe the military can do anything other than maintain its present course of action, though alternatives could be explored.

“The defense sector will keep moving and improvising at the similar pace they were doing previously, but alternate procurement options are something to keenly observe, such as Russian and even British to an extent, though latter is just a dumping of their defense waste.”

Nevertheless, due to the budget increase, analysts are considering whether the military can get any of its capital acquisition/modernization back on track.

If so, analyst Usman Shabbir of the Pakistan Military Consortium think tank says the items at the top of each services shopping list are well known.

“For Navy it must be newer frigates and submarines, for the Air Force, more F-16s and JF-17s to replace F-7s and Mirages, but I am not sure for the Army as they are well covered, though most likely new attack helicopters to supplement the Cobra fleet,” he said. ■

*Email: unsari@defensenews.com.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

*5th JUNE - PAKISTANI PEACEKEEPERS DAY*
.

*Press Release

Rawalpindi - June 05, 2014*

5th June is observed as Pakistani Peacekeepers Day and it marks an important event to pay homage to Pakistani martyrs who made supreme sacrifice in noble cause of International peace and security.
The day is being observed as Pakistani Peacekeepers Day with humility and modesty in the honour of 24 brave Pakistani soldiers who sacrificed their lives while ensuring safety of the people of Somalia and UN comrades overwhelmed by the rebels in UN Mission Somalia (UNOSOM) on 5th June 1993 (maximum casualties occurred on a single day in “Operation United Shield”). Till now, 139 Pakistanis in uniform have sacrificed their lives under UN Umbrella in different Missions all over the World.

Pakistan’s commitment with UN for promoting international peace and prosperity stems from the vision of our Founding Father, Quaid-e-Azam, Muhammad Ali Jinnah. Pakistan firmly believes in the purpose and principles of the UN charter and it has been actively participating in multinational efforts to maintain peace and order around the globe since 1960, when it deployed its first ever contingent in Congo.

Over past 54 years, Pakistan has been the most significant and consistent contributor for the United Nation peacekeeping around the world. At the moment more than 7000 Pakistani peacekeepers are rendering valuable services in different Peacekeeping Missions of United Nations.

Pakistani Nation can feel proud of the men and women of their armed forces, who have always been there to protect not only their homeland but are doing their best to keep the Flag of our great country flying high all over the world; as envisioned by the Father of the Nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

*Soldiers from present-day Pakistan honoured for services in WWI*
By Dawn.com





— Photo courtesy: gov.uk/government
Three soldiers from Pakistan were among 175 men honoured in a ceremony held by the British government for winning UK’s highest military honour, the Victoria Cross, for services rendered in the First World War.
The soliders include Sepoy Khudadad Khan, Jemadar Mir Dast and Naik Shahamad Khan. There are a total of 11 VCs that were awarded to soldiers from pre-partition of India and of them, three trace their origins to present day Pakistan.
As part of the British government’s First World War Centenary Programme, HRH The Duke of Kent and Senior Foreign Office Minister Baroness Sayeeda Warsi unveiled commemoration plaques for 175 foreign men.
The 11 bronze memorial plaques, which were on display for public in London this week, bear the names of Victoria Cross holders and will be sent to the recipients’ home countries.
The plaques will be showcased at a prominent location while acting as a symbol of gratitude that is felt towards the recipients by the people of UK.
Meanwhile, the plaque commemorating the Pakistani recipients of the Victoria Cross will be presented to the government later this year.
Speaking about the event, Senior Foreign Office Minister Baroness Warsi said: "It is important to remember this was a truly global war, one which pulled in people from every corner of the earth. Sacrifices were made not only by people in the United Kingdom but by many millions across the world: whether it was the large proportion of Australian men who volunteered to fight in a war far from home, the 1.2 million troops from the Indian Subcontinent who took part in the war, or the essential support which came from the islands of the West Indies. It is truly inspiring that so many countries came together 100 years ago to uphold our way of life. This was a war which saw extraordinary courage and sacrifice from an entire generation."
"This year, we are marking our gratitude to 175 men from 11 countries, including Pakistan, who demonstrated the utmost bravery “in the face of the enemy” during the First World War. These extraordinary men were awarded the Victoria Cross, Britain’s highest award for valour for their actions during the War. We shall honour them by engraving their names on bronze memorial plaques, to be presented to their home countries, sending out a powerful message that people of all backgrounds and faiths can unite in the name of a common cause."
"I am determined that we ensure that people of all backgrounds and of all generations learn about the courage and heroism of their forefathers a hundred."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Baloch Regiment





Dont mess with me!





Sardar Khan - 1st Punjab - 1953

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Metanoia

*‘Kayani was reluctant to launch N Waziristan operation’*

ISLAMABAD: A former Pakistan Army spokesperson has revealed that former army chief Gen (retd) Ashfaq Pervez Kayani was reluctant to launch a major military offensive against Taliban militants in North Waziristan despite the military leadership's decision three years ago.

Speaking during an interview with BBC Urdu published on Monday, former DG Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) Maj Gen (retd) Athar Abbas said that the military leadership of the country was in favour of launching the military offensive in 2010, however, it could not have been launched due to the indecision of Gen Kayani.

Abbas replied in the affirmative when questioned whether personal weaknesses of the former army chief played a part in the reluctance to launch the operation. “This is generally true,” he said.

“He (Kayani) was hesitant regarding the military offensive in North Waziristan … he was delaying the decision because he thought the decision would be considered as his personal verdict.” “That is why he kept on delaying the decision which cost us dearly,” Abbas added.

He said that this indecisiveness wasted a lot of time and the country, public, government and the armed forces paid a heavy price for it.

“The delay has strengthened the extremists … they have grown in numbers and they are more resourceful, they are better connected with each other now and in my opinion things have become more complicated,” said the former DG ISPR.

He revealed that the then top military leadership had decided to launch the military operation in North Waziristan upon recommendations of military commanders stationed there and on the basis of intelligence reports gathered from the area.

“The on ground military commanders were of the view that peace could not be restored in the country without a major military offensive because all kinds of militants had gathered in that area.”

Abbas said before that there were two kind of opinion prevailing among the top military leadership ranks. “One opinion was in favour of the offensive while another group was for delaying the action,” he added.

He said dealing with Haqqani Network was one of the reasons for the delay, adding that there was another issue of internally displaced persons (IDPs).

Athar Abbas revealed that the United States also contributed to the indecision, saying that unremitting pressure of launching the operation from the American leadership made it difficult for the Pakistani authorities as it would have looked like a decision taken on the behest of the US.

Source: Dawn News Online.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mave



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FunkyGen

A well developed army but a lame Air force and an even lamer Navy, WE ARE IDIOTS!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fatman17

5.56x45mm Nato





7.62x51mm Nato

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Side-Winder

7th July

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007

future soldier

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Armor: TOW Abides


July 11, 2014: Two defense companies, Raytheon (the current manufacturer of TOW) and Thales are investing over $30 million to develop new components for the TOW missile that will keep the system current, more reliable and cheaper to build and maintain. This sort of work has been going on for over three decades and is one reason why TOW is still widely used after all that time.


Despite having been in service since the early 1970s, the BGM-71 TOW (Tube-launched, Optically-tracked, Wire-guided) missile has turned into another one of those perennials. In other words, a design that is so good it is difficult to replace and the original continues to be useful and in demand. Sort of the like the Sidewinder air-to-air missile and the M-16 or AK-47 rifles. There have been many new and improved competitors developed, but the originals (somewhat upgraded) continue in service, production and demand. There are so many TOW launchers and missiles out there that it has become big business to refurbish and upgrade both launcher and missiles. That is a lot cheaper than buying new missiles or missile designs and with TOW you know what you got and are comfortable with it.

TOW has been in service since 1970, and over 500,000 missiles have been manufactured. All versions are shipped and fired from a sealed launch tube. The 1970 version weighed 19 kg (42 pounds) and had a 3.9 kg (8.6 pound) warhead. The latest version (TOW 2B or BGM-71F) weighs 22.7 kg (50 pounds) and has a 6.2 kg (13.5 pound) warhead that can defeat ERA (Explosive Reactive Armor).

The last time TOW destroyed tanks was in 2003, during the Iraq invasion, but it was since been used frequently against enemy strongholds in Iraq and Afghanistan. There may have been some recent tank kills in Syria, where the rebels have received some TOW systems from the United States. TOW has gotten high praise from operators throughout its four decades of use and appears to have a decade or more of life left in it, at least on the ground. In the air TOW has largely been replaced by Hellfire, which came into use in the 1980s and has undergone several improvements. There are also several more recent and smaller missiles that are displacing Hellfire. TOW was innovative for the 1970s but has not been able to evolve fast enough to eliminate the market for new designs.

One things that distinguishes TOW from later designs is that more recent missiles are wireless. This has not proved to be as critical an innovation as many thought. There have been several wireless versions of TOW.

Raytheon's radio controlled TOW was developed for use on AH-1 helicopter gunships, and the Saudis bought over a thousand of these wireless (RF) TOWs for ground use by their National Guard (a tribal militia formed to protect the royal family). There were other wireless TOWs. Work on such missiles dates back three decades. But the U.S. Army never adopted any of them. Israel developed its own wireless version (MAPATS or "Laser TOW") in the 1980s. The Israeli TOW uses a laser designator and still has a range of 4,000 meters.

MAPATS weighs 29.6 kg (65 pounds) and evolved into a different missile in the 1990s. The Raytheon wireless TOW was lighter than MAPATS but still had a range of only 4,000 meters.

The thing TOW has going for it is reliability. It gets the job done, with either the wire guidance or later wireless models. It is a simple, precise and relatively cheap weapon that has constantly proved useful in combat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Danish saleem

nomi007 said:


> future soldier



This pic is for Operation zarb-e-azab!
but the camera mounted on the head is in weight that soldier not able to move his neck freely.

Danish


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Danish saleem said:


> This pic is for Operation zarb-e-azab!
> but the camera mounted on the head is in weight that soldier not able to move his neck freely.
> 
> Danish



thts not a camera slick... thts a NVG.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Siraj Mam

Best Army in the whole world. we will support you ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Signals College

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

1st *HMMWV *handed over to pakistan army not by usa but by TTp

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistani flag hoisted in France on Bastille Day *

Staff Report 
July 19, 2014



LAHORE: The Pakistani flag was raised by representatives of the armed forces of Pakistan in the French “Bastille Day Military Parade” held in Paris where the president of the country was also present.
The July 14 Military Parade held each year is a French military parade commonly known as “The Bastille Day Military Parade”. It is a very popular event in France that is broadcast on French local TV and is one of the oldest regular military parades in the world.
The parade passes down the Champs-Elysées from L’Arc de Triomphe to Place de la Concorde where the French Republic president and his government along with foreign ambassadors to France stand. 
The parade honours international victims of the First World War. On the July 14 this year, France commemorated the centennial of the First World War (1914–1918) and all countries whose soldiers were involved were invited to participate in the military parade.
According to a press release, issued by the French Embassy in Pakistan on Friday, representatives of the armed forces (army, navy, air force) of Pakistan bearing the national flag marched on the Champs-Elysées as part of this military parade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichmarshal

The army n the airforce chaps could have been wearing the full s d, as the occasion dictated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## airbus101

No PR168/2014-ISPRDated: July 23, 2014
Rawalpindi - July 23, 2014:
Chief of Army Staff General Raheel Sharif,visited Pakistan Military Academy(PMA) Kakul today. His visit was focused on the current training regime for cadets and PMA’s capacity enhancement projects. He appreciated ongoing improvements in the training and administrative facilities. In order to cater for the requirements of Army ,he also laid the foundation stone of the *4th Pakistan Battalion.*

Earlier on arrival,he was received by Insepector General Training and evaluation, Lieutenant General Ikram and Commandant PMA, Major General Nazir Butt. 


https://www.ispr.gov.pk/front/image_resize.aspx?url=../archive_images/6299.jpg&width=600&height=0


----------



## Shanixeeee

What is the strength of a battalion..???


----------



## syed_yusuf

It mean Kakul is expanding by good 25%. we expect 20-25% more cadet graduated from PMA in next 2 years.


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan’s UN Peacekeepers*

The Express Tribune reported on July 22 that, according to UN-released data, Pakistan’s troop contribution to UN peacekeeping missions has dropped by almost 32 percent since 2009. Pakistan, the top troop contributor in 2009 with 10,680 troops, is now only the sixth largest contributor with 7,203 troops to UN peacekeeping missions so far in 2014.[11]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Corps AOR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

66th Youm e shahadat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Badge of 1st Punjab Regiment - 1947-56.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

nomi007 said:


> future soldier



no present and past soldier..


----------



## Rashid Mahmood



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gangsta_rap

fatman17 said:


> View attachment 39279



"OpFor solutions"
Wait what? So the U.S military sometimes uses a phoney "Pakistan army" as a mock enemy in their combat simulations?
That explains a lot.


----------



## fatman17

Rashid Mahmood said:


>


 
shouldnt the PM be doing this......?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

fatman17 said:


> shouldnt the PM be doing this......?




Exactly, 
but our PM is so "religious" that he had to be in KSA for Eid....praying for Pakistan....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Rashid Mahmood said:


> Exactly,
> but our PM is so "religious" that he had to be in KSA for Eid....praying for Pakistan....


 
pls excuse me.....


----------



## FunkyGen

Rashid Mahmood said:


> Exactly,
> but our PM is so "religious" that he had to be in KSA for Eid....praying for Pakistan....


Sadly entire Pakistan is..... what's your point, atheism?


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

FunkyGen said:


> Sadly entire Pakistan is..... what's your point, atheism?




Sarcasm....
if you can get it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

Hey as I was coming back from office I saw Army Truck and few Hilux and soldiers were carrying lot off weapons but they were wearing old Khaki uniforms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan Appoints New Defense Secretary*
*
Aug. 6, 2014 - 03:49PM | By USMAN ANSARI *






*Mohammad Alam Khattak addresses a press conference in Peshawar on June 28, 2008. (TARIQ MAHMOOD/AFP)
ISLAMBAD* — Pakistan has appointed a new defense secretary, Mohammad Alam Khattak, a retired lieutenant general. His predecessor, Asif Yasin Malik, stepped down this week after two years on the job.
Khttak's appointment was approved by the Prime Minister on Monday and he is expected to take up the position soon.
Usually filled by a retired senior military officer, the secretary’s post involves coordinating between the military and civilian leadership.
Khattak retired in October as the commander of the Quetta-based Southern Command. From 2009 to 2011, he served as the Chief of Logistics Staff at Army Headquarters in Rawalpindi. His frontline experience involved command of an infantry division and heading the paramilitary Frontier Constabulary in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa as the Inspector General, Frontier Corps (IGFC).
As IGFC, Khattak drew some controversy for "talking with the extremists ... to try to get them to see reason," said Brian Cloughley, former Australian defense attache to Islamabad.
"There wasn't a hope of that, and there was some criticism of him at the time. It's always easy to be wise after the event, and this was realized by the [Chief of Army Staff], and he was promoted and did well," Cloughley said.
He said he believes Khattak will perform well in his new job and there are unlikely to be any surprises.
"He seems to get on well with the civilian bureaucracy, and is obviously in favor with the government, so things should go smoothly. I don't think he'll rock any boats. But the position of Secretary will always remain advisory,” he said.■
*Email: uansari@defensenews.com.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistani Army Chief Visits Australia*
*
Aug. 8, 2014 - 05:44PM | By USMAN ANSARI |*

*ISLAMABAD* — Pakistan's Chief of Army Staff (COAS), Gen. Raheel Sharif, wrapped up a four-day visit to Australia.

On the August 5-8 vist, Sharif discussed regional security and defense cooperation with Australia's defense minister David Johnston and defense secretary Dennis Richardson. He also met Australia's Department of Foreign Affairs, Trade Secretary Peter Varghese, and Foreign Affairs Minister Julie Bishop.
Among the topics discussed were "Pakistan’s security perspective in connection with its ongoing Operation in North Waziristan," its "overall counter terrorism contributions not only within Pakistan but for the entire region and beyond," and its counter-IED expertise, according to the Pakistan military's media relations branch, Inter Service Public relations (ISPR).

Sharif also talked about strengthening defense ties with Australian Army Chief Lt. Gen. David Morrison, then took part in a roundtable discussion hosted by Australia's Vice Chief of Defence Forces, Vice Adm. Ray Griggs, along with the other service chiefs and senior Ministry of Defence officials.

A former Australian defense attaché to Islamabad, Brian Cloughley, expressed initial surprise that Australia had invited Sharif, "as Canberra much favors India and is trying to forge closer economic ties, including supply of uranium."

He says Australia's tilt towards India may hamper development of its bilateral relationship with Pakistan.
"There had been talk of Pakistan and Australia cooperating over drones, but given the India card I don't see that happening. New Delhi would object vociferously," he said.

Cloughley described the visit as "routine" and said he would have been surprised had "anything substantive" come from the visit.

Pakistan analyst Claude Rakisits, a non-resident Senior Fellow at the Washington-based Atlantic Council, said Australia wants to build on an emerging relationship.

"During the decade-long involvement in Afghanistan, Australia built up an important military relationship with Pakistan, particularly, but not solely, in the area of counter-insurgency,” Rakisits said. “Australia would want to continue to build on that as we move on to a post-2014 situation in Afghanistan.”

He added, "It is important note that after the US, Australia is Pakistan's most important partner in counter-insurgency training."

He says efforts to improve the bilateral relationship have been going on for some years now.

"Australia and Pakistan have had high-level strategic talks, both official and 1.5 track, for about five years and these have been an opportunity to have an exchange on issues of common interest to both countries. I was involved in the 1.5-track dialogue a couple of years ago and I found them very frank and a window on the Pakistan military's views of the world."

Rakisits says there is obvious motive for Australia wanting to be on good terms with Pakistan.

"While the Australia-Pakistan relationship is not that deep in general, Canberra wants to keep all channels of communication open with an increasingly important country in a region which is so critically important to peace and stability in the world,” he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17




----------



## Inception-06

Zarvan said:


> Hey as I was coming back from office I saw Army Truck and few Hilux and soldiers were carrying lot off weapons but they were wearing old Khaki uniforms


Which Area ? Which Regiment ? Did they Wear also Combat gear ?


----------



## dexter

Son of Lt Gen Khalid Shameem Wynne passed out with 126 L/c 
A Hug from a Proud Father

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

ASIA DEFENCE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Kunjarab Pass - PK/China Border

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

*Pakistan Army serving in the UN Peacekeeping force.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

*Military Secures Sensitive Sites in Pakistan Capital; Political Instability Grows*
*
Aug. 19, 2014 - 06:52PM | 
By USMAN ANSARI *






*Supporters of Tahir-ul-Qadri gather at an anti-government march in Islamabad on Tuesday. (FAROOQ NAEEM/ / AFP)*

*ISLAMABAD* — The Army has assumed security responsibility of the sensitive “Red Zone” in Pakistan’s capital as opposition forces camped out in the capital enter it demanding the government’s resignation.

Some 55,000 supporters of populist opposition politician Imran Khan’s Movement for Justice Party (PTI), and cleric Tahir ul Qadri’s of the Pakistan People’s Movement (PAT), have been in the capital since the night of Aug.14. Both demand the resignation of the government on unproven vote-rigging allegations in last year’s election, and claims of widespread corruption and mismanagement.

As reports of isolated clashes with the police emerge, and the fear of bloodshed increases, analysts are concerned the military could stage a coup to restore security.

Analyst, author and expert on the Pakistani military, former Australian defense attache to Islamabad, Brian Cloughley, is not optimistic, but does not anticipate a coup.

“I doubt very much there will be another military coup, but there are an awful lot of people who would welcome one, and [Prime Minister] Nawaz Sharif is running scared. And when frightened, politicians are required to take action they usually make terrible mistakes.”

He concedes, however, “If there is total breakdown of law and order in the country, then there will be no alternative but for the Army to take over.”

Sharif met Chief of Army Staff Gen. Raheel Sharif earlier today to discuss security matters, including the current protests and ongoing progress in combating the Pakistani Taliban (TTP), its allies and affiliates.
The Pakistan military claims it killed 48 militants today in air raids and artillery strikes in Waziristan.

After the meeting, the Army’s 111 Brigade moved to take up positions in the Red Zone, the location of administrative and government offices as well as key foreign embassies. The 111 Brigade, which is under the command of X Corps, has in the past been used to protect the capital, but also to remove civilian governments.

They joined the police and thousand of paramilitary Frontier Constabulary paramilitary personnel, who were called up last week by the Interior minister.

The capital has been fortified with barbed wire, shipping containers and even trenches in an effort to prevent the protestors from approaching sensitive areas.

Pakistan Defense Minister Khawaja Muhammad Asif told Bloomberg last week that he did not see the possibility of a military takeover, and that government-military relations were good.

Analyst Haris Khan of the Pakistan Military Consortium think tank dispute’s the minister’s claims.

“The rift has been partially caused by the way Sharif has addressed the Taliban insurgency, but this has been widened by the prime minister’s refusal to allow retired [Army Chief] Pervez Musharraf to leave Pakistan following his indictment on 31 March on high treason charges related to events in 2007 when, as president, Musharraf imposed emergency rule,” he said.

Khan says the military and Sharif are deadlocked over this issue as Sharif will not back down, and the military will not allow Musharraf to be convicted.

The military has also been angered by government indecision on combating the Pakistani Taliban, something that only changed after the June terrorist attack on Jinnah International Airport in Karachi, after which the military decided to launch an all-out assault on the TTP and its allies.

Though the government could still be removed, Cloughley does not think the military will take control directly as “the Army chief doesn’t want to, so if it has to happen he’ll probably ask the president to take over,” he said.
“This would be unconstitutional, but I think the High Court would be on his side,” he added.

If this were to occur, Khan said it might be tacitly welcomed internationally.

“If there is another Army takeover what would D.C. and Western countries do? I think the US and the West will have to ask themselves if they can afford to isolate Pakistan,” he said.

“Being the world’s only nuclear armed Muslim state next to Afghanistan gives Pakistan a strong bargaining position.”

However, Mansoor Ahmed of Islamabad’s Qauaid-e-Azam University’s Department of Defence and Strategic Studies, says, “The present political instability with the apparent aim of dislodging the incumbent government will set a bad precedent for the country’s political future.”

It would not only further derail the fragile economic recovery, but there are still international concerns for Pakistan’s nuclear deterrent capabilities.

“Any extra constitutional change in the political dispensation of Pakistan coupled with a potential breakdown of law and order at a time when the Army is engaged in counter-terrorism military operations will provide fuel to the detractors and skeptics who might be tempted yet again to question the safety and security of the country’s strategic and nuclear assets, in spite of repeated reassurances and international confidence in existing command-and-control systems instituted by the [National Command Authority],” he said.■
*Email: uansari@defensenews.com.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syedali73

fatman17 said:


> *Military Secures Sensitive Sites in Pakistan Capital; Political Instability Grows*
> *Aug. 19, 2014 - 06:52PM |
> By USMAN ANSARI *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Supporters of Tahir-ul-Qadri gather at an anti-government march in Islamabad on Tuesday. (FAROOQ NAEEM/ / AFP)*




Boy these are some intelligent chaps. Notice the innovative use of the swimming goggles to protect from the possible tear gas attack.


----------



## fatman17

syedali73 said:


> Boy these are some intelligent chaps. Notice the innovative use of the swimming goggles to protect from the possible tear gas attack.


 
professional hoods.


----------



## ravinderpalrulez

Pakistani army t55


----------



## fatman17

ravinderpalrulez said:


> Pakistani army t55


 
upgraded Zarrar


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan Building Up MBT Fleet:*
Pakistan has enhanced its armour capability through a co-operation agreement with NORINCO and local firm HIT (Heavy Industries Taxila) for a phased MBT development and production program.

This agreement included the following:

1. Upgrading the Chinese T-59 MBT.
2. Progressive manufacturing of the T-69, T-85, and more recently the MBT-2000 (also known as AL-Khalid).
3. Pakistan has taken delivery from Ukraine of 350 T-80UD MBT.
4. Ukraine's 1,200 hp 6TD-2 is also being gradually installed in all AL-Khalid MBT's.

The Pakistan Army has a eventual requirement of 1,200 Al-Khalid MBT's. The AL-Khalid is armed with a 125mm smooth bore main gun. The Chinese have so far not approved the export of Laser Guided projectiles for the 125mm smooth bore gun. There are no plans to purchase more examples of the T-80UD but plans to upgrade the existing T-80UD to T-84 standard is facing some delays. 

extracted from JDW - April-14.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Ulla said:


> Which Area ? Which Regiment ? Did they Wear also Combat gear ?


It was canal road I couldn't know the regiment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

fatman17 said:


> *Pakistan Building Up MBT Fleet:*
> Pakistan has enhanced its armour capability through a co-operation agreement with NORINCO and local firm HIT (Heavy Industries Taxila) for a phased MBT development and production program.
> 
> This agreement included the following:
> 
> 1. Upgrading the Chinese T-59 MBT.
> 2. Progressive manufacturing of the T-69, T-85, and more recently the MBT-2000 (also known as AL-Khalid).
> 3. Pakistan has taken delivery from Ukraine of 350 T-80UD MBT.
> 4. Ukraine's 1,200 hp 6TD-2 is also being gradually installed in all AL-Khalid MBT's.
> 
> The Pakistan Army has a eventual requirement of 1,200 Al-Khalid MBT's. The AL-Khalid is armed with a 125mm smooth bore main gun. The Chinese have so far not approved the export of Laser Guided projectiles for the 125mm smooth bore gun. There are no plans to purchase more examples of the T-80UD but plans to upgrade the existing T-80UD to T-84 standard is facing some delays.
> 
> extracted from JDW - April-14.


Sir it is old news now we are about to show Al Khalid 2


----------



## Zarvan

fatman17 said:


> upgraded Zarrar


Sir for GOD sake this is not AL Zarrar


----------



## syedali73

Zarvan said:


> Sir for GOD sake this is not AL Zarrar


It IS Al-Zarrar without the spaced armor on the turret.

*1. Al-Zarrar without spaced armor:






2. Al-Zarrar with spaced armor:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

syedali73 said:


> It IS Al-Zarrar without the spaced armor on the turret.
> 
> *1. Al-Zarrar without spaced armor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Al-Zarrar with spaced armor:*


 
my bad - i meant T-69

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syedali73

@Zarvan OK. My bad, I was wrong. We have seen Al-Zarrar in operation against TTP though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

syedali73 said:


> @Zarvan OK. My bad, I was wrong. We have seen Al-Zarrar in operation against TTP though.


No problem @fatman17 we recently again upgraded Al Zarrar can you tell what upgrades were done


----------



## fatman17

Zarvan said:


> Sir it is old news now we are about to show Al Khalid 2


 
program is ongoing......


Upgraded T-59
Though superseded by the Al-Khalid as the Pakistan Army's first line MBT, the Phase III Al-Zarrar version of the Type 59 has been upgraded and is adequate for training and emergency combat use. The program is centered on fitting a 125mm smoothbore main gun, an upgraded computerised fire control system and ATCOP TR3 laser range-finder, together with DNS 3 image intensifier. Both Thales and Sagem night vision equipment is under trial. Improved armour protection has also been fitted in the shape of an external anti-mine plate on the chassis and Explosive Reactive Armour (ERA). Unlike the Al-Khalid MBT, the 125mm main gun is not fitted with an auto-loader, so the Al-Zarrar has a fourth crew member for this purpose. The army has ordered 400 upgraded tanks of the holding of some 1,000, with the remainder being phased out as the Khalids enter service.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

Zarvan said:


> It was canal road I couldn't know the regiment



Did they wear Barrets ? Helmet ? which guns equipment ?


----------



## Zarvan

Ulla said:


> Did they wear Barrets ? Helmet ? which guns equipment ?


MP-5 and older version off G-3 Many off them didn't had batches

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17




----------



## alimobin memon

fatman17 said:


> *Pakistan Building Up MBT Fleet:*
> Pakistan has enhanced its armour capability through a co-operation agreement with NORINCO and local firm HIT (Heavy Industries Taxila) for a phased MBT development and production program.
> 
> This agreement included the following:
> 
> 1. Upgrading the Chinese T-59 MBT.
> 2. Progressive manufacturing of the T-69, T-85, and more recently the MBT-2000 (also known as AL-Khalid).
> 3. Pakistan has taken delivery from Ukraine of 350 T-80UD MBT.
> 4. Ukraine's 1,200 hp 6TD-2 is also being gradually installed in all AL-Khalid MBT's.
> 
> The Pakistan Army has a eventual requirement of 1,200 Al-Khalid MBT's. The AL-Khalid is armed with a 125mm smooth bore main gun. The Chinese have so far not approved the export of Laser Guided projectiles for the 125mm smooth bore gun. There are no plans to purchase more examples of the T-80UD but plans to upgrade the existing T-80UD to T-84 standard is facing some delays.
> 
> extracted from JDW - April-14.


so no at missile in ak so far ?


----------



## ravinderpalrulez

More pics of interesting gun mount. Never seen anything like that before!!


----------



## fatman17

ravinderpalrulez said:


> More pics of interesting gun mount. Never seen anything like that before!!


 
protection from militants.


----------



## ravinderpalrulez

I think the idea is borrowed from american humvees!! Do you think it will give protection against rpgs?
Plus there is a need to deploy remote controlled weapon stn it will be more useful!!


----------



## fatman17

ravinderpalrulez said:


> I think the idea is borrowed from american humvees!! Do you think it will give protection against rpgs?
> Plus there is a need to deploy remote controlled weapon stn it will be more useful!!


 
protection upto 12.7mm a favourite weapon of the rats.


----------



## dexter

*COAS meeting a Chinese soldier during his visit to PAK-China special forces joint field training exercise at Headquarters SSG near Cherat.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

*Officer Cadet Shaheeer Ullah Khan, from a village in Pabbi, KPK, won 3 awards at Royal Military Academy Sandhurst, UK......Bravo Soldier of PAKISTAN!!*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ansar khan

Sir muajy Pak ISI mai kam karna hai mai kuch bi kar sakta hn Apne mulq ki khatir plzzz mera 7 rabta kary plzzzz sir i loveee pak army. mera mobile number ye h..03146930886


----------



## Ansar khan

i loveeeeeeeeee Pak Army and ISI....

Please please contact me


----------



## Reichmarshal

Ansar khan said:


> Sir muajy Pak ISI mai kam karna hai mai kuch bi kar sakta hn Apne mulq ki khatir plzzz mera 7 rabta kary plzzzz sir i loveee pak army. mera mobile number ye h..03146930886


Bhai ISI main induction/bharti ki ishtar akbhar main atta hai.
But u can check through federal public service commission. Ka when next add a raha hai


----------



## Muhammad Hammad Munir

*AsimBajwaISPR*

#zarbeAzb:Army Chief leaves for MIrAli,N.Waziristan,to spend 48th Defence Day with troops,participating in the Operation.#DefencePak

For more like my page:PAK-ARMY-News | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Muhammad Hammad Munir said:


> *AsimBajwaISPR*
> 
> #zarbeAzb:Army Chief leaves for MIrAli,N.Waziristan,to spend 48th Defence Day with troops,participating in the Operation.#DefencePak
> 
> For more like my page:PAK-ARMY-News | Facebook




banned after 30 messages.....!!!


----------



## Bratva

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=873972615986778





Light commando battalion new black outfit. 0:50-1:10

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SekrutYakhni

I have heard Komando Elite also took the prisoners out of the jail and fielded them in the Jihadi land - During early days.

If that is true, Komando Elite needs a Triple Article 6 announced by Thai Babe hunz.


----------



## fatman17

Military Promotions

According to a report published by BBC Urdu on September 17, the names of the new Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI) chief and four new lieutenant generals of the army are likely to be announced next week. Army chief Gen. Raheel Sharif reportedly wants to promote five major generals to the position of lieutenant generals before the new ISI director general is named so as to allow one of the promoted generals to be in contention for the top intelligence post. The incumbent ISI chief and four other lieutenant generals are scheduled to retire from service in the first week of October.[12]


----------



## Faraz5000



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*Military*

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif, at the proposal of army chief Gen. Raheel Sharif, appointed now Lt. Gen. Rizwan Akhtar to the head the Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI). Akhtar is considered an ally of Gen. Sharif. Prior to this appointment, then-Maj. Gen. Akhtar headed the Sindh Rangers where he oversaw an operation to clear Karachi of militants and gangs. Prior to that, Maj. Gen. Akhtar commanded the 9th Infantry Division in in South Waziristan. Five other major generals were promoted to lieutenant general as well. Lt. Gen. Hilal Hussain has been posted to the Mangla Corps from his post as Director General of Military Training in Rawalpindi. Lt. Gen. Hidayat was posted to Peshawar Corps from his post as Chief Instructor at the National Defence University (NDU). Lt. Gen. Navid Mukhtar was posted to the Karachi Corps from his post as a deputy director general in the ISI. Lt. Gen. Ghayur Mahmood was posted to the Gujranwala Corps from his post as Vice Chief of General Staff in Rawalpindi. Lt. Gen. Butt was appointed Inspector General of Commutation and Information Technology from his post as Commandant of the Pakistan Military Academy, Kakul.[1]


----------



## osama zafar

VisionHawk said:


> *First-ever Sikh joins Pak Army *
> 
> By Arslan Rafiq Bhatti
> 
> LAHORE, Punjab -- Sardar Harcharan Singh became the first Pakistani-born Sikh since 1947 to join the 116th Long Course as a cadet at the Pakistan Military Academy.
> 
> He reported for training at the academy last week. Christians and Hindus have already been in the civil, judicial and military services of Pakistan, however no Sikh ever applied for Army commission over the past 58 years.
> 
> Born to a lower-middle class family of Nankana Sahib, Harcharan is the son of the late Sardar Aya Singh, a local cloth trader. He died 11 years back leaving behind a widow and five children, Harcharan being the second last among his three daughters and two sons.
> 
> Harcharan was determined to do something different from other Sikhs. Since his childhood, he has been a good student and the credit goes to his mother, Mrs Ameer Kaur, who is the main source of encouragement for him.
> 
> Talking to The News, before joining the academy, Harcharan said: "I had a dream which comes true, and now I have been selected for the Army. I am standing here due to my motherÃ¢â¬â¢s efforts that is always a sources of inspiration for me and helped me reach the height in my academic carrier.
> 
> "I did matric from Govt Guru Nanka School, Nankana Sahib, with distinction and got 677 marks. I did intermediate from FC College in Pre-Engineering with 726 marks. I wanted to be in the armed forces since it is the most challenging job in the country. One really feels proud while wearing a uniform and same is the case with me. I am selected purely on merit. I was selected in National College of Arts for Architecture Department but after I got call from army, I was on top of the world."
> 
> He said: "My aim of joining the army is to serve the country like other communities. I was surprised to notice that no Sikh ever joined army as a regular officer. It was my effort during entire academic career that I should be the need of an institution and note vice versa."
> 
> "I am thankful to Veer Gee after my mother, who always encouraged me to study more and do something different from others, who are roaming in the bazaars of Nankana Sahib." Harcharan was number four in his family but elder in male members as his three elder sisters were married and living happily. His younger brother Sardar Surrinder Singh, a matric student, too wants to join the armed forces.
> 
> Source: Jang


I have met the guy myself, hes a good officer and a really friendly one too, but the guy is huge he does gym atleast 6 -7 hours a day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

osama zafar said:


> I have met the guy myself, hes a good officer and a really friendly one too, but the guy is huge he does gym atleast 6 -7 hours a day.


 
SSG material......


----------



## fatman17

*Domestic Politics*

According to a report in The News on September 23, a cabinet minister said that the new Director General of Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI), Lt. Gen. Rizwan Akhtar, is a professional soldier and has been appointed with the complete agreement of Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif as well as Chief of Army Staff Gen. Raheel Sharif. The government also expects the new appointments in the Pakistan Army to add to the professionalism of the institution as well as improve civil-military relations.[3]


----------



## fatman17

*New ISI Chief*

A report in The News on September 24 claims that the newly appointed Director General of the Directorate for Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI), Lt. Gen. Rizwan Akhtar, is a firm believer in democracy, based on a research paper Lt. Gen. Akhtar wrote in March 2008 during his time at the U.S. Army War College in Pennsylvania. According to the report, the research paper, titled “US-Pakistan Trust Deficit and the War of Terror,” advocates that the role of the military should be limited to ensuring the nation’s security from external threats and should “only be utilized for internal security as a last resort.”[6]
 
couldnt agree more...


----------



## fatman17

Priceless...


----------



## fatman17

*




REFLECTIONS ON THE 1965 WAR:*
Brian Cloughley.

One could spend a very long time going back over the ground of the 1965 war, because, as I have wriften elsewhere:the originsof the war, its conduct, and, its consequences are qUite complex. Most books covering
the period deal in the main with the outcome of the war rather than the reasons for it. This Isunderstandable given that there appears to have been no national aim on the part of Pakistan for going to war in the first place.
In 1965, the war aim of Pakistan was neither enunciated nor apparent. 'Survival' is not an aim, it is a pious desire, and although Pakistan's Armed Forces fought well during the 1965 war, they lacked the openly-declared Clausewitzian objective that they should fight to overcome the enemy, invest histerritory, and, ensure his total defeat. India’s forceshad no inhibitions. They attacked Pakistan on 6 September with the aim of crushing it. Destruction of Pakistan was essential, according to India's leaders, if India was to be confident of supremacy in the sub-continent. But Pakistan fought back, and the war ended on 23 September. Both countries' economies were badly affected and their defense forces had suffered severe blows. There was no winner, but important military lessons had been learnt. Perhaps the following description of one engagement might give an idea of some of them. It covers part of what went on in the Sialkot Sector.

Sialkot Sector is only six miles from the border with India and is not a 'good tank country' because there is little room for mass manoeuvre due to the extensive canal system's interlock with the main rivers. Further, the Chenab and Jhelum rivers would be (and still are) major obstacles to movementnorth-westwards towards Islamabad.

There are differing accounts of the reasons for the Indian advance towards Sialkot. It may be that the objectives were imprecise at the time of orders being issued, which is unlikely given long-standing plans for war in the west, or that they wereconcealed afterwards in the interests of avoiding'criticism of the failure to attain them. Oneincontrovertible fact is that a captured Indian Armyorder indicated the intention to cut the Grand Trunk Road and railway at Gujranwala, but this was probably a local tactical objective. The overall plan was and remains undefined, but reasonable conjecture may be made concerning its detailsbased on examination of Indian, Pakistani, and neutral sources. Notwithstanding any territorial imperatives, it is apparent that the Indian aim was to defeat the Pakistan Army in the field, and, according to one analysis by a distinguished academic, their accounts concerning the advance in the Sialkot sector had 'a cluster of generalobjectives' aiming to:

• pre-empt a Pakistani advance on Jammu planned for 10 September;
• draw off Pakistani forces from the Chhamb sector,
• prevent Pakistan reinforcing on the Lahore front; and
• draw into battle, and then destroy, Pakistani armour.

There does not appear to be evidence that a Pakistani plan existed to attack Jammu on 10 September. Their advance on Akhnur, twenty miles north of Jammu, had been halted five days previously and it was obvious that they could go no further without substantial reinforcement in the Chhamb area. It may well be that there was an
Indian plan to draw away Pakistani forces from Chhamb and Lahore but, if so, it is open to question why they should have committed an entire corps of more than three divisions, including the premier armoured formation, to an area in which a feint would have been enough to achieve these objectives. The possibility that one objectivewas the destruction of Pakistan's armour is difficult to substantiate as existing before the advance,

Although it might have become an aim after the Pakistani armour was committed. The Indiansadmit they were unaware of the existence of 6thArmoured Division, which was south-west ofSialkot. Even had its location and identity been known, the defeat of two tank units would hardlyhave represented 'destruction of Pakistani armour.'

The argument that the thrust would draw in all other Pakistani armour from elsewhere to meet with destruction does not stand up, because there could be no guarantee that all other armour would move into the Sialkot sector, and even were there a desire to do so, Indian pressure on Lahore would militate against complete withdrawal of Pakistani tanks from that area. As it happened, three more armoured regiments were brought in, but even this was hardly the concentration that would meet an objective of annihilation.

Accounts differ as to how many tanks were put out of action by both sides, but if it was India'sintention to win a battle of attrition this did not succeed. The advance was blunted and thePakistanis were able to hold their positions andprevent penetration of the vital ground between Sialkot and Lahore. It appears that the Indian aimwas simply to attack where it considered the enemy was weak and to gain as much ground as possible while endeavouring to keep the enemy off balance. Exploitation would come later, wheneither the Lahore or the Sialkot offensive was successful. This is a perfectly understandable aim,and one that might just have been achieved had it not been for the stubborn resistance of numerically inferior Pakistani formations.

The Indian invasion of Pakistan in the Sialkot sector began on the night of 7/8 September on two axes: the Jammu-Sialkot road, and a parallel route some twelve miles to the south-east.

1 (Indian) Corps was commanded by a steady and experienced officer, Lt-GeneralP 0 Dunn, who had been given only a few days to movehis HQ from Delhi to Jammu, where he arrived on 3 September.His corps consisted of:

· 26 Infantry Division, which advanced on the axis of the Jammu-Sialkot road via the Indian border village of Suchetgarh. Guizar Ahmed claims that the division had four infantry brigades and two armoured regiments, rather than the conventional three plus one, and it appears from other sources that this was so in at least the early stages of the advance. It is likely that the extra brigade and armoured regiment were corps' assets allocated for a specific phase of the operation - but whatever the arrangements; there was a powerful punch on this axis.

· 6 Mountain Division, on the southern axis, crossed the border near the Pakistani village of Charwa. It is claimed by one source that this formation and 1" Armoured Division were understrength, but no yardstick is given. A mountain division, by definition, does not have an integral armoured regiment, and the analyst may have mistaken the division’sorder of battle at the beginning of conflict with the organization that applied on 10/11 September, when one of its brigades came temporarily under command of the armoured division.

· 1 Armoured Division joined the advance at first light on 8 September, crossing the border near Charwa and moving south-west towards Chawinda. It had two armoured brigades each of two tank regiments and a lorried infantry battalion; and a lorried infantry brigade of two battalions. Its artillery included medium and heavy guns. It was a wellbalanced formation, but the division had exchanged one, and possibly two, of its Centurion-equipped regiments with Sherman regiments of 2 Independent Armoured brigade, thus reducing its clout.

· Elements of 14 Infantry Division were in the area but there are conflicting accounts of its role. One source states that 7 Mountain Division, and 1 Armoured Division advanced on a front stretching from exclusive of Bajra Garhi to just east of the Degh Nadi, apparently with the initial task ofcutting the Sialkot-Narowal-lahore railway. Another analyst claims it rolled down across the wide stretch Charwa-Bajra Garhi.' But it appears that the division was not complete in the area of operations until some days after the initial Indian assault, and even then that it had the task of covering the left flank of 1 Armoured and 6 Infantry Divisions, and the right flank of I5 Corps, which was attacking on the lahore front. During its move to the Jammu sector from Saugor (in central India) it had apparently 'received a pasting from the PAF' and was, as a result, 'in poor shape.'

· 7 Mountain Division' is mentioned by one academic in his excellent analysis but, so far as can be determined, by nobody else who has written about the war. 7 Infantry Division fought on the lahore front, but it is possible that a misidentification occurred, resulting in confusion of 7 Mountain Division with a brigade of the same number that belonged to 6 Mountain Division. If anyone reading this can enlighten me about the matter or any other matter -I would be grateful.

In the opening stages of the battles, Pakistan's 1 Corps covered the Sialkot sector with I5 Infantry Division consisting of seven battalions in four brigades (24, 101, 104, and 115), with 25 Cavalry as itsarmoured regiment, and a good allocation of artillery.

But there were problems, not the least of which was that 115 Brigade was fighting in the Jassar area, where it was required to remain for the rest of the war. 101 Brigade (19 Punjab and 13 FF) was the only formation directly defending Sialkot, and was located astride the main road to Jammu where it faced the onslaught of the Indian 26 Division. 24 Brigade (2 Punjab and 3 FF, plus 25 Cavalry under command) was between the border and Chawinda, which lies due east of an almost right-angled bend in the Sialkot lahore railway. 104 Brigade, which consisted of a single battalion, 9 Baloch, was in reserve in the area of Uggoke/Raipur, about four miles west of Sialkot. It seemed that in the Jammu/Sialkot sector, the Indian Army might be able to bring sufficient force to bear to carry the day and even win the war. India's 1 Corps advanced with two infantry divisions and an armoured division against a Pakistani armoured brigade and a single infantry division that hadfragmented and understrength fighting units, no cohesive defensive plan, and some leaders of dubious quality who were already under considerable pressure. India's Ist ArmouredDivision was ready to exploit the advantage won by the infantry force preceding it. The way to the west seemed open.

6 Armoured Division, consisting of the Guides Cavalry, 22ndCavalry, Ist(SP) Regiment of 25 pounder guns on tracked chassis,and '4thBattalion The Frontier Force Regiment' (in fact no morethan a brigade of eighty tanks, 12 guns, and 700 infantry inlorries), was in leaguer around Kot Daska, I5 miles south-west ofSialkot and 30 miles west of the border. Chawinda, where it wasto win its spurs, was twenty miles away. The units moved quicklywhen it became apparent that the Indian invasion was takingplace.

In the north, two battalions of India's 26 Division crossed the border astride the Jammu Sialkot road at about midnight on 7 September. They quickly overcame the outposts of the Sutle! Rangers (light scouting forces) but were brought to a halt by 101 Brigade and the weight of Pakistan's artillery. According to one writer, the approaches to Sialkot 'bristled with pill-boxes, bunkers and gun emplacements,' the latter including 'three field and one medium artillery regiments, one heavy battery and one heavy mortar regiment.' A concentration of this number of guns and mortars would cover an area of about 500 meters by 150 meters in which the weight of shells and mortar bombs from one round of fire from each equipment would be approximately two tons. Not only this, but the artillery was well-handled and 'some senior Indian army officers who had served in World War II likened the scale of Pakistani artillery fire to heavy Concentrations in the latter stages of that war. While this is not borne out by inspection of battlefields, it does indicate that Pakistan's artillery fire was substantial and effective.'

26 Division managed to reach the village of Kalarawanda, about three miles west of the border, by the time of the cease-fire on 23 September. There was a massive effort on the part of the Indian Army on the northern axis of the Sialkot front, but an advance of only three miles cannot be called satisfactory when one considers the numerical superiority of 26 Division. The defence of Sialkot by 19 Punjab and 13 FF and their supporting gunners was more dogged than glamorous, more indefatigable than dramatic; but, their courage and tenacity were unmatching.

_The writer is a France based retired officer of Australian Army and Is an expert on South Asian affairs. He is also author of different books, and contributesextensively in international media. beec/uff@gmail.com_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

*The man who keeps Pakistan prime ministers on edge*
By Faseeh Mangi
Bloomberg News
Published: October 2, 2014

Pakistan army chief Raheel Sharif
KARACHI, Pakistan — Aboard a private bus heading to the funeral of a Pakistani army instructor, Raheel Sharif fumed as a small television set showed provocative dancers. Finally he took matters into his own hands.
"He stood, smashed the screen with some object and shouted 'Don't you guys have any decency? Families are sitting here and you screened such rubbish,'" Simon Sharaf, a former roommate of Sharif who witnessed the exchange back in 1993, said in an interview in Rawalpindi, home to the military's headquarters. "Nobody dared to move or say anything."

Two decades later, Raheel Sharif is keeping Pakistan's civilian leaders on edge as army chief even as he refrains from seizing power in a country with a long history of military rule. Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif, who was ousted in a 1999 coup and isn't related to the army chief, has seen his authority diminish in recent months as the military's has risen.

The standoff is increasing Raheel Sharif's influence over government policies, particularly how to handle often terse relations with neighboring countries as the U.S. begins reducing its troop presence in Afghanistan. Nawaz Sharif's moves to seek peace talks with nuclear-armed India and Taliban militants operating along the Afghan border are indefinitely stalled.

"Eventually there will be a negotiated outcome — brokered by the military — that keeps the government in power, offers some concessions to the protesters, and above all makes the military even stronger than it has been," Michael Kugelman, an Asia analyst at the Woodrow Wilson Center in Washington, said by email of the political impasse. "The military will likely take over the India and Afghanistan portfolios, jeopardizing — unfortunately — the progress the civilians have made toward rapprochement with both of those countries."

Nawaz Sharif bypassed two more senior generals last year when he appointed Raheel Sharif, who was seen as an apolitical choice that would enhance civilian control of the armed forces. Tensions slowly rose as the government sought talks with Taliban militants and brought treason charges against former military ruler Pervez Musharraf, who had ousted Nawaz Sharif in 1999.

Now, after six of weeks of protests led by opposition leader Imran Khan, Raheel Sharif has asserted the army's role as power broker.

In mid-August, Khan and religious cleric Muhammad Tahir-ul- Qadri moved past police lines into a restricted zone and set up camp in parliament. Nawaz Sharif then held meetings with Raheel Sharif to help resolve the impasse.

Raheel Sharif met separately with Khan, Qadri, Nawaz Sharif and his brother Shahbaz Sharif, who leads Pakistan's state of Punjab. Nawaz Sharif later told parliament he never asked Raheel Sharif to mediate a solution, prompting Khan to file a lawsuit with the Supreme Court seeking the prime minister's disqualification for lying.

"Raheel Sharif has shown significant restraint at events that in the past may have provoked a coup," Oliver Coleman, an analyst at Maplecroft, a Britain-based global risk forecasting company, said in emailed comments. The opposition Pakistan Peoples Party is seeking closed-door talks between political parties and the military, which has ruled the nuclear-armed country for about half its history.

Amid the protests, Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi's administration scrapped the first formal talks planned with Pakistan in two years after its envoy sought to meet Kashmiri separatist groups. The army has also continued a fight against Islamic militants on the border with Afghanistan, where the Taliban is seeking to regain power as the U.S. withdraws troops over the next few years.

"Sharif is building himself up," Ayesha Siddiqa, author of "Military Inc.," a book about Pakistan's armed forces, said by phone from Islamabad, referring to the army chief. "Maximum manipulation ensures civil institutions remain weak and cannot challenge the military."

Raheel Sharif, 58, was born in Quetta on the Afghan border in a military family. He and his brothers followed in the footsteps of his father, a major. One brother, Mumtaz Sharif, is a captain. Elder brother Maj. Shabbir Sharif was killed in 1971 while battling Indian soldiers during one of three wars between the neighboring countries.
After earning a degree from the Royal College of Defence Studies in the U.K., Raheel Sharif started as infantry officer and later oversaw the army's training operations. At one point he was a military instructor at the Pakistan Military Academy in Abbottabad, near where Osama bin Laden was hiding before he was killed in 2011.

Raheel Sharif is Pakistan's first army chief who hasn't seen combat with India, and regards home-grown militants as an existential threat on the same level, according to Burzine Waghmar, an academic at the Centre for the Study of Pakistan at the School of Oriental and African Studies in London.

"He remains committed to rooting, not rehabilitating militants — unlike dangerously naive Nawaz or Islamist-veering Imran," Waghmar said in an email. He's developed counter- insurgency and low-level warfare training for rank-and-file soldiers, something that hadn't been part of the military's strategic thinking prior to 2007, he said.

Raheel Sharif rarely speaks in public, with his only comments coming through the army spokesman's office since the latest political crisis began. Raheel Sharif's office didn't respond to an interview request, and Pakistan army spokesman Asim Bajwa didn't return a message left at his office Wednesday.

Pakistan's top general is also reserved in private, according to those who've worked with him over the years.
"He isn't talkative," said retired Lieutenant General Asif Yasin Malik, the former top bureaucrat in the defense ministry. "But when he speaks, he speaks clearly."

The army's popularity has risen in Pakistan, according to a survey published in August by Pew Research Center. Some 87 percent of respondents said it has a good influence, compared with 79 percent in 2013. Nawaz Sharif's favorable rating dropped slightly to 64 percent, it said.

Abdul Qadir Baloch, a member of Nawaz Sharif's cabinet who previously served as Raheel Sharif's commander for three years, said the army chief remains courteous when they meet in private.

"He believes in democracy and constitution, but there is pressure," Baloch said. "The army has a mindset. It ruled the country for more than half its existence, so there is always pressure."

_Reported with assistance from Khurrum Anis in Karachi._


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan Welcomes Afghan-US Bilateral Security Pact; Analysts Uncertain*
*
Oct. 2, 2014 - 08:50PM | By USMAN ANSARI |*





*Afghan security personnel stand near burning NATO military vehicles after a clash between Taliban and Afghan security forces in the Torkham area, near the Pakistan and Afghan border, in 2013. Pakistan has officially applauded an Afghan-US security pact. (Omar Gul / AFP)*

*ISLAMABAD* — Pakistan’s civil and military leadership has welcomed the signing of the Afghan-US Bilateral Security Agreement (BSA) and pledged support for the new Afghan government, but analysts are doubtful of the long-term regional security and stability.

Government officials have said a continued Western military presence in Afghanistan to train and support the Afghan military would be beneficial. This reverses the previous view that a long-term Western military presence in Afghanistan was destabilizing.

Gen Raheel Sharif, head of the Army, was quoted in Pakistani media as saying the deal was “a good move for durable peace in Afghanistan” during a Corps Commander’s meeting at the Army’s General Headquarters in Rawalpindi.

Officials hoped the continued Western military presence could help stop Afghanistan from sliding into a civil war. The agreement comes as Kabul’s new government has pledged not to allow Afghan territory to be used against its neighbors.

Analysts are unconvinced.

“I doubt it will make any difference at all to Pakistan,” said analyst, author and former Australian defense attache to Islamabad, Brian Cloughley. “The BSA is just a formal document required by the US to enable its forces and those of some other NATO countries to remain in country.”

His views are echoed by Salma Malik, assistant professor, in the Department of Defence & Strategic Studies, at Islamabad’s Quaid-i-Azam University.

“The BSA gives Pakistan a semblance of security that the ISAF [International Security Assistance Force] or at least the US forces continue their presence and commitment in the neighboring Afghanistan,” she said.
However, she questions the level of commitment.

“What we don’t take into account fully is that the US mentally packed its bags two to three years back and this is just a cleanup job, compounded by new emerging threats and problems which compel the US and Western powers to focus elsewhere.”

Claude Rakisits, nonresident senior fellow at the Atlantic Council’s South Asia Center, however, is generally more supportive and says it disproves previous Pakistani fears.

“Pakistani academics, analysts and officials, civilian and military, have been asserting in the lead-up to 2014 that the US would once again leave Pakistan to its own devices as it had after the Soviets left Afghanistan in 1989,” he said.

“This was never going to be the case because the two situations are completely different in time [25 years] and the issues [terrorism was not present and Pakistan is now a nuclear-armed state],” he added.

Therefore, he believes “America’s continued presence in Afghanistan, albeit a limited one in numbers and in time, will be good news for bilateral relations between Islamabad and Washington.”

Despite the agreement and the new Afghan government, Cloughley says serious problems threaten even its short-term stability.

“Afghanistan is collapsing even further under the weight of Taliban assaults, while the warlords remain in the background for the moment, reaping the profits from drug production, kidnapping and general mayhem,” he said.

Even Rakisits concedes that in this regard the BSA may not deliver additional security for Pakistan.

“I seriously doubt that the presence of less than 10,000 US military personnel, the bulk of whom will be trainers and advisers to the Afghan military, will make much of a difference to Pakistan’s own security. The limited special forces personnel based in Afghanistan will be involved in hunting down al-Qaida terrorists rather than the TTP [Pakistani Taliban],” he said.

“The injection of $8 billion annually of military aid should help the Afghan security forces deal with the Afghan Taliban and hopefully the TTP when they cross over into Afghanistan. How effective the Afghan forces will be is, of course, another issue,” he said. “The Afghan Taliban have successfully conducted a number of attacks in Afghanistan recently, and this despite the presence of 40,000 ISAF troops still in the country.”

“So all in all, it is doubtful that the TTP and their fellow ideological travelers will feel under too much pressure from the Afghan military, which will have its own problems to deal with,” Rakisits added.

“One must not forget that the BSA is only a temporary and limited military assistance crutch for three years,” he said.

Ultimately, Afghan “stability, and therefore security” rests in the hands of the newly appointed government being able to work together and overcome Afghanistan’s numerous problems. However, he has little faith in this. Therefore, by extension, the longer-term security implications for Pakistan are also bleak. ■

*Email: uansari@defensenews.com.*


----------



## fatman17

HJ-10 Heavy ATGM

can be easily mounted on a M-113 APC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*Sept 19/14: Pakistan.* The US DSCA announces Pakistan’s official export request for 160 Navistar Mine Resistant Ambush Protected (MRAP) vehicles. That would certainly be an easy delivery from Afghanistan, for Excess Defense Article vehicles that the US Army was prepared to blow up rather than paying to ship them home:

30 MaxxPro Base DXM
110 MaxxPro Dash DXM
10 MaxxPro Dash DXM Ambulances
10 MaxxPro Recovery Vehicles with protection kits
spare and repair parts, support and test equipment, publications and technical documentation, personnel training and equipment training, U.S. Government and contractor engineering, technical and logistics support services, and other related elements of logistical and program support.
The estimated cost is $198 million. These vehicles would be added to 22 MaxxPros (incl. 2 MRV recovery vehicles) that were already transferred under the Pakistan Counterinsurgency Capability Fund. The country’s years-long civil war involving the Pakistani Taliban will certainly provide Pakistan with opportunities to use these vehicles.
The principal contractor will be Navistar Defense Corporation in Madison Heights, MI. The proposed sale will require about 2 US Government and 24 Navistar contractor representatives in Pakistan for a period of approximately 18 months. They’ll perform inspections and deprocessing of vehicles upon delivery; provide assistance in installation of vehicle accessory kits; provide fault diagnosis and repairs; perform corrective maintenance, to include accident and battle damage assessment and repairs; conduct operator and maintainer training; and conduct inventories and maintain accountability of USG provided material. Sources: US DSCA #14-32, “Pakistan – Mine Resistant Ambush Protected (MRAP) Vehicles” | Gannett Military Times, “Source: Pakistan already has U.S.-made MRAPs, new deal in works” (April 2014).


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistani peacekeeper killed in CAR ambush: UN *
October 11, 2014






NEW YORK: A UN peacekeeper from Pakistan was killed in the Central African Republic during a flare-up of violence engulfing the capital of Bangui after months of relative calm.

Another soldier was severely wounded during the ambush on a joint Pakistani-Bangladeshi convoy and seven others suffered slight injuries, UN officials said. It was the first peacekeeper death of the mission that deployed last month in the Central African Republic, taking over from African-led troops that were sent after a March 2013 coup plunged the country into bloodshed and chaos. The head of the UN mission, Babacar Gaye, strongly condemned the ambush. “This crime against the UN peacekeepers, who are here to help the people of the Central African Republic, is unacceptable, and the perpetrators will be held accountable and brought to justice,” he said.
Bangui has been rocked by two days of violence pitting the city’s Muslim and Christian populations, leaving at least seven people dead and many dozens wounded, according to UN sources in Bangui. The fresh violence was apparently ignited by a grenade attack in a Bangui street blamed on a Muslim assailant on a motorbike, followed by the murder of a taxi driver allegedly by Muslim gunmen who set fire to several houses. The UN mission chief said his forces would take “robust action” to prevent “a very difficult situation from spiraling out of control.”
The death of a UN peacekeeper in Central African Republic comes amid heightened concern over the UN mission in northern Mali where a wave of attacks have killed 31 peacekeepers since July last year. News of the attack in the Central African Republic came after commanders briefed the UN Security Council on the growing security threats they face on the ground. US Ambassador Samantha Power described the UN mission in Mali as “the most dangerous mission in the world for UN peacekeepers.” “You are in a terrorist-fighting situation without an anti-terror mandate,” Power told the mission commander General Jean Bosco Kazura.
The UN’s 130,000 troops, police and civilian staff serving in missions worldwide are being drawn into more complex conflicts while being tasked with enforcing fragile peace deals. After the latest attack on a UN base in northern Mali, the country’s Foreign Minister Abdoulaye Diop told the Security Council that it should send a rapid-reaction force to help end the attacks on peacekeepers. Such a force set up in the Democratic Republic of Congo, pairing government soldiers with UN troops, managed to beat back some of the myriad groups of rebels roaming the east.


----------



## Owais baba

I would love to hear your views about this.
Salute for our Army.
And thanks for sharing this.


----------



## fatman17

Owais baba said:


> I would love to hear your views about this.
> Salute for our Army.
> And thanks for sharing this.


 
about what please.....


----------



## fatman17

who are these 2 guys shaking chief's hand?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan-U.S. Relations*

According to a report in The News on October 10, the Obama administration reimbursed Pakistan $371 million as part of the Coalition Support Fund (CSF) program on September 30 for anti-terrorism operations conducted by the Pakistani military in the tribal areas. According to officials, another installment is still pending approval.[6]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

fatman17 said:


> View attachment 129408
> who are these 2 guys shaking chief's hand?




SSG Soldiers what else ?


----------



## fatman17

*Indo-Pakistan Relations*

According to a senior Pakistani military official, the Directors General of Military Operations (DGMOs) of the Pakistani and Indian armies spoke on October 14 via hotline. The Pakistan army’s DGMO reportedly conveyed Pakistani concerns over consistent, unprovoked firing on the civilian population living along the Line of Control (LoC) and the working boundary by Indian forces. After a brief pause in cross-border firing on October 10, Indian and Pakistani forces reportedly resumed firing on October 11. According to Pakistan Army officials, one civilian was injured by Indian fire in Poonch sector near Rawalkot. Gunfire was also reported in Charwa sector near Sialkot later that evening. Indian army officials accused Pakistani border guards of targeting ten Indian border posts in Poonch sector. Indian forces allegedly continued heavily shelling Pakistani villages along the Sialkot border on October 12. Fresh firing and mortar shelling was reported near Kailer sector in Bagh on the LoC on October 13 and in Charwa sector near Sialkot on October 14.[4]
According to a Dawn report on October 12, Advisor to the Prime Minister on National Security and Foreign Affairs Sartaj Aziz wrote a letter to UN Secretary General Ban Ki-moon requesting UN intervention in defusing border tensions as well as resolving the Kashmir issue. On October 13, the Pakistani government also conveyed its concerns over ceasefire violations across the LoC to a visiting two-member U.S Congressional delegation comprising of Senators Tim Kaine and Angus King. Indian officials criticized these efforts as attempts by the Pakistani government to “internationalize” the Kashmir issue.[5]


----------



## Inception-06

*Concluding ceremony of officers of Air Defence Staff Course-47 *

*



*
A selam Brothers I searching the name of the singer and the title of this Pakistan Army song since years, may be someone can help me out ?


----------



## fatman17




----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Sword of Honour - 130 PMA LC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*Military*

On October 19, Director General of Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), Major General Asim Salim Bajwa, spoke at the Shanghai Institute of Strategic Studies while on a weeklong visit to China. General Bajwa emphasized the commitment and success of Pakistan’s military in eradicating terrorism within its borders. Bajwa stated that Pakistan will not tolerate terrorism in any form. Bajwa also met with senior Chinese military officials during his visit.[26]


----------



## fatman17

Last year 2013, Pakistan lost 644 security officials and the majority of them were policemen (303), followed by army personnel (278), frontier corps officials (31) and the remaining 32 persons belonged to the khassadar, levies, rangers and others.

This year 2014, by July 21, Pakistan had already lost 483 security personnel and the highest victims were policemen (202), frontier constabulary (119), army (78), levies (25), khassadar (21), rangers (19), airport security force (11) and the remaining nine belonged to some other security agencies of the country.

Provincially speaking, Sindh was the highest loser of security personnel this year (148), followed by FATA (143), Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (88), Balochistan (72), Punjab (28) and two each from Azad Jammu Kashmir and Islamabad. In Sindh, almost 90 percent of fatalities occurred in Karachi with the police losing 101 persons, airport security force (11), rangers (6) and army (2).


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> *Sept 19/14: Pakistan.* The US DSCA announces Pakistan’s official export request for 160 Navistar Mine Resistant Ambush Protected (MRAP) vehicles. That would certainly be an easy delivery from Afghanistan, for Excess Defense Article vehicles that the US Army was prepared to blow up rather than paying to ship them home:
> 
> 30 MaxxPro Base DXM
> 110 MaxxPro Dash DXM
> 10 MaxxPro Dash DXM Ambulances
> 10 MaxxPro Recovery Vehicles with protection kits
> spare and repair parts, support and test equipment, publications and technical documentation, personnel training and equipment training, U.S. Government and contractor engineering, technical and logistics support services, and other related elements of logistical and program support.
> The estimated cost is $198 million. These vehicles would be added to 22 MaxxPros (incl. 2 MRV recovery vehicles) that were already transferred under the Pakistan Counterinsurgency Capability Fund. The country’s years-long civil war involving the Pakistani Taliban will certainly provide Pakistan with opportunities to use these vehicles.
> The principal contractor will be Navistar Defense Corporation in Madison Heights, MI. The proposed sale will require about 2 US Government and 24 Navistar contractor representatives in Pakistan for a period of approximately 18 months. They’ll perform inspections and deprocessing of vehicles upon delivery; provide assistance in installation of vehicle accessory kits; provide fault diagnosis and repairs; perform corrective maintenance, to include accident and battle damage assessment and repairs; conduct operator and maintainer training; and conduct inventories and maintain accountability of USG provided material. Sources: US DSCA #14-32, “Pakistan – Mine Resistant Ambush Protected (MRAP) Vehicles” | Gannett Military Times, “Source: Pakistan already has U.S.-made MRAPs, new deal in works” (April 2014).


 
Pakistan – Mine Resistant Ambush Protected (MRAP) Vehicles
WASHINGTON, Sep 19, 2014 - The State Department has made a determination approving a possible Foreign Military Sale to the Government of Pakistan for 160 Mine Resistant Ambush Protected (MRAP) vehicles, spair and repair parts, and training, etc., for an estimated cost of $198 million. The Defense Security Cooperation Agency delivered the required certification notifying Congress of this possible sale today.

the 30 day congressional 'waiting' period is over. so the deal goes through....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*military meeting*
Asif says Pakistan feels comfort over Turkey’s participation in trilateral process on Afghanistan

INP 
October 21, 2014, 8:





*ISLAMABAD* – A 15-member high-level Turkish defence delegation headed by General Yasar Guler – deputy chief of the Turkish General Staff – is visiting Pakistan to participate in the 10th meeting of the Pak-Turkey high-level military dialogue group.

In a meeting with Defence Secretary Alam Khattak, General Guler reiterated the brotherly ties between Pakistan and Turkey and said that the relationship between the two countries was exemplary and deep rooted. Khattak also stressed the desire to deepen, broaden and strengthen partnership with Turkey in every field.

After a meeting with the defence secretary, a high-level meeting took place between Defence Minister Khawaja Asif and General Yasar Guler. Asif highlighted the progress in ties during the visit of the prime minister in April 2014 and a diverse range of 13 memorandums were signed during the visit.

The minister said that both the countries cooperate closely at regional and multinational fora including UN, OIC, ECO and D-8 and participation of Turkey in trilateral process on Afghanistan is a source of comfort for Pakistan. After the meeting, the first round of the high-level meeting commenced at the Ministry of Defence.

During the opening remarks, the defence secretary informed the renaming of the High Level Cooperation Council (HLCC) as the High Level Strategic Cooperation Council (HLSCC) which reflects the strategic nature of our relationship. He expressed the desire to deepen, broaden and strengthen Pakistan’s partnership with Turkey.

“We hope that the 10th meeting will further strengthen and express our existing defence relations,” he said. The session will resume on Wednesday for further briefing and discussions.


----------



## fatman17

hope he enjoyed his tea!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

fatman17 said:


> View attachment 129408
> who are these 2 guys shaking chief's hand?



I think I recognize the one who is shaking the hand...

Hint: He has been photographed before...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

On Kashmir front a pakistani using this baby weapon....anyone tell what is that ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

HAIDER said:


> On Kashmir front a pakistani using this baby weapon....anyone tell what is that ?







A very simple version of the 60mm Mortar is brought in a forward improved position at the LOC (see the hole in the earth which provide very little cover against enemys small arms....the Soldier belongs to the Pakistani Rangers).

A *mortar* is an indirect fire weapon that fires explosive projectiles known as (mortar) bombs at low velocities, short ranges, and high-arcing ballistic trajectories.


Can anyone tell what this weapon in the Bunker could be ?:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Ulla said:


> A very simple version of the 60mm Mortar is brought in a forward improved position at the LOC (see the hole in the earth which provide very little cover against enemys small arms....the Soldier belongs to the Pakistani Rangers).
> 
> A *mortar* is an indirect fire weapon that fires explosive projectiles known as (mortar) bombs at low velocities, short ranges, and high-arcing ballistic trajectories.
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell what this weapon in the Bunker could be ?:
> 
> View attachment 138097


 
RR most likely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thrilainmanila

the pakistan rangers in kashmir are poorly armed, compare there equipment to the pak armys equipment in the tribal areas, there is a gulf of difference. the indian bsf is as well equipped as the indian army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Army chief to visit US next month for talks on strategic issues*


WASHINGTON: Chief of Army Staff Gen Raheel Sharif will visit the United States next month for talks with senior US military commanders and defence officials.
This will be Gen Sharif’s first visit to the United States as the army chief, a position he assumed on Nov 29, 2013.
Official sources told Dawn that Gen Sharif is coming to the US on a personal invitation from Chairman of the US Joint Chiefs of Staff Gen Martin Dempsey.
_._

During the week-long visit, starting on Nov 16, he is expected to meet Defence Secretary Chuck Hagel, Gen Dempsey, Commander of the US Central Command Gen Lloyd J. Austin and other members of the American defence establishment.
He is also likely to visit Centcom headquarters in Tampa, Florida, as its area of responsibility includes both Afghanistan and Pakistan.
The visit also marks the first formal consultations between the top military brass of the two countries after Sept 30, when the United States and Afghanistan signed a bilateral treaty agreement.
The agreement paves the way for deployment some 10,000 US troops scheduled to remain in Afghanistan after a UN-sponsored international combat mission ends on Dec 31.
Diplomatic observers in Washington say that the agreement will have a direct impact on Pakistan’s efforts to combat terrorism in the areas bordering Afghanistan.
Pakistan strongly supported the US-Afghan agreement on extending the deployment of American troops in Afghanistan, arguing that “a sudden withdrawal will have dangerous consequences for the entire region,” an observer said.
The agreement goes into force on Jan 1, 2015 and remains in force “until the end of 2024 and beyond” unless either side terminates it with two years’ notice. 
The US troops will not be the only foreign troops staying in Afghanistan. 
Kabul signed a similar agreement with Nato on Sept 30 to allow 4,000 to 5,000 additional troops — mostly from Britain, Germany, Italy, and Turkey — to stay in Afghanistan in a noncombat role after 2014.
Army chief to visit US next month for talks on strategic issues - Pakistan - DAWN.COM


----------



## Inception-06

thrilainmanila said:


> the pakistan rangers in kashmir are poorly armed, compare there equipment to the pak armys equipment in the tribal areas, there is a gulf of difference. the indian bsf is as well equipped as the indian army.



The Pakistan Army is giving only since 2009 more attention to the Fighting-equipment of the Infantry Soldiers, before that only the SSG enjoyed "high quality equipment" ....but you are right there is not a standard between both.......


fatman17 said:


> RR most likely.




Hey my friend heer you can visit the Pakistan Army museum online, I hope you will enjoy it !

Link: G10 |




HISTORY OF MUJAHID FORCE:






Some other stuff:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

*National Security*

An October 28 _Army Times_ report claims that during his upcoming visit to the U.S., Pakistan Army chief Gen. Raheel Sharif is expected to discuss the future of the U.S. drone program in Pakistan following U.S. forces’ withdrawal from Afghanistan later this year. According to analysts, the future of the U.S.-Pakistan relationship after 2016 and the provision of coalition support funds will be the main points of discussion during the visit. Gen. Sharif will be the first Pakistan Army chief to visit the U.S. since October 2010.[7]
On October 29, at a farewell lunch hosted for the outgoing Director General of Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI), Lt. Gen. Zahirul Islam, Interior Minister Chaudhry Nisar Ali Khan praised the ISI for playing a vital role in safeguarding the strategic interests of Pakistan and for providing strong defense against internal and external threats to the country.[8]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

@Fulcrum15 It's was in Rauf klasra column yesterday. Have you heard rumors of this corruption case which was suppressed



?


----------



## Jango

Bratva said:


> @Fulcrum15 It's was in Rauf klasra column yesterday. Have you heard rumors of this corruption case which was suppressed
> View attachment 139058
> ?



Nope...

"Behri jahaz"? Brazil?

Stuff of movies to be honest. Why the heck have meetings on a ship in Brazil?

Unless it was for some next level nuclear fusion thingy or something with a clandestine agent or some agency, i simply don't see anything like this happening. This is Pakistani military we are talking about, not hollywood movies.

As far as corruption goes, you and I both know the stuff that goes on in the nuclear and 'sensitive' departments. Best left uncovered.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

Fulcrum15 said:


> As far as corruption goes, you and I both know the stuff that goes on in the nuclear and 'sensitive' departments. Best left uncovered.



Koi nai, Cat safeguarding milk can skim it little for greater good


----------



## fatman17

military procurement is just as corrupt as other procurement agencies. what is always interesting is the 'timing' of this news by rauf klasra a anti-establishment jurno and a closet supporter of AZ(PPP).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neptune

Pakistan Army officer cadet from Land Forces Academy in Ankara seen with other foreign cadets of TLF.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dazzler

news has it that type-85iiap mbt has seen some upgradation on alkhalid's pattern, some of which are..

new armour modules

battle management system

solid state faster autoloader from care pvt ltd with bi directional movement and ammo type display, the gunner can also feed same type shells in a sequence which shortens loading time.


Solid State Autoloader

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Army chief to visit Kabul*

ISLAMABAD: Army Chief General Raheel Sharif will make a visit to Kabul, to meet the new Afghan leadership, Pakistani military said in a short statement on Wednesday.

"During his daylong visit, Army Chief General Raheel Sharif would meet Afghan President Ashraf Ghani, CEO Abdullah Abdullah, defence minister, national security adviser and senior military leaders," DG ISPR Major General Asim Bajwa posted on Twitter.

Sources within the defence ministry told Dawn.com that during his meetings with Afghan civil and military leaders, General Sharif would discuss security issues concerning both the countries as well as the post drawdown of US-led international forces from Afghanistan.

Recently, Afghanistan made allegations against Pakistan regarding involvement in cross-border shelling, which Pakistan's Foreign Office "firmly rejected".

“We firmly reject any statements vilifying Pakistan’s commitment to fight terrorism," spokesperson Tasneem Aslam said in an earlier statement.

The spokesperson also mentioned that it is imperative to mutually strengthen border control and fight terrorism that is affecting the entire region. Pakistan is committed to improving friendly relations with Afghanistan to have sovereignty.

For many years, there has been back and forth retort and blame-game between Afghanistan and Pakistan regarding infiltration of terrorists and this has proven to strain the Pak-Afghan relationship.

The Chief of Army staff (COAS) is also set to have a week-long US visit which will start on November 16. He is expected to meet with Defence Secretary Chuck Hagel and other members of the American defence establishment during the visit.

After the US and Afghanistan signed a bilateral treaty agreement, this meeting will be the first formal consultation between the top military of the two countries.
Army chief to visit Kabul - Pakistan - DAWN.COM


----------



## fatman17

HarryShamim said:


> can some one tell when airforce recruitment for short courses will take place


 
why dont you contact the airforce recruitment center.


----------



## AsianLion

*Pakistan would like to test the new Chinese MBT-3000 VT4 main battle tank, could be the new NG MBT Haider.
*
According to Kanwa Defense Review, Pakistan is looking forward to testing the new *MBT-3000* (also called VT4 for the export version) main battle tank designed by China North Industries Corporation (NORINCO) based in Beijing. According NORINCO, the MBT-3000 is the latest technology of main battle tank especially designed to meet the challenge of high-tech warfare.

*New Chinese-Russia made MBT-3000 VT4 main battle tank
*
Unlike the older AL-Khalid or MBT-2000, the MBT-3000 is motorized with a 1300 horsepower diesel engine manufactured in China. This is slightly more powerful than the engine currently used by the Type 99G, the most advanced main battle tank used by the People's Liberation Army, with 1280hp. The MBT-3000 developed for the overseas market is indeed the most powerful tank made in China.

The main armament of the MBT-3000 consists of smoothbore gun fitted with a thermal sleeve and fume extractor. It is fed by an automatic loader which holds a total of 22 projectiles and charges which can be loaded at the rate of eight per minute. In addition, the tank is equipped with a set of guided weapons, allowing use of a guided missile with a range of up to 5 km.

The turret is in the centre and is of all-welded steel armour construction to which a layer of composite armour has been added over the frontal arc. To increase the body side protection, the MBT-3000 can be fitted with with explosive reactive armour (ERA). Stowage baskets are mounted to the rear and each side of the turret.

The MBT-3000 is equipped with a stabilised fire control including second-generation cooled thermal imager sights for the commander and gunner. The tank is also fitted with laser range finder.

Video:"






Pakistan would like to test the new Chinese MBT-3000 VT4 main battle tank 0511141Â -Â Army Recognition


----------



## fatman17

AsianUnion said:


> *Pakistan would like to test the new Chinese MBT-3000 VT4 main battle tank, could be the new NG MBT Haider.
> *
> According to Kanwa Defense Review, Pakistan is looking forward to testing the new *MBT-3000* (also called VT4 for the export version) main battle tank designed by China North Industries Corporation (NORINCO) based in Beijing. According NORINCO, the MBT-3000 is the latest technology of main battle tank especially designed to meet the challenge of high-tech warfare.
> 
> *New Chinese-Russia made MBT-3000 VT4 main battle tank
> *
> Unlike the older AL-Khalid or MBT-2000, the MBT-3000 is motorized with a 1300 horsepower diesel engine manufactured in China. This is slightly more powerful than the engine currently used by the Type 99G, the most advanced main battle tank used by the People's Liberation Army, with 1280hp. The MBT-3000 developed for the overseas market is indeed the most powerful tank made in China.
> 
> The main armament of the MBT-3000 consists of smoothbore gun fitted with a thermal sleeve and fume extractor. It is fed by an automatic loader which holds a total of 22 projectiles and charges which can be loaded at the rate of eight per minute. In addition, the tank is equipped with a set of guided weapons, allowing use of a guided missile with a range of up to 5 km.
> 
> The turret is in the centre and is of all-welded steel armour construction to which a layer of composite armour has been added over the frontal arc. To increase the body side protection, the MBT-3000 can be fitted with with explosive reactive armour (ERA). Stowage baskets are mounted to the rear and each side of the turret.
> 
> The MBT-3000 is equipped with a stabilised fire control including second-generation cooled thermal imager sights for the commander and gunner. The tank is also fitted with laser range finder.
> 
> Video:"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan would like to test the new Chinese MBT-3000 VT4 main battle tank 0511141Â -Â Army Recognition


 
"would like to test".....so nothing's final yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Vt-4 aka Haider.
the CJSC is in China inspecting this system





120mm tracked chinese mortar. ideal for counter-insurgency ops.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Ulta Tv said:


> Very Good
> *Discussions*


 
seriously.....


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan Army completes first in-house Mi-8 overhaul*
Helihub RSS Feed




*Pakistan Army*
1 Jul, 14
Chief of Army Staff, General Raheel Sharif visited the newly set up premier helicopter overhauling facility at Aviation Base Workshop on 25th June and witnessed the first batch of overhauled helicopters.
Addressing on the occasion, Chief of Army staff, congratulated engineers and technicians of Aviation Base Workshop for having developed the first ever inland helicopter overhauling capability in collaboration with Saint Petersburg Aviation Repair Company (SPARC).He specially appreciated the team for cost effectiveness and time reduction achieved due to our own overhauling facility.
Chief of Army Staff emphasized on enhanced self reliance and continuous skill development to meet the growing challenges of maintaining high operational readiness of Army Aviation. The ceremony was attended by a large number of serving and retired military officers.



Tags: Mi-8, Mil, Military, MRO, News, Overhauls, Pakistan, SPARC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

*



Pakistan’s new intelligence chief takes charge *

November 07, 2014 - Updated 1638 PKT





*RAWALPINDI: Lieutenant General Rizwan Akhtar assumed charge of the Inter Services Intelligence (ISI) on Friday. *
Lt. General Akhtar was appointed to the post on September 22 and replaces Lt. General Zaheerul Islam. He is the twenty-first chief of the ISI.

Commissioned in the Pakistan Army in 1982, Lt. General Rizwan Akhtar has served as DG Rangers Sindh, a post on which he played an important role in the Karachi operation. *(with one hand tied behind his back)*

Defence Analysts said Rizwan Akhtar is known for his professionalism and unblemished service record.
Lt. General is from the Frontier Force Regiment and is a graduate of the Command and Staff College (Quetta), National Defence University (Islamabad) and Unite States War College.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17




----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*

Army chief opens road, bridge in South Waziristan*
Bureau Report





SOUTH WAZIRISTAN: In the picture released by ISPR, Chief of Army Staff Gen Raheel Sharif is seen praying after inaugurating the 76km Shakai-Makeen section of the Central Trade Corridor on Sunday.
PESHAWAR: Army chief General Raheel Sharif has said that Zarb-i-Azb military operation is progressing successfully and while focusing on early completion of the operation, the army will continue its rehabilitation and reconstruction activities.
In this regard, he said, a comprehensive plan had been prepared in consultation with the government. The army chief was speaking at a ceremony held on Sunday for inauguration of a 76km road, section of the upcoming *Central Trade Corridor (CTC),* and the largest bridge in South Waziristan.
A press release issued by the Inter Services Public Relations said the CTC was a strategic link for developing trade between Pakistan and Afghanistan. It will help revive the economy of the Federally Administered Tribal Areas and Khyber Pakhtukhwa.
A 705km road network of international standard running through southern districts of KP and Fata, the CTC is being built by army engineers. The project has been funded by friendly countries.
The 76km Shakai-Makeen road, funded by the USAID, connects two main sections of the trade corridor, one between Bannu-Miramshah and Ghulam Khan and the other linking Wana with Angor Adda.
Apart from their economic, security and strategic advantages, the new roads have considerably reduced travelling time between different areas.
Gen Raheel Sharif said development of Fata was a task undertaken by the army on a priority basis. The army has so far undertaken 178 projects in social, communication, infrastructure and power sectors in Fata and Malakand. The projects will improve the quality of life in tribal areas and address the problem of militancy on long-term basis.
Addressing tribal elders, he praised their support in combating terrorists and the sacrifices rendered by tribal people. He reiterated the army’s resolve to restore peace and stability in affected areas.
On his arrival in South Waziristan, the army chief was received by Corps Commander Lt Gen Hidayatur Rehman and tribal elders.
_Published in Dawn, November 10th, 2014_

_besides the CTC, there is the NTC and STC. something is amiss here....._


----------



## Reichmarshal

And now the Wazirs r truly free as they r no more hostige to the masuds.


----------



## fatman17

Chinese version of the Javelin ATGW


----------



## fatman17




----------



## fatman17

*



*
*Pakistan's army chief to visit U.S.*
*
Oct. 28, 2014 - 04:25PM | *

By Jeff Schogol


The Pakistan army’s chief of staff is coming to the U.S. to meet with his American counterparts, the Defense Department has confirmed.

Gen. Raheel Sharif is expected to meet Defense Secretary Chuck Hagel and Army Gen. Martin Dempsey, chairman of the Joint Chiefs, during a weeklong visit to the U.S. that is expected to begin Nov. 16, the Pakistani newspaper Dawn reported on Sunday.

Marine Maj. Bradlee Avots, a DoD spokesman, confirmed that Sharif will met with “senior Department of Defense officials,” but Avots did not have further information about who those officials are.

Dawn reported that Sharif is also expected to meet Gen. Lloyd Austin, chief of U.S. Central Command, but Army Maj. Brian Fickel, a CENTCOM spokesman, could not confirm that.

Sharif will be the first Pakistani army chief of staff to visit the U.S. since October 2010, said Shuja Nawaz, director of the South Asia Center at the Atlantic Council think tank in Washington, D.C. U.S.-Pakistani relations hit a low point the following year when Navy SEALs killed Osama bin Laden inside Pakistan.

“This is a rebuilding of the relationship from the depths it fell into in 2011 and 2012,” Nawaz told Military Times on Tuesday.

Foremost on Sharif’s mind will be the future of Pakistan’s relationship with the U.S. after 2016, when the U.S. is expected to remove almost all its troops from Afghanistan, Nawaz said. The U.S. currently reimburses the Pakistani military for its counterterrorism operations. Since launching an offensive against the Pakistan Taliban in North Waziristan this summer, the Pakistani military has increased troop strength on the border with Afghanistan from 150,000 to 170,000.

“Along with this closure of the battle in Afghanistan, the coalition support funds will also dry up, so there will need to be the crafting of a new system to provide any support, and he will have to make a case — not just with his military counterparts, but with people in the [Obama] administration and on [Capitol] Hill — because there doesn’t seem to be a great deal of enthusiasm on the Hill for continuing that relationship,” Nawaz said.

Unlike past Pakistani military leaders, Sharif believes the internal threats to Pakistan’s security are more dangerous than external ones, said Jason Campbell of the Rand Corp. think tank.
“He had a role in changing the way that the Pakistani military trains and prepares,” Campbell said. “Rather than being a large conventional force trained to fight India, he was influential in turning them into more of a counterterrorism — in some ways, a counterinsurgency — force, equipped to deal with the internal threat as well. He brings a new mindset to his position. I think it’s one that conforms pretty well with the way U.S. strategists see the threats in the region.”

Sharif is likely to discuss the Pakistani military’s progress against the Pakistani Taliban in North Waziristan, said Daniel Markey of the Council on Foreign Relations think tank in Washington, D.C. Despite the offensive’s successes, the Pakistani military believes that the Pakistani Taliban, known as the Tehrik-i-Taliban Pakistan, have established “reverse safe-havens” inside Afghanistan, Markey told Military Times on Tuesday.

“They do believe that top Pakistani Taliban leaders, including the head of the TTP, are spending time in Afghanistan and may actually be getting some support from the Afghan state and intelligence service,” Markey said.

Pakistan’s suspicion may not be entirely far-fetched, Markey said. When U.S. special operations forces captured Pakistani militant Latif Mehsud last year inside Afghanistan, the New York Times reported that Mehsud was in secret talks with Afghanistan to form an alliance with the Pakistani Taliban against Pakistan.

During his visit to the U.S., Sharif is likely to discuss how the U.S. campaign of using drones to attack targets in Pakistan should continue after the U.S. draws down its forces in Afghanistan this year, Markey said.

Recently, the U.S. has been targeting the Pakistani Taliban, a mutual enemy of the two countries. The question is what Pakistan will do if the U.S. attacks groups such as the Haqqani network, an insurgent group that reportedly has close ties to Pakistan’s security forces.

Another concern for Pakistan is its deteriorating relationship with India, Markey said. Both countries have been exchanging artillery fire recently, leaving dozens of civilians dead in the sharpest increase in violence since the early 2000s.

Sharif “will also probably want to make a case to Washington that it’s in our interest to get the Indians to calm down,” Markey said. “I’m not sure how successful he’ll be on that score.”


----------



## fatman17

*National Security*

On November 11, Interior Minister Chaudhry Nisar Ali Khan applauded the Sindh Rangers for conducting some 4,000 raids and arresting 7,500 criminals in a 14-month long targeted operation in Karachi.[24]
On November 11, the Garrison Officer Commanding (GOC) for North Waziristan, Major General Zafarullah Khan, declared that the people of North Waziristan had themselves to blame for their displacement, since they supported foreign militants in the region against the military. He also said that if the tribesmen wanted peace, they would have to support the army in its fight against militants.[25]
On November 10, the newly appointed Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI) chief Lt. Gen. Rizwan Akhtar reportedly visited Kabul to meet officials of the Afghan National Unity Government and held talks on security issues. There is no official confirmation of the chief’s visit from either Afghanistan or Pakistan.[26]
On November 11, Army chief Gen. Raheel Sharif visited ISI headquarters in Rawalpindi and appreciated the role played by the ISI in the defense and national security of Pakistan. According to ISPR Director General, Maj. Gen. Asim Bajwa, the message of the meeting between Gen. Sharif and ISI chief Lt. Gen Rizwan Akhtar was that of “zero tolerance for all forms of terrorism.”[27]
On November 12, Army chief Gen. Raheel Sharif chaired the 176th Corps Commanders’ Conference at army headquarters in Rawalpindi. The conference was a part of a routine monthly meeting which included briefings on the overall security situation in Pakistan with particular reference to the ongoing military operations in Khyber and North Waziristan Agencies. Gen. Sharif is reportedly leaving for a week-long visit to the U.S. on November 16 where he is expected to meet American Defense officials. [28]


----------



## fatman17

original WILLYS Jeep

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Asia & Pacific
*Pakistani army chief’s trip to U.S. likely to be marked by greater optimism, trust*


Pakistani army chief Raheel Sharif addresses internally displaced Pakistani civilians fleeing a military operation against Taliban militants in the North Waziristan tribal agency during a ceremony to mark the country’s Defence Day in Bannu, near the North Waziristan border, on Sept. 6. (Karim Ullah/AFP/Getty Images)
By Tim Craig November 14 at 3:30 AM

ISLAMABAD, Pakistan — The last time a Pakistani army chief visited Washington, he got an earful from U.S. leaders worried that he was not a reliable partner in efforts to combat militant groups responsible for devastating attacks in Afghanistan.

Four years later, Pakistan’s newest military chief, Gen. Raheel Sharif, is scheduled to arrive in Washington this weekend on his first official U.S. visit. And this time, the most powerful man in Pakistan is expected to be greeted with far less skepticism.

Since becoming army chief a year ago, Sharif has overseen a broad military campaign against Islamist extremists in northwestern Pakistan. Although it could take months or years to fully assess its effectiveness, U.S. officials say the operation has boosted their confidence in Pakistan’s commitment to combating terrorist groups operating within its borders.

Last week, Lt. Gen. Joseph Anderson, a senior commander of U.S. and NATO forces in Afghanistan, told reporters that the Haqqani network — a Pakistan-based Afghan insurgent group — is now “fractured.”
“That’s based pretty much on the Pakistan ops in North Waziristan this entire summer-fall,” Anderson said in a video conference from the Afghan capital. “That has very much disrupted their efforts here and has caused them to be less effective in terms of their ability to pull off an attack here in Kabul.”

Although other U.S. officials are more guarded in their assessments, Anderson’s remarks are helping to set the tone for Sharif’s visit. The week-long trip also coincides with growing optimism that relations among the United States, Pakistan and Afghanistan are improving now that Hamid Karzai is no longer the Afghan president.

“Both sides are aware of this historical moment and are taking steps to seize this moment,” U.S. Ambassador Richard G. Olson said in a speech Wednesday in Islamabad.

At the same time that Sharif is in Washington, Afghanistan’s new president, Ashraf Ghani, will be in Islamabad to meet with Pakistani Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif, who is not related to the general. The Pakistani leader plans to take Ghani to a cricket match.

For many analysts, the two visits signal that the space for meaningful engagement on counterterrorism issues is expanding with a new power-sharing government in place in Afghanistan.

Karzai, who had been Afghanistan’s only leader since shortly after U.S.-backed forces ousted the Taliban from power in 2001, was deeply skeptical of Pakistan and widely considered it the root of many of Afghanistan’s woes. He also repeatedly clashed with the Obama administration, setting limits on U.S. military operations and refusing to allow a residual American troop presence after the NATO mission in Afghanistan ends this year.

But Ghani, within days of taking office, signed an agreement that will keep about 9,800 U.S. troops in Afghanistan next year.

Last month, in a sign of thawing relations between Pakistan and Afghanistan, the two nations agreed to jointly import power from Kyrgyzstan and Tajikistan, Olson noted. Ghani also recently announced that he is reevaluating Karzai’s efforts to buy weapons from India for the Afghan army. The new president’s move was widely interpreted as an olive branch to Pakistan, which has fought three major wars with India since 1947.
Salman Zaidi, a military and political expert at the Islamabad-based Jinnah Institute, said there appears to be a genuine effort to put past tensions “back in the box.”

“There is still a lot of debris lying around [in the relationships] from the last 10 years, both in terms of Pakistan-U.S. ties and Pakistan-Afghanistan, but the attempt is now there,” Zaidi said. “Karzai was a mercurial personality, and everybody found it difficult to deal with him.”

For years, Pakistani military and intelligence officials have been accused of secretly providing support to some militant groups, including the Haqqani network, thwarting U.S. efforts to contain the flow of fighters and weapons from Pakistan into Afghanistan.

In widely reported remarks in 2011, Adm. Mike Mullen, then chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, told the Senate Foreign Relations Committee that the Haqqanis were operating “with impunity” in Pakistan and were relying on state support.

Although Gen. Ashfaq Kayani, Pakistan’s army chief at the time, oversaw two military operations in the Swat Valley and another in South Waziristan, he resisted calls to invade North Waziristan, which had become a haven not only for the Pakistani Taliban but also for al-Qaeda and the Haqqani network.

But in June, Raheel Sharif ordered the military into North Waziristan. Since then, Pakistani officials say, more than 1,200 terrorists have been killed or captured. Seventy Pakistani soldiers also have been killed.
Last month, in a move that surprised many analysts, the army chief expanded the operation to the Khyber Agency, also in Pakistan’s unruly tribal areas.

“This time, the army is not letting up,” said Javed Ashraf Qazi, a retired general and former head of Pakistan’s spy agency. “The air force, the gunship helicopters hit them wherever they are, and the army is slowly and gradually moving up into the mountains to their last refuges.”

Still, Pakistan’s military has not released the names of any high-value terrorists killed in the operation. And Anderson’s comments notwithstanding, many U.S. officials remain unconvinced that Pakistan’s military is poised to deliver a lasting blow to the Haqqani network, which has carried out several attacks on coalition forces in Afghanistan.

A senior U.S. official, who spoke on the condition of anonymity because of the sensitivity of the matter, said the military offensive has “disrupted” but “not damaged” the Haqqanis. Still, the official said ties between the United States and Pakistan have greatly improved since the 2011 U.S. operation that killed Osama bin Laden in Pakistan.

“Pakistan now has substantial control over their whole territory — they have expended a lot on this operation, and we have to give them credit,” the official said. “We also have to hold them to their repeated commitment not to allow [the Haqqani network] to operate from Pakistan.”

Here in Islamabad, analysts expect Raheel Sharif to quickly forge a productive relationship with his U.S. counterparts.

Imtiaz Gul, executive director of the Islamabad-based Center for Research and Security Studies, said Sharif is known to be “assertive, aggressive” and outspoken. Kayani, who served as the military chief from late 2007 until last November, was known to be reserved and often said little during meetings.

“I think [Pentagon leaders] will feel quite at home with him, because his style is more the American style,” Qazi said of Sharif. “But actions speak louder than words, and, so far, he is giving them action.”

Tim Craig is The Post’s bureau chief in Pakistan. He has also covered conflicts in Iraq, Afghanistan and within the District of Columbia government.


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistani, US military leaders to discuss bilateral cooperation, Afghan security *

APP 
November 15, 2014, 9:42 pm
 
*WASHINGTON* – Bilateral defence ties and cooperation towards stability in Afghanistan are likely to be major subjects of discussion when top Pakistani and American military officers meet amid improving relations between the two countries.

During his first visit to the US beginning this weekend, Chief of Army Staff General Raheel Sharif will meet Chairman Joint Chiefs Staff General Martin Dempsey and Centcom leaders at a time of growing convergences of views between Pakistan and the United States. Officials said that the army chief meetings with US counterparts would provide an opportunity to enhance bilateral military cooperation.

The United States has acknowledged the efficacy of Pakistan's massive Zarb-e-Azb military operation against militants in their former stronghold North Waziristan, with both American military leaders and experts saying the Pakistani offensive along the Afghan border has disrupted the Haqqani network - a development that has had a positive bearing on the security situation in Afghanistan.

Lisa Curtis, a South Asian expert at the Heritage Foundation, told Voice of America's Urdu Service that the Pakistani operation in North Waziristan had disrupted the Afghan militants and weakened their ability to launch attacks inside Afghanistan. According to American media reports, Pakistani and Afghan efforts to repair the ties, the effectiveness of Zarb-e-Azb military operation and upward trajectory of Pakistan-US relations have helped set an environment of optimism and trust.

Pakistan's counter-terrorism efforts are also likely to figure in talks between the military leaders. Meanwhile, Afghan President Ashraf Ghani has also visited Islamabad for talks with Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif. Washington has welcomed the opportunity for the two neighbouring countries to forge a better relationship.

“We welcome the prospect of improved cooperation between Afghanistan and Pakistan, and certainly, a trip there, a visit, an opportunity to have a dialogue is a good opportunity for that,” State Department spokesperson Jen Psaki said on Friday. At the Pentagon, commenting on Islamabad's offer to train Afghan security forces in Pakistan, spokesman Rear Admiral John Kirby described Pakistan a key partner in the region.

“Pakistan's a key partner in the region. Any opportunity that can be had to increase cooperation and coordination with the Pakistani military is a good thing,” he said at a recent briefing. Additionally, both Pakistan and the United States see recent escalations on the eastern border with India and the Line of Control in Kashmir as a distraction in Islamabad's high-stakes counter-terrorism offensive along the western border with Afghanistan.

The Pakistani offensive has assumed greater importance in view of the ongoing security and political transitions in Afghanistan with the drawdown of American and international troops from the landlocked country. The recent Pakistani-Indian tensions in the Indian-held Jammu Kashmir region may also come up for discussion in General Sharif’s meetings.


----------



## fatman17

these medals were valued at $ 160.
if your family is in possession of such memorabilia of your father, uncle or grandfather, get them appraised before you 'gift' these to someone for 'free'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

*Major Gen, Shahid Hamid . First Director General of Inter-Services Intelligence*
*salute u sir*
*pride of pakistan*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007

rare image


----------



## fatman17

*U.S.-Pakistan Relations*

On November 16, Army chief Gen. Raheel Sharif arrived in Washington D.C. for a five day official visit. Sharif reportedly visited the headquarters of the U.S. Central Command (CENTCOM) office on the same day and discussed the ongoing military offensives against militants in North Waziristan and Khyber Agency. Gen. Sharif is expected to meet Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff Gen. Marin Dempsey and other U.S. defense officials and diplomats. According to reports, bilateral defense ties and cooperation towards stability in Afghanistan will be major subjects of discussion during the Army chief’s visit. Gen. Sharif is accompanied by Director General Military Operations and the Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI) chief on his visit to the U.S.[30]


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ali Raza Butt571

Today Pak Army is a powerful army with Pakistani nation we are all with Pak army in every situation like war, internal security problems as will as against india because india is a anti Muslim country so we always with Pak army
Pak Army Zinda Bad
Pakistan Painda Bad


----------



## Max Pain

Ali Raza Butt571 said:


> Today Pak Army is a powerful army with Pakistani nation we are all with Pak army in every situation like war, internal security problems as will as against india because india is a anti Muslim country so we always with Pak army
> Pak Army Zinda Bad
> Pakistan Painda Bad
> 
> View attachment 155080




okay slow down there buddy, seems like youre new here.
so lets be rational instead of emotional, blaming all problems on india will never improve our own situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan receives $734.5 million under CSF*
November 24, 2014 ALI HUSSAIN & TAHIR AMIN

Pakistan has received $734.5 million on the account of Coalition Support Fund (CSF) from the United States in the current fiscal year, and the Obama administration has requested Congress for authorisation of an additional $1 billion for FY15, according to officials at the Ministry of Finance and the US Embassy here. 

An official of the US Embassy told _Business Recorder _that the United States government disbursed $363 million in CSF to Pakistan on September 29, in support of the US Operation Enduring Freedom (OEF) for the period of July-September 2013. 

This payment is the latest in a series of reimbursements the US has made to a number of allies for expenses incurred in support of the Operation Enduring Freedom, the US official said. 

"The CSF disbursement is a reimbursement for Pakistani support to OEF and is a positive sign of co-operation on our shared national security priorities," said the official. 

To a question about the expected amount to be released in the near future on account of the pending CSF amount, the official said that Congress authorised reimbursements to Pakistan in the National Defence Authorisation Acts (NDAA) of up to $1.2 billion each for FY14 and FY13. The US Congress has not passed the FY15 NDAA and established CSF appropriations for Pakistan. However, the Obama administration requested $1 billion for Pakistan for FY15, she said. 

She pointed out that Congress will need to authorise funding for a reimbursement program beyond FY15, adding "we continue discussions with Pakistan on such a program". According to the official, Pakistan has received over $12 billion from the United States in CSF reimbursements since 2001. Official sources at the Ministry of Finance told _Business Recorder _that the government was expecting to receive about $1.4 billion in the current fiscal year from the US under the head of CSF. 

The country has already received two tranches totalling $725 million in the current financial year, said a senior official of the Finance Ministry, adding that the first tranche of $371.5 million was received on August 28, 2014, while the second tranche of $363 million was received on September 30, 2014. 

According to the sources, one of the biggest concerns for Pakistan is to ensure the continuation of the CSF and the matter is currently under discussion between the concerned authorities of two countries. In the Economic Survey 2013-14, the incumbent government claimed that the war against terrorism and invasion of Afghanistan by the US have incurred losses of around $102.5 billion to Pakistan during past 13 years. 

The survey added that the conflict and instability in Afghanistan in the aftermath of 9/11 attacks on the US and their regional implications had very negative repercussions for the years following the US invasion of Afghanistan which witnessed not only a huge influx of Afghan refugees across the border into Pakistan but also witnessed a sudden spike in the frequency and scale of terrorist attacks in Pakistan.


----------



## fatman17




----------



## nomi007

fatman17 said:


> *Pakistan receives $734.5 million under CSF*
> November 24, 2014 ALI HUSSAIN & TAHIR AMIN
> 
> Pakistan has received $734.5 million on the account of Coalition Support Fund (CSF) from the United States in the current fiscal year, and the Obama administration has requested Congress for authorisation of an additional $1 billion for FY15, according to officials at the Ministry of Finance and the US Embassy here.
> 
> An official of the US Embassy told _Business Recorder _that the United States government disbursed $363 million in CSF to Pakistan on September 29, in support of the US Operation Enduring Freedom (OEF) for the period of July-September 2013.
> 
> This payment is the latest in a series of reimbursements the US has made to a number of allies for expenses incurred in support of the Operation Enduring Freedom, the US official said.
> 
> "The CSF disbursement is a reimbursement for Pakistani support to OEF and is a positive sign of co-operation on our shared national security priorities," said the official.
> 
> To a question about the expected amount to be released in the near future on account of the pending CSF amount, the official said that Congress authorised reimbursements to Pakistan in the National Defence Authorisation Acts (NDAA) of up to $1.2 billion each for FY14 and FY13. The US Congress has not passed the FY15 NDAA and established CSF appropriations for Pakistan. However, the Obama administration requested $1 billion for Pakistan for FY15, she said.
> 
> She pointed out that Congress will need to authorise funding for a reimbursement program beyond FY15, adding "we continue discussions with Pakistan on such a program". According to the official, Pakistan has received over $12 billion from the United States in CSF reimbursements since 2001. Official sources at the Ministry of Finance told _Business Recorder _that the government was expecting to receive about $1.4 billion in the current fiscal year from the US under the head of CSF.
> 
> The country has already received two tranches totalling $725 million in the current financial year, said a senior official of the Finance Ministry, adding that the first tranche of $371.5 million was received on August 28, 2014, while the second tranche of $363 million was received on September 30, 2014.
> 
> According to the sources, one of the biggest concerns for Pakistan is to ensure the continuation of the CSF and the matter is currently under discussion between the concerned authorities of two countries. In the Economic Survey 2013-14, the incumbent government claimed that the war against terrorism and invasion of Afghanistan by the US have incurred losses of around $102.5 billion to Pakistan during past 13 years.
> 
> The survey added that the conflict and instability in Afghanistan in the aftermath of 9/11 attacks on the US and their regional implications had very negative repercussions for the years following the US invasion of Afghanistan which witnessed not only a huge influx of Afghan refugees across the border into Pakistan but also witnessed a sudden spike in the frequency and scale of terrorist attacks in Pakistan.


its means more new apartments and DHA will be built on the cost of more soldiers

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

nomi007 said:


> its means more new apartments and DHA will be built on the cost of more soldiers


The Army/military does not get that money directly, the civilian government does. Even under Musharraf the majority of reimbursements for military expenses were redirected into 'budgetary support' for civilian programs. 

Also, military officers pay towards the purchase/acquisition of plots throughout their career (please reference @Xeric posts with details on the process) so to argue that they are given 'free apartments' is not entirely accurate. In addition, DHA's are developed along commercial lines, and given private customer interest in these real estate developments, the military does not really need to siphon money from the budget to develop them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reichmarshal

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> The Army/military does not get that money directly, the civilian government does. Even under Musharraf the majority of reimbursements for military expenses were redirected into 'budgetary support' for civilian programs.
> 
> Also, military officers pay towards the purchase/acquisition of plots throughout their career (please reference @Xeric posts with details on the process) so to argue that they are given 'free apartments' is not entirely accurate. In addition, DHA's are developed along commercial lines, and given private customer interest in these real estate developments, the military does not really need to siphon money from the budget to develop them.



Nothing is free in the armed forces, u pay for every thing......every thing is institunalised n done by the book. No one gets more than the other.....bloody civilians get their panties in a knot and hence the out burst.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> The Army/military does not get that money directly, the civilian government does. Even under Musharraf the majority of reimbursements for military expenses were redirected into 'budgetary support' for civilian programs.
> 
> Also, military officers pay towards the purchase/acquisition of plots throughout their career (please reference @Xeric posts with details on the process) so to argue that they are given 'free apartments' is not entirely accurate. In addition, DHA's are developed along commercial lines, and given private customer interest in these real estate developments, the military does not really need to siphon money from the budget to develop them.


sach ko sunane ki himat rakha karo


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

nomi007 said:


> sach ko sunane ki himat rakha karo


What part of my comment do you disagree with, and why?


----------



## SQ8

Reichmarshal said:


> Nothing is free in the armed forces, u pay for every thing......every thing is institunalised n done by the book. No one gets more than the other.....bloody civilians get their panties in a knot and hence the out burst.



The Civillians get their knots because while you do pay, you pay 1/10th of what a civilian would pay in the same situation. 
That is downright theft if nothing else.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## VCheng

Reichmarshal said:


> Nothing is free in the armed forces, u pay for every thing......every thing is institunalised n done by the book. No one gets more than the other.....bloody civilians get their panties in a knot and hence the out burst.



Would you care to post up the rates paid by Army Officers for these amenities and compare them to the rates for civilians?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Oscar said:


> The Civillians get their knots because while you do pay, you pay 1/10th of what a civilian would pay in the same situation.
> That is downright theft if nothing else.


Company discounts for employees?


----------



## SQ8

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Company discounts for employees?



Discounts for employees of the state would be fair on Jams and Jellies as it is the same in India. Not on the scale it happens with every aspect of state property.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Donatello

Reichmarshal said:


> Nothing is free in the armed forces, u pay for every thing......every thing is institunalised n done by the book. No one gets more than the other.....bloody civilians get their panties in a knot and hence the out burst.



DHA Golf and Country Club, Karachi, for membership I paid 15lakhs, Army officers paid Rs 30,000

Even though 80% of the revenue is generated through civilian members......golf aint cheap you know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Oscar said:


> Discounts for employees of the state would be fair on Jams and Jellies as it is the same in India. Not on the scale it happens with every aspect of state property.



Why don't we wait for @Xeric to tell us why that is all proper due to patriotic reasons?


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Oscar said:


> Discounts for employees of the state would be fair on Jams and Jellies as it is the same in India. Not on the scale it happens with every aspect of state property.


OEM's offer "employee pricing" worth several thousand dollars at times - before arguing that "compensation for services in the form of discounts is excessive", we should probably define what constitutes "excessive".


----------



## Armstrong

Oscar said:


> Discounts for employees of the state would be fair on Jams and Jellies as it is the same in India. Not on the scale it happens with every aspect of state property.



I'm sure @Xeric and @Icarus would be able to tell us what kind of 'discounts' and 'freebies' they're getting.

So far as I know; if the Army can be accused of anything, its probably better management - No one stopped any other Ministry or Bureaucratic department for having their Employee Welfare schemes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> OEM's offer "employee pricing" worth several thousand dollars at times - before arguing that "compensation for services in the form of discounts is excessive", *we should probably define what constitutes "excessive".*



An important exersize that has never really been done or dared to be done by any state audit so far as I know.


----------



## VCheng

Oscar said:


> An important exersize that has never really been done or dared to be done by any state audit so far as I know.



We don't need audits to turn up matters like this in the interests of nashnull sekortee, do we?

Financial irregularities of Rs 50 billion detected in PAF | Page 5


----------



## Max Pain

Reichmarshal said:


> Nothing is free in the armed forces, u pay for every thing......every thing is institunalised n done by the book. No one gets more than the other.....bloody civilians get their panties in a knot and hence the out burst.


cut the crap, my dad still serves in GHQ Rawalpindi so i got plenty of stuff to back it since i enjoyed plenty of facilities myself, so instead of getting butthurt maybe try introspecting.


----------



## Xeric

Oscar said:


> The Civillians get their knots because while you do pay, you pay 1/10th of what a civilian would pay in the same situation.
> That is downright theft if nothing else.


How?


----------



## Nitin Goyal

Oscar said:


> Discounts for employees of the state would be fair on Jams and Jellies as it is the same in India. Not on the scale it happens with every aspect of state property.



In India, army get tax free products, almost everything. but they do have upper ceilings.


----------



## SQ8

Xeric said:


> How?



If an item costs 10rs to manufacture, I have to pay 20 for it and you receive for 2rs. Worse so, is that you first took the item from the public shelf without proper due diligence, then "paid" for it via your employees who would pay 2rs before anyone else does..and then at the end I end up paying those employees 30 for it. Legal, yet theft. 

Take this case, for e.g. The allotment of a plot as benefit for 6 months service. How does a commercial plot be justified as a reward for 6 months service for what is essentially sitting in the chair post? A memento might have sufficed if this was across the border.. but not here. 
SHC moved against illegal allotment of plots in DHA | Pakistan Today

_Lt Gen Sajjad Ghani who, according to him, was allotted plot at Zamzama Commercial Phase V, DHA, after he completed six months of service as DHA’s executive board president. “Ghani was appointed as Corps Commander on November 19, 2013, and his service would expire in October 2014,” the petitioner said._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

Oscar said:


> If an item costs 10rs to manufacture, I have to pay 20 for it and you receive for 2rs. Worse so, is that you first took the item from the public shelf without proper due diligence, then "paid" for it via your employees who would pay 2rs before anyone else does..and then at the end I end up paying those employees 30 for it. Legal, yet theft.



Sorry sir, i dont get anything for Rs 2 for which you have paid Rs 20. Instead, i pay exactly the same for a let's say PTCL connection as you guys do. Heck, as opposed to you, i have to pay the installation charges EVERY time i get posted out to a new place, which i believe were paid by you once in a life time when you first received your connection.

Just to give another example, i receive exactly the SAME Sui Southern/Northern Gas bill printed on the same form as you guys do. Heck, instead i pay more as every time i get posted to a new place i have to pay the GSD anew! GSD, which you have paid for only once.

2 years ago i was at station A, i paid the entire amount of GSD in installments as per the procedure. A year after i was at station B, and was paying the same GSD once again.

Now GSD, as you must know is a step against the consumer in case he defaults, and a civilian who is living at one place has to pay it once in his life time. i instead have to pay it every time i move to a new station.

Just to let you know, i have paid approx Rs 30K additional (over and above the gas bill just as you did normally) in the garb of GSD just during the last 2 years! Did you?

Unfortunately, i would have to keep on paying this GSD in future too, which you would not. Do i mourn about it? Yes. But then i accept it as 'it comes with the job.'

In 2010, i had to pay installation charges for PTCL THRICE in one year. Something which you or your parents must have paid decades ago ONCE when they got their PTCL connection. i say so, coz i know my parents back home have paid it only once when they first installed a PTCL.




> Take this case, for e.g. The allotment of a plot as benefit for 6 months service. How does a commercial plot be justified as a reward for 6 months service for what is essentially sitting in the chair post? A memento might have sufficed if this was across the border.. but not here.
> SHC moved against illegal allotment of plots in DHA | Pakistan Today
> 
> _Lt Gen Sajjad Ghani who, according to him, was allotted plot at Zamzama Commercial Phase V, DHA, after he completed six months of service as DHA’s executive board president. “Ghani was appointed as Corps Commander on November 19, 2013, and his service would expire in October 2014,” the petitioner said._


My brother who works in Atlas Honda receives a bonus every 3 months, i dont complain.

My wife who once worked in a private company was receiving additional amount whenever there was profit above the target, i didnt complain.

Heck, the UNO was formed a month before the VE Day and the US and others got the permanent seats there and since have been 'preventing' wars around the wold, and i still dont complain!

Now, i know you would say that it is DHAs, yeah it is, but it is a 'private' organization being run on profits earned through the market where not a single penny of taxpayers' money is utilized, heck they want to give a plot after a month of service, why should you or i complain?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Oscar said:


> If an item costs 10rs to manufacture, I have to pay 20 for it and you receive for 2rs. Worse so, is that you first took the item from the public shelf without proper due diligence, then "paid" for it via your employees who would pay 2rs before anyone else does..and then at the end I end up paying those employees 30 for it. Legal, yet theft.
> 
> Take this case, for e.g. The allotment of a plot as benefit for 6 months service. How does a commercial plot be justified as a reward for 6 months service for what is essentially sitting in the chair post? A memento might have sufficed if this was across the border.. but not here.
> SHC moved against illegal allotment of plots in DHA | Pakistan Today
> 
> _Lt Gen Sajjad Ghani who, according to him, was allotted plot at Zamzama Commercial Phase V, DHA, after he completed six months of service as DHA’s executive board president. “Ghani was appointed as Corps Commander on November 19, 2013, and his service would expire in October 2014,” the petitioner said._


In the example you quoted, the case involves an allegation that established rules were violated, which if proved, would potentially constitute an illegal act. Neither this example nor the earlier one about the "Rs. 50 Billion corruption in PAF" (while valid in terms of highlighting potential corruption in the military) are necessarily relevant to the broader point you are trying to make (first part of your post and the earlier post) of what constitutes "excessive employee benefits", and whether military retirees pay less than the amount required to "develop the plot of land".

Are 3 prime real estate plots in major cities per general "excessive"? Why? Can the government pass legislation limiting the amount of benefits provided to retiring military officials by the military? Let's also be clear that the argument of "excessive benefits" is almost entirely at the upper ranks of the military.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Oscar said:


> If an item costs 10rs to manufacture, I have to pay 20 for it and you receive for 2rs. Worse so, is that you first took the item from the public shelf without proper due diligence, then "paid" for it via your employees who would pay 2rs before anyone else does..and then at the end I end up paying those employees 30 for it. Legal, yet theft.
> 
> Take this case, for e.g. The allotment of a plot as benefit for 6 months service. How does a commercial plot be justified as a reward for 6 months service for what is essentially sitting in the chair post? A memento might have sufficed if this was across the border.. but not here.
> SHC moved against illegal allotment of plots in DHA | Pakistan Today
> 
> _Lt Gen Sajjad Ghani who, according to him, was allotted plot at Zamzama Commercial Phase V, DHA, after he completed six months of service as DHA’s executive board president. “Ghani was appointed as Corps Commander on November 19, 2013, and his service would expire in October 2014,” the petitioner said._



Shukar karo it is not one plot per month of service.


----------



## Xeric

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> In the example you quoted, the case involves an allegation that established rules were violated, which if proved, would potentially constitute an illegal act. Neither this example nor the earlier one about the "Rs. 50 Billion corruption in PAF" (while valid in terms of highlighting potential corruption in the military) are necessarily relevant to the broader point you are trying to make (first part of your post and the earlier post) of what constitutes "excessive employee benefits", and whether military retirees pay less than the amount required to "develop the plot of land".
> 
> Are 3 prime real estate plots in major cities per general "excessive"? Why? Can the government pass legislation limiting the amount of benefits provided to retiring military officials by the military? Let's also be clear that the argument of "excessive benefits" is almost entirely at the upper ranks of the military.


Unfortunately, @Oscar doesnt seem to see the real problem that we have in our country:






i think i know the reason, they want to catch/highlight the bad guys, which is commendable by utilizing this model (SC registrar made over Rs 7m from investments in Bahria Town: Online report | Pakistan Today), but then instead get sucked into legit MilBus due to prejudice.

Also: وکلاءتحریک کاعوضانہ،ایک کنال

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Nitin Goyal said:


> In India, army get tax free products, almost everything. but they do have upper ceilings.



But no free plots of land......*never*. Unless one gets a gallantry award; in which case the State from which one hails from; _may_ allot a piece of land (usually a _banjar_ land away from any city.  ) But nothing from the Army or MoD.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Oscar said:


> Discounts for employees of the state would be fair on Jams and Jellies as it is the same in India. Not on the scale it happens with every aspect of state property.



You know @Oscar; I wish that I was an ex-serviceman in your country than being an ex-serviceman in my own. But for the cruel hand of Fate....
I still get some discounts (actually tax subsidies) on Jams and Jellies and the ability to buy a cheaper apartment in Rehab Assoc/Welfare Socy _but of poorer standard_ than in Civvy Street; _if _I get it in a City/Location of my choice.

But I have cratefuls of "Mementos" which my wife calls "Tin-Plate" which can't even be used as plates!
My Grand-Father got those in real Silver which would look fine on even a Maharaja's Mantel-Piece. My Father got his only in Silver-Plate. While I am not even sure whether all of mine are German Silver! 
So I have to only settle for cheaper Jams and Jellies than the average man on the street.

Ah.... but for the ironies of Fate!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Shukar karo it is not one plot per month of service.


 
ho ho ho...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Capt.Popeye said:


> You know @Oscar; I wish that I was an ex-serviceman in your country than being an ex-serviceman in my own. But for the cruel hand of Fate....
> I still get some discounts (actually tax subsidies) on Jams and Jellies and the ability to buy a cheaper apartment in Rehab Assoc/Welfare Socy _but of poorer standard_ than in Civvy Street; _if _I get it in a City/Location of my choice.
> 
> But I have cratefuls of "Mementos" which my wife calls "Tin-Plate" which can't even be used as plates!
> My Grand-Father got those in real Silver which would look fine on even a Maharaja's Mantel-Piece. My Father got his only in Silver-Plate. While I am not even sure whether all of mine are German Silver!
> So I have to only settle for cheaper Jams and Jellies than the average man on the street.
> 
> Ah.... but for the ironies of Fate!


 
ever try getting your silver-ware appraised?....u may be sitting on a gold mine. i just had my fathers WW2 medals appraised....they were worth about $300 (set of 4)


----------



## fatman17

BTW my late father retired as a Lt.Col after 33 yrs of service.....yes he got 1 plot 500yds in DHA-Khi on payment of subsidised rate, not FOC.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VCheng

fatman17 said:


> ho ho ho...



You want one plot per month of service, plus an extra one for Christmas each year?


----------



## Xeric

Capt.Popeye said:


> But no free plots of land......*never*. Unless one gets a gallantry award; in which case the State from which one hails from; _may_ allot a piece of land (usually a _banjar_ land away from any city.  ) But nothing from the Army or MoD.



Yeah, there isnt a "free" plot on this side of the border either.

In case of Gallantry award, yes. But again as u pointed out, this _banjar_ land has to made _zarkhaiz_ again at own expense, which little are able to do.



Capt.Popeye said:


> You know @Oscar; I wish that I was an ex-serviceman in your country than being an ex-serviceman in my own. But for the cruel hand of Fate....


Guud to know. Would appreciate details though.



> I still get some discounts (actually tax subsidies) on Jams and Jellies and the ability to buy a cheaper apartment in Rehab Assoc/Welfare Socy _but of poorer standard_ than in Civvy Street; _if _I get it in a City/Location of my choice.



There's nothing tax-free here in Pakistan for either serving or retired personnel. But this is a common practice in western countries too. In US, military personnel can get EVERYTHING tax-free from their PX/BX or Commissaries both when they are serving and even after they retire. That's one of the reason their retirees like to live near a base/cantt even after they retire as then they can still visit the BX and enjoy/purchase items which are tax-free.

Now, i wonder how would it be like if Pakistani military personnel too can get tax-free items?!

Note: B/PX= Base (Airforce) / Post (Army) Exchange - a mega store to the tune of Walmart or Best Buy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Xeric said:


> There's nothing tax-free here in Pakistan for either serving or retired personnel. But this is a common practice in western countries too. In US, military personnel can get EVERYTHING tax-free from their PX/BX or Commissaries both when they are serving and even after they retire. That's one of the reason their retirees like to live near a base/cantt even after they retire as then they can still visit the BX and enjoy/purchase items which are tax-free.


On the subject of US military benefits:
GI bill covered tuition for nearly a million post-9/11 veterans without tracking their progress | Center for Public Integrity

That is approximately $30,000+ per service member, just in tuition reimbursements.


----------



## ghazi52

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> On the subject of US military benefits:
> GI bill covered tuition for nearly a million post-9/11 veterans without tracking their progress | Center for Public Integrity
> 
> That is approximately $30,000+ per service member, just in tuition reimbursements.


Absolutely true.
Even if somebody attends 6 months camp gets 30% at lot of stores. like Home Depot etc.


----------



## VCheng

ghazi52 said:


> Absolutely true.
> Even if somebody attends 6 months camp gets 30% at lot of stores. like Home Depot etc.



Murrikan privileges riding on a Pakistani economy don't work.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Murrikan privileges riding on a Pakistani economy don't work.


Which is why Pakistani soldiers do not get $30,000 each in tuition reimbursements. Instead, the military develops real estate and offers that at discounted prices to its retirees.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Which is why Pakistani soldiers do not get $30,000 each in tuition reimbursements. Instead, the military develops real estate and offers that at discounted prices to its retirees.



No profit - no loss.

But than again you are quoting old cheng.. He has been answered several times.. But he just can't keep shut..


----------



## Xeric

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> On the subject of US military benefits:
> GI bill covered tuition for nearly a million post-9/11 veterans without tracking their progress | Center for Public Integrity
> 
> That is approximately $30,000+ per service member, just in tuition reimbursements.


A US Army Lieutenant, a colleague whereas was a bit upset for being assigned to Afghanistan, but at the same time also cheerful when she announced that the $ 5K (her pay) she would be getting while at Afg would be totally TAX-FREE, that is to say, net income almost equal to gross pay!

Here, Khooni ultian lag jain so called Pakistanion ko if soldiers fighting Zarb e Azb would get anything tax-free!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VCheng

Again, Murrikan dreams on a Pakistani pocketbook don't work.


----------



## IHK_PK

$5000 per month.... wao.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Again, Murrikan dreams on a Pakistani pocketbook don't work.


If the military is able to develop real-estate and take advantage of the private market to offset the cost of benefits for retired soldiers, then that is in accordance with the "Pakistani pocketbook". 

Again, under what yardstick are we arguing that the benefits received by military retirees are "excessive"? Who defined "excessive" and why?


----------



## Reichmarshal

U qualify for a plot after 18 years of service.
18 of the best years of ur life!


----------



## fatman17

*




*
*Military cannon’s long journey from Scotland to rural Pakistan*

The Great War cannon

First published in Remember When? 
Last updated by Jim Greenhalf, T&A Reporter

WHY is a 19th century British cannon occupying pride of place in the Pakistani village of Dulmial?

Dr Irfan Malik and Michael Noble (The Centre for Hidden Histories, University of Nottingham) have taken an interest in the subject. The following is their explanation, which has to do with World War One.

"Dulmial is a village approximately 100 miles south of Islamabad, in the Salt Range region of what became Pakistan. A century ago, the area was part of British India, which meant that its inhabitants were drawn into the Great War on the side of the Allies.

A settlement steeped in military history, Dulmial sent 460 of its men to fight in the British Army, including both of Dr Malik’s great grandfathers. The largest single participation of any village in Asia. Nine gave their lives.
In recognition of the significant military service and sacrifice, in 1925 the British Government offered Dulmial an award of their choosing. The man in charge of choosing was Captain Ghulam Mohammad Malik, the highest ranking and most decorated soldier of the village.

The Captain was a man of great experience, having commenced his military life in the Derajet Mountain Battery and participated in Lord Robert’s famous march from Kabul to Kandahar in 1880.

His photograph and achievements are documented in the book by Brig.Gen. Graham ‘The History of the Indian Mountain Artillery’ in 1957. A career soldier, he eschewed the British offers of land, money and water facilities, choosing instead to have Dulmial’s contribution recognised with the presentation of a cannon.

The British agreed and provided Dulmial with a twelve pounder. The cannon itself was made at Carron ironworks, in Falkirk, Scotland, in 1816. Its stand was built in Cossipore Gun Foundry, India, under the leadership of Captain A. Broome, in 1847.

The gun was first collected from the First Punjab Regimental Centre in Jhelum, from where it was carried by train to Chakwal. There the gun was dismounted and loaded in a cart to be pulled by three pairs of oxen for the remaining 28 kms.

The roads were semi-mountainous and the passage was difficult. It would take the ox carts two weeks to cover the distance. From five kilometres out, at Choa Saiden Shah, the route became more difficult still and Dulmial had to dispatch five additional pairs of oxen to relieve the initial six and complete the gun’s journey.

Safely in Dulmial, the gun was placed at the centre of the village and a photograph taken with the local commissioned officers. It remains there today, a reminder of the contribution that Dulmial made in the First World War.

Dulmial is now known within Pakistan as the ‘village with the gun’, but is rather less well known in the UK. This is because little has been written or published about the village in English.

Since that time Dulmial has continued to produce many generations of high ranking, distinguished Army officers. It is our intention to bring this hidden history to a wider audience and help to share the reasons of just what a nineteenth century Scottish cannon is doing in the Salt Range region of Pakistan.

After informing the Foreign and Commonwealth Office in London of Dulmial’s significant history, several representatives of the village have been invited to attend the First World War Centenary reception at the British High Commission, Islamabad, Pakistan, to be held in November.

This will be a great honour and privilege for the inhabitants and worldwide descendants of Dulmial."





QW-19 (ANZA-III)

After army chief, Pakistan’s ‘Defendocrats’ woo Washington
Situationer From The National
Security Desk

Wednesday, December 10, 2014 
*ISLAMABAD: A high-powered Pakistani defence delegation, headed by Defence Secretary Lt. Gen. (retd) Alam Khattak, has reached Washington D.C. to take part in the 23rd US-Pakistan Defence Consultative Group (DCG) meeting. 

*
Though the group is one of the five working groups under the broad US-Pakistan Strategic Dialogue that was initiated in 2006 when the-then US President, George Bush, visited Pakistan, this is no ordinary conference.

Militarily, Washington and Rawalpindi are closer now than they’ve been in years. There are clear indications from the Pentagon, the State Department and beyond that General Raheel Sharif is someone the Americans ‘can do business with’. The Pakistan Army chief’s recently concluded (and extended) a visit, replete with guards of honour, medals and facetime with America’s top diplomatic and defence officials is only compounded by Washington’s satisfaction over Kabul and Islamabad making serious efforts to warm up to each other, putting words into action in the border areas, and leaving the acerbic and static Karzai-Kayani era behind.

Officially, the Strategic Dialogue provides a platform for the two sides to exchange views on ‘strategically important’ issues like energy, economy, non-proliferation and other security related matters. But actually the fulcrum of US-Pak bilateralism remains defence and counter-terrorism; Operation Zarb-e-Azb’s recent gains against Al Qaeda, the Haqqanis, the Gul Bahadur group form the base of improved regionalism; the US’s drone targeting of elements linked to Pakistan’s most wanted man, Mullah Fazlullah, that too on Afghan soil, build-up on the ‘ties warming up’ narrative; and NATO/Kabul’s recent handover to the Pakistani military of Latif Mehsud, once the right hand man of Hakimullah Mehsud - within days of the Chief of Army Staff’s trip - cleared the runway for the DCG to be conducted with a cordiality not seen between Washington and Islamabad/Rawalpindi in many years.

*That the meeting comes at the heels of army chief General Raheel Sharif’s US trip, where no ‘goodies’ were sought, but the basis for a lot of upcoming business was laid out*. A defence official explained on the condition of anonymity that Pakistan would be going into the discussions with two broad concerns of key importance. Firstly, convincing the US that as it transitions from the ‘sunset’ phase of the Kerry-Lugar-Berman Bill (which was a wrap, officially, as last September lapsed), there needs to be some level of ensconcing and/or embedding of Pakistan in a Middle East-centric financial counter-terror mechanism - like the Counter-terrorism Partnership Fund, as has been established for supporting some of the nations fighting the Islamic State under the Jeddah Communiqué. Secondly, and more typically, the acquisition of defence equipment crucial for Pakistan’s counter-terrorism efforts, as well as access to arrears from the fast drying up Coalition Support Funds is going to be on the ministry of defence’s to-do list in D.C.

Emphasis will be laid out on contingency planning for the ISIS threat. Defence officials concede that some 4000-5000 fighters from FATA have transitioned out of the Af-Pak theatre and are currently fighting for the Islamic State in Syria and Iraq. The evidence of these fighters was somewhat established when the World Health Organisation confirmed last year that polio virus strains from North Waziristan were found in the sewers of Damascus.

Thus, the pitch to the Americans is going to be simple. Pakistan is concerned that if and when these ISIS fighters return, the Taliban threat will only be compounded because of the explosive mixture of IS ideology and ‘Tango tactics’, as the army calls the Taliban’s insurgent operations. It is evidently clear that IS threat is too big a threat for any one nation to tackle alone and requires a transnational effort.

So if ISIS comes to Af-Pak, Pakistan would like to be preemptively participating in the transnational anti-ISIS regime as its security concerns align with that of those under the Jeddah Communiqué. With the end of the Kerry-Lugar-Berman Bill term and the US forces drawdown from the region, the ISIS threat offers an opportunity for Pakistan to continue to stay ‘looped in’ with the Pentagon to work mutual security issues. It is with this understanding that Pakistan would be seeking accommodation in a new, Middle East-focused counter-terror financial regime.

About chances of an ISIS-style insurgency in Pakistan, Western officials maintain a simple thesis: the graffiti and pamphlets are disturbing, but the conditions for ‘ISIS-in-Pak’ are yet to take shape. The Pakistani military, they argue, is not like the Iraqi military; it is a more popular as well as a more representative force. That ISIS came into existence to fill the gaps created by the civil wars in Iraq and Syria which were a result of vacuums of dissatisfaction created by the ineffective and non-representative Iraqi and Syrian governments/militaries, it is contended that similar dynamics don’t exist in Pakistan.
Pakistan’s ministry of interior agrees with this assessment, and contends that much of the pro-ISIS statements from various Taliban splinter cells are ‘marketing efforts’ in the post-Zarb-e-Azb world of reduced relevance of terror groups.

During the visit, the Pakistani side can be expected to engage with senior Capitol Hill figures, particularly those who have expressed concerns regarding President Obama’s Afghan drawdown plan, which is morphing into an aggressive ‘training/hunting’ phase in these ‘end of days’ in Afghanistan. These may include Senator Bob Mendez, chairman of the powerful Senate Committee on Foreign Relations and Senator John McCain.

But back to the business of the DCG, where Pakistan is also expected to urge the Americans to sell the upgraded versions of the AH 1F Cobra helicopters. The Stockholm International Peace Research Institute’s (SIPRI) arms trade database suggests that US provided Pakistan some 26 Cobra AH1-Fs between 2007 and 2010. These helicopters form the backbone of Pakistan’s counter-terrorism efforts in the northwest.

The United States further provided $750,000 in 2010 to upgrade the Cobras but extensive usage in the ongoing offensive against the militants has caused considerable wear and tear of the entire fleet. According to the INP, Pakistan has already asked the US to provide it with the AH1-Z (Zulu) versions of the Cobra series, a request that is yet to be facilitated, as the Americans don’t have excess hardware available.

With the Mi-35 helicopter deal with Russia already in sight - a foot in the door to one of the world’s largest arms exporters that was shut for decades due to Cold War era distrust - coupled with the need to modernise its aging helicopter fleet, Pakistan will try its luck and push for the acquisition of the Cobra Zulu, again. The United States has already disclosed its intent to provide Pakistan eight Global Response Cutters, eight 25 mm or 30 mm naval guns, 32 M-2HB 0.5 mm caliber machine guns, 32 7.62 mm guns including other command and control, navigational and technical equipment all worth around $350 million. But arrears from the Coalition Support Funds, and forecasting a financial arrangement beyond the KLB, is the front and centre of the agenda of Pakistan’s ‘Defendocrats’ in Washington.


----------



## Bratva

Oscar said:


> If an item costs 10rs to manufacture, I have to pay 20 for it and you receive for 2rs. Worse so, is that you first took the item from the public shelf without proper due diligence, then "paid" for it via your employees who would pay 2rs before anyone else does..and then at the end I end up paying those employees 30 for it. Legal, yet theft.
> 
> Take this case, for e.g. The allotment of a plot as benefit for 6 months service. How does a commercial plot be justified as a reward for 6 months service for what is essentially sitting in the chair post? A memento might have sufficed if this was across the border.. but not here.
> SHC moved against illegal allotment of plots in DHA | Pakistan Today
> 
> _Lt Gen Sajjad Ghani who, according to him, was allotted plot at Zamzama Commercial Phase V, DHA, after he completed six months of service as DHA’s executive board president. “Ghani was appointed as Corps Commander on November 19, 2013, and his service would expire in October 2014,” the petitioner said._



An excerpt from Hamood ur rehman commision which ironically is still relevant in 2014. 

“We came to the conclusion that the process of moral degeneration among the senior ranks of the armed forces was set in motion by their involvement in martial law duties in 1958, that these tendencies reappeared and were, in fact, intensified when martial law was imposed in the country once again in March 1969 by General Yahya Khan, and that there was indeed substance in the allegations that a considerable number of senior army officers had not only indulged in large scale acquisition of lands and houses and other commercial activities, but had also adopted highly immoral and licentious ways of life which seriously affected their professional capabilities and their qualities of leadership"

Gen Niazi had a stinking reputation, said Hamood Commission - thenews.com.pk


----------



## fatman17

Bratva said:


> An excerpt from Hamood ur rehman commision which ironically is still relevant in 2014.
> 
> “We came to the conclusion that the process of moral degeneration among the senior ranks of the armed forces was set in motion by their involvement in martial law duties in 1958, that these tendencies reappeared and were, in fact, intensified when martial law was imposed in the country once again in March 1969 by General Yahya Khan, and that there was indeed substance in the allegations that a considerable number of senior army officers had not only indulged in large scale acquisition of lands and houses and other commercial activities, but had also adopted highly immoral and licentious ways of life which seriously affected their professional capabilities and their qualities of leadership"
> 
> Gen Niazi had a stinking reputation, said Hamood Commission - thenews.com.pk


 
and your point is........





SH-1 at IDEAS-2014


----------



## fatman17

*War film 'Yalghaar' enters final production phase*
Entertainment Desk

Official poster for Yalghaar. - Photo courtesy: Wikipedia

Highly anticipated film _Yalghaar_ starring Shaan Shahid and Adnan Siddiqui is headed to its final phase of production, with more than half of the film's shooting reportedly complete.

Written, directed, and produced by Dr Hassan Rana – who produced blockbuster _Waar_ – the film is set to be the most expensive movie in the history of Pakistani cinema with an estimated budget of Rs 50 crore, a press release stated.
_Read: Hassan Rana talks Yalghaar, Shaan and future of Pakistan's cinema._
Based on a true story of a successful military operation conducted in Swat district, _Yalghaar_ follows the lives of the officers and soldiers involved in the battle against terrorists.
The lead role of a Colonel in the Pakistan Army is being played by Shaan Shahid.

Humayun Saeed, Gohar Rasheed, Sana Bucha, Adnan Siddiqui, Ayub Khoso, Bilal Ashraf, Ayesha Omer, Sikander Rizvi, Umair Jaswal, and Armeena Khan also feature in the war movie.

Talking to Dawn.com, Shaan Shahid's publicist, Syed Noman Nazir revealed details about the film:
"Shaan will be playing the protagonist with Sana Bucha acting beside him. There is a whole team of SSG commandos and Shaan, Uzair Jaswal, Ayub Khoso are all part of the team. Humayun Saeed will be seen in a negative role."

He further added that, "Half of the film has been shot in Karachi and Tarbela. The two legs of the movie left to shoot will be shot in Swat and Islamabad; the climax of the operation will be shot in Swat."
The movie's is expected to be released sometime in 2015. The first trailer of the film is expected to released January 2-15.


----------



## fatman17

this APC is operated by the FC. kindly identify the make?


----------



## Stealth

fatman17 said:


> View attachment 176593
> this APC is operated by the FC. kindly identify the make?



*Textron APC M1117*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

We are a thankless nation, following corrupt politicians who would sell their own mothers for a few bucks. 



Xeric said:


> A US Army Lieutenant, a colleague whereas was a bit upset for being assigned to Afghanistan, but at the same time also cheerful when she announced that the $ 5K (her pay) she would be getting while at Afg would be totally TAX-FREE, that is to say, net income almost equal to gross pay!
> 
> Here, Khooni ultian lag jain so called Pakistanion ko if soldiers fighting Zarb e Azb would get anything tax-free!


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistani security forces takes up positions on a road leading to the Army Public School.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## peerhunter

Dear sir,
I'm graduate engineer, got recommended by issb for DSSC in september 2014, but was not selected by GHQ. Then i changed my candidature to SSC pak Navy in Dec 2014, again not selected by NHQ. 
I want to know i i can apply for DSSC in next entry as ISSB recommendation stands for one year.
your answer will be highly appreciated.


----------



## fatman17




----------



## niaz

I was in Karachi on that shameful day. I saw scenes of Pakistan Army soldiers humiliated in Paltan Maidan Dacca and the coward Niazi sharing jokes with his captors. These scenes were omitted from the later broadcasts; having typical Ostrich mentality; mob gathered round the PTV office threatening to storm the building if these were repeated.

Despite all insult inflicted upon the country, it appears that we have learnt nothing from the past mistakes. I am of the opinion that uncensored scenes should be televised on every 16th December as a wake up call to the nation that Pakistan should come ‘First’ and foremost and above their personal interests. But who cares about old men like me.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Reichmarshal

My grand father was a POW of 71, refused to see niazi on his death bed, in CMH RWP. Where niazi too was being treated for some minor ailment. That how strongly they felt

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Picture Says it all.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

106mm R-R

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Gen Sharif’s Beijing trip reinforces Sino-Pakistani ties

Farhan Bokhari
Islamabad 
30/01/2015

Pakistan Army chief General Raheel Sharif travelled to Beijing to reinforce the country’s close ties with China on 25 January: a visit that coincided with US President Barack Obama’s two-day trip to India.

Although there was no official comment on the timing of Gen Sharif’s visit, senior Pakistani officials said Pakistan’s armed forces intended to send a message to the United States and India. “Any US tilt towards India remains a matter of concern for us. Both China and Pakistan have the right to protect our interests,” said one senior government official.

Pakistani officials said Beijing and Islamabad had noted Obama’s statement in Delhi that “India and the US are not just natural partners. I believe America can be India’s best partner”. In particular, the potential expansion of US support for India’s civil-nuclear programme evoked strong criticism.

“Even if the Americans employ many safeguards [surrounding civil nuclear reactors] in their dealings with India, there are risks for Pakistan,” said the government official, adding that India’s growing reliance on US nuclear technology “in all probability will free up more nuclear material for use in India’s [nuclear] weapons programme”.

At the same time Pakistani officials expressed dismay over reports that the US could support India in case its bid for permanent membership of the US Security Council gathers momentum.

Analysis
A senior Western defence official in Islamabad told IHS Jane’s, “Pakistan wants to keep on reminding the world that it remains a close friend and partner of China. That’s the message General Sharif has given with his recent trip [to China].”

Pakistani officials also believe closer US ties with India will only annoy China and feed into the widely held view that Washington is seeking regional allies as part of a containment strategy.

While Pakistan’s armed forces rely on the West – and the United States in particular – to supply modern weapon systems, the country’s senior generals consider China to be Pakistan’s most reliable strategic partner.

During the 1990s, when US arms transfers to Pakistan were on hold, Islamabad worked with Beijing to eventually produce the JF-17 fighter, which has become the main second-line fighter for the PAF.


----------



## fatman17

Afghan-Pakistani defence ties deepen

Farhan Bokhari
Islamabad 
28/01/2015

Relations between the Afghan and Pakistani militaries have deepened in the wake of the 16 December Taliban attack on a school in Peshawar
The two militaries had previously eyed each other with suspicion amid Afghan claims that Pakistan was doing little to close down Taliban havens on its territory
The military commanders of Pakistan and Afghanistan will meet “regularly to discuss and debate strategic issues”, said a senior Pakistan intelligence official in an interview with IHS Jane’s on 28 January, a week after high-level military commanders from both sides made reciprocal visits.

The official said co-operation between the two states “has especially deepened following the 16 December” Taliban attack on a school in Pakistan’s northern city of Peshawar, which killed 150 people, mostly teenagers.

A day after the Peshawar attack, Pakistan’s army chief, General Raheel Sharif, visited Afghanistan and urged Afghan civil and military leaders to immediately order Afghan forces to attack Taliban sanctuaries in Afghanistan, close to Pakistan’s border. Pakistan’s military and intelligence officials say the militants involved in the Peshawar attack were receiving instructions from handlers inside Afghanistan.

Separately, a Western defence official in Islamabad told IHS Jane’s that the recent military exchanges were driven in part by the United States urging both militaries “to step up military co-operation because they face a common enemy”. Ahead of the conclusion of the US/NATO combat mission in Afghanistan at the end of December 2014, the Obama administration had for years urged Afghanistan and Pakistan to deepen their military co-operation, though without success.

In mid-January Lieutenant General Nasir Janjua, commander of Pakistan’s southern army command, based in Quetta, and Lieutenant General Hidayatur Rehman, commander of the Pakistan army’s corps in Peshawar, visited Afghanistan on invitation from their Afghan counterparts.

Then, on 25 January, the commander of the Afghan border police, Lieutenant General Mohammad Shafiq Fazli, and his deputy, Major General Sher Ali Shaharyar, arrived in Pakistan.

The recent high-level military exchanges are unprecedented for Pakistan and Afghanistan and suggest a growing comfort level between the two armies, which once saw each other as enemies.

For Pakistan, the growing military-to-military warmth begins to open doors for renewing military training for Afghan army cadets. For years the Pakistan Army has sought to formalise training for Afghan cadets on the grounds of cultural and linguistic similarities between the two countries. However, distrust in the past has been fuelled by Afghan charges that Pakistan had failed to act against sanctuaries on its territory used by Afghan Taliban militants.


----------



## alimobin memon

fatman17 said:


> Afghan-Pakistani defence ties deepen
> 
> Farhan Bokhari
> Islamabad
> 28/01/2015
> 
> Relations between the Afghan and Pakistani militaries have deepened in the wake of the 16 December Taliban attack on a school in Peshawar
> The two militaries had previously eyed each other with suspicion amid Afghan claims that Pakistan was doing little to close down Taliban havens on its territory
> The military commanders of Pakistan and Afghanistan will meet “regularly to discuss and debate strategic issues”, said a senior Pakistan intelligence official in an interview with IHS Jane’s on 28 January, a week after high-level military commanders from both sides made reciprocal visits.
> 
> The official said co-operation between the two states “has especially deepened following the 16 December” Taliban attack on a school in Pakistan’s northern city of Peshawar, which killed 150 people, mostly teenagers.
> 
> A day after the Peshawar attack, Pakistan’s army chief, General Raheel Sharif, visited Afghanistan and urged Afghan civil and military leaders to immediately order Afghan forces to attack Taliban sanctuaries in Afghanistan, close to Pakistan’s border. Pakistan’s military and intelligence officials say the militants involved in the Peshawar attack were receiving instructions from handlers inside Afghanistan.
> 
> Separately, a Western defence official in Islamabad told IHS Jane’s that the recent military exchanges were driven in part by the United States urging both militaries “to step up military co-operation because they face a common enemy”. Ahead of the conclusion of the US/NATO combat mission in Afghanistan at the end of December 2014, the Obama administration had for years urged Afghanistan and Pakistan to deepen their military co-operation, though without success.
> 
> In mid-January Lieutenant General Nasir Janjua, commander of Pakistan’s southern army command, based in Quetta, and Lieutenant General Hidayatur Rehman, commander of the Pakistan army’s corps in Peshawar, visited Afghanistan on invitation from their Afghan counterparts.
> 
> Then, on 25 January, the commander of the Afghan border police, Lieutenant General Mohammad Shafiq Fazli, and his deputy, Major General Sher Ali Shaharyar, arrived in Pakistan.
> 
> The recent high-level military exchanges are unprecedented for Pakistan and Afghanistan and suggest a growing comfort level between the two armies, which once saw each other as enemies.
> 
> For Pakistan, the growing military-to-military warmth begins to open doors for renewing military training for Afghan army cadets. For years the Pakistan Army has sought to formalise training for Afghan cadets on the grounds of cultural and linguistic similarities between the two countries. However, distrust in the past has been fuelled by Afghan charges that Pakistan had failed to act against sanctuaries on its territory used by Afghan Taliban militants.



they just destroyed the deal for power projects  will this have any effect ?


----------



## Devil Soul

Afghan National Army's first batch of offr's cadets reports at Pakistan Military Academy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

alimobin memon said:


> they just destroyed the deal for power projects  will this have any effect ?



They...?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alimobin memon

there was this news that china has left power projects in Pakistan. So I am saying will the visit have some good effect for power projects to continue in pakistan by china. that is what im asking. 


fatman17 said:


> They...?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

alimobin memon said:


> there was this news that china has left power projects in Pakistan. So I am saying will the visit have some good effect for power projects to continue in pakistan by china. that is what im asking.



Having 6,600 MW coal fired plant didn't make sense when two 1,000 MW nuclear plants are being considered for karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alimobin memon

sorry but coal is more better and environment friendly in my opinion.


fatman17 said:


> Having 6,600 MW coal fired plant didn't make sense when two 1,000 MW nuclear plants are being considered for karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

alimobin memon said:


> sorry but coal is more better and environment friendly in my opinion.



I'm not so sure. Yes nuclear power stations require more rigorous safety standards than coal fired plants.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Major Zahid Iqbal 99 PMA LC embraced shahadat today. Victim of taliban sniper fire. 
May Allah grant him peace in heavenly abode.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rocky rock

fatman17 said:


> Major Zahid Iqbal 99 PMA LC embraced shahadat today. Victim of taliban sniper fire.
> May Allah grant him peace in heavenly abode.



ALAS! May ALLAH Rest His Soul in Peace, And grant these Terrorist to hell...


----------



## fatman17

The A100, A200, and A300 all use 301 mm projectiles, but the A300 uses a longer version that takes the range from 200 km out to 290 km. The A200 and A300 use a combination of inertial measuring unit and GPS guidance that gives the former a CEP of 30 m and the latter a CEP of 30 m when using a unitary warhead and 45 m with a "shaped-charge fragmentation cluster" warhead.

An ALIT representative told IHS Jane's that the A-series was already in production for an export customer, which he declined to identify, but not the PLA.


----------



## BetterPakistan

@WebMaster 

I want to ask you a question that Pakistan Army has a budget of 700 Billion for 2014-15 and what it is used for? Is it only used for accommodation of army, their salaries etc or Pak Army do prepare and maintain their weapons and equipment in that budget? Same question for Pak Navy and Pak Air Force?


----------



## PakCan

Quick question for who ever wants to take a shot at it. I am following several Pakistani defense twitter accounts and some might be active or retired members of Pakistani armed forces. I have noticed few of them post pictures of the shaheed, pictures before they are laid to rest. Isn't that disrespectful?


----------



## fatman17

CHINESE TROOPS LIKELY TO JOIN PAK FORCES ON HISTORIC DAY

Pakistan Day Parade

Nuzhat NazarTuesday, February 24, 2015 - Islamabad—

With the completion of ongoing work at the site of Multi-Purpose Exhibition Ground in next few days the site will be ready to revive the tradition of Pakistan Day Parade on March 23, an official of the CapitalDevelopment Authority (CDA) said, requesting anonymity. 

This would be the first parade in the said ground and the informed quarters have revealed that the Chinesetroops were likely take part in the Pakistan Day parade. Earlier there were reports that Chinese President Xi Jinping might attend and witness the parade too, however this has not been confirmed so far.

The guess work and speculations aside, March 23 would not only revive our golden tradition it would also strengthen nation’s trust in the armed forces of Pakistan. 

As per CDA officials the ground located at the green area between Faizabad and Shakarparian along the Islamabad Highway is likely to be completed in next couple of weeks and would be available for Pakistan Day Parade. 

A visit to the site by this reporter revealed that the scouting camps have been established near the site of Arts & Crafts Village where the troops likely to participate in the Parade are expected to be accommodated. 

Joint Services Pakistan Day Parade is a symbol of unity, faith and discipline that reminds us the ideology to set and promote new tendencies. The parade commenced on 23 March, 1956 for the first time. This joint venture remained in practice throughout with little exception due to wars and other reasons until 2007.

Earlier, the parade used to be held at Race course Rawalpindi for quite a long time. CDA and the federal government under the Public Sector Development Program shifted the parade venue near shakarparian in 2007, it was a project worth of Rs 635 million. The progress was halted due to lack of funds and eventually was stopped.

According to sources the contract for establishing the Parade Ground was with Frontier Works Organization (FWO). At the time when the work was stopped the CDA had to pay Rs170 million to the FWO. He said that the authority had cleared all the outstanding dues after which the FWO would resume the stalled work. Still the authority has to pay Rs248 million to the FWO. 

When contacted CDA’s spokesman Ramzan Sajid confirmed that the Parade Ground was likely to be completed in next few days. He said “Our job is to complete the ground for Parade before the Independence Day while it is for the armed forces to make arrangements for traditional Parade.” 

The Parade scheduled in 2008 was abandoned due to security issues and funds constraints. This remained a restraint for the one reason or the other until this year when a decision arrived to resume the parade on 23 March 2015. 

The event is witnessed by the families of serving and retired soldiers as well as the civilians. It is also live telecast on television channels. Although there is still about a month to the Parade but the Pakistan Air Force (PAF) started practicing of fly past. Since this practice is visible for the residents living in Islamabad therefore they take keen interest in the flying show.


----------



## fatman17

PakCan said:


> Quick question for who ever wants to take a shot at it. I am following several Pakistani defense twitter accounts and some might be active or retired members of Pakistani armed forces. I have noticed few of them post pictures of the shaheed, pictures before they are laid to rest. Isn't that disrespectful?



I agree with you


----------



## fatman17

BetterPakistan said:


> @WebMaster
> 
> I want to ask you a question that Pakistan Army has a budget of 700 Billion for 2014-15 and what it is used for? Is it only used for accommodation of army, their salaries etc or Pak Army do prepare and maintain their weapons and equipment in that budget? Same question for Pak Navy and Pak Air Force?



700 B PKR is the defence budget. Army gets the largest share at about 45%, followed by airforce at 35% and navy at 20%. This does not include capital investment.


----------



## BetterPakistan

fatman17 said:


> 700 B PKR is the defence budget. Army gets the largest share at about 45%, followed by airforce at 35% and navy at 20%. This does not include capital investment.





fatman17 said:


> 700 B PKR is the defence budget. Army gets the largest share at about 45%, followed by airforce at 35% and navy at 20%. This does not include capital investment.



700 Billion is only Army budget not Defence budget. Defence budget is more then 1 trillion, I read online.

Basically, my question is that in Army Rs 700 billion, what army manages with this money? Only salaries, pensions, accommodation etc or do they prepare and maintain their equipment and weapons in it?


----------



## fatman17

BetterPakistan said:


> 700 Billion is only Army budget not Defence budget. Defence budget is more then 1 trillion, I read online.
> 
> Basically, my question is that in Army Rs 700 billion, what army manages with this money? Only salaries, pensions, accommodation etc or do they prepare and maintain their equipment and weapons in it?




You're mistaken


----------



## BetterPakistan

fatman17 said:


> You're mistaken



*ISLAMABD: Defense budget has been jacked up to Rs700. 2 billion for the 2014-15 fiscal year fiscal year beginning on July 1, compared with Rs 627.2 billion allocated in the outgoing fiscal year, showing an increase of Rs 73 billion.*

The military, however, had sought an increase of Rs 173 billion in defence spending for the coming fiscal year.

Military officials defended the increase insisting that Pakistan military’s expanses are lowest in the region given the volatile security environment.

The budget document presented before the parliament did not give a break up about the allocation of defence spending among the three forces.

But according to defence ministry officials, out of the whole defence budget, Pakistan Army gets 48 per cent while 20pc goes to Pakistan Air force and Navy’s share is 10pc.

*According to the budget document 2014-15, out of that Rs 700.2 billion, Rs 293.5 billion have been allocated for employees related expenses, Rs 180.2 billion for operating expenses and Rs 152.8 billion have been earmarked for physical assets.*

*However, the figures do not include Rs 163.4 billion allocated for pensions of the military personnel that would be given from the civilian budget and a separate allocation for the security related expenses in a move, which critics say seeks to conceal the actual defense budget.*

*In addition to this, military would also be given Rs 165 billion under the contingent liability and Rs 85 billion under the Coalition Support Fund (CSF).*

*This means that in reality a whopping Rs 1113 billion has been allocated for the military, which is about 28.2 percent of the country’s total budget.*

_I found it on Express tribune but fellow my question is different. It's, do army prepare their tanks,aircraft carriers, nuclear missiles, weapons etc in this budget or govt pay more for this?_


----------



## fatman17

BetterPakistan said:


> *ISLAMABD: Defense budget has been jacked up to Rs700. 2 billion for the 2014-15 fiscal year fiscal year beginning on July 1, compared with Rs 627.2 billion allocated in the outgoing fiscal year, showing an increase of Rs 73 billion.*
> 
> The military, however, had sought an increase of Rs 173 billion in defence spending for the coming fiscal year.
> 
> Military officials defended the increase insisting that Pakistan military’s expanses are lowest in the region given the volatile security environment.
> 
> The budget document presented before the parliament did not give a break up about the allocation of defence spending among the three forces.
> 
> But according to defence ministry officials, out of the whole defence budget, Pakistan Army gets 48 per cent while 20pc goes to Pakistan Air force and Navy’s share is 10pc.
> 
> *According to the budget document 2014-15, out of that Rs 700.2 billion, Rs 293.5 billion have been allocated for employees related expenses, Rs 180.2 billion for operating expenses and Rs 152.8 billion have been earmarked for physical assets.*
> 
> *However, the figures do not include Rs 163.4 billion allocated for pensions of the military personnel that would be given from the civilian budget and a separate allocation for the security related expenses in a move, which critics say seeks to conceal the actual defense budget.*
> 
> *In addition to this, military would also be given Rs 165 billion under the contingent liability and Rs 85 billion under the Coalition Support Fund (CSF).*
> 
> *This means that in reality a whopping Rs 1113 billion has been allocated for the military, which is about 28.2 percent of the country’s total budget.*
> 
> _I found it on Express tribune but fellow my question is different. It's, do army prepare their tanks,aircraft carriers, nuclear missiles, weapons etc in this budget or govt pay more for this?_




Article is misleading for example CSF are payments for money spent on the WOT ops. How can pensions be considered as defence budget. As l said the actual money available is 700 billion.


----------



## BetterPakistan

fatman17 said:


> Article is misleading for example CSF are payments for money spent on the WOT ops. How can pensions be considered as defence budget. As l said the actual money available is 700 billion.



Okay,

But the question is again the same. Do you have the answer for this question below:-

_Do army prepare their tanks,aircraft carriers, nuclear missiles, weapons etc in this Rs 700 billion budget or govt pay more for this?_


----------



## fatman17

BetterPakistan said:


> Okay,
> 
> But the question is again the same. Do you have the answer for this question below:-
> 
> _Do army prepare their tanks,aircraft carriers, nuclear missiles, weapons etc in this Rs 700 billion budget or govt pay more for this?_



Yes this budget is for maintenance of the weapons systems and daily expenses.


----------



## fatman17

Saudis to press Pakistan for more troops

Farhan Bokhari in Islamabad

Saudi Arabia is to press Pakistan to boost the number of its troops in the kingdom to help bolster Riyadh’s defences against Islamist militants, including the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant, also known as Isis.

Nawaz Sharif, Pakistan’s prime minister, landed in Riyadh on Wednesday and met King Salman bin Abdulaziz al-Saud.

While diplomats stress the close ties between the countries, Mr Sharif’s trip — his third this year — comes amid profound challenges facing the bilateral relationship, not least the continued flow of funds from rich patrons in Saudi Arabia to Islamist hardliners within Pakistan.

The countries’ close relationship has been built on common security interests dating back to the 1970s, when the Saudi oil boom created employment for a large number of Pakistanis. Islamabad deepened the relationship in the ensuing years by assuming responsibility for some of Saudi Arabia’s internal security needs.

“Saudi Arabia is both a friend and a source of a continuing problem,” said a senior Pakistani official ahead of Mr Sharif’s departure. “This relationship provides opportunities and challenges.”

It is not clear how many Pakistani troops there are in Saudi Arabia, although it is understood the numbers deployed are modest. And analysts say Islamabad is cautious about broadening its security relationship with Riyadh.

“There is uncertainty in the Middle East as Saudi Arabia deals with the wider Islamic State-related challenge,” says Mahmud Durrani, a former national security adviser to the prime minister’s office. “Pakistan has to be careful to avoid getting embroiled in a relationship with the Saudis which only exposes us to new controversies.”

Riyadh has grown more anxious about security after the takeover of Yemen by Shia Houthi rebels, say western diplomats who have followed the Saudi-Pakistan discussions over the past year. “The Saudis are very keen to boost their security apparatus, and Pakistan as a friend with a history of services to the kingdom is of great interest,” said one.

Saudi Arabia — like Pakistan — faces a rising Sunni jihadi threat, while many accuse the government of having turned a blind eye to domestic preachers whose ideology underpins such groups. Private Saudi donations to Islamist extremist groups continue despite government attempts to stem the flow of cash.

Riyadh, which confronted a domestic al-Qaeda insurgency in 2003-2006, is concerned about Isis militants in Syria and Iraq seeking to target the kingdom. Saudi Arabia has built a defensive security fence along its border with Iraq, but Isis militants managed to breach the border in January.

The Saudi-Pakistan defence relationship developed in the 1970s, when Pakistan’s military dictator General Zia ul-Haq sent thousands of troops for security duties in the kingdom after Iran’s 1979 Islamic revolution.

“In the 1980s, the Saudis were keen to keep Pakistani troops as this helped counter the Iranian threat,” says one former Pakistani army general who served in the kingdom. “For the Saudis, the relationship with Pakistan guarantees both against internal dissent and external threats.”

The relationship strengthened in 1998 when Saudi Arabia began giving oil to Pakistan to help the country overcome the effect of international financial sanctions following its maiden nuclear tests. The arrangement lasted almost three years.

More recently in early 2014, Saudi Arabia lent $1.5bn to Pakistan to shore up the country’s foreign reserves after a visit to Islamabad by then crown prince Salman. The full terms of the loan were not revealed, although Pakistani finance ministry officials said at the time the loan was interest-free.

Analysts warn that it would be overly optimistic of Saudi Arabia to expect large-scale deployments of troops from its neighbour amid a heightened domestic security challenge highlighted by the Taliban massacre of 150 people, mostly school children, in the northern Pakistani city of Peshawar late last year. “Right now, we need our manpower at home as Pakistan deals with its own security challenges,” says Ikram Sehgal, a defence analyst.

But Mr Sehgal says Pakistan may seek to meet the Saudi request halfway, for example by sending fewer troops but for a longer-term deployment, with possible pledges of a quick reaction force if needed.

“Given the way this relationship has evolved, Pakistan is in no shape to go for an outright refusal to the Saudis,” he says. “A via media of some kind will have to be found which satisfies the Saudis without compromising Pakistan’s own interests.”

Additional reporting by Simeon Kerr


----------



## fatman17

Funeral of major gulfam and capt Bilal. They gave their lives so that we can sleep in our beds knowing that they are standing on the wall. 
RIP brave soldiers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Lt Col lkram Ul Haq shaheed.


----------



## fatman17

23rd March years gone by


----------



## IrbiS

Major is smiling even after being seriously wounded


----------



## fatman17

Winning is Hard, Banal Work

by Ejaz Haider


The Pakistan Day parade is a good move, but the military still has a lot of work to do.

On March 23, Pakistan saw its Republic Day military parade after a seven-year hiatus. This long gap was not without reasons. The military, stressed and stretched thin, doesn’t have the time for ceremonial preparedness, fighting as it is a terrible conflict, and a large gathering like Pakistan Day requires a big cost in terms of security arrangements against an enemy that is always lurking in the shadows.

But it was not always like this. The military was, in fact, big on ceremonies. To its own detriment.

When we got into the current mess, popularly called the ‘war on terror’, the Pakistani military had, for the most part, lost its edge. It was focused more on ceremonies, parades and other non-combat activities. Its training had become traditional, both in the realm of theory as well as in the field. The same old manuals were hashed and rehashed. New thinking and innovation, difficult at the best of times in a large-scale bureaucratic organization, were dead. Covert operations were fought by non-state proxies whose ability to innovate, motivate and fight steadily inclined over more than three decades.

That changed with 9/11. The world, led by the United States, came knocking at our door. Overnight, the proxies became a threat. Their agenda, we suddenly realized, exceeded our national interest, a concept grounded in acceptance of a nation-state and sustained through Realist policies, not ideologies, especially not the millenarian kind.

The military got into mortal combat with the proxies and found that while its own training had suffered, it had trained the proxies too well. Result: the military got bludgeoned, sustaining high casualties and losing large swathes of territory to terrorist groups. To its credit, today, it is a far more efficient fighting machine than when this war began. It has learnt to innovate. It has developed new fighting techniques, can use the terrain much better, and has shed its ceremonial pomp for the simplicity and rigor of training. As the adage goes, the more you sweat in peace, the less you bleed in war.

I have never been big on ceremonies and parades. Granted, they are a part of military life; granted also that some ceremonies are important. But it is one thing to use the device and symbolism of ceremonies sparingly and, therefore, effectively and quite another to sacrifice combat training for plumed pomp and ceremonial strutting.

On Aug. 14, 2012, I was invited to the Pakistan Military Academy. Apparently, some PMA commandant had sold the idea of an Azaadi Parade to then Army chief Gen. Ashfaq Pervaiz Kayani. Kayani liked the idea and voila!

I was unimpressed. The parade was great. Parades at PMA are always the best. This is what I wrote at the time:

“…one has to ask the question of why we need another parade at PMA when the institution already has two designated passing out parades in a year. The parade was good, choreographed to a tee. But that is precisely the point: it takes a month-and-half to two months to make it so good, from getting the drill movements right to making all the administrative arrangements. Those daily rehearsals cut into training time.

“And training time is a life-saver, given that we are at war. Consider the contrast: PMA offers two years of infantry training to all cadets. Those who join infantry regiments then go for a six-month Young Officers Basic Course at the School of Infantry and Tactics. Some, as from other arms too, would go on to the Special Service Group. Another nine months. All told, this is more than three years. The Taliban are producing a quality fighter in four to six months with map-reading, signals and field engineering skills, field craft, weapons handling, etc. This is no time to be ceremonial.

“The state is not responding well at any level: motivation, clarity of purpose, operational capabilities, effective intelligence and pre-emption. The war, after a lull, is about to ramp up. The state cannot afford enervation if it doesn’t want to lose.”

The war has ramped up. And there is more to come. The threat we face is protean. It thrives on an idea. The military is much better geared today than it was when the conflict began, though it has to remain vigilant and not rest on any laurels. It has to continue to innovate. In fact, it must reward new thinking and discourage inertia.

Yet, it was important to have the March 23 parade. I would consider this year’s parade as the most significant in our short history. It was motivating and motivation is important for winning wars. Especially a war where the zones of war and peace are one, where a civilian is as exposed, perhaps more, to the ravages of this conflict than those in uniform. This is why I enjoyed this year’s parade more than I did those that I grew up watching, notwithstanding a child’s enthusiasm.

But before I sign off, there’s another point that must not be missed. This is a war where the use of force by the military is just one component of the overall national effort. Since the worst of this war will be seen and fought in the cities, the heartland of Pakistan, it is the police that must be in the frontline. So far, we have not seen much progress in that direction. Unlike the military’s, police’s work is unsexy but far more crucial to winning this conflict. Motivation is important but it must not make us complacent. Most military hardware we saw at the Islamabad parade is useless against an elusive enemy. We shouldn’t get carried away. The most effective tools, in theory, should be possessed by a police force that performs discriminatory, intelligence-based operations, operations that are not about military pomp and pageantry. They are silent but effective, away from plumed glory.

And since this war is about an idea, use of force alone will never translate into utility of force. It must be backed by a narrative. But that’s another topic.

Let the pageantry motivate us but let us not forget that winning is about hard, banal work.


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan holds military parade After 7-Year Break

By Usman Ansari


ISLAMABAD — Pakistan held its first Republic Day parade Monday after a seven-year break caused by the security situation and operational commitments due to the war against the Pakistan Taliban (TTP) and it's allies.

Though large-scale terrorist attacks are no longer as frequent, Operation Zarb-e-Azb against the TTP is ongoing, and recent days have seen fierce clashes in the Tirah Valley in the Khyber Agency near the Afghan-Pak border as the Army fights to regain territory from the Lashkar-i-Islam terrorist group.

The parade was an annual event commemorating the calling for an independent state in 1940 and the day Pakistan was declared a republic in 1956, but was last held in 2007.

Security was very tight for the parade which was carried out in a new purpose-built parade ground. Parts of the city were cordoned off and the mobile phone network disabled.

Brian Cloughley, former Australian defense attache to Islamabad, said these measures were expected.

"I've been going to these parades for a very long time — first I think in 1980. And while there was always security, there was no threat then in any way comparable to what exists now. Today there would have been no possibility of parading along Jinnah Avenue for hours as in the past," he said.

Jinnah Avenue is one of the city's main thoroughfares. Security concerns in 2007 shifted the parade to nearby Jinnah Stadium before it was suspended.

Cloughley said holding the parade again this year was intended to send a message.

"It seems that the government wanted the parade to go ahead to try to make the point that the fight against internal terrorism is being won. It's certainly a step in the right direction, but it by no means indicates that the campaign is anywhere near over. It was a good PR exercise."

But he said he does not think holding the parade indicates more healthy military finances.

The parade has previously featured new defense equipment. The first public appearance of the JF-17 Thunder multirole combat aircraft was in the 2007 parade.

A number of defense systems were seen in public for the first time at this year's parade. These included the FM-90 surface-to-air missile, Karakorum Eagle and Saab Erieye AEW&C aircraft, the A100E/AR1 300mm multiple launch rocket system, the AS550 Fennec helicopter, and the Nasr multiple tactical nuclear missile system.

Also taking part were some of the VCC-1 and VCC-2 armored personnel carriers. They are Italian variants of the venerable M-113, which is in service with the Army and also produced by state-owned Heavy Industries Taxila.

Italy transferred nearly 600 surplus VCC-1 and VCC-2 APCs to Pakistan last year.

The Fennec was reportedly the cause of dispute between Airbus Helicopters and Pakistan, and its operational status was unclear among analysts for some time.

However, in addition to records showing that unguided rockets were tendered for the type, its inclusion in the Army aviation flyover proves it is operational. The ones on display, however, appeared to have their roof-mounted FLIR sensor removed.

It was announced that the helicopter undertakes convoy protection duties, an important task in the operations against the TTP.

The Burraq unmanned combat air vehicle, which is at least heavily influenced by the Chinese CASC Rainbow CH-3 if not a locally built version, overflew the parade venue armed with two laser guided missiles. A film of it being tested was released by the military's Inter Services Public Relations media arm earlier this month.

The FM-90 SAM is a Chinese development of the French Crotale. The Crotale had been in service with the Pakistan Air Force until it was replaced by the Italian MBDA Spada 2000 from 2010.

There were noted absences, however, including the Shaheen III medium-range ballistic missile, which was tested for the first time earlier this month, and the Chinese CAIC WZ-10 helicopter gunship, three of which were provided to Pakistan free of cost earlier this month.

Analyst Usman Shabbir of the Pakistan Military Consortium think tank said this was to be expected, but said it is "too early to tell" if the WX-10 will replace the long serving Bell AH-1F Cobras.

"The Army will put [the WZ-10s] into actual combat use and based on that we might go for more," he said.

Mansoor Ahmed, who lectures at Quaid-e-Azam University's Department of Defence and Strategic Studies, says the absence of Shaheen III was to be expected as it is a new system that has only been tested once.

He drew attention to some of the other systems on display.

"Two systems displayed are of particular importance as they reflect Pakistan's emerging nuclear posture: the Babur [land attack cruise missile] and the Nasr [short-range ballistic missile]. Both are dual-use mobile systems designed for counterforce strikes against a variety of high-value enemy targets with precision."

Adding, "The fact that the Nasr was displayed for the first time, in a quad missile configuration designed for salvo launch, shows that the system has been integrated into the strategic forces."

He also highlighted the induction of the FM-90 SAM by the Army's air defense as "it shows that [the Army] is moving to plug this critical gap and is a recognition of the evolving nature of threat posed by a massive force modernization by the [Indian Air Force]."

Email: uansari@defensenews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

us bahadur maa ko salam 
zis ne itna bahadur larka paida kya


----------



## fatman17

None but the brave


----------



## fatman17

First Republic Day parade held in 1948

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsifIjaz

Nomi .. excellent sharing.... its a humble request to please share similar letters or writings. I am compiling same and would like to share them with my son and my nephews.. 
we should teach our next generation of what has been lost for their peacfull nights.


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan Army King Air 350 Overhauled in Zurich

Posted on 17 March, 2015



Pakistan Army Aviation Corps/13 Squadron Beech 350 King Air 444 departs from Zurich, Switzerland, on March 10 after completion of heavy maintenance on the aircraft.

A RARELY seen Pakistan Army Aviation Corps Beech 350 King Air has recently completed heavy maintenance at Zurich Airport, Switzerland. The aircraft, 444 (c/n FL-444, ex N36744), had arrived there on January 11.

After completion, it made a post-maintenance check flight on March 3, performing a second flight on March 9 using callsign ‘Rex 444’ before departing on March 10 using callsign ‘Rex 20’ to return to Pakistan. Its first stop on the way home was Pescara, Italy.

The aircraft was delivered new to the Pakistan Army in 2005, with the US registration cancelled on September 8 of that year. Since then, it has rarely been seen and it is thought that it does not often venture outside Pakistan. It is operated by 13 Army Aviation Squadron and based at Qasim, Rawalpindi. AFD-Dave Allport

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Man of the moment


----------



## fatman17

24 % say yes 
75% say NO


----------



## JPMM

Can any one tell me what tank type/types are operated by the 6th Armoured Division?
1st Armoured Division is on T80UD, 26th Mechanized Division is on T85IIAP and 25th Mechanized Division is on T90II Al-Khalid


----------



## HRK

JPMM said:


> Can any one tell me what tank type/types are operated by the 6th Armoured Division?
> 1st Armoured Division is on T80UD, 26th Mechanized Division is on T85IIAP and 25th Mechanized Division is on T90II Al-Khalid



y do u wanna know this precises info ...??


----------



## fatman17

JPMM said:


> Can any one tell me what tank type/types are operated by the 6th Armoured Division?
> 1st Armoured Division is on T80UD, 26th Mechanized Division is on T85IIAP and 25th Mechanized Division is on T90II Al-Khalid




Difficult to do. It wld be speculative at best


----------



## JPMM

Very Strange! Its Al-Zarrar and the two IABG of the west have T59I


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan seeks sale of 15 AH-1Z Viper Attack Helicopters

Posted on 7 April, 2015



The Paksitan Army Aviation Corps is seeking to purchase 15 AH-1Zs, which will make it the first export customer for the type, if the sale goes ahead. 

US STATE Department approval has been granted for a possible Foreign Military Sale to the Government of Pakistan of 15 AH-1Z Viper attack helicopters and 1,000 AGM-114R Hellfire II missiles. Announcing the potential deal yesterday, April 6, the US Defense Security Cooperation Agency (DSCA) said it had also now notified Congress of the proposed contract. ncluding associated equipment, parts, training and logistical support, the cost is estimated at $952 million.

In addition to the 15 AH-1Zs and 1,000 AGM-114 R Hellfire II missiles in containers, Pakistan has requested two spare T-700 GE 401C engines, 36 H-1 Technical Refresh Mission computers, 17 AN/AAQ-30 Target Sight Systems, 30 629F-23 UHF/VHF communication systems, 19 H-764 Embedded GPS/INS, 32 Helmet Mounted Display/Optimized Top Owl, 17 APX-117A Identification Friend or Foe, 17 AN/AAR-47 Missile Warning Systems, 17 AN/ALE-47 Countermeasure Dispenser Sets, 18 AN/APR-39C(V)2 Radar Warning Receivers, 15 Joint Mission Planning Systems and 17 M197 20mm Gun Systems.

Also included are system integration and testing, software development and integration, aircraft ferry, support equipment, spare and repair parts, tools and test equipment, publications and technical documentation, personnel training and training equipment, US government and contractor engineering, technical, and logistics support services, and other related elements of logistics and programme support.

The DSCA says that the proposed sale will contribute to the foreign policy and national security of the United States by helping to improve the security of a country vital to US foreign policy and national security goals in South Asia. This proposed sale of helicopters and weapon systems will provide Pakistan with military capabilities in support of its counterterrorism and counter-insurgency operations in South Asia.

This proposed sale will provide Pakistan with a precision strike, enhanced survivability aircraft that it can operate at high-altitudes. By acquiring this capability, Pakistan will enhance its ability to conduct operations in North Waziristan Agency (NWA), the Federally Administered Tribal Areas (FATA) and other remote and mountainous areas in all-weather, day-and-night environments. The Pakistan Army Aviation Corps has been considering a possible AH-1Z purchase for some years. If it finally goes ahead, this will be the first export order for the type, which is currently only flown by the US Marine Corps. AFD-Dave Allport


----------



## fatman17

Army peacekeepers in the congo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Armata Russia's new MBT


----------



## nomi007

*First baby born at Army field hospital in Nepal named Lahore*
The first born baby at Pakistan Army field hospital in Bakhtapur has been named after the city of Lahore, according to the Foreign Office.




This is the first child birth reported at the army field hospital.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

General Headquarters - Pakistan Military


----------



## Bratva

*Jordan hosts war games for troops from 18 countries*
By AFP

PUBLISHED: 13:02 GMT, 5 May 2015 | UPDATED: 13:03 GMT, 5 May 2015




Thousands of soldiers from 18 countries took part Tuesday in military drills in Jordan jointly overseen by the US army, officials said.

Around 10,000 troops are participating in Jordan's fifth "Eager Lion" annual war games, which will last for two weeks.

The aerial, ground and naval exercises come as a US-led coalition battles the Islamic State (IS) group in neighbouring Iraq and Syria.








+2
A member of the special operations forces takes part in the 2014 'Eager Lion' exercise in the Gulf of Aqaba, 330 km south of Amman, on June 5, 2014 ©Khalil Mazraawi (AFP/File)

Several other Arab states have joined a Saudi-led coalition carrying out air strikes on rebels in Yemen.

Even so, "Eager Lion has nothing to do with what is currently happening in the region," US major general Rick Mattson told reporters in Amman.

"The more we work together the stronger we are."

*As well as troops from the US and Jordan, military contingents from several nearby Arab states and troops from France, Italy and Pakistan will take part in drills in the Jordanian desert.*

The exercises will focus on challenges such as "combating terrorism" and border security, said Jordanian Brigadier General Fhad al-Damin.

Jordan has intensified its air raids against IS since the jihadists burned alive one of its pilots who crashed in Syria earlier this year, but there are fears its participation in US-led strikes could drag the kingdom into nearby conflicts.







SHARE PICTURE

+2
Soldiers simulate a chemical weapons attack during the Eager Lion drills on June 2, 2014 in Zarqa, 30 km east of Amman ©Khalil Mazraawi (AFP)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Bratva said:


> *Jordan hosts war games for troops from 18 countries*
> By AFP
> 
> PUBLISHED: 13:02 GMT, 5 May 2015 | UPDATED: 13:03 GMT, 5 May 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of soldiers from 18 countries took part Tuesday in military drills in Jordan jointly overseen by the US army, officials said.
> 
> Around 10,000 troops are participating in Jordan's fifth "Eager Lion" annual war games, which will last for two weeks.
> 
> The aerial, ground and naval exercises come as a US-led coalition battles the Islamic State (IS) group in neighbouring Iraq and Syria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +2
> A member of the special operations forces takes part in the 2014 'Eager Lion' exercise in the Gulf of Aqaba, 330 km south of Amman, on June 5, 2014 ©Khalil Mazraawi (AFP/File)
> 
> Several other Arab states have joined a Saudi-led coalition carrying out air strikes on rebels in Yemen.
> 
> Even so, "Eager Lion has nothing to do with what is currently happening in the region," US major general Rick Mattson told reporters in Amman.
> 
> "The more we work together the stronger we are."
> 
> *As well as troops from the US and Jordan, military contingents from several nearby Arab states and troops from France, Italy and Pakistan will take part in drills in the Jordanian desert.*
> 
> The exercises will focus on challenges such as "combating terrorism" and border security, said Jordanian Brigadier General Fhad al-Damin.
> 
> Jordan has intensified its air raids against IS since the jihadists burned alive one of its pilots who crashed in Syria earlier this year, but there are fears its participation in US-led strikes could drag the kingdom into nearby conflicts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHARE PICTURE
> 
> +2
> Soldiers simulate a chemical weapons attack during the Eager Lion drills on June 2, 2014 in Zarqa, 30 km east of Amman ©Khalil Mazraawi (AFP)



It's an annual exercise


----------



## nomi007

Capt Qasim Zia Shaheed, under treatment in CMH Peshawar before shahadat.


----------



## PakCan

I am sorry but these kind of pictures in my view should not be released to public nor posted. It shows complete disrespect to the men who give their lives for Pakistan. Who ever took this picture should be ashamed of himself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

Pakistan has requested *375 *Maxxpro MRAP form USA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

HRK said:


> Pakistan has requested *375 *Maxxpro MRAP form USA
> 
> View attachment 218963



EDA would require refurbishment


----------



## JPMM

Its good news, you already have a medium weight Infantry Brigade, you will get a full Infantry Division!

Walking to the western concept of light/medium/heavy forces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JPMM

Just read in a Italian site that Pakistan is interested not only in VCC1/2 but also B1 Centauro and M109L

Visualizza articoli per tag: Surplus Difesa

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

JPMM said:


> Just read in a Italian site that Pakistan is interested not only in VCC1/2 but also B1 Centauro and M109L
> 
> Visualizza articoli per tag: Surplus Difesa




Yes we have good defence ties with Italy.


----------



## fatman17

VCC1 and 2 already delivered

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

At POF wah cantt


----------



## fatman17

Eager Lion Jordan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan Army inducts drone downing missile system


Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Raheel Sharif visited Monday Air Defence firing Ranges near Karachi and witnessed firing of FM-90 air defence missile system, recently inducted in the Pakistan Army.

The exercise marked the culmination of the induction training of the new system, said a press release issued by the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR).

“All weather, surface to air missile FM-90, with a capability to engage aerial target including cruise missiles, drones and air to surface guided missiles can operate under adverse electronic counter measures (ECM)environments,” it said.

FM- 90 missile system has the ability to engage multiple types of target at one time. The system enhances Pakistan’s air defence capability both in range and accuracy, said the Pakistan Army’s media wing.

Addressing the officers and troops of Army Air Defence, the army chief appreciated the training standards achieved. He also emphasised the importance of air defence in today’s warfare and the need for continuous up-gradation of equipment, as well as training to defeat a wide threat spectrum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> Yes we have good defence ties with Italy.



Translation into English of part of the article 

LEOPARD 1A5 - Just over 100 specimens that were placed in the reserve can now be sold. A possible buyer could be the Brazilian Army: A5 variant would already be in use by the Armed Forces of the South American country and Italy enjoys good relations in the field of industrial cooperation / military with Brasilia. 
B1 CENTAURO - About 150 specimens This armored tank hunter will be struck off: Jordan always want these means also considering the situation on the border with Syria and Iraq. It could then materialize the sale of forty armored, as almost completely free but given the budgetary constraints of Amman. Concrete interest there would also be part of Senegal, Pakistan, Colombia and Paraguay. 
M-113 / VCC-1 - Hundreds of these APC could find buyers in the world view of the widespread use of this model. Several hundred should have already been sold to Pakistan and even some interest was expressed by Jordan. 
M-109L - These howitzers were delivered to his time in 221 samples: when 10 were delivered to the Army of Djibouti. Other states, already users of this medium in versions similar and could therefore be affected by the divestitures Italian are: Brazil, Pakistan, Jordan, Chile, Peru and Oman.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Afzal creates history at Asian Youth Athletics with triple jump gold.
Afzal hails from Pakistan army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JPMM

fatman17 said:


> Translation into English of part of the article
> 
> LEOPARD 1A5 - Just over 100 specimens that were placed in the reserve can now be sold. A possible buyer could be the Brazilian Army: A5 variant would already be in use by the Armed Forces of the South American country and Italy enjoys good relations in the field of industrial cooperation / military with Brasilia.
> B1 CENTAURO - About 150 specimens This armored tank hunter will be struck off: Jordan always want these means also considering the situation on the border with Syria and Iraq. It could then materialize the sale of forty armored, as almost completely free but given the budgetary constraints of Amman. Concrete interest there would also be part of Senegal, Pakistan, Colombia and Paraguay.
> M-113 / VCC-1 - Hundreds of these APC could find buyers in the world view of the widespread use of this model. Several hundred should have already been sold to Pakistan and even some interest was expressed by Jordan.
> M-109L - These howitzers were delivered to his time in 221 samples: when 10 were delivered to the Army of Djibouti. Other states, already users of this medium in versions similar and could therefore be affected by the divestitures Italian are: Brazil, Pakistan, Jordan, Chile, Peru and Oman.


 
The B1 Centauro its a very good machine, it would support your new "Medium Weight" Brigades like GOLD, i am hoping the Portuguese Army get their hands on some 30 to the BrigInt (Medium Weight). The PAK Army is using their MRAPs on the XI and XII Corps areas, I see that your two reserve corps are aquiring a very high degree of mobility, they will get to the East very fast. In google they say it takes 5h14min from Quetta to Sukkur, and 5h15min from Peshawar to Lahore. Its Very GOOD!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JPMM

Can anyone tell me if the M8 motorway construction is allready finished in south Pakistan? It will make it eazy to the T59MII IABG at Khuzdar (including 37th Cavalry Regiment) to came down to the Sindh.


----------



## fatman17

JPMM said:


> Can anyone tell me if the M8 motorway construction is allready finished in south Pakistan? It will make it eazy to the T59MII IABG at Khuzdar (including 37th Cavalry Regiment) to came down to the Sindh.



Under construction with delays


----------



## fatman17

JPMM said:


> The B1 Centauro its a very good machine, it would support your new "Medium Weight" Brigades like GOLD, i am hoping the Portuguese Army get their hands on some 30 to the BrigInt (Medium Weight). The PAK Army is using their MRAPs on the XI and XII Corps areas, I see that your two reserve corps are aquiring a very high degree of mobility, they will get to the East very fast. In google they say it takes 5h14min from Quetta to Sukkur, and 5h15min from Peshawar to Lahore. Its Very GOOD!!!!



That's on a single lane highway


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*PA Infantry Soldier with M-4 Assault rifle 
(I never seen infantry with M4 before)*

*




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Sulman Badshah said:


> *PA Infantry Soldier with M-4 Assault rifle
> (I never seen infantry with M4 before)*
> 
> *
> View attachment 221287
> *



Few units have been equipped


----------



## Sulman Badshah

fatman17 said:


> Few units have been equipped


are these guns from leftover from afghanistan


----------



## fatman17

Sulman Badshah said:


> are these guns from leftover from afghanistan



No from CSF


----------



## fatman17

Rapid Action Troops


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> Rapid Action Troops



Are these Pakistan soldiers?


----------



## syedali73

fatman17 said:


> Are these Pakistan soldiers?


Look Saudi to me. Notice the flag in the background.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

syedali73 said:


> Look Saudi to me. Notice the flag in the background.



That's what I thought. I was misled by the flag.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

fatman17 said:


> Are these Pakistan soldiers?


saudi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JPMM

fatman17 said:


> That's on a single lane highway


 
Its no problem, I am talking about Medium Weight forces with good military police service like this video.





 
Here in Portugal we use a navigation system that uses Google Maps/Earth Offline. It gaves a good support and was mixed with the Army Cartografic Service.

http://www.oruxmaps.com/oruxmapsmanual_pt.pdf

Your XI and XII corps must be the destiny of the SH 155mm artillery and of the M4 Carbines! They are becoming very powerfull formations supporting the I and II Strike corps in the East.

What Pakistan Army has a round badge just like the GHQ but in red color, with two crossed swords and a moon and star on top? Its a schooll?


----------



## fatman17

JPMM said:


> Its no problem, I am talking about Medium Weight forces with good military police service like this video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in Portugal we use a navigation system that uses Google Maps/Earth Offline. It gaves a good support and was mixed with the Army Cartografic Service.
> 
> http://www.oruxmaps.com/oruxmapsmanual_pt.pdf
> 
> Your XI and XII corps must be the destiny of the SH 155mm artillery and of the M4 Carbines! They are becoming very powerfull formations supporting the I and II Strike corps in the East.
> 
> What Pakistan Army has a round badge just like the GHQ but in red color, with two crossed swords and a moon and star on top? Its a schooll?



GHQ TPS


----------



## fatman17

Corps badges

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Corps

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Military police


----------



## JPMM

fatman17 said:


> GHQ TPS


 
What is TPS?


----------



## fatman17

JPMM said:


> What is TPS?



Tactical protection system or bodyguards also transport protection system from what I understand.


----------



## fatman17

Military College Jhelum

Military College Jhelum (MCJ) is the oldest military institution of its kind in Pakistan. It is an english medium institution, running classes from VIII to XII. It is located on the Grand Trunk (GT) Road, beside the town of Sarai Alamgir. The campus is spread over about 170 acres of area. It was founded by Prince of Wales, Prince Edward VIII, at Sarai Alamgir on the 3rd March 1922 and named as King George Royal Indian Military School (KGRIMS). It started functioning after three years on 15th September 1925 as a residential school for the sons of Muslim soldiers in gratitude of their services in World War I with the object of producing educated rank and file for the British Indian Army units. Later on in rare cases, some talented students could be endorsed for the grant of commission through Kitchner College Nowgong. During the World War II, the school underwent structural reforms and was raised to the status of College as King George Royal Indian Military College in 1943 for training potential officers for the army.

With the creation of Pakistan, it was renamed as Royal Pakistan Military College Jhelum. In 1956, the nomenclature changed to its present name Military College Jhelum and it took further strides both in scope and service. It was restructured as a quality public school and was assigned the role of a feeder institution for the Pakistan Military Academy by achieving academic excellence and personality grooming.

In 1925, school took its start with twoHouses; Robert House and Birdwood House. Third house, Sakeen house, was raised in 1928. Initially, the school functioned till class eight, class nine started in 1930 and first year in 1931. First batch of school successfully completed five year training/studies in October 1930. In 1967 Sher Shah House replaced Robert House which functioned as junior house till 1989. Now, this building is being utilized as Administrative Block. At present, there are seven houses, named as Mehmood Ghaznavi House, Babur House, Aurangzeb House, Tipu Sultan House, Jinnah House, Iqbal House and Sir Syed House. In 1991, the strength of cadets was increased from 320 to 500.Currently it is 560.

There was no motto of College from 1925-38. In 1938, School adopted a motto of Latin word “ Vertue non Verbis” means “ virtue, not verbosity”. In 1947, it was replaced by a persian maxim “توانا بود هر که دانا بود “ meaning “ He who is wise, is strong” and in 1956 it was again replaced by present motto “علم و عمل“ which means “Knowledge and Action”. College has crossed many important landmarks of its history. It celebrated its Silver Jubilee on November 27, 1950; its Golden Jubilee in November 1975; its Diamond Jubilee in November 1986 and its Platinum Jubilee on September 15, 1999.

The College has served the nation with spirit of commitment. Its alumni have contributed to the national cause with unwavering devotion. The College Roll of Honour radiates with the names of martyrs, heroes and senior officers in all echelons of civil and military establishments. Till 30 June 2014, the College has had, to its credit 1 Nishan-e-Haider, Major Mohammad Akram Shaheed, 4 Military Cross, numbers of Sitara-i-Jurrat, Tamgha-i-Jurrat, Tamgh-i-Shujaat, and Imtiazi Asnad. 38 Alamgirians have embraced Shahadat. List of the distinguished Alamgirians includes the Ex-Chairman Joint Chief of Staff Committee General (R) Muhammad Iqbal Khan, Ex– Chief of Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal (R) Zulfiqar Ali Khan, Ex-Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral (R) Abdul Aziz Mirza,

Ex Vice Chief of Army Staff, General (R) Muhammad Yousaf Khan, Ex-Chief of Army Staff General (R) Ashfaq Parvez Kayani, 77 General Officers, over 300 Brigadiers, over 2000 Colonels / Lieutenant Colonels and large number of highly placed officers in the civil. The performance of the Alamgirians at Pakistan Military Academy is also laudable. In each course the Alamgirians performed exceedingly well. So far (Till 129 PMA Long Course) 37 Alamgirians have won the distinguished Sword of Honour.



Mission:



To educate and groom the cadets physically, mentally and morally with a view to nurturing their requisite leadership qualities for induction into the Pakistan Military Academy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

In pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## nomi007

*




PMA *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nomi007

oath form of ssg commandos

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jahidus2005

please brother tell pakistan army to help innocent muslim that are getting killed in burma , please they are suffering hugely , watch this video this breaks my hurt বিশ্ব তরুণ প্রজন্ম | Facebook


----------



## kaonalpha

jahidus2005 said:


> please brother tell pakistan army to help innocent muslim that are getting killed in burma , please they are suffering hugely , watch this video this breaks my hurt বিশ্ব তরুণ প্রজন্ম | Facebook


I feel sorry and ashamed after watching that link. But we can do nothing we are ourselves engaged In a conflict. All I can do is pray and recite astaghfar and ask Allah to show mercy on the muslims of burma.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

jahidus2005 said:


> please brother tell pakistan army to help innocent muslim that are getting killed in burma , please they are suffering hugely , watch this video this breaks my hurt বিশ্ব তরুণ প্রজন্ম | Facebook




That comes under UN mandate


----------



## fatman17

NEWS

Pakistan Boosts Defense Budget

By Usman Ansari

AAMIR QURESHI/AFP/Getty Images

ISLAMABAD — Pakistan has once again increased its defense spending as revealed in the fiscal year 2015-16 budget revealed Friday. The double-digit increase is in line with successive increases in recent years, but analysts predict the increase will once again be absorbed by operational demands. A resumption of wider state-funded defense modernization efforts is therefore uncertain given the still uncertain state of the economy.


Reports previous to the unveiling of the budget indicated the fiscal year 2015-16 defense budget allocation stood at 772 billion Pakistani rupees (US $7.6 billion).

However, the figures unveiled Friday showed 781 billion rupees (nearly US $7.7 billion) for "'Defence Affairs and Services," an approximately 11 percent increase over the previous year's budget, according to the Associated Press.

Regardless, much of any increase will be to finance the ongoing operation against the Pakistani Taliban (TTP), Operation Zarb-e-Azab.

A breakdown of allocations to the various services is presently unavailable.

There has also been some confusion regarding the security for the recently signed Pakistan-China Economic Corridor project, with previous reports saying some 45-50 billion rupees (up to US$491 million) had been set aside for its related security, but the budget only showing a figure of 3.5 billion rupees (US$34 million).

The defense allocation amounts to another double digit percentage increase over the previous fiscal year of just over 700 billion rupees, which was later revised to 720 billion rupees.

Overall the national budget is running at a deficit of 4.3 percent of GDP, which has been exacerbated by the ongoing anti-TTP operations and subsequent refugee fallout.

Furthermore, though the economy is in reasonable shape and the government hopes for a 5.5 percent growth in GDP in the upcoming fiscal year, analysts do not expect the essentially stalled Armed Forces Development Plan, which was put in place modernize the military with new capabilities and equipment, to be restarted on wide scale.

Speaking about the latest increase, Brian Cloughley, former Australian defense attache to Islamabad, said, "I'm not at all surprised. The operating costs of Zarb-e-Azb have been enormous. Provision and transportation of fuel are major items in the budget, and air support is vastly expensive."

"And of course there can be no mention of the nuclear program, which must soak up an enormous amount, too," he added in highlighting that this would not be responsible for all the additional expenditure.

Though not entirely defense related, the budget for the Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission (PAEC), which supports major aspects of the nuclear weapons program, also has been reduced from 59.3 billion rupees to 30.4 billion rupees for the new fiscal year.

The true amount spent on defense is unclear due to programs funded by additional allocations, something which has consistently been the source of much comment and speculation.

Acquisition programs are also sometimes funded by contingency funds.

Pakistani defense budgets also consistently rise with Indian budgets, something which Pakistan's Defence Minister Khawaja Asif has previously highlighted.

The true size of the defense budget is thought to be somewhat higher, and some reports indicate 26 percent of taxes raised in fiscal 2015-16 will be allocated to defense in some form or another.

However, despite some improvement in the economy, Cloughley says the "AFDP seems to be stuck in the mud – but there's still a lot of procurement."

Much of this present procurement is from China, and Claude Rakisits, nonresident senior fellow at the Atlantic Council's South Asia Center, believes this will remain the case for the foreseeable future.

"The Pakistan military will continue to depend on Chinese loans to buy their big ticket items, as is the case of the 8 conventional, diesel-powered submarines that Pakistan is going to buy from China for $6 billion as part of the $46 billion [Pakistan-China Economic Corridor] deal," he said.

Pakistan has a long list of requirements when it comes to new equipment for all three branches of the armed forces, however, much of it from China, and analyst Haris Khan of the Pakistan Military Consortium think tank says this includes tanks such as the VT-4, which will be called 'Haider' in Pakistani service; the VN-1 8x8 wheeled APC, surface to air missiles such as the FM-90, HQ-17, and HQ-9 to establish an integrated air defense system, plus submarines and frigates.

Though this amounts to a considerable amount of very expensive equipment, Khan highlights moves made by China that will streamline funding their acquisition for Pakistan.

"Since China has established Export-Import Bank of China is one of three institutional banks in China chartered to implement the state policies in industry, foreign trade, diplomacy, economy, and provide policy financial support, these procurements from China would become more manageable for Pakistan. The Chinese EximBank is based on the American EXIM for granting financial help, this new Chinese financial institutions has generated a lot of negative blow back from the Obama administration," he said.

Though he highlights there are other acquisition programs that also include the US, and that evaluation efforts are ongoing.

"On the other hand the sale of 15 AH-1Z has been approved and the deal will be paid by Pakistani funds via Foreign Military Financing. Pakistan is still looking for surplus or even new F-16.Serbia has sent one of its APC and SPA systems for evaluation along with China supplying three of its most advance attack-helicopter WZ-10 for real time evaluation," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Tank maker seeks to increase exports on land armaments

(China Daily) 10:33, June 05, 2015


The high-end VT-4 tank is promoted by Norinco, its Chinese manufacturer, as an alternative to Russia's advanced T-14 Armata. Norinoco said its tank is better than the T-14 in terms of automation, mobility, fire-control systems and cost. Hu Yongye / for China Daily

Norinco promotes weapon features on WeChat, a common messaging app

In an effort to increase sales of its tanks in the face of declining global demand, China North Industries Group Corp, the country's biggest developer and maker of land armaments, is turning to a popular smartphone social networking app.

WeChat is often used by Chinese arms producers to release comparisons between their weapons and other nations' products - contents that they would not put on their websites in consideration of diplomatic issues.

So, like many other State-owned defense technology enterprises, Norinco, as the tank maker is known, is promoting its brand and products to WeChat's more than 500 million users.

Most recently, it posted an article on its account that touts the ways its tanks are more usable than Russia's most-advanced T-14 Armata.

"Production lines of tanks have been closed in Western countries for a long time, so among large tank makers, only China and Russia have such facilities, which means if an international client wants to buy a new tank, it can only choose between China and Russia," said Norinco, the sole tank maker in China.

"Currently, Russia has only one new tank that is available for export - the T-90S. In contrast, we have the low-end VT-2, middle-end VT-1 as well as the high-end VT-4, covering the requirements of almost every client in the international market," the company said.

China is Russia's main competitor in developing countries seeking to buy tanks, and the tight market is becoming even more competitive for tank exporters. A report last year by the Center for Analysis of World Arms Trade in Moscow indicated that the global demand for new tanks will sharply decline from 2014 to 2017 compared with the previous four-year period, which is expected to further fuel the already fierce competition.

The T-90S, a third-generation Russian main battle tank, is just able to compete with the VT-1, while its upgraded version, the T-90AM, has no substantial improvements, according to Norinco. The VT-4's wide recognition on the international tank market is forcing Russia to put its cutting-edge T-14 on the market to change the situation, the company said.

Russia debuted the T-14 Armata on May 9 during a grand parade to celebrate the 70th anniversary of victory in World War II. Russian media noted that the weapon was the first fourth-generation tank to enter service globally, saying it would be one of the most powerful tanks in the future battlefield.

However, the assertion is being challenged by Norinco, which claims the Russian tank is weaker than the Chinese VT-4 in terms of automation, mobility, fire-control systems and cost competitiveness.

"The T-14's transmission is not well-developed, as we saw through a malfunction taking place during a rehearsal before the May 9 parade. By comparison, the VT-4 has never encountered such problems so far," Norinco said in the WeChat article. "Our tanks also have world-class fire-control systems, which the Russians are still trying to catch up with."

It continued: "Another important issue is the price - the T-14 is reported to have a price as high as that of the United States' M1A2 Abrams. ... Why don't buyers consider Chinese tanks that have well-developed technologies and equipment as well as much-lower prices?"

Features touted

To further influence potential buyers, Liu Song, a senior manager of research and development at Norinco, touted other VT-4 features: strong firepower as well as a cutting-edge data exchange network.

"It has an advanced fire-control instrument, a new-type active protection system and a state-of-the-art, fully automatic transmission device," he said. "In addition, the inter-unit network connects commanders of tanks and armored vehicles under a combat group, enabling them to share battlefield data in a real-time manner."

According to Feng Yibai, chief designer of the VT-4, the tank is equipped with an electronic-controlled diesel engine with 1,200 horsepower, giving the tank a cruise speed of 68 km per hour. Its main gun is a 125-mm smoothbore that can fire various shells, including kinetic energy penetrators and high-explosive anti-tank warheads. It can fire anti-tank missiles with a maximum range of 5,000 meters.

Even with heavy protective armor and strong firepower, the tank is much lighter in weight - 52 metric tons to 60 tons for its foreign rivals - making the VT-4 much faster, Feng said.

The VT-4 can compete with any first-class tank used by Western militaries, including the US M1A2 Abrams and Germany's Leopard 2A6, Liu said.

During a promotional event in August in the Inner Mongolia autonomous region, diplomats, military officials and defense contractors from 44 countries were shown a field performance by the VT-4 tanks and some other combat vehicles made by Norinco.

"Several countries have expressed interest in the VT-4 after their officials saw the tank's display, and we are negotiating with them on this matter," Liu said, without providing more details.

Feng said Pakistan's army will test the tank.

Rising competitor

Pakistan will not be alone in deploying the VT-4, as the tank will have strong appeal to Middle Eastern countries, according to Shi Yang, an independent military observer in Beijing.

One of VT-4's predecessors, the VT-1, has been in service in several nations, including Pakistan, Morocco, Bangladesh and Myanmar, and Norinco is sparing no effort to promote it to more buyers, especially developing countries, foreign media reported.

China also is developing a new-generation light tank specifically designed for operations in mountainous regions. The tank is equipped with a hydropneumatic suspension system that ensures better maneuverability and higher survivability, an earlier report said.

China exported a total of 461 tanks from 1992 to 2013, according to the United Nations' Register of Conventional Arms, which began to record conventional weapons transfers between UN member states in 1992. Pakistan bought 296 Chinese tanks during the two decades.

Russia sold 1,297 tanks during the same period, with Algeria being the largest buyer.

The biggest tank exporter during the period was the United States, which reported sales of 5,511 tanks. It was followed by Germany, which sold 2,680 tanks.

In 2013, the latest year for which data is available, China sold 98 tanks to foreign buyers. Bangladesh, with a 44-tank deal, was the largest customer through, the UN said.

(For the latest China news, Please follow People's Daily on Twitter and Facebook(Editor:Jin Chen,Yao Ch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

The army budget is USD 3.5B. It has to manage itself within this. This does not include any capital investment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stephen Cohen

@fatman17 @Horus 

Please look at this picture 
My questions is that 

Are these officers Brigadiers or Major Generals 

Dear India, please mind your language!


----------



## fatman17

Stephen Cohen said:


> @fatman17 @Horus
> 
> Please look at this picture
> My questions is that
> 
> Are these officers Brigadiers or Major Generals
> 
> Dear India, please mind your language!



Cant say but formation commanders should include Maj Gen and Brigadiers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

SL navy passing out parade

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

fatman17 said:


> SL navy passing out parade


This picture is priceless!!! Thank you for posting it!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

fatman17 said:


> SL navy passing out parade


Pakistan Naval Academy.
Today was the POP...
COAS was chief guest. .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Rashid Mahmood said:


> Pakistan Naval Academy.
> Today was the POP...
> COAS was chief guest. .



Oops my bad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Earliest version of the M113


----------



## fatman17

The COAS in Moscow for 3 days. Any helos coming soon.


----------



## fatman17

Wow moment


----------



## Slav Defence

*News update*:
Pakistan has received first order of jf-17 thunder multi role fighter,after Paris show

-ARY News


----------



## Frogman

Second delegation of Pakistanis since 2013

Pakistanis,Turks, and South Koreans Graduate Egyptian Staff College


----------



## FaujHistorian

For the longest time, our army was focused only on its Eastern border. Even before 1971, defense of E.Pakistan was supposed to be carried by pressuring Indian army from W. Pakistan. That policy failed off course. 

Then since 1971, Pakistan army remained piled up on its border with India. 

However for the last 5+ years, Pakistan army now has fully expanded on Afghanistan border. 

At this stage we can confidently say that our army is now truly a multifront entity no longer tied to our Eastern border. 

Don't take me wrong, Eastern border will remain a huge focus, but no longer the only focus. 

Pak army zindabaad

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## VCheng

Isn't that due to failures of policy rather than an achievement?


----------



## somebozo

This way you are going into the same catastrophe as Nazi Germany..a speculative two front war.
Pakistan army should take a more assertive posture by extending a hand of friendship towards Russia, strengthening energy co-operation with Central Asia and completely neutralizing unfriendly influence in Afghanistan.


----------



## Goenitz

@somebozo 
though the scale cannot be compared to regard this two front (as TTP is neither like russia nor allied powers)

This war has just given us experience (forged us) and coming out of worst possible scenarios... I believe, unlike soem middle eastern countries, Pak come out of difficult time. 

There was a Ted Talk of pakistani software developer who calculate, the damage of suicide blast in given rrom, conditions etc,,,, (thats also experience)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## somebozo

Goenitz said:


> @somebozo
> though the scale cannot be compared to regard this two front (as TTP is neither like russia nor allied powers)
> 
> This war has just given us experience (forged us) and coming out of worst possible scenarios... I believe, unlike soem middle eastern countries, Pak come out of difficult time.
> 
> There was a Ted Talk of pakistani software developer who calculate, the damage of suicide blast in given rrom, conditions etc,,,, (thats also experience)




The strategic feat would be to reduce the number of fronts at the war while concentrating the effort of war on a single difficult front..which carries the advantage of terrain knowledge over the enemy!


----------



## Hyperion

And this particular brain orgasm needed a dedicated thread, why? To discuss what exactly? As you like to discuss and comment for the sake of comments, and you particularly like A,B,C sort of mind-numbing replies (yours), here, I'll make them fun for you:

A. Division of personnel and equipment (No one will tell you because no one should tell you)
B. Reasoning behind opening a second defensive front (Even the most brain dead person, AKA Nawaz Sharif knows why, however, his plans to convince the high-ups of Armed Forces to install Metro buses in cantonments of Eastern and Western front have fallen on deaf ears)
C. If it all costs more or less if whole of the Army was stationed on one front (don't know why, however, you'll get your jollies from this one the most)
D. And finally, let's not neglect this one: Are the Pashtuns of Afghanistan more evil than the evil Yindus? Oh this one will be amazing from your enlightened PoV.....

After all this, you'll huff and puff, press enter a gazillion times, add full stops, commas etc etc.... while making sure nothing makes sense to ANYONE else......

Free fund advice: Get some medical help - you're at minimum dyslexic and at maximum sky is the limit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Goenitz

somebozo said:


> The strategic feat would be to reduce the number of fronts at the war while concentrating the effort of war on a single difficult front..which carries the advantage of terrain knowledge over the enemy!


1. Kiyani made that clear who is real enemy, by conducting biggest exercises after 1989... in onset of indian aggression all forces would be called promptly, swtiching off all ops (whjich were carried out on US req)
2.Pakistan always blamed of "strategic depth". So this war fave us a possible scenario to retreat and attack...
3. May be TTP could be convinced to participate against India (i think Hakim ullah massod said that once)


----------



## JonAsad

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Isn't that due to failures of policy rather than an achievement?


Failures lead to achievements- where should one focus more?- 

If we look at amrika every achievement it has made after the pearl harbor attack is a failure?- thats a stupid way to look at things tbh-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZYXW

Hyperion said:


> *And this particular brain orgasm needed a dedicated thread, why? To discuss what exactly?* As you like to discuss and comment for the sake of comments, and you particularly like A,B,C sort of mind-numbing replies (yours), here, I'll make them fun for you:
> 
> A. Division of personnel and equipment (No one will tell you because no one should tell you)
> B. Reasoning behind opening a second defensive front (Even the most brain dead person, AKA Nawaz Sharif knows why, however, his plans to convince the high-ups of Armed Forces to install Metro buses in cantonments of Eastern and Western front have fallen on deaf ears)
> C. If it all costs more or less if whole of the Army was stationed on one front (don't know why, however, you'll get your jollies from this one the most)
> D. And finally, let's not neglect this one: Are the Pashtuns of Afghanistan more evil than the evil Yindus? Oh this one will be amazing from your enlightened PoV.....
> 
> After all this, you'll huff and puff, press enter a gazillion times, add full stops, commas etc etc.... while making sure nothing makes sense to ANYONE else......
> 
> Free fund advice: Get some medical help - you're at minimum dyslexic and at maximum sky is the limit.



So you can respond to it and then I can respond to you....duhhhh  hahaha


----------



## Goenitz

@somebozo 
I know you are commenting regarding to thread, which is right as dividing the guns is undesirable
but i was commenting according to pakistan situation......


----------



## That Guy

That's not a good thing. This just means that PA's focus is now split, stretching it's forces.


----------



## Desert Fox

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Isn't that due to failures of policy rather than an achievement?


What doesn't kill you makes you stronger. Now, not only Pakistan Army is well versed in conventional warfare but also in counter insurgency operations. Something which only few military's in the world can boast of.

Sure, we made mistakes and got hurt here and there, but we came out stronger and we're still here, AND that's life. No one had/has it easy.


----------



## SQ8

FaujHistorian said:


> For the longest time, our army was focused only on its Eastern border. Even before 1971, defense of E.Pakistan was supposed to be carried by pressuring Indian army from W. Pakistan. That policy failed off course.
> 
> Then since 1971, Pakistan army remained piled up on its border with India.
> 
> However for the last 5+ years, Pakistan army now has fully expanded on Afghanistan border.
> 
> At this stage we can confidently say that our army is now truly a multifront entity no longer tied to our Eastern border.
> 
> Don't take me wrong, Eastern border will remain a huge focus, but no longer the only focus.
> 
> Pak army zindabaad


Dont think we need a new thread for that. Your statement however can be taken as having lesser security than before.As in more threats to its existence than it was before.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

That Guy said:


> That's not a good thing. This just means that PA's focus is now split, stretching it's forces.


We had to go in there and tame the Tribal territories. If not now then in the future. It was unavoidable.



Oscar said:


> Dont think we need a new thread for that. Your statement however can be taken as having lesser security than before.As in more threats to its existence than it was before.


The threat always existed. We only confronted it now out of necessity. It was bound to happen.


----------



## somebozo

Goenitz said:


> 1. Kiyani made that clear who is real enemy, by conducting biggest exercises after 1989... in onset of indian aggression all forces would be called promptly, swtiching off all ops (whjich were carried out on US req)
> 2.Pakistan always blamed of "strategic depth". So this war fave us a possible scenario to retreat and attack...
> 3. May be TTP could be convinced to participate against India (i think Hakim ullah massod said that once)




the tribals cost us a victorious war in Kashmir when they forgot about fighting and started engaging in loot and plunder...Tribalism today is a subhuman culture and it cannot be inducted to any benefit. We have to get rid of it and make conventional fighting forces stronger.


----------



## fatman17

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Isn't that due to failures of policy rather than an achievement?



Correct. When mil men dabble in politics they lose their prime focus.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khaliquk

That's not true, the truth of matter is when our politicians work with our enemies for their own personal and family benefits then the army is being used for the last ditched efforts to repair the damage.


----------



## fatman17

All right


----------



## VCheng

fatman17 said:


> Correct. When mil men dabble in politics they lose their prime focus.



The story of Pakistan in a nutshell.


----------



## FaujHistorian

Oscar said:


> Dont think we need a new thread for that. Your statement however can be taken as having lesser security than before.As in more threats to its existence than it was before.



I respectfully disagree.

Use of regular troops (instead of relying on lashkars and proxies) has improved the security profile. 

Our approach against 1/10 the size Afghanistan was utterly wrong. 

But now we are on the right path.. 

Same approach will be used on Iran border and the results will be awesome too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan Troops Cross Border to Rescue Wounded Afghan Soldier

June 16, 2015 9:01 AM

Ayaz Gul

In a demonstration of increased security cooperation, Pakistan's military says its troops crossed the border Tuesday and went 600 meters inside Afghanistan to rescue an Afghan soldier who was critically wounded in a firefight with “terrorists”.

The Pakistan military’s media wing says “Afghan authorities requested for evacuation and treatment of [a] soldier, Pakistani troops quickly responding to [the] Afghan request evacuated injured soldier to a hospital” on the Pakistani side of the border. "

The cross-border action took place in eastern Afghanistan opposite to the Pakistan tribal territory of Bajur and the Afghan solider is under treatment in hospital in Khar, the region’s administrative center, the statement says.

Afghan authorities have not yet commented on the incident.

Taliban insurgents have recently increased attacks on Afghan security forces.

Pakistan and Afghanistan have increased border security cooperation in recent months while political relations have expanded. The two countries share 2400-kilometer mostly porous border.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Senior (high brass) graduate from Egyptian Higher Nasser Military Academy.

Pakistanis and Saudis Graduate Egyptian Nasser Higher Academy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Rangers get army vote of confidence.


----------



## fatman17

The chief is serious


----------



## fatman17

COAS visits Tirah valley.


----------



## fatman17

Just a nice pic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Yes. Indeed it is nice ...............


----------



## fatman17

Prototype of a new 125-mm tank gun developed by China which claims to be the fastest tank gun.


----------



## fatman17

China's new fire and forget ATGW the HJ12 with a range of 4000 meters.


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> Prototype of a new 125-mm tank gun developed by China which claims to be the fastest tank gun.



125-mm shells go at Mach 6.


----------



## proka89

For some reason Pakistan bought 282 retired Serbian T55 . They are suposed to be modernised and sold to Pakistan.


----------



## fatman17

proka89 said:


> For some reason Pakistan bought 282 retired Serbian T55 . They are suposed to be modernised and sold to Pakistan.



How why when

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

fatman17 said:


> How why when


During Partner 2015 defence show. Deal is suposed to be signed next week. I have no idea why.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

proka89 said:


> During Partner 2015 defence show. Deal is suposed to be signed next week. I have no idea why.



We already have shitload of those (Type-59 series produced by HIT) .. And we are either modernising them as stop gap and phasing out others.. I doubt they would go and buy more obsolete tanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RAMPAGE

proka89 said:


> During Partner 2015 defence show. Deal is suposed to be signed next week. I have no idea why.






proka89 said:


> For some reason Pakistan bought 282 retired Serbian T55 . They are suposed to be modernised and sold to Pakistan.


Modernized by Pakistan or Serbia?

Can you show us any modernized variant by Serbia?


----------



## proka89

RAMPAGE said:


> Modernized by Pakistan or Serbia?
> 
> Can you show us any modernized variant by Serbia?


By Serbia, cant show you anything, i am at work right now, try the google.


----------



## RAMPAGE

proka89 said:


> By Serbia, cant show you anything, i am at work right now, try the google.


Nothing came up. 

later then.


----------



## Bilal.

proka89 said:


> For some reason Pakistan bought 282 retired Serbian T55 . They are suposed to be modernised and sold to Pakistan.



If true then we basically bought the whole lot of T-55 being offered in this mass surplus sale:

Serbia sells 282 tanks, 220 APCs, missiles, howitzers, … | InSerbia News


----------



## fatman17

Bilal. said:


> If true then we basically bought the whole lot of T-55 being offered in this mass surplus sale:
> 
> Serbia sells 282 tanks, 220 APCs, missiles, howitzers, … | InSerbia News



Dosnt mention pakistan


----------



## fatman17

Shaheed Lt Col Iftikhar laid to rest with military honour.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

fatman17 said:


> Shaheed Lt Col Iftikhar laid to rest with military honour.


May ALLAH accept your sacrifice and forgive your sins and grant you jannah.


----------



## Bratva

Pakistan army has formed Speical services brigades which deploy elements from LCB,SSG and Infantry and several such brigades are deployed in Zarb e azb and Khyber ops. 11 SSB is fighting in Khyber-2. 

Source: Co SSG 6 Battalion Col Khalid

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DrWatson775

RAMPAGE said:


> Modernized by Pakistan or Serbia?
> 
> Can you show us any modernized variant by Serbia?


----------



## Inception-06

DrWatson775 said:


>



May Be for the western frontline ! ?


----------



## JPMM

To me it smells more like this...
Spetacular vehicle for Urban fighting and to your Western War!
VIU-55 Munja - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia








VIU-55 Munja Combat Engineering Vehicle - Army Technology
The real state of the tanks is......
Serbia FIRESALE Military Equipment Up For Grabs In Belgrade - Overige - Video - Zie.nl

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Apparently the occupants survived the blast in Kabul today


----------



## fatman17

Just a nice pic


----------



## fatman17

JPMM said:


> To me it smells more like this...
> Spetacular vehicle for Urban fighting and to your Western War!
> VIU-55 Munja - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VIU-55 Munja Combat Engineering Vehicle - Army Technology
> The real state of the tanks is......
> Serbia FIRESALE Military Equipment Up For Grabs In Belgrade - Overige - Video - Zie.nl




In the final phase of Zarb-e-Azb the army will move into the Shawal Valley a "black hole " and the last redoubt of the militants. Bulldozers will be required a plenty to make way for the foot soldiers. Having said that this is still a strange purchase.


----------



## fatman17

You talk in to me. Nobody else here.


----------



## Arsalan

fatman17 said:


> Apparently the occupants survived the blast in Kabul today


apparently they are the ones laying in the back there!!  
I hope they survived however, the vehicle seemed to have soaked up much of the impact of blast. IED i will assume!


----------



## fatman17

Army airborne


----------



## fatman17

Training at the National Counter Terrorism Training Centre


----------



## fatman17

Mobile troops


----------



## fatman17

The brave warriors of the nation RIP


----------



## fatman17

Minorities are also sacrificing for the nation


----------



## fatman17

Sikh soldiers


----------



## fatman17

Ops Zarb-e-Azb


----------



## fatman17

SSG frogmen / divers


----------



## fatman17

Says it all


----------



## fatman17

Briefing on target killings in karachi


----------



## fatman17

Relaxing


----------



## fatman17

Chief in RSA for 3 day visit


----------



## fatman17

Raheel Sharif in pictures


----------



## fatman17

Capt Akash Shaheed


----------



## nomi007

salute to those brave mothers
who born these legends

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## کیسر ہاشمی

PARADISE is open for Shaheeds....
Really mens among males


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan Army shoots down Indian 'spy drone'

Published: July 15, 2015


PHOTO: ISPR

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan Army on Wednesday said it shot down an Indian ‘spy drone’ which intruded into Pakistan along the Line of Control.

“The spy drone is used for aerial photography,” said the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) in a brief statement.

The incident comes just days after ice breaking meeting between Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif and his Indian counterpart Narendra Modi 

In a joint statement issued after the talks, the two countries decided to arrange meetings of senior military officials to lower tensions along the LoC, a de facto border that divides Jammu and Kashmir.

It is not clear whether the latest incident will have any impact on the proposed interaction between the two militaries.


----------



## fatman17

Looks like a miniature drone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Maybe it's this one


----------



## alimobin memon

This is joke even rifle can hit it. Seriously why so much hype about this mini drone. its on sale at ebay for 1000 bucks


----------



## fatman17

alimobin memon said:


> This is joke even rifle can hit it. Seriously why so much hype about this mini drone. its on sale at ebay for 1000 bucks



Exactly but it shows that jawans are ready and alert at the LOC


----------



## mingle

Sabzi drone


----------



## fatman17

COAS in Waziristan with IDP kids - priceless

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cz999

Pakistan army should also replace its small arms as far as g3 should be replace by zastava m77 battle rifle , g3 without scope is useless at long range we are using a battle rifle (sniper rifle) without scope , weight of g3 is also a big problem. 





Pakistan army spending a lot of money on missile systems but ignoring small arms our battle rifles are old and heavy weight we are using g3 also in CQB . AKs are good option for CQB but chiness made norinco type 56 are not much accurate for CQB army should use AK103 , m4 like weapons we should use russian weapons which are reliable and now accurate as well . for long range use 7.62*51 caliber battle rifels like zastava m77b1 and hk417 like weapons as DMRs .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

cz999 said:


> Pakistan army should also replace its small arms as far as g3 should be replace by zastava m77 battle rifle , g3 without scope is useless at long range we are using a battle rifle (sniper rifle) without scope , weight of g3 is also a big problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan army spending a lot of money on missile systems but ignoring small arms our battle rifles are old and heavy weight we are using g3 also in CQB . AKs are good option for CQB but chiness made norinco type 56 are not much accurate for CQB army should use AK103 , m4 like weapons we should use russian weapons which are reliable and now accurate as well . for long range use 7.62*51 caliber battle rifels like zastava m77b1 and hk417 like weapons as DMRs .



We'll inform the army of your request


----------



## cz999

fatman17 said:


> We'll inform the army of your request


Thanks bro


----------



## Super Falcon

cz999 said:


> Pakistan army should also replace its small arms as far as g3 should be replace by zastava m77 battle rifle , g3 without scope is useless at long range we are using a battle rifle (sniper rifle) without scope , weight of g3 is also a big problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan army spending a lot of money on missile systems but ignoring small arms our battle rifles are old and heavy weight we are using g3 also in CQB . AKs are good option for CQB but chiness made norinco type 56 are not much accurate for CQB army should use AK103 , m4 like weapons we should use russian weapons which are reliable and now accurate as well . for long range use 7.62*51 caliber battle rifels like zastava m77b1 and hk417 like weapons as DMRs .


THis is what im saying since 4 years we should move forward and give our jawans best G 3A3 was best not now MP 5 also old and machine gun used by jawans is WW2 weapon


----------



## fatman17

The upgraded T 59 MBT in Chinese inventory with a little help from Pakistan.


----------



## Wolfhound

fatman17 said:


> We'll inform the army of your request


I dont know whats better your sarcasm or them thinking its real.



fatman17 said:


> The upgraded T 59 MBT in Chinese inventory with a little help from Pakistan.


Can you elaborate help


----------



## fatman17

The Brave die young


----------



## fatman17

COAS on inspection tour of Gwadar


----------



## fatman17

It says it all

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan version of the Bradley Fighting Vehicle. Rejected by the army.


----------



## nomi007

future in secure hands

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Max Pain

fatman17 said:


> The upgraded T 59 MBT in Chinese inventory with a little help from Pakistan.


what help did we exactly provide.


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

nomi007 said:


> future in secure hands


Haha great dear


----------



## fatman17

Army’s UN peacekeepers


----------



## Rizwan231




----------



## fatman17

RSA chief visits Pakistan


----------



## fatman17

COAS visits floods area in layyah


----------



## Super Falcon

Good coas


----------



## fatman17

Fair warning


----------



## fatman17

COAS at rangers HQ


----------



## fatman17

The United Kingdom has offered Pakistan a three-year package of counter-IED support, renewing a similar package from 2012 to this year. The package includes C-IED equipment, as well as training and capacity-building measures. 
The Pakistani military has used the previous package of assistance to counter the use of IEDs in the country’s volatile western regions, particularly thosebordering Afghanistan , with approximately 5,000 Pakistani personnel trained to deal with IED threats since the program’s inception. UK Defence Secretary Michael Fallon first proposed the renewed package to Parliament in January .


----------



## fatman17

training offer to Pakistan

From:Ministry of Defence and The Rt Hon Michael Fallon MPPakistan

Defence Secretary Michael Fallon has today offered Pakistan a new, enhanced three-year package of counter improvised explosive device (C-IED) support.

The offer, made during a visit to Islamabad, would build on the successful C-IED package provided by Britain between 2012 and 2015. As well as renewing support in finding and defusing IEDs, it would also include vital training in how to gather and analyse forensic evidence from bomb scenes. Alongside the 12 million of C-IED equipment gifted to Pakistan by the UK, the move would help to tackle an issue that has caused more than 16,000 casualties in the country during the past decade.

Speaking in Islamabad, Defence Secretary Michael Fallon said:

By sharing British Counter-IED expertise, we have already trained 5,000 Pakistanis to defuse these evil and dangerous devices. This new offer means thousands more could be trained, saving lives and preventing life changing injuries.

Our counter-IED work here is all part of our close partnership with Pakistan and our shared determination to fight terrorism. By working together, we will make our streets safer at home in the UK and here in Pakistan.

The offer came as Mr. Fallon held a series of meetings in the Pakistani capital with the Prime Minister of Pakistan Nawaz Sharif, the Chief of Army Staff Raheel Sharif, Minister for the Interior Chaudhry Nisar Ali Khan, Minister for Defence Khawaja Asif and National Security Advisor Sartaj Aziz. As well as C-IED, he discussed the crucial role of Pakistan in tackling security threats facing the South Asia region. Having just visited Kabul, Mr Fallon thanked them for helping to facilitate historic peace talks between the government of Afghanistan and the Taliban, reiterating that the UK stands ready to lend its support.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Commemoration medals


----------



## fatman17

Only the brave die young


----------



## fatman17

5 infantry battalions of the army


----------



## fatman17

You want me on the wall


----------



## fatman17

AAD


----------



## In arduis fidelis

I read a statement on multiple locations today regarding a some Russian president saying "If you give me soilders of Pakistan army and equipment of US army i will conquer you the world".
Sadly couldn't verify it from any source.Can any member authenticate this statement and if indeed it is true which president said it?


----------



## fatman17

Rafay Jamil said:


> I read a statement on multiple locations today regarding a some Russian president saying "If you give me soilders of Pakistan army and equipment of US army i will conquer you the world".
> Sadly couldn't verify it from any source.Can any member authenticate this statement and if indeed it is true which president said it?


 
please refrain from making such statements which make no sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## In arduis fidelis

fatman17 said:


> please refrain from making such statements which make no sense.


Its simple English which part didn't you understand?


----------



## araz

Rafay Jamil said:


> Its simple English which part didn't you understand?


It is the idiocy of the statement. Perhaps Fatman 17 was gentler. Don't be fooled by these statements. The Pakistani soldier is still a man not a superman. When you shoot him he dies or gets injured. If you hit him he feels pain. He too has children ,a wife and family and has concerns that should he die what will happen to them. He is no different to any other soldier. If you take away a motive from a soldier he does not retain his ability to fight as vigorously as when he is motivated to do so. The Russian forces are also very good as are the US and others. It is the hoopla of we are the best that really riles me up. I don want to start a flame war here but do you remember our loss in 71, Kargil, and to some extent 65. If we were so good why did we not capture Kashmir and Put the mighty Indians to their knees instead of meekly accepting the cease fire agreement and agreeing with Indira Gandhi to not persue the Kashmir issue in the UN. Look at reality and see things for what they are

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## In arduis fidelis

araz said:


> It is the idiocy of the statement. Perhaps Fatman 17 was gentler. Don't be fooled by these statements. The Pakistani soldier is still a man not a superman. When you shoot him he dies or gets injured. If you hit him he feels pain. He too has children ,a wife and family and has concerns that should he die what will happen to them. He is no different to any other soldier. If you take away a motive from a soldier he does not retain his ability to fight as vigorously as when he is motivated to do so. The Russian forces are also very good as are the US and others. It is the hoopla of we are the best that really riles me up. I don want to start a flame war here but do you remember our loss in 71, Kargil, and to some extent 65. If we were so good why did we not capture Kashmir and Put the mighty Indians to their knees instead of meekly accepting the cease fire agreement and agreeing with Indira Gandhi to not persue the Kashmir issue in the UN. Look at reality and see things for what they are


Sir i meant no disrespect neither am i a super fanboy who believes everything he reads on facebook this is why i posted it here just to get confirmation about its authenticity because I couldn't find any.


----------



## araz

Rafay Jamil said:


> Sir i meant no disrespect neither am i a super fanboy who believes everything he reads on facebook this is why i posted it here just to get confirmation about its authenticity because I couldn't find any.


OK. Point taken. I would always take such statements with a big pinch of salt.
Araz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Only one flag is required

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

*Pride of our Nation - Thanks to the powerful regime of Pakistan Military 2015 *
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan army UN troops


----------



## fatman17

China's latest missile test fired from a drone


----------



## Ayeshaali

Pak Army Zindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## black-hawk_101

Is PA buying new or used MAN trucks?


----------



## Osamakakakhel

I want to join Pakistan Army! After 2 years! Can any body tell me that what i have to do now??


----------



## Shahzaib_Pak-Army

Assalam O Alaikum..
Guys i,am new here...
How are you guys...


----------



## fatman17

Shahzaib_Pak-Army said:


> Assalam O Alaikum..
> Guys i,am new here...
> How are you guys...



Please intro yourself in the new members thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Z10 full load


----------



## fatman17

Upgraded gatling gun for Z10


----------



## fatman17

Soldiers from the Past

LIEUTENANT COLONEL MIAN KHAN TPK, M.C (30 JUNE 1927 – 19 MAY 1955), 9™ PUNJAB REGIMENT, 21 MEDIUM REGIMENT ARTILLERY,6th RAJPUTANA RIFLES

Lieutenant Colonel Mian Khan was enlisted in the British Indian Army as a Sepoy in the year 1927. Born in Buchal Khurd, District Chakwal, Punjab on 16th June 1908, he completed his initial Schooling in his native village. He then joined the British Indian Army in the year 1927. As a NK he fought the 1930-32 Burmese Campaign. Later on he fought on the Waziristan front firstly in the year 1934 and then again in 1941.

After seeing his distinguished service record he was granted Commission in the Army. He joined the Indian Military Academy on 1st December 1940 and passed out on 14th February 1941,and was posted to the 10th Battalion of the 6th Rajputana Rifles. Soon after being Commissioned, he proved his metal when on 24th September 1942, as a Company Commander he was leading a counter-offensive against the invading German Army in North Africa. As he charged forward with his men, the German Army suffered heavy casualties. In recognition of his audacity and bravery he was awarded the Military Cross.

Having recovered from those near-fatal wounds in North Africa, Mian Khan was posted to the British Indian Infantry School. After having been employed there as an Instructor he was awarded the honour of distinguished Instructor in Sniper firing.

At the Independence of Pakistan he joined the 9th Punjab Regiment and later on Commanded the same Regiment in 1948. He also has the unique honour of Commanding 21 Medium Regiment Artillery. He again saw action in the Indo-Pak war of 1948 at the Kashmir frontier. Towards the close of war, Lieutenant Colonel Mian Khan proceeded to attend a course at the metropolitan police detective training school Hendon, England. On repatriation he had the honour of being posted as the first Muslim Commandant of the Military Police Centre in 1951. On relinquishing command of Military Police Centre he was posted as an Instructor at the school of Infantry & Tactics in 1952. After completing nearly three decades of Military Service, Lieutenant Colonel Mian Khan retired from the Army on 12th may 1955.

He remained alive till 18 December, 1964. Following his footprints, his grandson Major Malik Haider Ali is currently serving in Pakistan Army Aviation.

Following are the list of medals which Lieutenant Colonel Mian Khan was awarded with:-

Tamgha-e-Pakistan
Khidmat-e-Pakistan Medal (Kashmir War Of 1948)
I.G.S Medal Of 1936 With Clasp For Services On The Waziristan Front (1934 & 1941)
The Burmese Campaign Medal (1930-1932)
The Burma Star

As Niak, Captain and Lt. Col below

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaonalpha

black-hawk_101 said:


> Is PA buying new or used MAN trucks?


They have already been bought and they are troublesome.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## black-hawk_101

kaonalpha said:


> They have already been bought and they are troublesome.


Why they have


----------



## fatman17

*Armed forces to represent Pakistan in China’s WW-II parade*
9 hours ago BY APP




A Pakistani contingent, drawn from three services, is likely to represent the country at a military parade being held in Beijing, China on September 3, paying tribute to World War II.
The contingent, consisting of 75 officers and soldiers, was selected on the basis of professionalism and performance in their respective units.
The contingent has been in Beijing for the past two weeks and is undergoing constant training and rehearsal for the parade.
According to reports, a total of 17 countries will be participating in the parade.
“The officers, during their stay in Beijing have learnt a lot through training,” leader of troops, Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Tayyab, in an interview with China Radio International said.


----------



## fatman17

Minsk Close to a Major Deal with Pakistan?

During a recent visit by Pakistani Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif, President Lukashenka emphasised the importance of defence cooperation with Pakistan. On 5-12 August, the Pakistani delegation headed by the Federal Minister for Defense Production Rana Tanveer Hussain visited Belarus. They participated in the 1st Meeting of the Joint Belarus-Pakistani Commission on Military Technical Cooperation.

Belarus-Pakistani defence cooperation has progressed for at least two years. The parties signed an intergovernmental agreement on military technical cooperation in Islamabad on 29 May 2015.

Tanveer Hussain visited Belarus for the first time in July 2014, and after that contacts between Belarusian and Pakistani defence officials continued. The two countries undoubtedly are working on some major deal, which is very likely to involve Pakistan's ability to modernise mechanised armour.

Pakistan bought a large quantity of Soviet tanks from Ukraine in the 1990s. Belarus provides sophisticated electronic and optic components for similar Russian tanks, so Pakistan may turn to Minsk for them. Another possibility is Minsk providing a comprehensive upgrade program for the Pakistani tanks now as their Ukrainian manufacturers have collapsed.


----------



## fatman17

Tri services contingent at China's WW2 comemoration parade


----------



## fatman17

Contingent practices for the parade


----------



## fatman17

Saw the full rebroadcast of the parade on CCTV news at 2pm yesterday. Awesome parade. What timing and precision by the Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Salute by Pakistan forces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR




----------



## fatman17

ACE OF THE AIR said:


> View attachment 253607
> View attachment 253608
> View attachment 253609
> View attachment 253607
> View attachment 253608
> View attachment 253609
> View attachment 253607



What's going on here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaonalpha

If I am not wrong it's looks like Malir Cantt. Must be preparing for defence day.




black-hawk_101 said:


> Why they have





fatman17 said:


> What's going on here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

fatman17 said:


> What's going on here


Defence day preparations... Malir Cantt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## s.sanazehra

Kis ki himmat hai hamari Parwaaz mein laey kami,
Hum Parwazon say nahe, hoslon say ura kartay hain.


----------



## fatman17

Air Platforms

Pakistan claims first airstrike with indigenous UAV

Farhan Bokhari, Islamabad - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

07 September 2015

The Pakistan Army on 7 September claimed to have successfully used an indigenously built armed unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) to target a Taliban location for the first time.

Major General Asim Bajwa, chief spokesman of Pakistan's armed forces, said in a Twitter post that "a terrorist compound was hit and three militants were killed" in the Shawal valley of north Waziristan close to the Afghan border. He added that the air strike was carried out by the indigenous Burraq UAV.

The strike was the first time that a Pakistani UAV had demonstrated an offensive capability in the battlefield, departing from the country's known use of UAVs for reconnaissance purposes.


----------



## xiaahmad

Tank vs Anti Tank Missiles 

Dont you ppl think that Anti Tank system have become too superior and Pakistan should invest more in it rather than in Tanks 

Even Israel vs Hizbullah war proved that.


----------



## fatman17

Air Platforms

Pakistan claims first airstrike with indigenous UAV

Farhan Bokhari, Islamabad - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

08 September 2015

A screen capture from the March 2015 footage showing a successful test-firing of an apparently inert Barq missile. Source: Inter Services Public Relations

The Pakistan Army on 7 September claimed to have successfully used an indigenously built armed unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) to target a Taliban location for the first time.

Major General Asim Bajwa, chief spokesman of Pakistan's armed forces, said in a Twitter post that "a terrorist compound was hit and three militants were killed" in the Shawal valley of north Waziristan close to the Afghan border. He added that the air strike was carried out by the indigenous Burraq UAV.

The strike was the first time that a Pakistani UAV had demonstrated an offensive capability in the battlefield, departing from the country's known use of UAVs for reconnaissance purposes.

Pakistani defence officials have previously told IHS Jane'sthe Burraq and Shahpar UAVs, both of which can be armed, were designed and built in country, although few technical details have been revealed.

Analysis of the two UAVs' platforms shows a close resemblance to China's CH-3 UAV. In 2010, IHS Jane'sreported that 20 CH-3s were to be delivered to Pakistan in 2011.

"Pakistan has a close working relationship with China for joint development of military hardware. In the past, China has helped Pakistan fill the gap and I suspect this is what has happened again with the latest [UAV] too," a senior Western defence official told IHS Jane's .

Pakistani officials have previously admitted to IHS Jane'sthat the country made several requests to the United States to purchase UAVs but were repeatedly rebuffed.

Pakistan army has 12 Burraq UAVs in its inventory and plans to build a total of 24.


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan announced that it had used its own indigenously-built armed drone against militants near the Afghan border, marking the first time the air asset – first revealed in March – has been used. It said that three militants were killed in the strike.


----------



## fatman17

STRIKE

Pakistan Surprises Many With First Use of Armed Drone

By Usman Ansari

ISLAMABAD — Pakistan has made its first acknowledged operational strike using its Burraq armed UAV, which analysts say shows a higher than expected level of sophistication in the military's real-time targeting capabilities.

The strike was confirmed via the Twitter account of the head of the military's media branch, Inter Services Public Relations, Maj Gen Asim Bajwa. A tweet dated Sept. 7 announced the first "ever use of Pak made Burraq Drone today. Hit a terrorist compound in Shawal Valley killing 3 high profile terrorists." It also said further details would follow.

The Shawal Valley in North Waziristan is the scene of a Pakistan military operation to clear out the last pockets of the Pakistani Taliban (TTP) and affiliated terrorist groups from Pakistani soil as part of the wider Operation Zarb-e-Azb. 


"The Burraq and its targeting and command structure are obviously very much more sophisticated than many of us had imagined, spurring belief that [China's] influence, cooperation and input may have been considerable", said analyst Brian Cloughley, a former Australian defense attache to Islamabad. "This is not to denigrate the work of the drone manufacturer, NESCOM, which is an efficient organization, but it is extremely doubtful if its own drone technology capability is on a level that this development appears to reveal."

The Burraq and the similar Shahpar, which is said to be able to be armed, are widely believed to at least be developed from the Chinese CH-3 UAV if not license-produced versions by Pakistan's NESCOM.

Despite this milestone, there are "wider implications of drone employment [that] must be considered," Cloughley said. "In the tribal areas there is already widespread fear of drones and resentment against the government and the armed forces for the many civilian deaths that have resulted from US drone strikes. Drones and missiles don't display national identification, but even if the tribes could distinguish between US and Pakistani strikes, they would blame Islamabad for their results."

Analyst Kaiser Tufail said there are ethical issues, but Pakistan's targeting will likely be more discretionary.

"The usage of UAVs by foreign powers in other sovereign states has been a major issue, alongside the moral aspect of virtually 'clicking' to kill through impersonal and remotely actioned 'computer games,' " he said. However, "These aspects are not likely to hound countries like Pakistan, who have an own autonomous capability where the identity of insurgents is known much better than the US, which has been notorious for administering 'Hellfire' to wedding parties and funeral gatherings." 

For the Pakistan Air Force, he said, this is the dawn of a new era.

"The future of warfare is getting more and more virtual," said Tufail, a former Air Force pilot. "By using UAVs, the risk of exposing pilots to being shot down is eliminated, besides the possibility of flying missions for days and weeks on end. The bio-support systems like ejection seats, oxygen supply and pressurization systems are obviated, lightening up the aircraft for more range/endurance and payload." he said.

Operationally, however, this is considerable step forward.

"The main advantage that I see is that air support does not have to be called in from long distances once a threat has emerged, and which can hide by the time the piloted aircraft arrive on the scene," Tufail said. "UAVs can loiter for hours, so the vulnerability of insurgents is also round-the-clock."

Potential interservice rivalry in UAV deployment needs to be addressed, he said. 

"One of the issues I foresee is the battle of turf between the Army and the Air Force (and the Navy). Each has manufactured [or] purchased UAVs, but who uses them for what purpose has not been spelt out in any Inter-services roles and responsibilities document for UAVs," Tufail said. "This matter needs to be cleared up formally, before duplication of resources and effort takes its toll."


----------



## fatman17

China assisted Pakistan on armed drone, say experts

Unmanned aerial vehicle owes ‘at least a heavy debt’ to Chinese systems

by: FARHAN BOKHARI in Islamabad


A Pakistani Burraq drone on display earlier this year

A lethal missile attack this week on Islamist militants by Pakistani forces was carried out with an armed drone likely to have been supported, designed or supplied by China, according to defence analysts.

The Pakistan army on Monday claimed it successfully used the “Burraq” unmanned aerial vehicle for an attack on a terrorist compound in the north Waziristan region along the Afghan border, in which three Taliban militants were killed.

Announced via Twitter by Major General Asim Bajwa, chief spokesman of Pakistan’s armed forces, it was the first known use of an armed Pakistani drone. “For now, the authorities believe their ability to target hardcore militants has improved with this drone capability,” said one western diplomat.

SEPTEMBER 8, 2015

The attack appeared to mark a significant milestone for Pakistan, which has now joined the small club of countries with armed drones. In the past, Islamabad repeatedly sought to buy them from the US but Washington, reluctant to export sensitive technology, refused.

However, China — an ally of nuclear-armed Pakistan and its most important conventional weapons supplier — appears to have stepped up its support.

Neil Gibson, a weapons analyst with IHS Jane’s, said that despite the claims of Pakistani manufacture, “close analysis of imagery released by Pakistan suggests at least a heavy debt to Chinese systems”. The Burraq, he added, “strongly resembles” China’s CH-3 UAV.

Pieter Wezeman, a senior researcher at the Stockholm International Peace Research Institute (Sipri), said China must have helped Pakistan if it did indeed produce a UAV that goes beyond basic reconnaissance.

“Developing a drone with armed capability is much more difficult than just a reconnaissance one because the reconnaissance one can be built with very basic technology, but integrating weapons is a different level,” he said. “Either it is a Chinese UAV or based on Chinese technology.”

Drone attacks by governments, whether on foreign targets or their own citizens, have become increasingly controversial, with theBritish government in the spotlight for killing two British jihadis in Syria this month.

Pakistan has been the site of numerous attacks by US drones on militant targets. Some of the raids caused civilian deaths and the US drone killings — although carried out with the knowledge of the Pakistani authorities — have been routinely condemned in public by the Pakistan government.

A 2013 report by Amnesty International analysed 45 drone strikes in North Waziristan and alleged that the US had carried out unlawful killings, some of which could amount to war crimes.

China’s suspected link with Pakistan’s drone programme underlines Beijing’s status as the main weapons supplier to the country.

Sipri said this year that just over half of Pakistan’s weapon imports from 2010 to 2014 came from China, and 30 per cent from the US. Pakistan emerged as China’s largest arms customer, accounting for 41 per cent of Beijing’s exports during the same period.

Additional reporting by Victor Mallet in New Delhi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Sept 19/14: Pakistan. The US DSCA announces Pakistan’s official export request for 160 Navistar Mine Resistant Ambush Protected (MRAP) vehicles. That would certainly be an easy delivery from Afghanistan, for Excess Defense Article vehicles that the US Army was prepared to blow up rather than paying to ship them home:

30 MaxxPro Base DXM
110 MaxxPro Dash DXM
10 MaxxPro Dash DXM Ambulances
10 MaxxPro Recovery Vehicles with protection kits
spare and repair parts, support and test equipment, publications and technical documentation, personnel training and equipment training, U.S. Government and contractor engineering, technical and logistics support services, and other related elements of logistical and program support.

The estimated cost is $198 million. These vehicles would be added to 22 MaxxPros (incl. 2 MRV recovery vehicles) that were already transferred under the Pakistan Counterinsurgency Capability Fund. The country’s years-long civil war involving the Pakistani Taliban will certainly provide Pakistan with opportunities to use these vehicles.

The principal contractor will be Navistar Defense Corporation in Madison Heights, MI. The proposed sale will require about 2 US Government and 24 Navistar contractor representatives in Pakistan for a period of approximately 18 months. They’ll perform inspections and deprocessing of vehicles upon delivery; provide assistance in installation of vehicle accessory kits; provide fault diagnosis and repairs; perform corrective maintenance, to include accident and battle damage assessment and repairs; conduct operator and maintainer training; and conduct inventories and maintain accountability of USG provided material. Sources: US DSCA #14-32, “Pakistan – Mine Resistant Ambush Protected (MRAP) Vehicles” | Gannet Military Times, “Source: Pakistan already has U.S.-made MRAPs, new deal in works” (April 2014).

Any update on this


----------



## Inception-06

fatman17 said:


> Sept 19/14: Pakistan. The US DSCA announces Pakistan’s official export request for 160 Navistar Mine Resistant Ambush Protected (MRAP) vehicles. That would certainly be an easy delivery from Afghanistan, for Excess Defense Article vehicles that the US Army was prepared to blow up rather than paying to ship them home:
> 
> 30 MaxxPro Base DXM
> 110 MaxxPro Dash DXM
> 10 MaxxPro Dash DXM Ambulances
> 10 MaxxPro Recovery Vehicles with protection kits
> spare and repair parts, support and test equipment, publications and technical documentation, personnel training and equipment training, U.S. Government and contractor engineering, technical and logistics support services, and other related elements of logistical and program support.
> 
> The estimated cost is $198 million. These vehicles would be added to 22 MaxxPros (incl. 2 MRV recovery vehicles) that were already transferred under the Pakistan Counterinsurgency Capability Fund. The country’s years-long civil war involving the Pakistani Taliban will certainly provide Pakistan with opportunities to use these vehicles.
> 
> The principal contractor will be Navistar Defense Corporation in Madison Heights, MI. The proposed sale will require about 2 US Government and 24 Navistar contractor representatives in Pakistan for a period of approximately 18 months. They’ll perform inspections and deprocessing of vehicles upon delivery; provide assistance in installation of vehicle accessory kits; provide fault diagnosis and repairs; perform corrective maintenance, to include accident and battle damage assessment and repairs; conduct operator and maintainer training; and conduct inventories and maintain accountability of USG provided material. Sources: US DSCA #14-32, “Pakistan – Mine Resistant Ambush Protected (MRAP) Vehicles” | Gannet Military Times, “Source: Pakistan already has U.S.-made MRAPs, new deal in works” (April 2014).
> 
> Any update on this




what are the weapons or is the armament of this vehicles ?


----------



## fatman17

Military band and troupe in Russia


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan to get its share under Coalition Support Fund: US

National

Reimbursement to Pakistan under the Coalition Support Fund (CSF) will continue to be made as it has taken concrete steps to eliminate terrorists from its soil, US envoy for Pakistan and Afghanistan said on Monday.

In an interview with a US broadcaster, US Deputy Special Representative for Pakistan and Afghanistan Jonathan Carpenter lauded Pakistan’s campaign against terrorism. He said, “Pakistan has done a significant job in North Waziristan and Khyber Agency.

“It is a good omen that stability has been restored in these territories. Waziristan and Khyber Agency have become secure areas due to operation Zarb-e-Azb.”

Carpenter said that the US was not only taking keen interest in the implementation of the National Action Plan strategy but also wanted to lend help to Pakistan in this regard.

Answering a question, he said that payments under the CSF to Pakistan will continue during the current financial year.

“Pakistan has assured us that action is being taken against all militants groups. We think that it is a right way and we support it.”


----------



## fatman17

HEADLINES

Pakistan claims first airstrike with indigenous UAV

Farhan Bokhari
Islamabad 
08/09/2015


A senior Pakistani government official told IHS Jane’s in March that 12–16 Burraq UAVs have been manufactured and that the army plans to eventually acquire up to 24.

The Pakistan Army on 7 September claimed to have successfully used an indigenously built armed unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) to target a Taliban location for the first time.

Major General Asim Bajwa, chief spokesman of Pakistan’s armed forces, said in a Twitter post that “a terrorist compound was hit and three militants were killed” in the Shawal valley of north Waziristan close to the Afghan border. He added that the airstrike was carried out by the indigenous Burraq UAV.

The strike was the first time a Pakistani UAV had demonstrated an offensive capability in the battlefield, departing from the country’s known use of UAVs for reconnaissance purposes.

Pakistani defence officials have previously told IHS Jane’s the Burraq and Shahpar UAVs, both of which can be armed, were designed and built in country, although few technical details have been revealed.

Analysis of the two UAVs’ shows a close resemblance to China’s CH-3 UAV. In 2010 IHS Jane’s reported that 20 CH-3s were to be delivered to Pakistan in 2011. “Pakistan has a close working relationship with China for joint development of military hardware. In the past, China has helped Pakistan fill the gap and I suspect this is what has happened again with the latest [UAV] too,” a senior Western defence official told IHS Jane’s.

Officials have previously told IHS Jane’s that the country made several requests to the US to purchase UAVs but was rebuffed.

Comment

While the announcement on 7 September is being positioned internally as a success story for indigenous technology, it is perhaps more accurate to see it as another milestone in Sino-Pakistani military co-operation.

From this angle, the Burraq UAV follows in the footsteps of the JF-17 Thunder fighter aircraft, which grew out of the US decision to block the sale of 40 F-16s to Islamabad because of its nuclear weapon programme. Pakistan carried out its first series of nuclear tests in May 1998, just three weeks after a round of tests by India.

“Whenever the United States or other countries have blocked the sale of strategically important materials to Pakistan, we have, in fact, redoubled our efforts and eventually got hold of the same. Our offensive [UAV], in fact, is a result of being denied that technology,” a senior Pakistani official told IHS Jane’s.

A senior Pakistani government official told IHS Jane’s in March that 12–16 Burraq UAVs have been manufactured and that the army plans to eventually acquire up to 24.


----------



## Perpendicular

,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HyperScopeX

Interesting thread.


----------



## fatman17

Military Capabilities

China, Pakistan complete seven-week special forces drills

Farhan Bokhari, Islamabad - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

20 September 2015

Pakistan and China ended seven weeks of joint exercises between their special forces on 15 September.

In recent years China has sought to block Islamic militants from entering its predominantly Muslim Xinjiang region, which borders Pakistan. Senior Pakistan Army officers have told IHS Jane's that Islamabad has given a firm commitment to China to do everything possible to block Chinese Muslim separatists from basing themselves in Pakistan's tribal areas along the Afghan border.

"Islamic separatists from China have no busy in our country. Special forces from Pakistan and China are collaborating increasingly to put an end to this," a senior Pakistan army officer told IHS Jane's .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

Perpendicular said:


> ,
> View attachment 258905




100% battle hardned Pakistani Urbanwarfare Soldier !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Don't know if this has been posted here before,

PHOTO released by Pakistan Army reportedly showing an Indian 'quadcopter' drone shot down on July 15 near Bhimber.


----------



## fatman17

Bilal9 said:


> Don't know if this has been posted here before,
> 
> PHOTO released by Pakistan Army reportedly showing an Indian 'quadcopter' drone shot down on July 15 near Bhimber.



yes thanks


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan Orders Scan-Eagle UAV,

Insitu Inc., Bingen, Washington, is being awarded $15,180,214 for firm-fixed-price delivery order 0030 against a previously issued basic ordering agreement (N00019-12-G-0008) for hardware and technical data for the Scan Eagle for the government of Pakistan under the Foreign Military Sales program. Work will be performed in Bingen, Washington (90 percent); and Pakistan (10 percent), and is expected to be completed in August 2016. Foreign military sales funds in the amount of $15,180,214 will be obligated at time of award, none of which will expire at the end of the current fiscal year. The Naval Air Systems Command, Patuxent River, Maryland, is the contracting activity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 21 Dec 2012

@fatman17 yesterday @DESERT FIGHTER who is presumably an insider claimed that the M109A5 in Pakistani inventory can achieve upto 40km using base bleed rounds. Can you confirm or deny.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

21 Dec 2012 said:


> @fatman17 yesterday @DESERT FIGHTER who is presumably an insider claimed that the M109A5 in Pakistani inventory can achieve upto 40km using base bleed rounds. Can you confirm or deny.



I'm not 100 % sure about BB.. But yes I believe the M284 cannon on A5 has a max range of 24.5-30km ... 

Swiss Ruag upgrades m109 for example has a range of over 36 km... Etc...


----------



## 21 Dec 2012

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I'm not 100 % sure about BB.. But yes I believe the M284 cannon on A5 has a max range of 24.5-30km ...
> 
> Swiss Ruag upgrades m109 for example has a range of over 36 km... Etc...


You are not helping your case here


> The main part of the upgrade is the replacement of the existing 155 mm 39 calibre barrel by a new Swiss designed and built chrome-plated 155 mm 47 calibre barrel fitted with a new double-baffle muzzle brake and fume extractor as used in the Swiss Army Pz Hb 88/95 upgrade.


Army Guide

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Three shots,three hits - YouTube


----------



## alimobin memon

So whats the counter if india buys t14 armata which has 1100mm+ armour protection and whose kinetic rounds penetrate upto 1000+ mm of armour which no tank yet has ?


----------



## Bilal9

fatman17 said:


> Pakistan Orders Scan-Eagle UAV,
> 
> Insitu Inc., Bingen, Washington, is being awarded $15,180,214 for firm-fixed-price delivery order 0030 against a previously issued basic ordering agreement (N00019-12-G-0008) for hardware and technical data for the Scan Eagle for the government of Pakistan under the Foreign Military Sales program. Work will be performed in Bingen, Washington (90 percent); and Pakistan (10 percent), and is expected to be completed in August 2016. Foreign military sales funds in the amount of $15,180,214 will be obligated at time of award, none of which will expire at the end of the current fiscal year. The Naval Air Systems Command, Patuxent River, Maryland, is the contracting activity.



This sucker is modular -so you could swap out the propulsion, turret and avionics units if anything goes bad. Endurance is great as well....I wonder what the unit cost is (with support).


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan has increased the country’s defense budget by 11% to approximately $7.7 billion for fiscal year 2015-2016. This increase follows a similar jump in defense spending from the previous year, with the army set toreceive approximately 45% of this figure . the country’s air force will receive just under 23% and the navy approximately 12%, with the remainder split between the Strategic Forces and Civil Armed Forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JPMM

What type off vehicle is the Tank on the transporter? W-653A ARV?


----------



## Dazzler

JPMM said:


> What type off vehicle is the Tank on the transporter? W-653A ARV?



Type-59 based ARV, not type-654

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Industry

ADEX 2015: Pakistan, South Korea explore joint defence production

Jon Grevatt, Bangkok - IHS Jane's Defence Industry

20 October 2015

Pakistan's government has said it is talking to South Korea about a programme of joint defence production and the establishment of joint ventures.

A statement from Islamabad on 20 October said Pakistan's minister for defence production, Rana Tanveer Hussain, and Oh Won-Jin, the director general of defence industry promotion at South Korea's Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA), agreed to an expanded partnership at the Seoul International Aerospace and Defence Exhibition (ADEX) 2015.

The statement said both sides are looking at a programme of collaboration featuring technology transfers leading to defence production. Joint ventures between the defence companies of both countries would facilitate the production programmes, the statement said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSG commandos

Look this video 




pak army documentry


----------



## RAMPAGE

Dazzler said:


> Type-59 based ARV, not type-654


Who the **** is that on the pick up?

@DESERT FIGHTER



Dazzler said:


> Type-59 based ARV, not type-654


Who the **** is that on the pick up?

@DESERT FIGHTER


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RAMPAGE said:


> Who the **** is that on the pick up?
> 
> @DESERT FIGHTER
> 
> 
> Who the **** is that on the pick up?
> 
> @DESERT FIGHTER



That pic is over a decade old .. Early 2000s.. Those were FC troops before the "total overhaul" of FC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> That pic is over a decade old .. Early 2000s.. Those were FC troops before the "total overhaul" of FC.


Why the scarfs?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RAMPAGE said:


> Why the scarfs?


Try sitting in the back of a pickup cruising at 110 in waziristan or Baluchistan or even southern Punjab... The dust turns you into a zombie that just dug out of his grave.. 

I've seen that alot!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Try sitting in the back of a pickup cruising at 110 in waziristan or Baluchistan or even southern Punjab... The dust turns you into a zombie that just dug out of his grave..
> 
> I've seen that alot!


Actually i have, Southern Punjab. Did not know these scarves were allowed.


----------



## fatman17

Military Capabilities

Saudi, Pakistani special forces conduct joint training in Punjab province

Farhan Bokhari, Islamabad - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

21 October 2015

Special forces from the Saudi Arabian and Pakistani armies began a two-week training exercise known as 'Al-Shihab-1' in Pakistan's Punjab province on 19 October.

An announcement from Pakistan's inter-services public relations office said the exercise aims at "affording an opportunity to explore new avenues of co-operation to fight terrorism and enhance skills".

Analysts and Western officials noted that the exercise comes as Saudi Arabia remains committed to an ongoing military campaign in Yemen. "The Pakistan Army has had years of combat experience against the Taliban [in a rugged region alongside the border with Afghanistan] and that's where the Saudis can learn from our experiences," a senior Pakistani government official told IHS Jane's


----------



## Inception-06

RAMPAGE said:


> Actually i have, Southern Punjab. Did not know these scarves were allowed.




The FC are local troops and fighting in local area is dangerous for their familys, so they have the right to hide their identity !


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan's indigenous armed drone conducts first night-time strike 
*Pakistan's indigenous armed drone conducts first night-time strike *
ISPR says several terrorists were killed by ‘Burraq’ in South Waziristan
By Web Desk
Published: October 22, 2015






This television screen grab shows UCAV Burraq launching the laser-guided missile Burq

Several terrorists were killed late on Thursday in South Waziristan in the first night-time strike by Pakistan’s first indigenous armed drone, ‘Burraq’, Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR) said.

It was Buraaq’s first airstrike in the dark hours and took place with pinpoint accuracy, a source told _The Express Tribune_.
The development took place after airstrikes by fighter jets killed 21 militants near the Pak-Afghan border, said an ISPR press release.

“Twenty-one militants were killed in air trikes in Rajgal and Tirah areas of Khyber Agency,” Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR) said in a statement on Wednesday.

*22 terrorists killed in Shawal air strikes: ISPR*
Earlier on October 11, at least 22 terrorists were killed in air strikes by Pakistani warplanes in the North Waziristan tribal agency before dawn.

Six compounds of terrorists were decimated in the air raids in Shawal Valley, according to the military’s media wing. The strategic valley is located on the confluence of borders between North and South Waziristan agencies.
The military has been engaged in a massive operation, codenamed Zarb-e-Azb, in North Waziristan since mid-June 2014. Most parts of the agency, once a stronghold of local and foreign militants, have been purged of terrorists.
However, some militants are holed up in the thickly forested Shawal Valley, which is now regarded as the last bastion of militants. The military mounted a ground offensive in Shawal in August, this year, after softening targets with air strikes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mukhtar Baloch

Assalam o Alaikum Sir I want ask I applied for PMA LC 137 but i'm 2 years overage my actual date of birth is 6-5-1990 and I have done my BA from Balochisatn Kech I want to join Pak Army can i get any chance of selection kindly sir reply me i'll be very thankful to you Allah Hafiz.


----------



## fatman17

Air Platforms

Pakistan to get ScanEagle UAVs

James Hardy, London - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

29 September 2015

Pakistan is to receive an unspecified number of Boeing Insitu ScanEagle unmanned aerial systems (UAS) under a USD15,180,214 contract awarded on 29 September.

The ScanEagle contract, processed via the Foreign Military Sales route and run through US Naval Air Systems Command, comes seven years after Pakistan first announced its interest in the system.

IHS Jane's reported in May 2008 that Pakistan had voiced its interest in obtaining the Boeing Australia-built UAVs during a visit to Islamabad by Australian Defence Force (ADF) chief Air Chief Marshall Angus Houston, while in February 2010 then US Undersecretary of Defense Michele Flournoy told Pakistani officials that Washington was prepared to provide the ScanEagle or the Textron RQ-7 Shadow UAS to Islamabad "to improve its reconnaissance capacity".


----------



## fatman17

Country Risk

Military intervention has reduced terrorism risks in Karachi but allowed Pakistan's military to consolidate influence over policy direction

Omar Hamid - IHS Jane's Intelligence Review

08 September 2015

Pakistan's former federal minister, Dr Asim Hussain, was taken to an anti-terrorism court in Karachi on 27 August. Paramilitary troops, also known as Rangers, allege that Hussain was involved in terrorism-related activities, as well as embezzlement. Source: PA

EVENT

On 25 August, paramilitary Rangers arrested Asim Hussain, a former federal minister and close confidante of ex-president Asif Zardari, on charges of corruption and facilitating terrorism.

The operation in Karachi against criminals and militant elements has been underway for several months, and is part of the army's ongoing strategy to target militant groups across the country. Since June 2014, when the army launched the primary thrust of its operation in North Waziristan, subsequent operations have also kicked off in Karachi and Balochistan. The Karachi operation has been the most politically challenging, as the Rangers have targeted not only Islamist groups, but also the militant wings of the city's biggest political parties, the Muttehida Quami Movement (MQM) and the Pakistan People's Party (PPP). Both parties have vociferously denied maintaining armed wings. According to an IHS source, the operation has led to a massive reduction in crimes like kidnapping for ransom, extortion, and political assassinations, crimes where traditionally the involvement of political militias has often been alleged. At a recent press conference, the city's police chief claimed that there had been a 70% reduction in crime in the past year.

Key Points

While the Rangers, backed by the army, have been arresting militants alleged to have been affiliated with major political parties in Karachi for some months, Hussain is the first major politician to be charged with terrorism offences.

While a coup is increasingly unlikely in the one-year outlook, the army is expanding its influence over policy areas that are wider than its traditional interest in foreign affairs, defence and security policy.


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan army wins Gold Medal in prestigious Cambrian Patrol held in UK; India secures Silver


Pakistan Army has won the Gold Medal in the prestigious Cambrian Patrol held in the UK beating around 140 teams, the award is shared with the New Zealand Army, whereas, Indian Army has secured silver.



Soldiers from around the world descended on Wales for their toughest military test yet – Exercise Cambrian Patrol.



The international patrolling exercise, an annual event organized and run by 160th Infantry Brigade and Headquarters Wales, is both physically and mentally demanding and is a highlight in the British Army’s training calendar.



Internationally, it’s regarded as one of the toughest tests the modern-day soldier can face and some overseas entrants have to claim the right to take part by winning their own domestic competition.



This year’s exercise, Friday October 16 – Sunday October 25, have seen Bosnia taking part for the first time, aiming to navigate their way through some of the harshest terrain in the Welsh Black Mountains.



Patrol commanders were given a set of orders based on a specific scenario, for onward briefing to members of their patrol before they are taken to a number of drop-off points in the hills.



The exercise is split into seven phases with soldiers marching a mind-and-muscle sapping 55km carrying full personal kit and equipment, weighing in at some 60lbs, on the two-day patrolling mission.



Navigating both by day and night, the patrols face many testing and specialist challenges, including observation and reconnaissance of enemy forces, cold river crossings in full kit without access to boats, first-aid and an enemy attack. At the completion of the exercise each patrol faces a comprehensive debriefing session on their mission.



Military skills, stamina and dedication are constantly evaluated during the patrol and marked with a system of points. Teams that successfully complete their mission are awarded a gold, silver or bronze medal or certificate of merit, depending on the total number of points they have gained.



Exercise Cambrian Patrol began in 1959, when a group of Welsh Territorial Army soldiers designed a weekend training event featuring long-distance marching over the Cambrian Mountains and culminating in a shooting match on the Sennybridge training area.



On arriving at the assembly area, teams are subjected to a thorough check to ensure that they are in possession of the correct kit, equipment and clothing required for the exercise.



This year there was a record number of international patrols, with teams from New Zealand, Poland, Pakistan, Czech Republic, France, Denmark, Australia, Holland, Ireland, India, Canada, Chile, Brazil, The Royal Army of Oman, USA, Poland, Switzerland, Lithuania, Nepal and Georgia all represented.


----------



## fatman17

Air Platforms

Pakistan claims first ever night-time attack using indigenously built UAV

Farhan Bokhari, Islamabad - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

25 October 2015

Pakistan's armed forces claimed on 22 October to have successfully carried out the first ever night-time attack on a Taliban target using the indigenously built Burraq unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV).

It followed Pakistan's claim on 7 September that it carried out the first ever UAV attack on a Taliban location using the Burraq, although that attack was conducted during the day.

The inter-services public relations (ISPR) directorate of the armed forces stated in an announcement on 22 October, "Several militants were killed during the strike. It was first night strike by Burraq with pinpoint accuracy." A precise location for the attack was not given, although the announcement said it was carried out in South Waziristan: a region adjacent to Pakistan's border with Afghanistan with a strong Taliban presence.


----------



## fatman17

WARFARE

Border Post Attack Kills Pakistani Paramilitary Soldiers

By Usman Ansari

NOOR MOHAMMAD/AFP

Afghan security personnel patrol a street in Lashkar Gah, capital of Helmand province, on Oct. 21 after panicked residents fled when the Taliban stormed an outlying neighborhood.

ISLAMABAD — At least seven Pakistani paramilitary soldiers were killed Tuesday by fire from across the Afghan-Pakistan border in a suspected Taliban attack highlighting the continued inability of Kabul and Islamabad to deal with the militants.

A press release by the Pakistan military's media branch, Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR), claimed heavy fire from across the border early Tuesday morning on the Frontier Corps (FC) check post northeast of Angoor Adda in South Waziristan had resulted in seven fatalities.

South Waziristan had been a long-time Pakistan Taliban (TTP) stronghold, but they were forced out by the Pakistan military and fled into neighboring North Waziristan. Their remnants are currently engaged in fierce fighting with government forces in the rugged and heavily forested Shawwal Valley as the military tries to evict them as part of the ongoing Operation Zarb-i-Azb counter-terrorist campaign. 

Many TTP members, their allies and affiliates slipped across the border into Afghanistan, however. Though their permanent re-entry into Pakistan is frustrated by the presence of the FC and regular Army stationed along the border, they now appear to be attacking from across the border at will. 

"I suspect these sort of cross-border attacks by the TTP and fellow ideological travelers will be something that, unfortunately, the Pakistan state will have to live with for the foreseeable future," said Claude Rakisits, nonresident senior fellow at the Atlantic Council's South Asia Center.

"The Pakistan military has done an excellent job hunting down the myriad of terrorist groups, degrading their capability and disrupting their network since June last year when military operations in South Waziristan and other parts of [Federally Administered Tribal Areas] began. And this has been reflected by the very significant decrease in terrorist attacks inside Pakistan," he said.

"Unfortunately, terrorism in general can never be completely eliminated; it can only be managed and contained at levels acceptable to the civilian population. Moreover, in the case of Pakistan, this issue is complicated by the rugged and difficult nature of the terrain along the Afghan-Pakistan border which makes it an ideal environment for terrorists and insurgents to operate," he added.

How to counter these attacks, therefore, seems to be something for which there is no ready answer.

Rakisits said he believes that it "would be in Kabul's long-term interest to try to stop these raids; given the poor state of bilateral relations, it is unlikely that President Ashraf Ghani is going to dedicate resources in helping Pakistan on this issue when he already has his hands full trying to deal with terrorist attacks against targets in his own country."

Brian Cloughley, analyst and former Australian defense attache to Islamabad, said the Afghan military is not up to the task and the Taliban are fighting a determined classic insurgent campaign.

"The [Afghan National Army] is in a bad way and is incapable of patrolling the border region effectively — even if Kabul wants it to, which might be questionable," he said. "The Taliban have adopted the classic tactics of insurgents, straight out of Mao's guidebook. Kunduz was a prime example," he added, in reference to the recent Taliban capture of the northern Afghan city.

Air power has been a decisive factor on the Pakistani side of the border, but analyst and former Air Force pilot Kaiser Tufail said this is not an option in this case. 

"Striking terrorist sanctuaries inside Afghanistan is not an option due to the diplomatic fallout, as well as setting a precedent which India would not hesitate to follow, if it wanted to conduct similar punitive raids inside Pakistan," he said.

This only leaves ground-based heavy weaponry as a possible response, but in this case Cloughley said, "The FC might not have had the ability to call in artillery fire." 

"Some [FC] are trained as forward observers; there's no problem there, and usually there is artillery within range of patrols — but not always. The bases right on the border usually have mortars, and there are 105s and 155s further back. But obviously the entire line can't be covered all the time," he said.


Email: uansari@defensenews.com


----------



## fatman17

Cambrian Patrol 2015 Gold Medal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Nasser Khan Janjua


The Secretariat of the National Security Adviser (NSA) of the Prime Minister has been moved to the PM Office (PMO) with immediate effect and Lt Gen (r) Nasser Khan Janjua who was appointed for the slot last week has established his office on 5th floor of the PMO.

He has assumed his office in the PMO. The chamber of the prime minister is also situated on the same floor. Previously the NSA was working from the Foreign Office.

Well-placed sources said yesterday that the NSA who will be heading the National Security Committee (NSC) and would play proactive role in executing its functions forthwith since its new chief has vast experience of dealing with the security affairs.

His last assignment was Commander of Southern Command based in Quetta and in that capacity he did remarkable job in eliminating insurgents and terrorists from the most complex areas of Balochistan.

A distinguished diplomat and security expert Haji Mohamed Sadiq who is a senior officer of grade 22 would continue to perform as Secretary of the NSC. He had a detailed meeting with the new NSA to brief him about the working of the committee, the sources said.


----------



## fatman17

Nasser Khan Janjua


The Secretariat of the National Security Adviser (NSA) of the Prime Minister has been moved to the PM Office (PMO) with immediate effect and Lt Gen (r) Nasser Khan Janjua who was appointed for the slot last week has established his office on 5th floor of the PMO.

He has assumed his office in the PMO. The chamber of the prime minister is also situated on the same floor. Previously the NSA was working from the Foreign Office.

Well-placed sources said yesterday that the NSA who will be heading the National Security Committee (NSC) and would play proactive role in executing its functions forthwith since its new chief has vast experience of dealing with the security affairs.

His last assignment was Commander of Southern Command based in Quetta and in that capacity he did remarkable job in eliminating insurgents and terrorists from the most complex areas of Balochistan.

A distinguished diplomat and security expert Haji Mohamed Sadiq who is a senior officer of grade 22 would continue to perform as Secretary of the NSC. He had a detailed meeting with the new NSA to brief him about the working of the committee, the sources said.


----------



## fatman17

The new NSA


----------



## black-hawk_101

Why not PA buys used British/ German/ French/ Italian or even Spanish Tanks or even from Sweden.


----------



## milen

I found how informative you are, and thus i followed your updates.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

WARFARE

Pakistan Army Chief: Finish the Job Against the Taliban

By Usman Ansari

RIZWAN TABASSUM/AFP

Pakistani policemen take positions at the destroyed hideouts of Taliban militants in Karachi in August.


ISLAMABAD — Ahead of a trip to Washington, Pakistan's Army Chief Gen. Raheel Sharif has sounded the alarm over the lack of follow-up by the government to secure hard-won benefits from the military's operation against the Pakistani Taliban (TTP).

Sharif was speaking on Monday during a corps Commanders Conference at Army HQ in Rawalpindi. A statement by the military's Inter Services Public Relations media branch said Sharif "underlined the need for matching/complementary governance initiatives for long-term gains of operation and enduring peace across the country. Progress of National Action Plan’s implementation, finalization of [Federally Administered Tribal Areas] reforms, and concluding all ongoing [joint investigation teams] at priority, were highlighted as issues, which could undermine the effects of operations."

The National Action Plan is a 20-point endeavor put in place by the government in January after the December 2014 TTP attack on a school in Peshawar that saw 145 killed (132 children) and 114 injured. 

Among other measures it aimed to provide a holistic approach to combating terrorism by implementing a series of criminal justice and financial reforms allowing for the curtailment of hate speech and organizations, raising new counterterrorism units, and improving the access to communications traffic available to the intelligence services. 

However, measures to clamp down on banned organizations, hate speech and terrorism financing, and the planned reform of religious schools, have not met with the desired progress.


Completing investigations into terrorism cases by the Joint Investigation Teams and much-needed improvements in governance in cleared areas of the Federally Administered Tribal Areas (FATA) are cause for particular concern, analysts said. 

Under these circumstances Claude Rakisits, nonresident senior fellow at the Atlantic Council's South Asia Center, says Sharif's concern is unsurprising.

"It is a well-known fact in the counterterrorism business that, unless civilian administrators immediately implement governance plans, such as rebuilding destroyed schools, hospitals and other social services at the end of a military operation, all the hard-won gains made by the military can very quickly disappear," he said.

Adding, "While it is very important to diminish the terrorist and insurgence threat by degrading the fighters' military capability, it is probably just as important, if not more, to deal with the civilian population which has to return to those areas which have been devastated by the fighting.

"Accordingly, the basic societal needs of the general population, which has been fundamentally traumatized, displaced and probably physically hurt, must be met quickly, effectively and with compassion. Not to do so would lead to an already dissatisfied population possibly longing for the days before the military operations."

But in this realm, the military has little influence, Rakisits said. 

Very familiar with the areas where the anti-TTP operations are ongoing, analyst, author, and former Australian defense attache Brian Cloughley agrees the military is limited in what it can do, but highlights the issue of religious schools.

"The Army can't be blamed for being frustrated over the failure to get tough about madrassas," he said. 

"It's in some of these that viciously extremist clergy — or what passes for clergy — pass on their warped views about what religion requires. They have enormous influence, and the government knows this, but [Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif] is scared to take action."

He believes the prime minister fears a repetition of the bloody 2007 operation to clear the Red Mosque in the heart of Islamabad of terrorists, after which there was a massive upswing in terrorist attacks. 

But "This would be no bad thing, in fact, as it would rally much of the population," he said.

He also believes an additional "main failure is the inability [or unwillingness] to install civilian administrations in areas from which extremists have been removed.

"It is scandalous that this has not yet been effected in Swat, for example, and the Army sees a rerun in the 'Waziristans' and elsewhere in FATA, when, after suffering hundreds of soldiers killed and thousands wounded, they succeed in eliminating the insurgents," he said.

The military is "happy enough to build roads and bridges, or even administer social affairs, for a short time, but consider it is the job of the central government to select, train and support civilians for civilian jobs."

Though the military cannot do much about the situation, Rakisits says, Sharif publicly voicing his concern sends a signal to the general population "that the military will have fulfilled its side of the bargain and if things go bad again on the terrorist front it will be because the civilians will have dropped the ball on their side of the court."

In many ways, he said, Sharif "is right to prepare the population for such an eventuality" and worries that his public comments "must mean that there is a very strong possibility that this scenario could eventuate."

He does not think Sharif has anything to lose by voicing his concerns in such a manner, but adds there may be another audience.

"Given his military success on the ground, he's probably the most popular man in Pakistan; he's a hero in the eyes of thousands. Moreover, as he will be visiting Washington very soon, it doesn't hurt to prepare the diplomatic groundwork before his meeting with his American counterparts.

"Don't forget, he does have a shopping list of military hardware he would like the Obama administration to agree to during his stay. So the better the military image, the higher the chances of a successful visit on all fronts."

Due to Sharif moving against the Taliban, Mansoor Ahmed, Stanton nuclear security junior faculty fellow at the Harvard Kennedy School's Belfer Center and expert on Pakistan's nuclear deterrent, says he will be well received in Washington. 

However, he says the US side is likely to want to "discuss Pakistan's tactical nuclear weapon program and evolving force posture, in addition to India's involvement in terrorist activities in Pakistan."

Email: uansari@defensenews.com


----------



## fatman17

MS Certified

Handing Over Ceremony of Bridge Erection Boats to Pakistan Army



Handing Over ceremony of first batch of 7 Bridge Erection Boats (BEBs) to Pakistan Army was held at Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works (KS&EW) on 15 Oct. 2015. Federal Minister for Defence Production Rana Tanveer Hussain graced the occasion as Chief Guest. The ceremony was attended by high ranking officials from Federal Government, Government of Sindh, Pakistan Army, Pakistan Navy, KPT, PQA and KS&EW.

On the occasion, the Chief Guest in his address appreciated timely delivery of the first batch of Bridge Erection Boats by KS&EW. He said that the zealous efforts of KS&EW and Pak Army will significantly contribute in achieving the national goal of self reliance. Furthermore, he also appreciated and recognized the efforts of KS&EW in overcoming the challenges of advanced technologies in shipbuilding sector, along with its consistent improvements in the infrastructure and quality of workmanship. Moreover, he appreciated the financial performance of KS&EW in past year during which substantial profits and taxes have been posted.

DG MVRDE Maj Gen Muhammad Muazzam Ali HI(M) in his address appreciated the quality of workmanship along with professional approach and facilitation extended to Army teams by Karachi Shipyard. He further said that Pakistan Army is planning to place further orders of 80 boats to KS&EW in the near future.

Earlier, MD KS&EW, Real Admiral Syed Hasan Nasir Shah HI(M) in his welcome address said that KS&EW is continuously striving to shape itself into a dynamic and progressive organization. KS&EW had delivered similar boats to Pakistan Army in early 80s. As compared to the previous ones, these boats have advanced machinery. He highlighted that successful deliveries of 4th F-22P Frigate, 2nd Fast Attack Missile Craft, one 32 Ton and three 12 Tons bollard pull tugs also symbolize our landmark achievements. Karachi shipyard has re-launched itself in heavy general engineering sector and is regularly receiving orders. KS&EW and its workforce are committed to deliver high quality platforms and services to the utmost satisfaction of the end users.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*Press Release
Rawalpindi - September 3 2014
Update Op Zarb-e-Azb
(03 Sep 2014)
*
Operation Zarb –e- Azb is progressing as per plan. Since start of the operation 910 x Terrorists have been killed

88 x KM long Road, Khajuri-Mirali-Miranshah-Dattakhel and Road Ghariom-Jhallar have been cleared. So far security forces have cleared major towns of Miranshah, Mirali, Datta Khel, Boya and Degan, which were considered strong holds of terrorists.
As many as 27 x IEDs Factories, 1x Rocket and 1 x Ammunition factory have been recovered and destroyed.
Huge cache of arms and ammunition, communication equipment, and other logistics facilities, used by Terrorists have been destroyed uprooting their ability to attack as a coherent force. 2274 x Intelligence led coordinated counter terrorism operations across the country have been carried out throughout the country to forestall any blow back of operation. 42 x Terrorists have been killed and apprehanded 114 hardcore terrorists in these Operations.
Since start of operation 82 x soldiers have embraced Shahadat in entire country while fighting against terrorism while 269 x are injured. The details of 82 shaheed soldiers include, 42 in North Waziristan Agency, 23 in rest of FATA other than North Waziristan Agency and 17 x in remaining parts of the country including Balochistan and Karachi.
Meanwhile relief operation for Temporarily Dislocated people (TDPs) of North Waziristan Agency, continues to help our brethren from North Waziristan with full zest and zeal
19376 x Tons rations have been distributed among 97570 x TDPs families at 6 x relief delivery points so far at Bannu,DI khan and Tank.
113209 x patients including 32979 x female have been treated at field medical hospital established by Army medical Corps at Khalifa Gul Nawaz hospital Bannu.
32226 x cattle have been treated so far where as 73338 x cattle and 129141 x poultry vaccinated up till now.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## true patriot

dear brothers AOA today i underwent my 137 long course initials medical test everything went fine except for my elbow the doctor referred me to CMH for the xray of my elbow because of very slight bending of my elbow the reports will come on monday what do u guys say should i be concerned about it ??


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

German Defence Minister, Mrs Ursula Von der Leyen called on Chief of Army Staff (COAS), General Raheel Sharif, today at GHQ.

During meeting a wide range of issues including defence cooperation, regional security and emerging geo-strategic environment were discussed. German Defence Minister appreciated the phenomenal successes of Operation Zarb-e-Azb and paid rich tributes to the martyrs of Pakistani security forces.

Earlier, on arrival at GHQ, Defence Minister Mrs Ursula von der Leyen laid floral wreath at Yadgar-e-Shuhada. A smartly turned out contingent of Pakistan Army presented the Guard of Honour to the visiting dignitary.









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1043207635709842

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

..................................................................









...


----------



## fatman17

*Press Release
Rawalpindi - December 12 2015
DG ISPR Tweets*
Update Operation Zarbe-e-Azb: One and half year after start of Operation Zarb-e-Azb, phenomenal successes achieved. Last pockets close to Pak – Afghan Border being cleared.
Terrorist's backbone broken. Main infrastructure dismantled. Nexus with sleeper cells largely disrupted. Intelligence Based Operations (IBOs) continue to burst remaining sleeper cells.
3400 terrorists killed, 837 hideouts from where they were carrying out their terrorists activities destroyed.
During last 18 month over 13200 IBOs carried out across the country in which 183 hardcore terrorists killed, 21,193 arrested. IBOs continue.
Success came at a heavy price, 488 valiant officers and men of Pakistan Army, Frontier Corps KPK, Baluchistan, Rangers Sind sacrificed their lives and 1914 injured in Operation Zarb-e-Azb.
Total 11 military courts. 142 cases referred to military courts. 55 cases decided, 87 cases in process. 31 hardcore terrorists convicted.
Support of entire nation for its valiant armed forces and resolve expressed vs terrorism post 16 December Army Public School, Peshawar attack been bed rock of Operation Zarb-e-Azb.
Overall improvement in security / law and order owed to Operation Zarb-e-Azb. Festivities, national events celebrated, stability being achieved.
A glimpse of some of Weapons, ammunition, explosive and communication equipment recovered during Operation Zarb-e-Azb is attached.


----------



## ghazi52

..........................................
Press Release





No PR384/2015-ISPR Dated: December 15, 2015
Rawalpindi - December 15, 2015: 

Corps Commanders Conference was held here today at GHQ. General Raheel Sharif, Chief of Army Staff presided over the meeting.

The forum was given comprehensive briefings on internal and external security situation of the country. Participants of the conference also took holistic view of the emerging geo strategic environment and its relevance to security of Pakistan.

While recounting successes of Operation Zarb-e-Azb, participants of the conference also expressed their solidarity with bereaved families and paid rich tributes to the sacrifices of APS Peshawar Shuhada who laid their lives in a tragic terrorist act on 16 December, 2014.

Remembering all Shuhada and wounded of terrorism for their great sacrifices for the motherland, COAS said “we will continue to pursue efforts to consolidate our gains to make them sustainable, which will be a befitting tribute to all the Shuhada and wounded”.






.


----------



## fatman17

News / Asia
* Pakistan's Waziristan Offensive Seen as Building Trust with Kabul *

FILE - Pakistani army soldiers patrol in Miran Shah bazaar after driving out militants from the tribal region of North Waziristan along the Afghanistan border.

Ayaz Gul

December 15, 2015 8:04 AM

ISLAMABAD—
Ahead of a new round of Afghan peace talks, Pakistan is reporting progress in pacifying the Taliban strongholds that have been at the center of long-running tensions with Kabul.
Pakistan army spokesman, Lt. General Asim Bajwa, said that its Zarb-e-Azb anti-terrorism operation launched 18 months ago has helped secure the volatile semi-autonomous North Waziristan border region and eased concerns of neighboring Afghanistan.

Bajwa said that some 3,400 militants have killed in fighting, while the Pakistan army also has lost nearly 500 security personnel in the ongoing ground and air offensive.

*Wazirstan district cleared*

He told VOA that except for “a couple of pockets” the entire Waziristan district has been cleared of insurgents. He said the troops have only recently established control over the strategically located Shawal valley, protected by thick forests and treacherous mountains, where Afghan Taliban and other foreign militants have had their strongholds.

“We just completed clearing Shawal valley also. We are sitting on the mountaintops overlooking Shawal already. But there a couple of pockets just northwest of Shawal and we are right now busy there,” said Bajwa.

The army’s claims of progress are difficult to verify because journalists have long been barred from the area. But the North Waziristan tribal region for years has been considered a hub of Taliban insurgents and al Qaida linked militants who have been targeted by U.S. drone strikes.
Pakistan's army spokesman Major-General Asim Bajwa briefs the media about a Taliban attack on a school in Peshawar, Pakistan, Dec. 16, 2014.










*Infiltration into Afghanistan*

Afghan authorities allege that a large number of local and foreign militants fleeing the Pakistani onslaught have crossed into Afghanistan and joined hands with the Taliban and other extremist groups to intensify insurgent violence on their side of the border.

Some skeptics say that the Pakistan military waited too long before launching the Waziristan offensive, allowing militants to flee their hideouts.

Speaking at a regional conference in Islamabad last week, Afghan President Ashraf Ghani described the infiltration into Afghanistan as an “unintended consequence” of the army operation.

Bajwa acknowledged there are some militants who fled across the Afghan frontier but he blames the porous border dividing Pakistan and Afghanistan.

“It is a very long border, around 2,600 kilometers and it is humanly impossible to block the entire border. I think there is a lot of deliberation which gone in and we have prepared a border management Standing Operating Procedures and we have shared the document with Afghanistan. I think once it comes into force there will be a lot of improvement on ground, and with better management, better coordination things will improve considerably,” stated Bajwa.

*Pakistan's offensive*

General Bajwa said Pakistan’s successes in the so-called Zarb-e-Azb offensive paved the ground for resuming bilateral contacts between Islamabad and Kabul.

When President Ghani visited Islamabad last week, he held extensive discussions with Pakistani, American and Chinese representatives on efforts to end violence and resume the stalled Afghan peace dialogue.

Senior Pakistani officials requesting anonymity told VOA discussions involving all stakeholders are currently underway to finalize a date and venue for the new round of peace talks between the Afghan government and the Taliban.

They said Pakistani military Chief General Raheel Sharif is due to visit Kabul in the coming days to firm up those details. That trip, officials said, will also mark the formal resumption of military-to-military and intelligence contacts between Pakistan and Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Just a nice pic


----------



## Inception-06

fatman17 said:


> Just a nice pic



Related to Pakistan in which point ?


----------



## TaimiKhan

Ulla said:


> Related to Pakistan in which point ?



See the flag behind. Most probably Pak Army Air Defence team in some international event, russia is my guess. 

Six Nations to Compete in 'Masters of Air Defense' Battle at Army Games

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

TaimiKhan said:


> See the flag behind. Most probably Pak Army Air Defence team in some international event, russia is my guess.
> 
> Six Nations to Compete in 'Masters of Air Defense' Battle at Army Games




Thats very much interesting, thx for posting the Link !


----------



## fatman17

Army chief General Raheel Sharif grows in power in Pakistan

Crackdown on militants has won support, but critics worry democracy may be undermined


by: Farhan Bokhari in Karachi

The face of General Raheel Sharif, Pakistan’s army chief, stares out from banners in the city of Karachi that proclaim him the country’s “saviour”.

The signs, strung from lampposts, hung across streets and paid for by local business groups, have proliferated in recent months as Gen Sharif’s prominence and authority in the country’s life have burgeoned.

Pakistan’s military has always been powerful, launching three coups in the country’s 68-year history, and is often spoken of as the real power in the land.

But over the course of 2015, Gen Sharif increasingly overshadowed the country’s civilian government, as the army cracked down on crime in Karachi and fought militants in the borderlands while he took an ever greater role in security policy.

“It is the army which is now mainly calling the shots,” says one western official.

There is little doubting the fervour of Gen Sharif’s admirers, rich and poor, in Karachi and beyond.

Nayab Khan, an ice cream seller, brandishes his new mobile phone as a sign of his increased confidence in the wake of the military crackdown that reduced violence in the city. Previously he confined himself to second-hand models and had two stolen from him at gunpoint.

“Karachi has become peaceful because of the good General Raheel Sharif,” Mr Khan says. “He is my hero.”

The 59-year-old Gen Sharif, who hails from a prominent military family, has also increased his activity on the international stage, meeting David Cameron, UK prime minister, in Downing Street last January and Joe Biden, US vide-president, at the White House in November.

I.A. Rehman of the Human Rights Commission of Pakistan, an independent watchdog, says: “In addition to taking an increasing role on internal affairs, the army is now also running important foreign relations with Washington, London and Beijing — it is very obvious.”

A principal reason why western leaders are willing to see the Pakistani army chief is because of his forces’ battle against Taliban militants in North Waziristan, a turbulent region on the Afghan border that long served as a stronghold for Islamist militants.

Gen Sharif’s supporters say he greatly intensified the push in 2015 after the Taliban slaughtered more than 140 people, most of them children, at a school used by army families in Peshawar. One retired general who was serving at the time describes themassacre as the “turning point” that transformed the army chief into a statesman, adding: “He stepped up and ordered his troops to show no mercy to the Taliban.”


Gen Sharif also flew to neighbouring Afghanistan the day after the killings to demand that Kabul crack down on Pakistani Taliban havens on Afghan soil. In a further sign of his increased international role, he turned down a request from Saudi Arabia for thousands of Pakistani troops to join Riyadh’s military campaign in Yemen, apparently out of fear such a move would overstretch the army and divide Pakistan.

“Across Pakistan there is a feeling that he has delivered on counter-terrorism and people are experiencing a drop in the level of violence,” says Hasan Askari Rizvi, a commentator on politics and military affairs. “Unlike the civilian government, which is seen to be not performing, the army is popularly seen to be making progress.”

But some analysts argue that behind the public adulation of Gen Sharif lurk the relentless promotion of his muscular approach to security, the persecution of critics and other authoritarian techniques.

“Democracy is functioning at the behest of the army,” says Mr Rehman of the Human Rights Commission of Pakistan. “The reality is that the army is calling the shots everywhere.”

Senior army officers insist Gen Sharif will neither stage a coup nor extend his tenure when it ends a year from now. “General Sharif will play by the book and just by the book,” says one.

Such pronouncements have failed to reassure civilian politicians who were further unsettled by Gen Sharif’s call in November for “governance initiatives” to complement the military’s drive against militants and achieve “enduring peace across the country”.

A day after that declaration, an ally of Nawaz Sharif, the Pakistani prime minister (who is not related to Gen Sharif), declared in parliament that the army chief’s remarks were against the “spirit of the constitution” and suggested they potentially undermined civilian rule.

Another ruling party member of parliament, who asked to remain anonymous, depicted Gen Sharif’s statement as a possible precursor to a coup, “a warning from the army that ‘if politicians do not take charge of matters, we will’ ”.


The military’s critics blame many of the country’s current problems on the army, notably those leaders who Islamised the country and sponsored — with US and Saudi help — the anti-Soviet jihad in Afghanistan.

While Pervez Musharraf, the country’s most recent military ruler, left office seven years ago, the army’s powers remain formidable, as does its sway over government resources and the national agenda.

“More than one-fifth of our budget goes to defence,” says one minister, who also accused the military of instigating 2014 anti-government protests. “The army has tremendous capacity to influence events in Pakistan.”

Additional reporting by Victor Mallet in New Delhi

Copyright The Financial Times Limited 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alimobin memon

So whats news on type 99 are we really getting it ? 

How many tanks does pakistan army now operate any better figures than wiki ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IHK_PK

What r the results?


----------



## IHK_PK

TaimiKhan said:


> See the flag behind. Most probably Pak Army Air Defence team in some international event, russia is my guess.
> 
> Six Nations to Compete in 'Masters of Air Defense' Battle at Army Games





IHK_PK said:


> What r the results of the 2015 masters of the air defense battle games ? Cos Pakistan army was also participating.


----------



## fatman17

Raheel Sharif declared best military commander by international news outlet

National News



An international news outlet has released its top 10 list of the best military commander generals in the world with Chief of Army Staff General Raheel Sharif topping the list.

ABC News Point says that it considered the army chiefs for their “decision making, commands, and way to tackle enemies, bravery, and a deep eye on the national and international concerns” in coming up with the list.

Army chiefs from Germany, the US, South Korea, Japan, Russia, India, Turkey, China and the UK also made the list.

Raheel Sharif beat US Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff Martin Dempsey for the top slot.

China’s Fang Fenghui came in third with Russia’s Valery Gerasimov and Turkish Hulusi Akar taking the fourth and fifth positions. India’s Dalbir Singh was declared 8th in the list of best army generals in the world at present.

The report says that General Raheel Sharif was declared the best army general in the world “because of his wide approach to tackle enemies in and out of country”.

“His various operations to stabilise Pakistan and keep it clean from terrorism… are outstanding and admirable,” ABC News Point added.

The list concludes by calling him “one of the most respected and well reputed Chiefs till date”.

Pakistan Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MystryMan

fatman17 said:


> *Additional reporting by Victor Mallet in New Delhi*
> 
> Copyright The Financial Times Limited 2016.


The report does not have any India related content then why this "Additional Reporting from New Delhi" needed.


----------



## fatman17

Closer Pakistan-China military ties irk west

Armaments key to Islamabad’s growing entente with Beijing


by: Farhan Bokhari in Islamabad

When Pakistan’s military claimed its first attack in October using a home-built drone to hit a Taliban stronghold, western officials were quick to search for clues to a Chinese connection.

Experts say Pakistan’s “Burraq”, one of the first two indigenously built armed drones, bears a striking resemblance to China’s CH-3.

Officials lauded the drone that equipped Pakistan with a technology that has been denied them by the US in 15 years as a key Washington ally in the campaign against terror.

“The Americans have given us billions of dollars and military equipment like F-16s since the 9/11 attacks,” says one senior Pakistani foreign ministry official. “But whenever we asked for armed drones, we were refused and the Americans always told us that was sensitive technology.”

Though Pakistani officials deny suggestions of Chinese involvement in the country’s drone programme, western officials remain unconvinced as military links between Beijing and Islamabad tighten.

Earlier this year, China confirmed an agreement to sell eight submarines to Pakistan in Beijing’s largest ever single defence export order.

Rana Tanveer Hussain, Pakistan’s minister of defence production, has confirmed that half of the eight submarines will be built at the Karachi shipyard and engineering works, boosting Pakistan’s shipbuilding capacity.

“The two projects [building four submarines in China and four in Pakistan] will begin simultaneously,” he said, while commending China as an “all-weather friend”.

Analysts say Pakistan is seeking to make China its main supplier of military hardware, partly due to the looser financial terms offered by Beijing, replacing traditional suppliers from the west.

One indication of China’s emergence as a rising arms exporter was highlighted in a recent report by the Sweden-based Stockholm International Peace Research Institute, which concluded that China had increased its arms exports 143 per cent in the past five years, replacing Germany to become the world’s third-largest exporter after the US and Russia. China’s biggest customer during the period was Pakistan which, according to the SIPRI, bought 41 per cent of China’s exported arms.

“China’s capacity to indigenously produce military platforms has made significant gains over the past decade or so, and gone are the days when it simply used to copy Soviet or Russian designs, so countries buying Chinese equipment like Pakistan certainly stand to gain,” says Peter Felstead, editor of IHS Jane’s Defence Weekly, the global defence publication.

“The gap between Chinese capabilities and those of the west have been narrowed, except in a few areas such as the production of aero-engines, for which Chinese-built platforms remain dependent on Russian imports.”

Mr Felstead’s reference to Russian components is most visible in the case of the JF-17 “Thunder” fighter jet, jointly manufactured by China and the Pakistan Air Force at its Pakistan Aeronautical Complex facility just north of Islamabad. A senior Pakistan defence ministry official confirmed that the JF-17, which will become the PAF’s main second-line fighter jet, will be “powered for the foreseeable future” with the Russian-built RD-93 engine, overlooking Beijing’s offer of a Chinese engine.

Pieter Wezeman of the SIPRI says Chinese military equipment is at a disadvantage for not having been used in conflict situations, unlike hardware from western suppliers which comes with a combat history. “The only place where Chinese equipment is known to have performed alongside equipment from other suppliers is Pakistan,” he notes.

In the case of Pakistan’s use of its first armed drone, Mr Wezeman says it is important to remember that it was used against Taliban targets in a remote region along the Afghan border, and it was not challenged by enemy aircraft. “One has to be careful before one sees this as a breakthrough,” he adds.

Still, western defence officials say Beijing’s strategy of offering significantly lower prices and a virtual absence of political strings gives China a rising presence in international markets.

The Financial Times Limited 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raja ismail 11

hello everyone. my name is ismail and my father has been shaheed in Army in 1989 in siachin.i am from gilgit. i have done MBA fin in 2011 and i am still jobless. i want to appeal to the govt and pak army all pakistani people that please help me i am in trouble. i guess the reason is that i dont have reference and money to get a job. 
there are some islamic rules that how should be an islamic society and the rule no 10 is that when someone becomes an orphan the close relatives must take care of them, if not the society must take care of them. i request to all pakistani people that if you love pak army you should also have sympathy with us. i request the media persons to highlight this issue on media that the people get jobs by illegal means and using references but nobody prefers us that we are also deserving. one more thing that my father has scrifice his soul for this country and have no pakistani flage on his grave. why?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Raja ismail 11 said:


> hello everyone. my name is ismail and my father has been shaheed in Army in 1989 in siachin.i am from gilgit. i have done MBA fin in 2011 and i am still jobless. i want to appeal to the govt and pak army all pakistani people that please help me i am in trouble. i guess the reason is that i dont have reference and money to get a job.
> there are some islamic rules that how should be an islamic society and the rule no 10 is that when someone becomes an orphan the close relatives must take care of them, if not the society must take care of them. i request to all pakistani people that if you love pak army you should also have sympathy with us. i request the media persons to highlight this issue on media that the people get jobs by illegal means and using references but nobody prefers us that we are also deserving. one more thing that my father has scrifice his soul for this country and have no pakistani flage on his grave. why?




Join the Pakistan Army as captain !


----------



## fatman17

*Press Release
Rawalpindi - January 07 2016*
Promotion board from Brigadiers to Major General was held at General Headquarters today. Chief of Army Staff (COAS), General Raheel Sharif presided. 27 Brigadiers including 8 from Army medical Corps promoted to the rank of Major General.
Those promoted include Brigadier Muhammad Arif, Brigadier Muhammad Zafar Iqbal, Brigadier Ali Amir Awan, Brigadier Asif Ghafoor, Brigadier Muhammad Ali, Brigadier Azhar Rashid, Brigadier Saeed Akhter, Brigadier Nadeem Ahmed Anjum, Brigadier Khalid Javed, Brigadier Khalid Zia, Brigadier Amjed Ali Khan, Brigadier Abid Latif Khan, Brigadier Muhammad Saeed, Brigadier Akhtar Nawaz, Brigadier Sardar Hassan Azhar Hayat, Brigadier Muhammad Raza Jalil, Brigadier Saqib Mahmood Malik, Brigadier Muhammad Imtiaz Khan, Brigadier Amer Nadeem.
Those promoted from Army Medical Corps include Brigadier Tariq Hussain, Brigadier Khawar Rehman, Brigadier Ammar Raza, Brigadier Safdar Abbass, Brigadier Sohail Aziz, Brigadier Aslam Khan, Brigadier Saleem Ahmed Khan and Brigadier Waseem Ahmed.

YOUYI 5 Pak-China Joint Training Exercise

Two week long joint training exercise YOUYI 5 between Special forces of China and Pakistan was held at Qingtongxia , Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region, China.





The joint exercise as part of Year of Friendship 2015 focused on anti terrorist, hostage and rescue , cordon and search operations. The joint exercise was aimed at further strengthening already deep military ties between Pakistan and China.


----------



## rajaismael

Ulla said:


> Join the Pakistan Army as captain !


thanks for reply .. how can i join as captain?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

rajaismael said:


> thanks for reply .. how can i join as
> captain?



A selam


you are welcome, I salute for father and pray for him, Inshallah he will see the paradise ! He has given the ultimate sacrifice, a flag on grave means nothing compared to his action for the defence for his homeland, we pray for him, dont be sad, I wish I could have be in the grvae of your father and he would be still alive, but onlyy Allah the Almighty decides who get the chance to become SHAHEED !


follow this link :
https://www.joinpakarmy.gov.pk/
















[/QUOTE]


----------



## Signalian

rajaismael said:


> thanks for reply .. how can i join as captain?


nvm. With an MBA , it can be tricky

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

mikhail ivanovich said:


> The army which tries to rule pakistan by its devious plans which every time sabotage the peace process by launching terror attack against India using terror outfits who are funded by Army and got protection from the army. Recent attack on Indian air base was yet an other example of heroism of pakistan army which has not the guts to fight a full fledged war with India and always go for nuclear saber ratteling. Which killed and raped millions of bangladeshi in operation search light and killing taliban which this same army trained. All this army can do is fight a proxy war with India and release songs like "mujhe dushman k bacchon ko padhana hai". ISI ex chief in a recent interview said that those children killed in peshwar have died as a result of collateral damage. What a country and what a countrymen ruling it. He asked the public to appalaud for taliban,accepted that true boss is army and said that Army/ISI knew where Osama was and wanted to have a deal with US for Osama but they killed him.



Thanks for your conspiracy theories


----------



## fatman17

Which APC / IFV is this


----------



## fatman17

Cemetery for Muslim soldiers who fought in WW1 upgraded at Woking in the UK.


----------



## Signalian

fatman17 said:


> Which APC / IFV is this


looks like Dragoon


----------



## TaimiKhan

fatman17 said:


> Which APC / IFV is this



Sir, its Dragoon APC / AFV. Below is in detail. 

M113 armored personnel carrier - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It seems that since it has some major mechanical functions similar to M113 APC, that is why HIT is making it as it saves them the cost. I hope HIT does something original or makes something which is worth.


----------



## fatman17

Ra'ad tested successfully


----------



## fatman17

Turkey & South Korea’s Altay Tank Project

Altay Tank: Turkey's Undersecretariat for Defense Industries (SSM) has announced that a number of parties have expressed interest in purchasing their indigenous new generation main battle tank, the Altay. Those that may look to make purchases are regional allies, including a number of Gulf countries and Pakistan. Saudi Arabia in particular has been expressing keen interest after officials from these countries were invited to observe firing tests of the tank. While still in development, and a manufacturer for serial production is yet to be announced, the interest seemingly generated may lead to some big business for Ankara in the coming years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Successful testing of the Ra’ad air-launched cruise missile (ALCM) has been announced by Pakistan’s Inter-Services Public Relations. The indigenously developed missile had undergone seven separate test flights assessing its guidance and navigation system’s ability to accurately hit pin point targets. With a range of 350km, the Ra’ad has been developed to achieve air delivered strategic stand off capability on land and at sea and contribute to the country’s deterrence capabilities. The testing comes as both Pakistan and regional rival India promised to resume high level peace talks at a regional summit in Afghanistan last week.


----------



## fatman17

Country Risk

Chinese investment spurs action in Balochistan

Farhan Bokhari and Omar Hamid - IHS Jane's Intelligence Review

21 January 2016

Key Points
The implementation of a National Action Plan appears to have led to an improvement in security in Balochistan, Pakistan's poorest and most volatile region.Chinese investment in the region is set to boom despite lingering security concerns, with the port of Gwadar potentially serving as a Chinese naval base.Security risks stemming from the Baloch insurgency will remain significant as Islamabad and Beijing aim to complete economic and infrastructure upgrades.

When the first batch of separatists who fought army-led security forces in Pakistan's southwestern Balochistan province laid down their arms on 14 August 2015, coinciding with Pakistan's independence day, the event marked a relative de-escalation given the past volatility in Pakistan's largest province.


----------



## fatman17

National Guard-Pakistani Army drill success hailed

06 : 22 PM - 30/12/2015

Manama, Dec. 30 (BNA): National Guard Commander Lieutenant-General Shaikh Mohammed bin Isa Al Khalifa has lauded the success of the joint military drill, "Badr 1", carried out between the Bahraini National Guard and the Pakistani Army in Pakistan.


He praised the Pakistan's preparations to ensure the success of the joint exercise, and the high professionalism of the Pakistani armed forces and the national Guard personnel.

The National Guard Commander said that the joint drill had reflected the high-level military coordination between Bahrain and Pakistan, which, he affirmed, resulted in the success of the two sides in achieving all pre-set goals and confirmed confidence in the combat potentials of the Pakistani armed forces and the National Guard.

He stressed the strength of the Pakistani-Bahraini relations, especially in the military and security fields, noting that such ties are an example to be emulated.

He added that the Bahraini-Pakistani relations and cooperation in various fields received a boost following the recent visit of His Majesty King Hamad bin Isa Al Khalifa, the Supreme Commander, to Pakistan.

The joint drill, "Badr 1", which concluded in Islamabad, focused on military skills and exercises for the aim of upgrading the competence of the participants, and enhance anti-terror coordination.


----------



## rajaismael

Ulla said:


> Join the Pakistan Army as captain !


sir i have submitted the registration form on website, now what is the next step. where i should submit the documents required in para 6.



Sarge said:


> nvm. With an MBA , it can be tricky


why?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

rajaismael said:


> sir i have submitted the registration form on website, now what is the next step. where i should submit the documents required in para 6.
> 
> 
> why?




@fatman17 @Sarge can help our Brother please ?


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Namaz-e-Janaza of Lieutenant General (Retired) Sahibzada Yaqoob Khan (Ex Foreign Minister of Pakistan) was held today at Army Grave Yard near Racecourse ground Rawalpindi. COAS General Raheel Sharif and large numbers of high ranking civil and military officials and people from all fields of life offered the Namaz-e-Janaza.










I had the honour to interact with him during my staff course when he came to lecture at the War college.
I must say, The General was a real intellectual and an incredible statesman.

However, we as a nation fail to give such legends due appreciation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

Former Pakistan foreign minister Yaqub Khan dead at 95

Imtiaz Ahmad, Hindustan Times, Islamabad|Updated: Jan 26, 2016 21:08 IST

In this file photo, former minister of state for external affairs Khurshid Alam (centre) is seen with Pakistan foreign minister Sahibzada Yaqub Khan (left) in Delhi in July 1985.

Lt Gen (retired) Sahibzada Yaqub Ali Khan, Pakistan’s longest serving foreign minister and one time military commander of East Pakistan, died on Tuesday aged 95.

Khan will be remembered for his refusal to use the military option in East Pakistan following elections in 1970. 

This cost Khan his military career but his stance was vindicated soon after his retirement, besides sparing him the ignominy of presiding over the surrender in the 1971 war.

As foreign minister, Khan will be remembered for his role in extracting concessions from the erstwhile USSR during talks hosted by the United Nations in Geneva that finally led to the withdrawal of Soviet forces from Afghanistan.

He was taken on by military ruler Zia-ul-Haq, who needed able ministers to help build the image of his regime. After a decade of ambassadorial assignments in important capitals such as Paris (twice), Washington and Moscow, he succeeded Agha Shahi as foreign minister.

Despite his role in the negotiations for the withdrawal of Russian forces from Afghanistan, Khan was removed by the Junejo government a little before the Geneva Accords were signed on April 14, 1988. But Khan was close to Zia-ul-Haq and was brought back time and again by the Pakistani establishment.

Born on December 23, 1920 in Rampur (now in Uttar Pradesh), Khan was educated at the Royal Indian Military College in Dehra Dun. In 1940, he was commissioned in the British Indian Army. During World War II, he was taken prisoner in the siege of Tobruk and held for a year-and-a-half.

He escaped, only to be recaptured by German forces and held for another 18 months. He was rescued by American troops in April 1945. He learnt languages by interacting with fellow prisoners and reading literature in those languages.

He was later selected as an adjutant to Lord Wavell and then commandant of the bodyguard for the first Governor General of Pakistan. Rapidly climbing the promotional ladder in the army, he served in important positions such as vice chief of general staff (1958), commandant of the Staff College (1960), and chief of general staff (1965).

Khan is survived by his wife Tuba Begum Khaleeli, whom he married in 1960, and two sons, Abdus Samad Khan and Mohammad Najib Khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Rashid Mahmood said:


> Namaz-e-Janaza of Lieutenant General (Retired) Sahibzada Yaqoob Khan (Ex Foreign Minister of Pakistan) was held today at Army Grave Yard near Racecourse ground Rawalpindi. COAS General Raheel Sharif and large numbers of high ranking civil and military officials and people from all fields of life offered the Namaz-e-Janaza.
> 
> View attachment 289791
> 
> 
> View attachment 289792​
> I had the honour to interact with him during my staff course when he came to lecture at the War college.
> I must say, The General was a real intellectual and an incredible statesman.
> 
> However, we as a nation fail to give such legends due appreciation.



He was my father's CO at the time of independence

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

OPINION

Prince, Soldier, Statesman

Sahabzada Yaqub Khan

Columnist M. ZAFAR is inspired by COL QAYYUM’S tribute to Lt Gen SAHABZADA YAQUB KHAN to add to it.

This piece is inspired by Colonel Abdul Qayyum’s tribute to General Sahabzada Mohammad Yaqub Khan that appeared in the Defence Journal in July 2000 issue. Like most personalities of his genre Yaqub Khan means different things to different people. To the socially conscious he is an archetypal prince, to the professionals of the Army he is a philosopher commander, to the cloistered Brahmins of Corps Diplomatique he is ambassador extraordinary. To cursory observers he is an obsessed figure who lives in an ivory tower and is out of tune with times. To the historians of the era he is an unexplored subject but whose influence in the defence and diplomacy of Pakistan is permanent.

Due to an inborn shyness, a fierce desire to remain correct and guard privacy he has not written his memoirs nor has he encouraged others to record his part and viewpoint in the epics of Bangladesh and Afghanistan and of course the Pakistan Army. All suggestions in this regard have so far not gone further than a polite acknowledgement and a promise to discuss the subject ‘soon’. The Official Secrets Act and contemporaneous disregard for intellectual property will ensure that real contribution of Yaqub Khan will never be known to the public and his role may come to be understood to be that of a good craftsman who did a fair job. This will be incorrect and unjust.

General Yaqub Khan’s career that is by no means ended is best summed up by the motto on the personal standard of the Prince of Wales ‘Ich Dien’. The glory of the fleur de lis is underscored by a commitment to service. Service that is not qualified in terms of when, where and what but that demands the ultimate in loyalty and integrity. When one serves to such specifications, service assumes the dimensions of a spiritual discipline that enjoins cleanliness of the body, the soul, the thought and the action. Being on parade is equivalent of being on prayers where the ideal is pursued with single-mindedness, where nothing is compromised and no lowering of standards tolerated. Over a period of time such an attitude assumes the form of asceticism that commands continual self-denial and subjugation of the self in the pursuit of the ultimate.

Astringency of the process purifies the soul, fortifies the will and bestows moral authority. That severe and unrelenting sobriety, often overflowing the limits of normal reason, is in fact the price that those who enjoy the privilege of exercising power over fellow beings have to pay. Princes are taught this very early in life. Other officers learn after induction into service.

General Yaqub’s apparent disregard for the sensitivities of normal run of mill officers has to be understood in relation to the professional and cultural excellence that he desired to see around him. The aim was to train officers of the regiment who would stand out anywhere as examples of quality. There were no other motives. On this score the general has been misunderstood not only by those who were his unfortunate victims but also those who untiringly professed liegehood to him.

I met General Yaqub for the first time in the closing months of 1960 when he took over command of 1 Armoured Division at Kharian from General Sarfraz Khan HJ: MC. The division had arrived back at the home base after a grueling set of exercises that had lasted a whole summer. Lessons from Exercise Tezgam were the favourite menu at every discussion table. Some pleaded for the break up of the armoured division into independent brigades. They thought the division was too heavy and country’s infrastructure too inadequate to support operational and tactical moves within the battlefield. Others wanted all available armour to be organised into Corps on the style of Panzer Corps of German Army. They dreamed of Pakistan Army equivalents of Group Von Kleist and Gen Guderian moving fast and establishing line from bend of Jamuna to slopes of Arvalli. Their argument was that in view of the Pakistans strategic axiom stating that defence of East Pakistan lay in West Pakistan such deep incursions were essential for political bargaining after the war. Practical soldiers considered capture of Line Kathua-Jandiala Guru and Beas-Sutlej Confluence was good enough for the necessary bargaining. Whatever the ground objectives such offensives could only be undertaken by tank units organised in divisions and corps. Klotzen, nicht kleckern. Dissipation of armour into packets would reduce the war to static battles of trenches and duels of artillery. Pakistan would end up in repeating Aliwal, Mudki and Sobraon of nineteenth century. In the event that is what happened 1965.

The new commander of 1 Armoured Division did not commit himself to any school although his preferences were clear to those who listened to him with care, but he did embark on a plan to educate the debaters on mechanics of armoured warfare that in essence consists of movement and administrative maintenance. He would refer to a photograph of Field Marshal Rommel pouring over a map with a compass in hand and a ruler lying nearby. This is how you plan a tank battle cold calculations, he would say. To further emphasise the point, he would during visits, ask unit officers questions like the TPP (Time Past a Point) of the units F echelon, tonnage of Second Line ammunition and length of an armored divisions column. The ignorant were ticked off as a matter of course. Generals bite was often deep and hurtful. But the debates in 1 Armoured Division messes did become informative.

General Yaqub Khan believed that military duties especially in an armoured formation could only be performed in a culture where commitment to service was an article of faith and above every other consideration. The boy who stood on the burning deck should be serving in the ranks of 1 Armoured Division and England expects everyone to do his duty should suffice for orders from the march column.

His first address to the officers of the Division in which he gave out his philosophy of command made a lasting impression. After passage of nearly forty years some parts of it still reverberate in my mind as clearly as if the lecture had been delivered yesterday.

First point he made was regarding the continuity of command policies and acknowledged the contribution of his predecessors. We will start from where my predecessors have left. We shall build on their successes. If we do not do this, we shall be starting from exactly zero. I do not want to start from zero. Then he dilated at length on the commander-command relationship. You should know what to expect from me and what I expect from you. You have the right to expect justice and fairplay from me.

That much I can promise you on my part. Now what I expect from you is nothing more than a days worth of work- done with honesty and integrity That much I shall ensure. Then he went on to explain integrity. Integrity comes from word integer which means whole Remove one brick from a wall, it still stands. But the integrity of the wall is impaired. Decrying the low level of knowledge of applicants to staff college examination, he said Aspirants to the highest command levels in the Army do not know the number of vehicles that the division they are serving in holds. This apathy is intolerable. Such ignorant people cannot be recommended to have authority over the lives of soldiers.

The difficulty with General Yaqub was that having said what he said he would set an example and expect others to follow. Service with such a person does become difficult especially for those who throw the weight of brass at you and advise Do not do, what I do. Do as I tell you to do. Precisely at the appointed hour the General would drive to the Division Headquarters in his shining black Rover where he would be received by the Aide de Camp and his Personal Assistant the gentle Mr.Toor. His driver would a little later drive off the Rover to the garage. Mr.Toor’s work would start as soon as the General stepped out of the car. Sometimes a letter was dictated before he would reach the office door. Then he would settle down to routine. Office work followed by visits to training sites and then back to the office for more file work. Polo in the afternoon was followed by a glass of nimboo pani in the Officers Club. Of course the time between the sips was spent on browsing through the book that happened to be on his reading list.

With him in the station, intellectual activity picked up a great deal.

All exercises were to start with presentation of the concept and lessons meant to be drawn. At the end of each exercise a critique was held where officers blew each other to smithereens. Units would hold critiques, for example, after training drives, fires at short-range and after regimental Guest Nights. The general was known to hold a critique after a good polo match. Only if Saghir had read the situation and galloped only if the pony had not bolted with Tiwana.

Officers were encouraged to make public presentations on subjects of their choice. I myself was given an opportunity to speak to the whole garrison on the person and programme of the then recently elected President of the United States Mr. John F. Kennedy. Presentations of Alexanders battle with Porus on the Hydaspes (Jhelum) and Raja Sher Singh’s battle with the British at Chillianwala were memorable.

At about that time Pakistan Army was also plunged deep into the controversies surrounding the New Concept of Defence and Pentomic Divisions. The known commitment, one way or the other, of some of the most powerful personalities in the Army had turned the whole officer corps into two squabbling camps the protagonists and the antagonists. In that charged and fractious atmosphere General Headquarters set up an exercise called Exercise Milestone to test these concepts and appointed General Yaqub Khan as the chief adjudicator -the Chief Umpire.

New Concept of Defence was in fact a page picked out of the Schlieffen Plan, which sought to concentrate two thirds of the army for the decisive Schwerpunkt on one front, while leaving a much smaller part for defence on the other front where ground was to be dominated and denied with fire rather than with physical occupation. Defence was to be in a series of lines and after the enemy had been bled white, a counter attack was to be launched to annihilate the attacker. Pakistani officers were expected to duplicate Tannenburgs at battalion and brigade level.

Pentomic division on the other hand was the suggested organization for an American Division for an atomic battlefield. Five highly mobile battalions with adequate supporting arms and services would constitute a division. Brigade headquarters would be done away with and task force headquarter under Deputy GOC would be put in place. The Task Force Headquarter would have no units under its command and would be required to carry out a given task with units designated just before the battle.

Leading lights of Pakistan Army thought that they could combine the two concepts and fashion a new army that would be economical, light and effective. Politically such an army would raise President Ayub’s stock immensely. His support for such an Army was more than manifest. A much-advertised event those days was the visit of General Westphal the one time Chief of Staff to General Rommel. During his meeting with the German General, President Ayub was reported to have said that Pakistan Army needed generals like Von Schlieffen. Westphal was obviously perplexed at Ayub’s choice of Schlieffen as a role model for Pakistani officers. Von Schlieffen was known in the German Army neither as a trainer nor as a field commander of much distinction. He became famous because the German Plan for prosecution of 1914-18 war on two fronts which he crafted in association with Ludendorff and the under the direction of younger Moltke, came to bear his name. Pakistan General Staff, however, got the intended hint.

The position of the Chief Umpire was not a happy one. He was far better informed on German military doctrines and his uneasiness with their application in the military ambience of the sub-continent was though clearly guarded was manifest to those who could follow his diction. He devised a technique for communicating the difficulties inherent in the proposed doctrines to the highest and the mightiest, the protagonists and the antagonists direct from the horses mouth. He made it a point to invite the every body who was anybody and happened to be in the area to the Chief Umpires Daily Conference. Every evening reports of tactical level umpires were made at first hand and discussed by the house. The Chief Umpire intervened only to correct the facts but never the perceptions. By the end of the exercise both concepts stood rejected through consensus an outcome that the Yaqub Khan privately approved. Curiously Chief Umpires report on Exercise Milestone was not accorded that wide publicity that had been given to General M.G. Jilani’s report on Exercise Tezgam.

After the command of 1Armoured Division General Yaqub proceeded to Command and Staff College Quetta and plunged headlong into organizing Army War Course, a course designed for to equip selected senior officers with the intellectual wherewithal required for high command. The emphasis was on creativity. Plans were discussed in all dimensions- time space being the favourite of the general. Concepts like schwerpunkt, balance, time space dimension, centre of gravity, friction dguerre, hypotheses and variants gained currency in the army. The graduates of Army War Course started a movement that was equivalent of a renaissance. Officers began to think of alternates to every solution and cater for dynamics of the interaction. Two and two would be equal to four plus minus the effort that it takes the two figures to undergo the process of addition. Concepts of static and set piece battles came to be scoffed at. Ingenuity and movement was the order of the day. Many of Yaqub’s colleagues in the General Staff who preferred to remain limited to Military Training Pamphlet No 8 were visibly disturbed at this onslaught of military intellectualism and did everything to put the teacher down. What is this thing called Hypothesis roared General Bahadur Sher MC once at one of his colleagues in a conference attended by the Commander-in-Chief this is an unauthorised term and appears nowhere in the training manuals. Many thought that General Yaqub had taught too much to too many. This uncalled for creativity; Yaqubism was getting under their skin and having an affect on tranquility in their commands.

When 1965 War came he was still at Staff College. After the launch of Grand Slam Mr.Aziz Ahmed came to lecture the War Course students to reassure them that Pakistan will win its battle in Kashmir without arousing reaction across international border. Colonel later Major General Shaukat Riza asked that on what was his conclusion based? On volumes of study pat came the reply. None was convinced and General Yaqub the same evening said privately that if India does not attack within next 48 hours then some bfool is sitting in Delhi. India attacked across international borders in small hours of 6th September well within the time limit allowed by the guru.

1 Armoured Division was by far the best equipped, trained and motivated formation of the Pakistan Army in 1965.Every body entertained great hopes when it was launched and ordered to break out from Khem Karan Bridgehead and capture Patti and then be prepared to move either south to Harike on the Sutlej or north to Jandiala guru on the G.T. Road. In the event the formation was not able to make much headway and was withdrawn less one brigade into reserve and moved to Sialkot. The GOC and some senior members of his staff were removed. General Yaqub was recalled to the command of 1Armoured Division. Ceasefire came on 23rd September but formations were told to be ready for resumption of hostilities at short notice. Every one plunged into maintenance of equipment, updating of operational maps and revision of plans. Armoured Division officers were kept busy in updating tank trafficability maps of the operational area and the staff was burning midnight oil on revision of operational plans. It was here that the future President of Pakistan Zia ul Haq then a Lieutenant Colonel joined his staff as General Staff Officer Grade 1. Zia was worked to his satisfaction except that his tendency to fly off the handle had to be curbed. Once Zia while making a presentation took too long to come to the issue. Full stop. cried the GOC Full stop, I said. You have uttered some four dozen words. Not a single one is operational.

One of the reasons for the failure of the division in Khem Karan was given to be the inaccuracy of the Tank Going maps on which the operational plans were based. The Divisional headquarters ordered extensive reconnaissance. But the problem remained. An area judged and marked on map as Good by one Reconnaissance Party was called Impassable by another. The General encouraged junior officers to research on the subject come out with a solution that will give more accurate maps to the commanders for planning and conduct of operations. General Yaqub and Brigadier RG Hyder Commander 5 Armoured Brigade particularly encouraged this writer, who was GSO-3 (Ops) at Headquarters 5Armoured Brigade. In cooperation with a brilliant official of Soil Survey of Pakistan Mr. Mohammad Alam Mian, I produced a paper that recommended two things. First, that ground trafficability should be judged in definite quantitative terms which should give definite guide lines for the quantum of armour to be employed for the battle. The current system of assigning vague qualitative values like Good, Fair, Bad led to no valid operational deductions. Secondly for cartographic exactitude soil survey maps should be utilised and trafficability values superimposed on the delineated parts. This paper was ordered by the General who had by then become Chief of the General Staff to be presented to the Commander-in-Chief at the GHQ. Rather unusual and some sort of a record - captains are generally not allowed anywhere near such sacrosanct activities. It is axiomatic that everywhere work of junior officers is appropriated by high level personages and passed as their own. Not under General Yaqub. He was not afraid of letting a thousand flowers bloom.

The subject continued to be studied at different level headquarters but the author was carefully excluded. Axioms are not based on nothing. Colonel Altaf Hussain, Brigadier Jan Nadir made their contribution. Later General GS Butt, a doctor in Soil Mechanics developed the subject fully and had it made a part of the curriculum in the training of Armour and Engineer officers.

General Yaqub’s tenure as CGS was marked by another reorganisation exercise. Logistic System in the Army was given a new dekho. An updated system was put in place. On the Staff Duties side a revised manual of Staff Duties in the Field was published under Yaqub’s signatures.

So when his promotion came he happily walked out of the GHQ and proceeded to East Pakistan where things were happening.

East Pakistan in1969 was seething with trouble. Bengalis were unanimous on full internal autonomy in case Pakistan was to remain in tact in some form or the other. An unprecedented cyclone brought untold misery to the people and gave tons of ammunition to the politicians. Political leaders had become more assertive and masses more disruptive. An open revolt was very much in the air.

For the General it was a case of déjà vu. Back in 1947 he had seen the comings and goings of leaders of Indian independence movement to Viceregal Lodge and now in Dhaka he did not miss the ominous signs. Coincidentally the Governor Admiral SM Ahsan had also been witness to the unfolding of the events of 1947 from much closer distance. It is, therefore, not surprising that they both read the situation in similar terms and suggested the same remedy. General Yaqub made a valiant effort to charm the East Pakistanis in the style of Lord Moutbatten and was reportedly much successful. But whereas Lord Mountbatten had extricated plenipotentiary powers from the British Government Yaqub had no authority to formalise any breakthrough that he may have achieved with the Bengali leadership.

The military aim of Commander Eastern Command, in bare bones, was to defend East Pakistan against an attack from India. Some of the worlds biggest rivers divided the area of responsibility into four sectors; Jessore-Khulna, Hilli-Bogra, Mymensingh-Tangail and Sylhet-Chittagong. India could attack all four sectors, with equal facility. The lay of communications was from north to south and generally conformed to the alignment of the rivers. For lateral movement there were only two bridges, one across the Jamuna at Paksey and the other across Meghna at Bhairab Bazar. Mutual support and movement of reserves was not a realistic military possibility and if the local population should turn hostile even the miniscule chance that there was would evaporate.

Therefore, the support of local population was the first essential for the defence of the territory. The battle for East Pakistan could either be conducted on the basis of four independent sectors for which the strength of troops would have to be quadrupled (8 to 9 divisions) or by concentrating east of Meghna to retain a large enough foothold till aggression could be vacated. It did not need a genius to know that first option was physically impossible and the latter politically unthinkable.

Yaqub Khan, therefore, insisted in the name of military necessity that his task should not made be impossible by deliberately alienating the people of East Pakistan. He demanded solutions of sanity to the political imbroglio.

On being rebuffed, his resignation became inevitable. But when it came about, some awful lies were fabricated to assassinate his military character. He was reduced to his substantive rank and retired from service. Not a word of complaint was heard from him in public. He accepted the dispensation in the spirit of Ich dien. The regime that had become deaf and blind died in disgrace in the dying days of 1971.

The new regime resurrected Yaqub Khan and inducted him into the diplomatic service -the second preferred vocation of princes. And thus began a new phase in the public service of this remarkable man. That phase is outside the scope of this article.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## barbarosa

May ALLAH ALMIGHTY grant him place in jannat ul firdos Ameen.


----------



## rajaismael

JOIN PAKISTAN ARMY THROUGH DIRECT SHORT SERVICE COMMISSION
hello everyone . i need some help about the test pattern of DSSC and my field is management sciences. The test is going to be held on 18 feb 2016.

Thanks



barbarosa said:


> May ALLAH ALMIGHTY grant him place in jannat ul firdos Ameen.


Ameen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

fatman17 said:


> OPINION
> 
> Prince, Soldier, Statesman
> 
> Sahabzada Yaqub Khan
> 
> Columnist M. ZAFAR is inspired by COL QAYYUM’S tribute to Lt Gen SAHABZADA YAQUB KHAN to add to it.
> 
> This piece is inspired by Colonel Abdul Qayyum’s tribute to General Sahabzada Mohammad Yaqub Khan that appeared in the Defence Journal in July 2000 issue. Like most personalities of his genre Yaqub Khan means different things to different people. To the socially conscious he is an archetypal prince, to the professionals of the Army he is a philosopher commander, to the cloistered Brahmins of Corps Diplomatique he is ambassador extraordinary. To cursory observers he is an obsessed figure who lives in an ivory tower and is out of tune with times. To the historians of the era he is an unexplored subject but whose influence in the defence and diplomacy of Pakistan is permanent.
> 
> Due to an inborn shyness, a fierce desire to remain correct and guard privacy he has not written his memoirs nor has he encouraged others to record his part and viewpoint in the epics of Bangladesh and Afghanistan and of course the Pakistan Army. All suggestions in this regard have so far not gone further than a polite acknowledgement and a promise to discuss the subject ‘soon’. The Official Secrets Act and contemporaneous disregard for intellectual property will ensure that real contribution of Yaqub Khan will never be known to the public and his role may come to be understood to be that of a good craftsman who did a fair job. This will be incorrect and unjust.
> 
> General Yaqub Khan’s career that is by no means ended is best summed up by the motto on the personal standard of the Prince of Wales ‘Ich Dien’. The glory of the fleur de lis is underscored by a commitment to service. Service that is not qualified in terms of when, where and what but that demands the ultimate in loyalty and integrity. When one serves to such specifications, service assumes the dimensions of a spiritual discipline that enjoins cleanliness of the body, the soul, the thought and the action. Being on parade is equivalent of being on prayers where the ideal is pursued with single-mindedness, where nothing is compromised and no lowering of standards tolerated. Over a period of time such an attitude assumes the form of asceticism that commands continual self-denial and subjugation of the self in the pursuit of the ultimate.
> 
> Astringency of the process purifies the soul, fortifies the will and bestows moral authority. That severe and unrelenting sobriety, often overflowing the limits of normal reason, is in fact the price that those who enjoy the privilege of exercising power over fellow beings have to pay. Princes are taught this very early in life. Other officers learn after induction into service.
> 
> General Yaqub’s apparent disregard for the sensitivities of normal run of mill officers has to be understood in relation to the professional and cultural excellence that he desired to see around him. The aim was to train officers of the regiment who would stand out anywhere as examples of quality. There were no other motives. On this score the general has been misunderstood not only by those who were his unfortunate victims but also those who untiringly professed liegehood to him.
> 
> I met General Yaqub for the first time in the closing months of 1960 when he took over command of 1 Armoured Division at Kharian from General Sarfraz Khan HJ: MC. The division had arrived back at the home base after a grueling set of exercises that had lasted a whole summer. Lessons from Exercise Tezgam were the favourite menu at every discussion table. Some pleaded for the break up of the armoured division into independent brigades. They thought the division was too heavy and country’s infrastructure too inadequate to support operational and tactical moves within the battlefield. Others wanted all available armour to be organised into Corps on the style of Panzer Corps of German Army. They dreamed of Pakistan Army equivalents of Group Von Kleist and Gen Guderian moving fast and establishing line from bend of Jamuna to slopes of Arvalli. Their argument was that in view of the Pakistans strategic axiom stating that defence of East Pakistan lay in West Pakistan such deep incursions were essential for political bargaining after the war. Practical soldiers considered capture of Line Kathua-Jandiala Guru and Beas-Sutlej Confluence was good enough for the necessary bargaining. Whatever the ground objectives such offensives could only be undertaken by tank units organised in divisions and corps. Klotzen, nicht kleckern. Dissipation of armour into packets would reduce the war to static battles of trenches and duels of artillery. Pakistan would end up in repeating Aliwal, Mudki and Sobraon of nineteenth century. In the event that is what happened 1965.
> 
> The new commander of 1 Armoured Division did not commit himself to any school although his preferences were clear to those who listened to him with care, but he did embark on a plan to educate the debaters on mechanics of armoured warfare that in essence consists of movement and administrative maintenance. He would refer to a photograph of Field Marshal Rommel pouring over a map with a compass in hand and a ruler lying nearby. This is how you plan a tank battle cold calculations, he would say. To further emphasise the point, he would during visits, ask unit officers questions like the TPP (Time Past a Point) of the units F echelon, tonnage of Second Line ammunition and length of an armored divisions column. The ignorant were ticked off as a matter of course. Generals bite was often deep and hurtful. But the debates in 1 Armoured Division messes did become informative.
> 
> General Yaqub Khan believed that military duties especially in an armoured formation could only be performed in a culture where commitment to service was an article of faith and above every other consideration. The boy who stood on the burning deck should be serving in the ranks of 1 Armoured Division and England expects everyone to do his duty should suffice for orders from the march column.
> 
> His first address to the officers of the Division in which he gave out his philosophy of command made a lasting impression. After passage of nearly forty years some parts of it still reverberate in my mind as clearly as if the lecture had been delivered yesterday.
> 
> First point he made was regarding the continuity of command policies and acknowledged the contribution of his predecessors. We will start from where my predecessors have left. We shall build on their successes. If we do not do this, we shall be starting from exactly zero. I do not want to start from zero. Then he dilated at length on the commander-command relationship. You should know what to expect from me and what I expect from you. You have the right to expect justice and fairplay from me.
> 
> That much I can promise you on my part. Now what I expect from you is nothing more than a days worth of work- done with honesty and integrity That much I shall ensure. Then he went on to explain integrity. Integrity comes from word integer which means whole Remove one brick from a wall, it still stands. But the integrity of the wall is impaired. Decrying the low level of knowledge of applicants to staff college examination, he said Aspirants to the highest command levels in the Army do not know the number of vehicles that the division they are serving in holds. This apathy is intolerable. Such ignorant people cannot be recommended to have authority over the lives of soldiers.
> 
> The difficulty with General Yaqub was that having said what he said he would set an example and expect others to follow. Service with such a person does become difficult especially for those who throw the weight of brass at you and advise Do not do, what I do. Do as I tell you to do. Precisely at the appointed hour the General would drive to the Division Headquarters in his shining black Rover where he would be received by the Aide de Camp and his Personal Assistant the gentle Mr.Toor. His driver would a little later drive off the Rover to the garage. Mr.Toor’s work would start as soon as the General stepped out of the car. Sometimes a letter was dictated before he would reach the office door. Then he would settle down to routine. Office work followed by visits to training sites and then back to the office for more file work. Polo in the afternoon was followed by a glass of nimboo pani in the Officers Club. Of course the time between the sips was spent on browsing through the book that happened to be on his reading list.
> 
> With him in the station, intellectual activity picked up a great deal.
> 
> All exercises were to start with presentation of the concept and lessons meant to be drawn. At the end of each exercise a critique was held where officers blew each other to smithereens. Units would hold critiques, for example, after training drives, fires at short-range and after regimental Guest Nights. The general was known to hold a critique after a good polo match. Only if Saghir had read the situation and galloped only if the pony had not bolted with Tiwana.
> 
> Officers were encouraged to make public presentations on subjects of their choice. I myself was given an opportunity to speak to the whole garrison on the person and programme of the then recently elected President of the United States Mr. John F. Kennedy. Presentations of Alexanders battle with Porus on the Hydaspes (Jhelum) and Raja Sher Singh’s battle with the British at Chillianwala were memorable.
> 
> At about that time Pakistan Army was also plunged deep into the controversies surrounding the New Concept of Defence and Pentomic Divisions. The known commitment, one way or the other, of some of the most powerful personalities in the Army had turned the whole officer corps into two squabbling camps the protagonists and the antagonists. In that charged and fractious atmosphere General Headquarters set up an exercise called Exercise Milestone to test these concepts and appointed General Yaqub Khan as the chief adjudicator -the Chief Umpire.
> 
> New Concept of Defence was in fact a page picked out of the Schlieffen Plan, which sought to concentrate two thirds of the army for the decisive Schwerpunkt on one front, while leaving a much smaller part for defence on the other front where ground was to be dominated and denied with fire rather than with physical occupation. Defence was to be in a series of lines and after the enemy had been bled white, a counter attack was to be launched to annihilate the attacker. Pakistani officers were expected to duplicate Tannenburgs at battalion and brigade level.
> 
> Pentomic division on the other hand was the suggested organization for an American Division for an atomic battlefield. Five highly mobile battalions with adequate supporting arms and services would constitute a division. Brigade headquarters would be done away with and task force headquarter under Deputy GOC would be put in place. The Task Force Headquarter would have no units under its command and would be required to carry out a given task with units designated just before the battle.
> 
> Leading lights of Pakistan Army thought that they could combine the two concepts and fashion a new army that would be economical, light and effective. Politically such an army would raise President Ayub’s stock immensely. His support for such an Army was more than manifest. A much-advertised event those days was the visit of General Westphal the one time Chief of Staff to General Rommel. During his meeting with the German General, President Ayub was reported to have said that Pakistan Army needed generals like Von Schlieffen. Westphal was obviously perplexed at Ayub’s choice of Schlieffen as a role model for Pakistani officers. Von Schlieffen was known in the German Army neither as a trainer nor as a field commander of much distinction. He became famous because the German Plan for prosecution of 1914-18 war on two fronts which he crafted in association with Ludendorff and the under the direction of younger Moltke, came to bear his name. Pakistan General Staff, however, got the intended hint.
> 
> The position of the Chief Umpire was not a happy one. He was far better informed on German military doctrines and his uneasiness with their application in the military ambience of the sub-continent was though clearly guarded was manifest to those who could follow his diction. He devised a technique for communicating the difficulties inherent in the proposed doctrines to the highest and the mightiest, the protagonists and the antagonists direct from the horses mouth. He made it a point to invite the every body who was anybody and happened to be in the area to the Chief Umpires Daily Conference. Every evening reports of tactical level umpires were made at first hand and discussed by the house. The Chief Umpire intervened only to correct the facts but never the perceptions. By the end of the exercise both concepts stood rejected through consensus an outcome that the Yaqub Khan privately approved. Curiously Chief Umpires report on Exercise Milestone was not accorded that wide publicity that had been given to General M.G. Jilani’s report on Exercise Tezgam.
> 
> After the command of 1Armoured Division General Yaqub proceeded to Command and Staff College Quetta and plunged headlong into organizing Army War Course, a course designed for to equip selected senior officers with the intellectual wherewithal required for high command. The emphasis was on creativity. Plans were discussed in all dimensions- time space being the favourite of the general. Concepts like schwerpunkt, balance, time space dimension, centre of gravity, friction dguerre, hypotheses and variants gained currency in the army. The graduates of Army War Course started a movement that was equivalent of a renaissance. Officers began to think of alternates to every solution and cater for dynamics of the interaction. Two and two would be equal to four plus minus the effort that it takes the two figures to undergo the process of addition. Concepts of static and set piece battles came to be scoffed at. Ingenuity and movement was the order of the day. Many of Yaqub’s colleagues in the General Staff who preferred to remain limited to Military Training Pamphlet No 8 were visibly disturbed at this onslaught of military intellectualism and did everything to put the teacher down. What is this thing called Hypothesis roared General Bahadur Sher MC once at one of his colleagues in a conference attended by the Commander-in-Chief this is an unauthorised term and appears nowhere in the training manuals. Many thought that General Yaqub had taught too much to too many. This uncalled for creativity; Yaqubism was getting under their skin and having an affect on tranquility in their commands.
> 
> When 1965 War came he was still at Staff College. After the launch of Grand Slam Mr.Aziz Ahmed came to lecture the War Course students to reassure them that Pakistan will win its battle in Kashmir without arousing reaction across international border. Colonel later Major General Shaukat Riza asked that on what was his conclusion based? On volumes of study pat came the reply. None was convinced and General Yaqub the same evening said privately that if India does not attack within next 48 hours then some bfool is sitting in Delhi. India attacked across international borders in small hours of 6th September well within the time limit allowed by the guru.
> 
> 1 Armoured Division was by far the best equipped, trained and motivated formation of the Pakistan Army in 1965.Every body entertained great hopes when it was launched and ordered to break out from Khem Karan Bridgehead and capture Patti and then be prepared to move either south to Harike on the Sutlej or north to Jandiala guru on the G.T. Road. In the event the formation was not able to make much headway and was withdrawn less one brigade into reserve and moved to Sialkot. The GOC and some senior members of his staff were removed. General Yaqub was recalled to the command of 1Armoured Division. Ceasefire came on 23rd September but formations were told to be ready for resumption of hostilities at short notice. Every one plunged into maintenance of equipment, updating of operational maps and revision of plans. Armoured Division officers were kept busy in updating tank trafficability maps of the operational area and the staff was burning midnight oil on revision of operational plans. It was here that the future President of Pakistan Zia ul Haq then a Lieutenant Colonel joined his staff as General Staff Officer Grade 1. Zia was worked to his satisfaction except that his tendency to fly off the handle had to be curbed. Once Zia while making a presentation took too long to come to the issue. Full stop. cried the GOC Full stop, I said. You have uttered some four dozen words. Not a single one is operational.
> 
> One of the reasons for the failure of the division in Khem Karan was given to be the inaccuracy of the Tank Going maps on which the operational plans were based. The Divisional headquarters ordered extensive reconnaissance. But the problem remained. An area judged and marked on map as Good by one Reconnaissance Party was called Impassable by another. The General encouraged junior officers to research on the subject come out with a solution that will give more accurate maps to the commanders for planning and conduct of operations. General Yaqub and Brigadier RG Hyder Commander 5 Armoured Brigade particularly encouraged this writer, who was GSO-3 (Ops) at Headquarters 5Armoured Brigade. In cooperation with a brilliant official of Soil Survey of Pakistan Mr. Mohammad Alam Mian, I produced a paper that recommended two things. First, that ground trafficability should be judged in definite quantitative terms which should give definite guide lines for the quantum of armour to be employed for the battle. The current system of assigning vague qualitative values like Good, Fair, Bad led to no valid operational deductions. Secondly for cartographic exactitude soil survey maps should be utilised and trafficability values superimposed on the delineated parts. This paper was ordered by the General who had by then become Chief of the General Staff to be presented to the Commander-in-Chief at the GHQ. Rather unusual and some sort of a record - captains are generally not allowed anywhere near such sacrosanct activities. It is axiomatic that everywhere work of junior officers is appropriated by high level personages and passed as their own. Not under General Yaqub. He was not afraid of letting a thousand flowers bloom.
> 
> The subject continued to be studied at different level headquarters but the author was carefully excluded. Axioms are not based on nothing. Colonel Altaf Hussain, Brigadier Jan Nadir made their contribution. Later General GS Butt, a doctor in Soil Mechanics developed the subject fully and had it made a part of the curriculum in the training of Armour and Engineer officers.
> 
> General Yaqub’s tenure as CGS was marked by another reorganisation exercise. Logistic System in the Army was given a new dekho. An updated system was put in place. On the Staff Duties side a revised manual of Staff Duties in the Field was published under Yaqub’s signatures.
> 
> So when his promotion came he happily walked out of the GHQ and proceeded to East Pakistan where things were happening.
> 
> East Pakistan in1969 was seething with trouble. Bengalis were unanimous on full internal autonomy in case Pakistan was to remain in tact in some form or the other. An unprecedented cyclone brought untold misery to the people and gave tons of ammunition to the politicians. Political leaders had become more assertive and masses more disruptive. An open revolt was very much in the air.
> 
> For the General it was a case of déjà vu. Back in 1947 he had seen the comings and goings of leaders of Indian independence movement to Viceregal Lodge and now in Dhaka he did not miss the ominous signs. Coincidentally the Governor Admiral SM Ahsan had also been witness to the unfolding of the events of 1947 from much closer distance. It is, therefore, not surprising that they both read the situation in similar terms and suggested the same remedy. General Yaqub made a valiant effort to charm the East Pakistanis in the style of Lord Moutbatten and was reportedly much successful. But whereas Lord Mountbatten had extricated plenipotentiary powers from the British Government Yaqub had no authority to formalise any breakthrough that he may have achieved with the Bengali leadership.
> 
> The military aim of Commander Eastern Command, in bare bones, was to defend East Pakistan against an attack from India. Some of the worlds biggest rivers divided the area of responsibility into four sectors; Jessore-Khulna, Hilli-Bogra, Mymensingh-Tangail and Sylhet-Chittagong. India could attack all four sectors, with equal facility. The lay of communications was from north to south and generally conformed to the alignment of the rivers. For lateral movement there were only two bridges, one across the Jamuna at Paksey and the other across Meghna at Bhairab Bazar. Mutual support and movement of reserves was not a realistic military possibility and if the local population should turn hostile even the miniscule chance that there was would evaporate.
> 
> Therefore, the support of local population was the first essential for the defence of the territory. The battle for East Pakistan could either be conducted on the basis of four independent sectors for which the strength of troops would have to be quadrupled (8 to 9 divisions) or by concentrating east of Meghna to retain a large enough foothold till aggression could be vacated. It did not need a genius to know that first option was physically impossible and the latter politically unthinkable.
> 
> Yaqub Khan, therefore, insisted in the name of military necessity that his task should not made be impossible by deliberately alienating the people of East Pakistan. He demanded solutions of sanity to the political imbroglio.
> 
> On being rebuffed, his resignation became inevitable. But when it came about, some awful lies were fabricated to assassinate his military character. He was reduced to his substantive rank and retired from service. Not a word of complaint was heard from him in public. He accepted the dispensation in the spirit of Ich dien. The regime that had become deaf and blind died in disgrace in the dying days of 1971.
> 
> The new regime resurrected Yaqub Khan and inducted him into the diplomatic service -the second preferred vocation of princes. And thus began a new phase in the public service of this remarkable man. That phase is outside the scope of this article.


Excellent read.

@Oscar @Horus @Bratva @Dazzler @HRK @Icarus.

I wonder if our military academies still produce officers of his caliber and intellect?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

....................................





ISLAMABAD: Former Foreign Minister, Sahibzada Yaqoob Khan passed away in Islamabad. He was 95.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif has expressed deep grief and sorrow over the death of Sahibzada Yaqoob.

After retiring from the Army as Lieutenant General, Sahibzada Yaqoob Khan embarked on a career as a diplomat.

He remained Pakistan’s ambassador to France, the United States and the Soviet Union from 1972 to 1982.

He served as foreign minister from 1982 to 1991. He also served as caretaker foreign minister from 1996 to 1997.

The Prime Minister in a message lauded the meritorious services of Sahibzada Yaqoob Ali for the country as a seasoned and refined diplomat during his postings on Pakistan’s important missions abroad.

.RIP
...

.......
..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dazzler

R.I.P Sir, you served this country well.


----------



## Cool_Soldier

Saaibzada Yaqoob served very well during his period ad Foreign Minister.It was General Zia ul Haq era.
May allah bless him with Janaah_Aameen


----------



## ghazi52

....................
Press Release 
January 28, 2016: 

General Raheel Sharif, Chief of Army Staff visited Hyderabad Garrison today. He met with officers, troops and veterans of the formation and Sind Regimental Centre.

COAS appreciated the formation for their performance in Ops and security and reiterated that Pakistan Army will always respond to the call of the nation and come upto their expectation, may it be for defence of the motherland or during natural calamities.

General Raheel Sharif also visited Sindh Regimental Centre, laid floral wreath at Yadgar-e-Shuhada and offered Fateha.

Earlier on arrival at Hyderabad, General Raheel Sharif was received by Lieutenant General Naveed Mukhtar, Corps Commander.

.




...


----------



## fatman17

Country Risk

Coup risks in Pakistan to decline further after army chief's retirement announcement

IHS Jane's Country Risk Daily Report

27 January 2016

EVENT

On 25 January, a tweet from Inter-Services Public Relations, the publicity arm of the Pakistan Army, quoted army chief General Raheel Sharif as saying that he would definitely not ask for, or accept, an extension in his term of office, which ends in November 2016.

IHS had earlier flagged the issue of the army chief's extension as a major trigger for confrontation between the military and the civilian government of Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif. The issue was likely to be particularly controversial in a scenario that saw the army, supported by public opinion (which is currently strongly in favour of General Sharif, as indicated by digital and social media) demanding an extension, but Prime Minister Sharif is reluctant to grant one.


----------



## Cool_Soldier

There is always a risk of coup due to failure of political parties.Same situation is rising up among parties such as leg pulling, corruption, safeguarding corrupt elements, soft corner for extremists, incompetent leadership.
When situation becomes worse, then a way opens for military to come in power. 
Military will never come in power if democracy is implemented in its real shape that gives each and every institution trust and faith.
Wishing everything thing good for my country and country men.


----------



## fatman17

Posted as received 

A chronology of COAS appointments
-----------------------------------------------------------
ISLAMABAD: The five lieutenant generals, who will be senior most on November 29, 2016, the retirement date of Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Raheel Sharif, are Lt Gen Maqsood Ahmad, Lt Gen Zubair Mahmood Hayat, Lt Gen Syed Wajid Hussain, Lt Gen Najib Ullah Khan and Lt Gen Ishfaq Nadeem.

Lt Gen Maqsood Ahmad will be the senior most lieutenant general on November 29. He is currently in USA serving as Military Adviser, Department of Peacekeeping Operations (DPKO) at the United Nations, New York City. He will be back in Pakistan in August this year after completing his three-year term as military adviser. He has commanded Lahore Corps from January to August 2013. Lt Gen Maqsood has commanded Infantry Division in Murree and was serving in the ISI as one of the directors general before his Lahore posting. Lt Gen Maqsood is due to retire on January 13, 2017.

Lt Gen Zubair Mahmood Hayat will be second in the seniority list of lieutenant generals on November 29, 2016. He is currently serving as Chief of General Staff (CGS) in GHQ. Lt Gen Zubair served as Bahawalpur Corps Commander and Director-General of the Strategic Plans Division. He also served as General Officer Commanding, Sialkot. Lt Gen Zubair is due to retire on January 13, 2017.

Lt Gen Syed Wajid Hussain will be third in the seniority list of lieutenant generals on November 29 this year. Currently, he is chairman, Heavy Industries Taxila (HIT) and before that he was Commandant of School of Armour, Nowshera. He also served on important position of vice chief of general staff but hasn’t commanded any corps as yet. He is due to retire on January 13, 2017.

Lt Gen Najib Ullah Khan will be forth in the seniority list of lieutenant generals on November 29. Currently, he is DG Joint Staff (DG JS), JS HQ, Chaklala. Lt Gen Najibullah was formerly General Officer Commanding of Kharian. He has also served as Engineer-in-Chief at the GHQ, director general of Frontier Works Organisation and is from the Engineer Corps. He is due to retire on January 13, 2017.

Lt Gen Ishfaq Nadeem will be fifth in the seniority list of lieutenant generals on November 29. Currently, he is Corps Commander Multan. He has served on crucially important position of Chief of General Staff during most difficult times from November 2013 to April 2015. He is due to retire on August 8, 2017.

History of democratic governments in Pakistan after enforcement of 1973 Constitution shows that seniority was never a basic principle in appointments of army chiefs except during the second tenure of Prime Minister Benazir Bhutto. Zulfikar Ali Bhutto had appointed General Tikka Khan as Chief of Army Staff (COAS) by changing the top army slot name from Commander-in-Chief to COAS. General Tikka Khan was earlier superseded by General Gull Hassan when later was made C-n-C. Gull Hassan was ousted after a trial in light with recommendations of Hamood-ur-Rehman Commission report. Tikka Khan served as COAS from March 3, 1972 to March 1, 1976.

Prime Minister Zulfikar Ali Bhutto appointed General Ziaul Haq as COAS by superseding seven lieutenant generals on March 1, 1976. Those superseded were Lt Gen Muhammad Shariff, Lt Gen Muhammed Akbar Khan, Lt Gen Aftab Ahmed Khan, Lt Gen Azmat Baksh Awan, Lt Gen Agha Ibrahim Akram, Lt Gen Abdul Majeed Malik and Lt Gen Ghulam Jilani Khan.

General Zia who toppled democratic government of Zulfikar Ali Bhutto and imposed Martial Law in 1977 elevated General Mirza Aslam Baig as a four-star general and vice chief of army staff in March 1987. General Mirza became COAS on August 17, 1988 after the death of General Zia in a plane crash in Bahawalpur.

A few months before retirement date of General Mirza Aslam Baig on June 11, 1991, the then prime minister Nawaz Sharif recommended name of General Asif Nawaz Janjua as the next army chief. Senior most lieutenant general at that time General Shamim Alam Khan was made Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee. 

After sudden death of General Asif Nawaz as a result of a heart attack in January 1993, the then prime minister Nawaz Sharif appointed General Abdul Wahid Kakar as COAS on January 12, 1993. General Kakar held the office till January 12, 1996. Four senior lieutenant generals, Lt Gen Rehm Dil Bhatti, Lt Gen Muhammad Ashraf, Lt Gen Farrakh Khan and Lt Gen Arif Bangash were superseded while appointing General Kakar as COAS.

At the time of retirement of General Kakar, General Jehangir Karamat was senior most lieutenant general and the then prime minister Benazir Bhutto appointed him as COAS on January 12, 1996. He continued to serve on this position till October 7, 1998 when he had to relinquish his office because of his differences with the then prime minister Nawaz Sharif some three months before the end of his term. Other senior generals at the time were Lt Gen Nasir Akhtar, Lt Gen Muhammad Tariq and Lt Gen Javed ashraf Qazi but they all were junior to General Karamat.

After resignation of General Karamat, the then prime minister Nawaz Sharif appointed General Pervez Musharraf as the COAS on October 6, 1998. Nawaz Sharif had preferred Musharraf to his seniors, Lt Gen Ali Quli Khan and Lt Gen Khalid Nawaz Khan. Pervaiz Musharraf toppled democratic government of prime minister Nawaz Sharif in 1999 and imposed Martial Law. Musharraf was not ready to quit office of COAS but he was forced to do so by the massive lawyers’ movement. He handed over the command of army to General Ashfaq Pervaz Kayani on November 28, 2007. General Kayani was made vice Chief of Army Staff for a few months and had superseded only Lt Gen Khalid Kidwai but the later was already serving on extension. General Kayani was the only COAS in Pak Army history who got an extension from a democratic government. General Ziaul Haq and General Musharraf had given extensions to themselves. General Kayani was given one term extension by the then prime minister Syed Yusuf Raza Gilani in 2010. General Kayani retired on November 28, 2013. General Kayani and General Ziauddun Butt were only generals of Pak Army who were made army chief after serving as DG-ISI. General Butt however was not allowed to continue after October 12, 1999 Martial Law imposed by General Musharraf.

At the time of retirement of General Kayani in November 2013, Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif dropped senior most lieutenant General Haroon Hayat, appointed second senior most lieutenant, General Rashid Mehmood as Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee and appointed third senior most Lieutenant General Raheel Sharif as new COAS who assumed his offic[truncated by WhatsApp]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaimiKhan

Lt Gen Zubair Mahmood & Lt Gen Ishfaq Nadeem are the most preferable candidates as both have experience in the current situation. 

Ishfaq Sb led Swat Op, then was DGMO, served as CGS when became Lt Gen, so he seems to be having the most experience among all. 

On 2nd comes Zubair Sb, being current CGS, he must have been close to chief and thus may have been groomed. 

Personally i would see anyone of them as chief and the other as CJCSC.


----------



## ghazi52

.............................................






....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

We all know who is in the driving seat.....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Sulman Badshah



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sulman Badshah



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Max Pain

Sulman Badshah said:


> View attachment 291625


kub? kahan ? kaisay ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Max Pain said:


> kub? kahan ? kaisay ?


North waziristan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Army Chief Visits NCTC, Reviews Trilateral Exercise Eagle Dash-I

February 04, 2016,

RAWALPINDI: Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Raheel Sharif visited National Counter Terrorism Training Centre (NCTC), Pabbi and witnessed the trilateral exercise "Eagle Dash-I" taking place between Pakistan, Sri Lanka and Maldives. 

According to a statement released by the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) branch of the Pakistan Army, the two-week long exercise focused on counter terrorism operations and sharing of field combat experience of three Armed forces.

Owing to the successes of Operation Zarb-e-Azb, a large number of friendly countries have requested Pakistan Army to organize trainings for their troops at Pakistan's state of the art Counter Terrorism Training Centre. So far Pakistan Army has conducted joint exercises with Saudi Arabia, Bahrain, China and Jordan to enhance their combat efficiency. Pakistani troops have also imparted counter terrorism training to Police and other law enforcement agencies of all four provinces, Gilgit Baltistan and Azad Kashmir, the statement read. 

Speaking on the occasion the Army Chief congratulated all participants of the exercise for displaying a high level of professionalism and combat skills. 

He underscored, that such exercises will consolidate the special relationship between the three forces and help eliminate terrorism from the region.

The Army Chief added, that terrorism is a global phenomenon and terrorists have no country, religion or sect. Hence a coordinated global response from us all. He said that Pakistan has been victim of terrorism for over a decade and sacrified a lot but at the end we have turned the tide primarily due to the resilience displayed by the whole nation and professionalism of our armed forces. We are willing to share our experiences with the world for the benefit of humanity and as an obligation towards International peace. 

COAS said that Pakistan Army has also taken the initiative of providing counter terrorism training to our police personnel and other law enforcement agencies in Pakistan in an effort to enhance their capacity and make them capable of skillfully dealing with this menace in an efficient manner. 

Foreign military delegates from Afghanistan, Sri Lanka, Maldives and South Africa witnessed the exercise and lauded the professionalism of Pakistan Army.



- See more at: Army Chief visits NCTC, reviews trilateral exercise Eagle Dash-I | Pakistan - Geo.tv


----------



## fatman17

Military operations helped reduce violence in Pakistan: US defence intel chief

BY AGENCIES

Top US spymaster Lt-Gen Vincent R Stewart has termed the military operation Zarb-e-Azb and Karachi operation as successful in reducing violence in Pakistan.

“Counter-insurgency operations along Pakistan’s western border and paramilitary operations in Karachi have had successes in reducing violence and are likely to continue,” US Defence Intelligence Agency Director Lt-Gen Vincent R Stewart said in his testimony to the Senate Armed Services Committee.

However, Stewart claimed Pakistan will face internal security threats from militants and separatist groups in the current year. “Islamic State’s branch in Afghanistan-Pakistan and al-Qaeda in the Indian subcontinent will remain significant security concerns for Islamabad,” he said.

The US intelligence director, however, upheld that the country is fast improving its nuclear security and is aware of the threats posed by extremists to its nuclear arsenal. “Islamabad continues to take steps to improve its nuclear security, and is aware of the threat presented by extremists to its programmes.”

Expressing concern over Pakistan’s evolving tactical nuclear weapons doctrine, Stewart warned about the increasing risks of an incident associated with the growing nuclear stockpile. “Pakistan’s nuclear weapons continue to grow. We are concerned that this growth, as well as the evolving doctrine associated with tactical weapons, increases the risk of an incident or accident,” the spymaster said.

In January, a US Congressional report had estimated Pakistan’s nuclear warheads to be between 110-130 and that they are aimed at deterring India from taking military action against it “Pakistan’s nuclear arsenal probably consists of approximately 110-130 nuclear warheads, although it could have more,” the Congressional Research Service report said.

Pakistan Today


----------



## fatman17

The chief


----------



## fatman17

NEWS

Pakistan Launches Final Drive on Taliban Bastion
By Usman Ansari, Defense News

A Majeed/AFP via Getty Images

Pakistani army troops patrol a street on Dec. 16, 2015, in Peshawar.

ISLAMABAD — Pakistan on Wednesday launched a push on the remaining pockets of Pakistani Taliban (TTP) fighters holed up in the remote Shawal Valley bordering Afghanistan. Though the advance had long been expected, the timing was surprising.

News of the assault came from the military’s Inter Services Public Relations media branch as the head of the army, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) Gen. Raheel Sharif, flew to the Shawal Valley to meet troops stationed in forward areas before ordering the operation to commence.

Addressing the troops, Sharif said: “The sacrifices of the soldiers will not go to waste and we will achieve our ultimate objective of a terror free Pakistan.”

As well as calling for the terrorists to be flushed out of their hiding places in the heavily forested valley with numerous ravines, which facilitated infiltration from Afghanistan, Sharif called on their abettors across the county to be hunted down.

The campaign in the Shawal Valley is the final phase of Operation Zarb-e-Azb that has steadily driven the TTP its allies and affiliates from their sanctuaries in North Waziristan since June 2014. Since then, terrorist attacks across Pakistan have fallen sharply as the security forces have conducted a campaign to neutralize them.

Analyst and former Australian defense attaché to Islamabad Brian Cloughley said the final drive to mop up the remnants of the TTP in the Shawal Valley was expected this year, but the timing was unexpected, which will likely prove advantageous.

“[Gen. Sharif] did say that there was going to be the last push this year, but most people thought that it would be in springtime or early summer”, he said.

“In fact, considering the climate, it's pretty smart to do it now, as the militants will find it very difficult to move around and to find alternative base areas with access to food.”


He said the military on the other hand will be able to cope much better despite having to face the same conditions.

“Army troops will not find it easy, either, of course, but at least they can use helicopters to ferry into blocking positions, while the assault elements move by foot," said Cloughley. "And they don't have to worry about resupply, as the system is extremely efficient, courtesy of hard-won experience in the past few years.”

As to how long this final phase to defeat the TTP will last is uncertain, said Cloughley, though he said he believes there are factors indicating the operation should be concluded in a matter of months.

“It would be unwise to try to forecast how long it will take to defeat them or drive them out, but the army chief is a very determined man and he's been planning this drive for a long time, and he's probably looking at a wind-up by mid-year, so that refugees can start moving back in before next winter,” he said.

In fact, Cloughley said he believes at this stage Sharif will be focused on what will follow the expulsion of the TTP to safeguard the gains and sacrifices made by the military.

“What he really wants is a civilian system of local governance, not necessarily centered on the federal system, and it will be interesting to see what the new governor might come up with to suggest to Islamabad. I have no doubt that he and the chief have had discussions on this.”

Iqbal Zafar Jhagra was appointed today as the new governor of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province which borders the Federally Administered Tribal Areas, which Waziristan is a part, and Afghanistan.

Sharif appears by far and away the most popular figure in authority in the eyes of the public. However, this has led to persistent speculation as to whether he would accept a rumored extension of his term in office, which ends this coming November.

Sharif ruled out an extension in January, however, stating he would retire in November and the fight against terrorism would be continued by his successor. Sharif’s predecessor, Gen. Ashfaq Kiyani, accepted an extension of his term, and Kiyani’s predecessor was Gen. Pervez Musharraf, who seized control in a coup.

Nevertheless, the story is a recurring one with former president and co-chairman of the opposition Pakistan People’s Party (PPP), Asif Ali Zardari being the latest person to resurrect it. On Tuesday he said Sharif’s rejection of an extension was premature and could hamper the fight against terrorism.

Last month, however, Zardari welcomed Sharif’s rejection of an extension. Zardari last year also lashed out against the military for what he claims was overstepping its boundaries and has been residing in Dubai ever since.

Highlighting Zardari’s change in position, Claude Rakisits, senior fellow at Georgetown University's School of Foreign Service and an expert on Pakistani affairs, said he believes Sharif is not going change his position.

“Notwithstanding Zardari's confused and contradictory statements, General Sharif has made it abundantly clear that he was not interested in extending his tenure. Moreover, he made clear that if the usual three year tenure were to be extended by the government, it should be applied to his successor,” he said.

Rakisits said he believes Sharif is mindful of what is at risk should he stay.

“General Sharif is only too well aware the damage that can be done to the image and reputation of the army if the COAS overstays his welcome. Under his watch the country has made great strides in rolling back the threat of terrorism, and this has significantly boosted the army's reputation, something that was really necessary after years of military rule and little progress in fighting the terrorists.”

“And although General Sharif is by far the most popular and powerful figure in Pakistan today, he would not wish to jeopardize all this counter-terrorism and counter-insurgency hard work by extending his tenure. So I seriously doubt that he would stay beyond November 2016, when his term ends.”


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan, Qatar agree to expand defence ties

February 23, 2016

Gen Raheel meets Qatari Emir, PM, others

RAWALPINDI: Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Raheel Sharif, who is on an official visit to Qatar, separately called on Sheikh Tamim Bin Hamad Al-Thani, Emir of the State of Qatar and Sheikh Abdullah Bin Naseer Bin Khalifa Al-Thani, Prime Minister and Minister of Interior of Qatar, says a ISPR press release issued here on Monday.

The COAS also held separate meetings with Minister of Defence Affairs Doctor Khalid Bin Muhammad Al-Attiya and Major General Muhammad Bin Ali Al-Ghanim, the Commander Qatari Emiri Land Force (QELF).

During the meetings with the Emir and PM, matters related to regional security and enhanced bilateral defence cooperation came under discussion. The facilitation of the reconciliation process in Afghanistan through the Qatar office was discussed in detail.

The Qatari leadership reiterated that Pakistan and Qatar shared brotherly relations which over a period of time were transforming into strategic and mutually beneficial ties. While expressing their satisfaction with the level of defence relations between the armed forces of the two countries, both sides underscored the importance of further enhancing the cooperation.

The leadership of Qatar acknowledged Pakistan’s role in bringing about regional stability and appreciated Pakistan Army’s efforts in countering terrorism and bringing peace in the region.


----------



## fatman17

Land Platforms

Analysis: Saudi 'Raad al-Shamal' exercise looks smaller than billed

Jeremy Binnie, London - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

24 February 2016

A still from a video released by Dira al-Watan (Nation Shield), shows Leclerc tanks and G6 howitzers from the UAE during Exercise 'Raad al-Shamal'. (Dira al-Watan)

ANALYSIS

Exercise 'Raad al-Shamal' (North Thunder), which began in northern Saudi Arabia on 14 February, has been billed as the largest exercise ever held in the Middle East. Some press reports have claimed that 350,000 soldiers have gathered in the north of the kingdom, prompting speculation the manoeuvres are covering a Saudi-led military intervention in Syria.

The exercise's official Dira al-Watan (Nation Shield) media channel has not stated how many personnel are involved, but judging by its media releases, the exercise is a modest affair compared to 'Bright Star 2000', which was held in Egypt in 1999 and involved around 73,000 troops from 11 countries.


----------



## fatman17

Since 1957 Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works Limited IMS Certified

Handing Over Ceremony of Bridge Erection Boats to Pakistan Army

Handing Over ceremony of first batch of 7 Bridge Erection Boats (BEBs) to Pakistan Army was held at Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works (KS&EW) on 15 Oct. 2015. Federal Minister for Defence Production Rana Tanveer Hussain graced the occasion as Chief Guest. The ceremony was attended by high ranking officials from Federal Government, Government of Sindh, Pakistan Army, Pakistan Navy, KPT, PQA and KS&EW.


----------



## fatman17

COAS meets the Emir of Qatar


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> Land Platforms
> 
> Analysis: Saudi 'Raad al-Shamal' exercise looks smaller than billed
> 
> Jeremy Binnie, London - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
> 
> 24 February 2016
> 
> A still from a video released by Dira al-Watan (Nation Shield), shows Leclerc tanks and G6 howitzers from the UAE during Exercise 'Raad al-Shamal'. (Dira al-Watan)
> 
> ANALYSIS
> 
> Exercise 'Raad al-Shamal' (North Thunder), which began in northern Saudi Arabia on 14 February, has been billed as the largest exercise ever held in the Middle East. Some press reports have claimed that 350,000 soldiers have gathered in the north of the kingdom, prompting speculation the manoeuvres are covering a Saudi-led military intervention in Syria.
> 
> The exercise's official Dira al-Watan (Nation Shield) media channel has not stated how many personnel are involved, but judging by its media releases, the exercise is a modest affair compared to 'Bright Star 2000', which was held in Egypt in 1999 and involved around 73,000 troops from 11 countries.




Military Capabilities

Saudi 'Raad al-Shamal' exercise looks smaller than billed

Jeremy Binnie, London - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

25 February 2016

A still from a video released by Dira al-Watan (Nation Shield), shows Leclerc tanks and G6 howitzers from the UAE during Exercise 'Raad al-Shamal'. Source: Dira al-Watan

Exercise 'Raad al-Shamal' (North Thunder), which began in northern Saudi Arabia on 14 February, has been billed as the largest exercise ever held in the Middle East. Some press reports have claimed that 350,000 soldiers have gathered in the north of the kingdom, prompting speculation the manoeuvres are covering a Saudi-led military intervention in Syria.

The exercise's official Dira al-Watan (Nation Shield) media channel has not stated how many personnel are involved, but judging by its media releases, the exercise is a modest affair compared to 'Bright Star 2000', which was held in Egypt in 1999 and involved around 73,000 troops from 11 countries.

Dira al-Watan has caveated the claim that 'Raad al-Shamal' is the largest ever exercise in the Middle East, saying it is "the largest military exercise in terms of participating countries and its military equipment". It says 20 countries are involved (including Saudi Arabia), slightly fewer than the 22 claimed for 'Eager Lion 14' held in Jordan in May-June 2014.

At the time of writing, military personnel from nine of the countries said to be participating (Chad, Comoros, Djibouti, Maldives, Mauritania, Mauritius, Morocco, Senegal, and Tunisia) had yet to be seen in the videos and photographs released by Dira al-Watan.

Another four countries (Malaysia, Oman, Pakistan, and Sudan) appear to have sent infantry units, including airborne and special forces, while the remaining six non-Saudi participants have sent armoured/mechanised units.

Qatar has been the only one to announce the size of its involvement. The Qatar News Agency (QNA) reported on 15 February that the emirate was sending a mechanised battalion to King Khalid Military City in northern Saudi Arabia for the exercise. Dira al-Watan released a video on 17 February showing Qatari VAB armoured personnel carriers (APCs) arriving at the base and soldiers disembarking a Qatari C-17 transport aircraft.


----------



## fatman17

The Express Tribune > Pakistan
*



US Centcom chief hails Pakistan’s role for Afghan peace *
Gen Raheel appreciated Gen Austin’s efforts for peace and stability in Afghanistan
By Our Correspondent
Published: February 29, 2016


Army Chief General Raheel Sharif in a meeting with outgoing US CENTCOM General Lloyd at GHQ on February 28, 2016. PHOTO: ISPR

*ISLAMABAD: *The outgoing commander of the US Central Command (CENTCOM), General Lloyd J Austin, paid a farewell call on Pakistan Army chief General Raheel Sharif at the GHQ in Rawalpindi on Sunday.

The American general paid rich tributes to the professionalism and achievements of the Pakistan Army in Operation Zarb-e-Azb. He also acknowledged Pakistan’s efforts for regional stability.

Gen Raheel appreciated Gen Austin’s efforts for peace and stability in Afghanistan. The Centcom chief also acknowledged Pakistan’s facilitation role in the Afghan reconciliation process. He laid a floral wreath at Yadgar-e-Shuhada, the monument built for the martyrs of Pakistani armed forces.

Separately, Pakistan condemned Saturday’s terrorist attacks in Kabul and Kunar provinces of Afghanistan in which many innocent lives were lost. “The government of Pakistan offers sincere condolences to the government of Afghanistan and the bereaved families, and prays for early recovery of those injured,” said a statement issued by the Foreign Office. “We reiterate our strong condemnation of terrorism in all its forms and manifestations.”

In a related development, a soldier of the Afghan National Army (ANA), who was critically injured by terrorists’ firing from the Afghan side of the border, was evacuated to a Pakistani post in the Kitkot area of Bajaur Agency, the director general of ISPR Lt Gen Asim Saleem Bajwa, said on microblogging site Twitter.

The ANA soldier, identified as Alam Zeb, was first evacuated to the Agency Headquarters Hospital in Khar after he was given first aid at the Pakistani post. Later the soldier, who had received head injuries, was shifted to the Combined Military Hospital in Peshawar on February 26 for specialised treatment.

_Published in The Express Tribune, February 29th, 2016._


















CoAS visits Army Exercise in Cholistan Desert.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

That's one is a new camo (left one) ... Surely it don't look like SPD one 

@fatman17 @Windjammer 

any idea

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Could be FC's new uniform - @DESERT FIGHTER



Sulman Badshah said:


> That's one is a new camo (left one) ... Surely it don't look like SPD one
> 
> @fatman17 @Windjammer
> 
> any idea
> View attachment 296131


----------



## chauvunist

Sulman Badshah said:


> That's one is a new camo (left one) ... Surely it don't look like SPD one
> 
> @fatman17 @Windjammer
> 
> any idea
> View attachment 296131



More like FC SOG...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSG commandos




----------



## TaimiKhan

Sulman Badshah said:


> That's one is a new camo (left one) ... Surely it don't look like SPD one
> 
> @fatman17 @Windjammer
> 
> any idea
> View attachment 296131



Its used by Frontier Corps SOG guys, but did heard a rumor that it may be implemented for whole of FC. But for now only SOG guys using it. You see them in Peshawar guarding roads when their IG sahib is passing through. Dozens are deployed just to protect the IG sb.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Sulman Badshah said:


> That's one is a new camo (left one) ... Surely it don't look like SPD one
> 
> @fatman17 @Windjammer
> 
> any idea
> View attachment 296131



Navy marine perhaps


----------



## ghazi52

..................
*COAS meets Afghan president, top US defence leadership during Kabul stopover*

RAWALPINDI: Chief of Army Staff General Raheel Sharif on Wednesday made a brief stopover in Kabul where he attended the Change of Command Ceremony for the Resolute Support Mission and met with top Afghan leadership, Director General Inter-Services Public Relations Asim Bajwa said.

The COAS discussed regional security and border management in meetings with Afghan President Ashraf Ghani, United States (US) Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff (CJCS) Gen Joseph Dunford, Gen Lloyd J. Austin Commander US Central Command (Centcom) and Resolute Support Mission Commander Gen Nicholson.

The meetings focused on checking cross-border movement of terrorists and coordination regarding the Pakistan Army's Shawal offensive.

The COAS reiterated Pakistan's support to the Afghan leadership, Bajwa said, who acknowledged the Pakistan Army's efforts and achievements in the war against terrorism and its role in regional stability and peace.

Gen Raheel was on his way back to Pakistan after a day-long visit to Tajikistan, where he met with Tajik President Emomali Rahmon and discussed challenges regarding fighting terrorism and the Afghan peace process.

The visit comes as a gunfight and explosions have been reported the consular area in Afghanistan's Jalalabad, where both the Indian and Pakistani consulates are located.

...


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Sulman Badshah said:


> That's one is a new camo (left one) ... Surely it don't look like SPD one
> 
> @fatman17 @Windjammer
> 
> any idea
> View attachment 296131



FC KPK





@fatman17 @TaimiKhan Its already replacing the older uniform.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Quwa

TaimiKhan said:


> Its used by Frontier Corps SOG guys, but did heard a rumor that it may be implemented for whole of FC. But for now only SOG guys using it. You see them in Peshawar guarding roads when their IG sahib is passing through. Dozens are deployed just to protect the IG sb.


Would be an excellent move to mainstream this in FC. I really hope they bring them up to par with the regular infantry in terms of equipment, training and support.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

..................................
September 05 - Field Marshal Mohammad Ayub Khan shaking hand with Jawans at forward area







...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.Update Restoration Effort GB and KPK communication infrastructure .





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1122258147804790

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.Meanwhile at LOC, Troops from India & Pakistan Meet up on PakistanDay...............
.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baron8201



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff General Raheel Sharif arrived Jordan for a two days official visit. COAS was given unprecedented reception on his arrival at Jordan and was received by Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff, Jordanian Armed Forces, Gen Mashal Al-Zaben and Chief of Royal Jordanian Air Force, Major General Mansour AlJobour. 
Later, COAS met HRH Prince Al-Hassan bin Talal and also called on Chief of Royal Jordanian Air Force, Major General Mansour AlJobour .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Inception-06

For those who dont know it:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MastanKhan

Enjoy the video---SSG
ایس ایس جی کمانڈوز کی ٹریننگ کی ایک چھوٹی سی ویڈی





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=785844118183085

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06

MastanKhan said:


> Enjoy the video---SSG
> ایس ایس جی کمانڈوز کی ٹریننگ کی ایک چھوٹی سی ویڈی
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=785844118183085




This are not SSG, check the comments, and the vehicles in the background !


----------



## fatman17

*At SOFEX, Pakistani, Lebanese Commanders Recount Bloody Battles Against Jihadis*


 Barbara Opall-Rome, Defense News 1:56 p.m. EDT May 9, 2016
_This story has been updated with additional reporting and quotes._

AMMAN, Jordan — Two battle-hardened commanders, a general from Pakistan and a colonel from Lebanon, debriefed participants Monday at the Middle East Special Operations Commanders Conference (MESOC) here on key operations which, while vastly different, concluded with nearly identical lessons in the war against jihadi terrorism:

Pre-empt. Persist. Grant no sanctuary.

That’s what Pakistan did in its nearly two-year Operation Zarb-e-azb targeting al-Qaida and its offshoots in North Waziristan, at a tremendous sacrifice of some 780 special forces, according to Maj. Gen. Tahir Masood, commander of the Pakistani Special Services Group (SSG).

In that interminable operation conducted over 15,000 square miles of “nonpermissive” tribal area terrain, Masood’s SSG and supporting forces killed more than 3,400 terrorists, destroyed nearly 1,000 safe houses, raided another 16,600 suspected hideaways and netted a treasure trove of ammunition and explosives.

Masood said SSG and supporting forces have effectively “eliminated” sanctuaries on its soil, but the threat is far from over considering the emerging strategic environment as well as the nature and history of such threats.

“We do not claim to be the best,” Masood told MESOC participants. “But we are the most battle-hardened and experienced in fighting terrorism and we’d love to share our experiences and train with like-minded friends and allies.”

And that’s essentially what the Lebanese Strike Force — the elite commando arm of Lebanese Armed Forces intelligence — did at the end of last month, in an April 28 raid that killed a major Islamic State operative, one of his associates and led to the arrest of another associated with the group, known by its Arabic acronym Daesh.

Col. Fadi Kefouri, Lebanese Armed Forces (LAF) Strike Force commander, said the LAF routinely conducts pre-emptive operations against militants from Daesh and Nusra Front, and no longer hesitates to go into Palestinian refugee camps and other places that were once considered “no-go areas.”

In addition to raids, the LAF routinely conducts aerial and ground surveillance, targeting and shelling operations “in a sustained manner against any extremist militant activities in our area of operations.”

“The key is to be pre-emptive and not to relent. We must make the terrorists feel they are constantly hunted,” Kefouri told Defense News.


In his MESOC presentation, Kefouri provided a detailed account of a particularly ferocious August 2014 battle in Arsal on the Lebanese-Syrian border in which the LAF killed more than 60 militants from the Nusra Front and Daesh. The cost was high, Kefouri noted, with 19 soldiers killed and 27 taken captive, two of whom were later executed.

“This did not deter us. LAF units maintain pre-emptive operations against ISIS and Nusra Front militants in Arsal’s outskirts to this day,” he said.


Last December, in a Qatari-brokered deal, Nusra Front released 16 Lebanese security forces held captive for more than a year. Nine remain held by Daesh, and the LAF “remains adamant about freeing them,” Kefouri said.

Both Masood and Kefouri stressed that no single country can win the fight against terrorism on its own.

“The threat is transnational and accordingly, all the willing and capable should coordinate and cooperate,” Kefouri said.

For instance, Masood told Defense News that Pakistan is communicating on a constant basis with Afghanistan to prevent Daesh from planting roots in Pakistan and to break up its alleged foothold in Afghanistan.

US Army Gen. John Campbell, when he was the International Security Assistance Force (ISAF) commander in Afghanistan, said that Daesh possibly establishing itself within the country presented a good opportunity for Afghanistan and Pakistan to enhance cooperation.

"There have been visits and lots of exchanges even at the summit level," Masood said. Having eliminated most of the sanctuaries for terrorism in Pakistan, he added, "we are improving the border control situation." This is no short order given the geography of the Afghanistan-Pakistan border's high mountains.

"Still the cross-border movement is still on and even now there are occasions when there are cross-border infiltration from the terrorist camps inside Afghanistan," Masood admitted. "However the best part is now that whenever there is any such occurrence, we [the Afghans and Pakistanis] jointly fight them."

And intelligence sharing is also a source of "great cooperation," Masood said.

"We cannot straight away overlook the possibility that ISIS will definitely try to come into Pakistan," he said, but the "current environment in Pakistan is not ripe or encouraging for ISIS. ... We are very hopeful they will not be able to find a foothold."

_Jen Judson contributed to this report._



Ulla said:


> For those who dont know it:
> 
> View attachment 302209



posted already many moons ago. cheers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Leonardo-Finmeccanica has announced



that Pakistan will purchase an undisclosed number of AW139 helicopters for Search & Rescue missions. This will add to 11 already in service, and delivery is to commence in 2017. The contract is part of a fleet renewal program



spread over several batches, including a logistic support and training package.

Industry
*Pakistan signs up for more AW139 helos*
*Gabriel Dominguez, London* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
25 May 2016






Pakistan has signed a contract for an undisclosed number of AgustaWestland AW139s. Source: Leonardo-Finmeccanica


Pakistan has signed a contract for an undisclosed number of AgustaWestland AW139 intermediate twin-engine helicopters, Italian defence group Leonardo-Finmeccanica announced on 24 May.

The contract is part of a fleet renewal programme spread over several batches, including a logistic support and training package. The AW139s, deliveries of which are expected in 2017, will be used to perform search-and-rescue (SAR) operations across the country, said the AgustaWestland parent company.

A total of 11 AW139s are already in service in Pakistan, with five aircraft operated for government relief and transportation duties.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Army mobile hospital

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mr Fikri Isik, Minister of National Defence, Turkey called on Chief of Army Staff (COAS), General Raheel Sharif, t GHQ.
During the meeting, matters of mutual interest including regional security and defence collaboration came under discussion. Turkish Defence Minister appreciated Pakistan Army’s accomplishments in Op ZeA and contributions towards regional peace and stability.







A day long Formation Commanders’ Conference was held at GHQ today. General Raheel Sharif, COAS presided over the conference which was attended by Corps Commanders, Principal Staff Officers and all Formation Commanders.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Industry

Pakistan boosts defence budget by 11% with emphasis on procurement

Jon Grevatt, Bangkok - IHS Jane's Defence Industry

06 June 2016

Pakistan has announced a 2016-17 defence budget of PKR860.2 billion (USD8.2 billon), providing a boost for the country's military modernisation efforts.

The expenditure - announced on 3 June - is a year-on-year increase of 11% against the revised military budget in 2015-16. "We have catered for the needs of the armed forces, keeping in view the security challenges," Finance Minister Ishaq Dar said in his budget speech.

Budgetary documents show that spending on "physical assets", which is thought to include funding for procurement, receives the biggest increase in the defence expenditure. This climbs 25% to PKR211.7 billion.

Employee-related expenses continue to be allocated with the bulk of spending.


----------



## ghazi52

A high level meeting between civil and military leadership was held at GHQ today to discuss issues related to National Security. Federal Ministers Khawaja Asif, Ishaq Dar, NSA Sartaj Aziz and Advisor to Prime Minister on Foreign Affairs Tariq Fatemi and Foreign Secretary attended the meeting. Meeting was also attended by COAS, DG ISI and other senior military officials.






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1161107253919879


----------



## fatman17

Chief looking quite dapper


----------



## fatman17

Maj Ali Jawad Chengezi Shaheed. It is high time we gave the fkng afghans a befitting reply. No pussyfooting around anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Maj Chengezi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Posted as received 

THE GREAT MAJ ALI JAWAD CHANGEZI SHAHEED..... 
An Offr narration who had recently visited the Shaheed to Khyber Rifles.....
- Maj Jawad said Tata ( we changezis call each other with love) all offrs serving in FATA have great stories of their valour and achievements to share with their kids... I am here to contribute towards my cty and to have some war time achievement to share with my kids......I dont want to get retired like this......
- Mind you he was on leave at Psr.....but once he heard of escalation at Torkham, he mov by himself...and said to his family....I HAVE TO PLAY MY ROLE AND WILL BE BACK SOON.....
- He went to Torkham volunteered for Tk tp being Armour offr... and opened a unforgettable chapter of bravery and valour for his kids to share with all and for us to remember him forever......
- By all definition he knew his role to be played much before coming to KR.....
WE SALUTE YOU SIR JAWAD YOUR COMMITMENT AND SACRIFICE FOR THE MOTHERLAND WILL ALWAYS BE REMEMBERED......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

June 5, 2016



By: Samaa Web Desk

RAWALPINDI: As many as 30 colonels of Pakistan army have been promoted to the rank of brigadier, Inter Services Public Relations said Sunday.

According to ISPR, a meeting of the army promotion board was held on Sunday with the Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Raheel Sharif in the chair.

The meeting continued for two days at General Headquarters (GHQ), where various lieutenant colonels were also promoted to the rank of colonel. –Samaa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan to raise 22 additional wings of Civil Armed forces for CPEC security

Khawaja DaudJune 13, 2016 4:12 pm

ISLAMABAD (Staff Report) – Pakistan’s state minister for Interior Muhammad Balighur Rehman has said that 22 additional wings of Civil Armed Forces will be raised to ensure security of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CEPC) projects.

The Senate resumed its session in Islamabad on Monday after a 2-day break with Mian Raza Rabbani in the chair. Convener Special Committee on CPEC Taj Haider laid second Interim report of the committee on CPEC in the house.

Responding to a calling attention notice moved by Abdul Qayyum, Haider said that 17280 personnel will be hired for this purpose. “Over three thousand personnel have already been hired,” he told the Senate, adding that funds have also been allocated for the procurement of arms and ammunition for these wings.

Balighur Rehman said that six more wings of the civil armed forces would be formed for the Special Security Division, which has also been established for the security of CPEC. He pointed out that the civil armed forces were playing a pivotal role in meeting border management challenges and security threats, Radio Pakistan reported.

The Senate’s budget in the next fiscal year and the expenditures incurred during the previous four financial years were also laid before the House.

Since the inception of CPEC projects, the Pakistan Army had announced that it would raise a force specifically to protect them. General Raheel Sharif has repeatedly and stridently played up its importance, the threats to it from India, and the army’s determination to see it through, projecting the army as the best ally China has on CPEC.

Since late last year, the army has been pressing for an institutional role in CPEC. In April, 2016, Planning Minister Ahsan Iqbal said that he had received an “informal proposal” six months back for the establishment of a CPEC Authority, in which the army would have a role, and for CPEC to be made part of the NAP against terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

27 Brigadiers of Pakistan Army promoted to Major General rank

January 7, 2016



By: 

RAWALPINDI: Promotion board Thursday promoted 27 Brigadiers, including 8 from Army Medical Corps, to the rank of Major General, said Inter Services Public Relations.

According to ISPR press release issued here, promotion board from Brigadiers to Major General was held at General Headquarters with the Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Raheel Sharif in the chair.

Those promoted include Brigadier Muhammad Arif, Brigadier Muhammad Zafar Iqbal, Brigadier Ali Amir Awan, Brigadier Asif Ghafoor, Brigadier Muhammad Ali, Brigadier Azhar Rashid, Brigadier Saeed Akhter, Brigadier Nadeem Ahmed Anjum, Brigadier Khalid Javed, Brigadier Khalid Zia, Brigadier Amjed Ali Khan, Brigadier Abid Latif Khan, Brigadier Muhammad Saeed, Brigadier Akhtar Nawaz, Brigadier Sardar Hassan Azhar Hayat, Brigadier Muhammad Raza Jalil, Brigadier Saqib Mahmood Malik, Brigadier Muhammad Imtiaz Khan, Brigadier Amer Nadeem.

Those promoted from Army Medical Corps include Brigadier Tariq Hussain, Brigadier Khawar Rehman, Brigadier Ammar Raza, Brigadier Safdar Abbass, Brigadier Sohail Aziz, Brigadier Aslam Khan, Brigadier Saleem Ahmed Khan and Brigadier W

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE




----------



## khanasifm

11 FF
I think parent unit was 11FF his badge is from 11 FF






The badge worn by 11 Cavalry (Frontier Force) since 1974 is an amalgamation of badges of 21st Prince Albert Victor’s Own Cavalry (Frontier Force) (Daly’s Horse) and 23rd Punjab Cavalry (Frontier Force). It consists of "KABUL TO KANDHAR STAR" taken from the badge of 23rd Punjab Cavalry that participated in the Second Afghan War. The swords are taken from the badge of 21st PAVO Cavalry, however, Christian Swords were replaced by Muslim Swords. The Arabic Numerals "١١" replaced the English Numerals "11". Quranic Verse replaced "KABUL TO KANDHAR 1880" around the Numeral "١١". The bugle on top shows association of this regiment with PIFFERS.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/11th_Cavalry_(Frontier_Force)#1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Senator John McCain, Chairman of US Senate Arms Services committee, accompanied by a congressional delegation including senator Lindsey Graham and senator
Joe Donnelly today went to North Waziristan Agency to visit areas cleared of terrorists in Op ZeA . Having seen firsthand, the erstwhile hide outs and communication infrastructure, been cleared of terrorists, the delegation was highly appreciative of Pak Army's accomplishment of cleansing the entire area of North Waziristan right upto Pak-Afghan Border. Senators also commended the rehabilitation work being carried out by Pak Army to resettle tribals back in their area with dignity and honour. 
Later the delegation also met with wounded soldiers and offrs who were seriously affected during initial phases Op ZarbeAzb and have now voluntarily rejoined the battlefield. The visitors appreciated the determination and grit of all affected Pakistani soldiers and their unparalleled sacrifice for their motherland.






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1179273622103242


----------



## kaonalpha

Last night due to flash floods we lost precious lives in chitral. 6 Soldiers of FF Regiment who were swept away along with the posts that they were manning. And also 3 soldiers of ASCs 3 AT Regiment who died while saving the lives of the soldiers and 23 Mules.

The incident occurred in Chitral at Drosh near Pakistan-Afghan Borders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

kaonalpha said:


> Last night due to flash floods we lost precious lives in chitral. 6 Soldiers of FF Regiment who were swept away along with the posts that they were manning. And also 3 soldiers of ASCs 3 AT Regiment who died while saving the lives of the soldiers and 23 Mules.
> 
> The incident occurred in Chitral at Drosh near Pakistan-Afghan Borders.




Shaheed never die, we will not forget this sacrifice,this act of martyrdom is ultimate level which you can reach as a human !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

kaonalpha said:


> Last night due to flash floods we lost precious lives in chitral. 6 Soldiers of FF Regiment who were swept away along with the posts that they were manning. And also 3 soldiers of ASCs 3 AT Regiment who died while saving the lives of the soldiers and 23 Mules.
> 
> The incident occurred in Chitral at Drosh near Pakistan-Afghan Borders.




Safety First


----------



## ghazi52

General Raheel Sharif, COAS spent his evening with TDPs at Bannu, had iftar with them and exchanged views with them on various aspects of return, resettlement process and development work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## fatman17

ghazi52 said:


> Senator John McCain, Chairman of US Senate Arms Services committee, accompanied by a congressional delegation including senator Lindsey Graham and senator
> Joe Donnelly today went to North Waziristan Agency to visit areas cleared of terrorists in Op ZeA . Having seen firsthand, the erstwhile hide outs and communication infrastructure, been cleared of terrorists, the delegation was highly appreciative of Pak Army's accomplishment of cleansing the entire area of North Waziristan right upto Pak-Afghan Border. Senators also commended the rehabilitation work being carried out by Pak Army to resettle tribals back in their area with dignity and honour.
> Later the delegation also met with wounded soldiers and offrs who were seriously affected during initial phases Op ZarbeAzb and have now voluntarily rejoined the battlefield. The visitors appreciated the determination and grit of all affected Pakistani soldiers and their unparalleled sacrifice for their motherland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1179273622103242



US congressmen are a bunch of hypocrites, the whole lot. Their approval rating in the US is 16%.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

COAS visit Waziristan





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1181009748596296

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

General Raheel Sharif, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited troops deployed on frontlines along the line of control (LOC) in Kel and Bagh Sectors. COAS greeted them Eid and spent time with them. He said high state of morale of troops, operational preparedness and vigil being maintained along the LOC is highly commendable . While paying rich tributes to the supreme sacrifices of officers and men of Pakistan Army, COAS appreciated their spirit of valour, sacrifice and extreme commitment for defence of the motherland.
Earlier on arrival, COAS was received by the Corps Commander, Lieutenant General Malik Zafar Iqbal


----------



## fatman17

Industry

Pakistan reduces military imports, claims minister

Jon Grevatt, Bangkok - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

29 July 2016

Pakistan has significantly reduced military imports in recent years as the country's defence industry continues to develop, according to Rana Tanveer Hussain, the minister for defence production.

In a statement reported by the government-run Associated Press of Pakistan on 28 July, Hussain said that the government has reduced by 90% the number of 'no-objection certificates' (NOCs) that it has issued in support of defence imports over the past three years.

The NOC system is used over much of the Indian subcontinent and effectively works as an import (and export) approval process, although it is not confirmation that a sale has been concluded.


----------



## fatman17

*Who will be Pakistan's next Chief of Army Staff? *
July 31, 2016 | By Farhat Javed | Pakistan





*Story Highlights*

* Seniority of PMA Long Course, coupled with the rank and Pakistan Army number [PA Number], determines one’s standing in the Army *
* What course of action PM adopts this year and who he selects for this coveted position, will have a lot of bearing on the war on terror and the future of Pakistan *
*ISLAMABAD: The announcement by the ISPR a few months back that General Raheel Sharif would not seek extension, on the one hand, had cleared the mist around rumours of his extension, but on the other hand, it had also turned the discussions to the new chapter: who would become the next COAS and hold this powerful and of course, a very important appointment?*

The present Army Chief Gen. Raheel Sharif will retire on Nov 28 this year and Gen. Rashad Mahmood, who is the existing Chairman Joint Chief of Staff Committee, will be retiring a day prior to the Army Chief, on Nov 27. If history and precedence have any say in Pakistan, the appointment of CJCSC is again likely to be made from Pakistan Army, because only two of the past CJCSCs were from other services. In this case, we will see two of the Lieutenant Generals being elevated as four star generals during November this year. Who they would be is a million dollar question, but statistics tell us a lot.

Seniority of PMA Long Course, coupled with the rank and Pakistan Army number [PA Number], determines one’s standing in the Army. Among the present three stars, we have officers from 62nd PMA Long Course, who are the senior most after COAS. From within them, Lt. Gen. Zubair Mehmood Hayat, an artillery officer, is the senior most and is the present Chief of General Staff of Pak Army. The others include Lt. Gen. Najib Ullah Khan, Lt. Gen. Wajid Ul Hassan, Lt. Gen. Ishfaq Nadeem, Lt. Gen. Javed Iqbal, and Lt. Gen. Qamar Javed Bajwa.

Lt. Gen. Zubair remained on important appointments like Corps Commander Bahawalpur and Director General Strategic Plans Division before assuming his present office. He was also Principal Staff Officer with former Army Chief Gen. Ashfaq Parvez Kayani as a Brigadier.

Next in the line is Lt. Gen. Najeeb ullah Khan, who is from the Corps of Engineers and is presently serving as Director General Joint Staff. He was previously Quarter Master General in GHQ and also served as DG FWO. However, he has also not commanded a corps yet.

Next in seniority is the officer from the Armoured Corps, Lt. Gen. Wajid Ul Hassan. He is presently serving as the Chairman of Heavy Industries Taxila. However, he has not commanded any corps as yet too.

Fourth in line is Lt. Gen. Ishfaq Nadeem, who had been Chief of General Staff and was also Director General Military Operations. Presently, he is commanding Multan Corps.

Note that many of the former army chiefs had also served as DGMO. These include Gen. Jehangir Karamat, Gen. Pervez Musharraf, Gen. Ashfaq Parvez Kayani, and Gen. Mirza Aslam Beg, who all held appointment of DGMO before becoming an army chief.

Lt. Gen. Javed Iqbal is another prominent officer from 62nd Long Course, who is presently commanding Bahawalpur Corps and was previously president of National Defence University.

Lt. Gen. Qamar Javed Bajwa is also among the runners who was previously Commander of important Rawalpindi Corps and is presently employed as Inspector General Training and Evaluation, at GHQ, a position General Raheel Sharif held before becoming the army chief.

Normally, commanding a corps carries huge weightage before being considered for promotion to the four-star general. If the prime minister considers this important fact, then we will clearly see four frontrunners for the two appointments of CJCSC and COAS: Lt. Gen. Zubair Hayat, Lt. Gen. Ishfaq Nadeem, Lt. Gen. Javed Iqbal, and Lt. Gen. Qamar Bajwa. Normally, CGS and DGMO are the most important appointments in the career of any general officer, as majority of former chiefs had either been CGS, DGMO, or both.

Prime Minister office has to make the final decision, and recommendations of the present chief will definitely carry a lot of value. In 1992, Mr Nawaz Sharif announced appointment of Gen. Asif Nawaz, three months prior to the vacation by Gen. Mirza Aslam Beg. What course of action he adopts this year and who he selects for this coveted position, will have a lot of bearing on the war on terror and the future of Pakistan.


----------



## Zarvan

fatman17 said:


> *Who will be Pakistan's next Chief of Army Staff? *
> July 31, 2016 | By Farhat Javed | Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Story Highlights*
> 
> * Seniority of PMA Long Course, coupled with the rank and Pakistan Army number [PA Number], determines one’s standing in the Army *
> * What course of action PM adopts this year and who he selects for this coveted position, will have a lot of bearing on the war on terror and the future of Pakistan *
> *ISLAMABAD: The announcement by the ISPR a few months back that General Raheel Sharif would not seek extension, on the one hand, had cleared the mist around rumours of his extension, but on the other hand, it had also turned the discussions to the new chapter: who would become the next COAS and hold this powerful and of course, a very important appointment?*
> 
> The present Army Chief Gen. Raheel Sharif will retire on Nov 28 this year and Gen. Rashad Mahmood, who is the existing Chairman Joint Chief of Staff Committee, will be retiring a day prior to the Army Chief, on Nov 27. If history and precedence have any say in Pakistan, the appointment of CJCSC is again likely to be made from Pakistan Army, because only two of the past CJCSCs were from other services. In this case, we will see two of the Lieutenant Generals being elevated as four star generals during November this year. Who they would be is a million dollar question, but statistics tell us a lot.
> 
> Seniority of PMA Long Course, coupled with the rank and Pakistan Army number [PA Number], determines one’s standing in the Army. Among the present three stars, we have officers from 62nd PMA Long Course, who are the senior most after COAS. From within them, Lt. Gen. Zubair Mehmood Hayat, an artillery officer, is the senior most and is the present Chief of General Staff of Pak Army. The others include Lt. Gen. Najib Ullah Khan, Lt. Gen. Wajid Ul Hassan, Lt. Gen. Ishfaq Nadeem, Lt. Gen. Javed Iqbal, and Lt. Gen. Qamar Javed Bajwa.
> 
> Lt. Gen. Zubair remained on important appointments like Corps Commander Bahawalpur and Director General Strategic Plans Division before assuming his present office. He was also Principal Staff Officer with former Army Chief Gen. Ashfaq Parvez Kayani as a Brigadier.
> 
> Next in the line is Lt. Gen. Najeeb ullah Khan, who is from the Corps of Engineers and is presently serving as Director General Joint Staff. He was previously Quarter Master General in GHQ and also served as DG FWO. However, he has also not commanded a corps yet.
> 
> Next in seniority is the officer from the Armoured Corps, Lt. Gen. Wajid Ul Hassan. He is presently serving as the Chairman of Heavy Industries Taxila. However, he has not commanded any corps as yet too.
> 
> Fourth in line is Lt. Gen. Ishfaq Nadeem, who had been Chief of General Staff and was also Director General Military Operations. Presently, he is commanding Multan Corps.
> 
> Note that many of the former army chiefs had also served as DGMO. These include Gen. Jehangir Karamat, Gen. Pervez Musharraf, Gen. Ashfaq Parvez Kayani, and Gen. Mirza Aslam Beg, who all held appointment of DGMO before becoming an army chief.
> 
> Lt. Gen. Javed Iqbal is another prominent officer from 62nd Long Course, who is presently commanding Bahawalpur Corps and was previously president of National Defence University.
> 
> Lt. Gen. Qamar Javed Bajwa is also among the runners who was previously Commander of important Rawalpindi Corps and is presently employed as Inspector General Training and Evaluation, at GHQ, a position General Raheel Sharif held before becoming the army chief.
> 
> Normally, commanding a corps carries huge weightage before being considered for promotion to the four-star general. If the prime minister considers this important fact, then we will clearly see four frontrunners for the two appointments of CJCSC and COAS: Lt. Gen. Zubair Hayat, Lt. Gen. Ishfaq Nadeem, Lt. Gen. Javed Iqbal, and Lt. Gen. Qamar Bajwa. Normally, CGS and DGMO are the most important appointments in the career of any general officer, as majority of former chiefs had either been CGS, DGMO, or both.
> 
> Prime Minister office has to make the final decision, and recommendations of the present chief will definitely carry a lot of value. In 1992, Mr Nawaz Sharif announced appointment of Gen. Asif Nawaz, three months prior to the vacation by Gen. Mirza Aslam Beg. What course of action he adopts this year and who he selects for this coveted position, will have a lot of bearing on the war on terror and the future of Pakistan.


Engineer Core is out of the question. It could be first or 3rd one. I think But you can say nothing for sure if Nawaz is in power


----------



## The Eagle

COAS arrived Urumqi, China for a day long visit, held meetings with Chief of General Staff Gen Fang of People Liberation Army. Discussed mililary to military relations, bilateral security cooperation and all dimension of long term CPEC security.
COAS also held separate meeting with Party Secretary Xinkiang province, Mr. Zhang Chun Xian in Urumqi today. Discussed Pak-China bilateral relations and regional security issue with particular reference to CPEC completion and security.





COAS shaking hand withGen Fang Fenghui, Chief of the joint staff Department, PLA




COAS flew to witness counter terrorism exercise in Ku'erla(Korla) training base of ( People Liberation Army) PLA. Exercise encompased a very effective neutralization of a terrorists' base in a remote mountainous region employing all the modern aerial and ground equipment and gadgets. COAS appreciated PLA troops for their skills and enhanced abilities to counter all categories of terrorism.
Army Chiefs of Afghanistan and Tajikistan were also present to witness exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

2015 - Partners in Conservation

Pakistan Army & Houbara Bustard Foundation International Pakistan will carry out 18th annual aerial seed broadcast in Cholistan desert.

Pakistan Army Mushshak aircraft will be used for aerial seeding of Mallah Berry, Phel, Dharman and Lathia plants.

Photo taken at Sheikh Zayed International Air Port (SZIAP) - Rahim Yar Khan on August 4, 2015.


----------



## fatman17

Land Platforms

China's Type 96B MBT expected to replace PLA's older tanks

Gabriel Dominguez, London - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

11 August 2016

China's People's Liberation Army (PLA) is likely to use the Type 96B main battle tank (MBT) as the pillar of its tank fleet, replacing most of its older models, the China Dailynewspaper quoted military analysts as saying on 10 August.

Gao Zhuo, a Shanghai-based military observer who is in close contact with the PLA, told the paper that the "excellent capabilities of the Type 96B qualify it to be the backbone of China's tank force".

China's People's Liberation Army is likely to use the Type 96B MBT as the pillar of its tank fleet, according to a media report. (China Daily)

"The Type 96B is the strongest variant of the Type 96 family and is truly an advanced, third-generation MBT," said Gao, adding that the PLA will use it to replace obsolescent tank models such as the Type 59 and Type 69.

China North Industries Corporation (Norinco), one of the country's biggest military manufacturers, developed the Type 96B - a new variant of its Type 96 (ZTZ-96) MBT - in time to participate in this year's Masters of Automobile and Tank Hardware competition, also known as the Tank Biathlon, at the Alabino training range in Moscow.

The PLA sent several Type 96B MBTs to take part in the tank competition, which is regarded as the most watched event in the Russia-hosted International Army Games.

By the end of last year the Chinese military had more than 7,000 tanks in active service, including about 2,000 Type 96s and Type 96As as well as about 600 Type 99s and Type 99As, meaning that the majority of the PLA's armoured force is still equipped with tanks built several decades ago, China Daily quoted analysts as saying.

Huang Guozhi, senior editor at Modern Weaponrymagazine, told the newspaper that despite the fact that the Type 99 MBTs are more advanced, their high price and limited production capacity make them "unrealistic for the PLA to purchase and deploy them on a large scale".

Is the type 96B = to AK1


----------



## Zarvan

fatman17 said:


> Land Platforms
> 
> China's Type 96B MBT expected to replace PLA's older tanks
> 
> Gabriel Dominguez, London - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
> 
> 11 August 2016
> 
> China's People's Liberation Army (PLA) is likely to use the Type 96B main battle tank (MBT) as the pillar of its tank fleet, replacing most of its older models, the China Dailynewspaper quoted military analysts as saying on 10 August.
> 
> Gao Zhuo, a Shanghai-based military observer who is in close contact with the PLA, told the paper that the "excellent capabilities of the Type 96B qualify it to be the backbone of China's tank force".
> 
> China's People's Liberation Army is likely to use the Type 96B MBT as the pillar of its tank fleet, according to a media report. (China Daily)
> 
> "The Type 96B is the strongest variant of the Type 96 family and is truly an advanced, third-generation MBT," said Gao, adding that the PLA will use it to replace obsolescent tank models such as the Type 59 and Type 69.
> 
> China North Industries Corporation (Norinco), one of the country's biggest military manufacturers, developed the Type 96B - a new variant of its Type 96 (ZTZ-96) MBT - in time to participate in this year's Masters of Automobile and Tank Hardware competition, also known as the Tank Biathlon, at the Alabino training range in Moscow.
> 
> The PLA sent several Type 96B MBTs to take part in the tank competition, which is regarded as the most watched event in the Russia-hosted International Army Games.
> 
> By the end of last year the Chinese military had more than 7,000 tanks in active service, including about 2,000 Type 96s and Type 96As as well as about 600 Type 99s and Type 99As, meaning that the majority of the PLA's armoured force is still equipped with tanks built several decades ago, China Daily quoted analysts as saying.
> 
> Huang Guozhi, senior editor at Modern Weaponrymagazine, told the newspaper that despite the fact that the Type 99 MBTs are more advanced, their high price and limited production capacity make them "unrealistic for the PLA to purchase and deploy them on a large scale".
> 
> Is the type 96B = to AK1


Well it definitely is AL KHALID 1


----------



## RAMPAGE

Norince Type 56s, aren't they? 

@DESERT FIGHTER @Icarus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Army research

RAMPAGE said:


> Norince Type 56s, aren't they?
> 
> @DESERT FIGHTER @Icarus


Yup 2 ak and rest are 56


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

World Boxing, Welterweight Champion Amir Khan presented championship belt to COAS today, as a special award of honour in recognition of his efforts for peace and security in Pakistan on behalf of Mauricio Sulaiman, President of World Boxing Council.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Signalian

fatman17 said:


> View attachment 150784
> original WILLYS Jeep


Put to good use by PA. Thats a 106mm RR on M38A1C

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Sarge said:


> Put to good use by PA. Thats a 106mm RR on M38A1C
> View attachment 326652
> 
> 
> View attachment 326659
> View attachment 326660



Nice pics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Army enters last militant bastion


----------



## ghazi52

COAS shaking hand with Minister of Defence, Dato Seri Hishammuddin Tun Hussein at Putrajaya.


----------



## fatman17

ghazi52 said:


> COAS shaking hand with Minister of Defence, Dato Seri Hishammuddin Tun Hussein at Putrajaya.



Chai pani visit


----------



## fatman17

Malaysia has only purchased Bakthar Shikan ATGW in the last few years from Pakistan.


----------



## The Eagle

ISPR Official:

Mr. Bartosz Jozef Kownacki, Deputy Minister of National Defence, Poland, who is on an official visit to Pakistan, called on General Rashad Mahmood, Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee at Joint Staff Headquarters, Rawalpindi. Matters of mutual interest and enhancement in bilateral defence cooperation between both countries came under discussion during the meeting. The visiting dignitary lauded the sacrifices made by the Nation and Armed Forces in fight against terrorism.


----------



## Inception-06

fatman17 said:


> Malaysia has only purchased Bakthar Shikan ATGW in the last few years from Pakistan.



And the Anza series !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan Army cadet graduates from Royal Military Academy Sandhurst. 

August 14, 2016

Print : National

LONDON: The 12th of August 2016 marked another glorious day in Pakistan and United Kingdom relations. Officer Cadet Ammad Aheer graduated after having completed his one-year training at the Royal Military Academy Sandhurst. A proud moment for him and his family!

A son of an Army officer, Officer Cadet now Second Lieutenant Aheer will soon join his regiment to serve Pakistan.

The day was even more special when Major Uqbah Hadeed Malik, the first ever Pakistani Officer to be training the British Armed Forces feeder institution witnessed his cadets march into their final term in front of dignitaries and the Sovereign’s representative, Deputy Supreme Allied Commander Europe General Bradshaw. A feat unprecedented, as Major Uqbah Hadeed Malik is the first ever Muslim since British Army’s inception in

1741 to have commanded and instructed a regular Commissioning Course. He is also a Sword of Honour holder from the same institution in 2007.

H.E. Syed Ibne Abbas, Pakistan High Commissioner to the UK together with his spouse was invited to see Officer Cadet Aheer become an officer and Major Uqbah’s platoon promote to final term. The High Commissioner commended both the officers for flying the Pakistani flag high and cementing the institutional relations between the two countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

The Peace Force:
(An Overview of Pakistan Army Contributions to UN Peacekeeping Missions)

Published inHilal English October 2015

Report By: Lt Col Kabir Ahmad, Major Saud al Aziz & Major Kanwal Kiani

Pakistan Army has a long and cherished history of serving under the umbrella of United Nations. Pakistan’s journey with UN Peacekeeping operations began in 1960 when it deployed its first ever contingent in the United Nations Operations in Congo (ONUC). Over the past 55 years, Pakistan has been the most significant and consistent contributor for the UN Peacekeeping around the World. Pakistan has hitherto participated in 41 UN Peacekeeping Missions including some of the most challenging missions. Uptil now, 144 Pakistani peacekeepers have sacrificed their lives including 23 officers in the noble cause of helping humanity, building peace and bringing stability across the regions. Almost an equal number of Pakistani peacekeepers have been wounded while promoting and advancing the noble cause of international peace.



Pakistan’s commitment to the UN for promoting international peace and prosperity stems from the vision of Quaid-i-Azam, Muhammad Ali Jinnah:- “Our foreign policy is one of friendliness and goodwill towards all the nations of the world. We believe in the principle of honesty and fair play in national and international dealings and are prepared to make our utmost contribution to the promotion of peace and prosperity among the nations of the world. Pakistan will never be found lacking in extending its material and moral support to the oppressed and suppressed peoples of the world and in upholding the principles of the United Nations Charter."



(Broadcast message to the people of USA, February 1948)



Pakistan’s contribution to the UN peacekeeping has been as widely ranged as the varied cultural, geographical, political and security conditions in which it had to operate. Brief appraisal of Pakistan’s contributions to the UN is as under:- Pakistan has contributed more than 1, 60,000 troops till date in 23 countries in almost all continents of the world. Pakistan has remained one of the largest troops contributing country consistently for many years.



Peacekeeping operations have been conducted to create conditions for sustainable peace; may it be confidence-building measures, power-sharing arrangements, electoral support, strengthening the rule of law, economic and social development or protection of civilians in war ravaged lands; the men and women of Pakistan Army have risen above all expectations and served the humanity.





United Nations Operation in Congo – ONUC (1960-1964)



ONUC is the pioneer UN Mission for Pakistan in 1960. Pakistan Army provided logistic support during movement of troops to and from Congo and inland movement of the UN troops. Pakistan Army Services Corps organized the whole operation in a meticulous manner. Its operations continued from 1960 to 1964 with four independent comprising approximately 100 personnel each. The operations entailed movement through sea, air, rail, river and road.



UN Security Force in West New Guinea – UNSF (1962-63)

It was agreed in the UN that Holland would hand over control of West Irian to the UN by 1 Oct 1962, prior to its take over by Indonesia for subsequent plebiscite. In these circumstances, with the world focusing its eyes on the UNSF, the Pakistani composite force comprising 14 Punjab Regiment, 18 Punjab Regiment and support elements, disembarked on the coast of Sorong after completing 6000 miles sea voyage on 8 Oct 1962. The responsibility of this contingent stretched over hundreds of miles including Merauke, FakFak, Sorong, Kaimana and Biak. Pakistani troops effectively prevented skirmishes between Papuans and Indonesian troops. On one such occasion our troops rushed swiftly to Kaimana area on 14 Jan 1963 to prevent a bloody conflict and brought the situation under control. In another incident, Pakistani troops (a company size force) were air-lifted to Monokwari in response to a distress signal to restore law and order threatened by Papuan Volunteer Corps. Pakistani peacekeepers restored the situation without spilling a single drop of blood. The control of West Irian was handed over to Indonesia on May 1, 1963 and Pakistani contingent started their return voyage the same day amidst enthusiastic slogans and cheers of the Indonesian people. The performance of Pakistani troops was admired by world leaders. In a rare acknowledgement of good job done, Chinese Premier Chou En Lai remarked, “The only example in UN history, when a UN mil force had gone in, performed its role honestly and came out was Pakistan’s mil contingent in Indonesia (West Irian)”. The performance of Pakistani troops was also admired by President Soekarno who said, “It was because of Pakistani troops that Indonesia and Pakistan came close together, they were Pakistan’s best ambassadors”.



UN Transitional Authority in Cambodia – UNTAC (1991-93)

When the UN requested the member countries to contribute troops to UNTAC, Pakistan in keeping with its previous record, responded positively and 2nd Battalion, the Azad Kashmir (AK) Regiment was dispatched. The contingent formed part of a force of 15900 personnel from 32 countries. Pakistani troops carried out peacekeeping operations in the most difficult and remote regions. Undaunted by the odds, they handled crisis after crisis and persuaded the warring factions to lay down their arms. Pakistani contingent also undertook a number of humanitarian assistance tasks including digging of wells to provide clean drinking water, setting up of medical camps and provision of teaching staff for local schools. Such measures created enormous goodwill towards the Pakistani peacekeepers who with the passage of time, became symbols of friendship and hope for the war-weary Cambodians. The performance and professionalism of Pakistan’s contingent can be best judged by following words of Force Commander UNTAC, Lt Gen J.M. Sanderson:- “The Pakistani contingent showed professionalism, patience, determination and compassion, which indeed are the hallmark of an effective peacekeeping force”.



UN Protection Force in Bosnia Herzegovina – UNPROFOR (1994-96)

A 3000 strong contingent comprising Battalion Groups and a National Support Headquarters (NSHQ) with support elements was provided for UNPROFOR. 17 Punjab Regiment, 18 Punjab Regiment, 35 Baloch Regiment and 23 Azad Kashmir Regiment served under the UNPROFOR. The two Battalion Groups from Pakistan were deployed in the towns of Vares and Durdevik in Bosnia while the NSHQ remained based at Split, Croatia. Pakistani Contingents were tasked to stabilize the military situation by improving freedom of movement, maintenance of existing routes, providing protection and support to various UN agencies and NGOs engaged in their relief activities and coordinate humanitarian assistance. Pakistani Contingent did exceptionally well in identifying, monitoring and protecting all ethnic and minority groups, refugees and displaced personnel. They coordinated the relief work of a number of UN agencies and international and Pakistani NGOs. Moreover, Pak Battalions themselves provided immense humanitarian assistance in provision of food stuff, medical care, clothing, maintenance of infrastructure and community services, orphanages and financial aid. Specialist doctors equipped with the latest medical equipment and medicines worked with zeal and compassion in treating the innocent victims of unfortunate ethnic cleansing. Mobile teams were dispatched to far flung areas to treat the patients. Pakistani government and NGOs contributed generously and over 1.7 tons of medicines were donated and handed over to the mayor of Tuzla by Pakistan’s ambassador. The Pakistani peacekeepers were also retained by the UN during the highly sensitive period of the change over from UNPROFOR to the NATO-led Implementation Force (IFOR). Pakistani troops finally returned home in February 1996. The Bosnians as well as the international community praised the professionalism, devotion to duty and, above all, the impartiality of Pakistan Army contingent. In the words of local press, “PAKBATT has not only protected us from the brutal assault of Serb offensive but has also infused a new spirit into our lives”.



UN Mission in Haiti – UNMIH (1993-97)

Pakistan provided one Infantry Battalion Group to form part of UNMIH. 17 AK, 15 Baloch and 31 Punjab have served in Haiti. In order to improve the security situation, Pak Battalion discharged its responsibilities with an extensive patrolling programme that also established cordial relations between local population and the peacekeepers. It gave confidence to soldiers wearing blue berets, Haitian National Police and other government functionaries, which led to a degree of stability and cooperation. Pak Battalion also played a significant role in holding of free and fair elections in the northern reaches of Haiti. Pakistani troops also provided assistance for road repairs and reconstruction of schools. Besides adding new classrooms to existing school buildings, they also installed lights in park and streets. In recognition of Pak Battalion efforts, a school was named “Pakistan School” by the locals. Prior to arrival of the UN troops in Haiti, the police department had almost become ineffective due to incessant fighting and the breakdown of government machinery. A large number of police stations were burnt and abandoned. Pak Battalion undertook renovation and repair of numerous important police stations to facilitate the Haitian National Police under a United Nations Programme which enabled the local people to heave a sigh of relief in an eroded law and order environment. Due to the excellent performance, the President of Haiti expressed his gratitude to Pakistani troops in following words: -

“I express my deep appreciation and gratitude to the people of Pakistan, the Pakistan Army and its valiant soldiers for their manifestation filled with utmost sincerity, friendship and solidarity”.



UN Operations in Somalia – UNOSOM I & II (1992-95)

Pakistani troops were the first to enter Somalia following a call by the UN. On 14 Sep 1992, Pakistani contingent arrived in Somalia with the task of securing the seaports and airports for relief flights and ensuring provision of humanitarian aid. After arrival of peacekeeping troops from 24 other countries, the mission was renamed as UN International Task Force (UNITAF) and eventually to UNOSOM II. Pakistani troops displayed their professional dedication to the serve the cause of peace disregarding their personal safety. It was here that Pakistan Army suffered maximum casualties overseas when 43 Pakistani soldiers laid down their lives in the service of peace. The withdrawal of UNOSOM contingents took place in 1995 and Pakistani contingent was assigned the task of covering their withdrawal. On 5th June 1993, Pakistani troops were tasked by the UN Force HQ to carry out an inspection of the weapon storage sites of Farah Aideed. Pakistani inspectors were ambushed by Aideed’s followers who later used children and women as human shields to prevent being fired back. The courageous blue beret Pakistanis fought their way back taking full care that the children and women among the attackers remained unharmed. In the process, 23 Pakistanis embraced ‘Shahadat’, 56 sustained injuries while 11 were disabled.



Operation Black Hawk Down

Olympic Hotel incident took place on 3rd Oct 1993. 75 US Rangers got surrounded and had to be rescued by a joint force of US, Pakistani and Malaysian troops. The grim battle lasted eight hours. Had it not been the courage, valour and steadfastness of the Pakistani soldiers, the rescue operation could not have succeeded and the trapped US soldiers might have perished. The performance and professionalism of Pakistan’s contingent can be best judged by the following words of Maj Gen Thomas M. Montgomery, Deputy Commander of UN Forces in Somalia:-



“Many of the [US] soldiers are alive today because of the willingness and skill of the Pakistani soldiers who worked jointly in a rescue operation. We are thankful to the people and Army of Pakistan for sending such splendid soldiers to Somalia whom we feel proud to serve with. Pakistani soldiers have been completely dependable even in the most difficult circumstances. They have shouldered a huge and dangerous load for UNOSOM and the Somali people”.





United Nations Mission in East Timor – UNAMET (1999-2002)

UNTAET had its headquarters in Dili. Pakistan contributed an Engineer Battalion, Signal Battalion (Pakistan Force Communication Unit) and an Electronic Warfare Company to UNAMET. The Pakistani Contingent played a major role in reconstruction of the war ravaged country and its transition to an independent country. Pakistani peacekeepers were instrumental in maintaining the lines of communication and provided invaluable support to the mission. 14 Engineer Battalion was selected as first Pakistani Engineer Battalion to be deployed in East Timor. The unit cleared numerous land slides, prepared diversions, maintained fords, constructed retaining structures and cleared side drains/culverts. In addition, roads within cities of Suai, Maliana and Ainaro were also maintained. Concrete bridge near Marko Village on Road Maliana-Marko collapsed due to which Australian troops in Marko were cut-off. To establish link with these troops, a 100 feet long Bailey Bridge was launched on 8 June 2000, which was inaugurated by Force Commander Lieutenant General Jamie de Los Santos. The unit also undertook numerous humanitarian works in East Timor which assisted communities in their daily life. Pakistan Force Communication Unit provided HF/VHF radio communication to various components of Peacekeeping Force. The unit also provided microwave communication upto 500 kilometres. Line communication was also extended within Force Headquarters and external line communication to various units. Pakistani Engineer Battalion and Electronic Warfare Company were repatriated with termination of UNAMET, however, Pakistan Force Communication Unit continued providing communication support under UNMISET from 2002 till 2004.



United Nations Assistance Mission in Sierra Leone – UNAMSIL(2001 – 2005)

On 22nd October 1999, the UN Security Council authorized the establishment of UNAMSIL. UNAMSIL was headquartered at Freetown, Sierra Leone. Pakistan Army Contingent (PAKCON) joined UNAMSIL in June/July 2001 following withdrawal of Indian Contingent from the mission and was allotted Sector 5 which was the eastern sector bordering Liberia and Guinea. It comprised of a composite force of Three Infantry Battalions, Engineer Battalion and Artillery Regiment with host of supporting elements which included Mortar Battery, Aviation Unit, Quick Reaction Force based on Special Services Group, Signal Unit, Logistic Unit, Electrical and Mechanical Engineering Unit, Level II Field Hospital, Military Police Company and a Platoon. Pakistani Contingent performed a number of tasks which included patrolling, Disarmament, Demobilization and Reintegration (DDR) of rebels, conduct of presidential and chiefdom elections, establishment of medical camps, winning hearts and minds campaign and recreational activities.



“Thanks Thanks Thanks Pakistan… Salaam to your great mothers those who sent their brave sons to save our life and the life of our kids from thousands of miles. You gave us peace, you gave us security, you gave us food, you gave us honour, you gave us love like your family, we will remember you for generation and generation that you gave us a new life. O’ Brave Soldiers of Pakistan, we all love you; love you, Thanks and Thanks Pakistan”. (A Befitting Send Off By Locals at Koidu)



United Nations Mission in Liberia – UNMIL(2003 – Till Date)

Liberia is a tropical country with thick jungles, long coastline and rugged terrain. UNMIL is headquartered at Monrovia. Pakistani troops joined United Nations Mission in Liberia in November 2003, and the mission still continues. Shortly after taking over the security of Liberia from vanguard military force of ECOWAS (Economic Community of West African States), UN officials assigned the Pakistani Contingent to Sector 2 (Bomi, Grand Cape Mount, Lofa and Gbarpolu counties). A strong contingent comprising 3000 soldiers was deployed in an area which was the strong point and headquarters of Liberian United for Reconciliation and Democracy (LURD), one of the major warring parties in Liberia's civil conflict. To monitor the security situation at border with Cote D’ Ivories, special Border Crossing Points patrols were carried out by Pakistani troops. The Infantry Battalions, Engineer Companies, Road and Airfield Company and Field Hospital from Pakistan Army have rendered their remarkable services. Pakistani Medical Staff have been instrumental in fight against deadly outbreak of Ebola Virus in the country. Liberia has limited surface communication infrastructure that already was severely damaged. Roads in Liberia are in bad condition due to poor maintenance and heavy rains. Pakistani Engineers working day and night have restored many roads and airfields.



United Nations Operation in Côte D’Ivoire (UNOCI)(2004 – Till Date)

Pakistani Contingent is deployed in Ivory Coast as part of UNOCI from 2004 till date. It comprises one infantry battalion, a transport company and one engineer company. Pakistani contingent ensured peaceful conduct of presidential elections in November 2010. After deterioration of security situation in Abidjan, Pakistani peacekeepers conducted evacuation of diplomats from conflict ridden areas. Owing to recent drawdown in Ivory Coast, Pakistan has contributed a Task Force for the Mission.



UN Mission in Democratic Republic of Congo – MONUC (2003 – 2010)

DRC gained independence from Belgium on 30 June 1960. Soon after independence, country entered into a political turmoil when Prime Minister Lumumba was assassinated in January 1961. DRC faced worst kind of power struggle amongst numerous groups that had emerged throughout the country. On 6 August 1999, Security Council vide Resolution 1258 authorized deployment of MONUC. MONUC was headquartered in Kinshasa. In September 2003, Pakistan Army contributed one infantry battalion which was deployed in DRC under Ituri Brigade. Later, Pakistan contributed 3 infantry battalions under South Kivu Brigade at Bukavu. Units under MONUC imparted military training to newly recruited troops of Congolese Army and ensured comprehensive security arrangements in Bukavu during the first ever general elections in DRC.



United Nations Operation in Burundi – ONUB(2004 – 2006)

Burundi is a landlocked country in Central Africa which lies south of the Equator. Burundi gained independence from Belgium on July 1, 1962. Ethnic conflict between the Hutu and Tutsi has plagued the country since its independence. ONUB was headquartered in Bujumbura, Burundi. Pakistan’s contribution included 2370 peacekeepers including: 35 AK Regiment, 6 Sind Regiment, Aviation Squadron, Engineer Company and Level II Hospital. Pakistan Army Contingent commenced its deployment under ONUB with the arrival of Pakistan Engineer Company in June 2006. Owing to the imminent threat of Hutu and Tutsi Fighters, 35 AK was assigned the responsibility to provide protection to civilians. The unit provided security to the IDPs Camps. From 29 December 2000 till 31 March 2005, the unit conducted DDR (Demobilization, Disarmament & Reintegration) of militant groups. Pakistani Contingent provided security umbrella during various elections including: Referendum (28 Feb 05), Commune Elections (4 Jun 05), Commune By-Elections (7 Jun 05), Legislative Elections (03 Jul 05), Senatorial Elections (29 Jul 05) and Presidential Elections (19 Aug 05). The Engineer Company carried out massive renovation and rehabilitation works in the mission area. The company levelled 300 acres of land at ten different locations for various incoming units of ONUB. It constructed eight RCC Helipads for ONUB Aviation Base and numerous temporary helipads. Engineers carried out 60 kilometres of track construction and ensured destruction of ammunition, explosives and blinds. The mission ended on 31 December 2006.



United Nations Mission in Sudan – UNMIS(2005 – 2011)

On 9 January 2005, Government of Sudan and Sudanese People Liberation Movement (SPLM) signed Comprehensive Peace Agreement (CPA) in Nairobi, Kenya. Pakistani Contingent comprising an Infantry Battalion, Engineering Company, Transport Company, two Aviation Flights (3 Puma and 3 MI-17 helicopters), a Field Hospital and a De-mining Company (Later reduced to Platoon) was deployed in Sudan in March 2005. Pakistani Sector was responsible for Blue Nile State with its Sector Headquarters in Damazin. The contingent ensured protection of civilians in the area and also remained actively engaged in winning hearts and minds of the local populace by establishing free medical camps and provision of civic amenities to the population. The area along Ethiopian Border towards Sudan was extensively mined. Civilians including children repeatedly suffered casualties because the extent of these minefields were unknown as same were not properly fenced/marked. Pakistan De-mining Company–1 reached Damazin on 12 May 2006. The company carried out extensive training at Damazin before its planned deployment at Team Site (TS) Kurmuk. The company also had Eight Mine Detection Dogs (MDDs) from Army Dog Centre along with their Dog Handlers from RVFC. De-mining company took this challenging task and carried out de-mining operation manually and by employing mine detection dogs.



United Nations – African Union Hybrid Mission in Darfur – UNAMID (2007 – Till Date)

Darfur is a historical region of Billād al-Sūdān (Land of the Blacks) in westernmost portion of Sudan. Ethnic tensions between nomadic Arab herders and Fur (including other agriculturalists) began erupting into an armed conflict in late 1980s. In 2003, United Nations raised alarm at grave humanitarian crisis in Darfur. Later, a long peace process materialized with the signing of Darfur Peace Agreement on 5 May 2006 under auspices of African Union (AU) along with support of UN and other partners. UNAMID was headquartered in El-Fasher, Darfur. Pakistan Army joined the mission in 2007 and has contributed two Infantry Battalions, an Engineer Company and a Level-III Hospital for UNAMID. Pakistan Engineer Company has carried out numerous construction and maintenance related tasks. Engineer Company carried out speedy completion of Taxiways and Apron at New El-Geneina Airport. Additional tracks were also constructed for El-Geneina Airport. Pakistani Engineers have extended Shawa Airstrip at Zalengei. Pakistan Level III Hospital at Nyala is the highest level of medical facility available at UNAMID and acts as a tertiary care institute capable of delivering indoor/outdoor therapeutic and diagnostic services. It has a facility of 56 beds and is capable of undertaking surgical operations, dental consultations, X-rays/radio diagnostic services, laboratory tests and storage and testing/transfusion of blood units. The hospital also holds a medical store to support 24/7 pharmacy and hospital in-patient needs. Aeromedical Evacuation Team (AMET) is an essential component of Level III medical facility to cater for medical and casualty evacuation. Pakistan Level III Hospital holds 1 AMET, duly capable of extending services at various sites. 25 Baloch Regiment reached Darfur in August 2014 and within two months of its deployment, the unit was confronted with a challenging situation. On 7 October 2014, in response to a feud over livestock, armed militiamen took up positions to attack IDPs Camp in Labado and asked Pakistani Peacekeepers to step aside. The immediate response, robust show of force and aggressive posture of peacekeepers forced the attackers to abort the planned attack on IDPs Camp and resolve the matter by talks. After detailed talks with both sides, a major disaster was ultimately averted. The mediation role by 25 Baloch was well appreciated by UNAMID, Government of Sudan and the locals. The mission continues till date.



Pakistan Army is our hero, our saviour, the one which brought peace within our tribes. (Ahmad Ibrahim Sabune, Chairman Youth Committee)



United Nations Stabilization Mission in Democratic Republic of Congo (MONUSCO) (2010 – Till Date)

On 1 July 2010, MONUSCO took over from the previous Mission; MONUC. Pakistan Army has contributed a Sector Headquarters, four Infantry Battalions and one Aviation Flight to the mission. Pakistani peacekeepers under MONUSCO have undertaken Disarmament, Demobilization, Repatriation, Resettlement and Reintegration (DDRRR) tasks and surrender of Forces Démocratiques de Libération du Rwanda (FDLR) elements, protection of civilians and establishment of free medical camps, and numerous social tasks to help the poor and needy people. In the near future, one Infantry Battalion from Pakistani Contingent will operate as Rapid Deployable Battalion (RDB) to meet the UN Mandate. The mission continues till date.



United Nations – Multidimensional Integrated Stabilization Mission in Central African Republic – MINUSCA (2014 – Till Date)

MINUSCA became operational in CAR on September 15, 2014. Pakistan Army has contributed one infantry battalion, aviation squadron and one engineer company for this mission. Being the first Pakistani Contingent, own peacekeepers established a camp at Kaga Bandoro and carried out extensive track maintenance. The Pakistani peacekeepers are assisting in the electoral process for forthcoming elections. In the line of peacekeepers’ traditions, Sepoy Fahad Iftikhar Shaheed, from 32 Punjab Regiment became the first peacekeeper to lay his life in CAR. The mission continues till date.



Establishment of Centre for International Peace and Stability (CIPS).

As a measure to show unyielding faith in UN peacekeeping efforts, Pakistan has established Centre for International Peace and Stability in June 2013. With establishment of this centre,Pakistan has become one of the few countries in the world having such a centre par excellence. The mission of this centre is to educate and train leaders and managers for international peacekeeping, stability and peace building and conflict resolution within the context of prevailing international and regional environment. Pakistan’s dedication towards the UN has been recognized by the fact that UN Secretary General Mr. Ban Ki Moon himself inaugurated the Centre on 13 August 2013 and acclaimed Pakistan’s efforts in these words:-



“I sense great confidence and hope here today. But the feeling that overwhelms me is gratitude: gratitude as the United Nations Secretary-General and gratitude as a global citizen for what Pakistan and her people have been doing for international peace and security. More than 100 countries contribute troops and police for United Nations peacekeeping missions. Pakistan is number one. It is impossible to speak about the history of United Nations peacekeeping without highlighting such contributions of Pakistan. I thank you very much”.


----------



## The Eagle

ISPR Official

Pak Army team won international sniping competition at Beijing.
Secured 1st position in all indl & team events of competiotion.
Naik Arshad of Pakistan Army declared best sniper of competition.
A total of 21 teams from 14 countries participated in the event.


















Congrats team Pakistan and Naik Arshad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

^ great news


----------



## ghazi52

General Raheel Sharif, COAS pinning the badges of rank on the shoulders of Lieutenant General Asif Mumtaz Sukhera, Surgeon General to formally install him Colonel Commandant of Army Medical Corps at AMC Centre Abbotabad today


----------



## Inception-06

I did finde that in the Russian section, the leather cover/planne could be a interesting Idea for our Air Defence Commanders ?






It has two advantages, the leather/planne cover protects the AA Gun against dust and heat, which saves maintaince time for the gun crew. When the cover/planne is pulled over the AA Gun, hostile Indian aircraft or other enemy units, can not know which dangerous suprise waits for them. If the AA Gun is mounted on a truck it gives higher mobility, for example to quickly switch the position because an enemy artillery attack is imminent. It fills also the role of convoy protection. What do you guys think about this ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

Why do you people keep discrediting your PM, didn't he appoint RS? you guys were all bitching at that time too that RS is chosen because of his name, or that he is a sissy general or that he is a relative of NS blah blah blah learn to respect your country and government and the world would follow



Zarvan said:


> Engineer Core is out of the question. It could be first or 3rd one. I think But you can say nothing for sure if Nawaz is in power

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

Ulla said:


> I did finde that in the Russian section, the leather cover/planne could be a interesting Idea for our Air Defence Commanders ?
> 
> View attachment 330215
> 
> 
> It has two advantages, the leather/planne cover protects the AA Gun against dust and heat, which saves maintaince time for the gun crew. When the cover/planne is pulled over the AA Gun, hostile Indian aircraft or other enemy units, can not know which dangerous suprise waits for them. If the AA Gun is mounted on a truck it gives higher mobility, for example to quickly switch the position because an enemy artillery attack is imminent. What do you guys think about this ?



any news about this?





https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...g99-cs-sa1-wheeled-anti-aircraft-guns.247273/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Sarge said:


> any news about this?
> 
> View attachment 330218
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...g99-cs-sa1-wheeled-anti-aircraft-guns.247273/



A selam Brother, a nice system,would be also effective in ground role ! But I have never heard and read about this or any other mobile AA Gun System in service with thePakistan army nowdays,maybe it does not fit in their air defence/Artillery doctrine ?


Besides that my argument was to use the local products, industry and systems which are already in service, this were the *Type 65/74 AA (ca. 1000 and more stored in reserve) guns and the local produced HINO trucks. *

*Type 74*
*The Type 74 is an improved variant of the Type 65 introduced in 1974. The weapon share the same 37mm cannon and ammunitions as the Type 65, but can be operated either manually or remotely by the fire-control unit consisting of an electro-optical director and a target searching radar. This enables the weapon to operate under day/night, all-weather conditions.*


*Hino PAK Truck:*


----------



## Zarvan

Thorough Pro said:


> Why do you people keep discrediting your PM, didn't he appoint RS? you guys were all bitching at that time too that RS is chosen because of his name, or that he is a sissy general or that he is a relative of NS blah blah blah learn to respect your country and government and the world would follow


He appointed General Raheel because he thought he is just quite man and will listen to what every he would say and other thoughts he has which were ruined. Nawaz when appointing an Army chief tries to look for some some who will act as his personal what would be the world sectary or something like that and most of the times he ends up making biggest blunder.


----------



## Thorough Pro

For GOD's sake.............stop this crap



Zarvan said:


> He appointed General Raheel because he thought he is just quite
> man and will listen to what every he would say and other thoughts he has which were ruined. Nawaz when appointing an Army chief tries to look for some some who will act as his personal what would be the world sectary or something like that and most of the times he ends up making biggest blunder.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

Ulla said:


> A selam Brother, a nice system,would be also effective in ground role ! But I have never heard and read about this or any other mobile AA Gun System in service with thePakistan army nowdays,maybe it does not fit in their air defence/Artillery doctrine ?
> 
> 
> Besides that my argument was to use the local products, industry and systems which are already in service, this were the *Type 65/74 AA (ca. 1000 and more stored in reserve) guns and the local produced HINO trucks. *
> 
> *Type 74*
> *The Type 74 is an improved variant of the Type 65 introduced in 1974. The weapon share the same 37mm cannon and ammunitions as the Type 65, but can be operated either manually or remotely by the fire-control unit consisting of an electro-optical director and a target searching radar. This enables the weapon to operate under day/night, all-weather conditions.*
> 
> 
> *Hino PAK Truck:*
> 
> View attachment 330222



The SP AD regiments in Armoured formations use Anza on Talha.

The infantry formations tow AD guns behind trucks and then deploy them using camouflage. 
The reasons for towing and not actually mounting the AA gun on truck could be:
1. Truck gets engaged with gun and cannot be used for transport or cargo. Cannot be used for any other duty. 
2. A mobile AA platform may not be required. Infantry job is securing and holding a position.
3. Most AD assets are deployed at fixed sensitive locations like airfields etc

Since you mentioned use of leather cover/planne, i think you mean tarpaulin (or "Tarpaal" in local language) ?
Tarpaulin is already used on AD guns towed behind trucks during transit/convoys for secrecy and saving them from weather effects.

The deployment of AD Regiments is expected to be a mix of MANPADS and AAA, with the SAMs forming the outer ring. The AD regiments could be of two types: 

1. Equipped with:- 4 X 35mm twin Oerlikon guns with sky guard radar + 8 x RBS -70/Anza SAMs with Giraffe radar. 

2. Equipped with:- 6 X 37 mm AA Guns and 6 X 14.5 mm Quad A-A Guns + 8 X RBS-70/Anza with Giraffe radar.

The nasty surprise that you are mentioning can also be given by SAM's, requires a launcher and a few missiles. Easily portable and deploy-able within seconds from fixed position to Mobile (like on a truck or Jeep). 

However, If the AA guns are mounted on a truck, they can also provide massive firepower to support infantry using heavy calibre like 35mm or 40mm, which could rip off light vehicles like jeeps/trucks easily and damage IA BMP's.

The HINO truck you have shown seems to be HINO 500 series with 7600cc engine and 251 bhp with GVW 18000 KG.
Weight of 37mm twin barrel gun is 3400 KG
Weight of 40mm gun is 1900 KG
Weight of 35mm twin barrel gun is 6700 KG

The weight becomes double with ammunition included. I think the picture you provided is a twin barrelled 23mm Gun? You can have an idea how much mobility of truck can be affected by installing 35mm, 37mm or 40mm gun.

Range of 35mm Gun = 4 km
Range of 37mm Gun = 7-8 km
Range of 40 mm Gun = 7 km 

The 37mm gun has low rate of fire so its paired with 14.5mm gun which has high rate of fire.

Radar increases effectiveness of AD warfare, since Pakistan AD regiments use GIRAFFE/SkyGuard radars, which have remote(wireless) connectivity. So a mobile AA platform like you have mentioned can be used with Radars too.

Sky Guard.
The SkyGuard system uses encrypted radio-waves so its wireless connectivity can be upto 500m. It can control 2 X 35mm Guns and 2 X 8-Cell SAM launchers simultaneously. The search radar can scan an area up to 20 km and locks on the target at 14.5 km. The radar can track one target at a time and provide data to two to three guns. An additional TV camera enables aircraft recognition. The system can be employed both against aerial and ground targets.


GIRAFFE.
The radar is designed to detect very low flying targets and is linked with a number of firing units for precision target designation. The radar has a range of 40 kms in surveillance mode and is reduced to 20 kms in designation mode.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Inception-06

Sarge said:


> The SP AD regiments in Armoured formations use Anza on Talha.
> 
> The infantry formations tow AD guns behind trucks and then deploy them using camouflage.
> The reasons for towing and not actually mounting the AA gun on truck could be:
> 1. Truck gets engaged with gun and cannot be used for transport or cargo. Cannot be used for any other duty.
> 2. A mobile AA platform may not be required. Infantry job is securing and holding a position.
> 3. Most AD assets are deployed at fixed sensitive locations like airfields etc
> 
> Since you mentioned use of leather cover/planne, i think you mean tarpaulin (or "Tarpaal" in local language) ?
> Tarpaulin is already used on AD guns towed behind trucks during transit/convoys for secrecy and saving them from weather effects.
> 
> The deployment of AD Regiments is expected to be a mix of MANPADS and AAA, with the SAMs forming the outer ring. The AD regiments could be of two types:
> 
> 1. Equipped with:- 4 X 35mm twin Oerlikon guns with sky guard radar + 8 x RBS -70/Anza SAMs with Giraffe radar.
> 
> 2. Equipped with:- 6 X 37 mm AA Guns and 6 X 14.5 mm Quad A-A Guns + 8 X RBS-70/Anza with Giraffe radar.
> 
> The nasty surprise that you are mentioning can also be given by SAM's, requires a launcher and a few missiles. Easily portable and deploy-able within seconds from fixed position to Mobile (like on a truck or Jeep).
> 
> However, If the AA guns are mounted on a truck, they can also provide massive firepower to support infantry using heavy calibre like 35mm or 40mm, which could rip off light vehicles like jeeps/trucks easily and damage IA BMP's.
> 
> The HINO truck you have shown seems to be HINO 500 series with 7600cc engine and 251 bhp with GVW 18000 KG.
> Weight of 37mm twin barrel gun is 3400 KG
> Weight of 40mm gun is 1900 KG
> Weight of 35mm twin barrel gun is 6700 KG
> 
> The weight becomes double with ammunition included. I think the picture you provided is a twin barrelled 23mm Gun? You can have an idea how much mobility of truck can be affected by installing 35mm, 37mm or 40mm gun.
> 
> Range of 35mm Gun = 4 km
> Range of 37mm Gun = 7-8 km
> Range of 40 mm Gun = 7 km
> 
> The 37mm gun has low rate of fire so its paired with 14.5mm gun which has high rate of fire.
> 
> Radar increases effectiveness of AD warfare, since Pakistan AD regiments use GIRAFFE/SkyGuard radars, which have remote(wireless) connectivity. So a mobile AA platform like you have mentioned can be used with Radars too.
> 
> Sky Guard.
> The SkyGuard system uses encrypted radio-waves so its wireless connectivity can be upto 500m. It can control 2 X 35mm Guns and 2 X 8-Cell SAM launchers simultaneously. The search radar can scan an area up to 20 km and locks on the target at 14.5 km. The radar can track one target at a time and provide data to two to three guns. An additional TV camera enables aircraft recognition. The system can be employed both against aerial and ground targets.
> 
> 
> GIRAFFE.
> The radar is designed to detect very low flying targets and is linked with a number of firing units for precision target designation. The radar has a range of 40 kms in surveillance mode and is reduced to 20 kms in designation mode.



Exelent reply, your post shows that you understand your worke, this quality of posting in Army section new Members of PDFshould notice and follow.

@Sarge I will Reply later now I am going to sleep, night shift is over, w selam.

by the way this guy* Maj.Osmani * could also have post his thoughts for this topic here, but he is banned he was also a member in Pakistan Air defence, from what I understood.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muhammadali233

Ulla said:


> Exelent reply, your post shows that you understand your worke, this quality of posting in Army section new Members of PDFshould notice and follow.
> 
> @Sarge I will Reply later now I am going to sleep, night shift is over, w selam.
> 
> by the way this guy* Maj.Osmani * could also have post his thoughts for this topic here, but he is banned he was also a member in Pakistan Air defence, from what I understood.


why was he banned?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

muhammadali233 said:


> why was he banned?


Because he was NOT an army official and was faking one.


Sarge said:


> any news about this?
> 
> View attachment 330218
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...g99-cs-sa1-wheeled-anti-aircraft-guns.247273/


Only thing i know for sure is that we were making AA guns some 5 6 years back. There was this one contract in the factory my father used to work in and i have seen it myself. Twin barrel computer/radar controlled guns is what i am talking about not SP ones but there were was the provision of mounting this on truck (not that it requires much changes but still was mentioned in the contract). It was back in 2011 as far as i can remember. So the only thing i am sure about is that we did made quite a few of these, good numbers, radar controlled AAA guns.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Signalian

Ulla said:


> by the way this guy* Maj.Osmani * could also have post his thoughts for this topic here, but he is banned he was also a member in Pakistan Air defence, from what I understood.



He was an imposter but this reminds me that officers joining AD regiments used to sit in AC monitoring rooms making infantry and armour coursemates jealous on get-togethers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muhammadali233

Arsalan said:


> Because he was NOT an army official and was faking one.
> 
> Only thing i know for sure is that we were making AA guns some 5 6 years back. There was this one contract in the factory my father used to work in and i have seen it myself. Twin barrel computer/radar controlled guns is what i am talking about not SP ones but there were was the provision of mounting this on truck (not that it requires much changes but still was mentioned in the contract). It was back in 2011 as far as i can remember. So the only thing i am sure about is that we did made quite a few of these, good numbers, radar controlled AAA guns.


how did pdf came to know about that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Army research

muhammadali233 said:


> how did pdf came to know about that?


By unprofessional language and other service members catching his faults

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Arsalan said:


> Because he was NOT an army official and was faking one.



 really cant believe, but some things which he did wrote how to shoot down enemy birds did sound realistic ^^

But is it a reason to ban a Member, if he fakes his backround ? ^^



Sarge said:


> He was an imposter but this reminds me that officers joining AD regiments used to sit in AC monitoring rooms making infantry and armour coursemates jealous on get-togethers





Army research said:


> By unprofessional language and other service members catching his faults




That's sound really strange and funny, maybe he enjoyed the fame and time in PDF for a while , being respected as a ex-servicemen. What did he said anything why he has played this false role, was it just for fun ?



Arsalan said:


> Because he was NOT an army official and was faking one.
> 
> Only thing i know for sure is that we were making AA guns some 5 6 years back. There was this one contract in the factory my father used to work in and i have seen it myself. Twin barrel computer/radar controlled guns is what i am talking about not SP ones but there were was the provision of mounting this on truck (not that it requires much changes but still was mentioned in the contract). It was back in 2011 as far as i can remember. So the only thing i am sure about is that we did made quite a few of these, good numbers, radar controlled AAA guns.




May be you mean the local upgrade of the Type-74 * 37mm twin guns by the COMPANY GIDS*:

*Automatic Fire Control System*
*Up-gradation of 37mm Anti Aircraft Gun*
*




*


The original 37mm twin barrel AD gun has been upgraded in order to meet the present combat threats. The upgraded gun with its new firing system gives a unique combination of modern technology resulting in a very reliable weapon system. Capable to track high speed targets coupled with auto ranging. The gun can be operated in three modes, i.e. joystick, handheld fire control and laser aiming sight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Pakistani AAA has been lagging both for a lack of funds and more importantly for a lack of direction and understanding. 
The Army had almost resigned its air defence duties to the PAF in anything besides short range sams and AAA. Personal encounters with many PA officers had me shocked to their utter lack of knowledge with ADA beyond basic ideas and their total lack of understanding of even the basics of Air Warfare and projects. 

This is where Pakistan is truly ill-fated that due to its military's overbearing status; no one is there to take them to task for their failures and they learnt very little lessons from their past conflicts until a new cadre of internet exposed officers decided to change things around. 

On the other hand, the IA learns more and more lessons from its past histories and despite their inherent need to impose a superior sense of self; a good number of stoic and well balanced officers on their end ensure that their tactics and ideas are far superior in conventional warfare.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arsalan

Ulla said:


> really cant believe, but some things which he did wrote how to shoot down enemy birds did sound realistic ^^
> 
> But is it a reason to ban a Member, if he fakes his backround ? ^^


Sure it is! Specially when someone is saying he from Military for that title then it gets that much more complex. Never a good thing to claim something that you are not.



> May be you mean the local upgrade of the Type-74 * 37mm twin guns by the COMPANY GIDS*:
> 
> *Automatic Fire Control System*
> *Up-gradation of 37mm Anti Aircraft Gun*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> The original 37mm twin barrel AD gun has been upgraded in order to meet the present combat threats. The upgraded gun with its new firing system gives a unique combination of modern technology resulting in a very reliable weapon system. Capable to track high speed targets coupled with auto ranging. The gun can be operated in three modes, i.e. joystick, handheld fire control and laser aiming sight.


Nops, Not the upgrades. The one i am talking about were new manufacturings.



muhammadali233 said:


> how did pdf came to know about that?


The same way we know that you are working for Mossad! 

Kidding, the moderators use IP checks. There is a system for duplicate accounts and stuff. Be aware

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Arsalan said:


> The same way we know that you are working for Mossad!



Brother you did made my day did not laugh so much since days after worke,Muahah I was shocked to read that, then I continued to read and saw its joke 

whats about my, did you light my backround also ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Ulla said:


> Brother you did made my day did not laugh so much since days after worke,Muahah I was shocked to read that, then I continued to read and saw its joke
> 
> whats about my, did you light my backround also ?


Lolz,
Good to know you are one who can take a joke 

Dont worry i am sure there was not problem with your profile and that is why admins and mods never took any action. Just keep up the good work and enjoy your time on PDF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Army air defence primary duty is to defend strategic installations. forward air defence is primarily based on portable SAM systems. remember kargil, they were pretty effective.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

fatman17 said:


> Army air defence primary duty is to defend strategic installations. forward air defence is primarily based on portable SAM systems. remember kargil, they were pretty effective.



The problem is the overwhelming Indian air force, which rapidly grows from year to year, faster than ours. That is the reason why many members here are talking about air defense, because the Indian air superiority in numbers and quality can not be longer talked down and answered with 70 F-16. Especially on the battlefield for our ground forces it will have devasting and seriously danger, see Soviet and American air superiority in the second world war, the Wehrmacht was unabel to conduct any effective offensive operation, because the german formations came 24 hours under the fire of USAF or RAF. There must be find a fast solution to overcome this danger or we have to live with this fact ! Many Members for example Mr Oscar and Masterkhan have already discussed this issue to death. Lets see which cards PAF has hidden and will play in any future confclit, Longewala 1971 looked bad for our ground Troops, the same was 1999 in Kargil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Army peace keepers


----------



## Signalian

Ulla said:


> The problem is the overwhelming Indian air force, which rapidly grows from year to year, faster than ours. That is the reason why many members here are talking about air defense, because the Indian air superiority in numbers and quality can not be longer talked down and answered with 70 F-16. Especially on the battlefield for our ground forces it will have devasting and seriously danger, see Soviet and American air superiority in the second world war, the Wehrmacht was unabel to conduct any effective offensive operation, because the german formations came 24 hours under the fire of USAF or RAF. There must be find a fast solution to overcome this danger or we have to live with this fact ! Many Members for example Mr Oscar and Masterkhan have already discussed this issue to death. Lets see which cards PAF has hidden and will play in any future confclit, Longewala 1971 looked bad for our ground Troops, the same was 1999 in Kargil.


Concerning Air Defence when operating in enemy territory.

This is an excerpt from an officer who was commanding a unit (38 cavalry) which took part in battle of Longewala regarding providing air defence to Pakistan armoured forces taking part in the battle.

In the first week of November 1971, 38 Cavalry, less ‘A’ Squadron detached to 55 Brigade at Chor, concentrated at Manthar, about 25 miles on the road Sadiqabad-Rahimyar Khan. A few days after the regiment concentrated, the COAS and Air Marshal Rahim, the PAF chief came to Rahimyar Khan where the 18 Division plan was discussed and *the PAF chief assured the required air support for this operation.*

Operational group(Basically units of 18 Division):
22 cavalry (T-59 tanks, took the maximum losses)
38 Cavalry (Sherman tanks, had problems with overhauled engine, was tasked to capture Jaiselmer after Longewala)
1 Punjab Regiment
28 baluch Regiment 
Mortar battery
Where is the AD regiment?

When the 18 Division "Operational group" assembled, the PAF liaison officer, a wing commander informed the ‘Operational Group' that the* PAF would not be able to support the operation* because the Jacobabad airfield had not been activated.

The GOC 18 Division called up CGS in GHQ and advised him on situation *that PAF has backed off at the last moment*. The CGS told the GOC to go ahead with the operation and the operation failed.

This was an armoured force which had no AD SP support and PAF backed out. 

In recent conflict, the AAA guns like 35mm or 37mm or 40mm will be useless against IAF strike aircrafts. even the Shoulder based SAM's like Anza/Stinger/RBS-70 will be useless due to altitude at which IAF will drop LGB or unguided bombs at Pakistan infantry positions in Indian territory.

If PAF is absent, Pakistan Army would need to send in LY-80 battery or SPADA-2000 battery to counter IAF strike aircrafts like Mirage-2000, SU-30 MKI and Jaguar aircrafts but this is highly doubtful. 

Any other PA SAM system that can engage IAF above 10,000 meters?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

Sarge said:


> Concerning Air Defence when operating in enemy territory.
> 
> This is an excerpt from an officer who was commanding a unit (38 cavalry) which took part in battle of Longewala regarding providing air defence to Pakistan armoured forces taking part in the battle.
> 
> In the first week of November 1971, 38 Cavalry, less ‘A’ Squadron detached to 55 Brigade at Chor, concentrated at Manthar, about 25 miles on the road Sadiqabad-Rahimyar Khan. A few days after the regiment concentrated, the COAS and Air Marshal Rahim, the PAF chief came to Rahimyar Khan where the 18 Division plan was discussed and *the PAF chief assured the required air support for this operation.*
> 
> Operational group(Basically units of 18 Division):
> 22 cavalry (T-59 tanks, took the maximum losses)
> 38 Cavalry (Sherman tanks, had problems with overhauled engine, was tasked to capture Jaiselmer after Longewala)
> 1 Punjab Regiment
> 28 baluch Regiment
> Mortar battery
> Where is the AD regiment?
> 
> When the 18 Division "Operational group" assembled, the PAF liaison officer, a wing commander informed the ‘Operational Group' that the* PAF would not be able to support the operation* because the Jacobabad airfield had not been activated.
> 
> The GOC 18 Division called up CGS in GHQ and advised him on situation *that PAF has backed off at the last moment*. The CGS told the GOC to go ahead with the operation and the operation failed.
> 
> This was an armoured force which had no AD SP support and PAF backed out.
> 
> In recent conflict, the AAA guns like 35mm or 37mm or 40mm will be useless against IAF strike aircrafts. even the Shoulder based SAM's like Anza/Stinger/RBS-70 will be useless due to altitude at which IAF will drop LGB or unguided bombs at Pakistan infantry positions in Indian territory.
> 
> If PAF is absent, Pakistan Army would need to send in LY-80 battery or SPADA-2000 battery to counter IAF strike aircrafts like Mirage-2000, SU-30 MKI and Jaguar aircrafts but this is highly doubtful.
> 
> Any other PA SAM system that can engage IAF above 10,000 meters?



You have exelent pointed out the horror situation for a offensive operation.

But imagine the battle will fought only near the Border and inside Pakistan ?

May be there is a doctrine to let the enemy come in your land, to fight it than under your local air defence shield, which is provided than by the point defence fighters like F-7 and F-7PG, of course the air defence situation will look totally different when we talk about defence and not offensive operations. That might be a Idea ?

So in this case the high altitude shield air defence shield will be provided by the PAF and the local SAMs:

Everything under the operational altitude of the SAMs (FM-90-Spada-HQ16) comes under the task of AA Guns and Manpads. So the IAF has to fly in any of this red zones, there will be no free walk in for IAF !


----------



## Signalian

Ulla said:


> You have exelent pointed out the horror situation for a offensive operation.
> 
> But imagine the battle will fought only near the Border and inside Pakistan ?
> 
> May be there is a doctrine to let the enemy come in your land, to fight it than under your local air defence shield, which is provided than by the point defence fighters like F-7 and F-7PG, of course the air defence situation will look totally different when we talk about defence and not offensive operations. That might be a Idea ?
> 
> So in this case the high altitude shield air defence shield will be provided by the PAF and the local SAMs:
> 
> Everything under the operational altitude of the SAMs (FM-90-Spada-HQ16) comes under the task of AA Guns and Manpads. So the IAF has to fly in any of this red zones, there will be no free walk in for IAF !



The Pakistan Army wants to take the war to India so will launch offensive inside India:
1.The enemy is kept off-balance as it will be tied up containing the Pakistani offensive into its territory rather than launching an offensive into Pakistani territory.
2.The Pakistani Army hopes to contain the fighting on the Indian side of the border so that any collateral or other damage will be suffered by India.
3.Indian territory of strategic importance once seized, will give the Pakistani Army a bargaining chip to be used in the aftermath of a ceasefire brought about by international pressure after 3–4 weeks of fighting.

Medium Range/High altitude SAM cover will be required. Very doubtful that LY-80 or SPADA-2000 will be sent across the border to accompany Pakistan Army. FM 90 operating altitude is 6000 m.

There are Chinese examples out there that could be procured:

1. Sky Dragon 50 (basically PL-12/SD-10 fired from ground, altitude is upto 20,000 m)
2. HQ-12/ KS-1A mobile SAM launcher (altitude 25-27,000 m)
3. HQ-2B (which is said to be in service with PAF, altitude 25,000 m)

HQ-17 is based on Tor M-1 which is designed to shoot down precision guided weapons like ALCM.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Army research

Sarge said:


> The Pakistan Army wants to take the war to India so will launch offensive inside India:
> 1.The enemy is kept off-balance as it will be tied up containing the Pakistani offensive into its territory rather than launching an offensive into Pakistani territory.
> 2.The Pakistani Army hopes to contain the fighting on the Indian side of the border so that any collateral or other damage will be suffered by India.
> 3.Indian territory of strategic importance once seized, will give the Pakistani Army a bargaining chip to be used in the aftermath of a ceasefire brought about by international pressure after 3–4 weeks of fighting.
> 
> Medium Range/High altitude SAM cover will be required. Very doubtful that LY-80 or SPADA-2000 will be sent across the border to accompany Pakistan Army. FM 90 operating altitude is 6000 m.
> 
> There are Chinese examples out there that could be procured:
> 
> 1. Sky Dragon 50 (basically PL-12/SD-10 fired from ground, altitude is upto 20,000 m)
> 2. HQ-12/ KS-1A mobile SAM launcher (altitude 25-27,000 m)
> 3. HQ-2B (which is said to be in service with PAF, altitude 25,000 m)
> 
> HQ-17 is based on Tor M-1 which is designed to shoot down precision guided weapons like ALCM.


The doctrine is from wiki pedia right ?


----------



## Inception-06

Army research said:


> The doctrine is from wiki pedia right ?




Its a well known fact, which you can read in every PDF Forum, in the new and older PDFs, so now its also written in wikipedia,I see no harm if we quote it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

Army research said:


> The doctrine is from wiki pedia right ?


when I started typing, it occurred to me that some-what similar is written on wiki.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

Sarge said:


> when I started typing, it occurred to me that some-what similar is written on wiki.



@Zarvan @fatman17 @Arsalan @Oscar @Horus

Check and enjoy this Video:

Al-Khalid.T-80UD and Al-Zarrar on way to Duty !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arsalan

Ulla said:


> @Zarvan @fatman17 @Arsalan @Oscar @Horus
> 
> Check and enjoy this Video:
> 
> Al-Khalid.T-80UD and Al-Zarrar on way to Duty !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 331886


Oyy it reminds me of Taxila.
I reminded me of those good old days.

My school was in the area and i used to see those trains rolling carrying the goodies. Good times. 
Thanks a lot for tagging me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Arsalan said:


> Oyy it reminds me of Taxila.
> I reminded me of those good old days.
> 
> My school was in the area and i used to see those trains rolling carrying the goodies. Good times.
> Thanks a lot for tagging me.





You are welocme, but where is Malakwal, somewehere in Punjab right ? (the Video is from this year May)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Ulla said:


> You are welocme, but where is Malakwal, somewehere in Punjab right ? (the Video is from this year May)


Yes, this particular one is NOT Taxila. Malakwall is near Mandi Bahauddin. 
I was referring to the SIMILAR trains rolling out of HIT with all those vehicles. That is where they are built

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

An eyewitness offr's remarks about COAS cmts on 6th Sep:-

*It was the closest and longest encounter with COAS yesterday... Proud to be a first hand witness of an extraordinary personality.. after the event he was sitting from 10 30 till 2 o clock at night , met every Next of kin of shaheed individually... He dragged a chair and just sat down right there after the event. Talked to each one of them one by one, issued orders and then met soldiers under treatment at AFIRM, had photographs taken with every one individually.. And then while leaving he turned back and walked over to civ labours working on dismantling the stage and venue and shook hand with every one gave them the souvenirs as well... Such patience and big heart defying all fatigue and tiredness needs a special personality and blessed soul..*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Weapons

China develops longer-range HQ-16 SAM variant

Richard D Fisher Jr, Washington DC and Neil Gibson, London - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

07 September 2016

The China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation (CASIC) has developed a new variant of its HQ-16 (Red Flag-16) self-propelled medium-range surface-to-air missile (SAM), according to imagery released by Chinese state television in early September.

New imagery reveals that China has developed a new variant of its HQ-16 self-propelled surface-to-air missile. (CCTV)

The new variant (referred to by some as the HQ-16B) appears to have an improved rocket motor and revised wings, which sources say increase the missile's range to 70 km, up from the 40 km credited to the HQ-16, in service with the air defence units of the People's Liberation Army Ground Force (PLAGF).

In late September/early October 2011 official Chinese media reported that co-development between Russia and China of the HQ-16 had been completed and that the missile had reached operational capability within the Chinese army. It is understood that development within China commenced as early as 2005.

The HQ-16 SAM is similar to the 9M38E series of export missiles that form part of the Russian Almaz-Antey Shtil systems China purchased for use on its Sovremenny-class (Project 956E/956EM) and Type 052B destroyers.

But the HQ-16 would also seem to have some aspects of the vertically launched 9M317M, never supplied to China as far as can be ascertained. In its naval guise, the HQ-16 is known as the HHQ-16 (Red Sea-16). The HQ-16 is also referred to as the HQ-16A.

Almaz-Antey reportedly provided missile technology to aid China's development of the HQ-16, as it did with the HQ-9 SAM system, which is analogous to Almaz-Antey's S-300 SAM.

The HQ-16 has reportedly been delivered to the Shenyang Military Region.


----------



## Signalian

Ulla said:


> @Zarvan @fatman17 @Arsalan @Oscar @Horus
> 
> Check and enjoy this Video:
> 
> Al-Khalid.T-80UD and Al-Zarrar on way to Duty !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 331886



Interesting to see T-59 based ARV too along with M-88.

Thank for sharing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

THE EXPRESS TRIBUNE > PAKISTAN

In a first, Pakistan, Russia to hold joint war games

By Kamran Yousaf

Published: September 12, 2016

Islamabad also mulls purchase of advanced jets from Moscow. PHOTO: FILE

ISLAMABAD: South Asia appears to be on the cusp of a strategic realignment, though nobody is ready to talk about it candidly. Pakistan and Russia are set to hold their first-ever joint military exercises later this year, officials and diplomatic sources said on Sunday. Not only that, Islamabad is also considering purchase of advanced Russian warplanes.

The joint military drill is seen as another step in growing military-to-military cooperation, indicating a steady growth in bilateral relationship between the two countries, whose ties had been marred by Cold War rivalry for decades.

20 nations, including Pakistan join major military manoeuvre in Saudi

A senior Pakistani official said that around 200 military personnel from the two sides would take part in the joint military exercises scheduled for later this year.

Pakistan’s Ambassador to Moscow Qazi Khalilullah told The Express Tribune that this is the first time that military personnel from the two countries would be taking part in joint military drills, otherwise called ‘Friendship-2016’. He, however, did not divulge further details about the nature of the exercises or dates.

The development, Khalilullah said, reflected increased cooperation between the two countries. “This obviously indicates a desire on both sides to broaden defence and military-technical cooperation,” he separately told a Russian news agency last week.

Islamabad decided to broaden its foreign policy options after its relations with the United States deteriorated first due to a secret raid at Abbottabad to kill al Qaeda kingpin Osama bin Laden in May 2011 and then killing of 24 Pakistani soldiers in Nato airstrikes at Salala check post along the Afghan border.

The joint session of parliament after debating the negative fallout of the US and Nato actions approved the new foreign policy guidelines that envisaged reaching out to Russia.

Russia boosting ties with Pakistan: Putin

Based on the recommendations of the recent envoys’ conference, Pakistan’s foreign ministry also called for increased engagements with Russia.

Those recommendations also stemmed from recent developments where US lawmakers blocked funds for eight Lockheed Martin Corporation’s F-16 fighter jets. The US was supposed to partly fund the deal, paying $430 million, but US lawmakers blocked it for Pakistan’s apparent lack of action against militants.

Pakistan decided to look at alternative sources to purchase the aircraft including from Jordan, with Turkey offering to modernise Pakistan’s existing fleet of fighters.

Over the last 15 months, the chiefs of Pakistan’s Army, Navy and Air Force travelled to Russia in a development signalling the growing defence ties between the two countries. The flurry of high-level exchanges resulted in the signing of a deal between Pakistan and Russia for the purchase of four MI-35 attack helicopters.

The formal agreement, which was signed in Moscow in August 2015, was considered a major policy shift on part of Russia in the wake of growing strategic partnership between the US and India.

Moscow for long ignored Islamabad in a bid to please its long-term ally New Delhi. But as a result of India’s growing tilt towards the US, Russia has now begun to expand its cooperation with Pakistan.

For its part, Islamabad is eager to improve its ties with Moscow to diversify its options in the event of any stalemate in ties with Washington.

After securing a deal of MI-35 helicopters, Pakistan is also exploring options to buy Su-35 fighter jets from Russia. For this purpose, Chief of Air Staff Air Chief Marshal Sohail Aman visited Moscow in July.

The Pakistani ambassador said the PAF chief held ‘fruitful’ discussions with Russian authorities but would not provide further details of new military purchases, including the multirole, air superiority fighter Sukhoi Su-35.

Other defence officials were quoted by Russian news agency as saying that Pakistan was still in initial stages of negotiation for these weapons platforms and that the military was also looking at anti-tank weapons and air defense systems.

Published in The Express Tribune, September 12th, 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Govt mulls using drones for CPEC security

Last Updated On 22 August,2016 

Drone will be an apt weapon to counter any terror attack within lesser time

ISLAMABAD (Dunya News) – Government is reportedly considering using armed drones for security of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor projects, reported Monday.

Sources privy to the government stated that the government is of the viewpoint that unmanned aircrafts should be used to secure different routes, railways track and gas pipelines under construction with cooperation of China as part of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor.

Drone will be an apt weapon to counter any terror attack within lesser time.

Sources also stated that Minister of Planning, National Reforms, and Development Ahsan Iqbal has discussed the possibility with the Prime Minister and production of drones will be ramped up if a formal decision is taken in the near future.

Around 8,000 Chinese workers are employed in Pakistan at the moment under at least 210 projects after China invested $46 billion. Some 8,000 military personnel, 500 SSG commandos and paramilitary troops are performing duties at different projects.

Another 7,000 Chinese nationals are expected to arrive in Pakistan once construction of other projects starts.

According to the sources, a conference is scheduled to be organised in Islamabad’s Expo Centre on August 29 regarding China-Pakistan Economic Corridor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

*ISPR Official
*

9 days Pak-US Joint Exercise “Inspired Gambit” concluded at South Carolina USA.SSG& Aviation troops participated.Exercise was aimed to gain from each other experience in the domain of counter terrorism & counter IED operations


----------



## Devil Soul

*Pak-US joint exercise ‘Inspired Gambit’ concludes *
Home / National / Pak-US joint exercise ‘Inspired Gambit’ concludes 
By Web Desk
September 15, 2016
Latest : National

0
0





RAWALPINDI: Pakistan and United States joint exercise “Inspired Gambit” has concluded in South Carolina, US, Inter Services Public Relations said Thursday. 

— Gen Asim Bajwa (@AsimBajwaISPR)September 15, 2016
According to the tweets by DG ISPR, Lt-Gen Asim Bajwa, nine-day long exercise was aimed to gain from each other experience in the domain of counter terrorism and counter IED operations.



— Gen Asim Bajwa (@AsimBajwaISPR) September 15, 2016
He said SSG and Aviation troops participated in the joint exercise.


----------



## fatman17

CBRN Assessment

Satellite imagery suggests Pakistan building uranium enrichment facility

Karl Dewey, London and Charlie Cartwright, London - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

16 September 2016

Airbus Defence and Space imagery showing the progress of construction at the possible new uranium enrichment complex near Kahuta. Source: CNES 2015. Distribution Airbus DS/2016 IHS

Airbus Defence and Space imagery captured on 28 September 2015 and on 18 April 2016 shows new construction at Pakistan's Khan Research Laboratories (KRL) site in Kahuta that is consistent with that of a uranium enrichment facility.

The area is approximately 1.2 ha in size and is located within the secure area of the KRL in the southwestern part of the complex, which is situated in Pakistan's northeastern Punjab Province.

Roughly rectangular in shape and approximately 140 x 80 m, the new structure is surrounded by scrubland and trees that provide an additional measure of security on the ground.

In addition to being located near to the KRL, a known centrifuge facility, the new building shares similarities with known centrifuge facility structures built by the URENCO enrichment consortium at Capenhurst (in the UK), Almelo (in the Netherlands), and Gronau (in Germany). This may be more than coincidence as Abdul Qadeer Khan, considered by many to be the founder of Pakistan's nuclear programme, worked at URENCO before stealing centrifuge designs and returning to Pakistan to work on the country's centrifuge programme.

As Pakistan continues to refine and enhance its nuclear capability, the country's officials insist that such modernisation efforts are the result of indigenous production and that, since the dismantling of the Abdul Qadeer Khan nuclear smuggling network in the early 2000s, the country has had a strong non-proliferation record.

However, a wider investigation by Project Alpha, a research group based at King's College London, suggests that Pakistan remains reliant on obtaining dual-use goods through a global network of front companies and covert overseas agents for at least some dual-use items. The detailed report of that investigation is forthcoming.

An extended article covering these developments was published online by IHS Jane's Intelligence Review on 15 September and will appear in the November edition of that title.


----------



## Zarvan

There are some rumors circulating in Islamabad that Army Cheif has forwarded the name of Lt General QJ Bajwa as next Army Chief. But the problem is that he is on 6th or 7th number on seniority list.


----------



## fatman17

Zarvan said:


> There are some rumors circulating in Islamabad that Army Cheif has forwarded the name of Lt General QJ Bajwa as next Army Chief. But the problem is that he is on 6th or 7th number on seniority list.



What's wrong with the chief.


----------



## fatman17

Zarvan said:


> There are some rumors circulating in Islamabad that Army Cheif has forwarded the name of Lt General QJ Bajwa as next Army Chief. But the problem is that he is on 6th or 7th number on seniority list.



Usually it has to be 3 names


----------



## Zarvan

The guy is on 4th number not 7th. Two don't qualify for the post because they have never let an corpse. He was being reported as dark horse for past few months now. So he can be next BOSS


----------



## Army research

Zarvan said:


> The guy is on 4th number not 7th. Two don't qualify for the post because they have never let an corpse. He was being reported as dark horse for past few months now. So he can be next BOSS


By ' let an corpse ' he means never commanded a corps


----------



## The Eagle

Zarvan said:


> The guy is on 4th number not 7th. Two don't qualify for the post because they have never let an corpse. He was being reported as dark horse for past few months now. So he can be next BOSS



RS favoured Hayat Sahib for next Chief but NS is avoiding him because of his 2 serving brothers and 1 is at ISI since long hence going to choose Bajwa Sahib for COAS and Hayat Sahib possibly as CJCSC. There is also a possibility that CJCSC may be chosen from PAF or Navy for presentation than Army as it has been a while for such Post to these 2 departments. Let's see.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Anyone heard about Gen Zubair Hayat..

Rumour has it that he is being favoured for the job by the GHQ.


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Anyone heard about Gen Zubair Hayat..
> 
> Rumour has it that he is being favoured for the job by the GHQ.


Yes we have heard about General Hayat but news reports say that Raheel Shareef is pushing for Gen Bajwa but it's possible this news is planted by PML N Guys


----------



## The Eagle

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> That's what I've heard aswell..



Also, the draft of leading the 34 islamic militaries, offered to RS, was handed over to Pakistan by Saudi Prince and still has expiry till 24th September which can be extended, for Yes or No by RS and NS will take next COAS decision in October after returning from international tour.


----------



## Amaa'n

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Anyone heard about Gen Zubair Hayat..
> 
> Rumour has it that he is being favoured for the job by the GHQ.





Zarvan said:


> Yes we have heard about General Hayat but news reports say that Raheel Shareef is pushing for Gen Bajwa but it's possible this news is planted by PML N Guys


 not sure about his mindset, but from what i gather from Faujis --- hes not liked by many, hes thought to be next Gen Kiyani - calm & cool headed ---- not determined like RS

also don't forget ZH is from art --- less chances of being the next COAS, they mostly take from Infantry or Armored guys ----- history speaks for it ----- CGS doesn't have to be next CGS ---- RS is smart and he will throw a googlie

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

I think the general who planned and executed ZeA ops should be the chief. We need a forward thinking general not laid back types who cannot make up their minds as to what to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Having said that N'S would like a laid back yes prime minister type

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

*Transportation of a Dozer by Mi-17*

One dozer was required by the engineers for the improvement of track in Shaqma Sector. Shifting of the said dozer was not possible by road due to snow bound areas en route. The only possibility left to shift the dozer was through helicopter lifting by MI- 17 helicopters. 
The mission was assigned to MI- 17 Flight Skardu during 1st week of May 1997. After desired deliberation, it was recommended to Headquarters FCNA that the said dozer be stripped in parts prior to shifting. On 15 th May 1997 the shifting of dozer to Dheri started and the mission was completed on 11 th June 1997. 

Major NaveedAkbar and Major Warraich were the crew members and flew a total of 17.4 hours in this mission.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

*Anti Unmanned Aerial Vehicle(UAV) Operation*

On 24th January 2002, during the daily evening brief in the field area, Captain Amir of 499 EME Battalion pointed out that he had observed an Indian UAV making patterns overhead the camp. The news was both interesting and alarming The staff of the headquarters and other officers remained concerned during the evening walks but overruled it as an illusion later the threat proved to be real. All concerned were alerted and course of action to shoot an UAV was decided. 

*To thwart reconnaissance missions of hostile UAVs likely to intrude into Pakistan air space, combat elements remained on Air Defence Alert for 60 hours at a stretch.*

Two scramble practices were also conducted with the PAF 

*One Puma No. 1528 of 21 Army Aviation Squadron was modified to carry machine gun and be able to fire from air. 
One Allouette was also similarly tasked for this. *

Later these helicopters were placed at Sialkot and Bahawalpur for this purpose. 33 Squadron (AH-1) also flew Ground Control Interception missions during this time. However, coincidentally no UAV came during this period.


----------



## fatman17

Industry

Indonesia offers defence sales to Pakistan

Jon Grevatt, Bangkok - IHS Jane's Defence Industry

21 September 2016

The Indonesian government has offered to sell a range of defence equipment to Pakistan, Indonesia's state-run news agency Antara reported on 21 September.

The country's co-ordinating political, legal, and security affairs minister, Wiranto, who goes by one name, said that Indonesian defence officials are discussing with Pakistan counterparts potential sales of platforms including the CN-235 medium-lift transport aircraft and the 6x6 Anoa armoured personnel carrier (APC).

The CN-235 is produced by PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) under licence from Airbus, while the Anoa, which is very similar in appearance to the widely deployed French Renault Trucks Defense Vehicule de l'Avant (VAB), is manufactured by PT Pindad.


----------



## fatman17

Infantry Weapons

AAD 2016: CATIC shows TY-90 SAM variants

Christopher F Foss, London - IHS Jane's Missiles & Rockets

22 September 2016

Key PointsTY-90 SAM system shown on a Dongfeng 4x4 light vehicleMock-up of a tripod-mounted system shown at AAD 2016

China National Aero-Technology Import & Export Corporation (CATIC) has released additional information on its TY-90-equipped short-range surface-to-air missile (SAM) systems.

The TY-90 is essentially an air-to-air missile modified for a surface-to-air application under the designator Shen Gong-2.

Equipped with a passive infrared seeker, the TY-90 measures 90 mm in diameter and has a launch weight of 24.5 kg. A 3 kg high-explosive fragmentation warhead is activated by a laser proximity fuze, delivering a maximum lethality radius of 4 m. The missile features four control surfaces towards the front of the missile and a four-fin tail assembly. The TY-90 is understood to have a maximum speed of Mach 2.0, with CATIC quoting a minimum range of 800 m and a maximum range of 6,000 m, with altitude coverage from 15 m to 3,500 m.

The baseline TY-90-equipped SAM solution is mounted on a twin 23 mm gun anti-aircraft trailer platform, with the weapons and turntable mount removed and replaced with a power-operated SAM system station. This features fully enclosed operators position, with an electro-optical sensor package equipped with automatic target acquisition and tracking mounted on the left, and four TY-90 missiles mounted on the right.

CATIC has shown a TY-90 SAM application based on a Dongfeng 4x4 light vehicle, which is essentially the Chinese version of the US AM General High Mobility Multi-Purpose Wheeled Vehicle (HMMWV). This features a roof-mounted remote-controlled pedestal with a pod of four TY-90 missiles mounted either side of an electro-optical sensor package equipped with automatic target acquisition and tracking.

Recently the company has shown another TY-90 SAM application based on a 4x4 truck. This features a forward control cab with a fully-enclosed retractable body.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

The Russians are coming, the Russians are coming.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Military Capabilities

Russia, Pakistan hold first-ever joint military exercise despite Indian concerns

Rahul Bedi, New Delhi - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

26 September 2016

Senior Indian military officers and diplomats said that Russia had "disregarded" Indian overtures to Moscow to call off its 16-day long 'Friendship 2016' exercise with the Pakistan Army: the first-ever joint drill between Russia and Pakistan.

India had hoped that Moscow would 'show solidarity' with New Delhi following the 18 September militant attack on an army base in Kashmir, which New Delhi blames on Islamabad, sources told IHS Jane's on 26 September.

The joint exercise, which began on 24 September and is set to last until 10 October, is taking place in the mountainous area of Cherat in Pakistan's northwestern Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province.


----------



## ghazi52

Havildar Jumma Khan who embraced shahadat at LoC hails from Astore. He was married , has one son and 2 daughters.
Naik Imtiaz who embraced Shahadat at LoC today hails from Faisalabad. He was married, has 3 daughters.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

@DESERT FIGHTER @Sarge why Pakistani troops on LOC doesn't wear Bullet Proof jackets


----------



## Army research

Narendra Trump said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER @Sarge why Pakistani troops on LOC doesn't wear Bullet Proof jackets


They do but only those that are let's say patrolling manning live posts not those who are in the company head quarter or battalion head quarter and even then do during shelling/ firing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Army research said:


> They do but only those that are let's say patrolling manning live posts not those who are in the company head quarter or battalion head quarter and even then do during shelling/ firing


I noticed that the troops on western side are better than armed than those who are at eastern side
*In Zarb e azb










Troops on LOC






http://pakarmedforces.com/2013/12/army-chief-visits-loc-praises-sacrifice-of-soldiers.html*


----------



## Army research

Narendra Trump said:


> I noticed that the troops on western side are better than armed than those who are at eastern side
> *In Zarb e azb
> View attachment 342929
> View attachment 342930
> View attachment 342931
> 
> Troops on LOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://pakarmedforces.com/2013/12/army-chief-visits-loc-praises-sacrifice-of-soldiers.html*


Sir jee those on west their pics are right before ops obviously they have better gear , but in regards with bpj all units have them but those on west are in an active war but those on east are not thus only wear them in patrols etc


----------



## Signalian

Narendra Trump said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER @Sarge why Pakistani troops on LOC doesn't wear Bullet Proof jackets



yar it takes time to equip half a million troops with equipment. The troops on western border are involved in direct combat situations especially assaults on enemy hideouts so have been equipped first and also there are elite units like SSG and LCB amongst them which usually carry the best available equipment.

The troops on LOC are on border but not facing assault situations where they need to cross into enemy territory to launch an attack. The equipment will come but it will take some time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

The Stars of Tirah
Published in Hilal English









Written By: Hadia Tariq

*A tale of two martyred friends who lived and fought together.*

*Part 1*

“Sir Gul, what’s the reason you seem happier than usual?” Captain Qasim Zia asked Major Gulfam Hussian with a raised eyebrow as the thirty two year old man walked in the mess with a slight swagger in his steps and a very excited grin on his face. Major Gulfam was generally a very happy person, but since receiving the news of the birth of his first son a few days back the man was on cloud nine. But now as he walked towards the table Qasim was sitting on, he looked happier than ever before.






“Of course, I am happier than usual Qashi,” Maj Gulfam replied pulling out a chair and sitting across the fellow junior officer. He then proceeded to take off his glasses and wipe them with a white handkerchief, very slowly as if he was completely oblivious of his unit-officer waiting for an explanation on the other side of the table.


Qasim, now quite used to Maj Gul’s love for the dramatic pause, remained quiet waiting for him to take his time before revealing the good news. He often pretended that he found Sir Gul’s habit of sometimes being over-dramatic annoying but truth be told he found it quite amusing and wouldn’t change his friend for the world.


After a few minutes of Maj Gul wiping his glasses and Qasim calmly sipping water while watching the senior officer with an amused grin, Maj Gul was finally satisfied with the cleanliness of his spectacles. And so putting on his glasses he turned to the younger man and finally said, “I just came from the CO’s (Commanding Officer) office after getting my leave approved.”


“Congratulations Sir!” Qasim exclaimed with happiness, “This calls for a celebration.”
“It does, doesn’t it?” Maj Gulfam replied with a bright smile.
And then something very strange happened. Maj Gulfam’s big bright smile turned soft and short. It was as if he had suddenly stopped smiling from his lips and started to smile from his eyes. His brown eyes hidden behind the gleaming spectacles became radiant like never before. The same eyes that had spent so many hours in the bone-numbing cold guarding this precious motherland twinkled with a light like never before.


“I am finally going to get to meet my son, Qasim.” Maj Gulfam said, his voice thick with emotions that only a father could understand.
“Insha’Allah Sir,” Qasim replied in an equally soft voice. And even though Qasim had never experienced the joy of parenthood he knew just by looking at the father sitting across him how big of a deal this was.
“I am finally going to hold my little baby. I will get to kiss his little forehead, hold his little fingers, touch his soft skin. I have prayed and waited for him for eight years. Qasim, after eight long years of longing Allah has blessed me with my Salar,” Maj Gulfam expressed himself in a happy tone.


And then the thirty two year old man let the twenty eight years old man witness something he hadn’t allowed anyone to see before that day. The new father allowed a single tear of happiness mixed with gratitude escape his eye.
***


The next morning Maj Gulfam walked in the field hospital reporting room (commonly known as MI Room) fully dressed in his operational attire. He casually leaned against the wall opposite the bed on which Qasim was lying looking pale and exhausted after a long night of nausea and vomiting. Qasim had been due to lead an S&D (Search & Destroy) operation in the heart of Tirah Valley but unfortunately he had come down with a stomach bug. So now Maj Gulfam was to take his place and lead his men into the enemy territory.


“Qashi I know you are jealous of my fifteen days long leave but did you really have to pretend to get sick to avoid today’s operation?” Maj Gulfam asked with a teasing smile.
“Sir I did this all for you,” Qasim replied with a weak smile.
“How so?” Maj Gulfam asked rolling his eyes playfully.


“You see Sir, I knew that in a few days you would be leaving for two weeks and knowing you I am well aware of your love for action so I thought you must be given a chance to have a little fun before leaving,” Qasim explained.


At this Maj Gulfam threw his head back and laughed out loud before stepping away from the wall and taking a seat on the stool placed besides Qasim’s bed.
“I shall never forget the favor you have bestowed upon me,” he replied with a twinkle in his eyes.
“I hope not sir because it is causing me a lot of pain lying here,” Qasim replied
“How are you feeling now?”
“A lot better than I did an hour ago, I should be out of here by tonight.”
“In the meantime take rest and don’t worry about the operation. With Allah’s grace we will succeed,” Maj Gulfam said getting up and patting Qasim’s shoulder.
“Insha’Allah sir, best of luck and may Allah keep you in His protection,” Qasim said with a smile looking up at his dear friend and mentor.
“Amen, do pray for us,” Maj Gulfam replied with a soft smile making his way towards the exit.
“I will Sir,” Qasim replied and then suddenly tried to sit up and called the departing man, “And sir?”
Finding urgency in his junior’s voice, Maj Gulfam became still and turned to face the younger man, “Yes?”
“Take care of my men sir,” Qasim said looking right into Maj Gulfam’s eyes.
“Always!” Maj Gulfam replied with a nod letting the other man know that his fellow soldiers were in safe hands.
“Allah Hafiz sir,” Qasim said while saluting with a certain frailty.
“Allah Hafiz Qashi!,” Major Gulfam Hussain saluted back with a soft smile before turning around and leaving the make-shift MI Room. As Qasim watched the man’s silhouette disappear into the falling night surrounded by a strange mystical light Qasim couldn’t help but feel like he just had his last conversation with the man.
***


“Sir we have lost connection with Major Gulfam!” Maj Waqar announced taking off his ear piece and looking at the CO with somber eyes, his words, causing a sudden halt of activity in the operations room. For a moment no one dared even to breathe as everyone waited for someone to put their worst fear into words. Qasim who had stepped into the room just a few minutes back felt like someone had grabbed his trachea with an iron fist and refused to ever let air into his lungs.


“What do you mean you lost him?” The CO enquired, his voice strong yet the underlying tension visible.
“He just disappeared, Sir!” Maj Waqar replied his eyes telling all that his tongue refused to utter....


Qasim squeezed his eyes shut and all he saw was his dear friend leaving the MI Room surrounded by the light he assumed was a trick of his eyes. But now he realized what he saw was his friend leaving with the farewell a martyr receives before leaving to lay down his life in the path of Allah.


And just as suddenly as the image came before his eyes it left. It was now replaced by the face of a little baby who was waiting for his father to come and finally meet him. But his father would never come home for he was now in a home that was so much better than any home on this earth. Salar Gulfam’s father had laid down his life orphaning the few weeks old baby so that many other Salars could experience the love of a father.


A love which the little boy would never know, just like he would never know how it felt to be held in a father’s warm embrace. Just like he would never know what his father sounded like when he smiled or what he did when he was nervous. Salar would miss his father all his life. When he takes his first step, when he wins his first race, when he loses his first fight, every step he takes in his entire life he would miss his father. Salar would miss his father when he opens his eyes at each new dawn and closes them again at every dusk.
***


Captain Qasim Zia stood well hidden in the shadow of an old tree watching the CO talk to the two men that had been part of today’s operation. He remained still when they told him how the area had been secured when a bullet from a sniper hiding somewhere deep into the terrorist territory came and took Sir Gul’s life.



Qasim still didn’t move when one of the men narrated how he saw a bullet hit Maj Gulfam as he was explaining the next move. The slight tremor in his right hand was the only clue that Qasim was listening when the men further explained how because Major Sahab was standing at the edge of the hill when he was hit and his body rolled down and disappeared in the vast valley covered in thick wood.
After the area was secured, the two men had tried looking for the martyr’s body but the forest as well as combined evil of darkness and terrorists had made the task impossible.


That night Qasim couldn’t sleep no matter what he tried. As soon as he closed his eyes. Maj Gulfam’s face appeared before his eyes. He would remember the smile the man had just a few hours back before leaving. The idea that some bloody terrorist might as much as touch the man’s body with his filthy hands was sickening. Qasim knew that he needed to go and bring his friend back. He owed it to the person who had taken Qasim’s place without a second of hesitation knowing fully well how dangerous the operation was.
***


“Have you lost your mind Qasim?” the CO asked standing up abruptly.
“No Sir!” Qasim replied looking straight into the older man’s eyes.
“You do realize that this is a suicide mission, the terrorists have a clear view of the landing. If a single leaf rustles they would know that. They have a goddamned sniper ready to shoot!”
“I am well aware Sir.”
“And you still want to go?”
“Yes Sir, Maj Gulfam was my mentor, my best friend, my brother and I want to bring his body back so he can get a farewell he deserves. And Sir more than that Maj. Gulfam was a son, a husband and a father. He has people waiting for him back home and the least we can do for his mother and wife is make it possible for them to say the last goodbye. Sir we owe it to them.”






The young officer’s words broke the older man’s heart deep inside. At that moment all he wanted was to forget about everything and drown in his own misery. As a CO, he treated every single person under him as his child no matter what age. And losing them was as painful as losing a child.
"Very well, you must go after dark and return before the first ray of sun touches the horizon," the CO said after taking a moment to control his emotions, “And take two men with you, I am not letting anyone go out there alone.”


“Yes Sir!” Qasim replied clearly before breathing out a soft, “Thank you so much.”
“And son don’t get your hopes up, we might never get the body back. The woods are too dense and filled with all sorts of creatures. Or in the worst case scenario the terrorists already have the body.”
“I am well aware of the odds Sir, but at the same time I feel like Sir Gul is waiting for me,” Qasim explained. He couldn’t tell why he said what he had just said with conviction, except that he felt it deep in his soul.


“Very well, do you know who you want to take with you?”
“No Sir, I was hoping we could ask if someone wants to volunteer.”
“Good idea, all three of you see me before leaving,” the CO ordered picking up a file.
Understanding that he was dismissed Qasim stood up and said, “Yes Sir!”
And just as he was about to leave the room after saluting the CO said, “And Qasim be careful, we aren’t hard enough to bear the loss of another son.”
“That is the thing about strength Sir, just when you think it’s lost somehow Allah lifts you up with grace,” Qasim replied with a soft smile which came from his eyes and not his lips.
***


Three hours had passed since three of them had descended into the heart of the Tirah Valley in search of Maj Gulfam’s body. Qasim could feel that his companions were losing patience, he himself was feeling exhausted. They just had two more hours before sunrise and they needed to get out of there before that. For as soon as the first ray of light touched the top of the hill on the east of the valley they were in danger.


From his spot on the cold rocky ground Qasim tilted his face towards the sky, it was the start of the lunar month and the moon was just a light crescent surrounded by a billion twinkling stars. Qasim had enjoyed star gazing since he was child and after his mother passed away last year watching the stars made him feel closer to her. He often wondered how the heavens above were so peaceful when the earth underneath was filled with so much hate and violence.


Pressing the small button of the wireless device he said, “Hotel 123 scout thirty meter to your northwest and Tango 457 scout thirty meter to your southeast. And if it’s futile start moving towards the hill, over.”


After both men had replied in affirmative, Qasim himself turned around and crept further towards the heart of the valley.
“Sir Gee where are you, a little hint would be appreciated,” he mumbled as a sharp corner of a small rock to his left hit his cheek and broke the skin. Another smile touched his lips as he imagined Sir Gulfam enjoying a dramatic pause.


“Sir this is important and not a time for your dramas,” Qasim mumbled, then shaking his head he added, “But lack of time has never stopped you earlier so take your time.”
“Just try making it quick please I need to report back before sunrise. And you know how angry CO gets when one is late,” he said after five more minutes of searching.


After a few meters his olfactory organ was suddenly jolted by a scent so sweet and unlike anything he had ever smelt before. Qasim’s heart shuddered in his chest for he knew Maj Gulfam was nearby. And not surprisingly a few minutes later his eyes saw something glint in the night's darkness. Something, that looked a lot like Maj Gulfam’s silver wristwatch. Taking a deep breath Qasim prepared himself for whatever he might witness before crawling towards his friend.


The man’s body was hidden in a shrub with the trunk supported against the bark of an old tree stopping its further descend down the valley. His face and clothes were smeared with mud and blood. His glasses had fallen off somewhere but the helmet had protected his head. Qasim untangled Maj Gulfam’s body from around the tree and laid him on a somewhat flat surface, before pressing the button of the wireless and telling his companions about their location.


He then turned to the sleeping man and stared at the still fresh blood trickling down his cheek. And as Qasim watched the man’s closed eyes and soft smiling lips the first tear left his eye. Soon the tears turned into soundless sobs and all that Qasim had held in for the past thirty or so hours became volcanic. Wrapping his arms around the man’s abdomen he buried his face in his friend’s chest and let the tears flow. He cried like he had never before, not even when he had lost his mother.


It was only when he heard his comrades approaching him that he raised his head and wiped away the tears and took a deep breath to gain his composure. When he was sure he would not break down again he stared at Maj Gulfam Hussain Shaheed’s face for the longest while before bending down his proud forehead. And just before raising his head back he whispered, “Congratulations Sir!”
Little did he know that they would soon be united in heavens for all eternity.

To be continued...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan Army Alouette III Over Lahore

PostTue Oct 11, 2016 4:00 pm

Pakistan Army Alouette III helicopter probably serial number 1934 with insignia of IV Corps currently stationed in Lahore flying over Islampura in Lahore photographed on October 11, 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17




----------



## The Eagle

_*ISPR Official*_

Cadet College Spinkai, SWA inaugurated to propel local youth into professional life. Tribals donated land Army built. Together we can bring peace.


----------



## The Eagle

An officer, Maj Imran embraced shahadat due to an IED blast during a cordon and search operation in wana in South Wazirastan agency today while 6 soldiers were injured.





Sector Commander for Frontier Corps Balochistan (East) and Commandant Sui Rifles visited Hindu Community in Sui for wishing Diwali.The Hindu community expressed their gratitude and happiness on sharing good will to celebrate the festival. Sec Comd (E) presented Sweets to community members.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Commander Southern Command Lieutenant General Amir Riaz HI(M) visited Chaman. During the meet, notables /tribal elders assured that all local population will always be in the first line of defense against any misadventure against Pakistan . The locals also assured that their loyalty will always remain for the welfare of Pakistan. Comd SC expressed his good wishes to all the notables and assured all that with the support of locals we will be able to make Pakistan a true welfare Islamic state which was the actual dream of our Quaid. Comd SC was satisfied with the overall security arrangements and efforts being done by Frontier Corps Balochistan for the uplift/mutual harmony of the local population.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Rawalpindi, 3 November 2016: COAS met with Pakistan Army team which won Gold Medal in “Exercise Cambrian Patrol” held in UK from 14-23 October. A total of 122 teams participated in the event known as one of the toughest patrolling test for military personnel. COAS appreciated the team for their commendable performance in winning the medal and keeping Pakistan's flag high. 
Cambrian Patrol is physically challenging and arduous exercise which concentrates on teamwork for achieving the mission. 
The teams of 8 men carrying up to 40 kgs each crosses some of the most unforgiving mountainous terrain of mid-Wales, UK, amid tactical and technical challenges, testing leadership, self-discipline, courage and determination of the participants. 
This is the third time Pakistan Army has won Gold in the Cambrian Patrol winning the competition last year as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahsanhaider

University of Lahore Tribute to Pakistan Army


----------



## ahsanhaider

Another Song Produced by University of Lahore for Pak Army


----------



## fatman17

Country Risk

Cross-border firing intensifies along Indo-Pakistani border

Rahul Bedi, New Delhi - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

07 November 2016

Tensions between India and Pakistan further escalated on 6 November after the Indian Army (IA) claimed that two of its soldiers had been killed in firing between the neighbouring countries across their disputed border in the northern region of Kashmir.

Pakistan accused India the following day of killing three people, including a policeman, and wounding four others: a development that raises fears of a potential larger military escalation between the two nuclear-armed nations.

India claims to have lost a total of 10 army and paramilitary personnel and some 20 civilians to frequent exchanges of mortar and small arms fire with the Pakistan Army since 18 September: the date of an attack on the Uri army base in Indian-administered Kashmir in which 20 soldiers were killed and 30 others injured.


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/797034784388169728


----------



## fatman17

Ideas 2016


----------



## fatman17

NLC Plans To Produce HTV In Collaboration With German Company MAN

NOV 22, 2016by WEB DESK in CPEC



The National Logistic Cell (NLC) has decided to invest in auto sector in collaboration with a German company in order to cater the rising demand of heavy commercial vehicles following the commencement of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

“National Logistic Cell has planned to install production plants in Pakistan with German Company to produce prime movers,” said Engineering Development Board (EDB) Chief Tariq Chuadhry.

The NLC will initially be investing Rs500 million to Rs700 million to install a production plant in Pakistan in a bid to manufacture heavy commercial vehicles in collaboration with German MAN Truck and Bus Company, the official further said.

In the first phase, trucks will be produced to meet the requirements of Pakistan Army while in the second phase — keeping in view the rising demand under CEPC — heavy commercial vehicles will be produced as well, it has been learnt.

Around 700 to 1,000 heavy vehicles will be produced annually and later on the production capacity will be enhanced accordingly, the official said.

MAN Truck and Bus, with headquarters in Munich, is one of the leading international suppliers of commercial vehicles and transport solutions in Europe, with production plants in three European countries as well as in Russia, South Africa, India and Turkey.

Source:

China – Pak Economic Corridor – CPEC FB Page

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Terrorism & Insurgency

China seeks to counter militancy in Central Asia

Ojasvi Goel - IHS Jane's Intelligence Review

22 November 2016

Key PointsThe militaries of Afghanistan, China, Pakistan, and Tajikistan reached an agreement in 2016 to promote co-operation on counter-terrorism.Beijing was the principal driver behind the initiative to tackle the threat of Uighur militancy.Specifics on the nature of the co-operation envisaged under the agreement are not yet public.

On 30 August, the Chinese embassy in the Kyrgyz capital Bishkek was targeted by a suicide vehicle-borne improvised explosive device (SVBIED). Although the driver was the only fatality, the attack heightened Chinese concerns about security in Central Asia, a region to which Beijing has made extensive diplomatic and economic overtures.


----------



## ahsanhaider

Tribute to Raheel Sharif


----------



## fatman17

Armoured Ties 

USD 600 million contract from Pakistan

Pakistan is keen to modernise and repair its armour in Ukraine


On November 23rd, Ukraine and Pakistan signed a memorandum on expanding cooperation with their defence industries. According to the document signed by Ukrspecexport agency and Heavy Industries Taxila corporation, the Pakistani announced new contracts on technical support and modernization of tanks and other armoured vehicles at the Ukrainian defence enterprises.

The total amount of costs for maintenance works for Ukrainian enterprises constitutes up to USD 600 million, Ukraine's Ministry of Defence notes.

The Ukraine's defence department did not mention specific kinds of Pakistani forces armoured arsenal to be modernised and repaired in Ukraine. The country's huge Army Armoured Corps mostly operates the Chinese-produced Type 96, Type 85, Type 59 and Type 53 tanks or their modifications, although 320 units of Ukrainian T-80 main battle tank are in service as well.

The Pakistan Armoured Corps is one of Ukraine's oldest partners in the defence industry. Since 1996, it has purchased 320 T-80s and involved Ukrainian specialists in its Pakistani-Chinese joint project of Al-Khalid main battle tank. Since 2001, Ukraine develops the engine-transmission compartments based on the 6TD tank engines.

During the conversation between the Ukraine's defence minister Stepan Poltorak and the Pakistani deputy Chief of the General Staff Khamud ur-Rekhman, the parties also considered possible joint tank and anti-tank missile systems production.

Ukraine's defence minister also met the Pakistani president Mamnoon Hussain, who proposed to continue expanding cooperation between countries.

"I am convinced that the potential of our collaboration hasn't expired yet, as we hold a number of long-term projects. In particular, the tank production is entailed. As for today, we are interested in creating a corporate group on weapons and ammo production. And we have already obtained certain accord in this field. Thus we agreed that our experts will come to your country to gain experience of this industry's deployment," the Pakistani leader stressed.

The successful meeting between the Ukrainian and the Pakistani officials was held on the sidelines of the IDEAS-2016, the 9th annual defence exhibition in Karachi.

338 defence companies from 38 countries attended the IDEAS-2016, presenting South Asia's biggest weapons and military technologies exposition. At the exposition, Ukraine presents its new weapons and advanced armoured vehicles, including T-84 Oplot main battle tank, BTR-4 and BTR-3E1 personnel carriers, as well as the Kombat and the Korsar anti-tank guided missile systems and the Kvitnyk guided projectile.


----------



## fatman17

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/801527026603716608
Pakistan signs $600 million deal to upgrade Al Khalid MBT with Ukraine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

NEWS ANALYSIS

Who is going to be Nawaz Sharif’s new Army Chief?

November 23, 2016

News Analysis | Nov 23, 2016

Who will be Pakistan’s next Army Chief? This question is on the minds of political pundits from Islamabad to Delhi to Washington. This intense speculation kick started when on Monday, DG ISPR Lt. General Asim Bajwa put to rest unending debate around a possible extension for General Raheel Sharif by announcing that COAS had begun a round of farewell visits to various garrisons.

Gen. Raheel Sharif while addressing a large gathering of officers of army and rangers in Lahore emphasized that he has striven for peace and stability and for defeating the enemy goals against Pakistan. Gen. Sharif will retire on 29th November and before this PM Nawaz has to name his successor.

While tradition in Pakistan is that Army General Headquarters officially sends a seniority list of top ranking officials without any recommendations, the political rumor mill is alive with the suggestion that Army prefers, battle hardened, Lt. Gen. Ishfaq Nadeem, currently Corps. Commander Multan as the next COAS and the senior most officer, Lt. Gen. Zubair Hayat will be promoted as Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff, since Gen. Rashad, current CJCS is also set to retire on 29th November. Sources insist that Gen. Raheel Sharif has an understanding with the PM that GHQ’s unwritten recommendation of Gen. Ishfaq Nadeem as COAS will be adhered to. However as per the sources PM Nawaz had to make that public by 23rd November and so far there is silence on that issue.

No Chief executive in Pakistan has appointed more Army Chiefs than Nawaz Sharif. Selecting Gen. Raheel’s successor will be the sixth time PM Nawaz will be making this decision. His first appointment was Gen. Asif Nawaz Janjua in Aug 1991 at the retirement of Gen. Mirza Aslam Baig. Gen. Baig was instrumental in transferring power to Nawaz Sharif after the death of Gen. Zia and later with the unceremonious sacking of Benazir Bhutto’s short lived govt. With Gen. Janjua’s sudden death, Nawaz Sharif appointed Gen. Waheed Kakar (Jan 1993) and later Gen. Musharraf in Oct 1998. The momentary appointment of Gen. Zia ud Din Butt as replacement of Gen. Musharraf in October 1999 was also technically a Nawaz Sharif political decision, though it lead to a coup and is not part of official records. Gen. Raheel Sharif was thus the fifth appointment of an Army Chief, if we factor in the appointment of Gen. Zia ud Din Butt as one of the political decisions.

With this vast experience at his disposal, it is only natural to think that appointing Army Chiefs is a routine matter for Pakistan’s third time PM: Nawaz Sharif. However historical record shows otherwise. He was at logger heads with his fist appointment, Gen. Asif Nawaz Janjua and when later suddenly died of a heart attack, street rumors continued for months that General Janjua was poisoned and it had something to do with the political tensions with the government. Gen. Waheed Kakar was instrumental in making both President Ghulam Ishaq and PM Nawaz resign in 1993, when both could not resolve their political confrontation and had created an unprecedented standoff between Punjab police and federal force of Rangers. In 1998, Nawaz Sharif unceremoniously sacked Gen. Jehangir Karamat and brought in Gen. Musharraf – 3rd or 4th on seniority list – as his new Chief. Nawaz’s assumption was that a Muhajir from Karachi will be a weak chief in an army dominated by Punjabis. However when after Kargill, Nawaz tried putting all the responsibility upon Gen. Musharaf and tensions developed, army generals stood by a Muhajir Chief even when Nawaz had officially replaced Musharraf with Gen. Zia ud Din Butt. The miscalculation landed Nawaz Sharif in jail and later in a long and lonely exile in Saudi Arabia.

raheel-sharifWith this historical lens, it becomes clear that Gen. Raheel Sharif was his best and safest bet in his entire political career. When Gen. Raheel was appointed, many eye brows were raised and retired and serving officers quietly pointed out that Gen. Raheel was slow in making decisions and that Nawaz Sharif’s brother, Shahbaz Sharif, as Chief Minister Punjab, had struck a good mental equation with Gen. Sharif as Corps Commander. Later critics silently argued that Gen. Sharif had gone out of the way, at least twice, to politically bail out PM Nawaz Sharif; one, during the 2014 dharnas when he was asked by Nawaz Sharif to mediate with protesting opposition on Islamabad’s constitution avenue and he failed to extract any political concessions for the protesting opposition and later when he supported the second Joint Investigation Team (JIT) to investigate Model Town killings of June 2014. The second JIT was a political requirement of Shahbaz Sharif since the report by Lahore High Court Commission of Justice Baqir Najfi (appointed by the Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif) had almost indicted the Shahbaz Govt for the killings in Model Town.

It was in this political context that many expected Gen. Raheel Sharif to get an extension. Rumors of either an extension or term increase to four years started to circulate in Islamabad’s political circles in late 2015. By November and December 2015, it was being hotly debated on tv talk shows with all kinds of arguments for and against the general. This soon turned ugly and nasty and personal.

In January 2016, DG ISPR while quoting the army chief ended speculation theories about extension in service of COAS by categorically rejecting reports that the army chief would seek to extend his tenure from three to four years.

It was rare and rather awkward moment for an Army Chief to say: ‘I am not interested.’ Operation Zarb-e-Azb was a natural culmination of Pakistan Army’s continuing institutional strategic struggle against urban and peripheral insurgencies. However, its historical background was often set aside and in popular imagination it was credited mainly to Gen. Sharif who was soon seen as the hero, Pakistan was always looking for in its desperate times. Under Gen. Sharif lead army Pakistan saw increasing stabilization in its northwest, Federally Administered Tribal Areas (FATA), Baluchistan and Karachi. General’s accountability drive that lead to the sacking of senior officers including a Lt. General lead to hopes that this process will soon extend to Pakistan’s notoriously corrupt political elite and a clean up operation across Punjab. However, no such development took place and ISPR was often blamed by its critics for building a personality cult around General Sharif.raheel

PM Nawaz Sharif is the only person who exactly knows who the next army chief will be, but political and media speculations are continuing for the past several months. As for the seniority list Lt. Gen. Maqsood Ahmed tops the list, which is currently working as Military Adviser UN Department of Peacekeeping Operations, New York. But Gen. Maqsood is already on extension and he would not be considered for the post of COAS. The second in line is Lt. Gen Zubair Hayat currently posted as Chief of General Staff. (CGS). He has previously served as Corps. Commander Bahawalpur and Chairman Strategic Planning Division (SPD); when he was brought back from SPD to be the Chief of General Staff then it was speculated that Gen. Raheel has selected him as his successor but now the rumor mill says that Gen. Hayat is likely to be appointed chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff committee.

Political pundits predict, and there is much consensus on it, that Lt. Gen. Ishfaq Nadeem Ahmed, who is Commander II Corps Multan is the most favorite candidate for the COAS post. Army officers consider him to be the most decisive, war hardened general. Other in contest are Lt Gen Javed Iqbal Ramday, Commander XXXI Corps Bahawalpur and Lt Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa, Inspector General Training & Evaluation. Lt Gen Syed Wajid Hussain Chairman Heavy Industries Taxila and Lt Gen Najibullah Khan DG Joint Staff Headquarters both figure in the seniority list but are not technically qualified to be appointed army chief since they have not commanded a corp.

But all these speculations rest upon Army’s consensus around Lt. Gen. Ishfaq Nadeem for being the strong officer. PM Nawaz Sharif on other hand has developed the reputation of appointing either the weakest of the men or utter loyalists. He promised his able lieutenant Sartaj Aziz to make him the President of Pakistan but later retained him in Foreign Office merely as an adviser, his selection of a non-entity, Mamnoon Hussain as President reflected his mind set and exhibited his deep seated fears. Recently the selection of an ailing loyalist, Justice Saeed uz Zaman Siddiqui as Sindh Governor in a province that demands a robust role for a governor again reflected his priorities. If Nawaz Sharif ended up appointing Gen. Ishfaq Nadeem as his next Army Chief, then it will only confirm the presence of an institutional pressure. But Nawaz Sharif is continuously defying such institutional pressures; he can still surprise all political pundits by pulling a coup and appointing someone he thinks is either the weakest or the utter loyalist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Nawaz, General Raheel shower praise on each other*








_Farewell banquet_

_Nawaz says Gen Raheel was an embodiment of sense of duty, dedication and commitment to motherland and belongs to a family known for gallantry, heroism and sacrifice; Gen Raheel thanks PM for ‘kind words and support’; Maryam Nawaz says Gen Raheel is a ‘man of exceptional personal & professional ethos’_

ISLAMABAD: Prime Minister Muhammad Nawaz Sharif and the outgoing Army Chief General Raheel Sharif on Thursday praised each other and said they successfully dealt with many challenges together facing the nation.

The prime minister gave General Raheel a splendid send-off on completion of his tenure.Nawaz hosted a sumptuous banquet in his honour at the Prime Minister’s House and bid him farewell with the words: “I must acknowledge here with great appreciation that General Raheel Sharif always led from the front.”

The banquet was attended by the top brass, including the four three-star Generals who are contenders for the job, and selected civilian leadership, including some federal ministers and top bureaucrats.and thank General Raheel Sharif for his many years of dedicated, meritorious and exemplary service to Pakistan and its Armed Forces.

“We worked together in addressing a number of security challenges and I am glad to say that Pakistan today is much safer and stronger than 2013,” Nawaz said.He wasn’t a miser with words while praising the services and role of the armed forces in various campaigns by saying: “The Pakistan’s armed forces can surely take pride in the flawless execution of the Operation Zarb-e-Azb, which is recognised as the most comprehensive, robust and successful anti-terrorism operation anywhere in the world. It has made the entire world aware of our unflinching resolve and commitment to root out terrorism as we accomplished what countries with far more resources have not been able to achieve in much longer periods.”

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif reminded that General Raheel belongs to a family which is second to none when it comes to gallantry and heroism. They have a tradition of serving the nation and laying down their lives in the line of duty.

“The Shahadat and award of Nishan-i-Haider to Major Aziz Bhatti Shaheed and Major Shabbir Shareef Shaheed is itself a unique honor for his family,” he continued.He said this sense of duty and unconditional dedication and commitment to our motherland has also been evident in the person and career of Gen Raheel ever since he joined the 54th Long Course in the Pakistan Military Academy.

“His journey from a young, devoted and brilliant cadet officer to the Chief of Army Staff is marked by all the hallmarks of professional distinction and excellence.“As an Adjutant and later Commandant of Pakistan Military Academy and GOC of the 11th Infantry Division, General Raheel Sharif stood out in the discharge of his responsibilities.

His services as Corps Commander Gujranwala and Inspector General for Training and Evaluation in the Pakistan Army prepared him well for responsibilities as the Chief of Army Staff.”

The prime minister recalled that three years earlier this month, General Raheel Sharif was appointed to this position for his outstanding military abilities, his leadership qualities and his integrity.

“It is as Chief of Army Staff that General Raheel made the most difference in the service of our country.”He concluded his brief address with the prayer: “May Allah bless you and your family with lasting happiness and prosperity as we wish you success in all your future endeavors.”

Speaking on the occasion, General Raheel said: “Thank you for your kind words and support. I am grateful.”The evening hosted at the Prime Minister’s House belonged to General Raheel who saluted the premier while sitting in the car and for the first time Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif was seen saluting his army chief before they separated.

In her tweets, the prime minister’s daughter Maryam Nawaz showered accolades on General Raheel.“I always thought Gen. Raheel was a man of exceptional personal & professional ethos. My interaction with him was always very pleasant. You will always be remembered with great fondness & respect, General Sb. Pakistan is proud of you????History in the making. Good precedent set. Institutions strengthen. A very good omen for Pakistan ????”


----------



## fatman17

Turkey to give Pakistan 40 modern fighter helicopters worth $2 billion.

Posted By: News Deskon: November 24, 2016


ISLAMABAD: Turkey will give Pakistan forty modern fighter helicopters of worth two billion dollars.

In a tweet message, Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan said that his country will also provide Pakistan light assault rifles of worth one million dollars.

Don't know how true this news is, after all its our local media.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Naif al Hilali

fatman17 said:


> Turkey to give Pakistan 40 modern fighter helicopters worth $2 billion.
> 
> Posted By: News Deskon: November 24, 2016
> 
> 
> ISLAMABAD: Turkey will give Pakistan forty modern fighter helicopters of worth two billion dollars.
> 
> In a tweet message, Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan said that his country will also provide Pakistan light assault rifles of worth one million dollars.
> 
> Don't know how true this news is, after all its our local media.


https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...on-assault-rifles.462755/page-12#post-8945799


----------



## fatman17

Industry

Pakistan's HIT and Ukrspetsexport sign USD600 million deal

Jon Grevatt, Bangkok - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

25 November 2016

Ukrspetsexport, Ukraine's state-owned military trading company, has signed an agreement with Pakistan enterprise Heavy Industries Taxila (HIT) to collaborate on Pakistan military armour programmes.

The Ukrainian Ministry of Defence (MoD) said in a statement on 23 November that the memorandum of co-operation (MOC), which was signed at the International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS) in Karachi, is valued at USD600 million.

The MoD said, "The agreement is related to tanks, technical service, and maintenance and modernisation. Ukrainian defence industry companies will receive USD600 million."

The MoD added that Pakistan and Ukrainian defence officials also discussed industrial co-operation with focus on the "joint production of tanks and anti-tank missile systems".


----------



## fatman17

Land Platforms

Ukraine to provide engines for Pakistan's improved Al Khalid MBT

Farhan Bokhari, Karachi and Gabriel Dominguez, London - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

24 November 2016

The Pakistani government has signed an agreement with Ukraine for the supply of 200 engines to equip the country's highly anticipated next-generation main battle tank (MBT), which is commonly referred to as the Al Khalid-Improved (I) MBT, according to Pakistani defence officials.

The deal was signed on 23 November during the International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS), which is held every two years in the southern Pakistani city of Karachi.

While the exact type of engine was not revealed, a senior official of Pakistan's Ministry of Defence (MoD) told IHS Jane's that it will be larger than the Ukrainian 6TD-2 engine generating a maximum 1,200 bhp that powers the 420 Al Khalid MBTs operated by the Pakistan Army's Armoured Corps.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

General Qamar Javaid Bajwa: Why PM appointed him the COAS?

Posted By: News Deskon: November 27, 2016


ISLAMABAD: General Qamar Javaid Bajwa has been appointed as the 16th Army Chief of the World’s fifth largest Army.

PM Nawaz Sharif appointed the Army chief who was 4th in the seniority list of the Pakistan Army Generals.

What impressed Nawaz Sharif about Gen Bajwa is his ‘apolitical nature’ and crucial role he is thought to have played in supporting the democratic process during the 2014 dharna by Imran Khan’s Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI).

Gen Bajwa was corps commander Rawalpindi at that time, one of the most important corps in the army responsible for security along the entire Line of Control (LoC) as well as strategic installations in and around Islamabad.

The prime minister overlooked Gen Ishfaq Nadim because of his ‘blunt nature’ while Gen Ramday’s appointment might have invited unnecessary controversy given his reported affiliation with a family which was closely linked with the Sharifs.


----------



## fatman17

*General Bajwa: Pakistan's new most influential man has two big tasks*
By Ahmed Rashid Lahore

27 November 2016
From the section Asia




http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-38124046
Read more about sharing.



Image copyright AFP
Image caption Canadian-trained Gen Bajwa has commanded the elite X Corps
The appointment of Pakistan's new army chief, announced on Saturday night by Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif, had been awaited with extraordinary interest and nervousness by politicians and the public alike.

The army is the most powerful institution in the country and its chief is the most influential figure in the country.

Ultimately the appointments of General Qamar Javed Bajwa as the new army chief and General Zubair Mahmood Hayat as Chairman of the Joint Chief of Staff Committee were carried out according to seniority, and with a welcome absence of politicking.

By being the first army chief to step down on schedule in the past two weeks, General Raheel Sharif had in fact set the tone for the smoothest transfer of military power in decades. The reshuffle comes at a sensitive time when Pakistan's relations with India are near an all-time low.

*Can the army share power?*
Initially at least General Bajwa is likely to pursue the same policies as the retiring General Sharif who had - perhaps more than any of his predecessors - moulded the nine Corps Commanders into a unified and pro-active team in his own image.



*Pakistan's army chief is very prominent on social media*

Media captionPakistan's retiring army chief has been very popular - including on social media
General Sharif was eulogised and turned into a hero by the Pakistani media for his commitment to attacking terrorism. However it would be more beneficial if the power elite viewed the army's counterterrorism strategy as a long term venture that will occupy several generations of generals, rather than a one-off achievement by a single officer.

Pakistan's most powerful man steps down

General Raheel's offensive against terrorist groups in the northwest tribal areas and Karachi was an extension - albeit a more aggressive improvement - on what his predecessor General Ashfaq Kayani had achieved. Now General Bajwa has to go further and deal with the still strong remnants of terrorist groups.

However his first task must be to develop a more equitable sharing of policy and decision-making with the civilian government, with whom General Sharif was frequently at odds. Infighting between them prompted severe bouts of political and economic instability.




Image copyright AP
Image caption Some Afghan Taliban like these militants have moved into Afghanistan, others remain in Pakistan
At the same time the army's criticism of Nawaz Sharif's failure to provide good governance and deal with corruption had wide public appeal and appeared to be justified. Yet Pakistan cannot stabilise its polity unless a more responsible civilian government is given greater authority over policies the army now believes are its sole prerogative.

*Tackling Pakistan's extremists*
The army's dominance over foreign policy means General Bajwa will have to deal with the deteriorating state of Pakistan's relations with its neighbours and the region. Two major sets of extremists remain in the country, which negatively affect relations with two neighbours, India and Afghanistan.

The first are the Afghan Taliban and its appendage the Haqqani network whose leaders remain ensconced in Peshawar and Quetta. Afghanistan, the US and Nato, which still has 13,000 troops in Afghanistan, are highly critical of the army's refusal to end this sanctuary.




Image copyright AFP/getty
Image caption Tensions with India are high
Efforts to broker peace talks between the Taliban and the Kabul government last year failed. Since then Islamabad's relations with the Kabul government and even peace-seeking groups within the Taliban have drastically deteriorated.

Pakistan needs to reassess its Afghan policy with the primary aim of winning back the trust of all parties and then allowing a neutral body such as the UN or China to sponsor any future dialogue between Kabul and the Taliban.

However too much of the military's Afghan policy is made through an Indian lens - in the desire to keep Indian influence out of Afghanistan. Unless that changes and Pakistan helps the peace process on its own terms a catastrophic meltdown in Afghanistan would first affect Pakistan.




Image copyright AFP/getty
Image caption India has shelled civilians in Pakistan-administered Kashmir
The second group of militants, such as Lashkar-e-Tayaba and Jaish-e-Mohammed, are based in Punjab province and dedicated to attacking India. By their actions they have the capacity to hold Pakistan hostage to Indian military and economic retaliation.

Their role becomes more dangerous due to India's aggressive shelling of civilians in Pakistan-controlled Kashmir and Delhi's declared support to Baloch separatists.

India's actions have convinced many Pakistanis that it is trying to undermine and surround Pakistan with hostile forces. The two countries need to de-escalate tensions on the border and enter into a long term dialogue between their respective spy agencies on how to curb covert interference in each other's state.

On the Pakistani side a long-term policy reassessment towards India is needed by both the army and the government.

Hopeful signs are that General Bajwa knows the Kashmir conundrum well, having served there many years, and much earlier while on duty with UN troops in the Congo he served alongside a former Indian army chief General Bikram Singh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/801102082208071681

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/802070190154481664

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/802921455696613376


----------



## Devil Soul

*Retirement of four star generals*
Home / National / Retirement of four star generals
By Web Desk
November 28, 2016
Latest : National

0
0







As Raheel Sharif is all set to pass on baton of command to next army chief on Tuesday after completing three years in office, BBC Urdu sheds light on perks and privileges a four star general may be entitled to after his retirement.

According to the BBC, the former army chief and the chairman joints chiefs of staff committee, both four star generals, are entitled to all the perks and privileges that other senior government functionaries receive after retirement from their respective departments.

The report said generally the retired army chiefs in Pakistan stay away from media and Gen Raheel Sharif too will have to follow the rule that bars retired army chiefs from media interviews and public speeches for two years after their retirement.

Three former or serving army men serve retired four star generals as operator, driver and personal assistant. 

Amjad Shoaib, a retired Lt General, says not all the retired army chiefs are provided security for a lifetime. He however, said SSG Commandos, protect the retired generals until a security clearance from intelligence agencies is received.

Like all the senior military and civil officials, a four star generals is also allotted a plot where he can build his house.

Raheel Sharif, however, has already donated his plot for a fund allocated for martyrs of the army, according to the BBC.

After their retirement, army chief and chairman joint chiefs of staff committee are issued officials passports for travelling, a facility that is also availed to prime ministers and other top government functionaries, the BBC report said.


----------



## fatman17

Reducing the Swagger and Expectations

by Ejaz Haider


Army chief-designate General Qamar Javed Bajwa has a lot of work to do.

Come Nov. 30, General Raheel Sharif will be a private citizen. That’s how it should be. Once tenure is up, the incumbent must leave. The institution stays.

The day Gen. Sharif hangs up his boots will also be the first day in office for Army chief-designate General Qamar Javed Bajwa. He has his work cut out for him.

Much is being, and will be, written about Sharif’s legacy as Army chief. He was and is generally perceived to be a doer, a go-getter, operationally, though not much of a thinker. Most observers felt that that wasn’t too bad, come as he did after the two tenures of General Ashfaq Kayani, a commander who was known more for doing less in his second tenure to quell terrorism. Staying shy of North Waziristan had almost become a metaphor for Kayani’s lack of action, a charge only partially correct.

In rode Gen. Sharif on Nov. 29, 2013. By June 15, 2014, the Army had launched Operation Zarb-e Azb to clear North Waziristan. The operation, to wit, is not entirely complete if seen from the perspective of the clear, hold, build and transfer phases. The first two phases are almost complete, the third partially done while the fourth hangs in the balance.

The kinetic operation in North Waziristan was complemented with intelligence operations across Pakistan, which netted thousands of suspects. The overall impact is a mixed bag of successes and failures. The enemy, comprising multiple terror groups, has managed to mount several deadly attacks, mostly on soft targets, the massacre of children at the Army Public School in Peshawar on Dec. 16, 2015 becoming the worst atrocity on Sharif’s watch.

Corollary: we face the typical balloon effect. Put them down here and they will pop up there.

Counterterrorism is essentially the problem of choosing between action and non-action and also about knowing when to act and how to prepare for the reprisals. From that perspective, Kayani and Sharif were two ends of the pendulum swing. Kayani was Hamlet-like; Sharif was Laertes. One thought too much, the other would much rather bull in and let the chips fall where they might.

This is not to say that Kayani didn’t do anything. In fact, the heaviest kinetic operations were conducted on his first watch: Malakand, Buner, Bajaur, Khyber, Mohmand, South Waziristan. Additionally, when he took over from general Musharraf, he had to extricate the Army from a lot of mess in which Musharraf had landed it. Kayani restored the Army’s professionalism, did immense work toward training and morale by creating the Army’s counterterrorism centers, improving conditions for the troops, giving them a sense of pride et cetera. He also took personal interest in e-arms development and validation and improved tremendously the operational coordination between the Army and the air force. If he had left after his first tenure, he would have decidedly gone down in Pakistan Army history as one of its best commanders.

But he stayed on and that was a mistake. His second tenure was an exercise in much thinking but little action. Thinking is crucial and Kayani does think deep. But when one is a commander, one can’t afford not to act, especially against odds. Kayani personified Nietzsche’s saying that knowledge kills action.

But Nietzsche’s The Birth of Tragedy quote has a second part too: “… for action requires a state of being in which we are covered with the veil of illusion.”

The describes Sharif, not so much because he was wrong about going into North Waziristan or cracking down on terror cells. That was required; that had long being delayed. But his illusion was about what he could achieve and to employ very smart public relations to signal far and wide that he was the man not just of a moment but of an episode, a legacy.

This is where the ISPR came in. Back in Sept. 2015, I wrote about the Army and Sharif’s new playbook under the caption, A Strategy for a Legacy: “…the man behind this [strategy] is the current No. 1, Raheel Sharif. The strategy is his. The brilliant execution of this strategy is by the operational commander of ISPR, Maj. Gen. Asim Bajwa.” Bajwa since then has become a lieutenant general, the first time that ISPR has been headed by a 3-star officer, catapulting PR to a higher slot than even the military operations directorate which (unlike India) is headed by a major general.

It’s an old story about the umpire’s finger going up, posters on the wall, social media abuzz with Sharif’s hagiographies and #ThankYouRaheelSharif trending on Twitter. It was all ‘mysterious.’ There was nary a word from the ISPR. If anything, as I wrote in that article, the ISPR loved it. Sharif had grown bigger than the institution itself. Even the mainstream media, especially TV channels, lapped up everything the ISPR dished them. Sharif’s every move was breaking news. Perish the thought that what he did was part of his professional remit. I noticed with a mix of bemusement and consternation that every time I pointed this out on Twitter or TV, I’d be trolled by mysterious bot accounts.

This legacy the new chief will have to undo. As he prepares to grapple with internal and external challenges, and there are many, he will have to temper the expectations with realism. The Army can only do this much and no more. It operates in a context and while it tries to change the context for the better, the context puts its own constraints on even the best and the most well-intentioned.

Firefighting is essentially tactical. The new chief has to go beyond that to the strategic-political level to appreciate the threats and the responses required to tackle them. At that higher level, the military is always just one aspect of a national strategy and that strategy is determined by the governments, not the military and certainly not by the intelligence agencies.

It will not be easy because it will not be sexy. There will not be much swagger in it. The new chief might be tempted to use the now-formidable ISPR machine. A people fed on illusions rarely sit back to reassess that they were running after an apparition. They want to turn the illusion into reality. No one wants to know that terrorism is not about to go away and that it will be a long time, if at all, to go back to the pre-IEDs days. But that’s exactly what the new chief will have to do. He will come across as non-Messianic; some might even call him weak and lacking panache. But by appreciating the situation instead of situating the appreciation, he will serve his office well.

He will also have to extricate the Army from a plethora of jobs it has undertaken. It’s not much fun to lead a fatigued organization. The CT operations in urban centers will have to involve police and other civil law enforcement bodies. The burden must be shared. And contrary to what people think about the police, it has some excellent officers with brilliant experience in planning and executing CT operations.

Finally, while his troops will have to respond to tactical provocations on the borders, it will serve him well to allow the government the space to change the context in which instability breeds. That is the government’s job and the prime minister will have to rise to that challenge.

Haider is editor of national-security affairs at Capital TV. He was a Ford Scholar at the Program in Arms Control, Disarmament and International Security at the University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign, and a visiting fellow at the Brookings Institution, Washington, D.C. He tweets @ejazhaider


----------



## fatman17

Military Capabilities

Pakistan appoints General Qamar Javed Bajwa as new army chief

Farhan Bokhari, Islamabad - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

28 November 2016

General Qamar Javed Bajwa is to replace General Raheel Sharif as the Pakistan Army's chief of staff when the latter's three-year term expires on 29 November.

Gen Bajwa was appointed on 26th November by Pakistan's prime minister, Nawaz Sharif, in a smooth change of guard at what some regard as the country's most powerful institution.

The transition will mark the first time in almost 20 years that an army chief's tenure ended without him seeking an extension. The army chief plays a central role in Pakistan's ruling structure, especially in relation to the country's security and foreign policy.

Gen Sharif was widely credited with stepping up the fight against Taliban militants operating from bases in the country's tribal areas alongside the Pakistani-Afghan border.


----------



## fatman17

8 Pakistan Army Generals to retire in one year

Posted By: News Deskon: December 01, 2016

RAWALPINDI: 8 Top most Army Lieutenant Generals would be retiring in 2017.

The names include;

Heavy Industries Chairman Lt Gen Syed Wajid Hussain,

Joint Staff HQ DG Lt Gen Najibullah Khan,

Multan Corps Commander Lt Gen Ishfaq Nadeem Ahmad

Bahawalpur Corps Commander Lt Gen Javed Iqbal Ramday, HI(M).

Engineer-in-Chief Lt Gen Khalid Asghar (due to retire on 20 September),

Strategic Plans Division DG Lt Gen Mazhar Jamil ((due to retire on 20 September),

Army Air Defence Command chief Lt Gen Muhammad Zahid Latif Mirza, (due to retire on December 20)

Gujranwala Corps Commander Lt Gen Ikram Ul Haq (due to retire on December 20).

Therefore, eight major generals would be promoted next year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

General Zhao Zongqi Commander People Liberation Army, Western Theatre, People Republic of China visited GHQ today and called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff. General Zhao Zongqi congratulated Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa on assumption of command of Pakistan Army. During the meeting matters related to regional security and professional interest were discussed. Visiting General lauded Pakistan Army’s achievements in fight against terrorism and continued efforts for regional peace and stability.
Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa, COAS reaffirmed Pakistan Army’s unwavering support for CPEC security. Earlier on arrival at GHQ a smartly turned out contingent of Pakistan Army presented guard of honour to the visiting dignitary. To pay homage to the martyrs of Pakistan Army Chinese General laid a floral wreath at Yadgar-e-Shuhada.


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17




----------



## fatman17

Military Capabilities

Chinese general is first foreign military commander to meet with Pakistan's new army chief

Farhan Bokhari, Islamabad - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

06 December 2016

The Pakistan Army's new chief of staff, General Qamar Javed Bajwa, reaffirmed the service's support for the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) during a meeting with General Zhao Zongqi of China's People's Liberation Army, Western Theatre Command, on 5 December.

Gen Zhao, who was the first foreign military commander to meet with Pakistan's recently appointed army chief, is said to have underlined the close military ties between Beijing and Islamabad during the meeting.

Pakistan has increasingly turned towards China for military supplies, including a batch of eight new submarines, which are expected to be delivered between 2022 and 2028.


----------



## The Eagle

1.Lt Gen Shahid Baig Mirza posted as Corps Commander Karachi. Presently he is Military Secratery at GHQ.

2. Lt Gen Ghayur Mehmood, posted as Military Secretary . He is presently Chief of Logistic Staff at GHQ.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Philippines mulls defense asset imports from Pakistan

By Prinz Magtulis (philstar.com) | Updated December 7, 2016

Earlier, President Rodrigo Duterte, upset of criticism from the United States on his war on drugs, threatened to cut ties with the country's oldest ally that has been providing military support, especially in Mindanao. File

MANILA, Philippines — After Russia and China, the Philippines is now also looking at importing weapons and armory from Pakistan, further diversifying the country's sources from the US, Finance Secretary Carlos Dominguez said.



"I spoke with the (Pakistani) Minister of Defense and my understanding is that the defense industry in Pakistan is very advanced, and that maybe we should look at purchasing military equipment from them...," the Finance chief said.



"I spoke right away with (Defense Secretary Delfin) Lorenzana. He says the equipment in the Pakistan Defense Ministry is very good," he added.



Dominguez mentioned this during his meeting with Pakistani Ambassador Safdar Hayat recently. A statement about the meeting was issued on Wednesday.



Pakistan is located in the Middle East and has been battling terrorist groups such as the Al-Qaeda on its borders for years after the attack in the US in September 2011.



Earlier, President Rodrigo Duterte, upset of criticism from the United States on his war on drugs, threatened to cut ties with the country's oldest ally that has been providing military support, especially in Mindanao.



He then said he could turn to Russia and China for weapons, before backtracking and said training between US and Philippine forces in the south will continue together with armament acquisitions.



There were also reports that the US Senate canceled a gun deal with the Philippines because of the drug war's alleged human rights violations, but these were not verified.



Aside from military equipment, Dominguez said Manila is also keen on importing rice from Islamabad once import restrictions expire next year.



The government said it will not renew the quantitative restrictions on rice that had protected local farmers from cheaper rice shipments for the past decade.



"My efforts from the very beginning have been to concentrate on enhancing trade between the two countries," Hayat was quoted as telling Dominguez.



For his part, the Finance chief said he is looking forward to the first meeting of the Pakistan-Philippines Joint Economic Commission in April next year.



"We'll certainly participate. That will be a good start," he said.



Established in 2009, the commission aims to boost trade and investments between the two countries. 



According to Department of Finance data, bilateral trade between the two nations "remained at a narrow base," amounting to $61.3 million in imports and $55.7 million in exports in 2014.



Among others, the country ships corn, vehicles and vehicle parts, cigarette paper, processed fruits and nuts to Pakistan.



In turn, the Philippines receive mostly packaged medicaments, refined petroleum, alcohol, raw tobacco, non-retail pure cotton yarn and textiles from the Middle Eastern nation.



Diplomatic relations between the two countries were established on Sept. 8, 1949, with the Philippines opening a consulate in Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Infantry Weapons

NORINCO develops new RWS

Christopher F Foss, London - IHS Jane's International Defence Review

09 December 2016

The UW4A ifs fitted with a 30 mm cannon as its main armament. Source: Christopher F Foss

China North Industries Corporation (NORINCO) has expanded its range of remote weapon stations (RWS) with the development of the UW4A, IHS Jane's has learned.

At this stage it has not been confirmed if the UW4A has been developed to meet the operational requirements of the People's Liberation Army (PLA) or the export market.

NORINCO has moved to widen the range of tracked and wheeled armoured fighting vehicles (AFVs) that it is now offering for export and some of these are now being marketed with different turrets and RWS to meet end users' specific operational requirements.

The UW4A RWS is armed with an electrically operated 30 mm dual-feed cannon and a 7.62 mm co-axial machine gun (MG), and is fitted with two banks of six 76 mm electrically operated grenade launchers on the lower part of the mount.

The RWS carries 120 rounds of 30 mm ammunition and 200 rounds of 7.62 mm ammunition in the ready use position, with additional rounds carried in the hull for manual reloading. Ammunition is fed from the left and once the ready-use rounds have been expended one of the crew members is required to leave the platform in order to reload the weapons.

The weapon station traverses through 360° at a maximum speed of up to 45° per second and elevates from -5° to 55° at a maximum speed of up to 25° per second.

The UW4A's sensor pack in installed externally on the right side and consists of a day sight, a colour CCD camera, an uncooled thermal imager, and a laser rangefinder. The latter not only increases accuracy but makes certain that targets are engaged within the effective range of the armament.

UW4A shown installed on a VP10 armoured personnel carrier. (Christopher F Foss)

Weapons are laid onto the target by the operator using a flat panel display (FPD) inside the vehicle. A computerised fire control system (FCS) is fitted, which is claimed to provide a high first round hit probably under day and night conditions while the platform is stationary or moving.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17




----------



## fatman17

Major reshuffle in top brass.

By Shakil Shaikh

December 12, 2016

Major reshuffle in top brass
Chief of General Staff, DG ISI, DG ISPR, corps commanders Bahawalpur, Peshawar changed; Lt-Gen Naveed Mukhtar made DG ISI, Bilal Akbar CGS

ISLAMABAD: In a significant command and staff reshuffle in the Pakistan Army, the newly-promoted Lieutenant General Bilal Akbar has been appointed the Chief of General Staff (CGS) while Lt-Gen Naveed Mukhtar has been appointed as Director General Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI) in place of Lt General Rizwan Akhtar.

Meanwhile, Major General Muhammad Saeed, GOC 18 Infantry Division, Hyderabad, has been posted as DG Rangers, Sindh.

Both Lt-Gen Bilal Akbar and Lt-Gen Naveed Mukhtar were serving in Karachi as DG Rangers and Corps Commander, Karachi, respectively and they have been moved to two most powerful positions.

It has been learnt that Lt-Gen Naveed Mukhtar was appointed DG ISI after approval from Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif. 

Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa appointed the new CGS, a key position lying vacant since the elevation of General Zubair Hayat as the Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee.

DG ISI Lt-Gen Rizwan Akhtar has been transferred to the National Defence University (NDU) as its president.

Both Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif and Army Chief General Bajwa see Lt Gen Naveed Mukhtar as a richly experienced top military officer to handle the ISI operations, both overt and covert in a way to serve as the first line of the country’s defence.

Sources said Lt-Gen Naveed Mukhtar is a fine soldier who showed his professional acumen while serving in Karachi as the corps commander. Now, he would be serving as the eyes and ears for the services chiefs as well as the prime minister. In the present scenario, it would be highly important to have an experienced soldier to head the ISI, keeping in view the external and internal threats. 

Following the appointment of new corps commanders in Karachi, Multan and Rawalpindi, Chief of Army Staff General Bajwa also appointed Lt-Gen Nazir Butt as Corps Commander, Peshawar, in place of Lt-Gen Hidayatur Rehman, who has been moved to fill in the position of Inspector-General Training and Evaluation (IGT&E) at the General Headquarters.

With both the superseded three-star generals – former Corps Commander Multan Lt-Gen Ishfaq Nadim Ahmed and former Corps Commander Bahawalpur Lt-Gen Javed Ramday – retiring from the Pakistan Army on December 17, Army Chief General Bajwa has brought in his team which is almost visible now.

Military spokesman, DG ISPR Lt-Gen Asim Salim Bajwa has also been transferred as Inspector General Arms (IG Arms), a move which was on the cards. He was posted DG ISPR in June 2012 and promoted to Lt-Gen in September 2015. The army chief, however, has not made new appointment as DG ISPR and it is likely that a major general would be appointed as DG ISPR in the coming week.

In place of retiring Lt-Gen Javed Ramday, the newly-promoted Lt-Gen Sher Afgun has been appointed Corps Commander Bahawalpur. 

Lt Gen Bilal made a great success in bringing peace to Karachi where he was highly effective in dealing with lawbreakers, militant groups and flushed out hardcore criminals operating in the garb of political outfits. 

DG ISI Rizwan Akhtar has been transferred to the NDU.

Lt-Gen Nazir Butt, who had been the MS to a former prime minister and Defence Attache in the United States, was the ultimate pick as Corps Commander, Peshawar, as he had the experience of conducting operations in that area in the past.

Highly-capable Lt Gen Hidayatur Rehman has been made the IGT&E at the GHQ and he would be there until his retirement, say military sources. 

The other postings and transfers announced by the ISPR are that of newly-promoted Lt-Gen Hamayun Aziz who has been appointed Inspector General C&IT at the GHQ; newly promoted Lt-Gen Qazi Ikram who has been appointed Chief of Logistic Staff at the GHQ; newly-promoted Lt-Gen Muhammad Afzal will continue as DG FWO; and newly-promoted Lt-Gen Naeem Ashraf has been appointed Chairman Heavy Industries Taxila (HIT).


----------



## fatman17

New CGS and DGISI


----------



## fatman17

4 LtG and 24 MajG superseded in the recent army promotions of general officers.


----------



## fatman17

http://newslinemagazine.com/magazine/the-bajwa-playbook/


----------



## fatman17

http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-38278677


----------



## fatman17




----------



## fatman17

Babur cruise missile test successful


----------



## fatman17

1st Pakistan army instructor at Sandhurst

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Sikh, Hindu & Musalman fighter pilots in the Royal Indian Air Force


----------



## fatman17

Russian flak jacket being tested by army

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

ISPR
1.Major General Asif Ghafoor has been posted DGISPR. He is presently commanding a division in Swat.
2.Major General Abdullah Dogar has been posted Commandant PMA.
3.Major General Syed Adnan has been posted GOC at Lahore.
4.Major General Fida Malik has been posted DG Logistics at GHQ
5.Major General Zafarullah Khan has been posted GOC at Panu Aqil
6.Major General Nadir Khan has been posted DG Personnel Services and Provost Marshal(PS&PM) at GHQ
7.Major General Zafar Iqbal has been posted GOC armour division at Gujranwala.

Maj Gen Asif Ghafoor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

By GEO NEWSPosted on: 2 hours ago

*RAWALPINDI: Funeral prayers for Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) pilot Ali Akram, one of the 47 victims of the deadly PK-661 crash, were offered in Rawalpindi on Thursday.*

The prayers were held at Army Ground, Rawalpindi, which were also attended by Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa. Strict security arrangements were in place while performing of last rites of the late pilot.

Former Pakistan skipper Saqlain Mushtaq and former wicket-keeper Rashid Lateef were also present at the funeral.

Later, the army chief condoled family of the late pilot and extended his sympathies to them.

In Karachi as well, thousands attended funeral prayers for singer-turned-preacher Junaid Jamshed, who was killed in the PK-661 air crash last week, after which he was laid to rest at Darul Uloom Korangi amid tears and sobs.

The prayers led by religious scholar Maulana Tariq Jameel were held at AKD Ground, DHA Phase 8, after Zuhr on Thursday (today) amid strict security.

Before prayers, Maulana Tariq Jameel addressed the crowd, and spoke at length about how unexpected life is.

On Wednesday, December 07, the ATR-42 aircraft of the PIA crashed into the hillside near Havelian area of district Abbottabad, killing all 42 passengers and five crew members onboard.

Jamshed, once a Pakistani music icon who later turned preacher, was also aboard the flight along with his wife.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

David Hale, Ambassador of the United States to Pakistan visited General Headquarters (GHQ) on Thursday and called on Chief of the Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa.

During their meeting, the US ambassador and the COAS discussed bilateral and regional security issues.

On Wednesday, General Bajwa was in Karachi on his first visit to the port city after assuming command of the Pakistan army.

Upon his arrival, General Bajwa commenced day’s proceedings by visiting Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah’s mausoleum where he laid a floral wreath.

After reaching the Corps Headquarters later on Thursday, where he was given a detailed briefing on the ongoing Karachi Operation and overall security situation in the city issues at the corps headquarters.

General Bajwa took charge as the 16th army chief of the world’s sixth-largest army by troop numbers in a formal colourful handover on November 29.

He replaced General Sharif after his three-year term ended, a rare example of a smooth transition in a nation where army chiefs have a history of clinging to power.


http://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/blog/2016/12/15/us-ambassador-calls-on-coas-qamar-bajwa/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*Press Release*

*Rawalpindi- December 11 2016*




*Posting / Transfers*

1. Lt Gen Bilal Akbar has been appointed Chief of General Staff

2. Lt Gen Rizwan Akhtar presently DG ISI has been appointed President NDU

3. Lt Gen Nazir Butt presently President NDU has been appointed Corps Commander Peshawar (11Corps)

4. Lt Gen Hidayat ur Rehman, Presently Corps Comd Peshawar has been appointed Inspector General Training and Evaluation (IGT&E) at GHQ

5. Lt Gen Asim Salim Bajwa, presently DG ISPR has been appointed Inspector General Arms (IG Arms) at GHQ. He was posted DG ISPR in June 2012 and promoted Lt Gen in Sept 2015. 

6. Newly promoted Lt Gen Hamayun Aziz has been appointed Inspector General C&IT at GHQ

7. Newly promoted Lt Gen Qazi Ikram has been appointed Chief of Logistic Staff at GHQ

8. Newly promoted Lt Gen Sher Afgun has been posted 31 Corps Comd (Bahawalpur)

9. Newly Promoted Lt Gen Muhammad Afzal will continue as DG FWO

10. Newly promoted Lt Gen Naeem Ashraf has been appointed Chairman Heavy Industries Taxila(HIT)

-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

*Nation will always remember sacrifices of APS victims: Gen Bajwa*

National
23 MINS AGO BY WEB DESK






Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa has said that the blood of the Army Public School (APS) martyrs was an obligation on the nation and the armed forces.

While speaking at the memorial held for the martyrs at APS, Peshawar on Friday, General Bajwa said that the nation will always remember the sacrifices of the APS children and all institutions stand with the bereaved families in their tragedy.

Gen Bajwa said the armed forces are striving to bring the war against terrorism to a conclusion and will not rest until terrorism is completely uprooted.

Earlier, the current principal of the military-run school said, “The time of the attack was extremely difficult for the whole country. It felt as though we would never be able to come out of this pain. But we came out of that time better and stood strong in front of the enemy.”

Paying tribute to the 144 victims, mostly school children, she said, “We have not forgotten our children, our brave Principal, Tahira Kazi and the young soldiers whose martyrdom strengthened the country.”

Army chief Gen Qamar Jawed Bajwa laid a wreath and offered prayers at the memorial.

The gruesome massacre had served as a binding force for Pakistanis in the fight against terrorism. The political and military leadership had given a clarion call against terrorists, launching a comprehensive national strategy to defeat the menace.

Though the attack’s mastermind and his facilitators have been eliminated, the grieving parents continue to call for a judicial inquiry to unmask those responsible for the deadly assault and high number of casualties.

http://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/blo...remember-sacrifices-of-aps-victims-gen-bajwa/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MystryMan

fatman1officer: 9007916 said:


> 4 LtG and 24 MajG superseded in the recent army promotions of general officers.


The superseded officers will opt to retire as per tradition in PA?


----------



## truthseeker2010

MystryMan said:


> The superseded officers will opt to retire as per tradition in PA?



LTG's have retired, and MGs usually don't opt for premature retirement and continue to serve.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

MystryMan said:


> The superseded officers will opt to retire as per tradition in PA?



Yes most of them


----------



## fatman17

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/810256790873079809

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

truthseeker2010 said:


> LTG's have retired, and MGs usually don't opt for premature retirement and continue to serve.



Once you're superseded you've no chance of promotion anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khafee

fatman17 said:


> Once you're superseded you've no chance of promotion anymore.


Not true. Sometimes people die.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MystryMan

Khafee said:


> Not true. Sometimes people die.


One should remain positive in every situation.


----------



## Khafee

MystryMan said:


> One should remain positive in every situation.


Exactly!! Someone dying and one getting promoted, definitely positive!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Weapons: Czechs Win Pakistani 5.56mm Rifle Competition

December 21, 2016: In late November Pakistan selected a Czech firm (Česká Zbrojovka) to provide the technology and licenses so that half million CZ806 Bren 2 assault rifles could be manufactured in Pakistan. Currently Pakistan uses locally produced Heckler & Koch G3A3 7.62×51mm rifles, Chinese Type 56 (AK-47 clone) and very small quantities of different small arms used by Special Forces. 

The Czechs won a 2015-16 competition for this contract. The other finalists were the FN SCAR, Zastava M21, Beretta ARX-160/200 and Kalashnikov AK-103. The CZ-806 BREN 2 was introduced in 2015 as a new version of the CZ-805 BREN which has been used by the Czech army since 2011. The CZ-806 is upgraded version based on combat experience of Czech troops in Afghanistan. The CZ-806 is about 500 g (16 ounces) lighter than the 3.6 kg (7.9 pound) CZ-805. The CZ-086 is a lot easier to use and modular. That is the receiver/barrel assembly can easily be changed so the weapon can fire different rounds or more accurately because of a longer barrel. Moreover the rifle also features quick-change barrels, allowing to change calibers (between 5.56x45 NATO, 7.62x39 AK-47 ammunition) and barrel lengths according to the mission profile like its predecessor. This is especially interesting for Pakistani troops because they have a large stock of 7.62x39 ammunition. It should be noted that only two other competitors have this level of modularity: the Belgian FN SCAR and Italian Beretta ARX-160/200.

Another advantage the CZ-806 had was lower cost than both Western competitors while the Serbian and Russian weapons were not that big improvement over existing Chinese AK-47 copies widely used by Pakistani forces. The contract terms will apparently be similar to the current G3 license agreement. Thus the Czechs would first supply Pakistanis with parts kits for assembly and then later would come the needed know-how to allow for local production of components. If this deal is completed (nothing is certain with the Pakistanis) then it will become one of the biggest export contacts ever for a Czech small arms firm. -- Przemysław Juraszek

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WaLeEdK2

fatman17 said:


> Weapons: Czechs Win Pakistani 5.56mm Rifle Competition
> 
> December 21, 2016: In late November Pakistan selected a Czech firm (Česká Zbrojovka) to provide the technology and licenses so that half million CZ806 Bren 2 assault rifles could be manufactured in Pakistan. Currently Pakistan uses locally produced Heckler & Koch G3A3 7.62×51mm rifles, Chinese Type 56 (AK-47 clone) and very small quantities of different small arms used by Special Forces.
> 
> The Czechs won a 2015-16 competition for this contract. The other finalists were the FN SCAR, Zastava M21, Beretta ARX-160/200 and Kalashnikov AK-103. The CZ-806 BREN 2 was introduced in 2015 as a new version of the CZ-805 BREN which has been used by the Czech army since 2011. The CZ-806 is upgraded version based on combat experience of Czech troops in Afghanistan. The CZ-806 is about 500 g (16 ounces) lighter than the 3.6 kg (7.9 pound) CZ-805. The CZ-086 is a lot easier to use and modular. That is the receiver/barrel assembly can easily be changed so the weapon can fire different rounds or more accurately because of a longer barrel. Moreover the rifle also features quick-change barrels, allowing to change calibers (between 5.56x45 NATO, 7.62x39 AK-47 ammunition) and barrel lengths according to the mission profile like its predecessor. This is especially interesting for Pakistani troops because they have a large stock of 7.62x39 ammunition. It should be noted that only two other competitors have this level of modularity: the Belgian FN SCAR and Italian Beretta ARX-160/200.
> 
> Another advantage the CZ-806 had was lower cost than both Western competitors while the Serbian and Russian weapons were not that big improvement over existing Chinese AK-47 copies widely used by Pakistani forces. The contract terms will apparently be similar to the current G3 license agreement. Thus the Czechs would first supply Pakistanis with parts kits for assembly and then later would come the needed know-how to allow for local production of components. If this deal is completed (nothing is certain with the Pakistanis) then it will become one of the biggest export contacts ever for a Czech small arms firm. -- Przemysław Juraszek



So what happened to the Scar? @Zarvan


----------



## Zarvan

fatman17 said:


> Weapons: Czechs Win Pakistani 5.56mm Rifle Competition
> 
> December 21, 2016: In late November Pakistan selected a Czech firm (Česká Zbrojovka) to provide the technology and licenses so that half million CZ806 Bren 2 assault rifles could be manufactured in Pakistan. Currently Pakistan uses locally produced Heckler & Koch G3A3 7.62×51mm rifles, Chinese Type 56 (AK-47 clone) and very small quantities of different small arms used by Special Forces.
> 
> The Czechs won a 2015-16 competition for this contract. The other finalists were the FN SCAR, Zastava M21, Beretta ARX-160/200 and Kalashnikov AK-103. The CZ-806 BREN 2 was introduced in 2015 as a new version of the CZ-805 BREN which has been used by the Czech army since 2011. The CZ-806 is upgraded version based on combat experience of Czech troops in Afghanistan. The CZ-806 is about 500 g (16 ounces) lighter than the 3.6 kg (7.9 pound) CZ-805. The CZ-086 is a lot easier to use and modular. That is the receiver/barrel assembly can easily be changed so the weapon can fire different rounds or more accurately because of a longer barrel. Moreover the rifle also features quick-change barrels, allowing to change calibers (between 5.56x45 NATO, 7.62x39 AK-47 ammunition) and barrel lengths according to the mission profile like its predecessor. This is especially interesting for Pakistani troops because they have a large stock of 7.62x39 ammunition. It should be noted that only two other competitors have this level of modularity: the Belgian FN SCAR and Italian Beretta ARX-160/200.
> 
> Another advantage the CZ-806 had was lower cost than both Western competitors while the Serbian and Russian weapons were not that big improvement over existing Chinese AK-47 copies widely used by Pakistani forces. The contract terms will apparently be similar to the current G3 license agreement. Thus the Czechs would first supply Pakistanis with parts kits for assembly and then later would come the needed know-how to allow for local production of components. If this deal is completed (nothing is certain with the Pakistanis) then it will become one of the biggest export contacts ever for a Czech small arms firm. -- Przemysław Juraszek



Okay now I am ready to kill myself. Why I am having a feeling that Pakistan will produce three rifles now. @Horus What the bloody hell is going on here ? @balixd



WaLeEdK2 said:


> So what happened to the Scar? @Zarvan


SCAR H is in competition for 7.62 X 51. We were not looking for 5.56 weapon in first place so article is wrong most probably


----------



## fatman17

Zarvan said:


> Okay now I am ready to kill myself. Why I am having a feeling that Pakistan will produce three rifles now. @Horus What the bloody hell is going on here ? @balixd
> 
> 
> SCAR H is in competition for 7.62 X 51. We were not looking for 5.56 weapon in first place so article is wrong most probably



Read article carefully.


----------



## Amaa'n

Zarvan said:


> Okay now I am ready to kill myself. Why I am having a feeling that Pakistan will produce three rifles now. @Horus What the bloody hell is going on here ? @balixd
> 
> 
> SCAR H is in competition for 7.62 X 51. We were not looking for 5.56 weapon in first place so article is wrong most probably


Molvi sab hosla, when i read your post i get afraid that the guy might get brain dead by the amount of stress hes taking.....relax..... & say Voooooooooo SAAAAAAAAAAA...........
Three different weapon systems, are you even in your senses??? (no offence intended ) 
as far as 556 & 762 x 39 is concerned then yes we were in trails for x39 round but when the deal is coming you never know with the modular design....remember PK08? we did try our hand with G3 in 5.56 but it failed.....your SOF / ATS needs 556 for Urban CT ops, so those can be handed down to them, SCAR- H though makes very little sense to me but will be for Front Line SOF units

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

balixd said:


> Molvi sab hosla, when i read your post i get afraid that the guy might get brain dead by the amount of stress hes taking.....relax..... & say Voooooooooo SAAAAAAAAAAA...........
> Three different weapon systems, are you even in your senses??? (no offence intended )
> as far as 556 & 762 x 39 is concerned then yes we were in trails for x39 round but when the deal is coming you never know with the modular design....remember PK08? we did try our hand with G3 in 5.56 but it failed.....your SOF / ATS needs 556 for Urban CT ops, so those can be handed down to them, SCAR- H though makes very little sense to me but will be for Front Line SOF units


Sir we are not looking to replace SSG weapons. Also during testing what I know is SSG only tested it as part of formality main tests were done by infantry guys because we are looking to replace G3 with SCAR H or Berreta ARX 200. G3 is not used by SSG. @Horus says that from day one there were two tenders one for 7.62 X 39 caliber rifle and one for 7.62 X 51. He says that SCAR H and Berreta are competing for G3 replacement BREN was never in 7.62 X 51 tender but were part of 7.62 x 39


----------



## Army research

Zarvan said:


> Sir we are not looking to replace SSG weapons. Also during testing what I know is SSG only tested it as part of formality main tests were done by infantry guys because we are looking to replace G3 with SCAR H or Berreta ARX 200. G3 is not used by SSG. @Horus says that from day one there were two tenders one for 7.62 X 39 caliber rifle and one for 7.62 X 51. He says that SCAR H and Berreta are competing for G3 replacement BREN was never in 7.62 X 51 tender but were part of 7.62 x 39


Read article according to it were shifting to 5.55 and 7.62 39 and produce half a million convertible rifles of the make of cz bren 8062



Army research said:


> Read article according to it were shifting to 5.55 and 7.62 39 and produce half a million convertible rifles of the make of cz bren 8062


Quite a surprising move , it could be new version could also convert to 7.62 51 so for now initial sof rifle s in 5.56 and later conversion kits , zarvan bhai I too loved other guns but look at it rationally , what ever we get I'll still miss the g3



fatman17 said:


> Weapons: Czechs Win Pakistani 5.56mm Rifle Competition
> 
> December 21, 2016: In late November Pakistan selected a Czech firm (Česká Zbrojovka) to provide the technology and licenses so that half million CZ806 Bren 2 assault rifles could be manufactured in Pakistan. Currently Pakistan uses locally produced Heckler & Koch G3A3 7.62×51mm rifles, Chinese Type 56 (AK-47 clone) and very small quantities of different small arms used by Special Forces.
> 
> The Czechs won a 2015-16 competition for this contract. The other finalists were the FN SCAR, Zastava M21, Beretta ARX-160/200 and Kalashnikov AK-103. The CZ-806 BREN 2 was introduced in 2015 as a new version of the CZ-805 BREN which has been used by the Czech army since 2011. The CZ-806 is upgraded version based on combat experience of Czech troops in Afghanistan. The CZ-806 is about 500 g (16 ounces) lighter than the 3.6 kg (7.9 pound) CZ-805. The CZ-086 is a lot easier to use and modular. That is the receiver/barrel assembly can easily be changed so the weapon can fire different rounds or more accurately because of a longer barrel. Moreover the rifle also features quick-change barrels, allowing to change calibers (between 5.56x45 NATO, 7.62x39 AK-47 ammunition) and barrel lengths according to the mission profile like its predecessor. This is especially interesting for Pakistani troops because they have a large stock of 7.62x39 ammunition. It should be noted that only two other competitors have this level of modularity: the Belgian FN SCAR and Italian Beretta ARX-160/200.
> 
> Another advantage the CZ-806 had was lower cost than both Western competitors while the Serbian and Russian weapons were not that big improvement over existing Chinese AK-47 copies widely used by Pakistani forces. The contract terms will apparently be similar to the current G3 license agreement. Thus the Czechs would first supply Pakistanis with parts kits for assembly and then later would come the needed know-how to allow for local production of components. If this deal is completed (nothing is certain with the Pakistanis) then it will become one of the biggest export contacts ever for a Czech small arms firm. -- Przemysław Juraszek


Sir is this confirmed ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Army research said:


> Read article according to it were shifting to 5.55 and 7.62 39 and produce half a million convertible rifles of the make of cz bren 8062
> 
> 
> Quite a surprising move , it could be new version could also convert to 7.62 51 so for now initial sof rifle s in 5.56 and later conversion kits , zarvan bhai I too loved other guns but look at it rationally , what ever we get I'll still miss the g3
> 
> 
> Sir is this confirmed ?



Negotiations have started.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Army research

For 5.56 ?


----------



## Rafi

Army research said:


> For 5.56 ?



Rifle is modular, and is designed to be multi calibre with minimum fuss and muss

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Rafi said:


> Rifle is modular, and is designed to be multi calibre with minimum fuss and muss



Thanks, that is the key to this deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MystryMan

fatman17 said:


> Weapons: Czechs Win Pakistani 5.56mm Rifle Competition
> 
> December 21, 2016: In late November Pakistan selected a Czech firm (Česká Zbrojovka) to provide the technology and licenses so that half million CZ806 Bren 2 assault rifles could be manufactured in Pakistan. Currently Pakistan uses locally produced Heckler & Koch G3A3 7.62×51mm rifles, Chinese Type 56 (AK-47 clone) and very small quantities of different small arms used by Special Forces.
> 
> The Czechs won a 2015-16 competition for this contract. The other finalists were the FN SCAR, Zastava M21, Beretta ARX-160/200 and Kalashnikov AK-103. The CZ-806 BREN 2 was introduced in 2015 as a new version of the CZ-805 BREN which has been used by the Czech army since 2011. The CZ-806 is upgraded version based on combat experience of Czech troops in Afghanistan. The CZ-806 is about 500 g (16 ounces) lighter than the 3.6 kg (7.9 pound) CZ-805. The CZ-086 is a lot easier to use and modular. That is the receiver/barrel assembly can easily be changed so the weapon can fire different rounds or more accurately because of a longer barrel. Moreover the rifle also features quick-change barrels, allowing to change calibers (between 5.56x45 NATO, 7.62x39 AK-47 ammunition) and barrel lengths according to the mission profile like its predecessor. This is especially interesting for Pakistani troops because they have a large stock of 7.62x39 ammunition. It should be noted that only two other competitors have this level of modularity: the Belgian FN SCAR and Italian Beretta ARX-160/200.
> 
> Another advantage the CZ-806 had was lower cost than both Western competitors while the Serbian and Russian weapons were not that big improvement over existing Chinese AK-47 copies widely used by Pakistani forces. The contract terms will apparently be similar to the current G3 license agreement. Thus the Czechs would first supply Pakistanis with parts kits for assembly and then later would come the needed know-how to allow for local production of components. If this deal is completed (nothing is certain with the Pakistanis) then it will become one of the biggest export contacts ever for a Czech small arms firm. -- Przemysław Juraszek


This article mentions BREN as a winner for 5.56 n 7.62*3.9 category. 
Does it means BREN has been selected and negotiations are on for the modalities of license production and TOT ? 
Can you share the source of the article?


----------



## fatman17

MystryMan said:


> This article mentions BREN as a winner for 5.56 n 7.62*3.9 category.
> Does it means BREN has been selected and negotiations are on for the modalities of license production and TOT ?
> Can you share the source of the article?



strategy page


----------



## Arsala.nKhan

EagleEyes said:


> *DEFENDING PAKISTAN*
> 
> This is a research paper by Syed M AMIR HUSAIN detailing the military threat Pakistan is faced with and how Pakistan can combat it given economic and political constraints. It is also argued that the small but assertive group of people who are trying to rally support to &#39;tie down&#39; the Pakistani military establishment are doing so at great risk to the country.
> 
> Its very detailed research paper I will definitely read it whole.. interesting effort keep it up !


----------



## fatman17

The Pakistan Army will receive four Mi-35 Hind E attack helicopters from Russia in 2017. Islamabad has paid $153 million in the deal, signed in August 2015, bringing to an end a self-imposed Russian ban on military exports to the country. Once wary of potential Indian protests at such a sale, Moscow now plans to sell as many as 20 of Mi-35s to Pakistan over the next few years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Army research

Guys a new MBT has been selected and it's a great choice, along with it would come some small arms for tank crew , name can't be disclosed neither can more information

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

AH-1Z Cobra attack helicopters operated by the US Navy will receive Target Sight Systems provided by Lockheed Martin. Valued at $150 million, the deal also includes production orders for the government of Pakistan under the foreign military sales program. Options included in the contract could raise the value to $284 million. The Target Sight System is a large-aperture mid-wave forward-looking infrared sensor designed to identify and designate targets at maximum weapon range, increasing the Cobra operator’s survivability and lethality.


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Army research said:


> Guys a new MBT has been selected and it's a great choice, along with it would come some small arms for tank crew , name can't be disclosed neither can more information


Does it look cool?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Army research

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> Does it look cool?


Very very cool

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Army research said:


> Very very cool



Why am I missing @Zarvan bro here..... 

BTW, beside the cool thing, is it deadlier and lethal?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Army research said:


> Guys a new MBT has been selected and it's a great choice, along with it would come some small arms for tank crew , name can't be disclosed neither can more information


@Horus What is going on ?



The Eagle said:


> Why am I missing @Zarvan bro here.....
> 
> BTW, beside the cool thing, is it deadlier and lethal?


I have no clue about it and I am in doubt therefore I want our great members like @Dazzler and @DESERT FIGHTER and @balixd and @Horus and @Oscar to shed some light on this.


----------



## WarFariX

@MarvellousThunder@PDC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Army research

Zarvan said:


> @Horus What is going on ?
> 
> 
> I have no clue about it and I am in doubt therefore I want our great members like @Dazzler and @DESERT FIGHTER and @balixd and @Horus and @Oscar to shed some light on this.


Be in no doubt 


The Eagle said:


> Why am I missing @Zarvan bro here.....
> 
> BTW, beside the cool thing, is it deadlier and lethal?


It is extremely deadly , modern and a powerful engine. Info is 100% true. To be revealed well soon but it could be really early or a bit late but a very awesome beast is arriving


----------



## Zarvan

Army research said:


> Be in no doubt
> 
> It is extremely deadly , modern and a powerful engine. Info is 100% true. To be revealed well soon but it could be really early or a bit late but a very awesome beast is arriving


It is OPLOT M in my opinion


----------



## Army research

Zarvan said:


> It is OPLOT M in my opinion


Could be , could not be , can't disclose name but oplot is a good tank too, contain your excitement sir. What ever it is , it would effectively fit into our doctrine , but with it are coming small arms, specifically for tank crew guess that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Zarvan said:


> It is OPLOT M in my opinion



I was expecting a home built...... after engine contract with Ukraine..... 




Army research said:


> Be in no doubt
> 
> It is extremely deadly , modern and a powerful engine. Info is 100% true. To be revealed well soon but it could be really early or a bit late but a very awesome beast is arriving


----------



## Zarvan

Army research said:


> Could be , could not be , can't disclose name but oplot is a good tank too, contain your excitement sir. What ever it is , it would effectively fit into our doctrine , but with it are coming small arms, specifically for tank crew guess that


What Small Arms ? Are you talking about assault rifles or heavy machine guns ?


----------



## Army research

The Eagle said:


> I was expecting a home built...... after engine contract with Ukraine.....


Well could be manufactured here too , like assembled

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

The Eagle said:


> I was expecting a home built...... after engine contract with Ukraine.....


That is AL KHALID II.We are working on that one and it would come soon. Pakistan is also looking for other Tank under the project name AL HAIDER

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Army research

Zarvan said:


> What Small Arms ? Are you talking about assault rifles or heavy machine guns ?


Tank crew weapons , weapons for the tank crew to use, could be carbine etc guess



Zarvan said:


> That is AL KHALID II.We are working on that one and it would come soon. Pakistan is also looking for other Tank under the project name AL HAIDER


Engine contract could be for upgrade , new tank = new chassis not AK


----------



## The Eagle

Army research said:


> Well could be manufactured here too , like assembled





Zarvan said:


> That is AL KHALID II.We are working on that one and it would come soon. Pakistan is also looking for other Tank under the project name AL HAIDER



I will stop my wild imaginations here, as it has be secret for now so let it be. However, @Zarvan it has something to do with Assault Rifles as well that you may remember, the package needs to be very attractive in over all for A to Z things so it could be from same origin. Or we can say, let's have the Rifle from A party and this from B party.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WarFariX

T-99 along with AK rifles?


----------



## Zarvan

@DESERT FIGHTER Would you like to respond here ? Also @Dazzler


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER Would you like to respond here ? Also @Dazzler


No idea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> No idea.


Okay thanks now waiting for other senior members to respond here let see what happens. I hope news is true and the Tank which if we have selected is seriously good one.


----------



## Army research

Zarvan said:


> Okay thanks now waiting for other senior members to respond here let see what happens. I hope news is true and the Tank which if we have selected is seriously good one.


True it is, got it from the Corp itself

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsala.nKhan

fatman17 said:


> The Pakistan Army will receive four Mi-35 Hind E attack helicopters from Russia in 2017. Islamabad has paid $153 million in the deal, signed in August 2015, bringing to an end a self-imposed Russian ban on military exports to the country. Once wary of potential Indian protests at such a sale, Moscow now plans to sell as many as 20 of Mi-35s to Pakistan over the next few years.


We are getting them from Russai,, russai has big plan this time


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

MarvellousThunder@PDC said:


> T-99 along with AK rifles?


No I think what was meant that like the rifles, the new tanks would be selected based on tech transfer, market rights, access to next gen versions, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

Does not make sense just spent 600 mil for tank engine for ak1 or ak2 what ever it's called and now another new tank ?? I think just another rumor being spread ?????


----------



## Dazzler

Al khalid 2 and Al Haider are two different projects. Turks are trying hard to make Pakistan the launch customer of Altay. they've offered tech share for AK-2 and local assembly etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Dazzler said:


> Al khalid 2 and Al Haider are two different projects. Turks are trying hard to make Pakistan the launch customer of Altay. they've offered tech share for AK-2 and local assembly etc.


Sir what is your opinion on what Mr Army Research have claimed Is it true ????? @Dazzler


----------



## mingle

I feel its Altay Turkish copy of leapord tanks

So Pak will launch coustomer for both major turkish battle system T 129 ' Altay plus Hisar missle system .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

mingle said:


> I feel its Altay Turkish copy of leapord tanks
> 
> So Pak will launch coustomer for both major turkish battle system T 129 ' Altay plus Hisar missle system .


It seem things are going that way Altay and T-129 and in future Hisar also coming. I would also like to see IFV and AFV coming from Turkey. Also Optics and Night Vision stuff


----------



## Path-Finder

If it is Altay then its great! maybe joint manufacturing to reduce the cost could be a great initiative hypothetically.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Path-Finder said:


> If it is Altay then its great! maybe joint manufacturing to reduce the cost could be a great initiative hypothetically.


I seriously doubt that it could be Altay although I hope Altay comes to Pakistan. But I think it would be OPLOT M. Where are you Mr @Horus and @balixd. Sir both of you are needed to either confirm or reject this news.


----------



## TaimiKhan

Army research said:


> Well could be manufactured here too , like assembled



If its not Oplot, then chances are its a variant of Type-99. 

As we have no major options other then Ukrainians & Chinese at current time period.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

TaimiKhan said:


> If its not Oplot, then chances are its a variant of Type-99.
> 
> As we have no major options other then Ukrainians & Chinese at current time period.


I was hoping you would be telling exact detail of which Tank is it and How many we plan to induct.


----------



## Army research

Zarvan said:


> I was hoping you would be telling exact detail of which Tank is it and How many we plan to induct.


Sir , exact cannot and will not be released until you see singing of MOU etc or the tank in a parade , relax chill whatever it is a good machine and until signing even though it is sure , anything could go wrong

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Army research said:


> Sir , exact cannot and will not be released until you see singing of MOU etc or the tank in a parade , relax chill whatever it is a good machine and until signing even though it is sure , anything could go wrong


You are giving no detail so debate would continue until we know what Tank are you talking about @Horus


----------



## Army research

Zarvan said:


> You are giving no detail so debate would continue until we know what Tank are you talking about @Horus


Brother, detail cannot be released , relax you'll see a good beast soon enough

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WarFariX

Army research said:


> Brother, detail cannot be released , relax you'll see a good beast soon enough


could you least tell us after how many months the details will be released??


----------



## Zarvan

MarvellousThunder@PDC said:


> could you least tell us after how many months the details will be released??


I am inviting senior members here and no one is commenting @Arsalan is also missing from forum and also @RAMPAGE and several other senior guys


----------



## araz

Army research said:


> True it is, got it from the Corp itself


Young man. If it is a secret you are doing a dis service to your country by openning your mouth. Many a plans have been laid to waste by a loose tongue. So if it is a secret keep it zipped and throw away the key. When your source tells you it is OK to talk then share. This idiocy has to stop.
A

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaimiKhan

Zarvan said:


> I was hoping you would be telling exact detail of which Tank is it and How many we plan to induct.



For Pakistan, there is hardly an exact type. If its a Chinese one, we may see some western or own systems getting incorporated, just like what we saw in AK or older ones. PA will try to get the best out of whatever it can get its hand laid on. 

And again how many can not be told, as it depends on operational requirement, the number of older units to be upgraded and the adversary which is has to face. AK had big plans, but did not got to that number, same will be here too. Who knows few hundreds are made and then operational requirements require something new or more upgraded. 

Had it been upto me, i would have given armor its due share but would have massively invested in the ATGM capability of the infantry, as they are the ones who will face these monsters most of the time and they should have capability to take down these monsters from long ranges as well as from short ones. Its very important. 

PA needs to invest in precision weaponry on a big scale if they want to stop the enemy before any major damage.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

TaimiKhan said:


> For Pakistan, there is hardly an exact type. If its a Chinese one, we may see some western or own systems getting incorporated, just like what we saw in AK or older ones. PA will try to get the best out of whatever it can get its hand laid on.
> 
> And again how many can not be told, as it depends on operational requirement, the number of older units to be upgraded and the adversary which is has to face. AK had big plans, but did not got to that number, same will be here too. Who knows few hundreds are made and then operational requirements require something new or more upgraded.
> 
> Had it been upto me, i would have given armor its due share but would have massively invested in the ATGM capability of the infantry, as they are the ones who will face these monsters most of the time and they should have capability to take down these monsters from long ranges as well as from short ones. Its very important.
> 
> PA needs to invest in precision weaponry on a big scale if they want to stop the enemy before any major damage.


On that I agree for infantry Pakistan needs Anti Tank Weapons like Carl Gaustav and HJ 12. I mean similar weapons and for them Turkey and China and Spain and Russia can be our source.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> On that I agree for infantry Pakistan needs Anti Tank Weapons like Carl Gaustav and HJ 12. I mean similar weapons and for them Turkey and China and Spain and Russia can be our source.



Carl Gustav RR is useless against tanks..

We need a man portable Fire and Forget ATGM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Carl Gustav RR is useless against tanks..
> 
> We need a man portable Fire and Forget ATGM.


But they can be quite effective against bunkers and other targets and as for man portable Anti Tank Weapons well HJ 12 is one great option and NLAW of SAAB is also good and than there is new French one. We need to get two of these so I suggest HJ 12 and one we should design and produce with Turkey.
@cabatli_53 @Sinan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Zarvan said:


> But they can be quite effective against bunkers and other targets and as for man portable Anti Tank Weapons well HJ 12 is one great option and NLAW of SAAB is also good and than there is new French one. We need to get two of these so I suggest HJ 12 and one we should design and produce with Turkey.
> @cabatli_53 @Sinan


Consider AKKOR too..... ATGMs are widely deployed against regular armies by assymetric forces. We lost couple of tanks to ISIS ATGMs. IMO, importance of obtaining active protection for tanks, far exceeds the importance of having ATGMs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Sinan said:


> Consider AKKOR too..... ATGMs are widely deployed against regular armies by assymetric forces. We lost couple of tanks to ISIS ATGMs. IMO, importance of obtaining active protection for tanks, far exceeds the importance of having ATGMs.


Off course not to forget that and other systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Army research said:


> Brother, detail cannot be released , relax you'll see a good beast soon enough


just as a caution next time you inform the board of something new then prepare for waterboarding from our derwaish and muffakir Hazrat Zarvan, in his eyes keeping secrets is ignorance. best to avoid Hazrat like a plague because he will cook you in a cauldron with other members and hopefully the signing is worth the wait.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MystryMan

Army research said:


> Be in no doubt
> 
> It is extremely deadly , modern and a powerful engine. Info is 100% true. To be revealed well soon but it could be really early or a bit late but a very awesome beast is arriving


As per the reports from the last tests, VT-4 and Oplot-M both had issues and the respective manufacturers promised to remove them and send the prototypes again for testing.
Does it means that the tests have already taken place and we have a winner? or it is a different acquisition from the Al-Haider project?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

MystryMan said:


> As per the reports from the last tests, VT-4 and Oplot-M both had issues and the respective manufacturers promised to remove them and send the prototypes again for testing.
> Does it means that the tests have already taken place and we have a winner? or it is a different acquisition from the Al-Haider project?


He is giving no indication and my suggestion it's either OPLOT M or if it's some other selection than there is only one other Tank which it could be and that is Altay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Army research

MystryMan said:


> As per the reports from the last tests, VT-4 and Oplot-M both had issues and the respective manufacturers promised to remove them and send the prototypes again for testing.
> Does it means that the tests have already taken place and we have a winner? or it is a different acquisition from the Al-Haider project?


Test , retest will carry on , a new platform has been selected , it will be negotiated for , and after further test upgrades and tweaks could be suggested

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Army research said:


> Test , retest will carry on , a new platform has been selected , it will be negotiated for , and after further test upgrades and tweaks could be suggested


Okay can you answer in this way that is it one of those two Tanks which we previously tested.


----------



## The Eagle

Army research said:


> Test , retest will carry on , a new platform has been selected , it will be negotiated for , and after further test upgrades and tweaks could be suggested



Keep the secrete the way it has been given to you in good faith that I hope, you wouldn't give any further Info if there is any indeed. 




Zarvan said:


> Okay can you answer in this way that is it one of those two Tanks which we previously tested.



Bro no offense but don't ask indirectly for the thing which has to be secret. On other hand, what make you think that an untested platform would be selected. What if a new platform is selected for tests, just saying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Bhai nothing is happening. We just signed 600m $ deal for AK upgrades.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

In a special ceremony held in the Awan-e-Sadar, the President conferred Nishan e Imtiaz (Military) onto CJCSC and COAS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> Okay can you answer in this way that is it one of those two Tanks which we previously tested.


Hazrat can you NOT respect secrecy? If the info is not to be made public then he should not make it public! Very childish


----------



## The Eagle

DG ISPR.

1. COAS called Afghan President Ashraf Ghani, chief execusitve Abdullah Abdullah, and army chief , General Qadam Shah Raheem on telephone, conveyed best wished for 2017 and pledged to work for peace in the region. 
2.COAS said that peace in both countries is in greater interest of the region. Afghan leadership invited COAS for a visit to Afghanistan⁠⁠⁠⁠


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

ghazi52 said:


>



what is worrisome is only 12 executed out of 161 death penalties for the terrorists.


----------



## JK!

Old news from 2015 BUT given these are two of Pakistans defence Partners I'm thinking Oplot M with Turkish subsystems as Pakistans next MBT.

http://defence-blog.com/army/turkey-now-in-talks-to-upgrade-ukraines-tanks.html

The website also has articles that Pakistan has considered 3 MBTs. VT4, Oplot M and Type 99. Not sure about that last one but I'm leanining towards either of the former two tailored to Pakistans requirements.

My guess is Oplot M given the $600 million armour deal with Ukraine for upgrading Pakistans MBTs.

Personally I'd hope any future MBT deal looks at a common support fleet with ARVs, AEVs and AVLBs also considered. This is something Pakistan is lacking in at the moment.


----------



## Zarvan

Army research said:


> Test , retest will carry on , a new platform has been selected , it will be negotiated for , and after further test upgrades and tweaks could be suggested


A friend just told me that the rumours in Military are of Chinese Tank and as far as I know VT 4 failed the trials. So it should be T-99 A2. AM I right ???? @balixd @Horus


----------



## MystryMan

Could someone post specifications of the VT4, Oplot-M and T-99A2 for quick comparison.


----------



## Army research

What ever tank it is , subsystems would be custom , that all that can be , will be and should be revealed


----------



## Tipu7

Army research said:


> What ever tank it is , subsystems would be custom , that all that can be , will be and should be revealed


You cannot take exact name of new tank, but can at least give some hint about it. 
Like country of origin.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khafee

Tipu7 said:


> You cannot take exact name of new tank, but can at least give some hint about it.
> Like country of origin.


Yugoslavia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Khafee said:


> Yugoslavia


Why are you misleading? Cambodia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tipu7

Khafee said:


> Yugoslavia


How about Kenya? Or Central African Republic? 
Why play with emotions of weak heart people?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Army research

It's from Eritrea

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Army research said:


> It's from Eritrea


Rhodesia?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Path-Finder said:


> Rhodesia?


No, now we're just getting close to relatively plausible options, Rhodesia - aka Zimbabwe - is next door to South Africa. Back to bizarre alternatives: Swaziland.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Industry

Pakistan's Heavy Industries Taxila appoints new chairman

Jon Grevatt, Bangkok - IHS Jane's Defence Industry

03 January 2017

Lt Gen Muhammad Naeem Ashraf has been appointed chairman of Pakistan's state-run land systems company Heavy Industries Taxila (HIT), the government in Islamabad confirmed on 2 January. Lt Gen Ashraf replaces Lieutenant General Syed Wajid Hussain.

In a meeting with Lt Gen Ashraf, Pakistan's Minister for Defence Production Rana Tanveer Hussain said the government would assure the "all-out support of the ministry in making HIT a more vibrant organisation".

HIT is one of Pakistan's most important defence enterprises. The organisation specialises in upgrades and manufacturing a range of military vehicles including main battle tanks, armoured personnel carriers, and artillery as well as military vehicle engines and related components and associated equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

Either you're with us or against us.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Naif al Hilali

fatman17 said:


> Either you're with us or against us.



your quote (not the picture) reminded me of another quote from my dear (not a sarcastic dear, I love the land and most of its people) old US

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

The Pakistan Army Saturday Lowari tunnel that was blocked for all kind of traffic due to heavy snowfall.

According to the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), the timely action of engineers of Pakistan Army helped in clearing the snow from the tunnel and the flow of traffic was made possible.

All the stranded cars and passengers have now departed for their respective destinations.

The snowfall in other parts of the country also continues as Quetta, Ziarat, Kachlak and Mastung witness the first snowfall of the season.

The scenery has been covered with white blanket as six inches of snow is recorded in Ziarat and three inches in Quetta.

The Met Office has predicted rain and snowfall for the next two days as well.

Snowfall has also been continuing in patches at the tourist spot Fort Munro located six thousand, four hundred and seventy feet above sea level in the mountain areas of Dera Ghazi.

The tourists from south Punjab are going to Dera Ghazi Khan to enjoy the weather and snowfall.

http://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/201...wari-tunnel-for-traffic-after-heavy-snowfall/


----------



## fatman17

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/821006789172989952

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/821006789172989952



For Baluchistan Government. Cost 15.2m $


----------



## fatman17

CBRN Assessment

Kashmir neighbours install new security chiefs

Bibhu Prasad Routray and Omar Hamid and Karl Dewey - IHS Jane's Intelligence Review

17 January 2017

Pakistani army tanks take part in a military exercise in Khairpur Tamiwali, Pakistan, on 16 November 2016. Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif travelled to the strategic border with India to observe a drill amid escalating tensions with New Delhi over the disputed Kashmir region. Source: PA

Key PointsA series of incidents in 2015 and 2016 called into question India's ability to defend against militant incursions, although its intelligence capabilities against mobile targets appear to have improved.With India maintaining a clandestine network of agents within Pakistan, Islamabad is concerned about New Delhi's intent and capability to disrupt the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor and to support insurgency in Balochistan.Likely future developments in India's intelligence posture include covert operations that seek to punish Pakistan immediately after any terrorist attack in India and aggressive targeting of Pakistani espionage within India.

The strategic tension between nuclear-armed rivals India and Pakistan produced a series of bilateral spats in late 2016. Most notably, a September attack on an Indian army camp near Uri in Kashmir by militants operating out of Pakistan led to purported 'surgical strikes' in retaliation by India; then, in early November, Islamabad accused eight Indian diplomats of terrorism and espionage, following mutual expulsions of diplomatic personnel one week earlier.

Intelligence operations by both countries underpin the political dynamics, and by the end of 2016 change was afoot on both sides of the border. In December, India appointed Rajiv Jain as the new head of the domestic intelligence agency, the Intelligence Bureau (IB), and Anil Dhasmana to lead the foreign intelligence agency, the Research and Analysis Wing (RAW).

In the same month, Pakistani prime minister Nawaz Sharif appointed Lieutenant-General Naveed Mukhtar as the new director-general of the powerful Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI). Mukhtar's appointment closely followed the designation of a new chief of army staff, General Qamar Bajwa, potentially signalling that Islamabad may wish to take a different direction on security and regional policy matters.

The range of bilateral challenges pitting the two countries against each other - from the contested territory of Kashmir to insurgency in Balochistan and the roll-out of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) - suggests that further clashes could occur in 2017, with the potential for rapid escalation.


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/822075574525067264

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/822074318737801216

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Land Platforms

India to deploy newly ordered T-90MS tanks along border with Pakistan

Rahul Bedi, New Delhi - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

19 January 2017

The Indian Army (IA) plans to deploy about 464 newly ordered T-90MS main battle tanks (MBTs) along India's western and northern borders with Pakistan, military officials told IHS Jane's on 19 January.

The T-90MS MBTs, which are being acquired in kit form from Russia for INR134.80 billion (USD2 billion), will in the coming years supplement around 850-900 Bhishma MBTs currently deployed in the Indian states of Rajasthan and Punjab, both of which border Pakistan.

Bhishma is the designation for the Indian variant of the T-90S MBT, the export model of the T-90 MBT in use with the Russian Ground Forces.


----------



## fatman17

Land Platforms

Turkey's Altay MBT project hit by engine technology transfer issues

Kerry Herschelman, Washington, DC - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

20 January 2017

Tümosan has cancelled a contract with AVL List to help develop a local engine for Turkey's Altay MBT, after the imposition of technology transfer restrictions by Austria. Source: Otokar

Turkey's plans to build its Altay main battle tank (MBT) have hit a snag after Tümosan, the planned engine provider, cancelled a key technical support contract with Austria's AVL List GmbH.

The cancellation comes after Austria's parliament unanimously adopted a non-binding motion that imposed an arms embargo against Turkey in November 2016. As a result conditions were placed on the transfer of technology to Turkey. Austria made the move in response to Turkey's increasing violation of human rights since the failed military coup attempt in July 2016.

Tümosan has been tasked by the Turkish Undersecretariat for Defence Industries (SSM) with developing a local engine for the Altay MBT. The company brought in Austrian firm AVL List in 2015 to provide technology transfer and support in the development and integration of engines into the Altay tank. Due to the imposition of conditions on technology transfer, Tümosan cancelled the contract with AVL List on 17 January.

"Due to the adoption by the Austrian government [of measures] to insist on export licences that include conditions that interfere in Turkey's domestic politics … the contract as recorded and revenue guarantee given by the company will be cancelled," Tümosan stated in a document published on Turkey's Public Disclosure Platform (KAP) on 17 January.

"It has been understood that there will be serious hurdles that (the company) will face in the transfer of technologies concerning critical sub-components because of sanctions being imposed against Turkey recently in particular by the European Union countries," it added.

The statement noted that instead, "Tümosan will go ahead with local suppliers as much as possible in the development of the engines".


----------



## fatman17

Terrorism Update


----------



## Kailash Rava

Aree bahi loog ..ye Pakistan k pass Kaunda hatiyar hein ..the foreground one

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Pakistani authorities have announced the successful first test of their second nuclear-capable Ababeel ballistic missile in a month. The missile has a maximum range of 1,367 miles, and is capable of carrying multiple warheads using the Multiple Independent Re-entry Vehicle technology. Pakistan’s latest demonstration follows that of their Babur-III launch on January 9, and a number of test-firings conducted by neighboring India, which have contributed to escalating tensions between the historically hostile nations.


----------



## fatman17




----------



## fatman17

CBRN Assessment

Pakistan tests new nuclear-capable MRBM

Gabriel Dominguez, London and Neil Gibson, London - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

25 January 2017

Pakistan has conducted its first successful flight test of a new medium-range ballistic missile (MRBM), according to a statement by Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), the media wing of the Pakistani military, on 24 January.

Pakistan has conducted its first successful flight test of the Ababeel medium-range ballistic missile, the country's military reported on 24 January. (ISPR)

Named Ababeel, the surface-to-surface MRBM has a maximum range of 2,200 km and is capable of delivering multiple warheads, including nuclear ones, using multiple independently targetable re-entry vehicle (MIRV) technology, according to ISPR.

"Ababeel has the capability to engage multiple targets with high precision, defeating the enemy's hostile radars," said ISPR, indicating that the weapon system's development is aimed at "ensuring [the] survivability of Pakistan's ballistic missiles in the growing regional ballistic missile defence environment.

"This will further reinforce deterrence," the statement added.

The test flight was aimed at "validating various design and technical parameters of the weapon system", ISPR said.

The announcement followed the successful test launch of Pakistan's first nuclear-capable submarine-launched cruise missile (SLCM) in early January.

Named Babur-3, the SLCM was fired to a range of 450 km from an underwater, mobile platform at an undisclosed location in the Indian Ocean. Capable of delivering various types of payloads, the Babur-3 is a sea-based variant of the Babur-2 ground-launched cruise missile, which was successfully tested in December 2016, according to ISPR.


----------



## fatman17

Blackhawk Down

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Somewhere in the Siachin Glacier

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/824972882509979650


----------



## Zarvan

Any idea where was this picture taken it our COAS with Molana Tariq Jameel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaimiKhan

Zarvan said:


> Any idea where was this picture taken it our COAS with Molana Tariq Jameel.



I am 99.99999% sure that this is not Bajwa Sb. The uniform this guys is wearing is either worn by FC KPK or the SPD guys and Bajwa Sb did not serve in either and these uniforms have been introduced in recent years. 

This isn't Gen Bajwa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

TaimiKhan said:


> I am 99.99999% sure that this is not Bajwa Sb. The uniform this guys is wearing is either worn by FC KPK or the SPD guys and Bajwa Sb did not serve in either and these uniforms have been introduced in recent years.
> 
> This isn't Gen Bajwa.


This is Omar Barki yes I was mistaken


----------



## fatman17

The Rocky U.S.-Pakistan Security Relationship. 

08/21/15

Anam Mian

Military Cooperation 

The recent news indicating the United States may withhold millions in military aid to Pakistan has raised questions again about Pakistan's commitment to counterterrorism efforts despite billions in U.S. security assistance to the country in the past decade. Since the United States first provided military aid to Pakistan, the U.S. government has restricted that assistance at least five times and resumed the aid at least four times. The timeline below highlights the major changes in this rocky U.S.-Pakistan security since Pakistan first became a country.

I. U.S. Places Embargo on Pakistan (1947-1951)

Pakistan had begun trade with Communist CzechoslovakiaEmbargo later lifted due to fear of Communist influence

II. U.S. Cultivates Military Alliance with Pakistan (1952-1958)

1951: Nationalized Iranian oil creates a potential threat to western oil interestsU.S. Air Force needed possible sites for air bases and manpower of the Pakistani army for other military strategies in West Asia. Nationalization of Iranian oil gave the matter more urgency1953: Military Assistant Agreement signed between U.S. and Pakistan. Pakistani military divided between two divisions:Military Assistance Program (MAP) forces (U.S. funded)Non-MAP forces1954-1955: Pakistan signs the Mutual Defense Assistance Agreement (SEATO) and Central Treaty Organization (CENTO) with the United StatesEstablished in opposition to the rise of Arab nationalist movements in Middle East and South Asia, and to serve as a military alliance placing pressure over the Soviet Union1958: The alliance failed during the Kassem Coup in Iraq—Pakistan was unable to intervene

III. U.S. Places an Embargo on U.S. Military Supplies to Pakistan (1965-1971)

1965: U.S. Embargo placed on Pakistan after it attempts to wrest Kashmir from India through military force (Indo-Pak War of 1965)Strong Pak-China relations emerge1971: U.S. President Nixon foresees Pakistan as viable tool to help build U.S.-China relationsU.S. tilts towards Pakistan during Indo-Pak War of 1971U.S. used Pakistan to formulate relations with China as a leverage to Soviets in the wake of the Vietnam War

IV. U.S. Cuts Military and Economic Aid to Pakistan (1978-1979)

1978: U.S. suspends aid to Pakistan due to Pakistan’s agreement with France to obtain a large spent fuel nuclear reprocessing plant1979: Carter Administration imposes military and economic sanctions due to Pakistan’s Nuclear Program. U.S. blocks Pakistan’s attempts to enrich uraniumActions taken under the Symington Amendment to the Foreign Assistance Act 1961

V. Congress Waives Sanctions on Pakistan (1980-1986)

1980: Congress waives Symington Amendment sanctions on Pakistan, citing national security concernsU.S. under the Carter Administration pledges military assistance to Pakistan following Soviet intervention in AfghanistanThe Carter Doctrine installed the use of military force in the Gulf region if necessary. U.S. begins plans for a Rapid Deployment Force in response to the crisis in the Gulf (Iranian Revolution of 1979)—U.S. seeks Pakistan’s engagement U.S. with Pakistan’s assistance helps fund and train Islamist fundamentalist “guerilla groups” (i.e. Hekmatyer and Taliban)1981: Reagan Administration announces agreement on $3.2 billion package of economic assistance and military sales credit for the next five yearsThird largest aid program, weighing in behind Israel and Egypt1986: U.S. under Reagan Administration agreed to $4.02 billion military and economic aid package for the next six years

VI. Pakistan Re-sanctioned Under the Pressler Amendment, Due to Its Nuclear Program (1989-2001)

Soviet Union departs Afghanistan, U.S.-Pakistan relationship comes to a halt1989-2001: Pakistan remains under U.S. sanctions1998: Pakistan declared as a Nuclear power 

VII. Post-9/11 and War on Terror (2002-2011)

2001: On September 22nd, the Glenn, Symington and Pressler sanctions on Pakistan were waived under Brownback II due to U.S. national security concernsU.S. waived coup-related sanctions in accordance with Section 508 of the Foreign Assistance Act, along with the "democracy sanctions," imposed on Pakistan when Musharraf took over in a military coup in 1999U.S. granted $187.7 million in aid to Pakistan2002: Aid increased to Pakistan by 11-fold, $2 billionPakistan’s military dispatched approximately 80,000 troops in the Federally Administrated Tribal Areas (FATA) for the first time in 55 years, in search of Taliban and Al Qaeda2004: Pakistan under U.S. pressure launched military offensive in South Waziristan (tribal agency in FATA)—which then unleashed tribal warfare in FATA2006: Waziristan AccordPeace agreement held between Pakistan’s government and militants in North Waziristan (tribal agency in FATA)2008: U.S. Congress passes legislation requiring Pentagon and State Department to certify Pakistan’s commitment in fighting terrorism before releasing aid2009: Initiation of Enhanced Partnership with Pakistan Act (Kerry-Lugar Bill) to triple development aid to PakistanAction undermined by the Pakistani military2010: Economic Aid increased to $1.43 billion

VIII. U.S. Suspends Military Aid to Pakistan (2011-2012)

2011: U.S. suspends $800 million in military aid to Pakistan for FY 2012; relations between two countries become adversarialThe $800 million represents 40 percent of the nearly $2 billion in U.S. military aid to PakistanJanuary 2011: Raymond Davis kills two Pakistani civiliansMay 2011: Osama bin Laden found and killed by U.S. special forces in a compound in Abbottabad, Pakistan (a garrison town)May 2011: Taliban attack Mehran Naval Air Base in retaliation to Osama bin Laden raid November 2011: NATO attacks Pakistan security personnel and soldiers at a Salala check post located near Pakistan-Afghanistan border

IX. U.S. Resumes Military and Economic Aid to Pakistan (2013-present)

2013: U.S. releases more than $1.6 billion in military and economic aid to PakistanAid resumed due to confluence of signs of greater cooperation and commitment in counterterrorism effortsJune 2014: Pakistan begins military operation ‘Zarb-e-Azb’ in North Waziristan—despite being previously reluctant to operate in the region due to its own national interestsDecember 2014: Congress restricts most U.S. military aid to Pakistan in FY 2015 funded through the State and Defense Department unless the administration certifies that Pakistan is doing several items, including taking steps to end support for the Haqqani Network and other such groups. The administration may use a national security waiver for most of the aid, expect $300 million in Pentagon funded Coalition Support FundsFebruary 2015: State and Defense Department request new funding for PakistanState Department requests $265 million in military aid through Foreign Military Financing to Pakistan for FY2016Defense Department requests at estimated $1.3 billion in military aid to Pakistan through the Coalition Support Funds for FY 2016

For questions, please contact Colby Goodman, Senior Research Associate, at colby@ciponline.org



A project of the Center for International Policy
2000 M Street NW, Suite 720, Washington, DC 20036
(202) 232-3317 | www.ciponline.org


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1812531095636113






Frontier Corps Balochistan opens up a state of the art hospital in Quetta.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrusherChamp

ghazi52 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1812531095636113
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frontier Corps Balochistan opens up a state of the
> 
> 
> 
> Why pak army have to do every thing. Is there no other institution in Pakistan.





Kailash Rava said:


> Aree bahi loog ..ye Pakistan k pass Kaunda hatiyar hein ..the foreground one



FM 90 / HQ 7B

http://*****************/threads/pa...stem-fm-90-hq-7b-manufacturing-by-china.1668/


----------



## fatman17

did Pakistan evaluate this weapon.


----------



## Path-Finder

fatman17 said:


> View attachment 373801
> 
> did Pakistan evaluate this weapon.


yes it was and it did not shortlist unfortunately!


----------



## The Eagle

DG ISPR detailed press briefing.

Part-1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826373142826225665
Part-2

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826377359532003328

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

fatman17 said:


> View attachment 373801
> 
> did Pakistan evaluate this weapon.


Yes, Turkey sent prototype units to Pakistan. It did well in the winter trials, but not so much in the summer. MKEK said it took the feedback into account for the production model, and are awaiting a request from Pakistan. However, POF is speaking to CZ at the moment.


----------



## ghazi52

No one will be allowed to disrupt the peace of Karachi - DG Rangers Sindh Visits Lyari.


----------



## ghazi52

Men in Black
Pak Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

identify the tank...


----------



## The Eagle

Dazzler said:


> identify the tank...
> 
> 
> View attachment 375304




Sir, as far as I see, seems like Type 85-III MBT...


----------



## HRK

Dazzler said:


> identify the tank...
> 
> 
> View attachment 375304



AK


----------



## crictimw

When PAK Army will announce new jobs in 2017?


----------



## ghazi52

*COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa and US Secretary of Defence, Jim Mattis had a twenty minutes telephone conversation.* 

COAS congratulated the secretary on assumption of new responsibility and expressed the hope that his vast experience in the field will be of great value to the region. Secretary Mattis commended the sacrifices and resilience of the people and armed forces of Pakistan and appreciated the role Pakistan Army has played in battling the scourge of terrorism. Both reaffirmed the commitment towards the common goal of peace and stability in the region and discussed measures towards that end. Both also agreed on continued engagement at multiple levels.


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/829697933415178240


----------



## ghazi52

See the Difference.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

ghazi52 said:


> See the Difference.



each country has their own traditions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muneeb Sarwar

Please Tell me that in order to apply for PMA 140 long Course on the basis of BS 4 years if one is in last semester of BS so can he apply by showing Hope certificate of CGPA???


----------



## fatman17

Muneeb Sarwar said:


> Please Tell me that in order to apply for PMA 140 long Course on the basis of BS 4 years if one is in last semester of BS so can he apply by showing Hope certificate of CGPA???



I would think so. Good Luck.


----------



## Muneeb Sarwar

fatman17 said:


> I would think so. Good Luck.


thnks ..better if someone confirm this



ghazi52 said:


> See the Difference.


LOL


----------



## The Eagle

Muneeb Sarwar said:


> LOL ---------------------------------------



Muneeb, I will suggest you to edit your post and remove the next quote, to keep the thread clean. Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/830765592827265026


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831108428160499716

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abdullahadil

I love Pakistan Army


----------



## The Eagle

ISPR Official:

Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited Mohmand and Bajaur Agencies today. He met with troops and had interaction with tribal elders. He also met the kins of those who embraced shahadat during yesterday’s terrorist attack at Ghalanai and offered respects and condolences. 
He lauded LEAs at Mohmand, especially Levis for thwarting yesterday's suicide attack minimizing the loss of lives. He also appreciated troops for effectively responding to cross border attack from Afghanistan on Pakistani post last week. He said that cooperation between our brave citizens, Army, LEAs and intelligence agencies is cornerstone of our success against terrorism. He said that terrorists are trying to regroup in safe havens in Afghanistan and are attempting to spread doubt and despondency in our society. We all collectively shall fail their desperate maneuvers. *He said that efforts to ensure that our soil is not used against any other country shall continue and expect from others to reciprocate in same manner. Hostile agencies should avoid playing with regional peace and stability as we reserve the right to respond, despite our current policy of restraint. *
He assured local tribes that Pakistan Army will continue its efforts to improve infrastructure in FATA including roads, health, education and community development projects. Army fully supports initiatives for mainstreaming of FATA being undertaken in accordance with the wishes of the people, COAS concluded.
Commander Peshawar Corps Lieutenant General Nazir Ahmed Butt and other senior Army and FC officials were also present at the occasion.


----------



## JPMM

Pakistan Army troops in RCA-Africa observing Portuguese Army Commandos RCA-Quick Reaction Force

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa chaired a high level security meeting at GHQ. He said that enhanced security arrangements along Pak-Afg Border are to fight common enemy i.e. terrorists of all hue and colour. Pakistan and Afghanistan have fought against terrorism and shall continue this effort together.
COAS directed for more effective border coordination and cooperation with Afghan Security Forces to prevent cross border movement of terrorists including all types of illegal movement. COAS also welcomed recent proposals from Afghan authorities to take forward the mutual coordination for result oriented efforts against terrorism.


----------



## fatman17

*February 19/17: *Navistar Defense has been contracted






$35 million by the US DoD to provide 40 Mine Resistant Ambush Protected MaxxPro Dash DXM vehicles. The deal supports foreign military sales for the government of Pakistan and work is expected to be complete by the end of October 2018. MaxxPro Dash DXM vehicles feature a V-shaped hull to deflect IED explosions away from the vehicle and are built to withstand ballistic arms fire and mine blasts. Pakistan will use the vehicles to protect troops against attacks from jihadist militants and other insurgents operating between Pakistan and Afghanistan.






*Pakistan-Ukraine to jointly manufacture Main Battle Tanks*
on: February 20, 2017







*ABU DHABI: Pakistan has made another progress in the defence field as it's signs MoU with Ukraine for the joint production of tanks in Pakistan.*


*Pakistan and Ukraine signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) related to the defence sector on Monday.*

The MoU was signed by Pakistan’s Federal Minister for Defence Production Rana Tanveer Hussain and of Ukroboronprom, the Ukrainian Defense Industry, General Director Romanov Roman.

The ceremony was also attended by Chairperson of Heavy Industries Taxila, Lieutenant-General Muhammad Naeem Ashraf, among other Ministry of Defense officials.

The representatives of the two states met during the five-day defence exhibition, titled 'IDEX-2017', currently being held in Abu Dhabi.

The two countries will collaborate on production, rebuilding and modification of tanks, according to the MoU.

“Pakistan and Ukraine’s collaboration on defence sector is integral for regional stability,” said Hussain while speaking on the occasion.

Ukrainian delegation head said “Pakistan and Ukraine are good defence partners. Al-Khalid Tank is an example of our partnership.” 

The partnership between the two states will lead to the production of Al-Khalid tanks in Pakistan. “We will import technology to produce its [the tanks’] engine and parts in Pakistan under the partnership,” remarked Hussain.

*POF signs LoU with Italian Defence company Beretta*

By 




Sibt-e-Arif
| February 20, 2017 
Pakistan







*Related Stories*

* Pakistan, Ukraine strengthen ties, sign MoU on defence *


*ABU DHABI: A Letter of Understanding (LoU) has been signed between Pakistan Ordnance Factories (POF) and Italian defence company "Beretta" on the second day of the IDEX 2017 at the POF Stall.*

Chairman Pakistan Ordnance Factories Board Lt General Omar Mehmood Hayat and Italian Director sales Beretta Antonio Biondo signed the LoU for the sales of Italian pistols, shotguns and apparel in Pakistan.

Speaking to Geo News on the occasion, Lt General Hayat informed that the POF and Beretta will cooperate with each other on future business opportunities relating to Beretta products in Pakistan.

"Joint Marketing and cooperation will be made in order to enhance the export marketing." he further stated.

Italian Director Sales Beretta Antonio Biondo said that the joint cooperation between Pakistan and Italy in defence sector would go a long way in business relations and bring lucrative business opportunities for both companies.




POF signs LoU with Italian Defence company Beretta was posted in pakistan of Geo TV - https://www.geo.tv on February 20, 2017 and was last updated on February 20, 2017. This news story is related to Pakistan, Pakistan News, Latest News Pakistan, Geo News, Geo Tv, Pakistan Army, Pakistan Weapons. Permanent link to the news story "POF signs LoU with Italian Defence company Beretta" is https://www.geo.tv/latest/131779-POF-signs-LoU-with-Italian-Defence-company-Beretta.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

fatman17 said:


> *February 19/17: *Navistar Defense has been contracted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $35 million by the US DoD to provide 40 Mine Resistant Ambush Protected MaxxPro Dash DXM vehicles. The deal supports foreign military sales for the government of Pakistan and work is expected to be complete by the end of October 2018. MaxxPro Dash DXM vehicles feature a V-shaped hull to deflect IED explosions away from the vehicle and are built to withstand ballistic arms fire and mine blasts. Pakistan will use the vehicles to protect troops against attacks from jihadist militants and other insurgents operating between Pakistan and Afghanistan.
> 
> View attachment 378878
> 
> 
> *Pakistan-Ukraine to jointly manufacture Main Battle Tanks*
> on: February 20, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ABU DHABI: Pakistan has made another progress in the defence field as it's signs MoU with Ukraine for the joint production of tanks in Pakistan.*
> 
> 
> *Pakistan and Ukraine signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) related to the defence sector on Monday.*
> 
> The MoU was signed by Pakistan’s Federal Minister for Defence Production Rana Tanveer Hussain and of Ukroboronprom, the Ukrainian Defense Industry, General Director Romanov Roman.
> 
> The ceremony was also attended by Chairperson of Heavy Industries Taxila, Lieutenant-General Muhammad Naeem Ashraf, among other Ministry of Defense officials.
> 
> The representatives of the two states met during the five-day defence exhibition, titled 'IDEX-2017', currently being held in Abu Dhabi.
> 
> The two countries will collaborate on production, rebuilding and modification of tanks, according to the MoU.
> 
> “Pakistan and Ukraine’s collaboration on defence sector is integral for regional stability,” said Hussain while speaking on the occasion.
> 
> Ukrainian delegation head said “Pakistan and Ukraine are good defence partners. Al-Khalid Tank is an example of our partnership.”
> 
> The partnership between the two states will lead to the production of Al-Khalid tanks in Pakistan. “We will import technology to produce its [the tanks’] engine and parts in Pakistan under the partnership,” remarked Hussain.
> 
> *POF signs LoU with Italian Defence company Beretta*
> 
> By
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sibt-e-Arif
> | February 20, 2017
> Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Related Stories*
> 
> * Pakistan, Ukraine strengthen ties, sign MoU on defence *
> 
> 
> *ABU DHABI: A Letter of Understanding (LoU) has been signed between Pakistan Ordnance Factories (POF) and Italian defence company "Beretta" on the second day of the IDEX 2017 at the POF Stall.*
> 
> Chairman Pakistan Ordnance Factories Board Lt General Omar Mehmood Hayat and Italian Director sales Beretta Antonio Biondo signed the LoU for the sales of Italian pistols, shotguns and apparel in Pakistan.
> 
> Speaking to Geo News on the occasion, Lt General Hayat informed that the POF and Beretta will cooperate with each other on future business opportunities relating to Beretta products in Pakistan.
> 
> "Joint Marketing and cooperation will be made in order to enhance the export marketing." he further stated.
> 
> Italian Director Sales Beretta Antonio Biondo said that the joint cooperation between Pakistan and Italy in defence sector would go a long way in business relations and bring lucrative business opportunities for both companies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POF signs LoU with Italian Defence company Beretta was posted in pakistan of Geo TV - https://www.geo.tv on February 20, 2017 and was last updated on February 20, 2017. This news story is related to Pakistan, Pakistan News, Latest News Pakistan, Geo News, Geo Tv, Pakistan Army, Pakistan Weapons. Permanent link to the news story "POF signs LoU with Italian Defence company Beretta" is https://www.geo.tv/latest/131779-POF-signs-LoU-with-Italian-Defence-company-Beretta.



Why Pakistan keeps running to USA for MRAP when we can get these with TOT 








Coughar 4 X 4 and 6 X 6 from South Africa




Kirpi MRAP 




Ejder 4 X4 




Paramount Matador 




ParaMount Marauder 




NIMR 4 X 4 




NIMR 6 X 6

What is HIT good for if they can't produce 3 of these or more. We need them. We have lost hundreds of soldiers due to IED and lot more who have lost limbs. Taking care of there families after they are no more and taking care of injured costs lot more than this one time investment. 160 Maxxpro are not enough not even close to be enough. Just look at Egypt they are close to having 1000 MRAP and looking for more


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

@Zarvan did you know that the UAE got the N35 on ToT from Denel Vehicle Systems for just US $63m in 2015? Pakistan could've done the same thing, maybe even export a certain amount and get the ToT money back... in addition to producing MRAPs locally.

http://www.defenceweb.co.za/index.p...le-contract-with-uae&catid=50:Land&Itemid=105

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Zarvan said:


> Why Pakistan keeps running to USA for MRAP when we can get these with TOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coughar 4 X 4 and 6 X 6 from South Africa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirpi MRAP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ejder 4 X4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paramount Matador
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ParaMount Marauder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NIMR 4 X 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NIMR 6 X 6
> 
> What is HIT good for if they can't produce 3 of these or more. We need them. We have lost hundreds of soldiers due to IED and lot more who have lost limbs. Taking care of there families after they are no more and taking care of injured costs lot more than this one time investment. 160 Maxxpro are not enough not even close to be enough. Just look at Egypt they are close to having 1000 MRAP and looking for more



the US MRAPs tried and tested in our battlefield conditions. that could be one reason. HIT is also producing locally under license - Dragoon.

Land Platforms
*US to sell 40 MRAPs to Pakistan*
*Gabriel Dominguez, London* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
20 February 2017



US manufacturer Navistar Defense has been granted a USD35 million contract to produce 40 mine-resistant ambush-protected (MRAP) MaxxPro Dash DXM vehicles for Pakistan, the US Department of Defense (DoD) said in a 16 February statement.

Awarded under a US Foreign Military Sales contract, the deal also includes various support items, contractor logistics, and technical support services.

Work will be performed in West Point, Mississippi, and Pakistan, with an estimated completion date of 31 October 2018, according to the DoD.

Contract bids were solicited via the internet with one received.

*COMMENT*
The Pakistan Army (PA) has been seeking to obtain a highly protected patrol vehicle for use in domestic counter-insurgency operations.


----------



## Zarvan

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> @Zarvan did you know that the UAE got the N35 on ToT from Denel Vehicle Systems for just US $63m in 2015? Pakistan could've done the same thing, maybe even export a certain amount and get the ToT money back... in addition to producing MRAPs locally.
> 
> http://www.defenceweb.co.za/index.p...le-contract-with-uae&catid=50:Land&Itemid=105


That is my point How many more soldiers we plan to loose and How many more soldiers have to loose limbs to get our Generals get these MRAP with TOT. For GOD sake South Africa is more than ready to share the technology but How shameful that we don't do anything


----------



## fatman17

Country Risk
*Pakistan to step up fight against militants in Punjab*
*Farhan Bokhari, Islamabad* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
22 February 2017



The government of Pakistan's Punjab Province has requested the deployment of military troops after a recent upsurge in attacks by militant groups, a senior provincial government official told _Jane's_ on 21 February.

Speaking on condition of anonymity the official said the worsening security conditions in the province had "left the provincial government with no other choice but to call on the Pakistan Army [PA] for support".

The decision is likely to not only enlarge the PA's role in domestic security issues, but also to the place the army in a key position in the South Asian country's most populous province.


----------



## fatman17

Industry
*Pakistan and Ukraine to collaborate on building and upgrading tanks*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
23 February 2017



Pakistan and Ukraine have signed an agreement to expand industrial collaboration on military programmes for the Pakistan armed forces.

The state-controlled Associated Press of Pakistan (APP) said on 21 February that a memorandum of understanding (MOU) was signed by the two governments at the 2017 IDEX show in Abu Dhabi.

Citing a statement by Pakistan's Ministry of Defence Production (MoDP) the APP said that the MOU would support co-operation in "building, modifying, rebuilding and upgrading tanks in Pakistan".

Other Pakistan news outlets said the accord would support technology transfers to enable Pakistan industry to locally produce tank engines and parts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

لیفٹیننٹ خاور شہاب جام شہادت نوش کر گئے 

RIP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cool_Soldier

RIP-AAMEEN!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JPMM

This vídeo of ONU RCA-Africa has a Pakistan Helicopter Pilot, is this Mi-8AMT yours?
Look at the diference between personal equipment of Portuguese Troops and the rest!


----------



## Path-Finder

fatman17 said:


> the US MRAPs tried and tested in our battlefield conditions. that could be one reason. HIT is also producing locally under license - Dragoon.
> 
> Land Platforms
> *US to sell 40 MRAPs to Pakistan*
> *Gabriel Dominguez, London* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
> 20 February 2017
> 
> 
> 
> US manufacturer Navistar Defense has been granted a USD35 million contract to produce 40 mine-resistant ambush-protected (MRAP) MaxxPro Dash DXM vehicles for Pakistan, the US Department of Defense (DoD) said in a 16 February statement.
> 
> Awarded under a US Foreign Military Sales contract, the deal also includes various support items, contractor logistics, and technical support services.
> 
> Work will be performed in West Point, Mississippi, and Pakistan, with an estimated completion date of 31 October 2018, according to the DoD.
> 
> Contract bids were solicited via the internet with one received.
> 
> *COMMENT*
> The Pakistan Army (PA) has been seeking to obtain a highly protected patrol vehicle for use in domestic counter-insurgency operations.


The US MRAP are all South African in origin, Infact all MRAP have their origin in South Africa. South Africa are more than willing to give complete rights to making MRAP without any hidden traps which the US is known for.





Buffle MRAP produced under licence by Sri Lanka as Unicorn MRAP since 1986 and saved many many lives and still going strong!






RG-31 MRAP from South Africa still being used by US forces purchased in their thousands.





Casspir MRAP Built in the US as Cougar & Buffalo which PA has and also known as Mastif as well!

buying a few MRAP's from the US is hitting your head in the wall stupid when daddy of all these MRAP's South Africa is more than willing to help with making them in Pakistan!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Path-Finder said:


> The US MRAP are all South African in origin, Infact all MRAP have their origin in South Africa. South Africa are more than willing to give complete rights to making MRAP without any hidden traps which the US is known for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buffle MRAP produced under licence by Sri Lanka as Unicorn MRAP since 1986 and saved many many lives and still going strong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RG-31 MRAP from South Africa still being used by US forces purchased in their thousands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casspir MRAP Built in the US as Cougar & Buffalo which PA has and also known as Mastif as well!
> 
> buying a few MRAP's from the US is hitting your head in the wall stupid when daddy of all these MRAP's South Africa is more than willing to help with making them in Pakistan!


UAE got rights for NIMR only in 63 million dollars


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> UAE got rights for NIMR only in 63 million dollars


Hazrat its time to hit your head against the wall

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838762537818677250

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Fist

Minister of State for Defense Affairs Meets Pakistan's Chief of Army Staff




Doha,Minister of State for Defense Affairs Khalid bin Mohammed Al Attiyah met Monday with Chief of Staff of the Pakistani Army Qamar Javed Bajwa.

They discussed a number of issues of joint interest. They also discussed advancing bilateral cooperation, particularly in the military field. Chief of Staff of the Qatari Armed Forces HE Major General (Pilot) Ghanem bin Shaheen Al Ghanem attended the meeting. A number of ranking officers at Qatar Armed Forces attended the meeting as well.

http://http://www.qna.org.qa/en-us/News/17...e-Affairs-Meets-Pakistans-Chief-of-Army-Staff


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan receives $350mn under Coalition Support Fund*
|
By 
GNGEO NEWS
| March 09, 2017 
Pakistan







*KARACHI: Pakistan on Thursday received US$350 million under Coalition Support Fund from the United States, the State Bank of Pakistan said in a statement.*

The CSF is a US Defense Department program to reimburse allies that have incurred costs in supporting counter-terrorist and counter-insurgency operations.

Regular payments to Pakistan under the CSF programme began in 2001, when Pakistan joined the US-led coalition in Afghanistan as a "frontline ally".

The fresh remittance from the US comes at a time of heightened tensions between Pakistan and Afghanistan.

The central bank stated that Pakistan also paid off US$62 million on account of external debt servicing.

"The SBP's foreign reserves increased by US$289 million to US$17,140million," read the statement.

"The net reserves held by commercial banks were US$5,012.1 million."


----------



## fatman17

Industry
*Pakistan looks to boost defence industry funding*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
09 March 2017



The Pakistan government is looking to provide additional funds to its national defence industrial base to support self-sufficiency, the country's state-run Associated Press of Pakistan (APP) has reported.

The move was called for by the country's Senate Standing Committee on Defence Production, which stated at a recent hearing that the additional funds should be allocated to government's Ministry of Defence Production (MoDP) through a dedicated funding stream.

Funding is currently provided in the state budget for the Defence Production Division, but this refers to a previous agency under the Ministry of Defence (MoD), which was reclassified and upgraded to the MoDP in 2004.

*Indo-Pak miscalculation may lead to nuclear fallout: Centcom Commander*
By
News Desk
-
March 10, 2017 







General Joseph Votel, head of US Central Command told the U.S. Senate Armed Services Committee hearing that the Indo-Pak conflict and miscalculations could escalate into a “nuclear exchange.” And that “India’s public policy to ‘diplomatically isolate’ Pakistan hinders any prospects for improved relations,”

The US general went on to say, “This is especially troubling as a significant conventional conflict between Pakistan and India could escalate into a nuclear exchange, given that both are nuclear powers.”


He stressed the danger of actions such as the surgical strikes that were claimed by India in October, 2016. “[India] responded militarily to terrorist attacks in India-held territory earlier this year,” he added. “These types of attacks and the potential reactions, increase the likelihood for miscalculation by both countries.”

The General went on to say that the US expects tensions to continue between the two countries as “India remains concerned about the lack of action against India-focused militants based in Pakistan.”


He outlined that the tensions between the two countries means that Pakistan has to give increased attention to its eastern border which “detracts from its efforts to secure the western border with Afghanistan from incursion by Taliban and al Qaeda fighters.”

However, he went on to say that “security along the western border will nevertheless remain a priority for Islamabad, as the Pakistani military seeks to expand border control and improve paramilitary security.”


General Votel also stated that seven of the 20 US-designated terrorist organisations that operate in the Pak-Afghan sub-region are based in Pakistan. He said “So long as these groups maintain safe haven inside of Pakistan they will threaten long-term stability in Afghanistan.”

In yesterday’s Corp Commanders meeting General Qamar Bajwa also mentioned the importance of and discussion with the government on phased introduction of fencing along the border to stop infiltration by terrorists.

General Votel reiterated that Pak-US relationship “remains a very important one.”


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

Here is a Question. Why did PA drop the Browning M2 and adopt DShK?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Path-Finder said:


> Here is a Question. Why did PA drop the Browning M2 and adopt DShK?


1. US made
2. No ToT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

*Lijian Zhao*‏ @zlj517
What a pleasure to meet Maj Gen Asif Ghafoor, DG ISPR. He is terrific in communicating with media and people. A lot to learn from him.












Lijian Zhao
@zlj51

*Lijian Zhao*
*@zlj517*

"Seek Knowledge even if you have to go to China". Follow me if you wish to know more about China & CPEC. Deputy Chief of Mission, Chinese Embassy in Pakistan

Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fatman17

Navistar has been contracted more than $475 million



by the US Contracting Command in order to produce and support 40 armored vehicles for Pakistan and to upgrade 1,085 armored vehicles for the United Arab Emirates. The vehicles destined for Pakistan later this year are the company’s MaxxPro Dash DXM Mine Resistant Ambush Protected (MRAP) vehicle which features an armored wheeled vehicle with a V-shaped hull to deflect mine blasts.



Windjammer said:


> *Lijian Zhao*‏ @zlj517
> What a pleasure to meet Maj Gen Asif Ghafoor, DG ISPR. He is terrific in communicating with media and people. A lot to learn from him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lijian Zhao
> @zlj51
> 
> *Lijian Zhao*
> *@zlj517*
> 
> "Seek Knowledge even if you have to go to China". Follow me if you wish to know more about China & CPEC. Deputy Chief of Mission, Chinese Embassy in Pakistan
> 
> Islamabad



our Chinese friend is seriously smart.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Fist

Gen. Zubair Mahmood Hayat , chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff of the Islamic Republic of Pakistan, accompanied by Lt. General Diab Bin Saqr Al Nuaimi , Chief of Staff of the morning, a visit to the Force Royal Bahraini Air, where he was welcomed by Major General pilot Sheikh Hamad bin Abdullah Al Khalifa , commander of the Royal Bahraini air Force, and a number of officers.
During the visit , HE Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff of the Islamic Republic of Pakistan briefed them on a tour of a number of weapons systems and the Royal Bahraini Air Force, also listened to a briefing on the organization and duties of the weapon and the stages of its formation and development , and systems operating in the arms weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Terrorism & Insurgency

Security forces kill alleged local LeJ leader in Pakistan's Karachi

IHS Jane's Terrorism Watch Report - Daily Update

14 March 2017

In Mehran Town, Korangi, Karachi, Sindh province, counter terrorism forces conducted targeted operations, killing the leader of a Lashkar-e-Jhangvi (LeJ) 'sleeper cell' and arresting five alleged accomplices. A cache of arms and ammunition was also recovered.


----------



## Hafiz-Zafar

Pakistan Army is no doubt the best army in the world. The strongest and the most resilient. Proud to have such an army.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa arrived in China for 3 days official visit. The visit includes his interactions with Chinese’ senior political and military leadership. 
Today COAS held meetings at Beijing with Mr. Zhang Gaoli Executive Vice Premier, General Fan Changlong Vice Chairman Central Military Commission, General Fang Funghui, Chief of Joint Services Department and General Li Zuocheng Commander People’s Liberation Army (PLA).

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

ghazi52 said:


> Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa arrived in China for 3 days official visit. The visit includes his interactions with Chinese’ senior political and military leadership.
> Today COAS held meetings at Beijing with Mr. Zhang Gaoli Executive Vice Premier, General Fan Changlong Vice Chairman Central Military Commission, General Fang Funghui, Chief of Joint Services Department and General Li Zuocheng Commander People’s Liberation Army (PLA).
> 
> .


HQ9 will be discussed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

fatman17 said:


> HQ9 will be discussed.


I hope not only it's discussed but finalized and also we should try to if not get full TOT of HQ-16 and HQ-7 we should get TOT of there Missiles.


----------



## fatman17




----------



## fatman17

Coming soon. ......


----------



## fatman17




----------



## fatman17




----------



## fatman17




----------



## Zarvan

fatman17 said:


> Coming soon. ......


What coming soon ???????????? Parade ??????????? Every one knows about parade tell something new Sir


----------



## fatman17

Apparently no mobile service in lsld due to full dress rehearsal for 23rd March parade.


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

The Chinese have arrived

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

Touseef_Afzal said:


> View attachment 383701
> 
> 
> Gen. Zubair Mahmood Hayat , chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff of the Islamic Republic of Pakistan, accompanied by Lt. General Diab Bin Saqr Al Nuaimi , Chief of Staff of the morning, a visit to the Force Royal Bahraini Air, where he was welcomed by Major General pilot Sheikh Hamad bin Abdullah Al Khalifa , commander of the Royal Bahraini air Force, and a number of officers.
> During the visit , HE Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff of the Islamic Republic of Pakistan briefed them on a tour of a number of weapons systems and the Royal Bahraini Air Force, also listened to a briefing on the organization and duties of the weapon and the stages of its formation and development , and systems operating in the arms weapons.




What is the source site for these pics???


----------



## fatman17




----------



## fatman17

KORKUT SP ADS


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


>


Is this a M113 chassis


----------



## Reichsmarschall

can anyone confirm this??

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844189758079340547


----------



## PAFAce

What time is the Pakistan Day Parade schedules to start?


----------



## fatman17

PAFAce said:


> What time is the Pakistan Day Parade schedules to start?


In the past it used to be 730am but now due to strict security measures probably 9am or 930am

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Recipients of military awards on Pakistan Day*








ISLAMABAD: The recipients of Hilal-i-Imtiaz (Military) included: 1) Air Marshal Muhammad Iqbal; 2) Lt Gen Asif Mumtaz Sukhera; 3) Air Marshal Mujahid Anwar Khan; 4) Air Marshal Arshad Mahmood; 5) Lt Gen Sher Afgun; 6) Lt Gen Qazi Mohammad Ikram Ahmad; 7) Lt Gen Bilal Akbar; 8) Maj Gen Amjed Iqbal; 9) Maj Gen Muhammad Ashfaq; 10) Maj Gen Parvez Ahmed; 11) Maj Gen Jawad Khaliq Ansari; 12) Maj Gen Shahzad Malik; 13) Maj Gen Basit Raza; 14) Rear Admiral Mukhtar Khan; 15) Rear Admiral Muhammad Fayyaz Gilani; 16) Rear Admiral Moazzam Ilyas; 17) Maj Gen Shahzad Naeem Khan Baloch; 18) Maj Gen Syed Shafqat Asghar; 19) Maj Gen Muhammad Humayun Saleem; 20) Maj Gen Amer Aslam Khan; 21) Maj Gen Syed Hasnat Amir Gilani; 22) Maj Gen Ali Farhan; 23) Maj Gen Syed Anis Akbar; 24) Maj Gen Abid Ejaz Kahloon; 25) Maj Gen Azhar Saleh Abbasi; 26) Maj Gen Majid Ehsan; 27) Maj Gen Aamir Abbasi; 28) Maj Gen Syed Qaiser Abbas Shah; 29) Maj Gen Tariq Qaddus; 30) Maj Gen Abdullah Dogar; 31) Maj Gen Hamood Uz Zaman Khan; 32) Maj Gen Zafar Ul Haq; 33) Maj Gen Shahid Mahmood; 34) Rear Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi; 35) Rear Admiral Asif Khaliq; and 36) Maj Gen Maqbool Ahmad.

The recipients of Sitara-i-Basalat (Military) included:- 1) Lt Col Faisal Malik (Shaheed) (Posthumous); 2) Lt Col Iftikhar Ahmed Jamil (Shaheed) (Posthumous); 3) Flight Lt Hussain Muhammad Musaddiq; 4) Capt Omer Farooq Suleman (Shaheed) (Posthumous); 5) Capt Jawad Ahmed; 6) Hav Muhammad Zia (Shaheed) (Posthumous); 7) Nk Abdul Hameed 8) Sep Hussain Ali (Shaheed) (Posthumous); 9) Sep Muhammad Shabir (Shaheed) (Posthumous); and 10) Sep Qadeer Ahmed (Shaheed) (Posthumous).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Name this WWII german weapon


----------



## Readerdefence

fatman17 said:


> View attachment 386342
> 
> Name this WWII german weapon


Can be DLT 20 blaster rifle


----------



## The Fist

_*DIPLOMATS VISIT CORPS HEADQUARTERS PESHAWAR AND NORTH WAZIRISTAN*_

Diplomats from China, France and Russia visited Corps Headquarters, Peshawar and North Waziristan. The ambassadors and defence attachés were briefed about the role being played by Pakistan Army in the fight against terrorism with particular reference to the military operations in FATA.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Fist

*Corps Commander Lahore reviews the ongoing progress of census*





Lahore : Corps Commander Lahore Lieutenant General Sadiq Ali visited different areas of Lahore city and reviewed the on going progress of census under taken by Lahore Corps formations and civil authorities.

On arrival at central control headquarters, he was updated about the progress of census. Later on, Corps Commander visited different wards in the city and witnessed the working of combined teams of Army officials and civil enumerators engaged in census. During his visit to different wards he also interacted with the citizens of the area and inquired about their well being. He appreciated the common people for extending maximum possible cooperation during the process. He also emphasised upon the importance of census activity and its ultimate benefits towards uniform development as a nation.

Lieutenant General Sadiq Ali appreciated the efforts put in place by Lahore Corps formations and civil authorities for smooth and successful conduct of census-2017. General Officer Commanding and other Army and Civil Administration officers also accompanied the Corps Commander.

http://lahoreworld.com/2017/03/28/corps-commander-lahore-reviews-the-ongoing-progress-of-census/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

*Lt. Gen. Hidayat becomes Colonel Commandant of AK Regiment







RAWALPINDI: Installation ceremony of Colonel Commandant Azad Kashmir (AK) Regiment was held at AK center Mansar Camp today.*

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) was the chief guest at the ceremony.

The Army Chief and outgoing Colonel of the Regiment Lt. Gen. Ashfaq Nadeem Ahmad (retired) pinned the badges of rank on Lieutenant General Hidayat-ur-Rehman to install him as Colonel Commandant of the AK Regiment.

Speaking at the occasion, Army Chief Bajwa acknowledged and hailed contributions of AK Regt towards defence of the motherland which includes 3842 shaheeds.

Meantime, he also thanked the outgoing Colonel Commandant of the AK Regiment for his meritorious services as Colonel of the Regiment.

Senior serving / retired officers and troops of AK Regiment were present on the occasion. –SAMAA

https://www.samaa.tv/pakistan/2017/03/lt-gen-hidayat-becomes-colonel-commandant-of-ak-regiment/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

CBRN Assessment

Retired Pakistani general to command Saudi-based force

Farhan Bokhari, Islamabad - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

30 March 2017

Pakistan's defence minister, Khawaja Mohammad Asif, has confirmed that General (rtd) Raheel Sharif has been appointed as the commander of a Saudi Arabia-based multinational force.

Seen here shortly before his retirement in November 2016, former general Raheel Sharif will command the Islamic Military Alliance. (PA Photos)

Widely credited in Pakistan for leading the campaign against Taliban militants in the North Waziristan region, Sharif retired as chief of army staff in November 2016.

The announcement on 26 March ended months of speculation following reports in March 2016 that Saudi Arabia had offered him the position as commander of the Islamic Military Alliance to Fight Terrorism: an initiative announced by Riyadh in December 2015 that now involves 41 countries.

While no details have been released about how the alliance will function, Pakistan's confirmation that it will be commanded by Sharif indicates it will have a permanent command staffed by retired officers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Middle East & North Africa

Leonardo will supply Pakistan with additional AgustaWestland AW139 twin-engine helicopters for use in utility, search-and-rescue, and emergency medical operations. The exact numbers of rotorcraft remain undisclosed but will be delivered from the start of next year. A press release by the company stated that the deal is “a major achievement for Leonardo expanding the already successful presence of the AW139 model in the country.”


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Korean Coastal Missile. Spike NLOS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan’s New Main Battle Tank? Turkey’s Altay Tank Enters Mass Production*
Turkey’s new third generation+ main battle tank has passed all acceptance tests, a Turkish defense contractor claims.





By Franz-Stefan Gady
for The Diplomat
March 30, 2017



Turkey’s first indigenously-designed, third generation+ main battle tank (MBT), designated _Altay,_ has passed all acceptance tests and is now ready for serial production, Turkish military vehicles manufacturer Otokar, a branch of the Koç Group, the country’s top industrial conglomerate, claims in a March statement.

“Altay … has now completed the tough qualification testing stage, including mobility and endurance testing on rough terrain and climatic conditions, firing tests with various scenarios and survivability testing,” the Otokar press release stated as quoted by _Defense News_.

Despite the successful acceptance tests, Otokar has so far not scored a serial production contract. Indeed, two other tank makers are reportedly competing for a multi-billion dollar contract to produce up to 1,000 tanks for the Turkish Army.

The Altay project hit a snag earlier in the year after Turkish engine maker Tümosan cancelled an agreement with the Austrian firm, AVL List, for technical support in designing an indigenous engine for the MBT. “Due to the adoption by the Austrian government [of measures] to insist on export licenses that include conditions that interfere in Turkey’s domestic politics … the contract as recorded and revenue guarantee given by the company will be cancelled,” Tümosan announced in a January 2017 statement, _IHS Jane’s Defense Weekly_ reported.

It is unclear whether Tümosan has already selected an alternative to AVL List (some reports indicate that Turkey might be opting for diesel engines from Ukraine) and in what way the cancellation of the Austrian-Turkish engine deal will impact the Altay MBTs future production schedule. Much will also depend on whether Turkey’s defense procurement agency, the Undersecretariat for Defense Industries, will award Otokar a contract for serial production of the tank.

One country that is closely following the development of the Altay is Pakistan, which allegedly has first expressed interest in acquiring the tank in January 2016. It is not hard to see why the Pakistan Army would be interested in acquiring Turkey’s new MBT. As I explained previously, the Altay–at least on paper–is a highly advanced and sophisticated armored weapons platform (See: “Will Pakistan Buy Turkey’s New Advanced Main Battle Tank?”):

_Otokar entered into a system development deal with South Korean tank maker, Hyundai Rotem, whose K2 Black Panther tank project serves as the basis for the development of the Altay. Both tanks share the same base design including the chassis, although the Altay is purportedly slightly longer, equipped with heavier armor, and, in comparison to the K2 MBT also sports a modified turret with composite armor._

_Both tanks are also armed with a 120-millimeter smoothbore gun, although the K2 Black Panther MBT is equipped with an automatic loader, whereas the gun on the Altay has to be loaded manually. Furthermore, the Altay MBT has a laser guided missile firing capability and is additionally armed with 7.62 millimeter coaxial machine gun and a pintle-mounted 12.7 millimeter machine gun up top._

_The Altay can accommodate a crew of four and with its German-made 1,500 horsepower engine can reach a maximum speed of up to 70 kilometers per hour (43 mph). _

Serdar Gorguc, Otokar’s general manager, emphasized the tanks export potential this week: “In addition to producing 250 units of [the] Altay, Otokar made an annual capacity plan taking into consideration the export potential, mine clearance, and various complementary vehicle requirements such as rescue and fortification tank. In this way, it aims to have a flexible production program that can meet all demands of [Turkey] or other friendly allied countries.”

However, the Altay might not be as easy of a sell as I noted last year:

_Reports that Pakistan is interested in the Altay have to take into account that Turkey’s new MBT will be an expensive acquisition for the Pakistan Army since the Altay is based on Western tank designs and will be a NATO-standard MBT._

_Pakistan has traditionally relied on cheaper models such as the al-Khalid and al-Zarrar MBTs (both derivatives of Chinese-made MBTs) given that the Pakistan Army’s armor doctrine favors mass over class in order to partially offset the Indian Army’s numerical superiority._

_It is thus unlikely that the Altay will become the new mainstay of Pakistan’s armor force. If acquired, it will likely be only to supplement a cheaper armored vehicle procured under the so-called “Haider” program._

The Pakistan Army is in the middle of upgrading its tank force. Among other things, Ukraine and Pakistan have recently started implementing a bilateral agreement for the upgrade of the Pakistan Army’s T-80UD Main Battle Tank (MBT). The Pakistan Army intends to procure hundreds of new MBTs in the coming years.


----------



## fatman17

High Level transfers and postings in Pakistan Army




April 01, 2017



RAWALPINDI: (APP) Chairman National Disaster Management Authority (NDMA) Major General Azhar Saleh Abassi has been promoted to the rank of Lieutenant General and posted as Corps Commander Mangla (One Corps) with the immediate effect.

According to Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR) here on Saturday, Corps Commander Mangla Lt. Gen Omar Mahmood Hayat has been posted as Chairman NDMA while Lt. Gen. Umar Farooq Durrani posted as Chairman Pakistan Ordnance Factories at Wah.


----------



## FalconsForPeace

*Pakistan Army, foreign militaries participate in Team Spirit competition*

*The second five-day Pakistan Army Team Spirit (PATS) competition, which started on Saturday, continued near Jhelum today.*

Military teams from China, Indonesia, Jordan, Malaysia, Maldives, Myanmar, Sri Lanka, Turkey, Thailand and UK along with eight Pakistan Army teams are participating in the competition.

On the second day of PATS, the foreign teams entered the competition where they were tested for their physical fitness, endurance and team spirit, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said in a statement.

The Team Spirit is a narrative-based competition held under extremely challenging environments. A patrol from every participating team is tasked to infiltrate in a terrorist-infested area, carry out a task and exfiltrate, the ISPR said.

The first PATS competition was won by Mangla Corps of Pakistan Army.

https://www.geo.tv/latest/136434-Pa...-teams-participate-in-Team-Spirit-competition

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Army chief General Qamar Bajwa with foreign delegates participating in Pakistan Army Team Spirit Competition at Mangla on Friday.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FalconsForPeace

*Australian Air Force chief praises professionalism of Pakistan’s military*



Chief of the Royal Australian Air Force Air Marshal G N Davies praised the professionalism of Pakistan’s Armed Forces, according to Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR).

Air Marshal G N Davies, who is on an official visit to Pakistan, made the remarks on Monday. He had called on General Zubair Mahmood Hayat, Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee at Joint Staff Headquarters, Rawalpindi, on Monday.

The two discussed matters pertaining to regional security and bilateral cooperation during the meeting.

Chief of the Royal Australian Air Forces also acknowledged the sacrifices of Pakistan’s Armed Forces in battle against terrorism.

https://www.geo.tv/latest/136646-Au...praises-professionalism-of-Pakistans-military

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

As received 

To Allah we belong and to Allah we shall all return. 
Pakistan's hero Chacha Abdu (AbduRehman), the pioneer of Siachin, Sitara e Shujat, the person who guided the SSG in 1982 & 1984 to peaks, a man because of whom we have siachin today, our rivers & K-2, Mashabrum 1, 2 & 3 peaks are safe, has died. 
Chacha Abdu belonged to Goma. He being a high altitude mountineer was amongst the pioneers who spotted Indian movements in Siachin. Thereafter he helped Pak Army in siting most of the posts in Siachin. Undertook volunteer portering deeds through local particpation when critically req. 
He also helped Army in Gyari (2013) immensely at a very old age. I found him with tears for Army's loss. Almost 70% of excavations were based on his assessment. True patriot! 
May Allah rest his soul in eternal peace. Ameen!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fatman17

UK visit

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saleem

fatman17 said:


> High Level transfers and postings in Pakistan Army
> 
> View attachment 388162
> April 01, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> RAWALPINDI: (APP) Chairman National Disaster Management Authority (NDMA) Major General Azhar Saleh Abassi has been promoted to the rank of Lieutenant General and posted as Corps Commander Mangla (One Corps) with the immediate effect.
> 
> According to Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR) here on Saturday, Corps Commander Mangla Lt. Gen Omar Mahmood Hayat has been posted as Chairman NDMA while Lt. Gen. Umar Farooq Durrani posted as Chairman Pakistan Ordnance Factories at Wah.



this was reportedly done after nisar [chaudhry?!!] got into a tiff the POF chairman over the formers attempt to politicise the POF workers.....and nisar is the guy how runs FIA etc......


----------



## Zarvan

Saleem said:


> this was reportedly done after nisar [chaudhry?!!] got into a tiff the POF chairman over the formers attempt to politicise the POF workers.....and nisar is the guy how runs FIA etc......


I heard something else


----------



## Saleem

Zarvan said:


> I heard something else



https://www.dawn.com/news/1324227

http://sarzameen.tv/2017/02/06/pm-i...mills-announces-relief-package-pof-employees/


----------



## Zarvan

Saleem said:


> https://www.dawn.com/news/1324227
> 
> http://sarzameen.tv/2017/02/06/pm-i...mills-announces-relief-package-pof-employees/


I know POF chairman is replaced but I am saying I heard other reason for him being replaced


----------



## simple Brain

fatman17 said:


> View attachment 388605
> 
> UK visit


guy in the left looks like a famous Chef Gordon Ramsey;


----------



## HRK

fatman17 said:


> As received
> 
> To Allah we belong and to Allah we shall all return.
> Pakistan's hero Chacha Abdu (AbduRehman), the pioneer of Siachin, Sitara e Shujat, the person who guided the SSG in 1982 & 1984 to peaks, a man because of whom we have siachin today, our rivers & K-2, Mashabrum 1, 2 & 3 peaks are safe, has died.
> Chacha Abdu belonged to Goma. He being a high altitude mountineer was amongst the pioneers who spotted Indian movements in Siachin. Thereafter he helped Pak Army in siting most of the posts in Siachin. Undertook volunteer portering deeds through local particpation when critically req.
> He also helped Army in Gyari (2013) immensely at a very old age. I found him with tears for Army's loss. Almost 70% of excavations were based on his assessment. True patriot!
> May Allah rest his soul in eternal peace. Ameen!



may rest in peace

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FalconsForPeace

*Pak Army Team Spirit competition concludes*

*The second Pak Army Team Spirit (PATS) competition concluded on Wednesday at the National Counter Terrorism Centre near Jhelum district of Punjab.*

A total of 10 foreign military teams including China, Indonesia, Jordon, Malaysia, Maldives, Mayanmar, Srilanka, Turkey, Thailand and U.K along with 8 Pakistan Army teams enthusiastically participated in the toughest military competition held from April 1 to April 5.

The Teams of 1 Corps, 30 Corps and China won Gold medal where as Southern Command, 4 Corps, 10 Corps, Sri Lanka, Turkey and UK clinched silver medal.

Bronze medal was won by 5 Corps, 31 Corps, 2 Corps and Malaysia.

Lieutenant General Ikram ul Haque, Corps Commander Gujwanwala who was chief guest on the occasion awarded prizes to the winner teams.

While congratulating the winner Lt Gen Ikram ul Haque applauded the professionalism, dedication and skill of the participating teams.

He said participation of teams from friendly coutries affored an opportunity to all the participants to learn from each others professional experience in the domain of counter terrorism.

He thanked all foreign military teams for participating and showing confidence in Pakistan which is highly appreciable.

Lieutenant General Hidayat ur Rehman, Inspector General training and evaluation and Lieutenant General Azhar Saleh Abbasi, Corp Commander Mangla were also present on the occasion. 

https://www.samaa.tv/pakistan/2017/04/pak-army-team-spirit-competition-concludes/


----------



## fatman17

Industry

Navy League 2017: Bell anticipates imminent second export order of UH-1Y and AH-1Z helos

Kate Tringham, National Harbor, Maryland - IHS Jane's Navy International

05 April 2017

Bell Helicopter is expecting to sign a second export order for its H-1 series UH-1Y Venom utility and AH-1Z Viper attack helicopters in the coming months. At the same time, the company is preparing to hand over to the US government the first three of 12 AH-1Z helicopters on order for Pakistan this summer, with the remainder to be delivered next year. The US approved the sale of AH-1Zs to Pakistan in April 2015.

Speaking to Jane's at the US Navy League's annual Sea Air Space exposition, Nate Green, business development manager for Bell Helicopter's global military business, said the company was experiencing a strong uptake in interest from FMS customers for the two platforms, with a second export order expected to be signed in the next two months


----------



## Dazzler

Tarsier thermal sight at work...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arsalan

Dazzler said:


> Tarsier thermal sight at work...


Impressive!!

Very detailed view i would say. One can even make out the logo on the car, looks like a Suzuki to me!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Pilot walked away safely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rocky rock

Tribute to ISI.


----------



## fatman17

Priceless

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

LY80

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ziya

sorry its turkish
its say that roketsan is negotiate with Pakistan Land Forces for
1.Anti tank missiles
2.Protection of tanks and other armoured vehicles for balistic purpose
3.Artillery rockets and missiles
4.Missile systems from air to land
5.Ammo clearence systems
6.Upgrade of the missile systems that pakistan already have,and other subjcts

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HRK

ziya said:


> View attachment 390331
> View attachment 390331
> 
> sorry its turkish
> its say that roketsan is negotiate with Pakistan Land Forces for
> 1.Anti tank missiles
> 2.Protection of tanks and other armoured vehicles for balistic purpose
> 3.Artillery rockets and missiles
> 4.Missile systems from air to land
> 5.Ammo clearence systems
> 6.Upgrade of the missile systems that pakistan already have,and other subjcts



Bro Is there anything left in Turkish arsenal in which Pakistan has not shown interest .....??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ziya

HRK said:


> Bro Is there anything left in Turkish arsenal in which Pakistan has not shown interest .....??


more on follow me
sarsılmaz make a deal with POF for tech transfer,some products of sarsılmaz will be produced by POF in pakistan,the mans on photos from POF who visit sarsılmaz factory

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

Good news overall. Turkey manufactures high quality material. TOT would be ideal for some products. Pakistan s diversity program showing results. 
Turkey 
Ukraine 
Russia 
Italy 
South Africa 
Less dependency on US and even China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

HRK said:


> Bro Is there anything left in Turkish arsenal in which Pakistan has not shown interest .....??


Tayyip Erdogan!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

ziya said:


> more on follow me
> sarsılmaz make a deal with POF for tech transfer,some products of sarsılmaz will be produced by POF in pakistan,the mans on photos from POF who visit sarsılmaz factory
> View attachment 390336


What does it say about mpt76?


----------



## Arsalan

fatman17 said:


> Good news overall. Turkey manufactures high quality material. TOT would be ideal for some products. Pakistan s diversity program showing results.
> Turkey
> Ukraine
> Russia
> Italy
> South Africa
> Less dependency on US and even China.


True sir.
The South Africans with there UMKHONTO missiles, Artillery, MARPs and may be even APC/IFV are an excellent partner. @Bilal Khan (Quwa) have made me a fan of UMKHONTO and i already liked there artillery systems.

Only if we can actually sign some deals and transform this warming up of relations with these suppliers into actually military hardware now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziya

Path-Finder said:


> What does it say about mpt76?


no MPT leicence is not belong to sarsılmaz,you can see portfolio of guns on their web site
www.sarsilmaz.com


----------



## Zarvan

ziya said:


> more on follow me
> sarsılmaz make a deal with POF for tech transfer,some products of sarsılmaz will be produced by POF in pakistan,the mans on photos from POF who visit sarsılmaz factory
> View attachment 390336


How old is this news ?



ziya said:


> no MPT leicence is not belong to sarsılmaz,you can see portfolio of guns on their web site
> www.sarsilmaz.com


The article you published about Rockets and handguns were these published in last one week ???????


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> How old is this news ?
> 
> 
> The article you published about Rockets and handguns were these published in last one week ???????


Why Hazrat have you got a source or news?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

This might - or might not - be relevant. 

-There's the CZ buzz.

-Tatra's 8x8 truck is a pretty popular platform for wheeled-SPHs, including the Denel T5-52 and Nexter Caesar.

The Cabinet approved, in principle, to start negotiations on draft MoU between Ministry of Defence Government of Czech Republic and Ministry of Defence Production Government of the Islamic Republic of Pakistan, concerning cooperation in the field of defence industry and logistics. (Defence Production Division)

http://www.app.com.pk/cabinet-approves-agenda-items-related-to-defence-aviation-health-sectors/​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ziya

Path-Finder said:


> Why Hazrat have you got a source or news?


its from latest issue of MSI journal,its about light guns which will be produced in pakistan POF,even civil people can get them from POF for example sarsılmaz ST9

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Path-Finder said:


> Why Hazrat have you got a source or news?


Well I know Pakistan is looking for new handguns and we are testing few of them including Beretta APX and others but I don't want to see more of this company products our guys are already not satisfied with B-6


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> Well I know Pakistan is looking for new handguns and we are testing few of them including Beretta APX and others but I don't want to see more of this company products our guys are already not satisfied with B-6


 Hazrat there is a new striker fired gun from them, Weather it is adopted or not that remains to be seen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Another Mushshak crashes near jehlum. Seems like fatal accident.


----------



## Jango

fatman17 said:


> View attachment 390641
> 
> Another Mushshak crashes near jehlum. Seems like fatal accident.



This is an older picture.

The occupants in this crash remained safe.


----------



## Zarvan

fatman17 said:


> View attachment 390641
> 
> Another Mushshak crashes near jehlum. Seems like fatal accident.


Nope old picture today both pilots survived

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17




----------



## Muhammad Omar

HRK said:


> Bro Is there anything left in Turkish arsenal in which Pakistan has not shown interest .....??



May be This   

KORAL land-based mobile electronic warfare (EW) system

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

fatman17 said:


> View attachment 390663
> View attachment 390664


Plane is pretty much intact. Looks like a crash landing where the plane ended upside down after landing due to some bumpy terrain.


----------



## fatman17

Despite issues with gaining certain technology transfers for theAltay, Turkey could begin serial production of the main battle tank as early as this May, according to Defense Minister Fikri Isik. Pakistan and some Gulf nations are believed to be lined up as potential customers for the vehicle. Talk of potential delays to the Altay surfaced when local contractor Tümosan was unable to continue working on providing a domestic diesel engine for the tank, after Austria’s AVL List GmbH, which it had as a technical support partner, ceased working with the Turkish firm amid concerns that the Turkish government were sliding on human rights issues. It now looks like Ankara may instead turn to Ukraine for help, with the Altay possibly adopting the Kharkiv Morozov Machine Building Design Bureau’s (KMDB) 1,500 hp 6TD-3 diesel engine.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

fatman17 said:


> Despite issues with gaining certain technology transfers for theAltay, Turkey could begin serial production of the main battle tank as early as this May, according to Defense Minister Fikri Isik. Pakistan and some Gulf nations are believed to be lined up as potential customers for the vehicle. Talk of potential delays to the Altay surfaced when local contractor Tümosan was unable to continue working on providing a domestic diesel engine for the tank, after Austria’s AVL List GmbH, which it had as a technical support partner, ceased working with the Turkish firm amid concerns that the Turkish government were sliding on human rights issues. It now looks like Ankara may instead turn to Ukraine for help, with the Altay possibly adopting the Kharkiv Morozov Machine Building Design Bureau’s (KMDB) 1,500 hp 6TD-3 diesel engine.



Now Pakistan is Interested in Altay  

Seriously want Altay in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Muhammad Omar said:


> Now Pakistan is Interested in Altay [emoji14]
> 
> Seriously want Altay in Pakistan


It's an option under study esp if the power plant will be from Ukraine.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

fatman17 said:


> It's an option under study esp if the power plant will be from Ukraine.



But there was a discussion about the Weight of the Tank which is 65t to much heavy for Terrain of Pakistan


----------



## fatman17

Muhammad Omar said:


> But there was a discussion about the Weight of the Tank which is 65t to much heavy for Terrain of Pakistan


Yes that's true. even the M1 which is 60 T failed tests in bwp desert.


----------



## The Fist

INDUCTION OF LY–80 LOMADS IN PAKISTAN ARMY AIR DEFENCE: LEAP TOWARDS RANGE AND LETHALITY




Pakistan Army Air Defence is undergoing regime transformation with induction of long range weapon systems on its inventory. In this context, first combat unit of _LY-80 Low to Medium Altitude Air Defence System (LOMADS)_ has arrived Pakistan in January 2017. This Chinese origin weapon system is capable of tracking and intercepting multiple targets including Fighter Aircraft, Cruise Missiles, Air to Ground Missiles, Anti-Radiation Missiles, Unmanned Aerial Vehicles and Armed Helicopters at longer ranges.


The weapon system has excellent electronic counter measures and high kill probability. The system is fully capable of providing low to medium altitude area air defence to national and strategic assets, field formations and maneuvering forces. Digitized Surveillance Control and Reporting node has also been configured in _LY-80 LOMADS_ for its complete integration with Air Defence System of Pakistan.


Procurement of _LY-80_ weapon system necessitated training of troops of Army Air Defence for its dexterous employment. The training was organized at Shanghai China, wherein officers and soldiers of Army Air Defence acquired knowledge of operating, deploying and maintaining the weapon system. After comprehensive training by the Chinese experts, the trained air defenders are fully ready to exploit the true capabilities of_ LY-80 LOMADS_ against wide spectrum of aerial threat at all times. 


Induction of _LY-80 LOMADS_ is indeed beginning of a new era in Army Air Defence. It has strengthened the Sky Shield of Pakistan and enhanced the capabilities of Army Air Defence manifold. Availability of _LY-80 LOMADS_ would add to deterrence against an intruder aerial platform due to its range, lethality and accuracy.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Any idea how many regiments will be formed of LY-80??


----------



## syed_yusuf

What is the range of Pakistan version of ly80

During Pakistan day parade it was mentionedas 40km

Bangladesh version inducted at 70 km

Chinese version marketed as 70km

So what is correct


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ziya said:


> its from latest issue of MSI journal,its about light guns which will be produced in pakistan POF,even civil people can get them from POF for example sarsılmaz ST9


Sarlimaz handguns like ST & B series are already being produced by POF;







Zarvan said:


> Well I know Pakistan is looking for new handguns and we are testing few of them including Beretta APX and others but I don't want to see more of this company products our guys are already not satisfied with B-6


Sarlimaz/POF initial batches were faulty and I remember seeing a POF ad regarding exchange of faulty guns for a new & improved weapon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Muhammad Omar said:


> Any idea how many regiments will be formed of LY-80??


I think LY80 will be subordinated to various AD units.


----------



## mdcp

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Sarlimaz handguns like ST & B series are already being produced by POF;
> View attachment 391117
> 
> 
> 
> Sarlimaz/POF initial batches were faulty and I remember seeing a POF ad regarding exchange of faulty guns for a new & improved weapon.



POF has failed miserably to produce state of art handguns and arms for civilians and sports purposes. Our mentality is of 60's and not for future


----------



## fatman17

mdcp said:


> POF has failed miserably to produce state of art handguns and arms for civilians and sports purposes. Our mentality is of 60's and not for future


POF is a military organisation. It never envisaged to produce sporting equipment. Having said that, all our military organisations of this type lack a professional marketing department which could be run by civilian employees. The JF17 program is probably the only one which has a joint Pakistan - China marketing company. The other issue is the upgrading of the existing production lines esp for firearms to improve their overall quality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

What is declared officially is authentic. 



syed_yusuf said:


> What is the range of Pakistan version of ly80
> 
> During Pakistan day parade it was mentionedas 40km
> 
> Bangladesh version inducted at 70 km
> 
> Chinese version marketed as 70km
> 
> So what is correct


----------



## fatman17

What happens to these captured ammo caches


----------



## WarFariX

fatman17 said:


> View attachment 391319
> View attachment 391320
> View attachment 391321
> 
> What happens to these captured ammo caches


they are demolished crushed badly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

MarvellousThunder@PDC said:


> they are demolished crushed badly


Someone stated that some of the ammo is reused especially sealed containers for 5.56 and 7.62.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WarFariX

fatman17 said:


> Someone stated that some of the ammo is reused especially sealed containers for 5.56 and 7.62.


Well might be however all guns and other things are crushed under bulldozers


----------



## Dazzler



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WarFariX

Dazzler said:


> View attachment 391529


i think u posted in wrong section..however this combination is deadly for 1985-2000 era

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

General Danilo Errico, Italian Chief of Army Staff met Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at GHQ today. 
Matters of mutual interest were discussed with particular reference to enhanced military cooperation in the field of training and counter terrorism domain. Later, the delegation was given detailed briefing on operational and training activities of Pakistan Army. The visiting dignitary acknowledged and appreciated ongoing Operation Radd-ul-Fasaad for elimination of terrorism from Pakistan and gains made so far. 
Earlier, on arrival at GHQ, the Italian Chief of Army Staff laid floral wreath at Yadgar-e-Shuhada. A smartly turned out contingent of Pakistan Army presented the guard of honour to the visiting dignitary.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

No Comments


----------



## fatman17

Says it all

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff, General Qamar Javed Bajwa spent a day with troops deployed along Pak-Afghan border in Khyber Agency, Inter Services Public Relations said Monday.






According to the statement issued by DG ISPR, Major General Asif Ghafoor, the Army Chief was briefed about operational preparedness and improved border security measures including employment of newly raised FC KP Wings.

General Bajwa appreciated effective border security arrangements which have enhanced control on cross border terrorist movement. The army chief also hailed exceptionally high morale of the troops and their undaunted determination to eliminate terrorism.

✔@OfficialDGISPR

Tirah Valley visit. "Writ of state has largely been restored. We are progressing towards enduring peace and stability" COAS. 

Talking to soldiers, General Qamar Javed Bajwa said, “Our nation supports us due to our innumerable sacrifices we have made for defence and security of our motherland. Writ of the state has largely been restored and we are progressing towards enduring peace and stability.”







Earlier, on arrival, the Army Chief was received by Commander Peshawar Corps Lieutenant General Nazir Ahmed Butt and IGFC KPK.





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

Last time they had announced rasing 76 new FC wings, asassuming both in kpk and baluchistan that's more than 70000-men as a FC-wing has more men than army battalion or at least use to, as long as they get better mobility and heavy support they can do the job and army can turn back to its role

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Fist

General Zubair Mahmood Hayat, Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee called on HM King Salman bin Abdul Aziz Al Saud during his official visit to Saudi Arabia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Iran's Foreign Minister, Mr Javad Zarif Khonsari called on COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa at GHQ today. Issues of bilateral interest and regional security were discussed. Both sides agreed on improving bilateral boarder coordination to deny any space to the terrorists. Tremendous bilateral cooperation potential was identified in various fields. The visiting dignitary appreciated the efforts of Pakistan and Pak Army against terrorism.
COAS said that Pakistan is committed to have lasting relations with Iran and will keep up its efforts to reduce friction amongst brotherly Muslim Countries.


----------



## ghazi52

*Army Chief Gen. Bajwa visits Hyderabad Garrison*






*
RAWALPINDI: Chief of Army Staff, General Qamar Javed Bajwa on Friday visited Hyderabad Garrison, where he was briefed on operational and administrative matters regarding the Garrison and Thar.*

According to Inter Services Public Relations, military’s media wing, the Army Chief was apprised that Army has distributed almost 4,000 tons of ration, benefitting more than 1,90,000 families through continuous initiative since 2014.

Medical camps in Thar have benefitted 1,61,000 patients in under privileged areas while water supply is now reaching 0.6 Million population and 0.7 Million live stock, General Bajwa was briefed.

The Army Chief appreciated efforts of the formation and said that Pakistan Army is proud to have undertaken Nation Building projects across the country in pursuit of continuous service to the people of Pakistan.

He also addressed officers and troops of Hyderabad Garrison.

Earlier, on arrival at Hyderabad, the Army Chief was received by Lt Gen Shahid Baig Mirza Commander, Karachi Corps.


----------



## khanasifm

18 Div home 




\

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Divergent

I love Pakistan Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

V corp is one the largest with 3 div out of which 2 r mechanized plus some indp brigade covering Sindh , baluchistan based Corp is its reserve in war I.e. southern cmd


----------



## fatman17

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861225048337788932

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Fist

HIS MAJESTY THE SULTAN AND YANG DI-PERTUAN OF BRUNEI DARUSSALAM GRANTED AUDIENCE FROM THE CHAIRMAN JOINT CHIEFS OF STAFF COMMITTEE, PAKISTAN ARMED FORCES

BANDAR SERI BEGAWAN, Thursday 6 April 2017 – His Majesty Sultan Haji Hassanal Bolkiah Mu'izzaddin Waddaulah ibni Al-Marhum Sultan Haji Omar 'Ali Saifuddien Sa'adul Khairi Waddien, Sultan and Yang Di-Pertuan of Brunei Darussalam, Minister of Defence and Supreme Commander of the Royal Brunei Armed Forces (RBAF) received in audience Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee, His Excellency General Zubair Mahmood Hayat, NI (M) at Istana Nurul Iman.


----------



## The Fist

General Zubair Mahmood Hayat, CJCSC met Australian Chief of Defence Forces, Air Chief Marshall Mark Binskin in Australia during his official visit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

*Spotted on Islamabad Highway yesterday.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Windjammer said:


> *Spotted on Islamabad Highway yesterday.*
> 
> View attachment 395909


Going north or south or belong to 111 brigade just in case. [emoji12]


----------



## Arsalan

Windjammer said:


> *Spotted on Islamabad Highway yesterday.*
> 
> View attachment 395909


YOu took this pic yourself or got it from internet?

Is it just me or it looks fake/doctored to you people too?


----------



## Windjammer

fatman17 said:


> Going north or south or belong to 111 brigade just in case. [emoji12]


Would have preferred seeing them heading out to Raiwind.


Arsalan said:


> YOu took this pic yourself or got it from internet?
> 
> Is it just me or it looks fake/doctored to you people too?


Appeared in local edition of Dawn, i have seen an army depot near Golra More...maybe heading out there.
https://epaper.dawn.com/?page=10_05_2017_151

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

Windjammer said:


> Would have preferred seeing them heading out to Raiwind.
> 
> Appeared in local edition of Dawn, i have seen an army depot near Golra More...maybe heading out there.
> https://epaper.dawn.com/?page=10_05_2017_151


hmmmm may be the reduced the image quality or something.

Actually, i doubted it because:

the general public reaction. You see many motorcyclists around no one have his head turned in the direction on the convy. Normally in Pakistan, awam in cheezon ko ankahin phar phar ka dekti ha, here no one is bothered at all. Seems fishy
The picture quality was too low and blured.
Anyway, since it is from the paper it ay be an actual image. 

And yes, there is a depot to the left hand side (the road going to Haji Camp from Golara) when coming from Islamabad side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi Combined Military Hospital CMH Medical City Expansion Project Underway
Once completed the Medical complex will have 12 Hospital buildings few buildings are already completed

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862677469513515009


----------



## django

fatman17 said:


> Going north or south or belong to 111 brigade just in case. [emoji12]


Bajwa is not the type.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Arsalan said:


> hmmmm may be the reduced the image quality or something.
> 
> Actually, i doubted it because:
> 
> the general public reaction. You see many motorcyclists around no one have his head turned in the direction on the convy. Normally in Pakistan, awam in cheezon ko ankahin phar phar ka dekti ha, here no one is bothered at all. Seems fishy
> The picture quality was too low and blured.
> Anyway, since it is from the paper it ay be an actual image.
> 
> And yes, there is a depot to the left hand side (the road going to Haji Camp from Golara) when coming from Islamabad side.



you can find the picture also in gettyimages, I did post it before windjammer in other sections and topics! Its a real picture !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Ulla said:


> you can find the picture also in gettyimages, I did post it before windjammer in other sections and topics! Its a real picture !
> 
> View attachment 396458
> View attachment 396459


Look like old derelict vehicles going to the boneyard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Ulla said:


> you can find the picture also in gettyimages, I did post it before windjammer in other sections and topics! Its a real picture !
> 
> View attachment 396458
> View attachment 396459


Now that we have a clear picture i will say that it is safe to assume that these are old vehicles heading for scrap yard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/865182390305554433

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Fist

.


----------



## fatman17

Industry

Pentagon budget 2018: Sharp cuts to Department of State's Foreign Military Financing programme

Zachary Fryer-Biggs, Washington, DC - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

23 May 2017

The Department of State's Foreign Military Financing (FMF) programme, an initiative designed to draw countries closer to the United States by providing funds to buy US military equipment, would suffer sharp cuts under President Donald Trump's budget request released on 23 May with 51 countries losing specific funding.

Overall the programme would be cut to USD5.1 billion for 2018, down from USD6 billion in 2016. Only four countries that have historically dominated the programme would continue to receive funding, namely Israel, Egypt, Jordan, and Pakistan. Israel would receive USD3.1 billion as part of a 10-year arms package agreement, while Egypt would receive USD1.3 billion, Jordan would receive USD350 million, and Pakistan would get USD100 million.


----------



## fatman17




----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

75th Annual Formation Commanders conference was held at GHQ. COAS presided the conference which was attended by all General Officers of the Army. Participants were briefed on geo-strategic environment, progress of Operation Radd-ul-Fasaad, operational preparedness against conventional threat and other matters concerning National Security. COAS said budding state of stability achieved after countless sacrifices by the security forces, Law Enforcement Agencies (LEAs) and by the Nation shall be consolidated to have a normalized Pakistan.
Referring to his recent visits to frontline field formations along our eastern and western frontiers, COAS appreciated the high state of operational readiness and morale of troops especially displayed in response to recent border / cease fire violation. He said that not-with-standing our desire for enduring peace with our neighbors, any hostile action anywhere along our frontiers shall be responded most befittingly. 
The forum also deliberated on situation in FATA, recent measures for better Pak-Afghan border management, impending FATA reforms and reiterated requirement of reform process in line with aspirations of people of FATA. Improving situation of Balochistan was also deliberated upon. Forum reiterated its resolve to continue meaningful contributions towards stability and progress of Balochistan with support of its people.
Progress of CPEC and security of CPEC projects were discussed with emphasis to maintain focus on further securing environment for timely progress of this vitally significant mega initiative. Karachi operation, Operations in Punjab and elsewhere will be continued till sustainable stability is achieved.
The participants expressed their complete satisfaction with the steps taken at Army level and expressed their resolve to protect geo and ideological frontiers of the country.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## fatman17

Turkey trains hundreds of Pakistani military personnel.

1,494 Pakistani military personnel have received training in Turkey since bilateral agreement was signed in March 2001

25.05.2017 
By Sinan Uslu





ANKARA

A total of 1,494 Pakistani military personnel received their military education in Turkey since a bilateral agreement was signed in March 2001, according to a Turkish military source.

Out of the total, 116 Pakistani military personnel were sent to the Turkish Armed Forces Partnership for Peace Training Center while 138 others received their education at the Centre of Excellence and Defense Against Terrorism institution in Ankara.

Currently, three Pakistani military personnel were enrolled at the Turkish War Colleges Command while two others continue their studies at the Turkish Military Academy, the source, who asked not to be named due to restrictions on talking to the media, said.

As part of exchanges among the two countries’ air forces, 51 Pakistani personnel had carried out their duties in Turkey; five others are currently carrying out their duties in the country.

Also, 125 Turkish military personnel participated in educational programs at Pakistan War Colleges and Pakistan National Defense Academy since the 2001 agreement was signed. A Turkish officer remains enrolled at the Pakistan National Defense College.

A total of 47 Turkish military personnel performed their duties in Pakistan since the 2001 agreement was signed as part of an exchange program between the air forces. A Turkish air force officer is currently on duty in Pakistan.

On Wednesday, Pakistani Chief of General Staff Gen. Zubair Mahmud Hayat met Turkey’s Chief of General Staff Gen. Hulusi Akar in Ankara. The two generals discussed the fight against terrorism, cooperation in military education sector and exchanged views on regional and international issues.

Reporting by Sinan Uslu; Writing by Fatih Hafiz Mehmet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mercenary

I update the Wikipedia Page for the Pakistan Army.

I recently heard the Pakistan Army re-organized itself into 3 Armies. North, Central and South.

Anyone have more info on that?


----------



## fatman17

Mercenary said:


> I update the Wikipedia Page for the Pakistan Army.
> 
> I recently heard the Pakistan Army re-organized itself into 3 Armies. North, Central and South.
> 
> Anyone have more info on that?


Nope


----------



## Awan68

django said:


> Bajwa is not the type.


Niether was musharaf i u knw what i really mean


----------



## django

Awan68 said:


> Niether was musharaf i u knw what i really mean


Musharraf was not particularly liked by those around him according to many Gens and senoir officers who had served with him, he was very ambitious and not particular capable intellectually speaking compared to other senior officers yet his Muhajir background prompted buffoon Sharif to perceive him to be a potentially weak and compliant chief hence his promotion, the result was this....


----------



## Awan68

django said:


> Musharraf was not particularly liked by those around him according to many Gens and senoir officers who had served with him, he was very ambitious and not particular capable intellectually speaking compared to other senior officers yet his Muhajir background prompted buffoon Sharif to perceive him to be a potentially weak and compliant chief hence his promotion, the result was this....


Many circles believe that musharaf was not the actual architect of the coup.......


----------



## django

Awan68 said:


> Many circles believe that musharaf was not the actual architect of the coup.......


Not from what i have read.


----------



## Awan68

django said:


> Not from what i have read.


Whatever we read is written by someone, diversity of opinion is a bitch. all of us have our sources for verificationyet who knws what happened in reality......common sense is the best tool to sniff out the truth these days.


----------



## TaimiKhan

Mercenary said:


> I update the Wikipedia Page for the Pakistan Army.
> 
> I recently heard the Pakistan Army re-organized itself into 3 Armies. North, Central and South.
> 
> Anyone have more info on that?


3 commands for ease of operations. Yes that model has been implemented.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaimiKhan

django said:


> Musharraf was not particularly liked by those around him according to many Gens and senoir officers who had served with him, he was very ambitious and not particular capable intellectually speaking compared to other senior officers yet his Muhajir background prompted buffoon Sharif to perceive him to be a potentially weak and compliant chief hence his promotion, the result was this....


He was not intellectually capable ??? I have doubts about this statement from what we saw when he was in power and even now also.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

TaimiKhan said:


> He was not intellectually capable ??? I have doubts about this statement from what we saw when he was in power and even now also.


Well compared to the average Tom dick and harry, Mushy may well be ok yet in comparison to the creme de la creme of our military I believe he was lacking, many senior officers hold this view.Kudos


----------



## TaimiKhan

django said:


> Well compared to the average Tom dick and harry, Mushy may well be ok yet in comparison to the creme de la creme of our military I believe he was lacking, many senior officers hold this view.Kudos


Chances are those senior officers have personal grudges with him.

Same used to be said abt raheel sb. He was an instructor with one of my close relative and when raheeb sb became chief he said we never would have guessed he will even become a general as he was so soft spoken and had no spark. But see what he became. One of the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## django

TaimiKhan said:


> *Chances are those senior officers have personal grudges with him.*
> 
> Same used to be said abt raheel sb. He was an instructor with one of my close relative and when raheeb sb became chief he said we never would have guessed he will even become a general as he was so soft spoken and had no spark. But see what he became. One of the best.


You could be right as Gens like Kuli Khan Khattak and co are hardly going to be charitable to Mushy though one can certainly not direct any blame upon them,,,,,, interesting about Gen Raheel as I know a relative of his who said something on similar lines.Kudos


----------



## TaimiKhan

django said:


> You could be right as Gens like Kuli Khan Khattak and co are hardly going to be charitable to Mushy though one can certainly not direct any blame upon them,,,,,, interesting about Gen Raheel as I know a relative of his who said something on similar lines.Kudos


Same gen ali kuli then got big ticket construction projects during rule of musharaf. He was md or at some senior post of their family run construction company after his retirement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Industry

Pakistan boosts defence spending for 2017-18

Jon Grevatt - IHS Jane's Defence Industry

30 May 2017

The government of Pakistan has announced a 2017-18 defence budget of PKR920.16 billion (USD8.7 billion). Budgetary documents show that the figure is a 9.3% increase over the revised defence budget for the year earlier.

The defence budget amounts to 24% of the total national expenditure for the year and emphasizes personnel expenses and military modernisation. Both these allocations received year-on-year increases of 12% in the new budget.

“Physical Assets”, which is thought to include funding for procurement, is allocated PKR244 billion, while “Employee-Related Expenses” receives PKR322 billion. The budget provides a pay rise for armed forces personnel, although military pensions are excluded.


----------



## Secular_Muslim

Pakistan Army is our pride which is holding the nation and state together. Salute.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Fist

New Challenges for Crisis Management in the Asia-Pacific: General Zubair Mahmood Hayat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Military Capabilities

US DoD says China is likely to build more overseas bases

Gabriel Dominguez, London - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

07 June 2017

China is expanding its access to foreign ports to pre-position the necessary logistics support to regularise and sustain deployments in waters as distant as the Indian Ocean, Mediterranean Sea, and Atlantic Ocean, the US Department of Defense (DoD) said in its 2017 report to Congress on military and security developments involving China.

Published on 6 June, the 97-page document said China's expanding international economic interests are increasing demands for the People's Liberation Army (PLA) Navy (PLAN) to operate in more distant maritime environments to protect Chinese citizens, investments, and critical sea lines of communication (SLOC).

As a result, Beijing will "most likely seek to establish additional military bases in countries with which it has a longstanding, friendly relationship and similar strategic interests, such as Pakistan, and with which there is a precedent for hosting foreign militaries", the report said.


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited Peshawar Corps Headquarters. He was given detailed briefing on situation along Pak-Afghan border, ongoing and future operations, progress on development works and return of TDPs. COAS appreciated improved security situation and measures for better border management including fencing. 
COAS expressed his satisfaction on operational readiness of the formations and asked them to stay vigilant against all types of threat. He said that we consider Afghanistan as a brotherly neighbor and terrorists are our common enemy. The threat thus requires a trust based coordinated response rather than blame game or unwarranted skirmishes. 
COAS said that unilateral actions like drone strike etc are counterproductive and against spirit of ongoing cooperation and intelligence sharing being diligently undertaken by Pakistan. Pakistan Army is capable of taking effective measure if actionable intelligence is shared. He said that our focus now is to transform our operational achievements in FATA into enduring peace and stability for which early mainstreaming of FATA through reforms is essential and Pakistan Army fully supports all efforts towards that end. 






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff(COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa addressed participants of National Security and War Course at National Defence University Islamabad. 
Highlighting internal and external challenges to national security, COAS said that the full spectrum of threat demands comprehensive national response and Army is fully engaged in enabling that response in coordination with other institutions of the state. 
COAS said that terrorism has no religion, sect or ethnicity. Pakistan has fought against this menace indiscriminately and shall root it out through ongoing operation Radd-ul-Fasaad. He said that terrorism can not be defeated by closing eyes from one's own responsibilities and resorting to throwing blames outside as being done by few players in the region. 
He said that Pakistan Army is committed to defence and security of the country and shall continue to perform with support of the people of Pakistan. 






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Commander 10 Corps Lieutenant General Nadeem Raza visited troops deployed along LOC in Iftikharabad Sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876711977674059776
Update on Super Cobras

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Diplomat

Hi guys!
I was reaching about Missile Defence Systems and came to find out that only 5 countries have NDS; USA, Russia, Isreal, India and France.
Can some one please tell me the use of NDS and does Pakistan require a NDS to counter surface to surface attacks (if attacked upon of course). 
Is India's NDS to counter Nasr?


----------



## ghazi52

*Maj Gen Asif Ghafoor added 3 new photos.*
3 hrs 
· 
Operation Radd ul Fasaad
Measures to improve security situation along the Pak-Afg border continue. In line with the directions of COAS, phased fencing of entire Pak-Afg border has commenced. In phase 1, high infiltration prone border areas in Bajaur, Mohmand and Khyber Agencies are being fenced. In phase 2 fencing of remaining border areas including Baluchistan will be executed. Besides fencing, Pakistan Army and FC KP are constructing new Forts / Border Posts to improve surveillance and defensibility. A secure Pak-Afg border is in common interest of both countries and a well coordinated border security mechanism is essential for enduring peace and stability.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Army commences fencing Pak-Afghan border in trouble zones*


Fencing along the Pakistan-Afghanistan border has commenced in an effort to improve the security situation along the international boundary, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), the Army's media wing, said Tuesday.

The construction of the fence will take place in two phases. In the first phase, the 'high-infiltration prone' border areas in Bajaur, Mohmand and Khyber Agencies will be sealed off; while in the second phase, the fencing of the remaining border areas of Balochistan will begin, the ISPR statement said.

Besides the fencing operation, Pakistan Army and Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa Frontier Corps will construct new forts and border posts to improve defence and surveillance.

"A secure Pak-Afghan border is in [the] common interest of both countries and a well-coordinated border security mechanism is essential for enduring peace and stability," the press release issued by ISPR read.

Both Mohmand and adjoining Bajaur which abut Afghanistan’s Nangarhar and Kunar provinces have seen a frequent spike in attacks, including ones by banned militants groups Jamaatul Ahrar and Tehreek-i-Taliban Pakistan.


----------



## mdcp

There should be land mines to be planted around fence and modern technology( laser beams, sensors etc) should be used to trace and track any movement alongside. There should be shoot on sight order at illegal crossing at all borders

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Fist

SRI LANKAN ARMY CHIEF VISITS MIRANSHAH

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan imports one South Korean KH179 155mm howitzer for trial tests

Pakistan Exim Trade Info’s database shows that the Pakistan Army’s Inspectorate of Armaments imported a Hanwha Corporation KH179 155 mm towed howitzer and two Hanwha Corporation 40 mm auto grenade launchers (AGL) in January and Poongsan Corporation 155mm rounds in March of this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

fatman17 said:


> Pakistan imports one South Korean KH179 155mm howitzer for trial tests
> 
> Pakistan Exim Trade Info’s database shows that the Pakistan Army’s Inspectorate of Armaments imported a Hanwha Corporation KH179 155 mm towed howitzer and two Hanwha Corporation 40 mm auto grenade launchers (AGL) in January and Poongsan Corporation 155mm rounds in March of this year.
> View attachment 405264


Arrived here in January and reportedly under trials. Two possibilities,

We are going ahead with that towed artillery trials as well and there will be more types already in Pakistan or coming shortly
This is mainly to study the performance of this particular gun only. This is considering the fact that this gun is essentially an upgrade on US M114 and we have them in a larger number so we may possibly go for similar upgrades on OUR M114 (around guns in service)


----------



## fatman17




----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa called on Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Muhammad Omar

So good news on T-129 soon???



Being Optimistic


----------



## fatman17

Murphy's Law: Do Not Underestimate Ukrainians


June 24, 2017: Because the United States refused to supply the Ukrainian military with digital, jam resistant UAVs (unmanned aerial vehicles) in 2015 Ukrainian civilians organized an effort to raise money and design and build one locally. This PD-1 (People’s Drone 1) was ready for service in mid-2016. This was all done by Ukrainian engineers, programmers and model aircraft enthusiasts who obtained OTS (off-the-shelf) components from suppliers in locally and in Australia, China and the Czech Republic. The PD-1 was tested and accepted by the Ukrainian military and entered service in August 2016. American and NATO advisers had witnessed the testing and were not surprised that PD-1 was equal to many American and Israeli UAVs of the same size and performance and were impressed that it was built at a cost of less than $25,000 each. It proved to be as secure from Russian hackers and jamming as Western models. Ukraine is now offering the PD-1 for export. 

The PD-1 is a 33 kg (73 pound) aircraft with an 8 kg (17 pound) payload. It is 2.54 meters (8.2 feet) long with a wingspan of 3.19 meters (10.2 feet). It lands and takes off on a tricycle landing gear and can also be catapulted into the air and recovered via a parachute. The gasoline engine drives a pusher propeller for speeds of 70-140 kilometers an hour at altitudes as high as 3,000 meters (nearly 10,000 feet, out of range of most anti-aircraft guns and portable missiles). Endurance is six hours.

PD-1 can take off and land under software control and can fly missions autonomously (which are hack and jam proof) and available sensors can either store video onboard or stream HD (1080p) video back to the controller who can view it in real time. This video signal is encrypted as is the control signal. It has worked under combat conditions against the best the Russians have to use against them.

The fact that a bunch of civilian engineers quickly organized an effort to deliver a world-class UAV at a low price got a lot of commanders concerned about what is also going on in Syria, Iraq and the autonomous Kurdish provinces in northern Iraq. Islamic terror groups as well as more secular groups like the Kurds have adapted existing commercial UAVs, especially the quad-copter designs, to military purposes. These UAVs cost about a thousand dollars each, compared to $35,000 each for the Raven the American military has been using since 2003. The problem is not the performance of Raven, it has been excellent, but the cost and peacetime attitudes towards training expenses. Lower ranking commanders point out that when their troops (most of them with combat experience using Raven) are not training for combat they suddenly find themselves being ordered to use their Ravens less because while they are “cheap” in a wartime situation (where they save American lives) in peace time money is more of an issue and risking the loss of Ravens is considered unacceptable. At least it is unacceptable to the people who control the budget. But if the troops had cheaper UAVs they could, literally, get away with losing more of them in peacetime training. The Ukrainian team that developed the PD-1 is then began working on a cheaper, more “expendable” design called the PC-1, which is basically a quad-copter design durable for military use. The PC-1 will also have an optional weapons package and be similar to the Switchblade design American troops have been using but unlike Switchblade the PC-1 will be more agile and reusable. By early 2017 the PC-2 was available as a 3.5 kg (7.7 pound) quad copter with an endurance of 30 minutes, ceiling of 2,000 meters (6,400 feet). PC-1 can operate up to five kilometers from the controller, normally operates at low altitudes (50-400 meters) and carries a stabilized day/night vidcam and is easily upgraded. Current flight software allows for autonomous operation.

This all began in 2003 when Raven the first small (expendable) military UAV entered service. Raven fundamentally changed the way troops fought and made the users safer and more lethal and did the opposite for the other side. Raven was developed by the U.S. Army, it has since been adopted by the Marine Corps and a growing number of foreign countries. The RQ-11 Raven was very popular with users from the beginning. Initially Raven was usually used by an infantry company commanders. This meant that each infantry battalion could have as many as nine such UAVs available (three per company). This was a significant reconnaissance force for infantry units that, at that time were dependent on separate army aviation battalions, or the air force, for air reconnaissance. After Raven front line infantry commanders had their own air force and the result was revolutionary. Soon convoys were supplied with Ravens to monitor routes for ambushes or bombs. Base protection troops also obtained Ravens to improve base security. Special operations troops were among the first users and often equipped small recon patrols with them.

Raven had flaws that were quickly fixed. But in some cases the older models (like the ones that did get an encrypted data link) were kept around for training. That was reasonable. But the U.S. was unreasonable when they initially sent Ukrainians older Ravens (without the encrypted datalink upgrade) because of fears that the Russians would learn how to hack Raven. The Russians didn’t much trouble hacking the older UAVs but went ahead and sent older model Ravens to the Ukraine. Initially the Ukrainian troops were grateful to receive 72 older RQ-11 Raven UAVs. Everyone in eastern Ukraine (Donbas) knew of Raven by reputation and soldiers fighting the Russian backed rebels there were eager to get this form of air support. But the Russians also knew of Raven and were happy to discover that the Americans had sent some of older analog Ravens that were easy to hack and jam. That’s what the Russians proceeded to do and the Ukrainian troops soon found the Ravens to be useless. Rather than wait for the Americans to do the right thing the Ukrainians went ahead and did it themselves

The more jam/hacker resistant digital Ravens have been around since 2010. It was in 2008 that the U.S. Army decided to equip Raven with a new communications system that transmitted video using a digital, rather than an analog, signal. This will enable higher resolution pictures to be transmitted, as well as allowing more Ravens (as many as 16) to operate in the same area rather than the current limit of four for analog Ravens. There was another, less publicized, reason for going digital. Some Islamic terrorists had figured out how to hack the analog signal and look at what a local Raven could see. Then the Islamic terrorists figured out how to jam the analog signal, forcing the Raven to either crash or switch to the automatic “return home” mode (built in for situations when the control link is lost). American electronic warfare experts in Iraq quickly concluded that this could lead to hackers not only jamming a Raven control signal but also taking control of one. These hacks were eventually tracked to Iranian military advisors working with Shia militia in Iran. This led to the decision to upgrade future Raven’s to digital. At that point the U.S. Army had only bought a few thousand Raven’s and it took a while to design, build, test and install the digital control system.

Since 2003 over 20,000 Ravens have been built. The individual Raven costs about $35,000 while a Raven system (four Ravens, two controllers and spare parts) goes for about $175,000. The current RQ-11B weighs 1.9 kg (4.2 pounds) and the battery gives it endurance of 60-90 minutes. Top speed is 95 kilometers an hour but normal cruising speed is less than half that. Max range (from the controller) is ten kilometers and normal operating altitude is 150 meters (500 feet). The Raven is very easy to launch. One can simply throw them or one can use a hand-held bungee cord. The battery-powered UAVs are also very quiet. This makes them practically invulnerable at night. They can fly as high as 300 meters. The operator uses a controller very similar to those used with video games, making it easy to train new operators. The small size helps. Raven is 915mm (36 inches) long and has a wingspan of 1.4 meters (43.5 fee). All this makes Raven a very difficult target to hit with small arms fire, at any range.

The Raven gradually attracted competitors and now troops or civilians can have their own air force. These small UAVs found a lot of civilian uses (agriculture, security. construction, search and rescue and so on).





PD 1


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited injured of Ahmad Pur East incident at Nishtar Hospital Multan. 
















COAS offered Eid Prayer with troops at LOC.Prayed for prosperity of Pakistan. Hailed morale of troops, devotion & operational preparedness.





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

51 seriously burnt critical victims have been shifted from Bahawalpur to MULTAN through Army helicopters. Army troops busy in relief and rescue effort at Ahmad Pur Sharqia, Bahawalpur and Multan. 
Incident site is clear and traffic restored.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## fatman17

Land Platforms

China confirms conducting trials of new light battle tank in Tibet

Gabriel Dominguez, London and Samuel Cranny-Evans, London- IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

30 June 2017

An article published on the Chinese website Guancha.cn on 11 June showed images of what appears to be a new Chinese lightweight tank being driven on what the report claims is a road in Tibet. Source: Via Guancha.

China's Ministry of National Defense (MND) has confirmed media reports that the People's Liberation Army (PLA) recently conducted trials of a new light battle tank (LBT) in Tibet.

"Recently a new type of tank has undertaken trials on the Tibetan Plateau. The trials were aimed at testing the tank's performance and are not targeted at any country," MND spokesperson Senior Colonel Wu Qian said during a press briefing in Beijing on 29 June.

An article published on the Chinese website Guancha.cn on 11 June featured images showing what appears to be the new LBT being driven earlier that month on what the report claims is a road in Tibet.

The LBT appears to be a development of the light tankJane's reported about on 4 January. It has a box-shaped hull that is shorter and narrower that of the Type 96, although its shape is similar to that of the Type 99A with an elevated portion to the rear providing room for the powerpack.

The tank has a shallow glacis and belly plate that are protected by considerable amounts of explosive reactive armour (ERA) to form an angular nose. The ERA seen on the tank is likely to be that of the FY series developed by the China North Industries Group Corporation (Norinco Group).

At its lightest level, FY-I, the ERA offers protection against a single high-explosive anti-tank (HEAT) round. At its heaviest level, known as FY-IV, it can withstand armour-piercing sabots and HEAT rounds although at a considerable weight penalty.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A delegation of US senate (Armed Services Committee) headed by Senator John McCain called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) today. Delegation included senator Lindsey Graham, Senator Sheldon Whitehouse, Senator Elizabeth Warren, Senator David Perdue and senior members of staff. Mr Jonathan, US Charge d' Affairs to Pakistan also accompanied the delegation . 






__ https://www.facebook.com/

















..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Country comes first, self later: Gen Qamar*








Army chief Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa.

Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa said army would continue its support to all state institutions for prosperity of Pakistan and its people through selfless devotion and commitment, a statement issued by the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said.

“The country comes first, self later,” the army chief remarked during his visit to Pano Aqil Garrison where he was briefed on operational preparedness and internal security matters.

Pakistan has come a long way towards success in its efforts against terrorism and militancy, he added. “We shall now consolidate our gains to further strengthening of the state neutralising all negative stimulants.”

Interacting with officers and soldiers, the COAS expressed his satisfaction on their state of preparedness and contributions towards internal security.

He also hailed their performance during recently conducted 6th Population and Housing Census and other internal security tasks.

Earlier, on arrival at the garrison, the army chief was received by Commander Karachi Corps
Li-Gen Shahid Baig Mirza and GOC Pano Aqil.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## fatman17

BREAKING 
successful test of NASR surface to surface missile. Range extended from 60km to 70km. Other parameters also improved.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Special meeting of Apex Committee Sindh was held at Headquarters Karachi Corps. General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS), CM Sindh along with Home Minister,


----------



## Mahmood-ur-Rehman

Congratulations


----------



## Cool_Soldier

good luck Pakistan !


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) today held reception for Pakistan cricket team and the management. Speaking at the occasion, COAS hailed their outstanding performance which brought much awaited jubilation for the entire nation. He asked them to stay humble, continue working hard and be upright as they are the ambassadors of Pakistan.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

"Nasr Puts 'cold water' on 'cold start'!" COAS. COAS witnessed training launch of 'SSM Nasr' with enhanced range and manoeuvrability.
























__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

CM Balochistan Nawab Sanaullah Khan Zehri met Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa at GHQ today. Security situation in the province was discussed during the meeting. CM Balochistan thanked COAS for Army’s efforts in bringing normalcy to the province. COAS said that Pakistan Army considers it a sacred duty and pride to assist the province in realization of its potential.


----------



## fatman17

Weapons

Pakistan test-fires improved variant of Nasr CRBM

Gabriel Dominguez, London - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

06 July 2017

Pakistan has test-fired an improved version of its Nasr (also known as Hatf 9) close-range ballistic missile (CRBM), according to a 5 July statement issued by Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), the media wing of the Pakistan Armed Forces.

"Pakistan has successfully undertaken a series of training launches and tests/trials during the current week for validation of new technical parameters of Nasr with [an] enhanced range from 60 km [the missile's initial maximum range] to 70 km," said the statement.

"This weapon system will augment credible deterrence against [the] prevailing threat spectrum more effectively, including anti-missile defences," said ISPR, adding that the CRBM is capable of achieving "high precision" and can be deployed quickly.

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, the Pakistan Army's chief of staff, said that the country's scientists and engineers working on the weapon had achieved a "significant milestone towards Pakistan's credible deterrence capability".

"War must be avoided at all costs, and our strategic capability is a guarantee of peace against a highly militarised and increasingly belligerent neighbour. Pakistan will go to any length to ensure regional peace and stability. We wholeheartedly support all government efforts at peace through dialogue. Our capability is only meant to ensure - no one thinks war remains an option," Gen Bajwa added.


----------



## fatman17

Military Motorcycle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Ronaldinho along with his fellow international football players including Ryan Giggs, Robert Pires, Nicolas Anelka, George Boating, David James and Luis Boa Morte met General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) today. COAS thanked them for their visit to Pakistan. COAS said that Pakistan is a peace and sports loving country. "Sports promote peace and your visit is most welcomed by all Pakistanis especially young footballers" COAS remarked. 
The visiting players thanked COAS for organizing their tour and the support. They said that Pakistan is a beautiful country and they look forward to enjoy the trip.







__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## fatman17

Ukraine on verge of signing new deal with Pakistan

Read news from Defence Blog at Flipboard.com | Subscribe to the newsletter from Defence Blog
Jul 10, 2017120

Secretary Defense Lt General (R) Zamir ul Hassan Shah during an official visit to Ukraine


Pakistan’s delegation, included Secretary Defence Lt General (R) Zamir ul Hassan Shah, officially visited Ukraine in order to attend the second meeting of the joint commission on military and defense production fields.

Secretary Defence has also visited the SE “Malyshev Plant” in Kharkiv where he familiarization with the production of modern Ukrainian armored vehicles. He mentioned that Pakistan values its relations with Ukraine and believes that the relationship will strengthen with the passage of time.

Some sources reported that Ukraine is on the verge of signing a deal to provide Pakistan with new and upgraded main battle tanks.

In April, “Delovaya Stolitsa” interviewed Pakistan’s Ambassador to Ukraine Maj. Gen (retired) Athar Abbas, who told Delovaya Stolitsa that Pakistan could be interested in 100 Oplot-P (export version for Pakistan) main battle tanks.

At the end of the May, “Podrobnosti” reported of the SE “Malyshev Plant” completing an Oplot-P main battle tank destined for Pakistan, but for testing as part of a tender. Pakistan had tested the Oplot-M in 2015 as well.



Early, the Pakistani government has signed an agreement with Ukraine for the supply of 200 engines to equip the Al Khalid-Improved main battle tank (MBT), according to Pakistani defence officials.

According to Ukrainian media reports, Ukraine and Pakistan also have started implementing a bilateral agreement for the upgrade of the Pakistan Army’s T-80UD Main Battle Tank (MBT)

Ukraine’s Interfax news agency reveals that representatives of Ukraine’s largest state-run defense contractor have met with Pakistan defense industry officials at this year’s International Defense Exhibition and Conference (IDEX) in Abu Dhabi in late February and concluded a number of agreements.

According to two signed contracts, Ukraine is slated to supply 88 tank sights and kick off a pilot project for the overhaul of an initial batch of five Pakistan Army T-80UD MBTs, which, depending on Islamabad’s satisfaction with the upgrade work on the first five tanks, will extend to the army’s entire inventory of around 300 T-80UD MBTs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

202nd Corps Commanders’ Conference chaired by COAS was held at GHQ today. The forum reviewed geo-strategic security environment with focus on evolving situation in Middle East/Afghanistan and its implications on Pakistan. The forum reiterated to continue supporting and enabling national efforts to play positive role in line with Pakistan's national interests. Progress of Operation Radd -ul-Fassad, military to military engagement with Afghanistan for better border management,internal security situation of country including preparations for flood relief operations if required and force development plan was also discussed.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan has successfully test-fired an improved version of the Hatf-IX Nasr short-range ballistic missile (SRBM). Improvements made to the missile include an extended range of 70 km, up from the initial 60 km, as well as increased flight maneuverability. Footage released by the Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR) shows that three Nasr (v2) units were tested in succession at the target, each launched from a different firing trajectory, showcasing the missile’s maneuvering capabilities. Fired from multi-barrel missile launchers, the Nasr was developed by Pakistan as one of its ‘tactical nuclear weapons’ (TNW) developed to dissuade military action by India.


----------



## fatman17

Nasr missile test


----------



## ghazi52

General Dato’ Sri Zulkiple Bin Haji Kassim, Chief of Malaysian Army, called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS), at General Headquarters today. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

ghazi52 said:


> General Dato’ Sri Zulkiple Bin Haji Kassim, Chief of Malaysian Army, called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS), at General Headquarters today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


Pakistan has sold ANZA systems to Malaysia in the past hopefully our defence corporation will increase further in near future

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Zarvan said:


> Pakistan has sold ANZA systems to Malaysia in the past hopefully our defence corporation will increase further in near future


Chai pani trip

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

fatman17 said:


> Chai pani trip


I know but you never know


----------



## ghazi52

COAS address at CPEC seminar today.





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## fatman17

Infantry Weapons

MTI develops longer-range Malyutka 2T

Christopher F Foss, London - IHS Jane's Missiles & Rockets

12 July 2017

Close-up of a Serbian BOV 4x4 tank destroyer showing six Malyutka missiles in the ready-to-launch position, with two longer-range Malyutka 2T5s mounted (farthest) on either side of the remote-controlled turret. Source: Christopher F Foss

Serbia's Military Technical Institute (MTI) is developing a new, longer-range variant of the 9M14-2 Malyutka 2T (AT-3D/ 'Sagger') anti-tank guided weapon (ATGW), designated '2T5'.

For this variant, '2T' denotes the tandem high-explosive anti-tank (HEAT) warhead, while '5' represents the new maximum range of 5,000 m.

New, extended-range variant of the Serbian Malyutka 2 - the 5,000 m-range, tandem HEAT warhead-equipped Malyutka 2T5. (Christopher F Foss)

The Malyutka 2T5 is longer and heavier than the earlier-generation Malyutka missiles manufactured in Serbia, and is fitted with a new-generation tandem HEAT warhead that MTI claims will be able to penetrate 1,000 mm of steel armour protected by explosive reactive armour (ERA). The Malyutka 2T5 also features a new two-stage boost/sustain motor and a modified front end.

The 2T5 additionally features a semi-automatic command to line-of-sight (SACLOS) guidance system, with commands to the missile from the launcher conducted through a radio frequency channel; earlier Malyutka variants used manual command to line-of-sight (MCLOS) wire guidance.

According to the MTI, trial firings of the 2T5 have already been conducted from a static mount, although the development and production phase timeline has not been disclosed.

Production of the Malyutka ATGW is undertaken in Serbia by the Krusik Holding Corporation, with export marketing conducted by Yugoimport.

Serbia already markets two other Malyutka 2 variants, both of which are qualified and currently in production. These are the 3,000 m-range Malyutka 2T - which is fitted with a tandem HEAT warhead that will penetrate 800 mm of steel armour protected by ERA - and the Malyutka 2F, which is fitted with a thermobaric warhead.


----------



## Topgun06

Hi everyone.
Can anyone tell me that if someone has minor thalassemia or if he/she is anaemic are fit for gdp or any other branch of paf or not ?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## fatman17

Topgun06 said:


> Hi everyone.
> Can anyone tell me that if someone has minor thalassemia or if he/she is anaemic are fit for gdp or any other branch of paf or not ?
> Thanks in advance.


Maybe not GDP but support branches may be ok.


----------



## Topgun06

fatman17 said:


> Maybe not GDP but support branches may be ok.


Okay thanks but what about pma long course in army


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited Quetta Garrison today. He was given detailed briefing on security situation of the province at Headquarters Southern Command and Headquarters FC Baluchistan (North).


----------



## fatman17

Topgun06 said:


> Okay thanks but what about pma long course in army


Here too, support branches but please check with the recruitment centers


----------



## mikaal hassan

will it be a good idea to convert some of our land rovers to something similar like this ....a quick mobile rocket launcher


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited Heavy Industries Taxila (HIT) today. Detailed briefing was given on defence production of the industry including ongoing and future defence projects. 
COAS appreciated performance and commitment of the industry towards quality production. "HIT has a history of contributions to strengthen conventional defence capability of the country.











__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Army cadet college , Gadap , Karachi






































____

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Update Operation Khyber 4
Khyber, Jul 20, 2017.
Corps Commander Peshawar Lt General Nazir Ahmed Butt visited cleared areas of Rajgal valley. IGFC (North) Maj Gen Shaheen Mazhar Mahmood, commander for operation Khyber 4 updated Corps commander on progress of the operation. 







Namaz-e-Janaza of Sep Abdul Jabbar Shaheed offered at Peshawar Garrison today . Corps Commander Peshawar Lt Gen Nazir Ahmed Butt and other Military & Civil officials attended the Namaz -e -Janaza. Jasde Khaki of Shaheed will be taken to his native town where the shaheed will be burried with full military honour


----------



## fatman17

Chinese CH5 UAV


----------



## fatman17

Turkey & South Korea’s Altay Tank Project

Jul 20, 2017 04:58 UTC by Defense Industry Daily staff

Latest update [?]

July 20/17: Three Turkish defense firms will be asked to submit proposals to Turkey’s Altay tank program, which could reach beyond $10 billion. BMC, Otokar and FNSS—all private companies—will bid to secure a contract for the serial production of an initial batch of 250 Altay tanks, with Turkey planning to produce a total of 1,000 units....{click to expand +}

Keep reading for the whole story with recent events put in context

Turkey’s tank fleet is currently made up of American M-48s and M-60s, some of which have been modernized with Israeli cooperation into M-60 Sabra tanks, plus a large contingent of German Leopard 1s and Leopard 2s. That is hardy surprising. America and Germany are Turkey’s 2 most important geopolitical relationships, and this is reflected in Turkey’s choice of defense industry partners. The country’s industrial offset requirements ensure that these manufacturers have a long history of local partnerships to draw upon.

In recent years, however, a pair of new players have begun to make an impact on the Turkish defense scene. One was Israel, whose firms specialized in sub-systems, upgrades, and UAVs. The other is the Republic of [South] Korea, who has made inroads in the Turkish market with turboprop training aircraft, mobile howitzers… and now, main battle tanks.


The Altay Program

Turkey’s new tank is named after Gen. Fahrettin Altay, a cavalry commander in Turkey’s War of Independence. The tank will use a 120mm smoothbore gun, with the usual 7.62mm coaxial machine gun and a pintle-mounted 12.7mm machin gun up top. Compared to the ROK’s K2 Black Panther, the Altay is reportedly longer, with an added road wheel and a slightly modified turret. It may also carry heavier armor.

The 2008 System Development deal includes the production of 4 prototypes worth $70 million dollars, and technology transfer worth $330 million dollars.

Once development is complete, a second set of production contracts will be signed. The Turks’ official goal was to design, test, and build the first Altay tank in 6.5 years, which would place the event in early 2015. So far, 2015 remains the target date for production to begin.

Turkey reportedly plans to produce 200-250 of the tanks locally.

Industrial

Under this $400 million development deal, The Republic of Turkey will own all design and intellectual property rights to the final vehicle. Turkey’s Otokar will build the tanks in cooperation with various sub-contractors, including:

South Korea’s Hyundai Rotem (XK2 Black Panther base design, expertise and parts as required, technical support system, C3I, help with modernization of Otokar’s factory in the northwestern province of Sakarya).
Aselsan (fire control and C3I systems, other sub-systems)
MTU Friedrichshafen (1,500 hp diesel engine. May be replaced by 1,800 hp Turkish engine if they can develop it)
SSM’s STM group (C3I co-development with Aselsan)
Turkish Mechanical and Chemical Industry Corporation, i.e. state-owned MKEK, (120mm/55 caliber main gun)
Roketsan (Modular Armor Package)

Foreign companies are reportedly under consideration for key items beyond the engine, including armor and complex systems integration.

Contracts and Key Events

ROK governments have been building a formidable local defense industry as a matter of policy, and those efforts are beginning to win export sales around the globe. The Altay project is just the latest payoff.

Relations with Turkey have been especially warm, owing in part to the Turks’ heroic combat record in the Korean War. In recent years, that combination of warm relations and solid products has led to Turkish orders worth hundreds of millions of dollars for KT-1 turboprop training aircraft, and K-9/K-10 derived “Firtina” mobile howitzers. In July 2007, South Korea’s inroads became undeniable, as discussions began concerning a deal to develop Turkey’s next generation tanks. That was a major upset, but it had yet to coalesce into a deal. By the end of July 2008, however, the ink was dry on a deal that made Korea’s new XK2 the basis of Turkey’s co-produced Altay tank.

2016 – 2017

July 20/17: Three Turkish defense firms will be asked to submit proposals to Turkey’s Altay tank program, which could reach beyond $10 billion. BMC, Otokar and FNSS—all private companies—will bid to secure a contract for the serial production of an initial batch of 250 Altay tanks, with Turkey planning to produce a total of 1,000 units. Ankara’s decision to include three bidders in the program comes after Otokar produced and successfully completed qualification tests of an Altay prototype, including mobility and endurance testing on rough terrain and climatic conditions, firing tests with various scenarios, and survivability testing. However, last month, the Turkish procurement agency deemed Otokar’s serial production sole-source offer as too expensive, instead opening up the competition to include other bidders.

June 16/17: Turkey has decided to ditch its sole-source negotiations with manufacturer Otokar for the serial production of the Altay tank, instead favoring to start an open bid for the same contract. Four prototypes were built by Otokar for developmental tests— successfully completed earlier this year—and clauses within the developmental allowed the firm, without competition, to make an offer for the serial production contract. However, Turkish procurement officials familiar with the Altay program, said that Otokar’s best and final offer failed to qualify for a single-source serial production contract. New bids are expected to be solicited by the end of the year, with FNSS and BMC expected to join Otokar in the new competition.

April 13/17: Despite issues with gaining certain technology transfers for the Altay, Turkey could begin serial production of the main battle tank as early as this May, according to Defense Minister Fikri Isik. Pakistan and some Gulf nations are believed to be lined up as potential customers for the vehicle. Talk of potential delays to the Altay surfaced when local contractor Tümosan was unable to continue working on providing a domestic diesel engine for the tank, after Austria’s AVL List GmbH, which it had as a technical support partner, ceased working with the Turkish firm amid concerns that the Turkish government were sliding on human rights issues. It now looks like Ankara may instead turn to Ukraine for help, with the Altay possibly adopting the Kharkiv Morozov Machine Building Design Bureau’s (KMDB) 1,500 hp 6TD-3 diesel engine.

March 5/17: The Turkish government has cancelled an engine development contract for the Altay main battle tank (MBT) with Tümosan after the company’s failure to secure a new design and development partner to replace AVL List GmbH from Austria. Tümosan’s need to find a new partner came about in January after they were forced by Ankara to cancel the deal with AVL List GmbH due to Turkey’s concerns with emerging political and regulatory issues in Austria, namely the Austrian government’s insistence on issuing export licenses with conditions. Speaking on the announcement, Tümosan cited reluctance from supplier governments to transfer technology and intellectual property and Turkey’s post-coup political events as major challenges in their ability to secure a new partner.

March 1/16: The Turkish government has granted land to defense firm BMC to relocate and build a new plant . The 222-hectare site will see $430 million invested by the company into the expansion with the plant believed to be operational within two years. BMC is currently bidding for the serial production of the indigenous Altay battle tank,which has been developed by rival company Otokar. While the bidding process has yet to begin, the winners would see a contract to produce up to 1,000 Altays after an initial run of 250 for the Turkish Army.

January 21/16: Turkey’s Undersecretariat for Defense Industries (SSM) has announced that a number of parties have expressed interest in purchasing their indigenous new generation main battle tank, the Altay. Those that may look to make purchases are regional allies, including a number of Gulf countries and Pakistan. Saudi Arabia in particular has been expressing keen interest after officials from these countries were invited to observe firing tests of the tank. While still in development, and a manufacturer for serial production is yet to be announced, the interest seemingly generated may lead to some big business for Ankara in the coming years.

2011 – 2014

Nov 18/14: XK-2. South Korea’s WON 2+ trillion (about $1.84 billion) XK-2 tank project, which served as the basis for Altay, has experienced delays due to technical difficulties. Acceleration performance has been a particular issue, and the ROK plans to field it with a locally-made engine and transmission by 2017. So far, about 100 K-2 Black Panther tanks have been deployed in Korea. Sources: Yonhap, “S. Korea to put K-2 combat tank into full service by 2017”.

Feb 27/14: Engines. While talking to reporters about Airbus’ A400M contract, Undersecretary for Defense Murad Bayar mentions that:

“Turkey’s Altay tank’s engine must be made in the country. There are also proposals from two Turkish companies to produce the engine in Turkey.”

It’s a blow to initial engine provider MTU Friedrichshafen. Whether it ends up affecting the tank depends on whether Turkish firms produce an engine in time, with adequate performance, efficiency and reliability. Sources: Anatolia News Agency, “Airbus and Turkey Dispute Over A400M Military Aircraft”.

Nov 14/13: Industrial shift? SSM’s chief, Murad Bayar, tells Defense News that they’re looking at a different approach to Altay’s production contract. Koc-owned Otokar is very likely to remain the main manufacturer, but they’re reportedly considering a consortium/ cooperative approach composed of Turkish and even foreign firms. Politics is playing a strong role:

“Otokar is owned by Turkey’s biggest business conglomerate, Koc Holding, whose defense business may be a casualty of a row between Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan and one of its top executives after a month of civil unrest that battered the Turkish government. In one incident during June demonstrations, protesters tried to escape police tear gas and pepper spray by taking refuge in a posh Istanbul hotel, Divan, owned by Koc. Hotel management admitted the protesters to its lobby, but police fired more tear gas and pepper spray into the hotel lobby, although it is illegal to fire these chemicals into indoor spaces.”

The Erdogan government’s response was to relax the laws regarding police conduct, while calling the youthful protesters “terrorists” and promising to punish firms that helped them in any way. Koc has already lost a contract to build “Milgem” corvettes, so suspicions of a political motive over Altay are well founded. Defense News , “Turkey Mulling ‘Big Team’ for Tank Production” | Hurriyet Daily News , “Koc’s defense business a casualty of feud with government?” | Wikipedia , 2013 Protests in Turkey.

Nov 15/12: With about $500 million invested in development to date, Otokar officially rolls out its first 2 Altay tank prototypes at its Sakarya plant. Prototype #1 is already in use for mobility tests, with over 2,000km of mileage under its treads. Prototype #2 will be used for firing tests. Any changes will feed back into the design and construction of prototypes #3-4.

Kudret ONEN, Head of Koc Holding Defence Industry Group and Otokar’s Chairman of the Board, says that the project currently has 550 engineers (260 at Otokar), and nearly 100 subcontractors. Mass production is still promised for 2015. Otokar [in Turkish].

Rollout

June 11/12: Update. While announcing its vehicle lineup for Eurosatory 2012, Otokar provides a project update :

“The first phase of the project, ‘Conceptual Design Process’, has been completed in 2010. And we presented the full-scale model, which reflects the concept design of ALTAY, at IDEF Exhibition, last year. In scope of the ‘Detailed Design Process’ which is the second and the most critical phase of the project, ‘Preliminary Design Phase’, has been successfully completed by the last quarter of 2011. During this phase, manufacturing of prototypes took start in line with this process. Following the completion of the Second Phase, we’re planning to start the ‘Prototype Development and Qualification Phase’ which is the third and the last phase. In scope of the project plan we continue investing in the first prototype of the ALTAY tank which will be ready for testing by the last quarter of this year. In addition to our existing facilities within Otokar plant, we have recently established a new Tank Test Center with an investment of USD 10 million.”

March 27/12: SSM’s plan. Turkey’s SSM procurement agency has unveiled their new 5-year strategic plan, with timetables for key acquisitions. The plan commits to begin deliveries of the Altay tank by 2015. Hurriyet Daily News 

2005 – 2010

July 6/09: US Pressure on Israel. The Jerusalem Post reports that the USA had pressured Israel out of Turkey’s tank competition, in order to give American firms better odds. Israel would have entered the competition with a strong position to build on. Turkey’s existing M-60 tanks were heavily modernized by Israeli firms, based on the same “Sabra” modification set that Israel used on its own M60s. Beyond Sabra, Israel’s current Merkava family tanks are purpose-built for the needs of warfare in the Middle East, with unique features for urban warfare and counter-terrorism conflicts.

Within a couple of years, worsening relations between Turkey’s Islamist government and Israel made any such project unthinkable anyway.

July 30/08: Representatives of the Turkish and South Korean governments sign the $400 million System Design & Development Memorandum of Understanding, making the Altay tank project a reality. This contract does not include the mass production process. The South Korean Defense Ministry added that:

“The signing of the contract on the ROK-Turkey technology cooperation in tank development is expected to greatly help boost the cooperation between the two countries in the defense industry sector, while the Ministry of Defense and the DAPA plan to provide full support to ensure smooth technology cooperation throughout the entire process of tank development from designing to production and testing.

Meanwhile, Defense Minister Lee held ministerial talks with his Turkish counterpart in Ankara on July 28/08, in which the two agreed to continue building a cooperative relationship between their militaries…”

See: ROK Ministry of Defense | Otokar Aug 1/08 release | KOIS | Korea Times |Turkish Daily News (beforehand) | Turkish Daily News (post-deal) | Today’s Zaman (Turkey) |


----------



## fatman17

PDF downloadhttp://ndupress.ndu.edu/Portals/68/Documents/stratperspective/china/ChinaPerspectives-11.pdf?ver=2017-07-17-153301-093

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

What the Military has done / achieved so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanasifm

fatman17 said:


> View attachment 413052
> View attachment 413053
> 
> What the Military has done / achieved so far.



How old is this slide ? now khyber 3 completed and 4 in progress


----------



## airbus101

THESE slides were in recent AFM August issue


----------



## khanasifm

Anything new in the article or just repeat of stuff already known


----------



## ghazi52

Security Forces conducted an IBO near Kohat Tunnel.Huge cache of weapons (pistols,SMGs/rifles and ammo boxes) has been recovered. The Weapons and ammunition was being transported from Dara Adam Khel to Wana in a civil truck. Weapons were discretely hidden inside truck lower body/basement and truck body was placed over that. Details of recoveries are as under:

Terrorists apprehended - 2

*Pistols 
*
1. 30 Bore pistol - 300
2. 30 Bore pistol MSB SP - 5 
3. 30 Bore Mouser - 6
4. Zigana pistol - 197 black 
5. Zigana camouflage -16
6. Beretta black - 30
7. Pietro Beretta Golden - 4
8. Smith & Wesson - 20
9. Walther - 10 ( 7 x black 3x grey)
10. Mikarov- 26
11. Total pistols - 614
12. Total Pistol Magzines - 579

*Other Automatic Wpns
*
1. A5.56 mm Rifle - 1
2. SMGs 106
3. Short gun kalakov - 2
4. LMG - 6
5. Automatic wpns Total - 115 .

more than 7000 rounds of various calibre ammo was recovered.


----------



## khanasifm

fatman17 said:


> Ukraine on verge of signing new deal with Pakistan
> 
> Read news from Defence Blog at Flipboard.com | Subscribe to the newsletter from Defence Blog
> Jul 10, 2017120
> 
> Secretary Defense Lt General (R) Zamir ul Hassan Shah during an official visit to Ukraine
> 
> 
> Pakistan’s delegation, included Secretary Defence Lt General (R) Zamir ul Hassan Shah, officially visited Ukraine in order to attend the second meeting of the joint commission on military and defense production fields.
> 
> Secretary Defence has also visited the SE “Malyshev Plant” in Kharkiv where he familiarization with the production of modern Ukrainian armored vehicles. He mentioned that Pakistan values its relations with Ukraine and believes that the relationship will strengthen with the passage of time.
> 
> Some sources reported that Ukraine is on the verge of signing a deal to provide Pakistan with new and upgraded main battle tanks.
> 
> In April, “Delovaya Stolitsa” interviewed Pakistan’s Ambassador to Ukraine Maj. Gen (retired) Athar Abbas, who told Delovaya Stolitsa that Pakistan could be interested in 100 Oplot-P (export version for Pakistan) main battle tanks.
> 
> At the end of the May, “Podrobnosti” reported of the SE “Malyshev Plant” completing an Oplot-P main battle tank destined for Pakistan, but for testing as part of a tender. Pakistan had tested the Oplot-M in 2015 as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Early, the Pakistani government has signed an agreement with Ukraine for the supply of 200 engines to equip the Al Khalid-Improved main battle tank (MBT), according to Pakistani defence officials.
> 
> According to Ukrainian media reports, Ukraine and Pakistan also have started implementing a bilateral agreement for the upgrade of the Pakistan Army’s T-80UD Main Battle Tank (MBT)
> 
> Ukraine’s Interfax news agency reveals that representatives of Ukraine’s largest state-run defense contractor have met with Pakistan defense industry officials at this year’s International Defense Exhibition and Conference (IDEX) in Abu Dhabi in late February and concluded a number of agreements.
> 
> According to two signed contracts, Ukraine is slated to supply 88 tank sights and kick off a pilot project for the overhaul of an initial batch of five Pakistan Army T-80UD MBTs, which, depending on Islamabad’s satisfaction with the upgrade work on the first five tanks, will extend to the army’s entire inventory of around 300 T-80UD MBTs.
> 
> 
> View attachment 410175
> View attachment 410176
> View attachment 410177
> View attachment 410178



Optics is too big and heavy compared to western tanks looks awkward

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Update Operation Khyber 4
Operation continues with major achievement last night when troops including SSG successfully cleared the highest and craggiest mountain top Brekh Muhammad Kandao near Pak-Afghan border. Many terrorists killed, few fled to Afghanistan. Terrorists hide out dismantled, cache of IEDs, arms and ammunition recovered. 
Having cleared the top, the forces have established posts on over 12000 feet high feature riddled with thick forestation. This mountain top was being used as main observation point and its base as transit / storage point. Terrorists gave stiff resistance but couldn't sustain against determination of Pakistani troops. The mountain top was planned to be cleared little later as per initial plan but with high tempo operation it has been cleared well ahead of planned timings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

Great [emoji106] why we fight


----------



## fatman17

SSG on Mountain Bikes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CAD

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889118467256922112


----------



## Readerdefence

ghazi52 said:


> Update Operation Khyber 4
> Operation continues with major achievement last night when troops including SSG successfully cleared the highest and craggiest mountain top Brekh Muhammad Kandao near Pak-Afghan border. Many terrorists killed, few fled to Afghanistan. Terrorists hide out dismantled, cache of IEDs, arms and ammunition recovered.
> Having cleared the top, the forces have established posts on over 12000 feet high feature riddled with thick forestation. This mountain top was being used as main observation point and its base as transit / storage point. Terrorists gave stiff resistance but couldn't sustain against determination of Pakistani troops. The mountain top was planned to be cleared little later as per initial plan but with high tempo operation it has been cleared well ahead of planned timings.


Hi is it possible to fence along this captured area or monitoring 24/7
Thx

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Readerdefence said:


> Hi is it possible to fence along this captured area or monitoring 24/7
> Thx


Some border areas one cannot fence but can mine and monitor by setting up border posts. airborne ISR is always available.


----------



## CAD



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Gen. Bajwa dines at local hotel without security protocol*






*ISLAMABAD: The Chief of Army Staff, General Qamar Javed Bajwa along with his family dined at a local hotel of Islamabad without any security protocol.*

The Army Chief arrived at a local restaurant with family without any protocol and security for dinner and had dinner there.

General Bajwa also met with the people in the restaurant.






The arrival of Army Chief without security protocol shows peace has restored in the country.

It is first time in the history of the country that any serving Army Chief arrives at a local hotel without protocol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CAD

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889362737721225216






@NeonNinja @Khan Sahab @PaklovesTurkiye @Zibago @django @DESERT FIGHTER @Imran Khan @Zarvan @The Sandman @Narendra Trump @Spring Onion @haviZsultan@Windjammer @Umair Nawaz @Areesh @Azlan Haider @Moonlight @Burhan Wani @shahbaz baig @snow lake @MUSTAKSHAF @IceCold @KN-1 @Hassan Guy @Jf Thunder 
@Muhammad bin Hamid @S.Y.A @Arsalan Zaheer @Major Sam @newb3e

@Taimoor Khan @friendly_troll96 @Mahmood-ur-Rehman

@Hareeb @Green Angel @Awi @abrar khan

@Kash_Ninja @Rafi @M.SAAD @Mrc @Wrada Bhatti @shahbaz baig @atya 

@Azadkashmir @MUSTAKSHAF @Pakistani Fan @django @Taimoor Khan @Sinopakfriend @cirr

@pakistan army of mehdi @Eagle_Nest

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

General John W. Nicholson, Commander Resolute Support Mission (RSM) and US Forces in Afghanistan called on Chief of Army Staff (COAS), General Qamar Javed Bajwa at GHQ today.


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore, Jul 25, 2017: General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) chaired security meeting at Headquarters Lahore Corps. Detailed update on Operation Radd-ul-Fasaad and yesterday's blast was given. Expressing his grief with victims and their families,





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## fatman17

Turkish official confirms T-129 ATAK helicopter talks with Pakistan

Turkish official confirms T-129 ATAK helicopter talks with Pakistan

July 25, 2017	

Hüseyin Avşar, the Head of the Helicopters Department at Turkey’s Undersecretariat of Defence Industries (SSM) told Defence Turkey that discussion of “administrative and financial terms” were taking place with Pakistan in regards to the Turkish Aerospace Industries (TAI) T129 ATAK attack helicopter.

This coincides with a June news report by aviation journalist Alan Warnes (via Monch) of Pakistan holding talks with TAI for 30 T129 attack helicopters. Warnes reported that the Turkish side was hoping for a concrete deal by late 2017 or early 2018.

Pakistan examined the T129 in June 2016. As per TAI, the Pakistan Army was impressed by the T129’s performance in high-altitude conditions and its ferrying range. The Army had flown the P6 from Pano Aqil, the Hindu Kush (at 14,000 ft) and between Quetta and Multan (i.e. 480 km).

During the 2017 International Defence Industry Fair (IDEF), which took place in May in Istanbul, TAI inked a memorandum-of-understanding (MoU) with Pakistan Aeronautical Complex (PAC). TAI’s CEO Dr. Temel Kotil followed-up on the IDEF MoU with a visit to PAC at the end of May.


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Armed Forces felicitate Chinese PLA on its 90th Founding Day.
Best wishes from COAS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Irfan Mangi,member of Panama JIT& DG NAB Baluchistan,now assigned as Case Officer to file references against Sharif family,Game, set & match.


----------



## TaimiKhan

fatman17 said:


> Irfan Mangi,member of Panama JIT& DG NAB Baluchistan,now assigned as Case Officer to file references against Sharif family,Game, set & match.


Sir, lagta hai plan full time on hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cleverrider

TaimiKhan said:


> Sir, lagta hai plan full time on hai.



Bas bari puri huweee


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan, China Friends

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

CAD said:


>



Y do they all hve different camo???
4 guys with SSG camo
1 guy with an unidentified camo
2 guys in the very back with army regulars/LCB camo. 

P.S guy with unidentified camo looks like SSGN or maybe SOW FC (just a guess).


----------



## ghazi52

*Army chief for continuation of democracy*

ISLAMABAD: Chief of the Army Staff Qamar Javed Bajwa said on Tuesday that democracy should continue in the country.

He was talking to journalists after the oath-taking ceremony of newly-elected Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi at the presidency.

The president administered the oath to the prime minister.

When asked by a journalist as to how he saw the democratic process, the army chief said: “Continuation of democracy is good for the country.”

He tried to keep himself out of the reach of journalists, but in reply to a question, he said: “Talking to a journalist is full of danger.”

After talking to media persons, he moved forward to meet Jamiat Ulema-i-Islam-F chief Maulana Fazlur Rehman and again said in a lighter vein: “Let me go to meet Maulana Sahib, otherwise he will issue a fatwa.”

Neither President Mamnoon Hussain nor Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi talked to the media and left the venue.

Chief of the Air Staff Air Chief Marshal Sohail Aman, Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Mohammad Zakaullah, former cabinet members, diplomats, politicians and bureaucrats also attended the ceremony.

Special two days long *Baloch Regiment Conference *is being held at Baloch Regimental Center Abbotabad. In its opening session COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa was presented the honour and ranks of Colonel in Chief of Baloch Regiment. 
COAS lauded the proud traditions and contribution of Baloch Regiment which is one of the most decorated regiments of Army due to sterling performance over the years.


----------



## fatman17

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Y do they all hve different camo???
> 4 guys with SSG camo
> 1 guy with an unidentified camo
> 2 guys in the very back with army regulars/LCB camo.
> 
> P.S guy with unidentified camo looks like SSGN or maybe SOW FC (just a guess).


You are probably correct. All SFs getting real battle experience.


----------



## TaimiKhan

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Y do they all hve different camo???
> 4 guys with SSG camo
> 1 guy with an unidentified camo
> 2 guys in the very back with army regulars/LCB camo.
> 
> P.S guy with unidentified camo looks like SSGN or maybe SOW FC (just a guess).


First 5 are ssg and last 4 are LCBs. That 01 in 5 has just a different camo of woodland pattern but ia of ssg.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Another thing u notice is these guys are packing very light. How do they engage in long firefights then???


----------



## fatman17

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Another thing u notice is these guys are packing very light. How do they engage in long firefights then???


Then they will pack heavily. Here probably patrolling cleared area and a good time for a photo op


----------



## SQ8

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Y do they all hve different camo???
> 4 guys with SSG camo
> 1 guy with an unidentified camo
> 2 guys in the very back with army regulars/LCB camo.
> 
> P.S guy with unidentified camo looks like SSGN or maybe SOW FC (just a guess).


Common practice around the better armies in the world to mix units at times and "spread" the experience and training.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Oscar said:


> Common practice around the better armies in the world to mix units at times and "spread" the experience and training.



Is there a special boat sqn in pak SF
I mean do we have those boats with all the miniguns und agls etc etc???


----------



## fatman17

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Is there a special boat sqn in pak SF
> I mean do we have those boats with all the miniguns und agls etc etc???


You mean navy ssg. Yes they have fast boats and hovercrafts for the marines and navy ssg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Afghan military delegation meets Peshawar corps commander*








A seven member delegation led by the commander of the 201 Corps of Afghan National Army met with the Peshawar corps commander on August 4. — ISPR

A high-level Afghan military delegation, led by Lt Gen Muhammad Zaman Waziri, met with Peshawar Corps Commander Lt Gen Nazir Ahmed Butt in Peshawar on Friday.

The seven-member delegation discussed "areas of mutual security interests and concerns including border security mechanism," a statement from Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said.

Pakistan has already begun fencing the Pakistan-Afghanistan border in an effort to improve the security situation along the international boundary.

"Both sides concluded that peace and stability can best be achieved through complementary efforts and enhanced cooperation," according to ISPR.

The meeting was also attended by Director Generals Military Operations (DGMOs) of both Pakistani and Afghan armies.


----------



## fatman17

Border fencing picking up pace along with posts and mining certain sensitive border crossings. Drones being used to monitor the borders.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Rajgal valley, Khyber Agency today. COAS was given detailed briefing on progress of Operation Khyber 4 in which forces have cleared over 90% of the objective area. COAS appreciated professionalism of the participating troops including support of PAF in skillful targeting of the terrorists' strongholds minimising own casualties.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

SJ, NH


----------



## ghazi52

203rd Corps Commanders’ conference presided by General Qamar Javed Bajwa, chief of Army staff (COAS) was held at GHQ today.





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## fatman17

1. Sir Maj Ali Salman (13 L) CMI, presently OC Dir 206 Svy Det MI has embraced Shahdat during an IBO in Dir. SB blasted himself when Maj Ali tried to get hold of him. Besides Shahdat of 2 x op and 1 x Levies indl too.

2. As per details, on 8 Aug at 2030 hrs, an IBO started in AOR of 26 Bde under MI Det Timargarha in gen area Sherotkai (9902).

3. On 090015 Aug, when team was closing around Ts, 2 x Ts (SB) exploded themselves, resulting 4 x Shaheed. Details incl :

a. Maj Ali Salman aka Maj 
Nouman, 206 Svy MI. 

b. Hav Fawad 206 Svy MI.

c. Hav Kamran, 206 Svy MI.

d. Sep Abdul Karim, Levies.

4. Injuries to backup force comd Lt Zeeshan of 6 BR and 8-9 sldrs. 1 x Ts also got killed in enctr. 

5. QRF in loc under Capt Zulqernain of 67 Lt AD (SP) and cas being evac to civ Hosp Timargarha.

6. Maj Ali Salman was posted to SMI as instructor Cl B and was dined out last Sunday. Married, 2 x sons, only son of his parents. 
FIP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Mr. Mohammad Bin Abdullah Al-Aysh, Deputy Defence Minister, KSA called on Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa today. Matters of bilateral interest including the broader regional security situation were discussed in the meeting.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

DG ISPR on ARY





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, COAS pinning the badges of rank on the shoulders of Lieutenant General Nadeem Raza as Colonel Commandant of the Sind Regiment at Hyderabad today.





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## fatman17

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895382413928529921Comments of a father


----------



## fatman17

India Freezes Purchase of Additional AH-64E Apache From US
stlbeacon.org - 8/11/2017


Indian Army was to receive its first tranche of eleven AH-64E Apache helicopters under the options clause of an earlier deal; but government says it has no immediate plans to place the order.

See the full article at stlbeacon.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

#ShaheedsLiveForever!

A heart breaking and inspiring photo for everyone who stands by the #PakArmy. 

Col Nasir receives his son's flag. https://t.co/QMCdjQST2S

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Readerdefence

fatman17 said:


> #ShaheedsLiveForever!
> 
> A heart breaking and inspiring photo for everyone who stands by the #PakArmy.
> 
> Col Nasir receives his son's flag. https://t.co/QMCdjQST2S
> View attachment 417668


Hi just a small Q when you present the flag shouldn't it be presented by a commanding or some high ranking officer to the bereaved family ?
Thx


----------



## fatman17

Readerdefence said:


> Hi just a small Q when you present the flag shouldn't it be presented by a commanding or some high ranking officer to the bereaved family ?
> Thx


Not necessarily. In this case it was the battalion Havaldar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

COAS and Begum COAS visited family of Shaheed Maj Ali at Lhr, acknowledged their supreme sacrifice. "Maj Ali has made us all proud", COAS.
"We shall restore peace, rule of law whatever sacrifices it may cost. No threat can deter resolve of a united & resilient nation", COAS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CHD

why high profile visits only to Officer's home and not the other jawan's?
I always hear news of officers martyr quite often and very highlighted as compared to other jawan's


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

CHD said:


> why high profile visits only to Officer's home and not the other jawan's?
> I always hear news of officers martyr quite often and very highlighted as compared to other jawan's


Cannot go everywhere but seniors visit the jawans families.


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/896450873752268801Please watch. Thanks


----------



## ghazi52

*COAS visits Quetta, attends funeral prayers of soldiers martyred in blast near Pishin Stop*





 
Chief of the Army Staff (COAS) Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa arrived in Quetta on Sunday, a day after a suicide bomber targetted a military truck near the Pishin bus stop killing 15 people, including 8 soldiers.

At least 40 others were wounded in the blast which took place on Saturday night. The attacker was riding a motorcycle and blew himself up as he came near the military truck. Around 25-30 kilograms of explosives were used in the suicide attack.

After his visit to the injured of the Quetta blast at the Combined Military Hospital (CMH), Gen Bajwa was briefed about the incident at the Southern Command headquarters. The COAS reiterated that the fight against terrorism would continue until enduring peace and stability were achieved.

"There is a need to have synergy between efforts of all the state institutions to defeat terrorism in totality," he said, adding that the Pakistani nation would celebrate Independence Day to "honour the sacrifices of all _'Shuhada-e-Pakistan'_ [made] for a peaceful and prosperous Pakistan."

*Aftermath of the blast
*
Many vehicles caught on fire and window panes of near-by buildings were smashed by the impact of the blast on Saturday night.

Investigators and senior security and police officers remained at the site of the terror incident to collect evidence and probe the incident.

Hours after the attack, the area remained cordoned off and all shops, offices and markets near the spot of the explosion remained closed.

Gen Bajwa, condemning the terrorist attack soon after it took place, had termed it an attempt to “mar Independence Day festivity” in the city and declared that “our resolve won’t succumb to any challenge”.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited forward troops deployed at Line of Control. COAS was apprised of the recent abnormally frequent Cease Fire Violations from the Indian side and effective response by own troops. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/





General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) hosted Independence Day reception for retired officers and soldiers. The reception is a regular annual event on 14 August where serving and retired officers and soldiers celeberate the day together. COAS Congratulated all on independence day.
The participants payed tribute for recent Operations against terrorism which brought smiles for the nation to celebrate this day in such unprecedented manner. The ceremony was attended by former VCOAs and COAS.












__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Independence day celebrated throughout the length and breadth of FATA with great national spirit and enthusiasm. Number of events were organised in all agencies ,Bajour ,Mohmand , Khyber, Orkzai Kurram , North and South Waziristan Agencies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/897938597277556736Watch

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Brigadier General Wojclech Granowshi, Commander Polish Land Forces, called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS), at GHQ today. 
During the meeting, views were exchanged on regional security situation and issues of mutual interest including defence, training and bilateral security cooperation. The delegation was given detailed briefing on operational and training activities of Pakistan Army. Brigadier General Wojclech Granowshi acknowledged and appreciated Pakistan’s efforts in fight against terrorism. 
Earlier, on arrival at GHQ, the Commander of the Polish Land Force laid floral wreath at Yadgar-e-Shuhada. A smartly turned out contingent of Pakistan Army presented the guard of honour to the visiting dignitary.





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

General Joseph L. Votel, Commander United States Central Command (US CENTCOM) along with his delegation met General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) today. 






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

ghazi52 said:


> General Joseph L. Votel, Commander United States Central Command (US CENTCOM) along with his delegation met General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/



I sincerely hope Americans are not here to say Do More like usually.

What tank is that??


fatman17 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/897938597277556736Watch


----------



## ghazi52

United States Delegation headed by General Joseph L. Votel, Commander United States Central Command (US CENTCOM) visited North Waziristan Agency today. The delegation was briefed about Pak Army's operations in NWA and about Pak-Afg border security mechanism through enhanced surveillance measures.






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

ghazi52 said:


> General Joseph L. Votel, Commander United States Central Command (US CENTCOM) along with his delegation met General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


Likely historic last meeting

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Infantry Weapons
*NORINCO demonstrates GL5 APS*
*James Bingham* - IHS Jane's International Defence Review
20 August 2017





GL5 countermeasures fired from the platform vehicle to the right hand-side. Source: NORINCO


China North Industries Group Corporation (NORINCO) has released details on a previously opaque active protection system (APS) known as the GL5.

The hard-kill APS was demonstrated during a live-fire display as part of NORINCO’s second ‘Armour Day’ in Bautou, Inner Mongolia. The precise configuration and method of operation was also confirmed, with the system employing a radar sensor system and grenade-type interceptor countermeasures.

Designed to be mounted to main battle tanks (MBTs) and other armoured fighting vehicles (AFVs), the GL5 employs four radar sensors, each covering a 90° arc. These have a detection range of approximately 100 m and an elevation angle of 20°. When seen mounted on the MBT-3000/VT-4 MBT during the live-fire demonstration, two of these sensors are positioned on the front of the turret’s roof, with a further two on the rear of the turret.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Land Platforms

China’s NORINCO reveals new armoured vehicles, active protection system

Richard D Fisher Jr - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

21 August 2017





The VN-17 heavy IFV has a high level of commonality with the VT-5 light tank. Source: NORINCO

China’s North Industries Corporation (NORINCO) revealed new armoured vehicles and a new active protection system (APS) during the Armour Day it held in Baotou, Inner Mongolia from 15-16 August.

Aimed at promoting NORINCO's products to foreign customers, the event was attended by about 230 guests from 50 countries and included a televised live demonstration. While NORINCO regularly displays its products at foreign exhibits, this was a rare occasion where coverage of a live demonstration has been released.

The company’s new VN-17 infantry fighting vehicle (IFV) was revealed for the first time, with the commentary for the demonstration describing it as a “brand-new generation of 30 ton heavy tracked armoured vehicles with the protection level of tanks”. It shares the same powerpack, transmission, tracks, armoured protection, and information systems as the NORINCO's VT-5 light tank.

Unlike the VT-5, which has its engine at the rear, the VN-17’s engine is positioned at the front to the right of the driver to create space for an infantry compartment at the rear. The vehicle seen in the demonstration was fitted with an unmanned turret with a 30 mm cannon, two HJ-12 anti-tank missile launchers, and a panoramic electro-optical system on its roof.

Photographs emerged from the event showing another tracked IFV that did not feature in the live demonstration. This unidentified vehicle appears to have a chassis derived from the old Type 59 tank, suggesting it could be less expensive than the VN-17. It was seen equipped with a turret similar to that used on the VN-12 IFV.


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan wants the US's trust, not its financial assistance: COAS*






Pakistan does not want material or financial assistance from the US, but needs to be trusted and treated with respect, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa told US Ambassador David Hale on Wednesday.

The two had a meeting at the army's General Headquarters in Rawalpindi, where Hale briefed Gen Bajwa on the US's new South Asia policy announced by President Donald Trump a day earlier, according to a statement issued by Inter-Services Public Relations ─ the military's media wing.

While announcing the new Afghan policy ─ which calls for greater troop deployment and Indian involvement in Afghanistan ─ Trump had lambasted Pakistan for offering for offering safe havens to “agents of chaos”.

“We can no longer be silent about Pakistan's safe havens for terrorist organisations,” the US president had said.

Responding to the invective, the army chief said: "We are not looking for any material or financial assistance from the US, but trust, understanding and [an] acknowledgement of our contributions."

According to the ISPR statement, the COAS highlighted the importance of peace in Afghanistan for Pakistan and highlighted the efforts made by Pakistan to that end.

The army chief added that such efforts were "not [meant] to appease anyone but [were taken] in line with [Pakistan's] national interest and policy," the ISPR statement said.

Gen Bajwa further said that collaboration between all stakeholders in the key to bringing the war in Afghanistan to its logical conclusion, the ISPR statement said.

Hale told the COAS that the US values Pakistan's role in the so-called "War against Terror" and seeks the country's cooperation in resolving the Afghan issue, the statement added.


----------



## ghazi52

*Chinese envoy appreciates Pak Army role in strengthening ties*






*RAWALPINDI: Chinese Deputy Chief of Mission, Lijian Zhao Wednesday visited the office of Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR) and appreciated Pakistan Army role in strengthening militaries ties of the militaries of two brotherly countries.*

Director General Major General Asif Ghafoor welcomed the dignitary at the ISPR directorate and discussed matters of mutual interest.

‘Looking forward to continue strengthening Pak-China Friendship,’ the DG ISPR said during the meeting.






 Follow

Maj Gen Asif Ghafoor 

✔@OfficialDGISPR
Chinese DCM Lijian Zhao @zlj517 visited ISPR. Looks forward to continue strengthening Pak-China Friendship.


----------



## fatman17

My Latest: US Military Escalation in Afghanistan:

-reward defence contractors.
-test weapons.
-kill Muslims.

https://t.co/RZAjeKnRaT https://t.co/B8H0KOQ3L0

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Land Platforms

NORINCO rolls out VP10 8x8 vehicle variants






Christopher F Foss - IHS Jane's International Defence Review

23 August 2017

NORINCO VP10 variant configured with turret-mounted 105 mm gun and 7.62 mm coaxial MG. This version is not fitted with propellers for amphibious operations. Source: Christopher F Foss

China North Industries Corporation (NORINCO) has developed new variants of its export-oriented 8x8 VP10 armoured personnel carrier (APC), Jane's has learnt.

The baseline VP10 APC is typically operated by a two-person crew, and carries up to 12 dismounts in the rear troop compartment. The vehicle is equipped with a small roof-mounted remote weapon station (RWS) armed with a 12.7 mm machine gun (MG).

The VP10 APC is also understood from its original unveiling to be fully amphibious, with two shrouded propellers – mounted either side at the rear of the hull – that propel the vehicle in water at a maximum speed of 8 km/h.

NORINCO has disclosed a new variant fitted with a turret-mounted 105 mm rifled gun. The gun features a muzzle brake and fume extractor, though it lacks a muzzle reference system or thermal sleeve.

The gun is laid onto the target by a computerised fire control system (FCS), with commander and gunner using stabilised sighting systems.

Secondary armament comprises a 7.62 mm coaxial MG, with banks of electrically operated 76 mm grenade launchers mounted on the roof and firing forwards.

It is currently unknown whether the 105 mm rifled gun is manually loaded, or fed by a bustle-mounted automatic loader.

The first example of the 105 mm-gun variant does not appear to be amphibious, as it has an increased gross vehicle weight (GVW) owing to the installation of the heavier turret; in addition, the vehicle has not been fitted with propellers.

The 105 mm-gun variant is fitted with appliqué passive armour package to the hull and turret, and a number of dismounts could be carried in the rear troop compartment, which is fitted with firing ports and associated vision devices.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan Military delegation to visit Russia for Russia’s Army 2017 exhibition
https://t.co/0HCkqyCFZ4

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan-China decide to enhance defence and security cooperation
https://t.co/UcCX135DXB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Army Aviation video compilation with some actual combat footages from counter terrorism operations.




__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## fatman17

Land Platforms

China develops new RPG-defeating net for AFVs





Christopher F Foss - IHS Jane's International Defence Review

24 August 2017

China has developed a new armour system called Flexible Grid Armour (FGA), which is now being marketed

Close up of the Chinese flexible grid armour system, which is designed to neutralise incoming single high-explosive anti-tank warheads. (Christopher F Foss) for export by China North Industries Corporation (NORINCO).

The FGA is designed to provide tracked and wheeled armoured fighting vehicles (AFVs) with increased protection against anti-tank threats, such as the high-explosive anti-tank (HEAT) warhead fired by the widely deployed RPG-7 rocket propelled grenade (RPG) launcher.

The system comprises a tubular frame, which is attached a short distance from the hull of the platform and contains strands of taut wire that are secured by square links.

The taut wire is designed to neutralise the piezo-electric fuze of incoming HEAT warheads so that it does not detonate against the hull.

The FGA would not be fitted during routine training as it increases the overall width of the platform and can potentially be damaged when operating in rough terrain.

In addition to the FGA, NORINCO has also expanded its range of explosive reactive armour (ERA) and passive armour packages for AFVs.


----------



## fatman17

*Press Release*

*Rawalpindi- August 24, 2017*
Lieutenant General Mazhar Jamil, Director General Strategic Plans Division on behalf of the Chairman JSC, conferred Distinguished Service Medals to the 35 eminent Scientists, Engineers and Officials of the Strategic Plans Division for their meritorious services during an Investiture Ceremony held at Joint Staff Headquarters.




what are DSMs


----------



## ghazi52

A nine member Afghan media delegation visited GHQ and and interacted with Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa . COAS said that Afghanistan is a brotherly neighbour and terrorists are our common enemies against which a trust based coordinated response is required rather than blame game and Media can play a vital role in mitigating the negativity created by inimical forces.





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## fatman17

Today is 11th Shahadat anniversary of my course mate Maj Khalid Aziz who embraced shahadat while fighting terrorists in Dera Bugti. RIP https://t.co/uNlmeqrpkb

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fatman17

Lt. Gen Umar Farooq Durrani, Chairman Pakistan Ordnance Factories signed an MoU w/ Kalashnikov Concern, Rostec Co. Govt of Russia @defencepk https://t.co/jmbFYqwyAT

Has Kalashnikov won the army G3 replacement battle


----------



## fatman17

Chinese military chief of staff General Li Zecheng met with Pakistani Army Chief of Staff Bajiwa in Tajikistan's capital Dushanbe. https://t.co/1kDyZrepPu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

No I don't think so cuz the document they signed is for marketing their products jointly and selling them. If Klashnikov had won the tender they would have signed on the lines one they signed with CZ that outlines everything including procurement and ToT


fatman17 said:


> Lt. Gen Umar Farooq Durrani, Chairman Pakistan Ordnance Factories signed an MoU w/ Kalashnikov Concern, Rostec Co. Govt of Russia @defencepk https://t.co/jmbFYqwyAT
> 
> Has Kalashnikov won the army G3 replacement battle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

COAS reached Tajikistan today on a three days official visit for participation in Quadrilateral Counter Terrorism Coordination (QCTC) forum comprising Pakistan, China, Tajikistan and Afghanistan. MoD / Mil Leadership of all four countries have had held several staff level consultations over the last few months to formulate agenda points for conduct of this event.


----------



## alimobin memon

شاھین میزایل said:


> Army Aviation video compilation with some actual combat footages from counter terrorism operations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


Good Video But as far as I can see there was no thermal sites for cobra's they were firing in smoke hoping it would hit the terrorists peasants.


----------



## Zarvan

fatman17 said:


> Lt. Gen Umar Farooq Durrani, Chairman Pakistan Ordnance Factories signed an MoU w/ Kalashnikov Concern, Rostec Co. Govt of Russia @defencepk https://t.co/jmbFYqwyAT
> 
> Has Kalashnikov won the army G3 replacement battle


No LOU is for civilian market not TOT of weapons. The trials are going on but yes according to a recent proof which I was shown by a friend AK-103 is leading in Type 56 tender and for G3 still SCAR is leading.

@Ahmet Pasha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan can't allow your war to spill into its territory, COAS tells Afghan army chief*








The meeting of the Quadrilateral Counter Terrorism Coordination Mechanism (QCCM) was held in Dushanbe, Tajikistan. PHOTO: ISPR

Pakistan cannot allow the war in Afghanistan to spill into its territory, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa told his Afghan counterpart Gen Sharif Yaftali on Sunday.

Gen Qamar met the Afghan army chief on the sidelines of a meeting of the Quadrilateral Counter-Terrorism Coordination Mechanism (QCCM) in Dushanbe, Tajikistan.

The COAS assured him of Pakistan’s full support, according to an Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) statement.

Senior military leaders of the four member countries including COAS Gen Qamar, Gen Yaftali, Gen Li Zuocheng of China and Gen Sobirzoda Imomali Abdurrahim of Tajikistan attended the meeting.

All four leaders welcomed the QCCM initiative and expressed hope that an inclusive and cooperative regional approach would be the best way to eradicate terrorism.

Speaking on the occasion, Gen Qamar highlighted Pakistan’s achievements in the fight against terrorism and in eliminating terrorists’ safe havens from its soil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Sepoy Atta ur Rehman and Sepoy Imran Ali embraced shahadat in a search op by security forces near Angoor Adda, SWA. #RaddulFasaad https://t.co/uqZqdfgssJ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

fatman17 said:


> Sepoy Atta ur Rehman and Sepoy Imran Ali embraced shahadat in a search op by security forces near Angoor Adda, SWA. #RaddulFasaad https://t.co/uqZqdfgssJ
> View attachment 421396
> View attachment 421397


This Fukin Angoor Adda in Waziristan and Saryab road in Quetta. Both have gobbled upso many of our soldiers. Why cant we just carpet bomb both and be done with these two places?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

شاھین میزایل said:


> This Fukin Angoor Adda in Waziristan and Saryab road in Quetta. Both have gobbled upso many of our soldiers. Why cant we just carpet bomb both and be done with these two places?


Unfortunately such incidents will continue until and unless we completely fence and mine the border with 24-7 monitoring. This is the only way to safeguard our borders. We should learn from the israelis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Commander Rawalpindi Corps, Lieutenant General Nadeem Raza visited Line of Control(LOC) in Hot Spring and Puna sectors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

Screw them, let them fight their war in Afghanistan. These #backstabbers are not welcomed in our country.



ghazi52 said:


> United States Delegation headed by General Joseph L. Votel, Commander United States Central Command (US CENTCOM) visited North Waziristan Agency today. The delegation was briefed about Pak Army's operations in NWA and about Pak-Afg border security mechanism through enhanced surveillance measures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## fatman17

Helicopters From Russia

The Mi-35M gunships will replace part of Pakistan’s aging attack helicopter fleet.

By Franz-Stefan Gady

August 29, 2017






The Pakistan Army Aviation Corps (PAAC) took delivery of four Russian-made Mi-35M attack helicopters, Pakistan’s Defense Export Promotion Organization (DEPO) confirmed in a statement issued at this year’s International Military-Technical Forum (Army 2017), which took place August 22-27 in Moscow,according to local media reports.

“The contract was signed, we received all four cars [Mi-35Ms] and now we get new equipment,” DEPOs Brigadier General Waheed Mumtaz told reporters in Moscow. PAAC are now getting acquainted with the new equipment. Based on the gunships’ performance a follow-up order for additional helicopters is under consideration, Mumtaz said. The general also noted that other Pakistani orders of Russian military equipment might take place depending on the Pakistani military’s experience with the helicopters.

Russia officially lifted an arms embargo against Pakistan, in place since the Soviet-Afghan War, in June 2014.

Pakistan and Russia agreed to the $153 million helicopter deal during then-Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Raheel Sharif’s visit to Russia in June 2016. A preliminary contract was concluded at the Pakistan Army General Headquarters in Rawalpindi in August 2015. Pakistan military sources indicate that PAAC could purchase a total of 20 Mi-35 helicopters in the coming years. “Given the cost of building the necessary Mi-35M logistics and maintenance infrastructure, expanding the fleet beyond four aircraft would financially be a sound decision for the Pakistani military,” I explained in December 2016. The Mi-25M is a formidable weapons platform, as I noted elsewhere (See: “Confirmed: Pakistan Is Buying New Attack Helicopters From Russia”):

The Mi-35M attack helicopter, the export version of the Mi-24 gunship, was developed by the Mil Moscow Helicopter Plant and has been produced in Russia since 2005. Next to serving in the Russian military, the aircraft has been exported to Azerbaijan, Brazil, Iraq, and Venezuela.

The company website of Russian Helicopters notes that the Mi-35 is particularly suited for mountainous terrain and can be deployed “round the clock” in adverse weather conditions. The website notes that the helicopter offers “combat use of guided and unguided weapons in regular and challenging climate conditions” and is “operational for attack flights at altitudes of 10-25 m daytime and 50 m at night over land or water.”

The helicopter can be deployed for a host of different missions, including transporting up to eight paratroopers and carrying military supplies weighing up to 1,500 kg internally and 2,400 kg externally.

It is unknown in what configuration the helicopters were delivered. The gunship is fitted with a mounted twin-barrel GSh-23V 23 millimeter cannon, and can also carry 80 and 120 millimeter rockets, as well as anti-tank guided missiles. The Pakistan Army is specifically looking to enhance its close-air support capability for counter-insurgency operations as well as anti-tank warfare.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

May ALLAH bless his soul and raise his status in Jannah. Ameen



fatman17 said:


> Today is 11th Shahadat anniversary of my course mate Maj Khalid Aziz who embraced shahadat while fighting terrorists in Dera Bugti. RIP https://t.co/uNlmeqrpkb
> View attachment 421173


----------



## fatman17

Is Mi24 similar in specs with Mi35 or is this a noob Q


----------



## fatman17




----------



## Zarvan

So let's hope now Vipers come soon I think we would get them in December


----------



## fatman17

Zarvan said:


> So let's hope now Vipers come soon I think we would get them in December


I'm beginning to get a bad feeling about the SuperCobras

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

fatman17 said:


> I'm beginning to get a bad feeling about the SuperCobras


Well let see Sir hopefully we get them but still if not I think time to evaluate Russian MI-28 or KA-52

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaimiKhan

fatman17 said:


> I'm beginning to get a bad feeling about the SuperCobras


I pray that they dont give as it will give an excuse to look other options which can be more reliable and good for us. Once we get the zulus, then we will have constant fear of sanctions and i dont see any close ally to help us since no one operates them. 

Get 16-20 Mi35s and supplement them with 30-40 T129s.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

TaimiKhan said:


> I pray that they dont give as it will give an excuse to look other options which can be more reliable and good for us. Once we get the zulus, then we will have constant fear of sanctions and i dont see any close ally to help us since no one operates them.
> 
> Get 16-20 Mi35s and supplement them with 30-40 T129s.


T129 has a American power plant

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

fatman17 said:


> T129 has a American power plant


Joint U.S.-British. There's a civilian/non-ITAR (i.e. without restricted US components) version under development for the T625. So worst case scenario, that engine could potentially be fit in the T129. If not, then the Turkish turboshaft engine that's under development.

Anyways. I think people are over-stressing recent events here. As I said earlier, U.S. policies aren't formed within minutes or days, but over a period of months if not years.

The U.S. has been reluctant to readily transfer arms that can impact the Indo-Pak military balance since the Obama days. Let's not forget how Congress canned the transfer of five ex-USN Oliver Hazard Perry-class frigates.

However, under that same policy, Washington has been OK with selling or giving arms relevant for counterinsurgency, irrespective of whether these groups are taking on Haqqani or not.

Finally, all this is in regards to direct U.S. sales of complete systems - e.g. F-16s, AH-1Z, etc - and not American subsystems in other platforms. Pakistan would have to literally fight the US to get itself embargoed from GE CT7 or LHTEC engines. The Saab 2000 and CN235 are also powered by American engines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaimiKhan

fatman17 said:


> T129 has a American power plant


Sir ji, atleast turks are using it and one way or another we could have been getting spare parts from them just like they helped us with cobras and f16s. Plus they are making their own engine also thus in future if that works out we can be at much ease.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

TaimiKhan said:


> Sir ji, atleast turks are using it and one way or another we could have been getting spare parts from them just like they helped us with cobras and f16s. Plus they are making their own engine also thus in future if that works out we can be at much ease.


Lot of ifs, anyway don't get me wrong, l want pak - turk defence cooperation to succeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaimiKhan

fatman17 said:


> Lot of ifs, anyway don't get me wrong, l want pak - turk defence cooperation to succeed.


I didnt meant that way, its just that with american equipment we get ourselves in lot of problems and now many other options are there in market. With zulus each and everything we will rely on americans, but with t129s they will just be engines atleast weapons, avionics and other stuff wont be that much of a problem since they will be non american ones. With india buying more from usa, the more trouble it will create for us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

fatman17 said:


> T129 has a American power plant


I think the T-129 which we would go for could have Turkish or some other engine


----------



## Windjammer

Sidra Anwar, Captain by rank in the Pakistan Army has been appointed as Lahore’s Assistant Commissioner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Windjammer said:


> Sidra Anwar, Captain by rank in the Pakistan Army has been appointed as Lahore’s Assistant Commissioner.
> 
> View attachment 422109


U beat me to it.


----------



## fatman17

Windjammer said:


> Sidra Anwar, Captain by rank in the Pakistan Army has been appointed as Lahore’s Assistant Commissioner.
> 
> View attachment 422109


So she's retired


----------



## fatman17

from the freezing cold of siachen to the floods of Karachi
#PakistanArmy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

‏جب پاک فوج کےجوان کراچی کےسڑکوں سےاپنے ہاتھوں سے گندے پانی کیلئیے جگہ بنا رہی تھی تو جمہوریت بلاول ہاوءس میں بیٹھ کر بہترین انتقام لےرہی تھی https://t.co/z0gXfpWZGs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Land Platforms

NORINCO fleshes out VP11 MRAP family

Christopher F Foss - IHS Jane's International Defence Review

01 September 2017





NORINCO VP11 Mine Resistant Ambush Protected vehicle fitted with mast mounted sighting system, remote weapon station and banks of grenade launchers. Source: Christopher F Foss

China North Industries Corporation (NORINCO) has produced new variants of its 4x4 VP11 lightweight mine-resistant ambush-protected (MRAP) vehicle with armoured personnel carrier (APC) and internal security (IS) models rolling out of a recent production run, Jane’s can confirm.

In the APC role the VP11 can carry seven dismounts plus the driver who can rapidly enter and leave via three doors – one in each side and one in the rear.

For increased crew survivability the VP11 is equipped with bullet/splinterproof windows with those in the sides fitted with a circular firing port.

Ballistic protection is to STANAG 4569 Level 1, which protects the vehicle from 7.62 mm ball rounds but this is upgradable to Level 2.

The VP11 has a V-shaped hull, which provides a higher level of protection against mines and improvised explosive devices (IEDs), with the wheels located outside of it so that they are ejected away from the vehicle in the advent of a mine or IED blast.

Trials have shown that the VP11’s hull is capable of withstanding the blast generated by a10 kg TNT explosive under the wheels or an 8 kg explosive under the hull.

NORINCO has confirmed that in addition to being fitted with a protected weapon station (PWS) armed with 7.62 mm or 12.7 mm machine gun (MG), the VP11 can also be fitted with their UW1 remote weapon station (RWS).

The UW1 RWS can be armed with a stabilised 7.62 mm or 12.7 mm MG or a 30 mm automatic grenade launcher (AGL) with a day/night sighting system mounted externally on the right.

For use in the internal security role the VP11 has been observed fitted with the NORINCO CS/LW2 38 mm vehicle-mounted nine shot anti-riot launcher.

This is normally mounted on the roof and has electric traverse through 360° and elevation from 0 to 40° with power supplied by the vehicle’s 12 or 24 V electrical system.


----------



## fatman17

‏#کیپٹن_روح_اللہ_شہید کی قربانی کا گوشت بناتے ہوئے ایک یادگار تصویر
اللہ انہیں اپنی رحمتوں کے سائے میں رکھے آمین https://t.co/u6nCrycThC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

COAS on Eid Day with his soldiers at Rajgal on Pak-Afg Border. 
"Eid on duty for security of Pakistan & its people is best festivity for us. Pakistan is our passion & our life; our lives are for Pakistan. 'Nothing/ No One' is above country. IA together we'll make it best country", COAS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

US Military bases in Afghanistan can be used by India to destabilise Pakistan: Foreign media
https://t.co/y3rb5Uu1qE


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) spent second day of Eid at Turbat and Gwadar in Balochistan. COAS also met family of Shaheed Major Jamal Sheran who embraced Shahadat in Hayatabad on 17 July, 2017. COAS also met local notables. 
Talking to troops, COAS said that performing our duties in far flung and difficult areas is our pride and we shall continue doing it with utmost commitment and resolve. 
COAS said that security and development of Balochistan is extremely important and Army shall extend full support to all state institutions in this regard. All development projects for Balochistan shall be completed InshAllah.






__ https://www.facebook.com/





COAS visited Rajgal on Pak-Afghan border..






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fatman17

Lt Col Aamir Wahid of Pak Army embraced Shahadat 2day in a Terrorist Attk in Panjgur, Balochistan .RIP in Heavens @MoeedNj #MartyrsOfPakArmy https://t.co/YznYqEk57e

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

Land Platforms

KBP unveils ShAK-12 heavy assault rifle

Nikolai Novichkov - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

04 September 2017

Russia's Tula-based Instrument Design Bureau (KBP), a subsidiary of the High-Precision Weapons holding, has developed the ShAK-12 heavy assault rifle, which it unveiled at the KBP firing range.

KBP has unveiled the ShAK-12 heavy assault rifle. (Nikolai Novichkov)

The ShAK-12 is intended for engaging soldiers wearing body armour, under light cover or in soft-skin vehicles at a distance of up to 300 m. The rifle is designed to provide fire superiority during assault operations and close-quarter battle (CQB). Its bullpup design reduces its overall length and the rifle can be complemented by various types of detachable silencers to suppress noise and eliminate muzzle flash.

According to KBP, the ShAK-12 fires the 12.7x55 PD-12, PS-12A, PS-12B, STs-177, and STs-178 sub- and supersonic rounds in automatic and semi-automatic modes.


----------



## Chak Bamu

fatman17 said:


> View attachment 422919



https://www.thenews.com.pk/archive/print/52421-brother-sister-make--pma-history

I remember reading this at Pakdef so many years ago. The news is from 2007.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

At a hotel right near the Kremlin in central Moscow.
Celebrating #DefenceDay of #Pakistan https://t.co/q7zm5C1Xz1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff (COAS) Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa called on the world to "do more" against terrorism at a tribute to the martyrs of the 1965 war on Pakistan's 52nd Defence Day at General Headquarters on Wednesday.

"Despite all our efforts, our countless sacrifice and over decades of war, we are being told that we have not done enough against terrorism," the army chief said, referring to recent criticism by United States (US) President Donald Trump over Pakistan's alleged inaction against terrorist 'safe havens'.

"If Pakistan has not done enough in this war, then no country in the world has done anything," he asserted.

"Only Pakistan has seen this level of success with such limited resources. From Operation Sher Dil, to Rah-i-Rast, Rah-i-Nijat, Zarb-i-Azab and now Radd-ul-Fasaad, we have paid for each inch [of gains] with our blood."

"And now, I say that the world must do more."

"We don't want aid, we want your respect and confidence," the COAS said, responding to US claims that they had given "billions and billions of dollars" in aid to Pakistan. "Our actions and sacrifices should be appreciated."

"We will encourage actions by America and Nato that will bring peace to Afghanistan specifically and the region at large. But we also wish for our security concerns should also be resolved," he added.

"We have tried to help Afghanistan beyond our capabilities, but Afghanistan's war cannot be fought in Pakistan. We have made well-intentioned eforts for talks and peace in Afghanistan. However, Afghanistan is a self-sufficient country that is free to make its own decisions. If even today they veer towards war, then we cannot be a part of this war," the army chief maintained.

"We wish to have mutually respectful relations with all countries. If other countries cannot help us fight against terrorism then they should at least not hold us responsible for their own failings."

"Let us create a Pakistan where the use of strength is in accordance with the law and Constitution and is in the hands of the state."

"I would like tell misguided people that whatever you are doing is not _jihad_ but _fasaad_. Your country and your people are being hurt the most by your actions," the army chief cautioned.

"Not only is the entire country paying the price of the fire of you have set, but our enemies are also taking advantage of the situation... A monopoly over violence should only be the prerogative of the state."

"We are keeping a close watch on the designs of our enemies especially as they attempt to destroy the peace in Balochistan," he cautioned.

"I would like to tell all anti-state elements that we are ready to combat their terrorism and malicious intentions. And whether we are Punjabi, Pathan, Sindhi, Kashmiri, Gilgiti or Balti, we are ready to sacrifice for Balochistan the way the sons of Balochistan have sacrificed for Pakistan. We have pride in the people of Balochistan who have rejected terrorism and separatism."

"Pakistan is a peace-loving country, and Pakistanis have, despite 40 continuous years of discord, retained their identity and unity. Larger countries with more resources than us have broken," he said.

"India should realise that the peaceful struggle of hundreds of thousands of youth in Kashmir does not need interference from Pakistan or Azad Jammu and Kashmir. It is in India's favour that they prioritise political and diplomatic solutions for sustainable resolution of the Kashmir issue instead of insulting Pakistan and using force against Kashmiris."

"Pakistan is a responsible nation. We did not bring nuclear weapons to South Asia. And even now these weapons are simply a guarantee of peace in answer to a neighbouring country which is high on power. It is this country which has brought unconventional war to the South Asian region," he said.

"Since 1971 Pakistan has remained a victim of terrorism. We have paid the price for the wars started by super powers in the form of terrorism, extremism and economic loss. We are abiding by our policy that we will not allow our soil to be used against any country, and expect the same of other countries."

"For our complete success in the war against terrorism, we need the nation's passion and cooperation," he told the audience.

"Although the army can end terrorism, to gain control over terrorism and extremism it is necessary that every citizen is a soldier of Operation Radd-ul-Fasaad," he maintained.

He reminded the audience that the war against terrorism is also an ideological war.

"We are proud of both the green and the white of our flag. Our beliefs, our faith and our traditions don't need a stamp of approval from anyone. National unity is the need of the hour, and we will not tolerate anyone shaking our foundations on the basis of religious, sectarian or caste differences."

The army chief also paid tribute to Pakistan's martyrs and their families, and vowed to take the war against terrorism to its logical conclusion.





COAS Gen Bajwa addresses the ceremony. ─ DawnNews

Singer Atif Aslam opened the ceremony with a patriotic song, as a video paying tribute to the armed forces played in the background.

A short film showing the families of martyred soldiers remembering their sons left members of the audience in tears. Activist and motivational speaker Muniba Mazari was among those who spoke at the ceremony.

Earlier today, Defence Day was commemorated with traditional fervour and solemnity across the country, beginning with special prayers for the progress and prosperity of Pakistan.

Change of guard ceremonies were held at the mausoleums of Allama Iqbal in Lahore and Quaid-i-Azam in Karachi, and a ceremony at the Pakistan Navy headquarters in Islamabad.

Former army chief retired Gen Raheel Sharif reached Lahore's Miani Sahib graveyard, where he laid a floral wreath on the grave of his brother Maj Shabbir Sharif who lost his life during the 1971 war on Dec 6 in the Sulemanki Sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

COAS interacted with families of Shuhada e Pak till late night at GHQ after ceremony.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

COAS speech on defence and martyrs day 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

204th Corps Commanders’ Conference was held today at General Headquarters Rawalpindi. General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) chaired the conference.


----------



## fatman17

Maj. Gen. Tahir Masood Bhutta General Officer Commanding (GOC) Special Service Group 
(Credit: @Alpha_Brains FB) https://t.co/Qcve7UrH4D

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

MG 08/15
Caliber: 7.92x57mm
Manufacturer: Deutsche Waffen und Munitionsfabriken
Country: Germany https://t.co/oSfU7FplhJ


----------



## fatman17

Lt Col Amir,Retd, 40th PMA, meeting and presenting salute to his drill instructor in PM (1st term-1967) then HAV SHARAH KHAN. https://t.co/lRmv5zJMGk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Army Museum Lahore has been established and open for General public. General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff had inaugurated new Army Museum Lahore few days back. Army museum Lahore Garrison depicts history and heritage of Pakistan Movement titled Rebirth of a Nation , Quaid and Armed Forces, Pakistan’s War history including fight against terrorism, Shahuada Corner, Nishane Haider Gallery, Life at highest battle field Siachin, Kashmir Corner, Pakistan’s contributions in United Nations, Nation building efforts and tribute to sacrifices of Minorties titled white of the Flag. 
The Museum is source of information and awareness about our history.





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan and Thailand's special forces concluded joint exercises in NCTC Pabbi;Thailand wants to learn from Pakistan's CT drive. https://t.co/7KdiB3dOEm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan's former US ambassador @husainhaqqani is playing a key role in bringing the Trump government at war with Pakistan https://t.co/CllafzGCwU

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

IGFC Tariq Khan, Comdt Bajaur Nauman, CO 10 AK Yousaf,

FYI: This is the Ops Room, where 10 AK was given the task to link up with 26 Bde. https://t.co/ajPutrZrPq

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mrc

fatman17 said:


> Pakistan's former US ambassador @husainhaqqani is playing a key role in bringing the Trump government at war with Pakistan https://t.co/CllafzGCwU




New policy is doomed to failure... US has too much wishes and is detached from ground realities like hoping to get Indian troops in Afghan


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan's Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa meets Australian Foreign Minister Julie Bishop in Canberra https://t.co/P5K1RtKZKY

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

fatman17 said:


> IGFC Tariq Khan, Comdt Bajaur Nauman, CO 10 AK Yousaf,
> 
> FYI: This is the Ops Room, where 10 AK was given the task to link up with 26 Bde. https://t.co/ajPutrZrPq
> View attachment 424570



There is a book about all his fata ops but cannot find it any where ?? Please advise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## araz

fatman17 said:


> View attachment 424731
> View attachment 424732
> View attachment 424733


Is this just a courtesy vsit or something more concrete in the form of joint exercising and exchange being discussed?
A

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

araz said:


> Is this just a courtesy vsit or something more concrete in the form of joint exercising and exchange being discussed?
> A


Student exchange program exists. Possible training in CT on the cards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## django

Zarvan said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/


This guy would give the marvel avengers a run for their money.Kudos Hazrat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

django said:


> This guy would give the marvel avengers a run for their money.Kudos Hazrat


I think this is that new process which Army has introduced to check fitness of their soldiers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

Zarvan said:


> I think this is that new process which Army has introduced to check fitness of their soldiers


And a most welcome process a that, I think it is fair to say when it comes to discipline, training, fitness and experience we are up their with the very best of them.Kudos

@Khafee Good to see you back bro, how you been? and do stick around.Kudos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khafee

django said:


> @Khafee Good to see you back bro, how you been? and do stick around.Kudos


Alh I'm good. How are you? I will try, work makes it difficult.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Khafee said:


> Alh I'm good. How are you? I will try, work makes it difficult.


Glad to hear that bro, and I am fine and in high spirits as always, i agree work can be an issue yet your presence is always greatly appreciated.Kudos bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Bismillah, SSG tayyar hai?

Special Service Group: Extrication Ops. https://t.co/gCljCyHQol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Infantry modernization program : Digital Multicam Uniform (9 colors embedded), desert scheme combat boots (delta tactical) , 9mm pistol, tactical assault rifle with Night Vision capabilities, tactical gloves, conformal elbow pads, tactical armament vest, short body armor, laser resistant sunglasses, kevlar helmet with NVG mounts.

Credit : Abdullah Naveed a friend on facebook and member of my facebook group 

@Horus @Oscar @Jango @Arsalan @Path-Finder @Ahmet Pasha @DESERT FIGHTER @Rashid Mahmood @AUz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> Infantry modernization program : Digital Multicam Uniform (9 colors embedded), desert scheme combat boots (delta tactical) , 9mm pistol, tactical assault rifle with Night Vision capabilities, tactical gloves, conformal elbow pads, tactical armament vest, short body armor, laser resistant sunglasses, kevlar helmet with NVG mounts.
> 
> Credit : Abdullah Naveed a friend on facebook and member of my facebook group
> 
> @Horus @Oscar @Jango @Arsalan @Path-Finder @Ahmet Pasha @DESERT FIGHTER @Rashid Mahmood @AUz


Great ... should I now delete these pics, i posted in previous years..

from 2014 onwards.. 

btw what are:
*
tactical assault rifle = lol
Digital Multicam = both at once lol 
short body armor = short skirt?
laser resistant sunglasses = wah ji wah 
combat boots (delta tactical) = delta (company) sells knock offs dude lol 
conformal elbow pads = conformal ? like conformal fuel tanks of F16? Dayum*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Great ... should I now delete these pics, i posted in previous years..
> 
> from 2014 onwards..


No need just explaining the weapons soldiers are being issued. Sadly still waiting for new Assault Rifle


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> No need just explaining the weapons soldiers are being issued. Sadly still waiting for new Assault Rifle



Great ... should I now delete these pics, i posted in previous years..

from 2014 onwards..

btw what are:
*
tactical assault rifle = "tactical" lol
Digital Multicam = both at once lol 
short body armor = short skirt?
laser resistant sunglasses = wah ji wah 
combat boots (delta tactical) = delta (company) sells knock offs dude lol 
conformal elbow pads = conformal ? like conformal fuel tanks of F16? Dayum *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Great ... should I now delete these pics, i posted in previous years..
> 
> from 2014 onwards..
> 
> btw what are:
> *
> tactical assault rifle = "tactical" lol
> Digital Multicam = both at once lol
> short body armor = short skirt?
> laser resistant sunglasses = wah ji wah
> combat boots (delta tactical) = delta (company) sells knock offs dude lol
> conformal elbow pads = conformal ? like conformal fuel tanks of F16? Dayum *


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

The officer of general staff in the third picture looks like General Shepherd from Call of Duty MW2. He should be next army chief.
@django @CriticalThought @Path-Finder @DESERT FIGHTER @Zarvan 


Zarvan said:


> Infantry modernization program : Digital Multicam Uniform (9 colors embedded), desert scheme combat boots (delta tactical) , 9mm pistol, tactical assault rifle with Night Vision capabilities, tactical gloves, conformal elbow pads, tactical armament vest, short body armor, laser resistant sunglasses, kevlar helmet with NVG mounts.
> 
> Credit : Abdullah Naveed a friend on facebook and member of my facebook group
> 
> @Horus @Oscar @Jango @Arsalan @Path-Finder @Ahmet Pasha @DESERT FIGHTER @Rashid Mahmood @AUz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Ahmet Pasha said:


> The officer of general staff in the third picture looks like General Shepherd from Call of Duty MW2. He should be next army chief.
> @django @CriticalThought @Path-Finder @DESERT FIGHTER @Zarvan


Bro I have never played "Call of duty",,,, if he is the most competent of the corps commanders then he should be the next chief.Kudos


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

BTW who is he???


django said:


> Bro I have never played "Call of duty",,,, if he is the most competent of the corps commanders then he should be the next chief.Kudos


----------



## django

Ahmet Pasha said:


> BTW who is he???


No idea bro.


----------



## fatman17

Land Platforms

DSEI 2017: Pakistan Army may receive up to 30 Al Khalid-I MBTs by end of 2017

Oscar Widlund - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

13 September 2017

Pakistan-based Heavy Industries Taxila (HIT) may hand over the first batch of up to 30 Al-Khalid-I (Improved) main battle tanks (MBTs) to the Pakistan Army (PA) by the end of this year, a company spokesperson told Jane’s at the Defence and Security Equipment International (DSEI) 2017 exhibition in London.

The MBT, which is an enhanced variant of the Al-Khalid MBT operated by the PA, entered series production in 2014-15 and is intended to gradually replace the service’s estimated 340 Al-Zarrar tanks, the spokesperson added.

According to HIT, the Al-Khalid-I features several improvements over the original tank. These include an improved muzzle reference system, an improved head mirror stabilised gunner’s sight and an improved commander’s sight that has a magnification of ×6 to ×10 and a field of view between 6° and 10° as opposed to that on the Al-Khalid, which has a magnification of ×6 and a 10° field of view.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Great ... should I now delete these pics, i posted in previous years..
> 
> from 2014 onwards..
> 
> btw what are:
> *
> tactical assault rifle = lol
> Digital Multicam = both at once lol
> short body armor = short skirt?
> laser resistant sunglasses = wah ji wah
> combat boots (delta tactical) = delta (company) sells knock offs dude lol
> conformal elbow pads = conformal ? like conformal fuel tanks of F16? Dayum*





DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Great ... should I now delete these pics, i posted in previous years..
> 
> from 2014 onwards..
> 
> btw what are:
> *
> tactical assault rifle = "tactical" lol
> Digital Multicam = both at once lol
> short body armor = short skirt?
> laser resistant sunglasses = wah ji wah
> combat boots (delta tactical) = delta (company) sells knock offs dude lol
> conformal elbow pads = conformal ? like conformal fuel tanks of F16? Dayum *



damn!


----------



## fatman17

Land Platforms

China readies GZM003 bridging system for export

Christopher F Foss - IHS Jane's International Defence Review

14 September 2017

China North Industries Corporation (NORINCO) is now offering its latest GZM003 tracked self-propelled (SP) pontoon bridge system for export. The system is already in service with the People’s Liberation Army (PLA).

A number of GMZ003 systems can be coupled together to form a bridge across a river or lake for a significant increase in wet gap crossing capability.

Chinese GZM003 tracked self-propelled pontoon bridge in travelling configuration with pontoons in stowed position on top. (NORINCO)





Additionally, individual units can be used as a ferry to enable tracked and wheeled vehicles to rapidly cross a water obstacle. Two GMZ003s can be coupled together to transport heavier vehicles.

The GMZ003 is operated by a crew of three and has a maximum road speed of 55 km/h and an operating range of up to 500 km. When travelling the large pontoons mounted either side are swung through 180° and stowed on the top to reduce its width.

As the vehicle is tracked, it is capable of travelling with other tracked armoured fighting vehicles (AFV) into difficult terrain. It is also fully amphibious being propelled through the water by propellers that operate via a power-take-off from the main diesel engine.

The company claims that it requires only six minutes to be prepared to receive the first vehicles for a river crossing. It takes eight minutes to couple two GZM003s together; the swimming speed of the vehicles in this mode is 9 km/h.

Maximum water speed is up to 10 km/h and it can operate in rivers with a maximum water speed of up to 2.5 m/s but performance could be limited in fast flowing rivers.

The bridge system – excluding the vehicle and other carried equipment – has a combat weight of 43 tonnes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

fatman17 said:


> Land Platforms
> 
> China readies GZM003 bridging system for export
> 
> Christopher F Foss - IHS Jane's International Defence Review
> 
> 14 September 2017
> 
> China North Industries Corporation (NORINCO) is now offering its latest GZM003 tracked self-propelled (SP) pontoon bridge system for export. The system is already in service with the People’s Liberation Army (PLA).
> 
> A number of GMZ003 systems can be coupled together to form a bridge across a river or lake for a significant increase in wet gap crossing capability.
> 
> Chinese GZM003 tracked self-propelled pontoon bridge in travelling configuration with pontoons in stowed position on top. (NORINCO)
> View attachment 425436
> 
> 
> Additionally, individual units can be used as a ferry to enable tracked and wheeled vehicles to rapidly cross a water obstacle. Two GMZ003s can be coupled together to transport heavier vehicles.
> 
> The GMZ003 is operated by a crew of three and has a maximum road speed of 55 km/h and an operating range of up to 500 km. When travelling the large pontoons mounted either side are swung through 180° and stowed on the top to reduce its width.
> 
> As the vehicle is tracked, it is capable of travelling with other tracked armoured fighting vehicles (AFV) into difficult terrain. It is also fully amphibious being propelled through the water by propellers that operate via a power-take-off from the main diesel engine.
> 
> The company claims that it requires only six minutes to be prepared to receive the first vehicles for a river crossing. It takes eight minutes to couple two GZM003s together; the swimming speed of the vehicles in this mode is 9 km/h.
> 
> Maximum water speed is up to 10 km/h and it can operate in rivers with a maximum water speed of up to 2.5 m/s but performance could be limited in fast flowing rivers.
> 
> The bridge system – excluding the vehicle and other carried equipment – has a combat weight of 43 tonnes.


What will be the bridge length made from a single vehicle?


----------



## Zarvan

https://www.armyrecognition.com/dse...the_race_for_bundeswehr_s_motako_project.html


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## khanasifm

Where in pak is this book available ? Amazon price is ridiculous

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

‏18 ستمبر 2015
یوم شہادت کیپٹن اسفند یار۔
ہم کوئی شہادت بھولے نہیں ۔ https://t.co/7GCQrrnjNJ




Only the good die young


----------



## fatman17

A Great initiative by Pak Army to present the REAL PAKISTAN. it's Peaceful & Bitter US and its tout in Politics & Media can't digest it https://t.co/jdpR44NcGa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan,Russia to conduct 2nd Millitary Exercise,named "Friendship 2017" in Northern Kavkaz Exercises will be from 22Sep till 2Oct,2017 https://t.co/0codYqEbe0

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

fatman17 said:


> Pakistan,Russia to conduct 2nd Millitary Exercise,named "Friendship 2017" in Northern Kavkaz Exercises will be from 22Sep till 2Oct,2017 https://t.co/0codYqEbe0
> View attachment 426709



Is there another source for this?


----------



## fatman17

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Is there another source for this?


Why


----------



## WaLeEdK2

fatman17 said:


> Why



I couldn't find another source so I thought it might not be true.


----------



## fatman17

WaLeEdK2 said:


> I couldn't find another source so I thought it might not be true.


We'll find out soon enough. cheers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

A Pakistan military organized cricket match is being played in Miranshah, North Waziristan. #ZalmiPeaceCup Pic @BBCUrdu @TheBilal_Ahmed https://t.co/3qR6JUrPIA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bullzz

fatman17 said:


> Pakistan,Russia to conduct 2nd Millitary Exercise,named "Friendship 2017" in Northern Kavkaz Exercises will be from 22Sep till 2Oct,2017
> 
> Good to hear that .......


----------



## The Fist

In Karachaevo-Cherkessia will pass the Russian-Pakistani tactical exercise "Friendship-2017"


The military will exchange experience and work out the tasks for the destruction of illegal armed formations


MOSCOW, September 20. / TASS /. Russian-Pakistani tactical exercise "Friendship-2017" will be held in the mountains of Karachay-Cherkessia from September 22 to October 4. Vadim Astafyev, the head of the press service of the Southern Military District, told journalists on Wednesday.

"The servicemen of the Southern Military District have completed preparations for participation in the joint Russian-Pakistan tactical exercise Druzhba-2017, which will be held from September 22 to October 4 in the mountainous woodland on the territory of the Karachay-Cherkess Republic near the village of Nizhny Arkhyz. the parties in the international exercise will be attended by about 100 servicemen of the motorized rifle brigade, "Astafyev said.

During the training, the military conducted more than 20 lessons in mountain training as part of reconnaissance groups using mountaineering equipment.

"Mortar calculations improved the skills of shooting from closed positions in the highlands, special attention was paid to the combat use of weapons, technical and special means of reconnaissance, the development of life support and disguise methods, as well as the delivery of weapons and ammunition to hard-to-reach places in the performance of combat training tasks in conditions of ice-rock and snowy reliefs with the application of the capabilities of a pack-and-transport platoon, "Astafiev also noted.

During the exercise, the military will exchange experience and work out tasks for the destruction of illegal armed formations.

Similar joint exercises were held in 2016 on the basis of the training center for special operations forces in Pakistan.



Подробнее на ТАСС:
http://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/4577103

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

"A Proud Moment for all Pakistanis"
Lt Gen Muzammil Hussain with his ADC Capt Harcharn Singh. https://t.co/wWLt8XkLyo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan Army contigent lands in Russia as Moscow rejects Indian reservations over joint military games
https://t.co/5R6MYDZ8tm https://t.co/nFzBBmg8XL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Lt Arsalan 135 l/c embraced martyrdom today in Khyber IV today. 
#KhyberIV https://t.co/sPU4yUnHqf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Lt Arsalan from 29 Sindh embraced martyrdom in Rajgal Valley after he was hit by a sniper bullet. He was from the 135 Long Course. https://t.co/i1xnDTvJdz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cool_Soldier

May Allah bless his soul in heaven_ Aameen!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Pakistani Troops Arrive in Russia for "Friendship 2017" Exercises - https://t.co/erX9FGGL2s

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Russia-Pakistan Drills: Anti-Terrorist Superpower Alliance https://t.co/skBHu7J2SI https://t.co/YyT9wNtf5w

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Air Platforms

China’s CH-5 UAV conducts live-fire trial with new precision weapon

Kelvin Wong - IHS Jane's International Defence Review

25 September 2017





CASC’s latest CH-5 armed reconnaissance UAV pictured with guided weapons during a 21 September test at an undisclosed airport in north-western China. Source: Jane's sources

Key PointsThe China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation integrated a new 80 kg precision guided missile on its Cai Hong 5 armed reconnaissance UAVThe latest test in northwestern China also enabled engineers to refine the CH-5's sensor systems as well as its payload release mechanisms

China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC) has successfully integrated and launched a new precision guided missile (PGM) on its Cai Hong 5 (Rainbow 5, or CH-5) strike-capable, medium-altitude long-endurance unmanned aerial vehicle (MALE UAV), Jane’s sources have confirmed.

The latest test was staged out of an undisclosed airport in the northwestern province of Gansu during the morning of 21 September, with CASC engineers successfully deploying a new 80 kg-class PGM – carrying a blast fragmentation warhead – via lock-on before launch (LOBL) targeting protocols from a production-model CH-5 at a launch altitude of 11,482 ft.

Further details of the new PGM were not disclosed, although it is understood that the latest effort also enabled engineers to further test and fine-tune the CH-5’s electro-optical/infrared (EO/IR) payload as well as its weapons targeting and rail-mounted payload release mechanisms.

“We demonstrated the CH-5’s ability to win the initiative in any battlefield with its reconnaissance and strike ability, and our latest success exemplifies the maturity of our advanced products,” a company spokesperson told Jane’s.

Company sources also revealed to Jane’s that the 45 kg-class AR-1 semi-active laser (SAL) anti-armour missile was successfully integrated and certified for delivery aboard the CH-5 in August.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ejaz007

*India Deploys Nuclear-Capable Infantry Division Near Pakistan Amid High Tensions*

India has deployed an infantry division to a potential flashpoint to guard against any provocation from its neighbor Pakistan and has again warned its ‘adversary’ against aiding terrorists to cross the Line of Control.

New Delhi (Sputnik) – In the midst of heightened tensions between India and Pakistanover the possibility of India launching a “limited war,” India has revived its decades-old combat division comprising tanks and armored vehicles near the historically significant Akhnoor sector in Jammu and Kashmir.

The division is mandated to counter any action of Pakistani troops in the Chamb-Jaurian sector – the area where the 1971 war between the two countries broke out.

The 10th Infantry Division of the Indian Army, which is now being converted into RAPID (Reorganized Army Plains Infantry Division), will hold around 100 T-72 tanks and the same number of Russian made mechanized armored vehicles.





© AP PHOTO/ MUHAMMAD SAJJAD
Thousands of Pakistanis Rally to ‘Reject the Rhetoric,’ Burn Trump Effigy (VIDEO)
The RAPID formation has infantry assets to reasonably conduct significant offensive operations and is easily adaptable to nuclear, biological & chemical warfare.


Meanwhile, the Indian Army has once again warned Pakistan that it should stop helping terrorists across the Line of Control (de facto border). "The surgical strikes were a message we wanted to communicate. I think they have understood. If the adversary does not behave, and it is required, we can conduct such operations again. We can repeat them, if not in the same form and shape," said Gen Bipin Rawat.

Pakistan, on the other hand, continued to accuse India of unprovoked firing. Pakistani newspaper ‘The Nation’ reported on Monday that Islamabad had contacted Washington, Beijing, Moscow, and London to raise the issue of unprovoked firing at the border by India. “We have urged them to ask India to give up defiance. India is threatening a limited war which could be dangerous for the regional peace,” said a Pakistani official.







© SPUTNIK/ DANISH ISMAIL
India, Pakistan Agree to Exercise Restraint in Kashmir After Frequent Skirmishes
Last week, flaunting the country’s short-range nuclear weapons, Pakistani Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi said that Islamabad can use nuclear weapons to thwart any Indian attempt to enter Pakistani territory. “We have developed short-range nuclear weapons as a counter to the ‘Cold Start’ doctrine that India has developed,” Abbassi said. The Cold Start doctrine is considered as a retaliatory offensive arrangement along the western border, through which Indian armed forces can hit specific targets for a limited duration.


India’s Cold Start doctrine had been on the backburner for many years; however, General Bipin Rawat opened the discussion on reviving the doctrine soon after taking charge as chief of the Indian Army in the beginning of 2017.

https://sputniknews.com/asia/201709271057743374-india-infantry-division-pakistan/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

LT Arsalan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

That dnt look like MRE


Narendra Trump said:


> LT Arsalan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan Army has fired 1500 rockets, mortars across border to hit terrorists camps: Afghan officials

on: September 29, 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Bell Completes First AH-1Z Vipers For Pakistan Army
Aerospace Daily & Defense Report
AMARLILLO, Texas—Bell Helicopter has completed assembly of the first two AH-1Z Viper attack helicopters for the Pakistan Army Aviation Corps.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

CONGRATS Lt Gen Asim Saleem Bajwa Sir For You well deserved Posting as Commander Southern Command QUETTA https://t.co/sLFfJAvFSB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/914853037847363587

@Burhan Wani is this true?
Have ISI agents been under attack recently?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

Levina said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/914853037847363587
> 
> @Burhan Wani is this true?
> Have ISI agents been under attack recently?


Most of them die during operations and due to some reasons all intelligence agencies including ISI hide actual event.

But i am hearing about this one from you. Strange.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Military Capabilities

Pakistan offers to train Afghan security forces

Gabriel Dominguez - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

03 October 2017

Pakistan’s Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa has said that his country is willing to help train the Afghan National Defense and Security Forces (ANDSF).

During a 1 October visit to Kabul, Gen Bajwa offered “Pakistan’s complete support in achieving shared interests in [the] war against terrorism, including [the] training and capacity-building of [the] Afghan security forces,” according to a statement by Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), the media wing of the Pakistan Armed Forces.

Gen Bajwa met with Afghan President Ashraf Ghani at the presidential palace, where they discussed a series of bilateral issues, including co-operation against shared threats, co-ordination between the countries’ respective counter-terrorism campaigns, intelligence sharing, as well as trade and commerce, according to the statement.

FUTILE OFFERING

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Burhan Wani said:


> Most of them die during operations and due to some reasons all intelligence agencies including ISI hide actual event.
> 
> But i am hearing about this one from you. Strange.


Thanks for confirming it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaimiKhan

Levina said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/914853037847363587
> 
> @Burhan Wani is this true?
> Have ISI agents been under attack recently?


Does the post says that he was killed by militants or in an operation ?? The wounds on his body relate to an accident he may be involved in. 

So are the security forces gonna report each death of their even if its due to natural causes ?? Dont think so. Many time casualties happen and they dont get reported. So many soldiers loose life in sniper fire and no one hears abt them. 

The subedar yesterday and before that lt arsalan both got hit by sniper fire. 

Everything isnt advertised.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

Levina said:


> Thanks for confirming it.


From where you are receiving these news?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Fist

TaimiKhan said:


> Does the post says that he was killed by militants or in an operation ?? The wounds on his body relate to an accident he may be involved in.
> 
> So are the security forces gonna report each death of their even if its due to natural causes ?? Dont think so. Many time casualties happen and they dont get reported. So many soldiers loose life in sniper fire and no one hears abt them.
> 
> The subedar yesterday and before that lt arsalan both got hit by sniper fire.
> 
> Everything isnt advertised.


It was car accident.

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## grey boy 2

A pretty nice video of Pakistan special force
http://weibo.com/tv/v/FoVE8pbUR?fid=1034:cdd3525ec7cc20c65d46c50c2d25db75

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Diplomat

Can anyone shed some light into "Missile Defence Technology and Systems". I have noticed that Pakistan does not have a Missile Defence System however our Eastern neighbour does alongside many other countries, such as Taiwan and UAE. 
Does Pakistan need a Missile Defence System and if we don't then why is that? India does have ballistic and cruise missiles that can target Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Burhan Wani said:


> From where you are receiving these news?


An account on twitter.
I had posted the tweet too.
Infact i found pics of two other soldiers today. It worries me if media on both sides are hiding the real number of soldiers loosing their lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

I dont think a 1sr lieutenant is that old and fat.

This could potentially be a case of stolen valor.


Levina said:


> An account on twitter.
> I had posted the tweet too.
> Infact i found pics of two other soldiers today. It worries me if media on both sides are hiding the real number of soldiers loosing their lives.
> View attachment 429718
> 
> View attachment 429717

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Ahmet Pasha said:


> I dont think a 1sr lieutenant is that old and fat.
> 
> This could potentially be a case of stolen valor.


The man in the picture is Havildar Khalid, and not a 1st Lt. He died at Bhimber.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

Ahmet Pasha said:


> I dont think a 1sr lieutenant is that old and fat.
> 
> This could potentially be a case of stolen valor.





Levina said:


> The man in the picture is Havildar Khalid, and not a 1st Lt. He died at Bhimber.


You both are wrong the star and bar on shoulder indicates he is Naib Subedar. JCO

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fieldmarshal

Levina said:


> An account on twitter.
> I had posted the tweet too.
> Infact i found pics of two other soldiers today. It worries me if media on both sides are hiding the real number of soldiers loosing their lives.
> View attachment 429718
> 
> View attachment 429717


The shoulder ranks above r that of a naib subidar n not a second LT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Identify the artillery piece

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

fatman17 said:


> View attachment 430147
> 
> Identify the artillery piece


155mm Round i guess?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

fatman17 said:


> View attachment 430147
> 
> Identify the artillery piece


Chinese version Type-59-I of Russian 130mm M-46 gun

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/




Lt. Gen. Asim Bajwa takes the command of Southern Command.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Subedar Arshad of Frontier Corps-KP; A proud Pak-Christian soldier. 

During my visit to FC-HQ, he told me that he's blessed to be in FC. https://t.co/0Zg0wg01kV

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan rescues Canadian-American family held by Taliban-linked group https://t.co/hxW0fxHSOf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

http://uarm.co/en/

Ukrainian company which makes BP vests and Helmets and other stuff for Armed Forces and Police as well as armor for vehicles

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://www.facebook.com/






General Sir Nicholas Patrick Carter, Chief of General Staff (CGS) UK Army, arrived on two days official visit to Pakistan. Today he called on Chief of Army Staff (COAS) Qamar Javed Bajwa at GHQ.
Matters of mutual interest including strengthening of bilateral security and defence cooperation between the two Armies were discussed during the meeting. The visiting dignitary acknowledged Pakistan Army's achievements in fight against terrorism and continued efforts for peace and stability in the region. He said that UK greatly appreciates Pakistan’s sacrifices in this regard.
Earlier on arrival at GHQ, CGS UK Army, laid floral wreath at Yadgar-e-Shuhada. A smartly turned out contingent of Pakistan Army presented the guard of honour to the visiting dignitary.
The visiting dignitary will address participants of National Security and War Course later today.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1787873601510086

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

400 Saudi soldiers have been killed in cross fire from Yemeni Army
https://t.co/PCTT6ymVhc https://t.co/HUtLMPC66s




Interesting! !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan Military is turning towards Russia in a strategic shift away from US: British Think Tank
https://t.co/vEcWb2ZWzf https://t.co/mZ3vBb9BJi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

‏شکریہ پاکستانی فوج کا جنھوں نے مجھے شمالی وزیرستان دکھایا ۔ بہت کامیابیاں ہیں دہشت گردی کے خلاف جنگ میں (1/3 ) https://t.co/rqKOkqi39l

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan Army's Mushak trainer aircraft made an emergency hard landing in WANA, Waziristan. Crew sustained minor injuries. https://t.co/M27OgN8SEA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

valuing the role of pak military and the many soldier who died in the line of duty fighting terrorism. (2/3) https://t.co/XJ2Def3xwU




Martin Kobler, German Ambassador

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Passing out parade of 136th PMA Long Course,Graduate Course 36th, Technical Graduate Course 29th and Integrated Course 55 @OfficialDGISPR https://t.co/YDLCZOrZKv

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

MC Taimoor receiving the commandants cane today from General Patrick of Royal Army. https://t.co/bVIR57mEso

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

UK Military Chief visits Khyber Agency in FATA, impressed by Pakistan's successful counter-terror operations. https://t.co/M7jMwWijGc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Well UK is known to be the first nation who can pick up on winds of change

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa met the ruler of Dubai; Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum. #67News #Vehari https://t.co/fXLBEX6YD3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Cadets receiving Sword & Pr medal both from Mil College Sui,Baln.first entry. Big achievement to bring Balochis into National institutions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

‏آج کرم ایجنسی میں شہید ہونے والے چار محافظوں کو سلام. https://t.co/IaHxnM6VD6

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Sacrifices of Pak Army continues! Four troops including an officer have been martyred in Kurram Agency. 

Troops were part of the team who rescued Western Hostages on Oct 11 from Haqqani Network.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

And they mysteriously died right afterwards????
The whole thing smells like foul play.


fatman17 said:


> Sacrifices of Pak Army continues! Four troops including an officer have been martyred in Kurram Agency.
> 
> Troops were part of the team who rescued Western Hostages on Oct 11 from Haqqani Network.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

fatman17 said:


> UK Military Chief visits Khyber Agency in FATA, impressed by Pakistan's successful counter-terror operations. https://t.co/M7jMwWijGc
> View attachment 431284


Therein lies the difference between the British and Yanks. The General is standing on the frontline while no American is willing to do such a visit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Ahmet Pasha said:


> And they mysteriously died right afterwards????
> The whole thing smells like foul play.


How. Please elaborate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Watch this emotional video of the father of Captain Hasnain Shaheed saluting his son’s coffin شہیدوں کا لہو رنگ لاے گا پائندہ باد https://t.co/77KDHCBPiP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Path-Finder said:


> Therein lies the difference between the British and Yanks. The General is standing on the frontline while no American is willing to do such a visit.


When my father was posted there.

We held flag meetings with americans.

They used to fly multiple times near the border before actually landing and holding a meeting..

Pretty “cautious” of them to say the least.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> When my father was posted there.
> 
> We held flag meetings with americans.
> 
> They used to fly multiple times near the border before actually landing and holding a meeting..
> 
> Pretty “cautious” of them to say the least.



Strange folks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Path-Finder said:


> Strange folks.


Strange folks ... with hi tech shyt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Strange folks ... with hi tech shyt.



I saw a Ben Anderson documentary years ago after the British pulled out of Helmand. The yanks took over and they began a systematic destruction of peoples houses trying to clear a way so they can reach the FOB. It was astonishing the way they covered the distance from their base spending 4-5 days even destroyed a Masjid!

The British army walk to the FOB which takes 10 minutes!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/919856243476455424

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HRK

Statement of the Ambassador of Pakistan Athar Abbas to Ukraine 


> *DS The first contracts in the military-technical sphere between Pakistan and Ukraine were signed back in 1996, in particular, a tank contract. Does cooperation with Ukraine continue now?*
> 
> A.A. The defense sector was one of the main areas of cooperation between Pakistan and Ukraine. This involved the purchase of heavy equipment and its maintenance (in particular, the tanks "Al Khalid"). Recently, mutual visits of the defense ministers of Pakistan and Ukraine were held. *A few months ago, an agreement was signed on the joint production of engines for the Al-Khalid tank and military helicopters.* *All production will be carried out on the Pakistani territory*. Today at the final stage of testing and evaluation is an agreement on the purchase of the Ukrainian battle tank "Oplot". And in case of its signing, *Pakistan will purchase more than one hundred units of this equipment* at the Kharkov plant "Malyshev Plant".


http://www.dsnews.ua/economics/poso...het-pererasti-v-voynu-za-vodu--19042017220000

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

The members of seal team six who were part of the alleged raid on osama also died in the same mysterious way. Only a few days after the raid.

And now we are seeing the same thing.


fatman17 said:


> How. Please elaborate



Shows their support for Pak and Khalistan


The Eagle said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/919856243476455424

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

http://saudigazette.com.sa/article/519569/SAUDI-ARABIA/Crown-Prince-meets-Pakistans-army-chief



Path-Finder said:


> Another shahadat and another lannat on noora tubbar.


Please, don't use the sacred sacrifice for dirty political point scoring!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

'They ran like cowards' Family reveals dramatic detail on rescue from Taliban terror groupA FAMILY taken hostage by the Taliban and released in a dramatic firefight have revealed more about their time in captivity with the terrorists as they return home.

By ZOIE O'BRIEN

17:11, Sun, Oct 15, 2017 | UPDATED: 17:36, Sun, Oct 15, 2017












Joshua Boyle, his wife and his three children have returned to Canada

Joshua Boyle, his American wife, Caitlan Coleman, and their three children are undergoing medical tests after they were rescued from the clutches of the Haqqani network in Aghanistan.

Taliaban-linked Haqqani took the couple hostage in 2012 after they travelled to the nation to help in the war ravaged middle east.

Caitlin was pregnant at the time and gave birth to three children in captivity.

The family were rescued Wednesday after co-operation between the US and the Pakistani military.

In a video released by Pakistan, Mr Boyle described the final day in their captors’ clutches.

Mr Boyle explained Pakistani security forces stood between them and their captors during the dramatic rescue.

He said the soldier he spoke were was angry his colleagues being killed and risking their lives while Washington accuses Pakistan of working with the Haqqani network.



The Haqqani network in Aghanistan took Joshua Boyle and his pregnant wife hostage

They put them to flight and they ran like cowards

Joshua Boyle

Mr Boyle said: “A major comes over to me while I still have blood on me.

“The street is chaos and he says to me, 'In the American media they say that we support the Haqqani network and that we make it possible. Today you have seen the truth. Did we not put bullets in those bastards?'.

“And so I can say to you I did see the truth, and the truth was that car was riddled with bullets. The ISI (Pakistan's intelligence agency) and the army got between the criminals and the car to make sure the prisoners were safe and my family was safe. 

"They put them to flight and they ran like cowards. This is proof enough to me the Pakistanis are doing everything to their utmost.”



Mr Boyle has said the Taliban linked group killed their newborn daughter and raped his wife in an area which had no presence of soldiers or government control. 

He said the family was being transported in the boot of their captors' car when they were rescued.

The US, which has targeted the Haqqani group with drones, was involved in the operation, Pakistan's Foreign Ministry spokesman, Nafees Zakaria, confirmed.

The release details have been scant but a US official claimed information which allowed soldiers to find the family was passed from the Pentagon to Pakistan.

Mr Boyle, however, has been vocal in his distaste for the US.

He wrote in a statement: “God has given me and my family unparalleled resilience and determination, and to allow that to stagnate, to pursue personal pleasure or comfort while there is still deliberate and organized injustice in the world would be a betrayal of all I believe, and tantamount to sacrilege."





The family has returned to Smiths Falls, Ontario where their children have their “first proper home”.

Mr Boyle was once married to Zaynab Khadr, the daughter of a senior Al Qaeda financier and the sister of Guantanamo Bay detainee Omar Khadr.

Ahmed Said Khadr and his family once stayed with Osama bin Laden briefly.

US officials said they are not linking Boyle to any terror activity, saying it was a “horrible coincidence” he was captured and rescued.

The US Justice Department said neither Mr Boyle nor Ms Coleman is wanted for any federal crime.

Donald Trump praised Pakistan for the intervention which saved Coleman and Boyle’s lives.



Taliban group ambushed by the Pakistani military to save Joshua Boyle and Caitlan Coleman's family

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Shows their support for Pak and Khalistan



Not necessarily. We do have a Sikh Officer in Army and that too is not relevant with such Khalistan thing. First of all, we are Pakistanis and that is how we show the love.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arsalanali0333

any news update about 3 Canadian peoples recently rescued by Our security forces ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

arsalanali0333 said:


> any news update about 3 Canadian peoples recently rescued by Our security forces ?


Living happily ever after

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Cavalier Group from Pakistan unveils Hamza 6x6 MRAP at BIDEC

MONDAY, 16 OCTOBER 2017 19:47






The Companies Cavalier Group and Heavy Industries Taxila from Pakistan unveil a new version of the HAMZA MRAP (Mine-Resistant Ambush Protected) in 6x6 configuration at BIDEC 2017, the Bahrain International Defense Exhibition and Conference.

Hamza 6x6 MRAP Mine-Resistant Ambush Protected vehicle at BIDEC 2017, Bahrain International Defense Exhibition and Conference in Manama.

In November 2016, Cavalier Group has unveiled its new 8x8 armoured vehicle in the category of MRAP, the HAMZA 8x8 at IDEAS, the International Defense Exhibition in Karachi, Pakistan.

The HAMZA 6x6 is a new vehicle fully designed and developed by the Pakistani Company Cavalier Group to response to the new needs of Pakistani army. The vehicle can accommodate a total of 13 military personnel including driver, commander and gunner.

The HAMZA 6x6 can be fitted with a full range of weapon system including small turret or remote weapon station which can be armed with machine gun or automatic cannon up to 30 mm caliber.

The vehicle features a V-shaped wall monocoque armored hull design and offers advanced protection features and superior off-road mobility and can operate in urban, mountainous and difficult rural terrains. The hull of the HAMZA 6x6 provides standard protection Level 4 STANAG 4569, with ballistic protection against firing of small arms 14.5 mm caliber and mine blast of 10 kg of TNT under the wheels. The vehicle can be fitted with an armour package to increase the protection to Level 5 STANAG 4569.

The HAMZA 6x6 has a combat weight from 20 to 22 tons with a payload capacity of 7 tons maximum. The vehicle is motorized with a Cummins ISM 500 6 cylinders Turbo Charged and Intercooled diesel engine coupled to an Allison 6 speed automatic transmission. The vehicle can run at a maximum road speed of 110 km with a maximum cruising range of 500 km.

Copyright [emoji767] 2017 Army Recognition | Webdesign by Zzam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

I think we might see the whole range of vehicles that were portrayed in cavalier group ad in PA service.

Because it says HIT along with Cavalier revealed the new vehicle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Preparation. How about this for detail? The Pakistan Army patrol's map before embarking out on #CambrianPatrol2017 @defencepk @BritishArmy https://t.co/Q2cctbi4lK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

@sapperfootball @Army_Wales @defencepk @BritishArmy @CO32Engr @32EngrRegt Been an honour to coach & mentor the Pakistan Army over the last few weeks. I think we’ve both learnt a lot from each other @CO32Engr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Military Capabilities

New UN mission replaces MINUSTAH in Haiti

Alejandro Sanchez - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

17 October 2017

The UN Mission for Justice Support in Haiti (MINUJUSTH) began on 16 October, replacing the UN Stabilisation Mission in Haiti (MINUSTAH) that concluded the day before.

Unlike its predecessor, MINUJUSTH does not have a military component and is comprised of up to seven formed police units (FPUs): 980 FPU personnel and 295 police officers. The seven donor countries are reportedly Bangladesh, India, Jordan, Nepal, Pakistan, Rwanda, and Senegal. MINUJUSTH’s mission is to strengthen the rule of law and support the Haitian National Police (PNH).

UN Security Council’s Resolution 2350 mandates MINUJUSTH initially for six months, until 15 April 2018, although it will likely be extended well past that date.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Imagine punjab police in Haiti 


fatman17 said:


> Military Capabilities
> 
> New UN mission replaces MINUSTAH in Haiti
> 
> Alejandro Sanchez - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
> 
> 17 October 2017
> 
> The UN Mission for Justice Support in Haiti (MINUJUSTH) began on 16 October, replacing the UN Stabilisation Mission in Haiti (MINUSTAH) that concluded the day before.
> 
> Unlike its predecessor, MINUJUSTH does not have a military component and is comprised of up to seven formed police units (FPUs): 980 FPU personnel and 295 police officers. The seven donor countries are reportedly Bangladesh, India, Jordan, Nepal, Pakistan, Rwanda, and Senegal. MINUJUSTH’s mission is to strengthen the rule of law and support the Haitian National Police (PNH).
> 
> UN Security Council’s Resolution 2350 mandates MINUJUSTH initially for six months, until 15 April 2018, although it will likely be extended well past that date.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Hugh Catchpole, founder of Hasan Abdal Cadet College dedicated his life to education in Pakistan #UKPAK70 #70Stories https://t.co/N6k5TMtdwS https://t.co/FB7znsE6Ls

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Maj Gen Majid Ehsan, Maj Gen Aamir Abbasi, Maj GenAbdullah Dogar, Maj Gen Hamood uz Zaman. Maj Gen Majid Ehsan promoted Lieutenant Generals https://t.co/TCLD2XHx8K

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/921130648135454720Watch interesting

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/921130648135454720Watch interesting


Pakistan in addition to Fencing is deploying drones to monitor the International Border with Afghanistan at a cost $532 Million Dollars https://t.co/s3ZUn9563o

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan Army Soldiers patrol next to a newly constructed border fence along with Afghanistan's border. https://t.co/PGS6KcvUPA

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

Camera Surveillance at Durand Line Fencing along Pak-Afghan Border. https://t.co/Oc7kGjlhgj










Why do we keep calling international border Durand line. stupid pak media

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Path-Finder

I was just thinking about this mouse, maybe it deserves another chance! Maybe it can be improved upon to bring it upto a good standard. Get some technical knowhow that can improve this and you have yourself a indigenous MRAP.

MRAP's are becoming the need of the hour that cannot be ignored!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

240-260 MRAP were provided recently 20+ in the past, some were not troop transport but rather anti mine detection, navy got app 10 or so af app 20 + and rest went paa/FC

MRAP does not replace non MRAP needs  not sure what is total requirement

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Path-Finder said:


> View attachment 432395
> 
> 
> I was just thinking about this mouse, maybe it deserves another chance! Maybe it can be improved upon to bring it upto a good standard. Get some technical knowhow that can improve this and you have yourself a indigenous MRAP.
> 
> MRAP's are becoming the need of the hour that cannot be ignored!


Army rejected this project

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

R u crazy bro??? That piece of junk was a huge embarrassment. Hamza series is purported to have MINE RESISTANCE stop blindly followong what denel has to say. Besides, I dont think PA wants a standalone MRAP, I think they want to go with a design that combines APC with MRAP as that will be more economicaly feasible than fielding two different systems for two different roles. Hamza series seems to be positive steps in that direction.


Path-Finder said:


> View attachment 432395
> 
> 
> I was just thinking about this mouse, maybe it deserves another chance! Maybe it can be improved upon to bring it upto a good standard. Get some technical knowhow that can improve this and you have yourself a indigenous MRAP.
> 
> MRAP's are becoming the need of the hour that cannot be ignored!



And it was supposed to be a *cat *not a mouse. But when they copied the Israelis things didnt turn out quite that way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Ahmet Pasha said:


> R u crazy bro??? That piece of junk was a huge embarrassment. Hamza series is purported to have MINE RESISTANCE stop blindly followong what denel has to say. Besides, I dont think PA wants a standalone MRAP, I think they want to go with a design that combines APC with MRAP as that will be more economicaly feasible than fielding two different systems for two different roles. Hamza series seems to be positive steps in that direction.
> 
> 
> And it was supposed to be a *cat *not a mouse. But when they copied the Israelis things didnt turn out quite that way.



??? what are you trying to say be a little clear.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Thunder.Storm said:


> View attachment 432573
> View attachment 432574
> 
> HIT BURRAQ MRAP



That's the Israeli wildcat. Burraq was scrapped a long time ago. Let's leave it in the past.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Thunder.Storm said:


> View attachment 432573
> View attachment 432574
> 
> HIT BURRAQ MRAP



Thats israeli not HIT vehicle!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thunder.Storm

WaLeEdK2 said:


> That's the Israeli wildcat. Burraq was scrapped a long time ago. Let's leave it in the past.


Oh sorry. Going to delete post.


----------



## Thunder.Storm

Path-Finder said:


> Thats israeli not HIT vehicle!


Deleted.


----------



## fatman17

Pakistanın pilot Başbakanı Şahid Hakan Abbasi, İstanbul’da T129 ATAK helikopteri ile uçtu. https://t.co/pH77BZDmjM


----------



## CHI RULES

The hottest issue discussed here is MRAPs but considering huge military strength and cost involved to handle MRAPs may be it's time for Pak to consider out of box thinking.i.e the ways to provide hundreds of trucks, jeeps and other vehicles already in use some sort of protection against bullets and IEDs.

One thing we can learn from past experiences of others is that to at least weld some heavy steel sheets on sides of sitting areas as well as changing ordinary glass screens with bullet proof glasses. We may also at least protect some of them by by welding thick steel sheets on their decks. It shall certainly save many lives and would cost much lesser especially in hilly terrains of KP and Balochistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ejaz007

*Pakistan faces tough competition in armored vehicles export*
By: Usman Ansari   3 days ago
40315





*The six-wheel drive Hamza was developed from the eight-wheel drive variant, shown here. (Courtesy of Cavalier Group)*

ISLAMABAD, Pakistan ― Pakistan’s Cavalier Group unveiled its latest wheeled armored fighting vehicles at the Bahrain International Defence Exhibition and Conference over Oct. 16-18 in hopes of breaking into the Gulf-Middle East market. However, it faces stiff competition from entrenched suppliers and is yet to secure domestic orders that could help export hopes.

The six-wheel drive Hamza and the four-wheel drive Interceptor were specifically designed for the Gulf-Middle East market.

The Hamza is a mine-resistant, ambush-protected vehicle with armor rated at the Level 4 STANAG 4569 standard; it can be increased to Level 5 STANAG 4569. It features a V-shaped hull meant to survive 10 kilograms worth of TNT detonated under any wheel.



It can be armed with machine guns or a larger-caliber cannon, and it accommodates 13 personnel (including a three-man crew) on blast-mitigating seats.

The Interceptor is an internal security vehicle built on the Toyota Land Cruiser 79 chassis with options of Level B6 or Level B7 armored protection.

The six-wheel drive Hamza was developed from the eight-wheel drive variant unveiled at Pakistan’s biennial defense exhibition IDEAS in November 2016, targeted at a possible ground forces requirement to support U.N. peacekeeping operations and for use by Pakistan’s paramilitary Frontier Corps and Frontier Constabulary. At the time, Cavalier Group told Defense News the chassis would spawn a family of vehicles, with a six-wheel drive variant being developed for police, paramilitary rangers and air forces.

Any contracts would be fulfilled in partnership with Pakistan’s state-owned manufacturer of armored fighting vehicles, Heavy Industries Taxila, making it the largest such public-private joint venture undertaken in Pakistan.

However, it’s uncertain whether Cavalier Group can secure exports, despite telling Defense News it could offer supplies at half the cost of European manufacturers.

Sign up for our Daily News Roundup 
The top Defense News stories of the day
Besides established European and North American suppliers, notable competition would certainly come from Turkish company Otokar, which already extensively supplies Bahrain’s security services. And like other Turkish companies such as FNSS ― which recently supplied its eight-wheel and six-wheel drive PARS vehicles to Oman ― Otokar is making inroads in the Gulf-Middle East market.

Also at BIDEC was Canada’s Cambli Group promoting its Thunder 2 tactical armored truck for use by militaries and law enforcement. The truck provides Level B7 protection and has already secured one North African customer.

Regional competition comes from Oman’s Engine Engineering Company with its NIMR range of four-wheel drive armored vehicles similar to Cavalier Group’s Interceptor.

Author, analyst and former Australian defense attache to Islamabad Brian Cloughley says Cavalier Group may have a chance, especially if domestic orders also eventuate.

“The products appear to be high quality, and there is little doubt that the Pakistan Army will continue to need such vehicles. In spite of having gained ascendancy in the Afghanistan frontier areas, they will have to remain in the area for the foreseeable future, and it is harsh terrain, even for well-built vehicles”, he said.

“As current holdings wear out, there will be a definite requirement for replacements, and perhaps this is where the Hamza, especially, could figure. It is not an over-complex vehicle and is also ideally suited to paramilitary forces. Production volume would in that case cut costs.”

Further cost-cutting would improve export potential, and “the Gulf States are an obvious market and might be persuaded that acquisition of small numbers of a product in use by Pakistan’s armed forces would be economical as well as a major goodwill gesture,” Cloughley added.

Unfortunately, the lack of clarity from Pakistan’s Army as to whether it even wants wheeled armored fighting vehicles, despite the need, is unhelpful. Therefore, “exports are a different matter,” he said.

https://www.defensenews.com/land/20...tough-competition-in-armored-vehicles-export/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Acting Surgeon General and the Surgeon General of the Pakistan AMC discuss the UK-Pakistan Military Medicine Co-operation Programme

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

We would like to thank & wish the Pakistan Army a safe trip home. Hope to see you again next year. Thanks for the memories & gifts #CP17 https://t.co/LtHMEMTJJU

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

In photos: securing the Pakistan-Afghanistan border





Pakistan ForwardEvery inch of the international border will be fenced and monitored to crack down on militancy, a Pakistani official said.

A Pakistani soldier keeps vigil next to the newly fenced border along Paktika Province, Afghanistan, in Angoor Adda, South Waziristan, October 18. [Aamir Qureshi/AFP]

ANGOOR ADDA, South Waziristan -- Pakistan's military invited journalists to the border with Afghanistan Wednesday (October 18) to showcase its efforts to secure the porous, militancy-infested frontier.

For decades, militants from the Afghan Taliban, al-Qaeda and other militant groups have operated with impunity in the region, crossing the colonial-era border at will. Pakistan and Afghanistan have long accused one another of providing safe havens in the border region from which militants launch devastating cross-frontier attacks.

A roughly 10-foot-tall chain-link fence, shrouded in barbed wire, has begun stretching through parts of the rugged tribal districts of North and South Waziristan along the Afghan border. Construction began in March.

A camouflaged Pakistani army sniper takes up his position at Kitton Orchard Post, North Waziristan, near the newly fenced border with Afghanistan October 18. [Aamir Qureshi/AFP]

Pakistani soldiers patrol next to a newly fenced border separating North Waziristan and Afghanistan October 18. [Aamir Qureshi/AFP]

A Pakistani army helicopter patrols near the newly fenced border in Angoor Adda, South Waziristan, along the border with Paktika Province, Afghanistan, October 18. [Aamir Qureshi/AFP]

Pakistani soldiers patrol next to a new fence separating Angoor Adda, South Waziristan, and Paktika Province, Afghanistan, October 18. [Aamir Qureshi/AFP]

To date, workers have built 43km of fencing along the Pakistani-Afghan border. The entire border will be fenced by the end of 2018, according to Pakistani military officials. [Aamir Qureshi/AFP]

A Pakistani soldier keeps vigil along the newly fenced Pakistani-Afghan border at Kitton Orchard Post in North Waziristan October 18. [Aamir Qureshi/AFP]


Pakistani soldiers at the forts spaced along the frontier scan the rolling, bush-covered hills on the other side. Inside the forts, more troops monitor CCTV cameras trained on the fence, which is illuminated by solar powered lights at night.

The fence is an "epoch shift" in control of the border, a top Pakistani officer in South Waziristan told journalists at Hamza Fort, Angoor Adda. The military also took reporters by helicopter to see the Kitton Orchard Fort near Ghulam Khan in North Waziristan, more than 200km away.

To date, only 43km of the border have been separated by the fence, but the entire length will be covered by the end of next year, said the officer. "There'll not be an inch of international border that shall not remain under observation by December of 2018," he said. The military requested that he not be named.

"By the time we are done, God willing, we'll be very sure of one thing -- that nobody can cross this place."

"Fencing the Pakistan-Afghanistan border is a great initiative and will help curb militants shuttling along the border," Muhammad Amir Rana, director of the Pak Institute for Peace Studies in Islamabad, told Pakistan Forward.

"I am sure it will help control militants' operations up to 70% on both sides of the border and will be a great initiative in winning the whe war on terror," he said.

Fencing the border should have taken place long ago, said Prof. Syed Hussain Shaheed Soherwordi, chairman of the international relations department at the University of Peshawar.

"The fencing will guarantee peace for both Pakistan and Afghanistan, and secondly it will help hunt down the terrorists who usually escape [security] operations [by] crossing the porous border," he told Pakistan Forward.

[Muhammad Ahil from Peshawar contributed to this report.]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

US wants Pakistan to establish military presence in #Afghanistan but won’t pay the cost – fmr intelligence chief https://t.co/4xUW9OGLir https://t.co/WFgKdcWLf5

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

‏چند خواب تھے،
جوسپردِ خاک کردئیے ہیں،،☹️

Lt Fahad Raza shaheed.. Rest in Peace Ameen.. https://t.co/NieBQyJ7yk

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Signalian

fatman17 said:


> US wants Pakistan to establish military presence in #Afghanistan but won’t pay the cost – fmr intelligence chief https://t.co/4xUW9OGLir https://t.co/WFgKdcWLf5



Although its a plan to make scapegoat of Pakistan but its also a blessing in disguise if executed properly.

PA and ISI can better counter RAW/NDS by establishing a temp base in Afghanistan and monitor all activities on ground especially cross border movement.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bratva

Chinese ATGM technology has matured enough that it can compete with US and Israeli ATGM


The HJ-10, sometimes also called AFT-10, is a NLOS ATGM system mounted atop a ZBD04A derived vehicle, with a missile range of at least 10km.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## fatman17

#Pakistan has bought powerful weapon for close targets - TV / DataLink guided land-to-land Kosava-1 faction from #Serbia. https://t.co/pdLD88rPGR

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Army research

fatman17 said:


> #Pakistan has bought powerful weapon for close targets - TV / DataLink guided land-to-land Kosava-1 faction from #Serbia. https://t.co/pdLD88rPGR
> View attachment 433788


Source ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mingle

fatman17 said:


> US wants Pakistan to establish military presence in #Afghanistan but won’t pay the cost – fmr intelligence chief https://t.co/4xUW9OGLir https://t.co/WFgKdcWLf5


Fatman what u think about it? I think they disappoint from India for not giving troops for Astan now giving same kosher to Pakistan ?
Remember Trump stated on policy day more troops going to Astan? Around 4k so far they send none reason they don't have extra troops available. The National guards they were thinking to send r busy Hurricane hit area .I think it's unfair with those kids they not trained to fight ruthless enemy .That the reason they pressure Pak to do more do something.
I think we should help them someway so it can be a Win win situation for both of Us .


----------



## fatman17

mingle said:


> Fatman what u think about it? I think they disappoint from India for not giving troops for Astan now giving same kosher to Pakistan ?
> Remember Trump stated on policy day more troops going to Astan? Around 4k so far they send none reason they don't have extra troops available. The National guards they were thinking to send r busy Hurricane hit area .I think it's unfair with those kids they not trained to fight ruthless enemy .That the reason they pressure Pak to do more do something.
> I think we should help them someway so it can be a Win win situation for both of Us .


We will never send troops to Afghanistan. Our actions will be along the afghan - Pakistani border.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Serbia unveils new Kosava-1 precision-guided missile

By Dylan Malyasov - Oct 28, 2017 | Serbia 

Kosava-1 precision-guided missile. Photo from paluba.info








Read news from Defence Blog at Flipboard.com | Subscribe to the newsletter from Defence Blog


The new Kosava-1 optional-guided missile was displayed in the presence of Russian defence minister Sergei Shoigu and Serbian President Aleksandar Vucic on October 20.

The Kosava-1 is a Serbian long-range multipurpose missile system based on the improved version of Oganj rocket. The Kosava-1 missile system was developed primarily for missions against tanks, armored vehicles, fortifications, command posts, low-flying helicopters, coastal ships, industrial facilities and bridges at the 50 km distance.

After active phase of flight is completed, missile is released from Oganj’s rocket motor assembly by pyrotechnical/mechanical device, and continues flight with passive weapon guidance system which uses the infrared (IR) light emission or video signal from a target to track and follow it.

The warhead is a high-explosive fragmentation type with a total weight of 100 kg furnished with a contact and proximity fuse. The missile weight at launch – 309 kg, the rocket motor propellant weight – 61 kg.



The launcher with Kosava missiles can be mounted on a 6×6 light armoured vehicle that carried four missile canisters arranged that can be elevated and turned away from the unprotected cab.

According to the source, the first tests will be held in the near future in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Agaaar Qoum Ko Ein Maoon Kay Paon Dooh Ker paiya tau Bhi Bahooot Kaam Hai Salute to this mother, mother of Lt Col. Aamir, Maj Omar (Shaheed) https://t.co/PARZinhHST

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## fatman17

Acting Surgeon General, Major General Bricknell, visits Islamabad and Rawalpindi as part of high-level defence engagement with Pakistan https://t.co/cTFzAG9igx

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Air Platforms

Pakistan says it downed Indian surveillance UAV

Gabriel Dominguez and Rahul Bedi - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

01 November 2017

The Pakistani military announced on 27 October that it had shot down what it claimed was an Indian unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) that entered Pakistani airspace across the line of control (LOC) in the disputed northern region of Kashmir.

Major General Asif Ghafoor, the head of the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) – the media wing of the Pakistani military – wrote on his official Twitter account: “Indian quadcopter spying across LOC in Rakhchikri sector shot down by Pak Army shooters. Wreckage held.”

He also posted images of the downed UAV, which bore a label from Chinese UAV manufacturer DJI. The UAV appears to belong to the company’s Phantom series.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Bratva said:


> Chinese ATGM technology has matured enough that it can compete with US and Israeli ATGM
> 
> 
> The HJ-10, sometimes also called AFT-10, is a NLOS ATGM system mounted atop a ZBD04A derived vehicle, with a missile range of at least 10km.



Is Pakistan Acquiring these?


----------



## fatman17

Muhammad Omar said:


> Is Pakistan Acquiring these?


No but for armed drones it may


----------



## fatman17

3rd Nov,Capt Shumaila Nadeem Shaheed, the first female officer of Pakistan Army who has embraced martyrdom in the on-going war on terrorism,Wagha border suicide attack.
May ALLAH grant her soul highest rank in Jannah 
#PrideOfNation https://t.co/aukcZUDtOI


----------



## fatman17

‏لیفٹننٹ کرنل شاہد شہید کے بچے کی یہ تصویر میری روح پہ نقش ہے۔ میرے ایمان میں کمی ہوگی اگر اس کو اپنے عثمان سے کم جانوں۔؟خون کاقرض اتارنا ہے https://t.co/wgJLTfYlou

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Major Muhammad Awais Peerzada recovered now, who got a AK47bullet in his Head & remain in comma for 2 months & under treatment for 2 years https://t.co/D3E1Rg7XFK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ziaulislam

fatman17 said:


> Major Muhammad Awais Peerzada recovered now, who got a AK47bullet in his Head & remain in comma for 2 months & under treatment for 2 years https://t.co/D3E1Rg7XFK
> View attachment 435107
> View attachment 435108


surviving an ak 47 bullet/assualt rifle round in the head, interesting case

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Monday, December 07, 2009

CJ-10K/DH-10 Air Launched Cruise Missile (ALCM) revealed.

Thus far, the PLA has converted all their Surface-to-Surface Missile families into air launched variants to be carried by its fighter-bomber/bomber fleet, ranging from the old C-201 to the newer YJ91. The CJ-10/DH-10 Ground Launched Cruise Missiles, displayed at the 60th National Day Parade, underwent similar conversions.

This is significant due to its extended range. The CJ-10K ALCM can have an operational range greater than 2000 miles if its performance is similar to the US BGM-109G Tomahawk ALCM. Such extended range would allow the old B-6 Bomber to launch the CJ-10k within its own air defense zone against most targets in Asia, granting China a new tool in its anti-access arsenal. As with the US B-52s, older subsonic bombers are unlikely to penetrate enemy air space without air dominance, but its heavy payload allows for safe deployment of these long-ranged ALCMs.

The CJ-10 family was developed by the Ministry of Aeronautics and Astronautics (MOAA), home to China’s main anti-ship missile research center. The B-6 bomber photographed here is the naval H-6M variant that was revealed during the 2002 China air show, subsequently entering service in 2005. The two known regiments of the H-6M are: the 1st Bomber Regiment, 1st PLAN-AF division at Danyang and the 4th Bomber Regiment, 4th PLAN-AF Division at Tuchengzi. Such a heavy naval focus suggests this project is part of the PLA Anti-Access strategy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Fist

COAS Bajwa reaches Iran on official visit: ISPR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

The Fist said:


> COAS Bajwa reaches Iran on official visit: ISPR
> View attachment 435322
> View attachment 435323
> View attachment 435324



however much we try, the Iranians will eventually betray us viz India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ziaulislam

fatman17 said:


> however much we try, the Iranians will eventually betray us viz India.


Why is military person saluting to a foreigner non military person?


----------



## Mumm-Ra

ziaulislam said:


> Why is military person saluting to a foreigner non military person?


Coz the other guy is the head of the state. Nothing wrong or demeaning about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Presser at Tehran. Gist in attached text message. “Pak Armed Forces are capable to thwart any threat with sp of nation. Prerogative of declaring Jehad rests only with state and Armed Forces are instrument for its application.” https://t.co/GR7vUlBhCi


----------



## fatman17

‏وادی راجگال میں پاکستانی چیک پوسٹ پر دہشتگردوں کے حملے کے نتیجے میں ایک جوان شہید ہو گیا
‎@OfficialDGISPR ‎@defencepk 
https://t.co/5of4jozcn2‎ https://t.co/oZxNr1RYLF


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi and Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited Line of Control (LOC) in Chirikot sector. PM AJK was also present. PM was briefed by General Officer Commanding on situation along LOC, Indian Cease Fire Violations (CFVs) targeting civilians and befitting professional response by Pakistan Army. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## fatman17

The remarkable true story of Lt. Col. Zafar Abbasi, veteran of Quaid Post, Siachen





By Shan Bin Zafar Abbasi, son of Lt. Col. Zafar Abbasi Ghazi (Shaheed).

It was approximately 11 o’ clock at night. I along with my father, Lt Col Zafar Abbasi (Retd), Medal of Good Conduct (Tamgha-e-Baslalat) was sitting in a patient’s room of an officer’s ward at CMH Rawalpindi. My father had sacrificed both of his legs and hands when he was a young lieutenant while defending the highest and the most strategic post in Siachen. His other accomplishment beside Siachen story was his struggle of reaching the senior rank of lieutenant colonel from the junior rank of lieutenant. Despite having a big physical disability, he served not just his country, but his family and the people around him even better than any ordinary person.

Lt. Col. Zafar Abbasi

My father’s blood haemoglobin level had dropped massively since the past one year and it had become difficult for him to walk and stand for long. So we as a family started using a wheelchair to move him wherever he wanted to go. I remember the time when I saw my father even running with his artificial legs, driving his car in difficult mountain areas, and standing firmly on his artificial legs for a long duration. After his Siachen incident, there were always some kind of medical problems that my father faced throughout his life and this haemoglobin problem since one year was from the same chain of health related issues.

My father was not a very talkative person. He was quiet by nature. But the night I am talking about, it was just 3 days before his death, when he talked more than usual. I believe God made him say those words so we would all know the real story of this brave man. Although I knew his story but I never knew it in such detail.

He started talking about his bachelor life, when he used to wait for a bus in early morning at the bus stop of his beautiful mountain village, Karore from where he had to go to Gordon College, Rawalpindi daily. His father was Warrant Officer (Subedar) in Army and belonged from EME Regiment. When my father received the joining call letter from Pakistan Military Academy (PMA) for military training, my grandfather was very happy. Of course, if a son of Subedar level soldier becomes an officer in the same army, it’s indeed an achievement.

When my grandfather visited PMA Kakul right after one week just to know how his son was doing, he didn’t recognize him due to his army haircut. My father complained about the strictness and harshness of the training to my grandfather. My grandfather wasn’t happy with my father after hearing that. But this was the initial phase. Slowly and steadily my father got used to that harshness and then finally, he started enjoying that strict discipline.

After being passed out from PMA, he joined 2 Field Artillery Regiment in Pakistan Army. Soon after that, he got a posting for Siachen Glacier, which was the new front between Pakistan and India at that time. My grandparents wanted my father to get engaged before leaving for Siachen. My father was not happy about it because he knew about the harsh weather conditions and the ruggedness of the terrain where he was going, but my grandparents wanted it done. Somehow my father agreed and then his engagement ceremony took place.



Lt. Col. Zafar Abbasi at Siachen

After reaching Siachen, he served at a low altitude post as an observer. The job of an observer is to establish or take charge of Observation Post (OP) in order to keep an eye on enemy movements, positions, aggressions and to respond effectively by marking targets and convoy shelling. The view of the main Siachen Glacier where enemy had taken positions was not good enough from that low altitude post. That is why an effective observation and shelling could not be done from there.

After completing the duty period on that post, my father said goodbye to his fellow soldiers, and started descending all alone, back to headquarters at Gyari sector with his gear and weapons. It took him all day to reach near Gyari sector. He was all set to go back home but then the Commanding Officer (CO) at Gyari Headquarters called him. CO informed him that they had made a post at top of the highest front peak that touches 21,000 feet near main Siachen Glacier. Siachen Glacier is of great strategic importance for Pakistan (and India) due to its location and height, but at that time they did not have any artillery observer there. Without establishing an OP, that post was incomplete. They needed an observer who could volunteer to go.

Right at that moment my father’s mind was flooded with images of his parents, his upcoming wedding and the excitement to meet his relatives and loved ones. But his nature, his upbringing and dignity didn’t allow him to put his personal happiness, joy and comfort before his country. So he said, “Sir, I volunteer to go to the Quaid post”.

The CO was happy with my father’s decision and came along to see him off. Just before leaving for Quaid Post, my father met with soldiers who were positioned at artillery guns site, which is called Battery in military language. He said to the soldiers, “Be ready all of you, I will order massive shelling from the post where I am going now”. So just like that, his journey for Quaid Post started, which was built few days back by SSG Commandos. It was located at top of a strategic peak with an elevation of 21,000 feet approx., known as Point 6260 in military language, near main Siachen Glacier. It was above the enemy lines and near the main pass to the Glacier, known as Bilafond La. Quaid Post was not only higher than all the enemy posts, but also 80% area of the Glacier could be observed from there with the naked eye.

Peak 6260, Quaid Post, Siachen.

After reaching base camp of Peak 6260, my father started climbing towards Quaid Post with the help of ropes that were fixed by SSG Commandos. But the steepness and incline level of that peak from our side was so challenging that my father described it in these words: – “There was one point before reaching the top, which was so inclined and harsh that one climbing it preferred leaving the rope and falling to die because that seemed easier in comparison. The pain and harshness one suffered while climbing up made death look easy.”

Due to less oxygen and tough incline level, it was very difficult. Anyhow, he finally reached Quaid Post just before the sunset, from where he could see the whole glacier, as well as two nearby Indian posts down below. Only SSG Commandos were stationed at Quaid Post because of its difficult reach and surviving conditions which were beyond the training of a normal military person. That’s why it was called the ‘Impossible Post’ (Namumkin Post) by Pakistanis.

Soldiers at Quaid Post were also provided oxygen cylinders in case of breathing problems because of the less oxygen in the air. One weather hardened local porter was also hired to provide nutrition and ammunition to the post on a regular basis.

Right next morning, my father chose the best location on the top ridge of the peak to establish an OP. He registered all visible targets and started shelling for the first time from that OP. Indians were surprised because previously there had not been such effective and accurate shelling carried out from Pakistani side because of the lack of clear eagle eye view of Glacier from any other OP. Their dumping gear burned and posts were damaged because of consecutive shelling and even some of their men were killed.

After every one or two days, shelling was done from Quaid OP, so Indians halted their movement during the day and started at night to avoid any detection from Quaid OP. During that same time, one day, soldiers at Quaid Post observed an Indian Lama Helicopter coming towards them, probably for marking the exact location of Quaid Post. My father related the story, “Thank God we had 12.7 Air Gun at the post, from which I started firing towards the Indian Heli. Soon, smoke started coming out of its tail and it quickly went back from where it had come”.

Indian Helicopters used to come at nearby posts including one of their strategic post known as ‘Sonam’ for dropping food supplies, equipment and men, as the same work on foot would have taken much time and strength. Indian Helicopters stopped flying above that zone because of shelling and air fire from Quaid Post. During the same time period, an Indian Army transmission was intercepted by Pakistan Army, in which they were complaining to their seniors about the shelling from Quaid Post. They also complained about the Pakistani observer who had established an OP right on their heads at Peak 6260. Of course, that was my father. All of Indian focus was now on Quaid Post. That’s why an alert was issued from headquarters to the Quaid Post to be prepared as the enemy planned to attack any time.

Along with my father, there was another officer at Quaid Post, Captain Akmal Khan from SSG, who became a very good friend of my father. Three other soldiers from SSG were present at the post along with these two officers. Captain Akmal was also engaged, so both of them used to make fun of each other in a friendly way. Before the arrival of my father at Quaid Post, only soldiers used to guard the post outside, but my father didn’t like this and he started giving guard duty himself along with the soldiers.

After spending 15 days and nights at the Quaid Post, the duty period of my father was over and he was all set to go back down. So when the porter arrived, my father said good bye to Captain Akmal and other soldiers and started descending along with the porter. It was nearly sunset and the temperature suddenly dropped to minus 25. His hands were not able to grip the rope properly because of the cold as it was the month of December. So he decided it was better to leave the next morning when sun would be up rather than risking his life at night time. So he sent the porter back down and came back up to the post. Little did he and his fellows know that it was the night when their souls and their bodies would be tested beyond their limits.

The temperature dropped massively to minus 40-50 and wind pressure rose to 50 Km/Hr., which caused the camps fly away and these 5 men were caught in a strong blizzard in a very dark night. Visibility was almost zero and wind was hitting them hard. It felt like blows from a frozen hand. My father tried a lot to connect transmission with the headquarters, but it did not connect at all due to the bad weather. Three of his men couldn’t handle the intensity of the blizzard and got martyred right in front of them. Captain Akmal also got unconscious. So by seeing all this, my father recited the Kalma (Islamic Words of Faith) and also started waiting for his death, as he had no energy left, there was no visibility and no communication.

After 24 hours, when intensity of the blizzard decreased a bit, a rescue team was sent by the headquarters from base camp to bring all the soldiers back down. After reaching to the top, the rescue team pulled all five men out of the snow. My father was conscious at that time but Akmal was in bad shape. Both were badly frost bitten. It was impossible to bring down the dead bodies of martyrs with a blizzard going on. So the rescue team decided to carry down the ones who were alive and collect martyrs bodies in the next turn.

We must salute the brave soldiers who went up for such a demanding rescue in extremely difficult conditions. After careful planning, they started descending down to the base camp along with my father and Captain Akmal very slowly and steadily.

It took them all night to bring down both of the injured officers from the top. Just before the base camp, there was a crevasse. Only one person could cross at a time. So my father said, “Go, take Akmal first. I will wait for you guys here”. So they took Captain Akmal to the base camp. My father was sitting all alone at night, while Blizzard was still going on. Suddenly he heard snow cracking and saw an avalanche coming towards him from a nearby peak. Once again, he recited Kalma and thought, this is it. But it ended before reaching him. After one hour, the rescue team came back and started helping my father to move towards the base camp. Finally they reached.

Now the big problem was to figure a way to take these officers to the main hospital! There was no treatment for such a high level of frost bite at the base camp of Peak 6260 and the blizzard was still going on outside. Than a miracle happened, a Lama Heli Pilot back in the headquarters volunteered to fly in the blizzard to bring back the injured officers. That skillful pilot flew the helicopter in the blizzard and finally came to the base camp of high altitude. Problem was that, there was no landing spot available. So he kept the heli in the air at some feet from the ground and dropped down a ladder made of ropes. My father and Captain Akmal started climbing with all the strength they had left.

There was an Indian Post at Bilafond La Pass, which was observing all this and spotted the Pakistani heli. They realized that Pakistanis had faced casualties at Quaid Post and that was why a heli had come to such height near enemy lines after a long time. So they started rocketing on the Heli.

Once again, both started reciting Kalma as these were my father words while telling the story: “One rocket passed the heli from the left, and another one from the right, but none of them had direct contact with the heli”. Finally, both of them climbed and the pilot flew them to the Combined Military Hospital (CMH), Skardu. After that, they were transported through another Heli, which brought them to CMH Rawalpindi. But as soon as they landed, Captain Akmal got martyred as his internal organs were badly frozen.

Now, my father was the only survivor left out of the five men. Next morning when my father came to consciousness, he asked about the well-being of his friend, Akmal. When he was told that his friend was no more, he was shattered. My grandparents reached the hospital to see my father as soon as they were informed, but they were unable to control themselves after seeing the condition of their young beloved son. Both of my father’s legs, one hand, and the fingers on the second were badly frost bitten. His glasses were stuck inside the skin of his nose and had to be taken off by conducting a surgery. Doctors decided to cut off both his legs to save his life as he was getting unconscious again and again, and had a very high temperature. Later on, both his hands were also operated upon.

My father’s engagement was broken off by the other party as soon as they came to know about my father’s situation. But Allah had other plans. He finally married someone who was proud to be a wife of such a gallant soldier. The truth is that God had chosen my mother to serve my father, who I think is every bit as special as my father was. She served my father all her life like nobody ever could. Of course she was the chosen one.

I, with my father, Lt. Col. Zafar Abbasi

Once I asked my father, “Didn’t you feel bad or broken after all that happened to you?” He replied, “I tried my best not to show even one sign of unhappiness or sadness to others. On the contrary, even in such conditions I used to make other people laugh which was a part of my nature”.

One of the uncles of my father once told me that “when we went to see your father at CMH, I was the one who entered the Hospital room first to see him. When your father saw me, he asked me how I was, though I was the one who should have asked this question from him. After that your father, still with frost bitten legs and hands, said this to me in a jovial way, “Did you bring anything to eat for me or just came empty handed?”

My grandmother narrated another incident about my father. Once when she helped my father go to the washroom in the hospital, she started crying and hugged him as she couldn’t see the situation of his son who was fine and all healthy just a month ago. That was the only time when tears fell from my father eyes as well and he told his mother to close the door so no one could see him crying. Of course, it is human nature; no matter how strong you are, you cannot resist crying or getting emotional in front of your mother. Before and after that, he never showed disappointment or got upset, and the proof of that is his outstanding life after Siachen, which I am witness of.

General Zia ul Haq, Chief of Army Staff, who was also the President of Pakistan at that time, came to see my father at CMH Rawalpindi. My father requested him that he did not want to leave army but wanted to serve in the army more, if not physically, then through other means. At which point, General Zia discussed my father’s request in the Core Commanders Conference with other Generals and finally allowed him to serve in the army like just other normal officers.

Later on, my father completed his Masters Degree in Computer Sciences along with many other computer courses and started serving in C4I Directorate, General Headquarters. He also used to teach Computer Sciences to officers/cadets in Army Medical College and Signals College for a long time. Lately, he served as an in-charge of IT/Computer Section at AFIC Rawalpindi and got retired respectfully at the rank of Lieutenant Colonel.

After sharing this story with all the feelings and emotions that night with me, my father passed away 3 days later. He was reciting the same Kalma at the time of his death that he used to recite when he was waiting for his death at the Quaid Post. He was an army officer, but his heart was gentle like a saint. He was a very cheerful person and the kindest and the most loving soul I have ever seen. He took care of everyone around him.

I just wonder, what would have happened if my father had lost his life with his fellow soldiers at the Quaid Post. Of course, I wouldn’t be here today writing this story that I heard from him and now all of you are reading it. It is as if God delayed his martyrdom so He could show the world that everything happens with His will, and through His men.

I, Shan Bin Zafar Abbasi, son of a veteran, do not just salute veterans, martyrs and heroes of Siachen, but salute everyone from our Pak Army and nation, who sacrificed their today for our tomorrow. Verily! You people are unbreakable, chosen ones, and on HAQ.

Lt. Col. Zafar Abbasi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gryphon

Pakistan Army has officially designated Special Security Division as _34 Light Infantry Division_.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanasifm

Gryphon said:


> Pakistan Army has officially designated Special Security Division as _34 Light Infantry Division_.



What’s is it’s insignia ??


----------



## Gryphon

khanasifm said:


> What’s is it’s insignia ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

The ditch and the wall, $500m to be spent

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gryphon

It is possible that PA may split 10 Corps, Rwp into two: a new Corps with FCNA (division equivalent) and 34 Light Infantry Div (the first formation in GB to be called a division) and existing 10 Corps (with 12, 19 & 23 ID's).


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> View attachment 436352
> View attachment 436353
> View attachment 436354
> 
> The ditch and the wall, $500m to be spent


Where are they now?

Torkham gate [emoji818]️
Torkham Fence [emoji818]️
Parachinar/Kurram Gate [emoji818]️
Parachinar/Kurram fence (Under construction)
Angoor Adda gate & Fence [emoji818]️
Chaman fence [emoji818]️
Rest of the border fence/gates (Under construction) #RokSkoToRokLo https://t.co/l6AYIc4Nw5


----------



## fatman17

Gryphon said:


> It is possible that PA may split 10 Corps, Rwp into two: a new Corps with FCNA (division equivalent) and 34 Light Infantry Div (the first formation in GB to be called a division) and existing 10 Corps (with 12, 19 & 23 ID's).


Reasons please


----------



## Gryphon

fatman17 said:


> Reasons please



Threat from IA 14 Corps whose reserves (Command reserve+Corps reserve) have grown much bigger than it's two divisions combined.


----------



## khanasifm

I think it may be because 10 CORP is the largest with 4 division and fcna plus 111, from Mangla to all the way up north aor so create 2 separate corps with 2/3 divisions plus its independent brigades each much like rest of the corps in paa most of which are 2/3 division corps

Fcna itself is a division strength plus new div due ti CEPEC 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_Corps_(Pakistan)


View attachment 436524


----------



## khanasifm




----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Thats american structure.
British-esque forces use different structure.


khanasifm said:


> View attachment 436525


----------



## khanasifm

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Thats american structure.
> British-esque forces use different structure.



In fact British now very much follow US  

Check articles in AFM and other journals Nato is mostly American lead and formations follow American patronage

The only thing different is one star [emoji294]️ vs full bird Col

Though British now follow more brigades level ops and structure than Div structure and USA too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Capt Junaid Hafiz has embraced Shahdat in Bajur Agency in a daring attack on a height being held by the terrorist, even after getting injured he continued the attack and embraced Shahdaat due to excessive bleeding, prayers
#SSG - the few the proud https://t.co/lbRHYio741


----------



## Mumm-Ra

fatman17 said:


> Capt Junaid Hafiz has embraced Shahdat in Bajur Agency in a daring attack on a height being held by the terrorist, even after getting injured he continued the attack and embraced Shahdaat due to excessive bleeding, prayers
> #SSG - the few the proud https://t.co/lbRHYio741
> View attachment 436609



إِنَّا لِلّهِ وَإِنَّـا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعونَ‎‎


----------



## fatman17

Sepoy Raham 
Shaheed of 1 LCB 
#PakArmy laid down his life for #Pakistan in Bajaur today.
RIP brother
Allah bless you & your family
Ameen https://t.co/peKa5rQs6I


----------



## alimobin memon

Inna-Lillah-e-Wa-Inna-Illah-e-Ra-ji-oon 
Allah Inko Jannat Naseeb Farmaye Aameen.


----------



## fatman17

An old photograph of Bakhtiar Rana, Musa Khan and Pattania. ( 1933/34 )
After partition, Musa became Pakistan's army chief and Pattania became Indian army chief. Bakhtiar Rana retired as a general. https://t.co/4YIQtdF2H2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Hot line

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Terrorism & Insurgency

TTP militants kill two soldiers in Pakistan's Bajaur

IHS Jane's Terrorism Watch Report - Daily Update

15 November 2017

TWO soldiers were killed and four others were wounded during an attack by Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) militants targeting check posts in Bajaur Agency in Pakistan's Federally Administered Tribal Areas (FATA) on 13 November, VOA reported. At least eight militants were killed in retaliatory fire. The TTP claimed responsibility for the attack. Military officials alleged that the militants staged the attack from inside Afghanistan.


----------



## fatman17

‏کل شہید ہونے والے سپاپی رحیم شہید کو فوجی اعزاز سے دفنا دیا گیا
اللہ شہید کو جنت الفردوس میں اعلی مقام عطا فرمائے آمین https://t.co/lryjSINNrM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Tense meeting


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan Light Commando Battalion (LCB) commandos some where near Pak Afghan border, fighting against terror and severe weather so we could sleep in our warm beds with peace. https://t.co/Djh3kVm6I8

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

PSS 1461 Maj (Retd) S M Rafi breathed his last at PNS Shifa today at 98 years of age.
He was the senior most retired Army officer alive and a veteran of World War II (Burma campaign) and the tumultuous events of 1947 and 1965 war. 
However his most crowning achievement was the military train he commanded in 1947. Loaded with tons of ammunition and hundreds of refugees aboard he virtually fought his way across a vast stretch of hostile Indian territory to safely reach Pakistan. The epic travel lasting days was marked by clashes with murderous Sikh hordes, damaged rail tracks and little food and water. 
The Pakistan Army Museum still displays the keys of his Ordnance train.
Until dementia took his cognition away he was fond of narrating his horrendous experiences of 1947 in graphic detail. 
He lived a life of supreme honesty,humility, dignity and honour and was always full of praise for Pakistan Army.
His lasting legacy should be a guiding light for us in the years to come. 

"We are not giants on our own; but we appear as giants because we are standing on the shoulders of giants '.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

Security forces on Friday claimed to have killed a top militant commander near the site where bullet-riddled bodies of 15 men were found just two days ago in Balochistan’s Turbat district.




Despatched to Hell forever

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited Headquarters Rawalpindi Corps. COAS was given comprehensive briefing on prevalent situation along LOC / Line of Actual Contact (LAC) and operational preparedness of the formations. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

fatman17 said:


> Security forces on Friday claimed to have killed a top militant commander near the site where bullet-riddled bodies of 15 men were found just two days ago in Balochistan’s Turbat district.
> View attachment 437478
> 
> Despatched to Hell forever



Wherever these swines reside it will not be far enough....no way near far enough!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

#Pakistan Army 69 officers decorated with #UN medals. https://t.co/ka6cKsyOQb

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

Major General Iftikhar Khan Janjua (Hilal-e-Jurat, Sitara-i-Pakistan, Sitara-i-Quaid-i-Azamw) was a Ahamadi. Known as hero Rann of Kutch He led his men from the front in 65 & 71 & died in service of Pakistan in 71 in Battle of Chamb. What have you done for Pakistan? https://t.co/DEY0FFhMM2

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mingle

fatman17 said:


> Major General Iftikhar Khan Janjua (Hilal-e-Jurat, Sitara-i-Pakistan, Sitara-i-Quaid-i-Azamw) was a Ahamadi. Known as hero Rann of Kutch He led his men from the front in 65 & 71 & died in service of Pakistan in 71 in Battle of Chamb. What have you done for Pakistan? https://t.co/DEY0FFhMM2
> View attachment 437630


There r were many officers who were Ahmedis .
AM zafer ch ,AirCom r Imtiaz Bahtti SJ who fought first dogfight with rafiqqi SJ 65 war ,Munir Ahmed SJ ,Malik brothers long list .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan Army soldier standing on famous Sleeping beauty mountain. You can clearly see the whole #Quetta City. #Balochistan https://t.co/BKjQtujcsh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Another UN peacekeeper from Pakistan embraced shahadat : Naik Atta ur Rahman. 154 Pakistani peacekeepers have made the ultimate sacrifice.


----------



## fatman17

Report: Noticeable Decline in Pakistan’s Terror Fatalities in 2016 https://t.co/eRhcgm5QVB


----------



## fatman17

Col Zahid Mehmood Abbasi,father of Capt Umair Abdullah Abbasi(shaheed)has been honoured by an opportunity to visit shawal valley waziristan..

#Gyrfalcon
@OfficialDGISPR 
@defencepk https://t.co/A0LVJDlkHQ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Commander Peshawer Corps Lt Gen Nazir Ahmed reaches forward areas of Bajaur Agency on Pakistan- Afghanistan border
He was briefed on cross border terrorist attacks from kunar between 13-18 November. https://t.co/WVw8UNRpl1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Last week battle in bajaur

Mocha top secured
Mano Zangal, Kaga Pass secured
Multiple TTP attacks repulsed (35-50 killed)
2 soldiers martyred

Now a road & some forts/posts & fences need to be built & we will be able to monitor & dominate a massive area inside enemy territory

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

Paa has adopted new style barb wire [emoji106] the old style is gone ???


----------



## fatman17

Sepoy Nasir Mehmood of Frontier Corps Balochistan embraced shahadat while fighting terrorists in Panodi village in Makran Division. RIP hero! #Pakistan https://t.co/vZoG64B3Qs

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

delegation from the Pakistan defense industry visited Poland last week to discuss potential cooperation with the Polish small arms industry. The meeting)—the first of three meeting scheduled for this year— saw representatives from the Pakistan Ordnance Factories (POF) and Polish Armaments Group (PGZ), and the “main topic of talks” between Lt. Gen. Durrani and PGZ board member Maciej Lew-Mirski was the “potential of the purchase and transfer of technology related to the production of small arms and ammunition” for the purpose of supplanting the Pakistan Army’s G-3 and Type 56 assault rifles. Should the Pakistan Army proceed with a small arms modernization program, PGZ estimates that the Army could require “between 500 and 800,000 new automatic rifles, which should replace existing weapons”, a program that could be worth up to $2 billion.


----------



## fatman17

Major Ishaq got shahadat during a search op last night. Please pray for him, his family, and Pakistan https://t.co/yMzUkdWpG6

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Passing out parade held at Artillery Centre Attock

Gunner Ghulam Nabi from Mastung, #Balochistan awarded Commandant's Medal for being Overall best recruit of the course by Lt Gen Humayun Aziz #Pakistan #PakArmy https://t.co/TEood5kITO


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan Welcomes US Offer to Prevent Militant Raids from Afghanistan

November 21, 2017 12:19 PM

Ayaz Gul





FILE - A sniper and spotter look out over the border in the Kitton outpost along the border fence on the border with Afghanistan in North Waziristan, Pakistan, Oct. 18, 2017.


ISLAMABAD, PAKISTAN — 

Pakistan is welcoming a U.S. military offer to take action against militants involved in cross-border raids against Pakistan from Afghan soil. Pakistani officials say the move "augurs well" for regional counterterrorism cooperation.

General John Nicholson, commander of U.S. forces in Afghanistan, told reporters in Kabul on Monday his offer was meant to discourage Pakistan's army from shooting at civilians across the Afghan border while responding to border raids by militants.

“We have also offered if they [Pakistan] have a concern about anything on this side of the Durand Line [the border] to let us know and we will act against it so that it is not necessary for cross-border shelling to occur,” said the U.S. general.

Pakistani forces last week allegedly fired hundreds of rounds of mortar shells for several days into the Afghan border province of Kunar, forcing Afghan villagers to flee their homes in harsh winter weather, according to Afghan officials.

The cross-border firing was provoked by repeated militant raids that claimed the lives of several border security personnel and wounded many more, according to Pakistani officials.

The chief spokesman for Pakistan's army, Major General Asif Ghafoor, while responding to Nicholson's remarks, told VOA his country has always offered and sought cooperation to strengthen border security.

“Unilaterally Pakistan, having cleared all areas on Pakistan side, has restored writ if [the] state, including steps like enhancing [troop] presence along the border [with Afghanistan], establishing new forts and posts and has also started to fence the border to deny freedom of movement to illegal crossers and terrorists.” Ghafoor explained.

General Nicholson also emphasized the need for improving border coordination to address mutual concerns.

"I think the concern now is that we improve the mechanisms for control along the Durand Line so that we may have mechanisms to consult before people start shooting and not after innocent people have been displaced," the general observed.

Mushahid Hussain, who heads the defense affairs committee of the Pakistani Senate, said Nicholson’s remarks are an acknowledgment of Islamabad’s “valid and justifiable” concerns regarding security management of the Pakistan-Afghanistan border.

“The U.S. promise, at long last, to address these core concerns augurs well not just for Pakistan-Afghanistan border management but also for Pakistan-U.S. counter-terror cooperation,” said Hussain.

Pakistani forces previously have also been accused of hitting civilian areas on the Afghan side, provoking street and official protests in Kabul.

Officials in Pakistan maintain anti-state fugitive militants linked to the outlawed Pakistani Taliban are using sanctuaries in Afghan border areas for plotting cross-border terrorist attacks, taking advantage of the nearly 2,600 kilometer, largely porous border between the two countries.

The Afghan government has for years alleged leaders of the Taliban are sheltering and using havens on Pakistani soil to sustain and expand insurgent activities in Afghanistan. U.S. officials back those allegations.

Islamabad denies the accusations, saying its counterterrorism operations have uprooted all terrorist infrastructures in the country, allowing Pakistani forces to strengthen border security.


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> Major Ishaq got shahadat during a search op last night. Please pray for him, his family, and Pakistan https://t.co/yMzUkdWpG6
> View attachment 438494


Major Ishaq of Pakistan Army has embraced martyrdom in D I Khan during an intelligence based operation against terrorists. May Allah accept all these sacrifices for Pakistan and give Sabar to families of our martyrs. Aameen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A 28-year-old major of the Pakistan Army was martyred on Wednesday in an exchange of fire with terrorists in Dera Ismail Khan, said a statement issued by the Inter-Services Public Relations.

Major Ishaq was killed while security forces were "conducting a search operation on presence of terrorists in a hideout" in DI Khan's Kulachi area, read the statement posted by Director General ISPR Major Gen Asif Ghafoor on Twitter.





https://twitter.com/OfficialDGISPR/status/933218803600703488


Maj Gen Asif Ghafoor

✔@OfficialDGISPR

Another son of soil Maj Ishaq embraces shahadat. "We have a sacred duty at hand of cleansing & defending our motherland; WE SHALL DO IT".

Chief of Army Staff Qamar Jawed Bajwa and other army officials attended the funeral prayers of the martyred major who leaves behind a wife and a one-year-old son.

On November 13, at least two soldiers were martyred and four others were injured in a suspected militant attack on a checkpost near the Pak-Afghan border in Bajaur Agency. The martyred soldiers were identified as Capt Junaid Hafeez and Sepoy Raham.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shane

fatman17 said:


> Sepoy Nasir Mehmood of Frontier Corps Balochistan embraced shahadat while fighting terrorists in Panodi village in Makran Division. RIP hero! #Pakistan https://t.co/vZoG64B3Qs
> View attachment 438474





fatman17 said:


> Major Ishaq got shahadat during a search op last night. Please pray for him, his family, and Pakistan https://t.co/yMzUkdWpG6
> View attachment 438494





ghazi52 said:


> A 28-year-old major of the Pakistan Army was martyred on Wednesday in an exchange of fire with terrorists in Dera Ismail Khan, said a statement issued by the Inter-Services Public Relations.
> 
> Major Ishaq was killed while security forces were "conducting a search operation on presence of terrorists in a hideout" in DI Khan's Kulachi area, read the statement posted by Director General ISPR Major Gen Asif Ghafoor on Twitter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maj Gen Asif Ghafoor
> 
> ✔@OfficialDGISPR
> 
> Another son of soil Maj Ishaq embraces shahadat. "We have a sacred duty at hand of cleansing & defending our motherland; WE SHALL DO IT".
> 
> Chief of Army Staff Qamar Jawed Bajwa and other army officials attended the funeral prayers of the martyred major who leaves behind a wife and a one-year-old son.
> 
> On November 13, at least two soldiers were martyred and four others were injured in a suspected militant attack on a checkpost near the Pak-Afghan border in Bajaur Agency. The martyred soldiers were identified as Capt Junaid Hafeez and Sepoy Raham.


InnaliAllahe wa InnailAehe rajion!
Rip our real hero's, Allah Subhan Taala inn ki qurbania qubol karain aur hamaray ghazion ko sabit qadam rakhain, Aameen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Army Pilot. 
Let me explain you the toughest flights we fly. 
Flight with a coffin, a widow and a little orphan. Yes! this makes your heart bleed while you see the country for which this offr laid his life is looted by the corrupt. Yes we hate the corrupt from the core of our heart. https://t.co/0ZdzjtNZv4

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## fatman17

Brig Mrs Nigar Johar is the 3rd female officer to reach the rank of Major General in #PakArmy.
She hails from Panjpir village in #Swabi #Pakistan https://t.co/IFfOu0KAwZ

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shane

fatman17 said:


> Army Pilot.
> Let me explain you the toughest flights we fly.
> Flight with a coffin, a widow and a little orphan. Yes! this makes your heart bleed while you see the country for which this offr laid his life is looted by the corrupt. Yes we hate the corrupt from the core of our heart. https://t.co/0ZdzjtNZv4
> View attachment 438658
> View attachment 438659



A heartbreaking post strengthened by the conviction it carries for the sad innocent eyes. Wanted to post similar last night after looking at the pic of this kid but decided not use an august martyrdom against the rotten sleaze and generalized it in another thread, the point is however, completely justified and sounds so much better comming from an Army pilot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

‏اے شہید وطن تمھاری جرآت کو سلام [emoji173]

سرفروشی ہے ایماں تمہارا،
جراَتوں کے پرستار ہو تم،
جو حفاظت کرے سرحدوں کی،
وہ فلک بوس دیوار ہو تم۔
#OurShuhadaOurPride 
#MajorIshaqShaheed https://t.co/Zj2tMR431J

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS)* visited Headquarters Southern Command, Quetta in connection with execution of ‘Khush Hal Balochistan’ (KHB) initiative. COAS and CM Balochistan were briefed in details about socio-economic and Security environment and plan for execution of KHB. Provincial administration and military commanders were also present. Plan was discussed in details. Few aspects required further deliberation at staff level which will be finalized accordingly in next few days. All aspects in security domain were approved by the COAS. Details of complete KHB initiative will be shared soon. 
COAS said that Army shall provide full support to Federal and Provincial govts for success of KHB program. He said that the program in fact is ‘Khush Hal Balochistan- Khush Hal Pakistan’. 
CM Balochistan appreciated contributions of Security apparatus for improving stability in the Province and support for execution of KHB plan. 
Earlier, upon arrival, COAS was received by Commander Southern Command Lieutenant General Asim Saleem Bajwa.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## fatman17

We salute your sacrifice sir. May Allah grant you highest rewards in Jannat and sabar to your bereaved ones #AshrafNoor https://t.co/0sSAXolJJH

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fatman17

Hav Ansar has embraced Shahaadat at Siachin in the line of duty, please pray for him, his family and Pakistan https://t.co/b9V6ZxOPrI

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Path-Finder

Inna lillahi wa inna elahi rajioun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

fatman17 said:


> Brig Mrs Nigar Johar is the 3rd female officer to reach the rank of Major General in #PakArmy.
> She hails from Panjpir village in #Swabi #Pakistan https://t.co/IFfOu0KAwZ
> View attachment 438661


@Moonlight @Dawood Ibrahim @Well.wisher @Chauvinist

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Sarbuland!
Beautiful view from a Pakistan Army post on Afghan border. https://t.co/6qz4d7FbXu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Fist

POF Delegation in Germany








in Czech Republic




Poland Armed Forces HQ




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=789253097950099

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Thats a polish flag in the picture where you say they went to germany.


The Fist said:


> POF Delegation in Germany
> View attachment 439460
> View attachment 439461
> 
> in Czech Republic
> View attachment 439462
> 
> Poland Armed Forces HQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=789253097950099

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Thats a polish flag in the picture where you say they went to germany.


Germany and Poland are neighbours


----------



## Zarvan

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Thats a polish flag in the picture where you say they went to germany.


Look at the second picture you can see German flag on table


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Thankx 4 clarification guys.


fatman17 said:


> Germany and Poland are neighbours





Zarvan said:


> Look at the second picture you can see German flag on table

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Air Platforms

Pakistan reaffirms interest in acquiring T129 ATAK combat helos

Gabriel Dominguez - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

28 November 2017

Pakistan's Minister for Defence Production, Rana Tanveer Hussain, has reaffirmed his country’s plans to acquire 30 Turkish Aerospace Industries (TAI)/AgustaWestland (AW) T129 ATAK combat helicopters, according to the Ankara-based Anadolu Agency.

During a visit to Turkey the minister told the news agency on 25 November that the process of procuring the platforms for the Pakistan Army was “90% complete”, adding that the financial aspects of the intended deal were now being considered.

He also provided further details about the procurement of four Ada (MILGEM)-class corvettes for the Pakistan Navy. “The process is complete and construction of the ship will start in near future,” said Hussain, adding that two of the corvettes will be built in Turkey while the remaining two will be constructed in Pakistan.


----------



## fatman17

Saudi Special Security Forces host Pakistani Special Forces (SSG) for the Shehab 2 exercise https://t.co/kFjnwtMA4U

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Another brave son of #Kashmir soil,captain Akbar Khan (Late) S/O Captain Hussain Khan shaheed. (Hilal-E-Jurrat, OBE, Military Cross.) https://t.co/e28KOFuUwM

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

That uniform is bad *** why did PA change it??


fatman17 said:


> Another brave son of #Kashmir soil,captain Akbar Khan (Late) S/O Captain Hussain Khan shaheed. (Hilal-E-Jurrat, OBE, Military Cross.) https://t.co/e28KOFuUwM
> View attachment 439661


----------



## Army research

Ahmet Pasha said:


> That uniform is bad *** why did PA change it??


Speaking from old family members momentos experience ( they fought in the wars against India , ranks visible on the shoulder really really attracted enemy fire , and with the officer dead or in my relatives case, injured with six bullets , commanding your men became a really difficult task


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Pak-Afghan Border in Bajour Agency today. COAS was given detailed briefing regarding ongoing efforts to effectively check terrorist infiltration routes from across the border, progress on fencing, construction of new forts / posts along the border and development of new tracks to facilitate local public.
While interacting with troops, COAS appreciated their high morale and effective border security which resulted in denying maximum cross border attack attempts by terrorists.





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

C4iSR: Joint & Common Equipment

China test-fires new laser-based C-UAS

Gabriel Dominguez and Neil Gibson - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

29 November 2017

China’s Ministry of National Defense (MND) released images on 28 November showing the test-firing in Beijing of what appears to be a new counter-unmanned aircraft system (C-UAS).

The shelter (ISO container)-based, truck-mounted C-UAS, which the MND refers to as a short-range air defence system, appears to be carried by at least two vehicles: one features detection and jamming equipment while another is fitted with a laser-based weapon.

China&#8217;s MND released images on 28 November of what appears to be the detection vehicle of a new shelter-based, truck-mounted C-UAS. The vehicle is equipped with a radar, an electronic jamming system and a small electro-optical ball turret, all of which are mounted on the shelter's roof. (Via eng.chinamil.com.cn)





The detection and jamming vehicle is equipped with a radar, an electronic jamming system, and a small electro-optical (EO) ball turret, all of which are mounted on the shelter’s roof.

A laser emitter, a tracker (EO and thermal), and a laser range-finder are present on a stabilised elevatable and rotatable platform that is mounted on the roof of another shelter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

fatman17 said:


> C4iSR: Joint & Common Equipment
> 
> China test-fires new laser-based C-UAS
> 
> Gabriel Dominguez and Neil Gibson - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
> 
> 29 November 2017
> 
> China’s Ministry of National Defense (MND) released images on 28 November showing the test-firing in Beijing of what appears to be a new counter-unmanned aircraft system (C-UAS).
> 
> The shelter (ISO container)-based, truck-mounted C-UAS, which the MND refers to as a short-range air defence system, appears to be carried by at least two vehicles: one features detection and jamming equipment while another is fitted with a laser-based weapon.
> 
> China&#8217;s MND released images on 28 November of what appears to be the detection vehicle of a new shelter-based, truck-mounted C-UAS. The vehicle is equipped with a radar, an electronic jamming system and a small electro-optical ball turret, all of which are mounted on the shelter's roof. (Via eng.chinamil.com.cn)
> View attachment 439833
> 
> 
> The detection and jamming vehicle is equipped with a radar, an electronic jamming system, and a small electro-optical (EO) ball turret, all of which are mounted on the shelter’s roof.
> 
> A laser emitter, a tracker (EO and thermal), and a laser range-finder are present on a stabilised elevatable and rotatable platform that is mounted on the roof of another shelter.




Laser weapon??? Really cutting edge


----------



## fatman17

Four Generals One War - Pakistan ki Jang. Documentary series starting tonight. First of its kind in Pakistan. @arypowerplay 10:05pm tonight with @arsched on @ARYNEWSOFFICIAL https://t.co/AhpKkerBwH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Journey from War to peace, from strong to invincible Pakistan Pakistan against #NonconventionalWar @arsched @whereangelsdare @javerias https://t.co/JmI6yJmD6d

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

I cant find this show on youtube. Could u plz post the link or the video itself.


fatman17 said:


> Four Generals One War - Pakistan ki Jang. Documentary series starting tonight. First of its kind in Pakistan. @arypowerplay 10:05pm tonight with @arsched on @ARYNEWSOFFICIAL https://t.co/AhpKkerBwH


----------



## Muhammad Omar

fatman17 said:


> C4iSR: Joint & Common Equipment
> 
> China test-fires new laser-based C-UAS
> 
> Gabriel Dominguez and Neil Gibson - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
> 
> 29 November 2017
> 
> China’s Ministry of National Defense (MND) released images on 28 November showing the test-firing in Beijing of what appears to be a new counter-unmanned aircraft system (C-UAS).
> 
> The shelter (ISO container)-based, truck-mounted C-UAS, which the MND refers to as a short-range air defence system, appears to be carried by at least two vehicles: one features detection and jamming equipment while another is fitted with a laser-based weapon.
> 
> China&#8217;s MND released images on 28 November of what appears to be the detection vehicle of a new shelter-based, truck-mounted C-UAS. The vehicle is equipped with a radar, an electronic jamming system and a small electro-optical ball turret, all of which are mounted on the shelter's roof. (Via eng.chinamil.com.cn)
> View attachment 439833
> 
> 
> The detection and jamming vehicle is equipped with a radar, an electronic jamming system, and a small electro-optical (EO) ball turret, all of which are mounted on the shelter’s roof.
> 
> A laser emitter, a tracker (EO and thermal), and a laser range-finder are present on a stabilised elevatable and rotatable platform that is mounted on the roof of another shelter.



Is Pakistan getting this


----------



## fatman17

Muhammad Omar said:


> Is Pakistan getting this


Just highlighting the developments by China which Pakistan can access if they so desire.


----------



## fatman17

Ahmet Pasha said:


> I cant find this show on youtube. Could u plz post the link or the video itself.


It was shown last night on ARY, will be on utube soon, having said that there was nothing new on this program.


----------



## fatman17

Country Risk

Riyadh conference outlines role of new Saudi-led alliance

Jeremy Binnie - Jane's Defence Weekly

30 November 2017

Key PointsThe IMCTC will facilitate capacity building and intelligence sharing.It has a military commander, but no military force has been announced.

An inaugural meeting of ministers from the Saudi-led Islamic Military Counter Terrorism Coalition (IMCTC) has gone some way towards clarifying the organisation’s envisaged activities.






Delegates to the IMCTC's first ministerial conference pose for a photograph. (Fayez Nureldine/AFP/Getty Images)

First announced by Saudi Arabia in December 2015, the IMCTC now ostensibly includes 41 countries, but it is unclear how many were represented at the conference held in Riyadh on 26 November. Lebanon and Qatar, both listed as member states, were notably absent.

The final statement published by the IMCTC said the chairman of its Council of Ministers of Defence would appoint a secretary general and a military commander, as well as approve its annual budget, rules, and regulations.

While the IMCTC’s chairman has not been identified as yet, the coalition already has an acting secretary general in the form of Saudi Arabia’s Lieutenant General Abdullah al-Saleh. Raheel Sharif, a respected retired general from Pakistan, has been recruited as its military commander, but it is still unclear what force – if any – he will command.

During his speech to the conference, which was published by the Saudi Press Agency, Sharif said the IMCTC would “act as a platform to assist member countries in their counter-terrorism operations through intelligence sharing and capacity building”.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Brainchild of Trump family. So that is why the D


fatman17 said:


> Country Risk
> 
> Riyadh conference outlines role of new Saudi-led alliance
> 
> Jeremy Binnie - Jane's Defence Weekly
> 
> 30 November 2017
> 
> Key PointsThe IMCTC will facilitate capacity building and intelligence sharing.It has a military commander, but no military force has been announced.
> 
> An inaugural meeting of ministers from the Saudi-led Islamic Military Counter Terrorism Coalition (IMCTC) has gone some way towards clarifying the organisation’s envisaged activities.
> View attachment 440006
> 
> 
> Delegates to the IMCTC's first ministerial conference pose for a photograph. (Fayez Nureldine/AFP/Getty Images)
> 
> First announced by Saudi Arabia in December 2015, the IMCTC now ostensibly includes 41 countries, but it is unclear how many were represented at the conference held in Riyadh on 26 November. Lebanon and Qatar, both listed as member states, were notably absent.
> 
> The final statement published by the IMCTC said the chairman of its Council of Ministers of Defence would appoint a secretary general and a military commander, as well as approve its annual budget, rules, and regulations.
> 
> While the IMCTC’s chairman has not been identified as yet, the coalition already has an acting secretary general in the form of Saudi Arabia’s Lieutenant General Abdullah al-Saleh. Raheel Sharif, a respected retired general from Pakistan, has been recruited as its military commander, but it is still unclear what force – if any – he will command.
> 
> During his speech to the conference, which was published by the Saudi Press Agency, Sharif said the IMCTC would “act as a platform to assist member countries in their counter-terrorism operations through intelligence sharing and capacity building”.


onald visited the habibis.


----------



## fatman17

Land Platforms

Fiscal constraints hit Pakistan’s production of Al-Khalid-I tanks

Jon Grevatt - Jane's Defence Weekly

01 December 2017

Pakistan’s land systems specialist Heavy Industries Taxila (HIT) is producing Al-Khalid-I main battle tanks (MBTs) at a rate far below capacity due to budgetary constraints, the Pakistan Senate’s Standing Committee on Defence Production was told on 30 November.

In a committee hearing, the details of which were published on the Pakistan Senate website, senior HIT officials said the state-owned enterprise is producing 18 Al-Khalid-I MBTs per year on average despite having capacity to build 50.

Officials said the lower output was due to budgetary constraints, although they did not elaborate.

HIT officials added that the company has also started preparation to develop and produce the next-generation Al-Khalid-II MBT.


----------



## fatman17

Okay guys, here are some highlights from Global Terrorism Index 2017. 

- Six countries faced the highest impact of terrorism in 2016: Iraq, Afghanistan, Nigeria, Syria, Pakistan, Yemen. 

- Pakistan isn't listed in the twenty most fatal terror attacks in 2016, a good indicator. https://t.co/lpHSA0xJLQ


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## fatman17

Osama Bin Laden died in Afghanistan in December 2001 and not in Pakistan in 2011: US Analyst
https://t.co/BZegAPldEJ https://t.co/TAACdmdQXW


----------



## BATMAN

Is this a face of 80 years old person, with kidney failure, who need dialysis every 2 months?


----------



## fatman17

NEW: Pakistani security forces say they have foiled a terror bid and seized a large cache of weaponry - including 181 RPG-7 rockets, 172 fuses and an MMRR 75 gun with 80 rounds - from Kohlu district of Balochistan. https://t.co/ZZ53Xlglh0

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Burial of baloch soldier who embraced shahadat in kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fatman17

Latest 
Securing every inch of the border of the Motherland and raising the Sabz Hilali Parcham in minus 16 temperature and tons of snow is an Ultimate Satisfaction for a Soldier. “No Power on earth can undo Pakistan” #PakistanZindabaad https://t.co/FmwjmTlERG

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Pak-Saudia Special Forces joint counter terrorism exercise ‘Al-Shehab-2’ is under way at Prince Naif Security City, Riadh. 
The two weeks long exercise started on 25 November and will continue till 10 December. “ Al-Shehab 1” was held last year in Pakistan. Pakistani contingent comprising of 68 officers and soldiers of special services group (SSG) is participating in this exercise. 
The Pak-Saudia joint exercise will help participating troops from both sides to learn from each other’s experiences in the counter terrorism field and strengthen bilateral cooperation between the two forces and the countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17




----------



## fatman17

Mattis lands in lslamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Pakistan Zindabad




__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

General James Mattis, US Secretary of Defence called on Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa at GHQ today. 
Meeting was focused on regional security with particular emphasis on Afghanistan as well as other matters of mutual interest. COAS acknowledged history of US engagements with Pakistan especially the ongoing efforts for continuing the positivity for peace in the region. He said that Pakistan has done much more than its due share .


----------



## fatman17

Inside story of this unconventional war in which our enemy is not visible like conventional war. A documentary #FourGeneralsOneWar by @arsched and team @arypowerplay https://t.co/QioMn0UqQC


----------



## fatman17

-17 °C https://t.co/QRIcVZs9wZ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Capt Hassan Musahib Javaid shaheed, Sitara-e-Basalat https://t.co/JqaN88bI4c

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

206th Corps Commanders' Conference held in #Rawalpindi on Tuesday with Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa in the chair.
The forum discussed regional and internal security situation with specific reference to #Afghanistan. ......[emoji116] https://t.co/H57J0y48zt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Progress of Operation Radd ul Fasaad, enhanced security measures along Pak-Afghan border and recently initiated ‘Khushhal Balochistan’ program aimed at stability of Balochistan through socio-economic development and security was also deliberated upon..... [emoji116]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

General Bajwa took the forum on board about his military diplomacy through his recent visits aboard and interaction with foreign dignitaries visiting Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Frontier Corps KPK is at the forefront of fencing of the Afghanistan border. #GuardiansOfTheFrontier https://t.co/kn0H7zCCR1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa was explicit and to the point in stating Pakistan's position vis a vis oft repeated American mantra of "Do More". Keep it up Chief. It is time for the world to do more now https://t.co/aGOspWUupP


----------



## fatman17

Pak Army Chief met Mad Dog. Main points: 

- Terror sanctuaries in Afg. 
- Indian use of Afg soil against Pakistan. 
- Afghan refugees must go back. 
- Agreement to look into the US concerns about "miscreants" using Pak soil to create trouble. 

I'd call this a very good meeting https://t.co/QEqqeu1bgt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A delegation comprising members of Standing Committee on Defence from both houses of the Parliament visited Chakothi and Nezapir sectors of Line of Control (LOC) today. The delegation was briefed about situation along the LOC, Cease Fire Violations by Indian Army and resultant loss of innocent civilian lives and damage to infrastructure. The delegates also visited Trade Facilitation Centre where they were apprised of trade activities carried out between India and Pakistan. 
The delegation condemned Indian provocative CFVs and appropriated professional and befitting response by Pakistan Army while also protecting the local population.





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

A delegation comprising members of Standing Committee on Defence from both houses of the Parliament visited Miranshah,North Waziristan Agency today. The delegation was briefed about operations conducted in the Agency, Pak-Afghan border security measures and socio-economic projects undertaken for the local population. The delegates lauded the efforts of Pak Army in bringing back peace and normalcy in FATA.


----------



## Inception-06

fatman17 said:


> View attachment 440653
> View attachment 440654
> 
> Mattis lands in lslamabad




No red carpet anymore, that's a good sign !

@django @Signalian

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Ulla said:


> No red carpet anymore, that's a good sign !
> 
> @django @Signalian



I'm pretty sure they sent a Major General, not even a Lt. Gen lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaimiKhan

Ulla said:


> No red carpet anymore, that's a good sign !
> 
> @django @Signalian


If u see, in last few months Pakistan has become cold hearted towards US. 

The US doesnt gets what it wants and Pakistan has been replying to them in a tone which was not there before.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

I think we are too late. This should have started when drone strikes were initiated by American fascist war machine. 
Or when Salala post attack took place.


TaimiKhan said:


> If u see, in last few months Pakistan has become cold hearted towards US.
> 
> The US doesnt gets what it wants and Pakistan has been replying to them in a tone which was not there before.


----------



## TaimiKhan

Ahmet Pasha said:


> I think we are too late. This should have started when drone strikes were initiated by American fascist war machine.
> Or when Salala post attack took place.


We were weak then, something must have changed recently due to which we have started standing up to them. 

There has been a major change, what caused is yet to be known.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Today is even a bigger fight for survival.
The goals of Indian, Americans and all other powers who were very slowly but surely surrounding us, are near their fulfillment. 
We need to get our act together and rewrite the whole software from the beginning. It might be done either in British ultra civilized style. Or in French revolution guillotine style. 

I think Pakistan is headed for a critical point in history, it can no longer remain in a stagnant state. This critical moment will either make or break Pakistan.


TaimiKhan said:


> We were weak then, something must have changed recently due to which we have started standing up to them.
> 
> There has been a major change, what caused is yet to be known.


----------



## fatman17

‏پاک فوج کا جوان Fim 92 Stinger فائر کرتے ہوئے. https://t.co/YkapEqHjUT




I thought the Stinger SAM had expired.


----------



## fatman17

FC KP Spec Ops with barret 50 calibre. https://t.co/oQYTQmYSg6


----------



## Inception-06

fatman17 said:


> ‏پاک فوج کا جوان Fim 92 Stinger فائر کرتے ہوئے. https://t.co/YkapEqHjUT
> View attachment 441383
> 
> I thought the Stinger SAM had expired.



Thats a Igla and not a stinger !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan’s War Against Terror- 
Episode -2, Tonight at 10:03PM on #ARYNEWS 

#Pakistan https://t.co/d7AF2C75wR


----------



## django

Ulla said:


> No red carpet anymore, that's a good sign !
> 
> @django @Signalian


With CPEC and the inevitable decline of US power we have a new found confidence, well done Pak army.Kudos bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

fatman17 said:


> FC KP Spec Ops with barret 50 calibre. https://t.co/oQYTQmYSg6
> View attachment 441384



RPA International Rangemaster .50 not Barret

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

at Siachen, World's Highest Battlefield https://t.co/5WWohuuhq9

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited School of Infantry and Tactics, Quetta. COAS was briefed about training at the institution. COAS also took a round of the training facilities and met the officers and soldiers under going training. COAS commended quality of training being imparted to the officers which was evident from their performance especially in operations. He advised officers to continue excelling in profession with commitment to the cause and faith in Almighty Allah.





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## fatman17

Another young officer and a soldier Pakistan Army have paid the ultimate sacrifice in North Waziristan. 2nd Lt Moeed passed out of PMA barely 2 months ago https://t.co/vpv42NsoEv

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

#UnendingSacrificesPakistanArmy
Lieutenant Moeed and Sepoy Basharat laid down their lives for Pakistan. May Allah grant Jannat to Lieutenant Moeed Shaheed and Sepoy Basharat Shaheed and provide Sabar to their families to bear their irreplaceable loss, Ameen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

“In The Name Of Those Who Died With Their Boots ON” Our peaceful sleep cost a Son of Soil #OurShaheedOurPride https://t.co/XHMlBvNkly

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

ANF destroys nearly 300 tonnes of contraband in Quetta.
Set alight by Commander Southern Command (CSC) Lieutenant General Asim Saleem Bajwa https://t.co/rFxZl645N7

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Maj Gen Asif Ghafoor*‏Verified account @OfficialDGISPR
"Freedom isn't free, it costs sons of the soil. Freedom that we enjoy today is owed to so many such bravehearts. Salute to our Martyrs"COAS.















10:19 PM - 11 Dec 2017

Salute...............


----------



## ghazi52

Mr Mohammad Bin Abdullah Al-Aeysh, Deputy Defence Minister Kingdom of Saudi Arabia called on Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa, today. 
Matters of regional security and enhanced bilateral defence cooperation were discussed. Deputy Defence Minister appreciated professional standing and performance of Pakistan Army.


----------



## fatman17

Industry

GD-OTS awarded contract for Pakistan’s AH-1Z programme

Gabriel Dominguez - Jane's Defence Weekly

11 December 2017

General Dynamics Ordnance and Tactical Systems (GD-OTS) has been awarded a USD9.06 million contract to supply 41 A/A49E-7 (V4) Point Fire and Suppression System (PFSS) gun turrets for Bell AH-1Z Viper attack helicopters in support of the US Marine Corps (USMC) and the government of Pakistan.

The US Department of Defense (DoD) announced on 7 December that the Pakistani portion of the contract, which is being awarded under the US Foreign Military Sales programme, covers USD3.09 million or 34% of the deal, while the USMC portion covers the remaining USD5.97 million or 66%.

Work will be performed in Williston, Vermont (50%); and Saco, Maine (50%), and is expected to be completed by August 2021.


----------



## fatman17

Second Lt Abdul Moeed was buried with full honors in Cavalry Ground #Lahore.
Corps Commander Lhr Lt Gen Amir Riaz,Mayor Lhr Tahir Mubashir,CCPO Lhr Amin Wanis,DIG Operations Dr. Haider Ashraf,Naval Commander Commodore SM Shahzad, Maj Gen Azhar Naveed Hayat attended the funeral. https://t.co/BHFSGYCnHH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) interacted with FATA delegations of Tribal elders and Youth Jirga at ISPR. COAS held detailed discussion with both delegations separately. Delegations acknowledged and appreciated Pakistan Army's sacrifices, efforts and contributions for peace & stability and socio economic development of FATA. Delegations expressed their respective views regarding mainstreaming of FATA and way forward.





__ https://www.facebook.com/





2ndLt Abdul Moeed Choudary Shaheed
Sepoy Basharat Shaheed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dilwalag

TaimiKhan said:


> If u see, in last few months Pakistan has become cold hearted towards US.
> 
> The US doesnt gets what it wants and Pakistan has been replying to them in a tone which was not there before.


After NAWAZ SHAREEF step down .


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Zardari, Imran Khan ya kisi aur joker kay hathon to Pakistan super power ban jaye ga na jaisey.


dilwalag said:


> After NAWAZ SHAREEF step down .


----------



## fatman17

Lance Naik Razzaq & Sepoy Khadim embraced shahadat in Karachi
Rest in peace in Heavens Dear Brothers #سلام_شہدائے_وطن https://t.co/w2EyMgxJ7p


----------



## dilwalag

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Zardari, Imran Khan ya kisi aur joker kay hathon to Pakistan super power ban jaye ga na jaisey.


ZARDARIE & IMRAN BOTH ARE NOT IN CENTRAL GOVERNMENT. DO YOU REMEMBER WHEN NAWAZ EVER TALK ABOUT JADEV. ( PLEASE DON'T TAKE PERSONAL )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Yar sub ko try kar lo. Jab mulk hi nahi bachey ga to phir try kis ko karo ge 


dilwalag said:


> ZARDARIE & IMRAN BOTH ARE NOT IN CENTRAL GOVERNMENT. DO YOU REMEMBER WHEN NAWAZ EVER TALK ABOUT JADEV. ( PLEASE DON'T TAKE PERSONAL )


----------



## fatman17

Identify this Chicago Typewriter


----------



## fatman17

At Every Call of Duty What All We Say is "ROGER" https://t.co/qxyuZJY3TP


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

@Carloskhan69 Sepoy Basharat Hussain Shaheed Son of Pakistan. https://t.co/ZkYigZXk56

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/





Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited Army marksmanship Firing Ranges near Jhelum. He was chief guest at closing ceremony of 37th Pakistan Army Rifle Association (PARA) Central Meet, the mega shooting competition of the country.

A total of 811 firers including 142 civilians and 25 teams from three services, Pakistan Rangers, Lahore Garrison Shooting Gallery, Federal Rifle association and Pakistan Police from Punjab, Sind and KPK participated in 29 events during the four weeks long PARA meet. Special feature of the meet was participation by War Wounded officers and soldiers who had overcome various levels of combat disabilities. Team of Pakistan Army scored maximum points to become champion in Inter Services Firing Competition.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

ghazi52 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited Army marksmanship Firing Ranges near Jhelum. He was chief guest at closing ceremony of 37th Pakistan Army Rifle Association (PARA) Central Meet, the mega shooting competition of the country.
> 
> A total of 811 firers including 142 civilians and 25 teams from three services, Pakistan Rangers, Lahore Garrison Shooting Gallery, Federal Rifle association and Pakistan Police from Punjab, Sind and KPK participated in 29 events during the four weeks long PARA meet. Special feature of the meet was participation by War Wounded officers and soldiers who had overcome various levels of combat disabilities. Team of Pakistan Army scored maximum points to become champion in Inter Services Firing Competition.








who is this character?


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Zaid "Robin Hood" Zaman Hamid 



Path-Finder said:


> View attachment 443044
> 
> 
> who is this character?


----------



## fatman17

RAW Paid Bastard was neutralized before his jacket could explode. #Quetta
#QuettaChurchAttack https://t.co/ec1jt7AKiW

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*In a first, army chief to brief senators on security situation*







For the very first time in Pakistan’s parliamentary history, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa will brief a Senate committee over the country’s security situation and the region.

The vital in-camera meeting of the committee, encompassing the whole upper house of parliament, was scheduled for 10am on Tuesday.

According to a notification issued by the Senate secretariat on Sunday, Director General Military Operations (DGMO) Maj-Gen Sahir Shamshad Mirza will also brief the house alongside the army chief.

The meeting was expected to devise a strategy over “the emerging national security paradigm for Pakistan with respect to recent visits/developments”.

Regional security situation following US President Donald Trump’s decision of recognising Jerusalem as Israel’s capital and Saudi Arabia’s initiative of Islamic Military Counter-Terrorism Coalition (IMCTC) were also likely to be discussed in the meeting.

Gen Qamar was also likely to take the Senate committee into confidence over US Secretary of State Rex Tillerson’s recent visit to the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*COAS briefs senators on national security*






COAS Qamar Jawed Bajwa arrives at Parliament House ahead of briefing. ─ DawnNews

Chief of Army Staff (COAS) Qamar Jawed Bajwa on Tuesday briefed the Senate Committee of the Whole House on national security during an extraordinary in-camera session presided over by Senate Chairman Raza Rabbani.

Speaking to the media after the briefing, Director General (DG) ISPR Asif Ghafoor said that the Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Maj Gen Sahir Shamshad Mirza "talked about the geo-strategic environment from a security lens, informed the Senators about threats to national security, gave an update on the war on terror and future plan of action."

He said that the briefing went on for an hour and a half, followed by a "very candid, very free, very frank, very objective" question-answer session.

"When we are together, no one can defeat us," DG ISPR said.

However, he refrained from making a detailed comment on the briefing and said that a detailed press conference will be held in the next few days.

*'Army intervened in Faizabad issue in national interest'*

Following the meeting, Senator Nihal Hashmi told _DawnNews_ that Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa denied the alleged involvement of the military in the Faizabad sit-in.

"The COAS said he will resign if the army's involvement is proved in Faizabad protests," said Nihal Hashmi.

Meanwhile, sources told _DawnNews_ that Gen Bajwa briefed the committee that the army played a role in resolving the issue of Faizabad sit-in in the national interest.

The army chief reportedly said that the police operation had pushed the situation from bad to worse as countrywide protests erupted following the action. “Had the army taken any action against the participants of the sit-in, the situation would have worsened,” Gen Bajwa was quoted as saying.

He, however, admitted that the director general of Rangers should not have signed the agreement between the government and participants of the sit-in, sources said.

"It is a matter of honour for me to address an important parliamentary committee," sources quoted the army chief as saying as he began briefing the Senate.

According to sources, the army chief added that trips to certain countries were an important aspect of military diplomacy and that the military was paying close attention to the geostrategic situation in the region.

This is the first time in six years that the military leadership has come to the Parliament House to brief lawmakers on the security situation.

Last time it was in May 2011 when then army chief Gen Ashfaq Parvez Kayani and then ISI chief Lt Gen Ahmed Shuja Pasha had briefed a joint session of parliament about the Abbottabad operation in which Al Qaeda chief Osama bin Laden had been killed by US forces.


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Lahore and witnessed the colorful concluding ceremony of Army Band Competition 2017 at Fortress Stadium Lahore. 
Bands of 15 Regimental Centres, 19 Infantry Battalions including buglers/ trumpeters from Pakistan Navy and Pakistan Rangers (Punjab) participated in the event. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited Bahawalpur to witness winter collective training exercise of mechanised formation. Commander Bahawalpur corps Lieutenant General Sher Afgun briefed COAS about training of the Corps for assigned operational tasks. 
COAS appreciated high standards of training and professional skills displayed by the formation. He said that while we are committed in War on Terror (WoT), we cannot be complacent about our preparations for response to conventional threat.





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

CIA firing missiles from drones inside Pak territory while keeping their drones inside Afghan airspace.
The Hell-fire missile they use has a range of 8 Kilometers.
They have been striking border villages of Pakistan 2-4 Kilometers from Afghan borders. https://t.co/dMHmYr7KSi


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

A new CIA-ISI joint agreement perhaps??
Or CIA unilateral actions????
Either are untollerable 


fatman17 said:


> CIA firing missiles from drones inside Pak territory while keeping their drones inside Afghan airspace.
> The Hell-fire missile they use has a range of 8 Kilometers.
> They have been striking border villages of Pakistan 2-4 Kilometers from Afghan borders. https://t.co/dMHmYr7KSi
> View attachment 444128


----------



## fatman17

RIP brave soldiers.


----------



## fatman17

no comment


----------



## fatman17

3 personnel of Bomb Disposal Unit have been martyred while clearing land mines in Tehsil Ghulam Khan, #NorthWaziristan. https://t.co/ujyw317UmP


----------



## fatman17

The three martyred Bomb disposal unit personnel are from Frontier Corps KP & are

1) Sepoy Moshin ali Turi
2) NK Inayatullah khattak
3) Sepoy Sifatullah

#wazitistan #fata https://t.co/BPf2QJlTxF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Inalilahi wa ina alaihe rajioon


fatman17 said:


> The three martyred Bomb disposal unit personnel are from Frontier Corps KP & are
> 
> 1) Sepoy Moshin ali Turi
> 2) NK Inayatullah khattak
> 3) Sepoy Sifatullah
> 
> #wazitistan #fata https://t.co/BPf2QJlTxF
> View attachment 444580
> View attachment 444581
> View attachment 444582


----------



## Sine Nomine

fatman17 said:


> The three martyred Bomb disposal unit personnel are from Frontier Corps KP & are
> 
> 1) Sepoy Moshin ali Turi
> 2) NK Inayatullah khattak
> 3) Sepoy Sifatullah
> 
> #wazitistan #fata https://t.co/BPf2QJlTxF
> View attachment 444580
> View attachment 444581
> View attachment 444582


R.I.P
Perhaps Being US ally post 9/11 was our biggest mistake.
I am sure our brass hasn't read full histroy of vietnam war and chaos,it brough into neighbouring countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jupiter2007

MUSTAKSHAF said:


> R.I.P
> Perhaps Being US ally post 9/11 was our biggest mistake.
> I am sure our brass hasn't read full histroy of vietnam war and chaos,it brough into neighbouring countries.



You can't blame others for FATA problem. FATA should have been part of NWFP 30 years ago. Backwardness of FATA is due to neglect, our Government has neglected FATA for last 70 years. Government neglected IDP, they should have been accommodated...relocated them to other part of KPK or Punjab would have solve the problem.


----------



## MastanKhan

MUSTAKSHAF said:


> R.I.P
> Perhaps Being US ally post 9/11 was our biggest mistake.
> I am sure our brass hasn't read full histroy of vietnam war and chaos,it brough into neighbouring countries.



Hi,

Children should read up on history before making such comments---or at least make themselves familiar with old news.

Many of our brass wanted to make a vietnam of the US in afg.

Becoming an ally with the U S was not the mistake---the mistake was not utilizing the opportunity in a proper manner.

Now what is up with KHORASAN in your intro---are you isis supporter.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sine Nomine

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Children should read up on history before making such comments---or at least make themselves familiar with old news.
> 
> Many of our brass wanted to make a vietnam of the US in afg.
> 
> Becoming an ally with the U S was not the mistake---the mistake was not utilizing the opportunity in a proper manner.
> 
> *Now what is up with KHORASAN in your intro---are you isis supporter*.


Chacha please make your histroy right,a country who is having an Airforc & Navy on papers and econmy debt ridden and leadership without any vision is going to make Vieatnam of America in Afghanistan.
Bold underline part tells a lot about your grip on HISTORY.


----------



## MastanKhan

MUSTAKSHAF said:


> Vieatnam of America in Afghanistan.
> Bold underline part tells a lot about your grip on HISTORY.



Hi,

Read up on the news papers around 9/11---you will find find the statements---.


----------



## Sine Nomine

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Read up on the news papers around 9/11---you will find find the statements---.


Mastan i have been on this forum for years,and i know you very well,great admirer of your criticism on top brass,rest everything after that was blunder by our brass including a kommando who loved chair.


----------



## ghazi52

Another high flying Pakistan Flag hoisted at Ganda Singh Wala on Pak-India border. Commander Multan Corps , Lieutenant General Abdullah Dogar hoisted 200 feet high flag in a ceremony charged with national fervour. DG Pakistan Rangers Punjab Major General Azhar Naveed Hayat Khan and people from all walks of life were present on the occasion.





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## fatman17

Daughter of Major Abkar Awan Shaheed expressing love for her father
Independence is not free...
It costs a son a day...
Love n best wishes to this young child for her future... https://t.co/30SOY48wxu

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited Pakistan Ordnance Factories (POF) Wah today. COAS was given detailed briefing on performance and growth of POF, research and development projects, future vision and strategy for implementation.


----------



## fatman17

Book on Punjab Regt launched. Author LtC Tahir Raja

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

COAS Qamar Bajwa identified Mohmand & Bajaur bordering TTPJA Kunar as "high threat zones", said fencing them is the military's high priority https://t.co/K4FYFf5KKa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17




----------



## ghazi52

Comd Rawalpindi Corps Lieutenant General Nadeem Raza visited posts along LOC. Commander asked troops to continue maintaining high degree of readiness for befitting response to Indian ceasefire violations.


----------



## fatman17

Vipin Narang. 

The single most abused term in Indian strategic vocabulary is “surgical strike”. What India has done in Myanmar and across the LoC is neither “surgical” nor a “strike” in the military sense. Rant over.


----------



## fatman17

Fencing continues as a top priority on the Pakistan, Afghanistan border. Nearly 400 km of the most harsh and difficult border fenced. 150 forts and 1,000 posts constructed. 1000 km to be completed by end of 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

The first group of female paratroopers completed their training on Sunday, the military announced, hailing it as a “landmark achievement.”


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

That's quite an old phoutou.


fatman17 said:


> The first group of female paratroopers completed their training on Sunday, the military announced, hailing it as a “landmark achievement.”
> View attachment 445555


----------



## fatman17

Gen (R) Khalid Shameem Wynne, former Chairman Joint Chief Of Staff has died in a road accident near Chakri. إِنَّا لِلّهِ وَإِنَّـا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعونَ https://t.co/jsFPQAwis7

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## araz

fatman17 said:


> View attachment 445552
> View attachment 445553
> View attachment 445554
> 
> Fencing continues as a top priority on the Pakistan, Afghanistan border. Nearly 400 km of the most harsh and difficult border fenced. 150 forts and 1,000 posts constructed. 1000 km to be completed by end of 2018.


A long over due step. I wish we had had the sense to start on it in 2002. With border controls we would have been so much better off.
A

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946050183745466370


----------



## ghazi52

At least five army personnel have gone missing after an avalanche hit an army base in world’s higgest battle ground Siachen.

The Pakistan army has started a rescue operation in the area with the help of locals. Heavy machinery has also been sent to speed up the rescue operation.

However, the army has still not confirmed any casualties.

While another four soldiers were killed by an avalanche in January last year, while in the previous year another four died when their vehicle was buried under an avalanche near Leh, the main city in the high-altitude region known as Ladakh.

Avalanches and landslides are common at the Siachen Glacier during the winter and temperatures there can drop as low as minus 60 degrees Celsius.

An estimated 8,000 troops have died on the glacier since 1984, almost all of them from avalanches, landslides, frostbite, altitude sickness or heart failure rather than combat.

At least 135 people, including 124 servicemen and 11 civilians, went missing in 2012 after an avalanche hit them at Gayari sector near Siachen Glacier.


----------



## fatman17

Ahmet Pasha said:


> That's quite an old phoutou.


My bad, didn't check the date


----------



## fatman17

ghazi52 said:


> At least five army personnel have gone missing after an avalanche hit an army base in world’s higgest battle ground Siachen.
> 
> The Pakistan army has started a rescue operation in the area with the help of locals. Heavy machinery has also been sent to speed up the rescue operation.
> 
> However, the army has still not confirmed any casualties.
> 
> While another four soldiers were killed by an avalanche in January last year, while in the previous year another four died when their vehicle was buried under an avalanche near Leh, the main city in the high-altitude region known as Ladakh.
> 
> Avalanches and landslides are common at the Siachen Glacier during the winter and temperatures there can drop as low as minus 60 degrees Celsius.
> 
> An estimated 8,000 troops have died on the glacier since 1984, almost all of them from avalanches, landslides, frostbite, altitude sickness or heart failure rather than combat.
> 
> At least 135 people, including 124 servicemen and 11 civilians, went missing in 2012 after an avalanche hit them at Gayari sector near Siachen Glacier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan´s first ever Girls´ Cadet College, established earlier this year in the deeply conservative northwest, brims with enthusiasm and confidence as she sketches out her life plan.

"I want to be the army chief," she tells AFP. "Why not? When a woman can be prime minister, foreign minister and governor of the State Bank, she can also be chief of the army staff ... I will make it possible and you will see."

The dreams of many women in the region were once limited to merely leaving the house.





A library at the Pakistan Army´s first Girls´ Cadet College in Mardan. Photo/AFP

Durkhanay and her 70 classmates in Mardan, a town in militancy-hit Khyber Pakthunkhwa (KP) province roughly 110 kilometres (70 miles) from Islamabad, are aiming much higher.

Cadet colleges in Pakistan, which are run by the government with officers from the military´s education branch, strive to prepare bright male students for the armed forces and civil services.

Their graduates are usually given preference for selection to the army, which in Pakistan can mean their future is secured: they are likely to be granted land and will benefit from the best resources and training in the country.

As a result such colleges play an outsized role in Pakistan´s education system, which has been woefully underfunded for decades.

According to a 2016 government study, a staggering 24 million Pakistani children are out of school, with a larger share of girls staying home than boys -- 12.8 million compared to 11.2 million.

Hundreds of boys study at the cadet colleges across the country.

But girls are still not allowed in these elite schools, with the special college at Mardan the one exception.





Durkhanay Banuri, a Pakistani cadet, gives an interview to AFP at the Pakistan Army´s first Girls´ Cadet College in Mardan. Photo/AFP 

"Such colleges can help girls qualify to be part of the armed forces, foreign service, civil services or become engineers and doctors," said retired Brigadier Naureen Satti, underscoring their importance in the long fight for equality by Pakistan´s women.

In starched khaki uniforms and red berets Durkhanay and her classmates march the parade ground, stepping to the beat of a barking drill instructor, before racing to change into physical training and martial arts kits.

Previously women were only allowed to serve in administrative posts. But military dictator Pervez Musharraf opened up the combat branches of the army, navy and air force to women beginning in 2003.

* ´Game changer´*

The military would not disclose how many of its members, which a 2015 Credit Suisse report said number more than 700,000 active personnel, are currently women.

But a senior security official told AFP on condition of anonymity that at least 4,000 are now believed to be serving in the armed forces.

He gave no further details, and it is unclear how far the women have managed to foray from their administrative past, though some have managed to become high profile role models -- including, notably, Ayesha Farooq, who in 2013 became Pakistan´s first ever female fighter pilot.





Girls attend a class at the Pakistan Army´s first Girls´ Cadet College. Photo/AFP

The Girls´ Cadet College principal, retired brigadier Javid Sarwar, vowed his students would be prepared for whatever they wanted to do, "including the armed forces".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947095210508636160
Instead of waiting for Project Azm. Why not do what Egypt has Done? The need for these drones is overdue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

I dont know bro there's been a lot of silence in the procurement department recently. All of the buzz seems to have died down. 


Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947095210508636160
> Instead of waiting for Project Azm. Why not do what Egypt has Done? The need for these drones is overdue.


----------



## alimobin memon

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947095210508636160
> Instead of waiting for Project Azm. Why not do what Egypt has Done? The need for these drones is overdue.


Are drones really that capable or its just a propaganda to create fear or worry in heart of enemy, I was never impressed by these machines in a war they wont last for long.


----------



## Path-Finder

alimobin memon said:


> Are drones really that capable or its just a propaganda to create fear or worry in heart of enemy, I was never impressed by these machines in a war they wont last for long.


Drones are the present and future! The whole world cannot be stupid in their pursuit and the yanks trying to block the access to other countries by introducing restrictions on them!


----------



## ghazi52

*Army chief sees ‘monumental challenges’ for Pakistan in 2018*
January 01, 2018


KARACHI: Chief of the Army Staff Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa has expressed the hope that the nation will continue to convert the challenges it is facing into opportunities in 2018.

A New Year message of the army chief issued by Inter-Services Public Relations director general Asif Ghafoor on his Twitter account late on Sunday night said that 2018 would have immense significance for Pakistan as it would have to face both internal and external challenges in the year.

The message read: “`A momentous year is over. 2018 is of immense significance for Pak both internally & externally with monumental challenges. Challenges are convertible into opportunities. Part we have done, remaining we can, and shall do together, IA. Nothing can defeat the spirit of Pak’. COAS.”


----------



## fatman17

Interesting. Just did the math. The US has actually given Pakistan $14.788 billion in civilian & military aid since 2001 (Source: https://t.co/tNUWdCOXWu), in addition to $14.585 billion in Coalition Support Funds, which is a reimbursement, not aid (https://t.co/Zl60GmS3Nj) https://t.co/pAfFBhHo0b


----------



## Signalian

In 1972, PA had Russian T-34 tanks in service with 15 Lancers which was used as a Recce regiment for 4 Corps, Lahore.

http://www.pakarmymuseum.com/exhibits/tank-t-3485/

I just realised the have put a pic of M-24 Chafee instead of T-34 and vice verca on their website.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

207th Corps Commanders' Conference was held at GHQ today presided by General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS). Evolving geo-strategic environment and internal security situation reviewed.





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## fatman17

2002-07: Pakistan's writ was being crumbled badly during Musharraf's era. Army got thrashed in FATA. CT course was available to SSG only. Intelligence gathering was a pure mess. Army knew only conventional warfare.

Jan-2008: That's when the Kayani doctrine began. #Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa,Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited North Waziristan Agency (NWA). COAS laid wreath at Shuhada monument Miran Shah. General Officer Commanding Miranshah gave detailed briefing about security situation, rehabilitation of TDPs and progress on socio-economic development projects in the Agency. COAS also visited newly constructed border forts and fencing along Pak-Afghan border. COAS appreciated efforts of the formation for speedy and quality work for border security measures. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa,Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited home of Muhammad Ali Khan at Gharh Khel, Karak. Mr Ali has 8 sons; three of them Lance Naik Khurshid FC KP, Naib Subedar Umer Daraz FC KP and Havaldar Sher Daraz Pak Army have laid their lives for motherland in various operations. Three are presently serving in FC KP and Pak Army while two live with them at home. Besides his own sons, his two nephews Sepoy Hazrat Ali and Sepoy Lal Marjan both Army Soldiers have alsosacrificed their lives for the country while four nephews are presently serving in Army. COAS paid rich tributes to the proud family for their great sacrifices and said that till the times we have such great parents and such brave sons no threat can deter Pakistan. COAS said that no amount of care can return the value of their patriotism and sacrifices which is leading us to a peaceful and stable Pakistan.
Muhammad Ali Khan and his family thanked COAS .






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Those fkin politicians should wash this mans shoes and drink the water for their whole lives.
They gave their lives for us and what these fkin politicans are doing.


ghazi52 said:


> General Qamar Javed Bajwa,Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited home of Muhammad Ali Khan at Gharh Khel, Karak. Mr Ali has 8 sons; three of them Lance Naik Khurshid FC KP, Naib Subedar Umer Daraz FC KP and Havaldar Sher Daraz Pak Army have laid their lives for motherland in various operations. Three are presently serving in FC KP and Pak Army while two live with them at home. Besides his own sons, his two nephews Sepoy Hazrat Ali and Sepoy Lal Marjan both Army Soldiers have alsosacrificed their lives for the country while four nephews are presently serving in Army. COAS paid rich tributes to the proud family for their great sacrifices and said that till the times we have such great parents and such brave sons no threat can deter Pakistan. COAS said that no amount of care can return the value of their patriotism and sacrifices which is leading us to a peaceful and stable Pakistan.
> Muhammad Ali Khan and his family thanked COAS .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

ghazi52 said:


> General Qamar Javed Bajwa,Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited home of Muhammad Ali Khan at Gharh Khel, Karak. Mr Ali has 8 sons; three of them Lance Naik Khurshid FC KP, Naib Subedar Umer Daraz FC KP and Havaldar Sher Daraz Pak Army have laid their lives for motherland in various operations. Three are presently serving in FC KP and Pak Army while two live with them at home. Besides his own sons, his two nephews Sepoy Hazrat Ali and Sepoy Lal Marjan both Army Soldiers have alsosacrificed their lives for the country while four nephews are presently serving in Army. COAS paid rich tributes to the proud family for their great sacrifices and said that till the times we have such great parents and such brave sons no threat can deter Pakistan. COAS said that no amount of care can return the value of their patriotism and sacrifices which is leading us to a peaceful and stable Pakistan.
> Muhammad Ali Khan and his family thanked COAS .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/



مجھے کیوں نکالا؟ ​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff, General Qamar Javed Bajwa on Wednesday visited North Waziristan Agency (NWA), where he was briefed about security situation, rehabilitation of TDPs and progress on socio-economic development projects in the Agency.








While in Saudi Arabia .................................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Japanese Foreign Minister Taro Kono meets Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa at the General Headquarters in Rawalpindi.—DawnNews

Japanese Minister for Foreign Affairs Taro Kono came to Pakistan for a two day visit on January 3.






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

VT-4 MBT in Pakistan. https://t.co/oZE3baQXTT

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Amigator

fatman17 said:


> VT-4 MBT in Pakistan. https://t.co/oZE3baQXTT
> View attachment 446624
> View attachment 446625
> View attachment 446626


For what purposes? Trials? Are PA interested in VT4?


----------



## fatman17

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/949885912787439616

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Amigator said:


> For what purposes? Trials? Are PA interested in VT4?


China dosnt want Pakistan to buy ukaranian tanks, are offering 100% TOT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

If we are to make a long term invetment we should get a nice Turkish Altay.


fatman17 said:


> China dosnt want Pakistan to buy ukaranian tanks, are offering 100% TOT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/949938481987506176

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Ahmet Pasha said:


> If we are to make a long term invetment we should get a nice Turkish Altay.


Too expensive

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Well we could develop our own cuz this tank looks very close to Al-Khalid.


fatman17 said:


> Too expensive


----------



## Amigator

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Well we could develop our own cuz this tank looks very close to Al-Khalid.


I think that VT-4 is better than Ukranian current offer. Perhaps we could be offered TOT from chine after sometime for VT-4.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Land Platforms
*Images suggest Pakistan Army may be testing Norinco VT4 MBT*
*Samuel Cranny-Evans* - Jane's Defence Weekly
08 January 2018


Images have emerged on Chinese social media suggesting that the Pakistan Army (PA) may be testing the China North Industries Corporation (Norinco) VT4 main battle tank (MBT). Published on 6 January the photographs show PA personnel inspecting a VT4 platform at an undisclosed location.

The VT4 is a third-generation MBT offered for export by Norinco. It is an improvement over the Al-Khalid MBT (also known as MBT-2000), which is currently in service with the PA, although it retains the 125 mm main gun, carousel auto-loader, and crew configuration of the older vehicle.




The PA may be testing AVIC's VT4 MBT (seen here). (Via cjdby.net)

Among the key differentiating features are the thermal-imaging capabilities and panoramic sights of the VT4, which enhance the vehicle’s ability to operate at night or in poorly lit environments.


----------



## fatman17

Competing candidates to win the title of 'Al Haider'.
1: Chinese VT4
2: Ukrainian Oplot-P
Both tanks, belonging to 3+G standard) were re optimized for retrials in Pakistan.
The winner will be modified with Turkish, Russian & Domestic components and will be called Al Haider MBT. https://t.co/xbXzNgfO33

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/950886724888010752

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi and Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited the Special Service Group (SSG) headquarters in Cherat on Thursday, the military's media wing reported.

Upon arrival, the prime minister laid a floral wreath at the Shuhada Monument, after which he was briefed about the capabilities and performance of SSG, read a statement issued by Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistani nation felt betrayed by US statements, Pak Army chief tells US commander*







*RAWALPINDI: Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa has told Commander US Central Command (Centcom) during a telephonic conversation that the Pakistani nation felt betrayed over recent US statements despite decades of cooperation, the military said in a statement on Friday.*

According to the statement issued by the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), General Bajwa received two telephone calls from General Joseph L. Votel and a US Senator over the weekend to discuss Pak-US security cooperation post the President Trump tweet.

The statement didn't mention name of the US Senator.

The statement cited the army chief as saying Pakistan will not seek resumption of aid but expect honorable recognition of its contributions, sacrifices and unwavering resolve in fight against terrorism for peace and stability in the region.

The Army Chief said, “Pakistan shall continue its sincere counter terrorism efforts even without US financial support in accordance with our national interest and shall remain committed to bring it to its logical conclusion along with other stake holders.”

He said that Pakistan has suffered hugely due to great power contestation in the region.

General Bajwa went on to say, “Pakistan is fully aware of US concerns on activities of Afghan nationals in Pakistan and we are already undertaking multiple actions through Operation ‘Radd ul Fasaad’ to deny any residual capacity to terrorists of all hue and colour for which return of Afghan Refugees is an essential prerequisite.”

“Pakistan is also strengthening border controls unilaterally but if Afghanistan genuinely feels affected from Pakistan, bilateral border management must be Kabul’s top priority as well.”

The General further said that Pakistan will keep supporting all initiatives for peace in Afghanistan despite the tendency to scapegoat Pakistan, as peace in Afghanistan is the only way to move towards enduring peace and stability in the region.

General Joseph L. Votel apprised the army chief about the US decision regarding Security Assistance and Coalition Support Fund and said that the US values Pakistan’s role towards war on terror and expected that ongoing turbulence remains a temporary phase

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

@defencedotpk Major-General Aboobaker Osman Mitha, popularize as A.O. Mitha, HJ, SPk, SQA, was a two-star rank army general who is considered a legend in the Pakistan Army, and a "stay behind" conceptual founder of Special Services Group. https://t.co/LqBFjcVa0m

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

These were people who genuinely wanted soldiery. He had everything. A very luxurious life. He left everything to become a soldier. We need this kind of people in every walk of life. Who genuinely wish to make a difference. Not just people who wanted to become "afsars".


fatman17 said:


> @defencedotpk Major-General Aboobaker Osman Mitha, popularize as A.O. Mitha, HJ, SPk, SQA, was a two-star rank army general who is considered a legend in the Pakistan Army, and a "stay behind" conceptual founder of Special Services Group. https://t.co/LqBFjcVa0m
> View attachment 447961

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

ISPR 
Pakistan Army Polo team defeated Indian Army Polo team by 15 to 3.5 goals in a most awaited thrilling match during Armed Forces international Polo tournament 2018 being held at Nigeria. Apart from Pakistan Egypt, India, Nigeria, Morocco and US teams are participating in the tournament.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## niaz

fatman17 said:


> @defencedotpk Major-General Aboobaker Osman Mitha, popularize as A.O. Mitha, HJ, SPk, SQA, was a two-star rank army general who is considered a legend in the Pakistan Army, and a "stay behind" conceptual founder of Special Services Group. https://t.co/LqBFjcVa0m
> View attachment 447961




Gen Mitha was indeed a legend. Understand he insisted on extreme physical fitness for the Commandos and is considered a father figure of the SSG. Even people such as I, have heard about his military prowess.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/952146374648311808

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

niaz said:


> Gen Mitha was indeed a legend. Understand he insisted on extreme physical fitness for the Commandos and is considered a father figure of the SSG. Even people such as I, have heard about his military prowess.


His reputation was sullied by the hammood ur rehman non report


----------



## fatman17

Footage of an Intelligence borne Op (IBO) conducted by Pak Army against a TTP Taliban terrorist cell which was planning to target educational institutions & judicial complexes. (7 March 2017) #Pakistan https://t.co/ruxPvOGf9x


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Re: Pakistan C4I @Oscar @Gryphon @Horus

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gryphon

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> Re: Pakistan C4I @Oscar @Gryphon @Horus
> 
> View attachment 448123



I have seen this report on milscint.com 
It was only trialed as per Havelsan.

http://www.havelsan.com.tr/TR/Main/urun/712/defence-out-of-box


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Gryphon said:


> I have seen this report on milscint.com
> It was only trialed as per Havelsan.
> 
> http://www.havelsan.com.tr/TR/Main/urun/712/defence-out-of-box


The website could be out of date. MSI is basically attributing this info to Levent Tanin, Naval Warfare System Engineer at Havelsan (who gave the info as part of a public speech). I don't think Havelsan would let that info come by if it were incorrect or secret.


----------



## Gryphon

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> The website could be out of date. MSI is basically attributing this info to Levent Tanin, Naval Warfare System Engineer at Havelsan (who gave the info as part of a public speech). I don't think Havelsan would let that info come by if it were incorrect or secret.



Havelsan was still promoting DOOB to PA at IDEAS 2016, three years after it was tested. No evidence it was acquired.



*Savaş YANIK:* The DOOB software, developed at the strategic and operational level, enhances decision support capability at the headquarters by compiling command and control functions and data from land, air and naval forces, is developed with HAVELSAN own resources. Tested in NATO exercises, the system has spoken of its name, which has not yet landed on the stage successfully.

System; The developments in NATO have been designed and developed to respond to needs such as joint planning and operation, efficient and fast sharing of data. On the other hand, one of the most crucial features of the system is that it can be easily adapted to any organizational structure. The DOOB system was also used as a Command Control System in an exercise conducted by the Land Forces of Pakistan and its capabilities were tested.

The tender held by the Oman Ministry of Defense; still contains almost the same scope, except size, through the joint image project, which is still under supply by SSM. Both the fact that the DOOB is produced with the latest technology and the fact that the life cycle cost is very advantageous compared to our competitions is that HAVELSAN is chosen for the highlight of Oman.

http://www.milscint.com/tr/8inci-ds...istemleri-genel-mudur-yardimcisi-savas-yanik/


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Gryphon said:


> Havelsan was still promoting DOOB to PA at IDEAS 2016, three years after it was tested. No evidence it was acquired.
> 
> 
> 
> *Savaş YANIK:* The DOOB software, developed at the strategic and operational level, enhances decision support capability at the headquarters by compiling command and control functions and data from land, air and naval forces, is developed with HAVELSAN own resources. Tested in NATO exercises, the system has spoken of its name, which has not yet landed on the stage successfully.
> 
> System; The developments in NATO have been designed and developed to respond to needs such as joint planning and operation, efficient and fast sharing of data. On the other hand, one of the most crucial features of the system is that it can be easily adapted to any organizational structure. The DOOB system was also used as a Command Control System in an exercise conducted by the Land Forces of Pakistan and its capabilities were tested.
> 
> The tender held by the Oman Ministry of Defense; still contains almost the same scope, except size, through the joint image project, which is still under supply by SSM. Both the fact that the DOOB is produced with the latest technology and the fact that the life cycle cost is very advantageous compared to our competitions is that HAVELSAN is chosen for the highlight of Oman.
> 
> http://www.milscint.com/tr/8inci-ds...istemleri-genel-mudur-yardimcisi-savas-yanik/


It could be promotion for additional DOOB orders for all we know. The recent MSI - i.e. same sources you are quoting - says a contract was actually signed in 2013. As far as Turkish defence industry issues go, this is basically the most reliable source we have (they're constantly in touch and on scene). IMO if we discount this then we might as well discount a whole lot of other things.


----------



## Gryphon

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> It could be promotion for additional DOOB orders for all we know. The recent MSI - i.e. same sources you are quoting - says a contract was actually signed in 2013. As far as Turkish defence industry issues go, this is basically the most reliable source we have (they're constantly in touch and on scene). IMO if we discount this then we might as well discount a whole lot of other things.



MSI says a contract was signed in September 2013. As per Havelsan website, they started DOOB trials in Pakistan in Dec 2013 (which ended 6 months later in 2014).

The contract/agreement was clearly related to the tests and not a purchase, IMO.


----------



## SQ8

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> Re: Pakistan C4I @Oscar @Gryphon @Horus
> 
> View attachment 448123


Happened in front of my eyes, and since 2011 actually

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

China have Sold Pakistan, 'Wing Loong' Unmanned Aerial Vehicle (UAV) along with Technology Transfer the best and most deadly attack drone now part of Pakistan Air Defense https://t.co/8QKXWhxiXF Cc.....@adgpi We dare you to attack Pakistan......

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## fatman17

Delivery of 110 6TD-2 (1200HP) is now acknowledged officially by UkrOboronProm which is Ukrainian state-owned concern managing and promoting the country’s public-sector defence industry suppliers and manufacturers, among them being Malyshev Plant.
https://t.co/4OVSW69z6O https://t.co/8rxRYLJNN3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

4 Pakistan Army soldiers embraced shahadat along LOC in Jandrot, Kotli sector. Troops were busy in Line communication maintenance when they were fired upon and hit by heavy mortar round. Exchange of fire killed 3 Indian soldiers while few injured.
#ISPR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

fatman17 said:


> Delivery of 110 6TD-2 (1200HP) is now acknowledged officially by UkrOboronProm which is Ukrainian state-owned concern managing and promoting the country’s public-sector defence industry suppliers and manufacturers, among them being Malyshev Plant.
> https://t.co/4OVSW69z6O https://t.co/8rxRYLJNN3
> View attachment 448240



wouldn't 6td-3 have been a better choice? more power to weight ratio!



fatman17 said:


> 4 Pakistan Army soldiers embraced shahadat along LOC in Jandrot, Kotli sector. Troops were busy in Line communication maintenance when they were fired upon and hit by heavy mortar round. Exchange of fire killed 3 Indian soldiers while few injured.
> #ISPR


*إِنَّا لِلّهِ وَإِنَّـا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعونَ*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Confirmation by TTP Taliban that ISI killed Commander Jan wali sheena in kunar, #Afghanistan

#LongLiveTheMarkhors https://t.co/E6FE1vbVNa

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

CENTCOM Commander to lead US military dialogues with GHQ: officials https://t.co/eNj0jHku6J

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Does PA have any dedicated mountain Division other than FCNA?
India is having several dedicated Mountain Strike Corps, while on our side GB is only covered up by FCNA which is a Division!
It should be expanded into a Mountain Holding Corps at least.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mingle

fatman17 said:


> CENTCOM Commander to lead US military dialogues with GHQ: officials https://t.co/eNj0jHku6J
> View attachment 448353


Looks like Trump administration outsource Pak policy to pentagon. I think it's good for both parties.


----------



## Army research

Jon-Snow said:


> Does PA have any dedicated mountain Division other than FCNA?
> India is having several dedicated Mountain Strike Corps, while on our side GB is only covered up by FCNA which is a Division!
> It should be expanded into a Mountain Holding Corps at least.


Nli , there's a mountain warfare training school , many units train there, most units in Kashmir have spent time on western border mountain units.


----------



## ghazi52

COAS reached Sri Lanka on a two days official visit on invitation from his counterpart. COAS held meetings with the Sri Lankan military leadership including the Chief of Def Staff, the Chiefs of all three services. COAS was given guards of honour in all three service HQs. COAS also visited the Command and Staff College Sri Lanka and interacted with faculty and staff. Sri Lankan leadership expressed their gratitude and appreciation for Pakistan's unequivocal moral and material support during Sri Lanka's successful war on terror.


----------



## fatman17

Identify the truck


----------



## fatman17

Terrorism & Insurgency

Declining militant attacks indicate lowering risk in Pakistan but rallies and religious minorities remain likely targets

Asad Ali - IHS Jane's Intelligence Weekly

15 January 2018

Key PointsMilitant attacks in Pakistan continued to decline for a third consecutive year in 2017. Attacks remained concentrated against security forces and religious minorities, while assets with enhanced security measures, such as airports and construction projects, were not targeted at all.Although attacks are likely to remain at the current lower intensity in 2018, election rallies in Punjab and Chinese expatriates in Balochistan and urban areas are likely to be increasingly targeted in the one-year outlook.Islamic State-claimed attacks increased in 2017, and are likely to continue in 2018, although an official split in the group’s Afghanistan-based faction would indicate a declining threat level.Event

According to Jane’s Terrorism and Insurgency Centre, total militant attacks in Pakistan fell to 367 in 2017 from 414 in 2016, marking a year-on-year decrease of 12% and the third consecutive year of declining attacks in the country, although militant operations have arguably stabilised following significantly larger decreases of 42% and 38% in 2015 and 2016 respectively.


----------



## fatman17

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/952138663294627840

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Fist

Askari Airline. Thoughts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

The Fist said:


> Askari Airline. Thoughts.
> View attachment 448642


what newspaper is this?


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Its probably going to be more successful than PIA. I think Sohail Aman also held a seminar for something along those lines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Fist

Path-Finder said:


> what newspaper is this?


Don't know.
Last I heard Airline Applied for License.
https://www.google.es/amp/s/propaki...-private-airlines-apply-license-pakistan/amp/


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

There's a rumour of an upcoming private airline in Pakistan seeking to lease 3 Embraer E170LRs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mingle

The Fist said:


> Askari Airline. Thoughts.
> View attachment 448642


Shaheen is by PAF. Better close PIA save. Money.PIA closed all stations at US its open field.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

NEW: Pak Army has destroyed the tower of Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan's (TTP) Umar FM Radio that was airing TTP propaganda into Pakistan. The tower was located near Pak-Afghan border. 

#Afghanistan #Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06

fatman17 said:


> NEW: Pak Army has destroyed the tower of Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan's (TTP) Umar FM Radio that was airing TTP propaganda into Pakistan. The tower was located near Pak-Afghan border.
> 
> #Afghanistan #Pakistan



After 15 years ! Bravo

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SQ8

The Fist said:


> Askari Airline. Thoughts.
> View attachment 448642


I am waiting for Askari marriage services, Askari toilet paper and Askari bubble gum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Oscar said:


> I am waiting for Askari marriage services, Askari toilet paper and Askari bubble gum.


But these guys will never get into semi-conductors/FAB. If only they understood how much there is to gain from a real industry, but short-cuts, easier money and 'guaranteed' (aka envelope) money trumps all.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SQ8

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> But these guys will never get into semi-conductors/FAB. If only they understood how much there is to gain from a real industry, but short-cuts, easier money and 'guaranteed' (aka envelope) money trumps all.


Hence why our efforts to get them to see the light will not bear fruit for another 3 generations of officers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Oscar said:


> Hence why our efforts to get them to see the light will not bear fruit for another 3 generations of officers.


It's ironic. If any one of them decided to start such a facility _*and *_then shut out all local and foreign competitors, they'd be set indefinitely. There's no contest if you're the only one who can provide the core of the armed forces' defence electronics needs and, if the commercial sector rises, consumer goods. By all means be a selfish schmuck, just be an intelligent and visionary selfish schmuck (like Ford, Magna Industries, etc).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Readerdefence

Hi why don’t they take over PIA and can revive it and name the airline Askari PIA
Thx


----------



## fatman17

A sharp contrast between VT-4 & Oplot-M. https://t.co/sc3DnwyQCg

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Are they both in Pakistan for trials??
PS
I'll take Altay any day.


fatman17 said:


> A sharp contrast between VT-4 & Oplot-M. https://t.co/sc3DnwyQCg
> View attachment 449201


----------



## fatman17

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Are they both in Pakistan for trials??
> PS
> I'll take Altay any day.


You can get 2 of these for the price of 1 altay, in anycase the selected tank will be highly modified from the baseline version.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Well theres the whole trade off of numbers vs quality.
Oplot dont seem to bring anything new to the table.


fatman17 said:


> You can get 2 of these for the price of 1 altay, in anycase the selected tank will be highly modified from the baseline version.


----------



## GriffinsRule

I didn't realize there was such a big difference in size between these two!


----------



## alimobin memon

fatman17 said:


> A sharp contrast between VT-4 & Oplot-M. https://t.co/sc3DnwyQCg
> View attachment 449201


The height of vt4 is one bad point.


----------



## ziaulislam

which one has hard kill system?


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Line of Control and Working Boundary in Khuiratta / Ratta Arayan sectors. Local commanders briefed COAS about Indian cease fire violations specifically targeting civil population across Line of Control / Working Boundary.







__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

General Bajwa visited CMH Sialkot to meet injured citizens due to recent Indian shelling.


----------



## fatman17

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Well theres the whole trade off of numbers vs quality.
> Oplot dont seem to bring anything new to the table.


In the end, the politics will sway the decision towards VT4.


----------



## fatman17

Put my Rifle on my chest, 
Box me up & Send to home, 

Say my Nation not to cry, 
Because i am a Soldier i was born to Die, https://t.co/UlVgaSr2Yr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

fatman17 said:


> Put my Rifle on my chest,
> Box me up & Send to home,
> 
> Say my Nation not to cry,
> Because i am a Soldier i was born to Die, https://t.co/UlVgaSr2Yr
> View attachment 449492


Nobody cares anymore
Noon league and democracy brigade has brainwashed Pakistani youth to hate own army. To them they die for wages and it's fair game.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

If that many bodies came daily for US. Every American would have fuked shit up for the President and all his men. The sacrifices our men are making have to make a difference. They have to result in a change or else the ghazis who fought for freedom and saw their friends die will become disgruntled and may take things in their own hands.


شاھین میزایل said:


> Nobody cares anymore
> Noon league and democracy brigade has brainwashed Pakistani youth to hate own army. To them they die for wages and it's fair game.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi - January 23, 2018
Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa inaugurated working of Army Institute of Military History (AIMH) today in a ceremony at the Army Auditorium, GHQ.





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## fatman17

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/956041428228034560


----------



## Bossman

شاھین میزایل said:


> Nobody cares anymore
> Noon league and democracy brigade has brainwashed Pakistani youth to hate own army. To them they die for wages and it's fair game.


I don’t agree with you. There is still a lot of love for the military

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

exchanging old stories with these two pilots who took me to the LoC today. We served together in the Congo a few years ago. Happy to meet here again! What a small world! https://t.co/y9rgKD4ob3





Martin Kobler

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

thanks to the Pakistani army for taking me to the LoC and for the highly interesting briefing on the spot. Also interested to learn about the confidence building measures and #unmogip. Important to see with my own eyes! Eager to see more! https://t.co/o7WkcoCwnu










More from Martin Kobler

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

With remorse it is stated that body of Lt Taha Zair who was missing since 20 Jan 2018 1200 hrs has been found.
Officer drowned in River Indus near Teh Taunsa Shareef.
Inna Lillahe wa inna elihe rajeoon
May Allah Rest him in peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

fatman17 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/956041428228034560




Thank you its to late and good bye !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Spotted this today in lobby of Home Office in London. Memorial to first Muslim to be awarded Victoria Cross - Khudadad Khan, from what is now Pakistan. https://t.co/GtZoIfKIqJ

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) is claiming a two-hour long cross-border attack in Arandu, Chitral along Pak-Afghan border targeting multiple Pakistani check-posts. Unreported in Pakistani media so far. Arandu lies on the border with Kunar Province, Afghanistan. https://t.co/IHxOWqBb7l

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

fatman17 said:


> thanks to the Pakistani army for taking me to the LoC and for the highly interesting briefing on the spot. Also interested to learn about the confidence building measures and #unmogip. Important to see with my own eyes! Eager to see more! https://t.co/o7WkcoCwnu
> View attachment 449679
> View attachment 449680
> View attachment 449681
> 
> More from Martin Kobler


Martin Kobler is a true friend of the Pakistani nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mingle

django said:


> Martin Kobler is a true friend of the Pakistani nation.


I feel same more u roam more u know ppl. He seems to active not desk guy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan and Russia are planning to hold another joint military exercise in year 2018.
@CommandEleven
https://t.co/F9ypDogW8X

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud

fatman17 said:


> Pakistan and Russia are planning to hold another joint military exercise in year 2018.
> @CommandEleven
> https://t.co/F9ypDogW8X
> View attachment 449961


the russian combat uniform looks awsome to me........


----------



## fatman17

Snap of #VT4 and #OplotM during very first Tank trials. Both MBTs failed to achieve intended results & were redirected for relevant upgradations. Currently both tanks are undergoing trials after receiving recommended upgradations. https://t.co/FwRmCB9mqS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fieldmarshal

fatman17 said:


> Snap of #VT4 and #OplotM during very first Tank trials. Both MBTs failed to achieve intended results & were redirected for relevant upgradations. Currently both tanks are undergoing trials after receiving recommended upgradations. https://t.co/FwRmCB9mqS
> View attachment 450035


They both failed trials in 2016. N in 2017 only the vt4 came back with improvements n passed the trials , oplot dident show up


----------



## PakBlood

Hello, I did'nt know where to post thisquesrion , but....

How can a Pakistan Army Cadet get transfered from PMA to the Royal Military Academy Sandhurst? What are the requirements?


----------



## fatman17

A Pakistani UN peacekeeper was killed by “members of an armed group” in the Democratic Republic of Congo on Saturday, a United Nations spokesperson said. https://t.co/losJLZCAlL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Still cant believe how General Tariq Khan almost single-handedly turned a rag tag militia into a lethal fighting force which is leading most of the ops in FATA today. https://t.co/DBOf29HFi1





Before 




After

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fatman17

YLC-48 "Spider Web", Sino AN/TPQ-49 Lightweight Counter Mortar Radar (LCMR)

The Chinese YLC-48 LCMR is a latest member of the YLC family created by the China Electronics Technology Group Corporation No.14th Research Institute. Like its US counterpart, it utilizes L-Band operation frequency for counter-fire directing. It claims to have detection range of 15 km vs 6 km of its counterpart. It's "point of origin accuracy" is said to be "60m at 7km" vs "75m at 5km" of the AN/TPQ-49

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Women in Khaki. #PakistanArmy

"No nation can rise to the height of glory unless your women are side by side with you" M Ali Jinnah #Pakistan https://t.co/8cR8LvyazT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Incog_nito

Is Pakistan looking to get new or used equipments from USA, EU, or Russia for Army?


----------



## fatman17

Oxair Online said:


> Is Pakistan looking to get new or used equipments from USA, EU, or Russia for Army?


Yes our main suppliers are 
China 
Ukraine 
Italy 
Turkey 

Others 
Germany 
Spain 
South Africa 
Brazil


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> Yes our main suppliers are
> China
> Ukraine
> Italy
> Turkey
> 
> Others
> Germany
> Spain
> South Africa
> Brazil


Sweden 
Norway


----------



## fatman17

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958428263277322240


----------



## fatman17

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958382646240862208

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Naik Naeem Raza’s last journey back to Pakistan under full military honor from Congo, Pakistan Army Martyr of UN Peace Keeping Mission #OurShaheedOurPride https://t.co/4GDEFKU6Kh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

POF Change of Command


----------



## Incog_nito

ghazi52 said:


>



Open one in Karachi!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Gen Bajwa calls on Saudi Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman








*RIYADH: Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa called on Saudi Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman in Riyadh on Thursday.*

During the meeting, they discussed bilateral military relations as well as a number of issues of common interest and stressed the close ties between the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia and Pakistan.

Vice President of the Council of Ministers and Minister of Defense were also present on the occasion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Shahadat Anniversary of Captain Zain's today 128 L/C https://t.co/MhhvlZyNgl

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959389803937763328

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

#HappyBirthday[emoji512][emoji322]
#CaptBilalZafarShaheed[emoji172]
#HeroOfPakistan
You always alive in our hearts [emoji173]️
10th anniversary in Heaven https://t.co/dfM4QW3CUz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959472298938990593

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Maj Gen Bikram Singh and Brig Qamar Bajwa in Congo, 2007. Both would later rise to COAS of their armies. https://t.co/Dt12fHv5fj

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reichsmarschall

is this true?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959774927992819713

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Jon-Snow said:


> is this true?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959774927992819713


I hope so



fatman17 said:


> Maj Gen Bikram Singh and Brig Qamar Bajwa in Congo, 2007. Both would later rise to COAS of their armies. https://t.co/Dt12fHv5fj
> View attachment 451556


Gen Bikram Singh spoke very highly of Gen Bajwa.Kudos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan Army & Frontier Corps has started shelling TTP Taliban safe havens in Dangam district of Afghanistan's kunar province. #Swat #kabal https://t.co/r1hIWNnmSJ


----------



## fatman17

Update: The deaths from today’s suicide bombing from #Swat soar to 11, 13 injured.
1: Capt Jazib
2: N/Ris Zahid
3: Swr Asif Ijaz
4: LD Nadeem 
5: Dfr Ibrahim
6: LD Asif
7: Swr Nadeem
8: Swr Ziafat
9: ALD Shakeel
10: LD Meher Khan
11: NCB Munawer


----------



## fatman17

Frontier Corps KP has liberated strategic Toap ټوپ & Khosharam خوشهرام mountains in kurram agency

Due to our absence at the border past 70 years, these peaks were gradually occupied by Afghanistan & were incorporated into Dand-e patan district of Paktia. #Pakistan https://t.co/PeIhbPlXqP


----------



## ghazi52

*COAS attends funeral prayers of Swat blast martyrs*







Funeral prayers of 11 Martyrs of Swat blast injuring at least 13 at an army camp in Swat Valley on Saturday.

According to a press release, Governor Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Iqbal Zafar Jhagra, Commander Peshawar Corps and other senior civil and military officials were also present.

Later, the COAS visited CMH Peshawar to meet injured of the incident.

The attack was claimed by the Tehreek-e-Taliban, also known as the Pakistani Taliban, in a statement sent to the media.

“God willing Tehreek-e-Taliban has started the process of revenge attacks,” Taliban spokesman Mohammad Khurasani said in the statement. “Wait for more (attacks) to follow.”

Violence in Pakistan has declined in recent years following a series of military offensives along the northwestern border with Afghanistan, but militant groups are still able to carry out bloody attacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Border Fence going up in south waziristan. https://t.co/JqxWAvgVMu

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*COAS expresses solidarity with Kashmiris*







Army Chief Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa. PHOTO: ISPR / FILE

On the occasion of Kashmir Solidarity Day, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa said on Monday the struggle of Kashmiris under Indian-rule is destined to succeed.

In a statement issued by the Inter-Services Public Relations, the army chief expressed solidarity with the people of Kashmir.

“Repression of Indian occupying forces can never suppress valiant spirit of Kashmiris who rightfully await awakening of international community for plebiscite under UN resolution,” he said. “Regardless of the ordeal, their struggle is destined to succeed Insha Allah.”



*Maj Gen Asif Ghafoor*‏Verified account @OfficialDGISPR

“Repression of Indian occupying forces can never suppress valiant spirit of Kashmiris who rightfully await awakening of international community for plebiscite under UN resolution. Regardless of the ordeal, their struggle is destined to succeed IA” COAS. 

#KashmirSolidarityDay

11:48 PM - 4 Feb 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Lieutenant General Nazir Ahmed Butt was chief guest at reintegration ceremony of 5th Batch Barra De-Radicalization Centre
https://t.co/F3dFuoKmwF https://t.co/Ugw6QPqFM4


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

DH - DEFENCE HELICOPTER

Singapore Airshow: Turkey closes in on T129 sale





8th February 2018 

by Wendell Minnick in Singapore

Pakistan is planning to buy 30 T129 Atak attack helicopters built by Turkish Aerospace Industries (TAI), said Tamer Ozmen, vice president for corporate marketing and communications, at this week’s Singapore Airshow. TAI is very close to signing a contract, he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Type 85 gets overhauled and upgraded

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Path-Finder

fatman17 said:


> A sharp contrast between VT-4 & Oplot-M. https://t.co/sc3DnwyQCg
> View attachment 449201


I think both tanks are good enough to be inducted.



fatman17 said:


> Still cant believe how General Tariq Khan almost single-handedly turned a rag tag militia into a lethal fighting force which is leading most of the ops in FATA today. https://t.co/DBOf29HFi1
> View attachment 450504
> 
> Before
> View attachment 450505
> 
> After



wow what transformation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

#HIT is in process of actively upgrading Tank fleet of Pakistan.
Below shown is column of #T85IIP after receiving upgrades in Fire control systems (FCS) and Optics. Pakistan is also updating its cameo by applying some Digital cameo patterns. https://t.co/AmTFNQ83gw

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

HIT needs to pay attention to making MRAPS.


fatman17 said:


> #HIT is in process of actively upgrading Tank fleet of Pakistan.
> Below shown is column of #T85IIP after receiving upgrades in Fire control systems (FCS) and Optics. Pakistan is also updating its cameo by applying some Digital cameo patterns. https://t.co/AmTFNQ83gw

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

General Mikhail Kostarakos, Chairman European Union Military Committee ⁠called on Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa at GHQ.





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## fatman17

Border Fence up close.


----------



## fatman17

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/962400518013444096

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Real footage of Pakistan Army using ATGM to destroy Endian check post as response of their unprovoked firing on innocent citizens @defencedotpk @MajorPoonia @majorgauravarya @adgpi https://t.co/BLaHEEOQRl


----------



## fatman17

Mountiaineer Rafal Fronia was hit by a stone causing forearm multiple fracture at el. 5900 m near K2BC#1 two days ago.
The Polish mountaineer is taken to Skardu by helicopter today.
#K2dlaPolakow #gilgitbaltistan #skardu #k2 https://t.co/NdqvrxdIgQ


----------



## fatman17

Dr Nagar Johar is recently promoted to the rank of Major General.
She is the first woman General from Swabi KPK and third from Pakistan. [emoji119] https://t.co/98LA5Lw2Q6


----------



## fatman17

COAS General Bajwa tells Afghanistan not to let it's soil used against Pakistan
13 Feb, 2018


----------



## fatman17




----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi, February 15, 2018: 

Mr. Nawaf Saeed Al-Maliki, Ambassador ok Kingdom of Saudi Arabia, met Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa, today at GHQ.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa in Germany to attend Munich Security Conference. 
Army Chief will speak at the conference giving Pakistan’s perspective on global and regional security. 
COAS will also have few sideline meetings with other participating international civilian and military leadership.


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan will send troops to Saudi Arabia on a “training and advise mission,” stressing that the troops “will not be employed outside” the kingdom. The news comes three years after Pakistan decided not to participate in the Sunni-majority, Saudi-led intervention in Yemen—which had the aim of stemming the influence of Shi’ite Iran, although the conflict has slowly descended into a proxy conflict between the two rival regional powers—after Pakistan’s parliament voted to remain neutral to avoid being pulled into a sectarian regional power struggle, in part because the country shares a border with Iran and has a sizeable Shi‘ite minority. While the number of troops to be sent remains unknown, 750-800 Pakistani servicemen are already present in Saudi Arabia, in part to guard Islamic holy sites, but they are not combat troops.


----------



## fatman17

Capt Naveed Shaheed embraced Shahadat on 8 Apr 2013, at the young age of 25. The brave soldier was shot by a sniper while fighting terrorists in Orakzai Agency. He is from 117 L/C, Unit 67 Punjab Regiment. https://t.co/EQTtYpmmuv

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Pakistani Guard return to Saudi Arabia 

READ IN: العربية
Bruce Riedel February 19, 2018


ARTICLE SUMMARY
Although the small force is officially there on a train-and-assist mission, the arrangement is reminiscent of a military practice from decades ago designed to protect the Saudi royal family from domestic and foreign threats.


Read more: http://www.al-monitor.com/pulse/ori...e-mohammad-bin-salman-role.html#ixzz57nzfZyyJ


----------



## fatman17

According to The Wall Street Journal, Gen Bajwa managed the reprieve in FATF...."Saudi Arabia’s move on behalf of Pakistan came just days after Islamabad said it would send more than 1,000 troops to the Gulf kingdom"
https://t.co/tqRAEEBM7R


----------



## django



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Defence Attaches of US, UK, France, China, Turkey and Indonesia visited Line of Control in Rawalakot Sector of AJ&K. Defence Attaches were briefed about Indian atrocities along Line of Control and deliberate targeting of civilians by Indian Army. Defence Attaches interacted with CFV victims and gained first hand knowledge about their sufferings. Dignitaries were also apprised about activities undertaken by Pak Army to provide relief to population of AJ&K.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

PMA 1948

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

Pakistani peacekeepers made ‘significant contribution’ to peace process in Liberia: UN
https://t.co/Qxq9tMT05C
@pid_gov https://t.co/QAcxdKTDRc

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Green Arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

New AK1s rolling out from HIT

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fatman17

Land Platforms

Norinco’s HJ-11 ATGW looks to have entered service with PLAGF

Richard D Fisher Jr, Washington DC - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

23 February 2018

The Red Arrow 11 (Hongjian-11 or HJ-11) anti-tank guided weapon (ATGW) produced by the China North Industries Corporation (Norinco) may have entered service with the People’s Liberation Army Ground Force (PLAGF), images released by the state-owned broadcaster China Central Television (CCTV) suggest.

The network recently released video footage showing what appears to be an HJ-11, which has also been referred to as the AFT-11, being deployed during PLAGF exercises at an undisclosed location.

An illustration of the ATGW had been seen on a commemorative coin in early 2011, but the first photographs of the HJ-11 only emerged in August 2017 in Chinese online forums.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

fatman17 said:


> View attachment 455883
> 
> New AK1s rolling out from HIT



Looks like desert camo so going to southern and lower central command Aor ??

Most of heavies > 40 ton t80, ak are in desert or southern command while medium ax t85 etc in other places
Guessing here but based on one of tc programs


----------



## fatman17

@peaceforchange @Shahidmasooddr @javerias @Jalal_Ishaq @Flyingtastic @Carloskhan69 @wolf_5711 @PDCMDOfficial @Moeedi Brig. Hussain Abbas embraced martyrdom on February 10, 2010 defending his country in Tirah Valley near the western borders of Pakistan. He lived with dignity and died with honour – #OurMartyrsOurPride https://t.co/bfcysiabC7

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BetterPakistan

fatman17 said:


> View attachment 455883
> 
> New AK1s rolling out from HIT



About 40 AK-1 will be completed by end of this fiscal year, I guess?


----------



## fatman17

BetterPakistan said:


> About 40 AK-1 will be completed by end of this fiscal year, I guess?


So what is the inventory figure now. Last known figure was ~300.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BetterPakistan

fatman17 said:


> So what is the inventory figure now. Last known figure was ~300.



I guess 40-AK 1 at the end of fiscal year 2018 and for AK about 350.


----------



## sparten

I thought the plan was for both Amroured divs to have Ak's only.

Thats 600 tanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

sparten said:


> I thought the plan was for both Amroured divs to have Ak's only.
> 
> Thats 600 tanks.


600, we're no where close to that figure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969457059233239040

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

The man who diffused more than 1000 bombs in Balochistan province alone, was martyred a week ago while diffusing a bomb. We as a nation are forever in your debt Sir. Please say a prayer for the martyr. That's the least we could do.
@fz_katherine @CaptainTigerAH @Pakistan_Army https://t.co/uVBBCPRQzF

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

COAS Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa visited Karachi Corps HQ and Malir Garrison. At Corps HQ COAS was given update on security situation of the Province especially Karachi and operational preparedness of the Corps. COAS hailed performance of Pakistan Rangers Sindh in maintaining improved security in the metropolitan.


----------



## ghazi52

COAS stayed night at Turbat during his visit to Balochistan. Earlier,in the evening COAS interacted with local elders of Turbat at Headquarters FC Balochistan (South). CM Balochistan Abdul Qudoos Bazinjo, Commander Southern Command Lieutenant General Asim Saleem Bajwa and IGFC Balochistan (South) Major General Tariq Aman were also present. 
Later, COAS attended closing ceremony of Makran Festival. Large number of local residents attended the ceremony. 






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Tipu7

fatman17 said:


> So what is the inventory figure now. Last known figure was ~300.


330+ AK (and AK1) are produced so far.


----------



## ghazi52

*Awaran* , Balochistan 5 March 2018
General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Awaran. COAS inaugurated work for Turbat- Bulaeda Road and earth breaking for construction of *Cadet College Awaran(CCA) *at Jhao. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## fatman17

Remembring the Young Hero of Pakistan Sepoy Abdull jabbar who embraced shahdat while Protecting us in D I Khan
May Allah bless his soul with highest rank in jannah Ameen

#PakArmy
#PakistanZindabad https://t.co/4FSzojtXWt

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

209th Corps Commanders' Conference chaired by COAS held at GHQ . The forum discussed internal and external security environment and progress of ongoing operations including Khushal Balochistan program. Forum pledged to carry forward the achieved successes to enduring peace and stability in the country.







__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## fatman17

VT4 spotted in Rawalpindi


----------



## fatman17

Air Platforms

Pakistan says it downed another Indian surveillance UAV

Gabriel Dominguez, London - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

07 March 2018

The Pakistani military announced on 6 March that its army troops shot down what it claimed was an Indian unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) that illegally entered Pakistani airspace across the line of control (LoC) in the disputed northern region of Kashmir.

Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), the media wing of the Pakistani military, said in a statement that the “Indian spy drone” had “violated” the LoC in the Chirikot sector.

“The drone has been taken over by Pakistan Army troops,” said ISPR, adding that the latest was the fourth such UAV shot down by Pakistan Army troops over the past 12 months.


----------



## ghazi52

*Rawalpindi, *12 Mar 2018..Lieutenant General Lindile Yam, Chief of South African Army called on Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa today at GHQ.
Upon arrival the visiting dignitary was given guard of hounor who laid floral wreath at shuhda monument. South African Army chief was given briefing on Pakistan’ contributions towards regional peace.








__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## fatman17

Saudi Arabia announces massive 30 day joint military exercise dubbed 'Gulf Shield'. Air, naval and land forces from several countries - including Pakistan, United States, United Kingdom, as well as Qatar and Turkey will be participating. https://t.co/GnnlD3UrZ1

India too


----------



## fatman17

Saudi Arabia announces massive 30 day joint military exercise dubbed 'Gulf Shield'. Air, naval and land forces from several countries - including Pakistan, United States, United Kingdom, as well as Qatar and Turkey will be participating. https://t.co/GnnlD3UrZ1


----------



## fatman17

One security personal Hanif Khan Afridi martyred in firing by terrorists from Afghanistan at Pakistani check-post in Tabaye area of Landikotal Khyber Agency. RIP https://t.co/Eooo6EfdNH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Taghma e Azm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Abbotabad: Army Chief Gen Bajwa, visited Frontier Force Regimental Centre Abbottabad. Installed Lieutenant General Ghayur Mahmood as new Colonel of Frontier Force Regiment. Ex-Army Chief Gen Raheel Sharif Retd pinned on him the badges of rank. https://t.co/nl7MSmGCla

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cuirassier

fatman17 said:


> Abbotabad: Army Chief Gen Bajwa, visited Frontier Force Regimental Centre Abbottabad. Installed Lieutenant General Ghayur Mahmood as new Colonel of Frontier Force Regiment. Ex-Army Chief Gen Raheel Sharif Retd pinned on him the badges of rank. https://t.co/nl7MSmGCla
> View attachment 459955


Is that a SBt?


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Frontier Force Regimental Centre Abbottabad. Installed Lieutenant General Ghayur Mahmood as new Colonel Commandant of the Frontier Force Regiment. COAS and General Raheel Sharif Retd pinned on him the badges of rank. Large number of serving and retired Piffer officers attended the ceremony. 
Later, COAS also addressed piffer Commanding Officers. COAS hailed contributions of piffers towards defence of the country.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi: March 16, 2018 

*General Qamar Javed Bajwa*, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Corps Headquarters Peshawar and Khyber Agency today.
At Corps HQ, COAS was given detailed briefing on security situation in FATA / KP and progress on Op RuF, return of TDPs and development works. In Khyber Agency COAS saw progress on fencing along Pak-Afghan border. COAS interacted with troops and tribal elders. COAS hailed sacrifices for peace and their full support behind efforts of security forces. He assured them that ongoing consolidation efforts shall take the current gains towards enduring peace and stability. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Rawalpindi*: 14 March, 2018
General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Headquarters Bahawalpur Corps. COAS was given detailed briefing by the commander Bahawalpur corps on operational preparedness of the formation. 
COAS appreciated the Corps for keeping themselves well prepared for response against any threat on eastern border as per assigned tasks. He said that our commitments in sub conventional combat has not lowered our attention for response to conventional threat rather it has enhanced our confidence and made us battle hardened. 






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## fatman17

1965 War: Subedar Ghulam Muhammad of 15 Punjab(Pak Army) greets Lt Col Anant Singh,CO 4 Sikh (Indian Army)as he arrives at prisoner of war camp Lahore
Lt Col Anant Singh along with143 soldiers surrendered in Khem Kharan sector
First meeting of 2 since they fought together in WWII https://t.co/BP7AtDBmLa

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

Major Raja Aziz Bhatti Shaheed , NH Punjab Regiment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

UAE troops to participate in Pakistan Day parade
ARAB NEWS PAKISTAN | Published — Tuesday 20 March 2018


----------



## fatman17

Pakistani Security Forces Patrol The Afghan border & while also looking for IEDs planted by TTP Taliban. #FATA https://t.co/qVnfFlo9M2

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GriffinsRule

fatman17 said:


> UAE troops to participate in Pakistan Day parade
> ARAB NEWS PAKISTAN | Published — Tuesday 20 March 2018



So looks like they have tempered down their anti-Pakistan rhetoric after we refused to join their ill-conceived war in Yemen along with SA. That is indeed a good sign.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Pakistanis played a "critical role" at all levels, towards the success of the UN mission in Liberia @UNMILNews, @WaldemarVrey tells us. @UNPeacekeeping marks #Pakistan's service and sacrifice https://t.co/f8LRYDOVpx


----------



## fatman17

GriffinsRule said:


> So looks like they have tempered down their anti-Pakistan rhetoric after we refused to join their ill-conceived war in Yemen along with SA. That is indeed a good sign.


They're still morons

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Oman’s defence minister acknowledges Pakistan's efforts in fight against terrorism and regional peace and stability. PHOTO: ISPR

Army chief Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa met Omani minister for defence and discussed matters of mutual interests.

“COAS, who is on an official visit to Oman, met Sayyid Badr bin Saud bin Harib Al-Busaidi,” the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said in a statement on Thursday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Capt Qasim (Now Maj) was serving in FC in Orakzai Agency when he & his patrol party was ambushed. All were martyred & he was severely injured, loosing many of his body parts.
Despite having option of retirement, he decided to serve. Watch his spirit, a true face of [emoji1191]. https://t.co/GSrqFt2s1x

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Meet military & police officers from Pakistan who are #ServingForPeace around the [emoji289] with @UNPeacekeeping in our new @Instagram story. https://t.co/UH4OQBPYqm https://t.co/bL6b5ODDd3


----------



## fatman17

What was NEW in the mechanised parade?


----------



## Inception-06

fatman17 said:


> What was NEW in the mechanised parade?



Tatra bridge vehicles, and some new Items on Al-Zarrar and AlKhalid Tank.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

If you want to cock up a military parade and air show, just call PTV. such morons.


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Day Parade* - 23 March 2018










__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gryphon

Ulla said:


> Tatra bridge vehicles, and some new Items on Al-Zarrar and AlKhalid Tank.



Those are AM-50 bridge layer's based on Tatra truck chassis, acquired few years ago.

Also shown was mine dispensing system based on MAN truck (in service with 6th Armoured Div).

Did not see any new system on tanks. A pic will help.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Rangers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

No words required

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BATMAN

I hated the commentary... most while band was playing.
There should have been one line intro. in beginning, instead of over done poetry.
Mamnoon Hussein took away half of excitement.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Women in Uniform

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Army chief discusses defence ties during Brunei Darussalam visit*






The leadership acknowledged Pakistan’s achievements in fight against terrorism. PHOTO: ISPR

Army chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa, who is on an official visit to Brunei Darussalam, met leadership of the country.

“COAS met sultan of Brunei, Haji Hassanal Bolkiah Muizzaddin Waddaulah,” the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said in a statement on Monday.

“Matters of mutual interest including bilateral defence cooperation and military to military ties between the two countries discussed,” the military’s media wing added.





PHOTO: ISPR

“COAS also met Deputy Def Minister, Maj Gen Dato Paduka Seri Haji Awang Halbi bin Mohd Yussof (retd).”

Later, the ISPR added, COAS met military leadership of the country including Commander of Brunei Land and Brunei Royal Armed Forces. Matters of mutual interest including training and security cooperation came under discussion.

The political and military leadership of Brunei acknowledged Pakistan’s achievements in fight against terrorism and efforts for regional peace and stability.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Major Zahid embraced Shahadat yesterday on LOC.May ALLAH give him highest place in Jannah [emoji1191]
#PakArmy[emoji1191] How can we forget these sacrifices? Never. They sacrifice their lives for us. 
P.S they do have their families. https://t.co/uGtnd8Yso9

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

fatman17 said:


> Major Zahid embraced Shahadat yesterday on LOC.May ALLAH give him highest place in Jannah [emoji1191]
> #PakArmy[emoji1191] How can we forget these sacrifices? Never. They sacrifice their lives for us.
> P.S they do have their families. https://t.co/uGtnd8Yso9


Major Zahid (shaheed) martyrdom will InshALLAH be avenged in a swift and appropriate action at a time and place of our choosing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*China reveals sale of advanced missile-tracking technology to Pakistan*
*Richard D Fisher Jr, Washington, DC* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
26 March 2018







China revealed on 14 March that it had sold an advanced missile-tracking system to Pakistan. Source: CAS
China has revealed the sale of an advanced missile-tracking system to Pakistan that may enhance the South Asian country’s ability to develop multiple independently targetable re-entry vehicle (MIRV) technology for its medium- to long-range missile systems.

In a 14 March statement the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) announced that its Institute of Optics and Electronics supplied Pakistan with “a set of four optical tracking measurement systems” capable of carrying out tasks such as automatic tracking, target monitoring, and image recording.

Chinese engineers and technicians completed integration tests over the past three months and provided "training and guidance" to Pakistani personnel, said the CAS, adding that the system “meets or exceeds” the agreed technical requirements "in terms of function, imaging quality, and distance and tracking accuracy".

“It [the system] has been highly praised by Pakistan and has also attracted the attention of relevant Pakistani authorities,” said the CAS, pointing out that the move represents China’s first-ever sale of large-scale optical tracking measurement equipment to the South Asian country.

Although no further details were provided in the statement, CAS released a partial image of the system indicating that it is mobile and features at least two telescopes.

Usually known as cinetheodolites, such systems, which use high-speed cameras and laser tracking, are crucial for collecting trajectory and performance data to assist missile testing and development programmes.

An advanced cinetheodolite system capable of tracking multiple targets would be useful for Pakistan’s ongoing development of MIRV technology for its ballistic missiles.

On 24 January 2017 Pakistan announced that it had conducted its first successful flight test of a new medium-range ballistic missile (MRBM) capable of delivering multiple warheads, including nuclear ones, using MIRV technology. Named Ababeel, the MRBM is said to have a maximum range of 2,200 km.

*Press Release*

*Rawalpindi- March 23, 2018*
The President of Pakistan has been pleased to grant the Military awards to the officers and men of Pakistan Army, Navy and Air Force. 4 officer and 7 men granted Sitara-i-Basalat, 116 Tamgha-i-Basalat, 75 Imtiazi Asnad, 23 Hilal-i-Imtiaz (Military), 112 Sitara-i-Imtiaz (Military) and 138 Tamgha-i-Imtiaz (Military).

Following officers and men have been conferred with:-

*Sitara-i-Basalat*

Maj Ali Salman Nasir (Shaheed), CMI, Capt Shahid Farooq Rana, Punjab, Capt Junaid Hafeez (Shaheed), Punjab, Lt Arslan Alam Satti (Shaheed), Sind, Sep Syed Sabtain Haider, SSG, Sep Kamran Afzaal (Shaheed), PR (Punjab), Sep Aftab Ahmed Khan (Shaheed), PR (Punjab), Sep Fateh Ullah (Shaheed), FC Bln, Sep Yahya Khan, FC KP, CDT-I Mirza Shahzaib Mughal, Navy, MGT-I Muhammad Aslam (Shaheed), Navy.

*Tamgha-i-Basalat*

Brig Faisal Naseer, T.Bt, CMI, Lt Col Amer Wahid (Shaheed), Baloch, Lt Col Taimoor Sultan, AK, Lt Col Ahmed Zeeshan Kalyar, CMI, Maj Hafiz Abdul Malik, CMI, Maj Muhammad Hamayun Jehanzeb (Shaheed), Avn, Maj Muzzamil Bashir (Shaheed), Avn, Maj Syed Akkas Ahad Gul, AC, Maj Muhammad Shumail javed, NLI, Maj Tasawar Hussain, Punjab, Maj Jamal Sheran (Shaheed), AK, Maj Muhammad Ishaq (Shaheed), Arty, Maj Ali Fakhar Khan, NLI, Maj Adnan Abid, Sind, Capt Muhammad Ul Husnain Nawaz (Shaheed), Sigs, 2/Lt Abdul Moeed (Shaheed), NLI, N/Sub Muhammad Ansar, FC Bln, N/Sub Ghulam Murtaza (Shaheed), NLI, N/Sub Muhammad Hussain (Shaheed), Arty, N/Sub Muhammad Shoukat Kiani (Shaheed), AK, DSR Muhammad Haroon, PR (Punjab), DSR Fayyaz Ahmed (Shaheed), PR (Sind), DSR Akif Ali, PR (Sind), SI Muhammad Shahid, PR (Punjab), Hav Saood Ahmed, FC Bln, Hav Asif Iqbal (Shaheed), PR (Punjab), Hav Muhammad Sajid, Punjab, Hav Ghulam Nazir Khan (Shaheed), NLI, Hav Syed Jabir Hussain (Shaheed), FC KP, Hav Abdul Ghani, CMI, Hav Akhtar Ali (Shaheed), CMI, Hav Sher Daraz Khan (Shaheed), FF, Hav Muhammad Munir Abbasi (Shaheed), Avn, Hav Muhammad Asif (Shaheed), Avn, Dfr Waheed Ullah, AC, L/Hav Atiq Ur Rehman (Shaheed), FF, Nk Inayat Ullah (Shaheed), FC KP, NK Shahid Hussain, FC Bln, Nk Amjid Ali (Shaheed), NLI, NK Jamroz Khan (Shaheed), FC Bln, NK Muhammad Yar Khan, FF, NK Jawaid Ali (Shaheed), Sind, NK Rehmat Ullah (Shaheed), EME/Avn, NK Aamir Saeed (Shaheed), EME/Avn, NK/NA Abdur Raoof (Shaheed), AMC, Lnk Idrees Khan (Shaheed), FC KP, Lnk Amjid Ali (Shaheed), FC KP, Lnk Fiaz Ahmed Qadri (Shaheed), Baloch, Lnk Badshah Rawan (Shaheed), Baloch, Lnk Zahir Shah (Shaheed), FC KP, Lnk Muhammad Rizwan (Shaheed), FC Bln, Lnk Maqsood Ali (Shaheed), FC Bln, Sep Aziz Ullah (Shaheed), PR(Punjab), Sep Muhammad Tanveer Ahmed (Shaheed), PR(Punjab), Sep Muhammad Abu Bakar, PR(Punjab), Sep Muhammad Aslam (Shaheed), FC Bln, Sep Irfan Ullah Khan (Shaheed), FC Bln, Sep Rahmat Aziz (Shaheed), FC Bln, Sep Wajid Ullah (Shaheed), FC Bln, Sep Nasir Mehmood (Shaheed), FC Bln, Sep Haji Khan, FC Bln, Sep Muhammad Ilyas (Shaheed), FC Bln, Sep Muhsin Abbas (Shaheed), FC KP, Sep Said Baaz (Shaheed), FC KP, Sep Qadir Khan (Shaheed), FC KP, Sep Juma Gul (Shaheed), FC KP, Sep Mohsin Ali (Shaheed), FC KP, Sep Sifat Ullah (Shaheed), FC KP, Sep Danish Nisar, Punjab, Sep Raham Sher (Shaheed), NLI, Sep Basharat Hussain (Shaheed), NLI, Sep Akbar Ali, SSG, Sep Imran Ali (Shaheed), FF, Sep Lal Mar Jan (Shaheed), FF, Sep Waheed Ahmed Khan (Shaheed), FF, Sep Atta Ur Rehman (Shaheed), FF, Sep Alawal Ud Din (Shaheed), FF, Sep Muhammad Qaiser (Shaheed), FF, Sep Irfan Naveed (Shaheed), FF, Sep Muhammad Ismail (Shaheed), Sind, Sep Assad Jan (Shaheed), Baloch, Sep Abdul Jabbar (Shaheed), Baloch/SSG, Sep Nasir Ali (Shaheed), AK, Sep Hassan Ali Shah (Shaheed), Baloch, Spr Arshad Mehmood, Engrs, Spr Saadat Ullah, Engrs, Spr Shakeel Ahmad (Shaheed), Engrs, Spr Yasir Ali (Shaheed), Engrs, Spr Muhammad Shafat Ullah (Shaheed), Engrs, Spr Ghulam Rabani (Shaheed), Engrs, Spr Umair Hussain, Engrs, Spr Imam Ali, Engrs, Spr Tabraiz Shareef, Engrs, Commander Aurangzeb Wazir Khan, Navy, Lt Arsalan Pervez, Navy, Lt Anosh Khalid, Navy, S/Lt Khurshid Ahmed, Navy, CMEA (M) Aurangzeb, Navy, CDA-IV Wajid Mehmood, LMEM(M) Shakeel Raza, Navy, LCDT M Latif Javed, Navy, CDT-I Deedar Ali, Navy, WEM(S)-I Asim Shahzad, Navy, UWT-I Muhammad Arif, Navy, MEM(H)-I Abdul Razzaq, Navy, MEM(L)-I Hafiz Wazir Ahmed, Navy, CDT-I Muhammad Israr, Navy, CDT-I Tanveer Ahmed, Navy, CT-I Shahid Hamid, Navy, MAR-I M Ghulam Farid, Navy, CDT-I Muhammad Qurban, Navy, CDT-I Muhammad Asif, Navy, Wing Commander Qurban Ali Shah, Air Force, Squadron Leader Amir Moh-Ud-Din, Air Force, Squadron Leader Ammad Tariq, Air Force.

*Imtiazi Sanad*

Brig Majid Jahangir, Punjab, Lt Col Haroon Ur Rashid, TI(M), CMI, Lt Col Muhammad Arsalan Shafi, FF, LT Col Muhammad Bilal, AC, Lt Col Faheem Raza, CMI, Lt Col Muhammad Tariq Malik, CMI, Lt Col Muhammad Anwer, Punjab, Lt Col Syed Talal Mansoor, Punjab, Lt Col Atif Azad, Punjab, Lt Col Erfan Ghani, FF, Maj Muhammad Ashfaq, AK, Maj Hasan Askari, Punjab, Maj Zeeshan Aslam, Punjab, Maj Jamshed Khan, Punjab, Maj Muhammad Umair Khan, CMI, Maj Abid Rafique, Avn, Maj Umair Nawaz, AC, Maj Abdul Moneim, Arty, Maj Shahid Yousaf Bangash, CMI, Maj Sayed Kashif Hussain, Punjab, Capt Muhammad Aslam, Sind, Capt Abdul Ghafar, Sind, Capt Usman Najeeb, ASC, Capt Malik Muhammad Azhar Hayat, Punjab, Capt Mohsin Ayub, FF, Capt Muhammad Saddam Khan, FF, Capt Hamid Kamal, FF, Sub Raziq Dad, FC Bln, Sub Muhammad Mukhtiar, FC Bln, N/Sub Jameel Ahmed, Punjab, N/Sub Muhammad Din, Arty, N/Sub Muhammad Kamran, NLI, DSR Sharaft Ullah, PR(Punjab), Inspector Shahid Zaman, PR(Sind), Hav Muhammad Afzal, Punjab, Hav Sulaiman Khan, FF, Hav Muhammad Anwar, FC Bln, NK Muhammad Irfan, FC Bln, NK Fazal Akbar, FC Bln, NK Malang Khan, FC Bln, NK Imran Ullah Khan, FF, NK Umer Hayat, Sind, NK Fazle Azeem, EME, Lnk Naeem Khan, FC Bln, Lnk Hidayat Iqbal, Sind, Lnk Khizar Iqbal, Sind, Sep Hashim Khan, FC Bln, Sep Muhammad Yaqoob Bugti, FC Bln, Sep Muhammad Rizwan, FC Bln, Sep Muhammad Aslam, FC Bln, Sep Shahid Aziz, Baloch, Sep Pervaiz Alam, Punjab, Sep Muhammad Shaheed Khan, Punjab, Sep Afsar Ali, Punjab, Sep Ahmed Anwar , Punjab, Sep Irfan Ali, FF, Sep Anwar Saeed, Sind, Sep Shabeer Ali, Sind, Sep Idress Ahmad, Baloch, Sep Jabir Ali, Baloch, TA, Zubair Khan, Arty, Air Commodore Fawad Zahir, Air Force, Group Caption Shakeel Yaqoob, Air Force, Group Captain Abuzar Khan, Air Force, Wing Commander Jawad Afzal Malik, Air Force, Wing Commander Muhammad Farhan Ibrahim Khan, Air Force, Squadron Leader Aamir Ghafor, Air Force, Squadron Leader Zahoor IIahi, Air Force, Group Captain Pervez Akhter Bhatti, Air Force, Squadron Leader Hammad Haider, Air Force, Group Captain Sanaullah Khan, Air Force, Flight Lieutenant Warda Gill, Air Force, CHF Tech Adil Farooq, Air Force.

*Hilal-i-Imtiaz (Military)*

Lt Gen Zahid Hamid, AMC GDMO, Maj Gen Azhar Abbas, Baloch, Maj Gen Nauman Mahmood, Baloch, Maj Gen Amjad Ahmad Butt, Sigs, Maj Gen Faiz Hamid, Baloch, Maj Gen Muhammad Aamer, Arty, Maj Gen Nadir Khan, FF, Maj Gen Muhammad Chiragh Haider, FF, Maj Gen Nadeem Ahmed Anjum, Punjab, Maj Gen Saeed Akhtar, Engrs, Maj Gen Khalid Javed, FF. Maj Gen Khalid Zia, Punjab, Maj Gen Saeed Ahmad Nagra, T.Bt, Baloch, Maj Gen Sohail Aziz, AMC Spec, Maj Gen Saleem Ahmad Khan, AMC Spec, Maj Gen Tahir Mukhtar, AMC Spec, Maj Gen Arshad Mehmood, AMC Spec, Rear Admiral Zain Zulfiqar, Navy, Rear Admiral Faisal Rasul Lodhi, Navy, Rear Admiral Zahid Ilyas, Navy, Air Vice Marshal Imran Khalid, Air Force, Air Vice Marshal Muhammad Khalid Dabir, Air Force, Air Vice Marshal Nadeem Tariq, Air Force.

*Sitara-i-Imtiaz (Military)*

Brig Zahid Hussain, FF, Brig Sabir Ali, Baloch, Brig Tariq Masood, AK, Brig Shahid Hassan Ali, Engrs, Brig Tariq Saeed, Engrs, Brig Mansoor Akhtar, Engrs, Brig Muhammad Sultan, Engrs, Brig Abid Hussain Bhatti, Sigs, Brig Shah Muhammad, Sigs, Brig Muhammad Zahid Usman, AC, Brig Imran Mushtaq, CMI, Brig Mohammad Iqbal Malik, Sind, Brig Naveed Ali, Arty, Brig M. Rohail, FF, Brig Atif Nawab Khan, Ord, Brig Zaki Rehman Meer, Ord, Brig Muhammad Ahmed Alvi, Engrs, Brig Muhammad Ishfaq, Engrs, Brig Khalid Mehmood Ghazi, Engrs, Brig Muhammad Riaz Ahmed, AK, Brig Muhammad Shafiq Khan, Engrs, Brig Muhammad Tahir Asalm, Arty, Brig Zakeer Ahmad Khan, Sitar-e-Eisaar, AD, Brig Nasir Khan, AK, Brig Syed Sajid Raza, Sind, Brig Zahid Hussain, Punjab, Brig Basit Shuja, AK, Brig Omer Ejaz, Sigs, Brig Ghulam Haider, Baloch, Brig Muhammad Babur Wazarat, Engrs, Brig Sajjad Sikandar Ranjha, AC, Brig Ahmad Nawaz, Sind, Brig Zubair Abbas, Engrs, Brig Nasir Saeed Khattak, AC, Brig Muhammad Latif, Arty, Brig Ahmad Fawad Azim, Arty, Brig Muhammad Younus, FF, Brig Afzal Ali Syed, Engrs, Brig Nisar Hussain Malik, AC, Brig Shafqat Ullah Shirazee, Engrs, Brig Muhammad Umar, Baloch, Brig Haroon Rashid, Punjab, Brig Syed Asif Raza, Engrs, Brig Abdul Karim, AD, Brig Tahir Mahmood, AK, Brig Saeed Ahmad , ASC, Brig Mazhar Hussain, T Bt, AC, Brig Muhammad Mumtaz Ul Haq, Engrs, Brig Najeeb Amer Gul, Baloch, Brig Za Ahmad, EME, Brig Muhammad Aamir Jhan, EME, Brig Waseem Talalib Butt, AEC, Brig Tariq Bin Sharif, AMC Spec, Brig Mst Samina Gul, AFNS, Col Saif Ul Islam, AC, Col Umar Zia Hashmi, Arty, Col Bilal Ahmad Sheikh, Arty, Col Tahir Musood, Engrs, Col Fida Ul Haq, Sigs, Col Bilal Khawaja, Sigs, Col Adeel Kazmi, NLI, Col Muhammad Ilyas, T Bt, Baloch, Col Nadeem Ahmed , AK, Col Muhammad Saleem , Baloch, Col Muhammad Umar Farooq Rana , TJ, Avn, Col Syed Mohsin Raza, S Bt, CMI, Col Qamar Saddique Raja, CMI, Col Naveed Ahmed Chaudry, CMI, Col Syed Ali Qaisar Jafri, Ord, Col Yaseen Abrar, Ord, Col Habib Aslam, EME, Col Khawar Hussain, EME, Col Imran Hussain Malik, AMC GDMO, Col Mrs Iffat Nazar, HCA Col Amjad Akram, AMC Spec, Col Mrs Humaira Tabassum, AMC Spec Col Miss Parveen Taj, AFNS, Commodore Muhammad Arshad, Navy, Commodore Dr Mohammad Junaid Khan, Navy, Commodore Asif Hussain Baig, Navy, Commodore Mujtaba Saeed, Navy, Commodore Syed Faisal Hameed, Navy, Commodore Abdul Munib, Navy, Commodore Faiq Hussain, Navy, Commodore Khalid Sammar, Navy, Local Commodore Jawad Ahmed, Navy, Local Commodore Arif Saeed, Navy, Captain Vaqar Muhammad, Navy, Captain Junaid Ali Bahadur, Navy, Captain Arshad Mahmood, Navy, Captain Muhammad Abdul Rehman Qureshi, Navy, Air Commodore Khalid-Ur-Rehman, Air Force, Air Commodore Ibrahim Asad, Air Force, Air Commodore Ahmad Hasan, Air Force, Air Commodore Waqas Ahmad Sulehri, Air Force, Air Commodore Sahibzada Shah Jahan, Air Force, Air Commodore Syed Farhat Nadeem, Air Force, Air Commodore Tariq Zia, Air Force, Air Commodore Soban Nazir Syed, Air Force, Air Commodore Syed Anjum Asghar Zaidi, Air Force, Air Commodore Omar Ameen, Air Force, Air Commodore Rehan Munir, Air Force, Air Commodore Noman Dawood, Air Force, Air Commodore Aabid Iftikhar Malik, Air Force, Air Commodore Muhammad Ikram-Ul-Haq Noor, Air Force, Air Commodore Muhammad Zafar Khan, Air Force, Air Commodore Rokhan Khalil, Air Force, Air Commodore Abid Javed, Air Force, Group Captain Badar Farooq, Air Force, Group Captain Muhammad Tariq Zia, Air Force, Group Captain Hamid Mehmood Khan, Air Force.

*Tamgha-i-Imtiaz (Military)*

Lt Col Khalid Mehmood, AC, Lt Col Muhammad Jamshed Shahid, AC, Lt Col Zarrar Bari, Arty, Lt Col Javed Akhtar Shahid, Arty, Lt Col Muhammad Jouhar Ali, Arty, Lt Col Syed Zaigham Abbas Zaidi, Arty, Lt Col Rao Farrukh Suleman, Arty, Lt Col Tariq Shahbaz Khan Niazi, Arty, Lt Col Kamran Ahmed, Lt Col Fakhir Zafar, Arty, Lt Col Sajid Mehmood, Arty, Lt Col Mohammad Zulifiqar Ali, Arty, Lt Col Muhammad Abid Kaleem, Arty, Lt Col Faisal Zaman Khan, AD, Lt Col Mohammad Kamran, AD, Lt Col Asad Tanvir, AD, Lt Col Adnan Ahsan, Engrs, Lt Col Kamran Arshad Satti, Engrs, Lt Col Sajjad Zaheer, Engrs, Lt Col Shahid Bashir Khan, Engrs, Lt Col Imran Javaid, Engrs, Lt Col Ashfaq Naseem Malik, Sigs, Lt Col Muhammad Saad Ali, Sigs, Lt Col Alamdar Hussain, Punjab, Lt Col Sohail Ahmed, Punjab, Lt Col Sajid Hussain Bhatti, Punjab, Lt Col Riaz Ahmed Jan, Punjab, Lt Col Aamir Hayat, Baloch, Lt Col Tabasam Mahboob, Baloch, Lt Col Fawad Ahmed Khan, Baloch, Lt Col Masood Hayat, Baloch, Lt Col Muhammad Rafique, FF, Lt Col Zafar Ali Khan, FF, Lt Col Nasir Latif, FF, Lt Col Farhan Ahmad Mir, FF, Lt Col Hameed Shah, FF, Lt Col Imtiaz Ahmed, FF, Lt Col Muhammad Akhtar, AK, Lt Col Muhammad Nasir Ijaz, AK, Lt Col Muhammad Khalid, AK, Lt Col Ashfaq Ahmad, AK, Lt Col Safdar Saleem, Sind, Lt Col Muhammad Mazhar Latif, Sind, Lt Col Muhammad Alam Hashmi, Avn, Lt Col Malik Mumtaz Ahmed, Lt Col Mazhar Ul Haq, S Bt, Avn, Lt Col Muhammad Shoaib Abbasi, CMI, Lt Col Vijhat Bashir, CMI, Lt Col Naseer Yasin, CMI, Lt Col Muhammad Zahid Bashir, CMI, Lt Col Imtinan Ul Hassan Kazmi, CMI, Lt Col Farooq Ahmed, ASC, Lt Col Syed Athar Hussain, ASC, Lt Col Mukhtar Ahmad, ASC, Lt Col Khawaja Fazal Wahid, NLI, Lt Col Amjad Mushtaq, Ord, Lt Col Muhammad Faraz, EME, Lt Col Faisal Karim, ICTO, Lt Col Abdul Basit, AEC, Lt Col Arif Mahmood, GL, Lt Col Haseeb Ahmed, AMC GDMO, Lt Col Raja Nazir Ahmed, HCA, Lt Col Masud Ahmed, HCA, Lt Col Amjad Mahmood, AMC Spec, Lt Col Mian Sarfraz Gul, AMC Spec, Lt Col Adnan Anwar , AMC Spec, Lt Col Mrs Nazma Ayub, ADC, Lt Col Mrs Memoona Zishan, AFNS, Lt Col Mrs Yasmin Akhtar, AFNS, Lt Col Mrs Farhat Nasreen, AFNS, Maj Habib Ullah Khan, AC, Maj Akhtar Abbas, AC, Maj Muhammad Hasnat Haider, Arty, Maj Asim Sharif, Arty, Maj Arshad Ali, Arty, Maj Umar Farooq Chohan, Arty. Maj Muhammad Umar Khalid, Arty, Maj Fouad Bakht, Arty, Maj Matloob Akram, Arty, Maj Babar Masood Khan, Ad, Maj Suhail Ahmad, AD, Maj Muhammad Aslam, Engrs, Maj Furqan Ahmed Khan, Engrs, Maj Muhammad Rashid Rauf, Engrs, Maj Iftikhar Ali, Sigs, Maj Khawaja Kashif Saleem, Punjab, Maj Javed Iqbal Awan, Punjab, Maj Muhammad Imran Ali, Punjab, Maj Farooq Shah, Baloch, Maj Malik Muhammad Shahid Usman, Baloch, Maj Hassan Imran, FF, Maj Nabeel Shahzad, AK, Maj Shah Nawaz Ali, Sind, Maj Syed Sajad Hussain Shah, CMI, Muhammad Sarwar, CMI, Maj Zafar Khalid, ASC, Maj Zafar Khalid, ASC, Maj Yasir Javed, Ord, Maj Zulfiqar Ali, EME, Maj Syed Asghar Abbas, JAG, Maj Naeem Ud Din, AMC GDMO, Maj Amir Kamal, AMC GDMO, Maj Mrs Fatima Kulsoom, AFNS, Commander Salman Ahmed Khan, Navy, Commander Muhammad Taimoor Saleh, Navy, Commander Shahid Mahmood, Navy, Commander Mudassir Javaid, Navy, Commander Jawad Hassain, Navy, Commander Khawar Ali Khan, Navy, Commander Waseem Munawar, Navy, Commander Shahzada Khurram Munir, Navy, Commander Farah Sadia, Navy, Commander Rashid Hussain, Navy, Lt Commander Nisar Ahmad, Navy, Lt Commander Ajeebullah, Navy, Lt Commander Naveed Aslam, Navy, Lt Commander Faisal Imtiaz, Navy, Wing Commander Mian Usman Ali, Air Force, Wing Commander Tanveer Ahmad, Air Force, Wing Commander Aamer Misbah Ahmad, Air Force, Wing Commander Shafique Ahmad, Air Force, Wing Commander Atif Rahman, Air Force, Wing Commander Muhammad Tariq Javed Marwat, Air Force, Wing Commander Hyder Shahbaz Ali, Air Force, Wing Commander Muhammad Haroon Ansari, Air Force, Wing Commander Shariq Masood, Air Force, Wing Commander Imran Amjad, Air Force, Wing Commander Ahsen Turab Aezdy, Air Force, Wing Commander Armughan Haider, Air Force, Wing Commander Muhammad Umer, Air Force, Wing Commander Hafiz Muhammad Saeed Khan, Air Force, Wing Commander Mian Omer Faisal, Air Force, Wing Commander Rehmatullah, Air Force, Wing Commander Sofia Saleem, Air Force, Squadron Leader Muhammad Shakeel Mughal, Air Force.

-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

*Director General M/s UKRSPECEXPORT along with Director General State Enterprises Malyshev Plant of Ukraine held a meeting with Federal Minister for Defence Production, Rana Tanveer Hussain.*


* PRESS RELEASE*




Islamabad:14-02-2018

Mr. Pavlo Bukin , Director General M/s UKRSPECEXPORT along with Mr. Olaksander Khlan, Director General State Enterprises Malyshev Plant of Ukraine held a meeting with Federal Minister for Defence Production, Rana Tanveer Hussain in his office at Islamabad on Tuesday.




Federal Minister stated that Pakistan Values its Relations with Ukraine and believes that with the passage of time, both the countries would develop meaningful and long term relationship through enhanced bilateral cooperation. He expressed Pakistan’s keen desire to consolidate existing relations with the Ukraine in all sectors, particularly in trade, economy, defense culture, science and technology. Federal Minister appreciated Pakistan-Ukraine’s existing cooperation in the defence production.

http://www.modp.gov.pk/frmDetails.aspx


----------



## Dazzler

The minigun man..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dazzler

As per reports, all upgraded type-85IIIs are now equipped with Catherine FC TI sights, solid state autoloader, and improved FCS/ 2nd generation GCS. 

These upgrades will enable these tanks to stay in service for at least 10-15 years in active service.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## syed_yusuf

Dazzler said:


> As per reports, all upgraded type-85IIIs are now equipped with Catherine FC TI sights, solid state autoloader, and improved FCS/ 2nd generation GCS.
> 
> These upgrades will enable these tanks to stay in service for at least 10-15 years in active service.



PA does not have type-85III tanks, they have IIAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dazzler

syed_yusuf said:


> PA does not have type-85III tanks, they have IIAP.


IIAP is in fact III.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## syed_yusuf

Dazzler said:


> IIAP is in fact III.


i don't think so, even engine and transmission is different. are you sure?


----------



## fatman17

CAPT. WASEEM UD DIN RAZI SHAHEED Tamgha E Baslat (PAK ARMY - 3rd Commando Battalion , ex 31 punjab regiment) 
29 April 1987 - 5 April 2013
Embraced Shahdat on 5th April 2013 in teerah khyber agency. https://t.co/kUeFAKNv1n

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/981899597831397377


----------



## ghazi52

General Sir Nicholas Patrick Carter, Chief of General Staff (CGS) UK Army, arrived on two days official visit to Pakistan.
Met Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa.






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

· 7 April, 2012. 140 lives, 140 stories laid their lives in the line of duty, to protect the motherland. Our heartiest tribute to our beloved jawans, Pakistan Zindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A group of students from US Cornell University met COAS during their visit to Pak. Students shared experience of their first ever visit to Pakistan. “We are taking back home first hand reality about beautiful and peaceful Pakistan”, Students.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

*Asia-Pacific*



Pakistan has come out with a shopping list of defense wares that it is seeking in ongoing negotiations with the Russian government. Speaking to Russian News Agency RIA Novosti



, Pakistan’s Defense Minister Khurram Dastgir Khan said talks were underway for the purchase of air defense systems, the Sukhoi Su-35 Flanker-E



and potentially the T-90



main battle tanks (MBT). While Khan did not provide a timeline as to when these talks are to turn into contracts inked, the MoD was clear in stating that talks are in play and that announcements will be made once they are completed. While the exact air defense system was not mentioned by Khan, Quwa mentions



that officials had previously expressed interest in the S-400 Triumf



, most recently purchased by Turkey. Pakistan and Russia formally began building bilateral defence relations following a memorandum-of-understanding (MoU) in November 2014. In 2015, Pakistan signed an order for four Russian Helicopters Mi-35M assault helicopters in a $153 million deal which were handed-over to the Pakistan Army in 2017 (?)


----------



## fatman17

Snap shots of Freshly delivered #Mi35_Hind Gunship of Pakistan Army Aviation.!
[emoji1191][emoji635] https://t.co/qrdcLI0MbP


----------



## fatman17

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/983757044833570817


----------



## fatman17

The hero who took bullets on chest and saved Polio Vaccination Team in #Pasheen #Balochistan https://t.co/b8Xxvv2PR3

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Rawalpindi,* 11 April 2018: 210th Corps Commanders' Conference was held at GHQ today chaired by General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS). Forum reviewed evolving geo-strategic environment and security situation of the country. Progress of ongoing Operation Radd ul Fasaad and Kushal Balochistan program was also discussed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alikazmi007

fatman17 said:


> The hero who took bullets on chest and saved Polio Vaccination Team in #Pasheen #Balochistan https://t.co/b8Xxvv2PR3
> View attachment 465355



RIP


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa on Wednesday stressed that for the peace and prosperity of the Federally Administered Tribal Areas (Fata), it is imperative that the region is "mainstreamed" and merged with Khyber Pakhtunkhwa according to the wishes of its people.

Speaking at the 210th Corps Commanders' Conference at the GHQ, the army chief said that "the stability and development efforts [in Fata] must trickle down dividends of peace to the public while [the] control of cleared areas is being handed over to [the] civil administration."

"[The] key dividend remains linked to mainstreaming of Fata in line with popular public sentiments," he added.

The army chief's statement comes in the wake of a major rally staged by the Pashtun Tahafuz Movement (PTM) on Sunday. One of PTM's demands is the restoration of routine life in Fata, which has been at the forefront of Pakistan's fight against terrorism.

"The people of tribal areas should be given the same rights as the people of Lahore and Islamabad," one of the organisers of the PTM protest had said on Sunday while demanding the provision of basic human rights to the people of tribal areas.

Other speakers had demanded that facilities such as hospitals, schools and colleges should be provided in Fata and vowed to continue their demand for rights within the ambit of the Constitution.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

fatman17 said:


> The hero who took bullets on chest and saved Polio Vaccination Team in #Pasheen #Balochistan https://t.co/b8Xxvv2PR3
> View attachment 465355


----------



## Readerdefence

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 465626
> View attachment 465627
> View attachment 465628


Hi any info what was the cause of the shahadat RIP as it looks like the bullets been stopped 
By the armour? Is it not up to the standard or any other reasons 
Your detailed answer will be appreciated 
Thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Readerdefence said:


> Hi any info what was the cause of the shahadat RIP as it looks like the bullets been stopped
> By the armour? Is it not up to the standard or any other reasons
> Your detailed answer will be appreciated
> Thank you


Don't know

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Readerdefence said:


> Hi any info what was the cause of the shahadat RIP as it looks like the bullets been stopped
> By the armour? Is it not up to the standard or any other reasons
> Your detailed answer will be appreciated
> Thank you


What? There was no shahadat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan Army Women in Sports *
Published in Hilal English





Written By: Sana Ejaz


On a fine Tuesday morning around 9 a.m. I walked into the _Army Sports Directorate (AS Dte)_ to interview the sportswomen who are enrolled there. Walking into the area I came face-to-face with the site of women and men practicing archery in the front lawn. As the interview progressed I interacted with several other sportswomen engaged in training for their respective sports under the guidance of their coaches. The significance of AS Dte’s work dawned upon me as I learned through each conversation about how it uplifts them and supports their hope to participate in national and international competitions. The AS Dte’s initiative is a reflection of the stance and belief of the Pakistan Army which supports the empowerment of women not only those who wear uniform but also in all other areas. The organization’s commitment towards this initiative is one which serves as evidence to the nation’s progressive spirit which does not differ between men and women, rather believes in ensuring that equal opportunities are provided to all, without any discrimination. The point of pride for the Directorate comes from its active efforts of representing the country’s women in the arena of sports at both national and international level. The strides made by this institution can be gauged from how the number of women under the patronage of the Army Sports Directorate has increased from 80 in 2015 to around 220 in 2018. These women participate in twenty-five sports ranging from _archery to wushu_. Their best performing teams include that of _swimming, taekwondo, wushu, archery, baseball, cycling, volleyball and basketball_ among others.





*Means of Selection* 
The efforts of the recruiters and coaches is best described in the words of Bushra Rashid, a player in the _Directorate’s_ women’s _Rugby_ team who has won a silver medal while competing nationally, she explained that the role played by the coaches, recruiters as well as other female athletes of the organization is critical not only in the training period but specially in the initial phases due to their help in convincing their families and guardians for allowing them to train and compete. She stated that a team without a supportive coach is like a car without a driver, bound to crash. There are different means employed by the _Directorate_ for the purpose of selecting and inducting women into its program. One important method is that of monitoring the inter-provincial games to recruit female players in different games. Another method involves recruiting sportswomen from villages and other areas. The physical fitness, training and skill of these women is gauged in order to come to the decision of whether or not to recruit them. An important point for consideration on which the _Directorate_ does not compromise is the passion and love for the game which the selected athletes hold. A great feat and difficulty for the recruiters are the selection of players for a team sport. The challenge lies in the critical nature of recruiting individuals who can be successfully gelled as team so that their performance in team sports like volleyball, basketball, rugby and likewise is not compromised. Saba, a national player on the _Directorate’s_ volleyball team, stated that their ability to perfect their teamwork comes from the guidance of their coaches and the long hours that the teams put in to practice their form and harmony. The model of recruitment and training is based upon undertaking physically fit individuals with their raw talent and transforming them into professional players through rigorous training and skill development.


*Training and Trajectory of Improvement:* 
There are 11 training sessions which are held in a week. These training sessions and special training camps, organized prior to a competition, have proved to be extremely beneficial with comparison charts showing an increase in the player’s performance and physical condition in the last 2 years alone. Players put their all in training under the guidance of their coaches and mentors, competing at both national and international levels with their aspirations for winning _gold_ for their country. To describe the importance of training the Director AS Dte Brigadier Ghulam Jilani aptly quoted Stephen Covey, “The law of the farm operates in all facets of life and there’s no way to fake a harvest.” Just as Covey said, in the case of sportswomen a training period is required for them to grow, attain their optimum physical condition and to effectively learn, adapt and hone their skills.


Their passion and love of the game allows them to power through with their demanding training and excel in the performance they give. To raise not only the participation of women athletes but also their skills it is imperative to invest in them and to polish them so that they can go for gold and represent their country at all levels with pride and preparation. The sportswomen of the _Directorate_ compete at local, national and international level, showcasing their skills and drive.


*Barriers* 
The issues most commonly faced by female athletes in our country are that of societal pressure and family strains with regards to the traditional gender roles. Since training and competing requires going to different camps around the country or outside of the country, many parents do not feel comfortable in supporting their daughters to participate in them. This difficulty was echoed by _wushu_ players Zahra and Kulsoom who find familial support–particularly paternal support–imperative in such a situation. Despite the _Directorate’s_ efforts and intentions the regrettable reality is that their female athletes have to leave this all behind and return home after the contract ends. However, in a bid to support them and to contribute to their flourishment, the _Directorate_ provides them with insurance after their athletes have peaked to give them financial support. There is also an ever-present worry for recruiters that the women they have enrolled in their training programs and teams may not come back after their vacations/off-season. Their return is most likely hampered either due to marriage or family opposition. Nor is there a guarantee that the physical condition and diet of their female athletes will be maintained. Some girls face difficulties in joining the field of sports owing to sexist stereotypes and negative assumptions of women breaking the assumed characteristics of an “ideal” woman or daughter. While talking to Saba Sultan who is not only an international _Kabaddi_ player but who also has experience in playing handball she stated in detail about the need to brave through the criticisms, the hardships and the failures as one’s passion for the sport and hard work can turn the game in their favour. She further stated that while coaches and institutions are important, the government’s support is critical for sports to flourish in Pakistan as they can ensure that competitions are not delayed or postponed and are held in a timely and safe manner. Saba emphasized the need for women to be strong and to not shy away from criticism, saying that “a woman’s dignity is reflected by her strong character”.





*Services and Provisions* 
The _Directorate_ provides the female athletes with hostels and transport facilities during their stay in the training period. Their hostels, comprising two buildings, are equipped with mess, heating/cooling facilities, and entertainment. To give them a reprieve from their packed schedule trips are also organized. During their stay at the facility, the athletes are given a special diet and they train in the presence of coaches, nutritionists and doctors whose objective is to ensure their athletes’ healthy diet, physical strength and safety. Medical insurance is also provided to the athletes which covers their injuries. To contribute to the development of their athletes and to practice the spirit of healthy competition, routine friendly matches are held between male and female athletes. During their participation in the competitions, the athletes are provided with costumes, kits, accommodation and transport. These female athletes not only gain physical empowerment but also financial independence with the monthly stipend that is provided to them.





*Importance of Sports*
Sports is an essential activity to pursue as it improves the physical and mental fortitude of any and all persons who practice it. There is no one who argues against the positive impacts that participation in physical activities bring to a person. The most apparent impacts of sports include a boost in self-confidence, initiative taking abilities, decision-making skills, healthy use of energy, physical fitness and discipline. For women in particular, the importance of sports goes beyond the aforementioned benefits resulting in financial autonomy, breaking gender-based stereotypes, making a place for themselves in the society, gaining exposure, and finding ways to support themselves, their aspirations as well as their families. Sports also equip women with the physical ability and mental strength to fight against sexual and gender based violence. Their participation in varied areas deemed traditionally limited to or dominated by men contributes to more progressive and changing views on the gender-discrimination and feminism debate hence setting off the need for sustainable policies for the creation of a gender positive environment. Kanwal Naz and Amna Rasheed are both _judo_ players where the former is a _bronze_ medal _judo_ player who progressed from competing at club level to district and national level and eventually progressing to international level. The latter has experience in other areas like _weightlifting_ and _powerlifting_ as well. Both women are of the view that family support in pursuing sports is important as sports like _judo_, martial arts, _weightlifting_ and the likes contribute to good health while also teaching women self-defence.


*Pakistani Role Models* 
There are many women who have competed at national and international levels in various sports and have not only proved their competence but that of Pakistan’s as well. Kiran Khan–an Olympic medal winning swimmer and Naseem Hameed–a track and field athlete who won gold at the South Asian Games in 2010–are just two names who have proved to their critics and naysayers that women are more than capable of excelling and surpassing in all areas, including physically strenuous areas of sports. Sabiha Zahid of Pakistan Army is yet another name in the list of women who proved women’s prowess in sports. She has won multiple awards including gold medal in women cyclist events of National Games in 2013 and a bronze medal while competing internationally in the South Asian Games held in India in 2016.





Gender equality can pay a lot of dividends for sports. Their benefits are many. It can lead to the improvement of diversity, attract more potential participants and pave the way for active participation in sports at all levels. The quality of the services delivered will also experience an exponential increase with women and other athletes being able to see more role models who are not defined or judged by their gender rather their skills and talent act as a measure of their greatness. Gender equality and diversification can mean for current and prospective athletes, both male and female, to learn newer approaches for preparing, planning and working towards a sports career. It can translate into increasingly safe and secure sporting environments where the authorities, organizers and other stakeholders are aware of how to handle the risks and prevent harm to the athletes. Pakistan is navigating its way through increasing awareness of sports and uplifting its athletes, its progress can be seen in young talents like Rubab Fatima and Pakeeza, two sisters aged 11 and 13 years, who have competed at national and international level respectively. Their love for gymnastics allowed them to power through their tough training and learn the craft in six months. Now with an experience of a year-and-a-half in gymnastics these sisters are more determined than ever before to represent their talent and their country at the international level and win the gold.


Many of the female athletes interviewed for this piece, like Poonam who is a basketball player at AS Dte, were of the view that exposure to sports training and competition at a young age is very helpful, however the lack of events for women or competitions in general can hamper interest and progress. For this reason if Pakistan is to benefit from the multitudes of advantages that sports offers to the human mind and body as well as to the society as a whole, efforts should be made to invest in holding serious physical education classes and competitions in schools, colleges and universities. The AS Dte’s work in the area of women empowerment through sports is a commendable one. It stands by the Pakistan Army’s belief of equal opportunities for all by investing in the skills of all its athletes and polishing their talent. The Directorate’s efforts have materialized in the form of recognition of the Pakistan Army’s female athletes who have won several gold, silver and bronze medals in both team and individual sports while participating in competitions both inside and outside of the country. Of course, these female athletes are the pride of not only their families and the Pakistan Army but also the pride of the nation whose achievements continue to raise Pakistan’s stature into further prominence.



E-mail: sanakhan0092@gmail.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Readerdefence

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> What? There was no shahadat.


Hi my bad Allah give him more courage to stand against the enemy of the state
Thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cuirassier

Investiture Ceremony at GHQ. 
Lance Havaldar Jumma Khan of the Northern Light Infantry Regiment is awarded Tamgha-e-Jurrat for his actions on the night of 29th September, 2016, which the Indians very stupidly claim as a surgical strike, infact this was a failed attempt to cross the LoC and target PA posts. Jumma Khan was positioned at a isolate Listening Post when he encountered several IA personnel trying to overrun his position. This brave soldier of NLI disallowed them and wrecked 12+ casualties on the enemy, but in process was martyred by an enemy rocket, he survived long enough to see the intruders retreat. SABIT QADM!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Cuirassier

Sad news, a JCO from 9 LCB FF lost his life while saving others from an accidental grenade throw by Saudi officer during training. The JCO dragged the officer out of the trench where he had thrown the grenade and took the brunt of the blast. 
Damn, these arabs can't fight for sh*t!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Army research

TF141 said:


> Sad news, a JCO from 9 LCB FF lost his life while saving others from an accidental grenade throw by Saudi officer during training. The JCO dragged the officer out of the trench where he had thrown the grenade and took the brunt of the blast.
> Damn, these arabs can't fight for sh*t!


And the Arab won't even bother paying blood money, 
Charge the Arabs dry for our lads there really.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHI RULES

fatman17 said:


> *Pakistan Army Women in Sports *
> Published in Hilal English
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Written By: Sana Ejaz
> 
> 
> On a fine Tuesday morning around 9 a.m. I walked into the _Army Sports Directorate (AS Dte)_ to interview the sportswomen who are enrolled there. Walking into the area I came face-to-face with the site of women and men practicing archery in the front lawn. As the interview progressed I interacted with several other sportswomen engaged in training for their respective sports under the guidance of their coaches. The significance of AS Dte’s work dawned upon me as I learned through each conversation about how it uplifts them and supports their hope to participate in national and international competitions. The AS Dte’s initiative is a reflection of the stance and belief of the Pakistan Army which supports the empowerment of women not only those who wear uniform but also in all other areas. The organization’s commitment towards this initiative is one which serves as evidence to the nation’s progressive spirit which does not differ between men and women, rather believes in ensuring that equal opportunities are provided to all, without any discrimination. The point of pride for the Directorate comes from its active efforts of representing the country’s women in the arena of sports at both national and international level. The strides made by this institution can be gauged from how the number of women under the patronage of the Army Sports Directorate has increased from 80 in 2015 to around 220 in 2018. These women participate in twenty-five sports ranging from _archery to wushu_. Their best performing teams include that of _swimming, taekwondo, wushu, archery, baseball, cycling, volleyball and basketball_ among others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Means of Selection*
> The efforts of the recruiters and coaches is best described in the words of Bushra Rashid, a player in the _Directorate’s_ women’s _Rugby_ team who has won a silver medal while competing nationally, she explained that the role played by the coaches, recruiters as well as other female athletes of the organization is critical not only in the training period but specially in the initial phases due to their help in convincing their families and guardians for allowing them to train and compete. She stated that a team without a supportive coach is like a car without a driver, bound to crash. There are different means employed by the _Directorate_ for the purpose of selecting and inducting women into its program. One important method is that of monitoring the inter-provincial games to recruit female players in different games. Another method involves recruiting sportswomen from villages and other areas. The physical fitness, training and skill of these women is gauged in order to come to the decision of whether or not to recruit them. An important point for consideration on which the _Directorate_ does not compromise is the passion and love for the game which the selected athletes hold. A great feat and difficulty for the recruiters are the selection of players for a team sport. The challenge lies in the critical nature of recruiting individuals who can be successfully gelled as team so that their performance in team sports like volleyball, basketball, rugby and likewise is not compromised. Saba, a national player on the _Directorate’s_ volleyball team, stated that their ability to perfect their teamwork comes from the guidance of their coaches and the long hours that the teams put in to practice their form and harmony. The model of recruitment and training is based upon undertaking physically fit individuals with their raw talent and transforming them into professional players through rigorous training and skill development.
> 
> 
> *Training and Trajectory of Improvement:*
> There are 11 training sessions which are held in a week. These training sessions and special training camps, organized prior to a competition, have proved to be extremely beneficial with comparison charts showing an increase in the player’s performance and physical condition in the last 2 years alone. Players put their all in training under the guidance of their coaches and mentors, competing at both national and international levels with their aspirations for winning _gold_ for their country. To describe the importance of training the Director AS Dte Brigadier Ghulam Jilani aptly quoted Stephen Covey, “The law of the farm operates in all facets of life and there’s no way to fake a harvest.” Just as Covey said, in the case of sportswomen a training period is required for them to grow, attain their optimum physical condition and to effectively learn, adapt and hone their skills.
> 
> 
> Their passion and love of the game allows them to power through with their demanding training and excel in the performance they give. To raise not only the participation of women athletes but also their skills it is imperative to invest in them and to polish them so that they can go for gold and represent their country at all levels with pride and preparation. The sportswomen of the _Directorate_ compete at local, national and international level, showcasing their skills and drive.
> 
> 
> *Barriers*
> The issues most commonly faced by female athletes in our country are that of societal pressure and family strains with regards to the traditional gender roles. Since training and competing requires going to different camps around the country or outside of the country, many parents do not feel comfortable in supporting their daughters to participate in them. This difficulty was echoed by _wushu_ players Zahra and Kulsoom who find familial support–particularly paternal support–imperative in such a situation. Despite the _Directorate’s_ efforts and intentions the regrettable reality is that their female athletes have to leave this all behind and return home after the contract ends. However, in a bid to support them and to contribute to their flourishment, the _Directorate_ provides them with insurance after their athletes have peaked to give them financial support. There is also an ever-present worry for recruiters that the women they have enrolled in their training programs and teams may not come back after their vacations/off-season. Their return is most likely hampered either due to marriage or family opposition. Nor is there a guarantee that the physical condition and diet of their female athletes will be maintained. Some girls face difficulties in joining the field of sports owing to sexist stereotypes and negative assumptions of women breaking the assumed characteristics of an “ideal” woman or daughter. While talking to Saba Sultan who is not only an international _Kabaddi_ player but who also has experience in playing handball she stated in detail about the need to brave through the criticisms, the hardships and the failures as one’s passion for the sport and hard work can turn the game in their favour. She further stated that while coaches and institutions are important, the government’s support is critical for sports to flourish in Pakistan as they can ensure that competitions are not delayed or postponed and are held in a timely and safe manner. Saba emphasized the need for women to be strong and to not shy away from criticism, saying that “a woman’s dignity is reflected by her strong character”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Services and Provisions*
> The _Directorate_ provides the female athletes with hostels and transport facilities during their stay in the training period. Their hostels, comprising two buildings, are equipped with mess, heating/cooling facilities, and entertainment. To give them a reprieve from their packed schedule trips are also organized. During their stay at the facility, the athletes are given a special diet and they train in the presence of coaches, nutritionists and doctors whose objective is to ensure their athletes’ healthy diet, physical strength and safety. Medical insurance is also provided to the athletes which covers their injuries. To contribute to the development of their athletes and to practice the spirit of healthy competition, routine friendly matches are held between male and female athletes. During their participation in the competitions, the athletes are provided with costumes, kits, accommodation and transport. These female athletes not only gain physical empowerment but also financial independence with the monthly stipend that is provided to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Importance of Sports*
> Sports is an essential activity to pursue as it improves the physical and mental fortitude of any and all persons who practice it. There is no one who argues against the positive impacts that participation in physical activities bring to a person. The most apparent impacts of sports include a boost in self-confidence, initiative taking abilities, decision-making skills, healthy use of energy, physical fitness and discipline. For women in particular, the importance of sports goes beyond the aforementioned benefits resulting in financial autonomy, breaking gender-based stereotypes, making a place for themselves in the society, gaining exposure, and finding ways to support themselves, their aspirations as well as their families. Sports also equip women with the physical ability and mental strength to fight against sexual and gender based violence. Their participation in varied areas deemed traditionally limited to or dominated by men contributes to more progressive and changing views on the gender-discrimination and feminism debate hence setting off the need for sustainable policies for the creation of a gender positive environment. Kanwal Naz and Amna Rasheed are both _judo_ players where the former is a _bronze_ medal _judo_ player who progressed from competing at club level to district and national level and eventually progressing to international level. The latter has experience in other areas like _weightlifting_ and _powerlifting_ as well. Both women are of the view that family support in pursuing sports is important as sports like _judo_, martial arts, _weightlifting_ and the likes contribute to good health while also teaching women self-defence.
> 
> 
> *Pakistani Role Models*
> There are many women who have competed at national and international levels in various sports and have not only proved their competence but that of Pakistan’s as well. Kiran Khan–an Olympic medal winning swimmer and Naseem Hameed–a track and field athlete who won gold at the South Asian Games in 2010–are just two names who have proved to their critics and naysayers that women are more than capable of excelling and surpassing in all areas, including physically strenuous areas of sports. Sabiha Zahid of Pakistan Army is yet another name in the list of women who proved women’s prowess in sports. She has won multiple awards including gold medal in women cyclist events of National Games in 2013 and a bronze medal while competing internationally in the South Asian Games held in India in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gender equality can pay a lot of dividends for sports. Their benefits are many. It can lead to the improvement of diversity, attract more potential participants and pave the way for active participation in sports at all levels. The quality of the services delivered will also experience an exponential increase with women and other athletes being able to see more role models who are not defined or judged by their gender rather their skills and talent act as a measure of their greatness. Gender equality and diversification can mean for current and prospective athletes, both male and female, to learn newer approaches for preparing, planning and working towards a sports career. It can translate into increasingly safe and secure sporting environments where the authorities, organizers and other stakeholders are aware of how to handle the risks and prevent harm to the athletes. Pakistan is navigating its way through increasing awareness of sports and uplifting its athletes, its progress can be seen in young talents like Rubab Fatima and Pakeeza, two sisters aged 11 and 13 years, who have competed at national and international level respectively. Their love for gymnastics allowed them to power through their tough training and learn the craft in six months. Now with an experience of a year-and-a-half in gymnastics these sisters are more determined than ever before to represent their talent and their country at the international level and win the gold.
> 
> 
> Many of the female athletes interviewed for this piece, like Poonam who is a basketball player at AS Dte, were of the view that exposure to sports training and competition at a young age is very helpful, however the lack of events for women or competitions in general can hamper interest and progress. For this reason if Pakistan is to benefit from the multitudes of advantages that sports offers to the human mind and body as well as to the society as a whole, efforts should be made to invest in holding serious physical education classes and competitions in schools, colleges and universities. The AS Dte’s work in the area of women empowerment through sports is a commendable one. It stands by the Pakistan Army’s belief of equal opportunities for all by investing in the skills of all its athletes and polishing their talent. The Directorate’s efforts have materialized in the form of recognition of the Pakistan Army’s female athletes who have won several gold, silver and bronze medals in both team and individual sports while participating in competitions both inside and outside of the country. Of course, these female athletes are the pride of not only their families and the Pakistan Army but also the pride of the nation whose achievements continue to raise Pakistan’s stature into further prominence.
> 
> 
> 
> E-mail: sanakhan0092@gmail.com


Sir Kiran khan never won medal in Olympics, even caught red handed attempting theft in UK store.


----------



## fatman17

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/984704398906576896

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Kakul, 14 April 2018:...* Passing out parade of 137th PMA Long Course, 8th Mujahid Course and 56th Integrated Course held at Pakistan Military Academy, Kakul. 31 cadets from FATA, 67 cadets from Balochistan and *6 Allied cadets from Kingdom of Saudi Arabia were also among passing out cadets. *
General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) was the chief guest on the occasion. COAS reviewed the parade and gave awards to distinguished cadets. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/





..
.





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## fatman17

Latest test


----------



## fatman17

‏مسنگ پرسنز 18 
منظور صاب میرا یہ پیارا بھائی کیپٹن پرویز مہدی شہید کئ سالوں سے لاپتہ ہے 
نہ جانے کیا گزر رہا ہوگا ان کی فیملی پر 

دلادو مجھے میرا مہدی شہید 

وعدہ ہے دلادوں گا تجھے تیرے سارے مسنگ پرسنز 

‎@defencedotpk ‎@manzoorpashteen https://t.co/ATTJBOGsib‎

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

IMCTC/IMA Chief General Raheel Sharif with Military Chief of #Turkey General Hulusi Akar, Military Chief of #Pakistan General Qamar Bajwa & #Saudi Arabia's Military General Fayid Hamad #Gulf_Shield https://t.co/iWXf6VdKX4


----------



## fatman17

Picture

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Products

Pakistan test-fires enhanced version of Babur cruise missile

Gabriel Dominguez, Kuala Lumpur - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

17 April 2018

Pakistan successfully test-fired what it described as an enhanced-range version of its indigenously developed Babur cruise missile on 14 April, according to a statement by Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR): the media wing of the Pakistani military.

A still taken from a video released by Pakistan's ISPR on 14 April showing the country&#8217;s Babur-1B cruise missile in flight. (ISPR)

Called the Babur Weapon System-1 (B), or Babur-1B, the missile was shown in video footage released by ISPR being launched from a transport-erector-launcher (TEL) vehicle, cruising and later hitting a target at an undisclosed location.

While the range to which the missile was tested was not revealed, ISPR said that the weapon “can strike targets both at land and sea with high accuracy at a range of 700 km”.

The Pakistani military described the Babur as a low-flying, terrain-hugging missile, capable of carrying various types of warheads, and equipped with state-of-the-art navigation technologies of terrain contour matching (TERCOM) and all-time digital scene matching area correlators (DSMAC), which enable the weapon to engage “various type of targets with pinpoint accuracy even in the absence of GPS navigation”.

The ISPR has repeatedly referred to the Babur series of missiles, which are capable of delivering both conventional and nuclear payloads, as “important force multipliers” for Pakistan's policy of strategic deterrence.

The latest development came some two weeks after ISPR announced that Pakistan had conducted a test-firing of its Babur-3 submarine-launched cruise missile (SLCM).


----------



## ghazi52

An Uzbek government delegation met Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa today at the GHQ. Lieutenant General Makhmudov Victor Vladimirovich, secretary security council under the president of Uzbekistan, was heading the delegation.

According to Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR), matters of mutual interest, including security situation in the region were discussed in the meeting. 

The visiting delegation acknowledged and appreciated Pakistan Army’s sincere efforts and sacrifices in the war against terrorism and for stability in the region. 

The Uzbek side expressed the need for actualising the great potential for cooperation among the two brotherly countries in all fields, including trade, connectivity, security and military-to-military cooperation, the ISPR added.


----------



## fatman17

A tribesman and a soldier's statue are installed with Pakistani flag atop the new entry gate to North Waziristan Agency. https://t.co/3V7sx3iOdD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Ops pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi, 23 April 2018.................
Lieutenant General N.U.M.M.W Senanayake, Commander Sri Lankan Army called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) today at GHQ.





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## fatman17

Mi35M

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989838939698712577

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kartal1

Pakistani Special Forces spotted in EFES 2018 international military exercise in Turkey. It is said that also that Pakistani team became 3rd in a pentathlon competition held there where Azarbaijani team became 1st and British 2nd. Teams from 23 countries took part in the competition.

_Pakistani Special Forces together with Turkish, Azerbaijani, Georgian and Bangladeshi Special Forces._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cuirassier

kartal1 said:


> Pakistani Special Forces spotted in EFES 2018 international military exercise in Turkey. It is said that also that Pakistani team became 3rd in a competition held there where Azarbaijani team became 1st and British 2nd. Teams from 23 countries took part in the competition.
> 
> _Pakistani Special Forces together with Turkish, Azerbaijani, Georgian and Bangladeshi Special Forces._


Azerbaijan First? Nice!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

‏میجر شبیر شریف (نشانِ حیدر) کا آج 75واں یومِ ولادت ہے۔ وہ “وردی والا” جو دشمن کے سامنے سیسہ پلائی دیوار بن کر کھڑا ہوا تاکہ آج یہ قوم سکون کی نیند سو سکے ‎#OurShaheedOurPride [emoji1191] https://t.co/FRugcHwMrb‎

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa reached Uzbekistan on official visit. COAS met President of Uzbekistan, Mr Shavkat Mirziyoyev . The Uzbek President appreciated Pakistan’s achievements in fight against terrorism and said that the world needs to recognise Pakistan’s contributions for regional and global peace. 
COAS also met Foreign Minister and Secretary of National security Council of Uzbekistan. Both sides agreed to enhance bilateral security cooperation and continue efforts which bring peace and stability in the region.


----------



## fatman17

‏کیپٹن سعد، وہ وردی والا جس نے اپنے جسم پر 26 گولیاں برداشت کی اور پاک آرمی کا سب سے کم عمر تمغہِ جراٌت حاصل کرنے والا جوان ‎#دہشتگردی_کے_سامنے_وردی https://t.co/zOoFOohVke‎


----------



## fatman17

Industry

Pakistan announces USD9.5 billion defence budget

Jon Grevatt, Bangkok - IHS Jane's Defence Industry

29 April 2018

Pakistan has announced a defence budget of PKR1,100 billion (USD9.5 billion) for fiscal year (FY) 2018-19.

The new figure represents a 20% increase over the PKR920 billion allocated for defence in 2017-18, which was subsequently raised to PKR999 billion, and t he new defence budget amounts to about 19% of the country’s national expenditure for the year and is estimated to be equal to about 3.4% of GDP.

The majority of the 2018-19 defence budget will be directed to “employee-related expenses”. This allocation, which includes military salaries but excludes pensions, receives PKR422.9 billion, a 31% increase over the allocated budget for last year.


----------



## fatman17

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/990923869287534592


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Abbasi, COAS visit Miramshah in North Waziristan*






PM Abbasi also fired few weapons used by SSG. PHOTO: FILE

PESHAWAR: Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi and Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa made a joint visit to Miramshah in North Waziristan on Monday.

The military and civilian leaders of the country inaugurated new markets, bus terminals and the Ghulam Khan National Logistics Cell (NLC) terminal. Governor Iqbal Zafar Jhagra and Corps Commander Peshawar were also present during the trip.

“Miramshah is the gateway to Central Asia,” said the prime minister while addressing a gathering of tribal elders. “People of FATA should have access to the same facilities as enjoyed by people of Lahore and other Pakistanis.”

“Government and all political parties are serious in bringing FATA into the national mainstream,” PM Abbasi reiterated. “Work for bringing FATA into the national mainstream is seeing rapid development.”

The elders of the Utmanzai tribe demanded fulfilment of promises made to the affectees of Operation Zarb-e-Azb. “The government should give reasonable compensation to the affected traders, shopkeepers and house owners,” the tribal leaders maintained.


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister Pakistan Mr. Shahid Khaqan Abbasi and Chief of the Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited Miran Shah and Ghulam Khan areas of North Waziristan Agency. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

*Army chief arrives in Quetta to address Hazara community grievances*





Army chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa during a meeting in Quetta on May 1, 2018. 

Army chief Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa arrived in Quetta on Tuesday, days after two people belonging to the Hazara community were shot dead in the provincial capital.

“COAS arrived at Quetta for an update on security situation and meeting with notables of Hazara Community,” said the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) DG Maj Gen Asif Ghafoor in a statement.


Earlier today, Interior Minister Ahsan Iqbal during his visit to the sit-in staged at Zarghoon Road near Balochistan Assembly assured the community of security, and said that law enforcement agencies had been directed to apprehend the culprits behind the recent attacks.

During the visit, Iqbal also reviewed the security situation with Inspector-General Balochistan Moazzam Jah Ansari and Inspector-General Frontier Corps Major General Nadeem Anjum and met with the families of martyred policemen.

The Hazara community members staged demonstrations at three separate locations of the city. They are demanding protection from law enforcement agencies and have requested the Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa to visit Quetta.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan's indigenous Daudson’s PAK-40 Automatic Grenade Launcher Undergoing Pakistani Army Trials.
This AGL Can operate at maximum 55 degree Celsius and minimum -24 Celsius, maximum range 2200m ,weight 41 kg and also can be equipped with Night Vision Scope or thermal sights. https://t.co/FrniJ6t8RP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/991759848546107392

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KaleemlOvely

I really feel for Kashmiri people and I wish they get freedom AAMEEN


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan Army Snipers training on Barrett M-82 Anti Material Rifle chambered in .50BMG round. Its used to target vehicles & fortifications. https://t.co/eeDys5yQ9m

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/991984043632807936
the f#ck is going on here?


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi, 3 May 2018:

H.E Mr Hamad Obaid Ibrahim Al Zaabi, UAE Ambassador to Pakistan called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) today at GHQ.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/992101688914907136

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Chief of the General Staff of the Republic of #Turkey, General Hulusi Akar, called on #Pakistan COAS General Qamar Bajwa in #Rawalpindi at the GHQ https://t.co/x5syPHGIXY

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan has deployed Chinese 3rd Gen FN-6 MANPADS on Western Border with Afghanistan.
FN-6 uses IR homing guidance system, has max range of 5.5km and uses 9K32 missile.
FN-6 is battle proven and has successfully shot down several rotary and fix wing air crafts during Syrian war. https://t.co/uuHrloHCi6

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

ISPR
Pakistan Army and Air Force tested their joint conventional fire power capability in Central Command exercise at Jhelum firing ranges. Commander Central Command Lt General Azhar Saleh Abbasi briefed the audience about aims, objectives and conduct of exercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

A Passing Out Parade at the Pakistan Military Academy Kalul during the late fifties. @peaceforchange https://t.co/kteFpPLbEN


----------



## fatman17

NLC and Mercedes Benz to collaborate in the manufacture /assembly of trucks in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

The local from #makeen invited soldiers to have food with him. They embraced his offer, enjoyed food together.This love[emoji172]this support for each other can never be vanished from their hearts.They rise and shine together. #PakArmy zindabad.
#PakistanZindabad[emoji1191] https://t.co/54BUFXhQu2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

COAS addressed the participants of Second National Security Workshop Balochistan organized by Southern Command in collaboration with Government of Balochistan. 
Two week long workshop was aimed at creating understanding about critical national security issues, capacity building for timely decision making and enabling the participants to comprehend interplay of all elements of national power in the construct of ‘Comprehensive National Security’. Members of National and Balochistan Provincial Assemblies, media representatives and Civil Services officers attended the workshop.


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan Army M4 A1 Sherman Tank which was widely used during 1965 war.
This very tank, weighing 34.5 Ton and equipped with 76mm Main Gun, was used by Maj Khadim Hussan (Sitar i Jurat) to destroy three Indian Centurion Tanks at Khem Karan sector. https://t.co/dbtdfxCwav

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/993921043441086464

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

M47 Patton MBT of Pakistan, weighing almost 45 Ton and equipped with 90mm Main Gun.
Pakistan Pattons showed their dominance through out 1965 war & were believed to be indestructible till Battle of Asal Utter. Indian AMX13 were called Match Sticks Boxes by Pak Patton Crew https://t.co/7cdey4hfLc

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Industry
Pakistan progresses satellite projects in collaboration with China
Jon Grevatt, Bangkok - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
09 May 2018
Pakistan has allocated additional funding for its projects to enhance military satellite communications through its collaborative partnership with China.

Budgetary documents issued in late April show the progression of four satellite programmes overseen by Pakistan’s Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (Suparco).

These projects, all of which are expected to have dual military-commercial applications, include the Pakistan Remote Sensing Satellite System (PRSSS), the Pakistan Multi-Mission Satellite (PakSat-MM1), and the establishment of a new space research centre in Karachi and new space centres in Islamabad, Karachi, and Lahore to support the PakSat-MM1.

The PRSSS is a continuing programme, while the other three are new for fiscal year 2018-19.


----------



## ghazi52

A group of students from different public schools managed by Zindagi Trust, an organization striving to make holistic, quality education accessible to average Pakistani child met Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa at GHQ today. These students apart from education have excelled in different sporting fields including Cricket, football and chess. COAS said that Pakistan is blessed with most talented and vibrant youth which is our real defence. COAS encouraged the youth to abreast themselves with latest developments in science, IT and new disciplines to compete at international level.
As a good will gesture COAS also played chess game with a girl student .










__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

A SSG Personnel releasing the bullets storm with M134 Minigun! https://t.co/7abST7XDir

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cuirassier



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Altab Asif

I


ghazi52 said:


> ISPR
> Pakistan Army and Air Force tested their joint conventional fire power capability in Central Command exercise at Jhelum firing ranges. Commander Central Command Lt General Azhar Saleh Abbasi briefed the audience about aims, objectives and conduct of exercise.


 I think these are the new birds of US origin from Jhelum?


----------



## ghazi52

*Gen Bajwa named 68th 'most powerful' person in the world by Forbes*


Chief of Army Staff Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa has been named among 'The World's Most Powerful People' by _Forbes_ magazine in its annual ranking for 2018.

The army chief has been ranked as the 68th most powerful person in the world on a list that includes 75 personalities.

Chinese President Xi Jinping has been named the world's most powerful person for 2018, while Russian President Vladimir Putin and US President Donald Trump have been ranked second and third, respectively.

"Although the president is his boss on paper, Pakistan's chief of army staff is de facto the most powerful person in the nuclear armed state," says_Forbes_ about Gen Bajwa.

"Javed Bajwa joins the world's most powerful at a time when the rift between India and Pakistan is improving, partly thanks to his efforts."

_Forbes_, a New York-based bi-weekly magazine, observed that Gen Bajwa has a "difficult task" on his hands of maintaining peace in Pakistan, where militant groups are present, "while managing a complex relationship with India".

"Two years into his tenure as the head of the world's sixth largest army, Bajwa has established himself as a mediator and proponent of democracy," the magazine wrote.

Gen Bajwa is one of 17 new entrants on the most powerful people list. Of these, Saudi Crown Prince Mohammad bin Salman (MBS), the Kingdom's de facto leader, is the only one who has made it to the top 10.


----------



## fatman17

Military Capabilities

US looks to make further cuts to Pakistan military aid

Jon Grevatt, Bangkok - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

10 May 2018

The US House Armed Services Committee has called for further cuts to US military aid provided to Pakistan until the country demonstrates a commitment to tackle insurgency.

In his markup of the National Defense Authorization Act for fiscal year 2019 (FY 2019), the committee’s chairman Mac Thornberry said USD350 million of the USD700 million allocated to Pakistan under the Coalition Support Fund (CSF) should be withheld.

The proposed legislation said the restriction should be in place “until the [US] Secretary of Defense [has] certified that Pakistan is taking demonstrable steps against the Haqqani Network”.

According to Jane's World Insurgency and Terrorism , the Haqqani Network is linked closely to the Taliban.


----------



## Bossman

Alex John said:


> Indian Army troops killed three Pakistani soldiers and injured another after crossing the Line of Control into Rawalakot in Pakistan Occupied Kashmir, on Monday, 25 December, ANI reported, quoting intelligence sources.


Why are you posting 6 month old fake news from an Indian source? With a fake name like yours I bet you work in an Indian call center despite the Pakistani flags.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

No PR-168/2018-ISPR

76th Annual Formation Commanders’ Conference held at GHQ. COAS presided over the conference which was attended by all General Officers of Pakistan Army. The participants were briefed on evolving geo-strategic environment, threats to national security and the challenges. Forum discussed response in place and progress of ongoing operations.






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/995039551130406913

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Picture speaks a 1000 words

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## CHI RULES

As PA/Armed forces are now focusing on media campaigns whether it is terrorism or our direct enemies. The suggestion is already there, they should have a *military channel* for military related dramas/movies, news and documentaries to challenge the false propaganda of Indian/foreign media as well as to counter our own foreign paid media channels working openly against interests of country and institutions. As CPEC shall progress we may face more pressures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Sources in media are reconfirming the leaked news that Pakistan has secured Transfer of Technology agreement for Turkish T129 ATAK. Its not known yet how many units Pakistan will be assembling and how many will be buying directly from Turkey. https://t.co/2FM3sUlKrJ

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

In a high profile IBO at Killi Almas area of Quetta defender of motherland a senior officer embraced martyrdom. 
#Quetta #Balochistan #OurShaheedOurPride https://t.co/xMmP5My3v0

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fatman17

Last note sent by Col Sohail Abid of my unit First Sind before he embraced Shahadar fighting terrorists in Quetta. Rest in enernal peace my soldier boy https://t.co/UwZ79B2nZf

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Maj Gen Asif Ghafoor*‏Verified account @OfficialDGISPR

Shaheed Col Sohail Abid laid to rest with full military honour. “When a soldier sacrifices his life I lose part flesh of my body, that night is always difficult to pass. But we remain fully determined to sacrifice anything and everything for the defence of our motherland”, COAS.












8:53 AM - 17 May 2018


Replying to @OfficialDGISPR
یہ بچہ ایک دن میں آج گھر کا بڑا بن گیا ہوگا اللہ تعالی شہید کے گھر والوں کو صبر جمیل عطا فرمائے آمین

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

[17/05 20:06] Hashim Lala: #Shahadat 
Col SOHAIL ABID RAJA 90 PMA L/C 1 Sindh Regiments Qasim II Dy Comd 304 Svy Sec achieved Shahadat today in an IBO(Intelligence Based Operation) which he led from the front against Daesh/IS In Baluchistan. Security forces have conducted intelligence based operations on suspected terrorist hideouts in Kali Almas area in Balochistan. Two suicide bombers were killed in the intelligence based operation. However Pakistan Army Lieutenant Colonel Sohail Abid who was reportedly heading the operation was martyred in the operation. He was a very kind and professional CMI offr. May Allah accept his Shahdat on the first nigh of Traveeh. Ameen.

He is basically from Bobri Rajgaan (Chattar Garden Islamabad ). 
But settled in Vihari Chak 91.
Body of Shaheed Officer Will be Flown to Vehari for Namaz e Janaza and Then Shall be Flown to Islamabad and Will Burial Near Golf City Club Islamabad at Evening. The Officer Left Behind Three Daughter and One Son. 

For Condolences: Lt.Col (R) Raja Junaid Nasir Khan Engrs Real Cousin: Contact 03335141911

Allah Almighty Bless His Soul in Highest Place in Jannat Ul Firdous. Ameen 
إنَّا ِللهِ وإنَّا إلَيْهِ رَاجِعُوْن وَإِنَّا إليَ رَبِّنِا َلمُنْقَلِبُون الَلهُمَّ اكْتُبْهُ عِنْدَكَ ِفي اُلمحِسنِينِ وِاجْعَلْ ِكتابَهُ ِفي ِعلّيِّين وَاْخلُفْهُ في أَهْلِهِ في الغَابِرين وَلا تحَرِْمْنا أَجْرَهُ وَلاَ تَفْتِنَّا بَعْدَهُ بِسْمِ اللَّـهِ الرَّحْمَـٰنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿١﴾ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّـهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿٢﴾ الرَّحْمَـٰنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿٣﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿٤﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿٥﴾ اهْدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ ﴿٦﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ غَيْرِ الْمَغْضُوبِ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا الضَّالِّينَ ﴿٧﴾ـ اَمِين
[17/05 20:06] RIP.. on 1st Ramzan..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Camouflaged Type 69 II of Pakistan army ready to Roll.
Type 69II is mainstay of Pakistan armored forces in Western Sector. https://t.co/lxlzprFSDt

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fatman17

#Pakistan is building a fence along border with #Afghanistan
Construction began last year on two fences which snake parallel to each other through remote mountainous landscape
Pakistan is spending around $483 million to build chain-link fences along its porous 1500-mile border https://t.co/29BldKCFCp

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VgaProduction

I Love the Pakistan Army 


but 

i interested 
it the basenes


----------



## fatman17

M19 Mobile Anti Air Craft gun of Pakistan army equipped with Dual 40mm automatic anti aircraft gun.
This very unit shown in pic has two kills in its credit. During 1965 war at Khem Karan sector it shot down two Indian Hawker Hunter Air crafts. https://t.co/T1QpPA2ZWj


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> M19 Mobile Anti Air Craft gun of Pakistan army equipped with Dual 40mm automatic anti aircraft gun.
> This very unit shown in pic has two kills in its credit. During 1965 war at Khem Karan sector it shot down two Indian Hawker Hunter Air crafts. https://t.co/T1QpPA2ZWj


Picture

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

General Zhang Youxia, Vice Chairman of Chinese Central Military Commission(CMC) called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) today at GHQ. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan buys 30 Turkish Combat attack helicopters ATAK T129 https://t.co/sRITusgn9m

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

An Ode to my Battalion Officer Col Sohail Abid Raja Shaheed

By Brigadier Samson Simon Sharaf Retired


Colonel Sohail Abid Raja our little soldier boy was commissioned in First Sindh Regiment (Fakhar e Sindh). We called him Raja and so he was; the Raja of Hearts. Ever eager to dash on the word go, he was energetic, self-activated and a dare devil. After every assignment, he returned with a smile, extreme humility and rearing to go again. His appetite for adventure and competition was insatiable. His energy levels were unfathomable. His communication skills were extra ordinary. Remaining in touch with his senior and subordinate camaraderie, problem solving and reaching out to those in difficulty were his amazing fortes. He had sensitiveness in heart that boosted his willpower to walk on the edges. His demeanor from a humanist to a tenacious soldier was amazing. At one moment teary and red eyed over the shahdat of a fellow soldier and the very next, a stern look with a smile meaning tough business. I saw him grow in personality with a firm belief that he had a role to play for his country. This vision statement was often reflected in what he wrote. His sense of predestination was strengthened by the fibers of his convictions, strong beliefs, fasting, thajjud and spirituality. He was also an avid reader, writer and a poet. He had a desire of ‘do or die’ for Pakistan reflected in his prophetic poetry.
Over the next two decades he grew into an intelligent, hardworking and dashing officer in the intelligence corps of Pakistan Army; those undercover mysterious men, who rouse imaginations, operate in the dangerous dark alleys and remain unknown and unsung. Assignment in Balochistan was the beginning of his tryst with martyrdom. He was well aware of the destabilisation plans in the province.
Having played a role in his professional grooming, I can imagine what must have gone through his mind in the days leading to and the opportunities available for his dare devil operation. He aired these feelings to his colleagues and why he wanted to lead the way.
The humanist in him was very robust. Time and again, he had vowed to the Hazara community that he would get to the masterminds of their massacres. On 16th May he knew he had to get them at Killi Almas on the suburbs of Quetta and that time was of essence. He told his team to perform ablution (Wuzu), recited prayers and dashed head-on into a rain of bullets. His mission was to get Salman Badini the Balochistan leader of Laskhar e Jhnagvi at any cost; and so he did. Wearing red collar patches, he was not required to lead a physical raid; but for his conviction of seizing the moment.
It is important for people to know what goes through the mind of professional soldiers from training to combat. As General Douglas McArthur explained, “a professional soldier must lie in wait all his life for a moment that may never come, yet be ready when it does even to the peril of his life”. Raja grasped that the moment was his; his tryst with destiny.
Soldiering is an experience punctuated with strong emotive factors, camaraderie, and sense of belonging to a strongly bonded group. Training, dormitory living and bonding forge a collective exclusive identity to create a spirit de corps. This hardens soldiers to foray ‘where eagles dare’.
Soldiers spend most of their lives away from families and neighborhoods. In operational situations, families learn to endure fear; yet wait for coffins. This strange form of exclusivity from the outside forges an inclusive sociology within. Enlisted in teens, they forego a part of the carefree youth to integrate into an organisation that demands the highest code of honour. A ‘do or die’ approach in soldiering is crucial towards an efficient fighting machine. It warrants guts with ability to think critically with composure, and like an artist evolve a canvas of a battlefield till mission accomplished. Reason and logic remain crucial to positive initiative. Therefore soldiers are trained to divert the flow of adrenaline in blood to positive energy. Raja’s psychology and physiology went through all these phases in a flash before his final dash to Killi Almas.
For us soldiers, yesterday was another day of the clatter of helicopter blades, whining of propellers, the firing of blanks and the Last Post. “The honour of the country is paramount; that of the men one commands the next; and self, the last”. Another day means a call to duty and daring the line of fire. Last Post means, going to battle.
So who exactly our Raja (euphemism for every soldier and policeman in line of fire) was fighting on 16 May? Does the nation have the time to pause and think?
Raja was fighting Laskar e Jhangvi, the Punjab based terrorist outfit known for its links with a political party. The outfit debouched into the wild expanses of Balochistan and Kacha areas of River Indus sparing Punjab its killing frenzies. As part of a subversive agenda it made strange bedfellows with separatist groups, hostile intelligence agencies and Daesh to destabilise Balochistan. It has been at it for more than a decade targeting Shia places, convoys, hospitals and law enforcement agencies. In the past, this group and its variants have had electoral alliances. PPP was particularly critical of this group. Rehman Malik the former interior minister with his inside knowledge repeatedly reasserted these linkages. The National Action Plan was deliberately kept weak. The façade of peace in Punjab was never possible without the acquiescence of LeJ and SSP.
The hybrid nature of threat particularly in Balochistan is in different compartments. Yet they complement each other. Baloch Separatism and greater Pakhtunkhwa are distinctively different but target Pakistani establishment. They share same external linkages as militant groups. So if the menace is not arrested, these groups will assume the nature of a complex maze as exists in Syria. This subversion follows the same contours as 1973, when some sub nationalists conspired with Afghanistan and USSR to destabilise Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and Balochistan. Zulfiqar Ali Bhutto Shaheed nipped both designs with an iron fist and astute diplomacy.
Within the intelligence sharing system, Raja knew what was afoot and he decided to act fast, beyond the call of his duty. Our little soldier boy is a National Hero whose martyrdom will set new trends for Pakistan.
Raja’s daring action was retaliated by LeJ immediately against a soft Frontier Corp target in Quetta. The Police and FC was on high alert and intercepted them before they could cause carnage. Dare say that conflagration in Punjab will imply call to battle. Sheikh Mujeeb II is confident he has liberation armies on his side.

He wrote the verse below hours before his Martyrdom

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fatman17

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/997836684665524229


----------



## fatman17

Contract for manufacture and export of 6 HIT Interceptor Vehicles has been signed b/w HIT and Bahrain National Guards on 30 April, 2018. 
It is likely that a series contract of minimum 50 more vehicles would be further awarded. https://t.co/pC6jb1dUWa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

fatman17 said:


> Contract for manufacture and export of 6 HIT Interceptor Vehicles has been signed b/w HIT and Bahrain National Guards on 30 April, 2018.
> It is likely that a series contract of minimum 50 more vehicles would be further awarded. https://t.co/pC6jb1dUWa
> View attachment 475411



When Army Rangers is getting this Interceptor Vehicles???


----------



## fatman17

Soviet Union MT-LB APC which was deployed in Red Army in 1967 and was vastly used by Soviet Union and its allies. This APC was extensively used during Soviet-Afghan war and the one shown in snap was captured during same time period. A prized war trophy for Pakistan indeed. https://t.co/aVQeSe7hzC


----------



## fatman17

Muhammad Omar said:


> When Army Rangers is getting this Interceptor Vehicles???


Rangers are free to buy it


----------



## Muhammad Omar

fatman17 said:


> Rangers are free to buy it


And army


----------



## fatman17

‏صوابی بہادروں کا شہر 
صوابی شاہینوں کا شہر 
میرا گھر کیپٹن شیر خان کے گھر سے آدھا کلومیٹر فاصلے پر ہے 
میں جب بھی شیر خان کے گھر کو دیکھتا ہوں تو روز خود سے ایک وعدہ کرتا ہوں کہ اس دھرتی کی حفاظت اپنے خون کی آخری قطرے تک کرتا رہوں گا 
اس قوم کی حفاظت میں اپنی جان ومال سب قربان https://t.co/YOQJ1DUDm3‎

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Muhammad Omar said:


> And army


Getting US MRAPS


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa, DG ISI Lieutenant General Naveed Mukhtar in UAE. Sheikh Mohamed bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Crown Prince of Abu Dhabi and Deputy Supreme Commander of the UAE Armed Forces, received General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Pakistan Army Chief, in UAE on Sunday, to explore paths of reinforcing collaboration in the defence sector.

The meeting took place at the Presidential Palace.





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## fatman17

A splendid war trophy of captured Soviet BMP-1 IFV displayed in Ayub Park Islamabad. BMP-1 was first ever APC which introduced the term 'Infantry Fighting Vehicle' in military dictionary thanks to 73mm low pressure smoothbore short-recoil semi-automatic gun it was equipped with. https://t.co/9QHBhTbANB


----------



## fatman17

Capt Salman Shaheed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/999269098877063168
what is stopping Pakistan?


----------



## fatman17

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/999269098877063168
> what is stopping Pakistan?


Trying to do it locally


----------



## Zarvan

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/999269098877063168
> what is stopping Pakistan?


O bhai we are super heroes. We don't need MRAP to protect our soldiers they are super humans. Not a single Pakistan soldier has died in IED attacks and Gun fire.


----------



## ghazi52

No PR-179/2018-ISPR

*Shinkiari,*....General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Junior Leaders Academy (JLA), Shinkiari today. COAS was given detailed briefing by the commandant. JLA is a premium Army institution which imparts training on basic professional skills and leadership traits to Junior Commissioned officers (JCOs) and Non Commissioned Officers (NCOs) of Pakistan Armed forces as well as from number of friendly foreign countries. On directions of COAS the Academy is being upgraded as “Centre of Excellence for the Junior Military Leadership” with enhanced capacity and facilities. COAS said that training of junior leaders is extremely important as in modern warfare they have a critical role to play. 






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## fatman17

Air Platforms

Pakistan signs for T129 attack helos

Gareth Jennings, London - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

25 May 2018

According to Turkey’s ruling party, Pakistan recently signed for 30 T129 attack helicopters. Source: TAI

Pakistan has formally signed for 30 TAI T129 attack helicopters from Turkey, it was disclosed on 24 May.

The confirmation of the anticipated sale to Pakistan was made in the political manifesto that Turkey’s ruling Justice and Development Party (AK Parti) has released ahead of the general election scheduled for June. The manifesto states that “a very short while ago a contract for the sale of 30 attack helicopters was signed with Pakistan”. No further details were disclosed and Turkish Aerospace Industries (TAI) had not responded to a request for comment at the time of writing.

Pakistan is known to have evaluated the Turkish-built version of the AgustaWestland A129 Mangusta as part of an ongoing effort to procure a new attack helicopter for the country’s army. With the Pakistan Army having already ordered 12 US-built Bell AH-1Z Vipers, it had since 2014 been trialling the Chinese-built Z-10 and since 2016 the T129.

Speaking earlier in the year to Jane’s and other defence media, Pakistan Army Aviation commander Major General Nasir Shah said only that a number of platform options were being considered to augment its current Bell AH-1 Cobras, the four recently received Mil Mi-35s, and its soon to be delivered AH-1Z Viper platforms.

“Army Aviation has plans to further enhance its attack helicopter fleets, and various options are currently being considered and evaluated,” Gen Shah said on 31 January at the IQPC Military Helicopter conference in London. “The [current 32] AH-1 helicopters have provided effective close support for our ground forces engaged in counterinsurgency [COIN] operations, but they cannot be employed effectively in high-altitude operations above 8,000 ft,” he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mingle

It's amazing Heli will be deadly in hands of our battle hardened warriors IA. 
I believe AH1z cobras will replace our legacy cobras do we will mix of heavy AH1z and light T129 very much in lines of F16 and JF17.


----------



## GriffinsRule

I tihnk PA will continue to use the legacy AH-1Fs for at least another decade or so, slowly phasing out older and more worn out airframes as it inducts newer AH-1Zs and T-129s. Even Mi-35 has cross over in the anti-tank role. The reason I believe that is the case is because the new inductions are too few in numbers as they stand. 12 AH-1Zs, 40 T-129s and 4 Mi-35s are not enough to counter the threat from IA strike corps. Additional Zulu Cobras are unlikely due to deteriorating relations, and Mi-35s won't really go past squadron strength of around 12. That means AH-1Fs will continue to serve for a while to come as even though they are old, there is a huge supply chain to support these around the globe so keeping them airworthy is not an issue. Also they are the only platforms that can fire the TOW atgm that Pakistan has a significant inventory of. So while old, they are still going to be useful as a 2nd tier behind the Zulus and T-129s.

Ill add there that despite what some here might wish, the Z-10 has no future in PA after it lost to the T-129. It does not offer anything that T-129 can not do and does not make any sense logistically to add another type in the mix


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi - May 27, 2018
No PR-183/2018-ISPR

A multi agency Afghan delegation led by Mr Mohammad Hanif Atmar, National Security Adviser(NSA) Afghanistan met General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) for a high level bilateral meeting. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Thunder.Storm

Any info?


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi, 28 May 2018: Youth Jirga of erstwhile FATA met General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at ISPR. COAS congratulated brave tribes especially the tribal youth on successful and historic merger of FATA into Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KPK) to their popular sentiments. 






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan Armed Forces peacekeepers have a long & distinguished history of serving with United Nations.
153 Pakistani peacekeepers have sacrificed their lives including 23 Officers for global peace and stability under UN auspices 
May 29, International Day of UN Peacekeepers https://t.co/H2C0fr5txn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Major Tufail Mohammad Shaheed:
Punjab Regiment
Date of Shahadat : 7th August 1958 
#HeroesOfTheNation
@smasood801 https://t.co/sjFCng9RVk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan army soldier standing on guard somewhere in Balochistan equipped with LMG-3 mounted on LUV. LMG-3 is integrated with Red Dot Sight https://t.co/JIqW9EX4fu

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001453778124640259
Really trying to be on their good side


----------



## fatman17

T129 ATAK
(click to view full)

May 29/18: Pakistan orders T-129 Pakistan is set to receive thirty T-129 attack helicopters from Turkey. Pakistan is known to have evaluated the Turkish-built attack helicopter as part of an ongoing effort to procure a new attack helicopter for the country’s army. The T-129 is based on the AugustaWestland (now Leonardo) produced A-129 Mangusta. Turkish Aerospace Industries is the T-129’s prime contractor. The aircraft is notable for its low frontal profile, and offers a good mix of surveillance, gun and missile capabilities. The T-129A EDH carries the nose-mounted 20mm cannon turret with 500 rounds, and 4 pylons for unguided rockets. The T-129B version will add Roketsan’s MIZRAK missiles and CIRIT 70 mm Laser Guided Rockets, and Raytheon’s FIM-92 Stinger air-to-air missiles. Pakistan currently has US-built Bell AH-1Z Vipers, Bell AH-1 Cobras and four Mi-35s in its inventory. The T129 competed against the Chinese-built Z-10.


----------



## GriffinsRule

Just so ppl dont get the wrong idea, this is the actual image as the one above is photoshopped.


----------



## Black Bird

92 News is just breaking this news


----------



## Black Bird

Breaking News on 92 News chanel that Pakistan and Turkey signed the Deal of T129

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001776238917308416

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

No PR-187/2018-ISPR

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS), visited Quetta today.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## fatman17

Army Aviation helicopters busy extinguishing Margalla Hills Fire.
9 sorties carrying Bambi Buckets flown over Bari area affected by Fire behind Bari Imam. Pakistan Army troops also reached incident site, - @OfficialDGISPR


----------



## fatman17

United Nations (UN) commemorated International UN Peacekeepers Day. Sacrifices of seven Pakistani peacekeepers acknowledged by posthumously awarding them Dag Hammarskjöld medals.
“Pakistan is a peace loving country contributing to global peace efforts”, COAS. https://t.co/3T7exYdTwX

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> Army Aviation helicopters busy extinguishing Margalla Hills Fire.
> 9 sorties carrying Bambi Buckets flown over Bari area affected by Fire behind Bari Imam. Pakistan Army troops also reached incident site, - @OfficialDGISPR




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1002659412308299783


----------



## ghazi52

*COAS chairs inaugural meeting of NUTECH’s BoG*
June 05, 2018


RAWALPINDI: Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa Tuesday chaired the inaugural meeting of Board of Governors (BoG) of National University of Technology (NUTECH).

The NUTECH, is a federally chartered university which envisions preparing high end Engineering Technologists and skilled workforce by integrating heads, hearts and hands in its education system to meet both domestic and overseas industrial and market needs as well as China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) requirements, an ISPR press release said.

It would be the first National Technology University of the country, graduating the students in applied engineering technology augmented by well-trained technical work force and knowledge creation in a vibrant, innovative and entrepreneurial environment through the modern academic system.

The NUTECH envisions becoming an internationally acclaimed engineering technology driven Research University for producing industry focused as well as its organizations.

The COAS said that our dream has come true as the concept of establishing a pioneer university to introduce engineering technology education and enhance skills training in the youth.

He appreciated the management of NUTECH, who has worked relentlessly to mature it and helped in its translation to practicality.

General Bajwa also instructed the team of NUTECH to strictly follow merit and set high standard of technology education in Pakistan for other universities of emulate. Our youth and industry will benefit immensely from NUTECH programs commencing from September.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Air Chief Marshal Mark Binskin, Chief of Defence Forces (CDF) Australia called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) today at GHQ.

Earlier on arrival at GHQ, Australian CDF, laid a floral wreath at Yadgar-e-Shuhada. A smartly turned out contingent of Pakistan Army presented the Guard of Honour to Australian CDF.






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Army Chief Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa meets caretaker Prime Minister Nasirul Mulk. — Photo courtesy PM Office

Army Chief Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa met interim Prime Minister Nasirul Mulk at his office, a statement from the PM Office said on Wednesday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hafsa Noor

I love Pakistan army. Pakistan army is one of most respectable and honorable profession. They are famous due to their hard work and honesty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Col Zahir embraced shahadat on 4 June 2014 in a suicide attack on his vehicle near Tarnol in Islamabad. #OurMartyrsOurPride https://t.co/HppYg3KxFp

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Bill Gates telephones COAS General Bajwa*







RAWALPINDI: US billionaire and founder of Microsoft Bill Gates telephoned Chief of Army Staff, General Qamar Javed Bajwa, according to Inter Services Public Relations.

The ISPR, media wing of the military, said Bill Gates acknowledged supporting efforts by Pakistan Army for successfully eradicating Polio from the country.

The Army Chief appreciated his efforts towards this noble cause and assured him continued full cooperation in best interest of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

ہم ازالہ نہ کر سکے جن کا ۔۔۔۔۔!! 
لوگ ایسے بھی ہم نے کھوئے ہیں! 

Lt. Khawar Shahab Shaheed
Captain Ruhullah Shaheed
Captain Aqeel Arshad Shaheed
Captain Bilal Zafar Shaheed
Lt. Arslan Shaheed

#OurArmyOurPride 
#OurMartyrsOurPride 
#WeStandWithChiefJustice https://t.co/4rOiKMjlZB

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Shooting competition of foriegn country students (45 countries) was held in Germany on 10th June 2018.

Pakistani Cadet Mahaj Ajaz from 138 L/C has been declared as the Best Shooter... Allhum Du Lillah 

#OurArmyOurPride
#NationWithPakArmy
#NationStandWithSaqibNisar https://t.co/YIeiv3sPKk

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa reached back after visiting Kabul, Afghanistan. During the visit, COAS had exclusive one on one meeting with Afghanistan President Ashraf Ghani followed by delegations level discussions. COAS also had meetings with Chief Executive Abdullah Abdullah and Commander Resolute Support Mission(RSM) General John Nicholson.


----------



## ghazi52

While Afghanistan facilitated killing of our soldiers two days back, Pakistan handed over Afghan soldier Zabiullah safe and sound who infiltrated Pakistani area at Kharlachi Kurram Agency border by "mistake".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited National Defence University today. While addressing the participants of National Security and War Course, COAS congratulated them on successful completion of the course. COAS’ address focused on internal and external challenges facing Pakistan.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## fatman17

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1007377359236927489

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

ghazi52 said:


> While Afghanistan facilitated killing of our soldiers two days back, Pakistan handed over Afghan soldier Zabiullah safe and sound who infiltrated Pakistani area at Kharlachi Kurram Agency border by "mistake".


Snakes will remain snakes


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1007377359236927489


Some pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

After reading this, it's safe to speculate that Pak is going ahead with #VT4 instead of #OplotP. Oplot is suffering from problems related to Gun stabilization, FCS & wiring insulation. Not to include Ukrainian questionable tank production capacity. 
https://t.co/w8xmoJTFvG

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

fatman17 said:


> After reading this, it's safe to speculate that Pak is going ahead with #VT4 instead of #OplotP. Oplot is suffering from problems related to Gun stabilization, FCS & wiring insulation. Not to include Ukrainian questionable tank production capacity.
> https://t.co/w8xmoJTFvG
> View attachment 480809


Tank is not the problem Ukrainian Soldiers are the problem. And VT 4 had faced much bigger issues in our trials than OPLOT. OPLOT only issue was slight engine problem. Which Ukraine promised to resolve fast. In these competition I have even seen Leopard Tank come last


----------



## ghazi52

*Line of Control 
*
Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa spent Eid day with troops along Line of Control. COAS offered Eid Prayer and prayed for peace and prosperity of Pakistan. Talking to troops, COAS lauded their commitment, high morale and devotion for defence of the motherland. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

*Three army soldiers martyred, five terrorists killed in cross-border attacks*






RAWALPINDI: Three Pakistan army soldiers on Friday embraced shahadat (martyrdom) in exchange of fire with terrorists from across Pak-Afghan border, five terrorists were also killed during their abortive attempts.

“Terrorists from across the Pak-Afghan border attempted multiple physical and fire raids on Pakistan Army posts along Pak-Afghan Border in Shawal, North Waziristan Agency. Security Forces valiantly repulsed all attempts to overrun posts and inflict major damage,” read a statement issued by the media wing of armed forces, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR).

ISPR said during the exchange of fire, three Pakistan army soldiers Havaldar Iftikhar, resident of Sargodha, Sepoy Aftab from Chitral, and Sepoy Usman resident of Gujrat, embraced shahadat.

Earlier in a statement, Director General ISPR Asif Ghafoor said terrorist incidents in Pakistan were linked to sanctuaries across the Afghanistan border.


----------



## khanasifm

Mbt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1008025968433356805


----------



## fatman17

Zarvan said:


> Tank is not the problem Ukrainian Soldiers are the problem. And VT 4 had faced much bigger issues in our trials than OPLOT. OPLOT only issue was slight engine problem. Which Ukraine promised to resolve fast. In these competition I have even seen Leopard Tank come last


We'll just have to wait and see


----------



## fatman17

#US emargoes sale and transfer of AH-1Z Viper Helicopters to #Pakistan 
Return to 1990s saga of F-16 embargo. 
From domestic to international affairs, so many similarities of 1990s... https://t.co/i01Mnx8ArW


----------



## Mrc

fatman17 said:


> #US emargoes sale and transfer of AH-1Z Viper Helicopters to #Pakistan
> Return to 1990s saga of F-16 embargo.
> From domestic to international affairs, so many similarities of 1990s... https://t.co/i01Mnx8ArW
> View attachment 481032




So many similarities with 1990... yet some stupid generals keep going back to America for more.... like they have a relationship with USA and like being fcked bh them


----------



## Ali_Baba

Mrc said:


> So many similarities with 1990... yet some stupid generals keep going back to America for more.... like they have a relationship with USA and like being fcked bh them



Thats the basic problem, the Armed forces of Pakistan simply donot learn. They are poor "thinkers" when it comes to planning procurements and end up always having money tied up in places that do them no good at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

Bottom line coalition support funds can only be used for ops and capital items ordered from USA 

With billions Pak ordered ah-1z


----------



## fatman17

Terrorism & Insurgency
*Reported killing of Pakistani Taliban leader indicates improving US-Afghan-Pakistan co-ordination and declining insurgent threat in Pakistan*
*Asad Ali* - IHS Jane's Country Risk Daily Report
15 June 2018

*Event*
An Afghan defence ministry official on 15 June 2018 confirmed that a US unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) attack in Afghanistan along the border with Pakistan on 13 June had killed Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) leader, Mullah Fazlullah.

Fazlullah became leader of the TTP – an umbrella network of groups targeting Pakistan – in 2013 and has likely been operating in Afghanistan since the Pakistani military launched an offensive against TTP strongholds in North Waziristan in 2014. While in Afghanistan, several TTP leaders have been killed or have defected. As a result of this and the eradication of TTP sanctuaries in Pakistan, insurgent attacks in the country have declined by 68% since 2014, according to Jane’s Terrorism and Insurgency Centre.


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) reached Poland on an official visit. During the visit COAS met Mr Mariusz Blaszczak, Minister of National Defence and Deputy Minister of National Defence.


----------



## denel

Ali_Baba said:


> Thats the basic problem, the Armed forces of Pakistan simply donot learn. They are poor "thinkers" when it comes to planning procurements and end up always having money tied up in places that do them no good at all.


That is why you need independent R&D companies not run and dictated by armed folks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

ARMOURED
Float like a brick, sting like a shit tonne of bees and then have a rest 

STRIKE 
Float like a butterfly, sting like a quick bee, over and over 

LIGHT ROLE
Float like a very floaty bee, sting like a bee then run away, like a bee

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

After exchange of heavy fire 6 terrorists including High Value Target terrorist Nanakar involved in killing of local population and Maliks killed. During exchange of fire Havaldar Razzaq Khan and Havaldar Mumtaz Hussain embraced Shahadat. Weapons and ammo recovered along with communication sets through which terrorists were in communication with their handlers across the border in Afghan Province Paktia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Mil MI 35M Gunship of Pakistan Army Aviation somewhere in Balochistan. https://t.co/E9Orves3sB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Two heli brothers spotted in one snap.
Mi24, (Mi35 is further upgrade of Mi24) , was designed using Mi8/17 design configuration.
Combo of Mi24-Mi8 wrecked havoc over Afghan during Soviet Afghan War before arrival of Stinger Manpads https://t.co/U9kGuCYFS9

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa called on Caretaker Prime Minister retired Justice Nasirul Mulk at the Prime Minister's Office in Islamabad on Monday.
No details of the meeting have been provided to the media so far, but it is believed that the two discussed the overall security arrangements for the July 25 general elections.


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi - June 27, 2018
No PR-211/2018-ISPR

*211th Corps Commanders’ Conference* chaired by General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff, held at GHQ. The Forum reviewed geo-strategic environment and recent security and other related developments in the region. 






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## fatman17

Recent visit of Pak Military delegation to Poland. Apparently Pak is interested in Rosomok family of wheeled armored vehicles.
Left: Rosomak-Rak with 120mm Mortar system.
Right: Rosomak APC with 30mm gun.
Rosomok is battleproven and has survived RPG & IED attacks in Afghanistan https://t.co/ccKrxN2cPV

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HRK

Some pic from Gen. Bajwa Poland visit

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Army research

fatman17 said:


> Recent visit of Pak Military delegation to Poland. Apparently Pak is interested in Rosomok family of wheeled armored vehicles.
> Left: Rosomak-Rak with 120mm Mortar system.
> Right: Rosomak APC with 30mm gun.
> Rosomok is battleproven and has survived RPG & IED attacks in Afghanistan https://t.co/ccKrxN2cPV
> View attachment 483114


A modern GPS or laser guided self propelled mortar is very essential to provide organic fire support to independents like independent armoured brigades and mechanized infantry without having to rely on the infantry, ie directly under infantry

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Army research

Army research said:


> A modern GPS or laser guided self propelled mortar is very essential to provide organic fire support to independents like independent armoured brigades and mechanized infantry without having to rely on the infantry, ie directly under infantry


Without having to rely on the artillery * for independent formations *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

@Basel 
Look up this thread ... The recent visit of Poland

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

HRK said:


> Some pic from Gen. Bajwa Poland visit
> View attachment 483118
> View attachment 483119
> View attachment 483120
> View attachment 483121
> View attachment 483122
> View attachment 483123
> View attachment 483125
> View attachment 483127
> View attachment 483128
> View attachment 483129
> View attachment 483130
> View attachment 483131



Hi,

Just look at these pictures---. These General Officers would not be allowed on a shooting range here in the US---except for one---.

None of them are wearing safety glasses---or eye glasses for protection---.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Army research said:


> A modern GPS or laser guided self propelled mortar is very essential to provide organic fire support to independents like independent armoured brigades and mechanized infantry without having to rely on the infantry, ie directly under infantry


120mm mortar SP has been a requirement of the army since long. They wanted the US to supply the same but were refused. Upto US 1.5B are to be spent in this area once a system is chosen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Basel

fatman17 said:


> 120mm mortar SP has been a requirement of the army since long. They wanted the US to supply the same but were refused. Upto US 1.5B are to be spent in this area once a system is chosen.



Hmm, can Pakistan get AMOS??


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

fatman17 said:


> 120mm mortar SP has been a requirement of the army since long. They wanted the US to supply the same but were refused. Upto US 1.5B are to be spent in this area once a system is chosen.


Why cant we use an existing platform like Raad APC, Talha/Maaz series/dragoon or Hamza APCs and mate a 120mm ourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Why cant we use an existing platform like Raad APC, Talha/Maaz series/dragoon or Hamza APCs and mate a 120mm ourself.


I don't have an answer. Uneducated guess would be lack of space

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chimgathar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan Army pilots in a daring mission rescued 3 foreign mountaineers stuck in snow avalanche at above 19000 feet high Ultar Sar Peak near Hunza. Bruce Normand & Miller Timothy from UK successfully rescued alive while Christian Huber from Austria had succumbed to avalanche. https://t.co/z0OyaCE63H

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

AH1Z are not embargoed but delayed.
Reasons why AH1Z delivery is late
1:Hangers are not ready in Pakistan
2ak pilots have not yet completed their training courses yet
3:Electronic and cockpit equipment is not timely prepared due to busy production-line for those components https://t.co/9ytjFy9m8B

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chimgathar

Thats a relief


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi - July 02, 2018
No PR-218/2018-ISPR

Today Chief of Army Staff confirmed death sentences awarded to 12 hardcore terrorists, who were involved in heinous offences related to terrorism, including killing of innocent civilians, attacking Law Enforcement Agencies and Armed Forces of Pakistan. These terrorists also include those who planned and executed attack on Markazi Imam Bargah Parachinar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

General Bajwa at the General Headquarters (GHQ) in Rawalpindi told the UN secretary-general, “Pakistan Army is the one of the largest contributor to UN peacekeeping forces”.


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan, an active participant in #Action4Peacekeeping, is the 5th largest contributor of uniformed personnel to @UNPeacekeeping. Their 6,000 peacekeepers serve in difficult & dangerous missions to protect the world’s most vulnerable and advance peace worldwide. https://t.co/6drxluXvw8

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014084000909053952


----------



## fatman17

Today is the 19th Youm.e.Shahadat of The real Lion " Captain Kernal Sher Khan Shaheed"
Award: Nishan-e-Haider
He embraced Shahadat on 5th July, 1999 at Kargil. Proud of You. RIP https://t.co/HMJXMce01W

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> Today is the 19th Youm.e.Shahadat of The real Lion " Captain Kernal Sher Khan Shaheed"
> Award: Nishan-e-Haider
> He embraced Shahadat on 5th July, 1999 at Kargil. Proud of You. RIP https://t.co/HMJXMce01W
> View attachment 484472


On his grave

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan Army


----------



## Autodidact-knowledge

fatman17 said:


> Pakistan Army
> View attachment 485002


Damn Pakis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Maj Umar (right) is 2nd [emoji1191] ever to train British Cadets as Platoon Commander at Royal Mil Academy, Sandhurst after Major Iqbah (left). At the end of training, his platoon is declared best & will be titled as “Sovereign’s Platoon”.
Well done boy, u made all of us proud. https://t.co/ngmvZTe3sE

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ultimate Weapon

fatman17 said:


> Today is the 19th Youm.e.Shahadat of The real Lion " Captain Kernal Sher Khan Shaheed"
> Award: Nishan-e-Haider
> He embraced Shahadat on 5th July, 1999 at Kargil. Proud of You. RIP https://t.co/HMJXMce01W
> View attachment 484472


Can someone please share the story of Sher Khan the lion.


----------



## BHarwana

*General Raheel Sharif receives Pakistani delegation Headed by Secretary Defense, Lt Gen Zamir ul Hassan Shah.*


----------



## fatman17

Remember Martyrs [emoji1191] - LT COL Haroon Islam Shaheed martyred in Operation Silence (Lal Masjid Operation). He was brave he stood firm & laid down his life for us. 8th July 2007 https://t.co/uHP8kTga5d

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017029716790906881
Another rescue


----------



## fatman17

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017254997967491072The List.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

Baktar Shikan put to good use..





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

SSM has just announced that Turkish Aerospace Industries has signed a deal with the Pakistan MOD for 30 T129 attack helicopters. Hope to find out more details at Farnborough next week.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Maj Gen Asif Ghafoor*‏Verified account @OfficialDGISPR

COAS condemns heinous terrorist attk in Mashtung. Grieved on loss of precious lives. Pak lost a highly devoted & capable politician Siraj Raisani. Attempts of inimical forces to derail important democratic activity shall not succeed. United we all Pakistanis shall IA defeat them.

10:06 AM - 13 Jul 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMG_12

ghazi52 said:


> *Maj Gen Asif Ghafoor*‏Verified account @OfficialDGISPR
> 
> COAS condemns heinous terrorist attk in Mashtung. Grieved on loss of precious lives. Pak lost a highly devoted & capable politician Siraj Raisani. Attempts of inimical forces to derail important democratic activity shall not succeed. United we all Pakistanis shall IA defeat them.
> 
> 10:06 AM - 13 Jul 2018


Chief should visit Mastung. It's a national tragedy and shouldn't be taken lightly.



ghazi52 said:


> *Maj Gen Asif Ghafoor*‏Verified account @OfficialDGISPR
> 
> COAS condemns heinous terrorist attk in Mashtung. Grieved on loss of precious lives. Pak lost a highly devoted & capable politician Siraj Raisani. Attempts of inimical forces to derail important democratic activity shall not succeed. United we all Pakistanis shall IA defeat them.
> 
> 10:06 AM - 13 Jul 2018


Chief should visit Mastung. It's a national tragedy and shouldn't be taken lightly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

Dazzler said:


> Baktar Shikan put to good use..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/



thx for sharing, mashallah, but troops are in combat condition, no helmet, no flak jacket, no bulletproof vest, no firearms.. but who knows why!


----------



## django

Game.Invade said:


> Chief should visit Mastung. It's a national tragedy and shouldn't be taken lightly.


Bloody true, the man was a true Pakistani patriot.


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Quetta. Attended funeral prayer of shaheed Siraj Raisani, met his family and visited CMH Quetta to meet injured of Mastung blast victims. COAS expressed his deepest empathy with all bereaved families of the Mastung blast incident. Referring to Shaheed Siraj Raisani as ‘Soldier of Pakistan’ COAS said that we have lost a die-hard brave patriot Pakistani who shall be remembered for his commitment and contributions for Pakistan. COAS acknowledged sacrifices of three generations of Siraj Raisani’s family.

COAS said that our journey to peace hasn’t yet reached the desired destination of complete peace but we are successfully nearing its achievement. We as a nation have stood up to the challenges of terrorism and extremism and shall defeat all inimical forces undeterred. Commander Southern Command Lieutenant General Asim Saleem Bajwa was present on the occasion.


----------



## ghazi52

Gen. Qamar Javed Bajwa meeting with mother who lost her 7 sons in #MastungBlast. Her courage is still intact and this is the strength of mothers of this holy land. May Allah bless shaheeds with highest rewards in Jannat and families with patience to bear these losses (AMEEN)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

For how long will you keep honoring shaheeds. Do something about it.
Whip this country and its self-destructive and insane people back into shape. Then carve out a national identity after 70 years. Establish a strong economy, and military.
Out manoeuvre India. Lasting PEACE


ghazi52 said:


> Gen. Qamar Javed Bajwa meeting with mother who lost her 7 sons in #MastungBlast. Her courage is still intact and this is the strength of mothers of this holy land. May Allah bless shaheeds with highest rewards in Jannat and families with patience to bear these losses (AMEEN)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Air Platforms
*Turkey confirms sale of 30 T129 attack helicopters to Pakistan*
*Lale Sariibrahimoglu, Ankara* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
16 July 2018





Delivery of the 30 T129 helicopters purchased by Pakistan is expected to take place in increments over the coming five years. Source: TAI
Ankara has signed an agreement with Islamabad for the sale of 30 T129 ATAK combat helicopters for the Pakistan Army in a move described by the Presidency of the Republic of Turkey Undersecretariat for Defence Industries (SSB) – formerly the Turkish Defence Industries Undersecretariat (SSM) – as “the largest single export in the history of the Turkish defence industry”.

“Contract negotiations on T129 ATAK helicopters between Turkish Aerospace Industries [TAI] and the Pakistani Ministry of Defense Production have been officially finalised,” SSB announced in a 13 July statement.

Turkey first revealed the sale of the T129s to Pakistan in the political manifesto that the country’s ruling Justice and Development Party (AKP) released in May.

Delivery of the helicopters is expected to take place in increments over the coming five years, according to the local defence industry sources.

While the value of the deal was not officially disclosed, it is believed to be worth about USD1.5 billion, with manufacturer TAI revealing in a separate statement that the contract also features “a comprehensive package including logistics, ammunition, spares, ground support equipment, and training”.

TAI describes the T129 ATAK as “a new-generation, tandem-seat, twin-engine helicopter specifically designed for attack and reconnaissance purposes”, featuring “state-of-the-art avionics and [an] asymmetric weapon delivery capability”, which provides “highly mobile and lethal attack capability against personnel, ground, and air targets”.

Derived from the AgustaWestland A129CBT Mangusta that has been in service with the Italian Army since 2002, the T129 incorporates a modified airframe, new engines, an uprated drive train, a new tail rotor, new displays, and enhanced weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fieldmarshal

Ahmet Pasha said:


> For how long will you keep honoring shaheeds. Do something about it.
> Whip this country and its self-destructive and insane people back into shape. Then carve out a national identity after 70 years. Establish a strong economy, and military.
> Out manoeuvre India. Lasting PEACE


For as long as it takes !!


----------



## ghazi52

*Iran says to jointly produce defence equipment with Pakistan*

TEHRAN: Iranian top military commander said Tuesday that Iran and Pakistan are seeking to jointly manufacture defence equipment, Press TV reported.

Major General Mohammad Baqeri, chief of staff of the Iranian Armed Forces, made the remarks following a meeting with Pakistani President Mamnoon Hussain in Islamabad on Tuesday.

Iran and Pakistan are working to jointly make defence products and present them as a joint achievement of the Muslim nations, Baqeri was quoted as saying.

In the meeting, Hussain and Baqeri underlined the importance of the Tehran-Islamabad ties in different areas, particularly in the defence sector.

On Tuesday, Baqeri also held a meeting with Chief of Pakistani Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi.

During the talks, the two sides discussed topics including military education, pilot training, military drills and contacts between the two countries' defence industries, he added.

On Monday, the Iranian top commander blasted the United States for seeking insecurity in the Middle East and is against the restoration of peace to this region.

"America tops the list of countries that seek to create insecurity in the region and is against the restoration of security to the region," Baqeri said.

Baqeri arrived in Islamabad Monday for an official visit at the invitation of his Pakistani counterpart, General Qamar Javed Bajwa.


----------



## perennial student

there is a strong reason behind it not let them cross the LOC they are very responsible


----------



## alikazmi007

ghazi52 said:


> Nice to see we celebrate Valentine's Day together !


----------



## fatman17

*FARNBOROUGH: Turkish Aerospace eyes more Atak deals after Pakistan win*

18 July, 2018
SOURCE: FlightGlobal.com
BY: Greg Waldron
Farnborough


Turkish Aerospace is confident of more international sales for its T129 attack helicopter, given the demanding process that Pakistan put the rotorcraft through prior to its recent 30 aircraft order.

A schedule has yet to be set for deliveries as there remain export license formalities that need to be sorted out with the Turkish and Italian defence ministries, said Gorkem Bilgi, corporate marketing manager at Turkish Aerospace.

Rome is involved because the T129 is largely based on the Leonardo Helicopters AW129 Mangusta. In addition, the helicopter’s T800 engines are produced by a joint venture between Honeywell and Rolls-Royce – the Light Helicopter Turbine Engine Company.






BillyPix

Bilgi spoke with FlightGlobal in the company’s static display. Once these formalities are sorted out, Bilgi says that deliveries can commence in three months. The deal involves the helicopters, logistics, training, and weapons.

He says the Pakistan deal is a watershed for Turkey’s aerospace industry.

“Following Pakistan there are a lot of countries that we are negotiating with,” he says. “Pakistan is a tough customer. We went to the Himalayas for high altitude tests, we went to desert for testing in hot conditions at 52C. They tested the helicopter for four years. It’s kind of a diploma – if you sell a helicopter to Pakistan, then all countries are interested.”

Specifically, the T129 is in contention for attack helicopter requirements in Morocco, Thailand, and Bangladesh. Of these, Morocco is looking at an acquisition of 24 rotorcraft and Thailand 12-15, while Bangladesh has yet to decide how many it will obtain.

While Bilgi says the relationship with Leonardo, which helped develop the T129, is strong, the companies have different attack helicopter paths in the future. Turkish Aerospace’s focus going forward will be on the Atak II helicopter, while Leonardo is concerned with the AW249.

“The T129 Atak is an important example of joint bilateral collaboration in the defence industry,” he adds. “On the other hand, they are working on a new development programme, and we are working on a new development programme. As of today we have some talks, but in the near future it's a little hard to give any comments.”

In addition, in 2021 Turkish Aerospace will embark on a ten-year effort to build 109 UH-60 Blackhawks. Equipped with a large percentage of local content, including a glass cockpit produced by Turkish firm Aselsan, these will be designated the T-70I. The company also sees substantial export potential for locally produced Black Hawks, with Sikorsky leading this effort.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Thats sounds very charming but in actaulity all the sacrifices our brave men make is all going to waste. The british colonial laws and system is still in Pakistan to enslave the helpless.

Just observe the general conditio of the common man. The morals and the status of society is going downhill by the day.


Fieldmarshal said:


> For as long as it takes !!


----------



## Fieldmarshal

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Thats sounds very charming but in actaulity all the sacrifices our brave men make is all going to waste. The british colonial laws and system is still in Pakistan to enslave the helpless.
> 
> Just observe the general conditio of the common man. The morals and the status of society is going downhill by the day.


We r all Muslims firstly n most importantly n u do not loose hope as ALLAH forbids it. 
We are out of the woods n soon by the grace of ALLAH will be where we were intended to be all along, just be patient n enjoy the show

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

I sincerely pray to Allah almighty that this happens.


Fieldmarshal said:


> We r all Muslims firstly n most importantly n u do not loose hope as ALLAH forbids it.
> We are out of the woods n soon by the grace of ALLAH will be where we were intended to be all along, just be patient n enjoy the show


----------



## Dazzler



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Chimgathar

Beautiful beast I hope more are ordered later

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Chimgathar said:


> Beautiful beast I hope more are ordered later


16 more in the pipeline

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dazzler

Chimgathar said:


> Beautiful beast I hope more are ordered later



It may not be the cutting edge, but it is rugged, reliable and carries a truckload of ammo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## syed_yusuf

fatman17 said:


> 16 more in the pipeline



i have yet to see any credible report on more order. it seems logical but nothing has been ordered yet, just planned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

syed_yusuf said:


> i have yet to see any credible report on more order. it seems logical but nothing has been ordered yet, just planned.


1st you plan, then budget it and then order it.


----------



## fatman17

Turkish Aerospace expects a sales boost for its T-129 attack helicopter. The company is currently in the process of finalizing the necessary formalities with the Turkish and Italian defense ministries needed to export 30 T-129s to Pakistan. The company’s corporate marketing manager Gorkem Bilgi expects the delivery to commence within three months after all formalities are sorted. He further adds “Pakistan is a tough customer. We went to the Himalayas for high altitude tests, we went to desert for testing in hot conditions at 52C. They tested the helicopter for four years. It’s kind of a diploma – if you sell a helicopter to Pakistan, then all countries are interested.” The T-129 is derivative of Leonardo’s A-129 and is the first indigenously produced Turkish attack helicopter. The T129A EDH carries the nose-mounted 20mm cannon turret with 500 rounds, and 4 pylons for unguided rockets. The T129B version will add Roketsan’s MIZRAK (formerly UMTAS) missiles and CIRIT 70 mm Laser Guided Rockets, and Raytheon’s FIM-92 Stinger air-to-air missiles. Countries that are currently interested in the helicopter include Morocco, Thailand and Bangladesh.


----------



## fatman17

70th martyrdom anniversary of Captain Sarwar Shaheed being observed today https://t.co/DSEvpaDdLv https://t.co/hIiscs2ycd

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> 70th martyrdom anniversary of Captain Sarwar Shaheed being observed today https://t.co/DSEvpaDdLv https://t.co/hIiscs2ycd
> View attachment 488830


1st award of NH

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

‏کل کیپٹن سیف اللہ نے اس پاک دھرتی کی خاطر سیالکوٹ کنٹرول لائن پر جام شہادت نوش کیا
کیپٹن سیف اللہ شہید کا تعلق پشاور کے علاقہ ادیزی سے تھا -
اللّه تعالیٰ کیپٹن سیف اللہ شہید کو جنّت الفردوس میں اعلی مقام عطا فرماے 
امین ثمّ امین https://t.co/9sLORZNB96‎‎‎‎

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

A delegation led by Lieutenant General Malik Zafar Iqbal, Director Gen. Joint Staff, JS HQ visited #Russia to enhance the Bilateral military cooperation btw two countries from 25-28 July 2018. New friendships era btw #RussiaPak [emoji1191][emoji635][emoji106] @defencedotpk @PutinRF_Eng @Russ_Warrior https://t.co/V6VCOU3xwW

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dazzler

fatman17 said:


> 1st award of NH
> View attachment 488927



I remember watching the Nishan e Haider drama in which Salim Nasir performed as Capt Raja Sarwar shaheed. Its been decades since i watched it, but it feels as if it became a part of my subconscious mind. 


@Zarvan 

for you specially..





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Path-Finder

*On 19th of June 2018 premises of PCO were visited by the delegation of the Army Staff of the Islamic Republic of Pakistan.*


*Delegation was led by gen. Qamar Javed Bajwa - Chief of Army Staff of the Pakistan Army, accompanied by the Ambassador of the Islamic Republic of Pakistan in Poland. Guests watched a presentation about activities of Polska Grupa Zbrojeniowa. They were also acknowledged with most modern products of PCO including thermovisual cameras for combat platforms.*

*http://www.pcosa.com.pl/en/delegations/pakistani_delegation-915.html*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Bro didnt he go there like last month???


Path-Finder said:


> View attachment 489801
> View attachment 489802
> View attachment 489803
> View attachment 489804
> View attachment 489805
> View attachment 489806
> View attachment 489807
> View attachment 489808
> 
> 
> *On 19th of June 2018 premises of PCO were visited by the delegation of the Army Staff of the Islamic Republic of Pakistan.*
> 
> 
> *Delegation was led by gen. Qamar Javed Bajwa - Chief of Army Staff of the Pakistan Army, accompanied by the Ambassador of the Islamic Republic of Pakistan in Poland. Guests watched a presentation about activities of Polska Grupa Zbrojeniowa. They were also acknowledged with most modern products of PCO including thermovisual cameras for combat platforms.*
> 
> *http://www.pcosa.com.pl/en/delegations/pakistani_delegation-915.html*


----------



## BHarwana

Director General Joint Staff visits Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

Dragoon in PA digital camo, armed with 12.7mm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Dazzler said:


> Dragoon in PA digital camo, armed with 12.7mm


Digital camo is a controversial area.
Newer camo is ignoring it.


----------



## khanasifm

Dragoon is 4x4 this is 6x6 never knew there was a 6x6 version r u sure it’s dragoon ??

https://www.armyrecognition.com/us_...d_states_pictures_technical_data_sheet_d.html



Looks like VN-2 ??

https://www.armyrecognition.com/air...ehicle_new_variant_of_wmz551_apc_1211142.html


Type 90

http://www.tanks-encyclopedia.com/modern/china/WZ551-Type92_APC.php

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024865306404114432International Army Games

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024948667344535552


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

First Russia then Poland then Italy joint defece cooperation talks and friendly visits.
Surely Something important must be going on.


BHarwana said:


> Director General Joint Staff visits Russia
> 
> View attachment 489825
> View attachment 489826
> View attachment 489827


----------



## fatman17

Ahmet Pasha said:


> First Russia then Poland then Italy joint defece cooperation talks and friendly visits.
> Surely Something important must be going on.


This is the new supply chain. Moving away from the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanasifm

fatman17 said:


> This is the new supply chain. Moving away from the US.



Army anyway has not much left from US except artillery m198 and 109 / 110

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

212th Corps Commanders’ Conference held at GHQ presided by General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS). Forum reviewed geo-strategic environment, regional peace and internal security situation of the country. COAS directed commanders to continue consolidating the gains of efforts against terrorism and militancy.


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Dazzler said:


> Dragoon in PA digital camo, armed with 12.7mm


IMO that isn't Dragoon nor even the Pakistan Army's vehicle.

Seems like a bunch of countries (Iraq, Kazakhstan, etc) were given the same 6x6 as part of the Clear Sky competition (likely a test of infantry/process skills by having all competitors use the same AFV).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

khanasifm said:


> Army anyway has not much left from US except artillery m198 and 109 / 110




About time they took a major drift.



Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> IMO that isn't Dragoon nor even the Pakistan Army's vehicle.
> 
> Seems like a bunch of countries (Iraq, Kazakhstan, etc) were given the same 6x6 as part of the Clear Sky competition (likely a test of infantry/process skills by having all competitors use the same AFV).



Yep, it isnt, got it mixed up. Looks like the type-90

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS), visited Inter Services Public Relations Directorate (ISPR) today. COAS addressed and interacted with youth during the ongoing annual internship programme at ISPR. COAS congratulated the students on successful completion of the internship program. 






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Is army going to develop the disaster management? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1026467210422878208

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Colonel General Alexander V. Fomin, Deputy Minister of Defence of the Russian Federation visited Pakistan and called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at GHQ.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## fatman17

*Sept 19/14: Pakistan.* The US DSCA announces Pakistan’s official export request for 160 Navistar Mine Resistant Ambush Protected (MRAP) vehicles. That would certainly be an easy delivery from Afghanistan, for Excess Defense Article vehicles that the US Army was prepared to blow up rather than paying to ship them home:




30 MaxxPro Base DXM

110 MaxxPro Dash DXM

10 MaxxPro Dash DXM Ambulances

10 MaxxPro Recovery Vehicles with protection kits

spare and repair parts, support and test equipment, publications and technical documentation, personnel training and equipment training, U.S. Government and contractor engineering, technical and logistics support services, and other related elements of logistical and program support.


The estimated cost is $198 million. These vehicles would be added to 22 MaxxPros (incl. 2 MRV recovery vehicles) that were already transferred under the Pakistan Counterinsurgency Capability Fund. The country’s years-long civil war involving the Pakistani Taliban will certainly provide Pakistan with opportunities to use these vehicles.

The principal contractor will be Navistar Defense Corporation in Madison Heights, MI. The proposed sale will require about 2 US Government and 24 Navistar contractor representatives in Pakistan for a period of approximately 18 months. They’ll perform inspections and deprocessing of vehicles upon delivery; provide assistance in installation of vehicle accessory kits; provide fault diagnosis and repairs; perform corrective maintenance, to include accident and battle damage assessment and repairs; conduct operator and maintainer training; and conduct inventories and maintain accountability of USG provided material. Sources: US DSCA #14-32, “Pakistan – Mine Resistant Ambush Protected (MRAP) Vehicles” | Gannet Military Times, “Source: Pakistan already has U.S.-made MRAPs, new deal in works” (April 2014).

any update on this ?
I know 22 vehicles were delivered and another 40 to be delivered by end 2018


----------



## Dazzler

Zarvan said:


>



Junior Gull visiting Tank manufacturing factory and inspecting the recently upgraded type-85IIAPs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Russia to train Pakistani troops*






RAWALPINDI: Russian Deputy Defence Minister of the Russian Federation, Colonel General Alexander V. Fomin, on a visit to Pakistan along with his delegation, has signed an agreement related to providing assistance to Pakistani troops for the first time ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Lieutenant General Javed Mahmood Bukhari appointed Commander Bahawalpur Corps.


----------



## khanasifm

ghazi52 said:


> *Russia to train Pakistani troops*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RAWALPINDI: Russian Deputy Defence Minister of the Russian Federation, Colonel General Alexander V. Fomin, on a visit to Pakistan along with his delegation, has signed an agreement related to providing assistance to Pakistani troops for the first time ever.



I guess this was in response to today’s news of US imet cancellation ??

So China, EU and Russia will be destination for future Pak military training and not US ??


----------



## HRK

khanasifm said:


> I guess this was in response to today’s news of US imet cancellation ??


Was under discussion form sometime not a reactionary approach by our side.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thunder.Storm

Zarvan said:


> Pakistan's very own....made in Pakistan Bomb /IED proof #APC going through trail run


It is not Pakistani.


----------



## Thunder.Storm

[emoji12] trials are latvia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Zarvan said:


> Pakistan's very own....made in Pakistan Bomb /IED proof #APC going through trail run



Yeh to shakal se hi lag rahi k Pakistani Nahi hai


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> Pakistan's very own....made in Pakistan Bomb /IED proof #APC going through trail run


It looks like Cavelier groups vehicle but its not!!



Thunder.Storm said:


> [emoji12] trials are latvia.
> 
> View attachment 491529


----------



## django

Hazrat @Zarvan @Zibago @war&peace @Signalian @Inception-06 @PakSword @BHarwana @Maarkhoor 

https://dunyanews.tv/en/Pakistan/45...cer-platoon-declared-best-UK-military-academy

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## war&peace

django said:


> Hazrat @Zarvan @Zibago @war&peace @Signalian @Inception-06 @PakSword @BHarwana @Maarkhoor
> 
> https://dunyanews.tv/en/Pakistan/45...cer-platoon-declared-best-UK-military-academy


good news.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

django said:


> Hazrat @Zarvan @Zibago @war&peace @Signalian @Inception-06 @PakSword @BHarwana @Maarkhoor
> 
> https://dunyanews.tv/en/Pakistan/45...cer-platoon-declared-best-UK-military-academy


Great news bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

django said:


> Hazrat @Zarvan @Zibago @war&peace @Signalian @Inception-06 @PakSword @BHarwana @Maarkhoor
> 
> https://dunyanews.tv/en/Pakistan/45...cer-platoon-declared-best-UK-military-academy


Mabrook mabrook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

django said:


> Hazrat @Zarvan @Zibago @war&peace @Signalian @Inception-06 @PakSword @BHarwana @Maarkhoor
> 
> https://dunyanews.tv/en/Pakistan/45...cer-platoon-declared-best-UK-military-academy


Lo gi.. US probably cancelled the training programs because they know we don't need any.. See?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

@Zarvan sir are you like this from birth or did some special training

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Storm bombardier said:


> @Zarvan sir are you like this from birth or did some special training


What do you mean ?


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Zarvan said:


> What do you mean ?


You should be wise enough to understand what I said


----------



## Signalian

django said:


> Hazrat @Zarvan @Zibago @war&peace @Signalian @Inception-06 @PakSword @BHarwana @Maarkhoor
> 
> https://dunyanews.tv/en/Pakistan/45...cer-platoon-declared-best-UK-military-academy


Palta (platoon comd) hay bhi Arty ka  uper se SP ka , hahahahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Thunder.Storm

*Sisu GTP 4×4 Armoured Vehicle*
*



*
*https://www.army-technology.com/projects/sisu-gtp-4x4-armoured-vehicle/*


----------



## fatman17

Military Capabilities
*Pakistani military personnel to receive training in Russia*
*Rahul Bedi, New Delhi* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
09 August 2018

Islamabad has signed an agreement with Moscow that will allow Pakistani military personnel to be trained in Russia in a move designed to strengthen bilateral defence ties, according to Pakistani and Indian media reports.

“Both countries signed the Contract on Admission of Service Members of Pakistan in RF’s [Russian Federation’s] Training Institutes,” Pakistani newspaper _Dawn_ reported, quoting the Ministry of Defence (MoD) in Islamabad.

The Press Trust of India news agency pointed out that the agreement was signed on 7 August at the conclusion of the first meeting of the Russian-Pakistani Joint Military Consultative Committee (JMCC) in Islamabad, during which Russian Deputy Defence Minister Colonel General Alexander Fomin and Pakistani Defence Secretary Zamir ul Hassan Shah headed their respective delegations.



Storm bombardier said:


> @Zarvan sir are you like this from birth or did some special training



LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Mushy cut down a lot of trees in rwp and isb so American satellites could see better.


ghazi52 said:


>


----------



## ranawat

fatman17 said:


> Military Capabilities
> *Pakistani military personnel to receive training in Russia*
> *Rahul Bedi, New Delhi* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
> 09 August 2018
> 
> Islamabad has signed an agreement with Moscow that will allow Pakistani military personnel to be trained in Russia in a move designed to strengthen bilateral defence ties, according to Pakistani and Indian media reports.
> 
> “Both countries signed the Contract on Admission of Service Members of Pakistan in RF’s [Russian Federation’s] Training Institutes,” Pakistani newspaper _Dawn_ reported, quoting the Ministry of Defence (MoD) in Islamabad.
> 
> The Press Trust of India news agency pointed out that the agreement was signed on 7 August at the conclusion of the first meeting of the Russian-Pakistani Joint Military Consultative Committee (JMCC) in Islamabad, during which Russian Deputy Defence Minister Colonel General Alexander Fomin and Pakistani Defence Secretary Zamir ul Hassan Shah headed their respective delegations.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


Veru good ,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029368962402922496Sandhurst

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

President Mamnoon Hussain hoisted the national flag at Islamabad’s Jinnah Convention Centre on this account. Caretaker Prime Minister Justice (retd) Nasirul Mulk and Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa were also present on the occasion. The chief official event was preceded by gun salutes in Islamabad and provincial capitals.


----------



## fatman17

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029368962402922496Noor Jehan


----------



## Arsalan

Dazzler said:


> Junior Gull visiting Tank manufacturing factory and inspecting the recently upgraded type-85IIAPs.


Whats with the Camo? Looks ridiculous but i am worried that the burden on my vision may not be the worst of it all. The design do not seems very efficient either.



khanasifm said:


> I guess this was in response to today’s news of US imet cancellation ??
> 
> So China, EU and Russia will be destination for future Pak military training and not US ??


Surely not. This was being considered and discussed for some time now. Surely we could not have struck a deal with Russian on a few hours notice anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

Arsalan said:


> Whats with the Camo? Looks ridiculous but i am worried that the burden on my vision may not be the worst of it all. The design do not seems very efficient either.



If you are referring to the design of the camo, it has been tested in the desert and found to offer better camouflage. Dont know what you found ridiculous about a desert camo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Dazzler said:


> If you are referring to the design of the camo, it has been tested in the desert and found to offer better camouflage. Dont know what you found ridiculous about a desert camo.


Yes, i was talking to design of camo or to be honest, lack of it. To me, not an expert, it just looks like the standard sand color (which would have been better) with large squares and rectangle green and dark brown patches (which do not make much sense)


----------



## Dazzler

Arsalan said:


> Yes, i was talking to design of camo or to be honest, lack of it. To me, not an expert, it just looks like the standard sand color (which would have been better) with large squares and rectangle green and dark brown patches (which do not make much sense)



Upgraded T-85IIAPs will likely operate in Bahawalpur/ Khair pur tamewali region along with Alkhalid and T-80ud. The camo was tested tested in that terrain and was found effective.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Path-Finder

@Zarvan @Zarvan @Zarvan @Zarvan @Zarvan @Zarvan @Zarvan @Zarvan @Zarvan @Zarvan @Zarvan @Zarvan @Zarvan @Zarvan

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

COAS hosted Independence Day Reception for Retired Officers and Soldiers

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

What is this a picture of??


Path-Finder said:


>


----------



## Path-Finder

Ahmet Pasha said:


> What is this a picture of??


giving sweets on independence.


----------



## fatman17

Turkey may lose a $1.5 billion defense deal as the diplomatic crisis with the US escalates. The contract



in question is Pakistan's planned acquisition of 30 Turkish-made T129 ATAK helicopter gunships. The T129 is produced by Turkish Aerospace Industries but partly uses US-made engine parts for which TAI will need US export licenses. If those licenses are not issued Turkey cannot legally export the gunships to Pakistan. The helicopter is powered by two CTS800-4A turboshaft engines that are manufactured by LHTEC, a joint venture between the American firm Honeywell and the British company Rolls-Royce. Turkey and Pakistan signed a deal July 13th for 30 T129 ATAK helicopter gunships. * More »*



fatman17 said:


> Turkey may lose a $1.5 billion defense deal as the diplomatic crisis with the US escalates. The contract
> 
> 
> 
> in question is Pakistan's planned acquisition of 30 Turkish-made T129 ATAK helicopter gunships. The T129 is produced by Turkish Aerospace Industries but partly uses US-made engine parts for which TAI will need US export licenses. If those licenses are not issued Turkey cannot legally export the gunships to Pakistan. The helicopter is powered by two CTS800-4A turboshaft engines that are manufactured by LHTEC, a joint venture between the American firm Honeywell and the British company Rolls-Royce. Turkey and Pakistan signed a deal July 13th for 30 T129 ATAK helicopter gunships. * More »*



what are alternate options?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

fatman17 said:


> Turkey may lose a $1.5 billion defense deal as the diplomatic crisis with the US escalates. The contract
> 
> 
> 
> in question is Pakistan's planned acquisition of 30 Turkish-made T129 ATAK helicopter gunships. The T129 is produced by Turkish Aerospace Industries but partly uses US-made engine parts for which TAI will need US export licenses. If those licenses are not issued Turkey cannot legally export the gunships to Pakistan. The helicopter is powered by two CTS800-4A turboshaft engines that are manufactured by LHTEC, a joint venture between the American firm Honeywell and the British company Rolls-Royce. Turkey and Pakistan signed a deal July 13th for 30 T129 ATAK helicopter gunships. * More »*
> 
> 
> 
> what are alternate options?


None really.
We were not satisfied with the Chinese ones, Turkish engines for T129 are still some years away. May be we will sit and wait.

BUT

It may soon be resolved between US and Turkey


BUT

This US link in T129 will always be like a sword hanging over our heads!



Dazzler said:


> Upgraded T-85IIAPs will likely operate in Bahawalpur/ Khair pur tamewali region along with Alkhalid and T-80ud. The camo was tested tested in that terrain and was found effective.


This one at least looks effective with the main body having a proper camo rather than square patches of different colors. Still, as you said, if this was tested and found effective, i am not a trained person to comment on this. Just shared an observation and admit that i might be wrong with it. 




Nice camo with different earth tone patches mixed up in confusing style.





larger, fused patches





of the simple Sand Color

OURS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1030122930209009664

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Ours is straight out of cartoon network toonami


Arsalan said:


> None really.
> We were not satisfied with the Chinese ones, Turkish engines for T129 are still some years away. May be we will sit and wait.
> 
> BUT
> 
> It may soon be resolved between US and Turkey
> 
> 
> BUT
> 
> This US link in T129 will always be like a sword hanging over our heads!
> 
> 
> This one at least looks effective with the main body having a proper camo rather than square patches of different colors. Still, as you said, if this was tested and found effective, i am not a trained person to comment on this. Just shared an observation and admit that i might be wrong with it.
> View attachment 492278
> 
> Nice camo with different earth tone patches mixed up in confusing style.
> 
> View attachment 492279
> 
> larger, fused patches
> 
> View attachment 492280
> 
> of the simple Sand Color
> 
> OURS
> View attachment 492281



Our guys look more tough and like they have seen good amount of action.

It is nice to see how far the capability of the average grunt has come.


Path-Finder said:


> @Zarvan @Zarvan @Zarvan @Zarvan @Zarvan @Zarvan @Zarvan @Zarvan @Zarvan @Zarvan @Zarvan @Zarvan @Zarvan @Zarvan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Ahmet Pasha said:


> *Our guys look more tough* and like they have seen good amount of action.


Indeed sir, the men of the Indus region were historically seen as more martial and boisterous in comparison to the men of Ganga.Kudos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

Minister of Defence; Pervez Khattak!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Readerdefence

Path-Finder said:


> Minister of Defence; Pervez Khattak!!!


Hi should have nominated shirin mazari more knowledgable in defence matters hence pervaiz khattak 
Thx

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa (COAS) hosted a banquet dinner in the honour of leading Christian clergy in Pakistan. The dinner was attended, among others, by His Eminence Cardinal Joseph Coutts and Right Reverend Humphrey Sarfraz Peter.

Chief of Army Staff regarded the appointment of Cardinal Coutts as a great national honour and a milestone towards fostering national harmony and accord.






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Zhuhai Surprise: Norinco AH-4 155mm Light-weight Howitzer, AKA Chinese M777

According to Norinco, this AH-4 weighting in about 3,000kg, just a bit lighter than the US M777 counter part and chambered to fire all standard NATO 155mm rounds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

fatman17 said:


> Zhuhai Surprise: Norinco AH-4 155mm Light-weight Howitzer, AKA Chinese M777
> 
> According to Norinco, this AH-4 weighting in about 3,000kg, just a bit lighter than the US M777 counter part and chambered to fire all standard NATO 155mm rounds.


https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/chinese-weapon-exports.273332/page-86#post-10719506


----------



## ghazi52

*Maj Gen Asif Ghafoor*

Rawalpindi - August 21, 2018
No PR-249/2018-ISPR

Chief of Army Staff, General Qamar Javed Bajwa (COAS) pays tribute to victims of terrorism on ‘International Day of Victims of Terrorism’.

Terrorism is a global menace and requires collective response. Pakistan has remained subjected to this threat for quite some time especially during the last two decades. “Pakistani nation and its armed forces have bravely and successfully stood upto this challenge and is on a positive trajectory to defeat it effectively. We express solidarity with courageous families of the victims of terrorism including security forces who fought valiantly against it. Our collective resolve shall defeat all inimical forces which tried to push us towards darkness but are failing in the face of our national resilience and determination. “We strongly condemn terrorism in all its manifestations and extend full support to all the forces of order and peace to bring enduring peace”, COAS.


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032195226998374402

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

Mine Dispensing System (MDS) lay mines automatically over a distance of 100-150 meters. 

R&D has successfully developed an *indigenous circuit to detect the tank*. This was tested in HIT with tank Al-Khalid and results were satisfactory.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032895007995387904


----------



## fatman17

*Press Release*

*Rawalpindi - May 08, 2018*
General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) inaugurated work on border fencing along the Balochistan portion of Pak-Afghan border at Panjpai. Chief Minister Balochistan Abdul Qadoos Bazinjo and interior minister Sarfraz Bugti were also present on the occasion. Interacting with the tribal leaders and locals at the occasion, COAS thanked them for their full support and cooperation in fencing as well as their participation in maintaining security situation. He said that the fencing will check cross border movement of terrorists. However special arrangements have been made to facilitate bilateral economic activity and legal movement in any way or form through designated crossing points. CM Balochistan thanked Pakistan Army and FC for working hand in glove with the provincial govt to achieve a common vision of shining Balochistan.

At Quetta COAS did earth breaking Ceremony of NUST Quetta Campus. With an estimated cost of Rs 2.63 Bn, the campus spans over 30 acres and will house 550 students. Besides usual disciplines, it will also have fields pandering to specific requirements of Balochistan such as mining, water resource engineering etc.

Later COAS also inaugurated the Quetta Safe City Project which was held up for the last five years. It will cost 2.28 Bn Rupees. Upon completion, it will result in quick incremental betterment in law and order situation and make Quetta more safe and secure.

COAS also interacted with youth from various universities of Quetta. He said that army will wholeheartedly support the government in bringing a revolution in services, particularly in fields of education, health, electricity, water and infrastructure. He said that our aim is to ensure that Balochistan does not have to rely on any quota or special arrangement, rather, people have same level of life as they can in any other part of the country. He said that Pakistan has rejected terrorism and has achieved better peace after great sacrifices by Armed Forces backed by the whole Nation . Some elements are trying to influence the minds of our youth at this stage to create anarchy and dissatisfaction in the society. Pakistan Army will ensure the defence of the motherland in discharge of our constitutional duties. It is for every one to ensure that they abide by law of the land and remain within the bounds of constitution. He asked the youth to take Pakistan forward through devotion, hardwork and character.

-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032895007995387904



normal postings esp. for officers who are being considered for the next step. 2 keys
1. command of a corps.
2. major GHQ posting.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BHarwana



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## truthseeker2010

fatman17 said:


> normal postings esp. for officers who are being considered for the next step. 2 keys
> 1. command of a corps.
> 2. major GHQ posting.



Nadeem Raza and Bilal Akbar are the top contenders for next COAS as of now.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

truthseeker2010 said:


> Nadeem Raza and Bilal Akbar are the top contenders for next COAS as of now.......


What about Lt Gen Hidayat ur Rehman, with him being from Gilgit, he knows the dynamics of the area rather well which is essential due to it's strategic location in context of CPEC, plus it would be great to have a Chief from minority area such as GB/AK.Kudos
@WAJsal @Arsalan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beethoven

fatman17 said:


> normal postings esp. for officers who are being considered for the next step. 2 keys
> 1. command of a corps.
> 2. major GHQ posting.


It seems like Lt Gen Bilal Akbar has been earmarked for the job....He has already completed his major GHQ posting (CGS) and now he has been given the command of X Corps Rawalpindi...mind you he has not commanded a Corps before...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

django said:


> What about Lt Gen Hidayat ur Rehman, with him being from Gilgit, he knows the dynamics of the area rather well which is essential due to it's strategic location in context of CPEC, plus it would be great to have a Chief from minority area such as GB/AK.Kudos
> @WAJsal @Arsalan



He is retiring this october.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Fencing of balochistan border with Afghanistan has started.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Signalian

fatman17 said:


> Fencing of balochistan border with Afghanistan has started.
> View attachment 494385
> View attachment 494386


should also include pics of cross border firing from Afghan side on PA troops during fencing.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fatman17

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1033676231798087680Sandhurst

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 494201
> View attachment 494202



Ssg guys with m-4s, ssgn guys with fn-p90 and ssw with fn-2000 ????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

khanasifm said:


> Ssg guys with m-4s, ssgn guys with fn-p90 and ssw with fn-2000 ????


Peace Mission-2018 in Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034020782287085568

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arsalan

django said:


> What about Lt Gen Hidayat ur Rehman, with him being from Gilgit, he knows the dynamics of the area rather well which is essential due to it's strategic location in context of CPEC, plus it would be great to have a Chief from minority area such as GB/AK.Kudos
> @WAJsal @Arsalan


Well it will have some emotional value with the Chinef coming from GB area, nothing more than that. NO strategic value really (like you said understanding the area, that wont be there).
Lt Gen Nadeem Raza have been made CGS and seems like the strongest candidate of COAS.
He replaced Lt Gen Bilal who have been moved and made commander of Rawalpindi 10 Corps. He is also a contender for holding key position in past (but recent move is somewhat undermining) 

Nadeem Raza do not look like COAS material really but i think

What about Lt-General Sarfraz Sattar, currently DG SPD i think. Have served as chief of military intelligence chief and also as attache in India. Also he is TOP of seniority list. 

Another candidate may be Lt-General Humayun Aziz, have battle field experience, have held top posts and served with MI in the past.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMG_12

khanasifm said:


> Ssg guys with m-4s, ssgn guys with fn-p90 and ssw with fn-2000 ????


SSGN guys with SIG 516 (standard issue)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## django

Arsalan said:


> What about Lt-General Sarfraz Sattar, currently DG SPD i think. Have served as chief of military intelligence chief and also as attache in India. Also he is TOP of seniority list.


I have heard Gen Sarfraz Satter is extremely bright, those selected for command of SPD usually are.Kudos Sir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034130621550014464

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034130621550014464



Isn't it a bit dumb the shadows of the personals are on the grey cloth 

The guy with the rifle can be easily seen as the rifle can be half seen easily 
The guy on the ladder can also be seen cause he's above the cloth 
The 2 guys with those bamboos can be detected by looking at the shadow on the cloth and how they are holding that bamboo


----------



## blain2

Muhammad Omar said:


> Isn't it a bit dumb the shadows of the personals are on the grey cloth
> 
> The guy with the rifle can be easily seen as the rifle can be half seen easily
> The guy on the ladder can also be seen cause he's above the cloth
> The 2 guys with those bamboos can be detected by looking at the shadow on the cloth and how they are holding that bamboo


Its just a basic, precautionary measure. If there was active firing going on in that area in the recent past, they would be more careful.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pzfz

Arsalan said:


> Well it will have some emotional value with the Chinef coming from GB area, nothing more than that. NO strategic value really (like you said understanding the area, that wont be there).
> Lt Gen Nadeem Raza have been made CGS and seems like the strongest candidate of COAS.
> He replaced Lt Gen Bilal who have been moved and made commander of Rawalpindi 10 Corps. He is also a contender for holding key position in past (but recent move is somewhat undermining)
> 
> Nadeem Raza do not look like COAS material really but i think
> 
> What about Lt-General Sarfraz Sattar, currently DG SPD i think. Have served as chief of military intelligence chief and also as attache in India. Also he is TOP of seniority list.
> 
> Another candidate may be Lt-General Humayun Aziz, have battle field experience, have held top posts and served with MI in the past.



Seniority criteria needs to be put to rest. Fresh thinking is needed in order to reform the armed forces to fight the wars of tomorrow.


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034097034800898048


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

At Peace Mission 2018 Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

Fencing is being done like this to avoid cross border fire from Afghan side

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PDW

Just discovered that Pakistan reported to the UN register of conventional arms for arms imports in 2015. 
https://www.unroca.org/pakistan/report/2015/
Anyone has an idea what kind of APCs Pakistan got from Jordan? Second hand M-113s may be? Or some KADDB product?

And when I am at it anyway, the Chinese reports to the UN register for 2015 and 2016 have also become available.
Includes 636 Manpad missiles for Pakistan in 2016 (anyone any idea what type? QW3? FN6?) and 12 missile launchers in 2015 (A-100 MLRS?)

https://www.unroca.org/china/report/2016/
https://www.unroca.org/china/report/2015/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034749197956866048
applause for the boys.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HRK

PA delegation in Army-2018 at Russian Stall

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Namaz e Janaza of 1965 war veteran Sepoy Maqbool, Sitara e Jurrat offered at Chaklala Garrison. COAS and large number of officers and soldiers attended the prayer and paid respect to the national hero. The deceased will be buried with full military honors at his native village Narian, Tarar Khal, Azad Kashmir later tonight.






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034802758845652993

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034802772586229760

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Threat of attack and snipers from Afghanistan and threat of PTM on Pakistani side. Yet these brave men carry on to save us from terrorism by continuing to build the fence on Afghanistan border.
All those ranting and raving against Pakistan army should spend just one day doing this job.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## django

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034642885969362944


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034684756645109760

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

RAWALPINDI: Prime Minister Imran Khan is being briefed on defence, internal security and other professional matters at army headquarters, military spokesperson said in a statement Thursday.

Defence Minister Pervez Khattak, Foreign Minister Shah Mehmood Qureshi, Finance Minister Asad Umar, Information Minister Fawad Chauhdry and Minister of State for Interior Shehryar Khan Afridi are accompanying the PM.


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035172338575261696

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## BHarwana

Imran Khan today at GHQ. A beautiful picture. When images talk.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035589609860870145

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Battle of Chawinda* , near Sialkot , Pakistan.

It was the biggest battle involving armoured vehicles since world war 2 and around 600 Tanks and armoured vehicles took part in the battle.
BBC reporters saw multiple tanks destroyed across the battlefiled and out of the 225 Indian tanks, 200 were either destroyed or damaged.
While the Pakistan army was battling Indian army , the ordinary civilains of Sialkot took it upon themselves to help the army . Whoever had a weapon , took positions on rooftops. People took shots at passing Indian air force jets and forced them to keep higher altitude than required at the time for aeriel bombing. As a result most of IAF bombing runs were inaccurate and missed the target.







__ https://www.facebook.com/





1st September 1965 PTV news .






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## fatman17

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036979279643504640CIA Director

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Corps Commanders discuss geo-strategic environment, Op Radd-ul-Fasaad*








The forum pays rich tribute to the martyrs of Pakistan on the eve of Defence and Martyrs Day. 

The Corps Commanders on Tuesday discussed the evolving geo-strategic environment and progress of operation Radd ul Fasaad, Director-General of the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) has said.

“213th Corps Commanders’ Conference held at GHQ presided by General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS),” Maj Gen Asif Ghafoor said.



“[The] forum paid rich tribute to [the] martyrs of Pakistan on the eve of Defence and Martyrs Day 2018.”

The DG further said, “COAS directed that field formation should reach out to families of martyrs in their respective areas as mark of respect and acknowledgment of their great sacrifices.”

On August 29, the Army chief visited South Waziristan where he was apprised on the stabilisation operations and progress of fencing along the Pak-Afghan border at Angoor Adda.






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

‏Verified account @OfficialDGISPR Aug 29


COAS addressed combined Jirga of elders from North and South Waziristan. “Terrorism and development can’t go together therefore collectively we have to make sure that unrest doesn’t return”, COAS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Military Capabilities
*US DoD awaits congressional approval for reprogrammed funds initially meant for Pakistan*
*Gabriel Dominguez, London* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
04 September 2018

The US Congress is expected to decide by the end of September whether to approve the reprogramming of USD300 million in Department of Defense (DoD) Coalition Support Funds (CSFs) originally meant for Pakistan but held back due to what Washington has described as a lack of decisive Pakistani actions in countering terrorism.

“USD300 million [of a total of USD800 million in CSFs] has been reprogrammed by the DoD for other urgent priorities before the funds expire on 30 September 2018,” Pentagon spokesperson Lieutenant Colonel Koné Faulkner told _Jane’s_ on 3 September, adding that the DoD expects to have a congressional response before the end of the month on whether it can implement reprogramming actions proposed in July.


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1037036360870375427

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

CBRN Assessment
*Pakistan could have up to 250 nuclear warheads by 2025, says report*
*Gabriel Dominguez, London and Karl Dewey, London* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
05 September 2018

Pakistan’s nuclear arsenal could grow from an estimated 140–150 to between 220 and 250 warheads within the next seven years if the South Asian country continues expanding its nuclear weapon programme and delivery capabilities, according to a report published on 31 August by the Bulletin of the Atomic Scientists.

Authored by members of the Federation of American Scientists, the 12-page long report points out that the country is expanding its uranium-enrichment and plutonium production facilities, as well as developing several delivery systems.

“Pakistan continues to expand its nuclear arsenal with more warheads, more delivery systems, and a growing fissile materials production industry … We estimate that the country’s stockpile could … grow to 220 to 250 warheads by 2025, if the current trend continues,” states the report, pointing out that this would make Pakistan the world’s fifth-largest “nuclear weapon state”.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1037616247414960129Men of Steel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*RAWALPINDI: Chief of Army Staff (COAS), General Qamar Javed Bajwa and Mrs COAS Thursday visited family of Shaheed Police Sub Inspector Muhammad Abbas at his home, media wing of Pakistan military said in a statement Thursday.*

The army chief lauded their great sacrifice for the nation and that of all martyrs of Pakistan, DG ISPR Major General Asif Ghafoor said.

“There isn’t any other sacrifice greater than one’s life. Our lives are dedicated to Pakistan”, the COAS added.

Sub Inspector Abbas embraced martyrdom during an operation against some Afghani kidnapping for ransom and murder group in July 1990 in Rawalpindi. He is survived by a wife, two sons and two daughters. His family is living in Rawalpindi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

As a tribute to our brave men in uniform, ISPR has launched a cellular phone game “The Glorious Resolve”. The game is based on heroic operations of Pakistan Army against terrorists. Game is available on Android Apps store. 
Let’s play....



https://www.facebook.com/OfficialDGISPR/photos/a.1659142804383167/2000406836923427/?type=3

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi - September 07, 2018
No PR-269/2018-ISPR

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) spent a day with families of Army Shahuadas & Ghazis at Army Auditorium GHQ Rawalpindi. Chief of Army Staff interacted with all of them one by one and got updated on their well being and problems. 






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi - September 08, 2018
No PR-271/2018-ISPR

Chinese delegation led by Chinese Foreign Minister Mr. Wang Yi called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS). Matters related to regional security and bilateral cooperation were discussed.

Chinese Foreign Minister said that Pakistan-China relationship is based on convergence of views and mutual respect. Appreciating professionalism of Pakistan Army, Foreign Minister said that world should acknowledge Pakistan’s efforts towards regional peace and stability. He appreciated security provided to CPEC and said that China believes in inclusive prosperity.

COAS thanked Foreign Minister for his visit and continued Chinese support to Pakistan. He said that Pakistan has suffered from global contestation but we are poised to claim our rightful place in comity of nations through commitment to peace and stability both within and without.

Chinese Ambassador in Pakistan Mr. Yao Jing was part of the delegation.


----------



## ghazi52

COAS met CJP at Supreme Court of Pakistan. COAS handed over cheque of Rs. One billion (1005.919 M) as donation by Pakistan Army Personnel and its welfare organisations for Dam Fund. “Pak Army shall continue to contribute towards nation building as a national institution”, COAS.







https://twitter.com/OfficialDGISPR


----------



## ghazi52

China’s Amb to Pakistan met COAS. Discussed matters of mutual interest & regional security. Amb appreciated conduct of successful visit of Chinese Foreign Minister and support for CPEC. COAS reiterated that CPEC is eco future of Pak and its security shall never be compromised.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi - September 14, 2018
No PR-282/2018-ISPR

H.E Mr Mevlut Cavusoglu, Foreign Minister of Turkey called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at GHQ, today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan [emoji1191] has acquired eighty Puma 6X6 Armored Cars from Italy [emoji634]
These vehicles are taken from surplus stock of Italian Army.
With carrying capacity of 6 troops & roof mounted weapon (7.76, 12.7mm or AGL), it can provide rapid mobility & sufficient fire power for COIN ops https://t.co/402SXR0PHI


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

fatman17 said:


> Pakistan [emoji1191] has acquired eighty Puma 6X6 Armored Cars from Italy [emoji634]
> These vehicles are taken from surplus stock of Italian Army.
> With carrying capacity of 6 troops & roof mounted weapon (7.76, 12.7mm or AGL), it can provide rapid mobility & sufficient fire power for COIN ops https://t.co/402SXR0PHI
> View attachment 499375


Bro you got any pics ??


----------



## khanasifm

79 or 80 is a low number not sure why introduce a new type for such a low number I guess only thing to justify is these are replacing F.C. fleet of equal number of wheeled armoured car from Germany ur-416

Advantage night fighting capable plus accommodate a mortar and TOW type weapons 

http://www.iveco-otomelara.com/docs/PUMA_FAMILY.pdf

Pak army currently has no wheel ed type armor as in deserts and semi desert track is better

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) called on General Zhang Youxia, Vice Chairman of the Central Military Commission (CMC) today. 
Gen Zhang Youxia said that China greatly values its time tested relations with Pakistan and its Army. He said that China looks forward to further expanding this cooperation. Gen Youxia said that development of CPEC is aimed at bringing more benefits and prosperity to the people of both countries. The Vice Chairman termed Pak-China military cooperation as an important pillar of bilateral relations. He said that the two militaries should further strengthen this cooperation to safeguard common security challenges.

The Generals also discussed areas of further bilateral military cooperation in the field of counter terrorism, arms & equipment, technology, and training.

COAS thanked Vice Chairman for the Chinese support and cooperation. Ambassador of Pakistan at China was also present during the meeting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Beijing - September 19, 2018
No PR-286/2018-ISPR

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) called on Chinese President Xi Jinping on special invitation. Both discussed regional security environment, challenges and way forward.

Chinese President said that Pakistan is our time tested iron friend and Pakistan Army has a pivotal role towards this lasting relationship. He appreciated professionalism of Pakistan Armed Forces and acknowledged its role towards regional peace and stability. He said that China shall continue to support Pakistan as a strategic partner. President said that those who oppose Belt and Road Initiative (BRI) or CPEC shall never succeed as this is an initiative of peace and development not only for China but for region and beyond.

COAS thanked President for his invitation. He also thanked President for acknowledging professionalism and contributions of Pak Army towards regional peace and stability.

COAS said that Pakistan understands the importance of peace and has given lot of sacrifices for achieving it. He said that BRI with CPEC as its flagship is destined to succeed despite all odds and Pak Army shall ensure security of CPEC at all costs. COAS said that while we work for peace we need to stay strong to thwart designs of all inimical forces challenging our resolve and we greatly value Chinese support in this regard.

COAS is returning tonight after completion of the visit.






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Military Capabilities
*China, Pakistan look to strengthen bilateral military ties*
*Gabriel Dominguez, London* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
20 September 2018

China and Pakistan have expressed their intention to strengthen bilateral military ties.

“The two countriesʼ militaries should further deepen exchanges and co-operation in various fields and at all levels, take resolute measures against terrorist forces, make efforts to ensure the security of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor [CPEC] construction, and serve as a reliable safeguard for the common interests and common development of the two countries,” Chinese President Xi Jinping was quoted by the Xinhua news agency during a meeting in Beijing with Pakistan’s Chief of Army Staff (COAS), General Qamar Javed Bajwa on 19 September.

“At present, the international and regional situation is undergoing complex changes, and the two countries are supporting each other, helping each other, and enhancing mutually beneficial co-operation, which have yielded fruitful outcomes,ˮ Xi said, adding that such efforts comply with current trends.



Storm bombardier said:


> Bro you got any pics ??



no Sir, this is twitter news but the source is generally correct. ever since the US EDA stoppage, Pakistan has been lifting Italian surplus items.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD: Chief of the Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa attended the funeral prayer of Shaheed soldiers, who embraced Shahadat in an operation in North Waziristan yesterday.

Below are photographs and details of the martyred soldiers released by ISPR:





Capt Junaid of Murree tehsil was unmarried.






Havaldar Ameer of Gilgit district is survived by a wife, two sons and a daughter.






Havaldar Asif of Khanewal district is survived by his wife, parents, seven sisters and a brother.






Havaldar Naseer of Diamer district's Chilas area is survived by his wife and mother.






Havaldar Abdul Razzaq of Astore district is survived by a wife, a son and five daughters.






Sepoy Anwar Jan of Gilgit Baltistan's Ghizer district was unmarried.






Sepoy Samiullah of GB's Hunza district was unmarried.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1043873669620137987


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## fatman17

The governments of Jordan, Morocco, Afghanistan, Senegal, Tunisia and Pakistan are set to receive additional rifles as part of US Foreign Military Sales



. Colt will provide the countries with up to 10,000 additional M4 and M4A1 5.56mm carbine rifles at a cost of $57.7 million. The M4/M4A1 Carbine is a lightweight, gas operated, air cooled, magazine fed, selective rate, shoulder fired weapon with a collapsible stock. It is now the standard issue firearm for most units in the US military. The M4 offers a collapsible buttstock, flat-top upper receiver assembly, a U-shaped handle-rear sight assembly that could be removed, and assortment of mounting rails for easy customization with a variety of sight, flashlight, grenade launchers, shotgun attachments, etc. Like its predecessor the M16, the M4 also has a reputation as an excellent weapon – if you can maintain it. Work will be performed at Colt’s facility in West Hartford, Connecticut, and is scheduled for completion by September 2019.



fatman17 said:


> The governments of Jordan, Morocco, Afghanistan, Senegal, Tunisia and Pakistan are set to receive additional rifles as part of US Foreign Military Sales
> 
> 
> 
> . Colt will provide the countries with up to 10,000 additional M4 and M4A1 5.56mm carbine rifles at a cost of $57.7 million. The M4/M4A1 Carbine is a lightweight, gas operated, air cooled, magazine fed, selective rate, shoulder fired weapon with a collapsible stock. It is now the standard issue firearm for most units in the US military. The M4 offers a collapsible buttstock, flat-top upper receiver assembly, a U-shaped handle-rear sight assembly that could be removed, and assortment of mounting rails for easy customization with a variety of sight, flashlight, grenade launchers, shotgun attachments, etc. Like its predecessor the M16, the M4 also has a reputation as an excellent weapon – if you can maintain it. Work will be performed at Colt’s facility in West Hartford, Connecticut, and is scheduled for completion by September 2019.



I doubt that Pakistan will be supplied.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Pakistan Military Academy, Kakul.











__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044640701026390016


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited North Waziristan District (NWD).

COAS was briefed on security situation, border management, progress of development works and rehabilitation of TDPs in the district. Expressing his satisfaction, COAS directed for continued focus on stability operations and socio-economic development so as to achieve enduring peace.

While interacting with troops, he commended officers and men for their courage, dedication & spirit of sacrifice and said that we shall never allow the reign of terror to return. He said it is time for Waziristan and other new districts to flourish and progress.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045635052967735297

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Six Pak Army officers promoted to rank of Lieutenant General*








RAWALPINDI: Six Major Generals of Pak Army promoted to the rank of Lieutenant General, a statement from DG ISPR said Friday.

The promoted General Officers include: a. Maj Gen Shaheen Mazhar b. Maj Gen Nadeem Zaki Manj c. Maj Gen Abdul Aziz d. Maj Gen Asim Munir e. Maj Gen Adnan f. Maj Gen Waseem Ashraf.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*COAS Bajwa, DG ISI discuss security, regional stability in meeting with PM Imran Khan*








ISLAMABAD: Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa and DG ISI Lt. General Naveed Mukhtar called on Prime Minister Imran Khan today to discuss matters pertaining to national security.

The statement issued by the PM Office said security and regional stability situation were discussed during meeting with the COAS and intelligence chief.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045631538950533120


----------



## Zarvan

BHarwana said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045631538950533120


Guys Pakistan Defence Command is claiming that Pakistan has killed 7 BSF soldiers and captured one. Is this news true they are also sharing a picture of some guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Zarvan said:


> Guys Pakistan Defence Command is claiming that Pakistan has killed 7 BSF soldiers and captured one. Is this news true they are also sharing a picture of some guy.


No news on my end bro if I get it will update.

India's were saying about strikes last night but now they are suddenly silent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

BHarwana said:


> No news on my end bro if I get it will update.
> 
> India's were saying about strikes last night but now they are suddenly silent.


It seem they have tried but attempt has failed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*DG ISI among five three-star generals retiring tomorrow*







RAWALPINDI: Five three-star generals of Pakistan army including the chief of premier intelligence agency ISI Lt-Gen Naveed Mukhtar are retiring on the 1st of October.

Just two days before these retirements, six majors general were promoted to the rank of lieutenant-general. The Army Promotion Board headed by Chief of Army Staff Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa approved the promotions.

The five three-star generals – Commander Army Strategic Force Command Lt-Gen Mian Hilal Hussain, Military Secretary Lt-Gen Ghayur Mehmood, Commander 11 Corps (Peshawar Corps) Lt-Gen Nazir Ahmed Butt, ISI DG Lt-Gen Naveed Mukhtar and IG (Training and Evaluation) Lt-Gen Hidayatur Rehman are going to retire on October 1.

The officers who got promoted are: Maj Gen Nadeem Zaki Manj, Vice Chief of General Staff Maj Gen Shaheen Mazhar, ISI DG (Planning) Maj Gen Abdul Aziz, Military Intelligence DG Maj Gen Asim Munir, Maj Gen Syed Muhammad Adnan and Frontier Corps IG Maj Gen Waseem Ashraf.

It is highly expected that Gen Asim Munir would be appointed as ISI DG.

Maj Gen Adnan also served former presidents retired Gen Pervez Musharraf and Asif Ali Zardari as ADC and military secretary respectively.

Of the promoted officers, Maj Gen Nadeem and Maj Gen Shaheen are from Armoured Corps (75 PMA Long Course), Maj Gen Abdul Aziz Artillery (75 PMA Long Course), Maj Gen Asim Frontier Force (17 OTS), Maj Gen Adnan Punjab Regiment (76 PMA Long Course) and Maj Gen Waseem Frontier Force (76 PMA Long Course).


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1046711662940762113

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Army top brass reviews geo-strategic environment, security situation*







RAWALPINDI: Chief of Army Staff, General Qamar Javed Bajwa chaired 214th Corps Commanders Conference at GHQ to review geo-strategic environment and security situation of the country including progress of ongoing stability operations under Operation Radd ul Fasaad.

The Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR) said the forum expressed its determination to carry forward stability achieved through successful Counter Terrorism operations towards enduring stability.

The Army Chief hailed intelligence agencies and all forces for maintenance of security during Muharram.

He also appraised the forum about his very successful visit to China.

The forum thanked people of Pakistan for honouring martyrs of Pakistan in a befitting manner on the eve of National Defence and Martyrs Day to whom we owe our peace and stability.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tps43

ghazi52 said:


> *Army top brass reviews geo-strategic environment, security situation*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RAWALPINDI: Chief of Army Staff, General Qamar Javed Bajwa chaired 214th Corps Commanders Conference at GHQ to review geo-strategic environment and security situation of the country including progress of ongoing stability operations under Operation Radd ul Fasaad.
> 
> The Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR) said the forum expressed its determination to carry forward stability achieved through successful Counter Terrorism operations towards enduring stability.
> 
> The Army Chief hailed intelligence agencies and all forces for maintenance of security during Muharram.
> 
> He also appraised the forum about his very successful visit to China.
> 
> The forum thanked people of Pakistan for honouring martyrs of Pakistan in a befitting manner on the eve of National Defence and Martyrs Day to whom we owe our peace and stability.


@Retired Troll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

The latest video (September 2018) suggested that at least one *Z-10* (S/N 9621xx) has been upgraded. It features external armor plates outside the forward and back cockpits as well as the engine compartment to provide a better protection against small AAA fire. MAWS sensors were installed on both sides of the nose. The gunner also wears the new HMD.




seems the Chinese have integrated the recommendations made by PAA

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1047460661859688448

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

PM at HQ SC. PM acknowledged & appreciated contributions of security forces towards improving peace, stability & socio-economic dev of Province. “Only a cohesive national effort shall IA take provinces & Country to the rightful destination of peace, progress & prosperity”, PM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

any news update follow up on this?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

Path-Finder said:


> any news update follow up on this?


Please elaborate


----------



## Zarvan

fatman17 said:


> Please elaborate


There were reports that Pakistan has bought these


----------



## Path-Finder

fatman17 said:


> Please elaborate


https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/pakistan-has-bought-these-beasts-from-serbia.525657/


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048542216468279296


----------



## Fieldmarshal

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048542216468279296



His son was my fathers course mate from 27th pma long course. Retired as a Lt Gen.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi - October 08, 2018
No PR-308/2018-ISPR

Pakistan today successfully conducted Training Launch of Ghauri Missile System. The launch was conducted by Army Strategic Forces Command and was aimed at testing the operational and technical readiness of Army Strategic Forces Command. Ghauri Ballistic Missile can carry both conventional and nuclear warheads up to a distance of 1300 kms.

The launch was witnessed by Lieutenant General Mian Muhammad Hilal Hussain, Commander Army Strategic Forces Command, Dr Nabeel Hayat Malik, Chairman NESCOM, Mr Tahir Ikram, Chairman KRL, senior officers from the strategic forces, scientists and engineers of strategic organizations. Commander Army Strategic Forces Command appreciated the standard of training and operational preparedness of Army Strategic Forces. The launch consolidates Pakistan’s nuclear capability which is aimed at peace and stability through a credible deterrence regime.

The President and Prime Minister of Pakistan have conveyed their appreciation on successful launch of the the missile system. Chairman JCS Committee and the Services Chiefs have also congratulated the Strategic Forces, Scientists and Engineers on the accomplishment.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dreamer.

Didn't some people suggest these missiles were retired? Shows how much they know.....

Anyway, what are those numbers the soldiers are wearing? What is the significance?


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan appointed Lt General Asim Munir as the new chief of its prime spy agency, the Inter-Services Intelligence or ISI.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*--*





Lt Gen Asim Munir. ─ Photo courtesy ISPR

The army's media wing on Wednesday announced that Lt Gen Asim Munir has been appointed the new director general (DG) of the Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI).

Following reports that former DG ISI Lt Gen Naveed Mukhtar would be retiring, various sections of the media speculated that Lt Gen Munir was next in line for the post.

The Pakistan Army had in September approved the promotion of Munir and five other major generals to the rank of Lt Gen.

Lt Gen Munir's previous appointment was as DG Military Intelligence. He received a Hilal-i-Imtiaz in March 2018.

He has also served as commander of the Force Command Northern Areas.

In addition to announcing Munir's new charge as DG ISI, the Inter-Services Public Relations also announced that ...............

*Lt Gen Azhar Saleh Abbasi* will take over as chief of Logistics Staff at General Headquarters, 
*Lt Gen Nadeem Zaki *has been appointed commander Peshawar Corps, 
*Lt Gen Abdul Aziz *has been posted as the GHQ military secretary,
*Lt Gen Muhammad Adnan* has been appointed vice chief of general staff, 
*Lt Gen Waseem Ashraf* is set to take over as the IG Arms.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GriffinsRule

Has there been any update on the retired PA officer that was kidnapped by Indians from Nepal?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Passing out parade held at PMA Kakul. Cadets of 138th PMA Long Course, 57th Integrated Course, 30th Technical Graduate Course and Grade 37 got commissioned as officers. Cadets from Saudi Arabia, Nepal, Sri Lanka, Palestine and Libya were also amongst passed out courses.

Chairman JCS Committee General Zubair Mehmood Hayat reviewed the Parade and gave awards to the distinguished cadets. Coveted Sword of honour awarded to Battalion Senior Under Officer Ghulam Nabi, President's Gold medal to Academy Senior Under Officer Muhammad Bilal, Chairman’s medal to Battalion Senior Under Officer Bishesh Thangden from Nepal and Chief of Army Staff cane was awarded to Company Under Officer Mohsin Waseem from Technical Graduate Course. Company Junior Under Officer Hamza Nawaz from Grade 37 also got COAS medal. Commandant Cane was awarded to Company Under Officer Ali Zaheer Qureshi from Integrated Course.

Chief Guest while congratulating the passing out cadets said that you will be fortunate to command the soldiers who are known for their unflinching loyalty and sense of sacrifice. Our soldiers are known for delivering best results in the most challenging environment.

A large number of senior serving and retired military officials, diplomats and relatives of passing out cadets witnessed the parade.







__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## AMG_12

Son of JCO was awarded Sword of Honour. Speaks volumes of the merit system that prevails in Pakistan Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

Game.Invade said:


> Son of JCO was awarded Sword of Honour. Speaks volumes of the merit system that prevails in Pakistan Army.



Most of Jcos sons are graduates of military college Jhelum and know more about military life before joining the academy 

Folks joining from cadet colleges also have an edge as they have a head start on cadets from civilian Colleges 

They are good in public speaking, well mannered and already molded to military discipline and life 

This does not mean every time sword will go to them

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## maithil

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1051802093416325120
Any truth in this ?


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## fatman17

A Fennec heli deployed for FC (South) KP crashed during landing in Wana today. Both pilots sustained injuries.The Fennec is Eurocopter’s light utility heli for recon / transport of IGFC (not on board). It has an excellent record. Still, Army Aviation fleet deserves an upgrade. https://t.co/jC6iDkpzHi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GriffinsRule

Are they pouring water directly inside the engine exhaust?


----------



## Thorough Pro

@ the fucking news caster, how many times did he repeat the same sentence? 




Path-Finder said:


>


----------



## alimobin memon

Thorough Pro said:


> @ the fucking news caster, how many times did he repeat the same sentence?


These visits should not be public.


----------



## GriffinsRule

alimobin memon said:


> These visits should not be public.



Why not?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bullzz

ghazi52 said:


> Passing out parade held at PMA Kakul. Cadets of 138th PMA Long Course, 57th Integrated Course, 30th Technical Graduate Course and *Grade 37* got commissioned as officers. Cadets from Saudi Arabia, Nepal, Sri Lanka, Palestine and Libya were also amongst passed out courses.
> 
> Chairman JCS Committee General Zubair Mehmood Hayat reviewed the Parade and gave awards to the distinguished cadets. Coveted Sword of honour awarded to Battalion Senior Under Officer Ghulam Nabi, President's Gold medal to Academy Senior Under Officer Muhammad Bilal, Chairman’s medal to Battalion Senior Under Officer Bishesh Thangden from Nepal and Chief of Army Staff cane was awarded to Company Under Officer Mohsin Waseem from Technical Graduate Course. Company Junior Under Officer Hamza Nawaz from *Grade 37* also got COAS medal. Commandant Cane was awarded to Company Under Officer Ali Zaheer Qureshi from Integrated Course.
> 
> Chief Guest while congratulating the passing out cadets said that you will be fortunate to command the soldiers who are known for their unflinching loyalty and sense of sacrifice. Our soldiers are known for delivering best results in the most challenging environment.
> 
> A large number of senior serving and retired military officials, diplomats and relatives of passing out cadets witnessed the parade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/




What is Grade 37 ?


----------



## Frozr

Bullzzz said:


> What is Grade 37 ?



37th Graduate Course


----------



## alimobin memon

GriffinsRule said:


> Why not?


We are telling enemy we are shopping. I believe in element of surprise.


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1053274556935405568

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1053534355782537217

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Russian troops in Pakistan for joint military training*








ISLAMABAD: A Russian Army Contingent has arrived in Pakistan to participate in Pak-Russia Joint Training Exercise ‘Druzhba-III’, DG ISPR Maj Gen Asif Ghafoor said in a statement Monday.

"This is 3rd exercise as part of Pak-Russia bilateral training cooperation. The 1st Exercise was held in Pakistan during 2016, while 2nd in Russia during 2017, he further explained.

The Pakistan Army and the Russian military will be holding joint military drills in the mountains of Pakistan till November 4.

According to Vadim Astafyev, head of the press service of the Russian Southern Military District, the joint drills – Friendship 2018 – will be held at the training range in Pabbi town in Nowshera district. More than 70 troopers from Russia’s southern military district will participate in the drills.

The servicemen from the two armed forces will perform drills at an altitude of 1,400 meters above sea level, Astafyev added.

Russia and Pakistan have been holding the ‘Friendship’ drills since 2016. In 2017, over 200 servicemen took part in the drills, which were held in the North Caucasus at an altitude of 2,300 meters above sea level.

In August, Pakistan and Russia reached a historic agreement allowing officers from the country’s armed forces to train in Russia. The deal was concluded at the end of the inaugural meeting of Russia-Pakistan Joint Military Consultative Committee in Rawalpindi, reported the VOA, citing a statement from the defence ministry.

The talks between the two countries were headed by Defence Secretary Zamirul Hassan Shah and visiting Russian Deputy Defence Minister Col Gen Alexander Fomin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Lieutenant Atif Shaheed, SBT
[emoji828]Shahadat - On 24 Nov 2007, during operation Rah-e-Rast at Imam Derai, Swat.
[emoji828]Course - 114 PMA Long Course
[emoji828]Unit - 28 Sindh Regiment
[emoji828]Commissioned - in 2006
[emoji828]Age - 23 Years
[emoji828]Award - Sitara e Basalat
#Hero [emoji1191]
#LieutenantAtif https://t.co/UQLnG7l1Qq

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi - October 23, 2018
No PR-323/2018-ISPR

Colonel General Elchin Guliyev, Chief of State Border Service of the Republic of Azerbaijan called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at GHQ, today. During the meeting matters of mutual and professional interest including regional peace and stability were discussed. 






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Army chief vows to defend motherland against any misadventure*






ISLAMABAD: Chief of the Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa on Thursday visited troops on Line of Control (LoC) and vowed to defend the motherland against any misadventure.

“Pak Army is fully invested in peace and stability of the region. We are ready and resolute in defending the motherland against any misadventure,” General Bajwa told the troops, according to ISPR, the media wing of Pakistan army.

Kashmir, he said, remains the core unresolved agenda.

“Kashmir remains the core unresolved agenda & we standby the Kashmiris in their just historical stance,” the COAS added.





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cuirassier

23rd ID at LoC, means that it faces Indian ID in Rajauri. 
In theory the 34th ID at HQ Pindi/Chilas can be an effective reserve for Indian Mtn Div in Gurez, instead of the CPEC role.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Fist

NATO Military Leadership hold Military Staff Talks with Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

RAWALPINDI: Major General Saleh Mohammad Saleh Megren Al-Ameri, Commander of UAE Land Forces called on Chief of Army Staff, General Qamar Javed Bajwa at GHQ.

Inter Services Public Relations said Monday that during the meeting, regional security situation and issues of mutual interest including cooperation in the fields of defence, security and military training between both the armies were discussed.


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/





Major General Saleh Mohammad Saleh Megren Al-Ameri, Commander of UAE Land Forces called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS), at GHQ.

During the meeting, regional security situation and issues of mutual interest including cooperation in the fields of defence, security and military training between both the armies were discussed.

Visiting dignitary acknowledged and appreciated Pakistan Army’s efforts in fight against terrorism.

Earlier, on arrival at GHQ, the Commander of the UAE Land Forces laid floral wreath at Yadgar-e-Shuhada where he was presented the guard of honour.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Shouldnt we be asking them about them ripping us off in CPEC and demanding the release of innocent uighur muslims. Since they are doing the same thing as burmese buddhists???


LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 506909
> 
> 
> View attachment 506910


----------



## fatman17

Country Risk
*Cross-border firing resumes between India and Pakistan*
*Rahul Bedi, New Delhi* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
02 November 2018

The Indian and Pakistani armies have resumed their exchange of mortar and small arms fire across the Line of Control (LoC) in the disputed northern region of Kashmir more than five months after they had agreed to uphold a ceasefire in the area.

The exchange of fire intensified after three Indian Army (IA) soldiers were killed on 21 October near the town of Sunderbani, which is located 77 km north of Kashmir's winter capital Jammu.

The IA claims the soldiers died in a firefight with Pakistan-based militants who had infiltrated the Indian-held portion of the disputed region - an allegation that Islamabad rejects.





IBO Makin


----------



## ghazi52

COAS visited National CT Center Pabbi on last day of Pak – Russia Jt Trg Exercise which focused on CT trg of spec ops forces of Pak & Russia while exchanging mutual CT experiences. “Exercise is great forum to reinforce existing relationship between the two militaries”, COAS.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059339945800818688


----------



## ghazi52

*COAS calls on President Alvi*






https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk
November 06, 2018

Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa Tuesday called on President Dr Arif Alvi here at Aiwan-e-Sadar on Tuesday.

Matters relating to national security were discussed during the meeting. The president commended unmatched sacrifices rendered by the Armed Forces of Pakistan in the fight against terrorism and extremism.

Earlier today, PM Imran Khan met with COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa and discussed matters related to national security. PM Imran apprised the army chief of his recent official visit to China.


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1060044146180833280


----------



## fatman17

Weapons
*Image shows ground-launched variant of China’s YJ-12 anti-ship missile*
*Gabriel Dominguez, London and Neil Gibson, London* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
08 November 2018





An image has emerged on online forums confirming that a ground-launched variant of China’s YJ-12 radar-guided anti-ship missile is in service with the PLA. Source: Via Weibo
An image has emerged on online forums confirming that a ground-launched variant of China's YJ-12 ramjet-powered, radar-guided anti-ship missile is in service with the People's Liberation Army (PLA) as part of a coastal defence system.

The missile is shown in the picture being launched from a five-axle transporter-erector-launcher (TEL) at an undisclosed location. The TEL and launch containers are similar to those used with the CJ-10 cruise missile.

It is likely that the photographed system is the same one as that referred to by US network CNBC as the YJ-12B. Citing sources with direct knowledge of US intelligence reports, the media outlet reported on 2 May that Beijing had installed YJ-12B systems along with and HQ-9B self-propelled surface-to-air missile systems on Fiery Cross Reef, Subi Reef, and Mischief Reef in the disputed South China Sea.

A few weeks later, on 23 May, the United States disinvited China from participating in this year's multinational 'Rim of the Pacific' ('RIMPAC') maritime exercise due to what Washington described as Beijing's "continued militarisation of disputed features in the South China Sea", which "only serves to raise tensions and destabilise the region".

"While China has maintained that the construction of the islands is to ensure safety at sea, navigation assistance, search and rescue, fisheries protection, and other non-military functions, the placement of these weapon systems is only for military use," stressed US Department of Defense (DoD) spokesperson Lieutenant Colonel Christopher Logan at the time, calling on Beijing to "immediately" remove the military systems and "reverse course on the militarisation of disputed South China Sea features".

The YJ-12 missile, which has an estimated maximum range of 500 km, has a long ogival nose and a roughly constant-diameter cylindrical body, to which four rectangular-section fairings are attached.



Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1060044146180833280


RIP brave soldier


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1060645022134161408

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1060814327123447808

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Weapons
*Airshow China 2018: China unveils FM-2000 SHORAD system*
*Dmitry Fediushko, Zhuhai* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
09 November 2018

The China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation (CASIC) unveiled at the 6–11 November Airshow China 2018 defence exhibition in Zhuhai a new mobile short-range air-defence (SHORAD) system called the FM-2000.






CASIC unveiled at Airshow China 2018 a new mobile SHORAD system called the FM-2000. (Dmitry Fediushko)

The system is designed to provide protection for armoured units and critically important facilities against aerial attacks, including those involving high-precision weapons. “The system can engage fixed-wing aircraft, combat rotary-wing platforms, air-to-surface munitions, and cruise missiles,” a company source told _Jane’s_ .

The FM-2000, which features counter-jamming capabilities, can engage several targets simultaneously, said the official without providing further details about the system’s performance. The surface-to-air missile (SAM) used by the system has also been designated the FM-2000.

According to CASIC, the FM-2000 has a maximum range of 15 km and can engage an aerial target at altitudes between 10 m and 10 km.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062326480674451457


----------



## Muhammad Omar

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 518751
> View attachment 518752
> View attachment 518753
> View attachment 518754


Is Army interested in it ?? It would come real handy against our neighbors tanks and IFV


----------



## ghazi52

*General Qamar Javed Bajwa, *Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Army Service Corps Centre, Nowshera today.

Maj General Mushtaq Ahmed Faisal was installed as Colonel Commandant of Army Service Corps. Large number of serving and retired officers attended the ceremony.

Upon arrival COAS laid floral wreath at martyrs’ monument. Later talking to officers of services corps and the guests COAS appreciated contributions of the Corps both during peacetime and operations by providing logistics support.







__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Participants of Naval Staff College including student officers from friendly countries visited ISPR. Maj Gen Asif Ghafoor, DG ISPR interacted with the delegation on role of media in 5th generation warfare. Maj Gen Asif Ghafoor highlighted the hybrid threat, its implications and response through lens of information operations. DG ISPR appreciated the role of Pakistani media as part of comprehensive national response to the challenges being confronted by Pakistan.


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Headquarters Pakistan Rangers Sindh. DG Rangers Sindh gave detailed briefing about security situation of the Province including law and order of Karachi. 
COAS appreciated efforts of PR Sindh and all other law enforcing agencies for improved security environment. COAS said that Karachi is engine of national economy and we shall further improve its security environment so that positive business trajectory is maintained. Commander Karachi Corps Lieutenant General Humayun Aziz, accompanied COAS.





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## MystryMan

*A Pakistani Major was Trapped in Cambodia*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Participants of National Security Workshop – 20 visited General Headquarters today. After a briefing on security situation of Pakistan, challenges and Response participants had an interactive session with Chief of Army Staff (COAS), General Qamar Javed Bajwa






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi, 20 November 2018:

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) met with Pakistan Army team which won Gold Medal in “Exercise Cambrian Patrol” held in UK from 8-22 October 2018. A total of 100 teams participated in the competition. Pakistan Army was represented by 11 members team including 3 officers. COAS appreciated the team for their commendable performance.
This is the 6th time Pakistan Army has won Gold in the competition and 4th conservative time.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Republic Day Parade - 23 March 1956 .. Karachi


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi, 21 November 2018:

Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Line of Control (LOC). General Officer Commanding (GOC) gave update on situation along LOC, Indian cease fire violations (CFVs) and response by Pak Army. Later COAS interacted with troops. 
COAS appreciated their state of readiness and morale. COAS also appreciated resilience of civilian Kashmiri population who are being deliberately targeted by Indian Army on both sides of the LOC. He said that lately there has been increase in Indian CFVs and rhetoric of provocative statements by their military leadership. We are a professional and combat hardened Army ready to defend our motherland. It would be better if they realise this and place their stock in peace & progress through dialogue.






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A six member delegation headed by Vice Admiral, Osipov lgor Vladimirovich, Deputy Chief of General Staff of the Armed Forces of the Russian Federation called on Corps Commander Peshawar Lieutenant General Shaheen Mazhar Mehmood at Corps Headquarters Peshawar .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Industry

US reiterates commitment to Pakistan funding freeze

Jon Grevatt, Bangkok - IHS Jane's Defence Industry

22 November 2018

The US government is continuing to freeze security assistance funds for Pakistan as part of its effort to spur Islamabad into committing greater engagement in counter-insurgency (COIN) operations.

Media reports on 21 November said the US government has suspended USD1.66 billion in security assistance for the South Asian country. Jane’s understands that this funding freeze is not new but part of aid that was suspended by Washington in January.

Most of the suspended funds will affect Pakistan aid through the US Foreign Military Financing (FMF) programme, which enables recipients to procure US defence equipment, services, and training.

Commenting on the aid suspension, a Department of State spokesperson told Jane’s on 22 November that the US focus is on encouraging Pakistan to play a more meaningful role in COIN missions in the region.


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> Industry
> 
> US reiterates commitment to Pakistan funding freeze
> 
> Jon Grevatt, Bangkok - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
> 
> 22 November 2018
> 
> The US government is continuing to freeze security assistance funds for Pakistan as part of its effort to spur Islamabad into committing greater engagement in counter-insurgency (COIN) operations.
> 
> Media reports on 21 November said the US government has suspended USD1.66 billion in security assistance for the South Asian country. Jane’s understands that this funding freeze is not new but part of aid that was suspended by Washington in January.
> 
> Most of the suspended funds will affect Pakistan aid through the US Foreign Military Financing (FMF) programme, which enables recipients to procure US defence equipment, services, and training.
> 
> Commenting on the aid suspension, a Department of State spokesperson told Jane’s on 22 November that the US focus is on encouraging Pakistan to play a more meaningful role in COIN missions in the region.


They want us to do their dirty work but won't provide equipment for COIN ops.


----------



## CriticalThought

fatman17 said:


> They want us to do their dirty work but won't provide equipment for COIN ops.



This may be superficial just to keep up appearances. In reality, we have already neutered ourselves in Pakistan to appease them.


----------



## ghazi52

Multan, 23 November 2018:

Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Multan Garrison. COAS witnessed training demonstration on combat readiness by an Armour Formation of the strike corps and underlined that an Army deters war through professional competence and readiness.

COAS also interacted with officers of Multan Garrison and shared his thoughts on security situation of the country, challenges and the response. He said that after kinetic operations we are now into the phase of stability operations. War against terrorism and militancy is not over yet. Besides kinetic efforts we have to take on measures to address the root causes while staying cognisant of inimical forces and foreign hostile agendas. Within the folds of national action plan we shall support national focus on socio-economic development so that people of Pakistan reap dividends of improving security. Some elements are wittingly or unwittingly trying to pull the country back into confrontation. State shall not let them do it whether on the name of religion, ethnicity or any other pretext. COAS said that peace, stability and progress of our country is contingent upon rule of law by all.







__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mingle

fatman17 said:


> They want us to do their dirty work but won't provide equipment for COIN ops.


No body can help them at this time and point blasphemy to say not even Allah they r to late now tired broke no will to fight and enemy is stronger than ever.i feel they eventually will wind this Up can't continue like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Imran, COAS arrive at Miran Shah*







NORTH WAZIRISTAN: PM Imran Khan arrived at Miranshah to announce a mega uplift package for the city during his visit to North Waziristan, informed DG ISPR Major General Asif Ghafoor in a tweet on Monday.

The premier is accompanied by Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa and other army personnel. 

PM Imran and the army chief are being briefed on the security situation and other related matters on their visit.

“Prime Minister and COAS arrived at Miranshah, North Waziristan. Being briefed on security situation, ongoing stability operations, socio-eco projects & rehab of TDPs," wrote DG ISPR. 





Maj Gen Asif Ghafoor

✔@OfficialDGISPR

Prime Minister and COAS arrived at Miranshah, North Waziristan. Being briefed on security situation, ongoing stability operations, socio-eco projects & rehab of TDPs. PM will later visit Ghulam Khan Terminal/ border fencing and address jirga of local elders at Miran Shah.


According to sources prime minister is likely to announce a big package for Miran Shah that may include construction of universities, hospitals and sports complex. The districts formerly agencies in the erstwhile Fata were made after former president Mamnoon Hussain ratified the 25th Constitutional Amendment Bill into law earlier this year.


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Terrorism & Insurgency

Attempted assault on Chinese consulate in Pakistan indicates improving separatist capability to target Chinese interests

Asad Ali - IHS Jane's Intelligence Weekly

25 November 2018

Pakistani Rangers stand in front of the Chinese consulate after an attack in Karachi on 23 November 2018. Source: Asif Hassan/AFP/Getty Images

Key PointsThe Karachi consulate attack on 23 November indicates growing Baloch separatist intent and capability to carry out one-off, high-profile attacks against secure Chinese assets in Pakistan.The risk of direct Baloch separatist attacks against Chinese infrastructure projects in Balochistan and neighbouring Sindh province is increasing, although successful attacks on secure assets involving a security perimeter breach and major damage are unlikely.The likelihood of suicide attacks targeting restaurants and hotels known to be frequented by Chinese nationals in urban areas of Balochistan and Sindh is growing.Event

On 23 November, three Baloch separatist fighters carrying small-arms and grenades, and wearing suicide vests, attacked the Chinese consulate in Clifton, an affluent suburb of Karachi in Pakistan's Sindh province.

The attackers reportedly approached a checkpoint outside the consulate in an explosives-rigged vehicle and opened fire on security guards, killing three and wounding three others. All of the attackers were killed in this exchange of fire, and they failed to detonate their vehicle-borne improvised explosive device (VBIED), according to local media reports. More than 20 Chinese nationals were present in the consulate, and local police confirmed that no one inside the building was harmed. The Balochistan Liberation Army (BLA), a separatist group operating in neighbouring Balochistan province, claimed the attack through its contacts in international media.

Baloch separatists' increasingly ambitious targets and improving capability

The BLA's claim of responsibility represents a significant expansion of Baloch separatist insurgent targets and evolving tactics. The BLA and other separatist groups have held longstanding objections to Chinese investment in Balochistan, which predate the influx of investment as part of the USD64-billion China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) in 2015. However, Baloch separatists have generally used crude improvised explosive devices (IEDs) to target Chinese nationals, and have exclusively targeted individuals transiting through remote areas of Balochistan.


----------



## fatman17

So finally its sure thing.
SH15 Self Propelled Artillery is under trials in Pakistan.
PA is looking for Wheeled SPA from past 3 years and have evaluated Serbian Nora B52 & Chinese SH1 in recent past.
Details to follow https://t.co/TXIgvhnUgN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Maiden flight of Mi38T


----------



## GriffinsRule

Pakistan already tested the SH-15 in 2015-2016. There is no evidence from the picture that it is not from those original trials.


----------



## fatman17

Introducing Pakistan home grown first ever Infantry Fighting Vehicle called #Viper. Equipped with two ATGM, 30mm chain gun & 12.7mm AA gun, this IFV is developed by Heavy Industries Texila (HIT). It's protected by slipped armor and carries state of art sensors & Optics. https://t.co/gaxt6pyBGl

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fatman17

GriffinsRule said:


> Pakistan already tested the SH-15 in 2015-2016. There is no evidence from the picture that it is not from those original trials.


Maybe it's a re trials


----------



## GriffinsRule

fatman17 said:


> Introducing Pakistan home grown first ever Infantry Fighting Vehicle called #Viper. Equipped with two ATGM, 30mm chain gun & 12.7mm AA gun, this IFV is developed by Heavy Industries Texila (HIT). It's protected by slipped armor and carries state of art sensors & Optics. https://t.co/gaxt6pyBGl
> View attachment 522692



Still based on the M-113. Still holding out hope to see some new and improved designs coming out in the future.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

GriffinsRule said:


> Pakistan already tested the SH-15 in 2015-2016. There is no evidence from the picture that it is not from those original trials.


That was SH-1..


----------



## GriffinsRule

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> That was SH-1..


Thanks for the correction. That was indeed SH-1 and not SH-15


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

GriffinsRule said:


> Thanks for the correction. That was indeed SH-1 and not SH-15


No problem.


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

GriffinsRule said:


> Still based on the M-113. Still holding out hope to see some new and improved designs coming out in the future.


I was told the Viper IFV is an original design, different family from M113. Saw it in person too, it's huge.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fatman17

AK1 at Ideas 2018


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi: Chief of Army Staff, General Qamar Javed Bajwa has said that Kartarpur Corridor is a step towards peace which our region needs.

Attending the Kartarpura Corridor ground-breaking ceremony, the Army Chief said “It’s a step towards peace which our region needs. Barbed wire at borders is measure by a sovereign state to check/deny illegal crossings."

"Corridors and Gates are for legal peaceful visitors. So is the case for all our neighbors”, Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR), the military's media wing quoted General Bajwa as saying.

Prime Minister Imran Khan on Wednesday performed the ground-breaking of the four kilometre-long Kartarpur Corridor.

He said Pakistan would provide facilities to the Sikh pilgrims."The next year you come here, you will find every kind of facilities," he said.

Khan lauded Navjot Singh Sidhu and said he was impressed by former cricketer's command of the Sufiana Kalam.

Imran Khan described the situation between India and Pakistan with a verse of Munir Niazi that goes "Kuch Sher de log vi Zalam san, Kuj Sanu marran da shoq vi Si".

He said both the countries cannot move forward without breaking the chains of past.

Khan cited examples of France and Germany who fought many wars. "If France and Germany can move forward, why can't we?"

He said all the political parties, government and the army in Pakistan were on same page.





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## HRK

@Arsalan @Gryphon @Signalian @Horus

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Safriz

HRK said:


> View attachment 522811
> 
> 
> @Arsalan @Gryphon @Signalian @Horus


Nrtc radar?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

HRK said:


> View attachment 522811
> 
> 
> @Arsalan @Gryphon @Signalian @Horus



Automatic weapons of some kind for borders?? Grenade launcher?? Looks like mounted above some camera


----------



## HRK

شاھین میزایل said:


> Nrtc radar?


nope Remotely Controlled Automatic Grenade Launcher

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

HRK said:


> View attachment 522811
> 
> 
> @Arsalan @Gryphon @Signalian @Horus


GREAT!! 
Get a few of those to the border posts!! Also western ones!! 
An automatic grenade launcher.

Impressive.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

Arsalan said:


> GREAT!!
> Get a few of those to the border posts!! Also western ones!!
> An automatic grenade launcher.
> 
> Impressive.


another pic of this system





^^^ @Muhammad Omar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

HRK said:


> another pic of this system
> View attachment 523055
> 
> 
> ^^^ @Muhammad Omar


Awesome work .. next step Grenade launchers + machine guns and Anti Terrorist Force and QRF should get these

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Land Platforms

Pakistan’s HIT unveils Viper IFV

Dmitry Fediushko, Karachi - Jane's Defence Weekly

29 November 2018

Pakistan’s Heavy Industries Taxila (HIT) armour manufacturer unveiled its Viper IFV at the IDEAS 2018 international defence exhibition and seminar held in Karachi, Pakistan, on 27-30 November. Source: Dmitry Fediushko

Pakistani armour manufacturer Heavy Industries Taxila (HIT) unveiled its latest infantry fighting vehicle (IFV), the Viper, at the IDEAS 2018 international defence exhibition, held in Karachi, Pakistan, between 27-30 November.

The Viper is based on a lengthened chassis derived from the M113 tracked armoured personnel carrier (APC) and has six road wheels on each side compared to the M113's five. Unlike the M113, the IFV is additionally protected by appliqué armour.

"The Viper weighs some 16 tonnes and is protected in accordance with Level IV STANAG 4569 [all-round protection against 14.5 mm armour-piercing bullets fired at a distance of 200 m]," a source from HTI told Jane's at IDEAS 2018.

The Viper has retained the internal layout of the M113 APC, with the powerpack mounted in the front right part of the hull. The vehicle transports up to 13 soldiers (including a crew of three) in anti-blast seats without neck protection. However, the hull lacks a spall liner or any additional anti-fragmentation protection for the crew and dismounts. The vehicle's troop compartment is fitted with an exit ramp.

The prototype of the Viper has been fitted with a modified Turra 30 remotely controlled weapon station (RCWS) armed with a Slovak-made Shipunov 2A42 30 mm automatic cannon, Kalashnikov PKT 7.62 mm medium machine gun (MG), two ready-to-use 9M113 Konkurs (AT-6 'Spandrel') anti-tank guided missiles and smoke dischargers. The Konkurs missiles and Kalashnikov MG, the source noted, were supplied by East European NATO member states.

The RCWS's sensor suite incorporates a daylight TV camera, infrared sight, and laser rangefinder. The commander's workstation can additionally be fitted with a panoramic sight.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Need of the hour. 
120mm Mortar Howitzer

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arsalan

HRK said:


> another pic of this system
> View attachment 523055
> 
> 
> ^^^ @Muhammad Omar


Great!!
Even the fixed ones at the posts will do great!! Seriously need to mass produce these!



fatman17 said:


> Need of the hour.
> 120mm Mortar Howitzer
> View attachment 523186


With 155mm standardization drive, i think only exception will be for 105mm for heli transportable option.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

Poongsan is gearing up.

POF still makes some of their arty ammo under joint venture arrangement. Interestingly, Poongsan ammo will be used by both India (K-9 Vajra) and Pak arty (M109xx) and other systems. Well played Poongsan 


https://asianmilitaryreview.com/2018/11/poongsan-eyes-resurgence-in-pakistan/


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited formation of Sialkot Corps during its winter collective training exercise. COAS witnessed final phase of the operational exercise by an Infantry Division.





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## fatman17

Industry

Ukraine highlights expanding opportunities in Pakistan

Jon Grevatt - Jane's Defence Weekly

30 November 2018

Ukraine and Pakistan have discussed potential collaboration on a programme to modernise the Pakistan Army's T-80UD main battle tanks (pictured here). Source: Malyshev Plant

Ukraine's state-owned defence industrial group, UkrOboronProm, has highlighted expanding opportunities in Pakistan, including a new project between the countries to develop and produce missile systems.

In a series of recently published press releases, UkrOboronProm said the opportunities - across air, sea, and land domains - were the subject of meetings between the group and Pakistani military leaders at the IDEAS 2018 international defence exhibition, held in Karachi, Pakistan, during 27-30 November.

UkrOboronProm said Pakistan is interested in co-operating in areas such as armoured vehicles and precision weapons, and in supporting the maintenance, repair, and overhaul (MRO) of Pakistan's military transport aircraft and helicopters. UkrOboronProm said Pakistan wanted to "conduct tests" of various Ukrainian weapons and military equipment as part of its procurement processes.

The industry group said it also discussed with counterparts from Pakistan the "terms and conditions [to support] the start of joint Ukraine-Pakistan production of high-precision missiles of various classes".

UkrOboronProm said the two sides had "confirmed their readiness to start joint research and development work in the coming months". UkrOboronProm did not identify the weapon but in recent years the countries have been discussing collaboration on high-precision anti-tank missile systems developed by the Luch Design Bureau in Kiev.

UkrOboronProm said they also discussed prospects for collaboration on the production of the Al Khalid-Improved (I) main battle tank (MBT), which has been developed by Pakistan's Heavy Industries Taxila (HIT) as a follow-on to the baseline Al-Khalid MBT, and the provision of MRO and modernisation support for the Pakistan Army's Soviet-era T-80UD MBTs.

The Pakistan Army operates more than 300 T-80UD tanks, which were produced by the Ukrainian Malyshev Plant and were delivered to the Pakistan Army in the late 1990s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## polanski

*Pakistan selects Chinese VT4 main battle tank*
Nov 29, 2018




Source: Twitter account Pakistan Defence Command




The Pakistan Army Armoured Corps has selected the Chinese VT4 tank (previously known as the MBT3000) – produced by China North Industries Corporation (Norinco) – to meet requirements for procuring hundreds of new main battle tanks.

A military analyst, Muzammil Hatami announced the selection of the Norinco VT4 for increasing of Pakistani armoured vehicle fleet.

“VT4 has confirmed for future Pakistan army tank and Alkhalid II main battle tank is in developing phase,” – said Muzammil Hatami during 10th InternationalIDEASdefense exhibition in Karachi, Pakistan.




The VT4 is a third-generation MBT offered for export by Norinco. It is an improvement over the Al-Khalid MBT (also known as MBT-2000), which is currently in service with Pakistan Army, although it retains the 125 mm main gun, carousel auto-loader, and crew configuration of the older vehicle.

Nevertheless, the Pakistani military refused to comment on the choice of the Chinese-made VT4 main battle tank (MBT) and asked to wait for an official statement. Despite the fact that the future tank’s tender details kept at a secret, it was reported that Pakistan might procure around 100 MBTs in order to meet the deficiency of MBT production in the country.

Also according to leaked images, the Pakistan Army (PA) already tested the Norinco VT4 MBT. Published on 6 January 2017 the photographs showed how PA personnel inspected a VT4 platform at an undisclosed location.





VT4
The VT4 is motorized with water-cooled turbocharged electronic-controlled diesel engine developing 1,300 hp (some source said about 1200 hp). The tank can run a maximum road speed of 70 km/h with a maximum cruising range of 500 km.

In addition to VT4, the Pakistan Army also evaluated the Ukrainian Oplot-P MBT produced by Malyshev Factory.





Oplot-P
In July 2017, Pakistan’s delegation included Secretary Defence Lt General (R) Zamir ul Hassan Shah, also officially visited Ukraine where reviewed the production of modern Ukrainian armored vehicles. He mentioned that Pakistan values its relations with Ukraine and believes that the relationship will strengthen with the passage of time.





Secretary Defense Lt General (R) Zamir ul Hassan Shah during an official visit to Ukraine
At that time some sources reported that Ukraine was on the verge of signing a deal to provide Pakistan with new and upgraded main battle tanks.

In April 2017, “Delovaya Stolitsa” interviewed Pakistan’s Ambassador to Ukraine Maj. Gen (retired) Athar Abbas, who told Delovaya Stolitsa that Pakistan could be interested in 100 Oplot-P main battle tanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

COAS’ visit to training area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

polanski said:


> *Pakistan selects Chinese VT4 main battle tank*
> Nov 29, 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Twitter account Pakistan Defence Command
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pakistan Army Armoured Corps has selected the Chinese VT4 tank (previously known as the MBT3000) – produced by China North Industries Corporation (Norinco) – to meet requirements for procuring hundreds of new main battle tanks.
> 
> A military analyst, Muzammil Hatami announced the selection of the Norinco VT4 for increasing of Pakistani armoured vehicle fleet.
> 
> “VT4 has confirmed for future Pakistan army tank and Alkhalid II main battle tank is in developing phase,” – said Muzammil Hatami during 10th InternationalIDEASdefense exhibition in Karachi, Pakistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The VT4 is a third-generation MBT offered for export by Norinco. It is an improvement over the Al-Khalid MBT (also known as MBT-2000), which is currently in service with Pakistan Army, although it retains the 125 mm main gun, carousel auto-loader, and crew configuration of the older vehicle.
> 
> Nevertheless, the Pakistani military refused to comment on the choice of the Chinese-made VT4 main battle tank (MBT) and asked to wait for an official statement. Despite the fact that the future tank’s tender details kept at a secret, it was reported that Pakistan might procure around 100 MBTs in order to meet the deficiency of MBT production in the country.
> 
> Also according to leaked images, the Pakistan Army (PA) already tested the Norinco VT4 MBT. Published on 6 January 2017 the photographs showed how PA personnel inspected a VT4 platform at an undisclosed location.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VT4
> The VT4 is motorized with water-cooled turbocharged electronic-controlled diesel engine developing 1,300 hp (some source said about 1200 hp). The tank can run a maximum road speed of 70 km/h with a maximum cruising range of 500 km.
> 
> In addition to VT4, the Pakistan Army also evaluated the Ukrainian Oplot-P MBT produced by Malyshev Factory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oplot-P
> In July 2017, Pakistan’s delegation included Secretary Defence Lt General (R) Zamir ul Hassan Shah, also officially visited Ukraine where reviewed the production of modern Ukrainian armored vehicles. He mentioned that Pakistan values its relations with Ukraine and believes that the relationship will strengthen with the passage of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secretary Defense Lt General (R) Zamir ul Hassan Shah during an official visit to Ukraine
> At that time some sources reported that Ukraine was on the verge of signing a deal to provide Pakistan with new and upgraded main battle tanks.
> 
> In April 2017, “Delovaya Stolitsa” interviewed Pakistan’s Ambassador to Ukraine Maj. Gen (retired) Athar Abbas, who told Delovaya Stolitsa that Pakistan could be interested in 100 Oplot-P main battle tanks.


It's Official ??


----------



## polanski

Muhammad Omar said:


> It's Official ??


Pakistan spent time and effort to go through rigorous process to select one. I am guessing VT-4 is going to be PA's up coming tank. Also it costs Pakistan to select one tank. VT-4 is probably a world class tank and a mature product considering the record of Norinco to produce cheapest product not the best product.


----------



## Chimgathar

Oplot-P appears more modern then VT-4 externally.


----------



## fatman17

T129 update 

December 3/18: Export workaround Turkish daily newspaper Hurriyet reports , that Turkish Aerospace Industries (TAI) has found a solution to finalising a defense order with Pakistan. The order sees for the delivery of 30 T129 ATAK helicopters to Pakistan. This $1.5 billion deal was stalled due to the US DoD refusing to issue the Turkish company with an export license. This forced TAI to look for a replacement of the US and British-made LHTEC CTS800-4A turboshaft engines. Turkey and Pakistan have now agreed to acquiring a replacement variant for the engines. According to Hurriyet producers in France and Poland are being considered as potential suppliers, provided that the new engine shows adequate performance in high-altitude and bad weather conditions during upcoming tests.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amigator

fatman17 said:


> T129 update
> 
> December 3/18: Export workaround Turkish daily newspaper Hurriyet reports , that Turkish Aerospace Industries (TAI) has found a solution to finalising a defense order with Pakistan. The order sees for the delivery of 30 T129 ATAK helicopters to Pakistan. This $1.5 billion deal was stalled due to the US DoD refusing to issue the Turkish company with an export license. This forced TAI to look for a replacement of the US and British-made LHTEC CTS800-4A turboshaft engines. Turkey and Pakistan have now agreed to acquiring a replacement variant for the engines. According to Hurriyet producers in France and Poland are being considered as potential suppliers, provided that the new engine shows adequate performance in high-altitude and bad weather conditions during upcoming tests.


Good follow up on engine! But in wrong thread , Sir!


----------



## fatman17

Amigator said:


> Good follow up on engine! But in wrong thread , Sir!


Getting old l guess

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Terrorism & Insurgency

Security forces kill local TTP commander in Pakistan's Khyber Pukhtoonkhwa

Jane's Terrorism Watch Report - Daily Update

04 December 2018

A LOCAL Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) commander - identified as Hakim Khan - was killed by security forces during a counter-terrorism raid on a residence in the Daraban area of Dera Ismail Khan district in Pakistan's Khyber Pukhtoonkhwa province between 30 November and 1 December, ARY News and the Associated Press reported. Reports added that the security forces rescued six hostages, who had been kidnapped on unspecified earlier dates, and that four security forces personnel were wounded during the operation. The security forces seized an unspecified assault rifle, ammunition, and grenades after the clash.


----------



## ghazi52

DG ISPR's Press Conference - 6th December 2018






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Commander Rawalpindi Corps Lieutenant General Bilal Akbar visited the exercise area in Jhelum Division to witness a brigade level training exercise near Jalalpur Jattan on Friday.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Signalian

ghazi52 said:


> Commander Rawalpindi Corps Lieutenant General Bilal Akbar visited the exercise area in Jhelum Division to witness a brigade level training exercise near Jalalpur Jattan on Friday.



Jalalpur Jattan is called JPJ, lol and the Brigade in JPJ is one the most famous brigades in PA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

The latest video (September 2018) suggested that a few Z-10s and Z-10Hs (S/N 9621xx) have been further upgraded. It features external armor plates outside the forward and back cockpits as well as the engine compartment to provide a better protection against small AAA fire. MAWS sensors were installed on both sides of the nose. The gunner also wears the new HMD.

- Last Updated 12/4/18

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jupiter2007

Are we getting Centauro B1 from Italy?


----------



## dBSPL

jupiter2007 said:


> Are we getting Centauro B1 from Italy?


If we look at the technology demonstration of Pakistani defense companies in IDEAS, Pakistan could already make a tank destroyer much more modern than the Centauro system. Even if there is an urgent need for supply, many sub-systems are available. If you ask me, every system that Pakistan will take is must only for the purpose of technology transfer, after this stage.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jupiter2007

dBSPL said:


> If we look at the technology demonstration of Pakistani defense companies in IDEAS, Pakistan could already make a tank destroyer much more modern than the Centauro system. Even if there is an urgent need for supply, many sub-systems are available. If you ask me, every system that Pakistan will take is must only for the purpose of technology transfer, after this stage.



Italy is going to decomm these and they will become part of surplus stock.


----------



## dBSPL

jupiter2007 said:


> Italy is going to decomm these and they will become part of surplus stock.


My brother, the common problem of our regions is the asymmetric threats. Terrorists now have very advanced ATGM systems. The systems you are talking about need a serious modernization in order to provide an effective service in the Pakistani army. The soldier's life is precious. Experienced personnel are raised with great sacrifices of the country. Of course, I cannot speak here on behalf of the Pakistani army, but as far as I can see, the US's regional policies will become increasingly dishonorable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Signalian

jupiter2007 said:


> Are we getting Centauro B1 from Italy?


What capability or advantage will it bring in tactics and strategy?



dBSPL said:


> If we look at the technology demonstration of Pakistani defense companies in IDEAS, Pakistan could already make a tank destroyer much more modern than the Centauro system. Even if there is an urgent need for supply, many sub-systems are available. If you ask me, every system that Pakistan will take is must only for the purpose of technology transfer, after this stage.


Pakistani TD's are ATGM carriers, not main gun (smooth bore or rifled).



dBSPL said:


> My brother, the common problem of our regions is the asymmetric threats. Terrorists now have very advanced ATGM systems. The systems you are talking about need a serious modernization in order to provide an effective service in the Pakistani army. The soldier's life is precious. Experienced personnel are raised with great sacrifices of the country. Of course, I cannot speak here on behalf of the Pakistani army, but as far as I can see, the US's regional policies will become increasingly dishonorable.


Turkish Forces are facing ATGM problem countering insurgents,not Pakistan.


----------



## fatman17

Around 600 Km (~25%) of the 2430 km Afghan border has been fenced.

This figure stood at 150 km last december. Means this year #Pakistan has been fencing 1.2 km/day. At this rate it ill take 4 more years if the plan is to fence it all.

2017 figures for fencing done that year. [emoji116] https://t.co/uk2Om6EpX4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> Around 600 Km (~25%) of the 2430 km Afghan border has been fenced.
> 
> This figure stood at 150 km last december. Means this year #Pakistan has been fencing 1.2 km/day. At this rate it ill take 4 more years if the plan is to fence it all.
> 
> 2017 figures for fencing done that year. [emoji116] https://t.co/uk2Om6EpX4


Fencing of Afghan border

14 army units of 12,000 men are on a daily basis employed at about 14 sites to do the job.

400 vehicles are committed round-the-clock for transportation of construction material needed for the fencing

Around 1 km is fenced everyday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Chief of Army Staff *(COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa witnessed the ongoing Pak-China International Air Exercise *Shaheen-VII *at an operational air base of Pakistan Air Force.

Inter Services Public Relations, the media wing of the military, said on his arrival, the Army Chief was received by Air Chief Marshal Mujahid Anwar Khan, Chief of the Air Staff, Pakistan Air Force.

While interacting with combat crew, COAS Gen. Bajwa lauded professionalism of participants of exercise and appreciated the efforts of PAF and People’s Liberation Army Air Force (PLAAF) in conducting international air exercise in a befitting manner.

While highlighting the exemplary relations between Pakistan-China, he said that exercise would further strengthen and promote the friendship, exchanges and cooperation between two great nations and armed forces of both countries.

The exercise is seventh in the series of Shaheen exercises and is conducted each year on alternate basis.





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Muhammad Omar

fatman17 said:


> Fencing of Afghan border
> 
> 14 army units of 12,000 men are on a daily basis employed at about 14 sites to do the job.
> 
> 400 vehicles are committed round-the-clock for transportation of construction material needed for the fencing
> 
> Around 1 km is fenced everyday.




Fencing of Pakistan Afghanistan border in winters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi, 12 December 2018:

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Army Air Defence Centre Karachi. COAS installed Lieutenant General Hamood Uz Zaman Khan, as Colonel Commandant of Army Air Defence Corps. COAS appreciated the Corps for their contributions in war against terrorism. A large number of serving and retired officers and soldiers from Army Air Defence attended the ceremony.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi, 12 December 2018: General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited forward troops in Gadra Sector Sindh. COAS commended operational preparedness and high state of morale of the troops. He said that Pakistan Army is fully committed to guard the frontiers of country. Lieutenant General Humayun Aziz, Commander Karachi Corps accompanied the COAS during the visit. 







__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## fatman17

Border fence in summer and winter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*COAS Gen. Bajwa says will continue to support all state institutions for peace, stability and progress of Pakistan*

RAWALPINDI: Chief of Army Staff, General Qamar Javed Bajwa has said that we shall continue to support all state institutions for peace, stability and progress of the country in the best interest of the people of Pakistan

The Army Chief was chairing 216th Corps Commanders’ Conference at GHQ, Inter Services Public Relations said Thursday.

The Forum reviewed geo-strategic environment with special forus on regional security and situation on Eastern and Western Borders including the Line of Control.

Progress of the ongoing stability operations for internal security was also discussed.

The Forum highlighted importance of regional approach to eliminate roots of terrorism and attached hoped for success of ongoing Afghan reconciliation process while supporting all stakeholders to bring Afghan war to a peaceful logical conclusion.

It also pledged to safeguard against all external threats while consolidating gains of counter terrorism operations which have put security situation of the country on positive trajectory for socio-economic progress and development.





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1068092630289006593
@WebMaster @Horus we have sooooo many threads on sooo many different tanks cant we have one thread on tanks?? Just like the one sticky on artillery.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1067408476832452609

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1067702825554255872

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1067040374764511232


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1073918074909327365
Shibli thermal imaging in use.


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Awareness Campaign against IED's in FATA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cuirassier

Signalian said:


> Jalalpur Jattan is called JPJ, lol and the Brigade in JPJ is one the most famous brigades in PA


The IABG which fought in Barapind'71?


----------



## Signalian

TF141 said:


> The IABG which fought in Barapind'71?


333 Inf Bde


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

dBSPL said:


> My brother, the common problem of our regions is the asymmetric threats. Terrorists now have very advanced ATGM systems. The systems you are talking about need a serious modernization in order to provide an effective service in the Pakistani army. The soldier's life is precious. Experienced personnel are raised with great sacrifices of the country. Of course, I cannot speak here on behalf of the Pakistani army, but as far as I can see, the US's regional policies will become increasingly dishonorable.


Asymmetric war in Pak is wrapping up.. and till now Pakistan has not seen taliban or AQ/ISIS possess ATGMs.. only once have indian funded BLA been seen with a russian MANPAD.. that was years ago.. probably past its shell life.

Apart from that, our threat remains conventional.

However that said, I dont find tank killers possessing any advantages , “seducing” Pakistan to get into them.

If anything Pakistani IFVs will carry on with 30mm canons and ATGMs... replacing older ATGM carriers with something modern and more capable.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CriticalThought

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Asymmetric war in Pak is wrapping up.. and till now Pakistan has not seen taliban or AQ/ISIS possess ATGMs.. only once have indian funded BLA been seen with a russian MANPAD.. that was years ago.. probably past its shell life.
> 
> Apart from that, our threat remains conventional.
> 
> However that said, I dont find tank killers possessing any advantages , “seducing” Pakistan to get into them.
> 
> If anything Pakistani IFVs will carry on with 30mm canons and ATGMs... replacing older ATGM carriers with something modern and more capable.



He is sharing Turkish experience in Syria where ATGMs are a real threat. Any warfare against guerrilas armed with ATGMs is going to be deadly. There is nothing wrong with researching solutions in cooperation with Turkey. Once the solution is there, it can benefit Turkey immediately, and we can utilize it as the need arises.


----------



## dBSPL

Not only Turkey. Pakistan may also transfer hard-kill and situational awareness technologies from Ukraine or China. What I mean to say is that in the coming years, this threat can increase globally. The paradigm is changing and with this , also conventional combat conditions are changing. In hybrid wars, the capability concept is more important than the inventory size.

Especially the states like USA, France, Germany behave quite irresponsibly. Especially the fact that the US can enter any dirty relations within its own interests is a risk for the whole world. Another issue is that attacks on armored vehicles can be one of the most important motivational sources for terrorist organizations.

Outdated systems such as Centauro are no longer investable. If you will cooperate with Italy, this could be a new system which develop for near future threats.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fatman17

Work on forts & fence continues on Pak-Afg Bdr. Total length 2611 KM. Work on 233 of 843 forts & 802 of 1200 KM pri 1 areas completed.Aiming speedy completion in pri 1 areas,overall completion by Dec 2019 IA.Shall benefit peaceful people of Pak & Afg while restricting terrorists. https://t.co/o5xQbxEiEh


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1073968690645872640

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1073968690645872640




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1074362160510316545
Robotics are seriously being considered

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Awan68

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1074362160510316545
> Robotics are seriously being considered


They should be tested in an ibo backed up by survielence drones, no boots on ground just the robots.


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi, 17 December 2018:

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) in Egypt on official visit. COAS called on General Mohamed Zaki, Commander in Chief of Egyptian Armed Forces and Minister of Defence & Military Production and Lieutenant General Mohamed Farid Hegazy, Chief of Staff of the Egyptian Armed Forces.


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi, 18 December 2018: General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Qatar. COAS attended the National Day Parade of Qatar. COAS congratulated Lieutenant General Staff (Pilot) Ghanim Bin Shaheen Al Ghanim, Chief of Staff of Qatar Armed Forces on a professional and impressive parade befitting Qatar’s national solidarity and progress. Earlier, COAS called upon His Highness Sheikh Tamim Bin Hamad Al-Thani, Emir of the State of Qatar. His Highness appreciated Pakistan’s efforts and the positive role being played by Pakistan for regional stability including Afghanistan.COAS thanked His Highness for Qatar’s continued support towards a negotiated political settlement for peace in Afghanistan. Both also discussed measures to enhance bilateral security cooperation. 
COAS also called on His Excellency Sheikh Abdullah Bin Naseer Bin Khalifa Al-Thani, Prime Minister & Minister of Interior of the State of Qatar. Prime Minister expressed keen desire to further diversify and broaden mutual cooperation including security. COAS assured him of Pakistan’s full cooperation in all mutual undertakings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Turkish defence minister meets General Bajwa*





__ https://www.facebook.com/






RAWALPINDI: Turkish Minister of National Defence General Hulusi Akar (Retired) called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at GHQ on Thursday.

During the meeting, views were exchanged on issues of mutual interest including defence and security cooperation between both the countries and overall regional security situation.

The visiting dignitary expressed Turkey’s deep appreciation for Pakistan’s efforts and sacrifices in war against terrorism.

Earlier on arrival at GHQ, the Minister of National Defence laid floral wreath at Yadgar-e-Shuhada.

A smartly turned out contingent of Pakistan Army presented the guard of honour to the visiting dignitary.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Gulraiz Ghouri .*
December 14 at 11:10 PM · 
*
TODAY A WONDERFUL DAY AT TOCHI MESS*

Tochi Mess (Miranshah, FATA) which dates as far back as *1904,* still harbours the bricks, lamp posts, cupboards and doors of that time. While standing there, I could feel the echoes of the past telling me a story of defiance and perseverance. A lot of wars have been won and lost in that region and they are reflected in every nook and corner of that place. I saw news articles and headlines of the various battles against Britishers and tribesmen that transported me to a very violent and savage time that this place has witnessed. Yet, in a war torn area like Miran Shah, North Waziristan it gave the illusion of security. The moment I would walk out of the doors, that false perception of tranquility would disappear. Tochi Mess was like a paradise in a war torn area where you could easily forget about the mundane and harsh realities of life in Miranshah, North Waziristan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*COAS Gen. Bajwa installs Lt-Gen. Bilal Akbar as Colonel Commandant of Mujahid Force*







RAWALPINDI: Chief of Army Staff, General Qamar Javed Bajwa has installed Lieutenant General Bilal Akbar as Colonel Commandant of Mujahid Force.

Inter Services Public Relations said General Bajwa visited Mujahid Force Centre at Bhimber where he installed General Bilal Akbar as its Colonel Commandant.

A large number of serving /retired officers including from Mujahid Force were present at the occasion.

Later while interacting with Officers and soldiers of Mujahid Force, COAS General Bajwa appreciated contributions and sacrifices of Mujahid Force particularly along the Line of Control.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

General Austin Scott Miller, Commander Resolute Support Mission in Afghanistan called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at GHQ, today..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mingle

ghazi52 said:


> General Austin Scott Miller, Commander Resolute Support Mission in Afghanistan called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at GHQ, today..


Looks like Gen Miller is still in trauma thanks God he was safe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chimgathar

mingle said:


> Looks like Gen Miller is still in trauma thanks God he was safe.


A picture worth thousand words, off course a failing war of casualties and financial waste. They could not change anything in Afghanistan, just there out of arrogance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

The Youth of Pak from AJK & GB afforded an opportunity to visit various Army installations. They visited NDU, SCO, HIT besides meeting some government officials. Youth greatly appreciated the military & its contributions towards ensuring our national security.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan-Afghan border: Army completes fencing of 482km border strip*
By RIZWAN GHALZAI
Published: December 29, 2018





PHOTO: ISPR

ISLAMABAD: The Pakistan Army has completed fencing of the first 482 km long patch of the 1,403km long Pakistan-Afghanistan border in the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (K-P). The fence is provided with security cameras and motion detectors.

On Thursday a delegation of journalists visited the Pakistan-Afghanistan Torkham border in the K-P’s Khyber district where security authorities gave them a detailed briefing on border management.

They said in 2017, the Pakistan Army in the first phase started working on 482 km long patch along Pakistan-Afghanistan border. Work on this patch has now completed well before time bringing about a visible decline in terrorism and smuggling.

Authorities said equipped with water, solar electricity and protection mines, 233 forts have also been constructed on the 1,403 km long border. To link these forts, safe tracks are also being constructed.

From the Torkham border crossing, around 1,200 trucks and 10,000 people enter and exit Pakistan but now no one gets permission to enter Pakistan without proper documents.

Special cards have been given to 200 Afghan students who live in Afghanistan but study in Pakistan. Emergency patients also get permission to enter Pakistan without documents.

They said as a goodwill gesture, the Afghan check posts near the border are provided water by Pakistan. However, the decision to fence the border has not gone down well with the Afghan government.

According to authorities, annually two-three attempts are made to disrupt the fence building and to cross the border into Pakistan. Till now 1,900 Afghans have been arrested and deported.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MastanKhan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan's Al-Khalid Block-1 Tank can be seen wearing a special optical stealth coating which has been developed indigenously. 

This coating consists of integrated tiles and paint which help in reducing the thermal signature of the Tank by at least 50%.

#Pakistan https://t.co/gLZqi2LcFb

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

*Norinco CAESAR in service with the PLA *

SH-1 started as an export project with Pakistan and Burma be the two known customers. Latest photos from the 72nd Artillery Brigade, 72nd Group Army, Eastern Theater Command confirms that SH-1's PLA domestic equivalent is now in service at home. The 72nd Artillery Brigade also commands PHL03 300mm long range MRL and PLZ05 155mm tracked SP howitzer, a heavy hitting unit indeed.

This truck mounted 155mm concept was first revealed in 2007 based on the towed Type89 (PLL01) 155mm/L52 system. It can fire all standard 155mm NATO ammunition in addition to Norinco's 155mm laser-guided round. It is mounted on a standard Chinese 6x6 truck chassis but can be easily "remounted" with a local truck and a secondary 12.7mm machine gun for defense.

While the SH-1 sports no armor protection, it is light enough to be airlifted by a C-130 or a Y-9 class transport, making it a more flexible option for China's growing Rapid Reaction Units


----------



## LKJ86

fatman17 said:


> *Norinco CAESAR in service with the PLA *
> 
> SH-1 started as an export project with Pakistan and Burma be the two known customers. Latest photos from the 72nd Artillery Brigade, 72nd Group Army, Eastern Theater Command confirms that SH-1's PLA domestic equivalent is now in service at home. The 72nd Artillery Brigade also commands PHL03 300mm long range MRL and PLZ05 155mm tracked SP howitzer, a heavy hitting unit indeed.
> 
> This truck mounted 155mm concept was first revealed in 2007 based on the towed Type89 (PLL01) 155mm/L52 system. It can fire all standard 155mm NATO ammunition in addition to Norinco's 155mm laser-guided round. It is mounted on a standard Chinese 6x6 truck chassis but can be easily "remounted" with a local truck and a secondary 12.7mm machine gun for defense.
> 
> While the SH-1 sports no armor protection, it is light enough to be airlifted by a C-130 or a Y-9 class transport, making it a more flexible option for China's growing Rapid Reaction Units
> View attachment 531055


Impossible.
PLA Army is equipped with PCL -181.


----------



## Zarvan

PAK-AFGHAN BORDER: One of the 843 Border Forts constructreed by the #PakistanArmy on the 2,611 km Pak-Afghan Border in District Khyber, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa Province

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

Zarvan said:


> PAK-AFGHAN BORDER: One of the 843 Border Forts constructreed by the #PakistanArmy on the 2,611 km Pak-Afghan Border in District Khyber, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa Province



Looks like a platoon of 40-45, size fort 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Platoon


----------



## Amigator

Zarvan said:


> PAK-AFGHAN BORDER: One of the 843 Border Forts constructreed by the #PakistanArmy on the 2,611 km Pak-Afghan Border in District Khyber, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa Province


Looks like a scene from World War 2 Movie

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> Impossible.
> PLA Army is equipped with PCL -181.
> View attachment 531056

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

This is what an armoured regiment of Pakistan Armoured Corps of Army has proved during the course of war against terror. Believe it or not, the Pakistan Armoured Corps has set a new world record by taking its tanks at the incredible highest elevation point of 3,176 metres above sea level, never seen anywhere in the world today except in Pakistan.

The armoured regiment which was assigned the task made it possible by undertaking such an incredible task.

It took its tanks to Brekh Muhammad Kandao pass, an offshoot of Koh-i-Safed in Pakistan which is more than 12,000 feet above the sea level and opposite to Torra Bora mountains of Nangarhar province of Afghanistan. Pakistan Armed Forces had successfully purged the erstwhile FATA by killing hardcore terrorists and smashing their hideouts.

In the course of war, the Pakistan Army offered huge sacrifices and achieved the grand objective of freeing Pakistan of terrorism. Like other wings of Pakistan Army, Pakistan Army Armoured Corps also played a crucial role in the war against terrorism and in ridding the country of the scourge of terrorism

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fieldmarshal

ghazi52 said:


> This is what an armoured regiment of Pakistan Armoured Corps of Army has proved during the course of war against terror. Believe it or not, the Pakistan Armoured Corps has set a new world record by taking its tanks at the incredible highest elevation point of 3,176 metres above sea level, never seen anywhere in the world today except in Pakistan.
> 
> The armoured regiment which was assigned the task made it possible by undertaking such an incredible task.
> 
> It took its tanks to Brekh Muhammad Kandao pass, an offshoot of Koh-i-Safed in Pakistan which is more than 12,000 feet above the sea level and opposite to Torra Bora mountains of Nangarhar province of Afghanistan. Pakistan Armed Forces had successfully purged the erstwhile FATA by killing hardcore terrorists and smashing their hideouts.
> 
> In the course of war, the Pakistan Army offered huge sacrifices and achieved the grand objective of freeing Pakistan of terrorism. Like other wings of Pakistan Army, Pakistan Army Armoured Corps also played a crucial role in the war against terrorism and in ridding the country of the scourge of terrorism


All T 89 have been handed over by the army to the newly raised F.C armour Regt' s.
So technically this tank belong to the F.C n not the army

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## fatman17

Captain Syed Amir moved a Tank to the highest point in khyber agency. The tank destroyed main headquarters of #Daesh.
This peak was captured in 2017 in op Khyber IV in #Rajgal.
Capture of Brekh Muhammad Kandao puts [emoji1191] Army at the doorstep of ISIS stronghold in Achin district. https://t.co/B7si3rl1wy

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

Sipri

Reactions: Like Like:
 5


----------



## Amigator

ghazi52 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/


Which tank is this?


----------



## ghazi52

RAWALPINDI: The 217th Corps Commanders’ Conference presided by Chief of the Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa reviewed geo-strategic environment and security situation of the country.

According to a press release issued by the ISPR, media wing of Pakistan army, progress of ongoing operations, fencing along Pak-Afghan border, situation along eastern border including Indian ceasefire violations deliberately targeting innocent citizens and Afghan reconciliation process were also discussed.

The conference reiterated to continue its efforts for bringing enduring peace in the country while supporting all initiatives towards regional peace.





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Army chief and general staff looked tense!!?


ghazi52 said:


> RAWALPINDI: The 217th Corps Commanders’ Conference presided by Chief of the Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa reviewed geo-strategic environment and security situation of the country.
> 
> According to a press release issued by the ISPR, media wing of Pakistan army, progress of ongoing operations, fencing along Pak-Afghan border, situation along eastern border including Indian ceasefire violations deliberately targeting innocent citizens and Afghan reconciliation process were also discussed.
> 
> The conference reiterated to continue its efforts for bringing enduring peace in the country while supporting all initiatives towards regional peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ZedZeeshan

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Army chief and general staff looked tense!!?


The kind of pressure they take we cannot imagine....They know so much and still keep themselves calm and smiling in different occasions...it takes nerve of steel..however one gentleman is smiling as if army chief is telling jokes...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Land Platforms

Pakistan Army inducts locally developed artillery rocket

Gabriel Dominguez, London - Jane's Defence Weekly

08 January 2019

The Pakistan Army's (PA's) artillery corps has inducted a locally developed rocket for use with its multiple rocket launchers (MRLs).

"With [a range of] over 100 km the rocket is a highly effective and potent [weapon] for interdiction that can effectively disrupt enemy's mobilisation and assembly," the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), the media wing of the Pakistani military, announced in a 4 January statement.

Pakistan's chief of army staff, General Qamar Javed Bajwa, was quoted in the statement as saying that the new "A-100 Rocket" shall "augment the existing conventional fire-power capabilities of [the] Pakistan Army". He also emphasised the army's resolve to "strengthen conventional forces to meet challenges of full spectrum threat".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Industry

More MONUSCO units pass assessment

Jeremy Binnie, London - Jane's Defence Weekly

08 January 2019

Another seven units serving with the UN Organization Stabilization Mission in the Democratic Republic of the Congo (MONUSCO) have passed the capability assessment that is currently being carried out, according to a 4 January report by the UN secretary general.

The report said 11 units were subject to the evaluation in the reporting period from 1 October to 31 December 2018; six were found to have an above-average performance, one performed satisfactorily, and the assessment of the remaining four is still ongoing.

The units were not identified. Bangladesh, Ghana, Pakistan, India, Indonesia, Malawi, Morocco, Nepal, South Africa, Tanzania, and Uruguay all provided one or more battalions to the mission.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/





Bahawalpur, 09 January 2019:

Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited formations of Bahawalpur Corps during their winter collective training. COAS witnessed manoeuvre of mechanised formation as part of Defensive Corps’ operations against conventional threat. Later COAS also visited position of an infantry formation in Fort Abbas Sector along Eastern Border.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

The Pakistan Army’s artillery corps inducted a locally developed rocket as part of its multiple rocket launchers. The A-100 is a 300 mm, 10-tube multiple rocket launcher, developed by Beijing-based China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology. The A-100 rocket is 7.3 meters long, weighs 840 kg, carries a 235 kg warhead, and is stabilized by spin, thrust, and stabilizing fins. It has a range of over 100 kilometers. The Pakistan Army is surrounded by two hostile neighbors on the Eastern and Western side. The rockets will mainly be stationed towards India, which lies on the Eastern side.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1084108785050890251

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

Amigator said:


> Which tank is this?


T-59. check the gap between 1st and 2nd road wheel around 0:43 to 0:46



ghazi52 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bahawalpur, 09 January 2019:
> 
> Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited formations of Bahawalpur Corps during their winter collective training. COAS witnessed manoeuvre of mechanised formation as part of Defensive Corps’ operations against conventional threat. Later COAS also visited position of an infantry formation in Fort Abbas Sector along Eastern Border.


Type-85 III in action

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

April 13/17: Despite issues with gaining certain technology transfers for the Altay, Turkey could begin serial production of the main battle tank as early as this May, according to Defense Minister Fikri Isik. Pakistan and some Gulf nations are believed to be lined up as potential customers for the vehicle. Talk of potential delays to the Altay surfaced when local contractor Tümosan was unable to continue working on providing a domestic diesel engine for the tank, after Austria’s AVL List GmbH, which it had as a technical support partner, ceased working with the Turkish firm amid concerns that the Turkish government were sliding on human rights issues. It now looks like Ankara may instead turn to Ukraine for help, with the Altay possibly adopting the Kharkiv Morozov Machine Building Design Bureau’s (KMDB) 1,500 hp 6TD-3 diesel engine.

Any progress on this news?


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2115858932059937




pakistan army soldier died due to snow avalanche


----------



## ghazi52

US delegation headed by H.E Mr Zalmay Khalilzad, General Austin Scott Miller, Commander Resolute Support Mission met COAS at GHQ.





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## CriticalThought



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Signalian

fatman17 said:


> Any progress on this news?


Did PA/HIT/POF/MVRDE officials visit Otokar ? If no, then PA is not interested.


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

https://www.india.com/news/india/fe...-howitzer-guns-from-italy-report-3534643/amp/ 

Isn't pof capable of making these shells


----------



## Cuirassier

Storm bombardier said:


> https://www.india.com/news/india/fe...-howitzer-guns-from-italy-report-3534643/amp/
> 
> Isn't pof capable of making these shells


Very credible source you've quoted. POF makes shells from 203 to 88mm calibre. 
ZEE news and it's sources are as reliable as the brown INSAS.


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

TF141 said:


> Very credible source you've quoted. POF makes shells from 203 to 88mm calibre.
> ZEE news and it's sources are as reliable as the brown INSAS.


Ateş olmayan yerden duman çıkmaz. There will be no smoke if there is no fire


----------



## Cuirassier

Storm bombardier said:


> Ateş olmayan yerden duman çıkmaz. There will be no smoke if there is no fire


Sorry, your smoke detector is faulty. 
Or should I say exaggerating.


----------



## CriticalThought

TF141 said:


> Sorry, your smoke detector is faulty.
> Or should I say exaggerating.



The fire is under the people responsible for defence manufacturing in India. Questions are obviously being raised why Pakistan being much smaller doesn't need to import basic ammunitions such as mortar shells. Now I think there was a thread on some type of import from Italy, and possibly they used that as a basis for hundred thousand shells to fool their people that Pakistan also needs to import basic ammo.


----------



## Cuirassier

CriticalThought said:


> The fire is under the people responsible for defence manufacturing in India. Questions are obviously being raised whey Pakistan being much smaller doesn't need to import basic ammunitions such as mortar shells. Now I think there was a thread on some type of import from Italy, and possibly they used that as a basis for hundred thousand shells to fool their people that Pakistan also needs to import basic ammo.


Exactly. Subcontinental people are very easy to decieve by feeding them with whatever you wish to.


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi, 20th January 2019

US delegation led by General Joseph L. Votel, Commander US CENTCOM, called on Chief of Army Staff( COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa today. Geo-strategic environment, regional security and Afghanistan peace & reconciliation process were discussed. The visiting dignitary appreciated Pakistan Army’s efforts for regional peace and stability.


----------



## ZedZeeshan

Storm bombardier said:


> https://www.india.com/news/india/fe...-howitzer-guns-from-italy-report-3534643/amp/
> 
> Isn't pof capable of making these shells


Which Guns Pakistan bought from Italy..??


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

ZedZeeshan said:


> Which Guns Pakistan bought from Italy..??


M 109

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Army's team sent to rescue tourists trapped in Nathia Gali snow: DG ISPR*










RAWALPINDI: Heavy snowfall in mountainous areas has intensified the problems of the people as numerous tourists remained stranded in Ayubia, Nathia Gali and other parts of the scenic valley.

Similar situation exists in Tauheedabad near Nathiagali where the tourists are trapped as heavy snow has covered the roads. Moreover; the local residents are also suffering due to the closed routes.

According to Director General Inter-Services Public Relations Asif Ghafoor Pakistan Army and PAF's rescue team, carrying medicines and food items, has been sent in support of civil administration to carry out the rescue operation, adding that they have begun efforts to safely recovered the stranded tourists.

The military spokesperson late on Monday tweeted: "On media reports of stranded tourists at Toheedabad near Nathia Gali a rescue team each of Army and PAF sent in support of civil administration. Rescue teams carrying medicines and food items. Road blocked due to heavy snowfall and broken down vehicles. Approach being cleared."








Maj Gen Asif Ghafoor

✔@OfficialDGISPR


https://twitter.com/OfficialDGISPR/status/1087474642678439939


On media reports of stranded tourists at Toheed Abad near Nathia Gali a rescue team each of Army and PAF sent in support of civil administration. Rescue teams carrying medicines and food items. Road blocked due to heavy snowfall and broken down vehicles. Approach being cleared.


5:18 PM - Jan 21, 2019



Earlier, the tourists in video message appealed the local administration and the concerned authorities to make efforts for their rescue as they were trapped due to heavy snowfall that closed the roads .

Meanwhile, Army's team and local administration have began the rescue operation . making efforts to clear the routes.


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1087348043761025024

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Lone Pakistani veteran walking back from the sundown ceremony at Wagah Border - head held high even in pouring rain! https://t.co/I3tTdl2lXf

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## fatman17

Terrorism & Insurgency

Pakistani separatist groups likely to be increasingly active despite sustained decline in nationwide NSAG attacks since 2014

Asad Ali - Jane's Intelligence Weekly

21 January 2019

Pakistani security forces take measures outside the Chinese consulate after an armed attack in Pakistan's southern port city of Karachi in November 2018. Source: Sabir Mazhar/Anadolu Agency/Getty Images

Key PointsData gathered by Jane’s Terrorism and Insurgency Centre (JTIC) show that there were 264 attacks across the country last year, a year-on-year decrease of 28%.The data underlines that Islamist militant groups continue to struggle to reorganise following military operations against their strongholds in 2014, reducing the frequency and capability of their attacks.Overall, we expect the terrorism risk to airports, ports, hotels, infrastructure and government installations to reduce further over the coming year, however there is an increasing risk of separatists staging suicide assaults or IED attacks against restaurants and hotels frequented by Chinese nationals in Balochistan and Sindh.Event

Non-state armed group (NSAG) activity continued to decline for a fourth consecutive year in Pakistan over 2018.

Data gathered by Jane’s Terrorism and Insurgency Centre (JTIC) show that there were 264 attacks across the country last year, a year-on-year decrease of 28%. A total of 660 people – including attackers – were killed in these incidents, representing a decline of 29% in nationwide terrorism-related fatalities in 2018 compared with 2017. Attacks were largely targeted against security forces and religious minorities, mostly involving the use of improvised explosive devices (IEDs) and lone suicide bombings.

The decline of NSAG activity in Pakistan is rooted in the Pakistani military’s counter-terrorism operations against militant strongholds in the former Federally Administered Tribal Areas (FATA) in 2014; since then, overall attacks have declined by 77% in the country. Attacks also declined on a regional level, including in all four of the country’s provinces; Punjab, Sindh, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and Balochistan. In Punjab, NSAG activity nearly halved over 2018. Balochistan, however, experienced the most attacks with 99 attacks last year, compared with 123 in 2017. As a result of the notable improvement in the security situation in FATA, the Pakistani federal government began transitioning control of the territory to the provincial government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa in May 2018.


----------



## CriticalThought

fatman17 said:


> Terrorism & Insurgency
> 
> Pakistani separatist groups likely to be increasingly active despite sustained decline in nationwide NSAG attacks since 2014
> 
> Asad Ali - Jane's Intelligence Weekly
> 
> 21 January 2019
> 
> Pakistani security forces take measures outside the Chinese consulate after an armed attack in Pakistan's southern port city of Karachi in November 2018. Source: Sabir Mazhar/Anadolu Agency/Getty Images
> 
> Key PointsData gathered by Jane’s Terrorism and Insurgency Centre (JTIC) show that there were 264 attacks across the country last year, a year-on-year decrease of 28%.The data underlines that Islamist militant groups continue to struggle to reorganise following military operations against their strongholds in 2014, reducing the frequency and capability of their attacks.*Overall, we expect the terrorism risk to airports, ports, hotels, infrastructure and government installations to reduce further over the coming year, however there is an increasing risk of separatists staging suicide assaults or IED attacks against restaurants and hotels frequented by Chinese nationals in Balochistan and Sindh.*Event
> 
> Non-state armed group (NSAG) activity continued to decline for a fourth consecutive year in Pakistan over 2018.
> 
> Data gathered by Jane’s Terrorism and Insurgency Centre (JTIC) show that there were 264 attacks across the country last year, a year-on-year decrease of 28%. A total of 660 people – including attackers – were killed in these incidents, representing a decline of 29% in nationwide terrorism-related fatalities in 2018 compared with 2017. Attacks were largely targeted against security forces and religious minorities, mostly involving the use of improvised explosive devices (IEDs) and lone suicide bombings.
> 
> The decline of NSAG activity in Pakistan is rooted in the Pakistani military’s counter-terrorism operations against militant strongholds in the former Federally Administered Tribal Areas (FATA) in 2014; since then, overall attacks have declined by 77% in the country. Attacks also declined on a regional level, including in all four of the country’s provinces; Punjab, Sindh, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and Balochistan. In Punjab, NSAG activity nearly halved over 2018. Balochistan, however, experienced the most attacks with 99 attacks last year, compared with 123 in 2017. As a result of the notable improvement in the security situation in FATA, the Pakistani federal government began transitioning control of the territory to the provincial government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa in May 2018.
> 
> View attachment 534378



@WebMaster @Horus @The Eagle please consider the bold part and notice how Jane's is differentiating between terrorists and separatists. Does it observe the same distinction when discussing security in India?


----------



## Path-Finder

TheSpeakerOfFact said:


> Does the army buy weapons from the black market?


does it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

TheSpeakerOfFact said:


> Does the army buy weapons from the black market?




Don't know if your trolling or just stupid.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Brand new AgustaWestland AW-139 helicopter in camouflage scheme built for Pakistan Army photographed during a test flight with Italian registration I-RAIO in Venegono Inferiore, Italy, on January 18, 2019. https://t.co/ntWN9HVfxi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> Brand new AgustaWestland AW-139 helicopter in camouflage scheme built for Pakistan Army photographed during a test flight with Italian registration I-RAIO in Venegono Inferiore, Italy, on January 18, 2019. https://t.co/ntWN9HVfxi
> View attachment 534603


Is there a armed version of the AW139.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

CriticalThought said:


> @WebMaster @Horus @The Eagle please consider the bold part and notice how Jane's is differentiating between terrorists and separatists. Does it observe the same distinction when discussing security in India?


Only militants and separatists is used for India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi, 23 January 2019
A delegation of Royal Saudi Army led by General Faiyad Bin Hamed Al Rowali, Chief of General Staff (CGS), Saudi Armed Forces, KSA met General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at General Headquarters.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Amigator

I don't know if this is already posted or not.


----------



## Abu Zarrar

*Pak-Saudi joint military panel vows to boost defence cooperation *
ISLAMABAD: The fifth meeting of the Joint Military Cooperation Committee (JMCC) of Pakistan and Saudi Arabia on Wednesday expressed satisfaction over bilateral defence cooperation and pledged to intensify it.

The meeting was co-chaired by Chairman of Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee Gen Zubair Mahmood Hayat and Saudi Chief of General Staff Gen Fayyadh Bin Hamid Al Ruwaili.

The 5th JMCC was held after nearly two and a half years. It last met in Saudi Arabia in June 2016.

“Regional security situation, bilateral military engagements and training cooperation came under discussion,” the ISPR said.
A military source said the two sides held extensive discussions on all aspects of their military relations, including training, exercises and supply of defence equipment.

Pakistan and Saudi Arabia have very strong military ties. This cooperation is based on bilateral security cooperation agreement of 1982, under which Pakistan committed to assisting the kingdom in training and defence production capabilities. Pakistan in February last year agreed to deploy more soldiers “on training and advice mission”.

These troops were in addition to the nearly 1,600 that were already deployed there. The size of fresh deployment was never disclosed.

The decision to deploy extra troops helped ease strains in ties caused by Pakistan’s refusal to contribute troops for Yemen offensive against Houthis.

Former army chief Gen Raheel Sharif is, meanwhile, leading the coalition of militaries of Muslim countries that were put together by Saudi Arabia.

GHQ: Gen Ruwaili later called on Army Chief Gen Qamar Bajwa at the General Headquarters.

“Geo-strategic environment and matters related to bilateral defence cooperation were discussed,” the ISPR said.

“The Saudi CGS thanked Pakistan Army for assistance provided by Pakistan Army especially towards training of Royal Saudi Army both at Pakistan as well as at KSA through bilateral training cooperation. He acknowledged high standards of professionalism of the Pakistan Army,” the ISPR further said.

Gen Bajwa said that the Pakistan Army took the capacity building of Saudi troops as its responsibility.

Gen Ruwaili was presented Guard of Honour on his arrival at the GHQ and he also laid a floral wreath at Yadgar-i-Shuhada.

Gen Ruwaili also visited Pakistan Aeronautical Complex, Kamra.

He was awarded Nishan-i-Imtiaz (Military).

Source:https://www.dawn.com/news/1459466/pak-saudi-joint-military-panel-vows-to-boost-defence-cooperation


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/






Rawalpindi, 24 January 2019

Pakistan today successfully conducted training launch of short range surface to surface ballistic missile “Nasr” to enhance the operational efficiency of Army Strategic Forces Command besides re-validating the desired technical parameters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Nasr Training

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Army ready to defend motherland against any misadventure: COAS*

January 25, 2019


Army chief General Qamar Bajwa said on Friday that Pakistan Army was fully prepared to defend the country against any misadventure.

He made the remarks while speaking to troops near Jhelum, where he went to witness a military exercise.

“Pakistan Army is fully invested in peace and stability of the region,” he was quoted as saying by the Inter-Services Public Relations. “However we are ready and resolute in defending the motherland against any misadventure.”

The COAS appreciated the operational training standards and high morale of troops.

According to the military’s media wing, the exercise was aimed at stimulating battlefield conditions to train the troops in a realistic environment.

“Fire of various weapon systems including tanks, anti-tank weapons, multiple caliber artillery guns and PAF fighter jets, were part of the exercise,” the communiqué added.

Gen Qamar urged troops to focus on training and professional pursuits “as the strenuous training and highest standard of preparedness is the hallmark to deter any belligerence”.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1088805548215144448


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1088464285251108865

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1087222905732251649

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awan68

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1087222905732251649


Lol zubair hayat seems like a spider smacking lips towards a caught fly in this clip.


----------



## JPMM

ghazi52 said:


> *Army ready to defend motherland against any misadventure: COAS*
> 
> January 25, 2019
> 
> 
> Army chief General Qamar Bajwa said on Friday that Pakistan Army was fully prepared to defend the country against any misadventure.
> 
> He made the remarks while speaking to troops near Jhelum, where he went to witness a military exercise.
> 
> “Pakistan Army is fully invested in peace and stability of the region,” he was quoted as saying by the Inter-Services Public Relations. “However we are ready and resolute in defending the motherland against any misadventure.”
> 
> The COAS appreciated the operational training standards and high morale of troops.
> 
> According to the military’s media wing, the exercise was aimed at stimulating battlefield conditions to train the troops in a realistic environment.
> 
> “Fire of various weapon systems including tanks, anti-tank weapons, multiple caliber artillery guns and PAF fighter jets, were part of the exercise,” the communiqué added.
> 
> Gen Qamar urged troops to focus on training and professional pursuits “as the strenuous training and highest standard of preparedness is the hallmark to deter any belligerence”.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1088805548215144448



OK
Very first time a see a T56 85mm field gun in Pak servisse
Very good
and M115 203mm is in service
GOOOD


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan army spokesperson Major General Asif Ghafoor visits a market in Miran Shah, a town in North Waziristan, near the border between Pakistan and Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Dyjkx2UXQAEKufS.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Land Platforms

Images emerge of new Chinese 8×8 assault gun

Richard D Fisher Jr, Washington DC - Jane's Defence Weekly

05 February 2019

Images have emerged showing what appears to be a new Chinese 8×8 assault gun equipped with a 105 mm main armament and a remote-controlled weapon station reportedly being trialled at what local media identified as the Baicheng Weapons Test Centre in northeastern China.

Images emerged in late January of a new Chinese 8&#215;8 assault gun being tested by the PLAGF. (Via lt.cjdby.net)

First released in late January by state-owned China Central Television (CCTV), the images show that the platform’s chassis appears to be based on a new development of that used in the Type 09 (the export version of which is known as VN1) family of wheeled armoured vehicles supplied by China North Industries Corporation (Norinco).

In November 2018 an image had emerged on Chinese online forums showing the new chassis armed with a radar-directed 35 mm anti-aircraft cannon.


----------



## Andrei_bt

Any confirmations of this - https://timesofislamabad.com/13-Jan...q2zKZTPQbS873rIXioGrQwQiGiO3jBkg3WDF2uG6vESwg
*Pakistan Army to acquire 100 state of the art Main Battle Tanks from China*


----------



## ghazi52

IMCTC chief Raheel Sharif calls on COAS General Qamar Bajwa at GHQ in Rawalpindi on Monday. PHOTO: ISPR

Army chief General Qamar Bajwa has appreciated the efforts of Islamic Military Counter Terrorism Coalition (IMCTC) towards regional peace and security.

The development came during a meeting between General (retd) Raheel Sharif, the chief of the Islamic military coalition, and General Qamar at the General Headquarters in Rawalpindi on Monday, said the ISPR.

General Raheel, who retired as chief of Pakistan Army in November 2016, arrived in Pakistan along with the IMCTC delegation on Sunday.

The Islamic coalition of 41 countries aims to fight “terrorism through collective efforts in the ideology, communication, counter-terrorist financing & military domains”.






During the meeting, the military’s media wing added, matters of mutual interest including regional peace and stability were discussed.


----------



## ghazi52

*Nothing more sacred than defending motherland: COAS*

February 24, 2019







Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa visits Working Boundary, lauds high moral and readiness of troops. PHOTO: FILE

Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa has said that he takes pride in leading an Army which is always fully prepared to perform the most sacred duty of defending the motherland.

He said this while addressing troops deployed at the Working Boundary near Sialkot on Sunday.

The army chief appreciated state of high morale and readiness of the troops, said a statement issued by the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) DG Major General Asif Ghafoor on Twitter.

“There isn’t anything more sacred than defending the motherland. I take pride in leading an Army which is ever ready to perform this duty,” Gen Qamar was quoted by the top military spokesperson as saying.

The statement comes amid heightened tensions between Pakistan and India in the aftermath of a suicide attack that killed over 40 Indian paramilitary personnel in occupied Kashmir last week.

On Saturday, the Foreign Office had announced setting up a “Crisis Management Cell” in the wake of deteriorating situation between the two countries, a day after India moved thousands of paramilitary troops to further bolster its security presence in the occupied valley.

New Delhi authorised and airlifted at least 100 paramilitary companies to the occupied zone following the detention of Jammu Kashmir Liberation Front (JKLF) Chief Yasin Malik and the arrests of Jamaat-e-Islami (JI) workers in the latest crackdown against the resistance leadership on Friday.

The banned Jaish-e-Muhammad (JeM) group had reportedly claimed responsibility for the February 14 attack but New Delhi blamed Islamabad and threatened a retaliatory attack.

In response to India’s allegations, Prime Minister Imran Khan had promised to conduct an investigation if New Delhi provided actionable evidence. He also warned that Pakistan would ‘retaliate’ if attacked.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

COAS visited troops along working boundary near Sialkot. Appreciated state of high morale and readiness. 
“There isn’t anything more sacred than defending the motherland. I take pride in leading an Army which is ever ready to perform this duty”, COAS.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

COAS visited Headquarters Rawalpindi Corps. Commander Rawalpindi Corps updated COAS on operational situation & state of readiness along Line of Actual Contact (LAC), Line of Control and Working Boundary (WB). COAS expressed satisfaction on the state of preparations & readiness.





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

COAS visited AHQ. COAS & CAS deliberated on operational environment including threat and response. Both Chiefs expressed satisfaction on readiness, coordination & synergy. Pak Armed Forces are fully prepared for a befitting response to any Indian aggression or misadventure, IA.

https://www.twitter.com/OfficialDGISPR






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## fatman17

Land Platforms

China unveils heavy IFV concept

Samuel Cranny-Evans, London - Jane's Defence Weekly

25 February 2019

Key PointsNorinco has unveiled a concept for a heavy IFV based on the VT4 MBTThe vehicle is only likely to progress as a concept if an export customer is found

China North Industries Corporation (Norinco) revealed a concept for a heavy infantry fighting vehicle (HIFV) based on the VT4 export main battle tank (MBT) at the International Defence and Exhibition Conference 2019 (IDEX 2019), held in Abu Dhabi from 17 to 21 February.

A model of a tracked vehicle was displayed on the Norinco stand at IDEX 2019 carrying the characteristic digital camouflage that the company uses to denote export vehicles.


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## HRK

youtube version


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Maj Gen Asif Ghafoor*‏Verified account @OfficialDGISPR
There is only one pilot under Pakistan Army’s custody. Wing Comd Abhinandan is being treated as per norms of military ethics.


----------



## ghazi52

*The National Command Authority* (NCA) in its important meeting on Wednesday expressed satisfaction about the state of preparedness to take on any misadventure by India and assured the nation that Pakistan can thwart designs of its enemies who are out to ruin peace of the region for their political and ulterior motives.

The 24th meeting of the NCA, the first in the incumbent government, took stock of the overall environment of peace in the region. The authority took certain decisions to deal with the upcoming situation and developments in the region, especially India’s war mongering also came under discussion.

The sources told The News on Wednesday evening that the NCA assured the nation that it would live up to the expectations of fellow countrymen and no one could think of casting an evil eye towards Pakistan.

The NCA huddle was chaired by Prime Minister Imran Khan and it was attended by federal ministers concerned, Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee (CJCSC) General Zubair Mahmood Hayat, Chief of the Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of the Air Staff (CAS) Air Chief Marshal Mujahid Anwar Khan, Chief of the Naval Staff (CNS) Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi, Director-General of Strategic Plans Division (Secretary) Lieutenant General Sarfraz Sattar, technical advisers and others.

The Development Control Committee is also chaired by the head of government and includes CJCSC (Deputy Chairman), Services Chiefs, Director-General of Strategic Plans Division and representatives of the strategic organisations and, the scientific community. The committee controls the development of strategic assets.

It would be pertinent to mention that the NCA is country’s principal decision making body on nuclear issues. It consists of an Employment Control Committee and a Development Control Committee, as well as the Strategic Plans Division which acts as its secretariat. The Employment Control Committee is chaired by the head of the government (presently Prime Minister Imran Khan) and includes the Minister for Foreign Affairs (Deputy Chairman) Shah Mehmood Qureshi, Minister for Defence Pervaiz Khattak, Interior Sheharyar Afridi, Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee (CJCSC) General Zubair Mahmood Hayat, services chiefs, Director-General of Strategic Plans Division (Secretary) technical advisers and others, as required by the chairman.

The Development Control Committee is also chaired by the head of government and includes CJCSC (Deputy Chairman), Services Chiefs, Director-General of Strategic Plans Division and representatives of the strategic organisations and, the scientific community.

This committee controls the development of strategic assets. The Strategic Plans Division, headed by a senior army officer, was established in the Joint Services Headquarters under the CJCSC to act as the Secretariat for the NCA and perform functions relating to planning, coordination, and establishment of a reliable command, control, communication, computers and intelligence network.


----------



## ghazi52

We ensured no casualties and no collateral damage in the operations we undertook. The intent was to show India, we can and would respond if aggression would be thrust upon us." - Prime Minister Imran Khan


----------



## ghazi52

COAS had tel comm with Comd USCENTCOM, CDS UK, CDF Australia and Ambs of US, UK & China in Pak. Prevailing stand off between Pakistan & India & its impact on peace & stability in the region & beyond discussed. “Pak shall surely respond to any aggression in self defence”, COAS.

https://twitter.com/OfficialDGISPR


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan had handed over captured Indian Air Force pilot Abhinandan, 

In a brief statement, the Indian authorities said, "IAF wing commander Abhinandan Varthaman has just been handed over to us as per the standard operating procedures. We will now take him for a detailed medical checkup. This is mandatory because he had ejected and must have caused great stress to his body."


----------



## Signalian

Yar this idiot Modi.

Received a phone call from friend that Pakistani Military has taken my commercial truck, do something. I told him civilian trucks are legally taken by PA under Magistrate law during state of emergency and Army will load ammo in it and take it forward but driver will be paid by army and fuel also paid for so you will get money. These civil trucks are taken by S&T Battalions and also LOG Area Comd and Station HQ's.

This is very grave news and means that something is about to happen on LOC.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HRK

Signalian said:


> Yar this idiot Modi.
> 
> Received a phone call from friend that Military has taken my commercial truck, do something. I told him civilian trucks are legally taken by Military under Magistrate law during state of emergency and Army will load ammo in it and take it forward but driver will be paid by army and fuel also paid for so you will get money. These civil trucks are taken by S&T Battalions and also LOG Area Comd and Station HQ's.
> 
> This is very grave news and means that something is about to happen on LOC.


Sorry If misunderstood your post .....

You are saying someone from India make a call to you to do something as his commercial truck is taken by Indian Army .... ??


----------



## Signalian

HRK said:


> Sorry If misunderstood your post .....
> 
> You are saying someone from India make a call to you to do something as his commercial truck is taken by Indian Army .... ??


Lahore, a transporter, my friend.
Truck taken by PA.

Im cursing Modi because he has brought this state of affairs in Pakistan now that Military has put emergency state in Pakistan due to escalation on LOC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Funeral prayers offered in DG Khan for soldier martyred in LoC firing: ISPR*
March 03, 2019








The funeral prayers for Havildar Abdur Rab, who was martyred in cross-LoC firing on Saturday, were offered in his native town of Dera Ghazi Khan today. 

The funeral prayers for Havildar Abdur Rab, who was martyred while returning fire to Indian posts firing from across the Line of Control (LoC) on Saturday, were offered in his native town of Dera Ghazi Khan on Sunday, the army's media wing said in a press release.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jupiter2007

How many Type 85-IIAP and Type 69-IIMP are going to be upgrade and how long will they stay in service?
any update on remaining T-59 Tanks? have we select a tank to replace 600 T-59 tank still in the inventory?

Does Pakistan has any T-72 Tanks?


----------



## ghazi52

FC

H.E Mr Kong Xuanyou, Vice Foreign Minister of China called on COAS. Matters of mutual interest, regional security, bilateral cooperation and current situation between Pakistan and India discussed. Visiting dignitary appreciated Pakistan’s efforts for regional peace and stability.

https://twitter.com/OfficialDGISPR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Imran, Gen Bajwa discuss security situation*

ISLAMABAD: Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Bajwa called on Prime Minister Imran Khan today at PM Office and discussed security situation.

According to News, the action against banned outfits and implementation on FATF recommendations also came under discussion.


----------



## S-A-B-E-R->

ghazi52 said:


> FC
> 
> H.E Mr Kong Xuanyou, Vice Foreign Minister of China called on COAS. Matters of mutual interest, regional security, bilateral cooperation and current situation between Pakistan and India discussed. Visiting dignitary appreciated Pakistan’s efforts for regional peace and stability.
> 
> https://twitter.com/OfficialDGISPR


I love this tan LBW or plate carrier (whatever this is) but the color is relevant to our battle environment not the black vests that make our boys stick out like sore thumbs in daylight.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## monitor

Joint SSG and LCB Hunting group near Pakistan-India Border. Credits to a friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*UK defence secretary praises Pakistan’s role for regional peace*


March 12, 2019




UK Defence Secretary Stephen Lovegrove in a meeting with army chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa. PHOTO: ISPR

Stephen Lovegrove, permanent secretary at the ministry of defence in United Kingdom, called on Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa at the General Headquarters in Rawalpindi on Tuesday.

Matters of mutual interest including bilateral cooperation and overall regional security situation were discussed during the meeting, said a statement issued by the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR).

The visiting dignitary appreciated Pakistan’s positive role for regional peace and stability, the military’s media wing said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Maj Gen Asif Ghafoor*
· 
Pakistan Day Parade. 
PM Malaysia Dr. Mahathir bin Mohamad will be the Guest of Honour. Guests include Def Minister Azerbaijan, COAS Bahrain & govt officials from Oman. Various contingents from Azerbaijan, Bahrain, China, KSA, Sri Lanka & Turkey will participate in Parade.





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

*Maj Gen Asif Ghafoor*
Dear Pakistanis u are desirous to put on military style caps/shirts during PSL Final. Pak Armed Forces humbly acknowledge your love & support. Sports are beyond politics & we believe that our bondage is beyond such gestures alone. Enjoy the game in City Of Lights.


----------



## ghazi52

PA Mi35M flying with external fuel tanks and IR Suppressors.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Maj Gen Asif Ghafoor*
COAS congrats all on successful organisation of PSL especially PCB, all teams, organisers, administration, Pak Rangers Sindh, Sindh Police, LEAs & people of Karachi.
“All praises to Almighty Allah. May Allah continues His blessings upon Pakistan. Amen.”, COAS.
#PakistanZindabad

https://twitter.com/OfficialDGISPR


----------



## ghazi52

*Highlights*

The performance the valiant armed forces during the last month’s India’s provocative actions on ground, air and sea were deliberated
The huddle was the first of its kind ever since the PTI government has assumed the rein of authority
In case the adversary opted to commit mistake yet another time, the reply would be harsher and befitting, the meeting decided


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## fatman17

23rd March parade commences


----------



## Meliodas

Special frontier force of India has played an important role on Chinese broader and also helped India alot in 1971 war on the west Pakistan front. I want to know do we also have anybforce built on the same lines?

Also cobra in India is specialized for guirilla warfare. So do we have a mirror agency of it here to counter terrorists or we are just using fc/rangers formula.


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/






Thanks to all the participants of PakDayParade national campaign promos. Thanks to all Pakistanis for their participation. Special thanks to Media for the support.

‎Our Voice....Pakistan Zindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ebrahym

Meliodas said:


> Special frontier force of India has played an important role on Chinese broader and also helped India alot in 1971 war on the west Pakistan front. I want to know do we also have anybforce built on the same lines?
> 
> Also cobra in India is specialized for guirilla warfare. So do we have a mirror agency of it here to counter terrorists or we are just using fc/rangers formula.


Previously......... all such operations were responsibility of ssg ...... however Pakistan Army currently is rather a multi-purpose infantry ........ especially after induction of LCBs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meliodas

ebrahym said:


> Previously......... all such operations were responsibility of ssg ...... however Pakistan Army currently is rather a multi-purpose infantry ........ especially after induction of LCBs


I was looking more along the line of Para forces. SSG is part of main Millitary


----------



## The Eagle

Meliodas said:


> Special frontier force of India has played an important role on Chinese broader and also helped India alot in 1971 war on the west Pakistan front. I want to know do we also have anybforce built on the same lines?
> 
> Also cobra in India is specialized for guirilla warfare. So do we have a mirror agency of it here to counter terrorists or we are just using fc/rangers formula.



Avoid creating thread only for asking questions. It is advised that most of information is available in respective sections & threads. Use search option or go through the topics.

Regards,


----------



## Seyfullah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1109399890986192897

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1109226007230365698

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ebrahym

Meliodas said:


> I was looking more along the line of Para forces. SSG is part of main Millitary


Rangers and FC are paramalitaries and are primarily used for couter terroeism ........... as for guerilla warfare and other stuff .......... we depend on ssg


----------



## ghazi52

.






Troops march during the military parade

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meliodas

ebrahym said:


> Rangers and FC are paramalitaries and are primarily used for couter terroeism ........... as for guerilla warfare and other stuff .......... we depend on ssg


It takes time for ssg to reach such places that's why I was saying about forces that are available at the spot like Indian spiders


----------



## ghazi52

ISPR Press Release - 56/2019

Rawalpindi, 26 March 2019:

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited National Defence University (NDU), Islamabad today and addressed the participants of the 4th Pakistan-UK Stabilization Conference.
While interacting with participants, COAS focused on internal and external security situation of the country and his vision of an enduring peace within Pakistan and the region. COAS also highlighted prospects of Geo-political environment, security challenges and CPEC towards economic development of the region. COAS reiterated that Pakistan is focused and determined to achieve “a stable, peaceful & normalized Pakistan”.
Later on, Lieutenant General Patrick Sanders, Commander UK Field Army called on COAS at National Defence University. During the meeting, regional security issues and matters of professional interest were discussed.
Earlier on arrival, COAS was received by Lieutenant General Aamer Riaz, President National Defence University.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## khanasifm

http://warnesysworld.com/former-pakistan-army-mi-8mtv-1s-use-training-germany/

Must be 6 USA leased during 2008-14 time ??


----------



## ghazi52

ISPR Press Release - 60/2019

Quetta, 28 March 2019

Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited Headquarters Southern Command Quetta today. COAS was briefed about security situation of the province, pursuance of National Action Plan, Operation Radd ul Fassad and socio-economic development projects undertaken as part of Khushal Balochistan Program. 
COAS expressed his satisfaction and hoped that the these steps will help elevating the overall security and socio-economic indicators in the province. He said that Balochistan is future of Pakistan and it is our duty to fully assist the Govt and the people of Balochistan towards a shining future. 
Later COAS also visited School of Infantry and Tactics, Quetta and met with the faculty. COAS said that Pak Army has played an important role for reduction in the internal security threats as well as effective response along borders. COAS said that nation acknowledges and fully supports Pak Army's contributions in our fight against terrorism and militancy. 'We shall always come up to the expectations of the people of Pakistan who are our real strength" COAS concluded.





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Signalian

Use of personal smart phones banned for personnel deputed in PA Intel wings and rightly so.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Maj Gen Asif Ghafoor*

How your soldiers fight? Experience it for yourselves ....
Glorious Resolve 


https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.rockvillegames.thegreatarmy&hl=en

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/tgr-the-glorious-resolve/id1434291332?mt=8


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Even tho it is on cell phone the experience is amazing.

Why dont we nurture this industry. We could have our own CoD


ghazi52 said:


> *Maj Gen Asif Ghafoor*
> 
> How your soldiers fight? Experience it for yourselves ....
> Glorious Resolve
> 
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.rockvillegames.thegreatarmy&hl=en
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/tgr-the-glorious-resolve/id1434291332?mt=8


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112284404162985984

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gryphon

*Commander Mangla Corps Witnesses Training Exercise*

Commander Mangla Corps Lieutenant General Nadeem Zaki Manj witnessed Exercise Azm-e-Farhad on February 13, 2019. The newly procured class 80 PPB was operationally launched for the first time on River Chenab and a vehicles crossing was carried out. During this visit Commander Mangla Corps interacted with troops and appreciated the training of officers and troops.






Commander Mangla Corps Witnesses Training Exercise | hilal.gov.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112284404162985984


So wait, is the al-khalid 1 the new tank or is there an al-khalid 2?


----------



## Cuirassier

Gryphon said:


> *Commander Mangla Corps Witnesses Training Exercise*
> 
> Commander Mangla Corps Lieutenant General Nadeem Zaki Manj witnessed Exercise Azm-e-Farhad on February 13, 2019. The newly procured class 80 PPB was operationally launched for the first time on River Chenab and a vehicles crossing was carried out. During this visit Commander Mangla Corps interacted with troops and appreciated the training of officers and troops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Commander Mangla Corps Witnesses Training Exercise | hilal.gov.pk


I always thought I Strike Corps was limited to Jhelum - Chenab Corridor. Looks like the Akhnoor Dagger or the Bulge is in mind too.


----------



## ghazi52

*Highlights*

Whether it was F-16 or JF-17 which shot down 2 Indian aircraft is immaterial.
India can assume any type of their choice even F-16.
Pakistan Air Force shot down two Indian jets in self defence


RAWALPINDI: Pakistan Military has once again refuted repeated Indian claims about shooting down of Pakistani F-16 by India and use of F-16 in air battle on 27 February.

Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR), the media wing of the military, in a stamen said, “Reference repeated Indian claims about shooting down of Pakistani F-16 by India and use of F16 in air battle on 27 February. The event of 27 Feb is part of history now. No Pakistani F16 was hit by Indian air force.”

“As regard PAF action for strikes across LOC it was done by JF-17 from within Pakistan airspace. Later when 2 Indian jets crossed LOC they were shot down by PAF.”

The statement further says “Whether it was F-16 or JF-17 which shot down 2 Indian aircrafts is immaterial. Even if F-16s have been used as at that point in time complete PAF was airborne including F-16s, the fact remains that Pakistan Air Force shot down two Indian jets in self defence.”

India can assume any type of their choice even F-16, the statement said and added Pakistan retains the right to use anything and everything in its legitimate self defence.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dilpakistani

*Pakistan Day Parade 23rd March, 1973 *
*Interesting Uniforms and marching style*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

ISPR Press Release - 66/2019

Rawalpindi, 2 April 2019:

220th Corps Commanders’ Conference presided by General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) held at GHQ today.

Forum reviewed geo-strategic environment and ongoing situation along Eastern Border. Forum expressed strong will, resolve and determination to defend the motherland against any misadventure or aggression.
Forum reiterated to continue its efforts for bringing enduring peace in the country while supporting all initiatives towards regional peace. Forum also expressed its resolve to support government and all stake holders in implementation of National Action Plan. 
Having achieved stability against terrorism, Pakistan is on positive trajectory of becoming a state where prerogative of use of weapons rests with the state alone and socio-economic development is taking preeminence COAS concluded.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Signalian



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa met the Commander Royal Air Force of Oman Air Vice Marshal Matar Ali Matar Al-Obaidani at the General Headquarters on Thursday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*COAS holds important meeting with PM*






ISLAMABAD/RAWALPINDI: Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa had an important meeting with Prime Minister Imran Khan here at the Prime Minister Office (PMO) Thursday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

DEFENCE NOTES

1ST PUNJAB REGIMENT

Centre: 1923 JHELUM
1946 JHELUM

Class composition:19231, 2, 3, and 5 Bns Punjabi Mussalmans, Sikhs and Rajputana Muslims4 Bn Brahmans (United Provinces), Punjabi Mussalmans and Garhwali Brahmans10 Bn Punjabi Mussalmans, Brahmans (United Provinces), Sikhs, Rajputana Rajputs and Garhwali Brahmans.1946unjabi Mussalmans from the Punjab (less Ambala Civil Division), including Niazi and other Pathans of the Punjab, Hazarawalas of NWFP and Mussalmans from Jammu and Kashmir State and Gilgit Agency, Sikhs from the Punjab, Rajputs from Ambala Civil Division, United Provinces, Rajputana, Central India states and Bihar

The two senior infantry regiments of the Indian Army bore the territorial title of the area from which the majority of India's soldiers came but the constituent battalions of both the 1st and 2nd Punjab Regiments began life in the old Madras Army and all the eighteenth and nineteenth century battle-honours were gained by the Coast sepoys who had marched and fought under Lake and Wellesley.

However, with the apparent need to remove Madras units from the order of battle and to reinstate them as Punjab regiments, the 2nd 6th, 16th, 22nd and 24th Madras Infantry were all well on their way to conversion when the official changes of title became effective in 1903. Most of the native officers had already been replaced by Northerners. In 1903, the old Madras regiments, by adding sixty to their numbers, became the 62nd, 66th, 76th, 82nd and 84th Punjabis. Twenty years later, the 1st Punjab Regiment came into being, made up of the 62nd Punjabis (1st Bn), 66th Punjabis (2nd Bn), 76th Punjabis (3rd Bn), 1st Brahmans (4th Bn) - an exception as a Bengal regiment - 82nd Punjabis - (5th Bn) and the 84th Punjabis (10th Bn). An important change was that these previously individual regiments - mostly one-battalion regiments - became battalions of a large regiment. Thus, the old 62nd became the 1st Bn 1st Punjab Regiment, colloquially referred to as First First Punjab and so on.

FIRST WORLD WAR

62nd Punjabis - India, Egypt, Mesopotamia, Aden. Among the Regiment's officers was a Captain C J E Auchinleck, later Field Marshal Sir Claude and Colonel-in-Chief of 1st Punjab Regiment.

66th Punjabis - Burma, Mesopotamia. Captured at Kut-al-Amara and spent the rest of the war in Turkish captivity.

2/66th Punjabis (raised in 1918) - India.

76th Punjabis - India, Egypt, Mesopotamia. Captured at Kut-al-Amara and spent the rest of the war in Turkish captivity.

2/76th Punjabis (raised in 1917) - India.

1st Brahmans - India, Aden.

2/1st Brahmans (raised in 1917) - India, Persian Gulf.

82nd Punjabis - India, Mesopotamia.

84th Punjabis - India, Persian Gulf, Mesopotamia, Russia.

Following the return home of Indian troops after the war, all the war-raised battalions were disbanded.

BETWEEN THE WARS

The badge chosen for the 1st Punjab Regiment was basically the Star of India with, superimposed upon it, the Elephant over a tablet 'Assaye', an honour gained by the 1st Bn (62nd Punjabis as the 2nd Madras Native Infantry) and the 10th Bn (84th Punjabis as the 24th Madras Native Infantry): below, a China Dragon gained by both the 1st and 2nd Bn (66th Punjabis as the 6th Madras Native Infantry), all surmounted by a crown.

The new structure for 1 Punjab was to be as follows:

1st Battalion - 62nd Punjabis
2nd Battalion - 66th Punjabis
3rd Battalion - 76th Punjabis
4th Battalion - 1st Brahmans
5th Battalion - 82nd Punjabis
10th Battalion - 84th Punjabis

By this reorganisation and redesignation, the battalions of the Regiment regained their correct seniority in the Indian Infantry, an issue disregarded in 1903.

In February 1923, eight units were selected for Indianisation and the 2nd Bn 1st Punjab Regiment was one of these. The experiment was not universally either popular or successful but several of 2/1 Punjab's young Indian officers ultimately reached general officer rank.

In addition to the six regular battalions, the 11th Bn, formed in 1921 was also based at Jhelum. It was originally the 1st (Territorial) Bn 62nd Punjabis but the title was changed in 1922 to the 11th 1st Punjab Regiment with no reference to its Territorial status. Only Punjabi Mussalmans were enlisted in the 11/1st.

All the regular battalions saw service on the Frontier during the between-wars years and the 4/1st spent a couple of years in China from 1927 in defence of British interests threatened by the Nationalist campaign against the Republicans. In December 1931, after 156 years of honourable existence, the 4/1st - the old 1st Brahmans - was disbanded as a result of retrenchment of the Indian Army. In the Great Mutiny of 1857 it was the only regiment of the old Bengal Line which remained loyal. In 1925 and again in 1928, attempts were made to transfer this battalion with its heavy loading of Garhwali Brahmans to the 18th Royal Garhwal Rifles but the prospective recipients of this windfall battalion declined to accept.

SECOND WORLD WAR

1st Battalion - India, Egypt, Iraq, Burma, Singapore, Dutch East Indies.

2nd Battalion - India, Burma. This battalion received more gallantry awards than any other Indian Army battalion during the war. The list comprised:

VC 1 DSO 4 MC 22 IOM 6 MM 23 GM 1 IDSM 12

3rd Battalion - India, Egypt, Italy. In June 1946, the battalion was nominated for training in a parachute role to join 2nd Indian Airborne Division: training was completed by the end of the year but, early in 1947, 3rd (Para) Bn 1st Punjab Regiment became engaged in operations in aid of the civil power, a situation which all soldiers hate and, in July, was detailed to join the Punjab Boundary Force, formed to keep the peace on the new East-West Punjab border.

5th Battalion - India, Burma, Japan. This battalion was posted after the end of the war to 268 Indian Infantry Brigade which went to Japan as part of the British Commonwealth Occupation Force.

6th Battalion - raised in Benares in August 1940. Captured in Singapore by the Japanese in February 1942.

7th Battalion - raised in Jhelum in April 1941. India, Andamans, Singapore. When Major Budh Singh MC took over command in March 1947, the 7th became the first battalion in the Regiment to have all Indian officers.

8th Battalion - raised in Jhelum in April 1941. In December that year, it was converted to a light anti-aircraft role and its officers mindful of their origins, were permitted to wear a small brass Elephant badge on their khaki helmets. Initially, the 6th (1st Punjab) LAA Regt, they suffered a further change in January 1945 when they began conversion to an airborne role as the 28th (Punjab) Para LAA Regt.

9th Battalion - in September 1939, the Territorial battalion the 11th, was mobilised and took over railway protection duties from the 2/1st. In June

1941, the 11/1st was disembodied and the 9/1st came into being. In February 1943, after a year on the Frontier, a request was received from the Royal Indian Navy for volunteers to transfer and as seven hundred signified their willingness, the battalion was transferred despite the fact that only very few of the men had ever seen the sea. The only other such transfer was of the 15/13th Frontier Force Rifles, also once a pre-war 11th Bn.

11th Battalion - the pre-war Territorial battalion was converted to active status in June 1941 and redesignated the 9/1st.

14th Battalion - raised in Jhelum in January 1942. India. Disbanded in July 1947.

15th Battalion - raised in Jhelum in July 1942. India. Disbanded in April, 1946.

16th Battalion - raised originally as the 25th Garrison Bn in August 1941, it became a training battalion and, in August 1943 was redesignated the 16/1st. Disbanded in March 1946.

25th Garrison Battalion - raised in Jhelum in August 1942. India. Redesignated the 16/1st in August 1943.

26th Garrison Battalion - raised in Jhelum in March 1942. India. Disbanded in 1943.

PARTITION

In August 1947, the 1st Punjab Regiment went to join the Pakistan Army. It was to be composed henceforth of Punjabi Mussalmans and Pathans from Hazara District. The Sikhs and Rajputs from the various battalions were transferred to units allocated to India whilst 1 Punjab received in their place, Punjabi Mussalmans previously serving in battalions going to India's Army. Transfers were effected as follows:

ReceivedTransferred1 BnPMs from 3/2 PunjabSikhs to 1 SikhRajputs to 3 Raj Rif2 BnPMs from 2/2 PunjabSikhs to 2 SikhRajputs to 1 Raj Rif3 Bn PMs from 1/2 PunjabSikhs to 2 SikhRajputs to 4 Raj Rif5 BnPMs from 2 BnSikhs to 3 SikhRajputs to Raj Rif7 BnPMs from 1 BnSikhs to Sikh RegtRajputs to Raj RifRegtlPMs from 2 PunjabSikhs to Sikh RegtCentreRegtl CentreRajputs to Raj Rif

The 5th and 7th Bns did not receive drafts from India-bound units but each received three platoons from the 1st and 2nd Bns.

BATTLE HONOURS

Sholinghur, Carnatic, Seringapatam, Mysore, Assaye, Laswarrie, Bourbon, Nagpore, Arakan, Ava, Bhurtpore, China, Burma 1885-87.

Suez Canal, Egypt 1915, Aden, Shaiba, Kut-al-Amara 1915-17, Defence of Kut-al-Amara, Ctesiphon, Tigris 1916, Baghdad, Mesopotamia 1915-18, NW Frontier India 1915, Afghanistan 1919.

Agordat, Keren, Kissoue, Damascus, Sidi Barrani, Tobruk 1941, Omars, Alem Hamza, Gazala, Carmusa, Defence of Alamein Line, Ruweisat Ridge, El Alamein, Montone, Gothic Line, Lamone Crossing, Pideura, Singapore Island, Pyuntaza-Shwegyin, Yenangyaung 1942, Monywa 1942, Donbaik, Htizwe, North Arakan, Razabil, Mayu Tunnels, Ngakyedauk Pass, Imphal, Litan, Kohima, Defence of Kohima, Kennedy Peak, Meiktila, Taungtha, Rangoon Road, Shwemyo Bluff, Sittang 1945, Arakan Beaches, Ramree, Burma 1942-45.

BOOKS

'A brief history of the 3rd Battalion, 1st Punjab Regiment' (Gale and Polden Ltd. Aldershot, 1927)

'The First Punjabis' by Major Mahommed Ibrahim Qureshi. (Gale and Polden Ltd. Aldershot, 1958)


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD - A US delegation led by General Kenneth F McKenzie Jr, Incoming Commander US CENTCOM, called on Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa at the General Headquarters in Rawalpindi on Sunday.


----------



## ghazi52

*Maj Gen Asif Ghafoor*‏
@OfficialDGISPR

Repetitions don’t make truth of a lie. Despite claiming possession of evidence on shooting F16, IAF still short of presenting it. Don’t overlook Pakistan’s silence for not drum beating losses on Indian side. Fact is that PAF shot down two IAF jets, wreckage seen on ground by all.

10:43 AM - 8 Apr 2019


----------



## ghazi52

*Commander of Royal Brunei Armed Forces meets Gen Bajwa*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

ISPR PRESS RELEASE - 77/2019

Rawalpindi, 10 April, 2019:

Investiture ceremony held at General Headquarters Rawalpindi today. General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) conferred military awards to Army personnel for acts of gallantry during operations.
Families of Shuhada / Ghazis also attended the ceremony. 35 officers were awarded SITARA-I-IMTIAZ (MILITARY), 36 officers / soldiers were awarded TAMGHA-E-BISALAT and 7 soldiers were awarded UNITED NATIONS (UN) Medal. Medals of Shuhada were received by their family members.
Paying rich tribute to Shaheeds and Ghazis, COAS said that we owe peace and stability to the selfless devotion and sacrifices of these officers and soldiers who are our real heroes. There is no noble cause than laying ones life for defence of motherland and the sacrifices of our martyrs won’t go waste , COAS said.
COAS lauded brave families of Shahuadas for supreme sacrifices they rendered for the country.







__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

ISPR PRESS RELEASE : 80/2019

Kakul, 13 April, 2019: 

Passing out parade held at Pakistan Military Academy Kakul. President of Pakistan was the Chief Guest. Cadets of 139th PMA Long Course, 9th Mujahid Course, 58th Integrated Course and 14th Lady Cadet Course passed out on completion of training. Cadets from Saudi Arabia and Sri Lanka are also among passed out courses.
The Chief guest reviewed the Parade and gave awards to the distinguished cadets. Sword of honour awarded to Academy Senior Under Officer Haider Ali Khan. President's Gold medal awarded to Battalion Senior Under Officer Muhammad Umar Khan. Commandant’s cane awarded to two cadets Course Under Officer Muhammad Shahzad from Mujahid Course and Course under Officer Ahmed Bilal from Integrated Course. Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee Overseas Gold Medal awarded to friendly countries Under Officer Abeyrathne from Sri Lanka .
Commandant’s cane awarded to Course Under Officer Ayesha Shakeel from Lady Cadet Course.






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan, Jordan agree to optimise bilateral military ties*

April 15, 2019




Jordan’s Chief of Staff Strategic Planning and Defence Resources Major General Nassar Al Athamneh and army chief General Qamar Bajwa at the GHQ in Rawalpindi on Monday. PHOTO: ISPR

Pakistan and Jordan have agreed to optimise military to military ties, particularly in training and counter-terrorism domain.

The decision came during a meeting between Jordan’s Chief of Staff Strategic Planning and Defence Resources Major General Nasser Al Athamneh and army chief General Qamar Bajwa at the GHQ in Rawalpindi on Monday, said a statement issued by Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR).

Matters of mutual and professional interest with special emphasis on defence and security collaboration between the two brotherly countries were discussed,” the communique added.


----------



## syed_yusuf

ghazi52 said:


> ISPR PRESS RELEASE : 80/2019
> 
> Kakul, 13 April, 2019:
> 
> Passing out parade held at Pakistan Military Academy Kakul. President of Pakistan was the Chief Guest. Cadets of 139th PMA Long Course, 9th Mujahid Course, 58th Integrated Course and 14th Lady Cadet Course passed out on completion of training. Cadets from Saudi Arabia and Sri Lanka are also among passed out courses.
> The Chief guest reviewed the Parade and gave awards to the distinguished cadets. Sword of honour awarded to Academy Senior Under Officer Haider Ali Khan. President's Gold medal awarded to Battalion Senior Under Officer Muhammad Umar Khan. Commandant’s cane awarded to two cadets Course Under Officer Muhammad Shahzad from Mujahid Course and Course under Officer Ahmed Bilal from Integrated Course. Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee Overseas Gold Medal awarded to friendly countries Under Officer Abeyrathne from Sri Lanka .
> Commandant’s cane awarded to Course Under Officer Ayesha Shakeel from Lady Cadet Course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


what is Mujahid Course?


----------



## CHI RULES

syed_yusuf said:


> what is Mujahid Course?


Mujahid force battalions are deployed on AJK/ LOC . Perhaps first time their batch passed out from PMA. Paramilitary force by nature.


----------



## Ghost 125

CHI RULES said:


> Mujahid force battalions are deployed on AJK/ LOC . Perhaps first time their batch passed out from PMA. Paramilitary force by nature.


its not as it says mujahid course 9, so it means its the 9th course


----------



## CHI RULES

Ghost 125 said:


> its not as it says mujahid course 9, so it means its the 9th course


First they were getting short term training at PMA as their HQ is in Bhimber, however any further info is welcomed.


----------



## Ghost 125

CHI RULES said:


> First they were getting short term training at PMA as their HQ is in Bhimber, however any further info is welcomed.


these guys will join mujahid units as officers, not complete mujahid battalions are trained in PMA only the officer cadre


----------



## CHI RULES

Ghost 125 said:


> these guys will join mujahid units as officers, not complete mujahid battalions are trained in PMA only the officer cadre



That's obvious PMA is to train officers if you have any news about how many Mujahid Officers batches got complete training in PMA it will be highly appreciable. As per my understanding previously even Mujahid officers used to get training in Bhimber, with some short duration training in PMA. They off course do some professional courses with regular Army Officers during their service. The force still is considered as paramilitary just like Rangers.


----------



## Ghost 125

CHI RULES said:


> That's obvious PMA is to train officers if you have any news about how many Mujahid Officers batches got complete training in PMA it will be highly appreciable. As per my understanding previously even Mujahid officers used to get training in Bhimber, with some short duration training in PMA. They off course do some professional courses with regular Army Officers during their service. The force still is considered as paramilitary just like Rangers.


9 batches passed out from PMA and its not a paramilitary its a territorial infantry of Army under GHQ. paramilitaries comes under MoI


----------



## CHI RULES

Ghost 125 said:


> 9 batches passed out from PMA and its not a paramilitary its a territorial infantry of Army under GHQ. paramilitaries comes under MoI


 Many regiments also have field artillery guns, a mixture of infantry and artillery if I am not wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syed_yusuf

Is mujahid course a short officers training school for officers of mujahid force ?

Is this replacement of officers training school that used be operational few dacades a go


----------



## Ghost 125

CHI RULES said:


> Many regiments also have field artillery guns, a mixture of infantry and artillery if I am not wrong.


no they are not mix, there are seperte mujahid artillery and infantry units



syed_yusuf said:


> Is mujahid course a short officers training school for officers of mujahid force ?
> 
> Is this replacement of officers training school that used be operational few dacades a go


OTS is now part of PMA and mujahid officers courses are run in PMA


----------



## ghazi52

COAS inaugurates new blocks at CMH Rawalpindi

April 16, 2019







Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa inaugurated the new blocks at Combined Military Hospital Rawalpindi today (Tuesday).

According to ISPR, the project commenced in 2013.

After completion of construction, CMH has become 1000-bed hospital with capacity of 1150 beds.

With enhanced capacity and high-tech equipment as many as 5,000 patients would be treated daily at the OPD.

The hospital would cater for medical needs of military as well as civilian personnel.

It is worth mentioning here that now CMH has become one of the state of the art Hospitals which shall act as a Base Hospital not only for Army but for Air Force and Navy as well.


----------



## khanasifm

??

http://www.sspsb.com.my/files/projects/projects-0u7c6obp-1.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

*Pakistan Army Chief visits Northern Light Infantry Headquarters*
*19 Apr, 2019*







RAWALPINDI: Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited Northern Light Infantry Regimental Centre, Bunji, on Friday, said Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR).

Lauding the sacrifices rendered by the soldiers of Northern Light Infantry Regiment, General Qamar Javed Bajwa said that regiment had received various awards, including two ‘Nishan-e-Haider’, the country’s supreme military gallantry award.

According to the military’s media wing, COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa pinned ranks to Lieutenant General Anwar Haider as Colonel Commandant of the regiment.

The army chief laid floral wreath on Yadgar-i-Shuhada to pay homage to martyrs of the regiment who laid down their lives for the defence of the motherland.

The Commander Rawalpindi Corps, Lieutenant General Bilal Akbar and Lieutenant General (retd) Akramul Haque were also present on the occasion.

Last year in December, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa had visited the Mujahid Force Centre at Bhimber and installed Lieutenant General Bilal Akbar as Colonel Commandant of the force.

According to an Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) press release, COAS General Qamar Javed had appreciated contributions and sacrifices of Mujahid Force particularly along the Line of Control.


----------



## ghazi52

Army Chief lauds contributions and sacrifices of NLI regiment

April 19, 2019







Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa says Northern Light Infantry (NLI) regiment is one of the most decorated regiments of Pakistan Army with numerous gallantry awards, including two Nishan-i-Haider. 

He was speaking during a visit to NLI Regimental Centre in Bunji. 

The Army Chief appreciated the contributions and sacrifices of NLI regiment for the defence of motherland.

General Qamar Javed Bajwa installed Lieutenant General Anwar Ali Hyder as Colonel Commandant of NLI Regiment.

Upon arrival, the Army Chief laid floral wreath at martyrs' monument.


----------



## mdmm

*Pakistan - Russia mulls option of $9 billion defence deals including new fighter jets, combat helicopters and Air Defence System*
*20 Apr, 2019*
Sources:
https://timesofislamabad.com/20-Apr...ets-combat-helicopters-and-air-defence-system.
According to a Russian news agency, Pakistan has shown interest in purchasing Russian military hardware. The deal is expected to amount $9 billion under which Islamabad would purchase heavy and medium fighter jets, medium and short-range air defense systems, tanks, combat helicopters, and warships.
The agency has cited Konstantin Makienko, the deputy director of the Moscow-based defense think tank Center for Analysis of Strategies and Technologies. Makeinko revealed that two types of Russian military hardware can make Pakistan’s shopping list, i.e., the new Russian fighter jet MiG-35 and the heavy transport helicopter Mi-26T2.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aryeih Leib

mdmm said:


> *Pakistan - Russia mulls option of $9 billion defence deals including new fighter jets, combat helicopters and Air Defence System*
> *20 Apr, 2019*
> Sources:
> https://timesofislamabad.com/20-Apr...ets-combat-helicopters-and-air-defence-system.
> According to a Russian news agency, Pakistan has shown interest in purchasing Russian military hardware. The deal is expected to amount $9 billion under which Islamabad would purchase heavy and medium fighter jets, medium and short-range air defense systems, tanks, combat helicopters, and warships.
> The agency has cited Konstantin Makienko, the deputy director of the Moscow-based defense think tank Center for Analysis of Strategies and Technologies. Makeinko revealed that two types of Russian military hardware can make Pakistan’s shopping list, i.e., the new Russian fighter jet MiG-35 and the heavy transport helicopter Mi-26T2.


Sir credibility of this website is questionable

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Remote weapons station Arrow 12, mounts on any vehicle.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Army research

fatman17 said:


> Remote weapons station Arrow 12, mounts on any vehicle.
> View attachment 554877


Would work good on any light armoured vehicle like the LAVA project which modp reports stated , good for policing and coin in in balochistan etc, Also should one day ops be required inside afg, this can provide a convoy with good firepower ( from a armoured vehicle) as no troops would need to dismount from it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Ronnie k said:


> Sir credibility of this website is questionable


It was reported by RIA NOVOSTI first

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Is it Pak made???


fatman17 said:


> Remote weapons station Arrow 12, mounts on any vehicle.
> View attachment 554877



Must be Pak-Russia mil cooperation committees discussing potential weapon systems that Pakistan may be interested in.

We have Joint committees like these with many countries like Turkey, Azerbaijan etc etc.


mdmm said:


> *Pakistan - Russia mulls option of $9 billion defence deals including new fighter jets, combat helicopters and Air Defence System*
> *20 Apr, 2019*
> Sources:
> https://timesofislamabad.com/20-Apr...ets-combat-helicopters-and-air-defence-system.
> According to a Russian news agency, Pakistan has shown interest in purchasing Russian military hardware. The deal is expected to amount $9 billion under which Islamabad would purchase heavy and medium fighter jets, medium and short-range air defense systems, tanks, combat helicopters, and warships.
> The agency has cited Konstantin Makienko, the deputy director of the Moscow-based defense think tank Center for Analysis of Strategies and Technologies. Makeinko revealed that two types of Russian military hardware can make Pakistan’s shopping list, i.e., the new Russian fighter jet MiG-35 and the heavy transport helicopter Mi-26T2.


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1121010371240833025

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Military Capabilities

Iran, Pakistan to set up joint border security force

Brian Cloughley, Paris - Jane's Defence Weekly

23 April 2019

Follow

RSS


Iran and Pakistan have agreed to increase bilateral security co-operation and establish a joint rapid-reaction force on the countries’ shared border tasked with “fighting terrorism”, Iranian President Hassan Rouhani said on 22 April during a televised news conference in Tehran with Pakistani Prime Minister Imran Khan.

Rouhani’s statement, which comes after a suicide bomber allegedly linked to a Pakistan-based militant group killed 27 members of Iran’s Islamic Revolution Guards Corps in mid-February, was made on the same day Khan acknowledged that armed extremists had been permitted to function within Pakistan.

“We will not allow any militant groups to operate from our soil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

DG ISPR Press Conference - 29 Apr 2019





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Weapons

Belarus unveils Buk-MB3K SAM system

Matteo Natalucci, London - Jane's Defence Weekly

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> Weapons
> 
> Belarus unveils Buk-MB3K SAM system
> 
> Matteo Natalucci, London - Jane's Defence Weekly
> 
> View attachment 557080


Belarus will showcase two different military systems at the defense technology expo MILEX 2019 in Minsk, which starts on May 15. One of them is the Buk-MB3K system by OKB TSP. It is the company’s latest surface-to-air system and features a self-propelled firing unit equipped with a newly developed S-range solid state phased array AESA radar capable of detecting air targets at ranges up to 130 km. The radar can perform automatic target detection and tracking, measuring the primary data of an aerial target, including azimuth and range, and the radial speed in both active and passive modes. The Buk-MB3K system can detect and intercept all types of maneuvering aerodynamic targets ranging from unmanned aerial vehicles to cruise missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*COAS installs Lt-Gen Abbasi as FF Regiment Col Commandant*








May 01, 2019

ISLAMABAD - Chief of the Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa on Tuesday visited Frontier Force Regimental Centre, Abbottabad, said a statement issued by the ISPR.

The COAS installed Lieutenant General Aamir Abbasi as Colonel Commandant of FF Regiment.

Outgoing Colonel of FF Regiment Lieutenant General Ghayur Mahmood Awan, (Retd) and large number of serving and retired officers and soldiers attended the ceremony, according to the ISPR directorate.

Upon arrival, COAS laid floral wreath at martyrs’ monument. The COAS appreciated the contributions and sacrifices of FF Regiment for the defence of motherland during conventional as well as in war against terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cuirassier

ghazi52 said:


> *COAS installs Lt-Gen Abbasi as FF Regiment Col Commandant*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May 01, 2019
> 
> ISLAMABAD - Chief of the Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa on Tuesday visited Frontier Force Regimental Centre, Abbottabad, said a statement issued by the ISPR.
> 
> The COAS installed Lieutenant General Aamir Abbasi as Colonel Commandant of FF Regiment.
> 
> Outgoing Colonel of FF Regiment Lieutenant General Ghayur Mahmood Awan, (Retd) and large number of serving and retired officers and soldiers attended the ceremony, according to the ISPR directorate.
> 
> Upon arrival, COAS laid floral wreath at martyrs’ monument. The COAS appreciated the contributions and sacrifices of FF Regiment for the defence of motherland during conventional as well as in war against terrorism.


Good to see LTG Tariq Khan Retd.


----------



## Ghost 125

TF141 said:


> Good to see LTG Tariq Khan Retd.


where ?, he is not in the pic


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

The dude was a true genius a bit on the left but still a genius.
I dont see him in the image above tho.


TF141 said:


> Good to see LTG Tariq Khan Retd.


----------



## Cuirassier

Ahmet Pasha said:


> The dude was a true genius a bit on the left but still a genius.
> I dont see him in the image above tho.


In the video released by ISPR.


----------



## Zulfiqar

TF141 said:


> In the video released by ISPR.



Good officer. Although 2 courses junior my father was with him in infantry school days.


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Aryeih Leib

Sir are you attending idef ?


Zarvan said:


>


----------



## Zarvan

Ronnie k said:


> Sir are you attending idef ?


No not at all

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi, 03 May, 2019:

221st Corps Commanders’ Conference held at GHQ presided by General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS). 
Forum reviewed evolving geo-strategic environment and security situation of the country including progress of operation Radd ul Fasaad. Forum reiterated to continue its efforts for bringing enduring peace in the country while supporting all initiatives towards regional peace.





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1124312224938582017


----------



## BHarwana

December 1986 PMA Kakul.

DGISPR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1124312224938582017


Yes, the one standing in civvies looks like my Radio Comm instructor from Signals College.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Signalian said:


> Yes, the one standing in civvies looks like my Radio Comm instructor from Signals College.


you missed DG-ISPR!


----------



## Signalian

Path-Finder said:


> you missed DG-ISPR!


Nahi  I miss my instructor 

also used to call those instructor "DS" sometimes, i think DS stood for Directing Staff, cant remember exactly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Great Janjua

A young DG-ISPR at battle standing alert


----------



## Ghost 125

Great Janjua said:


> A young DG-ISPR at battle standing alert
> View attachment 558487


Operation Sherdil , 2008 ,Bajaur


----------



## ziaulislam

Zarvan said:


>


would be genious if we can pull off jf17 like joint production for medium heli with turkey..pakistan will need 100s to replace its mi17 in 10-20 years

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amigator

That remote weapon on mobile is Singaporean made. Can be used or homemade with foreign assistance for FC. First introduced here by @fatman17 

https://asianmilitaryreview.com/2019/04/remote-weapon-station-arrow-12/


----------



## fatman17

Nearly 1000Km of the Afghanistan, Pakistan border fenced, nearly 300 of the 838 border posts also constructed. Source ISPR.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*
KM mess Parachinar*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*View of FC Mess, 
*
Wana, South waziristan... Constructed in British Raj in 1905. 
Further renovations and improvements carried out by FC, Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

ghazi52 said:


> *View of FC Mess,
> *
> Wana, South waziristan... Constructed in British Raj in 1905.
> Further renovations and improvements carried out by FC, Pakistan.


We cannot see your uploads


----------



## ziaulislam

fatman17 said:


> Nearly 1000Km of the Afghanistan, Pakistan border fenced, nearly 300 of the 838 border posts also constructed. Source ISPR.
> View attachment 558985


Fencing alone will not work..Pakistan would need to get involved inside Afghanistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

ziaulislam said:


> Fencing alone will not work..Pakistan would need to get involved inside Afghanistan


They have been based on Intel .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ziaulislam

fatman17 said:


> They have been based on Intel .


biggest threat to Pakistan the ISS/TTP operates almost exclusive in Pakistan boarder regions, they have been the main culprit for all blasts, unless they get punishment for anything in pakistan, and go free pass for letting us alone(carrot and stick) they will conitnue to hit us..they are also looking for revenues and recruitment in Pakistan so police has to clump down the extortion and abduction they are doing..the other stream of revenuers for ISS/TTP from India is something that would need "deeper analyses and planning" to counter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mingle

ziaulislam said:


> Fencing alone will not work..Pakistan would need to get involved inside Afghanistan


That will work when they will feel heat at theior safe heaven.


----------



## fatman17

ziaulislam said:


> biggest threat to Pakistan the ISS/TTP operates almost exclusive in Pakistan boarder regions, they have been the main culprit for all blasts, unless they get punishment for anything in pakistan, and go free pass for letting us alone(carrot and stick) they will conitnue to hit us..they are also looking for revenues and recruitment in Pakistan so police has to clump down the extortion and abduction they are doing..the other stream of revenuers for ISS/TTP from India is something that would need "deeper analyses and planning" to counter


Majority of our Police is unfortunately useless, only the Rangers and Army can tackle this menace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1127381296701935621

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Men at their Best

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

PLA to field a longer range(280km) 370mm guided rocket system to fill the gap between PHL-03A 300mm MRLS and SRBM, which is expected to showcase at this year's military parade. Photo is the AR3 MRLS for export. https://t.co/qrPiTRqcmN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1128310165437124608


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

He was at Lt Col/Col level vack has come a long way. We need this new breed to vome forward. Who have seen friends and brothers die in their arms. So they can honor their sacrifices.


Ghost 125 said:


> Operation Sherdil , 2008 ,Bajaur

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Terrorism & Insurgency

Gwadar attack indicates growing threat to Chinese nationals in Balochistan but risks to Chinese projects relatively lower

Will Hartley - Jane's Terrorism & Insurgency Monitor

14 May 2019

Follow

RSS


Four hotel employees and one soldier were killed during an assault by four gunmen on the Pearl Continental Hotel in Gwadar in Pakistan's southern province of Balochistan on 11 May. The military reported the following day that all the assailants had been killed following a gun battle lasting several hours, and that significant damage had been caused to parts of the hotel.

The attack was claimed by the separatist Balochistan Liberation Army (BLA), which said that the attack targeted "Chinese and other foreign investors". Balochi separatists perceive China and Chinese investment to be complicit in what they regard as the Pakistani federal government's exploitation of Balochistan.


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Army set up water supply scheme in Chagai

May 17, 2019








Pakistan Army set up a water supply scheme in Padag area of Chagai district.

The scheme work on solar system will provide clean water to the people in the area.

Speaking on the occasion, residents paid special gratitude to Pakistan Army for making easy to fetch clean drinking water at their doorsteps.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Keysersoze

ghazi52 said:


> Pakistan Army set up water supply scheme in Chagai
> 
> May 17, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan Army set up a water supply scheme in Padag area of Chagai district.
> 
> The scheme work on solar system will provide clean water to the people in the area.
> 
> Speaking on the occasion, residents paid special gratitude to Pakistan Army for making easy to fetch clean drinking water at their doorsteps.


Solar stills?


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129775089787035648

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129781112308473858

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanasifm

No fc troops in this area all regular army and special forces ?? Must be sensitive area or since lots of new posts and forts in work and fc new wings about 75 plus or 75 battalions it will take time to raise new battalions perhaps a good 10 years time all along the border each wing is about 850 men


----------



## Ghost 125

khanasifm said:


> No fc troops in this area all regular army and special forces ?? Must be sensitive area or since lots of new posts and forts in work and fc new wings about 75 plus or 75 battalions it will take time to raise new battalions perhaps a good 10 years time all along the border each wing is about 850 men


this is Dwatoi, an area where tochi river enters Pakistan, used to be major infiltration and smuggling route. It has been recently cleared by Army, so obviously it ll take time to hand it over to FC.


----------



## fatman17

Lethal Weapon

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Korkut???


fatman17 said:


> Lethal Weapon
> View attachment 560980


----------



## Thunder.Storm

ghazi52 said:


> *View of FC Mess,
> *
> Wana, South waziristan... Constructed in British Raj in 1905.
> Further renovations and improvements carried out by FC, Pakistan.


All of your uploaded photos can't be seen on defencepk app

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Chinese Ambassador calls on COAS General Bajwa*






RAWALPINDI: Ambassador of China to Pakistan, Yao Jing called on Chief of Army Staff (COAS), General Qamar Javed Bajwa at the General Headquarters (GHQ) on Monday.

During the meeting matters of mutual interest including regional security situation were discussed, said a statement issued here by Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR), the media wing of Pakistan Army.


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan on path to enduring peace and stability: COAS

May 23, 2019







Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa says Pakistan is going through an evolutionary process of its journey to enduring peace and stability after withstanding challenges in recent past.

He was addressing student officers and faculty of Staff Course 2018/19 at Command and Staff College in Quetta today (Thursday).

Sharing his thoughts on national security, the Army Chief said the process is slow but on a positive trajectory. He said we need to stay steadfast and carry forward the efforts towards set national objectives.

Acknowledging the contributions and performance of young officers in the counter terrorism operations as well as during recent standoff along eastern border, General Qamar Javed Bajwa appreciated the officers for their professional pursuits to meet and prevail over future challenges of national security.


----------



## CHI RULES

fatman17 said:


> Lethal Weapon
> View attachment 560980


Sir what type it is?


----------



## fatman17

CHI RULES said:


> Sir what type it is?


SKorean 25mm air defence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> SKorean 25mm air defence


And SAM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD: Foreign Minister of Iran Dr Mohammad Javad Zarif called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at GHQ on Friday.

During the meeting, matters of mutual interest and evolving situation in the region were discussed. COAS said that war is not in anyone’s interest and all sides need to make efforts to keep conflict away from the region.


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi - May 29, 2019
No PR-108/2019-ISPR

Mr Hamdullah Mohib, National Security Advisor (NSA) of Afghanistan called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mingle

ghazi52 said:


> Rawalpindi - May 29, 2019
> No PR-108/2019-ISPR
> 
> Mr Hamdullah Mohib, National Security Advisor (NSA) of Afghanistan called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS).


His visit is very interesting both timing and bit unusual indeed.


----------



## fatman17

Ode to our brave soldiers, airmen and sailors.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## fatman17

Infantry Weapons

Aselsan develops 40 mm air bursting munition system

Christopher F Foss, London - Jane's International Defence Review

04 June 2019

Follow

RSS


A 40 mm Mk 19 Mod 3 AGL fitted with the Aselsan Atom 40 mm Fire Control Unit (FCU) that enables it to fire the Atom high-velocity air busting munition. Source: Aselsan

Turkey’s Aselsan has completed development and testing of its Atom 40 mm high-velocity air bursting munition (HV ABM) and associated Atom 40 mm fire control unit (FCU), the company said on 31 May.

These were developed as a private venture by the company from May 2017, and production could commence once orders are placed.

The system was designed for installation on 40 mm automatic grenade launchers (AGL) that are fitted with a Picitanny rail. It provides the weapon increased accuracy and the ability to engage dismounted targets, behind buildings, and other battlefield obstacles. The Atom FCU kit consists of the user monitor, ammunition programming components, and electro-optic sensors.

In addition to being installed on a tripod-mounted 40 mm AGL, this system could also be installed on a 40 mm AGL mounted in a remote weapon station (RWS) on armoured fighting vehicles.

It could also be used as counter-unmanned aerial vehicle (C-UAV) system, capable of detecting and tracking UAVs. In this application the Atom 40 mm HV ABM offers a kinetic attack capability against smaller UAVs. The proposed UAV hard kill system solution includes Aselsan’s iHTAR C-UAV system and its SARP RWS, according to Aselsan.

The Atom 40 mm HV ABM is programmed to detonate over the target. This programming takes place while the 40 mm HV ABM is leaving the barrel at a distance between 18–40 m.

Muzzle velocity is 240 m/s with its high-explosive (HE) fragmentation warhead containing 1,100 fragments that are claimed to provide a kill radius of 5 m and a wound radius of 15 m.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Austerity measures: 'We are one through thick and thin,' says army chief*
June 05, 2019





COAS Gen Bajwa spent Eid Ul Fitr with troops along the Line of Control (LoC). According to a tweet shared by DG ISPR, special prayers for the peace, progress and prosperity of the country were made. — Photo courtesy DG ISPR Twitter

Chief of the Army Staff (COAS) Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa on Wednesday stated that the cuts to the defence budget offered by the military itself were not a 'favour' to the nation, insisting that "we are one, through thick and thin".




Maj Gen Asif Ghafoor

✔@OfficialDGISPR
COAS spent Eid with troops along LOC. “Best Eid for a soldier is to have pride for being on duty of defending the motherland even on such festive days away from family. For defenders of Pakistan, our first family is the Pakistani nation, then the ones back home”, COAS.





“Foregoing routine inc in annual def budget is not a favour to the nation as we are one, through thick & thin. There shall be no impact on our response potential to any threat & quality of life of sldrs. No pay raise decision is also only for the offrs & not for the sldrs”, COAS. pic.twitter.com/ZzBA4O5NTU

https://twitter.com/intent/like?tweet_id=1136190486631407616





In an Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) press release





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Muhammad Musa Khan Hazara, Bakhtiar Rana & Pattania. Musa Khan became Commander in Chief of Pakistan Army & Pattania became the Indian Army General, Bakhtiar Rana retd as Lt Gen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## fatman17

Land Platforms

China marketing 8×8 and 4×4 ATVs

Christopher F Foss, London - Jane's International Defence Review

10 June 2019

Follow

RSS


China Jing AN Import & Export Corp is now offering for export two all-terrain vehicles (ATVs) that can be armed or offered in a normal troop transport role, according to Wang Zhiyuan, project manager for the company.

The largest of these is the CS/VP4 8×8 that, when being used in the troop transport role, can carry five dismounts and the driver. A rollover protection system (ROPS) is fitted as standard and can include a tarpaulin cover if required. The CS/VP4 host a variety of machine guns (MGs), automatic grenade launchers (AGLs), and anti-tank guided weapons (ATGWs), depending on user requirements.


----------



## ghazi52

RAWALPINDI: Chief of Army Staff, General Qamar Javed Bajwa has hailed befitting response during February stand-off with India, saying that “Pakistan Army remains fully capable and ready to respond to any threat for defence of motherland.”

The Army Chief also appreciated successes being achieved in ongoing operation Radd-ul-Fasaad to carry forward the gains made so far towards enduring peace and stability, according to Inter Services Public Relations.

General Bajwa said this while presiding over two-day long *Annual Formation Commanders’ Conference *held at GHQ.

All General officers of Pakistan Army attended the conference.

The forum reviewed geo-strategic and national security environment. Internal security landscape of the country, challenges being confronted and responses were discussed in detail.


----------



## Cuirassier

Major General Mumtaz Hussain, former GOC 7th Div, is said to be the new GOC SSG. Pashtun commander of the SF. War Wounded!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Army research

TF141 said:


> Major General Mumtaz Hussain, former GOC 7th Div, is said to be the new GOC SSG. Pashtun commander of the SF. War Wounded!
> View attachment 564962


Heavily war wounded yellow stripe too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aryeih Leib

Sir what's the red batch for ?


Army research said:


> Heavily war wounded yellow stripe too


----------



## Army research

Aryeih Leib said:


> Sir what's the red batch for ?


Just was wounded, 2 different classes



Aryeih Leib said:


> Sir what's the red batch for ?


Just war* wounded

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aryeih Leib

Thanks


Army research said:


> Just was wounded, 2 different classes
> 
> 
> Just war* wounded


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan’s forecast shows a USD12 billion market value over the forecast period and a 3.8% CAGR. The Talha APC tops the programmes with a USD1.1 billion forecast, followed by the Al Khalid II at USD1 billion. The Maaz APC (USD842 million) rounds out the top programmes.

Other programmes include the HQ-7B short-range SAM vehicle (USD222 million), Al Zarar MBT upgrade (USD50 million) and LY-80 medium-range SAM vehicle (USD17 million). Opportunities exist for a self-propelled mortar (USD1.5 billion), an APC (USD1.1 billion) and a SPH for USD844 million.

Pakistan continues to struggle with its economy, expecting to grow just over 3.5% in the next five years. However, defence spending has increased from 2.3% of GDP to 2.54% and local industry is struggling, remaining largely dependent on licensed production by public owned organisations with no significant R&D.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Industry

Pakistan announces austerity-driven defence budget

Jon Grevatt, Bangkok - Jane's Defence Industry

11 June 2019

Follow

RSS


The Government of Pakistan has announced a 2019–20 defence budget of PKR1.15 trillion (USD7.6 billion), a 1.3% increase over the revised military expenditure in 2018–19.

The new defence budget – announced on 11 June – amounts to about 16% of total government expenditure for the year and about 3% of GDP.

However, the lack of growth in the allocation was attributed by the government to “austerity measures”, a reflection of the continuing fiscal challenges facing the South Asian country.

Budgetary documents released by the Ministry of Finance show that the bulk of defence spending in 2019–20 will be allocated to “employee-related expenses”, which receives PKR450.4 billion, a 5.5% increase against the revised budget for 2018–19.


----------



## Signalian

fatman17 said:


> Pakistan’s forecast shows a USD12 billion market value over the forecast period and a 3.8% CAGR. The Talha APC tops the programmes with a USD1.1 billion forecast, followed by the Al Khalid II at USD1 billion. The Maaz APC (USD842 million) rounds out the top programmes.
> 
> Other programmes include the HQ-7B short-range SAM vehicle (USD222 million), Al Zarar MBT upgrade (USD50 million) and LY-80 medium-range SAM vehicle (USD17 million). Opportunities exist for a self-propelled mortar (USD1.5 billion), an APC (USD1.1 billion) and a SPH for USD844 million.
> 
> Pakistan continues to struggle with its economy, expecting to grow just over 3.5% in the next five years. However, defence spending has increased from 2.3% of GDP to 2.54% and local industry is struggling, remaining largely dependent on licensed production by public owned organisations with no significant R&D.



This means more mechanised formations could be forming up. Also more heavy anti tank regiments and T-59 upgraded to AZ standards so no APC/IFV conversion for them .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

That's all well and good but how is the indigenous MRAP program going???
Or are we again going to ditch indigenous R&D for Korean copycat crap??


fatman17 said:


> Industry
> 
> Pakistan announces austerity-driven defence budget
> 
> Jon Grevatt, Bangkok - Jane's Defence Industry
> 
> 11 June 2019
> 
> Follow
> 
> RSS
> 
> 
> The Government of Pakistan has announced a 2019–20 defence budget of PKR1.15 trillion (USD7.6 billion), a 1.3% increase over the revised military expenditure in 2018–19.
> 
> The new defence budget – announced on 11 June – amounts to about 16% of total government expenditure for the year and about 3% of GDP.
> 
> However, the lack of growth in the allocation was attributed by the government to “austerity measures”, a reflection of the continuing fiscal challenges facing the South Asian country.
> 
> Budgetary documents released by the Ministry of Finance show that the bulk of defence spending in 2019–20 will be allocated to “employee-related expenses”, which receives PKR450.4 billion, a 5.5% increase against the revised budget for 2018–19.





Signalian said:


> This means more mechanised formations could be forming up. Also more heavy anti tank regiments and T-59 upgraded to AZ standards so no APC/IFV conversion for them .


----------



## fatman17

Ahmet Pasha said:


> That's all well and good but how is the indigenous MRAP program going???
> Or are we again going to ditch indigenous R&D for Korean copycat crap??


Russian MRAPS are a new option too


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Turkish ejder yalcin and the like are much better options if you ask me.

The russians with their taifun/typhoon are using same idea as Hamza MCV family i.e make a truck into an mrap like Hamza 6x6.


fatman17 said:


> Russian MRAPS are a new option too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

"British soldiers from the Royal Sussex Regiment man a hilltop position, probably on the Khyber Front. Their unit was part of Brigadier-General Christian's 6th Brigade and engaged in operations against the Afridi's who had taken advantage of the 3rd Afghan War (1919) to launch attacks on British convoys. The soldiers' equipment includes several Mance heliographs. This instrument was a small mirror mounted on a tripod, that worked by reflecting sunlight in order to flash messages in Morse code.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

fatman17 said:


> Russian MRAPS are a new option too



Is there any Official interest shown by Pakistan Army ?


----------



## fatman17

Starlord said:


> Is there any Official interest shown by Pakistan Army ?


Pakistan has apparently provided a shopping list to the Russians, but the response has been slow in return.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## YeBeWarned

fatman17 said:


> Pakistan has apparently provided a shopping list to the Russians, but the response has been slow in return.



Now I am even more curious what are the content of this list 

MRAPS, SHORADs , more Choppers , JF engine RD-93MA ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mingle

Starlord said:


> Now I am even more curious what are the content of this list
> 
> MRAPS, SHORADs , more Choppers , JF engine RD-93MA ?


T90 M tanks I hope no jetts


----------



## YeBeWarned

mingle said:


> T90 M tanks I hope no jetts



Bhai this was just a Rumor that PA wants to buy T-90M tanks, just like S-400 etc .. maybe and just maybe there were some talks about the tanks but it might have been dropped. I remember the Rumors were there about Su35 too but in the end, we got nothing .. I just hope that Pakistan and Russia improve their ties, more Investments , Pakistani products given access to Russian markets, and on defense we can look for stuff like Mil-35, SHORADS and MRAPS as @fatman17 sir said that we show interest in them .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Great Show

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan today deployed a female Engagement Team in the Democratic Republic of the Congo.The team comprises female officers with diverse experience which will enable the UN Mission to further forge trust-based & enduring relations with women & children in local communities. https://t.co/aKbMXfjlTH

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

120mm anti tank 


PF98A, a lighter, less expensive variant of the PF98, purposely built for infantry squad operations. Main changes are: Tube service life reduced from 500 rounds to just 200 due to thinner material for weight reduction. A single "stick" instead of a bipod/tripod - again - for weight reduction. A fire team of 2 troopers carries only a total of four rockets (2x2) with them, weighting in about 15.33 kg for the entire kit, geared for a greater foot-mobility. The tube by itself weights 22lbs or 10kg without warheads.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Gen Bajwa talks military ties with Gen Carter*

RAWALPINDI: Chief of Army Staff Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa on Monday visited United Kingdom’s Ministry of Defence where he was received by UK Chief of Defence Staff (CDS) Gen Sir Nick Carter.Session of delegation level strategic dialogue was held to discuss geo-strategic environment and bilateral military cooperation, Director General of Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), Maj-Gen Asif Ghafoor said on his official Twitter handle.


----------



## ghazi52

LONDON: Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa was greeted by Britain’s Chief of Defence Staff (CDS) Sir Nick Carter on Monday when a delegation level strategic dialogue held between both generals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

* Major Fozia Perveen from Pakistan Army, serving under UN is pictured on a routine patrol in the Buffer Zone, Cyprus.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

COAS urges all to fulfill responsibilities for success of Govt's economic initiatives

June 28, 2019







Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa says Pakistan is going through difficult economic situation, and we all need to fulfill our responsibilities so that difficult initiatives taken by the government succeed.

Addressing a seminar titled "Pakistan's Economy: Challenges and Way Forward" at National Defence University Islamabad today, he said it is time to be a nation. According to a Press Release issued by ISPR, the Army Chief said the Armed Forces played their part by voluntarily foregoing annual increase in defence budget and this is not the only step we are taking for improvement of economy.

He said there cannot be any sovereignty in the absence of economic sovereignty.

General Qamar Javed Bajwa highlighted Pakistan's efforts for restoring regional peace that will lead to better trade connectivity.

He said for our region to develop, we need to have greater regional connectivity amongst all neighbors.

Referring to the seminar, the Army Chief said such types of interactions are important to enable both government and other stakeholders in exchanging their views on issues of national importance.In his address on the occasion, Advisor on Finance Dr. Abdul Hafeez Shaikh dilated upon reasons, which resulted in increasing these challenges.

He counted perpetual security threats, inconsistent economic policies, poor economic discipline and lack of will to take difficult decisions in the past as major contributors to the economic situation the government is facing today.


----------



## ZAC1

fatman17 said:


> 120mm anti tank
> 
> 
> PF98A, a lighter, less expensive variant of the PF98, purposely built for infantry squad operations. Main changes are: Tube service life reduced from 500 rounds to just 200 due to thinner material for weight reduction. A single "stick" instead of a bipod/tripod - again - for weight reduction. A fire team of 2 troopers carries only a total of four rockets (2x2) with them, weighting in about 15.33 kg for the entire kit, geared for a greater foot-mobility. The tube by itself weights 22lbs or 10kg without warheads.
> View attachment 566554


are we producing or buyed this ones


----------



## Adam_Khan

ghazi52 said:


> COAS urges all to fulfill responsibilities for success of Govt's economic initiatives
> 
> June 28, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa says Pakistan is going through difficult economic situation, and we all need to fulfill our responsibilities so that difficult initiatives taken by the government succeed.
> 
> Addressing a seminar titled "Pakistan's Economy: Challenges and Way Forward" at National Defence University Islamabad today, he said it is time to be a nation. According to a Press Release issued by ISPR, the Army Chief said the Armed Forces played their part by voluntarily foregoing annual increase in defence budget and this is not the only step we are taking for improvement of economy.
> 
> He said there cannot be any sovereignty in the absence of economic sovereignty.
> 
> General Qamar Javed Bajwa highlighted Pakistan's efforts for restoring regional peace that will lead to better trade connectivity.
> 
> He said for our region to develop, we need to have greater regional connectivity amongst all neighbors.
> 
> Referring to the seminar, the Army Chief said such types of interactions are important to enable both government and other stakeholders in exchanging their views on issues of national importance.In his address on the occasion, Advisor on Finance Dr. Abdul Hafeez Shaikh dilated upon reasons, which resulted in increasing these challenges.
> 
> He counted perpetual security threats, inconsistent economic policies, poor economic discipline and lack of will to take difficult decisions in the past as major contributors to the economic situation the government is facing today.



He better appoint a finance minister from the army as well, totally don't know what is he doing in a conference on the economical condition of Pakistan.


----------



## fatman17

ZAC1 said:


> are we producing or buyed this ones


Under consideration

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHI RULES

Any latest news about MBT purchase or existing T80 UD upgrades?


----------



## Keysersoze

fatman17 said:


> 120mm anti tank
> 
> 
> PF98A, a lighter, less expensive variant of the PF98, purposely built for infantry squad operations. Main changes are: Tube service life reduced from 500 rounds to just 200 due to thinner material for weight reduction. A single "stick" instead of a bipod/tripod - again - for weight reduction. A fire team of 2 troopers carries only a total of four rockets (2x2) with them, weighting in about 15.33 kg for the entire kit, geared for a greater foot-mobility. The tube by itself weights 22lbs or 10kg without warheads.
> View attachment 566554


This actually seems to be a good solution to multiple potential problems that the bog standard solider may face. it's Man portable (Similar weight to the crap I used to lug around.) and Will be similar to the SMAW in uses. The AT rounds appear to be useful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

What's in the background?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

fatman17 said:


> What's in the background?
> View attachment 567715


It looks Syrian, not Pakistani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Path-Finder said:


> It looks Syrian, not Pakistani


Okay, l had my doubts


----------



## Army research

fatman17 said:


> Okay, l had my doubts


It's q truck mounted ZSU series aa, can't tell which one due to poor quality , unlikely Pakistani as truck camo different , truck type different and SSG woodland would not be operating SPAA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Khan, COAS discuss national security issues*

Jul 1, 2019








ISLAMABAD: Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa called on Prime Minister Imran Khan on Monday to discuss issues pertaining to national security.

As per details, the meeting was held at the Prime Minister House.

PM Khan and the COAS exchanged views on national security and discussed the professional matters related to Pakistan military.

The law and order situation and overall regional issues also came under discussion.

On June 28, COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa said the country is going through difficult economic situation owing to fiscal mismanagement.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan, Russia agree to enhance cooperation in defence sector

July 02, 2019







Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa says cooperation between Pakistan and Russia will not only help in improving peace and stability in the region, but also usher in economic prosperity.

He was talking to Commander in Chief Russian Ground Forces Army General Oleg Salyukov, who called on him in Rawalpindi today.

General Bajwa said Pakistan does not believe in zero sum games but rather, integration and cooperation.

Matters related to enhanced security, training cooperation and measures to further expand joint military ties between the two armies were also discussed during the meeting.

The visiting dignitary appreciated Pakistan Army’s professionalism and achievements in war against terrorism. He said that the world should appreciate more what Pakistan has achieved.

He also expressed Russian desire to forge strong and broad based relations with Pakistan.

The Russian General also laid floral wreath at Yadgar-e-Shuhada and a contingent of Pakistan Army presented guard of honour to him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146409297653436416

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Isnt woodland too outdated???


Army research said:


> It's q truck mounted ZSU series aa, can't tell which one due to poor quality , unlikely Pakistani as truck camo different , truck type different and SSG woodland would not be operating SPAA


----------



## Army research

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Isnt woodland too outdated???


Well yes , but ssg uses it


----------



## Keysersoze

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Isnt woodland too outdated???


Not if you're in the woods it isn't....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Hehe good point


Keysersoze said:


> Not if you're in the woods it isn't....


----------



## nomi007

Please some 1 remind PM about AH-1Z issue

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mingle

nomi007 said:


> Please some 1 remind PM about AH-1Z issue


Bajwa is going along

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi - July 15, 2019
No PR-133/2019-ISPR

Army troops are assisting civil administration for rescue and relief of affected population due to Land Slide near Laswa village & Flash Flood in Neelum Jhelum River at Nauseri, Danni. Relief camps established. 52 stranded individuals have been heli evacuated to camps/ safer places. Search operation for drowned persons in progress. Relief effort also includes provision of food, rations and medical care.





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Keysersoze

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 567785


Ah the old universal carrier. The most produced armoured vehicle of all time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Ara 2 manufactured by Nigeria!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Army research

fatman17 said:


> Ara 2 manufactured by Nigeria!
> View attachment 569401


Their GDP is 449 bill, ours is between 250-300


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan MAXXPRO RECOVERY VEHICLES EDA Delivered
Pakistan USCG ISLAND CLASS PATROL BOAT (WPB) EDA Delivered
Pakistan MRAP RECOVERY VEHICLES (MRV) MAXXPRO EDA Delivered
Pakistan WPB OUTFIT AND EQUIPMENT EDA Delivered
Pakistan CTG, 20MM 4 HEI M56A3/A4/1 TP-T M220 EDA Delivered
Pakistan CTG, 20MM 7 HEI M56A3/A4/1 TP-T M220 EDA Delivered
Pakistan MACHINE GUN, 7.62, M60 EDA Delivered
Pakistan MRAP MAXXPRO BASE EDA Delivered
Pakistan GRENADE LAUNCHER M320A1 Service Authorized to Supply EDA
Pakistan MACHINE GUN EDA Delivered
Pakistan MACHINE GUN 40mm GRENADE LAUNCHER Service Authorized to Supply EDA
Pakistan MACHINE GUN EDA Delivered
Pakistan MRAP AMBULANCE (MaxxPro) EDA Accepted/LOA Implemented
Pakistan MRAP RECOVERY VEHICLE (MaxxPro) EDA Delivered
Pakistan C-130 OUTER WING SETS EDA Accepted/LOA Implemented
Pakistan MRAP MAXXPRO LWB ROLLING CHASSIS Service Authorized to Supply EDA

Between 2014 and 2016 EDA delivered.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DEFENCETURK



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fatman17

Major Rizwan Hassan from Chitral has been selected as instructor in the Royal Military Academy (RMA) England, which is one of the top military academies in the world. Proud moment for Pakistan! https://t.co/3QgPyEhC16

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155073838192975873

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155092480741781511

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155143631503839236

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Beijing, China
July 28, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MIRauf

Consultation after US visit ?


----------



## The Eagle

Prime Minister Imran Khan meets with the Military leadership to discuss prevalent national security situation in the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Father of shaheed Muhammad Yousuf who embraced shahadat on pak afghan border. Look at his courage who is raising pakistan flag with respect presented to him after the burial of his son. Salute to this brave father. https://t.co/WYuFTKS5zX

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fatman17

#Pakistan[emoji1191]-[emoji635]#Russia agree on joint military drills in Russia in October 2019.
The drills will strengthen military co-ordination between the two countries. https://t.co/IVVRgAiOVq

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

fatman17 said:


> Father of shaheed Muhammad Yousuf who embraced shahadat on pak afghan border. Look at his courage who is raising pakistan flag with respect presented to him after the burial of his son. Salute to this brave father. https://t.co/WYuFTKS5zX
> View attachment 571484


It's always the poor that fight and sacrifice everything for the nation. May they have a blessed and peaceful life

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fieldmarshal

Pakhtoon yum said:


> It's always the poor that fight and sacrifice everything for the nation. May they have a blessed and peaceful life


Wt utter bs.

The shauhadahs have come from every segment of the society not just the poor.
Serving gen. Have seen their children die both in uniform and as civilians.
The shauhadahs have come from every rank starting from a soldier n going up to a LT gen. 
PA has the unique distinction of having the lowest ratio of soldiers to officers killed in combat.

So be proud instead slitting ur wrist on every drop of a hat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Fieldmarshal said:


> Wt utter bs.
> 
> The shauhadahs have come from every segment of the society not just the poor.
> Serving gen. Have seen their children die both in uniform and as civilians.
> The shauhadahs have come from every rank starting from a soldier n going up to a LT gen.
> PA has the unique distinction of having the lowest ratio of soldiers to officers killed in combat.
> 
> So be proud instead slitting ur wrist on every drop of a hat.


Cute, find me the son of a politician or a businessman in the army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Baigs said:


> The last 2 days incidents with 11 martyred and today crash of Army plane with 18 martyr, is some thing going wrong, is army supporting right person, who is crushing and screwing poor people and spreading hate in country in the name of reforms.



Military has nothing to do with Civil Order & Political leadership functioning in the country. Unfortunate crash & terror incidents shall not be related with Political Leadership in the country please. This is not a political discussion thread. Military of the country will work under constitution with any leadership that is elected by the people of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan is blessed with dynamic and talented youth: COAS

July 31, 2019








Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa says Pakistani nation and its armed forces have successfully withstood the challenges.

He was interacting with youth undergoing annual internship program at Inter Services Public Relations in Rawalpindi today.

He said Pakistan is blessed with dynamic and talented youth and future of Pakistan belongs to them.

The Army Chief expressed full confidence in Pakistani youth and expected them to play their due role to take Pakistan to its rightful destination.

He said Pakistan had been subjected to numerous challenges, especially during the last two decades.


----------



## CHI RULES

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Cute, find me the son of a politician or a businessman in the army.


Dear in the near past a guy from rich family serving in ISI and got education from USA belonged to Multan shed his life during an action, another guy from PA belonged to rich family Sahabzada shed his life, his portrait is there before his house in Bahria Isb. It is an honor to shed life for country many politicians themselves lost their lives due to love of country. Please do not differentiate Shaheeds on basis of rich or poor. It is a heavenly honor awarded to special ones. If you search you shall get many names.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

CHI RULES said:


> Dear in the near past a guy from rich family serving in ISI and got education from USA belonged to Multan shed his life during an action, another guy from PA belonged to rich family Sahabzada shed his life, his portrait is there before his house in Bahria Isb. It is an honor to shed life for country many politicians themselves lost their lives due to love of country. Please do not differentiate Shaheeds on basis of rich or poor. It is a heavenly honor awarded to special ones. If you search you shall get many names.


Right but it's always been mostly the poor and farmers that send their children to the army. The rich are busy hording cash


----------



## mudas777

Baigs said:


> The last 2 days incidents with 11 martyred and today crash of Army plane with 18 martyr, is some thing going wrong, is army supporting right person, who is crushing and screwing poor people and spreading hate in country in the name of reforms.



Is paying taxes is crushing and screwing the country then young man you need to live in the real world and wise up. Pakistan have lived long enough on the borrowed money and the poor people had enough chances to vote for the right people which they didn't and made the wrong choices and looters were brought into power.
I am not even fan of IK but as he is elected by the people of Pakistan deserves the time in the government. He have got the right to be judged on the next ballet box for his performance not to make his life difficult by protests on the streets.
How many people used to die while Pakistan was ruled by Mushraf and Zardari and carried on during the Nawaz time too by bombs planted by Taliban. IK was not the one who was flying the plane and crashed it deliberately or IK was not the one pulled the trigger on those brave soldiers. So don't try to find scapegoat in everything, and find the solutions rather then blaming others for any incidents. If road is washed away due to poor construction and substandard materials used learn not to blame Indian hand behind it or IK went out to damage the road at night.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

mudas777 said:


> Is paying taxes is crushing and screwing the country then young man you need to live in the real world and wise up. Pakistan have lived long enough on the borrowed money and the poor people had enough chances to vote for the right people which they didn't and made the wrong choices and looters were brought into power.
> I am not even fan of IK but as he is elected by the people of Pakistan deserves the time in the government. He have got the right to be judged on the next ballet box for his performance not to make his life difficult by protests on the streets.
> How many people used to die while Pakistan was ruled by Mushraf and Zardari and carried on during the Nawaz time too by bombs planted by Taliban. IK was not the one who was flying the plane and crashed it deliberately or IK was not the one pulled the trigger on those brave soldiers. So don't try to find scapegoat in everything, and find the solutions rather then blaming others for any incidents. If road is washed away due to poor construction and substandard materials used learn not to blame Indian hand behind it or IK went out to damage the road at night.


He has the option to leave Pakistan, but wherever he will go he has to PAY TAXES. that's LIFE.


----------



## Black Bird

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Cute, find me the son of a politician or a businessman in the army.


Simply businessmen and politation will not send their kids in Army to die for the Nation. Money is everything for them. Mostly they are Duel National they have nothing to do with Nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dreamer.

There are many politician and businessmen who have sons in the armed forces, although not a majority. Just because some are ignorant of this fact doesn't make it un-true. But this is kind of off-topic, isn't it?


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2220519288245513


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Dreamer. said:


> There are many politician and businessmen who have sons in the armed forces, although not a majority. Just because some are ignorant of this fact doesn't make it un-true. But this is kind of off-topic, isn't it?


Give me names if I'm so ignorant of the facts. You seem to be well aware of who those people are


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158673410366615552


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan Army Captain Dr. Kelash Garvada from Hyderabad Tharparkar has become the 1st officer hailing from a remote Hindu community to be promoted as a Major. The officer has earned dual decoration for meritorious service. https://t.co/6xECEYZzdO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Land Platforms

Indo-Pakistani tensions increase over New Delhi’s revocation of Kashmir’s special status

Rahul Bedi, New Delhi - Jane's Defence Weekly

08 August 2019


Tensions between India and Pakistan have escalated significantly since New Delhi announced on 5 August its decision to scrap the special constitutional status it had granted to its portion of the disputed northern region of Jammu and Kashmir about 70 years earlier.

Indian security personnel stand guard next to closed shops in Jammu on 7 August. New Delhi has deployed additional security forces to Jammu and Kashmir following its 5 August decision to revoke the state's special constitutional status. (Rakesh Bakshi/AFP/Getty Images)

In an attempt to reduce the growing hostilities between the nuclear-armed neighbours, a spokesperson for India's Ministry of External Affairs urged Pakistan on 8 August to preserve the "normal channels" of diplomatic communication and review what he described as Islamabad's "regrettable" decision to downgrade diplomatic ties and suspend trade between the two countries.

A day earlier Pakistan had expelled India's High Commissioner to Islamabad, adding that its own envoy, who has yet to assume the position, would not move to India because of New Delhi's revocation of Article 370 in the Indian constitution.


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

GC hasham hassan shaheed, Martyred during training. Given full honour at PMA Academy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Armchair

Any news on T-72B / t-90 from Russia?


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Line of Control - August 12, 2019
No PR-149/2019-ISPR

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Line of Control in Bagh sector and spent Eid with troops.

Speaking on the occasion, Army Chief said that government has initiated multiple efforts to redress Kashmir crisis. Our resolve to solve the Kashmir dispute is as strong as desire for peace.

India is trying to shift the global attention away from IOJ&K to LOC and Pakistan and for this purpose it can do anything. We must not give them any opportunity to cover up the crimes it is committing in IOJ&K. ‘Our religion teaches us peace but also to sacrifice and standing for the truth. We stand with our brothers and sisters in Kashmir and no matter how much time and whatever effort it takes, we will prove equal to the challenge, InshaAllah’, he concluded.

Pakistan Army is observing Eid solemnly in solidarity with Kashmiris under Indian occupation.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

DG ISPR
Rawalpindi - August 14, 2019
No PR-150/2019-ISPR

“Reality of Kashmir was neither changed by an illegal piece of paper in 1947 nor will any other do it now or in future. Pakistan has always stood by Kashmiris against India’s hegemonic ambitions, will always do. There can never be a compromise on Kashmir 
We shall stand in the face of tyranny, regardless of the cost. Pakistan Army is fully alive to the sanctity of Jammu & Kashmir and will remain fully ready to perform its part in line with our national duty for Kashmir cause”, COAS on independence & Kashmir Solidarity Day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jupiter2007

Pakistan will have to increase it's forces on eastern border and be ready for any mis-adventure from Indian army.


----------



## fatman17




----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164204142476349440


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi - August 21, 2019
No PR-153/2019-ISPR

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Pakistan Ordnance Factories (POF) Wah and Heavy Industries Taxila (HIT). At POF COAS inaugurated Urea Formaldehyde Moulding Compound (UFMC) Plant at Wah Nobel Chemicals Factory. The project was completed in 8 months. This new plant is equipped with latest and most economical silver catalyst technology, which will reduce the production cost.

COAS also visited POF display centre where new defence products were showcased. COAS appreciated the achievements of Research and Development Department of POF. COAS stressed upon the management of POF to adopt proactive approach for entering into joint ventures with foreign countries as well as private Sector and bringing diversification to its product range.

At HIT, COAS was shown defence manufacturing facilities including upgradations of various tanks. COAS appreciated efforts and contributions of POF and HIT in manufacturing defence and security equipment at par with international standards making defence capability robust and self reliant saving national exchequer.









__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

ghazi52 said:


> Rawalpindi - August 21, 2019
> No PR-153/2019-ISPR
> 
> General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Pakistan Ordnance Factories (POF) Wah and Heavy Industries Taxila (HIT). At POF COAS inaugurated Urea Formaldehyde Moulding Compound (UFMC) Plant at Wah Nobel Chemicals Factory. The project was completed in 8 months. This new plant is equipped with latest and most economical silver catalyst technology, which will reduce the production cost.
> 
> COAS also visited POF display centre where new defence products were showcased. COAS appreciated the achievements of Research and Development Department of POF. COAS stressed upon the management of POF to adopt proactive approach for entering into joint ventures with foreign countries as well as private Sector and bringing diversification to its product range.
> 
> At HIT, COAS was shown defence manufacturing facilities including upgradations of various tanks. COAS appreciated efforts and contributions of POF and HIT in manufacturing defence and security equipment at par with international standards making defence capability robust and self reliant saving national exchequer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/




New G-3, T-80 UD rebuild project!


----------



## Army research

Inception-06 said:


> New G-3, T-80 UD rebuild project!


Not a g3, it's something new based in ar15 platform in 7.62 nato


----------



## HRK

is it new MP-5....???


----------



## Ghost 125

n


HRK said:


> is it new MP-5....???
> View attachment 575163
> 
> View attachment 575161
> View attachment 575162


no its not , its simple old MP5 K with mate colour

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

Or it can be a 3D printed version ???


----------



## Path-Finder

Army research said:


> Not a g3, it's something new based in ar15 platform in 7.62 nato


AR with G3 box magazines. something cooked up in POF I guess


----------



## Army research

Path-Finder said:


> AR with G3 box magazines. something cooked up in POF I guess


G3 box mags, those are just standard 7.62x51 NATO mags


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

My guess MPT 76


ghazi52 said:


> Rawalpindi - August 21, 2019
> No PR-153/2019-ISPR
> 
> General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Pakistan Ordnance Factories (POF) Wah and Heavy Industries Taxila (HIT). At POF COAS inaugurated Urea Formaldehyde Moulding Compound (UFMC) Plant at Wah Nobel Chemicals Factory. The project was completed in 8 months. This new plant is equipped with latest and most economical silver catalyst technology, which will reduce the production cost.
> 
> COAS also visited POF display centre where new defence products were showcased. COAS appreciated the achievements of Research and Development Department of POF. COAS stressed upon the management of POF to adopt proactive approach for entering into joint ventures with foreign countries as well as private Sector and bringing diversification to its product range.
> 
> At HIT, COAS was shown defence manufacturing facilities including upgradations of various tanks. COAS appreciated efforts and contributions of POF and HIT in manufacturing defence and security equipment at par with international standards making defence capability robust and self reliant saving national exchequer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

A new G3 rifle clone developed by POF?
Bipod stand, red dot sight, retraceable composite stock. What else? https://t.co/KQYQkewIQI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syed_yusuf

Why is Pakistan not attacking loc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TsAr

syed_yusuf said:


> Why is Pakistan not attacking loc


What does attacking LOC means?


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164844864351219712

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Terminator

fatman17 said:


> A new G3 rifle clone developed by POF?
> Bipod stand, red dot sight, retraceable composite stock. What else? https://t.co/KQYQkewIQI
> View attachment 575329


Well IMHO POF should already have required materials and engineering experience to copy, make prototypes and modify well known designs of rifles available in abundance all over the globe. It would prove to be a great boost to our small arms inventory. Or perhaps they may still be dumb enough to produce them under license with zero R&D and intellectual gains.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi - August 24, 2019
No PR-154/2019-ISPR

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited formation Headquarters at Gilgit. 
COAS laid floral wreath on Shuhada monument. 
Addressing formation officers and troops COAS appreciated their state of readiness and moral despite challenges of weather, terrain and the enemy at the highest battlefield of the world. COAS said that we are alive to threat from Eastern Border linked to ongoing situation in IOJ&K and fully prepared to thwart any misadventure or aggression.


----------



## fatman17

Military Capabilities

Russian exercise ‘Centre 2019’ to involve 128,000 troops from seven nations

Samuel Cranny-Evans, London - Jane's Defence Weekly

22 August 2019

Follow

RSS


Military vehicles on the Tsugol training ground during ‘Vostok 2018’, the largest exercise since the Cold War. ‘Centre 2019’ will not come close to ‘Volstok 2018’ in scale, but it may demonstrate the readiness of Russian forces to conduct large scale network centric warfare. Source: Russian MoD

The 'Centre 2019' exercise scheduled by Russia for 16-21 September is expected to involve at least 128,000 personnel from seven nations, as well as 600 aircraft and up to 450 artillery systems, the TASS news agency reported on 20 August, citing the Russian Ministry of Defence Press Service.

'Centre 2019' is Russia's largest exercise scheduled for this training year. It is a series of exercises, the first stage of which is designed to demonstrate the use of command-and-control (C2) structures in "the fight against terrorism, repulsing air strikes, reconnaissance, and defensive actions," the report stated. During the second stage, "the military will go on the offensive to defeat the enemy".

The primary objective of the exercise is to verify the readiness of Russia's armed forces, while increasing the level of co-operation between participating nations. It will also show "the readiness of the military of Russia and Central Asian states to protect national interests", TASS added.

TASS quoted the MoD as saying that military contingents will be provided by China, Pakistan, India, the Kyrgyz Republic, Kazakhstan, Russia, Tajikistan, and Uzbekistan. Russia is expected to provide most of the units for the exercise.

The Caspian Flotilla is also scheduled to provide 15 vessels, including support assets, and will support ground-based operations from the Caspian Sea.

Training will be conducted across eight combined arms training ranges, including Totsky and Donguz in the Orenburg region, Adanak in Dagestan, and Ashuluk near Astrakhan, TASS reported the MoD as stating.

Further training events will be held by some partner nations using their own in-country facilities.

According to TASS, the previous 'Centre 2015' exercise involved only 95,000 personnel, 170 aircraft and units from Kazakhstan.

Russian forces expected to be involved include troops from the Caspian Flotilla, the Central Military District, Eastern Military District, Airborne Troops (VDV), and Russian Air Force Military Transport Aviation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Rebuild and Up-gradation of Tank T-8511AP. Rebuild and up-gradation of 268 x tanks T-8511AP was planned in two phases of 108 and 160 tanks each. 
Phase1 started in 2015 and rebuild / up-gradation of 108 tanks have been successfully completed and 60 tanks have been handed over to Army.


The old version







The upgraded version Bahawalpur Corps Headquarters

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GriffinsRule

Inception-06 said:


> Rebuild and Up-gradation of Tank T-8511AP. Rebuild and up-gradation of 268 x tanks T-8511AP was planned in two phases of 108 and 160 tanks each.
> Phase1 started in 2015 and rebuild / up-gradation of 108 tanks have been successfully completed and 60 tanks have been handed over to Army.
> 
> 
> The old version
> 
> View attachment 575850
> 
> 
> 
> The upgraded version Bahawalpur Corps Headquarters
> View attachment 575876



Whats part of the upgrade?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

GriffinsRule said:


> Whats part of the upgrade?



What I know the optics, electronics, new ammo and complete rebuild and overhaul of the whole Tank.
I would put the capability of these Tank somewhere between Al-Zarrar and Alkhalid class.



Dazzler said:


> day/ night fighting capable, can fire atgm, decent armor+ era, autoloader, nbc protection, modern fcs, 730 or 1000 hp engine with semiauto transmission. has been updated twice since induction. also has thermal imager.
> 
> 
> era has small shell life, usually not mounted during peace time.


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi - August 26, 2019
No PR-155/2019-ISPR

General Xu Qiliang, Vice Chairman Central Military Commission (CMC) visited GHQ with a high level delegation. Visiting dignitary had one on one meeting with COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa followed by delegation level talks.

During the meeting, matters of mutual interest, regional security, avenues to enhance bilateral defence collaboration and particularly situation in Indian occupied Jummu and Kashmir (IoJ&K) were discussed. 
COAS appreciated China’s understanding and support on all important issues particularly Kashmir.

Visiting dignitary affirmed that China greatly values its time tested relations with Pakistan and its Army and is looking forward to further solidify this relation. 
Later, an MoU was signed for enhancement of defence cooperation and capacity building of Pakistan Army. Earlier, on arrival at GHQ, the Vice Chairman CMC laid floral wreath at Yadgar-e-Shuhada. The visiting dignitary was presented guard of honour.








__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/





Indian media has banned this video
Let's go viral this video in the whole word
#PakArmyZindaBaad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

ghazi52 said:


> Rawalpindi - August 26, 2019
> No PR-155/2019-ISPR
> 
> General Xu Qiliang, Vice Chairman Central Military Commission (CMC) visited GHQ with a high level delegation. Visiting dignitary had one on one meeting with COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa followed by delegation level talks.
> 
> During the meeting, matters of mutual interest, regional security, avenues to enhance bilateral defence collaboration and particularly situation in Indian occupied Jummu and Kashmir (IoJ&K) were discussed.
> COAS appreciated China’s understanding and support on all important issues particularly Kashmir.
> 
> Visiting dignitary affirmed that China greatly values its time tested relations with Pakistan and its Army and is looking forward to further solidify this relation.
> Later, an MoU was signed for enhancement of defence cooperation and capacity building of Pakistan Army. Earlier, on arrival at GHQ, the Vice Chairman CMC laid floral wreath at Yadgar-e-Shuhada. The visiting dignitary was presented guard of honour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/



Xu Qiliang is an air force general in the People's Liberation Army Air Force (PLAAF) of the People's Republic of China. He currently serves as Vice chairman of the Central Military Commission, and was Commander of the PLAAF from 2007 to 2012.


----------



## fatman17

Industry

Malaysia expands palm oil counter-trade options

Jon Grevatt - Jane's Defence Industry

26 August 2019

Follow

RSS


The Malaysian government is progressing plans to support military modernisation through the counter-trade of palm oil, according to Defence Minister Mohamad Sabu.

In comments to the Reuters news agency on 26 August Sabu said Malaysia has started talks with six countries about deals to swap the commodity in return for military equipment. He said these countries comprised China, India, Iran, Pakistan, Russia, and Turkey.

“If they are prepared to accept a palm barter trade, we are very willing to go in that direction,” Sabu said, according to the report. “We have a lot of palm oil.”

Palm oil is one of Malaysia’s most important commodities, contributing nearly 5% to the country’s GDP with exports in 2018 reportedly worth MYR62.7 billion (USD15 billion).


----------



## ghazi52

No PR-157/2019-ISPR
Rawalpindi - August 29, 2019

COAS visited formations of Strike Corps. He was briefed on the state of operational preparedness. 
“Strike Corps has critical and decisive role in war. Your state of preparedness, training standards and high morale are very encouraging which enhance confidence”, Said COAS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167460928155201536

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/







Rawalpindi - August 31, 2019
No PR-160/2019-ISPR

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited HQs Lahore Corps & Pakistan Rangers Punjab. Briefed on border situation & operational preparedness. “ Counter Terrorism Operations have made Pakistan Army battle hardened. I am proud of my officers & soldiers who have lived up to the expectations of nation. We stay steadfast”, COAS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Director General (DG) Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) will hold a press conference tomorrow (Wednesday) at 3 Pm. As per details, the DG ISPR will interact with reporters in a wide-ranging press conference at 3 pm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168848424021704704


----------



## fatman17

It takes courage to stand infront of volley of bullets, but It takes even *more courage to send your son to do the act.*

It takes courage to assault through a minefield, but It takes even *more courage to see your brother off to such a field*.

It also takes courage to stand firm in your trenches, but it takes *nerves of steel for a wife to sit back at home and wait to see whether her husband comes back on his feet or wrapped in Pakistani flag.*

It takes courage to charge on to the enemy without thinking of your life, but it takes *ultimate guts to be a son of such a father.*

It is difficult for a father to be in the line of duty while *his daughter gets married back home,* but It is a *real test for the daughter to leave her home without having her father to see her off.*

*SALUTE to the FAMILIES of the defenders of PAKISTAN !!*

SALUTE to the DEFFENDERS of PAKISTAN, GHAZIS AND SHAHEEDS,!

*PAKISTAN DEFENCE AND MARTYRS DAY !!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

DG ISPR
@OfficialDGISPR

Thanks to media for unprecedented coverage of Defence & Martyrs Day especially concurrent repeat telecast by electronic media. COAS thanks nation for reaching out to families of Shaheeds on the eve of Martyrs Day. “Martyrs are our pride & their families our responsibility”, COAS.
4:17 AM · Sep 7, 2019·,
Replying to
@OfficialDGISPR
شکریہ جنرل آصف غفور صاحب آپ نے ٹوئٹ کرکے انڈیا کے زخموں پے نمک چھڑکا

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister Pakistan Imran khan and Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa, visited Line of Control today on eve of Defence & Martyrs day also declared as day of solidarity with Kashmiris. 






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Infantry Weapons

MSPO 2019: ZMT offers UKM-2000PE machine gun to Norway

Remigiusz Wilk, Kielce - Jane's Defence Weekly

06 September 2019

Follow

RSS


ZMT unveiled the final export version of the second generation UKM-2000PE machine gun at MSPO. Source: Remigiusz Wilk

Zakłady Mechaniczne Tarnów (ZMT) unveiled the final export version of the second generation UKM-2000PE machine gun at the International Defence Industry Exhibition MSPO being held in Kielce, Poland, from 3-6 September.

The company is offering the short-barrelled variant of the weapon in the ongoing tender in Norway for a new Light Weight Machine Gun (LWMG) to replace the MG3s currently in use, Jane's has learned.

The upgraded UKM-2000PE variant shown at MSPO is chambered in 7.62x51 mm with a 440 mm or 540 mm barrel. The weapon weighs 9-10 kg and is 1,070/1,156 mm long with retracted stock or 1,170-1,256 mm with extended stock.

The UKM-2000PE is offered in various configurations with different stocks, Picatinny/NATO Accessory Rail system, folding bipods, and soft and hard ammunition boxes.

ZMT also manufactures an upgraded UKM-2000C variant for tanks with an electric trigger to replace the existing MG3 machine gun on Polish Land Forces' Leopard 2A4/A5s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

1965 in pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Aamir Hussain

I was wondering on procurement plans of PA.

While PAF and PN is fast moving ahead with large to medium sized procurement programs in various sub fields, PA seems to be at a stand still:

Al-Khalid II....Status Unknown
New Infantry Weapon.....Status unknown
Attack Helo......Status uncertain
Procurement of an MBT other than AL Khalid.....Status unknown
IFV.....No news on where the PA doctrine is on this

Or I am ill informed???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dreamer.

I have often wondered the same. The conclusion I have reached is that maybe, just maybe high command have realised that air power and naval power is where the future of warfare lies and it is where we lack and it is also where technology matters the most, whereas in ground war you have many solutions.

And it might also be that India too has been focusing more on naval and air power compared to their ground forces and high command may feel that technology gap army to army is not that significant, and given enemy designs, it is air force and navy that need more investment. It's a matter of priorities.

But this is only my own analysis & thinking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

Aamir Hussain said:


> I was wondering on procurement plans of PA.
> 
> While PAF and PN is fast moving ahead with large to medium sized procurement programs in various sub fields, PA seems to be at a stand still:
> 
> Al-Khalid II....Status Unknown
> New Infantry Weapon.....Status unknown
> Attack Helo......Status uncertain
> Procurement of an MBT other than AL Khalid.....Status unknown
> IFV.....No news on where the PA doctrine is on this
> 
> Or I am ill informed???



well actually even paf is still confused on whether to go with f-16, j-10 or russians/european options, and pn is just making up for the lost decade of post musharaf. 

For PA, it would make sense if they go for standardization in equipment, VT-4 or AK2 for MBT rather than operate many types of equipment in same category.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*COAS, Centcom chief discuss Kashmir, Afghan issues*
By Ourpoooooo
Published: September 9, 2019







COAS General Bajwa and US Centcom Commander General McKenzie Jr lead delegation-level talks on September 9. PHOTO: ISPR

RAWALPINDI: A defence delegation from the United States led by Commander US Central Command (Centcom) General Kenneth F McKenzie Jr called on Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa at the General Headquarters on Monday.

According to a statement issued by the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), “The geo-strategic environment and regional security, including Afghanistan and Kashmir situation, were discussed in the meeting.”

The meeting comes in the wake of US President Donald Trump’s surprise move to cancel peace talks with the Afghan Taliban, citing last week’s attack in Kabul where 12 people, including a US soldier, were killed.

The Taliban have since said that Trump’s decision to cancel Afghan peace talks will cost more American lives.

In its official reaction to the sudden US move, the Foreign Office (FO) called on all sides for restraint and reminded them of the commitment to pursue peace.

“Pakistan looks for optimised engagement following earliest resumption of talks. We have learnt about the cancellation of US President Donald Trump’s meeting with the Taliban and Afghan government representatives in Camp David.”

The statement said Pakistan always condemned violence and called on all sides for restraint and commitment to pursue the process.

“Pakistan has been facilitating the peace and reconciliation process in good faith and as a shared responsibility, and has encouraged all sides to remain engaged with sincerity and patience,” it said, adding that Pakistan would continue to monitor the developments.

Reuters said on Sunday that Gen McKenzie commended Pakistan for supporting the peace efforts in Afghanistan, in the latest sign of an improvement in long-fraught relations between Washington and Islamabad. “A lot of Pakistanis have been killed by militant attacks inside Pakistan. I think Pakistan sees the benefits of a stable Afghanistan,” McKenzie said.


----------



## Dreamer.

https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/5...ls-of-pak-army-promoted-to-rank-of-lt-general

*Four Major Generals of Pak Army promoted to rank of Lt. General *

Rawalpindi: Four Major Generals of the Pakistan Army have been promoted to the rank of Lieutenant General, according to Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) on Wednesday.






The officers promoted by the army are: Major General Muhammad Aamer, Major General Muhammad Chiragh Haider, Major General Nadeem Ahmed Anjum and Major General Khalid Zia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*COAS, Military Advisor to Saudi Defence Minister discuss matters of mutual interest*

September 12, 2019






Military Advisor to His Royal Highness Minister of Defence, Kingdom of Saudi Arabia, Major General Talal Abdullah Al-Otaibi called on Chief of Army Staff, General Qamar Javed Bajwa at General Headquarters in Rawalpindi today (Thursday). 

According to Inter Services Public Relations, during the meeting, matters of mutual interest, regional security and measures to further enhance bilateral defence collaboration including Training Exchange Program were discussed. 

COAS affirmed Pakistan Army’s support towards capacity building of Royal Saudi Land Forces. 

Visiting dignitary acknowledged Pakistan Army's valuable contributions particularly towards regional peace and stability.

KSA Ambassador to Pakistan Nawaf Saeed Al Malkiy was also present during the meet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff, General Qamar Javed Bajwa has lauded the role of Army Medical Corps in saving valuable lives in the war against terrorism.

He was speaking during interaction with the commanding officers and soldiers of the Army Medical Corps at Army Medical Center Abbottabad today.

The Army Chief appreciated contributions and services of doctors and paramedic staff in providing quality healthcare to the Pakistan Army as well as common citizens.


----------



## ghazi52

Establishment of *NUST* Balochistan Campus at *Quetta*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172939958300139520
is this recent?


----------



## HRK

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172939958300139520
> is this recent?


old video .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Aamir Hussain said:


> I was wondering on procurement plans of PA.
> 
> While PAF and PN is fast moving ahead with large to medium sized procurement programs in various sub fields, PA seems to be at a stand still:
> 
> Al-Khalid II....Status Unknown
> New Infantry Weapon.....Status unknown
> Attack Helo......Status uncertain
> Procurement of an MBT other than AL Khalid.....Status unknown
> IFV.....No news on where the PA doctrine is on this
> 
> Or I am ill informed???


Additional AK1s in batches of 50 per year due to budget limitations. 
Mechanisation of infantry with APC113 hybrids 
Upgrades for the armed helos, stalled. 
120mm SP Mortar, requirement long overdue 
Additional MLRS including LR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> Additional AK1s in batches of 50 per year due to budget limitations.
> Mechanisation of infantry with APC113 hybrids
> Upgrades for the armed helos, stalled.
> 120mm SP Mortar, requirement long overdue
> Additional MLRS including LR
> View attachment 579741


Additional TOWS, ATGW, SAMs are some of the items on a very long wish list.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Aamir Hussain said:


> I was wondering on procurement plans of PA.
> 
> While PAF and PN is fast moving ahead with large to medium sized procurement programs in various sub fields, PA seems to be at a stand still:
> 
> Al-Khalid II....Status Unknown
> New Infantry Weapon.....Status unknown
> Attack Helo......Status uncertain
> Procurement of an MBT other than AL Khalid.....Status unknown
> IFV.....No news on where the PA doctrine is on this
> 
> Or I am ill informed???


To be fair to the Army, each of those programs is massive in scope and time. Once they pick, they're stuck with it for many decades, and it has to work really well in those years. Plus, local production is a guarantee across all (to an extent, even attack helicopters), so it's a huge investment, they'll tackle each at a time.

In 2018, they settled on the T129, but the US is sitting on CTS800 permits (no denial or approval), so they'll probably have to wait for a new engine (Safran Group or TEI).

Good thing is that the T129 and AH-1Z drama has given the Army a taste of the garbage the PAF and PN put up with, so the PA might take aviation production seriously. I say, upgrade the AH-1F/Ss and hold-off on new attack helicopters. Rather, work with Turkey on the ITAR-free (non-US parts) ATAK-2 and 10-ton helicopter, and get end-to-end MRO with co-production.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Inception-06

Dreamer. said:


> I have often wondered the same. The conclusion I have reached is that maybe, just maybe high command have realised that air power and naval power is where the future of warfare lies and it is where we lack and it is also where technology matters the most, whereas in ground war you have many solutions.
> 
> And it might also be that India too has been focusing more on naval and air power compared to their ground forces and high command may feel that technology gap army to army is not that significant, and given enemy designs, it is air force and navy that need more investment. It's a matter of priorities.
> 
> But this is only my own analysis & thinking.




I think the same !


----------



## ghazi52

Watch Your Step
1st February 1961 President General Ayub Khan assists Queen Elizabeth II down the steps to the lawn of his Karachi residence, where she was attending a State Banquet in her honor with Prince Philip, as part of their 16 days visit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Major Adeel was martyred near Pak-Afghan border 

Karachi: Major Adeel Shahid, a Pakistan Army Officer, who embraced martyrdom in an IED explosion on Friday, would be laid to rest in Karachi on Saturday (today).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Jane's 360

Defence


Infantry Weapons

Aselsan rolls out Alkar 81 mm mortar

Christopher F Foss, London - Jane's International Defence Review

20 September 2019

Follow

RSS


Turkish company Aselsan has completed development of its latest Alkar 81 mm mortar weapon system (MWS) using internal research and development funding. The company said production can begin as soon as orders are placed.

The Alkar 81 mm MWS leverages on experience gained from the development of the earlier Alkar 120 mm rifled MWS, which is already in service with the Turkish Gendarmerie, integrated into the rear of the locally produced 4×4 BMC Vuran mine-resistant ambush-protected (MRAP) vehicle.

Aselsan's Alkar 81 mm mortar weapon system is turntable-mounted and can be rapidly laid on to the target. (Christopher F Foss)

The mortar system has an overall footprint of 1.85×0.85×1.02 m and can be installed on armoured and soft-skinned platforms. It was integrated onto the rear of an unarmoured long-wheelbase 4×4 Land Rover Defender for trials, although comparable platforms such as the 4×4 Toyota Land Cruiser could also be used.

The system comprises the automatic barrel laying system (ABLS), recoil mechanism, and computerised fire-control system (FCS). It is fitted with an 81 mm smoothbore mortar barrel with a length of 1.6 m, with a minimum range of 100 m and a maximum range of 6,400 m depending on the projectile/charge combination.

The turntable-mounted 81 mm mortar features an electrically powered traverse of 180° in azimuth with elevation limits from 45° to 85°. It can be traversed manually if power fails.

According to Aselsan, the system can come into action and fire its first 81 mm mortar bomb within one minute and can come out of action within 10 seconds to escape counter-battery fire.

The FCS enables it to be rapidly laid onto the target with ballistic calculations being carried out using the NATO Armaments Ballistics Kernel (NABK) software. Its integral recoil system provides enough stability to the host platform that external stabilisers are not required.


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> Jane's 360
> 
> Defence
> 
> 
> Infantry Weapons
> 
> Aselsan rolls out Alkar 81 mm mortar
> 
> Christopher F Foss, London - Jane's International Defence Review
> 
> 20 September 2019
> 
> Follow
> 
> RSS
> 
> 
> Turkish company Aselsan has completed development of its latest Alkar 81 mm mortar weapon system (MWS) using internal research and development funding. The company said production can begin as soon as orders are placed.
> 
> The Alkar 81 mm MWS leverages on experience gained from the development of the earlier Alkar 120 mm rifled MWS, which is already in service with the Turkish Gendarmerie, integrated into the rear of the locally produced 4×4 BMC Vuran mine-resistant ambush-protected (MRAP) vehicle.
> 
> Aselsan's Alkar 81 mm mortar weapon system is turntable-mounted and can be rapidly laid on to the target. (Christopher F Foss)
> 
> The mortar system has an overall footprint of 1.85×0.85×1.02 m and can be installed on armoured and soft-skinned platforms. It was integrated onto the rear of an unarmoured long-wheelbase 4×4 Land Rover Defender for trials, although comparable platforms such as the 4×4 Toyota Land Cruiser could also be used.
> 
> The system comprises the automatic barrel laying system (ABLS), recoil mechanism, and computerised fire-control system (FCS). It is fitted with an 81 mm smoothbore mortar barrel with a length of 1.6 m, with a minimum range of 100 m and a maximum range of 6,400 m depending on the projectile/charge combination.
> 
> The turntable-mounted 81 mm mortar features an electrically powered traverse of 180° in azimuth with elevation limits from 45° to 85°. It can be traversed manually if power fails.
> 
> According to Aselsan, the system can come into action and fire its first 81 mm mortar bomb within one minute and can come out of action within 10 seconds to escape counter-battery fire.
> 
> The FCS enables it to be rapidly laid onto the target with ballistic calculations being carried out using the NATO Armaments Ballistics Kernel (NABK) software. Its integral recoil system provides enough stability to the host platform that external stabilisers are not required.


Alkar 81mm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> Additional TOWS, ATGW, SAMs are some of the items on a very long wish list.



Industry



CONTENT PREVIEW

Industry

Pakistan outlines industry gains despite economic constraints

Jon Grevatt - Jane's Defence Weekly

22 September 2019

Follow

RSS


Pakistan’s Ministry of Defence Production (MoDP) has pointed to some of the gains its national defence industry has achieved despite continuing economic constraints. The MoDP’s recently published 2017–18 yearbook shows advancements in major programmes and how local enterprises are positioning for future expansion.

The book also provides insight into some of Pakistan’s major military programmes across air, land, and sea domains. These include the upgrades for armoured personnel carriers (APCs) and main battle tanks (MBTs), the development of the Al‐Khalid II MBTs, the production of JF-17 Thunder multirole combat aircraft, and the development of Pakistan’s proposed next-generation fighter aircraft.

Indicating some of the pressure that local industry has been under in recent years, the report said the Pakistan Ordnance Factories Board (POF), one of the country’s largest defence enterprises, has had government subsidies reduced while production targets have increased.


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176836797244067842


----------



## ghazi52

Miranshah - September 27, 2019
No PR-179/2019-ISPR

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Miranshah and interacted with tribal elders from North and South Waziristan Districts.

COAS said that cross border terrorist incidents are gradually reducing due to solidification of Pak-Afg border especially the ongoing fencing. However, enduring peace inside Pakistan is linked to peace in Afghanistan for which Pakistan is playing its role. COAS said that Afghanistan is our Brotherly Muslim neighbor and we wish peace in Afghanistan as much for Pakistan. COAS urged tribal mashrans to continue playing their elderly role in guiding the youth. Combination of experience & wisdom of elders with energy and talent of the youth is recipe for success.

Referring to few IED incidents in recent past, COAS asked them to stay alert and watchful against those facilitators and abettors who are morphed into peaceful citizens and working for the inimical forces. COAS said that dealing with those few through force is not difficult however even at the cost casualties of security forces we deal them ensuring that peaceful citizens are not harmed. It is only with mutual cooperation that we will defeat such terrorists.

Tribal elders assured COAS that they shall continue supporting security forces in maintaining security environment. They requested COAS for speedy completion of ongoing projects besides suggesting few additional. COAS said that gradually all projects shall get realised and upon completion these projects shall bring enduring peace, stability and prosperity in the area.
Commander Peshawer Corps was present during the meeting.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi - October 3, 2019
No PR-181/2019-ISPR

Corps Commanders’ Conference presided by General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) held at GHQ today.
Forum reviewed geo strategic & national security environment and ongoing situation in IOJ&K.

Forum acknowledged effective highlighting of Kashmir dispute exposing Indian human rights violations in under siege IOJ&K during UNGA session. Forum expressed appreciations for effectively dealing foreign backed efforts at destabilising Pakistan through various machinations. Commanders reiterated resolve for befitting response to any Indian misadventure or aggression being conveyed through irresponsible media statements by Indian military commanders.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## fatman17

Sindh Rangers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Infantry Weapons
*Pakistan’s MoDP reveals orders for MANPADSs and other weapon systems in 2017–18*
*Gabriel Dominguez, London* - Jane's Defence Weekly
08 October 2019







PNS Himmat firing the ‘Harbah’ naval cruise missile in January 2018. Source: Pakistan Navy 

Pakistan's Ministry of Defence Production (MoDP) revealed in its recently released yearbook for 2017-18 that the country ordered 52 9K129 Kornet-E anti-tank guided missile weapon systems and 295 FN-16 man-portable air-defence systems (MANPADSs) during that period.

The document stated that the deal for the Russian-made Kornet-E ATGWs, which is likely to have included hundreds of missiles, was valued at USD62.46 million, while the procurement of the Chinese-made third-generation MANPADSs was valued at USD25.13 million.

According to _Jane's Infantry Weapons_ , the Kornet-E system comprises the 9M133-1 anti-tank and 9M133F-1 anti-structure missiles, the 9P163-1 GLS, along with the optional 1PN79-1 thermal sight.

The missile, which is armed with the 9N156-1 tandem-shaped charge warhead, has a stated maximum range of 5,500 m during the day and of 3,500 m at night. The warhead is claimed to be able to penetrate between 1,000 mm and 1,200 mm of vertically inclined rolled homogeneous armour (RHA) plates protected by explosive reactive armour (ERA).

The Chinese-made FN-16 is an upgrade on the FN-6 MANPADS that has been designed mainly for battlefield air defence to intercept low altitude and ultra-low altitude air targets. In particular, the FN-16 missile has an extended range of 6,000 m and the capability to pull an 18 g turn. If required, the FN-16 can also be integrated into an overall air defence system or a local air defence system.

Also purchased were 369 additional anti-tank rockets for the Pakistan Army for USD9 million to supplement the 1,430 rockets the army had ordered in 2016 to arm 158 Instalaza ALCOTAN-100 man-portable, shoulder-launched, lightweight anti-armour systems.

According to MoDP's latest yearbook, which was released in September, Pakistan also ordered 60 additional Chinese-made CM-400AKG air-launched anti-ship missiles for the air force for USD100 million.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Alcotan procurement was somewhat dubious as there were rumors of some kickbacks and corruption. Because single use rockets might suit usa but not a cash strapped country like Pakistan


fatman17 said:


> Infantry Weapons
> *Pakistan’s MoDP reveals orders for MANPADSs and other weapon systems in 2017–18*
> *Gabriel Dominguez, London* - Jane's Defence Weekly
> 08 October 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PNS Himmat firing the ‘Harbah’ naval cruise missile in January 2018. Source: Pakistan Navy
> 
> Pakistan's Ministry of Defence Production (MoDP) revealed in its recently released yearbook for 2017-18 that the country ordered 52 9K129 Kornet-E anti-tank guided missile weapon systems and 295 FN-16 man-portable air-defence systems (MANPADSs) during that period.
> 
> The document stated that the deal for the Russian-made Kornet-E ATGWs, which is likely to have included hundreds of missiles, was valued at USD62.46 million, while the procurement of the Chinese-made third-generation MANPADSs was valued at USD25.13 million.
> 
> According to _Jane's Infantry Weapons_ , the Kornet-E system comprises the 9M133-1 anti-tank and 9M133F-1 anti-structure missiles, the 9P163-1 GLS, along with the optional 1PN79-1 thermal sight.
> 
> The missile, which is armed with the 9N156-1 tandem-shaped charge warhead, has a stated maximum range of 5,500 m during the day and of 3,500 m at night. The warhead is claimed to be able to penetrate between 1,000 mm and 1,200 mm of vertically inclined rolled homogeneous armour (RHA) plates protected by explosive reactive armour (ERA).
> 
> The Chinese-made FN-16 is an upgrade on the FN-6 MANPADS that has been designed mainly for battlefield air defence to intercept low altitude and ultra-low altitude air targets. In particular, the FN-16 missile has an extended range of 6,000 m and the capability to pull an 18 g turn. If required, the FN-16 can also be integrated into an overall air defence system or a local air defence system.
> 
> Also purchased were 369 additional anti-tank rockets for the Pakistan Army for USD9 million to supplement the 1,430 rockets the army had ordered in 2016 to arm 158 Instalaza ALCOTAN-100 man-portable, shoulder-launched, lightweight anti-armour systems.
> 
> According to MoDP's latest yearbook, which was released in September, Pakistan also ordered 60 additional Chinese-made CM-400AKG air-launched anti-ship missiles for the air force for USD100 million.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The ML-1 project is of significant strategic importance as it will connect all major military centers with dual railway line on which cargo rail will move at 120 km/hour speed!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Army research

ghazi52 said:


> The ML-1 project is of significant strategic importance as it will connect all major military centers with dual railway line on which cargo rail will move at 120 km/hour speed!


Also incredibly close to the border, 
Will only be functionable before a war starts, and then only if complete air defence and air superiority is achieved otherwise it will be bombed and missiled to smithereens , 
At least that's what I'd prioritize bombing as a enemy commander

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Alcotan procurement was somewhat dubious as there were rumors of some kickbacks and corruption. Because single use rockets might suit usa but not a cash strapped country like Pakistan


Well, technically, a rocket is single use 

The issue is the launcher. The Alcotan-100 launcher is single-use, but on top of that, there's the added constraint of using a specific sight/targeting system (VOSEL). So, even if Pakistan starts manufacturing the Alcotan-100 missiles, it'll still need to import the VOSEL targeting system from Spain.

I believe we discussed this earlier with @PAR 5 . The more cost-effective solution, especially for an army as large as Pakistan, should have been to get the PD-7 sight/targeting system from Belarus with ToT. The PD-7 can fit to POF RPG-7 and provide a similar capability to the Alcotan-100/VOSEL. Basically, 80% of the gain at 20% of the cost.

And if we wanted a single-use rocket system (let's say to get a bigger ordnance load), we could've used the PD-7 as the basis and developed our own rocket around it (and make millions exporting that and doing what Spain, Sweden, etc are doing with their products). Heck, we could've just used the RPG-7 launcher as the basis to develop a new system integrated with the PD-7 (while re-using all of our existing RPG-7 stocks). 



Army research said:


> Also incredibly close to the border,
> Will only be functionable before a war starts, and then only if complete air defence and air superiority is achieved otherwise it will be bombed and missiled to smithereens ,
> At least that's what I'd prioritize bombing as a enemy commander


I agree. If the idea is to build a transportation network for defence, I'd prioritize a crazy complicated road system with redundancies, tunnels, reinforced bridges, and hidden repair depots (with concrete, planks, etc) nearby. That way, we'd be able to move 8x8 AFVs and other wheeled assets, and potentially, use fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PakShaheen79

ghazi52 said:


> The ML-1 project is of significant strategic importance as it will connect all major military centers with dual railway line on which cargo rail will move at 120 km/hour speed!



Pakistan must build critical infrastructure along Indus on both sides with multiple built and ready to built bridges for rail and road transport.


----------



## ghazi52

Omani Chief of Staff lauds Pak Army's fight against terrorism

October 15, 2019










Chief of Staff of Sultanate of Oman Lieutenant General Ahmed Bin Harith called on Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa in Rawalpindi on Tuesday and discussed matters of mutual interests.

The visiting General lauded Pakistan Army's achievements in fight against terrorism and continued efforts for regional peace and stability.

Earlier on arrival at the General Headquarters, the Chief of Staff of Oman presented guard of honor.

The visiting general laid floral wreath at Yadgar-e-Shuhada to pay homage to the martyrs.


----------



## The Eagle

Rawalpindi - October 15, 2019
No PR-185/2019-ISPR

Lieutenant General Ahmed Bin Harith Al-Nabhani, Chief of Staff, Sultan’s Armed Forces, Sultanate of Oman visited GHQ today and called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff.
During the meeting matters of mutual interest were discussed. The visiting General lauded Pakistan Army’s achievements in fight against terrorism and continued efforts for regional peace and stability.
Earlier on arrival at GHQ, the visiting dignitary was presented guard of honour . The visiting general laid floral wreath at Yadgar-e-Shuhada to pay homage to martyrs





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Karachi - October 18, 2019
No PR-186/2019-ISPR

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Karachi. During the visit COAS addressed garrison officers, attended Closing Ceremony of PACES (Physical Agility and Combat Efficiency System) Championship and witnessed training exercise of mechanised formation. COAS talked to officers about environment, challenges and the response. While speaking to troops busy in training exercise, COAS said that regardless of the advancement in warfare technology, the basic traits of soldiering are linked with maintaining high standards of training and physical fitness. COAS said that Pakistan Army takes pride in maintaining high degree of training and physical fitness standards.

COAS also awarded prizes to winner of Army PACES and Young Soldiers Paces championship. Gujranwala Corps team won the 8th Army PACES Championship while Engineer Centre team won the 7th Young Soldiers Paces Championship.
Lieutenant General Humayun Aziz, Corps Commander Karachi accompanied COAS during the visit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

https://dailythepatriot.com/the-facade-of-indian-army-warpreparedness/


----------



## fatman17

Time for the world to give more respect to Pakistan, says UK army ex-general 

Murtaza Ali ShahOctober 19,2019

Visit by Duke and Duchess of Cambridge to Pakistan is 'showcasing Pakistan as it is today'


LONDON: A retired senior British Army officer has said that Pakistan has established order within its borders under the military command of General Qamar Javed Bajwa.

In an article for the Spectator magazine, Major-General (retired) Jonathan David Shaw wrote that the visit by the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge to Pakistan is “showcasing Pakistan as it is today” rather than the past, and that the visit shows how Pakistan has transformed its internal security situation.

Jonathan Shaw recently visited Pakistan and toured various areas. The author is the former head of the SAS, as well as being the two-star in charge of Pakistan policy. In addition to his former special forces background the Oxford educated General regularly writes for the Financial Times, Telegraph and Spectator.

“When I used to go to Pakistan regularly over the period 2009-10, I saw a country facing an existential crisis. Pakistan harbours 2.7million refugees from the 1979 then 2001 invasions in Afghanistan,” wrote the army officer, noting that the real psychological turning point for the country came after the attack on the Army Public School in Peshawar in 2014 by the Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP), which killed around 158 people.

Shaw wrote that action against militants has yielded dividends for Pakistan.

“I visited the Khyber Pass section of the 833km fence, with 700 guard forts along its route, soon to be augmented by CCTV and sensor devices. This $1bn effort has choked off the Haqqani and TTP terrorist networks. And in a further sign of national CT resolve, all those on the US ‘watch-list’ in Pakistan have been arrested. Much credit for this must go to the Chief of the Army Staff, General Bajwa. He was picked as COAS over the heads of more senior officers on account of his strong pro-democracy attitudes.”

He wrote that gen Bajwa has proved himself “an able interlocutor in trying to de-escalate tensions in Yemen, between KSA and Iran, and of course in Afghanistan.”

Jonathan Shaw wrote that General Bajwa has focused on supporting the softer aspects of societal regrowth. General Bajwa told Jonathan Shaw for the Spectator article: “A strong army needs a sovereign economy.”

He added: “His character and broad vision for the overall strength of Pakistan explains why PM Imran Khan has recently extended him for a second three year term. And he is well-matched to his PM, who has shown strength and courage with his anti-corruption drive, his Peace and Prosperity agenda and his release of the Indian pilot shot down in the Pulwama incident in Kashmir this February.”

He added: “As what has become known as the ‘Bajwa doctrine’ has it, now is not the time to ask for more from Pakistan; now is the time for the world to give more respect to Pakistan.”

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

Military Capabilities

Saudi Arabia looks to mobilise foreign militaries against Iran

Jeremy Binnie, London - Jane's Defence Weekly

23 October 2019


The chiefs of staff from the six Gulf Cooperation Council states and senior officers from several other countries at the 21 October conference in Riyadh. Source: Saudi Ministry of Defence

Saudi Arabia hosted the military chiefs of staff from the five other Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC) states and several friendly countries on 21 October to talk about how to defend the region from Iranian aggression, the Saudi Ministry of Defence (MoD) announced on the same day.

"Today's meeting is to find the most appropriate ways to provide joint military capabilities that, God willing, protect vital and sensitive facilities as the region continues to suffer ongoing crises since the arrival of the Iranian revolutionary regime," the MoD quoted Saudi Chief of the General Staff General Fayyad bin Hamed al-Ruwaili as saying.

The MoD said the conference was attended by Egypt, France, Germany, Greece, Italy, Jordan, the Netherlands, Pakistan, South Korea, the United Kingdom, and the United States. It released photographs showing that at least some of the representatives were senior - but not the top - officers from their countries.

US Central Command's (CENTCOM's) General Kenneth McKenzie was present, as was Lieutenant General Seong-yong Lee, head of strategic planning for the South Korean military, and Lieutenant General Luciano Portolano, commander of the Italian Military's Joint Operations Headquarters Command.

The officers were shown the remnants of the missiles and unmanned aerial vehicles used against Saudi Arabia's Abqaiq and Khurais oil facilities on 14 September.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*COAS all praise for Baloch Regiment*






October 23, 2019

ABBOTTABAD - Chief of the Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa has praised the performance and contributions of the Baloch Regiment during peace, war as well as during internal security operations.

This he said during the Colonel Commandant installation Ceremony held at Baloch Regiment Centre in Abbottabad on Tuesday. Lieutenant General Azhar Abbass installed as new Colonel Commandant Baloch Regiment. Talking to serving and retired officers/soldiers of Baloch regiment, the Army Chief appreciated the performance and the contributions of the Baloch Regiment during peace, war as well as during internal security operations.

Earlier on arrival at Baloch Regiment Centre, the Army Chief laid floral wreath at Shuhada monument.


----------



## khanasifm

Noticed the new drama from ispr cadets are putting on the beret following US army style and the the typical army style

It’s different then use to be 

Even the brits are following same way

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Single-shot resurgence: Disposable shoulder-launched weapons evolve to face new threats


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Army to Generate Electricity for its Establishments

Pakistan Army is all set to generate electricity for its garrisons and establishments across the country to cut their expenditure on power which is estimated to be around Rs 15 billion for 240 MW.

According to the reports, the Pakistan Army is planning on harnessing renewable energy through solar parks. With an aim to establish 1-5MW solar parks in each garrison, the pilot project will generate 40MW energy and no public money will be used on solar parks for 25 years

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191332153038004224


----------



## ghazi52

*COAS, Saudi assistant defence minister discuss regional security*







Photo: ISPR

RAWALPINDI: Saudi Arabia Assistant Defence Minister Mohammed Bin Abdullah Al-Ayesh met with Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa at the General Headquarters on Wednesday.

According to the Inter-Services Public Relations, during the meeting issues of mutual interest including defence and security cooperation between both countries were discussed.

The ISPR said the army chief and Saudi assistant defence minister also spoke about the overall regional security situation.


----------



## fatman17

Border fort / post

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## khanasifm

fatman17 said:


> Border fort / post
> View attachment 588349



Where is this ? There is another one within a mile or so??
No fence yet but tank facing direction of border I guess


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi - November 11, 2019
No PR-190/2019-ISPR

Lieutenant General You Haitao, Deputy Commander of Chinese People’s Liberation Army called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at GHQ, today.
During the meeting matters of mutual interest and Army-to-Army Staff Talks were discussed.


----------



## fatman17

khanasifm said:


> Where is this ? There is another one within a mile or so??
> No fence yet but tank facing direction of border I guess


You can see the mesh fence at the top of the picture. Location unknown along the af-pak border


----------



## The Eagle




----------



## ghazi52

Nowshera - November 14, 2019
No PR-192/2019-ISPR

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Armoured Corps Centre Nowshera. Lieutenant General Sarfraz Sattar installed as colonel commandant Armoured Corps. Outgoing Colonel Commandant Lieutenant General Naveed Mukhtar (Retired) large number of serving and retired officers, soldiers and families of shaheeds attended the event.
COAS appreciated performance of Armoured Corps both in conventional and non-conventional combat.
Earlier upon arrival, COAS laid floral wreath on Shuhada’s monument.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

If the military tries to pave a path for Jadav to be released thrn I will stop supporting Pak mil. There is a reason why we make dua for God to allow us to see falsehood for what it is and allow us to see truth as it is in Friday prayers.


The Eagle said:


>


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Imran hails Pakistan Army's efforts for defending borders, ensuring internal stability*
November 15, 2019






Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa meets Prime Minister Imran Khan at PM House on Friday. — PID
Chief of Army Staff Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa called on Prime Minister Imran Khan on Friday to discuss the country's security situation and other matters.

During the meeting, held in Prime Minister House, the prevailing situation in Indian-occupied Kashmir and at the western border, and internal security issues were discussed.

The prime minister "hailed continued efforts of Pak Army in defending the borders while also ensuring internal security [and] stability facilitating ongoing socio-economic development," a statement issued by the Prime Minister's Office said.

While the statement provided no specifics, the meeting comes in the backdrop of the JUI-F-led anti-government agitation and demand for resignation of Prime Minister Imran and holding of fresh elections in the country. Under its protest's 'Plan-B', JUI-F workers have partially or fully blocked major highways and road links across the country.

The army had earlier this month said that it stood ready to assist ‘national institutions’ in accordance with the Constitution while Gen Bajwa had vowed that the security and stability achieved through national efforts in the country will not be allowed to be reversed "to suit any vested agenda".

It also comes two days after occupied Kashmir marked 100 days since India stripped the valley of its autonomy and imposed a strict communications blackout.

Tensions between Pakistan and India have been high since August 5 when the Indian government moved to bring the restive Himalayan region under direct rule, cut telecommunications and detained thousands to quell any unrest.

On the western front, three soldiers of the Pakistan Army were martyred in an improvised explosive device (IED) blast in North Waziristan tribal district on Tuesday.


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196448251131695107


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196460794852073480

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

COAS met Secretary of Iran's Supreme National Security Council Admiral Ali Shamkhani and Army Chief Major General Abdul Rahim Mousavi. 
Regional security environment and bilateral defence cooperation discussed.


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/





Risalpur - November 22, 2019
No PR-196/2019-ISPR

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Engineers Centre Risalpur today. Lieutenant General Moazzam Ejaz installed as colonel commandant Corps of Engineers. Outgoing Colonel Commandant Lieutenant General Javed Mahmood Bukhari (retired) large number of serving and retired officers, soldiers and families of shaheeds attended the event.
Speaking at the occasion COAS acknowledged role and performance of Corps of Engineers in operations, during natural calamities and for nation building projects.


----------



## ghazi52

*Two major generals promoted to lieutenant general rank*
November 25, 2019








Major generals Ali Amir Awan (R) and Muhammad Saeed were promoted to lieutenant general as IG C&IT and president of NDU respectively. — Photo courtesy Radio Pak
Major generals Ali Amir Awan and Muhammad Saeed were promoted to the rank of lieutenant general and were posted as the inspector general of Communications and Information Technology and president of National Defence University respectively, the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) announced on Monday.

The ISPR press release also announced a few other new postings including:





Lt Gen Sahir Shamshad Mirza — Dawn/File



Lt Gen Sahir Shamshad Mirza as the chief of general staff





Lt Gen Nadeem Zaki Manj — Photo courtesy ISPR webiste



Lt Gen Nadeem Zaki Manj as the director general of Strategic Plans Division Force





Lt Gen Nauman Mahmood — Dawn/File



Lt Gen Nauman Mahmood appointed the commander of Peshawar Corps


Lt Gen Muhammad Amir as adjutant general


Lt Gen Shaheen Mazhar Mehmood as the commander of Mangla Corps


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi - November 25, 2019
No PR-198/2019-ISPR

Major General Hazza bin Khalil Muhammad Al-Shahwani, Commander Qatar Emiri Guard called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at GHQ, today.
During the meeting matters of mutual / professional interest and regional security situation were discussed. The visiting dignitary appreciated professionalism of Pakistan Army and expressed his desire for increased Pakistan-Qatar defence collaboration.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Jhelum - December 4, 2019
No PR-203/2019-ISPR

President Islamic Republic of Pakistan Dr. Airf Alvi today visited Army marksmanship Firing Ranges near Jhelum to witness closing ceremony of 39th Pakistan Army Rifle Association (PARA) Central Meet, the mega shooting competition of the country.
President was received by Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa.
A total of 953 firers from three services, Civil Armed Forces, Team Ex Punjab, KPK, Islamabad Police, Airport Security Force, Lahore Garrison Shooting Gallery and Federal Rifle Association participated in 25 events during the four weeks long PARA meet. War Wounded officers and soldiers who had overcome various levels of combat disabilities also participated in the event. Pakistan Army scored maximum points to become champion in Inter Services Firing Competition.
Dr. Arif Alvi awarded the trophies and medals to the winners and runners up in each shooting category. Biggest Military Shooting honour "The Master at Arms Trophy was awarded to Sepoy Muhammad Nadeem of Mangla Corps. The President’s Cup National Challenge Match Trophy was awarded to Lieutenant Colonel (retired) Idress Rasheed of Army team. The Prime Minister “Skills at Arms” big bore National Challenge Match was won by Pakistan Navy. COAS Rifle and Pistol Match was won by Pakistan Army. Chief of Naval Staff rifle match and Chief of Air Staff pistol match both were won by Pak Army. The “Best Shot Match Trophy” Group - 2 was awarded to Sepoy Clerk Saqib Ali Khan.
While interacting with participants, President appreciated the shooters on their excellent standard of marksmanship. He said that shooting is one of the basic soldiering skills and mastery in this is a proud achievement. The best way to pay homage to our Shuhada is through our contributions to the national strength in pursuit of national objectives, President concluded.


----------



## ghazi52

*From soldiers to generals': Pakistan Army ready to take on any challenge, says COAS*
December 5, 2019





General Qamar visited strike corps during its winter collective training near Bahawalpur. PHOTO: ISPR

Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Bajwa has said that Pakistan Army is a well-trained force ready to deal with any challenge threatening the country defence.

The remarks were made during his visit to Strike Corps during its winter collective training near Bahawalpur, where he witnessed training exercise for conduct of “transfrontier offensive operations.”


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202603486942318592
“Strike Corps of Pakistan Army has decisive role during the war. Such exercises enhance confidence for exploiting their optimal combat potential,” the army chief was quoted as saying by ISPR, the military’s media wing.

“Pakistan Army from soldiers to generals is a well trained and battle hardened cohesive force ready to take on any challenge confronting defence and security of Pakistan.”


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202603486942318592

The COAS appreciated high standards of training displayed by all participants including PAF and “especially hailed participation and display of high standard of training by the contingent of Royal Saudi Land Forces (RSLF)”.

Senior corps commanders, IG Training and Evaluation, commander Army Air Defence Command, senior PAF officers and Deputy Commander Royal Saudi Land Forces (RSLF) Major General Ahmed Bin Abdullah Al Moqrin were also present on the occasion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*Product in service* *Qnt*
*Al-Khalid* (Main battle tank) 300
*BM-21 9K51 GRAD* (Multiple rocket launcher) 40
*BTR-70* (Wheeled armoured personnel carrier) 169
*COBRA* (Wheeled armoured personnel carrier) 10
*LAZAR 2* (Mine protected carrier) 23
*M109A2* (Self-propelled howitzer) 150
*M110A2* (Self-propelled howitzer) 40
*M113A3* (Tracked armoured personnel carrier) 1600
*M48* (Main battle tank) 345
*M901* (Self-propelled guided missile system) 24
*MaxxPro* (Mine protected carrier) 160
*Model 56* (Howitzer) 110
*Shorland S55* (Wheeled armoured personnel carrier) 24
*T-55* (Main battle tank) 50
*T-80UD* (Main battle tank) 320
*TOW BGM-71* (Anti-tank guided missile launcher) 5500
*Tupe 59* (Towed howitzer) 400
*Type 54-1* (Towed howitzer) 250
*Type 56* (Mortar) 200
*Type 59* (Main battle tank) 1200
*Type 69* (Main battle tank) 2500
*Type 85-IIM* (Main battle tank) 300
*Type 96* (Towed howitzer) 143
*UR-416 M* (Wheeled armoured personnel carrier) 454
*ZU-23 (2A13)* (Anti-aircraft machine gun) 10
*This estimate is updated to 2013. some equipment belongs to Civilian Armed Forces.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

1951: Pak-Afghan Border Checkpost, Torkham.

*
How peaceful were the days!!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

VN1 Live fire

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi - December 11, 2019
No PR-205/2019-ISPR

Mr Denis Valentinovich Manturov, Minister of Industry & Trade of Russian Federation called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at GHQ, today.
During the meeting matters of mutual interest were discussed. Both reiterated the desire to further enhance bilateral relations for peace & stability and economic prosperity of the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Photo: ISPR


KAMRA: Chief of the Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa lauded the achievements of Pakistan Air Force on Thursday, stated Director General Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) Major General Asif Ghafoor.

According to the ISPR, visited Pakistan Aeronautical Complex Kamra today.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1205087792805679104

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

Aselpod

Lgb nose cone ???

Jf block ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mr. Zalmay Khalilzad, US Special Rep for Afg Recon called on COAS at GHQ. US Amb in Pakistan Mr. Paul W Jones was also present. Regional security situation with particular reference to ongoing Afg recon process was discussed.


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

Windjammer said:


>



Myriam safdar on jail duty ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Captain now Major Abid Zaman from Swabi KPK lead the SSG Al-Zarrar team who entered APS Peshawar after the terrorists had taken hostages.
The terrorists were given detailed maps of the school by their local helpers , who got arrested later.
Major Abid and his team restricted terrorist movement and killed them all.
He was injured during the operation and made a full recovery.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1207284750458720256

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GriffinsRule

I'm sure Musharraf has a lot of support within SSG cadres so this might not be a coincidental visit. I'm sure many people, including myself, are angry at how the judiciary has not been working for the last few years now


----------



## khanasifm

ghazi52 said:


> Captain now Major Abid Zaman from Swabi KPK lead the SSG Al-Zarrar team who entered APS Peshawar after the terrorists had taken hostages.
> The terrorists were given detailed maps of the school by their local helpers , who got arrested later.
> Major Abid and his team restricted terrorist movement and killed them all.
> He was injured during the operation and made a full recovery.



He also was in one the programs mahaaz I think he got injured due to one of the terrorist exploded the explosive belt he was wearing and committed suicide

He looked like pashto speaking and was speaking in Urdu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

fatman17 said:


> VN1 Live fire
> View attachment 593371



Love the rims dude


----------



## hassan1




----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1209118182742659072

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*COAS Bajwa pays tribute to Quaid-e-Azam on 144th birth anniversary*






Photo: ISPR

KARACHI: Chief of the Army Staff (COAS) Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa visited the Quaid's mausoleum on Wednesday to pay tribute to the founder of the nation on the occasion of his 144th birth anniversary.

The nation celebrated the 144th birth anniversary of Quaid-i-Azam Mohammad Ali Jinnah today with traditional zeal and respect, and renewed commitment to work hard for the progress and prosperity of the country.

The army chief visited Jinnah's mausoleum where he paid tribute to the vision of the Quaid-e-Azam for a separate homeland for Muslims.

“Quaid’s vision about creation of Pakistan based on the Two Nation theory is an even more acknowledged reality today. We can’t thank him enough for having got us Pakistan. Even in most difficult times, all Pakistanis including minorities have come together without compromise on respective identity. His vision will always guide the way for us to take Pakistan ahead following principles of Faith, Unity and Discipline," the ISPR quoted the army chief as saying.

Jinnah was born on December 25, 1876 in Karachi. A lawyer and a politician by profession, he served as the leader of All-India Muslim League from 1913 until Pakistan’s independence on August 14, 1947.

Following Pakistan’s independence, Jinnah held the position of the nation’s first governor general until his death on September 11, 1948. The day began with special prayers in mosques for the peace, progress and prosperity of the country.

A change of guards’ ceremony was also held at the mausoleum of Quaid-i-Azam in Karachi. A smartly turned out contingent of the Pakistan Military Academy took over the guard duty from Pakistan Air Force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Christians who laid down their lives for Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

fatman17 said:


> Christians who laid down their lives for Pakistan
> View attachment 595646


Allah bless them and forgive their mistakes for they fought for millions of innocent Muslim brothers.


----------



## khanasifm

fatman17 said:


> Christians who laid down their lives for Pakistan
> View attachment 595646



I only see pak who laid down their life rest is foo bar

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## StormBreaker

khanasifm said:


> I only see pak who laid down their life rest is foo bar


Pakistan above all !!!

Calling them Christians make them feel different but they aren’t, we are first Pakistanis and as we have a good Islamic Background, naturally we adopted the Teaching Of Prophet Muhammad SA to respect other religions.

This is the difference between us and the ugly rss rats

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Gen Bajwa visits Karachi Corps, Pakistan Rangers Sindh formations*








KARACHI: Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa praised the "state of readiness for response" of the Karachi Corps, Pakistan Rangers Sindh formations on Friday.

According to a statement by the ISPR, the army chief visited Karachi Corps, Pakistan Rangers Sindh formations.

The army chief's visit comes in the backdrop of heightened tensions between India and Pakistan. On Thursday, Indian forces' unprovoked aggression across the Line of Control (LoC) resulted in the martyrdom of two Pakistan Army soldiers.

Pakistan Army effectively responded to Indian shelling.

Prime Minister Imran Khan on Thursday said India will conduct a false flag operation in Azad Kashmir to divert the world's attention from its contentious citizenship law which has triggered protests in the entire country.

"I am telling you now, Modi will use this [protests in India] to do something in Azad Kashmir," said the prime minister. "I informed Gen Bajwa about this and he told me that Pakistan Army is ready for India."

Prime Minister Imran said that Modi had thousands of Muslims massacred in Gujarat and was also responsible for injuring thousands of Kashmiris in the occupied valley through pellet guns.

"I want you to listen to my prediction. The people of India will stand up against Modi. Not only Muslims but Hindus, Sikhs and Christians," he said. "They know that what he is about to do in India is the same what Hitler did 60-70 years ago against the Jews."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fatman17

Army / FWO Reconstruction Work in FATA.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## fatman17

*Talha [M113]*
​APC TALHA has been designed and manufactured Heavy Industries Taxila (HIT). The Talha's design is based on the M113, one notable difference being the positions of the engine and driver station. There is a flexibility in the design that the engine compartment can accommodate power pack with 212/265 HP Detroit diesel 6v53/T turbo charged engine. TALHA is an all terrain, amphibious infantry support vehicle with 12.7 mm machine gun as its main armaments. Adequate crew compartment space provides excellent crew comfort. Survivability is enhanced through use of external fuel tanks. Various forms of bolt-on armor can be added to enhance protection of the vehicle. Design of Talha is very close to American M113-A2-Mk1. But at the same time there some major differences, for example Talha's cruising range is 20-25 kilometers more than that of M113. Positions of the engine and driver's station are opposite. In addition to that there are provisions for firing ports and periscopes.

The decision to develop the Talha made after US sanctions imposed on Pakistan made it impossible for HIT to continue manufacturing the M113. Pakistan army has already placed an order for initial 250 of these APCs, which were to be delivered over the period of two years by 2005-06. By one report, the Pakistan army planned to include 2,000 of these machines by the year 2010. The Al-Talha was marketed for export and was displayed at the IDEAS 2002 defence exhibition, Karachi, in 2002.

In November 2004 an Iraqi delegation ordered 44 Talha APCs. In March 2006 the Multi-National Security Transition Command-Iraq (MNSTC-I) finalised the distribution to the Iraqi Army of Pakistan's Heavy Industry Taxila (HIT)-manufactured Talha tracked armored personnel carriers (APCs). Iraq was the first export confirmed customer for the amphibious Talha. Equipped with mounts for 7.62 mm or 12.7 mm machine guns, the Talha APC was developed by HIT based on the BAE Systems Ground Systems Division (formerly United Defense) M113 APC manufactured in Pakistan on licence. HIT signed a contract with the Iraqi Ministry of Defence in November 2004 for delivery of 44 Talhas, 60 Al Mohafiz Security Vehicles and 300 Aahan Armoured Guard Posts. The total value of the contract is about USD31 million. Following initial deliveries in March 2005, the Iraqi Army distributed 14 Talhas to its 3rd Division, which is responsible for security in north-western Iraq, while the remaining 30 vehicles have been issued to 9th Mechanised Division based in Taji near Baghdad.

The Al-Hadeed ARV is fitted with a roof-mounted hydraulically operated crane that can lift 3 tonnes. A hydraulic winch is mounted in the rear of the vehicle leading out through the lowered rear ramp. It can be used to recover vehicles weighing up to 20 tonnes when the two rear hydraulic stabilisers are lowered. There are at least two fire-support versions of the standard Talha APC. The Mouz is fitted with a pedestal-mounted Swedish Saab Bofors Dynamics RBS-70 laser-guided surface-to-air missile (SAM) system. This can also be removed from the Mouz and deployed on the ground. A roof-mounted 12.7 mm machine gun (MG) is provided for local defence. The Maaz is armed with the locally manufactured 3,000 m range Baktar Shikan anti-tank guided weapon (ATGW) and a 12.7 mm MG for local defence.

HIT has also proposed an armoured infantry fighting vehicle (AIFV) based on the upgraded M113 called the Al-Hamza. This has firing ports in the rear troop compartment and a roof-mounted Chinese WAT 314T turret, armed with a 25 mm cannon and 7.62 mm co-axial MG. Finally, there is a stretched load carrier based on a modified M113 series chassis called the Al-Qaswa.

old article but informative.

*Saad [M113]*
​ APC SAAD has been designed and manufactured by Heavy Industries Taxila (HIT). There is flexibility in the design and the engine compartment can accommodate power pack with 408 hp engine. German Deutz Power Pack 408 HP with Allison Automatic Transmission TX 200-5C has been fitted. SAAD is all terrain, amphibious infantry support vehicle with 12.7 mm machine gun as its main armament and 6 x firing ports. Adequate crew compartment space provides excellent crew comfort. Survivability is enhanced through use of external fuel tanks. Various forms of bolt-on armour can be added to increase armour protection of the vehicle. The vehicle can move upto 72 kmph, whereas it can maintain 30 kmph speed on 10% slope. The vehicle has optional features like Add on Armour, NBC Kit and Air Conditioning System. This APC is also suitable as a weapon carrier platform due to its special design and is suitable for carrying Anti aircraft / anti tank missile systems.

Expected to enter production at HIT in 2008 or 2009, the Saad APC was similar to the Talha but has a longer chassis and six road wheels on either side, giving it greater internal volume and payload. While the M113 series and Talha are powered by a US Detroit Diesel 6V-63 series engine coupled to an Allison TX 100-1 automatic transmission, the Saad has a new German powerpack. This consists of an MTU 6V TE20 V-6 diesel developing 350/400 hp, coupled to a German ZF LSG 1000 automatic transmission. This gives a higher power-to-weight ratio and increased top speed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1217083048514195458





DG ISPR
@OfficialDGISPR
·

CCC. Geo strat, regional & national security envmt reviewed. IS, situation along bdrs, LOC and IOJ&K discussed. Forum reviewed evolving security situation in the Middle East with reference to US-Iran stand off and it’s implications on regional peace and stability.(1/2).






DG ISPR
@OfficialDGISPR

Statements of Indian mil ldrship against Pak are irresponsible rhetoric with implications on regional peace and stability. “We shall cont to play our resp & positive role for regional peace without compromising national security & def of motherland at whatever cost”, COAS.(2/2).


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## fatman17

"Durand Border". 
The work will continue; snow or rain, hail or storm, PTM or TTP. [emoji91]

Cc: @Aliwazirna50 @mjdawar https://t.co/A2ooztjbhp

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dreamer.

*Maj Gen Babar Iftikhar replaces Asif Ghafoor as DG ISPR *
Dawn.com | Naveed SiddiquiUpdated January 16, 2020

Maj Gen Babar Iftikhar will replace Maj Gen Asif Ghafoor as the new head of the military's media wing, the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) confirmed in a statement on Thursday.

Maj Gen Ghafoor's new assignment will be as the General Officer Commanding Okara.

The announcement comes as Army Chief Gen Qamar Javed called on Prime Minister Imran Khan. During the meeting, professional matters relating to the military were discussed, _DawnNewsTV_ reported quoting sources.

The outgoing DG ISPR, Maj Gen Ghafoor, took to Twitter to thank "everyone I have remained associated with during the tenure".

"My very special thanks to media all across. Can’t thank enough fellow Pakistanis for their love and support," he wrote, conveying his best wishes to the new DG ISPR.



Ghafoor also posted a farewell message on his personal Twitter account, thanking the public for their support. "Stay strong, continue doing your bit for Pakistan. Stay blessed," he wrote.



*Who is Maj Gen Babar Iftikhar?*
Maj Gen Iftikhar was commissioned in 6 Lancers in March 1990. He is a graduate of the Command and Staff College Quetta, National Defence University Islamabad and Royal Command and Staff College Jordan. The General Officer carries with him a rich command, staff and instructional experience.

He has served as Brigade Major in an Armoured Brigade, Brigadier Staff in an Infantry Division in North Waziristan and Chief of Staff in Corps Headquarters. He has commanded an Armoured Brigade and Infantry Brigade in North Waziristan (Operation Zarb-i-Azb). He also served on the faculty of Pakistan Military Academy and National Defence University Islamabad. He is married with four sons. An avid reader and golfer, Maj Gen Iftikhar was presently commanding an Armoured Division before being appointed as DG ISPR.

*Profile: Maj Gen Asif Ghafoor*
Maj Gen Asif Ghafoor was appointed as the DG ISPR in December 2016. He had replaced Lt Gen Asim Bajwa.

According to the ISPR website, Maj Gen Ghafoor was commissioned on Septemeber 9, 1988, in 87 Medium Regiment. He is a graduate of Command & Staff College Quetta, Command & Staff College Bandung (Indonesia) and NDU Islamabad. He holds a master’s degree in strategic studies.

The general has held various staff, instructional and command assignments including Brigade Major Infantry Brigade, Assistant Military Secretary MS Branch, GHQ, Directing Staff Command & Staff College Quetta and Director Military Operations in Military Operations Directorate, GHQ. He has commanded his parent unit in Operation Al-Mizan, Artillery Brigade at the Line of Control, Infantry Brigade on the eastern border and a Division at Swat, Malakand. Maj Gen Ghafoor is a recipient of the COAS Commendation Card for operations in Bajaur in 2008.


----------



## ghazi52

*Army rescues 22 LUMS students stuck in snow-hit GB district*







Image from the Inter–Services Public Relations (ISPR) shows the students from the Lahore University of Management Sciences (LUMS) being airlifted to safety by the Pakistan Army.—Photo: ISPR 

The Pakistan Army on Monday rescued 22 students stranded in the snow-hit area of Rattu in Glilgit Baltistan's Astore district, the Inter–Services Public Relations said.

The students from the Lahore University of Management Sciences (LUMS) had been stranded in the area for the past five days with harsh weather conditions prevailing throughout, the military's media wing said. 

According to the ISPR, the university administration had approached the army after which Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa "directed for their immediate heli-lifting".







Image from the Inter–Services Public Relations (ISPR) shows the students from the Lahore University of Management Sciences (LUMS) after being rescued by the Pakistan Army.—Photo: ISPR 

The "students had gone for skiing to Gilgit and were stuck there for the last five days due to heavy snow and landslides," the army's media wing said.


----------



## fatman17




----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan’s Armed Forces*
This is an article published in our December 2017/ January 2018 Issue.

By
Brian Cloughly
-
May 7, 2018



Pakistan Air Force Chengdu JF-17/Pulqui-111 (Photo: Shimin Gu)



 
_*President Trump’s ‘Remarks on the Strategy in Afghanistan and South Asia’ of 21 August, 2017 were regarded unfavourably by Pakistan. The government, opposition politicians, media and the army reacted forcefully to Mr Trump’s observation that the United States could “no longer be silent about Pakistan’s safe havens for terrorist organisations. We have been paying Pakistan billions and billions of dollars, at the same time, they are housing the very terrorists we are fighting . . . that must change immediately.”*_

Official refutation by Pakistan’s foreign ministry included the avowal that “No country in the world has suffered more than Pakistan from the scourge of terrorism, often perpetrated from outside our borders. It is, therefore, disappointing that the US policy statement ignores the enormous sacrifices rendered by the Pakistani nation in this effort.” The National Assembly, in a rare show of cross-party unity, declared that it “unanimously rejects the unacceptable targeting of Pakistan by US President Trump . . .”

In a media release the Chief of Army Staff (COAS), General Qamar Bajwa, said “We have done a lot towards [achieving peace in Afghanistan] and shall keep on doing our best, not to appease anyone but in line with our national interest and national policy,” and the prominence of the army in Pakistan was demonstrated on 23 August when the US ambassador in Islamabad, Mr David Hale, called on the COAS and “briefed [him] about new US Policy.” It is the army that has most influence on Pakistan’s defence posture and even other aspects of government policy, to an extent unusual in democracies, and the implications of the US president’s strictures and especially his supportive stance regarding India have been acutely felt by the armed forces.

Although deeply involved in domestic terrorist campaigns, and having lost over 6,800 soldiers killed in counter-terrorist operations and extremist attacks since they began in 2002, Pakistan’s armed forces concentrate tactical and strategic planning on preparation for conflict with India. Following the war of 1971, relations between India and Pakistan were moderately tranquil until the situation in the Indian-administered region of Kashmir deteriorated in the 1990s when there were many incidents of violence initiated by local and foreign militants seeking separation from India. Concurrently there was a marked rise in mutual distrust, largely because India alleged and continues to assert forcefully that Pakistan supports terrorists who are active there and elsewhere in the country, but also because Pakistan objects to what it regards as brutal suppression of Muslims by Indian security forces.

It had been hoped that the unscheduled but widely welcomed stopover in Lahore (en route from Kabul to Delhi) by India’s Prime Minister Narenda Modi in December 2015, when he had cordial discussions with his Pakistani counterpart, Nawaz Sharif, would serve to reduce reciprocal hostility, but confrontation continued along the Line of Control dividing the disputed territory in 2016-2017, involving many exchanges of small arms, mortar and artillery fire that caused the deaths of a small (and disputed) number of civilians and military personnel. Politicians and media in both countries have indulged in combative nationalist rhetoric, and the possibility of more serious conflict has greatly increased. In October 2016 Mr Modi stated that “the mothership of terrorism is a country in India’s neighbourhood,” and observed that “this country shelters not just terrorists. It nurtures a mindset. A mindset that loudly proclaims that terrorism is justified for political gains. It is a mindset we strongly condemn.” His forum was a meeting in Goa of leaders of the BRICS nations — Brazil, Russia, India, China and South Africa — attended by Presidents Putin and Xi Jinping, neither of whom endorsed Mr Modi’s statements.

In 2007 Pakistan’s government authorised military action to eradicate extremists in the Federally Administered Tribal Areas (FATA), abutting Afghanistan, and since then the army has conducted ten major operations in that region, aimed at subduing and killing terrorists. Many units were redeployed from the eastern border and initially experienced problems such as vehicle ambush casualties because they lacked counter-terrorism (and COIN) expertise, but training programmes were established and after a hesitant start the overall campaign has been markedly successful. Most aerial ground attack has been by army helicopters, but the air force has flown a large number of F-16 sorties, mainly delivering laser-guided bombs, and air force-army cooperation procedures, notably in command and control and gathering and exchange of tactical intelligence, have greatly improved. Initially the F-16s had to rely on Google Earth to assist in strike planning, but Goodrich DB-110 electro-optical reconnaissance pods were acquired in 2009. Additionally, a C-130 was fitted with a FLIR Systems Star Safire III EO/IR sensor ball for detection of ground movement.






A PAF C-130B outfitted for FLIR Star Safire III EO/iR sensor for counter-insurgency operations.
In February 2017 the government extended the sphere of responsibility of the armed forces (almost exclusively the army and the paramilitary Rangers) to the rest of the country with the aim of “indiscriminately eliminating residual/latent threat of terrorism” in Operation Radd-ul-Fasaad, the eleventh counter-terrorism drive.

In June 2016 the army stated that 490 soldiers had been killed in the course of Zarb-e-Azb, while some 3,500 militants were killed and “over a period of two years, an area of 3,600 sq km in North Waziristan [was] cleared of terrorists.”

As noted above, in spite of the sizeable military commitment to countering domestic terrorism, which involves much expenditure on operating costs, some of which has been borne by the US, the armed forces consider India to be the greater challenge to Pakistan’s security. In this they are supported by the government, as evidenced by the March 2016 statement by the then Foreign Affairs Adviser Sartaj Aziz (now deputy chairman of the Planning Commission) that “India, not terrorism, is the biggest threat to the region.” At a US Congressional hearing in May 2017 the Director of the Defence Intelligence Agency, Lt General Vincent Stewart, noted that India “is considering punitive options to raise the cost to Islamabad for its alleged support to cross-border terrorism,” and in June India’s Minister of State for Home Affairs, Hansraj Ahir, said that “Pakistan continues to be a chronic disease for [India] despite the government’s sustained efforts to contain it.”

Accordingly, Pakistan’s defence posture, force structure development, and equipment procurement continue to focus on what it regards as its major threat. The Pakistan Navy (PN), long the most neglected service, is to receive four Chinese F-22P frigates being built in Pakistan. Other major acquisitions involving China include eight Type-039A/Type-041 submarines, of which four are to be built in Karachi, as are six Type-022 Houbei stealth catamaran missile boats and four Azmat Class fast attack craft of which the third was commissioned in July 2017. Under an agreement of June 2016 the PN’s three Agosta 90B (Khalid Class) submarines are being upgraded sequentially by Turkey’s Savunma Teknolojileri Mühendislik ve Ticaret (STM).

*SUICIDE BOMBINGS*

2002-1 2010-49

2003-2 2011-41

2004-7 2012-39

2005-4 2013-43

2006-7 2014-25

2007-54 2015-19

2008-59 2016-19

2009-76 2017-15*

(*To August 17)

_Source: South Asia _

_ Terrorism Portal (India)_

The army continues to develop the al Khalid tank in conjunction with China, and in November 2016 a $600 million agreement was signed with Ukraine for supply of 200 engines and for technical support in maintenance and modernisation of other tanks and armoured vehicles. Among other Chinese equipments developed and manufactured in Pakistan are the HJ-8 ATGW system, the Type 54 heavy machine gun, and NORINCO’s A-100 MLRS. All its 250 self-propelled 155mm artillery guns are US-supplied M-109s or M110s, and most of its heavier towed artillery is similarly sourced.





The Pakistan Air Force will receive a total of 12 AH-1Z Cobra attack helicopters by the end of 2018.(Photo: Pakistan Air Force) - delivery now suspended.
The Pakistan Air Force (PAF), with 76 F-16s, had hoped to acquire a further two single-seat F-16C and six twin-seat F-16D Block 52 aircraft, but although it had been agreed that Pakistan would contribute only $270 million of their cost, with the remainder coming from US Foreign Military Financing (FMF), in May 2016 the State Department advised that Pakistan would have to “put forward national funds” for the purchase, after Congress objected to the FMF subsidy. It appears that the arrangement had lapsed, although in March 2017 the CAS said that talks with the US were continuing. The US is, however, abiding by the 2015 agreement to supply the army with 12 Bell AH-1Z Viper attack helicopters under FMS terms. A statement from Bell Helicopter confirmed that the “award for the 12 AH-1Z Vipers is a government to government transaction between Pakistan and the US as part of a Foreign Military Sales (FMS). Bell Helicopter looks forward to supporting the Pakistan Army with the world’s most advanced attack helicopter, the H-1, to aid Pakistan’s national defense.” In August 2017 the PAF accepted a request to provide instructors to train Turkish F-16 pilots but the arrangement fell through because the US must give permission for any third party involvement in use of the aircraft, and declined to do so.

The Chief of Air Staff said in April 2017 that the PAF required a new combat aircraft type to complement its F-16s and JF-17s (the latter a joint venture with China, being manufactured at the Pakistan Aeronautical Complex at Kamra, near Islamabad), for which there are “Chinese and Russian options.” (The JF-17 is to be “powered for the foreseeable future” by the Russian-built RD-93 engine.) In August 2017 it was announced that Russia had delivered four Mil Mi-35M assault helicopters to the army, and it is possible that a total of thirty could be acquired. Cooperation with Russia, a major supplier of defence hardware and technology to India, was broadened by an August 2017 Letter of Understanding (LoU) signed by the Kalashnikov Concern and the military-directed Pakistan Ordnance Factories (POF) to jointly market and supply small arms to the civilian market. It is assessed that this collaboration is likely to deepen and extend to include military hardware. In September-October 2016, 70 Russian and 130 Pakistan army troops joined in the first ever military exercise involving both countries, called ‘Friendship 2016’.





Pakistan Air Force Chengdu JF-17/Pulqui-111 (Photo: Shimin Gu)
Cooperation with China includes joint exercises with the PLA’s individual services. In 2017 the navies had a minor exercise in the Indian Ocean (centred on a PLA-Navy visit to Karachi in June by the destroyer Changchun, frigate Jingzhou, and replenishment ship Chaohu); and the air forces combine in the Shaheen series of exercises (in which it is notable that the PAF does not deploy F-16s, which it did in 2016 when participating in exercises Anatolian Eagle in Turkey and Red Flag in the US). In October 2016, Pakistani and Chinese troops took part in a two-week exercise, YOUYI-VI 2016, at the National Counter Terrorism Training Centre near Islamabad.

The Chief of Army Staff (COAS), General Bajwa, and the Chief of Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Sohail Aman, visited Beijing in 2017 to attend the 90 anniversary of the founding of the PLA on 1 August, and among other comments the COAS noted “defence collaboration in numerous joint projects,” and the expanding “professional collaboration between PLA and Pakistan army.” Although expressing gratitude to China for “its unflinching support to our perspective at all international forums, may it be expansion of Nuclear Suppliers Group, Kashmir issue, or Pakistan’s full membership of Shanghai Cooperation Organization,” he made no comment on China’s stance in the then confrontation with India in the Bhutan region, along the disputed Line of Actual Control, which was resolved in late August.

As noted in the Asian Military Review in March 2017, Pakistan’s Army Aviation Corps is acquiring eight Airbus H-125M Fennec armed reconnaissance helicopters to complement the US-supplied Vipers. Although Airbus Helicopters (formerly Eurocopter) is multinational, it is headquartered in Marseilles and the French government exercises considerable influence on its commercial activities. It thus appears that the comment by French defence minister Gerard Longuet in India in May 2011 that his country had decided to cease sales of military equipment to Pakistan because it did not wish to be regarded as “feeding Pakistan’s military ambitions” may be to a degree inoperative. In December 2016 it was reported that the French multinational Thales (represented at Pakistan’s annual International Defence Exhibition and Seminar, IDEAS, in Karachi in November) had been in discussions about provision of an air defence system, although in March 2017 the army formally took over an unspecified number of Chinese LY-80 (HQ-16) medium-range surface-to-air missiles.

*Counter-Terrorist Operations 2007-2017*

2007: Operation Rah-i-Haq-I in Swat

2008: Operation Rah-i-Haq-II in Swat

2008: Operation Sirat-i-Mustaqeem in Khyber Agency

2008: Operation Sherdil in Bajaur Agency

2009: Operation Rah-i-Haq-III in Swat

2009: Operation Black Thunderstorm in Buner and Swat

2009: Operation Brekhna in Mohmand Agency

2009: Operation Rah-i-Rast in Swat

2009: Operation Rah-i-Nijat in South Waziristan

2014: Operation Zarb-i-Azb in North Waziristan

2017: Operation Radd-ul-Fasaad, country-wide

_Source: Pakistan Army_

Pakistan’s defence forces are acutely conscious of the importance of ground-based air defences, as, although the PAF’s pilots are world-class professional standard, with an aircraft cockpit ratio of 1:2.5, the disparity in aircraft numbers between the PAF and the IAF militates against the former’s ability to achieve air superiority, battlefield or strategic. Given that Pakistan continues to place much emphasis on development of the Nasr tactical nuclear missile system, and that it and longer-range missiles are considered vital to the country’s defence, it is understandable that all measures to protect them receive priority.

The PN is supported by a dedicated PAF maritime strike squadron equipped with JF-17s and based in Karachi, but has no seaborne aerial attack capability and, facing the threat of India’s aircraft carriers, its surface ships are limited to onboard defence systems which are unlikely to prove effective against mass attack. Maritime surveillance, electronic warfare and ASW capabilities are adequate, with three UAV squadrons (Boeing ScanEagle; indigenous UQAB-II, German LUNA), seven P-3s, four Hawker 800s, and three German ATR-70s. Its future plans are concentrated on the submarine arm, which is likely to involve cruise missile capabilities and is expected to be fully effective by 2023, although it would like to acquire four more Type-039A/Type-041 submarines to add to the eight on order. The first underwater test of a 450 km range Babur 3 cruise missile was carried out ‘from an underwater, mobile platform’ at ‘undisclosed location in the Indian Ocean’ in January 2017.





The Pakistan Navy is hoping to aquire additional Yuan (Type 039A) Class Attack Submarines. (US DoD).
Although not as well-equipped as they would wish (especially the navy, although this will improve over the next decade), the armed services are competent and well-trained, and the army and air force are capable of a modest degree of interoperability. The major shortcoming lies in the highest command echelon because, as in India, there is no one person appointed with command responsibilities over all military forces. The Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee, whose Chairman is titular head of the military as a whole, is responsible for effecting tri-service co-ordination but has no command authority. Although the army and the PAF cooperate effectively in the anti-terror campaign in the west of the country, it is far from guaranteed that this would apply in the event of more intense and fast-moving conflict.

The chain of nuclear command appears to be effective, in that release decisions would be made by the National Command Authority, which exercises nuclear “operational control”, consisting of the main cabinet ministers, the chairman of the joint chiefs, the commanders of the army, navy and air force, and the director general of the Special Plans Division (SPD), chaired by the prime minister [the SPD is responsible for developing and analysing doctrine, strategy and operational plans for use of nuclear weapons]. One major difficulty, however, would be timely passage of well-based decisions for release of tactical nuclear weapons, as real-time information about rapidly-changing battlefield conditions would be extremely difficult to obtain and process. Air force-army cooperation would have to be on the basis of mutual accord, which in war would be even more difficult to achieve than in peacetime.

While the domestic security threat is expected to continue and could increase if Islamic State managed to extend its influence in the region, Pakistan’s armed forces will continue to be India-centric in developing strategy, and it is unlikely that any civilian government would seek to alter that emphasis.

by
Brian Clougley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa visits National Radio Telecommunication Corporation in Haripur.

"Army chief General Qamar Bajwa inaugurated on Friday state-of-the-art Electronic Warfare (EW) and Ground Surveillance Radar (GSR) testing laboratories in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa, the military said."

The ceremony was held during his visit to the National Radio Telecommunication Corporation (NRTC), an Information Communication Technology (ICT) & electronic equipment manufacturer and solution providers to public and private sectors, in Haripur.

General Qamar, the Inter-Services Public Relations said, lauded the role and unrelenting efforts made by NRTC during the last three years, and assured his full support in its “innovative initiatives


----------



## fatman17

*What does Pakistan need to close its air defense gaps?*
By: Usman Ansari   April 10, 2019

military standoff between India and Pakistan has exposed longstanding gaps in the latter’s defenses that now appear to be receiving renewed attention.

Pakistan reportedly deployed medium-range LY-80/HQ-16 air defense systems in Kashmir to deter further Indian incursions, but analyst and former Pakistan Air Force pilot Kaiser Tufail believes this may not be enough.

During a Feb. 26 airstrike on Pakistani soil, Indian aircraft reportedly launched ordnance 40 kilometers away from Balakot, but any penetration of Pakistan-controlled airspace could not have been deeper than 6 kilometers. “Nonetheless, there is a pressing need for long-range SAMs [surface-to-air missiles] in this era of standoff weapons delivery. There should be no doubt about that,” Tufail said.

In March, Maj. General Asif Ghafoor, the head of Inter Service Public Relations, the Pakistani military’s media branch, announced that the country was in talks with Russia for the procurement of defense equipment, including aircraft as well as anti-tank and air-defense systems.

Pakistan previously showed interest in Russia’s S-300 SAM system, but analyst and former Australian defense attache to Islamabad Brian Cloughley says Russo-Indian defense relations may prevent such a sale.

“As the Indians are getting the S-400, I doubt that Russia would provide Pakistan with any SAM system,
Rather, Pakistan might reconsider another former interest — China’s HQ-9. Though certainly more affordable, it’s debatable whether any HQ-9 variant available to Pakistan is as capable as the latest version of the S-300.

However, citing the “close nature of the defense relationship between Pakistan and China,” aerospace expert Douglas Barrie, with the International Institute for Strategic Studies, believes sourcing a Chinese system “has considerable attraction, not least of all in potentially being able to plug into any future developments China might have.”

But an HQ-9 acquisition may demand organizational changes.

Tufail noted that although the Pakistan Air Force is “responsible for the overall command and control of air defense and operates all early warning airborne [systems] and radars” as well as airfield defenses, the Army operates SAM systems that defend “countrywide vulnerable areas/points as well as over the battlefield.” However, long-range SAM systems would need to be under Air Force control, Tufail added, as the service has “a far greater visibility of the air defense ground environment and can not only manage such a system better, but can prevent fratricide in a [beyond-visual-range] shooting scenario."

While the acquisition of a long-range SAM system remains possible, an accelerated replacement of the legacy Mirage III/5 and F-7P/PG fighter jets is less likely. Pakistan analyst Kamal Alam says options are limited.


“[The Air Force] will look for more in-house capability, as its foreign options are dry, given American pressure on almost all European countries to not supply fast jets to Pakistan. That would mean China is the only option unless America eases up on its [foreign military sales] ban,” Alam said.

Mirage/F-7 squadrons are replaced with JF-17 combat aircraft at a rate of one squadron per year. “However, this would still take five years at least, and could go beyond that time frame if [JF-17] export orders have to be filled,” Tufail noted.

No immediate plans seem to be in place for new air-to-air missiles, however “all weapon systems get upgraded in due course, so we are likely to see newer missiles in the coming years,” he added.

Claims that Pakistan tested the latest Chinese PL-15 beyond-visual-range air-to-air missile (BVRAAM) appear inaccurate, and Tufail thinks the combination of the F-16 armed with the AIM-120 missile and the SD-10A-equipped JF-17 remains effective in light of current threats.


Future weapon systems upgrades could include a ramjet-powered system in light of India’s interest in the Meteor BVRAAM to replace R-77/AA-12 Adder missiles and Mica missiles, though Tufail likens Indian criticism of those missiles to “a bad workman blaming his tools.”


He highly rates the R-77 and Mica and believes the Indian Air Force “simply got surprised and overwhelmed” by the Pakistani daytime strike on Feb. 27. That airstrike took place over the cease-fire line in the disputed region of Kashmir. Indian jets responded and a confrontation ensued.

“That is not to say that the Meteor is not amongst the best, but it, too, might be rendered toothless if the [Indian Air Force] employs it as poorly as it did on Feb. 27,” he said.



ghazi52 said:


> COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa visits National Radio Telecommunication Corporation in Haripur.
> 
> "Army chief General Qamar Bajwa inaugurated on Friday state-of-the-art Electronic Warfare (EW) and Ground Surveillance Radar (GSR) testing laboratories in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa, the military said."
> 
> The ceremony was held during his visit to the National Radio Telecommunication Corporation (NRTC), an Information Communication Technology (ICT) & electronic equipment manufacturer and solution providers to public and private sectors, in Haripur.
> 
> General Qamar, the Inter-Services Public Relations said, lauded the role and unrelenting efforts made by NRTC during the last three years, and assured his full support in its “innovative initiatives


the officer in the middle needs to go on a diet program

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yasser76

ghazi52 said:


> COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa visits National Radio Telecommunication Corporation in Haripur.
> 
> "Army chief General Qamar Bajwa inaugurated on Friday state-of-the-art Electronic Warfare (EW) and Ground Surveillance Radar (GSR) testing laboratories in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa, the military said."
> 
> The ceremony was held during his visit to the National Radio Telecommunication Corporation (NRTC), an Information Communication Technology (ICT) & electronic equipment manufacturer and solution providers to public and private sectors, in Haripur.
> 
> General Qamar, the Inter-Services Public Relations said, lauded the role and unrelenting efforts made by NRTC during the last three years, and assured his full support in its “innovative initiatives




Officer in the middle is a disgrace, even if he is a Brigadier and in NRTC. How was he allowed to get that fat!?


----------



## blain2

Yasser76 said:


> Officer in the middle is a disgrace, even if he is a Brigadier and in NRTC. How was he allowed to get that fat!?


While not speaking about the gentleman specifically, readers should keep in mind that some officers may be overweight due to a health related issue (back problems etc.) which limit the ability to exercise and may not be in medical category "AYE". In such cases they may be performing desk jobs and the Army allows them to continue.

If the individual is simply over-weight, it is marked as an adverse trait and can be held against the officer and nobody would want that on their record.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Fieldmarshal

In all probability the officer in question has been superseded and is on his last postiong.
So messing with such types is dangorous


----------



## fatman17

Zia ul Haq in Jordan 1970

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

US Special Representative for Afghanistan Reconciliation Zalmay Khalilzad on Friday held meetings with Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa and expressed his gratitude for Pakistan's facilitation of the Afghan peace process.


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi, 04 February 2020
No PR- 18/2020-ISPR

Platinum Jubilee Reunion of 1st PMA Long Course was held today at Rawalpindi. General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) graced the occasion as chief guest. Paying rich tribute to the veterans of Ist PMA long Course for their great contributions, COAS said that they provided pioneer leadership to Pakistan Army. COAS said that Pakistan Army has established Army Institute of Military History (AIMH), where we are working to preserve our military history and veterans’ experiences which should be useful to younger generation of officers.
The Platinum Jubilee Reunion was attended by surviving members of 1st PMA Long Course and families .
The officers of 1st PMA Long Course joined PMA in Jan 1948 and 62 officers were commissioned on 4 Feb 1950 including Major Aziz Bhatti Shaheed, Nishan-e-Haider.





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Corps Commanders' Conference slams Indian leadership's statements as 'irresponsible rhetoric'*







RAWALPINDI: The Corps Commanders' Conference on Thursday slammed threatening statements from the Indian leadership as "irresponsible rhetoric" saying that the Pakistan Army were fully prepared to thwart any misadventure. 

"Pakistan Armed Forces are forces of order and peace and fully prepared to thwart any misadventure, whatever the cost," read a statement from the ISPR. 




DG ISPR

✔@OfficialDGISPR
https://twitter.com/OfficialDGISPR/status/1225407810638372870

CCC. Geo strat envmt, spec focus on IS, situation on borders reviewed. Provocative statements of Indian ldrship are irresponsible rhetoric with implications for region. Pak Armed Forces fully prepared to thwart any misadventure, whatever the cost.(1/2)





3,737
8:16 AM - Feb 6, 2020
Twitter Ads info and privacy

1,435 people are talking about this







DG ISPR

✔@OfficialDGISPR
· 56m

CCC. Geo strat envmt, spec focus on IS, situation on borders reviewed. Provocative statements of Indian ldrship are irresponsible rhetoric with implications for region. Pak Armed Forces fully prepared to thwart any misadventure, whatever the cost.(1/2)







DG ISPR

*✔*@OfficialDGISPR

Forum paid tribute to the ppl of IOJ&K braving Indian atrocities & cont siege. “Repression of Indian occupying forces can never deny Kashmiris their rt of self-determination as promised by UN resolutions. Regardless of the ordeal, their struggle is destined to succeed” COAS.(2/2)






1,992
8:16 AM - Feb 6, 2020
Twitter Ads info and privacy

779 people are talking about this




The ISPR said that the meeting focused on the geo-strategic environment and laid special emphasis on internal security as well as the situation on Pakistan's borders. 

The forum also paid tribune to the people of occupied Kashmir who continued to brave Indian atrocities. 

"Repression of Indian occupying forces can never deny Kashmiris their right to self-determination as promised by UN resolutions. Regardless of the ordeal, their just struggle is destined to succeed," said the army chief. 

The conference was apprised about the progress of Operation Radd ul Fasaad. 

*Pakistan's 'battle-hardened' army*
Earlier in the day, Prime Minister Imran Khan warned his Indian counterpart, Narendra Modi, saying if the latter dared to attack Pakistan, it would be his "last mistake".

"Modi, your first mistake was on August 5 when you revoked the special status of Kashmir," the prime minister said at Mirpur rally. "If you attack Pakistan and conquer it in 10 days like you said, I guarantee that each and every person in this country will fight you till the last breath.

"Our army is battle-hardened and has taken on terrorism and defeated which even the best troops in the world could not do," he remarked. "I can guarantee you now that Kashmir will now be independent."

The premier said Kashmir issue "has become internationalised" in the last six months. "Today we are a country that solves issues. Whether it is an issue with Iran and Saudi Arabia or it is about the Afghan peace process, we try our best to solve it," he added.

The PM also called out Modi over jetting on a campaign of hatred to win the elections. "Anything based on hate always ends in disaster," he said. "After he won the election he said he would do that in Kashmir what was in the RSS manifesto and revoked Kashmir’s autonomy and put it under lock-down.

"To the people of Kashmir I just want to say that our prayers are with you and I can guarantee you that you will now become independent," he added.


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan Army Eurocopter AS350 Ecureuil in Nanga Parbat Rescue Operation

Post Mon Jan 29, 2018 

Pakistan Army Eurocopter AS350B-3 Ecureuil helicopters including serial number 2818 that took part in daring rescue operation for French mountaineer Elisabeth Revol stranded on one of Pakistan's most deadly Himalayan mountains and world's ninth highest peak Nanga Parbat - The Killer Mountain. The Pakistan Army helicopter transported her from Nanga Parbat base camp to Islamabad for medical treatment.

Four Polish mountaineers who volunteered to take part in rescue operation were airlifted from world's second highest peak K2 base camp and dropped about 180 kilometers away from Nanga Parbat base camp from where two of them began the ascent of Nanga Parbat to rescue the French woman.



Later, the Polish rescuers were flown from Nanga Parbat base camp to K2 base camp to continue their mission to conquer K2 in winter. The four volunteers were part of thirteen-member Polish expedition currently attempting to climb K2, the only mountain above 8,611 meters never summited in winter.

The pilots were recently decorated for bravery by the French government.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225774594180747267

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mingle

The Eagle said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225774594180747267


Faiz has good chance to be COAS down the road


----------



## khanasifm

Swiss machines 'used to spy on governments for decades' https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-51467536


They harvested secrets from countries including Iran, India and Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakFactor

khanasifm said:


> Swiss machines 'used to spy on governments for decades' https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-51467536
> 
> 
> They harvested secrets from countries including Iran, India and Pakistan.



Who ever had the smart idea of acquiring these should hang himself.


----------



## fatman17

Industry

Singapore Airshow 2020: Turkish Aerospace looks to secure T129 export approvals

Jon Grevatt, Singapore - Jane's Defence Weekly

11 February 2020

TAI is aiming to secure US approval to export its T129 ATAK multirole combat helicopter (pictured) to Pakistan. Source: TAI

Turkish Aerospace Industries (TAI) is confident that it will soon acquire the necessary approvals from the United States to support the sale of the company's T129 ATAK multirole combat helicopter to Pakistan.

A company spokesperson told Jane's at the Singapore Airshow on 11 February that the required permits could be approved within the next two months given what he said was "increasingly good communication" between the Turkish and US governments.

In July 2018 Turkey confirmed that it had signed an agreement with the government of Pakistan to supply 30 T129 helicopters, which are powered by US-made LHTEC CTS800-4A turboshaft engines, for the Pakistan Army's aviation corps.

The deal, believed to be worth about USD1.5 billion, was touted by the Presidency of the Republic of Turkey Undersecretariat for Defence Industries (SSB) as "the largest single export in the history of the Turkish defence industry".

However, after the contract was signed diplomatic relations between the US and Turkey deteriorated following Ankara's decision to procure the S-400 Triumf air-defence system from Russia. The TAI spokesperson said that diplomatic relations between the US and Turkey are now improving and that the delay in supplying the T129 platforms will soon be resolved.

In addition to Pakistan, the TAI spokesperson said that the company is bidding for a requirement for attack helicopters in the Philippines. In 2017 the Philippine Department of National Defense (DND) said it would procure up to 24 attack helicopters for the Philippine Air Force (PAF) before the end of 2022. The procurement is likely to require loans from suppliers.

In November 2018 the DND confirmed to Jane's that a procurement team set up by the PAF had identified the T129 platform to fulfill its attack helicopter capability demands.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Friendly countries military officers attending Command & Staff College Quetta visited ISPR as part of study tour. DG ISPR had an interaction with visiting officers. Briefed on geo-strategic environment, situation on LOC, evolving threat spectrum, Pakistan’s role in the fight against terrorism and peace/ stability in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer

With a group of visiting Canadain journalists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

identify this anti material rifle

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

No PR- 32/2020-ISPR
Rawalpindi, 22 February 2020

A week long Heliski expedition, joint venture of Afiniti & ISPR culminated at Shogran today. More than sixty foreign skiers including high level foreign dignitaries from different countries were part of the expedition to promote tourism & explore immense potential of Pakistan’s snow clad mountains for adventure sports .The participating members included men and women from Argentina, Australia, Brazil, Canada, Greece, France, Germany, Italy, Spain, Switzerland, UK and USA.
Earlier, on arrival, the group interacted with General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) . The expedition members also visited Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR) Directorate where DGISPR briefed them about improved security environment in Pakistan for sports & tourism as a result of successful counter terrorism efforts.






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1895: 1st BN Kings Royal Rifles - Chitral


----------



## ghazi52

*Major anti-terror operations conducted by the armed forces are:* 

Operation Rah-e-Haq-I, II and III in Swat (2007-09);
Operation Sirat-e-Mustaqeem in Khyber Agency (2008); 
Operation Sherdil launched with Frontier Corps in Bajaur Agency (2008); 
Operation Rah-e-Rast in Swat (2009); 
Operation Rah-e-Nijat in South Waziristan (2009); 
Operation Sirat Mustaqeem (Righteous Path) in Bara (2008); 
Operation Daraghlam in December 2008, and Bia Daraghlam; Khawkh Ba de Sham in November 2009; 
Operation Black Thunderstorm in Buner, Lower Dir and Shangla districts (2009); 
Operation Zarb-e-Azb in North Waziristan (2014); 
Operation Khyber I, II and III in Khyber Agency (2014-16) and 
Operation Radd-ul-Fasaad across the country (2017 till date).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

DG ISPR
@OfficialDGISPR

Op RuF completes 3 yrs today. Launched on 22 Feb 2017 across the country to consolidate gains of all past Ops, indiscriminately eliminating residual/ latent threat of terrorism, ensuring security of Pak’s borders. In this journey from Terrorism to Tourism, SF & Int agencies (1/3)
2:10 AM · Feb 22, 2020·Twitter for iPhone
https://twitter.com/OfficialDGISPR/status/1231113972407054336/retweets
https://twitter.com/OfficialDGISPR/status/1231113972407054336/likes



[URL='https://twitter.com/OfficialDGISPR']DG ISPR
@OfficialDGISPR[/URL]
·
Replying to
@OfficialDGISPR
...backed by the entire Nation, achieved unparalleled success at a monumental cost paid in men & material. Tribute to our martyrs, our real heroes, our pride. We also salute our resilient nation in defeating extremists’ ideology & for unflinching support to the AFs. (2/3)





[URL='https://twitter.com/OfficialDGISPR']DG ISPR
@OfficialDGISPR[/URL]
·
“Gains of 2 decades of WOT shall be consolidated to achieve enduring peace and stability both for Pak & the region. Army is aware and capable of thwarting all threats to security / sovereignty of Pakistan irrespective of the cost ”COAS. (3/3)


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi - February 25, 2020
No PR-34/2020-ISPR

A European Union delegation led by Her Excellency
Androulla Kaminara, Ambassador of European Union met General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) today.
Matters of mutual interest , regional security including Afghan Reconciliation Process, situation at LOC and IOJ& K Were discussed. Ambassadors of different countries including Belgium, Czech Republic, Germany, Italy, Netherlands, Poland, Romania, Spain, Sweden , Deputy Head of Missions of France & hungry, Charge of Affaires of Greece, Attaché (Pol Affaires) of Austria and Senior Technical Advisor MOFA of Denmark were also part of delegation. Visiting dignitaries appreciated Pakistan’s role for peace and stability in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan will respond whenever its security, resolve is challenged: DG ISPR Maj Gen Iftikhar*

February 27, 2020





Director General of Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) Maj Gen Babar Iftikhar is addressing a press conference on Thursday. — DawnNewsTV
Director General of Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) Maj Gen Babar Iftikhar on Thursday said that Pakistan will respond whenever there is a challenge to the country's security and integrity.

He was addressing a press conference on the first anniversary of 'Operation Swift Retort', which resulted in the downing of two Indian planes that had violated Pakistani airspace on February 27 last year.



"After the Pulwama incident, India blamed Pakistan. We offered all cooperation," said DG Iftikhar in his first press conference after taking charge of the army's media wing this month. "But on Feb 26, they carried out a cowardly attack. We were prepared, the surprise they wanted to give to us, we gave them one instead and they retreated."

_Read: A look back at the events leading up to the Feb 2019 Pak-India aerial combat_

"We salute the bravery of all our soldiers that continue to fight bravely in front of the enemy.

"We are aware of all covert and overt operations of our enemies, and are prepared for all scenarios. The game being played by India, Pakistan's civil and military leadership is very much aware of it.

*LoC violations*
Speaking on violations carried out by India across the Line of Control, he said during the past year, there have been "384 violations". "They do not spare children on their way to school."

"The most ceasefire violations and casualties were recorded in 2019.

"The Pakistan Army is a responsible force; when we are provoked we respond on military targets, while the Indian forces target civilians.

"If there is a war in the region, there will be far reaching consequences," he warned.

*'Oppression in Kashmir'*
"Jammu and Kashmir is an internationally recognised dispute between India and Pakistan," he pointed out.

"In the past 207 days, the people of occupied Kashmir have been facing major violence and oppression.

"International media and human rights bodies have unmasked the violence in the occupied valley while there are protests in India regarding this. This issue cannot be silenced any longer.

"The United Nations chief has also stressed ending the oppression in the occupied valley. A solution to the Kashmir issue is attached to our national interest. We stood with the Kashmiris in the past, and will do so in the future."

"The entire world is aware of what is going on in Kashmir and we feel for the people of the valley.

"All our options are on the table. This dispute is being viewed as a flashpoint, we are moving towards a solution but the pace of this is not what it should be.

"Our country's leadership has done its best to bring this to light; we are ready, our government needs to decide how to solve this, but everything possible is being done."

*'Journey from terrorism to tourism'*
Speaking on Raddul Fasaad, which was launched in February 2017 in the aftermath of a fresh resurgence in terror attacks in Pakistan, he said the operation has normalised the country.

"We claimed 40,000 _murabay_ back from terrorists.

"The journey from terrorism to tourism has been a difficult one, the people also played a part in this. Our cricket grounds are now filled once again," he said.

"We respect the white on our flag, and salute the sacrifices made by religious minorities," he said.

*'Do not test our capability'*
"If there is a challenge to Pakistan's security, we will respond — do not test our capability and resolve," he warned.

"There is no space for war between two nuclear powers. The consequences for that will be uncontrollable and things will spiral out of control. Intentions can change overnight but capabilities remain.

"Whenever India has taken any such [aggressive] action, we have given them a befitting response."

When asked about India's defence, the DG said: "We are prepared; India is among the top three countries for military spending, despite this we are 100 per cent capable.

"We will not let any harm come to our country."

Earlier in the day, DG ISPR had said: "The way we responded on this day [Feb 27, 2019] is a proof that any misadventure by enemies of Pakistan will always be defeated. Our adversaries will be surprised with our bold responses every time."




DG ISPR

✔@OfficialDGISPR
https://twitter.com/OfficialDGISPR/status/1232958638995709952

27 Feb commemorates resolve of Pakistan Armed Forces against any aggression. The way we responded on this day is a proof that any misadventure by enemies of Pakistan will always be defeated. Our adversaries will be surprised with our bold responses every time.#SurpriseDay

*US-Taliban talks*
Commenting on the US-Taliban peace deal set to take place on Feb 29, the DG ISPR stated that while this is the domain of the Foreign Office, there is no news regarding a delay in the signing of the deal.

"There will be positive results from this deal. Nobody wants peace in Afghanistan more than Pakistan. We are hoping for the best," he said.

He went on to say that there is nothing wrong with Pakistan's relationship with Afghanistan. "We have a very cordial and good relationship. As far as this peace accord is concerned, Pakistan has done its best to facilitate this [deal], and that has been acknowledged unanimously by everyone.

"I don't see any reasons for our relations with Afghanistan going sour," he added.

*Coronavirus scare in Pakistan*
When asked to comment on the the two coronavirus cases reported in the country, the DG ISPR said that the health ministry is tackling the situation effectively.

"I will only say this; the virus was spreading in neighbouring countries, and now two cases have been reported in Pakistan. This means that the steps we have taken [for tackling the virus] are paying off.

"As far as the armed forces are concerned, we are absolutely ready to help out as and when the government asks us, and all our facilities are alert to the situation," he said, adding that military representatives are also part of the conferences called to review the situation in the country.


----------



## fatman17

Air Platforms
*Pakistan to buy Chinese attack helicopters if Turkey and US fail to deliver*
*Gareth Jennings, London* - Jane's Defence Weekly
27 February 2020






The Chinese-built Z-10 attack helicopter could be procured by Pakistan should its first two preferences of the AH-1Z and T-129 not be delivered. Source: Via CCTV
Pakistan will procure the Chinese-built Z-10 attack helicopter if Turkey and the United States fail to deliver on their orders of the T-129 and AH-1Z respectively, a senior offer said on 26 February.

Speaking at the IQPC International Military Helicopter conference in London, the commander of Pakistan's Army Aviation, Major General Syed Najeeb Ahmed, said that the Changhe Aircraft Industries Corporation (CAIC) Z-10ME "remains an option" if the Turkish Aerospace T-129 and Bell AH-1Z Viper prove to be unobtainable for different reasons.

The Pakistan Army has a pressing need to replace its 32 ageing Bell AH-1 Cobra helicopters that have been in service for more than 30 years, with Gen Ahmed's predecessor, Major General Nasir D Shah, telling _Jane's_ and other defence media in January 2018, "The AH-1 helicopters have provided effective close support for our ground forces engaged in counterinsurgency [COIN] operations, but they cannot be employed effectively in high-altitude operations above 8,000 ft."

In the near-term, the army partially offset these limitations with the four Mil Mi-35s that it ordered from Russian some years ago, and which were delivered to the country in late 2017. Further to the Mi-35s, it evaluated the AH-1Z, T-129, and the Z-10 attack helicopters.

In January 2016 it was announced that Bell had been awarded a contract for 12 AH-1Zs, and in April 2017 _Jane's_ reported that the first three of 12 would be delivered in mid‐2017, with a second order to follow. However, the aircraft were yet to be delivered, and while there has been no official statement concerning reasons for delay it is understood to result from the current strained Pakistan-US relations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rocky rock

Missing Sir Asif Ghafoor. He is such a charismatic person. This new DG is not on par with Sir Asif.


ghazi52 said:


> *Pakistan will respond whenever its security, resolve is challenged: DG ISPR Maj Gen Iftikhar*
> 
> February 27, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Director General of Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) Maj Gen Babar Iftikhar is addressing a press conference on Thursday. — DawnNewsTV
> Director General of Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) Maj Gen Babar Iftikhar on Thursday said that Pakistan will respond whenever there is a challenge to the country's security and integrity.
> 
> He was addressing a press conference on the first anniversary of 'Operation Swift Retort', which resulted in the downing of two Indian planes that had violated Pakistani airspace on February 27 last year.
> 
> 
> 
> "After the Pulwama incident, India blamed Pakistan. We offered all cooperation," said DG Iftikhar in his first press conference after taking charge of the army's media wing this month. "But on Feb 26, they carried out a cowardly attack. We were prepared, the surprise they wanted to give to us, we gave them one instead and they retreated."
> 
> _Read: A look back at the events leading up to the Feb 2019 Pak-India aerial combat_
> 
> "We salute the bravery of all our soldiers that continue to fight bravely in front of the enemy.
> 
> "We are aware of all covert and overt operations of our enemies, and are prepared for all scenarios. The game being played by India, Pakistan's civil and military leadership is very much aware of it.
> 
> *LoC violations*
> Speaking on violations carried out by India across the Line of Control, he said during the past year, there have been "384 violations". "They do not spare children on their way to school."
> 
> "The most ceasefire violations and casualties were recorded in 2019.
> 
> "The Pakistan Army is a responsible force; when we are provoked we respond on military targets, while the Indian forces target civilians.
> 
> "If there is a war in the region, there will be far reaching consequences," he warned.
> 
> *'Oppression in Kashmir'*
> "Jammu and Kashmir is an internationally recognised dispute between India and Pakistan," he pointed out.
> 
> "In the past 207 days, the people of occupied Kashmir have been facing major violence and oppression.
> 
> "International media and human rights bodies have unmasked the violence in the occupied valley while there are protests in India regarding this. This issue cannot be silenced any longer.
> 
> "The United Nations chief has also stressed ending the oppression in the occupied valley. A solution to the Kashmir issue is attached to our national interest. We stood with the Kashmiris in the past, and will do so in the future."
> 
> "The entire world is aware of what is going on in Kashmir and we feel for the people of the valley.
> 
> "All our options are on the table. This dispute is being viewed as a flashpoint, we are moving towards a solution but the pace of this is not what it should be.
> 
> "Our country's leadership has done its best to bring this to light; we are ready, our government needs to decide how to solve this, but everything possible is being done."
> 
> *'Journey from terrorism to tourism'*
> Speaking on Raddul Fasaad, which was launched in February 2017 in the aftermath of a fresh resurgence in terror attacks in Pakistan, he said the operation has normalised the country.
> 
> "We claimed 40,000 _murabay_ back from terrorists.
> 
> "The journey from terrorism to tourism has been a difficult one, the people also played a part in this. Our cricket grounds are now filled once again," he said.
> 
> "We respect the white on our flag, and salute the sacrifices made by religious minorities," he said.
> 
> *'Do not test our capability'*
> "If there is a challenge to Pakistan's security, we will respond — do not test our capability and resolve," he warned.
> 
> "There is no space for war between two nuclear powers. The consequences for that will be uncontrollable and things will spiral out of control. Intentions can change overnight but capabilities remain.
> 
> "Whenever India has taken any such [aggressive] action, we have given them a befitting response."
> 
> When asked about India's defence, the DG said: "We are prepared; India is among the top three countries for military spending, despite this we are 100 per cent capable.
> 
> "We will not let any harm come to our country."
> 
> Earlier in the day, DG ISPR had said: "The way we responded on this day [Feb 27, 2019] is a proof that any misadventure by enemies of Pakistan will always be defeated. Our adversaries will be surprised with our bold responses every time."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DG ISPR
> 
> [emoji818]@OfficialDGISPR
> https://twitter.com/OfficialDGISPR/status/1232958638995709952
> 
> 27 Feb commemorates resolve of Pakistan Armed Forces against any aggression. The way we responded on this day is a proof that any misadventure by enemies of Pakistan will always be defeated. Our adversaries will be surprised with our bold responses every time.#SurpriseDay
> 
> *US-Taliban talks*
> Commenting on the US-Taliban peace deal set to take place on Feb 29, the DG ISPR stated that while this is the domain of the Foreign Office, there is no news regarding a delay in the signing of the deal.
> 
> "There will be positive results from this deal. Nobody wants peace in Afghanistan more than Pakistan. We are hoping for the best," he said.
> 
> He went on to say that there is nothing wrong with Pakistan's relationship with Afghanistan. "We have a very cordial and good relationship. As far as this peace accord is concerned, Pakistan has done its best to facilitate this [deal], and that has been acknowledged unanimously by everyone.
> 
> "I don't see any reasons for our relations with Afghanistan going sour," he added.
> 
> *Coronavirus scare in Pakistan*
> When asked to comment on the the two coronavirus cases reported in the country, the DG ISPR said that the health ministry is tackling the situation effectively.
> 
> "I will only say this; the virus was spreading in neighbouring countries, and now two cases have been reported in Pakistan. This means that the steps we have taken [for tackling the virus] are paying off.
> 
> "As far as the armed forces are concerned, we are absolutely ready to help out as and when the government asks us, and all our facilities are alert to the situation," he said, adding that military representatives are also part of the conferences called to review the situation in the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan considers Chinese attack helicopters on back of stalled AH-1Z, T-129 deals.

https://t.co/wDJC1XOXES

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Prince Khalid Bin Salman Bin Abdulaziz Al Saud, Deputy Minister of Defence, KSA, called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at GHQ, today.






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

*Advanced Research, Development & Information Center (ARDIC) at Heavy Industries Taxila (HIT)*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*3rd International Pakistan Army Team Spirit (PATS) Competition-2020 held* at National Counter Terrorism Centre and surroundings near Kharian .
Seven Pakistan Army teams, Pakistan Air Force ( PAF) and international teams and representatives from 16 countries including Belarus, China, Egypt, Germany, Indonesia, KSA,Maldives, Palestine, Russia, South Africa, Srilanka, Turkey, UAE, UK, USA and Uzbekistan are participating in a three days long event. The competition is based on evaluating physical endurance, mental agility and tactical proficiency of the teams.

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited training area near Kharian to witness concluded ceremony of International Pakistan Army Team Spirit (PATS) competition. Being one of the toughest military competitions, PATS was aimed at testing survival Skills and physical limits of the participants. In short period of time spread over 62 hours which included 25 field events.

The event conducted from March 1-3 in challenging terrain at NCTC and surrounding areas.
COAS distributed the medals and prizes among the winners and runner up.
Karachi Corps was declared overall best team, Multan Corps runner up while Rawalpindi Corps remained 3rd. Turkey clinched gold medal in International teams while KSA, Sri Lanka and South Africa team awarded silver medal . Pakistan Air Force got Bronze medal.







__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Incog_nito

Besides, the quick acquisition of 100 Chinese VT-4 Tanks in PA. Do you think PA is looking to acquire another 300+300 MBTs from the EU? As this will help in bolstering the Tank Fleet.

300 Oplot-M Main Battle Tank ($5-6 million unit cost)
300 Battle Tank Leclerc / Challenger 2 / Leopard 2A7+ ($5-10 million unit cost)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

ghazi52 said:


> *Major anti-terror operations conducted by the armed forces are:*
> 
> Operation Rah-e-Haq-I, II and III in Swat (2007-09);
> Operation Sirat-e-Mustaqeem in Khyber Agency (2008);
> Operation Sherdil launched with Frontier Corps in Bajaur Agency (2008);
> Operation Rah-e-Rast in Swat (2009);
> Operation Rah-e-Nijat in South Waziristan (2009);
> Operation Sirat Mustaqeem (Righteous Path) in Bara (2008);
> Operation Daraghlam in December 2008, and Bia Daraghlam; Khawkh Ba de Sham in November 2009;
> Operation Black Thunderstorm in Buner, Lower Dir and Shangla districts (2009);
> Operation Zarb-e-Azb in North Waziristan (2014);
> Operation Khyber I, II and III in Khyber Agency (2014-16) and
> Operation Radd-ul-Fasaad across the country (2017 till date).


Plus Operation Khyber 4 ( July 2017 )


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> Air Platforms
> *Pakistan to buy Chinese attack helicopters if Turkey and US fail to deliver*
> *Gareth Jennings, London* - Jane's Defence Weekly
> 27 February 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Chinese-built Z-10 attack helicopter could be procured by Pakistan should its first two preferences of the AH-1Z and T-129 not be delivered. Source: Via CCTV
> Pakistan will procure the Chinese-built Z-10 attack helicopter if Turkey and the United States fail to deliver on their orders of the T-129 and AH-1Z respectively, a senior offer said on 26 February.
> 
> Speaking at the IQPC International Military Helicopter conference in London, the commander of Pakistan's Army Aviation, Major General Syed Najeeb Ahmed, said that the Changhe Aircraft Industries Corporation (CAIC) Z-10ME "remains an option" if the Turkish Aerospace T-129 and Bell AH-1Z Viper prove to be unobtainable for different reasons.
> 
> The Pakistan Army has a pressing need to replace its 32 ageing Bell AH-1 Cobra helicopters that have been in service for more than 30 years, with Gen Ahmed's predecessor, Major General Nasir D Shah, telling _Jane's_ and other defence media in January 2018, "The AH-1 helicopters have provided effective close support for our ground forces engaged in counterinsurgency [COIN] operations, but they cannot be employed effectively in high-altitude operations above 8,000 ft."
> 
> In the near-term, the army partially offset these limitations with the four Mil Mi-35s that it ordered from Russian some years ago, and which were delivered to the country in late 2017. Further to the Mi-35s, it evaluated the AH-1Z, T-129, and the Z-10 attack helicopters.
> 
> In January 2016 it was announced that Bell had been awarded a contract for 12 AH-1Zs, and in April 2017 _Jane's_ reported that the first three of 12 would be delivered in mid‐2017, with a second order to follow. However, the aircraft were yet to be delivered, and while there has been no official statement concerning reasons for delay it is understood to result from the current strained Pakistan-US relations.



would Canada sell the PT6C-76C engine which were sold by Canada to China for civilian use only.



fatman17 said:


> would Canada sell the PT6C-76C engine which were sold by Canada to China for civilian use only.










fatman17 said:


> would Canada sell the PT6C-76C engine which were sold by Canada to China for civilian use only.



oops it P&W

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mingle

IM Ozair said:


> Besides, the quick acquisition of 100 Chinese VT-4 Tanks in PA. Do you think PA is looking to acquire another 300+300 MBTs from the EU? As this will help in bolstering the Tank Fleet.
> 
> 300 Oplot-M Main Battle Tank ($5-6 million unit cost)
> 300 Battle Tank Leclerc / Challenger 2 / Leopard 2A7+ ($5-10 million unit cost)


Challenger 2 is good now UK is out from EU we will get it easily

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

#NewProfilePic
Colonel Mujib Ur Rehman Shaheed https://t.co/5SMbC9nrEx

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bullzz

fatman17 said:


> #NewProfilePic
> Colonel Mujib Ur Rehman Shaheed https://t.co/5SMbC9nrEx
> View attachment 612248



What about him. what happened ?


----------



## fatman17

Bullzzz said:


> What about him. what happened ?



KIA in Baluchistan v militants a few days ago.


----------



## Bullzz

fatman17 said:


> KIA in Baluchistan v militants a few days ago.



ohh very sad. إِنَّا لِلّهِ وَإِنَّـا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعونَ‎‎

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bullzz

which arm does he belongs to ?


----------



## Yasser76

*US defence secretary likely to visit Pakistan later this month*
*https://tribune.com.pk/story/2172767/1-us-defence-secretary-likely-visit-pakistan-later-month/*

"In addition Afghanistan, the visit of the US defense secretary would provide opportunity to both the sides to discuss security cooperation."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1237428320607887360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fatman17

23rd March Pakistan Day Parade has been cancelled.


----------



## PakShaheen79

fatman17 said:


> 23rd March Pakistan Day Parade has been cancelled.



Is it official?


----------



## blain2

Rocky rock said:


> Missing Sir Asif Ghafoor. He is such a charismatic person. This new DG is not on par with Sir Asif.


The new DG is from the scholarly side of the army. His stints in the faculty of the PMA and NDU have shaped him differently from Gen. Ghafoor. Good to have both thinking and fighting soldiers. He certainly speaks more eloquently than Gen. Ghafoor who was more direct.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fatman17

PakShaheen79 said:


> Is it official?


yes


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Like Ghafoor Asim Bajwa and Roaring Raheel better than these tin pot general and the new DGISPR. Not a fan of COAS Bajwa


blain2 said:


> The new DG is from the scholarly side of the army. His stints in the faculty of the PMA and NDU have shaped him differently from Gen. Ghafoor. Good to have both thinking and fighting soldiers. He certainly speaks more eloquently than Gen. Ghafoor who was more direct.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gryphon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*DG ISPR*
4 hrs · 
No PR- 50/2020- ISPR
Rawalpindi, 22March 2020

Special Corps Commanders’ Conference chaired by General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) held this evening at GHQ on single point agenda with regards to COVID-19 .
Corps Commanders participated through video link from respective Corps Headquarters.
Forum reviewed countrywide spread of COVID-19 and deliberated army’s readiness to assist civil administration to contain the pandemic.
All available troops of Pakistan Army and it’s medical resources across the country have been tasked to be ready to assist activities in concert with civil administration on short notice.
“Nothing can defeat a responsible and determined nation. Pakistan Army being part of national effort shall serve and protect the nation as a sacred duty InshaAllah “COAS.
The details of plan of action will be shared subsequently.


----------



## fatman17

Naib Subedar Atta Muhammad
Sitara-e-Jurat
ASC / 2 Commando "Rahber" Bn
26 June 1987
Quaid OP

the gallant commander of the ill-fated post breathed his last with a carbine in hand - the other arm being blown off by airburst artillery. https://t.co/ELW6u8NcDx

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

Happy Pakistan Day
Pakistan Day Parade 23rd March 1966
Courtesy : Our Heroes need their identity back






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Seriously Dude?? Commandoes music??


ghazi52 said:


> Happy Pakistan Day
> Pakistan Day Parade 23rd March 1966
> Courtesy : Our Heroes need their identity back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/



Anywho. 

How does PA organize or split it's platoons into squads and do they further split them into fireteams?(or are they called sections in PA??).

Should they have corpman/medic in a squad instead of just doing a medevac instantly when someone gets hit? 
I saw 2008-9 video Lt.Col Asif Ghafoor giving very rudimentary first aid to a soldier and some soda/water. And then just sending him back to field hospital. 

Could corpmen help the soldier stay longer in fight?

Is PA also incorporating more MGunners? And Marksmen(not snipers) with DMRs in a squad?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armchair

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Seriously Dude?? Commandoes music??
> 
> 
> Anywho.
> 
> How does PA organize or split it's platoons into squads and do they further split them into fireteams?(or are they called sections in PA??).
> 
> Should they have corpman/medic in a squad instead of just doing a medevac instantly when someone gets hit?
> I saw 2008-9 video Lt.Col Asif Ghafoor giving very rudimentary first aid to a soldier and some soda/water. And then just sending him back to field hospital.
> 
> Could corpmen help the soldier stay longer in fight?
> 
> Is PA also incorporating more MGunners? And Marksmen(not snipers) with DMRs in a squad?




It is quite surprising PA has not invested meaningfully into NVGs and in prism scopes. Nor in holographic reflex sights. Just shows how outdated the mindset is. 

Yes yes, I understand soldiers here and there have a few gadgets. But that doesn't solve the problem. 

I suggest NVGs with head mounts, laser IR pointers, prism optics 4x32, thermal riflescope add ons, holographic reflex sights. These are a must in the battlefield and would easily topple the balance of forces in the region. 

Given the quality and competence of chinese commercial companies in supplying these at unbelievable prices, it is a shame that this is being ignored. At a cost of 10 million USd only, one can completely change the dynamics of war... and yet PA is missing out... unbelievable... what a shame.

Given the major economic downturn in China, now is the time to make a deal with a private Chinese company (please not Norinco), to actually buy the equipment and training to build these devices in Pakistan. 

These are light industries that can not only serve PA but also provide a healthy export earnings source for Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

does anyone know the number of troops deployed to fight CV19. I know no troops will be withdrawn from LoC and af-pak border.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Muhammad Ali Jinnah, meeting with officers of 6th Bn, Frontier Force Rifles (Now 1st FF). 1948

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mingle

ghazi52 said:


> Muhammad Ali Jinnah, meeting with officers of 6th Bn, Frontier Force Rifles (Now 1st FF). 1948


If Pak controls COVID 19 then we should send contingent of our Drs and Staff to NY and UK for theior help I feel in PAK spread is slow as weather get hotter it will go away but US may need help men and material it will bring Goodwill for Pak and her public


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Someone is in an optimistic mood.


mingle said:


> If Pak controls COVID 19 then we should send contingent of our Drs and Staff to NY and UK for theior help I feel in PAK spread is slow as weather get hotter it will go away but US may need help men and material it will bring Goodwill for Pak and her public

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mingle

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Someone is in an optimistic mood.


Always Goodwill you have to create won't come by herself

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

We can try I doubt Trumpie will accept.


mingle said:


> Always Goodwill you have to create won't come by herself


----------



## fatman17

Infantry Weapons

China’s Norinco announces first export of HJ-12E ATGW system

Gabriel Dominguez, London and Juan Ju, Bonn - Jane's Defence Weekly

31 March 2020


Norinco announced on 23 March that it has completed deliveries of its HJ-12E man-portable ATGW system to a foreign customer. Source: R D Fisher

The China North Industries Corporation (Norinco) announced on 25 March that it has completed deliveries of its Red Arrow 12E ('Hongjian-12E', or HJ-12E) man-portable anti-tank guided weapon (ATGW) system to a foreign customer.

The company said via its WeChat account that the move marked the first export of its third-generation ATGW but did not provide any details about the contract value, the identity of the customer, or the number of systems exported.

The HJ-12E is the export variant of the HJ-12, which is presumed to be in service with China's People's Liberation Army Ground Force.

A full-scale mock-up of the system was first shown at the 2014 Airshow China, with a company spokesperson telling Jane's at the time that the HJ-12, which weighs up to 22 kg and uses a 1.25 m-long launch tube, is the first man-portable ATGW system to be fully developed in China.

The spokesperson claimed that it is also the first Chinese ATGW system to feature a fire-and-forget capability, enabling operators to withdraw swiftly after a missile launch and improve their survivability. The system also has a soft-launch capability that allows for the missile to be launched within confined spaces such as within a building or a bunker.

According to Jane's Land Warfare Platforms: Firepower, Survivability & Mobility the HJ-12 has similar capabilities to the widely deployed and combat-proven US Raytheon/Lockheed Martin Javelin man-portable ATGW system.

The missile of the HJ-12 system has a diameter of 140 mm and is fitted with a tandem, high-explosive, anti-tank (HEAT) warhead that is claimed to be able to penetrate up to 1,100 mm of rolled homogenous armour (RHA) protected by explosive reactive armour (ERA).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan has been seeking the LM Javelin ATGW without success.


fatman17 said:


> Infantry Weapons
> 
> China’s Norinco announces first export of HJ-12E ATGW system
> 
> Gabriel Dominguez, London and Juan Ju, Bonn - Jane's Defence Weekly
> 
> 31 March 2020
> 
> 
> Norinco announced on 23 March that it has completed deliveries of its HJ-12E man-portable ATGW system to a foreign customer. Source: R D Fisher
> 
> The China North Industries Corporation (Norinco) announced on 25 March that it has completed deliveries of its Red Arrow 12E ('Hongjian-12E', or HJ-12E) man-portable anti-tank guided weapon (ATGW) system to a foreign customer.
> 
> The company said via its WeChat account that the move marked the first export of its third-generation ATGW but did not provide any details about the contract value, the identity of the customer, or the number of systems exported.
> 
> The HJ-12E is the export variant of the HJ-12, which is presumed to be in service with China's People's Liberation Army Ground Force.
> 
> A full-scale mock-up of the system was first shown at the 2014 Airshow China, with a company spokesperson telling Jane's at the time that the HJ-12, which weighs up to 22 kg and uses a 1.25 m-long launch tube, is the first man-portable ATGW system to be fully developed in China.
> 
> The spokesperson claimed that it is also the first Chinese ATGW system to feature a fire-and-forget capability, enabling operators to withdraw swiftly after a missile launch and improve their survivability. The system also has a soft-launch capability that allows for the missile to be launched within confined spaces such as within a building or a bunker.
> 
> According to Jane's Land Warfare Platforms: Firepower, Survivability & Mobility the HJ-12 has similar capabilities to the widely deployed and combat-proven US Raytheon/Lockheed Martin Javelin man-portable ATGW system.
> 
> The missile of the HJ-12 system has a diameter of 140 mm and is fitted with a tandem, high-explosive, anti-tank (HEAT) warhead that is claimed to be able to penetrate up to 1,100 mm of rolled homogenous armour (RHA) protected by explosive reactive armour (ERA).
> 
> View attachment 619672

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Armed forces to guard border between people and COVID-19: COAS*






ISLAMABAD: Chief of the Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa on Wednesday said the armed forces would stand shoulder to shoulder with the nation to guard the border between people and COVID-19.

General Bajwa, who attended a special briefing at the National Command and Operation Centre (NCOC), maintained that the Pakistan Army, being part of national effort, would not leave any stone unturned for security and safety of the people of Pakistan. “Troops on ground must reach out to citizens in every nook and corner of Pakistan not only to protect them against this pandemic but also for bringing comfort in this hour of distress,” the COAS said.

Foreign Minister Shah Mehmood Qureshi, Minister for Planning Asad Umar, who is also focal person for national effort for COVID-19, Interior Minister Brig (retd)Ijaz Ahmed Shah, Minister for Revenue Muhammad Hammad Azhar, Minister for Communication Murad Saeed, Minister for Aviation Ghulam Sarwar Khan, Minister for Food Security and Research Khusro Bakhtiar, Minister for Maritime Affairs Ali Zaidi, Special Assistant to PM on Finance and Revenue Dr Abdul Hafeez Shaikh, SAPM on Information and Broadcasting Dr Firdous Ashiq Awan, Special Assistant on Health Dr Zafar Mirza, SAPM on National Security Moeed Yousaf, SAPM on Poverty Alleviation and Social Safety Sania Nishtar and senior military officials attended the briefing.

The COAS said that only through a coherent national effort all vulnerabilities could be addressed before they turn into threats.

“We must rise - and rise together irrespective of caste, colour, creed and religion fighting as one nation,” he said. General Bajwa observed that all the planned measures, if implemented timely, will contribute to safety and wellbeing of every Pakistani and society at large.

“The task at hand is daunting, but we have overcome difficult situations before. This time the challenge is entirely different,” the COAS observed. The army chief assured that all necessary measures to ensure public safety were being taken as he said they could not afford to leave any segment of the society at the mercy of this pandemic.

The forum was briefed about latest situation on containment efforts and enforcement measures against COVID-19 and troops deployment across the country assisting federal and provincial administrations in aid of civil power.

According to the ISPR, the forum expressed complete satisfaction over the measures taken thus far and also dilated upon future course of action. The NCOC is serving as a nucleus for one window operation to synergise and articulate national effort against COVID-19, optimise informed decision-making and ensure implementation of decisions of National Security Committee (NSC) and National Coordination Committee (NCC).

Commander Army Air Defence Command, Lieutenant General Hamooduz Zaman Khan has been designated as chief coordinator of NCOC.


----------



## Trailer23

@Foxtrot Alpha : A lil' something for the *Facebook* page.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amaa'n

Trailer23 said:


> View attachment 620618
> 
> 
> @Foxtrot Alpha : A lil' something for the *Facebook* page.


done, thanks for your effort.....can you do something for all healthcare professionals? civilian doctors, Nurses, EMTs, Police??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

No PR- 54/2020- ISPR
PMA, 04 April 2020

Passing out parade of cadets of 141 Long Course, 60th Integrated Course, 10th Mujahid Course and 15th Lady Cadets Course held at Pakistan Military Academy (PMA) Kakul today. Cadets from Srilanka, Iraq, Palestine and Kingdom of Saudi Arabia were also among the passed out cadets. Inspector General Training and Evaluation (IGT&E), Lieutenant General Sher Afgan was the chief guest on the occasion.
IGT& E reviewed the parade and gave awards to distinguished cadets. Coveted Sword of honour awarded to Academy Senior Under Officer Muhammad Ahmed, President's Gold medal to Battalion Senior Under Officer Harris Sardar Chaudhry , Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee Overseas Gold Medal to Under Officer Megolla from Srilanka and Chief of Army Staff cane was awarded to Course Under Officer Mahad Raza Khan from 10th Mujahid Course while Commandant Cane was awarded to Course Under Officer Ahad Amjad from 60th Integrated Course and Course Under Officer Eesha Iqbal from 15th Lady Cadets Course.





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Chalo bhao AMC ko bhi thori attention mile gi.


Trailer23 said:


> View attachment 620618
> 
> 
> @Foxtrot Alpha : A lil' something for the *Facebook* page.


----------



## babrum

what is mujahid course?


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

babrum said:


> what is mujahid course?


I m not sure but is Unique kind of para military for Azad Jammu Kashmir ( Equal to FC KP , Balochistan , Punjab and Sindh Rangers and GB Scouts *But under Army like part of Army now Current CJCSC was its first Colonel commandent in 2018 n alot of focus is being made under COAS General Bajwa to modernise it) I Might or can be wrong about Para military part while other 2 stand correct # Confirmation needed .*


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

babrum said:


> what is mujahid course?


Mujahid Battalions, reserves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

PR No- 55/2020 - ISPR
Rawalpindi, 07 April 2020

*231st Corps Commanders’ Conference chaired by General Qamar Javed Bajwa,* Chief of Army Staff (COAS) held today at Rawalpindi. Corps Commanders participated through video link from respective Headquarters.
The forum reviewed geo strategic, regional and national security environment with particular emphasis on latest situation arising from COVID-19. Forum under took comprehensive review of deployment of Pakistan army troops assisting civil administration in aid of civil power across the country.
Forum was apprised on functioning of NCOC established to synergise & articulate National effort for containment of COVID-19.
Appreciating the troops in the field for efforts so far, COAS directed all commanders to extend maximum assistance in moving critical resources and reaching out to mitigate suffering of people in far flung areas including GB, AJ& K, Interior Sindh and Balochistan .
Forum paid tribute to those on frontline including doctors, paramedics, health care workers and LEAs for braving this pandemic under challenging environment. Forum also paid tribute to the Kashmiri people who are fighting the pandemic under Indian atrocities and struggling for their just cause of self determination.
Every citizen counts as we strive to scale this calamity. Being a nation with vibrant youth and resilient people ready to share & sacrifice, we will emerge stronger from this challenge, InshaAllah, COAS concluded.


----------



## Sulman Badshah



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel

Pakistan Ka Beta said:


> I m not sure but is Unique kind of para military for Azad Jammu Kashmir ( Equal to FC KP , Balochistan , Punjab and Sindh Rangers and GB Scouts *But under Army like part of Army now Current CJCSC was its first Colonel commandent in 2018 n alot of focus is being made under COAS General Bajwa to modernise it) I Might or can be wrong about Para military part while other 2 stand correct # Confirmation needed .*


Mujahid Bns are now not only restricted to AK. They are aval in Semi Activated and Activated form in rest of our country as well. Normally used to guard less threatened sectors.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Mujahid Battalions, reserves.


Not exactly reserves, but their deployment in less threatened sectors frees the regular troops who can for part of reserves.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cuirassier

PanzerKiel said:


> Mujahid Bns are now not only restricted to AK. They are aval in Semi Activated and Activated form in rest of our country as well. Normally used to guard less threatened sectors.
> 
> 
> Not exactly reserves, but their deployment in less threatened sectors frees the regular troops who can for part of reserves.


Deployed where vulnerable at LC, most cas in CFVs are incurred by them.


----------



## Inception-06

PanzerKiel said:


> Mujahid Bns are now not only restricted to AK. They are aval in Semi Activated and Activated form in rest of our country as well. Normally used to guard less threatened sectors.
> 
> 
> Not exactly reserves, but their deployment in less threatened sectors frees the regular troops who can for part of reserves.



an old member from pakistanidefence .com where have you been for 10 years?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

PanzerKiel said:


> Mujahid Bns are now not only restricted to AK. They are aval in Semi Activated and Activated form in rest of our country as well. Normally used to guard less threatened sectors.
> 
> 
> Not exactly reserves, but their deployment in less threatened sectors frees the regular troops who can for part of reserves.


They serve only for a limited time every year. They usually have other jobs.

Hence they are like the british territorial army or reserves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

TF141 said:


> Deployed where vulnerable at LC, most cas in CFVs are incurred by them.


just to re-emphasize......they are no more deployed only along the LOC.....they are now available along our eastern border as well.



Inception-06 said:


> an old member from pakistanidefence .com where have you been for 10 years?


buddy, just a bit committed....army life is a bit busy nowadays! Honored to to have ur acquaintance again.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PanzerKiel

Just to add, its a whole new concept for some time now, like there are bns which remain activated throughout the year, just like normal Inf Bns, added to these are Semi-Activated and De-Activated Bns. Numbers have increased as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mingle

PanzerKiel said:


> Just to add, its a whole new concept for some time now, like there are bns which remain activated throughout the year, just like normal Inf Bns, added to these are Semi-Activated and De-Activated Bns. Numbers have increased as well.


Welcome back Penzerkiel long time No see?? Like Ur Avatar Von manstein

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

mingle said:


> Welcome back Penzerkiel long time No see?? Like Ur Avatar Von manstein


Thanks alot buddy. Happy to make your acquaintance. Its always good to be back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

*Negating The Night*
By
Michael Gething
-
April 3, 2020



The US Army begun introducing the head-mounted ENVG-Binocular and the FWS-I thermal sight (shown mounted on the M249 SAW) into service in November 2019.

_*The variety of night vision systems for maritime and land forces is wider then ever*_Conducting military operations at night without any form of night vision system today is virtually unthinkable. Not so very long ago, Night Vision (NV) capability, be it Image Intensification (I2) or Thermal Imaging (TI), for maritime, ground or airborne applications, came as individual items of kit with the soldier, sailor or airman providing the interface with the weapon system, via the Mk1 Human Brain.

In today’s digital battle space, whether on a naval vessel, an airborne platform, a main battle tank (MBT) or armoured fighting vehicle (AFV) or just a four-man infantry unit on the ground, it seems everything comes with Night Vision.

Spurred on by the various regional conflicts of the last 30 years, NV capability is reaching new heights, or more accurately, distances and resolutions. The two main technology threads that power NV systems – I2 (the amplification of whatever light is available) or TI (the detection of radiant heat from infrared [IR] sources) – are bracketed within the category of EO/IR (electro-optic/infrared) sensors, which also includes laser products.

*Technology re-cap*
I2, now principally used for night-vision goggles (NVGs), involves the collection and conversion of ambient light photons from the visual and near infrared (V/NIR) part of the spectrum from 0.4 to ~0.9 microns, into electrons that are then multiplied by a cascading process before being reconverted back into visible light, within a small (usually 18mm-diameter) tube. As with all technology, I2 has evolved and today’s tubes are Gen3, with a thin barrier film on the microchannel plate (MCP) within the tube.

The down side of I2, as experienced by forces operating in open country or mountainous terrain (such as in Iraq and Afghanistan), is the lack of sufficient (usually urban) ambient light. Thus NVGs, powered by I2, were rendered almost ineffective on moonless nights or when occluded skies blanked out starlight.






The Dragon-C640 (Compact) thermal sight uses an uncooled LWIR 640×512 FPA, allowing a longer detection range.
TI is based on a photon detector made of an exotic material such as indium antimonide (InSb) or mercury cadmium telluride (MCT, CMT or HgCdTe) for the sensing detector’s focal plane array (FPA), and required cryogenic cooling to deliver the sensitivity required for imaging, as well as optics and processing elements. Such systems usually concentrate on either the mid-wave infrared (MWIR) spectrum of 3-5 microns or the long-wave infrared (LWIR) spectrum of 8-12/14 microns.

Cooled detectors require an appropriate mechanism, which adds to its size and weight. However, the last decade has seen the rapid evolution of uncooled detectors for smaller TI-powered NV systems, notably hand-held fire-control systems (FCS), thermal weapon sights and head-mounted cameras.

As with I2, there is a drawback to TI. While it can produce an image in total darkness, the distance TI can ‘see’ depends on the atmospheric conditions across different parts of the spectrum: MWIR is generally considered applicable for hot and humid climates; while LWIR is more suitable to cooler, drier climates. Thus performance can depend on the climate in the combat zone and, of course, the ‘fog of war’.

*FPA*
The other element, when considering TI, is the resolution of the image, defined by the number of pixel elements in the detector’s FPA; and the number of pixels therein depends on their size (or pixel-pitch).

Some 17 years ago, the most common FPA format was 320×240, with a pixel pitch of 25 or 30 microns, depending on the detector material. Thus, the more pixels there are in an FPA, the better the image resolution and, depending on the optics, the longer the range. A reduction in pixel-pitch results in a higher pixel counts.

So, in 2002, a 640×480 FPA with a 20 micron pixel pitch was considered High Definition (HD); today it is considered as Standard Definition (SD). Production detectors with pixel pitches of 17, 15 or 12 microns are now commonplace, with 10 and seven microns emerging.

*Detectors*
At the DSEI exhibition in September 2019, Leonardo displayed the SLX-Superhawk – an MWIR detector with a cooled FPA and pixel-pitch of just eight microns, providing a 1,280×1,024 pixels.

It is claimed that the SLX-SuperHawk is able to capture better than HD-quality images in total darkness by detecting temperature differences as small as 1/50th of a degree.

As a means of penetrating the dust, haze and smoke encountered on the battlefield, detectors tuned to the short-wave infrared (SWIR) spectrum (~0.9 to 3 microns) as well as the visible-to-near-infrared (V/NIR) spectrum (0.4 to ~0.9 microns) as used by daylight cameras, have been evolved.

These use reflected ‘light’ and are better able to penetrate atmospheric detritus, with the added advantage that bright light or flashes will not degrade performance.

In October 2019, Israel’s SCD (Semi Conductor Devices) announced orders worth in excess of $15 million for its InGaAs (indium gallium arsenide) SWIR-based solutions, including its in-production Cardinal 1280 detector (with a 10 micron pixel-pitch).

The company notes its SWIR technology includes low-light level capability for night vision, based on its advanced low-noise ROIC (Read-Out Integrated Circuit). Over the past two years, SDC reports an increased demand for EO/IR systems based on the SWIR spectrum.

An example of a V/NIR spectrum detector is in the Nocturn camera range from Photonis USA, using the company’s Lynx CMOS (Complementary Metal Oxide Semiconductor) solid-state imaging sensor with 1,280×1,024 resolution.

*Imagery*
Driven by the need for improved NV capability and the spread of digital communications, allowing imagery to be transmitted electronically, the technology and application of both types of detecting systems has evolved. Over the past decade, the problem of bringing both image sources together in one picture, with the goal of a consolidated image that overcomes the drawbacks of the individual systems, has been addressed.

The combination of I2 visible imagery and thermal imagery into one complementary TV-like picture – known as image fusion or, more accurately, image blending – merges two different views of the world, to provide a tactically significant picture.

The visible image is most like what we are used to seeing with our eyes and provides higher resolution than current uncooled thermal imagers. This makes the overall picture ‘readily understandable’.

The thermal imager, however, is sensitive to differences in the temperature of objects in view, thus people (and other mammals) tend to stand out strongly in the picture due to their body warmth. This provides for very fast detection of individuals (and active objects such as military vehicles) that is not available in visible imagery.

However, the problem is that an I2 image is not electronic while TI, by the nature of its creation, is fully digital, allowing imagery to be displayed on any of a number of digital displays and transmitted into a network via wireless data links if required.

The initial response was to overlay a thermal image onto the I2 image, while developing an alternative fully-digital detector in place of the I2 source.

One emerging technology is that of the EBAPS (Electron Bombarded Active Pixel Sensor), pioneered by US manufacturer, Intevac. This takes the photons from the scene, focuses them onto a photocathode and the resulting photoelectrons are then accelerated across a vacuum gap and proximity-focused on the back-illuminated CMOS anode to produce digital image intensified (DI2) imagery with very little background noise.

As with all technological solutions to problems, the technology employed boils down to ‘horses-for-courses’: the application most suitable to the mission. So, having outlined the basic technology available for night vision systems, let us consider some examples of how it has been applied.

*Naval applications *
Maritime use of EO/IR night vision is widespread, covering command-and-control (including navigation) and weapon fire-control systems (FCS) for surface combatants; long-range and close-in surveillance for all sizes of warship, down to RIB-sized vessels; plus on-board monitoring of the immediate vicinity of the ship itself.

For surface combatants, a typical EO/IR fire-control director is the MSP500/600 series from Germany’s Rheinmetall Defence Electronics. It uses a Saphir LWIR 640×480 thermal imager, alongside a daylight camera and laser rangefinder. This has been adopted by the German Navy and exported to customers including Malaysia.

For longer-range surveillance, IRST (infrared search-and-track) systems are available. The VAMPIR family from Safran’s Sagem, operating in the MWIR spectrum, has been widely procured beyond France, with export customers including Australia and South Korea. Italy’s Leonardo (formerly Selex ES) offers its Silent Acquisition and Surveillance System (SASS) IRST, with both MWIR and LWIR channels, serving with the Italian and Turkish navies.

Typical of an on-board monitoring system is the Gatekeeper panoramic surveillance and alerting system from Thales Nederland, housed with other sensors in the I-Mast 400 integrated mast. It comprises three or four non-rotating sensor heads located around the vessel, each with three pairs of uncooled LWIR 320×240 FPA and HD TV cameras, offering 360deg coverage against asymmetric threats such as swimmers. It is in service on Holland-class OPVs of the Belgian and Netherlands navies.

For sub-surface vessels, pure optical periscope systems are being progressively replaced by optronic masts. L3 KEO (formerly Kollmorgen) has a TI variant of its Model 76 periscope using an MWIR 640×480 thermal imager, which has been widely exported; while the UK end of Thales produces the CM10 series of optronic masts, with an MWIR thermal imager (or image intensifier option) for the Astute-class of SSNs for the Royal Navy and the Soryu-class SSK boats for Japan.

*Land applications*
Virtually every operational task conducted by ground forces now has an NV element: NVGs, hand-held targeting devices, night-vision binoculars (NVB), weapon FCS on MBTs and AFVs, reconnaissance and surveillance, and night driving/navigation.

I2-powered NVGs proliferate worldwide with US-developed goggles being predominate. The most numerous legacy products are probably the AN/PVS-7 and AN/PVS-14 NVGs, or derivatives thereof, produced by L3 Warrior Systems and L3 Harris (the night vision business of which [originally ITT] was acquired by Elbit Systems of America in September 2019, following the merger of L3 Communications and the Harris Corporation).

Speaking to _Asian Military Review_ earlier this year, an L3Harris spokesman said that “our legacy PVS-14 is still a big seller”, noting that the company had recently received “a large foreign order” for this product.

*I2 tubes*

In the United States, I2 tubes are manufactured by L3 Warrior Systems and Harris, although exportability of these tubes is restricted by Figure of Merit (FOM) regulations, as well as ITAR restrictions.

There are other non-US manufacturers, mainly in Europe, where the Franco-Dutch company Photonis has emerged as a principle developer and producer of a whole range of II tubes, adopted by many users, especially where ITAR-free products are required. By way of example, Germany has selected the company’s 4G high-FOM I2 tubes for the 1,700 Theon Sensors NYX NVBs being procured from Greece to improve night driving manoeuvrability.

* FCS systems*

Virtually all I2-powered night vision adjuncts to MBT/AFV gunfire FCS have now been replaced with TI technology.

Initially this was by retrofit to systems mounted ‘under armour’ but new generation FCS units use TI only. However, in recent years, ‘above armour’ systems have emerged, not only for main armament FCS applications but also for external weapon stations and the Reconnaissance, Surveillance and Target Acquisition (RSTA) role on lighter AFVs and recce vehicles.

Typical of current generation FCS systems on offer for MBT/AFV is the Commander’s Open Architecture Panoramic Sight (COAPS) day/night target acquisition and independent surveillance system from Elbit Systems of Israel.

This is a dual-axis sight with additional fire-control functions for stationary and mobile platforms. The 360° panoramic sight is synchronised with the gunner’s main sight and provides a hunter-killer capability. Sensors within COAPS include a continuous-zoom thermal imager (both MWIR and LWIR are both offered with a 640×512 FPA resolution, with a 1024×768 option for MWIR and 1280×1024 option for LWIR), a daylight colour CCD TV camera, and an eye-safe laser rangefinder.

Moving to the hand-held target acquisition sector, SAFRAN’s Sagem JIM (Jumelle Infrarouge Multifonction) range is typical. The long range JIM LR model features a cooled MWIR detector with a 320×240 FPA, while the JIM UC uses an uncooled LWIR detector with a 640×480 FPA. The former weighs some 2.8kg while the latter (somewhat smaller as a result of its uncooled detector) is 0.5kg lighter.

*Weapon Sights*

Slightly smaller are the thermal weapon sights (TWS), use of which is becoming more the rule than the exception. The US AN/PAS-13 TWS family, produced in several versions by several contractors (including BAE Systems, Leonardo DRS and Raytheon) has become ubiquitous around the world.

In Europe, Safran’s Sagem market the Sword range of thermal sights derived from the French Army FELIN project while the UK’s, Excelitas Qioptiq offers its Dragon thermal sight range. Both ranges use uncooled LWIR detectors.

As developments evolve, the US Army has been working on a new Family of Weapon Sights – Individual (FWS-I) for the M4 carbine and M249 squad automatic weapon. It produces IR imagery in all weather conditions, under all lighting conditions and has the ability to see through fog, dust and smoke.

US Army data indicates recognition of a man-sized target at night to have a 70 percent probability at 960 metres, and through smoke or other obscurants a 90 percent probability at 300m.





A screen image of the OMNI VIII standard of the green phosphor I2 tube, familiar to many users, which is giving way to a white phosphor tube in some applications.
Additionally, FWS-I can wirelessly transmits the weapon sight crosshair and thermal imagery to the new Enhanced Night Vision Goggle-Binocular (ENVG-B), providing a Rapid Target Acquisition (RTA) capability.

ENVG-B comprises a dual I2 tube binocular system for improved situational awareness and depth perception, using higher resolution, white phosphor tubes (replacing the traditional green phosphor) providing better contrast; plus a fused thermal imager for better target recognition in degraded visual environments (such as dust, smoke, zero illumination and subterranean).

The wireless interconnectivity with FWS-I, allows soldiers to accurately engage without shouldering the weapon and significantly reducing exposure to enemy fire.

Roll-out of the ENVG-B and FWS-I was announced on 1 November 2019, indicating that the 2nd Armoured Brigade Combat Team (ABCT) of the US Army’s 1st Infantry Division, had become the first unit equipped, fielding the equipment in September. The FWS-I is being produced by BAE Systems and Leonardo DRS; while the ENVG-B is produced by L3 Warrior Sensor Systems (part of L3Harris).

_by Michael Gething_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Security

Pakistan Army claims to have downed Indian Army quadcopter

Rahul Bedi, New Delhi - Jane's Defence Weekly

10 April 2020


Pakistan’s military claimed to have downed an Indian Army (IA) quadcopter inside its territory near the Line of Control (LoC) in the disputed Himalayan border region of Kashmir on 9 April.

According to a statement by Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR) – the media wing of the Pakistan Armed Forces – the IA quadcopter had “intruded 600 m inside Pakistani territory for conducting surveillance” before it was shot down by Pakistan Army troops.

The ISPR said that such “unwarranted” acts by the IA violate the existing air agreements and the 2003 bilateral ceasefire understanding between the rival nuclear-armed neighbours along the LoC.

The IA has denied all knowledge of the quadcopter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Captain Ghulam Mustafa Farooqi
Sher-e-Jang (SJ)
21 AK 
18 October 1948

killed in action leading an assault at Burmi Darra, in the Haveli sector. https://t.co/2OGSOzIDqr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*DG ISPR*
· 
No PR- 59/2020- ISPR
Rawalpindi, 11 April 2020

LOC Update: Indian Army resorted to unprovoked fire in Nikial Sector deliberately targeting civilian population. CFVs being responded befittingly by Pak Army troops. Due to indiscriminate fire of Indian artillery at Mohra village two civilians including 18 years old girl sustained serious injuries. In last 24 hours 6 citizens including 2 girls have been injured & evacuated to nearby health facilities for necessary medical care.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

General Muhammad Musa Khan (Sardar) (1908-1991) in 1935. https://t.co/O4S15rg9Kf

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cuirassier

Slightly off-topic but wanted to ask some thing related to gallantry awards. 

If an officer who has tenured with the SSG but has reverted to his parent unit, is awarded an SJ/TJ etc., will the SSG include it in it's tally or only the parent unit will have claim?


----------



## PanzerKiel

TF141 said:


> Slightly off-topic but wanted to ask some thing related to gallantry awards.
> 
> If an officer who has tenured with the SSG but has reverted to his parent unit, is awarded an SJ/TJ etc., will the SSG include it in it's tally or only the parent unit will have claim?



Generally, both claim it. Its an honor for both. Like if you do something good, then your parents, your teachers and friends all feel honored.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cuirassier

PanzerKiel said:


> Generally, both claim it. Its an honor for both. Like if you do something good, then your parents, your teachers and friends all feel honored.


Yes that is if you've been attached to another unit from parent, for instance Captain Karnal Sher Khan was from Sind Regt and volunteered for NLI regt during KoP. However in case of SSG you are assigned from your parent units and spend limited tenure in the force. 

For example, if an officer joins SSG from AK Regt, and after a certain tenure he reverts back. Then he takes part in an action with his parent unit and is awarded SJ. Will both add it in their tally?

Or if he is posted to FC KP from parent unit and is awarded SBt with it. Will all three add his award in their tally?


----------



## PanzerKiel

TF141 said:


> Yes that is if you've been attached to another unit from parent, for instance Captain Karnal Sher Khan was from Sind Regt and volunteered for NLI regt during KoP. However in case of SSG you are assigned from your parent units and spend limited tenure in the force.
> 
> For example, if an officer joins SSG from AK Regt, and after a certain tenure he reverts back. Then he takes part in an action with his parent unit and is awarded SJ. Will both add it in their tally?
> 
> Or if he is posted to FC KP from parent unit and is awarded SBt with it. Will all three add his award in their tally?


Yes, they all will. Its something normal. One of my unit's SJ is claimed by another unit as well. We claim it since he was commissioned in us, the other unit claims because he attained shahadat being part of them.

Capt Bilal Zafar, SSG. His parent unit and Cdo unit both include him in their honors.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cuirassier

PanzerKiel said:


> Yes, they all will. Its something normal. One of my unit's SJ is claimed by another unit as well. We claim it since he was commissioned in us, the other unit claims because he attained shahadat being part of them.
> 
> Capt Bilal Zafar, SSG. His parent unit and Cdo unit both include him in their honors.


Interesting because Mitha, the first commander of the SSG, went on to be awarded HJ, but the SSG only includes the HJ of Capt Iqbal in it's tally.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel

TF141 said:


> Interesting because Mitha, the first commander of the SSG, went on to be awarded HJ, but the SSG only includes the HJ of Capt Iqbal in it's tally.



Its because, after 1971, Gen Mitha was stripped of all his medals and honors, thats why.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

No PR- 61/2020-ISPR
Rawalpindi - April 13, 2020

Pakistan Army training aircraft Mushshak on routine training mission crashed near Gujrat this morning. Both pilots Major Umer (Instructor Pilot) resident of Gujrat, and Lieutenant Faizan (Student Pilot) resident of Kalar Kahar, Chakwal embraced Shahadat.
Major Umer survived by wife.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakFactor

PanzerKiel said:


> Its because, after 1971, Gen Mitha was stripped of all his medals and honors, thats why.



It was Bhutto who destroyed this Hero Mitha's career sadly.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cuirassier

PanzerKiel said:


> Its because, after 1971, Gen Mitha was stripped of all his medals and honors, thats why.


Thanks for the replies. I was reviewing an SSG documentary which stated that the Group had got 72 operational gallantry awards (HJ,SJs,TJs) hence was wondering if these were all earned by serving men or included those who had reverted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Guys did yesterday Army Chief and ISI head met Imran Khan ??? Because I am receiving reports of such meeting and warid thing is there is no news on media


----------



## Fieldmarshal

Zarvan said:


> Guys did yesterday Army Chief and ISI head met Imran Khan ??? Because I am receiving reports of such meeting and warid thing is there is no news on media


Yes they did meet IK yesterday

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mingle

Zarvan said:


> Guys did yesterday Army Chief and ISI head met Imran Khan ??? Because I am receiving reports of such meeting and warid thing is there is no news on media


Some thinks it has to US taliban talk at Doha


----------



## Viper27

Zarvan said:


> Guys did yesterday Army Chief and ISI head met Imran Khan ??? Because I am receiving reports of such meeting and warid thing is there is no news on media



Yes there was a meeting. Probably involved discussion on both the Eastern & Western fronts. Today COAS met Amb Khalilzad & Gen Miller. So that may explain the meeting held last night.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Unjustified


PanzerKiel said:


> Its because, after 1971, Gen Mitha was stripped of all his medals and honors, thats why.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

The SS Group has been decorated with the following operational gallantry awards since existence:

1 x Hilal-e-Jurat
27 x Sitara-e-Jurat
44 x Tamgha-e-Jurat https://t.co/ViM2yrd4SV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

No PR- 65/2020-ISPR
Rawalpindi, April 14, 2020

Ambassador Zalmay Khalilzad, US Special Representative for Afghanistan Reconciliation & General Austin Scott Miller, Commander Resolute Support Mission in Afghanistan called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at GHQ, today.

During the meeting, matters of mutual interest, overall regional security situation including Afghan refugees issue / Afghan reconciliation process were discussed. COAS emphasised that amidst COVID-19 situation , we should not lose track of hard earned achievements for Afghan Peace Process and Peace & stability in the region. He also updated the visitors on Pakistan Government’s efforts for peace and PM's call for international community to help alleviate the issues confronting developing world in present circumstances

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

This is what we mean when we say we're Pak Army Corps of Engineers. https://t.co/c7iQokZhsu

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

PEOCHAR OPERATION

"OPERATION PEOCHAR" BY SIPAHI HAFIZ MOHAMMED KHAN

Upon returning from Buner, our battalion (affectionately known as the “Pawindaz”) was beckoned by the land of Swat. In Swat, the village of Peochar held a very significant value because in the past few years it had been organized and turned into a strong defensive position by the miscreants. GOC SSG (Maj Gen Haroon Aslam) tasked our Commanding Officer, Lt Col Irfan Zafar (TB), with this operation. On the evening of 15th May 2009, force composition for the mission was decided upon. It included one team from Ibrahim Company commanded by Capt Bilal Zafar while the second one was led by Naib Subedar Sabir. One team from Hamza company was commanded by Naib Subedar Daud, in addition two teams from Zakria company were to be led by Capt Tufail Butt and Naib Subedar Arif respectively. The entire force consisted of about 50 operators and was under the overall command of Major Sardar.
At 0400 PST on the morning of 16th May, as this lead team was leaving for the mission, a quiet resolve was evident on the faces of my highly motivated comrades. Upon landing in the area, we immediately took fire from terrorists who were hiding there. We disembarked from the helis as quickly as possible, took positions and returned fire. Upon effective SSG counter-fire, the heavy weapons of the miscreants were silenced however their snipers remained active. The welcome that we received was exactly as per the expected tradition! By dusk we were able to consolidate our positions. In the meantime, GOC SSG also arrived and motivated the troops of the Pawinda battalion stating “I hope that you keep in mind the pride and hopes with which we the SSG have been asked to accomplish this task, so you must ensure that you make the Country, Pak Army and the SSG proud”.
The target was in front of us. Enemy snipers were in their positions and ready for the expected attack. We were briefed by the Staff Officer, Maj Asif regarding the terrain and enemy positions. At night, under the command of Maj Sardar, 50 operators started closing in on enemy positions for a decisive mission. Being mountainous terrain, the path to the enemy positions, if one could even call it a path, was full of natural obstacles. After an eight hour journey, the force reached the target at approximately 0500 in the morning. As dawn broke, sipahi Rafaqat was the first one to set foot on Ghazanosar. Maj Sardar deployed the force and ordered Capt Bilal to secure one of the higher peaks. As Capt Bilal started advancing toward the peak with his team, the enemy opened up fire yet captain Bilal, while keeping his officer commanding updated with the situation, kept advancing. He was determined to capture this peak. The team was still some distance from the target when a RPG round hit Capt Bilal and this brave son of the nation attained martyrdom. After Capt Bilal fell, Capt Zafeel Butt took over and secured the peak. Soldiers Mohammed Maroof and Majid sustained injuries during this assault and the exchange of fire carried on throughout the day. Despite being hungry and tired, the whole unit remained in high spirits and the level of motivation was as such that every operator was willing to make the ultimate sacrifice if needed. Naik Sher Nawaz and sipahi Zulfiqar, crawling and taking advantage of the terrain, approached the enemy bunkers and lobbed grenades causing heavy casualties to the miscreants.
A message from GOC, ordering us to capture the last remaining peak in Ghazanosar before dusk, really lifted our spirits. Maj Sardar planned the operation and heavy artillery fire was called upon from the fire base being commanded by Capt Aamir. The miscreants withdrew in the face of heavy artillery fire. There were approximately 70-80 miscreants on this peak and as soon as Capt Tufail Butt’s team approached the valley, the terrorists opened fire. Charged up by the recent martyrdom of Capt Bilal, the team pressed on with its attack. One round in the chest felled sipahi Zulfiqar and shortly thereafter sipahi Amjad Iqbal and Lance Naik Gulzar were also injured. The terrorists could not withstand the fierce assault and withdrew. The victorious force offered late night prayers on the Ghazanosar peak and successfully came up to the expectations of the nation.
As difficult as it had been to occupy the peak, retaining it proved to be just as difficult since the area was rather large and there were only a few troops available. However for highly motivated troops this did not remain an obstacle. At the slope of this peak, there is a village by the name of Talkar. As there is a gradual slope from the peak toward this village, it was felt that if there was to be a counter attack, it would have come from this direction and since we had received additional manpower, two teams commanded by Maj Azeem and Naib Subedar Daud were positioned on the side of the peak facing the village. Their task was to monitor any movement from the village side and repulse any attacks. Thus began the game of endurance as it was cold, with almost daily rain and sometimes even snow. There was only one stream of water which happened to be very close to the Peochar town. Only once a day a team used to go to fetch water and this water was used for the rest of the day. We received orders to carry out a search operation in Peochar. On the first day, under the command of commandant – Special Operations School, Col Sajid, the Talkar village was searched. In this operation two teams from Yaldrum battalion also participated. “Pawandaz” were being commanded by Maj Azeem and with him were Capt Tufail and Naib Suberdar Daud with their teams. After two days the search operation in Peochar was launched and on the first day we discovered large number of heavy weapons, explosives, suicide vests and a chemical laboratory which was set on fire. During the next phase, tunnels dug by terrorists and their houses were blown up. A cave in which enemy was present was also blown up by Naib Subedar Daud. These actions were carried out by the teams of Naik Subedar Rafiq, Naik Subedar Arif and Naib Subedar Daud under the overall command of Maj Sardar.
To the north of Ghazanosar is a very high peak designated 2529 and the enemy was spotted there roaming freely. We used to hear artillery fire engaging them from the guns of 19 Division with which we were to linkup. In the meantime Operation Commander Col Sajid and Lt Col Irfan Zaffar (TB) also returned to the theater. We received orders from the Div HQ to secure peak 2529. Major Sardar carried out the operational planning and it was decided that teams led by Capt Tufail Butt, Naib Subedar Arif, and Naib Subedar Daud would act as pathfinders. We started advancing at 2100 and after a very tough mountainous trek, reached and secured peak 2529 around 0500 in the morning. Around afternoon time, the enemy raided our position to collect bodies of their comrades but the attack was successfully repulsed. Three soldiers, Lance Naik Niaz Saqi, sipahi Mohammed Imtiaz and sipahi Asrar Ahmed received injuries. In the wake of their escape, the enemy left behind ammunition and other equipment. In front of peak 2529 was Shalkosar peak which was a terrorist strong point where they had employed high caliber weapons including 14.5mm and 12.7mm machine guns. Since the enemy had occupied this peak for a while, they had been able to dig tunnels and build strong bunkers as part of their defensive positions. For as long as this peak remained in the hands of the enemy, our linkup with the rest of the force would have been impossible.
Lt Col Irfan Zaffar (TB) ordered the force to advance under the command of Maj Sardar. During the night, three teams led by Capt Tufail Butt, Naib Subedar Arif and Naib Subedar Daud were to act as pathfinders. Along the route, on both sides, there were enemy supply depots and accommodations which had to be eliminated. This task was carried out by Capt Arif’s team and they neutralized these terrorist hideouts and structures. Around 0300 in the morning we were also able to secure the Shalkosar peak. The enemy had fled in disarray leaving behind a large cache of weapons, food/water and even their beds!
Thus concluded the mission tasked to the “Pawindaz” by GOC SSG. The mission was accomplished successfully due to prayers of our countrymen and the kindness of God Almighty.
On the orders of Maj Sardar, Havildar Khan raised the Pakistan flag on Shalkosar peak and with that the entire Peochar valley started reverberating with the ring of “Pakistan Zindabad!” (Long Live Pakistan).
The next day Maj Sardar, along with Naik Subedar Arif’s team, linked up with a Punjab Regiment battalion. This successfully concluded our mission.

[Note: In Pic Expected Next COAS GOC-SSG Lt.Gen Haroon Aslam Who Commanded Guerilla Operations]


Detail of the Operation courtesy by ISI (Inter Services Intelligence) Pakistan
DATEAUGUST 17, 2013

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aryeih Leib

..


----------



## Dazzler

When you get praises from the enemy...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1251239436525985793

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan to get chinese autonomous killer drones "Blowfish A2 and A3"
These drones have VTOL system
They can carry a payload of 38-40 kg
They can be fitted with a machine gun
fitted with 60mm or 80mm shells
They can also be fitted with mini rockets and vertical tubes for bombs. https://t.co/sa913rZ340

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Photo with comments shared by Kanwar M Dilshad. Just see President's simlicity & grace.

"To day is death anniversary of Field Marshall Muhammad Ayub khan on 19th April 1974.... He gave dinner at his house on occasion of my marriage on 17 the April 1974". https://t.co/CjCPsLd2AM

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Trailer23

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252044453499543557

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## airomerix

Fake Lieutenant General arrested from Burewala. 

Claimed to be a corp commander to policemen.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PanzerKiel

airomerix said:


> Fake Lieutenant General arrested from Burewala.
> 
> Claimed to be a corp commander to policemen.
> 
> View attachment 625588



He was caught in Kohat, mid of last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TsAr

airomerix said:


> Fake Lieutenant General arrested from Burewala.
> 
> Claimed to be a corp commander to policemen.
> 
> View attachment 625588


he could have enjoyed bit more if he had claimed to be a lieutenant only....


----------



## khanasifm

airomerix said:


> Fake Lieutenant General arrested from Burewala.
> 
> Claimed to be a corp commander to policemen.
> 
> View attachment 625588




Wearing rank of major general but leading a Corp??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

DG ISPR
@OfficialDGISPR

COAS was also apprised about national strategy for Test, Trace and Quarantine (TTQ) aimed at identifying disease spread, focused clusters / hotspots to enable targeted lockdowns & need driven resource optimisation at all levels.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Only machine gun I know that fires 60 or 80mm shells are AGLs



fatman17 said:


> machine gun
> fitted with 60mm or 80mm shell





airomerix said:


> Fake Lieutenant General arrested from Burewala.
> 
> Claimed to be a corp commander to policemen.
> 
> View attachment 625588


Lt. Gen without service ribbons on his chest hahaha LMAO 



khanasifm said:


> Wearing rank of major general but leading a Corp??


Maj Gen shoulder taps are only stick and sword symbol. In the picture rank is Lt. Gen bcz of the additional chand sitara.


----------



## ghazi52

DG ISPR Press Conference - 24th Apr 2020





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Armchair

@Gryphon I seem to have insufficient privileges to reply on the Retaking Kashmir thread. @PanzerKiel is teasing us regarding what seems to be changes in the ORBAT for Pakistan Army. 

Without any insider info, I can guess that this is in a new Strike Corps and (what Panzer said earlier) about more IABGs (double, so probably around 14). 

My guess about the new Strike Corps is because of the General with the SC badge but unit badge missing, and how @PanzerKiel refused to reveal it. There are also apparently two classified "Artillery Divisions". 

From looking at the map and placement of present units, I would imagine that there is a new Corps also in the Northern Areas with NLI forming regular units there. Further south, there is a big gap south of Multan to Karachi. I'm going to imagine that there is a new Corps there somewhere as well. 

How did I do @PanzerKiel ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Armchair said:


> @Gryphon I seem to have insufficient privileges to reply on the Retaking Kashmir thread. @PanzerKiel is teasing us regarding what seems to be changes in the ORBAT for Pakistan Army.
> 
> Without any insider info, I can guess that this is in a new Strike Corps and (what Panzer said earlier) about more IABGs (double, so probably around 14).
> 
> My guess about the new Strike Corps is because of the General with the SC badge but unit badge missing, and how @PanzerKiel refused to reveal it. There are also apparently two classified "Artillery Divisions".
> 
> From looking at the map and placement of present units, I would imagine that there is a new Corps also in the Northern Areas with NLI forming regular units there. Further south, there is a big gap south of Multan to Karachi. I'm going to imagine that there is a new Corps there somewhere as well.
> 
> How did I do @PanzerKiel ?



na bhai, not that big a change, but for us military guys, its big. Just shifting of a major formation from one Corps to another.

The greater number of Armored Brigades(not IABGs, they remain the same) has some other purpose.

But to make you stay on track, there is no plan to raise a new Corps anywhere, anytime soon.



Armchair said:


> @Gryphon I seem to have insufficient privileges to reply on the Retaking Kashmir thread. @PanzerKiel is teasing us regarding what seems to be changes in the ORBAT for Pakistan Army.
> 
> Without any insider info, I can guess that this is in a new Strike Corps and (what Panzer said earlier) about more IABGs (double, so probably around 14).
> 
> My guess about the new Strike Corps is because of the General with the SC badge but unit badge missing, and how @PanzerKiel refused to reveal it. There are also apparently two classified "Artillery Divisions".
> 
> From looking at the map and placement of present units, I would imagine that there is a new Corps also in the Northern Areas with NLI forming regular units there. Further south, there is a big gap south of Multan to Karachi. I'm going to imagine that there is a new Corps there somewhere as well.
> 
> How did I do @PanzerKiel ?



But am more interested in discussing the IA ORBAT, why arent we discussing theirs? That should be the first thing, instead of discussing ours here.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Armchair

PanzerKiel said:


> na bhai, not that big a change, but for us military guys, its big. Just shifting of a major formation from one Corps to another.
> 
> The greater number of Armored Brigades(not IABGs, they remain the same) has some other purpose.
> 
> But to make you stay on track, there is no plan to raise a new Corps anywhere, anytime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> But am more interested in discussing the IA ORBAT, why arent we discussing theirs? That should be the first thing, instead of discussing ours here.



You're right let's discuss that. @Signalian you surely have a thread for it? I'll contribute with my civilian ideas : )


----------



## Joe Shearer

PanzerKiel said:


> na bhai, not that big a change, but for us military guys, its big. Just shifting of a major formation from one Corps to another.
> 
> The greater number of Armored Brigades(not IABGs, they remain the same) has some other purpose.
> 
> But to make you stay on track, there is no plan to raise a new Corps anywhere, anytime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> But am more interested in discussing the IA ORBAT, why arent we discussing theirs? That should be the first thing, instead of discussing ours here.



I am curious to know what is stopping you. All the information current at that time was shared months ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Joe Shearer said:


> I am curious to know what is stopping you. All the information current at that time was shared months ago.



Actually, i dont want to start a new thread for nothing. I am sure there must be an existing thread for which i am waiting.


----------



## Joe Shearer

PanzerKiel said:


> Actually, i dont want to start a new thread for nothing. I am sure there must be an existing thread for which i am waiting.



There is; to be precise, there are. What I am saying in turn is that this is ancient history as one of your interlocutors has been very active on both. I am surprised at his long silence.


----------



## Signalian

Armchair said:


> You're right let's discuss that. @Signalian you surely have a thread for it? I'll contribute with my civilian ideas : )


To defend Bhuj, will Indian Army use;

1. 11th Infantry Division?
or
2. 34th Infantry Brigade ?
or
3. 54th Infantry Division as reinforcement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Signalian said:


> To defend Bhuj, will Indian Army use;
> 
> 1. 11th Infantry Division?
> or
> 2. 34th Infantry Brigade ?
> or
> 3. 54th Infantry Division as reinforcement.



Apart from 21 Strike Corps (31 Armored, 36 RAPID(S) and 41 RAMFOR)

12 Corps (HQ at Pune) has 11 Division, 12 RAPID(D) for defence. Corps troops include an armored brigade,mechanized brigade, artillery and AD brigades.

41 Artillery Division is located here directly under SC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gryphon

Armchair said:


> @Gryphon I seem to have insufficient privileges to reply on the Retaking Kashmir thread. @PanzerKiel is teasing us regarding what seems to be changes in the ORBAT for Pakistan Army.
> 
> Without any insider info, I can guess that this is in a new Strike Corps and (what Panzer said earlier) about more IABGs (double, so probably around 14).
> 
> My guess about the new Strike Corps is because of the General with the SC badge but unit badge missing, and how @PanzerKiel refused to reveal it. There are also apparently two classified "Artillery Divisions".
> 
> From looking at the map and placement of present units, I would imagine that there is a new Corps also in the Northern Areas with NLI forming regular units there. Further south, there is a big gap south of Multan to Karachi. I'm going to imagine that there is a new Corps there somewhere as well.
> 
> How did I do @PanzerKiel ?



No new Corps!

The classified 'Artillery Divisions' are well - Strategic Force North & Strategic Force South. The missile artillery. 



PanzerKiel said:


> na bhai, not that big a change, but for us military guys, its big. Just shifting of a major formation from one Corps to another.



17 Div moved to 2 Corps?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Signalian said:


> To defend Bhuj, will Indian Army use;
> 
> 1. 11th Infantry Division?
> or
> 2. 34th Infantry Brigade ?
> or
> 3. 54th Infantry Division as reinforcement.



An Independent Infantry Brigade Group is already located at Bhuj.

Where does 34 Infantry Brigade come in? There is no 34 Infantry Brigade in the whole Southern Command.

54 RAMFOR wont come in as reinforcement. It is part of Strike Corps and depleting this corps wont be a good idea.
Indian defense potential is already strong here.



Gryphon said:


> 17 Div moved to 2 Corps?



Nopes. 6 Armored Division cannot operate without 17.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gryphon

PanzerKiel said:


> Nopes. 6 Armored Division cannot operate without 17.



33 moved to 5? (My last guess)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Gryphon said:


> 33 moved to 5? (My last guess)



Nopes dear. Lolz.

Lets move on.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

@Signalian

Just to be clear, during the ORBAT exercise that was done earlier, I felt it was not desirable to go down below Division level for locations for Indian Army formations, (a) because it was inappropriate; this is not a Turkish or a Spanish defence related forum, after all; (b) because brigades are moved around from time to time, as developments take place within the Army.

Even the locations of all the divisions mentioned earlier are no longer 100% valid, as there are changes being made. These changes at the highest level are of separating out the fixed layer of air defence; there is also some discussion about logistics, communications and engineering (other than battlefield engineering, the role of the Sappers and of Pioneers). There are other changes, not transformative, but incremental, and these are best discovered by your good selves.

Good luck.

PS: Was it you asking about the defence of Bhuj? This came up in the last few days, and has already been answered; there is a Brigade located at Bhuj; short of a multi-division level attack, it should be able to see off inquisitive people without bursting into tears.


----------



## Signalian

Joe Shearer said:


> PS: Was it you asking about the defence of Bhuj? This came up in the last few days, and has already been answered; there is a Brigade located at Bhuj; short of a multi-division level attack, it should be able to see off inquisitive people without bursting into tears.


That brigade you mentioned, is it Indp or 34th?


----------



## Joe Shearer

Signalian said:


> That brigade you mentioned, is it Indp or 34th?



It was an independent brigade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Signalian said:


> That brigade you mentioned, is it Indp or 34th?



75, indp.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Major Shabbir Sharif, Shaheed, NH

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## fatman17

Land Platforms

China dispatches two customised VT4 MBTs to undisclosed foreign customer

Gabriel Dominguez, London and Dmitry Fediushko, Moscow - Jane's Defence Weekly

28 April 2020


One of the two customised VT4s photographed leaving China’s Inner Mongolia First Machinery Group on 20 April. The group did not reveal the identity of the customer. Source: Inner Mongolia First Machinery Group

hina's Inner Mongolia First Machinery Group released images on 20 April via its WeChat account showing what appear to be two customised China North Industries Corporation (Norinco) VT4 main battle tanks (MBTs) being transported on trucks to an undisclosed foreign customer.

The images, which show the MBTs featuring a new explosive reactive armour (ERA) fitted to the glacis and turret, indicate that these VT4s are slightly different from the ones exported to Thailand and Nigeria.

The factory did not provide further details about the platforms (which were painted in green-brown camouflage), the value of the contract, or the number of tanks set to be supplied, saying only that it had held a "launch ceremony" for the two VT4s, which were being delivered to an undisclosed country.

According to Jane's Land Warfare Platforms: Armoured Fighting Vehicles, the export-only VT4 (formerly known as the MBT-3000) follows a conventional Soviet-layout MBT with a 125 mm smoothbore gun and carousel automatic loading system.

For close support and anti-personnel fire, the VT4 carries a 7.62 mm coaxial machine gun and what is most likely the Type 88 12.7 mm machine gun, which is cupola-mounted for the commander's use.

The turret also carries eight 76 mm smoke dischargers and four dischargers of 76 mm high-explosive fragmentation grenades. In 2014, an enhanced version of the platforms was shown featuring a remote weapon station, believed to be the UW1, which can mount a 7.62 mm or a12.7 mm machine gun.

The protection afforded to the VT4 has yet to be disclosed, and it is unclear whether the base armour design is a close copy of the T-72B or the T-90A MBTs, as Samuel Cranny-Evans, senior research analyst and editor of Jane's Land Warfare Platforms: Armoured Fighting Vehicles, pointed out.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fatman17

VT-4 Tank is in news that Pakistan has reportedly signed $1 bn worth of deal. Wait for official confirmation https://t.co/Q2oTffgGc1

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mingle

fatman17 said:


> VT-4 Tank is in news that Pakistan has reportedly signed $1 bn worth of deal. Wait for official confirmation https://t.co/Q2oTffgGc1
> View attachment 628272


Any video about this product???


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Is it wise to have fuel tanks exposed at the bavk??
Could shoot em with .50 cal from far away or machine gun fire maybe??
That'd be a big boom. I bet.


----------



## PanzerKiel

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Is it wise to have fuel tanks exposed at the bavk??
> Could shoot em with .50 cal from far away or machine gun fire maybe??
> That'd be a big boom. I bet.



Actually any type of fire from the back is extremely hazardous to a tank. But since it is the less-exposed aspect of the tank, therefore engine and fuel tanks are generally found there.

Here is where the mechanized infantry comes in. They move everywhere with the tanks in M113s, one of their main tasks being providing close support to advancing tanks so that they do not get surprised from enemy infantry or anti-tank teams.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Is it wise to have fuel tanks exposed at the bavk??
> Could shoot em with .50 cal from far away or machine gun fire maybe??
> That'd be a big boom. I bet.


Diesel doesnt catch fire that easily either.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

In my auto upkeep class the teacher said diesel is more flammable as it can be ignited just by compression. Whereas, gasoline ignites with a flame/spark?


DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Diesel doesnt catch fire that easily either.



Makes sense. But didn't Hezbollah anti tank teams in Lebanon take advantage of Israeli tanks back side when they used to pop out of man holes shoot atgms/rpgs and then run away? (So I've heard from elders I was pretty young when both Lebanon wars happened, so I could be wrong)


PanzerKiel said:


> Actually any type of fire from the back is extremely hazardous to a tank. But since it is the less-exposed aspect of the tank, therefore engine and fuel tanks are generally found there.
> 
> Here is where the mechanized infantry comes in. They move everywhere with the tanks in M113s, one of their main tasks being providing close support to advancing tanks so that they do not get surprised from enemy infantry or anti-tank teams.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel

Ahmet Pasha said:


> In my auto upkeep class the teacher said diesel is more flammable as it can be ignited just by compression. Whereas, gasoline ignites with a flame/spark?
> 
> 
> Makes sense. But didn't Hezbollah anti tank teams in Lebanon take advantage of Israeli tanks back side when they used to pop out of man holes shoot atgms/rpgs and then run away? (So I've heard from elders I was pretty young when both Lebanon wars happened, so I could be wrong)



Exactly, diesel is volatile to compression as you said, not to bullets or sparks. 

What happened with the Merkavas happens if there is no infantry support with tanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Blacklight

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Diesel doesnt catch fire that easily either.


Unless you are stealing from flipped over tankers
_*Pakistan fuel tanker truck explosion kills at least 153*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

So Israelis were too over confident??
And it was relatively a new tank recently developed.


PanzerKiel said:


> Exactly, diesel is volatile to compression as you said, not to bullets or sparks.
> 
> What happened with the Merkavas happens if there is no infantry support with tanks.




Any word on Hamza MCV or LAVA as it's called. Last mention was in 2016-2017 MoDP yearbook I believe. So many small countries have their own wheeled 8x8 or 6x6 APCs/IFVs(whatever they're called). Yet HIT is still proud of M113(with desi names offcourse) and dragoon which might have been an achievement in 1990s or maybe even in early 2000s but not today, in this day and age.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Ahmet Pasha said:


> So Israelis were too over confident??
> And it was relatively a new tank recently developed.
> 
> 
> 
> Any word on Hamza MCV or LAVA as it's called. Last mention was in 2016-2017 MoDP yearbook I believe. So many small countries have their own wheeled 8x8 or 6x6 APCs/IFVs(whatever they're called).



There was no problem with the tank. 

No weapon system, whatever its potency, can survive in isolation on any battlefield. A successful battlefield action is always the result of combined efforts of all fighting and supporting arms.

Israelis did identify grave inadequacies, after 2006, with their prevalent doctrine with regards to employment of fighting arms, and fighting a war in a hybrid environment. That document is there somewhere on the net.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## niaz

PanzerKiel said:


> Exactly, diesel is volatile to compression as you said, not to bullets or sparks.
> 
> What happened with the Merkavas happens if there is no infantry support with tanks.


 
Just to clarify, diesel is a liquid and like all liquids, it is not compressible. However, in the diesel engine, fuel is mixed with air and the air/diesel mixture is compressible. The following explains the reason for the preference of diesel engines.

Firstly, diesel is less volatile than jet fuel & gasoline hence it has a higher ‘Flash Point’. Flash Point (FP) is the temperature at which fuel would ignite if a naked flame is brought near its surface. FP of gasoline /petrol is minus 43 deg C, of Kerosene/Jet fuel is a 38 to 40 deg C and of diesel normally 55 to 65 deg C. This means that diesel is not likely to catch fire even when hit by a rifle bullet if the temperature caused by the hit of the bullet is less than 55 deg C when it enters the diesel, therefore diesel is safer to store especially in hot climates and also safer to use where bullets are flying everywhere.

Secondly, a higher compression ratio is desirable in the internal combustion engine because this way more mechanical energy can be extracted resulting in more mileage per gallon. However higher the compression ratio; higher the stresses on the engine components. Hence these need to be stronger and therefore heavier. Additionally, more heat is generated requiring a better engine cooling system.

Even though the FP of diesel is much higher than gasoline, its 'auto-ignition temperature'; the temperature at which the fuel would ignite on its own is lower. (Auto-ignition temperature of gasoline is 280 deg C whereas the auto-ignition temperature of both the Jet fuel/Kerosene and of diesel is 210 deg C.). This makes diesel a suitable fuel for the auto-ignition internal combustion engine because a lower compression would generate sufficient heat to cause auto-ignition. By the way, kerosene can also be used in most diesel engines without causing serious problems. The only cause of concern is that Kerosene has less lubricity than diesel.

Most diesel engines run at close to 20:1 compression ratio. However with clever devices such as multi-phase high-pressure injection and variable exchange valve timing; modern diesel engines would generate sufficient pressure with as low as 14:1 compression ratio to cause auto-ignition temperature of the diesel/air mixture.

Most modern petrol engines run at about 9: I or thereabout, hence need spark plugs to ignite the fuel/air mixture. I have not come across any petrol engine with higher than 12:1 compression ratio. At high ratios, with the spark plugs present, there would be pre-ignition of the air-fuel mixture.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PDF

niaz said:


> At high ratios, with the spark plugs present, there would be pre-ignition of the air-fuel mixture.


Knocking.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Blacklight said:


> Unless you are stealing from flipped over tankers
> _*Pakistan fuel tanker truck explosion kills at least 153*_


That was petrol.

There is a reason why diesel is preferred for off-roading over petrol.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## niaz

Hachiman said:


> Knocking.


 yes


----------



## ARMalik

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> That was petrol.
> 
> There is a reason why diesel is preferred for off-roading over petrol.



No doubt. The only issue with Diesel is that it has an expiry date of 6-months give or take. As with all things in this world, there is always a catch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

General Musa went to India once...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256591734462652417

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bossman

Dazzler said:


> General Musa went to India once...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256591734462652417


Poor guy, made him sit in back of the noisy, unpressurized Bristol Freighter. Should have at least given him the Vicount President Ayub was using.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257392254836256769

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

42mm coaxil machine gun. can be mounted on AFV / APC and as door gun on helos.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Border fencing along the afpak border continues

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mingle

fatman17 said:


> Border fencing along the afpak border continues
> View attachment 630095


How much distance covered and how much remains? Read that money sanctioned for Iran border too???


----------



## fatman17

Don't quote me but 1,200 + KM fenced out of 2,500 KM. actual fencing to be around 2,000 KM as mountain belt up north may not be fenced. 2nd project to fence Iran border to start soon. Target for afpak border completion is dec2020. Already nearly $500 m spent on this project


mingle said:


> How much distance covered and how much remains? Read that money sanctioned for Iran border too???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mohsin A

*COVID-19 Not Affecting Afghan Border Fencing, Pakistan Army Says*

*



*

ISLAMABAD - Officials in Pakistan say a unilateral construction effort has erected a robust fence along “more than 70%” of the country’s roughly 2,600-kilometer border with Afghanistan, and the coronavirus pandemic has not hampered the work.

Pakistan has reported a relatively low number of cases of COVID-19, with more than 21,500 infections and nearly 500 deaths. 

The army-led, roughly $500 million project to secure the largely porous and historically open frontier was launched in 2017, and officials expect it to be finished by the end of this year or by summer 2021.

The fence has been installed along more than 85% of the border in northwestern Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province, and almost 70% percent in southwestern Baluchistan province, according to the information shared with VOA by the military’s media wing, the Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR). 

The pair of three-meter-high mesh fences, a couple of meters apart, are filled and topped with coils of razor wire, running through rugged terrain and snow-capped mountains as high as 12,000 feet. Additionally, hundreds of new outposts and forts, equipped with modern surveillance gadgetry, also are being built. 

Chief military spokesman Major-General Babar Iftikhar told a local news channel Monday night the coronavirus-related lockdown has not affected the border security project. 

“The fencing activity has not stopped. The stretch of Pak-Afghan border in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa is near completion and the work is speedily underway on the stretch in Baluchistan,” Iftikhar told Pakistani ARY news channel in an interview broadcast. 

Officials maintain the fence would go a long way in addressing concerns of Pakistan and Afghanistan stemming from illegal crossings and militant infiltration. 

Afghan officials are opposed to Pakistan’s border security measures because Kabul disputes the 1893 British colonial era demarcation, what Afghans still refer to as the Durand Line. Islamabad rejects the objections and maintains Pakistan inherited the international frontier after gaining independence from Britain in 1947.

The United States also has hailed Pakistan’s border security measures and U.S. officials told lawmakers during recent Congressional hearings that Washington "sees the Durand Line as the internationally recognized boundary.” 

The border fencing in a traditionally lawless border region followed years of sustained counter-militancy operations, killing thousands of militants and pushing many others into volatile border provinces of Afghanistan. 

The Pakistani military says it has effectively “dismantled" terrorist infrastructures in the area, leading to improved security and a sharp reduction in militant attacks in the country. 

One of the border districts, North Waziristan, however, has experienced a spike in attacks on Pakistani security forces in recent months, fueling concerns militants are trying stage a comeback in their former stronghold.

The ISPR dismissed those concerns and explained the violence stemmed from ongoing “intelligence-based” security operations to clear remaining “terrorist hideouts” and “sleeper cells” in the district. 

The media wing insisted capacity issues apparently have prevented Afghanistan from adequately manning the border, particularly in its eastern and southeastern provinces, which encouraged fugitive militants and those linked to Islamic State to establish bases there and plot cross-border attacks against Pakistan.

Islamabad maintains its security and ensuing diplomatic efforts helped Washington in negotiating and signing the landmark agreement with the Taliban February 29 toward ending nearly 19 years of war in Afghanistan. 

In return for a withdrawal of U.S. and coalition forces from the country, the deal seeks Taliban counterterrorism assurances and engagement in negotiations with other Afghan groups to end decades of hostilities in the country. 

The proposed intra-Afghan peace dialogue has been delayed, though, because of a slow-moving prisoner swap between the Taliban and the Afghan government and stepped up insurgent attacks. 

The Pakistani foreign ministry Sunday described the U.S.-Taliban agreement as a “significant step forward” and a “historic opportunity” toward opening intra-Afghan peace negotiations. It called for a reduction in violence by all parties to the conflict, saying it is “pivotal” in advancing peace in Afghanistan.

“For its part, Pakistan will continue to support a peaceful, stable, united, democratic and prosperous Afghanistan, at peace with itself and its neighbors,” according to the statement.

Pakistani officials take credit for arranging and facilitating the U.S.-led Afghan peace process. Taliban leaders and their families have lived among several million Afghan refugees that are still hosted by Pakistan.

Islamabad also had recognized the Taliban government in Kabul in the mid-1990s, along with Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates, before the Islamist group was ousted from power by a 2001 U.S.-led military invasion of Afghanistan for sheltering al-Qaida leaders.

https://www.voanews.com/covid-19-pa...ting-afghan-border-fencing-pakistan-army-says

Good Progress. Work must be expedited on this to get it done sooner rather than later. Then it's time to polish off the fence along the Iran border. Inshallah, Pakistan will be sealed sooner than we think.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Mohsin A said:


> *COVID-19 Not Affecting Afghan Border Fencing, Pakistan Army Says*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> ISLAMABAD - Officials in Pakistan say a unilateral construction effort has erected a robust fence along “more than 70%” of the country’s roughly 2,600-kilometer border with Afghanistan, and the coronavirus pandemic has not hampered the work.
> 
> Pakistan has reported a relatively low number of cases of COVID-19, with more than 21,500 infections and nearly 500 deaths.
> 
> The army-led, roughly $500 million project to secure the largely porous and historically open frontier was launched in 2017, and officials expect it to be finished by the end of this year or by summer 2021.
> 
> The fence has been installed along more than 85% of the border in northwestern Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province, and almost 70% percent in southwestern Baluchistan province, according to the information shared with VOA by the military’s media wing, the Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR).
> 
> The pair of three-meter-high mesh fences, a couple of meters apart, are filled and topped with coils of razor wire, running through rugged terrain and snow-capped mountains as high as 12,000 feet. Additionally, hundreds of new outposts and forts, equipped with modern surveillance gadgetry, also are being built.
> 
> Chief military spokesman Major-General Babar Iftikhar told a local news channel Monday night the coronavirus-related lockdown has not affected the border security project.
> 
> “The fencing activity has not stopped. The stretch of Pak-Afghan border in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa is near completion and the work is speedily underway on the stretch in Baluchistan,” Iftikhar told Pakistani ARY news channel in an interview broadcast.
> 
> Officials maintain the fence would go a long way in addressing concerns of Pakistan and Afghanistan stemming from illegal crossings and militant infiltration.
> 
> Afghan officials are opposed to Pakistan’s border security measures because Kabul disputes the 1893 British colonial era demarcation, what Afghans still refer to as the Durand Line. Islamabad rejects the objections and maintains Pakistan inherited the international frontier after gaining independence from Britain in 1947.
> 
> The United States also has hailed Pakistan’s border security measures and U.S. officials told lawmakers during recent Congressional hearings that Washington "sees the Durand Line as the internationally recognized boundary.”
> 
> The border fencing in a traditionally lawless border region followed years of sustained counter-militancy operations, killing thousands of militants and pushing many others into volatile border provinces of Afghanistan.
> 
> The Pakistani military says it has effectively “dismantled" terrorist infrastructures in the area, leading to improved security and a sharp reduction in militant attacks in the country.
> 
> One of the border districts, North Waziristan, however, has experienced a spike in attacks on Pakistani security forces in recent months, fueling concerns militants are trying stage a comeback in their former stronghold.
> 
> The ISPR dismissed those concerns and explained the violence stemmed from ongoing “intelligence-based” security operations to clear remaining “terrorist hideouts” and “sleeper cells” in the district.
> 
> The media wing insisted capacity issues apparently have prevented Afghanistan from adequately manning the border, particularly in its eastern and southeastern provinces, which encouraged fugitive militants and those linked to Islamic State to establish bases there and plot cross-border attacks against Pakistan.
> 
> Islamabad maintains its security and ensuing diplomatic efforts helped Washington in negotiating and signing the landmark agreement with the Taliban February 29 toward ending nearly 19 years of war in Afghanistan.
> 
> In return for a withdrawal of U.S. and coalition forces from the country, the deal seeks Taliban counterterrorism assurances and engagement in negotiations with other Afghan groups to end decades of hostilities in the country.
> 
> The proposed intra-Afghan peace dialogue has been delayed, though, because of a slow-moving prisoner swap between the Taliban and the Afghan government and stepped up insurgent attacks.
> 
> The Pakistani foreign ministry Sunday described the U.S.-Taliban agreement as a “significant step forward” and a “historic opportunity” toward opening intra-Afghan peace negotiations. It called for a reduction in violence by all parties to the conflict, saying it is “pivotal” in advancing peace in Afghanistan.
> 
> “For its part, Pakistan will continue to support a peaceful, stable, united, democratic and prosperous Afghanistan, at peace with itself and its neighbors,” according to the statement.
> 
> Pakistani officials take credit for arranging and facilitating the U.S.-led Afghan peace process. Taliban leaders and their families have lived among several million Afghan refugees that are still hosted by Pakistan.
> 
> Islamabad also had recognized the Taliban government in Kabul in the mid-1990s, along with Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates, before the Islamist group was ousted from power by a 2001 U.S.-led military invasion of Afghanistan for sheltering al-Qaida leaders.
> 
> https://www.voanews.com/covid-19-pa...ting-afghan-border-fencing-pakistan-army-says
> 
> Good Progress. Work must be expedited on this to get it done sooner rather than later. Then it's time to polish off the fence along the Iran border. Inshallah, Pakistan will be sealed sooner than we think.


Thanks to ALLAH ( GOD ) for help and guidance . Salute to Shuhada of Pakistan .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258416767472369665


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Are you ready for the resurrection? [emoji1191][emoji1250] https://t.co/EyBs670TXP

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

Look forward to reading the story of Shaheed Captain Akash Rabbani - the first martyr of the Zarb e Azb campaign to free Pakistan of the TTP’s terror. 

The book has been written by Akash Shaheer’s mother. What resolve it must have taken take to write this [emoji17]. https://t.co/s2DlzfOzD3

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Cuirassier

IED blast in Buleda, Kech (Turbat). 6 troops including Major (ex-13AK) KIA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

شہدا کو سلام 

6 soldiers embraced shahadat, including a Major, as FC South #Balochistan vehicle was targeted with remote controlled IED while returning from patrolling in Buleda, 14 kms from Pak-Iran Border

#OurMartyrsOurHeroes https://t.co/IVB8apDa8I

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007

fatman17 said:


> شہدا کو سلام
> 
> 6 soldiers embraced shahadat, including a Major, as FC South #Balochistan vehicle was targeted with remote controlled IED while returning from patrolling in Buleda, 14 kms from Pak-Iran Border
> 
> #OurMartyrsOurHeroes https://t.co/IVB8apDa8I
> View attachment 630940


why still we are using Toyota vehicles instead of MRAP.
2nd USA is leaving afghanistan. They have Hundred of MRAP vehcles.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259051456180752384

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mingle

nomi007 said:


> why still we are using Toyota vehicles instead of MRAP.
> 2nd USA is leaving afghanistan. They have Hundred of MRAP vehcles.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259051456180752384


Pakistan Should request them to leave for PA or pay them price used one will be alot cheaper.
Match is about to start between Kabul mayor Ghani and Talibans.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

mingle said:


> Pakistan Should request them to leave for PA or pay them price used one will be alot cheaper.
> Match is about to start between Kabul mayor Ghani and Talibans.


Money is not everything. protecting soldiers and land is 1st objective

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Major Muhammad Asghar laid his life in the line of duty at #Torkham border in fight against #COVID-19. Evacuated to CMH Peshawar with breathing problems, was put on ventilator but succumbed to Corona Virus. There is no cause bigger than serving the Nation.
#OurMartyrsOurHeroes https://t.co/3mtCKyRycq

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mingle

nomi007 said:


> Money is not everything. protecting soldiers and land is 1st objective


That's what I mean I am talking about these Maxxpros we should have them.


----------



## ghazi52

War hero of 1965 and 1971 Colonel Suleman ( SSG ), also known as Suleman the Magnificent .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

#BEREAKING [emoji599]

Foreign Ministry of Pakistan has finally issued a NOC for fencing of the entire 1080 km of the Pak-Iran border, having convinced the Iranian authorities.

Ministry of Defence also recently completed fencing of 1300 km of the 2400 km Pakistan-Afghanistan border. https://t.co/HHiGoarBU2

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*DG ISPR*
ISPR PRESS RELEASE - 79/2020

Rawalpindi, 12 May 2020: H.E Mr Yao Jing, Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS), today.
During the meeting matters of mutual interest including regional security issues and COVID-19 were discussed. COAS expressed gratitude for China's support related to immediate medical supplies and all other assistance including visit of Chinese medical experts to help Pakistan fight the pandemic.
Visiting dignitary also re-assured China's continued support for Pakistan at all forums.





Chinese ambassador Yao Jing meets COAS Bajwa.
RAWALPINDI: Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan Yao Jing called on Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa to discuss COVID-19 situation, the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said Tuesday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

LCB right??


fatman17 said:


> Are you ready for the resurrection? [emoji1191][emoji1250] https://t.co/EyBs670TXP
> View attachment 630579


----------



## fatman17

UN Peacekeeping

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Quetta today. During visit, COAS attended briefing at Headquarters (HQ) Southern Command, visited Garrison Quarantine Facility for COVID-19 and interacted with troops busy in COVID relief activities. During visit to HQ Southern Command, COAS was briefed in detail on security situation, operational preparedness of the formations and border management including fencing along Pak-Afghan and Pak-Iran Borders. COAS was apprised about the formation’s assistance to civil administration in fighting the pandemic and continued measures for socio-economic uplift of the area. During visit to Garrison Quarantine Facility, COAS appreciated the formation for arrangements and facilities established as per health SOPs and guidelines. While interacting with officers and men, COAS lauded their dedication and professionalism. COAS said that Balochistan is future of Pakistan and it is our duty to fully assist its government and people towards a peaceful and prosperous Balochistan. COAS directed all commanders to reach out to people in far flung areas of Balochistan to help mitigate challenges faced by masses due to COVID. Earlier on arrival at Quetta, COAS was received by Commander Southern Command Lieutenant General Muhammad Waseem Ashraf.







__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260878801090871296

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

PAKISTAN-AFGHANISTAN Border Fencing

A few of the 843 Border Forts being constructed by Pakistan on the 2,611 km Pak-Afghan Border.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## fatman17

Emergency evac of a fallen comrade during an ongoing op.

"The soldier above all other, prays for peace. For it is the soldier who must suffer and bear the deepest wounds and scars of war" https://t.co/CmjvAWCtCx

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Blacklight

fatman17 said:


> Emergency evac of a fallen comrade during an ongoing op.
> 
> "The soldier above all other, prays for peace. For it is the soldier who must suffer and bear the deepest wounds and scars of war" https://t.co/CmjvAWCtCx
> View attachment 633237

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fatman17

RIP brave warrior

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

We need more well educated free thinkers(O/A levels folk) who have the skillset but don't act like some British lord. 

Tariq Khan truly changed FC

Pakistani WoT campaign in general was a blessing in disguise for Pak armed forces. I wonder if we hadn't gone through WoT in Pakistan. Our soldier still might have been wearing those weird WW1 british helmets and khaki dungrees instead of modern fatigues.


Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260878801090871296



Couldn't these forts easily be overrun provided enough psycopaths(TTP, Daesh) attack it?
Shouldn't they add 1 or 2 layers of perimeter and sandbags etc??


ghazi52 said:


> PAKISTAN-AFGHANISTAN Border Fencing
> 
> A few of the 843 Border Forts being constructed by Pakistan on the 2,611 km Pak-Afghan Border.





fatman17 said:


> Emergency evac of a fallen comrade during an ongoing op.
> 
> "The soldier above all other, prays for peace. For it is the soldier who must suffer and bear the deepest wounds and scars of war" https://t.co/CmjvAWCtCx
> View attachment 633237


Bohat jinaze uthaye hain hum logo ne. Ab India me jinaze girne chahiye Allah kare. Innalilah wa inn alaihi rajioon.


----------



## fatman17

Remembering our Veterans & Warriors - Few pics of officers from 4th & 5th PMA Long Courses.

Battalion Senior Under Officer K K Afridi was recipient of Sword of Honour from 4th PMA LC. Commissioned in 10 FF but then joined 8 FF quite early. He retd as Lt Gen.
(1/ 14) https://t.co/EpWyRJnwmJ

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> Remembering our Veterans & Warriors - Few pics of officers from 4th & 5th PMA Long Courses.
> 
> Battalion Senior Under Officer K K Afridi was recipient of Sword of Honour from 4th PMA LC. Commissioned in 10 FF but then joined 8 FF quite early. He retd as Lt Gen.
> (1/ 14) https://t.co/EpWyRJnwmJ
> View attachment 633557


Both retd as LtGen

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

#Pakistan received 1st batch 4article inspection out of 100 NORINCO Customized VT4 MBT3000 Tanks

This 3 CrewMen AutoLoading Tank augments #PakistanArmy's Armoured Corps Capability of delivering 'IRON FIST [emoji2936]' to an enemy with super speed & maneuverability across a broad spectrum https://t.co/ybCny9DK8E

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> Both retd as LtGen
> View attachment 633562
> View attachment 633563


20 LC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

SSG

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Incog_nito

Does Army needs more upgraded T54/T55 MBTs from possible foreign countries?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

No


Incog_nito said:


> Does Army needs more upgraded T54/T55 MBTs from possible foreign countries?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Somewhere along the western front

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Cuirassier

fatman17 said:


> Somewhere along the western front
> View attachment 633902


Hussainiwala it is [emoji14]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

Thanks


Cuirassier said:


> Hussainiwala it is [emoji14]


----------



## Incog_nito

fatman17 said:


> No


How you know?


----------



## ghazi52

Kishangarh Fort, Rajasthan State India captured by Pakistan Army 1965








Captured Indian Tanks, September 1965

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Akh1112

Incog_nito said:


> Does Army needs more upgraded T54/T55 MBTs from possible foreign countries?




It wouldnt make sense for Pakistan to order pre upgraded t55's since we have our own upgrade kit. Besides, theyre being phased out i thought, it would make sense to transfer the Al-Zarrars to FC once out of comission by the army, this would allow FC to guard the Afghan border even better

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Incog_nito

Akh1112 said:


> It wouldnt make sense for Pakistan to order pre upgraded t55's since we have our own upgrade kit. Besides, theyre being phased out i thought, it would make sense to transfer the Al-Zarrars to FC once out of comission by the army, this would allow FC to guard the Afghan border even better



but if Army phase out T-55 series then what would be left in the inventory? 
Al Khalid
T80
T85
VT4
Which are in very few numbers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan aircraft arrived at #Andrews Air Force Base, Camp Springs, Maryland, USA, with Personal Protective Equipment (PPE) against COVID19 gifted by Pakistan Armed Forces to United States Armed Forces to express friendship and solidarity between the two countries

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -------

Nurol Makina providing the composite armour

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

DG ISPR
@OfficialDGISPR

Update #PIA Incident: 
To speed up relief & rescue efforts, Army Urban Search & Rescue Team with special equipment & rescue specialists flown from Rwp. 10 fire tenders at site have extinguished fire. Military ambulances busy in rescuing injured & providing necessary medical care.

9:46 AM · May 22, 2020·

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Combat-Master said:


> Nurol Makina providing the composite armour
> View attachment 634780


These were bought by police and became a kick back scandal galore. The purchase was cancelled.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

We are announcing this with heavy heart, that whole family of Maj Sheryar is no more , They Embraced Shahadat in Today's Plane Crash. Rest in peace ameen 

#LahoretoKarachi 
#اللهم_إنك_عفو_فأعف_عنا 

@loyalwarrior111 @Asad_Rattay @gilgiti___pk @ShakeelSNK @ShahidaQureshi5 https://t.co/u5ZsDl077k

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

‏حمزہ یوسف پی کے 8305 کا بدقسمت مسافر تھا اور پاسنگ آوٹ کے بعد پہلی دفعہ گھر جارہا تھا کہ طیارہ کے حادثہ کا شکار ہو گیا۔
ماں، باپ اور عزیزوں پر کیا قیامت گزری ہو گی۔ سوچ کر کانپ رہا ہوں
اللہ مرحوم کو جنت الفردوس اور لواحقین کو صبر جمیل عطا فرمائے۔ https://t.co/ie1yP9762A‎

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel

fatman17 said:


> ‏حمزہ یوسف پی کے 8305 کا بدقسمت مسافر تھا اور پاسنگ آوٹ کے بعد پہلی دفعہ گھر جارہا تھا کہ طیارہ کے حادثہ کا شکار ہو گیا۔
> ماں، باپ اور عزیزوں پر کیا قیامت گزری ہو گی۔ سوچ کر کانپ رہا ہوں
> اللہ مرحوم کو جنت الفردوس اور لواحقین کو صبر جمیل عطا فرمائے۔ https://t.co/ie1yP9762A‎
> View attachment 634918



Pic is of Lt Balach, please.


----------



## fatman17

Apparently some confusion here. My apologies


PanzerKiel said:


> Pic is of Lt Balach, please.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rescue team
Captain and Col.






..


















س ماں پر کیا بیتی ہوگی 
یا اللّٰہ تمام شہدا کے والدین کو صبر عطا فرما 
اور ان تمام مسافروں کا سفر جنت الفردوس میں اختتام پزیر فرما ⁦❣️⁩امین

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

2nd Lt Mir Balach Bugti (Shaheed) last selfie onboard Pk-8303

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Commandant Rangers Colonel Rafiq at the #Planecrash site.
Pakistan Always First. .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264541161848557568

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1




----------



## fatman17

*List of Chiefs of Army Staff of Pakistan Army (1947 to date)*
November 28, 2016 by Editor 23 Comments
_List of Pakistan Army Chiefs._

*By Lt Col Rashid Zia Cheema, Retd (2nd SSC): *This article about Pakistan Army Chiefs mentions the tenure of each COAS, his course, Army number, and parent unit. First two Pakistan Army Chiefs were British officers.





*List of Pakistan Army Chiefs (1947 to date)*

*C-in-C (Commander-in-Chief) of Pakistan Army *
*1. ?? Gen Sir Frank Messervy *(Aug 15, 1947 – Feb 10, 1948)
Parent unit: 9th Hodson’s Horse.
*2. IA-38 Gen Sir Douglas Gracey *(Feb 11, 1948 – Jan 16, 1951)
Parent unit: 1st Gurkha Rifles.
*3. PA-10 Field Marshal Muhammad Ayub Khan *(Jan 17, 1951 – Oct 26, 1958)
Parent unit: 5 Punjab.
Course: Trained at Royal Military Academy Sandhurst (Date of Commission in British Indian Army; Feb 02, 1928).
*4. PA-28 Gen Muhammad Musa *(Oct 27, 1958 – Sep 17, 1966)
Parent unit: 1 FF.
Course: Joined British Indian Army as a Jawan in 1926. Later joined Indian Military Academy at Dehra Dun as a cadet in October 1932 and got commission in 1935.
*5. PA-98 Gen Agha Muhammad Yahya Khan *(Sep 18, 1966 – Dec 20, 1971)
Parent unit: 10 Baloch.
Course: Commissioned from Indian Military Academy, Dehra Dun, on July 15, 1939.
*6. PA-457 Lt Gen Gul Hassan Khan* (*Acting C-in-C:* Dec 20, 1971 – Jan 21, 1972. *C-in-C:* Jan 22, 1972 – Mar 2, 1972).
Parent unit: 9th Battalion Frontier Forces Rifles. Posted to 5 Horse (Probyn’s) before Independence.
Course: Commissioned from Indian Military Academy, Dehra Dun, in 1942.
He was the only Army Chief who was not a four-Star General.

*COAS (Chief of Army Staff) of Pakistan Army*
*7. PA-124 Gen Tikka Khan* (Mar 3, 1972 – Mar 1, 1976)
Parent unit: 12 Med Regt Arty.
Course: Joined the British Indian Army as a NCO in 1935, got commission on Dec 22, 1940.
*8. PA-1810 Gen Muhammad Zia-ul-Haq* (Mar 1, 1976 – Aug 17, 1988)
Parent unit: Guides Cavalry (FF).
Course: Commissioned from the Officer Training School, Mhow, on May 12, 1943.
*9. PA-4064 Gen Mirza Aslam Beg* (Aug 17, 1988 to Aug 16, 1991)
Parent unit: 16 Baloch.
Course: 6th PMA L/C.
*10. PA-5336 Gen Asif Nawaz Janjua* (Aug 16, 1991 – Jan 8, 1993)
Parent unit: 5 Punjab.
Course: 15th PMA L/C.
*11. PA-5977 Gen Abdul Waheed Kakar* (Jan 12, 1993 – Jan 12, 1996)
Parent unit: 5 FF.
Course: 20th PMA L/C.
*12. PA-6399 Gen Jehangir Karamat* (Jan 12, 1996 – Oct 7, 1998)
Parent unit: 13 Lancers.
Course: 24th PMA L/C.
*13. PA-6920 Gen Pervez Musharraf* (Oct 7, 1998 – Nov 29, 2007)
Parent unit:16 (SP) Fd Regt Arty.
Course: 29th PMA L/C.
*14. PA-12850 Gen Ashfaq Parvez Kayani* (Nov 29, 2007 – Nov 29, 2013)
Parent unit: 5 Baloch.
Course: 45th PMA L/C.
*15. PA-???? Gen Raheel Sharif* (29 Nov 29, 2013 – Nov 29, 2016)
Parent unit: 6 FF
Course: 54th PMA L/C.
*16. PA-???? Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa* (Nov 29, 2016 – Present)
Parent unit: 16 Baloch
Course: 62nd PMA L/C.

*Reference:* Official Website of Pakistan Army

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yasser76

FF and Baloch Reg seem to do very well in terms of creating Chiefs, half of all chiefs from these two regiments (although they are very big). Only 3 chiefs from Armour and only 2 from Punjab Regiment. I think it is a good sign in the fact no single unit dominates the top slot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## polanski

Kashmir is a disputed territory: General Qamar Javed Bajwa: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...disputed-territory-general-qamar-javed-bajwa/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Army downs another Indian spy quadcopter in AJK*
Dawn.com

May 27, 2020

 






The Indian quadcopter shot down by the Pakistan Army. — Photo courtesy: ISPR

Pakistan Army troops shot down an Indian spy drone close to the restive Line of Control (LoC) in Azad Jammu and Kashmir (AJK), the military's media wing said on Wednesday.

According to a tweet by the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), the Indian quadcopter was shot down in Rakhchikri sector along the LoC.

"The quadcopter had intruded 650 metres on Pakistan’s side of the #LoC," the ISPR said.
In a similar incident last month, an Indian quadcopter was shot down by Pakistani troops after it violated Pakistan's airspace in Sankh district.

According to military sources, Indian military uses quadcopters for aerial photography of Pakistani posts along the LoC as part of its intelligence-gathering operations and target selection before carrying out cross-LoC shelling.

In March last year, the Pakistan Army had shot down a spying quadcopter in Rakhchikri sector after it intruded some 150 metres into Pakistani airspace.

That incident had come weeks after tensions between the two sides escalated after Pakistan had shot down two Indian Air Force (IAF) planes that violated Pakistani airspace following the February 14 attack targeting Indian security forces in Indian-occupied Kashmir's Pulwama area.





DG ISPR
@OfficialDGISPR
·
1h

#PakistanArmy troops shot down an Indian spying #quadcopter in Rakhchikri Sector along LOC. The quadcopter had intruded 650 meters on Pakistan’s side of the #LOC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

DG ISPR
@OfficialDGISPR

On 28 May 1998 Pak successfully established credible min nuclear deterrence & restored balance of power in the region. AFs salute all those involved from conceptualisation to actualisation especially scientists & engineers who made this possible. Long Live Pakistan. #YoumeTakbeer
8:38 AM · May 28, 2020·

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*COAS reiterates Pakistan’s unflinching commitment to global peace*

The Frontier Post
May 29, 2020

ISLAMABAD: Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa on Friday said the sense of purpose and commitment of Pakistan towards the global peace under the United Nations Charter remained unflinching.

“Pakistan commemorates ‘Spirit of Sacrifice’ of our valiant peacekeepers, who continue to serve humanity in challenging and restive regions of the world,” the Army Chief said in his message in connection with the International Day of UN Peacekeepers,.

The Day was observed to pay tribute to the uniformed and civilian personnel’s invaluable contribution in maintaining the peace across the world. The theme for this year’s Day is “Women in Peacekeeping: A Key to Peace”.

UN Secretary General António Guterres, in his message, said,”As we commemorate the 20th anniversary of Security Council Resolution 1325 on Women, Peace and Security, we must do more to achieve women’s equal representation in all areas of peace and security.

“Together let us continue to wage peace, defeat the pandemic and build a better future,” he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Another one...........




DG ISPR
@OfficialDGISPR

#PakistanArmy troops shot down an Indian spying #quadcopter which came from Kanzalwan Sector, intruded 700 Meters on Pakistan side of #LOC in Nekrun Sector.
12:56 PM · May 29, 2020·

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan’s women peacekeepers make their mark

Pakistan has deployed more than 200,000 UN peacekeepers in the last 6 decades

Published: May 29, 2020 20:40
Sana Jamal, Correspondent

WPK 200529 Pakistan women peacekeepers 2-1590764953631

Pakistani women serving in the United Nations peacekeeping mission in the Democratic Republic of Congo.
Image Credit: MONUSCO

Islamabad: Pakistanis are joining the global community in remembering fallen peacekeepers as United Nations (UN) Secretary-General António Guterres honoured those who sacrificed their lives to protect people in war-torn countries.

Among the fallen heroes honoured on the International Day of UN Peacekeepers (May 29) is a Pakistani, Sepoy Amir Aslam, who served with the UN Organisation Stabilisation Mission in the Democratic Republic of the Congo (MONUSCO). Honouring men and women who have served as UN peacekeepers, UN chief said “more than 3,900 have lost their lives in the line of duty”. He also praised the 95,000 peacekeepers working during the COVID-19 pandemic.

Pakistan’s role in UN peacekeeping
With nearly 4,462 uniformed personnel serving in some of the most dangerous UN missions, such as in the Central African Republic and Mali, Pakistan is the sixth largest contributor to UN peace operations. Since its first deployment to the Congo in 1960, the country has consistently ranked as a top contributor, deploying more than 200,000 troops in almost every continent. Pakistan’s heroic dedication remains unparalleled even after 24 Pakistani troops lost their lives in 1993 in one of the worst attacks on UN in Mogadishu. Recently, Pakistan’s efforts of rescuing 2,000 people in the Congo floods and services of women peacekeepers in the fight against COVID were widely hailed.

Pakistani women peacekeepers protecting and inspiring people

This year’s theme “Women in Peacekeeping” highlights the rising role of women serving in peace operations. Committed to peace and security, Pakistani women are making their mark and leaving a legacy to inspire more women to join the mission. Pakistan has achieved the goal of deployment of 15 per cent female staff officers as nearly 450 women have served in UN missions. “Pakistan is a leader in championing women peacekeepers and an example for other troop contributors”, the UN chief said during his recent visit to Pakistan. They have successfully implemented projects on vocational training, medical and psychological support, and other security operations.

PAKISTAN’S CONTRIBUTIONS IN UN PEACEKEEPING MISSIONS

• Pakistan has deployed more than 200,000 personnel to 41 UN missions in the last 6 decades.
• At least 157 Pakistani peacekeepers have sacrificed their lives to protect people in vulnerable countries.
• Pakistan’s first contingent was deployed in the UN operations in Congo in 1960.
• Pakistan is the sixth largest contributor to UN missions with more than 4,400 uniformed personnel serving in nine UN peace operations.
• Currently are serving in Abyei, the Central African Republic, Cyprus, the Democratic Republic of the Congo, Mali, Sudan, South Sudan, Western Sahara and Somalia.

First-ever Pakistani Female Engagement Team

In January 2020, the first Pakistani Female Engagement Team (FET) in any UN mission around the world received medals for serving in MONUSCO for participation in military and police operations including peacekeeping, humanitarian efforts, and disaster relief. The team includes psychologists, stress counselors, vocational training officers, gender advisors, doctors, nurses, operations officers, information officers, and logistics officers.

“I see the smile of my son in smiles of Congolese children”: Major Samia Rehman
Major Samia Rehman Pakistan peacekeeper UN
”I see the smile of my son in the smiles of Congolese children" says Major Samia Rehman.
Image Credit: MONUSCO

Pakistan Army’s Major Samia Rehman, who serves as an operational planning officer with the UN mission in Congo, says it is an honour to serve under the Blue Helmet wearing the Pakistani flag. “It was a hard decision to leave my two-year-old son behind, but once I saw Congolese children striving for a better future, I decided to work for them” she shared in an online post. Now “I see the smile of my son in the smiles of Congolese children.” Her husband also served in the DRC as a peacekeeper. “He gave me the strength to join the mission, as it was not easy for my family and friends to accept it.” In 2019, she was awarded the UN Special Representative for Secretary-General (SRSG) Certificate of the Year.

Why is it important to have women peacekeepers?

Major Samia encouraged more women to participate in peacekeeping, as they serve as a role model in local communities facing violence. Women only represent 6 percent of the UN's uniformed military, police, justice, and correction personnel. “Being a woman, a female peacekeeper, I deeply understand the suffering of Congolese women and children” she says, adding that “working in a peacekeeping mission is one of the best experiences I have ever had.”

Major Fozia Perveen, the first Pakistani officer to serve as a peacekeeper in Cyprus, says that women can play a key role in peace-building efforts. Sharing her personal experience in an interview, she said “locals, particularly women, are more open to engagement if the officer dealing with them is a woman.” She hailed the fact that women hold key leadership positions in UN mission in Cyprus.

Major Saba Anwar shares achievement and challenges in DRC

Major Saba Anwar, the team FET leader in Congo, says that their services have helped establish strong bonds with local people, especially women, to promote peace in the Central African country. The peace efforts and enhanced protection led to a “decrease in sexual violence cases, recruitment of child soldiers and threats by armed groups in the region” she shared in an interview with APP. The COVID outbreak has not deterred the resolve of women peacekeepers or hindered the routine peace activities, she added. Major Saba is part of the 49-member Pakistani women army officers’ team in MONUSCO. With 1,945 troops, Pakistan is the biggest contributor to the UN mission in DRC.

Proud moment for Pakistan

The relationship established by Pakistan’s all-female team has won the hearts and minds of locals and “paved the way for further deployment of female peacekeepers,” Major Saba said. The contribution to peace efforts in DRC is “a proud moment for me and my team - being a woman and a brave soldier of Pakistan Army.” The extensive role of women and recognition has encouraged women from many countries to join peace mission.

What do UN Peacekeepers do?
• Protect civilians

• Prevent conflicts

• Build rule of law and security of institutions

• Promote human rights

• Promote women, peace and security

• Deliver operational support

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JPMM

On places like RCA the value can be Over-Human.
A single Pakistan Mi-17 with a Platoon of Portuguese Paras are keeping intire Cities under control.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

The problem with UN peacekeeping is akin to ISAF. They want to do nation building while allowing the shitshow to continue their respective AoRs. Unlike the African Union which actively takes actions by force to remove various anti state actors and then try to restore order.


----------



## ghazi52

December 1949. — PMA - Pakistan Military Academy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff (COAS),General Qamar Javed Bajwa, visited Command & Staff College Quetta, today and addressed officers and faculty of Command and Staff College.

Speaking on the occasion, COAS said that a well trained and professionally competent Army is guarantor for peace. Pakistan Army with the backing of the Nation is one such formidable force. While highlighting emerging internal and external security challenges, COAS said that future of enduring peace & stability in South Asia hinges on ability to resolve long pending disputes within the region. This can be complemented through meaningful international support & will to take on challenging regional issues, COAS remarked. COAS emphasised that officers to stay focused on pursuit of professional excellence and keeping abreast with latest developments to overcome new challenges. Dilating upon COVID -19 pandemic, COAS said that Pakistan Army along with other state institutions will do all to mitigate the challenges faced by people of Pakistan. Only a cohesive national effort shall take Pakistan to progress & prosperity COAS concluded .

Earlier on arrival at Quetta, COAS was received by Lieutenant General Muhammad Waseem Ashraf, Commander Southern Command & Lieutenant General Nadeem Ahmed Anjum, Commandant Command & Staff College Quetta.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267508083309371392


----------



## fatman17

The Durrani DZ, where most survive to get their wings - others may not be that lucky.

Named after Colonel Saeed Afzal Durrani, the Sword of Honour winner who commanded the ill-fated SS Group company, that parachuted over Adampur, in September 1965. https://t.co/Oqiju1M5rp

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268554783071309824


----------



## fatman17

Capt. Meraj, 12 Cavalry, was such a fine young officer, who got martyred in Buner (2009). During the Battle for Buner, he was in the Special Operations Group. He was also set to become Gen. Tariq Khan’s next ADC. This was told to me by the general himself. #Buner https://t.co/mr4lWZ0lo5

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## fatman17

None but the brave

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## khanasifm

fatman17 said:


> Capt. Meraj, 12 Cavalry, was such a fine young officer, who got martyred in Buner (2009). During the Battle for Buner, he was in the Special Operations Group. He was also set to become Gen. Tariq Khan’s next ADC. This was told to me by the general himself. #Buner https://t.co/mr4lWZ0lo5
> View attachment 638565




Sword of honour winner and volunteered for FC duty


Was suppose to got to England for course after FC stint

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Land Main Battle Tanks 
* MBT-2000 / VT-1 *
 13 June 201824 June 2018 Al-Khalid, MBT-2000, VT-1


The MBT-2000 (also known as the VT-1) was China’s first attempt to produce an advanced 3rd-generation main battle tank (MBT) that could rival modern Russian MBT designs. The tank was introduced in 2000 following a decade-long joint development programme between China and Pakistan. The tank has been built locally in Pakistan under license as the Al-Khalid. The Chinese-built MBT-2000/VT-1 is also serving in Myanmar, Morocco, and Bangladesh.


*PLA designation:* None
*Export designations:* Type 90-II, MBT-2000, VT-1, Al-Khalid (Pakistan)
*Type:* Main battle tank
*Designer:* NORINCO North Vehicle Research Institute (201 Institute)
*Manufacturer:* NORINCO Inner Mongolia First Machinery Factory (617 Factory); Heavy Industries Taxila (Al-Khalid)
*Crew:* Three
*Operators:* Pakistan (Al-Khalid, 324), Myanmar (50), Morocco (150), Bangladesh (44)
*Derivative:* MBT-3000/VT-4
Contents [hide]


Background
Variants
Other Export Sales
Conclusion

Design
Hull
Protection
Propulsion
Armament
Fire-Control

Specifications
References
*Background*
NORINCO first revealed its Type 90-II MBT design in 1992. The tank featured a Chinese-made 125-mm smoothbore gun with autoloader and a 1,200-hp diesel engine. The tank was much heavier than previous Chinese-made MBTs, marking a transformation in design philosophy. To save development cost and lower risk, the Type 90-II inherited some mature technologies of previous Chinese MBTs, with 10% of its components coming from the Type 59, 15% from the Type 69, 20% from the Type 85, and the remaining 55% being newly-developed.

As part of a joint agreement with Pakistan in January 1990, China sold some 200 examples of its Type 85-IIAP MBTs to the Pakistani Army and also agreed to help the country to develop its own capability to produce an advanced 3rd-generation MBT locally. Pakistan spent more than US$20 million over the next eight years on the co-development of a model suitable for its needs and on creating a capability to manufacture it locally. The Type 90-II was chosen as the model to be built, and Chinese-built prototypes underwent field testing in Pakistan in August 1991. Some upgrades to the tank’s design were demanded, including a more advanced digital fire-control system and more reliable engine.

Initially the British Perkins 1,200-hp CV12 diesel (used by the Challenger II) with a French SESM ESM500 automatic transmission (used by the Leclerc) were considered for the powerplant, but the project (known as Type 90-IIA) was cancelled due to Britain and France joining the arms embargo imposed on Pakistan for its nuclear testing in 1998. Finally, a version (designated Type 90-IIM) powered by a Ukrainian 6TD-2 1,200-hp diesel engine (used by the T-84) was tested and accepted by the Pakistani Army.

The construction of Heavy Industries Taxila (HIT) in Pakistan was completed in 1992, and the plant gained initial through licensed production of the Chinese Type 85-IIAP MBT. Following the decade-long co-development programme, the Type 90-IIM design was chosen as the production version and came to be known as Al-Khalid. About 65% to 70% of the tank’s components are locally built in Pakistan, with the engines imported directly from the Ukrainian supplier. The plant was capable of building 50 examples per year, with some 300 to 400 examples built for the Pakistani Army between 2001 and 2017.

*Variants*

*Type 90-II:* Early prototype and did not enter production.
*Al-Khalid:* Licensed production variant specifically tailored for the requirements of the Pakistani Army.
*MBT-2000:* Chinese-built version similar to the Al-Khalid in design and configuration.
*VT-1:* Export variant with the option for different configurations in protection, engine, and mission systems.
*VT-1A:* Improved export variant with combat weight increased to 49 tonnes, thermal imaging system, and ‘hunter-killer’ fire-control mode with a maximum range of 2,000 m.
*Al-Khalid II:* Proposed modernised version with integrated battlefield management system (IBMS), improved armour protection and weapons, French-made 3rd-generation thermal imaging system, ATGM tracking/warning system, and Ukrainian electro-optical countermeasures system.
*Other Export Sales*
As well as being built in Pakistan as the Al-Khalid, the tank has also been offered by NORINCO to the international market as the MBT-2000, which was first unveiled during the 2001 Abu Dhabi Defence Exhibition. More recently, the tank has been marketed under the name VT-1, as part of NORINCO’s VT series of MBTs for the export market.

Myanmar placed an order for 50 examples of the MBT-2000/VT-1 in 2009 and took delivery of these from 2012 to 2013. Morocco ordered 150 examples of the improved VT-1A and received 54 of them in 2010. Bangladesh ordered 44 examples in 2011 and received them in 2013, making the tank one of China’s biggest success stories in the MBT export market.

*Conclusion*
The MBT-2000/VT-1 has been marketed by NORINCO as a primary competitor to the Russian T-72. The tank uses a similar automatically-loaded 125-mm gun to the T-72, but is more mobile than most standard export T-72 variants as a result of its more powerful Ukrainian engine. Its fire-control and observation systems are also more advanced than those of standard T-72s, making the tank comparable to the T-90S in general performance.





Type 90-II prototype




Type 90-IIM / MBT-2000




Al-Khalid of the Pakistani Army




Al-Khalid of the Pakistani Army
*Design*
*Hull*
The tank has a conventional layout, with the driving compartment located at the front, the turret mounted in the middle, and the engine compartment in the rear. The tank’s welded turret accommodates the main gun, auto-loader, and munitions. The rear half of the turret is surrounded by storage racks, which not only offer extra places for the crew to store their equipment but also provide additional protections against HEAT projectiles. On later variants, the racks are attached with explosive reactive armour (ERA) modules.

The tank is operated by a three-man crew. The driver is seated left in the hull and forward of the turret. The tank commander sits on the right side of the main gun, and is also responsible for operating the 12.7-mm anti-aircraft machine gun mounted on his hatch cupola. The gunner sits on the left side of the main gun. The crew is protected by an over-pressure collective NBC protection and a fully automatic fire/explosion suppression system.

The drivetrain consists of six rubber-tyred road wheels, three return rollers, and a sprocket at the rear on each side. The tracks and wheels are protected by six panels of thick rubber side skirts. External storage for fuel and equipment are provided by encased compartments on the funders, which have been blended into the upper hull.

*Protection*
The hull and turret of the tank are protected by composite armour plating and maximum thickness is estimated to be around 600 mm on the turret front, and around 450 mm on the glacis plate. The armour package is of modular design, enabling damaged sections to be replaced or upgrades installed throughout service life. On some variants, the original vertically-faced front armour plates on the turret were replaced with two arrow-shaped spaced add-on armour modules. Explosive reactive armour (ERA) modules can be fitted if required.

There are six Type 84 smoke grenade launchers on each side of the turret. Additional smoke can be generated by injecting diesel fuel in to the engine’s exhaust.

*Propulsion*
The Al-Khalid and its Chinese version MBT-2000/VT-1 are both powered by a Ukrainian 6TD-2 diesel engine – the same engine also used by the Ukrainian T-84 MBT. The engine was demonstrated to be capable of enduring the harsh hot weather conditions in the southern deserts of Pakistan, where British- and French-made engines struggled to cope. In addition, the Ukrainian T-80UD MBT acquired by the Pakistani Army also uses a similar 1,000-hp 6TD-1 engine, which allowed the logistics and maintenance to be simplified.

Developed by Engine Design Bureau of Kharkiv (EDBK), the 6TD-2 can generate 1,200 hp output, giving the 46-tonne tank a power-weight ratio of 26 hp/tonne, much superior to the T-72 (18.8 hp/tonne) and T-90A (20.4 hp/tonne). A modular design of the tank’s powerplant allows the complete powerpack assembly to be removed in 30 minutes in the field.

The tank uses an automatic transmission and a steering wheel control replacing the manual transmission and steering sticks found on earlier Chinese tanks.

*Armament*
The tank is fitted with a Chinese-made ZPT-98 125-mm/50-calibre smoothbore tank gun with autoloader, modelled after the Russian 2A46. The gun is fitted with a fume extractor and thermal sleeve, and is capable of firing APFSDS, HE and HEAT rounds at a maximum firing rate of 6 rounds per minute, with 39 rounds carried inside the turret and hull. It is not clear whether the gun can fire the Russian 9M119M Reflecks (AT-11 ‘Sniper’) gun-fired laser beam riding missile, or its Chinese copy.

Auxiliary weapons include one 7.62-mm coaxial machine gun (2,000 rounds, 1,000-m range), and a 12.7-mm/50-calibre anti-aircraft machine gun (750 rounds, 1,600-m range) mounted on the commander’s hatch cupola.

*Fire-Control*
Varying configurations of mission systems are found on different variants of the tank. On the Al-Khalid and MBT-2000, the commander is equipped with a dual-axis image-stabilised panoramic periscope sight, and the gunner is equipped with a dual-axis image-stabilised periscope sight, both integrated with laser rangefinder and night vision. The fire-control system has an accuracy of 71% against a moving target up to 1,500 m range while on the move, and has a reaction time of 6 seconds (static-to-static) to 10 seconds (moving-to-moving).

The improved VT-1A (MBT-2000A) can be equipped with the thermal imaging system and has an extended maximum engagement range of 2,000 m. The tank’s fire-control system has the ‘hunter-killer’ capability, which allows the commander to search for the next target whilst the gunner is using his to fire at a target and then line the new target up for the gunner, or the commander can over ride the gunner with a target deemed more threatening.

*Specifications*

*Crew:* 3
*Length (m):* 10.067 (gun pointing forward) or 9.687 (gun pointing backward)
*Height (m):* 2.40
*Width (m):* 3.40 (without rubber track skirts) or 3.50 (with rubber track skirts)
*Combat weight (t):* 46 to 48
*Engine:* 6TD-2 diesel, liquid-cooled turbo-charged V12, 1,200 hp
*Power-weight ratio (hp/t):* 26
*Transmission:* Hydro-mechanic with automatic planetary gear box
*Track:* Metallic, with removable rubber pads and rubber-tyred road wheels
*Suspension:* Torsion bar
*Cruising range (km):* 450
*Maximum road speed (km/h):* 65 (road); 45 (off-road)
*Fording depth (m):* 1.4 (without snorkel); 5 (with snorkel)
*Main armament:* ZPT-98 125 mm/50-calibre smoothbore gun with autoloader and thermal sleeve, 39 rounds
*Rate of fire (rounds/min):* 6
*Gun elevation/depression (°):* +14/-6
*Auxiliary weapons:* Coaxial 7.62-mm machine gun (1,000-m range, 2,000 rounds); 12.7-mm air-defence machine gun (1,600-m range, 750 rounds)
*Fire-control:* Image-stabilised with laser rangefinder, onboard computer, and wind sensor input
*Night vision:* Imager intensifier or thermal imaging system
*Radio:* Receive/transmit, telephone
*NBC protection:* Collective, over-pressure
*Fire suppression:* Automatic
*References*
*Share this:*

*Related*



*MBT-3000 / VT-4*
The MBT-3000 (VT-4) is the latest 3rd-generation MBT introduced by NORINCO for the export market. It is an upgraded variant of the MBT-2000 (VT-1). A small number of the tank was exported to Thailand in 2017.

26 June 2018

In "Land"




*ZTZ-96 / Type 85-IIM / VT-2*
First introduced in 1992 as the Type 85-IIM for the export market, the ZTZ-96 is a 2nd-generation indigenous MBT produced by NORINCO. It is the first Chinese-made MBT that could rival modern Russian designs such as the T-72.

10 June 2018

In "Land"




*Type 59 / Type 69 / VT-3*
The PLA Group Force continues to operate a large number of legacy Type 59/69 tanks of 1960s/70s designs in order to maintain the size of its armoured troops. Most of these tanks have received modernisation upgrades in armament, armour, and mission system

16 January 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

"_The four platforms were delivered to Pakistan in 2017. On December 5, the rotorcraft were officially adopted by the 4th Army Aviation Squadron, which is stationed at an airbase near Quetta, Balochistan,_" the Pakistani source said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*DG ISPR*

Ambassador Zalmay Khalilzad, US Special Representative for Afghan Reconciliation called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, COAS today. During the meeting, matters of mutual interest, overall regional security situation including Afghan refugees issue / Afghan Reconciliation Process and Pakistan- Afghanistan border management were discussed. Both shared steps taken in this regard and agreed to continue working towards mutually agreed goals

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

COAS in Afghanistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Military Horse Parade, Defence Pakistan Day , Rawalpindi 1978

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Looks like PAA got the bare bones version. We should've gotten smart munitions and sensors with them.


fatman17 said:


> "_The four platforms were delivered to Pakistan in 2017. On December 5, the rotorcraft were officially adopted by the 4th Army Aviation Squadron, which is stationed at an airbase near Quetta, Balochistan,_" the Pakistani source said.
> View attachment 639493


----------



## fatman17

Depends on its mission profile. They are subordinated to MoI for narcotics and smuggling control. Further I'm sure they have smart weapons


Ahmet Pasha said:


> Looks like PAA got the bare bones version. We should've gotten smart munitions and sensors with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel

fatman17 said:


> Depends on its mission profile. They are subordinated to MoI for narcotics and smuggling control. Further I'm sure they have smart weapons



They have all what they are equipped for, including ATGMs. These four machines have made quiet a name for themselves in several heavy engagements in which they got ample opportunity to display their effective heavy weaponry.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Hopefully we'll get more through follow up orders


fatman17 said:


> Depends on its mission profile. They are subordinated to MoI for narcotics and smuggling control. Further I'm sure they have smart weapons


----------



## fatman17

Plan is for 20 helos. Russian supply chain is very slow unfortunately, plus there is always the political angle when buying Russian. India moans.


Ahmet Pasha said:


> Hopefully we'll get more through follow up orders

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

fatman17 said:


> Russian supply chain is very slow unfortunately, p



Russians hardly meet the timeline for new orders once they are placed.

Moreover...just to give an example....you take two Mi17s standing in front of you. You go inside the cockpit and you'll be surprised that an XYX component placed in ABC location in one heli, will be placed in some other location in the other heli....thats the level of workmanship in Russian machines.......

but the maintenance speed of Russians is exemplary.....they hardly take a week to completely dis-assemble a heli, overhaul it, put it back together, and get it ready to fly again.....3-7 days....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Probably drink vodka during lunch breaks. They go running when they are too drunk to sweat out the alcohol.


PanzerKiel said:


> Russians hardly meet the timeline for new orders once they are placed.
> 
> Moreover...just to give an example....you take two Mi17s standing in front of you. You go inside the cockpit and you'll be surprised that an XYX component placed in ABC location in one heli, will be placed in some other location in the other heli....thats the level of workmanship in Russian machines.......
> 
> but the maintenance speed of Russians is exemplary.....they hardly take a week to completely dis-assemble a heli, overhaul it, put it back together, and get it ready to fly again.....3-7 days....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Lol. probably but state enterprises are the same everywhere


Ahmet Pasha said:


> Probably drink vodka during lunch breaks. They go running when they are too drunk to sweat out the alcohol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

New book written on Pakistan Army by a daughter of a retired army brigadier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

fatman17 said:


> New book written on Pakistan Army by a daughter of a retired army brigadier.
> View attachment 640398


..already looking for it...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Let me know where one can get it. Thanks


PanzerKiel said:


> ..already looking for it...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cuirassier

fatman17 said:


> New book written on Pakistan Army by a daughter of a retired army brigadier.
> View attachment 640398


BTW she's a hefty critic of the mil.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Lt. General Abdul Hamid Khan, General Yahya Khan and Air Marshal Abdul Rahim Khan in East Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Bill Gates phones Gen Qamar, hails Pakistan Army's role in polio eradication drive*

June 11, 2020
https://tribune.com.pk/story/224001...-pakistan-armys-role-polio-eradication-drive/





Bill Gates and General Qamar Javed Bajwa discussed the polio eradication drive in Pakistan. PHOTO: FILE

ISLAMABAD: Chief of the Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa and billionaire cum philanthropist Bill Gates held a telephonic conversation on Wednesday, said the army’s media wing.

According to the Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR), Gates and General Bajwa discussed the polio eradication drive in Pakistan. “Bill Gates appreciated Pakistan Army’s help in enabling the polio campaign through provision of security, monitoring and bridging of capacity gaps.”

The army chief termed it a national duty in which the army played a significant part in implementing initiatives undertaken by the government of Pakistan and provincial health departments. “The healthcare workers who played the most important part in polio drives also acted as the frontline defence against Covid-19,” General Qamar said.

“Despite the Covid-19 crisis, Pakistan Army is supporting the government’s efforts and has already made preparations to restart the anti-polio campaign in coming weeks.”

The military’s media wing further added that challenges pertaining to the current and future pandemic threats were also discussed apart from efforts to enhance the resilience of population through education, flexible healthcare management and use of technology.

COAS also thanked Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation’s efforts towards the noble cause and said every initiative was aimed at the betterment of Pakistan and its people will be fully supported and appreciated.


https://tribune.com.pk/story/224001...-pakistan-armys-role-polio-eradication-drive/


----------



## Armchair

Since the US is leaving Afghanistan and taking back a lot of their equipment all the way is more costly than a lot of the equipment itself, this is the time to buy, either with CSF or even with hard cash as much of the US equipment as possible. 

I would suggest that the procurement guys in the PA not to take their eye of the ball here. Some things that can be bought: 

1. At least 5000 MRAPS / Wheeled APCs
2. Artillery of any kind possible, from heavy mortars to howitzers
3. Utility helicopters, if any are available (from Mi-17s to absolutely anything they will sell)
4. Body armour, NVGs
5. Base logistics and paraphernalia. Container bases.
6. Counter battery radars
7. Mine countermeasures vehicles
8. Heavy machine guns
9. Light attack aircraft (US is flying prop light attack aircraft in AFG)


Buy everything possible, there won't be another opportunity like this one.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Me kehta hu to log kehte hain koi faida nahi purani cheezon ka 


Armchair said:


> Since the US is leaving Afghanistan and taking back a lot of their equipment all the way is more costly than a lot of the equipment itself, this is the time to buy, either with CSF or even with hard cash as much of the US equipment as possible.
> 
> I would suggest that the procurement guys in the PA not to take their eye of the ball here. Some things that can be bought:
> 
> 1. At least 5000 MRAPS / Wheeled APCs
> 2. Artillery of any kind possible, from heavy mortars to howitzers
> 3. Utility helicopters, if any are available (from Mi-17s to absolutely anything they will sell)
> 4. Body armour, NVGs
> 5. Base logistics and paraphernalia. Container bases.
> 6. Counter battery radars
> 7. Mine countermeasures vehicles
> 8. Heavy machine guns
> 9. Light attack aircraft (US is flying prop light attack aircraft in AFG)
> 
> 
> Buy everything possible, there won't be another opportunity like this one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Yes


Cuirassier said:


> BTW she's a hefty critic of the mil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Nasr anyone!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Enjoying a cuppa!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

I think this book is printed and reviewed in India


fatman17 said:


> Yes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*Is Pakistan receiving 100 Chinese main battle tanks?*
Pakistan is strengthening its military equipment as it wants to show that its not only India that is preparing for war. However, this is not war hysteria; these weapons will prove to be deterrent against war.


May 18, 2020







China has reportedly started delivering VT4 Main Battle Tanks (MBT) to Pakistan.

In 2019, the Pakistan Army Armoured Corps selected the Chinese VT4 tank also known as MBT-3000 to strengthen its armoured divisions.

In 10th International IDEAS defense exhibition in Karachi, Pakistan, a military analyst, Muzammil Hatami announced the selection of the Norinco VT4 to increase the Pakistani armoured vehicle fleet.

Muzammil Hatami said, “VT4 has confirmed for future Pakistan army tank and Alkhalid II main battle tank is in developing phase.”

A Chinese company called Inner Mongolia First Machinery Group has already started to deliver new VT4 main battle tanks to Pakistan which should receive at least 100 units.

On April 4, Global Times reported that China was delivering customized VT4 main battle tanks to an undisclosed foreign buyer.

While citing video released by NORINCO, China Central Television reported VT4 tanks were being transported by trucks.

In mid-April 2020, at the Chinese tank factory located in Baotou, Inner Mongolia province, the ceremony of shipping the first batch of VT4 main battle tanks fitted with explosive reactive armour (ERA) to ‘a foreign customer’ obviously believed to be Pakistan.

The tanks are not the standard VT4 version and instead are equipped with a different turret boost design. The front design features a new explosive reactive armor.

This upgraded VT4 offers enhancements with extra protection capabilities, the report said, citing military experts. According to the latest pictures released on the Internet, the latest variant of the VT4 is now fitted at the front of the hull with ERA armor Level FY-4 providing protection against Tandem Warhead.

No details on the purchase amount, overall value, and client name have been released.

VT4 is one of the most popular Chinese weapons. It has been sold to Thailand and Nigeria.

The VT4 is a third-generation MBT designed, developed and manufactured in China by NORINCO (China North Industries Corporation).

*Features of VT4 Tank*
The VT4 MBT’s layout is very similar to the Russian tank with a crew of three including driver, commander and gunner and the use of an automatic loading system for the main armament.

The VT4 is equipped with 125 mm smoothbore gun fitted with a thermal sleeve and fume extractor. It is fed by an automatic loader that holds a total of 22 projectiles and charges which can be loaded at the rate of eight per minute. One 7.62 mm coaxial machine gun is mounted to the right of the main armament, while on the commander’s cupola is mounted a remote weapon station armed with a 12.7mm heavy machine gun that can be used to engage ground and aerial targets.

The hull and turret of the VT4 are of welded steel construction with a layer of composite armor over the front arc. The first version of the tank was fitted with additional ERA (Explosive Reactive armor) Level FY-2 providing protection against HEAT (High-Explosive Anti-Tank) and APFSDS (Armour-Piercing Fin-Stabilized Discarding Sabot) ammunition.

Read more: Did Pak Army acquires Serbian T-55 Tanks?


----------



## Ali_Baba

fatman17 said:


> Nasr anyone!
> View attachment 641310



Where is that truck made?? Any one has any ideas?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rocky rock

it's Chinese "wanshan" 21200 specifically manufactured for Pakistan. it's a latest variant of WS51200 which is used by North Korean army.


Ali_Baba said:


> Where is that truck made?? Any one has any ideas?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Some ‘Facts’ about Kargil Conflict, 1999

May 15, 2013 

Kargil War 1999.

By Lt Col Rashid Zia Cheema (r), 2nd SSC

This is a very brief account of Kargil Conflict (also called Kargil War) of 1999. It is meant for those readers who are totally unaware about the broad details of this operation. Ones interested in details about tactical and strategical aspects and lessons learnt etc., are requested to do their own research on the Internet.

The Kargil Conflict (Kargil War) was an armed conflict between India and Pakistan that took place between May and July 1999 in the Kargil district of Indian Occupied Kashmir and elsewhere along the Line of Control (LOC). The conflict is also referred to as “Operation Koh-e-Paima”.

The strategically located town of Kargil.

The cause of the conflict was the infiltration of Pakistani soldiers and Kashmiri militants into positions on the Indian side of the LOC (Line of Control). Pakistani troops did not cross the International Borders at any stage of the conflict. Pakistan’s objective was to drive Indians out of Siachen and highlight Kashmir Issue in the eyes of the world.

In the spring of 1999, on the orders of Pakistan Army Chief, General Pervez Musharraf, Pakistani soldiers climbed up the snow-bound passes and occupied some high positions, including Tiger Hill and Point 5353, in the vacant area and infiltrated almost 10 km into the Indian territory ( still short of International Border). These positions overlooked Indian National Highway (NH 1 D). Pakistan was in a strong position to cut off supplies and winter dumping and thus force Indians to withdraw from the Siachen Glacier.

Tiger Hill as seen from Indian side.

The Indians were caught off guard. They tried to evict the positions but failed miserably. They used a large number of Artillery guns and also used their air force against Pakistani positions. Two Indian aircraft were also shot down by Stinger Missiles. Indian aircraft violated Pakistani air space but they never admitted it openly. One of their pilots, Flight Lieutenant Kambampati Nachiketa, who ejected after his aircraft was shot down, was captured from the Pakistani territory. Indians ultimately complained to the International community and finally on pressure by the USA, Pakistani Prime Minister, Nawaz Sharif, ordered the withdrawal of troops. Most of the casualties of “Operation Koh-e-Paima” were inflicted during the withdrawal. In General Musharraf’s words “A military victory was converted into a political defeat.”

An Indian officer told in an interview (Video at the end of this page) that normally the ratio between the attacking force and the defending force is 3:1 but due to the high altitude of the battleground Indian Army Chief increased it to 15:1 but yet they were unable to capture the positions occupied by Pakistani troops. Point 5353 is the highest point in Dras-Kargil area. Its recapture was the most important objective for Indian forces during the Kargil War. But they could never come close to it.

Point 5353 is still occupied by Pakistan, even 14 years after the battle. Pakistan has since fortified it with reinforced bunkers. After the end of the war, Indians tried many times to capture Point 5353 but all their efforts failed. India has now given up the post as ‘untenable’. Also read the article Near Tiger Hill, Point 5353 Still Pak-Occupied published in ‘The Indian Express’ on 13 July 2009.

Pakistani position on Point 5353 overlooking Indian National Highway (NH 1D).

Also read the following article published in ‘India Today’ on February 2, 2013:-

Gen VK Singh praises Pervez Musharraf’s courage for crossing LoC before 1999 Kargil operation

Please see a video which gives the real facts of Kargil War by Pakistani, British and Indian TVs. This video shows General Pervez Musharraf and Jaswant Singh, former Indian Foreign Minister, in the talk show “The Outsider With Tim Sebastian” hosted by the legendary BBCjournalist Tim Sebastian. This video also includes a talk show of ARY News with Chaudhry Shujaat Hussain and General Musharraf. India TV gives glimpses of the Kargil War and tells about the destruction of Ammunition Depot by Pakistani fire which caused Rs. 100 Crore loss to India. Then lastly a brief interview conducted by a female host of ND TV of India with Musharraf where she asks him,”Do you have any regrets about Kargil now that you are such a welcome visitor in India?”

I am no fan of General Musharraf but I like the way he smilingly gave her a very apt reply,”Do you expect me to ever say that ‘Yes, I regret it’ ? If somebody was to ask Indian Prime Minister ‘Do you regret having divided Pakistan and made Bangladesh?’, would he say ‘yes, we are very sorry’? How would you expect that I would regret?”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

General Nadeem Raza, CJCSC, General Qamar Javed Bajwa, COAS, Admiral Zafar Mehmood Abbasi, CNS and Air Chief Marshal Mujahid Anwar Khan, CAS visited HQ ISI.
Lieutenant General Faiz Hamid, DG ISI received the CJCSC and Services Chiefs at Directorate General ISI.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Congratulations Muhammad Taqi Iftikhar for being graduated from United States Military Academy, West Point USA.

He’s 4th Pakistani to be graduate from this prestigious military academy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/





Corps Commander‘s Conference was held today at GHQ. Forum was briefed on national and regional security situation. Forum expressed satisfaction on continued reduction in incidents of violence across the country, gradual positive effects of ongoing Afghan Peace Process along the Western Border and resolved to keep supporting the normalization process through national institutions.
Noting the Indian aggression, forum resolved to continue thwarting Indian designs and expose Indian targeting of innocent civilians in Kashmir and open support to terrorist outfits. Forum also discussed Army’s ongoing support to Government against COVID-19 , Locust threat, Polio campaign and ways to improve the same, within available resources. It was underlined that COVID-19 can only be fought as a ‘whole of nation approach’ wherein every individual will have to play a role to ensure success through observation of basic procedures and discipline.


----------



## khanasifm

fatman17 said:


> Some ‘Facts’ about Kargil Conflict, 1999
> 
> May 15, 2013
> 
> Kargil War 1999.
> 
> By Lt Col Rashid Zia Cheema (r), 2nd SSC
> 
> This is a very brief account of Kargil Conflict (also called Kargil War) of 1999. It is meant for those readers who are totally unaware about the broad details of this operation. Ones interested in details about tactical and strategical aspects and lessons learnt etc., are requested to do their own research on the Internet.
> 
> The Kargil Conflict (Kargil War) was an armed conflict between India and Pakistan that took place between May and July 1999 in the Kargil district of Indian Occupied Kashmir and elsewhere along the Line of Control (LOC). The conflict is also referred to as “Operation Koh-e-Paima”.
> 
> The strategically located town of Kargil.
> 
> The cause of the conflict was the infiltration of Pakistani soldiers and Kashmiri militants into positions on the Indian side of the LOC (Line of Control). Pakistani troops did not cross the International Borders at any stage of the conflict. Pakistan’s objective was to drive Indians out of Siachen and highlight Kashmir Issue in the eyes of the world.
> 
> In the spring of 1999, on the orders of Pakistan Army Chief, General Pervez Musharraf, Pakistani soldiers climbed up the snow-bound passes and occupied some high positions, including Tiger Hill and Point 5353, in the vacant area and infiltrated almost 10 km into the Indian territory ( still short of International Border). These positions overlooked Indian National Highway (NH 1 D). Pakistan was in a strong position to cut off supplies and winter dumping and thus force Indians to withdraw from the Siachen Glacier.
> 
> Tiger Hill as seen from Indian side.
> 
> The Indians were caught off guard. They tried to evict the positions but failed miserably. They used a large number of Artillery guns and also used their air force against Pakistani positions. Two Indian aircraft were also shot down by Stinger Missiles. Indian aircraft violated Pakistani air space but they never admitted it openly. One of their pilots, Flight Lieutenant Kambampati Nachiketa, who ejected after his aircraft was shot down, was captured from the Pakistani territory. Indians ultimately complained to the International community and finally on pressure by the USA, Pakistani Prime Minister, Nawaz Sharif, ordered the withdrawal of troops. Most of the casualties of “Operation Koh-e-Paima” were inflicted during the withdrawal. In General Musharraf’s words “A military victory was converted into a political defeat.”
> 
> An Indian officer told in an interview (Video at the end of this page) that normally the ratio between the attacking force and the defending force is 3:1 but due to the high altitude of the battleground Indian Army Chief increased it to 15:1 but yet they were unable to capture the positions occupied by Pakistani troops. Point 5353 is the highest point in Dras-Kargil area. Its recapture was the most important objective for Indian forces during the Kargil War. But they could never come close to it.
> 
> Point 5353 is still occupied by Pakistan, even 14 years after the battle. Pakistan has since fortified it with reinforced bunkers. After the end of the war, Indians tried many times to capture Point 5353 but all their efforts failed. India has now given up the post as ‘untenable’. Also read the article Near Tiger Hill, Point 5353 Still Pak-Occupied published in ‘The Indian Express’ on 13 July 2009.
> 
> Pakistani position on Point 5353 overlooking Indian National Highway (NH 1D).
> 
> Also read the following article published in ‘India Today’ on February 2, 2013:-
> 
> Gen VK Singh praises Pervez Musharraf’s courage for crossing LoC before 1999 Kargil operation
> 
> Please see a video which gives the real facts of Kargil War by Pakistani, British and Indian TVs. This video shows General Pervez Musharraf and Jaswant Singh, former Indian Foreign Minister, in the talk show “The Outsider With Tim Sebastian” hosted by the legendary BBCjournalist Tim Sebastian. This video also includes a talk show of ARY News with Chaudhry Shujaat Hussain and General Musharraf. India TV gives glimpses of the Kargil War and tells about the destruction of Ammunition Depot by Pakistani fire which caused Rs. 100 Crore loss to India. Then lastly a brief interview conducted by a female host of ND TV of India with Musharraf where she asks him,”Do you have any regrets about Kargil now that you are such a welcome visitor in India?”
> 
> I am no fan of General Musharraf but I like the way he smilingly gave her a very apt reply,”Do you expect me to ever say that ‘Yes, I regret it’ ? If somebody was to ask Indian Prime Minister ‘Do you regret having divided Pakistan and made Bangladesh?’, would he say ‘yes, we are very sorry’? How would you expect that I would regret?”




Please share the link / url


----------



## fatman17

Let me try


khanasifm said:


> Please share the link / url


----------



## khanasifm

fatman17 said:


> Let me try


Never mind found it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Nishan-I-Haider is manufactured by Pakistan mint, Lahore. When ever the GHQ places an order for the Nishan-I-Haider, the national mint melts the captured weaopnry of the enemy and makes the medal. It is then presented to the recipients family. https://t.co/d5bkbYtpic

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Sunny4pak

*پاکستان، چائینیز سٹیلائٹ سے منسلک ہونیوالا پہلا ملک بن گیا۔*

*https://www.currentaffairs.com.pk/پاکستان،-چائینیز-سٹیلائٹ-سے-منسلک-ہون/*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Havaldar lalak jan shaheed, kargil (Nishan e Haider) https://t.co/HODTH3wKwr

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited National Defence University (NDU), Islamabad today and addressed the participants of the National Security and War Course.
COAS shared his thoughts on security environment of the region and his vision of enduring peace in Pakistan. Highlighting internal and external challenges to National Security, COAS said that full spectrum of these challenges demands comprehensive national response, and strengthening of all state institutions. He said that Army will keep doing all that is required of us for provision of secure environment for sustained socio-economic progress.
COAS also reiterated that Pakistan Army is committed to defence and security of the country and shall continue to perform with national support.
Earlier on arrival, COAS was received by Lieutenant General Muhammad Saeed, President NDU


----------



## ghazi52

DG ISPR
@OfficialDGISPR

Mr. Shukrullah Atif Mashal, Afghan Ambassador to Pakistan called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS), today. During the meeting, matters of mutual interest and overall regional security situation were discussed.


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) inaugurated the Positron Emission Tomography - Computed Tomography (PET-CT) & Cyclotron System and Biplane Angiography System at Armed Forces Institute of Radiology & Imaging (AFIRI) Rawalpindi, today.

COAS said that AFIRI being state-of-the-art facility is providing high quality medical services to people of Pakistan. Acknowledging untiring services and sacrifices of medical staff all over the country he said, that Army Medical Corps will continue to serve the nation through professional excellence and inspiring leadership.

Earlier on arrival, COAS was received by Lieutenant General Muhammad Amir. Adjutant General & Lieutenant General Khawar Rahman, Surgeon General.







__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jupiter2007

anyone compare Type 15 tank vs Al-zarrar tank?


----------



## JPMM

jupiter2007 said:


> anyone compare Type 15 tank vs Al-zarrar tank?


Armour T15 > AZ
Firepower AZ > T15
Mobility T15 > AZ

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## syed_yusuf

JPMM said:


> Armour T15 > AZ
> Firepower AZ > T15
> Mobility T15 > AZ


I think with Pakistan adoption of t15, upgrade and modernization will make it an ideal replacement for AZ


----------



## jupiter2007

What would like to see (type & inventory) in PA by 2030....

3rd/4th generation Tank
Armored fighting vehicle
Armored fighting vehicle
Armored personnel carrier
multi-role combat vehicle
Mine-Resistant Ambush Protected
Guided missile carrier
NBCRS (Nuclear Biological Chemical Reconnaissance System)
Utility vehicles 

Self-propelled artillery
Multiple rocket launcher
Towed Howitzer
Surface-to-air missile


----------



## ghazi52

DG ISPR
@OfficialDGISPR

#COAS paid glowing tributes to security guards of #PSX, who sacrificed their lives as first responders vigilantly checking terrorist’s entry to PSX foiling a major terrorist incident. Appreciating LEAs for their operational readiness, COAS lauded prompt, effective
and integrated response of Pak Rangers & Sindh Police, eliminating terrorists in shortest possible time. “With support of our resilient nation, we will foil all efforts of enemies aimed at destabilizing hard earned peace achieved through sacrifices of our martyrs” COAS.

8:15 AM · Jun 29, 2020·

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

DG ISPR
@OfficialDGISPR

Major General Nigar Johar, HI (M) promoted as Lieutenant General. She is the 1st female officer to be promoted as Lieutenant General. The officer has been appointed as 1st female Surgeon General of Pak Army. Lieutenant General Nigar Johar hails from Panjpeer, District Swabi KPK.




7:07 AM · Jun 30, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Armour and aviation in the desert

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## PanzerKiel

fatman17 said:


> Armour and aviation in the desert
> View attachment 647078



Sir, its Infantry School outdoor exercise....the prominent V feature visible as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## polanski

Pakistan moves twenty thousands troops to Indian border: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...ves-twenty-thousands-troops-to-indian-border/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Honoured to visit Defence Academy of United Kingdom @DefenceHQ today to meet my [emoji1191]coursemate who's an Instructor there. #PakistanArmy officers teach at both [emoji636]UK's Royal Military Academy & Joint Services Command and Staff College training future commanders from around the world https://t.co/AJSoe7jQJa

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HRK

polanski said:


> Pakistan moves twenty thousands troops to Indian border: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...ves-twenty-thousands-troops-to-indian-border/


fake news ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arsalan

polanski said:


> Pakistan moves twenty thousands troops to Indian border: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...ves-twenty-thousands-troops-to-indian-border/


Not true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichmarshal

fatman17 said:


> Honoured to visit Defence Academy of United Kingdom @DefenceHQ today to meet my [emoji1191]coursemate who's an Instructor there. #PakistanArmy officers teach at both [emoji636]UK's Royal Military Academy & Joint Services Command and Staff College training future commanders from around the world https://t.co/AJSoe7jQJa
> View attachment 647086
> View attachment 647087



Raja jee went to see his course mate in his pjs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*'Remain vigilant against emerging challenges,' Gen Bajwa tells troops at Corps HQ in Karachi*








RAWALPINDI/KARACHI: Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa on Thursday visited the Corps Headquarters Karachi where he advised troops to "remain vigilant against emerging challenges", a statement issued Thursday by the military's media wing read.

Gen Bajwa expressed satisfaction over the law enforcement agencies' (LEAs) response in maintaining peace in Pakistan's financial capital, the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said in its statement, adding that he also went to Pakistan Rangers Sindh headquarters.

The COAS "was briefed on the operational matters and internal security situation".

Corps Commander Karachi Lieutenant General Humayun Aziz received the Pakistan Army chief following which the latter interacted with troops.

Gen Bajwa "expressed satisfaction over coherent response by LEAS in ensuring peace in Karachi and paid tribute to LEAs for countering nefarious designs of enemies", said the ISPR statement.

According to the statement, the army chief "also visited Garrison Health and Diagnostic Centre and Field Isolation Centre". He lauded the support rendered by the formation in the national response against COVID-19.

Earlier, on arrival at Sindh Rangers headquarters, Gen Bajwa laid a floral wreath at the shuhada monument and offered fatiha, the statement noted further.

*US envoy expresses gratitude for Pakistan's efforts in Afghan peace process*






US Special Representative for Afghanistan Reconciliation Ambassador Zalmay Khalilzad expressed gratitude for Pakistan's efforts in advancing the Afghan peace process, a statement from the US embassy said Thursday.

Pakistan is Afghanistan’s top trading partner and is seen as a key regional player in helping facilitate a February troop withdrawal deal between the United States and the Taliban to begin the process of ending 18 years of war. The agreement was intended to quickly lead to talks between the militant group and the Afghan government but became mired in delays.

Khalilzad, along with US International Development Finance Corporation (DFC) Chief Executive Officer Adam Boehler, held meetings with Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Foreign Minister Shah Mahmood Qureshi, and other officials on June 1.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mingle

ghazi52 said:


> *'Remain vigilant against emerging challenges,' Gen Bajwa tells troops at Corps HQ in Karachi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RAWALPINDI/KARACHI: Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa on Thursday visited the Corps Headquarters Karachi where he advised troops to "remain vigilant against emerging challenges", a statement issued Thursday by the military's media wing read.
> 
> Gen Bajwa expressed satisfaction over the law enforcement agencies' (LEAs) response in maintaining peace in Pakistan's financial capital, the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said in its statement, adding that he also went to Pakistan Rangers Sindh headquarters.
> 
> The COAS "was briefed on the operational matters and internal security situation".
> 
> Corps Commander Karachi Lieutenant General Humayun Aziz received the Pakistan Army chief following which the latter interacted with troops.
> 
> Gen Bajwa "expressed satisfaction over coherent response by LEAS in ensuring peace in Karachi and paid tribute to LEAs for countering nefarious designs of enemies", said the ISPR statement.
> 
> According to the statement, the army chief "also visited Garrison Health and Diagnostic Centre and Field Isolation Centre". He lauded the support rendered by the formation in the national response against COVID-19.
> 
> Earlier, on arrival at Sindh Rangers headquarters, Gen Bajwa laid a floral wreath at the shuhada monument and offered fatiha, the statement noted further.
> 
> *US envoy expresses gratitude for Pakistan's efforts in Afghan peace process*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US Special Representative for Afghanistan Reconciliation Ambassador Zalmay Khalilzad expressed gratitude for Pakistan's efforts in advancing the Afghan peace process, a statement from the US embassy said Thursday.
> 
> Pakistan is Afghanistan’s top trading partner and is seen as a key regional player in helping facilitate a February troop withdrawal deal between the United States and the Taliban to begin the process of ending 18 years of war. The agreement was intended to quickly lead to talks between the militant group and the Afghan government but became mired in delays.
> 
> Khalilzad, along with US International Development Finance Corporation (DFC) Chief Executive Officer Adam Boehler, held meetings with Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Foreign Minister Shah Mahmood Qureshi, and other officials on June 1.


DFC Cheif is main guy along Khalil zad he is man who gonna bring US investment in Pak a good omen


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan-India Border Conflict: Civilian Casualty Report (2016 – 2020)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## volatile

What is our average rate in that area ?


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278793633781735424

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278793650445615106

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278793652878409728


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan has will and capacity to defend citizens, territorial integrity, vows top brass*






ISLAMABAD: Prime Minister Imran Khan on Friday chaired a high-level meeting on internal and regional security, with participants expressing the resolve that Pakistan's sovereignty would be protected at all costs.

The meeting agreed that Pakistan believed in peaceful co-existence with its neighbours but underlined that the country had the "will and capacity" to defend its people and territorial integrity.

It also voiced serious concern over the continued human rights violation by Indian forces in the occupied Kashmir and urged the international community to take notice.

Glowing tributes were paid to the bravery and coordinated efforts of law enforcement agencies (LEAs) that successfully thwarted the June 29 attack on the Pakistan Stock Exchange (PSX) in Karachi.

Chairperson Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee Gen Nadeem Raza, Chief of the Army Staff Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi, Chief of Air Staff Air Chief Marshal Mujahid Anwar Khan, Defence Minister Parvez Khattak, and Director-General Inter Services Intelligence (ISI) Lt Gen Faiz Hamid attended the meeting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

HATF IV

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Safriz

fatman17 said:


> HATF IV
> View attachment 647918


Hi,
Whats the point of posting this very old picture?
I am asking because many people of the internet claiming that Pakistan on Wednesday test fired Shaheen-1A ?
But i cannot find any credible news about it.


----------



## fatman17

Sir, the point is that l wanted to. I'm sorry if you find it offensive


Safriz said:


> Hi,
> Whats the point of posting this very old picture?
> I am asking because many people of the internet claiming that Pakistan on Wednesday test fired Shaheen-1A ?
> But i cannot find any credible news about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rocky rock

SSG new toys.

Reactions: Like Like:
 3


----------



## CHI RULES

Can any one guide if Pak forces use any amphibious sub machine gun or weapon like Z84


----------



## Safriz

fatman17 said:


> Sir, the point is that l wanted to. I'm sorry if you find it offensive


You should apologize.
I am so offended


----------



## fatman17

Safriz said:


> You should apologize.
> I am so offended


I do

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*COAS lauds role of security forces in assisting civil administration*

*08 July,2020*








RAWALPINDI (Dunya News) - Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited Corps Headquarters in Peshawar today where he was briefed on the security situation and development projects in the tribal districts.

According to Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa has lauded the role of security forces in assisting civil administration in its fight against COVID-19, particularly the effective containment efforts.

He was given detailed briefing on prevailing security situation, progress on development works and socio economic uplift in Tribal Districts.

General Qamar Javed Bajwa appreciated improved security situation and measures for better border management including fencing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Allah O Akbar!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## fatman17

TMs OWN

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

we don't know them all.

but we owe them all. https://t.co/2YBGWbHe4U

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## fatman17

As Received. ....

Turkish ALTAY MBT: “Problems with ALTAY MBT & Why Pakistan Army Rejected ALTAY MBT”



Important Note: “Since we saw many Turkish Defense Pages Posting that their own delay in developing ALTAY MBT & less aggressive marketing resulted in Pakistan opting VT-4 

[emoji630]. Well Dear Turkish 

[emoji1250] Brothers here are the actual reasons why Pakistan Never Tested ALTAY”.

Altay is “Too Heavy” & weighs above 60 Tons (Approx. 65 Tons). Thus, it will create huge “Logistics Issue” for Pakistan Army & cannot be deployed in given time in case of war. Moreover, Pakistan’s terrain is mostly Desert (Sindh) & Mountainous (Upper Punjab). These regions need A bit lighter tank such as AK, AZ or VT-4.

Altay MBT uses 120 mm Smooth Bore Gun instead of 125 mm (since almost all Pakistan’s Tanks use 125 mm Smooth Bore Gun, all our ammunition including ATGM in reserve and in production are centric towards 100, 105 & 125 mm). Manufacturing or procuring new 120mm ammunition well take time, plus will cost too much money.

Altay uses 1500 hp BMC Batu German Engine. It is a good Engine but Pakistan-Germany relations in most recent past got bitter after defunct Submarine Deal. Turkey has planned its own 1800 hp Engine for Altay MBT but then again it will take time in development & who knows will it be as good as its counterpart.

Altay’s per unit Cost is more than USD $13.75 million & is on par with South Korean K-2 Black Panther in term of Cost.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285557300279869441

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

July 22, 2020


Sheikh Saoud bin Abdulrahman Al Thani, Ambassador of Qatar called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at GHQ.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Capt Samuail Bashir of Pakistan Army has earned Rector’s Gold Medal in BSc from Institute of Peace and Conflict Studies (NIPCONS) Dept. of National University of Science & Technology (NUST), Islamabad. He is from 134 PMA L/C. The young officer belongs to Pakistan's Christian community.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

fatman17 said:


> As Received. ....
> 
> Turkish ALTAY MBT: “Problems with ALTAY MBT & Why Pakistan Army Rejected ALTAY MBT”
> 
> 
> 
> Important Note: “Since we saw many Turkish Defense Pages Posting that their own delay in developing ALTAY MBT & less aggressive marketing resulted in Pakistan opting VT-4
> 
> [emoji630]. Well Dear Turkish
> 
> [emoji1250] Brothers here are the actual reasons why Pakistan Never Tested ALTAY”.
> 
> Altay is “Too Heavy” & weighs above 60 Tons (Approx. 65 Tons). Thus, it will create huge “Logistics Issue” for Pakistan Army & cannot be deployed in given time in case of war. Moreover, Pakistan’s terrain is mostly Desert (Sindh) & Mountainous (Upper Punjab). These regions need A bit lighter tank such as AK, AZ or VT-4.
> 
> Altay MBT uses 120 mm Smooth Bore Gun instead of 125 mm (since almost all Pakistan’s Tanks use 125 mm Smooth Bore Gun, all our ammunition including ATGM in reserve and in production are centric towards 100, 105 & 125 mm). Manufacturing or procuring new 120mm ammunition well take time, plus will cost too much money.
> 
> Altay uses 1500 hp BMC Batu German Engine. It is a good Engine but Pakistan-Germany relations in most recent past got bitter after defunct Submarine Deal. Turkey has planned its own 1800 hp Engine for Altay MBT but then again it will take time in development & who knows will it be as good as its counterpart.
> 
> Altay’s per unit Cost is more than USD $13.75 million & is on par with South Korean K-2 Black Panther in term of Cost.
> View attachment 652990


IMO the post is unfair.

1. Not 100% convinced on the 'too heavy' argument. @blain2 can correct me, but the real issue with heavy tanks isn't the solely the our terrain but rather, the lack of supporting infrastructure. With VT4, the PA is clearly moving towards heavier MBTs, a sign that the region is gradually coming to support it. If/when India fully inducts Arjun, I think this will be less of an issue and there's little to stop the PA (except money) from pursuing a heavy.

2. 120 mm can be an issue. However, I again think there would've been a way to work around it by basically just stockpiling 120 mm shells off-the-shelf. The PAA does this for RBS-70 SAMs, for example. If the question was the need to support a 100 or so Altay MBTs, I don't think stockpiling would've been an issue.

3. Not convinced about the engine argument either. Germany has actually approved many defence export licenses to Pakistan as of late. It even greenlit the sale of RAMs (albeit that couldn't work out due to it being ITAR), which is a sign that most things are doable (e.g., RAS-72 MPA). I don't think the Germans would've blocked the sale of MTU engines to the PA for the Altay MBT. 

IMHO ... the biggest block to an Altay sale was basically the fact that it hasn't entered serial production. You can't induct something that isn't rolling off the production line. So, it's a non-starter. If this had not been the issue, I do think we could've figured out a way to buy 100-150 of these MBTs (e.g., in small batches).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## blain2

I think both you and FM sahib are converging on the same point. I believe the key issue for the Armored Corps is that heavier weight cannot be supported on most older bridges, roads, nullah crossings etc. The newer infrastructure is good for trafficability of heavy armor across cantonments in larger cities but the arterial areas are still limited. This is also the same issue that afflicts heavier Indian armor employment.

I think our armies typically sacrifice protection at the expense of mobility out of $ concerns. Otherwise the infrastructure in places that will be used as staging areas for armored operations can always be addressed. 

Also keep in mind that even VT-4 is not a heavy MBT. With AK, we are at ~47 tons. VT-4 is 52 tons. Compared to that, a true heavy MBT like Leopard is 63 tons/M1A2 ~ 68 tons. So a very significant weight implication. Even on the main thoroughfares, a 68 ton tank on a transporter is putting significant stress, let alone the impact on the arterial infrastructure.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fatman17

Even during Zia era, the famous Abrams trials faced similar issues of weight, terrain esp desert and infrastructure. We can make nukes but constructing pullis / bridges over water courses remains a big problem. That was 1987, we're in 2020. No big picture thinking at all. Imagine rejecting a weapon system because our bridges are too small / weak to take the load. OTOH, it also denies the enemy rapid armour advance.


blain2 said:


> I think both you and FM sahib are converging on the same point. I believe the key issue for the Armored Corps is that heavier weight cannot be supported on most older bridges, roads, nullah crossings etc. The newer infrastructure is good for trafficability of heavy armor across cantonments in larger cities but the arterial areas are still limited. This is also the same issue that afflicts heavier Indian armor employment.
> 
> I think our armies typically sacrifice protection at the expense of mobility out of $ concerns. Otherwise the infrastructure in places that will be used as staging areas for armored operations can always be addressed.
> 
> Also keep in mind that even VT-4 is not a heavy MBT. With AK, we are at ~47 tons. VT-4 is 52 tons. Compared to that, a true heavy MBT like Leopard is 63 tons/M1A2 ~ 68 tons. So a very significant weight implication. Even on the main thoroughfares, a 68 ton tank on a transporter is putting significant stress, let alone the impact on the arterial infrastructure.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## volatile

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> IMHO ... the biggest block to an Altay sale was basically the fact that it hasn't entered serial production. You can't induct something that isn't rolling off the production line. So, it's a non-starter. If this had not been the issue, I do think we could've figured out a way to buy 100-150 of these MBTs (e.g., in small batches).


T129 is different story ? Even the engine source is unreliable but still contract was signed ,May be ALTAY were over kill considering over limited budgets and seeking larger number


----------



## Yasser76

fatman17 said:


> Even during Zia era, the famous Abrams trials faced similar issues of weight, terrain esp desert and infrastructure. We can make nukes but constructing pullis / bridges over water courses remains a big problem. That was 1987, we're in 2020. No big picture thinking at all. Imagine rejecting a weapon system because our bridges are too small / weak to take the load. OTOH, it also denies the enemy rapid armour advance.



You need to flip your thinking around. Lighter bridges are harder for Indian tanks to cross over and easier to destroy by engineers quickly. Our rivers and canals are great defensive tools.


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Army troops shot down an Indian spying quadcopter in Pandu Sector along LOC.‬
‪The quadcopter had intruded 200 meters on Pakistan’s side of the LOC. This is 10th Indian quadcopter shot down by Pakistan Army this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Air Chief Marshal Mujahid Anwar Khan, Chief of Air Staff (CAS) called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at GHQ, today. During the meeting matters of professional interest were discussed.





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

Unique Tribute to Capt Isfand Yar Bukhari Shaheed 118LC ex 11FF, by his course mates.



They kept the central chair for him.





What an honor

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ghazi52

*COAS hails Pakistan Army, PLA as 'key components' of Pak-China relations*

August 1, 2020
RAWALPINDI: Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa, on the 93rd anniversary of the founding of the Chinese People’s Liberation Army (PLA), has said both the countries militaries were key components of Pak-China strategic relations.

Celebrations were held at the Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR) on Saturday to mark the 93rd anniversary of the founding of the PLA . The event was attended by Defence Attaché at the Chinese embassy Major General Chen Wenrong and his delegation.

According to the military's media wing, DG ISPR Major General Babar Iftikhar welcomed the delegation to ISPR on behalf of COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa. The DG ISPR also felicitated the PLA on the momentous occasion and conveyed compliments from the army chief and all ranks of armed forces to all the ranks of the PLA.

“Pakistan Army and PLA are the key components of Pak-China strategic relations and we are proud to be brothers in arms,” said the COAS Gen Qamar Bajwa.

Major General Chen Wenrong, speaking at the ceremony, said that the military relations between China and Pakistan have strengthened over the years.

"The two countries have forged an all-weather strategic partnership and China highly values the efforts made by Pakistan in all fields especially during COVID-19. China-Pakistan friendship will remain evergreen," said Major General Wenrong.

According to the ISPR, the Chinese general also expressed his gratitude for hosting the commemoration ceremony at the ISPR office. 

Meanwhile, Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan Yao Jing also sent a message of congratulations on PLA day. He emphasised that the Pakistan-China military relations are an important pillar of the strategic ties between the two countries.

"China looks forward to further expanding and enhancing military cooperation with Pakistan to make new contribution to the consolidation of bilateral relations and the maintenance of peace and stability in the region and beyond," said the Chinese envoy.


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*COAS visited troops deployed on frontlines along the Line of Control (LOC) in Khuiratta Sector.*

•Aug 1, 2020


General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited troops deployed on frontlines along the Line of Control (LOC) in Khuiratta Sector. COAS spent time with troops on Eid day, commended their high morale, operational readiness and continuous vigil being maintained along the LOC. While interacting with troops, COAS said that Eid-ul-Azha epitomises the essence of unconditional sacrifice. No one understands this spirit of sacrifice better than a soldier.Let us also reiterate our pledge to always stand by our Kashmiri brethren braving Indian atrocities for their right of self-determination despite all odds. COAS said that we are aware of the enemy’s design to destabilise our country and this region. Pakistan Army is fully prepared and capable of thwarting any such covert or overt undertakings. Corps Commander Rawalpindi Corps, Lieutenant General Azhar Abbas received COAS at the LOC. Later, COAS also visited AFIC and NIHD (Armed Forces Institute of Cardiology And National Institute of Heart Diseases)and performed earth breaking of NEPCARD (NIHD Centre of Excellence in Prevention and Cardiovascular Research and Development) where indigenous research on heart diseases will be carried out including their preventive measures . Appreciating contributions of Army Medical Corps, COAS said that AFIC and NIHD being state of the art facility is providing high quality medical care at National level. He especially lauded the contribution of doctors and healthcare workers as frontline soldiers against COVID 19 pandemic. Earlier, Lieutenant General Muhammad Aamer, Adjutant General Pakistan Army and Lieutenant General Nigar Johar, Surgeon General Pakistan Army received the COAS on arrival at AFIC & NIHD.


----------



## ghazi52

Khyber Rifles Officers with Queen Elizabeth & Prince Philip in 1961.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290540567550734338

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bhola record

Zarvan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290540567550734338


greatest of all time


----------



## Windjammer

Rawalpindi Express amongst the demolition squad.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ghazi52

*Army chief briefed on Pakistan's internal, external security situation: ISPR*

Web Desk
August 10, 2020







General Bajwa appreciated the measures to optimize the performance of ISI in ensuring that the country responds effectively to threats across the spectrum. — ISPR
RAWALPINDI: Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited the headquarters of Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI) on Monday and was briefed in detail on the internal and external security situation of the country, the Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR) said in a statement.

"[The] COAS was given a detailed update on the internal and external security situation of the country," the Inter-Services Public Relations said.

General Bajwa appreciated the measures to optimize the performance of ISI in ensuring that the country responds effectively to threats across the spectrum, it said.

Earlier on arrival, Director-General ISl Lt Gen Faiz Hamid received the army chief, the ISPR added.

The security briefing comes amid Pakistan's strained ties with India, which have worsened after August 5, 2019, when India revoked occupied Kashmir's special status.

According to the ISPR, Indian troops have committed 1,877 ceasefire violations this year, so far, in which 15 innocent civilians, including six women and five children, have been martyred.

In June, Prime Minister Imran Khan along with his key ministers, had also visited the ISI headquarters where he was briefed on the national security.

"A comprehensive briefing was given to the prime minister encompassing complex regional and domestic challenges with special focus on Pakistan’s efforts for restoration of peace and stability," the statement issued after the meeting had stated.

"The Prime Minister emphasized that no effort would be spared for national security and sovereignty."

PM Imran was accompanied by the army chief, Foreign Minister Shah Mehmood Qureshi, Planning Minister Asad Umar and Special Assistant to PM on National Security Dr Moeed Yousuf.

The prime minister appreciated sacrifices and tireless efforts of the country’s premier intelligence agency.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RAMPAGE

A heavy medium/heavy lift helicopter project?





__ https://www.facebook.com/





At 1:27

@Bilal Khan (Quwa)


----------



## GriffinsRule

New frigate at 1:40 as well =D

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Aerospatiale-SA-330-Puma/2721

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293198059166404609

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*COAS, Bill Gates discuss Pakistan's Covid-19 response, polio campaign*

Bill Gates appreciates Pakistan's success against coronavirus, reiterates support to help end polio

August 15, 2020








Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa and Co-Chair of the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation Bill Gates, in a telephonic conversation, discussed Pakistan's Covid-19 response and resumption of the polio campaign.

Bill Gates appreciated the Pakistan Army for supporting the national polio drive and ensuring proper reach and coverage. The army chief attributed the effort for a polio-free Pakistan to the grassroot workers including mobile teams, law enforcement agencies and healthcare representatives.

The two discussed the importance of conducting the polio campaign effectively during the pandemic.

Bill Gates also appreciated Pakistan's success against the novel coronavirus despite resource constraints. The army chief said the success was executed through the mechanism of the National Command and Operation Centre (NCOC) which allowed optimisation of resources.

The co-chair reiterated his support to Pakistan in its goal of ending polio and improving the health of every child.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295364885145149443

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

RAMPAGE said:


> A heavy medium/heavy lift helicopter project?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 1:27
> 
> @Bilal Khan (Quwa)


I don't think that specific model indicates anything, but as a policy, we've been seeking a medium-to-heavy-lift helicopter since 2005. The US hasn't been forthcoming in letting us buy mothballed CH-47s -- be it from EDA or third-parties like Italy. Otherwise, the likes of the AW101 et. al are too costly to buy in the necessary numbers.

Ultimately, I think we'll end up with one of the Z-18 or Mi-38.

But we could get _a little_ creative. The Avicopter AC313 can potentially meet our heavy-medium needs, but it's a civilian helicopter. However, it uses three PT6B turboshaft engines, a variant of the vast PT6 line we're well experienced with through the AW139, Bell 412EP, King Air 350ER, and other aircraft. We even have an MRO base for this engine, and it's so commonly available around the world, spares hunting isn't an issue.

So, our civilian ministries can induct the AC313 (for SAR, HADR, etc). We can't use it for military purposes unless we explicitly request the OEM to design and certify such a variant.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan’s army chief reaches KSA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Destranator

ghazi52 said:


> *COAS, Bill Gates discuss Pakistan's Covid-19 response, polio campaign*
> 
> Bill Gates appreciates Pakistan's success against coronavirus, reiterates support to help end polio
> 
> August 15, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa and Co-Chair of the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation Bill Gates, in a telephonic conversation, discussed Pakistan's Covid-19 response and resumption of the polio campaign.
> 
> Bill Gates appreciated the Pakistan Army for supporting the national polio drive and ensuring proper reach and coverage. The army chief attributed the effort for a polio-free Pakistan to the grassroot workers including mobile teams, law enforcement agencies and healthcare representatives.
> 
> The two discussed the importance of conducting the polio campaign effectively during the pandemic.
> 
> Bill Gates also appreciated Pakistan's success against the novel coronavirus despite resource constraints. The army chief said the success was executed through the mechanism of the National Command and Operation Centre (NCOC) which allowed optimisation of resources.
> 
> The co-chair reiterated his support to Pakistan in its goal of ending polio and improving the health of every child.




Very interesting to see a service chief discuss such issues with a foreign party bypassing the relevant minister.


----------



## Yasser76

Al-Ansar said:


> Very interesting to see a service chief discuss such issues with a foreign party bypassing the relevant minister.



It is common in many countries where the military provide aid to the civil power, can post hundreds of pictures of western generals meeting top foreign civilians but somehow feel it may not end your snide remarks

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Destranator

Yasser76 said:


> It is common in many countries where the military provide aid to the civil power, can post hundreds of pictures of western generals meeting top foreign civilians but somehow feel it may not end your snide remarks



We have such arrangements in our country too where the military aids the civil admin with various initiatives.
It is also quite normal for generals to discuss military affairs with external parties.
However, when it comes to the military discussing civilian policies with foreign parties, the typical protocol in other countries is to involve the relevant government body who are responsible for policy implementation. Hence I found the above discussion on polio and covid between the General and Gates very interesting. Do not know what you found "snide" about my comment.


----------



## Yasser76

Al-Ansar said:


> We have such arrangements in our country too where the military aids the civil admin with various initiatives.
> It is also quite normal for generals to discuss military affairs with external parties.
> However, when it comes to the military discussing civilian policies with foreign parties, the typical protocol in other countries is to involve the relevant government body who are responsible for policy implementation. Hence I found the above discussion on polio and covid between the General and Gates very interesting. Do not know what you found "snide" about my comment.



Bill Gates called several Pakistani Government officials, he also met Bajwa as Army played a central role in the fight against Covid and Polio. If you bothered to loo into this rather then just posting "bypassing the relevant minister" that may of made me take your post more seriously. It was obvious you intended to make our Army and set up look like some sort of Banana Republic....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Destranator

Yasser76 said:


> Bill Gates called several Pakistani Government officials, he also met Bajwa as Army played a central role in the fight against Covid and Polio.* If you bothered to loo into this rather then just posting "bypassing the relevant minister"* that may of made me take your post more seriously. It was obvious you intended to make our Army and set up look like some sort of Banana Republic....


As a matter of fact I did look up online. All I found was Gates speaking to the PM and the General.
If your media is conspiring to suppress Gates's convos with your health minister or other officials, as you claim to be aware of, then they have successfully misled me.
Anyway, it is not a huge deal either way.

Hope you wipe out covid soon.


----------



## Yasser76

Al-Ansar said:


> As a matter of fact I did look up online. All I found was Gates speaking to the PM and the General.
> If your media is conspiring to suppress Gates's convos with your health minister or other officials, as you claim to be aware of, then they have successfully misled me.
> Anyway, it is not a huge deal either way.
> 
> Hope you wipe out covid soon.



Watching your back peddling is fun. Suggest you think next time you make sweeping statments not grounded in reality.


----------



## Destranator

Yasser76 said:


> Watching your back peddling is fun. Suggest you think next time you make sweeping statments not grounded in reality.


I have not "backpedaled" on anything. Unless you can present evidence of what you have claimed, my first comment is still valid.
Not a big deal either way.

You have your own insecurities to deal with given your reaction to my post.


----------



## Yasser76

Al-Ansar said:


> I have not "backpedaled" on anything. Unless you can present evidence of what you have claimed, my first comment is still valid.
> Not a big deal either way.
> 
> You have your own insecurities to deal with given your reaction to my post.



No insecurities at all my friend, just fed up people trying to trash my country with no basis in fact. That is called pride, you may label it whatever you want.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Destranator

Yasser76 said:


> No insecurities at all my friend, just fed up people trying to trash my country with no basis in fact. That is called pride, you may label it whatever you want.


My personal apologies to you if my posts have made you feel that way. Certainly was not my intent.
I do not like people trashing my country either.
Take care.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

fatman17 said:


> highly obliged. if you need anything from PK pl do let me know.


Bro, do you have the PDF of the book (Fangs of Ice)? if yes can you plz. share. Thanks in advance.


----------



## fatman17

Let me check and revert


Champion_Usmani said:


> Bro, do you have the PDF of the book (Fangs of Ice)? if yes can you plz. share. Thanks in advance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

fatman17 said:


> Let me check and revert


Any Luck bro...


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1297925194259075074

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1297925203507449856

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1297925205587886080

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bhola record

lost this young gun today 

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## mingle

Lord Of Gondor said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301803599006056448
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301806147767205892Did Pak not send Def Min level delegation?
> (I see that Gen Raza headed the Pak delegation)


Look at back of PLA Cheif second row


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Investiture ceremony held at GHQ Rawalpindi today. General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) was the Chief Guest on the occasion. COAS conferred military awards to Army personnel for acts of gallantry during various operations. Families of Shuhada / Ghazis, senior serving Military Officers / Soldiers also attended the ceremony. 40 officers were awarded SITARA-I-IMTIAZ (MILITARY), 24 officers / soldiers were awarded TAMGHA-E-BISALAT and a soldier was awarded UNITED NATIONS (UN) Medal. Medals of Shuhada were received by their family members.









        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=448951272719105

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farooqbhai007

First time seeing these shirts in use in UN missions , Central African Republic





also some Pakistani's & bangladeshis from same area

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1965

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

General Nadeem Raza, Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee (CJCSC), met General Wei Fenghe, Defence Minister of China on the side lines of Defence and Security Cooperation Conference at SCO Forum in Moscow.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Metal 0-1

farooqbhai007 said:


> First time seeing these shirts in use in UN missions , Central African Republic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also some Pakistani's & bangladeshis from same area


They should stop using these stupid "Hey shoot here" helmets. 
The should wear a patch on their shoulders or on their helmets..


----------



## Metal 0-1

farooqbhai007 said:


> First time seeing these shirts in use in UN missions , Central African Republic


These are combat shirts. This indicates that LCB personnel are also deployed..


----------



## ghazi52

Soldiers raising slogans of joy on top of captured Indian Sherman tanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## farooqbhai007

Metal 0-1 said:


> These are combat shirts. This indicates that LCB personnel are also deployed..


I dont think these are LCB. Since there is a contingent of SSG deployed with these soldiers so having LCB makes no sense


----------



## Metal 0-1

farooqbhai007 said:


> I dont think these are LCB. Since there is a contingent of SSG deployed with these soldiers so having LCB makes no sense


Combat Shirt is standard in LCB. Regular infantry don't wear them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*COAS stresses need to enhance combat readiness amid ‘evolving regional milieu’*

Increased CFVs along LoC, human rights violations in IIOJK noted by top military huddle as major cause of concern


News Desk
September 09, 2020









Chief of Army Staff Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa presides over 235th Corps Commanders’ Conference at GHQ in Rawalpindi on Wednesday. 



Increased cease fire violations (CFVs) along the Line of Control (LoC) and targeting of civil population by the Indian military and blatant human rights violations in Indian Illegally Occupied Jammu and Kashmir (IIOJK) were noted by the top military leadership of the country on Wednesday as major cause of concern for regional peace and stability.
The 235th Corps Commanders’ Conference, presided by Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa, was held at GHQ in Rawalpindi, the Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR) said in a statement.
The forum was briefed on evolving regional environment and operational developments especially situation along the LoC, Pakistan’s positive role and contributions in Afghanistan peace process, situation along western border including fencing progress and Operation Radd-ul-Fasaad.
"Covid-19, locust control measures and support to national polio campaign also came under discussion," the statement added.

The top military huddle expressed satisfaction over positive developments and indicators in all domains and improved security situation across the country.
The military's media wing said that the forum extensively deliberated upon prevalent situation inside IIOJK and evolving situation in Afghanistan with impact on Pakistan’s security dynamics.
The COAS stressed upon the need to enhance combat readiness levels in the wake of evolving strategic and regional milieu.
"5th generation warfare and hybrid application by anti-Pakistan elements against Pakistan’s vital interests must be safeguarded in synchronisation with government policies," the army chief reiterated.
Gen Qamar lauded formations’ operational readiness and sustained efforts during internal security employment in aid of civil power particularly the efforts during Muharram and flood relief duties.
The COAS appreciated high state of morale in the army and directed commanders to ensure welfare of troops during prolonged and extensive operational and internal security deployments.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

#PakistanArmy troops shot down an Indian spying #quadcopter in Chakothi Sector along LOC. The quadcopter had intruded 500 meters on Pakistan’s side of the #LOC. This is 11th Indian quadcopter shot down by Pakistan Army this year.




9:35 AM · Sep 9, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Type 59s?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## farooqbhai007

Water Car Engineer said:


> Type 59s?



8 x Type 59s and a armoured recovery vehicle , convoy was spotted earlier after which the video went viral ,


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304442716999372800

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

Pakistan Ka Beta said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304442716999372800


did Army Chief ask for AH-1Z cobras?


----------



## Inception-06

Water Car Engineer said:


> Type 59s?



will they ever be upgraded?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

In the past 73-years of Independence, several army chiefs of distinct background, characteristics, personas, and political outlook have held the reign of armed forces of Pakistan. These army generals have actively shaped and altered the political and military dynamics of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305528770066108417

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305528781365547013

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305528785899528192

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel

Inception-06 said:


> will they ever be upgraded?


They are not the ones for frontline use.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

PanzerKiel said:


> They are not the ones for frontline use.



Bro, I dont understand your reply, could you please elobrate it ? Best regards,

PANZERKEIL does such a tactic exists in Pakistan Army ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Inception-06 said:


> Bro, I dont understand your reply, could you please elobrate it ? Best regards,
> 
> PANZERKEIL does such a tactic exists in Pakistan Army ?


Your observation a correct, these are older tanks.... But these are not being used by our regular units.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## truthfollower

Inception-06 said:


> will they ever be upgraded?


maybe never 


PanzerKiel said:


> They are not the ones for frontline use.





PanzerKiel said:


> Your observation a correct, these are older tanks.... But these are not being used by our regular units.


then what was the purpose of this exercise?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

truthfollower said:


> maybe never
> 
> 
> then what was the purpose of this exercise?



synergies of infantry and armour!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farooqbhai007

Reserve units exercise - why would we want to upgrade those decades old tanks when we are inducting new ones. 
These days on pdf it is like you see a vehicle that isn't upgraded and you go, why don't we upgrade this.... 
Everything isn't meant to be upgraded , we need to utilize the existing assets we have to the max ,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305931520838778882

.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06

farooqbhai007 said:


> Reserve units exercise - why would we want to upgrade those decades old tanks when we are inducting new ones.
> These days on pdf it is like you see a vehicle that isn't upgraded and you go, why don't we upgrade this....
> Everything isn't meant to be upgraded , we need to utilize the existing assets we have to the max ,


I stand by my mind, even reserve units deserve upgraded Tanks,you’re argument is illogical only if you elaborate it would be agreeable.


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307287227475558400

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Two Pakistan Army soldiers embraced martyrdom in exchange of fire with terrorists during an intelligence based operation (IBO) in tribal districts of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa.

“Security forces conducted IBO in Spalga, Miranshah,[and] North Wazirstan,” said Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) in a statement issued on Saturday night.

The soldiers are identified as Havaldar Tajbar Ali, a 38-year-old resident of Swat and 22-year old Sepoy Rashid, a resident of Parachinar, according to the military’s media wing.

Subsequently, the troops cordoned off the area for search operation, it added.

Earlier in the day, at least four terrorists were killed in IBO conducted by security forces in the central Makran range of Awaran district in Balochistan.

“Terrorist hideout including logistic base destroyed while [a] large cache of arms, ammunition and communication equipment recovered,” said ISPR.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
2 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## fatman17

At the Russian milex 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306641834593128449

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## fatman17

Milops2020

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308413990922579968

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308414006277832704

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308414011898200081

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308414014062579718

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Can someone please differentiate the features of VT4 and AK1 or is this just a cosmetic change?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

POF5

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

VT4

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ghost 125

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308652817545134082
As US withdraw from Afg, Pakistan may get some goodies from surplus US stores in afg

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308678447934386176Some stuff has been seen in Nangarhar going towards Torkham.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Army joins anti-polio, tree plantation campaigns*


FWO, as part of 'Green Motorways Initiative', is planting around one million saplings, says ISPR


September 23, 2020






The Pakistan Army on Wednesday joined national anti-polio and tree plantation campaigns as Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa planted a tree as part of 'Sarsabz-o-Shadab' Pakistan and also attended a ceremony of polio-free Pakistan.

"29 million trees planted from 2018 onwards and five million trees being planted in this monsoons by the Pakistan Army as part of Sarsabz-o-Shadab Pakistan," a statement issued by the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said.

The military's media wing also said that the FWO, as part of the 'Green Motorways Initiative', is planting around one million saplings astride its motorways in the next two and half years.

The initiative encompasses planting and nurturing 600,000 plants along Lahore-Islamabad Motorway (M-2), 180,000 plants along Karachi-Hyderabad Motorway (M-9), 120,000 plants along Lahore-Sialkot Motorway (M-11) and over 100,000 plants astride Swat Motorway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mingle

Ghost 125 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308652817545134082
> As US withdraw from Afg, Pakistan may get some goodies from surplus US stores in afg
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308678447934386176Some stuff has been seen in Nangarhar going towards Torkham.


PA should try as many as they can these Goodies are built for Afghanistan great addition along western border

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pak Army conducts military drills in Rahim Yar Khan*


The Frontier Post 
September 25, 2020



RAWALPINDI: Pakistan Army conducted military drills in Rahim Yar Khan and Saleh Pat on Friday, said Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) in a statement.

According to ISPR, Corps Commander Karachi, Lt. General Humayun Aziz witnessed the drills and lauded operational preparedness of the personnel and standard of the military exercises.

Troops from Karachi and Panu Aqil garrison participated in Field exercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

Pakistan Army can employ illusionists, magicians and cinematic directors for deception and Psy Ops purposes against enemy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=372780437090733

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=333780367727764

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PDF

Can we expect drone videos and other quality footages in an conflict with India as we see from in the Azerbaijan-Armenia war?

In fact, in the coming years, should I expect live coverage of the war 24/7 cause the sheer scale, forntiers etc are already too much to cover?

Unlike Azerbaijan-Armenia conflict, I have observed that Pakistan-India generally do not share same quality footages/content/coverage like on LoC or the failed incursions of the surgical strikes fiasco.

Real-time Intel needs to be preserved but I am sure we can share things with a delay? Or is it all done for the sake of national security?

One reason we might not do is perhaps we are not confident to get military gains against a much larger army and any downslide will result in de-moralizing of troops and nation alike...

As warfare evolves, I do envision that one day, we will be watching conflicts as we watch it on games or tv.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel

PDF said:


> Can we expect drone videos and other quality footages in an conflict with India as we see from in the Azerbaijan-Armenia war?
> 
> In fact, in the coming years, should I expect live coverage of the war 24/7 cause the sheer scale, forntiers etc are already too much to cover?
> 
> Unlike Azerbaijan-Armenia conflict, I have observed that Pakistan-India generally do not share same quality footages/content/coverage like on LoC or the failed incursions of the surgical strikes fiasco.
> 
> Real-time Intel needs to be preserved but I am sure we can share things with a delay? Or is it all done for the sake of national security?
> 
> One reason we might not do is perhaps we are not confident to get military gains against a much larger army and any downslide will result in de-moralizing of troops and nation alike...
> 
> As warfare evolves, I do envision that one day, we will be watching conflicts as we watch it on games or tv.


I once mentioned somewhere recently... Seeing terrorists run, closely followed by own artillery shells, all being transmitted live at command posts and artillery positions who were continuously adjusting their fire.... 

This was what PA was doing more than 7 years ago. 

I shared some images as well here.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## HRK

PanzerKiel said:


> I once mentioned somewhere recently... Seeing terrorists run, closely followed by own artillery shells, all being transmitted live at command posts and artillery positions who were continuously adjusting their fire....
> 
> This was what PA was doing more than 7 years ago.
> 
> I shared some images as well here.


If possible plz share that post here again ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

HRK said:


> If possible plz share that post here again ....



Tangos out in the open, on a mountain top, about to be targeted by heavy artillery and gunships on stand by.....SSG troops also standing by to commence attack from below.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
3


----------



## fatman17

National Flag [emoji1191] coloured with the blood of Capt Abdullah Who embraced martyrdom in Waziristan.This nation will always be indebted to your blood and supreme sacrifice! #PakistanZindabad https://t.co/eJwD2MvihF

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Chief of Army Staff (COAS), General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited Skardu and Gilgit today. On arrival at Skardu, COAS was briefed on latest situation and operational preparedness of FCNA troops deployed along LOC. Interacting with officers and men, COAS appreciated their high morale, operational readiness under challenging environment and harsh weather conditions . COAS emphasised to ensure highest levels of readiness for effectively responding to emerging threats. Later, COAS visited Gilgit and inaugurated state of the art Software Technology Park , an initiative of Special Communication Organisation( SCO). The facility will help create environment for research and innovation in the fields of IT and defence communication by honing and harnessing the skills of our brilliant youth. It will serve as a trigger for development of cyber industry in the area. Acknowledging efforts of SCO, COAS said that establishment of IT clusters in remote areas will have a great effect by encouraging innovation and digitisation . Earlier, on arrival at Skardu, COAS was received by Commander Rawalpindi Corps Lieutenant General Azhar Abbas.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*G-B visit: COAS stresses highest levels of readiness for ‘responding to emerging threats’*

General Qamar inaugurated state-of-the art Software Technology Park in Gilgit, says ISPR


October 06, 2020







Army chief while interacting with troops emphasised to ensure highest levels of readiness for effectively responding to emerging threats. PHOTO: ISPR



Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited Gilgit-Baltistan (G-B) on Tuesday and was briefed on latest situation and operational preparedness of Force Command Northern Areas (FCNA) troops deployed along the Line of Control (LoC).

Interacting with officers and men, the army chief appreciated their high morale, operational readiness under challenging environment and harsh weather conditions, a statement issued by the inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said.

He emphasised to ensure highest levels of readiness for effectively responding to emerging threats.

Later in Gilgit, General Qamar inaugurated state-of-the art Software Technology Park, an initiative of Special Communication Organisation (SCO).

“The facility will help create environment for research and innovation in the fields of IT and defence communication by honing and harnessing the skills of our brilliant youth,” the statement also said.
It will serve as a trigger for development of cyber industry in the area, it added.

According to the military’s media wing, the army chief acknowledged the efforts of SCO saying “establishment of IT clusters in remote areas will have a great effect by encouraging innovation and digitisation”.

Earlier, on arrival at Skardu, he was received by Commander Rawalpindi Corps Lieutenant General Azhar Abbas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram






*( Colonel Mujeeb Ur Rehman ( Shaheed ) was Martyred on 9th March , 2020 )*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314206598814822400

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*H.E. Mr. Ali Alizada, Ambassador of Azerbaijan called on General Nadeem Raza, Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee, at Joint Staff Headquarters, Rawalpindi.*



*Rawalpindi - October 09, 2020
No PR-197/2020-ISPR*



H.E. Mr. Ali Alizada, Ambassador of Azerbaijan called on General Nadeem Raza, Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee, at Joint Staff Headquarters, Rawalpindi. Matters of bilateral interest and regional security were discussed during the meeting.
*Chairman JCSC reaffirmed the brotherly relationship between both the countries built on strong foundations. CJCSC also said that Pakistan Armed Forces fully support Azerbaijan’s position on Nagorno-Karabakh, which is in line with the several unanimously adopted United Nations Security Council resolutions.*
-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314867789459607552


----------



## fatman17

111 Brigade

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Hat Trick at Sandhurst. Pakistan Army Zindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Yasser76

Pace Stick competition winners again? I see they diplomatically hid the traditional bottle of port behind the presentation case in the picture!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Cool_Soldier

Great work indeed. Keep it up boys.
My prays are for you.


----------



## ghazi52

DG ISPR

@OfficialDGISPR

Terrorists fired from across on #Pakistan Army post along PAK- Afg Border in #Bajaur. Resultantly Havaldar Tanveer embraced Shahadat while one soldier got injured.

4:49 AM · Oct 14, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Yasser76

ghazi52 said:


> DG ISPR
> @OfficialDGISPR
> 
> Terrorists fired from across on #Pakistan Army post along PAK- Afg Border in #Bajaur. Resultantly Havaldar Tanveer embraced Shahadat while one soldier got injured.
> 
> 4:49 AM · Oct 14, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 679408



Tired of this F**king BS. Let me guess, we gave "befitting reply"!? Indian army is knee deep in s*it in Ladakh, now we need to slap them so hard that in a thousand years their kids will tremble when they even hear the name Pakistan Army.....

Lost another good man.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316769953891209218


----------



## PanzerKiel

Nawaz Sharif, Army and the people of Pakistan....
This is narration of actual events from an eye witness. 
25 Oct 16 was a gloomy day at Qta. 62 Coffins of young police recruits were lying at Musa Stadium Qta. They were brutally killed by terrorists of TTP the previous night at Police Training Academy Qta. Their deeply grieved relatives were waiting for Janaza since last 4/5 hours so that, they could take the bodies of their loved ones to their hometowns. All were waiting for PM NS who arrived from Isd in wake of that terrible incident and was currently in a meeting at the CM Office.
After a painfully long wait, he arrived with his entourage. Janaza was offered in next 5 min. PM Sahib, with a stiff neck and his signature scorn, walked off without having a glance on the relatives of the shaheeds just like that: as if they did not exist. General Raheel Shareef saw him off and turned back. 
"Main shaheedon kay warison sey milna chahta hoon," 
he said in his booming voice. His close security accustomed to his style, quickly rearranged and a long que was formed by the kins of shaheed. They came one by one, hugging Gen RS, sobbing against his chest, leaning against him, as if trying to get solace from his strong persona. He talked to each and everyone, not letting go till they themselves pulled back.
"Mujhay aap ki takleef ka andaza hai, main bhi shaheed ka bhai hoon"
"Hum in dehshat gardon ko nahin chorain gey"
"Aap ke betay kay khoon ka hisab hamarey zimay hai"
He spent more than an hour with them...and it was not only talk. A person told him that he belongs to a far of village in Turbat,
"Ask PAF to arrange for C 130 for Turbat" he immediately instructed his staff.
Another shaheed was from Kohlu, with no airfield nearby, 
.."despatch them by Helis"
Before leaving, he instructed all the Generals present there, to remain there till the last Shaheed has been
..honorably seen off.
This is not just a narration of an event; this is a comparison of two mindsets, one; a so called representative of people who considers himself above the common folk. Other; someone, who genuinely feels compassion and love for his people.
I've thought ...many times of secret of the love people of Pakistan have for their Army, one thing that comes to my mind is that soldiers considers themselves among the people and Love the people of their country unconditionally....and as per the dictates of nature,...people love them back.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
12 | Love Love:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Army soldier embraces martyrdom in Turbat ambush*

Three troops also sustained injuries when terrorists opened fire on security forces, says ISPR


NEWS DESK
October 17, 2020






Lance Naik Waseem Ullah embraced Shahadat. PHOTO: ISPR



A Pakistan Army soldier embraced martyrdom and three others were injured in a terrorist attack on their patrolling team in a remote area of Balochistan’s Turbat on Saturday, military said.

“Terrorists fire raid on security forces’ patrolling party near Jhaki post – 35km South East of Turbat. 

During exchange of fire, Lance Naik Waseem Ullah embraced Shahadat while three soldiers got injured,” Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR), the military’s media wing said in a statement.

The attack comes two days after seven soldiers and as many security guards were martyred while fighting off a terrorist attack on a convoy of the Oil and Gas Development Company Limited (OGDCL) in Balochistan.

The same day six army troops were martyred in an improvised explosive device (IED) explosion in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa.

The attack on the OGDCL convoy took place on the Coastal Highway, near Ormara, the ISPR had said. 
Whereas six troops, including an officer, were martyred in an IED blast in North Waziristan tribal district the same day, it added.

The IED blast hit a convoy of the security forces in the Razmak area of North Waziristan.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Sifar zero




----------



## Cool_Soldier

We need attack choppers and drones to protect Caravans and to destroy Terrorist backed by India when ever Caravans are moving in risky areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blacklight

Cool_Soldier said:


> We need attack choppers and drones to protect Caravans and to destroy Terrorist backed by India when ever Caravans are moving in risky areas.


8X8 wheeled mortar carriers + LOS drones are enough to wipe this menace. Something like this, with approx 10km range:
*Patria Nemo mortar system *

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## PakFactor

PanzerKiel said:


> Nawaz Sharif, Army and the people of Pakistan....
> This is narration of actual events from an eye witness.
> 25 Oct 16 was a gloomy day at Qta. 62 Coffins of young police recruits were lying at Musa Stadium Qta. They were brutally killed by terrorists of TTP the previous night at Police Training Academy Qta. Their deeply grieved relatives were waiting for Janaza since last 4/5 hours so that, they could take the bodies of their loved ones to their hometowns. All were waiting for PM NS who arrived from Isd in wake of that terrible incident and was currently in a meeting at the CM Office.
> After a painfully long wait, he arrived with his entourage. Janaza was offered in next 5 min. PM Sahib, with a stiff neck and his signature scorn, walked off without having a glance on the relatives of the shaheeds just like that: as if they did not exist. General Raheel Shareef saw him off and turned back.
> "Main shaheedon kay warison sey milna chahta hoon,"
> he said in his booming voice. His close security accustomed to his style, quickly rearranged and a long que was formed by the kins of shaheed. They came one by one, hugging Gen RS, sobbing against his chest, leaning against him, as if trying to get solace from his strong persona. He talked to each and everyone, not letting go till they themselves pulled back.
> "Mujhay aap ki takleef ka andaza hai, main bhi shaheed ka bhai hoon"
> "Hum in dehshat gardon ko nahin chorain gey"
> "Aap ke betay kay khoon ka hisab hamarey zimay hai"
> He spent more than an hour with them...and it was not only talk. A person told him that he belongs to a far of village in Turbat,
> "Ask PAF to arrange for C 130 for Turbat" he immediately instructed his staff.
> Another shaheed was from Kohlu, with no airfield nearby,
> .."despatch them by Helis"
> Before leaving, he instructed all the Generals present there, to remain there till the last Shaheed has been
> ..honorably seen off.
> This is not just a narration of an event; this is a comparison of two mindsets, one; a so called representative of people who considers himself above the common folk. Other; someone, who genuinely feels compassion and love for his people.
> I've thought ...many times of secret of the love people of Pakistan have for their Army, one thing that comes to my mind is that soldiers considers themselves among the people and Love the people of their country unconditionally....and as per the dictates of nature,...people love them back.



The love is much deeper than that between Army & Public. In times of crisis it's our boys who help the nation be it floods, landslides and avalanches. It's saved the nation many times from enemies who want to wipe us out, and out maneuver them. 

*Most importantly its mothers of our pure soil that gives birth to our Jawans.*

If we get angry due to recent event's it's not we hate the army or higher up, it's the pain that we feel as well and want the best for our boys equipment wise, etc., to complete the job that's assigned to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Neurath

We should launch some sort of military operation into Afghanistan and give those idiots a message. They know where the terrorists are and yet, they allow them to operate from inside their territory.

Such an operation would weaken the Afghan Security Forces and it'll be easier for the Taliban to come to power who we presumably support. It'll be a win-win result. I fear sanctions from the west, so we should just keep it small but decisive, enough to give those panshiris an idea of what is to come if they don't stop.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1580904565437058

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yasser76

Nick Carter has been a good friend of Pakistan Army. I think after US Pakistan is place he visited most, not only as CDS but also before as COAS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mingle

Yasser76 said:


> Nick Carter has been a good friend of Pakistan Army. I think after US Pakistan is place he visited most, not only as CDS but also before as COAS


It's just a courtesy visit or anything can come out of it??since UK is not EU anymore so they not bound for any EU restrictions?


Neurath said:


> We should launch some sort of military operation into Afghanistan and give those idiots a message. They know where the terrorists are and yet, they allow them to operate from inside their territory.
> 
> Such an operation would weaken the Afghan Security Forces and it'll be easier for the Taliban to come to power who we presumably support. It'll be a win-win result. I fear sanctions from the west, so we should just keep it small but decisive, enough to give those panshiris an idea of what is to come if they don't stop.


Like turkish drones we need a good network of them


----------



## Yasser76

mingle said:


> It's just a courtesy visit or anything can come out of it??since UK is not EU anymore so they not bound for any EU restrictions?
> 
> Like turkish drones we need a good network of them



Unsure, but under Carter we started Instructor exchange programme with Sandhurst, attending Cambrian Patrol competition, Pace Stick competition and more regimental officer exchanges. Unsure if there is any scope (or even desire) for UK made weapons

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

PanzerKiel said:


> Nawaz Sharif, Army and the people of Pakistan....
> This is narration of actual events from an eye witness.
> 25 Oct 16 was a gloomy day at Qta. 62 Coffins of young police recruits were lying at Musa Stadium Qta. They were brutally killed by terrorists of TTP the previous night at Police Training Academy Qta. Their deeply grieved relatives were waiting for Janaza since last 4/5 hours so that, they could take the bodies of their loved ones to their hometowns. All were waiting for PM NS who arrived from Isd in wake of that terrible incident and was currently in a meeting at the CM Office.
> After a painfully long wait, he arrived with his entourage. Janaza was offered in next 5 min. PM Sahib, with a stiff neck and his signature scorn, walked off without having a glance on the relatives of the shaheeds just like that: as if they did not exist. General Raheel Shareef saw him off and turned back.
> "Main shaheedon kay warison sey milna chahta hoon,"
> he said in his booming voice. His close security accustomed to his style, quickly rearranged and a long que was formed by the kins of shaheed. They came one by one, hugging Gen RS, sobbing against his chest, leaning against him, as if trying to get solace from his strong persona. He talked to each and everyone, not letting go till they themselves pulled back.
> "Mujhay aap ki takleef ka andaza hai, main bhi shaheed ka bhai hoon"
> "Hum in dehshat gardon ko nahin chorain gey"
> "Aap ke betay kay khoon ka hisab hamarey zimay hai"
> He spent more than an hour with them...and it was not only talk. A person told him that he belongs to a far of village in Turbat,
> "Ask PAF to arrange for C 130 for Turbat" he immediately instructed his staff.
> Another shaheed was from Kohlu, with no airfield nearby,
> .."despatch them by Helis"
> Before leaving, he instructed all the Generals present there, to remain there till the last Shaheed has been
> ..honorably seen off.
> This is not just a narration of an event; this is a comparison of two mindsets, one; a so called representative of people who considers himself above the common folk. Other; someone, who genuinely feels compassion and love for his people.
> I've thought ...many times of secret of the love people of Pakistan have for their Army, one thing that comes to my mind is that soldiers considers themselves among the people and Love the people of their country unconditionally....and as per the dictates of nature,...people love them back.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## fatman17

No comments. ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Raja Porus

fatman17 said:


> No comments. ....
> View attachment 684222


Mir Jaffar, mir saadiq,ayaz sadiq

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1323620352392679425

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1323620375637491712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1323620399977009152

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324295093021528064

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324295106908794886

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324295111077994496

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325036312345325568

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325374539270938626

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325374555985219584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325743135721451522

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326051171195346944

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*H.E Dr Mohammad Javad Zarif, Foreign Minister of Iran called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at GHQ, today. During the meeting matters of mutual interest, regional security situation including Afghan reconciliation process, Pak-Iran border management and border markets were discussed. COAS said that enhanced Pakistan-Iran cooperation will have positive impact on regional peace and stability. Foreign Minister Zarif appreciated Pakistan’s positive role for regional stability, especially Afghan peace process and pledged to keep working for better relations between two brotherly countries.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331506094104064001
Promotions in the #Army : 6 Major Generals have been promoted to the Rank of Lieutenant General. Those promoted include MG Akhtar Nawaz , MG Sardar Hassan Azhar Hayat, MG Asif Ghafoor, MG Salman Fayyaz Ghani , MG Sarfraz Ali,MG Muhammad Ali.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332102333258493953


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram








        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mingle

Pakistan Ka Beta said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332102333258493953
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


What good we can get from Tajikistan??


----------



## Signalian

mingle said:


> What good we can get from Tajikistan??


Do you know about IAF base there ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

mingle said:


> What good we can get from Tajikistan??





Signalian said:


> Do you know about IAF base there ?


And considering the fact that Dushanbe is nearer to Islamabad than it is to New Delhi (infact Pakistan is separated from Tajikistan by a strip of only 16km) it increases its importance. It is also rich in oil and gas and being nearer to Pakistan it will be cheaper and also reduce our dependence on the arabs with whom our relations our weaking. Moreover it is a muslin country and it won't be harmful to further our ties with them

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## farooqbhai007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238135346031804416










2018 vs 2020







2018 vs 2020
Anyi Airbase , which is main Airbase for Tajik Airforce as well.

meanwhile Farkhor the other airbase that was supposed to be leased by India is rotting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333384602124226560

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333384610890346499

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333384618976931850

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333384627315232770

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

The Australian Royal Military College Duntroon has declared a Pakistan Army cadet the overall best foreign national Military Cadet.

In a tweet, Director-General Inter-Services Public Relations (DG ISPR) Major General Babar Iftikhar announced that Cadet Muhammad Haris Mairaj was declared overall best foreign national Military Cadet passing out parade held at the Royal Military College, Duntroon, Australia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

The Pakistan Army has revealed today that 83% of the Pakistan-Afghanistan border has been completely fenced and work is ongoing on complete fencing by mid-2021. Work on the fence began in 2017 with a $500 million price tag.

The entire border will be double-fenced with 3 meter tall chain-link fences separated by barbed wire. The 2,600 kilometre long fence will cut through snow capped mountain peaks in the north to valleys and plains in the south.

Furthermore, ISPR also revealed that 30% of the 900 kilometre long Pakistan-Iran border has also been similarly fenced and work will complete by late 2021.

Both borders will be surveilled by hundreds of colour and thermal-imaging cameras as well as armed reconnaissance drones and will also feature hundreds of major and minor border forts manned by Pakistani forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BoggedDown

Though this fence is a good initiative and reduced terrorism in Pakistan. But there is design fault with net fence as it can not prevent small arm fire from other side of the fence. Due to which army and border guards are being killed by firing of Afghan terrorists. They should have build a concrete fence specially in selected areas where terrorist threats is high. They can still build a secondary concrete wall to prevent small arm fire.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan to complete 2600-km Pak-Afghan border fencing within two months. The $500m project also includes border forts, surveillance, intrusion detection system. Pakistan is fencing its borders with Afghanistan & Iran to curb smuggling, terrorists’ infiltration, illegal crossings https://t.co/MStawGd3Dw

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> Pakistan to complete 2600-km Pak-Afghan border fencing within two months. The $500m project also includes border forts, surveillance, intrusion detection system. Pakistan is fencing its borders with Afghanistan & Iran to curb smuggling, terrorists’ infiltration, illegal crossings https://t.co/MStawGd3Dw
> View attachment 693575
> View attachment 693576


Unfortunately the army and FWO have suffered many casualties during the erecting of the border fencing

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=882446589164255

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Green Arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
3


----------



## TsAr

Green Arrow said:


> View attachment 693960


Are you sure? Commandant PMA since Nov 2019 is Maj Gen Muhammad Ali.


----------



## PanzerKiel

TsAr said:


> Are you sure? Commandant PMA since Nov 2019 is Maj Gen Muhammad Ali.


new postings...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Inception-06



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dreamer.

The Eagle said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333384602124226560
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333384610890346499
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333384618976931850
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333384627315232770


Soldier giving guard of honor to the guest in the video are wearing dark brown uniform instead of khaki. Is that the uniform of a particular regiment or is it standard uniform for winter? (although i don't see why winter uniform shoul be different color).

@PanzerKiel

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel

Dreamer. said:


> Soldier giving guard of honor to the guest in the video are wearing dark brown uniform instead of khaki. Is that the uniform of a particular regiment or is it standard uniform for winter? (although i don't see why winter uniform shoul be different color).
> 
> @PanzerKiel


This dress is worn by troops who are specially detailed for honor guards of foreign dignitaries or VVIP personalities of our country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dreamer.

PanzerKiel said:


> This dress is worn by troops who are specially detailed for honor guards of foreign dignitaries or VVIP personalities of our country.


Thanks. Mainly I was asking because on numerous occasions I have seen soldiers in khaki providing guard of honor so I though it might be winter dress.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan independence day at Razmak, Waziristan, 15 August 1947.

Indian and Pakistani independence in August 1947 spelled the end of the British Indian Army and its administration. The division of this force was overseen by Field Marshal Sir Claude Auchinleck. Around 260,000 men, mainly Hindus and Sikhs, went to India and 140,000 men, mainly Muslims, went to Pakistan.

From a photograph album, collated and annotated by Lieutenant Frank Leeson, Sikh Regiment.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*COAS Bajwa says Pakistan to continue playing positive role for Afghan peace*


The Frontier Pos
December 14, 2020


ISLAMABAD: Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa has appreciated role of Resolute Support Mission for peace and stability in Afghanistan and assured that Pakistan will continue to play its positive role for peace and stability in the region.

According to ISPR, he was talking to US Special Representative for Afghanistan Reconciliation Ambassador Zalmay Khalilzad and Commander Resolute Support Mission in Afghanistan General Austin Scott Miller in Rawalpindi today.

Matters of mutual interest including overall regional security situation with particular reference to ongoing Afghan reconciliation process were discussed during the meeting.

Visiting dignitary appreciated Pakistan’s untiring efforts for facilitating the process towards the mutual objective of peace in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Potential digicam woodland for SSG


----------



## nomi007

ghazi52 said:


> *COAS Bajwa says Pakistan to continue playing positive role for Afghan peace*
> 
> 
> The Frontier Pos
> December 14, 2020
> 
> 
> ISLAMABAD: Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa has appreciated role of Resolute Support Mission for peace and stability in Afghanistan and assured that Pakistan will continue to play its positive role for peace and stability in the region.
> 
> According to ISPR, he was talking to US Special Representative for Afghanistan Reconciliation Ambassador Zalmay Khalilzad and Commander Resolute Support Mission in Afghanistan General Austin Scott Miller in Rawalpindi today.
> 
> Matters of mutual interest including overall regional security situation with particular reference to ongoing Afghan reconciliation process were discussed during the meeting.
> 
> Visiting dignitary appreciated Pakistan’s untiring efforts for facilitating the process towards the mutual objective of peace in the region.


*we are playing a positive role for Afghan Peace without Coalition Support Fund 
Geo Pakistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichmarshal

PanzerKiel said:


> This dress is worn by troops who are specially detailed for honor guards of foreign dignitaries or VVIP personalities of our country.



winter cerimonial uniform


----------



## ghazi52

*Saudi Arabia reaffirms support to Pakistan ‘on all matters’*

Envoy Nawaf Saeed Al Malkiy discusses bilateral relations with Gen Qamar at GHQ in Rawalpindi


December 15, 2020

Saudi envoy Nawaf Saeed Al Malkiy called on army chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa at the military’s headquarters in Rawalpindi and discussed matters of mutual interest, the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said in a statement on Tuesday.

During the meeting matters of regional security situation and bilateral defence relations between the two brotherly countries were also discussed, it added.

The Saudi ambassador reaffirmed the kingdom’s full support to Pakistan’s position on all matters, especially on regional issues, the communique said.

On Monday, Pakistan condemned the terrorist attacks on vessels and oil-related infrastructure in Saudi Arabia, reiterating its support to the kingdom against any threat to its territorial integrity.

“Pakistan strongly condemns today’s [Monday] terrorist attacks on oil transport vessels in Jeddah and Al-Shuqaiq, and on petroleum distribution station in Jizan in Saudi Arabia,” a statement issued by the Foreign Office said following the attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

COAS lauds professionalism of Army Air Defence and expresses complete satisfaction on operational readiness


December 16, 2020







COAS lauded professionalism of Army Air Defence and expressed complete satisfaction on operational readiness.



Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa on Wednesday said that Pakistan Armed Forces, with the support of our great nation, are "fully prepared to vanquish threats in all domains", according to the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR).

The army chief expressed these sentiments during a visit to field exercise area near Gujranwala along with Chief of the Air Staff Air Chief Marshal Mujahid Anwar Khan.

The COAS also lauded the professionalism of Army Air Defence and expressed complete satisfaction on operational readiness. "There is a need for greater cooperation, integration and synchronisation to tackle complex and fluid battlefield challenges that lie ahead," he emphasised.

General Qamar also said that the Pakistan Armed Forces, with the support of our great nation, are fully prepared to vanquish threats in all domains.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339950605364850688

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*China’s ambassador calls on COAS Bajwa: DG ISPR*







https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/inp
*INP*
10:07 PM | December 21, 2020

China’s Ambassador to Pakistan Nong Rong on Monday called on Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa at the General Headquarters (GHQ), Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR) said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341098334031929349

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited forward troops deployed along Line of Control (LOC). COAS was briefed about latest situation, Indian Ceasefire Violations deliberately targeting innocent civilians along LOC and recent targeting of UN vehicle by Indian troops against all international norms and conventions.

Appreciating operational preparedness and high morale of troops, COAS lauded officers and men for continued vigilance and professionalism. Indian provocations particularly recent targeting of UNMOGIP vehicles are threat to regional peace and stability, COAS emphasised.

COAS said that Indian Army shall always get befitting response to any misadventure or aggression. 

Pakistan Army shall take measures to protect innocent civilians along LOC and defend honour, dignity & territorial integrity of motherland at all costs, COAS reiterated.

Corps Commander Rawalpindi Corps, Lieutenant General Azhar Abbas received COAS at the LOC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Army will defend honour, dignity of its motherland at all costs: COAS*

The Frontier Post
December 22, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

COAS Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa visiting forward troops deployed along the Line of Control (LoC) on Tuesday. PHOTO: ISPR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



*Looks like India is trying to do something before Biden Administration or in their first 100 days .
Next 3 or 4 months are very critical .*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ali_Baba

They want to do something before the snows melt along the LAC, when they have to face a stronger China.


----------



## ghazi52

.



EAST PAKISTAN. Between Rangpur and Bogra. At dawn, an armed convoy of Pakistani troops makes a halt for the Brigadier to perform his fajr prayers. (The convoy is in territory occupied by the Indian Army).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342090708975575040


----------



## ghazi52

CJCSC pays official visit to Doha, stresses need to enhance military engagements between the two countries


December 24, 2020








General Nadeem Raza calls on Qatar's defence affairs minister Dr Khalid Bin Mohammd Al Attiyah. PHOTO: ISPR


Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee (CJCSC) General Nadeem Raza, who was on an official visit to Qatar, called on Dr Khalid Bin Mohammd Al Attiyah, minister of state for defence affairs.
The CJCSC also held separate meetings with Staff Lieutenant General (Pilot) Ghanim Bin Shaheen Al Ghanim, Chief of Staff Qatar Armed Forces, and all chiefs of tri-services, a statement issued by the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday.


----------



## ghazi52

Lieutenant General Muhammad Musa Khan Inspecting An Afghan Guard Of Honor At Torkham, Circa 1950's.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ali_Baba

Those Afghan helmets look like hand me downs from the Nazis ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

ghazi52 said:


> Lieutenant General Muhammad Musa Khan Inspecting An Afghan Guard Of Honor At Torkham, Circa 1950's.
> 
> 
> View attachment 699815


They Used pressure cookers as helmets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

DG ISPR

@OfficialDGISPR

Terrorists fire raid on Frontier Corps Balochistan post in Sharig, Harnai, Balochistan late last night. During intense exchange of fire, 7 brave soldiers embraced shahadat while repulsing raiding terrorists. Area has been cordoned off and escape routes have been blocked 








DG ISPR

@OfficialDGISPR

...to apprehend fleeing miscreants. A large scale search and clearance operation is in progress. Such cowardly acts by inimical elements backed by anti state forces will not be allowed to sabotage hard earned peace and prosperity in Balochistan.






DG ISPR

@OfficialDGISPR

...Security Forces are determined to thwart their nefarious designs at all costs.


----------



## Raja Porus

ghazi52 said:


> DG ISPR
> @OfficialDGISPR
> 
> Terrorists fire raid on Frontier Corps Balochistan post in Sharig, Harnai, Balochistan late last night. During intense exchange of fire, 7 brave soldiers embraced shahadat while repulsing raiding terrorists. Area has been cordoned off and escape routes have been blocked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DG ISPR
> @OfficialDGISPR
> 
> ...to apprehend fleeing miscreants. A large scale search and clearance operation is in progress. Such cowardly acts by inimical elements backed by anti state forces will not be allowed to sabotage hard earned peace and prosperity in Balochistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DG ISPR
> @OfficialDGISPR
> 
> ...Security Forces are determined to thwart their nefarious designs at all costs.


My heart bleeds evertime I see such news that our troops die without purpose


----------



## PanzerKiel

*India can’t defeat Pakistan militarily, says book*

India has no clarity about its military and strategic objectives vis-à-vis its stated adversaries, Pakistan and China, and can defeat neither of them in a war,* a new book by N.C. Asthana, former Indian police officer respected for his insights into security affairs, says.*

_The Wire_ on Tuesday carried a review of the book National Security and Conventional Arms Race: Spectre of a Nuclear War. It quotes the book as seeing “a huge mismatch between the militaristic official and media rhetoric, on the one hand, and the reality, which is that India cannot defeat either country militarily”.

The reviewer, Siddharth Varadarajan, editor of the esteemed current affairs portal, quotes Asthana as suggesting that instead of pouring vast sums of money into expensive weapons imports, India would be better served by finding solutions to the security challenges both Pakistan and China present by strengthening itself internally and pursuing non-military solutions, including diplomacy.

48 books, written or co-authored while in service. He is particularly known for his willingness to be sharply critical of the political and bureaucratic establishment, Varadarajan says.


Asthana also puts the lens on what he calls the “politics of warmongering”, which, according to him, has consumed public discourse in India over the past six years.

“Under the delusion that India has somehow, magically become invincible, he notes how a large number of Indians seem to be itching for a war.”

This invincibility narrative is both fuelled and strengthened by relentless arms imports. Asthana puts the figure India has spent on arms imports in the five years since 2014 at $14 billion, “and the undisclosed cost of the 36 Rafale jets purchased from Dassault Aviation is not included in this”.

But even this sum pales before the $130bn India is projected to spend on arms imports in the next decade, including on 100-plus even more expensive fighter jets to make up for the shortfall caused by the Modi government’s decision to scrap the earlier deal for 126 Rafales.

“As the fanfare over the arrival of the first Rafales showed, each of these purchases is hailed and sold to the public by the media as weapons that will flatten India’s enemies. But of course, this is far from the truth,” Varadarajan quotes the book as saying.


Asthana argues that the frenzied import of conventional weapons will never guarantee a permanent solution to the military problem posed by Pakistan or China because both the countries are nuclear-weapon states and cannot be decisively defeated on the battlefield.

“Given the myth of Indian invincibility, the futility of warmongering should be obvious. Yet, as the past few years have demonstrated, jingoism in India is at an all-time high,” the book notes.

“While conventional weapons can provide a tactical advantage in limited theatre conflicts short of war, the danger lies in escalation — which is hard to control at the best of times but especially so when the public discourse has been vitiated by the politics of warmongering.”

Asthana believes that exploiting enmity with Pakistan for electoral benefits has made Indian leaders victims of their own rhetoric, where they are left with a one-dimensional policy — one which is unrealistic in view of Pakistan’s nuclear weapons. Quoting Napoleon, he notes: “If they want peace, nations should avoid the pinpricks that precede cannon shots.”

India’s army, air force and navy are bigger than those of Pakistan. However, according to Asthana, the limited number of axes of attack, in which the much-touted Cold Start could be employed, tends to make the whole thing quite predictable.

There is no scope for any element of shock and surprise. Moreover, practically all options and counters to them have been debated and explored by both sides.

“In any case, the moment Pakistan feels that it is going to lose a conventional war under the weight of a bigger Indian military, it will feel compelled to go nuclear immediately. This is not 1971. Recall what General Khalid Kidwai, head of Pakistan’s strategic command, told a visiting Italian arms control organisation delegation about the country’s red lines in 2002.”

_The Wire_ review recalls General Kidwai as saying that Pakistani nuclear weapons will be used “if the very existence of Pakistan as a state is at stake”. Asthana summarises Gen Kidwai’s red lines thus: “Nuclear weapons are aimed solely at India. In case that deterrence fails, they will be used if India attacks Pakistan and conquers a large part of its territory (space threshold), India destroys a large part either of its land or air forces (military threshold), India proceeds to the economic strangling of Pakistan (economic strangling), India pushes Pakistan into political destabilisation or creates a large-scale internal subversion in Pakistan (domestic destabilisation).”

According to General Kidwai, “examples of economic strangling of Pakistan included a naval blockade and the stopping of the waters of the Indus river”.









India can’t defeat Pakistan militarily, says book


Author says that exploiting enmity with Pakistan for electoral benefits has made Indian leaders victims of their own rhetoric.



www.dawn.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Army shoots down Indian spy quadcopter in AJK*

ISPR says one soldier martyred in Indian ceasefire violation along LoC

December 31, 2020






FILE PHOTO



In yet another act of aggression, a Pakistan Army soldier embraced martyrdom on Wednesday when Indian troops resorted to unprovoked fire across Line of Control (LoC), a statement issued by the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said.

The military's media wing said that the Indian troops initiated ceasefire violation in Khuiratta sector. "Pakistan Army troops responded befittingly. Reports of heavy losses to Indian troops in men and material."

The ISPR said 35-yeard-old valiant soldier Sepoy Fazal Elahi was martyred during the intense exchange of fire.

Indian Army troops also resorted to unprovoked fire in Kotkotera Sector, deliberately targeting civilian population.

"Due to indiscriminate fire of automatics in Phalni Bazar, a 34-year-old man suffered critical injuries."









The military's media wing also said that the Pakistan Army responded effectively and targeted those Indian posts which initiated the fire.

Moreover, in Hotspring Sector, Pakistani soldiers shot down an Indian Army quadcopter which had come 100 metres inside the Pakistani territory.


"The unprovoked act was responded befittingly wherein own troops shot down the quadcopter," ISPR said.
In year 2020, 16 Indian quadcopters have been shot down by the Pakistan Army.


----------



## Yasser76

Yesterday my family buried my family member Major General Rashid Baig (Rtd), 19 SP Regiment. Please keep him in your prayers. Regiment gave amazing service and COAS was represented. Was in ancestral village in Daultala district.

He was a soldier of Pakistan, also served as defence attache in New Delhi. Unsure how accurate story is but once got his entire platoon at PMA reprimanded to dismantling Adj's jeep than reassembling in mess hall.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Dreamer.

Yasser76 said:


> Yesterday my family buried my family member Major General Rashid Baig (Rtd), 19 SP Regiment. Please keep him in your prayers. Regiment gave amazing service and COAS was represented. Was in ancestral village in Daultala district.
> 
> He was a soldier of Pakistan, also served as defence attache in New Delhi. Unsure how accurate story is but once got his entire platoon at PMA reprimanded to dismantling Adj's jeep than reassembling in mess hall.


May Allah have mercy on his soul give him Jannah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

Yasser76 said:


> Yesterday my family buried my family member Major General Rashid Baig (Rtd), 19 SP Regiment. Please keep him in your prayers. Regiment gave amazing service and COAS was represented. Was in ancestral village in Daultala district.
> 
> He was a soldier of Pakistan, also served as defence attache in New Delhi. Unsure how accurate story is but once got his entire platoon at PMA reprimanded to dismantling Adj's jeep than reassembling in mess hall.


May Rest in Peace Forever

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

This is a must.


----------



## Inception-06

Path-Finder said:


> This is a must.


 And why is a must ?


----------



## Path-Finder

Inception-06 said:


> And why is a must ?



anti-tank
anti bunker
anti helicopter
anti personal
COIN
LOC/afghani border deployment
etc etc
This is a top attack like Javelin with extra features like lock on after launch, update target after launch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Army rescues ailing Polish climber from K2*

Kowalewski’s ascent to K2 was cut short after he complained about a hernia that developed during a load-carrying trip


DNA 
January 04, 2021







An Army aviation helicopter evacuated the afflicted Polish climber from the world’s second-tallest mountain to Skardu where he is being treated for a hernia. PHOTO: DNA

*RAWALPINDI: *Pakistan Army has airlifted an ailing Polish mountaineer from K2 base camp to Skardu, abruptly ending his expedition owing to a disease.

Waldemar Kowalewski’s ascent to the K2 summit was cut short after he complained about a hernia that developed during a load-carrying trip to advanced K2 base camp. He was a part of the biggest international SST K2 winter expedition.

An Army Aviation helicopter evacuated the afflicted Polish climber from the world’s second-tallest mountain to Skardu, where he is being treated for hernia.

This is the second time that Kowalewski has attempted to ascent K2 — the worlds famed second-highest peak — in winter.

Sadly, both of his expeditions have ended early and abruptly due to injuries. In winter 2018-19, he was hit by a chunk of ice on his way to Camp-1.

Pakistan's northern area is considered as an ideal destination for adventure tourists who throng to the country to scale its high-altitude peaks.

Every year foreign mountaineers visit Gilgit-Baltistan, also called the "mountaineers' paradise", as five of the world's 8,000m-plus peaks are located in the region, including K-2. Unfortunately, several tragic incidents also occur to the expeditions during their missions.

In February 2020, Pakistan Army rescued two foreign climbers trapped in the country's eastern Karakoram mountain range in the Himalayas, according to Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR).

"Pakistan Army Aviation pilots rescued two foreign mountain climbers, Mr. Donald Allen Bowie (USA) and Ms. Lotta Henriikka Nakyva (Finland) from Broad Peak, Baltoro Glacier … part of an International Winter Expedition attempting to summit Broad Peak but stranded en route due to sickness,", said the military’s media wing.

In 2019, two British mountaineers trapped near the Koyo Zom peak in the Chitral district were retrieved by the army.

In 2018, French mountaineer Elisabeth Revol was rescued from Nanga Parbat, after getting trapped there while trying to summit the peak.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

Path-Finder said:


> anti-tank
> anti bunker
> anti helicopter
> anti personal
> COIN
> LOC/afghani border deployment
> etc etc
> This is a top attack like Javelin with extra features like lock on after launch, update target after launch.


Is it fnf?


----------



## Path-Finder

Desert Fox 1 said:


> Is it fnf?


not just, Fire and Forget, it can fire and lock on after launch. It can change target in mid air and lock on to another high value target if detected. if I forgot to mention it can do top attack like Javelin and do direct attack like older ATGM's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

Path-Finder said:


> not just, Fire and Forget, it can fire and lock on after launch. It can change target in mid air and lock on to another high value target if detected. if I forgot to mention it can do top attack like Javelin and do direct attack like older ATGM's


Fnf and top attack is something PA should get. And as far as lock on after launch is concerned, it is a pretty old technique used by troops to give minimum reaction time to the tank crew to change the angle of incidence/ expose the most well protected part of the tank to the missile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan, US reaffirm pledge to work for Afghan peace*

05 Jan 2021

 





ISLAMABAD: Pakistan and the United States on Monday reaffirmed their commitment to continue cooperating with each other for peace in Afghanistan.

The resolve was expressed in a statement issued by the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) after a meeting between Army Chief Gen Qamar Bajwa and US Special Representative for Afghan Reconciliation Amb Zalmay Khalilzad.

“During the meeting matters of mutual interest including overall regional security situation with particular reference to ongoing Afghan reconciliation process were discussed,” the ISPR said.
“Both reaffirmed the commitment towards the common goal of peace and stability in the region and agreed on continued engagement at multiple levels,” it added.

The meeting took place a day before the intra-Afghan talks are set to resume in Qatar’s capital Doha after a three-week recess. The two sides were negotiating the agenda of the talks when they went on the break.

The talks started in September and progressed at a snail’s pace before the two sides were able to agree on the ‘principles and procedures’. The dialogue has, moreover, so far taken place under the shadows of increased violence.

Taliban have been refusing to discuss ceasefire and are believed to be instead using violence as a leverage during talks. The Afghan government negotiating team is, meanwhile, expected to once again push for ceasefire when the talks resume.

Taliban, meanwhile, also accuse US forces of carrying out air strikes against them in violation of the Feb 2020 agreement signed between them, which paved the way for the start of intra-Afghan dialogue and phased withdrawal of US forces from Afghanistan.

The US has reduced the number of its troops from nearly 12,000 in February last year to about 2,500 currently. The plan is to complete the withdrawal by May if things on the ground improve. It is unclear if incoming US President Joe Biden would abide by the agreement with Taliban or would insist on keeping back a residual force.

Pakistan provided extensive cooperation to the US first in reaching an agreement with Taliban and later in overcoming the hurdles that came in the way at subsequent stages.

“The visiting dignitary acknowledged Pakistan’s ongoing efforts for enduring peace in Afghanistan and the region,” the ISPR said.


_Published in Dawn, January 5th, 2021_


----------



## Path-Finder

Desert Fox 1 said:


> Fnf and top attack is something PA should get. And as far as lock on after launch is concerned, it is a pretty old technique used by troops to give minimum reaction time to the tank crew to change the angle of incidence/ expose the most well protected part of the tank to the missile


sorry how many systems on the battlefield employ what you have called an old technique?


----------



## Raja Porus

Path-Finder said:


> sorry how many systems on the battlefield employ what you have called an old technique?


It is not a capability of the weapon system but the skill of the operator. All the atgms especially wire guided can do this if the operators are well trained. What it requires is that you either put rhe laser beam on an object near the tank so that the tank crew isn't alarmed by the laser detection system and when the missile is half way through direct the laser beam on the tank so that the crew will have least possible reaction time. This is what tank crews also do when the fire atgms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bullzz

What formation sign is this ? What does it represent ?


----------



## Raja Porus

C


Bullzz said:


> What formation sign is this ? What does it represent ?
> View attachment 703559


Central command


----------



## Path-Finder

Desert Fox 1 said:


> It is not a capability of the weapon system but the skill of the operator. All the atgms especially wire guided can do this if the operators are well trained. What it requires is that you either put rhe laser beam on an object near the tank so that the tank crew isn't alarmed by the laser detection system and when the missile is half way through direct the laser beam on the tank so that the crew will have least possible reaction time. This is what tank crews also do when the fire atgms


this system is not wire guided, what you are talking about is techniques used with older SACLOS ATGM's. SACLOS dont have the kind of ability this system does.


----------



## Raja Porus

Path-Finder said:


> this system is not wire guided, what you are talking about is techniques used with older SACLOS ATGM's. SACLOS dont have the kind of ability this system does.


My dear sir, I haven't compared this atgm with any other the only thing I said was that lock on after firing is nothing new. That's it, and as far as this system is concerned Hj12 is better, being lighter and man portable. This may be used to replace hj8 and TOW which we may not see any time soon. Moreover we have been testing these haven't we?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Desert Fox 1 said:


> My dear sir, I haven't compared this atgm with any other the only thing I said was that lock on after firing is nothing new. That's it, and as far as this system is concerned Hj12 is better, being lighter and man portable. This may be used to replace hj8 and TOW which we may not see any time soon. Moreover we have been testing these haven't we?


I give up.


----------



## Raja Porus

Path-Finder said:


> I give up.


Just wanted to ask, we were testing these, right?


----------



## Path-Finder

Desert Fox 1 said:


> Just wanted to ask, we were testing these, right?


Hazrat @Zarvan


----------



## Raja Porus

Path-Finder said:


> Hazrat @Zarvan


Why place hazrat evertime 😂

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MIRauf

Windjammer said:


> View attachment 703738


Not to nick pick, shouldn't he be wearing white gloves and cap, along with white camo on rifle ? or at least white tape strips on the rifle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*‘Terrorists and their abettors will be defeated at all costs,’ vows army leadership*

Naveed Siddiqui 
05 Jan 2021

 





Chief of Army Staff Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa chaired the 238th Corps Commanders' Conference at the General Headquarters in Rawalpindi on Tuesday. — ISPR screengrab



The Pakistan Army leadership in a meeting at the General Headquarters in Rawalpindi on Tuesday vowed that terrorists and their abettors would be "defeated at all costs", the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said in a statement.

At the 238th Corps Commanders' Conference, chaired by Chief of Army Staff (COAS) Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa, the army leadership reviewed the security situation in the country and the region with a "special focus on the situation along the borders, internal security and other professional matters of the army".
It also discussed the "ongoing security situation along the Line of Control, Working Boundary and eastern border", the ISPR said.


The army huddle paid "special tribute to all _shuhada_ (martyrs) and their families" for their sacrifices for a "peaceful and secure Pakistan", especially the martyrs in the recent incidents in Balochistan.

"Their sacrifices won’t go [to] waste. Terrorists and their abettors will be defeated at all costs," the statement added.

Earlier this week, 11 coal miners belonging to the Shia Hazara community were shot dead in the Mach area of Balochistan after armed militants kidnapped them and took them to a nearby area before opening fire at close range.

The militant Islamic State group or Daesh claimed responsibility for the killing.

It was the second such incident in the span of a few months in the restive province that has seen an uptick in violence, with several incidents of terrorism being reported last year.

In October 2020, seven soldiers of Frontier Corps (FC) Balochistan and seven security guards were martyred in an 'encounter' with a "large number of terrorists" while escorting a convoy of state-run Oil & Gas Development Company Ltd (OGDCL) on the Makran Coastal Highway in Ormara.
The convoy was on its way to Karachi from Gwadar when it came under attack
Today's meeting also expressed "extreme respect and appreciation" for the people risking their lives to combat the coronavirus.

The meeting noted that training and professional pursuits must remain the army's "prime focus to enhance operational preparedness and thwart any possible misadventure".
"Highest standards of capability and maintaining cutting edge at all levels is vital to meet all challenges in tandem with other elements of national power," the statement quoted Gen Bajwa as saying.

"[The] defeat of complete threat spectrum is only possible through a comprehensive national effort, where all segments of the society play their rightful role," the statement quoted the participants as observing.

In accordance with the Right to Self-determination of Kashmiris Day being observed today, the forum expressed "complete solidarity with resilient and brave Kashmiri brethren till the realisation of their just cause in accordance with their aspirations and relevant United Nations Security Council resolutions".

"Decades of atrocities by Indian occupation forces have failed to suppress ever-strengthening freedom struggle. [The] determined Kashmiris shall succeed," the army leadership said.

According to the ISPR, the meeting also expressed its satisfaction at the progress in the Afghan peace process and efforts made for regional peace and stability.


----------



## Metal 0-1

MIRauf said:


> Not to nick pick, shouldn't he be wearing white gloves and cap, along with white camo on rifle ? or at least white tape strips on the rifle.
> 
> View attachment 703750

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Path-Finder said:


> Hazrat @Zarvan


oh Hazrat @Zarvan ji kitthey reh gay oh?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Path-Finder said:


> oh Hazrat @Zarvan ji kitthey reh gay oh?


What are we discussing ?


Desert Fox 1 said:


> Just wanted to ask, we were testing these, right?


Pakistani Anti Tank weapons have become a mystery. Are we going to remain stuck with HJ-10 for ever, or we would go for HJ-12 and other fire to forget missiles is a mystery. There is simply no news. They could have very well have been adopted by us and may get revealed in some exercise. Nothing is certain.

@Path-Finder

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

Zarvan said:


> HJ-10


Hj8*


----------



## MIRauf

Metal 0-1 said:


> View attachment 703764



Ok, he is not regular grunt, seems to be specialist in mountain warfare. That would mean some good amount of training been applied and $ spent. An asset that needs to be well protected to get max out of $ spent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Pakistan today conducted a successful test flight of indigenously developed Fatah-1 (Guided Multi Launch Rocket System), capable of delivering a conventional Warhead upto a range of 140 km. The Weapon System will give Pak Army capability of precision target engagement deep in enemy territory. The President, Prime Minister of Pakistan, Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee and COAS have also congratulated the participating troops and scientists on successful conduct of flight test. 






General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Bahrain on official visit from 06-08 January 2021. COAS called on His Royal Highness Prince Salman bin Hamad bin lsa Al Khalifa, The Crown Prince, Deputy Supreme Commander & Prime Minister of the Kingdom of Bahrain, His Excellency Field Marshal Sheikh Khalifa bin Ahmed Al-Khalifa, Commander-In-Chief Bahrain Defence Forces & His Royal Highness Lieutenant General Sheikh Mohammed Bin Isa Al Khalifa, Commander Bahrain National Guard. During the meeting matters of mutual interest. Bilateral defence & security cooperation and regional security situation in Middle East came under discussion. Bahraini leadership reaffirmed their special relationship with Pakistan and also pledged to keep working for even better relations between the two brotherly countries. COAS was presented with the Bahrain Order (First Class) by His Royal Highness Prince Salman bin Hamad bin Isa Al Khalifa for making significant contributions in defence cooperation between both the Countries. Later on COAS also witnessed the closing ceremony of PAK- Bahrain joint military exercise AL-BADAR-V at Sakhir Camp. He appreciated standard of training and the results attained. COAS said that the exercise signifies the joint efforts of both nations against terrorism.









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347483777665282050

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan, Bahrain vows to keep working for better relations*






https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk

January 08, 2021


On Friday, Pakistan and Bahrain pledged to keep working for better relations between the two brotherly countries, a statement issued by Inter-Services Public Relation (ISPR) stated.

Chief of the Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited Bahrain on an official visit (on January 6) where he called on the Crown Prince, Deputy Supreme Commander and Prime Minister of the Kingdom of Bahrain Salman bin Hamad bin lsa Al Khalifa, Commander-In-Chief Bahrain Defence Forces Field Marshal Sheikh Khalifa bin Ahmed Al-Khalifa and Commander Bahrain National Guard Lieutenant General Sheikh Mohammed Bin Isa Al Khalifa.

Matters of mutual interest, bilateral defence and security cooperation and regional security situation in the Middle East came under discussion during the meeting.

“Bahraini leadership restated their special relationship with Pakistan,” the ISPR added.


----------



## Yasser76

Pakistan Ka Beta said:


> Pakistan today conducted a successful test flight of indigenously developed Fatah-1 (Guided Multi Launch Rocket System), capable of delivering a conventional Warhead upto a range of 140 km. The Weapon System will give Pak Army capability of precision target engagement deep in enemy territory. The President, Prime Minister of Pakistan, Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee and COAS have also congratulated the participating troops and scientists on successful conduct of flight test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Bahrain on official visit from 06-08 January 2021. COAS called on His Royal Highness Prince Salman bin Hamad bin lsa Al Khalifa, The Crown Prince, Deputy Supreme Commander & Prime Minister of the Kingdom of Bahrain, His Excellency Field Marshal Sheikh Khalifa bin Ahmed Al-Khalifa, Commander-In-Chief Bahrain Defence Forces & His Royal Highness Lieutenant General Sheikh Mohammed Bin Isa Al Khalifa, Commander Bahrain National Guard. During the meeting matters of mutual interest. Bilateral defence & security cooperation and regional security situation in Middle East came under discussion. Bahraini leadership reaffirmed their special relationship with Pakistan and also pledged to keep working for even better relations between the two brotherly countries. COAS was presented with the Bahrain Order (First Class) by His Royal Highness Prince Salman bin Hamad bin Isa Al Khalifa for making significant contributions in defence cooperation between both the Countries. Later on COAS also witnessed the closing ceremony of PAK- Bahrain joint military exercise AL-BADAR-V at Sakhir Camp. He appreciated standard of training and the results attained. COAS said that the exercise signifies the joint efforts of both nations against terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347483777665282050




Interesting, seems like defence coperation could be back on the cards, Helvey is not a political appointment so there will be continuity after Biden takes over here. A positive sign, as you can see a Navy and Army officer here too. I suspect we will only be after EDA and/or upgrades, maybe get those 15 AH-1Zs delivered too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mingle

Yasser76 said:


> Interesting, seems like defence coperation could be back on the cards, Helvey is not a political appointment so there will be continuity after Biden takes over here. A positive sign, as you can see a Navy and Army officer here too. I suspect we will only be after EDA and/or upgrades, maybe get those 15 AH-1Zs delivered too.


Hopefully F16s too what Navy can get from US?


----------



## fatman17

No power on earth can remove this fence!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> No power on earth can remove this fence!
> View attachment 706006
> View attachment 706007
> View attachment 706008
> View attachment 706009


"We have cemented this fence with the blood of our soldiers."

#DGISPR

From construction to completion
#Pakistan- #Afghanistan International border https://t.co/vJfpmBuBbD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

fatman17 said:


> No power on earth can remove this fence!
> View attachment 706006
> View attachment 706007
> View attachment 706008
> View attachment 706009


How effective would it be to have dogs with the patrolling party?

İdeally İ would have some Turkish or other available MRAP patrol the area. But I'm not some general.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Terrorism activity going down.


----------



## fatman17

Ahmet Pasha said:


> How effective would it be to have dogs with the patrolling party?
> 
> İdeally İ would have some Turkish or other available MRAP patrol the area. But I'm not some general.



I'm sure in the near future, such things will be forthcoming.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Afghanistan, Pakistan on same page to pursue peace: COAS*






https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk


*Web Desk*
January 12, 2021


Chief of Army Staff (COAS) Gereral Qamar Javed Bajwa said that “Peace in Afghanistan means Peace in Pakistan”, a stable and prosperous Afghanistan at peace with itself and its neighbors is in Pakistan’s national interest.

In addition to this, Mr Mohammad Karim Khalili, Chairman Hizb-e-Wahadat Islami Afghanistan and former Chairman Afghan High Peace Council called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at GHQ, today.

According to Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) matters of mutual interest, peace and stability in the region, connectivity and current developments in Afghan Peace Process were discussed during the meeting.

The visiting dignitary acknowledged the positive role played by Pakistan and the COAS vision on future of Pak-Afghan relations.


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=119803709930108

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350086785888608257

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

A long, hard and bloody journey. The fredoom and progress we have now has been gained with the sacrifice of innocents and blood of our youth. Beautiful young soldiers, gone. Kis ka dil karta hai k uska jawan 20, 22 saal ka jawan beta watan k liye qurban ho jaye?

We lost so much treasure in the past 2 decades. Not billions in $ but lost too much innocent blood. From young angels to our old fathers and mothers. Men, women, children all have sacrificed. All have endured senseless bloodshed and terrorism.

Still we had to endure the difficult sacrifice. İt is due to those sacrifices we are here today. Something too valuable to be lost to people who have become addicted to small gains at cost of selling out the motherland. İ pray mothers and father of Pakistan stop losing their children to needless conflict which is waged upon us by our enemies. May we continue to be a thorn in the sides of anti İslam and hegemonic designs of our enemies in our region and afar.

Pakistan Zindabad. Now and forever.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

Hind keeping an eye on proceedings somewhere..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350125535796604930

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raja Porus

Dazzler said:


> Hind keeping an eye on proceedings somewhere..
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350125535796604930


I think it's more of a morale booster for the troops. They do get confident if they hear the grumbling of tank tracks or roaring of jets and choppers. Looks beautiful though

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350128562075009025Looks like all of them are officers. Is it infantry school? @PanzerKiel

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## m52k85

Type-85?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350364368031121409

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mrc

Desert Fox 1 said:


> I think it's more of a morale booster for the troops. They do get confident if they hear the grumbling of tank tracks or roaring of jets and choppers. Looks beautiful though
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350128562075009025Looks like all of them are officers. Is it infantry school? @PanzerKiel





We need alot more of them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

I think so


m52k85 said:


> Type-85?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350364368031121409


----------



## fatman17

Moving up

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Command & Staff College Quetta c.1930's*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Metal 0-1

MIRauf said:


> Ok, he is not regular grunt, seems to be specialist in mountain warfare. That would mean some good amount of training been applied and $ spent. An asset that needs to be well protected to get max out of $ spent.


Was being sarcastic.







Take this for example. I simply said they should wear a Snow Camo coveralls for this environment.
And always some "Experts" said this is too expensive it's useless. We don't need it.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Major General Jawwad Ahmed Qazi, Commander, Force Command Northern Areas (FCNA) congratulated the Nepalese team upon their arrival at K2 Base camp on successful Summit of K2 This is the 1st time anyone has concord K2 winter 2021 during the winter .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa during his Quetta visit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

Good info anti ied for standard vehical






__ https://www.facebook.com/100051145402837/posts/243299947384850


----------



## Inception-06

m52k85 said:


> Type-85?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350364368031121409



not it’s Alzarrar, @Desert Fox 1 notice the different in camouflage discipline between the two Tanks, what you can see ? And what is the Tank commander of the first Tank holding in his hands ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351863941337591808


Pakistan today conducted successful flight test of Shaheen-III surface to surface ballistic missile, having a range of 2750 kilometers. The test flight was aimed at re-validating various design and technical parameters of the weapon system. The successful flight test, with its impact point in the Arabian Sea, was witnessed by General Nadeem Raza, Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee (CJCSC), Director General Strategic Plans Division, Commander Army Strategic Forces Command, Chairman NESCOM and the scientists and engineers. President, Prime Minister of Pakistan, CJCSC and the Service Chiefs have congratulated the scientists and engineers on successful conduct of today’s missile test.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Army chief 'briefed on situation along working boundary, operational readiness' in Sialkot garrison*









Pakistan Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa. The News/via Geo.tv/Files


*Pakistan Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa "briefed on situation along working boundary and operational readiness"*
*Gen Bajwa "also interacted with garrison officers and men" at Sialkot garrison*
*Lauds Sialkot garrison officers "for their high morale and indomitable spirit"*



RAWALPINDI: Chief of the Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa has been "briefed on situation along working boundary and operational readiness" during a visit to the Sialkot garrison, the military's media wing said in a statement issued Wednesday.

According to the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), COAS Gen Bajwa "also interacted with garrison officers and men. He appreciated their professionalism and devotion to defend motherland in the face of multiple threats".

Gen Bajwa "lauded them for their high morale and indomitable spirit", the ISPR added.
The COAS was received by Corps Commander, Lt Gen Asim Munir on arrival.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*In visit to ISI headquarters, COAS appreciates agency's 'tireless efforts for national security'*


Naveed Siddiqui
January 21, 2021

 






Army Chief Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa in a meeting at the ISI headquarters. — Photo courtesy: ISPR



Army Chief Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa on Thursday visited the headquarters of the Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI) where he lauded the agency's efforts for national security, the military's media wing said.
The chief of army staff, who was received by ISI Director General Lt Gen Faiz Hameed, was given a comprehensive briefing on the regional and national security situation during the visit.

Gen Bajwa "appreciated the tireless efforts of ISI for national security and expressed his satisfaction over professional preparedness" of the agency, according to the Inter-Services Public Relations.
In November, Prime Minister Imran Khan too had paid a visit to the ISI headquarters and lauded the efforts of the agency for national security.

Last month, the army and ISI chiefs had called on Prime Minister Imran. During the meeting, the civilian and military leadership had vowed to go all out for defending the country in case of any aggression.
The meeting had taken place in the backdrop of reports that India was planning a ‘surgical strike’ against Pakistan. This was also announced by Foreign Minister Shah Mahmood Qureshi during his visit to the United Arab Emirates.

Tensions with India were renewed this month after the emergence of transcripts showing firebrand Indian television anchor Arnab Goswami knew of the Narendra Modi government's plan to carry out a strike in Pakistan's Balakot area in February 2019 well in advance.

Prime Minister Imran had hit out at India over the revelations, saying they proved that the Modi government used the Balakot incident for electoral gains.

The meeting also comes after a number of militant attacks, mainly targeting security forces, in Balochistan and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*COAS meets mountaineers, greets them for acing K-2*








https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk

January 23, 2021


Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa, on Friday met a group of mountaineers who have come to Pakistan as part of the International Winter K-2 Expedition, the military's media wing said.

The Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), in a statement, said that during the meeting held at the General Headquarters, the COAS congratulated the climbers for their great achievement of scaling the mighty K-2 in winter for the first time, thus making history in the field of mountaineering. 

The delegation also shared their experiences with the army chief, saying that the expedition turned out to be a "momentous experience for them," and thanked Pakistan and its people for their warm hospitality. 

The team of Nepalese climbers made history after becoming the first to summit Pakistan's K2 in winter, according to a trekking company leading one of the expeditions.

Dozens of mountaineers have been competing over the past few weeks to summit the world's second-highest mountain, the last peak above 8,000 metres to be topped in wintertime.

"WE DID IT," tweeted Seven Summit Treks.

"The Karakorum's 'Savage Mountain' been summited in most dangerous season: winter. Nepalese climbers finally reached the summit of Mt K2 this afternoon at 17:00 local time."
Since the maiden attempt in 1987-1988, just a handful of winter expeditions have been attempted on the storied 8,611-metre (28,250-feet) mountain in the Karakoram range along the Chinese border.

Moreover, none had got higher than 7,650 metres until Saturday when the good conditions allowed the climbers to push ahead.

This winter an unprecedented four teams totalling around 60 climbers converged on the mountain, more than all the previous expeditions put together.

According to the sources, the 10 Nepalese climbers had earlier been spread across the different teams but formed a new group in order to claim the feat in Nepal's name.

Known as the "savage mountain", winds on the peak can blow at more than 200 kilometres per hour (125 miles per hour) and temperatures drop to minus 60 degrees Celsius (minus 76 Fahrenheit).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Metal 0-1 said:


> And always some "Experts" said this is too expensive it's useless. We don't need it.


Pakistani experts and generals k pas yahi bahana hota tha. Until myself and some like minded individuals like yourself and others spoke out against that. Now that rationale is presented less and less on this here forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Rate the Chiefs

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*COAS, DG ISI call on PM Imran in Islamabad*






https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk



*Web Desk*
January 25, 2021


Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa on Monday called on Prime Minister Imran Khan in Islamabad.

Director General ISI Lieutenant General Faiz Hamid was also present during the meeting.
According to the Prime Minister’s social media, matters pertaining to National Security were discussed during the meeting.


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Rawalpindi, January 27, 2021: Major General Yousef Ahmed Al-Hnaity, Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, Jordanian Armed Forces, who is on official visit to Pakistan, called on General Nadeem Raza, Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee, at Joint Staff Headquarters, Rawalpindi. Matters of bilateral professional interest and further strengthening of security and defence cooperation between the two countries were discussed during the meeting. Both sides also deliberated upon prevailing international and regional security environment. Major General Yousef Ahmed Al-Hnaity lauded the professionalism of Pakistan Armed Forces and acknowledged their sacrifices in fight against terrorism. Earlier, upon arrival at Joint Staff Headquarters, a smartly turned out tri-services contingent presented ‘Guard of Honour’ to the visiting dignitary. *













        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram










        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa, met with the International K-2 Expedition Team & congratulated them on successfully scaling K2 mountain in winter for the 1st time and making history in the field of mountaineering..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

"His is a stunning story, worthy of being told to younger generations who seek easy roads in life"

This person who accompanied FM Shah Mehmood Qureshi on recent visit to China is the Chief of General Staff (CGS) of Pakistan Army Lt Gen Sahir Shamshad Mirza.

Lt Gen Sahir Shamshad Mirza had not even a single family member in this world when he joined Pakistan Army. 

He was an orphan & for that reason, the blank space in front of "Next Of Kin" column in his service file was filled with "8 Sindh Regiment"the name of his parent is unit / battalion in Army. He once said that I have no other person & family member in this world except my unit 8 Sindh Regiment & Pakistan Army.

Today, the same person who had no one in this world is CGS of Pakistan Army which is the senior most appointment after Army Chief.

......

This also witnesses how much army sticks to merit and principles.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## PanzerKiel

🌟Captain Kashan Ali Shaheed 131L/C ex 28 SR, who was injured during fire encounter with Indian Army on LOC, embraced martyrdom in CMH Kharian. 

He was a Ghazi of war against terrorism & recipient of "Army Chief's Commendation Card" for his services during counter terrorism operations in erstwhile FATA. Salute to his parents. Pakistan 🇵🇰 Zindabaad.

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Sad Sad:
8


----------



## rAli

Inna Lillahi wa inna elaihi rajioon.
May Allah SWT give his family sabr-e-jameel.


----------



## SQ8

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 711976
> 
> 
> 🌟Captain Kashan Ali Shaheed 131L/C ex 28 SR, who was injured during fire encounter with Indian Army on LOC, embraced martyrdom in CMH Kharian.
> 
> He was a Ghazi of war against terrorism & recipient of "Army Chief's Commendation Card" for his services during counter terrorism operations in erstwhile FATA. Salute to his parents. Pakistan 🇵🇰 Zindabaad.



Any idea whether it was random or they picked him out?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

SQ8 said:


> Any idea whether it was random or they picked him out?


Random, Artillery, splinter injuries.


SQ8 said:


> Any idea whether it was random or they picked him out?


Random, Artillery, splinter injuries.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Signalian

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 711976
> 
> 
> 🌟Captain Kashan Ali Shaheed 131L/C ex 28 SR, who was injured during fire encounter with Indian Army on LOC, embraced martyrdom in CMH Kharian.
> 
> He was a Ghazi of war against terrorism & recipient of "Army Chief's Commendation Card" for his services during counter terrorism operations in erstwhile FATA. Salute to his parents. Pakistan 🇵🇰 Zindabaad.


CMH Kharian is like a hub of medical services. The Burn center and all. 
This officer had to be brought back from LOC to Kharian. The medical facilities near frontlines have to provide extensive services, not just possessing first aid and Minor OTs.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa called on Prime Minister Imran Khan in Islamabad today (Monday).*

According to Prime Minister Office, Director-General of Inter-Services Intelligence Lieutenant General Faiz Hamid was also present during the meeting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Myths and facts about the Pakistan army

By Masud Ahmad Khan , Brig (retd ) 


Often pseudo intellectuals, liberals and proponents of anti-army sentiment make exaggerated claims while referring to the army’s budget, foreign policy and its welfare organisations. The myth about the budget is that Pakistan’s army takes the lion share of the entire defence budget. Pakistan’s armed forces is the sixth largest army in the world but its expenses per soldier are the lowest. Americans spend nearly four lac dollars per soldier, India spends 25,000 dollars and Pakistan only 10,000 dollars. The United States has the largest defence budget followed by China and Saudi Arabia. The Indian defence budget is 20 billion dollars but never made it an issue in Indian politics and in the case of Pakistan, the total budget is around 7 billion dollars.

According to Farrukh Saleem, a financial analyst, Pakistan’s military expenditure on a per capita basis is actually one of the lowest on the face of the planet. Israel spends 2000 dollars on a per capita basis and Pakistan spends just 22 dollars per capita. He further explained that in the budget of 2020-21, “Defence affairs and services has been allocated Rs.1289 billion out of total budgetary expenses of Rs.7295 billion. What this means is that defence comprises 17.67 percent of total expenses and non-defence related”. Some percentage of the budget allocated to the army is also utilised for the purpose of nation building through the construction of hospitals, schools and the development of infrastructure in remote areas.


The second myth is that the army makes the foreign policy of the country and retains a dominant influence over the security policies of the country. The army is one of the vital organs of the state but is subservient to the political government. The main objective of Pakistan’s foreign policy is to protect its territorial integrity and national security from an external threat. India and Afghanistan are central corners of the country’s foreign policy and the main threat remains from India.

In the past even during martial law regimes, the army did not dominate the foreign policy which was run by bureaucrats. It is only national security which necessitates the involvement of armed forces. Pakistan’s army supplements the foreign office with its input in areas of interest only when asked by the foreign office. It is the civil government which makes the foreign policy with strategic understanding with its armed forces. Our army is considered to be an effective institution in the country which remains within the boundaries of the role defined in the constitution of the country. 

Another myth is that the army is running a business empire and there is no accountability. Ayesha Siddiqa, in her book, tried to portray the army as an organisation involved in running business rather than the defence of the country. The sole intention of writing the book was to malign armed forces and the book is based on lies and false assumptions. She tried to create friction amongst the general public and also cause dissent among the ranks. She frequently writes for Indian newspapers and appears on Indian electronic media to spew venom against the army and ISI.

Pakistan’s army has remained the most well-managed, disciplined and responsive institution of the country which, besides ensuring the defence of the country, also helps the government in various fields. It has made positive contributions in remote areas of the country like Gilgit-Baltistan, FATA, Chitral and Balochistan through the construction of roads, education facilities, medical facilities and water supply schemes. The army plays an important role in nation building through its organisations like the Fauji Foundation (FF), Army Welfare Trust (AWT), Frontier Works Organisation (FWO), and the National Logistic Cell (NLC).

The Army Welfare Trust generates funds for the welfare and rehabilitation of orphans and widows of Shuhada (martyrs). The welfare projects also create employment opportunities for retired and disabled armed forces personnel. The Fauji Fertiliser (FFC) is one of the highest tax payers in Pakistan and according to a report in 2019, the FFC paid rupees 42 billion in taxes and duties.

Another myth is that generals take up top civilian posts. This narrative was again raised by Ayesha Siddiqa and anti-army elements. One is not commissioned into the Pakistani army as a general but instead he has to pass through a process. Some of the general officers appointed on some posts have delivered according to the best of their abilities and that is acknowledged by everyone. All the appointments in civil departments are done on a merit basis as armed forces officials can manage civilian institutions effectively. Imran Khan made it clear, in an interview, that the army had never asked him to appoint any person to any position and all those military persons working in different organisations were appointed on merit.

There are anti-army media cells and social media brigades of political parties that systematically campaigned against the army and its top brass. They upload misleading posts and fake news to malign the army by using offensive language against military leadership when all that is happening is that they are giving sacrifices for the nation on a daily basis. Ridiculing Pakistan’s army and senior officers in the name of freedom of speech is not acceptable.

According to Stephen Cohen’s book, “There are armies that guard their nation’s border and there are those that are occupied with protecting their own position in society and there are those that defend a cause or idea, the Pakistan army does all three”. The citizen should not engage in any activity that would cause damage to the prestige and reputation of the Pakistani army. Let us not forget the situation in Afghanistan, Libya, Syria, Iraq and Yemen. It is our army which is keeping this country together. Pakistan’s army today is a professional and operationally responsive force and its leadership at all levels is professional, competent and battle hardened.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## SQ8

fatman17 said:


> Myths and facts about the Pakistan army
> 
> By Masud Ahmad Khan , Brig (retd )
> 
> 
> Often pseudo intellectuals, liberals and proponents of anti-army sentiment make exaggerated claims while referring to the army’s budget, foreign policy and its welfare organisations. The myth about the budget is that Pakistan’s army takes the lion share of the entire defence budget. Pakistan’s armed forces is the sixth largest army in the world but its expenses per soldier are the lowest. Americans spend nearly four lac dollars per soldier, India spends 25,000 dollars and Pakistan only 10,000 dollars. The United States has the largest defence budget followed by China and Saudi Arabia. The Indian defence budget is 20 billion dollars but never made it an issue in Indian politics and in the case of Pakistan, the total budget is around 7 billion dollars.
> 
> According to Farrukh Saleem, a financial analyst, Pakistan’s military expenditure on a per capita basis is actually one of the lowest on the face of the planet. Israel spends 2000 dollars on a per capita basis and Pakistan spends just 22 dollars per capita. He further explained that in the budget of 2020-21, “Defence affairs and services has been allocated Rs.1289 billion out of total budgetary expenses of Rs.7295 billion. What this means is that defence comprises 17.67 percent of total expenses and non-defence related”. Some percentage of the budget allocated to the army is also utilised for the purpose of nation building through the construction of hospitals, schools and the development of infrastructure in remote areas.
> 
> 
> The second myth is that the army makes the foreign policy of the country and retains a dominant influence over the security policies of the country. The army is one of the vital organs of the state but is subservient to the political government. The main objective of Pakistan’s foreign policy is to protect its territorial integrity and national security from an external threat. India and Afghanistan are central corners of the country’s foreign policy and the main threat remains from India.
> 
> In the past even during martial law regimes, the army did not dominate the foreign policy which was run by bureaucrats. It is only national security which necessitates the involvement of armed forces. Pakistan’s army supplements the foreign office with its input in areas of interest only when asked by the foreign office. It is the civil government which makes the foreign policy with strategic understanding with its armed forces. Our army is considered to be an effective institution in the country which remains within the boundaries of the role defined in the constitution of the country.
> 
> Another myth is that the army is running a business empire and there is no accountability. Ayesha Siddiqa, in her book, tried to portray the army as an organisation involved in running business rather than the defence of the country. The sole intention of writing the book was to malign armed forces and the book is based on lies and false assumptions. She tried to create friction amongst the general public and also cause dissent among the ranks. She frequently writes for Indian newspapers and appears on Indian electronic media to spew venom against the army and ISI.
> 
> Pakistan’s army has remained the most well-managed, disciplined and responsive institution of the country which, besides ensuring the defence of the country, also helps the government in various fields. It has made positive contributions in remote areas of the country like Gilgit-Baltistan, FATA, Chitral and Balochistan through the construction of roads, education facilities, medical facilities and water supply schemes. The army plays an important role in nation building through its organisations like the Fauji Foundation (FF), Army Welfare Trust (AWT), Frontier Works Organisation (FWO), and the National Logistic Cell (NLC).
> 
> The Army Welfare Trust generates funds for the welfare and rehabilitation of orphans and widows of Shuhada (martyrs). The welfare projects also create employment opportunities for retired and disabled armed forces personnel. The Fauji Fertiliser (FFC) is one of the highest tax payers in Pakistan and according to a report in 2019, the FFC paid rupees 42 billion in taxes and duties.
> 
> Another myth is that generals take up top civilian posts. This narrative was again raised by Ayesha Siddiqa and anti-army elements. One is not commissioned into the Pakistani army as a general but instead he has to pass through a process. Some of the general officers appointed on some posts have delivered according to the best of their abilities and that is acknowledged by everyone. All the appointments in civil departments are done on a merit basis as armed forces officials can manage civilian institutions effectively. Imran Khan made it clear, in an interview, that the army had never asked him to appoint any person to any position and all those military persons working in different organisations were appointed on merit.
> 
> There are anti-army media cells and social media brigades of political parties that systematically campaigned against the army and its top brass. They upload misleading posts and fake news to malign the army by using offensive language against military leadership when all that is happening is that they are giving sacrifices for the nation on a daily basis.
> 
> According to Stephen Cohen’s book, “There are armies that guard their nation’s border and there are those that are occupied with protecting their own position in society and there are those that defend a cause or idea, the Pakistan army does all three”. The citizen should not engage in any activity that would cause damage to the prestige and reputation of the Pakistani army. Let us not forget the situation in Afghanistan, Libya, Syria, Iraq and Yemen. It is our army which is keeping this country together. Pakistan’s army today is a professional and operationally responsive force and its leadership at all levels is professional, competent and battle hardened.



Even the United States which gives is veterans some of the highest value and regards today - does not hold to the bold. The military isn’t some holy cow and the good Brig. has essentially demolished his entire argument sith just this sentence.

There are incompetent, corrupt or a combination of both military officers and to not highlight them or their decisions is a disservice to everyone who serves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

SQ8 said:


> Even the United States which gives is veterans some of the highest value and regards today - does not hold to the bold. The military isn’t some holy cow and the good Brig. has essentially demolished his entire argument sith just this sentence.
> 
> There are incompetent, corrupt or a combination of both military officers and to not highlight them or their decisions is a disservice to everyone who serves.


I might be off-topic, but IMHO, if you were a competent officer in the Pakistan armed forces, you shouldn't have trouble doing well after you retire.

My dad actually left the PAF earlier than he was supposed (and surrendered both his pension and DHA savings), but transitioned to the Qatari MoD and then to the private sector (in IT) in Canada (and Qatar again).

It wasn't just him either. I remember ex-PAF officers in Qatar transitioning to Boeing, Bombardier, Deloitte, PW&C, and other places with ease.

However, *every one *of those individuals had a criticism for the PAF (and the armed forces as a whole). That is extremely telling that the officers who are the "strong administrators" and "more competent than civilians" are the ones who generally left early and criticize HQs.

My point is, genuinely capable officers don't need a lot of the support they're getting from the budget or incessant national prestige. Yes, there are those who are injured or disabled, and they absolutely need the help. But the majority do not IMHO. 

We can't be "better administrators" or whatever, and then rely on more benefits than civilians -- can't have it both ways.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

fatman17 said:


> Rate the Chiefs
> View attachment 710367


Gen Ayub greatest then Gen Zia.


----------



## SQ8

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Gen Ayub greatest then Gen Zia.


A racist who amplified the Bengali disenchantment and politically moved against the Mother of Pakistan through ethnic manipulation and vote fraud

and then a “Islamic” leader who empowered terrorists and introduced corruption and nepotism into the military on a scale heretofore unseen

Good Pakistani choices


Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> I might be off-topic, but IMHO, if you were a competent officer in the Pakistan armed forces, you shouldn't have trouble doing well after you retire.
> 
> My dad actually left the PAF earlier than he was supposed (and surrendered both his pension and DHA savings), but transitioned to the Qatari MoD and then to the private sector (in IT) in Canada (and Qatar again).
> 
> It wasn't just him either. I remember ex-PAF officers in Qatar transitioning to Boeing, Bombardier, Deloitte, PW&C, and other places with ease.
> 
> However, *every one *of those individuals had a criticism for the PAF (and the armed forces as a whole). That is extremely telling that the officers who are the "strong administrators" and "more competent than civilians" are the ones who generally left early and criticize HQs.
> 
> My point is, genuinely capable officers don't need a lot of the support they're getting from the budget or incessant national prestige. Yes, there are those who are injured or disabled, and they absolutely need the help. But the majority do not IMHO.
> 
> We can't be "better administrators" or whatever, and then rely on more benefits than civilians -- can't have it both ways.


There is no place for independent thinking in the Pakistani military in the traditional sense. Most reformists and good officers have to wait until it is their time in power to put changes into affect. Those that leave simply don’t have the patience (and a lot, a lot is needed) to wait the system out.

The current admin is still being fairly pragmatic considering the challenges they face. Perhaps there are changes to the structure being made which we are unaware of and will the fruition of those in 10 years.

On the side note - check out Mondays with Mover’s latest interview; treasure trove of R&D history.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Vapour

fatman17 said:


> Myths and facts about the Pakistan army
> 
> By Masud Ahmad Khan , Brig (retd )
> 
> 
> Often pseudo intellectuals, liberals and proponents of anti-army sentiment make exaggerated claims while referring to the army’s budget, foreign policy and its welfare organisations. The myth about the budget is that Pakistan’s army takes the lion share of the entire defence budget. Pakistan’s armed forces is the sixth largest army in the world but its expenses per soldier are the lowest. Americans spend nearly four lac dollars per soldier, India spends 25,000 dollars and Pakistan only 10,000 dollars. The United States has the largest defence budget followed by China and Saudi Arabia. The Indian defence budget is 20 billion dollars but never made it an issue in Indian politics and in the case of Pakistan, the total budget is around 7 billion dollars.
> 
> According to Farrukh Saleem, a financial analyst, Pakistan’s military expenditure on a per capita basis is actually one of the lowest on the face of the planet. Israel spends 2000 dollars on a per capita basis and Pakistan spends just 22 dollars per capita. He further explained that in the budget of 2020-21, “Defence affairs and services has been allocated Rs.1289 billion out of total budgetary expenses of Rs.7295 billion. What this means is that defence comprises 17.67 percent of total expenses and non-defence related”. Some percentage of the budget allocated to the army is also utilised for the purpose of nation building through the construction of hospitals, schools and the development of infrastructure in remote areas.
> 
> 
> The second myth is that the army makes the foreign policy of the country and retains a dominant influence over the security policies of the country. The army is one of the vital organs of the state but is subservient to the political government. The main objective of Pakistan’s foreign policy is to protect its territorial integrity and national security from an external threat. India and Afghanistan are central corners of the country’s foreign policy and the main threat remains from India.
> 
> In the past even during martial law regimes, the army did not dominate the foreign policy which was run by bureaucrats. It is only national security which necessitates the involvement of armed forces. Pakistan’s army supplements the foreign office with its input in areas of interest only when asked by the foreign office. It is the civil government which makes the foreign policy with strategic understanding with its armed forces. Our army is considered to be an effective institution in the country which remains within the boundaries of the role defined in the constitution of the country.
> 
> Another myth is that the army is running a business empire and there is no accountability. Ayesha Siddiqa, in her book, tried to portray the army as an organisation involved in running business rather than the defence of the country. The sole intention of writing the book was to malign armed forces and the book is based on lies and false assumptions. She tried to create friction amongst the general public and also cause dissent among the ranks. She frequently writes for Indian newspapers and appears on Indian electronic media to spew venom against the army and ISI.
> 
> Pakistan’s army has remained the most well-managed, disciplined and responsive institution of the country which, besides ensuring the defence of the country, also helps the government in various fields. It has made positive contributions in remote areas of the country like Gilgit-Baltistan, FATA, Chitral and Balochistan through the construction of roads, education facilities, medical facilities and water supply schemes. The army plays an important role in nation building through its organisations like the Fauji Foundation (FF), Army Welfare Trust (AWT), Frontier Works Organisation (FWO), and the National Logistic Cell (NLC).
> 
> The Army Welfare Trust generates funds for the welfare and rehabilitation of orphans and widows of Shuhada (martyrs). The welfare projects also create employment opportunities for retired and disabled armed forces personnel. The Fauji Fertiliser (FFC) is one of the highest tax payers in Pakistan and according to a report in 2019, the FFC paid rupees 42 billion in taxes and duties.
> 
> Another myth is that generals take up top civilian posts. This narrative was again raised by Ayesha Siddiqa and anti-army elements. One is not commissioned into the Pakistani army as a general but instead he has to pass through a process. Some of the general officers appointed on some posts have delivered according to the best of their abilities and that is acknowledged by everyone. All the appointments in civil departments are done on a merit basis as armed forces officials can manage civilian institutions effectively. Imran Khan made it clear, in an interview, that the army had never asked him to appoint any person to any position and all those military persons working in different organisations were appointed on merit.
> 
> There are anti-army media cells and social media brigades of political parties that systematically campaigned against the army and its top brass. They upload misleading posts and fake news to malign the army by using offensive language against military leadership when all that is happening is that they are giving sacrifices for the nation on a daily basis. Ridiculing Pakistan’s army and senior officers in the name of freedom of speech is not acceptable.
> 
> According to Stephen Cohen’s book, “There are armies that guard their nation’s border and there are those that are occupied with protecting their own position in society and there are those that defend a cause or idea, the Pakistan army does all three”. The citizen should not engage in any activity that would cause damage to the prestige and reputation of the Pakistani army. Let us not forget the situation in Afghanistan, Libya, Syria, Iraq and Yemen. It is our army which is keeping this country together. Pakistan’s army today is a professional and operationally responsive force and its leadership at all levels is professional, competent and battle hardened.



Should have done a fact check before publishing the article, but strong point conveyed nonetheless.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*COAS Bajwa visits Lahore Garrison to address officers on security situation*

He apprised the officers of the latest developments on the eastern border and the situation in occupied Kashmir, the statement said.
The army chief said that the people of Kashmir, as well as of the region at large "deserve peace".

BR
04 Feb 2021







*Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Jawed Bajwa visited Lahore Garrison on Thursday where he discussed "his vision of an enduring peace within Pakistan and the region".*

According to a statement by Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), General Bajwa's address was focused on professional matters, internal and external security situation of the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk
February 09, 2021


On Monday, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited Kharian Garrison.

According to a statement issued by the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), the COAS attended the ongoing War Game of the Central Command.

Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa commended innovativeness of military planners to cope up with the mounting challenges and ensure impregnability of country's defence.

He also interacted with officers and appreciated their professionalism, operational readiness and commitment to defend motherland in the face of conventional and non-conventional threats.

The army chief also praised them for their high morale and indomitable spirit.

COAS was received by Commander Central Command Lieutenant General Shaheen Mazhar Mehmood at Kharian Garrison.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*COAS attends 239th Corps Commanders’ Conference at GHQ*

February 9, 202
Pakistan








COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa. Photo: Geo.tv


RAWALPINDI: The Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa on Tuesday chaired the 239th Corps Commanders’ Conference held at the General Headquarters in Rawalpindi, the military's media wing said in a statement.

According to the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), during the conference, the COAS undertook a comprehensive review of the country's regional and domestic security environment, with special focus on the situation along the borders, internal security, and other professional matters of the Army.

Against the backdrop of the Kashmir Solidarity Day, the forum noted the increasing realisation at international forums about the worsening humanitarian and security crises in Indian Occupied Jammu and Kashmir (IOJ&K).

According to the statement, the forum reaffirmed Pakistan's unwavering support to the resilient Kashmiri people in their struggle for the right to self-determination in accordance with the relevant UNSC resolutions.

Dilating upon the Afghan Peace Process, the participants expressed hope for peaceful and stable Afghanistan for regional peace and stability.

The commanders noted that the enormity of the security challenges warrants a holistic national response, keeping national interest above everything else. Participants underscored the need to ensure continuous operational preparedness to thwart any possible misadventure from adversaries.

The forum also deliberated upon the improved security situation in erstwhile Federally Administered Tribal Areas (FATA) in detail and concluded the requirement for an early implementation of reforms in the newly-merged tribal districts, especially towards enabling the law enforcement agencies' (LEAs) apparatus to achieve sustainable peace in the area.

The forum also expressed satisfaction over countering hostile intelligence agencies’ design to disrupt peace and progress, particularly in Balochistan and Gilgit Baltistan, which lay exposed to the entire world, thus vindicating Pakistan’s stance on the role of hostile agencies in training and funding of terrorists, the statement said.

"Dividends of improved security situation including the return of international cricket in the country is a result of numerous sacrifices rendered and challenges overcome to eliminate extremism and terrorism from Pakistan. We will stay the course, InshaAllah," the COAS concluded.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359127518738014208

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359543501436911616

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*The Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee (JCSC) Meeting was held at Joint Staff Headquarters, Rawalpindi.*



*Rawalpindi - February 11, 2021
No PR-25/2021-ISPR*




The Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee (JCSC) Meeting was held at Joint Staff Headquarters, Rawalpindi. General Nadeem Raza, Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee presided over the meeting which was attended by General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff, Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi, Chief of Naval Staff, Air Chief Marshal Mujahid Anwar Khan, Chief of Air Staff and senior officers from Ministry of Defence, Ministry of Defence Production and tri-services.
*The forum discussed the emerging regional geo-strategic environment including the fast-paced developments in the realm of strategic and conventional policies / doctrines and operational preparedness of the Armed Forces. The participants also dilated upon latest situation of COVID-19 and lauded services of ‘National Command and Operation Centre’ (NCOC) which was established to synergize and articulate unified national effort for containment of COVID-19.*
The participants discussed the situation of Indian Illegally Occupied Jammu & Kashmir (IIOJ & K) and reiterated that Pakistan will continue to provide all out diplomatic, moral and political support to the brave people of IOJ & K in their indigenous struggle to get justice and their right to self-determination in line with United Nations Security Council resolutions.
The forum reaffirmed the resolve of Armed Forces to respond to entire spectrum of threat in the most befitting manner in line with comprehensive security strategy. The participants lauded the sacrifices of security agencies in fight against terrorism. 
*At the end, Chairman JCSC lauded the jointness of the Pakistan Armed Forces in meeting all defence and security challenges.






 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359867528865005568



 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359867596397568005



 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359867627557048324



 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359867692845568002



 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359867726446133248


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359867760021536773 *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=239404984481419

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361374870123278337

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361687941064581120

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361659313094348803

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361662672194912265

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## TsAr

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361687941064581120
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361659313094348803
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361662672194912265


any link to the publication? is there a documentary as well on this.


----------



## Path-Finder

TsAr said:


> any link to the publication? is there a documentary as well on this.


ahh, maybe there is a copy online or I can but it and scan it. then post it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff ( COAS) visited PAF Air War College Institute at Karachi. AWCI is the highest learning pedestal of PAF. Addressing the participants of 34th Air War Course, COAS appreciated thorough professionalism of PAF and its enviable achievements. COAS urged the officers to make consistent efforts to keep abreast with modern developments and maintain cutting edge advantage. Superiority in modern day battlefield can only be maintained if we remain alive to contemporary challenges and are prepared to tackle them in line with emerging modern concepts, COAS reiterated. We must remain vigilant to respond befittingly to any misadventure by the adversary,COAS emphasised . 
*Earlier, COAS visited Central Ordnance Depot Karachi. COAS was briefed about upgradation of existing century old infrastructure of the depot on modern lines for provision of smooth logistics support . COAS appreciated the efforts of Ordnance Corps for its commitment in the field of logistics to enhance operational efficiency . *On arrival at COD Karachi, COAS was received by Lieutenant General Azhar Saleh Abbasi, Chief of Logistics Staff & Corps Commander Lieutenant General Nadeem Ahmed Anjum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*H.E. Mr Zamir Kabulov, Russian Presidential Envoy to Afghanistan called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at GHQ, today.
*




*Rawalpindi - February 19, 2021
No PR-32/2021-ISPR*



H.E. Mr Zamir Kabulov, Russian Presidential Envoy to Afghanistan called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at GHQ, today.
During the meeting matters of mutual interest, regional security situation particularly developments in Afghan Peace Process were discussed. COAS said that peace in both countries is in greater interest of the region. The visiting dignitary appreciated the positive role being played by Pakistan for Afghan Peace Process and expressed that, Pak-Russia relations will continue to prosper manifolds. Both sides reiterated the commitment to enhance bilateral relationship.


-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-





*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362727853423349760


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362727862113947649







 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362726189677174798 *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Incoming Commander US CENTCOM, called on COAS at GHQ - ISPR*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362785428743487496



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362785482988417029


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362785512340090882

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan-Turkey joint military exercise concludes*

The Frontier Post /
February 20, 2021


RAWALPINDI: On Saturday, the closing ceremony of the Pakistan-Turkey joint military exercise “ATATURK-XI 2021” held at Tarbela, ISPR press release confirmed.

According to the official press release, the troops from Turkish Special forces and Pakistan’s Special Service Group participated in the exercise. It also added that three weeks long exercise focused on Counter Terrorism operations including Cordon and Search techniques, Built-up Area clearance drills with Combat Aviation support, Hostage Rescue.

Free Fall by Paratroopers and Martial arts were also practiced during the training, the ISPR press release mentioned.

Regarding the chief guests, ISPR press release stated that Inspector General Training and Evaluation Lieutenant General Syed Muhammad Adnan witnessed the closing ceremony as chief guest.

A delegation from Turkey headed by Major General Emre Tayanc also attended the ceremony.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan recounts 'Radd-ul-Fasaad' counter-terrorism operation achievements:

• 353 terrorists killed, hundreds arrested
• 78 terror networks dismantled
• 375,000 IBOs. Major terror attacks foiled
• 48,000 mines cleared
• 1200 extremists surrendered

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Iraq defence minister meets COAS Bajwa*








https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk
*Web Desk*
February 25, 2021


On Thursday, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa said that Pakistan recognizes sacrifices of Iraqi people in fight against terrorism.

According to a statement issued by the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), Iraqi Defence Minister called on COAS Gen Qamar Bajwa at GHQ.

During the meeting, matters pertaining to regional security and mutual interest, as well as measures to enhance mutual defense cooperation came under discussion.

Both leaders pledged to work together for security and stability in the region.
The Iraqi defense minister praised Pakistan's continued efforts for peace and stability in the region.


During the meeting, the Army Chief offered cooperation to Iraq in defense and related fields and said that Pakistan attaches great importance to its fraternal relations with Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## fatman17

Defence
Pakistan still interested in T129 acquisition

By Dominic Perry
24 February 2021

Pakistan’s long-running attempt to acquire Turkish Aerospace T129 attack helicopters may finally be nearing a conclusion.

Speaking at Defence IQ’s virtual International Military Helicopter 2021 conference on 24 February, an unnamed Pakistani army official said that the Turkish-built type was “still very much under consideration”.


Source: Turkish Aerospace

Islamabad initially ordered 30 examples in 2018

Islamabad had in 2018 ordered 30 T129s worth $1.5 billion, but the sale foundered on export sanctions related to the US-built LHTEC T800 engines which power the type.


“The contract is a bit delayed because of certain third-party approvals,” says the army official. “But the OEM is hopeful of getting over the political hurdles and providing that third-party certification.

“We are still looking forward to accomplishing the contract with the Turkish government.”

Pakistan intends to replace its fleet of 48 elderly Bell AH-1Fs with the new platform. It had previously struck a deal under the USA’s Foreign Military Sales process to purchase 12 Bell AH-1Zs but that deal was also put on hold due to US political concerns.

At the same conference last year it was suggested that Pakistan would consider Chinese alternatives if the T129 order could not be finalised.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Feb 27 Surprise Day: DG ISPR says Pakistan stands for peace but when challenged, 'shall respond with full might'*



Two years ago, the PAF had shot down two Indian aircraft inside Pakistani airspace and arrested Indian pilot Wing Commander Abhinandan Varthaman.
Pakistan stands for peace but when challenged, shall respond with full might," the DG ISPR tweeted.


Aisha Mahmood 
27 Feb 2021









*The Director-General Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) Major General Babar Iftikhar has said that February 27, 2019, is a testament that the Pakistan Air Force (PAF), with the support of the nation, will always defend the motherland against all threats.*

Two years ago, the PAF had shot down two Indian aircraft inside Pakistani airspace and arrested Indian pilot Wing Commander Abhinandan Varthaman.

"It is not numbers but courage and will of a resilient nation that triumphs in the end. Pakistan stands for peace but when challenged, shall respond with full might," the DG ISPR twitter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Signalian

Cant find a pinned topic on Pakistan Rangers. Rangers may get anti riot units.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*COAS Bajwa visits Rawalpindi logistics workshop*






https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk


*Web Desk*
March 01, 2021


Pakistan Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited the logistics installations and workshop facilities here in the city, according to a statement issued Monday by the military's media wing.

In a statement, the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said Gen Bajwa inspected the workshop's various facilities and infrastructures, which handles the Pakistan Army's extensive transport special items. He was also briefed about the facilities being prepared and up gradation of vehicles.

He was also briefed on the up gradation and improvement issues at the logistics installations and workshop facilities, the statement said.

The Pakistan Army chief lauded the performance and commitment of the workshop staff.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366803490618638340

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367075213654044674



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367076065135452169





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367076140423249923



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367076189857320963








        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

08 Mar 2021

*United States (US) Special Representative for Afghanistan Reconciliation, Ambassador Zalmay Khalilzad called on Chief of the Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa at the General Headquarters (GHQ), ISPR said on Monday.*

According to the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), matters pertaining to the regional security situation and the Afghan peace process were discussed.

The US Special Representative lauded the efforts of Pakistan for peace in the region during his meeting with COAS Qamar Javed Bajwa.

Commander Resolute Support Mission in Afghanistan General Austin Scott Miller was also present in the meeting, said military’s media wing.

It is pertinent to mention here that Zalmay Khalilzad is currently working with Pakistan to make the intra-Afghan dialogue a success.

He had frequently visited Pakistan and met with the COAS over the matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Statement by Spokesperson, Turkish Presidential Office:-
“The #US prevented our sale of T129 ATAK helicopters to #Pakistan. The deal will most likely be taken over by #China & US will be the side to lose."

China is pitching the Z-10ME for the $1.5 Billion Pakistani deal. #Turkey https://t.co/c3VJ1cs8HS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Gen Carter, COAS Bajwa discuss Afghan peace process and security issues*


UK Army CDS acknowledged Pakistan’s continuous efforts for peace and stability in the region
Carter and Bajwa pledged to further enhance bilateral relations between both countries


Fahad Zulfikar
09 Mar 2021








*(Karachi) UK Army's Chief of Defence Staff (CDS) General Sir Nicholas Patrick Carter called on Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa, a statement issued by Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) stated on Tuesday.*

As per ISPR, matters of mutual interests including the Afghan peace process, security and defence cooperation as well as evolving global geostrategic environment were discussed.

The visiting dignitary acknowledged Pakistan’s continuous efforts for peace and stability in the region and pledged to further enhance bilateral relations between both countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*COAS Gen Bajwa visits Bahrain, discusses matters of mutual interest with officials*


March 10, 2021







Photo: ISPR

MANAMA: The Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa on Tuesday visited Bahrain and held one-on-one meetings with Field Marshal Mohammed Bin Isa Al Khalifa, Commander Bahrain National Guard, and Major General Shaikh Nasser bin Hamad Al Khalifa, Bahrain National Security Advisor.

According to a statement released by the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) on Wednesday, during the meetings, the two sides discussed issues of mutual interests, while the regional security situation also came under discussion.

COAS Gen Bajwa offered Pakistan's complete support to Bahrain in achieving shared interests in bilateral security cooperation, including training and capacity building.

Later, delegation-level talks were also held, where current developments in Afghan Peace Process, border security, and necessary steps to be undertaken to facilitate an Afghan-led and Afghan-owned peace process were discussed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

fatman17 said:


> Statement by Spokesperson, Turkish Presidential Office:-
> “The #US prevented our sale of T129 ATAK helicopters to #Pakistan. The deal will most likely be taken over by #China & US will be the side to lose."
> 
> China is pitching the Z-10ME for the $1.5 Billion Pakistani deal. #Turkey https://t.co/c3VJ1cs8HS
> View attachment 723102
> View attachment 723103




someone posted in the past turkish 1.5 for 30 heli , Chinese 1.5 for 48 or so heli


----------



## fatman17

khanasifm said:


> someone posted in the past tirkisj 1.5 for 30 heli , Chinese 1.5 for 48 or so heli


Don't have such $$$, initially look at 12 Z10MEs modified with Italian assistance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Says it all! Pakistan Zindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Raja Porus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371470968221237252


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Mujahid Anwar paid a farewell call on, COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa In Rawalpindi..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited troops of Lahore Corps in the field

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## syed_yusuf

ghazi52 said:


> COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited troops of Lahore Corps in the field
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 725105
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 725106


What is the significance of two different uniforms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan gives 6 month extension to TAI to resolve the engine and other components issues with the USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farooqbhai007

syed_yusuf said:


> What is the significance of two different uniforms


rangers hai bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ghost 125

fatman17 said:


> Pakistan gives 6 month extension to TAI to resolve the engine and other components issues with the USA.


lol looks like we really want them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iLION12345_1

What are the sizes of Section/Platoon, Squads and fireteams in the PA and how are they distributed?
I remember the show “We are Soldiers” by wajahat Saeed khan covered this but I can’t seem to find it.
if I recall correct a squad in the PA has 13 soldiers? If so what is the division into fireteams?


----------



## ghazi52

circa 1948
A rare photograph of a Stuart Light Tank in PA service. 
Three regiments of the Armoured Corps operated these; in tandem with Humber and Daimler Armoured Cars.

6ᵗʰ Lancers, 10ᵗʰ Division
Guides Cavalry, Peshawar (Frontier) Division 
11ᵗʰ Cavalry, 7ᵗʰ Division

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372920888916639744


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372920908575309826


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372920920956866562



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372920942075248649



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372921944304148484




General L H S C Silva WWV, RWP, RSP, VSV, USP, Chief of Defence Staff (CDS) & Commander Sri Lankan Army called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at GHQ, today. During the meeting matters of mutual interest, regional security issues with particular reference to enhanced military cooperation were discussed. The visiting dignitary acknowledged Pakistan’s continuous efforts for peace and stability in the region, especially in Afghan Peace Process and pledged to further enhance bilateral relations between both countries. Earlier on arrival at GHQ, visiting dignitary laid a floral wreath at Yadgar-e-Shuhada. A smartly turned out contingent of Pakistan Army presented the Guard of Honour to visiting dignitary.


----------



## SQ8

When is the current chief’s tenure ending?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## PDF

SQ8 said:


> When is the current chief’s tenure ending?








BTW his extension will last till 28th November 2022 which happens to be Sunday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa was called on by,
General L H S C Silva WWV, Chief of Defence Staff (CDS) & Commander Sri Lankan Army at GHQ.


----------



## SQ8

PDF said:


> View attachment 726182
> 
> 
> BTW his extension will last till 28th November 2022 which happens to be Sunday.


Wonder what happens to the two courses which are essentially skipped when such extensions are given?
Are folks with hypothetically better merit and better leadership basically lost to retirement?

Nothing against the current chief but technically you could have the next Guderian, Gustav the great or Hannibal but they just end up retired?

Although I suppose that they would have had the chance to display that during their service.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PDF

SQ8 said:


> Wonder what happens to the two courses which are essentially skipped when such extensions are given?
> Are folks with hypothetically better merit and better leadership basically lost to retirement?
> 
> Nothing against the current chief but technically you could have the next Guderian, Gustav the great or Hannibal but they just end up retired?
> 
> Although I suppose that they would have had the chance to display that during their service.


I never favor extension. And also prefer that senior most officer in line be selected when it's time to pick (if he made to a 3 star general, he is good enough). The 3 year extension with selling security sitiation reason is bs. at most, 6 months to a year should have been given. Even in war, only 2 months extension is given by law.

If one was soo/thoroughly professional, IMO, that person would decline any offer for extension. Anyways, it is what it is.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## fatman17

23rd March parade may be cancelled. NCOC meets on Monday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## fatman17

Ghost 125 said:


> lol looks like we really want them


Issue is not the noc for the engines but the S400 deal with Russia by Turkey, which has triggered the sanctions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> 23rd March parade may be cancelled. NCOC meets on Monday.


Tomorrow dress rehearsal cancelled!

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## syed_yusuf

Cancel due to covid ?


----------



## Ali_Baba

fatman17 said:


> Tomorrow dress rehearsal cancelled!



Due to Imran Khan Covid ??


----------



## TsAr

fatman17 said:


> Tomorrow dress rehearsal cancelled!


As per my knowledge it did went along nicely.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## TsAr

TsAr said:


> As per my knowledge it did went along nicely.....


@PanzerKiel bhai koi ghalti ho gayi ha kia.....

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

“Pakistani women contributed immensely For glory & honour of our Nation.






Women in uniform have proved their mettle by contributing copiously in diverse fields serving the nation & humanity. They deserve our immense respect & gratitude” COAS

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## fatman17

TsAr said:


> As per my knowledge it did went along nicely.....


Parade is on

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Raja Porus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1373875433373057024


----------



## TsAr

fatman17 said:


> Parade is on


Yes on 25th March due to bad weather.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Air Chief Marshal Zaheer Ahmed Baber called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff at GHQ today.

COAS congratulated ACM Zaheer on assumption of command of one of the most decorated and battle hardened Air Force in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farooqbhai007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374366499301814274
Notice FC wearing heavy body armour , 
Though SSG has the most protected body armour in service which includes armour pads for for chest , arms , and some part of the upper thigh area.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reichmarshal

farooqbhai007 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374366499301814274
> Notice FC wearing heavy body armour ,
> Though SSG has the most protected body armour in service which includes armour pads for for chest , arms , and some part of the upper thigh area.


at this point in time, FC KPK after SSG is the most battle-hardened and well-equipped outfit out of all our land forces in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## syed_yusuf

Reichmarshal said:


> at this point in time, FC KPK after SSG is the most battle-hardened and well-equipped outfit out of all our land forces in Pakistan.


Not true you forget LCB, and other special forces trained beside new infentry trading doctorine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WinterFangs

Lol and some Indians still argue that their forces are better equipped.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichmarshal

syed_yusuf said:


> Not true you forget LCB, and other special forces trained beside new infentry trading doctorine


again after SSG, FC KPK is the most battle-hardened outfit in PA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

So VT4, Shahpur and Sea Eagle new entrants in the parade.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghost 125

fatman17 said:


> So VT4, Shahpur and Sea Eagle new entrants in the parade.


light commando

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Rocket Delivery Mine System of Pakistan Army 

Capable of laying both Anti-Tank & Anti-Personnel mines up to 600m.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*RAWALPINDI: Lt. Gen. Fahad Bin Abdullah Mohammad Al-Motair, Commander of the Royal Saudi Land Forces (RSLF), called on Army Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa in Rawalpindi, said Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) in a statement.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Ghost 125 said:


> light commando


I meant equipment but yes, also FC and Police


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Army sniper with a Remington 700 rifle and his spotter using a Leupold Mark 4 scope

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Maulana Guldad Khan awarded Tamgha-e-Shujaat. Religious scholar from Bajaur, gave fatwa against TTP and terrorism in 2008. More than 2 dozen attacks carried out on him & family. Lost 13 family members including his son, brother. One son Captain in Army. Salute him & his courage. .

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan army GDF-007 (AHEAD) anti aircraft gun. With effective range of 4000m they use a special projectile which explodes at a pre-calculated point sending a cone of 152 tungsten sub-projectiles at the target. Using a special radar they can intercept artillery shells as well

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## khanasifm

ghazi52 said:


> Pakistan army GDF-007 (AHEAD) anti aircraft gun. With effective range of 4000m they use a special projectile which explodes at a pre-calculated point sending a cone of 152 tungsten sub-projectiles at the target. Using a special radar they can intercept artillery shells as well
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 729145



Navy/Marines also bought chines copy of this gun along with Chinese radar





__





GDF | Weaponsystems.net






old.weaponsystems.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farooqbhai007

khanasifm said:


> Navy/Marines also bought chines copy of this gun along with Chinese radar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GDF | Weaponsystems.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old.weaponsystems.net


yep marines bought complete chinese package , Type 90 35mm + Type 825 + HGR-106

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364611796657528834

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

Officer Cadet Asma for achieving the best International cadet award on the recent commissioning course short at Sandhurst .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yasser76

ghazi52 said:


> Officer Cadet Asma for achieving the best International cadet award on the recent commissioning course short at Sandhurst .
> 
> 
> View attachment 729677




Nope. Wrong on two accounts.

No best cadet award and the women is from Maldives.









Top UK military academy commissions first-ever female officer from Kurdistan Region’s Peshmerga force







www.kurdistan24.net


----------



## ghazi52

Yasser76 said:


> Nope. Wrong on two accounts.
> 
> No best cadet award and the women is from Maldives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top UK military academy commissions first-ever female officer from Kurdistan Region’s Peshmerga force
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kurdistan24.net




Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## syed_yusuf

farooqbhai007 said:


> yep marines bought complete chinese package , Type 90 35mm + Type 825 + HGR-106
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364611796657528834


Is this equivalent to Sweden version gdf007


----------



## ghazi52

*Pak Army highly values its relations with China: COAS Bajwa*









https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk
*Web Desk*
March 30, 2021


Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa has met foreign envoys from China, European Union, Denmark, and Canada today.

According to the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan Nong Rong called on Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa at GHQ in Rawalpindi.

Director General Inter-Services Intelligence Lieutenant General Faiz Hamid was also present during the meeting.

During the meeting, matters of mutual interest, progress on CPEC and regional security were discussed.
The Visiting dignitary appreciated Pakistan's sincere efforts for bringing peace and stability in the region, especially the Afghan Peace Process.

The Army Chief thanked the dignitary for China's contribution towards fight against COVID-19 in Pakistan and said that Pakistan Army greatly values its friendly relations with the China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

syed_yusuf said:


> Is this equivalent to Sweden version gdf007



More a basic version.

„It is not known exactly which model the Type 90 was based on, but it is thought to be comparable in performance to the GDF-2 developed in 1980.“


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Last thing I want is Pakistan getting caught between Iron Brother and West new cold war.


----------



## ghazi52

SALIYAPURA GAJBA REGTL CENTER ANURADHAPURA SRI LANKA 

Anti-terrorism exercises Shake Hand-I between the Pakistan & Sri Lanka Armies is in its final stages.
On the final day of the exercises, troops of Pakistan and Sri Lankan Army participated in a joint attack on terrorist hideouts. The exercise is aimed at enhancing excellent bilateral defence relations and mutually share the rich experience of the two armies against terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Inception-06

*Pakistan Army Soldiers Celebrate after Capturing Indian Army Post near LOC!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## bhola record

@PanzerKiel can you explain what he is talking about?


----------



## Yasser76

ghazi52 said:


> SALIYAPURA GAJBA REGTL CENTER ANURADHAPURA SRI LANKA
> 
> Anti-terrorism exercises Shake Hand-I between the Pakistan & Sri Lanka Armies is in its final stages.
> On the final day of the exercises, troops of Pakistan and Sri Lankan Army participated in a joint attack on terrorist hideouts. The exercise is aimed at enhancing excellent bilateral defence relations and mutually share the rich experience of the two armies against terrorism.
> 
> 
> View attachment 729985
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 729987



One thing I like is that Pak Army multicam seems to work in Sri Lankan conditions too


----------



## Vapour

Inception-06 said:


> *Pakistan Army Soldiers Celebrate after Capturing Indian Army Post near LOC!!*



Are you sure this is the LOC!?


----------



## PanzerKiel

bhola record said:


> @PanzerKiel can you explain what he is talking about?


He's saying that he has written numerous times to COAS on an issue but no response yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raja Porus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1377679051062644737Is that a BTR behind the heli? And which rifle is being used by our ?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Metal 0-1

Desert Fox 1 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1377679051062644737Is that a BTR behind the heli? And which rifle is being used by our ?


This is from kavkaz 2020. These are SSG-NAVY personnel and they are using their sig-516 pdw.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## bhola record

PanzerKiel said:


> He's saying that he has written numerous times to COAS on an issue but no response yet.


I hope issue is resolved.Bad PR.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

bhola record said:


> I hope issue is resolved.Bad PR.


It's a pretty old video, this soldier has already been discharged since he is an epilepsy patient. Rest you can imagine. I mean he had just made a video without telling the viewers his real problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bhola record

PanzerKiel said:


> It's a pretty old video, this soldier has already been discharged since he is an epilepsy patient. Rest you can imagine. I mean he had just made a video without telling the viewers his real problem.


i was thinking the same thinking the same now i think he wrote the same type of letter to chief.


----------



## Raja Porus

PanzerKiel said:


> It's a pretty old video, this soldier has already been discharged since he is an epilepsy patient. Rest you can imagine. I mean he had just made a video without telling the viewers his real problem.


I wonder what what was the real problem 🤔


----------



## PanzerKiel

Desert Fox 1 said:


> I wonder what what was the real problem 🤔


Maybe he was also curious regarding induction of new rifle or SCAR for PA, J10ce PAF and a new SLBM for PN.

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
6


----------



## bhola record

Desert Fox 1 said:


> I wonder w





PanzerKiel said:


> Maybe he was also curious regarding induction of new rifle for PA, J10ce PAF and a new SLBM for PN.


Well he has to wait till he becomes subedar major.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

Can anyone explain this picture.


----------



## Metal 0-1

Desert Fox 1 said:


> Can anyone explain this picture.
> View attachment 730543


Joint CT exercise with Kazakh army. Kazakhstan was host. Pakistani are using AK-74 and equipment given by host.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

Metal 0-1 said:


> Joint CT exercise with Kazakh army. Kazakhstan was host. Pakistani are using AK-74 and equipment given by host.


Thanks, once again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bhola record

Metal 0-1 said:


> Joint CT exercise with Kazakh army. Kazakhstan was host. Pakistani are using AK-74 and equipment given by host.


circa?


----------



## Metal 0-1

bhola record said:


> circa?


2018-19ish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Desert Fox 1 said:


> Can anyone explain this picture.
> View attachment 730543


2nd Pakistan-Kazakhstan Joint Counter Terrorism Exercise “Dostarym-2019”

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Desert Fox 1 said:


> Can anyone explain this picture.
> View attachment 730543





Metal 0-1 said:


> Joint CT exercise with Kazakh army. Kazakhstan was host. Pakistani are using AK-74 and equipment given by host.


Wouldn't hurt if PA got an actual decent rifle platform.

No pressure POF you can such nations blood for another 60 years. I'm sure many brigadiers will retire with big bellies(literal and figurative). 

While we pay billions and overtime trillions to rich white nations and our "Iron" Brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bhola record

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Wouldn't hurt if PA got an actual decent rifle platform.
> 
> No pressure POF you can such nations blood for another 60 years. I'm sure many brigadiers will retire with big bellies(literal and figurative).
> 
> While we pay billions and overtime trillions to rich white nations and our "Iron" Brother.


hope bhola clears issb then see the difference xd

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

bhola record said:


> hope bhola clears issb then see the difference xd


Get your domicile in Karachi or Balochistan and play the Pakistan is genociding me victim card and you will get in anywhere. A lot of people use that to get European/American asylum. Either that or become a qadiani/gay lgbtq. Anything that badnaams Pakistan you can bloody well be sure there is a Pakistani doing it.

Then they most likely become prostitutes of CIA or MI6 or smthn. And turn out to be some activist or Hussain Haqqani. God I would love his head on a platter to be fed to wild birds and animals(I added this bit recently)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

bhola record said:


> hope bhola clears issb then see the difference xd


Tusi wi phai meray nalay de o.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## GriffinsRule

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 730933


Oh this must mean we are getting Abrams and Apaches!!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Inception-06

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 730933



Delate it, it has nothing to do with Pakistan Army, it shows a US Army Tank in the backround.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Metal 0-1

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 730933


That my friend is battlefield 3 cover.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Metal 0-1

Windjammer said:


> View attachment 731162


So this kind of stuff is allowed?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*7th April, 2012*
the tragic day when 140 men lost their lives in gayari sector




May Allah bless them more in Jannah Ameen

Reactions: Sad Sad:
4


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379776281944809481


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379776292422213636



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379776295794405379





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379776297774149635

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Foreign Minister of Russia Sergey Lavrov (left) and COAS Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa discuss matters of mutual interest at GHQ in Rawalpindi, on April 07, 2021. — ISPR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

9 Years of Heart Breaking Incident 6 NLI Regiment got hit by avalanche and embraced martyrdom on April 07, 2012. After 2 Years of SAR Ops all bodies has been recovered from Gyari Sector, Siachin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1380149087266299906

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

During a visit of FM to Armed Forces Institute for Rehabilitation Medicine in Rawalpindi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## bhola record

ghazi52 said:


> During a visit of FM to Armed Forces Institute for Rehabilitation Medicine in Rawalpindi.
> 
> 
> View attachment 732146
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 732147


I met that officer in fiirst pic in giga mall.Hearing him speak gave me goosebumps.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Tribute to Shaheeds of Gayari Sector Avalanche Incident 2012*

Siachen, a cold hell, highest battleground on earth. Temperature drops in siachen to as low as -60 C. Both India and Pakistan are fighting in this area since 1984. Siachen dispute originated from the unsolved issue of Jammu and Kashmir.

India and Pakistan both nations have lost over 2,700 soldiers combined, apart from millions of dollars. The soldiers stationed at these punishing heights have to battle harsh climatic conditions, frostbites, hypothermia, and amnesia to name just a few. In this cold hell, both India and Pakistan have lost more soldiers to natural calamities than to enemy fire. Climate of siachen is harsh, merciless and unforgiving.

Gayari is battalion headquarters of the 6th Northern Light Infantry, located at the altitude of 15,000ft. On 7th April Gayari was hit by an avalanche, an Avalanche which engulfed the whole base and obliterated it. The glacier avalanche broke off at an elevation of around 4560 meters above sea level in a distance of around 1300m from the camp.

Avalanches are nothing new to Siachen. The Gayari avalanche was one of the worst avalanches to have hit the Pakistan Army and claimed the lives of 129 soldiers and 11 civilians. Initial reports indicated that at least 100 Pakistani soldiers, including a colonel and a commander, had been trapped under an estimated 21 metres (70 feet) of snow.

Immediately after the incident Pakistan Army started the rescue operations. Although rescue efforts began shortly after the avalanche, freezing and strenuous conditions made the hope of rescuing any of those trapped practically impossible. Pakistani Army immediately commenced rescue operations using helicopters, heavy machinery, sniffer dogs and with the assistance from international rescuers.

Due to the remoteness and extreme weather conditions, rescue operations were expected to take several days to complete. Nevertheless, official Pakistani military sources remained "hopeful". After initial efforts on the night of 7–8 April were cut short due to bad weather and darkness.

The COAS of Pakistan Army at that time General Ashfaq Prevez Kiyani stated that “we will dig out each and every one of our lost soldier even if we have to dig up the whole mountain”. As of 8th June 2013, search & rescue teams of the army had recovered 131 dead bodies while search for the remaining nine continued.

On 2nd October 2013, Pakistan Army Chief General Ashfaq Pervez Kayani said that 133 bodies had so far been recovered from Gayari sector while search for the remaining seven continued.

Gayari Incident reminds our nation the nature of sacrifices our soldiers give in order to protect our beloved motherland Pakistan and its freedom. In areas like siachen it’s not only the enemy forces our soldiers have to fight with but they also have to fight a war with nature in order to just survive in those harsh areas.

We as a Nation will never forget the sacrifices of our soldiers who lost their lives for our sake and got buried under snow in an icy grave.

May Allah bless all the martyrs of Pakistan & bless them with highest rank in Jannah Ameen.









.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*37 Brigadiers promoted to the rank of Major General by Promotion Board - ISPR*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1380522915280658436




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1380527475583823875



Laiq Ur Rehman On *Apr 9, 2021* Last Updated *Apr 9, 2021*





*RAWALPINDI: Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa presided a promotion board’s meeting at the General Headquarters (GHQ) to approve elevation of officers from Brigadier rank to Major General, ARY NEWS reported quoting Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR).*
According to the ISPR, those promoted include Brigadier Sheharyar Parvez Butt, Brigadier Omar Maqbool, Brigadier Muhammad Asim Khan, Brigadier Ghulam Muhammad, Brigadier Muhammad Nadeem Ashraf, Brigadier Amer Ashfaq Kayani, Brigadier Muhammad Imtanan Babar, Brigadier Abdul Sami, Brigadier Umar Ahmad Shah, Brigadier Muhammad Shahid Siddeeq, Brigadier Muhammad Farhan Yousaf, Brigadier Muneer Ud Din, Brigadier Muhammad Irfan Khan, Brigadier Noor Wali Khan, Brigadier Kamal Anwar Chaudhry, Brigadier Salman Moin, Brigadier Naseem Anwer, Brigadier Malik Amir Muhammad Khan, Brigadier Adnan Sarwar Malik, Brigadier Mohammad Qaddafi, Brigadier Muhammad Naeem Akhtar, Brigadier Muhammad Shahab Aslam, Brigadier Nadeem Yousaf, Brigadier Farrukh Shahzad Rao and Brigadier Khurram Nisar.

*Read More: COAS Bajwa approves promotion of 40 army officers*
Those approved from Army Medical Corps include Brigadier Iftikhar Ahmed Satti, Brigadier Syed Adil Hussanain, Brigadier Mrs Qamar Un Nisa Choudhry, Brigadier Irfan Ali Mirza, Brigadier Muhammad Rafiq Zafar, Brigadier Muhammad Waseem, Brigadier Muhammad Suhail Amin, Brigadier Naseer Ahmad Samore, Brigadier Mrs Shazia Nisar, Brigadier Eijaz Ghani, Brigadier Arshad Naseem and Brigadier Nadeem Ahmad Rana.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Metal 0-1 said:


> So this kind of stuff is allowed?


They make up the rules as they go.





Cool your guns mods I gave myself a warning point for posting this

Another soft warning just for being back as a bonus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Passing out Parade held at Pakistan Military Academy (PMA) Kakul

CJCSC General Nadeem Raza chief guest

Passed out cadets 143rd PMA Long Course, 11th Mujahid Course, 62nd Integrated Course, 17th Lady Cadet Course & 2nd Basic Military Tr Course















.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bhola record

ghazi52 said:


> Passing out Parade held at Pakistan Military Academy (PMA) Kakul
> 
> CJCSC General Nadeem Raza chief guest
> 
> Passed out cadets 143rd PMA Long Course, 11th Mujahid Course, 62nd Integrated Course, 17th Lady Cadet Course & 2nd Basic Military Tr Course
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 732802
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 732803
> 
> .
> 
> View attachment 732804


Who won the sword?


----------



## Reichmarshal

bhola record said:


> Who won the sword?


ASUO

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## bhola record

Reichmarshal said:


> ASUO


well,that narrows it down.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Ami (Mom) salute after commissioning at PMA.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

bhola record said:


> Who won the sword?



The winner of coveted "Sword of Honor" from Pakistan Military Academy (PMA) in 143rd PMA Long Course, *2nd Lieutenant Abdul Samad Khattak* is also from Islamia College Peshawar.
Bravo Islamians.





.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Proud Moments for all families *

Congratulations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa was called on by,

H.E Mr Kuninori Matsuda,
Japan Ambassador to Pakistan at GHQ today..


----------



## ghazi52

COAS also inaugurated 100 bed Hospital and Foundation University Institute (FUI) School of Nursing


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## SQ8

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 736260


Land corruption - has Fauj
Procurement corruption - has Fauj
National Strategic blunders - Star wali Wale Fauji
Tactical Blunders costing hundreds of Fauji Jawans - Star wale Fauji
Abuse of power during dictatorships - Fauj

This idiotic and corrupt reaction to pass that law to try and blanket protect every action the military does is being hidden under the guise of such “If we don’t do our job this country sinks” logic. This is irrelevant and tries to hide under “Not all military is corrupt or a small number” - individual and systematic reform are interlinked.

Finally, if the prophet’s wife or his companions were not beyond reproach even if spurious or false allegations - and they still went through due process to let the truth come out , who the hell are these people to say “aaeinda fauj ke khilaf aik alfaz bhi na nikala”(never say another word against the military) ? @Irfan Baloch ?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bhola record

SQ8 said:


> Land corruption - has Fauj
> Procurement corruption - has Fauj
> National Strategic blunders - Star wali Wale Fauji
> Tactical Blunders costing hundreds of Fauji Jawans - Star wale Fauji
> Abuse of power during dictatorships - Fauj
> 
> This idiotic and corrupt reaction to pass that law to try and blanket protect every action the military does is being hidden under the guise of such “If we don’t do our job this country sinks” logic. This is irrelevant and tries to hide under “Not all military is corrupt or a small number” - individual and systematic reform are interlinked.
> 
> Finally, if the prophet’s wife or his companions were not beyond reproach even if spurious or false allegations - and they still went through due process to let the truth come out , who the hell are these people to say “aaeinda fauj ke khilaf aik alfaz bhi na nikala”(never say another word against the military) ? @Irfan Baloch ?


If i criticise any other government department why not the army?


----------



## iLION12345_1

SQ8 said:


> Land corruption - has Fauj
> Procurement corruption - has Fauj
> National Strategic blunders - Star wali Wale Fauji
> Tactical Blunders costing hundreds of Fauji Jawans - Star wale Fauji
> Abuse of power during dictatorships - Fauj
> 
> This idiotic and corrupt reaction to pass that law to try and blanket protect every action the military does is being hidden under the guise of such “If we don’t do our job this country sinks” logic. This is irrelevant and tries to hide under “Not all military is corrupt or a small number” - individual and systematic reform are interlinked.
> 
> Finally, if the prophet’s wife or his companions were not beyond reproach even if spurious or false allegations - and they still went through due process to let the truth come out , who the hell are these people to say “aaeinda fauj ke khilaf aik alfaz bhi na nikala”(never say another word against the military) ? @Irfan Baloch ?


Let me rephrase:

5% of the land corruption in the country out of 100%= fauj. 100% of the blame for it= fauj.
5% of procurement corruption in the country = fauj. 100% of the blame for it= fauj.
95% of the work to keep this nation going= fauj. 100% of the credit for it= corrupt fucking politicians taking votes from this dumb awam.

And These Apparent “national strategic blunders”, which are not entirely in their control. There’s a lot more at play there than the “sitar wale fauji.” It’s just that every Pakistani thinks they’re more qualified than these sitar wale fauji, the same faujis who thirty years ago would be fighting on the frontline for the sorry asses of the people who will criticize them 30 years later for the actions of the few. If these people think they can be the perfect leader why don’t they take over? Or any of the others criticizing them? Or give me an example of a country who has done better so we can follow them?

These Sitar wale fauji have lead Pakistan from terrorism to safety in the span of a single decade while more powerful and apparently qualified nations did jack with more resources and more time. People act as if soldiers weren’t lost when The prophet Muhammad was in charge of the Muslim armies. Now will you say he made tactical blunders too? And do we expect normal humans to live up to his standard? These same sitar wale fauji were leading the Jawans thirty years ago, and FYI some of these “sitar wale fauji” died doing just that, more than those who are corrupt anyways. But let’s not look at that
More officers of the army have been martyred than jawans if you take the ratios into perspective, these same officers become your sitar wale fauji.

It’s not that the fauj is completely innocent, far from it, the people in it have made plenty of mistakes and there’s corruption in every circle of modern life and the armed forces are no exception, the issue is that Pakistanis don’t look at themselves, they pick an institution and start blaming it, forgetting that said institution is made of the same Pakistani awam that criticizes it. Pakistanis blame the government, forgetting that they are the ones who voted it into power. They criticize martial laws, forgetting that they are the ones who supported it when it happened. And they blame terrorism, forgetting that their own caused it, they blame corruption while also being the ones doing it. 
Pakistanis will blame everything but the actual issue, they criticize the armed forces first. Like that Will surely fix everything. I hope someday these people get to do the same in front of the family of a martyred officer or Jawan and then you see how they feel about it.
This is not a jab at SQ8 or anyone here, they are respected members, it’s more just my opinion on how Pakistanis tend to criticize everything they think is evil, but never realize that they are the cause of it all.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## mdmm

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 736260


All Pakistani citizen,
TODAY, All of the following is due to Pakistan army,
1- Pakistan is nuclear power,
2- Pakistan is manufacturing 4.5++ Gen JF-17 Blk3 .
3- Long range all,ballistic missiles,
4-UAV
5- Ships
6- smart mobiles,
7- car
8- Satellite
6- advanced technologies appliances, medical instruments, diagnostics and many more.
7- Pakistan army save Pakistan western borders by installing firm steel Fense, against Afghani terrorist.
All emergencyies are handled by Pakistan army ,day and night.
If Pakistan was not free with Pakistan army then, today enemies from west and east were beating your whole body, 24/7 as slaves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

SQ8 said:


> Land corruption - has Fauj
> Procurement corruption - has Fauj
> National Strategic blunders - Star wali Wale Fauji
> Tactical Blunders costing hundreds of Fauji Jawans - Star wale Fauji
> Abuse of power during dictatorships - Fauj
> 
> This idiotic and corrupt reaction to pass that law to try and blanket protect every action the military does is being hidden under the guise of such “If we don’t do our job this country sinks” logic. This is irrelevant and tries to hide under “Not all military is corrupt or a small number” - individual and systematic reform are interlinked.
> 
> Finally, if the prophet’s wife or his companions were not beyond reproach even if spurious or false allegations - and they still went through due process to let the truth come out , who the hell are these people to say “aaeinda fauj ke khilaf aik alfaz bhi na nikala”(never say another word against the military) ? @Irfan Baloch ?



one word

starship troopers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Irfan Baloch said:


> one word
> 
> starship troopers


Oh that beautiful classic really does hit where it hurts


----------



## SQ8

iLION12345_1 said:


> Let me rephrase:
> 
> 5% of the land corruption in the country out of 100%= fauj. 100% of the blame for it= fauj.
> 5% of procurement corruption in the country = fauj. 100% of the blame for it= fauj.
> 95% of the work to keep this nation going= fauj. 100% of the credit for it= corrupt fucking politicians taking votes from this dumb awam.
> 
> And These Apparent “national strategic blunders”, which are not entirely in their control. There’s a lot more at play there than the “sitar wale fauji.” It’s just that every Pakistani thinks they’re more qualified than these sitar wale fauji, the same faujis who thirty years ago would be fighting on the frontline for the sorry asses of the people who will criticize them 30 years later for the actions of the few. If these people think they can be the perfect leader why don’t they take over? Or any of the others criticizing them? Or give me an example of a country who has done better so we can follow them?
> 
> These Sitar wale fauji have lead Pakistan from terrorism to safety in the span of a single decade while more powerful and apparently qualified nations did jack with more resources and more time. People act as if soldiers weren’t lost when The prophet Muhammad was in charge of the Muslim armies. Now will you say he made tactical blunders too? And do we expect normal humans to live up to his standard? These same sitar wale fauji were leading the Jawans thirty years ago, and FYI some of these “sitar wale fauji” died doing just that, more than those who are corrupt anyways. But let’s not look at that
> More officers of the army have been martyred than jawans if you take the ratios into perspective, these same officers become your sitar wale fauji.
> 
> It’s not that the fauj is completely innocent, far from it, the people in it have made plenty of mistakes and there’s corruption in every circle of modern life and the armed forces are no exception, the issue is that Pakistanis don’t look at themselves, they pick an institution and start blaming it, forgetting that said institution is made of the same Pakistani awam that criticizes it. Pakistanis blame the government, forgetting that they are the ones who voted it into power. They criticize martial laws, forgetting that they are the ones who supported it when it happened. And they blame terrorism, forgetting that their own caused it, they blame corruption while also being the ones doing it.
> Pakistanis will blame everything but the actual issue, they criticize the armed forces first. Like that Will surely fix everything. I hope someday these people get to do the same in front of the family of a martyred officer or Jawan and then you see how they feel about it.
> This is not a jab at SQ8 or anyone here, they are respected members, it’s more just my opinion on how Pakistanis tend to criticize everything they think is evil, but never realize that they are the cause of it all.


I agree that Pakistani Fauj is made up of Pakistanis hence when they are corrupt it is just national character, when some sell out to the west it is also national character.My post history can be searched for when I have pointed out exactly the same.

But where I differ is saying its 5% or the arguments that it shouldn’t be done just based on that metric. It doesn’t matter if it was one FWO general that stole millions or a corrupt colonel haramzada in CMA pindi sitting in front of me and asking where “Fatima ka bhai”(Quaid e Azam’s picture on rupee note - his bribe from the person I was accompanying) is. It doesn’t matter if it one AF officer making millions on inflated pricing tires or in the Navy - and it doesn’t matter if it turns out Asif Zardari has outdone them all by a hundred fold factor.

If they did it, they will be called on it and called on it together with the bureaucrat or police or politician.. corruption has no hierarchy .Because at the end it is their actions that have people make generalized comments that end up in the ears of a young LT or jawan on the front lines - and hell if I let that guy get criticized because the fat cats made themselves holy cows while the other 95% take the brunt.

So - corruption has fauj, it’s difficult to say whether 1-4% that may do it account for 5% or 20% because they are protected from accountability and investigation from outside.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

SQ8 said:


> I agree that Pakistani Fauj is made up of Pakistanis hence when they are corrupt it is just national character, when some sell out to the west it is also national character.My post history can be searched for when I have pointed out exactly the same.
> 
> But where I differ is saying its 5% or the arguments that it shouldn’t be done just based on that metric. It doesn’t matter if it was one FWO general that stole millions or a corrupt colonel haramzada in CMA pindi sitting in front of me and asking where “Fatima ka bhai”(Quaid e Azam’s picture on rupee note - his bribe from the person I was accompanying) is. It doesn’t matter if it one AF officer making millions on inflated pricing tires or in the Navy - and it doesn’t matter if it turns out Asif Zardari has outdone them all by a hundred fold factor.
> 
> If they did it, they will be called on it and called on it together with the bureaucrat or police or politician.. corruption has no hierarchy .Because at the end it is their actions that have people make generalized comments that end up in the ears of a young LT or jawan on the front lines - and hell if I let that guy get criticized because the fat cats made themselves holy cows while the other 95% take the brunt.
> 
> So - corruption has fauj, it’s difficult to say whether 1-4% that may do it account for 5% or 20% because they are protected from accountability and investigation from outside.


Don't forget, it takes corruption to hide corruption too. So, the 5% cut could spiral into 20-30% once you start buying off the stakeholders who would otherwise investigate and report you.

I'd say that the overall 'direct corruption' in Pakistan isn't a lot, but it's the ancillary stuff that's hurting us.

For example, Nawaz misuses public funds, and to keep at it he (1) has to misuse more funds to buy off more people and (2) take out loans to fund budget deficits. In turn, those loans accrue interest and the next guy is on the hook for even more debt. Now if that next guy is corrupt, the whole cycle compounds on itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irfan Baloch

SQ8 said:


> Oh that beautiful classic really does hit where it hurts


compliance and forced patriotism
also watch "Pentagon wars".

Pak Mil is a big multi billion corporate that has benefited many people at the cost of lives limbs and blood of its personnel.

it will be real service to the men and women who sacrificed their lives by separating those from this organisation who made personal gains or abused power.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SQ8

Irfan Baloch said:


> compliance and forced patriotism
> also watch "Pentagon wars".
> 
> Pak Mil is a big multi billion corporate that has benefited many people at the cost of lives limbs and blood of its personnel.
> 
> it will be reat service to the men and women who sacrificed their lives by *separating those from this organisation who made personal gains or abused power.*


And that is what this new law has made impossible.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

SQ8 said:


> CMA pindi


What is CMA?


----------



## Reichmarshal

Military accounts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

PAKISTAN-AFGHANISTAN BORDER 

The Pakistan Army is slated to complete the $500 million #Pakistan-#Afghanistan border fence project next month, i.e. May 2021, with 90% of the work completed, which includes a double fence on the entirety of the border supported by over 1000 forts. https://t.co/jakfWSA0B5

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vapour

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387144469246533632
I know this is an old pic, but are PA regulars allowed to not wear full uniform during operational deployment by their higher ups?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reichmarshal

he is wearing his "full" field uniform


----------



## ghazi52

*GOC Gawadar applauds state-of-the-art VMS Project by iTecknologi*

BR Web Desk
28 Apr 2021

*GOC Gawadar, Major General Aamer Najam, visited Fisheries Monitoring Centre in Surbandar established by iTecknologi as part of the Larger Vessel Management System Project for Fishermen community.*


During the visit, the respected Major General and his team was given a briefing and a live demonstration of the system by Mr. Ahmed Bokhari, CTO iTecknologi. The High Command of Armed Forces deeply appreciated and applauded the efforts of iTecknologi and the Government. According to the GOC Gawadar of Armed Forces, the VMS system designed and implemented by iTecknologi will pave the way for a much need security and regulatory framework that is essential for the protection of Pakistani poor fishermen and international borders of our beloved motherland.

Earlier this month, the Chief Minister of Baluchistan, Mr. Jam Kamal inaugurated the VMS project in the presence of print and electronic media and praised the VMS system by iTecknologi. “The VMS system is the first step in regulating the fishing industry in compliance of international regulations; the system will provide the data that will help the Government to improve the livelihood of fishermen community as well as protect them from crossing border into hostile enemy territories”, the Chief Minister remarked.

iTecknologi Group of Companies is one of the leading conglomerates in Pakistan with its diverse operations across the globe. The group enjoys unparalleled operations in core sectors such as Tracking & Security, Logistics & Transportation, Software Development, Information Technology, Car Rental, GIS & Mapping, and Food. More information on the company can be taken from www.itecknologi.com


----------



## khanasifm

ghazi52 said:


> *GOC Gawadar applauds state-of-the-art VMS Project by iTecknologi*
> 
> BR Web Desk
> 28 Apr 2021
> 
> *GOC Gawadar, Major General Aamer Najam, visited Fisheries Monitoring Centre in Surbandar established by iTecknologi as part of the Larger Vessel Management System Project for Fishermen community.*
> 
> 
> During the visit, the respected Major General and his team was given a briefing and a live demonstration of the system by Mr. Ahmed Bokhari, CTO iTecknologi. The High Command of Armed Forces deeply appreciated and applauded the efforts of iTecknologi and the Government. According to the GOC Gawadar of Armed Forces, the VMS system designed and implemented by iTecknologi will pave the way for a much need security and regulatory framework that is essential for the protection of Pakistani poor fishermen and international borders of our beloved motherland.
> 
> Earlier this month, the Chief Minister of Baluchistan, Mr. Jam Kamal inaugurated the VMS project in the presence of print and electronic media and praised the VMS system by iTecknologi. “The VMS system is the first step in regulating the fishing industry in compliance of international regulations; the system will provide the data that will help the Government to improve the livelihood of fishermen community as well as protect them from crossing border into hostile enemy territories”, the Chief Minister remarked.
> 
> iTecknologi Group of Companies is one of the leading conglomerates in Pakistan with its diverse operations across the globe. The group enjoys unparalleled operations in core sectors such as Tracking & Security, Logistics & Transportation, Software Development, Information Technology, Car Rental, GIS & Mapping, and Food. More information on the company can be taken from www.itecknologi.com



Is this division under Quetta Corps ?


----------



## Dreamer.

https://www.thenews.com.pk/print/828273-korean-envoy-calls-on-gen-bajwa

*Korean envoy calls on Gen Bajwa*







RAWALPINDI: Korean Ambassador to Pakistan Suh Sangpyo Thursday called on COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa here. Matters of mutual interest, regional security and enhanced bilateral & defence cooperation came under discussion.


Gen Bajwa said Pakistan attached great importance to furthering relations with the Republic of Korea in all domains. Both reiterated the desire to further enhance bilateral relations including efforts for peace and security in the region. Suh Sangpyo appreciated Pakistan’s sincere efforts for bringing peace and stability in the region and facilitating the Afghan peace process.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

Gr8 answer 









Why Do US Soldiers Have A Picture Of Erwin Rommel In Their Tank? | Despite being one of the most feared and hated German tank commanders of the WWII, when it came to tactics Erwin Rommel still has influence today. | By War Stories | Facebook


1.1M views, 578 likes, 17 loves, 24 comments, 133 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from War Stories: Despite being one of the most feared and hated German tank commanders of the WWII, when it came to...




fb.watch


----------



## ghazi52

May 03, 2021






PHOTO: COURTESY/ISPR

While commending China for its contribution towards the fight against the Covid-19 pandemic in Pakistan, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa has said the Pakistan Army greatly values its friendly relations with China, according to the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR).

He expressed these remarks during a meeting with Ambassador of China to Pakistan Nong Rong at the General Headquarters (GHQ) in Rawalpindi on Monday.

The military's media wing said that matters of mutual interest, recent developments in the Afghan peace process, progress on the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), regional security and the current situation of Covid-19 were discussed during the meeting.

The military's media wing further said that the visiting dignitary appreciated Pakistan’s sincere efforts for peace and stability in the region, especially the Afghan peace process.

Earlier, Special Assistant to Prime Minister on Health Dr Faisal Sultan had also lauded China's cooperation in enabling Pakistan to carry out the filling process of vaccine locally.

Pakistan has received a total of 4.06 million doses of vaccines, according to figures reported. Out of this reported number, 3.5 million doses are of the Chinese Sinopharm vaccine.

Other vaccines received include 60,000 doses of CanSino and 500,000 Sinovac vaccines – both also purchased from China.

Of the total vaccines, 529,928 doses of the Sinopharm vaccine have been utilised so far. For healthcare workers, 134,218 first doses have been administered and 88,475 of the second dose have been administered so far.

According to an announcement by Dr Faisal Sultan last week, the country has purchased 13 million doses of the Covid-19 vaccine from three Chinese companies and expects to receive them in the next two months.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) called on His Excellency General Fayiadh Bin Hamed Al Rowaily, Chief of General Staff (CGS), Saudi Armed Forces at Riyadh, today.








During the meeting, matters of mutual interest, regional security situation including Afghan Peace Process, defence & security and military to military cooperation were discussed. COAS emphasized the need to further enhance military to military cooperation between the two Armed Forces and said that Pakistan-KSA cooperation will have positive impact on peace and security in the region.

CGS KSA thanked the COAS for his sentiments and assured of full cooperation and support from KSA in all initiatives aimed at improving regional cooperation, peace and stability.


----------



## Windjammer

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1389928569183342597

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Another day
Another Son








1.On 05 May 2021,
at about 1745 hrs, 2x deadbodies of shaheed (Offr/Sldr) and 2x Inj sldrs has been shifted from Ghryum to FTC Mrn, By Heli.

2. *Detail are as Under*



Sep Shafi ullah ( *Shaheed* )



Capt Faheem Abbas ( *Shaheed* )



Hav Zia Ur Rehman ( *Inj* )



Sep Sohail Ahmad ( *Inj* )


Capt Faheem Abbas Shaheed 135L/C ex 72PR









اِنَّا لِلّٰہِ وَاِنَّآ اِلَيْہِ رَاجِعُوْن




May Allah SWT bless the martyrs and elevate them to Jannatul Firdaus


----------



## rAli

Inna lillahi wa inna ilayhi raji'un.


----------



## ghazi52

Policing duties.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*
Army chief calls on Saudi crown prince in Jeddah*

Naveed Siddiqui
May 7, 2021

 






COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa called on Saudi Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman in Jeddah. — Photo courtesy ISPR

Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa called on Saudi Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman and Deputy Defence Minister Prince Khalid bin Salman in Jeddah, the military's media affairs wing said on Friday.

In a statement, the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said matters of mutual interest, the regional security situation including developments in the Afghan peace process, bilateral defence, security, collaborating for regional peace and security were discussed during the meeting.


The COAS said Pakistan is resolute in its commitment to safeguard the sovereignty and territorial integrity of Saudi Arabia and defence of the two Holy Mosques, the ISPR statement said.
"The crown prince acknowledged Pakistan's role towards regional peace and stability. He also said that the relations between the kingdom and Pakistan are based on bonds of brotherhood and mutual trust and both nations will continue to play their part for peace, stability and betterment of the Muslim _ummah_," it added.

The army chief is currently on a four-day visit to Saudi Arabi ahead of Prime Minister Imran Khan's scheduled three-day visit to the kingdom from May 7 (today) to May 9.

On Wednesday, Bajwa met Chief of General Staff (CGS), Saudi Armed Forces, Gen Fayiadh Bin Hamed Al Rowaily.

“CGS KSA […] assured full cooperation and support from KSA in all initiatives aimed at improving regional cooperation, peace and stability,” the ISPR had.

According to the military’s media affairs wing, the two commanders had discussed regional security situation including Afghan peace process, and military-to-military bilateral cooperation.
Gen Bajwa had called for greater military-to-military cooperation between the armed forces of the two countries and said it would positively impact regional peace and security.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

@PanzerKiel sir, how many PA troops/regts are deployed in Saudia Arabia?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Reichmarshal

Around a 1000, give or take a few, mostly on training positions.
No regts/units deployed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARMalik

ghazi52 said:


> *Army chief calls on Saudi crown prince in Jeddah*
> 
> Naveed Siddiqui
> May 7, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa called on Saudi Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman in Jeddah. — Photo courtesy ISPR
> 
> Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa called on Saudi Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman and Deputy Defence Minister Prince Khalid bin Salman in Jeddah, the military's media affairs wing said on Friday.
> 
> In a statement, the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said matters of mutual interest, the regional security situation including developments in the Afghan peace process, bilateral defence, security, collaborating for regional peace and security were discussed during the meeting.
> 
> 
> The COAS said Pakistan is resolute in its commitment to safeguard the sovereignty and territorial integrity of Saudi Arabia and defence of the two Holy Mosques, the ISPR statement said.
> "The crown prince acknowledged Pakistan's role towards regional peace and stability. He also said that the relations between the kingdom and Pakistan are based on bonds of brotherhood and mutual trust and both nations will continue to play their part for peace, stability and betterment of the Muslim _ummah_," it added.
> 
> The army chief is currently on a four-day visit to Saudi Arabi ahead of Prime Minister Imran Khan's scheduled three-day visit to the kingdom from May 7 (today) to May 9.
> 
> On Wednesday, Bajwa met Chief of General Staff (CGS), Saudi Armed Forces, Gen Fayiadh Bin Hamed Al Rowaily.
> 
> “CGS KSA […] assured full cooperation and support from KSA in all initiatives aimed at improving regional cooperation, peace and stability,” the ISPR had.
> 
> According to the military’s media affairs wing, the two commanders had discussed regional security situation including Afghan peace process, and military-to-military bilateral cooperation.
> Gen Bajwa had called for greater military-to-military cooperation between the armed forces of the two countries and said it would positively impact regional peace and security.



The chief looks a bit out of shape.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Cool_Soldier

I hope, relation between two countries will grow further and our brotherly country's mentality to dictate us will change now.
We need a true friendship


----------



## ghazi52

This has been for along time, need to hit the gym.


ARMalik said:


> The chief looks a bit out of shape.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Two Daughter of Gilgit Baltistan has achieved great success in Pakistan Army. Ms. Salima Ahmad and Ms Ghazala has been promoted to the Rank of Major. Major Salima and Major Ghazala joined Pakistan Army in Armed Forces Nursing Services (AFNS) as officers on 19th April 2008 after passing out four-year commission in AFNS Rawalpindi. Both officers have been services Pakistan Army Medial Core at CMH Gilgit, CMH Rawalpindi, MH Rawalpindi and AFIRI Rawalpindi.

Major Salima Ahmad is the first female from upper Hunza to Join Pakistan Army and has the honor to become first Female Major.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 741855
> 
> 
> 
> No word.


He's an Indian soldier.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sifar zero

Reichsmarschall said:


> He's an Indian soldier.


Soldiers are soldiers they give the same sacrifices from whichever country they are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Feelings are universal.


----------



## Inception-06

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 741855
> 
> 
> 
> No word.



Its Indian Fauji !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Sifar zero said:


> Soldiers are soldiers they give the same sacrifices from whichever country they are.


Yeah but the name of this thread is

*Pakistan Army | News and Discussions*
so please keep it only about Pak army.
*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raja Porus

Reichmarshal said:


> Around a 1000, give or take a few, mostly on training positions.
> No regts/units deployed.


Was the regt providing flank protection to the French bde during Desert Storm, Guides cav? And was it shipped specially for this purpose and with which tanks was it equipped?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Reichmarshal

No PA troops were involved in any offensive ops against the Iraqis in any of the gulf wars.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raja Porus

Reichmarshal said:


> No PA troops were involved in any offensive ops against the Iraqis in any of the gulf wars.


But Tariq khan in an interview said that he was providing flank protection to a French bde.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Reichmarshal

He might be doing that in a holding/defensive position within the boarders of Saudi arabia

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Sifar zero

Which unit is this??

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Yasser76

Sifar zero said:


> Which unit is this??
> View attachment 742118



Pak cadets at RMAS

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Sifar zero

I once watched Star wars the Clone Wars Episode on Umbara.In this episode the CO of the clones was actually a enemy spy and he gave reckless orders in order to damage the clones the same is here in Pakistan.Bajwa is probabbly a enemy spy soo many attacks in soo less time and he does not care.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*General Sir Nicholas Patrick Carter, Chief of Defence Staff (CDS), UK called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS), today.*



*Rawalpindi - May 10, 2021
No PR-86/2021-ISPR*



General Sir Nicholas Patrick Carter, Chief of Defence Staff (CDS), UK called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS), today.
During the meeting matters of mutual interest, regional security situation particularly current developments in Afghan Peace Process and measures to further enhance bilateral and defence cooperation were discussed. COAS also offered condolences on sad demise of His Royal Highness Prince Philip, the Duke of Edinburgh and said that the world has lost a highly respected friend.
Visiting dignitary appreciated Pakistan’s sincere efforts for peace and stability in the region, especially the Afghan Peace Process. COAS thanked the dignitary for UK’s contribution towards fight against COVID-19 in Pakistan and said that Pakistan Army greatly values its friendly relations with the UK.


-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-





















        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*General Qamar Jawed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS), visited Kabul, Afghanistan for a day long official visit today.*



*Rawalpindi - May 10, 2021
No PR-87/2021-ISPR*



General Qamar Jawed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS), visited Kabul, Afghanistan for a day long official visit today. He held meeting with H.E Ashraf Ghani, President of Afghanistan. General Sir Nicholas Patrick Carter, Chief of the Defence Staff UK was also present during the meeting.
Matters of mutual interest, current developments in Afghan Peace Process, enhanced bilateral security & defence cooperation and need for effective border management between the two brotherly countries were discussed. COAS reiterated that a peaceful Afghanistan means a peaceful region in general and a peaceful Pakistan in particular. We will always support "Afghan led-Afghan Owned" Peace Process based on mutual consensus of all stakeholders. Afghan President thanked COAS for a meaningful discussion and appreciated Pakistan's sincere & positive role in Afghan Peace Process.
Later, COAS also called on H.E. Dr Abdullah Abdullah, Chairman of the High Council for National Reconciliation of Afghanistan and discussed matters related to Afghan Peace Process.
Lieutenant General Faiz Hamid, Director General Inter Services Intelligence, accompanied COAS during the visit.


-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391768958076952581





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391768967505657864





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391768978087890946







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391769003895533569







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391769017208262658







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391769030931984385


----------



## ghazi52

Chairman of the High Council for National Reconciliation Abdullah Abdullah walks with Army Chief Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa and DG ISI Lt Gen Faiz Hameed, in Kabul, Afghanistan, May 10, 2021.


----------



## Primus

Sifar zero said:


> I once watched Star wars the Clone Wars Episode on Umbara.In this episode the CO of the clones was actually a enemy spy and he gave reckless orders in order to damage the clones the same is here in Pakistan.Bajwa is probabbly a enemy spy soo many attacks in soo less time and he does not care.


Unfortunately for you, bajwa does not have 4 arms, wields double edged light sabres and is named Pong Krell. And pong Krell wasn't an enemy spy per say. He was a jedi that was corrupted by the visions of the future where he saw order 66.

Bajwa is not that. You do know bajwa did order radd ul fassad right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sifar zero

Huffal said:


> Unfortunately for you, bajwa does not have 4 arms, wields double edged light sabres and is named Pong Krell. And pong Krell wasn't an enemy spy per say. He was a jedi that was corrupted by the visions of the future where he saw order 66.
> 
> Bajwa is not that. You do know bajwa did order radd ul fassad right?


I was just simplifying for the guys here who have not watched Star wars.
Care to explain the everyday attacks happening?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Primus

Sifar zero said:


> I was just simplifying for the guys here who have not watched Star wars.
> Care to explain the everyday attacks happening?


I will try to explain the everyday attacks happening to the best of my knowledge. (considering how I am not in the military or isi I can't give you an exact reason).

Remember what happened before these attacks? We were hitting the ttp and BLA terrorists hard. We were killing off their troops and commanders and constantly raiding their ammo dumps.

And now with the US withdrawal and afghan peace process, a certain someone is feeling desperate.

So... What do you do? You coordinate multiple attacks on FC patrols, policemen etc. All in quick succession to make out that your force is strong and can cause a dent to the military they are fighting.

The last time they did a major terror attack to cause a sort of dent in oue military was in 2014...APS.

And what happened afterwards? We kicked their ***. Hard.

That is exactly what's going to happen. They have killed a lot of soldiers in the past week. And looking at our history with retaliations, I think it's safe to say our military is going to skin them all alive now. Be it air strikes in Afghanistan on terror camps or multiple SSG raids, something big will happen against those terrorists and their supporters inshallah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel

GC Ali Adeel Zafar representing Pakistan army in Turkish Military Academy amongst 22 countries. He’s first Pakistani in Turkish military academy to passout this year and he’s nominee for best Allied Cadet of the Year. 

A great honour

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 742854
> GC Ali Adeel Zafar representing Pakistan army in Turkish Military Academy amongst 22 countries. He’s first Pakistani in Turkish military academy to passout this year and he’s nominee for best Allied Cadet of the Year.
> 
> A great honour


We should bring this style of uniform back to the PA and PAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Dreamer.

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> We should bring this style of uniform back to the PA and PAF.


We should force the navy to abandon this style of uniform.


----------



## iLION12345_1

Dreamer. said:


> We should force the navy to abandon this style of uniform.


That’s not our navies uniform. Ours is white. That’s from the country Hes in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dreamer.

iLION12345_1 said:


> That’s not our navies uniform. Ours is white. That’s from the country Hes in.


Lol, i know that already. You didn't get my point.
I was replying to Bilal's post, there's a reason he didn't mention navy

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pak-US ties to further strengthen in future: COAS*







https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk


*Web Desk*
May 12, 2021



Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa, on Wednesday has said that Pakistan has helped Afghanistan to maintain peace in the region while it expects Pak-US ties to strengthen at the same time. 

According to the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa met with US Secretary of State Angela Eagle.

As per the issued sources by ISPR, mutual cooperation between the two countries in various fields was also discussed during the meeting. The Afghan peace process and measures against Coronavirus were also discussed.

The US Secretary of State appreciated Pakistan's continued efforts for peace and stability in the region. She said that cooperation between the two countries would be further enhanced in the future.


----------



## Amaa'n

*Thread Title is :*
* Pakistan Army | News and Discussions *

*Please keep it that way*


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Army Chief offers Eid prayers with troops at LoC - ISPR*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392767151807868929




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392767157407211520








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392767785957220352











        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*COAS spent second day of Eid with troops deployed on the Western border - ISPR*






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393202272587374593



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393202284230742020





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393229792552660992



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393229795295735810

















        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa spent 2nd day of Eid with troops deployed on Western border at Timergara Lower Dir, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa

COAS briefed on security situation & measures undertaken to ensure effective management of Pakistan-Afghan border.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited front line troops deployed along LOC and offered Eid Prayers with troops, prayed for peace & prosperity of Pakistan.

COAS hailed morale of troops, devotion & operational preparedness.





















.


----------



## ghazi52

Commander 2 Corps Multan,
Lt General Muhammad Waseem Ashraf, has been reassigned Command of Pakistan Army Southern Command.

Lt Gen Ashraf is now Commander of both 2 Corps Multan & Commander South Command.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Dreamer.

Isn't that position usually given to corps commander Quetta? Is this a temporary change or will it be Corps Commander Multan from now on?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## syed_yusuf

When is bajwa retiring


----------



## Inception-06

syed_yusuf said:


> When is bajwa retiring


 Why ?


----------



## ghazi52

“Work hard in Silence, let Success be your noise”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## syed_yusuf

Inception-06 said:


> Why ?


Just wondering, he had an extension of 3 years , just wondering when is that expiring

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

syed_yusuf said:


> Just wondering, he had an extension of 3 years , just wondering when is that expiring


27th Nov 2022 .

*General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited a Military Test Site in Kharkiv region of Ukraine and witnessed field tests of various weapons and equipment, today.*



*Rawalpindi - May 20, 2021
No PR-89/2021-ISPR*



General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited a Military Test Site in Kharkiv region of Ukraine and witnessed field tests of various weapons and equipment, today.
COAS took keen interest in the tests and appreciated the performance of all ranks associated with the projects.* COAS said that defence cooperation between both countries has always been traditionally an important component of our bilateral relations. Pakistan is keen to enhance defence cooperation with Ukraine on the basis of Transfer of Technology (ToT) and Joint Ventures (JVs) in future as both sides can benefit from each other's experience.*


-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395381389088919553




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395381392901648388





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395391229488242692




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395391234257084420

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan keen to bolster defence ties with Ukraine: Gen Qamar*

Army chief says Islamabad attaches great importance to bilateral ties with Kyiv


News Desk 
May 20, 2021





PHOTO: ISPR

Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa, during an official visit to Ukraine, has said that Pakistan attaches great importance to furthering bilateral relations with the country and believes that both nations would develop meaningful and long term relationship through enhanced cooperation, according to a statement issued by the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR).

The military's media wing said that the army chief visited the Cabinet of Ministers of Ukraine where he held separate meetings with Prime Minister Shmyhal Denys and Deputy Prime Minister and Minister for Strategic Industries Uruskyi Oleh.






During the meetings, the ISPR said, matters of mutual interest, regional security situation including recent developments in the Afghan peace process and enhanced bilateral and defence cooperation in various fields were discussed.

Both dignitaries appreciated Pakistan's contributions to conflict prevention in the region, especially the Afghan peace process, the statement added.








Earlier, Gen Qamar also called on Minister of Defence Taran Andrii, Chief of the General Staff of the Armed Forces Lieutenant General Serhii Korniichuk, Commander of the Army of the Armed Forces Lieutenant General Oleksandr Syrskyi and Avakov Arsen Minister of Internal Affairs.


----------



## mingle

T80 tanks also Gen Sb witnessed SKIF antitank missle demonstration

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cool_Soldier

Alkhalid 2 -Engine and other parts deal looks going to be finalised with Ukraine.


----------



## ghazi52

Types Of Uniform Of Pakistan Army Left To Right. 

1) Mess Kit 
2) CCD (Camouflage Uniform) 
3) Khaki (Office Uniform) 
4) Ceremonial Dress.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

Oplot in our future?

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Reichmarshal

nothing as such.
even if PA was foolish enough, Ukraine is in no position to deliver.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## untitled

Are curved swords used as a ceremonial sword anywhere in the Pakistani army? Like the ones shown on the army logo?
@PanzerKiel


----------



## PanzerKiel

untitled said:


> Are curved swords used as a ceremonial sword anywhere in the Pakistani army? Like the ones shown on the army logo?
> @PanzerKiel


Nopes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## untitled

PanzerKiel said:


> Nopes.


Has there ever been suggestions of changing the "Sword of Honour" or other ceremonial swords to curved ones or are they just impractical on the parade ground?

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Reichmarshal said:


> nothing as such.
> even if PA was foolish enough, Ukraine is in no position to deliver.


Why don't we switch over to Russians for tank projects? Since we want to form a bloc with Russia, China, Iran, Pakistan, Turkey etc??


----------



## iLION12345_1

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Why don't we switch over to Russians for tank projects? Since we want to form a bloc with Russia, China, Iran, Pakistan, Turkey etc??


We tried. PA Tested the T90 in Russia during the same time VT-4 and Oplot were being tested. Funding issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichmarshal

iLION12345_1 said:


> Funding issues.


Vt 4 must be have come free in the form of charity?


----------



## iLION12345_1

Reichmarshal said:


> Vt 4 must be have come free in the form of charity?


Yes. Was payed for by money earned through DHA land corruption as well as Chanda in the armored regiment.

Obviously we’re not paying all at once for the massive VT-4 tank deal. There’s is a line of credit involved through A Chinese bank, Pakistan is getting a good deal on them and paying in stages. Just like the T-129 deal is being payed for through a Turkish bank. We cannot do that with Russia, we have no such friendship with them or history of large defense deals, they probably wanted a full upfront payment or were charging more than the PA considered acceptable.

Defense deals are not as simple as calling up Putin and asking him to deliver SU-57s and T-14s to us, unlike so many Pakistanis think so. Always the same “Why doesn’t PAF order joe Biden to make F36 6th generation fighter for us?” kind of logic. If Russia was so ready to sell us their best tank for a good price, do you really think we would be operating Al-Zarrars right now?

I would rather Pakistan buy a last generation tank from China than a next generation one from Russia and doom itself with the logistics and strings that would come with it, Russia would offer no payment or logistical support like China does, not to mention Russia is still much closer to India than it will be to Pakistan anywhere in the near future, Pakistani delusionals think we’ve already established close relations with Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Reichmarshal

So if u know all this than why would u make an ignorant statement like the above...." funding issues".
No country pays for any defence related procurement with cash, except maybe the khaleeji arabs, n that too in a very few cases. 
All are brought through loans payed over years.

I know it for a fact that when Bobby was the chief he was very concerned with the delay in procurement of tanks by AC Corps and hence conveyed a meeting of commandant HIT, corps commander 1 corps, DG AC Corps and bobby himself in chair. 
He gave them all a dressing down and asked to why it is taking so long.
In one of the conversations which went like "do u people want t 90 if u do than tell me n I will talk to Putin my self".

The main reason why we did not go for the t 90 is that this series of tanks have reached the end of its cycle life with only cosmetic upgrades available.
Plus PA had a lot better and newer tanks available, from which it could buy and it eventually did.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister Imran Khan arrives at the Inter-Services Intelligence Secretariat on May 24, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Military Command attend meeting at ISI HQs chaired by PM

CJCSC General Nadeem Raza
COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa
CNS Admiral Amjad Khan Niazi
CAS Air Chief Marshal Zaheer Ahmed Baber 
CGS Lt Gen Sahir Shamshad Mirza
DGISI Lt Gen Faiz Hameed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichmarshal

iLION12345_1 said:


> Then maybe We should have forced Bobby to become president of Pakistan if he had such a reach. No offense to the respected general, but if the armored corps has still ended up as you say it has, then did he not fail at his job too? Or did Putin tell him to put the phone down. Please don’t be unrealistic, there’s a lot more involved in a defense deal than what a country likes, wants or even needs.
> 
> I didn’t make an ignorant statement, I simply said the truth, what I said has been discussed in the VT-4 thread before. I obviously don’t mean we’re handing them a 5000 ka note when I mean cash, it simply means they want a full payment. We’re not regular customers for them and Pakistan has had issues with payment in the past, they won’t be as lenient with us as China. Even then, with no previous ties to Russia, it is much harder to make a defense deal with them and find someone to finance it than with China or Turkey, so yes, we did definitely have funding issues.
> 
> The T90 is not even close to the end of its life. The Abrams and Leo 2 designs are just as old as that, but these were specifically designed with upgradability in mind and their modernizations are still the best tanks in service today.
> 
> The T90MS (Provyv 3) is likely the best tank in the Low-weight class which Pakistan uses. Russia is still inducting those over T-14 too.
> 
> It’s armor, ERA, base armor, and APFSDS/ATGM/HEAT projectiles are significantly better than VT-4, On the other hand VT-4 has a significant electrical, mobility and technological edge, which is more down to Chinese technological industry being so advanced. I would pick a Russian tank over a Chinese one 10 times out of 10 too, if I could, as No one beats Russia in the basics of tank making. This doesn’t mean the VT-4 is a bad tank, quite the contrary, it’s also one of the best, miles better than anything india uses (they use old, original “S” variants) and it was the best option for us. However the MS is closer to the better western Leo 2A7+ and M1A2C Sep V3 designs…if you’re willing to pay for it that is.


Bobby will be president........soon

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## Reichmarshal

I dont know wt ur fascination with the Russian tank is but wt if a told u we tried it a couple of time but did not meet our expectations.....and like I said above we had better options and we chose one of them.

In a perfect world had things not gone south for the Ukrainian or by their own shenanigans, oplot was a wonderful machine with a lot of potential.

Vt 4 is an excellent machine but the chinese are cut throat businessmen first before any thing else and will go to any lengths to achieve it. So I on a personal note am very disappointed and and angry by their work ethics or should I say lack of it as at times it seems they are willing to go to extraordinary lengths to get their pound of flesh.

We need to stop seeing them as brothers and extract their pound of flesh from the cpec, as without cpec they are trapped.

And they know it.
It's time we too woke up and smelled the coffee

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## iLION12345_1

Reichmarshal said:


> I dont know wt ur fascination with the Russian tank is but wt if a told u we tried it a couple of time but did not meet our expectations.....and like I said above we had better options and we chose one of them.
> 
> In a perfect world had things not gone south for the Ukrainian or by their own shenanigans, oplot was a wonderful machine with a lot of potential.
> 
> Vt 4 is an excellent machine but the chinese are cut throat businessmen first before any thing else and will go to any lengths to achieve it. So I on a personal note am very disappointed and and angry by their work ethics or should I say lack of it as at times it seems they are willing to go to extraordinary lengths to get their pound of flesh.
> 
> We need to stop seeing them as brothers and extract their pound of flesh from the cpec, as without cpec they are trapped.
> 
> And they know it.
> It's time we too woke up and smelled the coffee


I don’t have any fascination with Russian tanks, I only look at facts and numbers. If PA really found Russian tanks to be “bad” then likely tested older T90S models or if we did test MS models there were other issues with induction, logistics would be a big one too. And of course I am not all knowing, maybe PA found issues with Russian tanks that aren’t public or I don’t know of. But we know how widely accepted they areI never called VT-4 bad either, I just made a comparison.

you’re right about the second part. 
I also don’t like the “China iron brother” narrative, they are our good allies, but obviously they will look at their national interests first, you cannot blame them for that, that’s how it should be, in fact we need to blame ourselves for being so naive that we worry about other countries and not our own national interests. We need to work together with China but Not forget to put out country first.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Akh1112

Reichmarshal said:


> Vt 4 must be have come free in the form of charity?


according to a credible Chinese insider, it was funded in large part by a gulf state.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## PakFactor

Akh1112 said:


> according to a credible Chinese insider, it was funded in large part by a gulf state.



Who? And what would be some conditions attached if this is true.


----------



## Akh1112

PakFactor said:


> Who? And what would be some conditions attached if this is true.




well i cant exactly name them, however, i dont know what conditions were attached to the sale. However i trust the person and the people that trust them.


----------



## khanasifm

Admin please take action against anyone posting Patwaris and zardaris statement 

[emoji6]


----------



## Reichmarshal

Ahmet Pasha said:


> This Bobby?
> 
> View attachment 747015
> 
> 
> Who is this Bobby??


That's booby, we're talking about bobby

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Yasser76

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Who is bobby man that's what I'm asking.



General Sharif (retd), this is what happens when we use nicknames


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Yasser76 said:


> General Sharif (retd), this is what happens when we use nicknames


Ohhh acha 
Yes he deserves to be President not the decoration piece in PMship model.

But true president in presidential system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

Reichmarshal said:


> know it for a fact that when Bobby was the chief he was very concerned with the delay in procurement of tanks by AC Corps


Wow an infantryman was concerned about tanks. That's rare. Perhaps our current one doesn't even know about rifles since politics is much more important.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Corps Commander Conference held at GHQ - ISPR*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397145010034855937



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397145028376600577



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397145030855479298



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397145032721932294



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397145034689060866



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397145037465473024

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichmarshal

Desert Fox 1 said:


> Wow an infantryman was concerned about tanks. That's rare. Perhaps our current one doesn't even know about rifles since politics is much more important.


He was the chief of the army not just infantry, it's his job to worry about the whole army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Reichmarshal said:


> He was the chief of the army not just infantry, it's his job to worry about the whole army.


Do you think if Gen Raheel was in today we would've seen new rifles for the service?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

Reichmarshal said:


> He was the chief of the army not just infantry, it's his job to worry about the whole army.


Yes, but what I've said is more than a stereotype.
One own arm and regiment does get many benefits and tge officers belonging to it. You can see Baluch for example.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Reichmarshal

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Do you think if Gen Raheel was in today we would've seen new rifles for the service?


We will be seeing new rifles very soon, it's just that they were not very high on the priority list, as PA had other very pressing issues/hardware that needed to be addressed/replaced asap. 
Guns can wait about longer, it's not like the world of guns has been set on fire and revolutionized with guns that shoot laser, the basic principle of the gun has been the same for close to 300 years.
56/g3 combo is doing alright for now.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Reichmarshal

Desert Fox 1 said:


> Yes, but what I've said is more than a stereotype.
> One own arm and regiment does get many benefits and tge officers belonging to it. You can see Baluch for example.


ab tina sa bhe apni arm/regiment/unit kay liyah nah kerey tu lanat hah Gen. Officer per.
Baki it's not much as does not make any significant difference in the greater scheme of things.
If any one was doing any thing for ones regt. Than I would say it was during Gen. Zia ul haq s time when armored corps was ruling the roost, we would see at least 4 Lt. Gen. Just From 19 Lancers.
That was making a diff. Baki they lack the balls I say to make a clear diff.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Raja Porus

Reichmarshal said:


> ab tina sa bhe apni arm/regiment/unit kay liyah nah kerey tu lanat hah Gen. Officer per.
> Baki it's not much as does not make any significant difference in the greater scheme of things.
> If any one was doing any thing for ones regt. Than I would say it was during Gen. Zia ul haq s time when we would see at least 4 Lt. Gen. From 19 Lancers.
> That was making a diff. Baki they lack the balls I say to make a clear diff.


Zia's parental regt was 19 lancers? Wasn't he of 22 cav or did he command it? I'm mixing them up.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Reichmarshal

Dont know wt armor unit he was commissioned in pre partition, but joined a guides cav. FF unit post partition.
He did command 22 cav

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Do you think if Gen Raheel was in today we would've seen new rifles for the service?



It’s not Cheif who decides but rather who is cutting the check for it ? ordinary people, country cannot pay its short term debt that is maturing And borrowing left and right to pay debt [emoji23]


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Reichmarshal said:


> We will be seeing new rifles very soon, it's just that they were not very high on the priority list, as PA had other very pressing issues/hardware that needed to be addressed/replaced asap.
> Guns can wait about longer, it's not like the world of guns has been set on fire and revolutionized with guns that shoot laser, the basic principle of the gun has been the same for close to 300 years.
> 56/g3 combo is doing alright for now.


What about new air defence. Haqeeqat TV is like we're gonna get S500 next month. He says that every month.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Dreamer.

Reichmarshal said:


> Bobby will be president........soon


I hope to God, No! We've had enough 'bobbies' as presidents already. He is better off licking boots sorry i mean jubba/Aba heading an 'islamic' military alliance that has already liberated both kashmir and palestine.


----------



## Raja Porus

Dreamer. said:


> I hope to God, No! We've had enough 'bobbies' as presidents already. He is better off licking boots sorry i mean jubba/Aba heading an 'islamic' military alliance that has already liberated both kashmir and palestine.


Not an intelligent comment, friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## fatman17

Sky Guardian 1 
Pakistan [emoji1191] and Egypt [emoji1093]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

fatman17 said:


> Sky Guardian 1
> Pakistan [emoji1191] and Egypt [emoji1093]
> View attachment 747963
> View attachment 747964
> View attachment 747965
> View attachment 747966


Why we exercising with these tribal nationalists?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

Both paf ans paa in the exercise not sure of Egyptian af is also involved

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Guy

khanasifm said:


> Both paf ans paa in the exercise not sure of Egyptian af is also involved


I think in Egypt the air defence force is a separate branch of the military.


----------



## khanasifm

Hassan Guy said:


> I think in Egypt the air defence force is a separate branch of the military.



Air Force can participate and generate sorties to simulate air threats

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dreamer.

Desert Fox 1 said:


> Not an intelligent comment, friend.


Ok friend, but that's a matter of opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

Dreamer. said:


> Ok friend, but that's a matter of opinion.


Wow, such a civilized reply despite opposite opinions. That's rare here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

RAWALPINDI: Armed forces on Friday have paid a tribute to all those involved in establishing credible minimum nuclear deterrence in Pakistan.

In a post on social-networking website Twitter on Youm-e-Takbeer, the director general in Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) stated, "23 years ago on this day, Pakistan restored balance of power in the region by successfully establishing credible minimum nuclear deterrence."

Armed forces and the nation paid tribute to all those involved in making that dream come true, the military's media wing wrote. It is to be mentioned here that Youm-e-Takbeer, the celebration of Pakistan's atomic explosions in 1998, was being observed on Friday with a pledge to make the country economically and militarily strong.

The day is commemorated every year on May 28 to remember the conduction of nuclear tests on the very day, in 1998, making seventh nuclear nation of the world and first Islamic state equipped with nuclear arsenal.

Pakistan had conducted nuclear tests in Rasko hills of Chaghi district of Balochistan in response to five nuclear explosions conducted by India, threatening the security of Pakistan.

These nuclear tests gave a clear message to the world that despite Pakistan is a peace loving country but it cannot ignore its defence needs and is capable of meeting any challenge.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan [emoji1191] UN Peace Keepers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Today on UN Int’l Day OfPeaceKeepers we remember the sacrifices of our Martyrs who paid the ultimate sacrifice,

Our Martyrs OurHeroes

157 Pakistan UN Peacekeepers have lost their lives while serving under the UN

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## fatman17

Women peacekeepers


----------



## ghazi52

COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited Command & Staff College (C&SC), Quetta & addressed officers & faculty of the College

“Pakistan's resolve & determination to confront global phenomenon of terrorism by adopting whole of Nation approach” COAS..


----------



## ghazi52

*PM: Army successfully deterred nefarious designs of enemies*

by The Frontier Post







Written by The Frontier Post


QUETTA: Prime Minister Imran Khan Tuesday said the Pakistan Army produced unmatched results when pitched against its adversaries and successfully deterred the nefarious designs of the country’s enemies.

The prime minister was addressing the participants of staff course here at the Command and Staff College, an ISPR press release shared by the PM Office Media Wing said.

He said the country’s defence was impregnable due to the professionalism of battle-hardened armed forces of Pakistan.

He also deliberated upon his vision of future of Pakistan where the rule of law, across the board accountability and justice were order of the day.

Establishment of a prosperous state in line with the Islamic principles and ideology of great leaders like Allama Iqbal and Quaid-e-Azam could be achieved only if they worked hard consistently as a nation, he added.

The prime minister said the government had made all-out efforts for making progress in various sectors like agriculture, industry, technology and automation.

He advised participant officers to pursue their dreams without fear of failure to achieve their objectives.
Earlier upon his arrival at the Command & Staff College Quetta, the prime minister was received by Chief of the Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa and Comma-nder Quetta Corps Lieuten-ant General Sarfraz Ali.

In an earlier event, Prime Minister Imran Khan said that with Gross Domestic Product (GDP) growth, estimated at around 4% during the current fiscal (2020-21), the country had been steered out of economic hardships and was set to achieve further growth in the upcoming year.

“I have good news to share with you that the country is coming out of economic hardships. The GDP growth is estimated at around 4% and has been made public,” Imran Khan said while speaking to a gathering here at Quaid Residency.

He regretted that the opposition parties, which had been claiming about the government’s failure for the last two and half years, were now disputing the GDP growth figure.

“In fact, the opposition parties want the present government to fail in economic terms, as they fear that if the government succeeds, their politicking would end,” he remarked.


----------



## ghazi52

COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited 12 Corps Headquarters Quetta today.

On arrival, COAS was received by, Commander 12 Corps Quetta, Lt General Sarfraz Ali

COAS was given a detailed briefing on security situation...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=4394340640599122

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

@Blacklight @PanzerKiel @Irfan Baloch Absolutely enjoy the fact that across every organization in the entire world from Microsoft to PA - there are always faces to spot with folks that look like either they just there to smile and wave or others who have no idea what they are doing or those waiting patiently for the coffee/chai and biscuits.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*One Army and countless fronts*


by The Frontier Post


Prime Minister Imran Khan said that the Pakistan Army produced unmatched results when pitched against its adversaries and successfully deterred the nefarious designs of the country’s enemies.

The Prime Minister made these remarks while addressing the participants of the staff course at the Command and Staff College Quetta on Tuesday. He noted that the country’s defence was invincible due to the professionalism of battle-hardened Armed Forces of Pakistan.

He also deliberated upon his vision of future of Pakistan where the rule of law, across the board accountability and justice would be order of the day. The Prime Minister observed that establishment of a prosperous state in line with the Islamic principles and ideology of great leaders like Quaid-e-Azam and Allama Muhammad Iqbal could be achieved only if they worked hard consistently as a nation.

The Prime Minister said the government had made all-out efforts for making progress in various sectors like agriculture, industry, technology, and automation. He advised the course participants to pursue their dreams without fear of failure to achieve their objectives.

Pakistan Army is the nation’s most disciplined, highly organized, well trained, and responsive institution. Its prime role is defense and security of the country; however, it has been called upon for the jobs which were well beyond the scope of their duties. Being an ideological and national Army, it remained committed to defend the country’s geographical territories while upholding Country’s Islamic ideology. Prime Minister is the head of the government and his comments regarding Pakistan Army matters a lot, because he knows better than anyone else that what his Army is doing 24/7 for the defence and nation building of the State.

During the last seven decades of Pakistan’s history, Pakistan Army fought three main battles with its eternal enemy India besides over three decades along military conflict with India in Siachen Glacier, the world highest battlefield. The Pakistan Army is the first Combatant Force of the world which successfully defeated the terrorism in the most difficult terrain of the country.

Pakistan Army played a significant role during the natural calamities in the country such as flood, earthquake, locust attack and coronavirus pandemic. Pakistan Military also remained available to the government at the time of need such as maintenance of law and order, national census, election duty, desalt of the irrigation system, revival of the WAPDA and vaccination drive against polio in the far flung areas of the country.

In the field of nation building, Pakistan Army remained at fore front in construction of roads, bridges, provision of educational facilities and communication facilities in certain areas including Azad Kashmir, and Gilgit-Baltistan, water supply schemes and medical facilities in remote areas of former FATA and Balochistan.

National Logistic Cell (NLC), Frontier Works organization (FWO), Special Communication Organization (SCO) all are the subsidiaries of the Pakistan Army, which not only fulfil the wartime requirements of Pakistan Army but also playing an appreciable role in development of the less developed areas such as former FATA, Balochistan, and Azad Kashmir. 

Besides these internal fronts, Pakistan Army is continuously facing aggression from country’s Eastern border, a threat of cross border attacks at Durand line and an uncomfortable border management with Iran. Pakistan Army is like an ironclad against our national enemies. Pakistan Army is a symbol of national integration, unity, and pride and proved to be the guarantee of the national security and sovereignty of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee, General Nadeem Raza addressed the participants of National Security and War Course, at National Defence University (NDU) Islamabad.

"Pakistan Armed Forces face a multitude of challenges which demand a well-considered response strategy. Dilating upon the Revolution in Military Affairs CJCSC said, World is now witnessing introduction of autonomous & semi-autonomous weapons & preferred mode of warfare is unannounced, undeclared & invisible (Hybrid War )".

Chairman JCSC also emphasized that officers must remain focused to pursue professional excellence and should remain abreast with latest developments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*China praises Pakistan’s role for peace in region*

The Frontier Post









ISLAMABAD: Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa Wednesday felicitated the Chinese Ambassador for holding grand ceremony in Beijing on the occasion of 70th Anniversary of Pak-China diplomatic relations.

Ambassador of China Nong Rong called on Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa here, said an ISPR news release.

The COAS thanked the dignitary for China’s contribution towards fight against COVID-19 and provision of vaccines to Pakistan and said that Pakistan greatly values its friendly relations with its “iron brother” China.

During the meeting, matters of mutual interest, progress on CPEC and regional security situation including latest developments in Afghan Peace Process were discussed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

RAWALPINDI: Chief of the Army Staff (COAS) Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa on Thursday appreciated efforts of the Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation (BMGF) towards polio eradication and assured the organisation of Pakistan Army’s continued support.

The army chief made these remarks during a call on paid by the chair of Polio Oversight Board, Global Polio Eradication Initiative, and president of Global Development Programme, Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation, Christopher Elias, to him here, said an Inter-Services Public Relations release.

The COAS acknowledged the services rendered by health workers for polio eradication in Pakistan and said it was a national cause and a national effort.

Mr Elias conveyed the foundation’s appreciation for Pakistan Army for supporting the national polio drive and ensuring proper reach and coverage of polio campaigns this year, particularly through involvement of community leaders and influencers.

Moreover, the BMGF official appreciated Pakistan’s successful Covid-19 pandemic campaign and Pakistan Army’s tremendous contribution to bring it within the manageable level.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

You need me on the wall

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan [emoji1191]

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*CJCSC is on official visit to Jordan - ISPR*










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1403596336893550593


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1403596356338425857


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1403596373589565440



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1403626644321996801





        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*COAS visited Sialkot and Kotli - ISPR*


General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Sialkot and Kotli . At Sialkot, COAS attended closing session of Corps level war game where he was briefed on planning parameters and conduct modalities of the exercise. The war game was based on defensive operations cycle of a corps under conventional battle field environment in line with Operational and Planning Directives of Pakistan army. COAS appreciated sound planning and befitting application of varying operational response options to crystallise future plans in view of evolving threat matrix. Earlier on his arrival COAS was received by Corps Commander Lieutenant General Syed Asim Munir.

COAS also visited troops undergoing field training near Kotli at the conclusion of Corps level Field exercise “Taskheer-e-Jabal”. COAS was briefed about conduct of ongoing exercise aimed at enhancing preparedness of formations for various defensive and offensive manoeuvres in mountainous/ semi mountainous terrain. Troops rehearsed tactical/ operational responses to various contingencies under testing conditions. COAS also interacted with the participating troops. Appreciating hard work, high morale and professionalism of troops, COAS expressed satisfaction over conduct of the exercise. Realistic and futuristic training corresponding to evolving threat is imperative for maintaining operational readiness, COAS remarked. Earlier on his arrival COAS was received by Corps Commander Lieutenant General Azhar Abbas.








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1403645994332409858


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1403645316549722113


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1403644875086696449




        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Raja Porus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1404090269298053122

Reactions: Sad Sad:
7


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

General Nadeem Raza, Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee, who is on official visit to Egypt, called on General Abdel Fattah Elsisi (Retd), President of Egypt. Matters of bilateral military cooperation including security, counter-terrorism and prevailing regional environment were discussed during the meetings. President conveyed his feelings of high esteem for Pakistan Armed Forces and said that he valued brotherly relations between both the countries. Chairman JCSC also reiterated that Pakistan is keen to expand its existing bilateral military to military cooperation with Egypt. The dignitaries lauded the professionalism of Pakistan Armed Forces and acknowledged their sacrifices in fight against terrorism. Chairman JCSC also had separate meetings with General Mohamed Ahmed Zaki, Minister of Defence & Commander-in-Chief of Egyptian Armed Forces and Chiefs of the Tri-Services. Chairman JCSC led the 2nd Round of Defence and Security Talks. CJCSC highlighted the positive role of Pakistan in countering violent extremism, regional stability, connectivity and it's impact on the region and beyond. Chairman JCSC also shared Pakistan’s contributions and efforts for peace and stability in Afghanistan. Earlier upon arrival at Ministry of Defence, Chairman JCSC was presented Guard of Honour by a smartly turned out contingent of Egyptian Armed Forces.












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1404697228653039618






        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram






        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## ghazi52

General Nadeem Raza, Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee (CJCSC), who is on official visit to Egypt, called on, General Abdel Fattah Elsisi (Retd), President of #Egypt


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Two days long 78th Formation Commanders’ Conference was held at GHQ - ISPR*
Two days long 78th Formation Commanders’ Conference was held at GHQ. General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) presided the conference which was attended by Corps Commanders, Principal Staff Officers and all Formation Commanders of Pakistan Army. Participants were briefed on prevalent geo-strategic environment, challenges to national security and own strategy in response to evolving threat. Participants held detailed discussion on a host of professional matters. Forum was also briefed on the cutting edge technologies being harnessed to modernise Army’s outfits besides up-gradation of logistics infrastructure corresponding to emerging operational imperatives. COAS expressed satisfaction over progress of the stabilization operations across Pakistan following the successes of Operation Radd-ul-Fasaad. Forum paid rich tribute to the resilient nation particularly the people of tribal areas for their supreme sacrifices in the war against terrorism. Forum also reviewed progress on transition and uplift of the Newly Merged Districts of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and socio-economic development in Balochistan as a dividend of hard-earned peace and stability. 
Reviewing the prevailing situation on Eastern Border and latest developments in IIOJ&K, forum expressed complete solidarity with Kashmiri people in their just struggle for the inalienable right to self-determination as enshrined in UNSC Resolutions. Forum was also apprised on Pakistan’s meaningful support to Afghan Peace Process and stringent measures being taken for enhancing border security. COAS laid special emphasis on maintaining high standards of operational preparedness along the LOC / Working Boundary and Pak-Afghan International Border in the wake of evolving geo-strategic milieu. 
COAS appreciated high standard of training displayed by formations during various exercises besides excellent performance of officers and troops participating in international training events and competitions. COAS commended the formations for their constant focus on training and high state of morale which augments their operational readiness. 
COAS appreciated formations for their all-out support to national response for tackling COVID-19 pandemic, Locust and eradication of Polio. Pakistan Army shall continue defending and serving the nation in every possible way, COAS concluded. COAS also awarded trophies to Mangla and Multan Corps for their overall best performance in Sports and Training respectively.








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1404843745925906432


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1404843748836708354


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1404829235731181568


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram




        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## fatman17

80% defence budget

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

British High Commissioner to Pakistan Dr Christian Turner acknowledged Pakistan's efforts for peace and stability in the region in a meeting with Chief of the Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa on Friday, according to a statement from the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR).

During the meeting, Turner "acknowledged Pakistan’s continuous efforts for peace and stability in the region and pledged to further enhance bilateral relations between both the countries," said the statement from the military's media wing.


----------



## ghazi52

COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa, visited Artillery Centre،
COAS installed, Lt General Muhammad Abdul Aziz, Commander 4 Corps as Colonel Commandant of Artillery Corps Lt Gen Asif Ghafoor, who is also from Regiment of Artillery was present during the ceremony۔

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

I think artillery is considered supporting arms vs fighting or primary like infantry and armor. It it’s folks like tikka khan made it to the top [emoji6]

Other supporting arms like engineers or supply etc no one made it to the [emoji772]

It’s just number game till one star and then it’s becomes a filtration process

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## razgriz19

It would be efficient if the equipment of each soldier is exactly the same the U.S army soldiers carry and the cost is still 13k

Otherwise it's not an accurate comparison. It just says less equipment and shitty pay which is true


fatman17 said:


> 80% defence budget
> View attachment 754532


----------



## Raja Porus

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
Sat fair sat. Lol. Sound of 12.7 in the background is so dominating

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

khanasifm said:


> I think artillery is considered supporting arms vs fighting or primary like infantry and armor. It it’s folks like tikka khan made it to the top [emoji6]
> 
> Other supporting arms like engineers or supply etc no one made it to the [emoji772]
> 
> It’s just number game till one star and then it’s becomes a filtration process


Tikka and Musharaf are from Artillery... 
Gen Musa is originally from Hazara Pioneers.... 
General Zia uddin, who was made COAS in place of Gen Musharaf is from Engineers....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel

PanzerKiel said:


> Tikka and Musharaf are from Artillery...
> Gen Musa is originally from Hazara Pioneers....
> General Zia uddin, who was made COAS in place of Gen Musharaf is from Engineers....


General Ehsan ul Haq, was from air defense, rose to four star rank as CJSC.
General Sawar Khan, four star, VCOAS, 1 SP Artillery regiment

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel

What Is Army ??
Army is:-
When a cold and shivering jawan gets
you a cup of hot tea on a patrol break
at 13,000 feet.
When your sixth sense tells you there is something wrong with a guy at 50
meters.
When you meet with an accident and
the first thing you check is the
serviceability of your legs.
When you speak the language of your boys.
When you sit from dusk to dawn in an
ambush on Eid Day, you know
army is giving you the red rose.
When you are a master at pump stove,
lanterns, solar lights, bukharis and travelling in trains without
reservations.
When you know more about cramps
and cold injuries than your average
doctor.
When your pain submits to your will.
When you find it funny when your
relative says he’s going on a holiday to a hill station.
When your profession is a matter of
discussion during marriage proposals.
When you know the real meaning of
camouflage, in field, in parties, in unit
routine and in your own house. 
When you can live, anywhere, with
anybody, on anything that nature can
offer.
When you know this LMG will be re-
sited by everybody up the ladder, till it
comes back to where you had sited it initially.
When somebody asks, “Do you play
Golf?” and you look at the brass on
your shoulder and say “Not yet!”
When you are the biggest consumer of
foot powder, DMP oil, water sterilization kit, ORS packets and Meals ready to Eat in the Army.
When you gave it all that you have got,
and some more.
When you are the only one to get
trained in bayonet fighting. And expect it to happen.
When your girlfriend thinks you are
Rambo, Commando, Gladiator and
Braveheart, all rolled into one. Your
Commanding Officer, by the way,
thinks you are none. 
When you get lost in a multiplex with
signboards but are at ease in a jungle
with a compass.
When you can die for, what you have lived for.
That's Pakistan Army. People Call It Fear. We Call It Life

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
4 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## PakCan

fatman17 said:


> 80% defence budget
> View attachment 754532


Maybe in this area we don't have to be number one and can spend money to protect our soldiers. War on terror started in 2001 but our military didn't change the way our soldiers travel/patrol the area. MRAP or similar vehicles should be provided to protect the most important asset the army, The Soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

PanzerKiel said:


> When somebody asks, “Do you play
> Golf?” and you look at the brass on
> your shoulder and say “Not yet!”


Have seen that quite too often 🤣🤣


PanzerKiel said:


> When you know this LMG will be re-
> sited by everybody up the ladder, till it
> comes back to where you had sited it initially


Heard about that too.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Sifar zero

PanzerKiel said:


> What Is Army ??
> Army is:-
> When a cold and shivering jawan gets
> you a cup of hot tea on a patrol break
> at 13,000 feet.
> When your sixth sense tells you there is something wrong with a guy at 50
> meters.
> When you meet with an accident and
> the first thing you check is the
> serviceability of your legs.
> When you speak the language of your boys.
> When you sit from dusk to dawn in an
> ambush on Eid Day, you know
> army is giving you the red rose.
> When you are a master at pump stove,
> lanterns, solar lights, bukharis and travelling in trains without
> reservations.
> When you know more about cramps
> and cold injuries than your average
> doctor.
> When your pain submits to your will.
> When you find it funny when your
> relative says he’s going on a holiday to a hill station.
> When your profession is a matter of
> discussion during marriage proposals.
> When you know the real meaning of
> camouflage, in field, in parties, in unit
> routine and in your own house.
> When you can live, anywhere, with
> anybody, on anything that nature can
> offer.
> When you know this LMG will be re-
> sited by everybody up the ladder, till it
> comes back to where you had sited it initially.
> When somebody asks, “Do you play
> Golf?” and you look at the brass on
> your shoulder and say “Not yet!”
> When you are the biggest consumer of
> foot powder, DMP oil, water sterilization kit, ORS packets and Meals ready to Eat in the Army.
> When you gave it all that you have got,
> and some more.
> When you are the only one to get
> trained in bayonet fighting. And expect it to happen.
> When your girlfriend thinks you are
> Rambo, Commando, Gladiator and
> Braveheart, all rolled into one. Your
> Commanding Officer, by the way,
> thinks you are none.
> When you get lost in a multiplex with
> signboards but are at ease in a jungle
> with a compass.
> When you can die for, what you have lived for.
> That's Pakistan Army. People Call It Fear. We Call It Life


Does PA use MRE or just Bakray ka ghost with our good old naan?Since I have not heard of MRE's in PA and IA.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Sifar zero said:


> Does PA use MRE or just Bakray ka ghost with our good old naan?Since I have not heard of MRE's in PA and IA.


MREs have been there for decades now... 








Pakistani MRE and other Field Rations.


The management of PANA Force Foods has rich history and experience spreading over two hundred years to its credit in handling food items and dealing with food related services. Improvement in quality of food has been a consistent endearvour which resulted in creation of country's largest cook's...



defence.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

khanasifm said:


> I think artillery is considered supporting arms vs fighting or primary like infantry and armor. It it’s folks like tikka khan made it to the top [emoji6]
> 
> Other supporting arms like engineers or supply etc no one made it to the [emoji772]
> 
> It’s just number game till one star and then it’s becomes a filtration process









A number of changes in Arty uniform have been approved by COAS, to acknowledge Artillery's outstanding contributions and sacrifices in combat operations. 
Red backing (چندی) for cap badge, as well as ranks; blue lanyard; gun metallic ranks, cap badge and buttons on Khaki uniform; leather belt for offrs and ceremonial guards.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 754892
> 
> 
> A number of changes in Arty uniform have been approved by COAS, to acknowledge Artillery's outstanding contributions and sacrifices in combat operations.
> Red backing (چندی) for cap badge, as well as ranks; blue lanyard; gun metallic ranks, cap badge and buttons on Khaki uniform; leather belt for offrs and ceremonial guards.


Was just going to post it. My father sent it to me.😁
Edited the pic myself of PERSEC although it is available everywhere without it.






Sifar zero said:


> Bakray ka ghost with our good old naan


Is there anything better than it? I don't think so....

Btw armoured corps should also have a fancier uniform especially underlays. Black berett isn't enough

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A delegation led by the Chief of Army Staff of Pakistan Army, General Qamar Javed Bajwa will pay an official visit to Azerbaijan on June 20.


----------



## PakFactor

Desert Fox 1 said:


> Was just going to post it. My father sent it to me.😁
> Edited the pic myself of PERSEC although it is available everywhere without it.
> View attachment 754900
> 
> 
> Is there anything better than it? I don't think so....
> 
> Btw armoured corps should also have a fancier uniform especially underlays. Black berett isn't enough



Not bad for uniform, but got to put more beat on the bones.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

TOTAL ACTUAL DEFENSE SPENDING: 17.07 Billion USD Of this the allocations as per services are: 

Pakistan Army: 47.55% 
Pakistan Air Force: 21.26%
Inter Services Boards/Institutions: 20.32% 
Pakistan Navy: 10.85%


----------



## fatman17

ghazi52 said:


> TOTAL ACTUAL DEFENSE SPENDING: 17.07 Billion USD Of this the allocations as per services are:
> 
> Pakistan Army: 47.55%
> Pakistan Air Force: 21.26%
> Inter Services Boards/Institutions: 20.32%
> Pakistan Navy: 10.85%


Not too sure about the figures


----------



## Reichmarshal

khanasifm said:


> I think artillery is considered supporting arms vs fighting or primary like infantry and armor. It it’s folks like tikka khan made it to the top [emoji6]
> 
> Other supporting arms like engineers or supply etc no one made it to the [emoji772]
> 
> It’s just number game till one star and then it’s becomes a filtration process


Gen. Gracy PA first chief was from the Corps. of engineers.
Gen. Ziauddin butt whom nawaz sharif had appointed as the army chief was also from the Corps of Engineers.

Corps of Engineers is "Always first into the battle and last to leave".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raja Porus

Reichmarshal said:


> Always first into the battle and last to leave".


That's what my maternal grandfather used to say" first In, last out".
Are there engr bdes with mech inf divs as well like armd and mech divs?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichmarshal

Desert Fox 1 said:


> That's what my maternal grandfather used to say" first to enter,last to leave".
> Are there engr bdes with mech inf divs as well like armd and mech divs?


engineers are attached with all formations of PA, big or small.
no one can move without them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

Reichmarshal said:


> Gen. Gracy PA first chief was from the Corps. of engineers.
> Gen. Ziauddin butt whom nawaz sharif had appointed as the army chief was also from the Corps of Engineers.
> 
> Corps of Engineers is "Always first into the battle and last to leave".



Nawaz sharif or Patwaris j no ot under discussion

Those who made it to the top ziauddin is well know Patwaris and crook so let’s not go there


----------



## Raja Porus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1406594717425491968

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichmarshal

khanasifm said:


> Nawaz sharif or Patwaris j no ot under discussion
> 
> Those who made it to the top ziauddin is well know Patwaris and crook so let’s not go there


Wt u state is non sensical and bs at best
Ziauddin butt was a fine officer who made to the top due to hard work and brilliance. The only reason why nawaz selected him is due to his kashmiri roots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

Reichmarshal said:


> Wt u state is non sensical and bs at best
> Ziauddin butt was a fine officer who made to the top due to hard work and brilliance. The only reason why nawaz selected him is due to his kashmiri roots.



Yeah and colluded against a sitting Cheif, Patwaris + patwari in uniform = patwari  


Same patwari father trying to buy Asif nawaz 

Know Patwaris , zardaris an other very well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

ghazi52 said:


> Pakistan Navy: 10.85%


No wonder nothing happened in procurement department of PN for 1.5 decade. The procurement officer must've had the easiest job in the world. That and the military attaches.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1406951864214736901Meeting with MOD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

AZERBAIJAN TO BUY WEAPONS FROM PAKISTAN, PAKISTAN TO TRAIN AZERBAIJANI FORCES IN MOUNTAIN WARFARE


BAKU, AZERBAIJAN... Chief of Army Staff of the Pakistan Army, General Qamar Javed Bajwa is on an official visit to Azerbaijan. At Baku, the COAS met President of Azerbaijan, Ilham Aliyev.

The President said, “In the area of defence and defence industries, our countries demonstrate a very high level of partnership. We are happy to have access to the Pakistani defence industry and products and as you know we will purchase these products which will strengthen Azerbaijan’s military potential. And in the coming years I think we need to expand our military cooperation and take some other initiatives to strengthen our military partnership.”

The COAS said, “The close ties between our countries and our mutual relations with Turkey opens up enormous opportunities for our military cooperation.”

The COAS was greeted by the Azerbaijani Minister of Defence and given a guard of honour. The COAS and a high-level Pakistani military delegation held meetings with the senior defence staff of Azerbaijan on issues of expanding military cooperation. The COAS also noted that there is a wide potential for elevating the military cooperation of the two countries to a qualitatively new level. During the discussion of military cooperation, an agreement was reached on the joint use of mountain training centers, mountainous warfare training of Azerbaijani military personnel by the Pakistan Army, as well as conducting joint exercises.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

COAS Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa met with Azerbaijan’s Interior Minister & Chief of State Border Service in Baku

On 2nd day of visit, COAS had a meeting with Minister of Interior Vilayat Eyvazov & Chief of State Border Service Azerbaijan Elchin Guliyev


----------



## fatman17

Border Fencing 
2300km 
600 forts
US$500m++
Now completed 30th June 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Moon

fatman17 said:


> Border Fencing
> 2300km
> 600 forts
> US$500m++
> Now completed 30th June 2021
> View attachment 755704
> View attachment 755706
> View attachment 755707
> View attachment 755708
> View attachment 755709
> View attachment 755710
> View attachment 755711
> View attachment 755712
> View attachment 755713
> View attachment 755714
> View attachment 755715
> View attachment 755716
> View attachment 755717
> View attachment 755718
> View attachment 755720


Second step is to build walls like Turkey did, especially in areas of high infiltration.


----------



## ghazi52

High Level meeting of recently established “National Intelligence Coordination Committee” chaired by PM at Inter Services Intelligence (ISI) HQ Islamabad









DGISI Lt General Faiz Hameed welcomed PM Imran Khan & Federal Ministers at ISI HQ.










A comprehensive briefing followed by discussion on enhanced intelligence cooperation was held. Prime Minister appreciated the ongoing efforts and expressed satisfaction over the performance of National Intelligence Coordination Committee.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) on a day long official visit to the Republic of Turkey called on H.E. General Hulusi Akar (R), Minister of National Defence of the Republic of Turkey...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Germany pledges to enhance bilateral relations with Pakistan*


June 24, 2021.








Chief of Army Staff Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa (2nd L) in a meeting with German dignitaries, in Germany, on June 24, 2021. — ISPR

German dignitaries, in a meeting with Chief of Army staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa on Thursday, "pledged to further enhance bilateral relations between both countries", the Inter-Services Public Relations said.

According to the military's media wing, Gen Bajwa, who is on official visit to Germany, called on Heiko Maas, Federal Minister for Foreign Affairs of Germany.

Markus Potzel, Special Representative for Afghanistan and Pakistan, was also present, said the statement.
During the meeting, matters of mutual interest, the overall regional security situation — including the latest developments in the Afghan peace process — and bilateral cooperation in various fields were discussed.
Gen Bajwa said that Pakistan "attaches great importance to its relations with Germany" and expressed the desire for enhanced mutually beneficial bilateral relations, the ISPR statement said.

The German dignitaries acknowledged Pakistan's continuous efforts for peace and stability in the region and "pledged to further enhance bilateral relations between both countries".

According to the statement, later on, Gen Bajwa also visited the Command & Staff College of Germany, where he addressed students and faculty members and shared his views on "Pakistan’s Regional and Internal Security Perspective".

During the address, Gen Bajwa "apprised the audience on external and internal security challenges faced by Pakistan and measures taken in the regard to mitigate the threat", the statement said.
The army chief said that the future of enduring peace and stability in world "hinges on the ability to resolve long pending issues within the region".

"This can only be complemented through meaningful international support to take on challenging regional issues," the statement quoted Gen Bajwa as saying.

Focusing on the COVID-19 pandemic, the army chief said that Pakistan’s government along with other state institutions is "doing its best to counter the challenges faced by Pakistan".

Earlier, on arrival at Command & Staff College, Gen Bajwa was received by Major General Oliver Kohl, Commandant Bundeswehr Command & Staff College Hamburg, Germany.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

VT4 meet AKII your new name.
86 delivered out of 176 order and 300 planned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## iLION12345_1

fatman17 said:


> VT4 meet AKII your new name.
> 86 delivered out of 176 order and 300 planned.
> View attachment 756343
> View attachment 756344
> View attachment 756345
> View attachment 756346


128 have been delivered so far.
I don’t think this is the AK-2…I would assume that project is still going on as Pakistan didn’t receive TOT for VT-4. AK-1s are still being made and PA likely want a local Next-Gen tank design too. If only 300 VT-4 are being acquired then that’s definitely not enough to replace the older types, PA would need another tank post 2025 to replace AZ and Type 85 then. Which would also point towards AK-2 project continuing, unless they order 300 more of these. 
I believe We will see an AK-2, just not anytime soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS), during an official visit to Germany, called on His Excellency General Eberhard Zorn, Chief of Defence German Army, today.
Dr. Detlef Waechter, Director General for Security and Defence Policy at German Ministry of Defence was also present on the occasion.

During the meeting, matters of mutual interest, regional security situation, mutual cooperation in defence & security domain and bilateral cooperation in various fields were discussed. COAS said that Pakistan Army would like to expand bilateral defence cooperation to benefit from German expertise in training and technological advancements. It will have positive impact both on bilateral relationship between two countries as well as on regional security.

The German dignitary also commended the role of Pakistan for regional peace and security, the efforts of Pakistan Army in battling the scourge of terrorism and bringing peace and stability in the region, especially Pakistan’s role in the Afghan Peace Process. Both sides pledged to further expand defence and security cooperation at all levels.

Earlier on arrival at Ministry of Defence, COAS also laid floral wreath on the monument and was presented a Guard of Honour by a smartly turned out military contingent.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Proud of our female General Officers,

Pakistan Army promoting Equal Opportunities and Gender Equality throughout Pak Armed Forces .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reichmarshal

The number of female officers is high only in AMC n that too due to the fact that nurses too are inducted as officers and start their carriers as 2nd LT. 
This was not always the case n they were inducted as soldiers before like their male counterparts ie nursing oderlies.
But during the time of ayub khan to save the female nurses from abuse and discrimination it was decided to start their inductions as 2nd LT rather than a private.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan’s military diplomacy*


The Frontier Post








Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa said that Turkey is one of the key Muslim countries in the region and Pakistan-Turkey cooperation would have positive impact on regional peace and stability. The Army Chief observed it during his day-long official visit to Turkey. According to the Pakistan Army media wing, the COAS called on Turkish Minister of National Defence General (Retd) Hulusi Akar and other senior military leadership on Wednesday. 

The meeting covered matters of mutual interests, regional security situation including recent developments in Afghan peace process and bilateral defence and security cooperation in various fields between two countries. The COAS acknowledged the Turkish engagements with Pakistan especially the ongoing efforts for continuing the positivity for peace in the region. The dignitaries on the occasion appreciated Pakistan’s positive role for regional peace and stability, especially the Afghan peace process and pledged to continue working for better relations between two brotherly countries.

Earlier, Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa paid a two days official visit to Republic of Azerbaijan where he called on President of Azerbaijan IIham Aliyev, Defence Minister Colonel General Hasanov Zakir Asgar, Minister of Internal Affairs of Azerbaijan Colonel General Eyvazov Vilayat Suleyman Oglu and military leadership during the visit. The leadership of the two countries discussed the matters of mutual interests, bilateral defence and Security Cooperation, regional security, and recent developments in Afghan peace process. Both sides vowed to enhance bilateral military and regional cooperation between the two nations. After meeting with Azerbaijan’s leadership, the Army Chief said, the emerging geo-strategic paradigm in the region necessitated Pakistan and Azerbaijan to have close cooperation and collective response against common challenges.

Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa has paid two consecutive foreign tours of brotherly Muslim countries Azerbaijan and Turkey during recent days. The three nations have consensus on regional and international issues and have close working relationships and cooperation at international level. The regional geo-strategic landscape is changing rapidly, particularly ongoing US withdrawal from Afghanistan and lack of any consensual political arrangement in the war-torn country is posing a serious threat to peace and stability of the whole region. 

Furthermore, the United States is pressing the regional countries for provision of military bases for future operations against terrorist groups in Afghanistan. Pakistan categorically refused to provide any military base to US Special Forces or CIA for future operations in Afghanistan. Because Pakistan thinks it will increase terrorism and radicalization in the Country. However, Turkey has offered America to retain its military troops in Afghanistan for security of Hamid Karzai International Airport for the purpose of Afghanistan connectivity with the rest of the world. According to Analysts, most of the Central Asian states are not ready to honor America’s request for using their bases, however some may be agreeing to allow their space for the purpose of air lines of communications (ALOC) to the US military. 

Turkish President Recep Tayyab Erdogan suggested that Turkey and Pakistan can play their joint role in protecting Kabul international airport after US withdrawal. 

However, Pakistani leadership is not ready for any physical involvement in neighboring Afghanistan and wants to play only a supportive role in Afghan peace process. 

Some regional experts are suggesting that America is likely to use Azeri land for its military basing while using Turkmen’s airspace it can easily fulfill its intended mission in Afghanistan. Most likely, this possibility has been discussed between Pak-Turk-Azeri Troika during the recent visit of the Army Chief to both countries. However, the situation would be more readable during the coming few weeks.


----------



## Zarvan

fatman17 said:


> VT4 meet AKII your new name.
> 86 delivered out of 176 order and 300 planned.
> View attachment 756343
> View attachment 756344
> View attachment 756345
> View attachment 756346


Sir VT 4 is AL KHALID II ? @PanzerKiel


ghazi52 said:


> General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS), during an official visit to Germany, called on His Excellency General Eberhard Zorn, Chief of Defence German Army, today.
> Dr. Detlef Waechter, Director General for Security and Defence Policy at German Ministry of Defence was also present on the occasion.
> 
> During the meeting, matters of mutual interest, regional security situation, mutual cooperation in defence & security domain and bilateral cooperation in various fields were discussed. COAS said that Pakistan Army would like to expand bilateral defence cooperation to benefit from German expertise in training and technological advancements. It will have positive impact both on bilateral relationship between two countries as well as on regional security.
> 
> The German dignitary also commended the role of Pakistan for regional peace and security, the efforts of Pakistan Army in battling the scourge of terrorism and bringing peace and stability in the region, especially Pakistan’s role in the Afghan Peace Process. Both sides pledged to further expand defence and security cooperation at all levels.
> 
> Earlier on arrival at Ministry of Defence, COAS also laid floral wreath on the monument and was presented a Guard of Honour by a smartly turned out military contingent.



Germany's policy of not selling us new arms is not good. Other wise we can be big customers of Germany's small firearms and APC and few other systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Officers from Pakistan Army & Air Force are participating in U.S. CENTCOM hosted multilateral wargame “Regional Cooperation 2021”.

The exercise aims to improve capabilities between coalition forces and improve the ability to conduct joint operations while building closer ties.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

COAS in Germany

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa, visited National Defence University (NDU), Islamabad. COAS addressed participants of National Security & War Course (NSWC)-21

COAS dilated upon the evolving strategic and regional environment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410287225447792647

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa called on by Ambassador Munir Akram, Permanent Representative of #Pakistan to the United Nations, New York at #GHQ today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa calls on Speaker National Assembly of Pakistan prior to the National Security Commitee (NSC) briefing by DGISI Faiz Hameed

COAS was accompanied by,
CGS Lt Gen Sahir Shamshad Mirza,
DGISPR Major General Babar Iftikhar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Punjab Regimental Centre (PRC), today. During the visit, COAS installed Lt General Majid Ehsan, Inspector General Arms as Colonel Commandant of the Punjab Regiment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411278371229679621

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

DG ISPR
@OfficialDGISPR


Nation venerates Capt Karnal Sher Khan Shaheed, NH, on 22nd Martyrdom Anniversary. Kargil War hero from Swabi, KPK, wrote history with his blood displaying utmost valour, commitment & unwavering allegiance 2 defend the country against all odds. We are proud of him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=245747867106619

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

As per Chairman HIT, Maj. Gen. Aamir Raza, Pakistan's next generation tank #AlKhalid2, will be developed utilizing the learnings and technologies of #VT4, and incoperating them domestically to formulate future generation of Al Khalid family. [emoji1191] https://t.co/Jx2yZh7vSh
AK2 meet VT4 QED

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=798415250860627

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

@Signalian @PanzerKiel are the bismillah sets done for yet or still in use with some units? I heard between the NRTC and Harris sets they were all sent to FC or other LEs?


----------



## PanzerKiel

SQ8 said:


> @Signalian @PanzerKiel are the bismillah sets done for yet or still in use with some units? I heard between the NRTC and Harris sets they were all sent to FC or other LEs?


They are no more seen... SDR sets are there....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farooqbhai007

PanzerKiel said:


> They are no more seen... SDR sets are there....


are there any Mobile satcom vehicles in service , say some thing similar to the Indian Army;s mobile satcom terminals based on 6x4/8x4 heavy trucks , ( except the land rover and Sprinter based satcom vehicles )

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

SQ8 said:


> @Signalian @PanzerKiel are the bismillah sets done for yet or still in use with some units? I heard between the NRTC and Harris sets they were all sent to FC or other LEs?







PRC/VRC 9661 V/UHF Software Defined Radios are tactical radios capable to communicate in clear, encrypted and frequency hopping voice and data in VHF and UHF bands (30-512 MHz), and are designed to ensure electronic protection measures (transmission and communication security) by encryption and frequency hopping.

Due to the software defined architecture;

- Software Defined Radios support short and medium range tactical radio communication (CNR-Combat Net Radio), Wide Band Net¬work Radio (WBNR) to provide high speed data communication and advanced Electronic Counter Counter Measure (ECCM) techniques on the same platform.

- Existing waveforms can be upgraded

- New waveforms and features can be added

- By using different waveforms on the same radio hardware, different units can communicate with each other in the tactical field.

- 9661 V/UHF Software Defined Networking Radio (SDNR) provides continuous audio, high speed data and video communications and also supports situational awareness applications for the user in the tactical field. A wide operating frequency spectrum bandwidth of 30-512 MHz and high level Electronic Warfare Protection features provides much more field maintenance ability.

9661 V/UHF Radio is designed to be compatible to MIL-STD-810G Environmental Standards and MIL-STD-461E EMI/EMC standard.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) called on by,

His Excellency General Umit DUNDAR, Commander Turkish Land Forces at #GHQ #Rawalpindi today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 760081
> 
> PRC/VRC 9661 V/UHF Software Defined Radios are tactical radios capable to communicate in clear, encrypted and frequency hopping voice and data in VHF and UHF bands (30-512 MHz), and are designed to ensure electronic protection measures (transmission and communication security) by encryption and frequency hopping.
> 
> Due to the software defined architecture;
> 
> - Software Defined Radios support short and medium range tactical radio communication (CNR-Combat Net Radio), Wide Band Net¬work Radio (WBNR) to provide high speed data communication and advanced Electronic Counter Counter Measure (ECCM) techniques on the same platform.
> 
> - Existing waveforms can be upgraded
> 
> - New waveforms and features can be added
> 
> - By using different waveforms on the same radio hardware, different units can communicate with each other in the tactical field.
> 
> - 9661 V/UHF Software Defined Networking Radio (SDNR) provides continuous audio, high speed data and video communications and also supports situational awareness applications for the user in the tactical field. A wide operating frequency spectrum bandwidth of 30-512 MHz and high level Electronic Warfare Protection features provides much more field maintenance ability.
> 
> 9661 V/UHF Radio is designed to be compatible to MIL-STD-810G Environmental Standards and MIL-STD-461E EMI/EMC standard.
> 
> View attachment 760082


Great - hows the sound quality?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Mrc

fatman17 said:


> As per Chairman HIT, Maj. Gen. Aamir Raza, Pakistan's next generation tank #AlKhalid2, will be developed utilizing the learnings and technologies of #VT4, and incoperating them domestically to formulate future generation of Al Khalid family. [emoji1191] https://t.co/Jx2yZh7vSh
> AK2 meet VT4 QED
> View attachment 759944



Retiring tanks shud go to fc South and fc North.... 

They shud raise independent armored formations of fc to hold Western borders and give them bit of an offensive punch... Top cover shud b provided by uav

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel

SQ8 said:


> Great - hows the sound quality?


Excellent, frequency hopping, flexible wattage,, encryption, GPS module in all, handy, rugged.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SQ8

PanzerKiel said:


> Excellent, frequency hopping, flexible wattage,, encryption, GPS module in all, handy, rugged.....


Hearing it from my end user makes me extremely happy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## ghazi52

22nd Shahadat anniversary of Havaldar Lalak Jan Shaheed, Nishan-e-Haider was observed today in Ghizer (GB) Wreath laying ceremony held to pay homage for supreme sacrifice of valiant son of the soil to safeguard #Pakistan's territorial integrity & sovereignty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa, on a two day official visit to Qatar called on H.E. Doctor Khalid Bin Mohammed Al Attiyah, Deputy PM & Minister of State for Defence Affairs & Lt Gen (Pilot) Ghanim Bin Shaheen Al-Ghanim, Chief of Staff Qatar Armed Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa on Wednesday had a meeting with the Deputy Prime Minister & Minister of State for Defence Affairs of Qatar Doctor Khalid Bin Mohammed Al Attiyah as he went on a two-day official visit to the country. 

According to a statement released by the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), the Chief of Staff Qatar Armed Forces Lieutenant General (Pilot) Ghanim Bin Shaheen Al-Ghanim was also attended the meeting.

During the talks, matters of mutual interest, defence and security cooperation, and regional and geo-political environment were discussed.

The COAS said that both countries share a great history of cordial relations and a deep spirit of brotherhood, which are being transformed into an enduring partnership. COAS also appreciated the role of Qatar in the Afghan peace process.

The dignitaries also appreciated Pakistan's continuous efforts for peace and stability in the region and pledged to keep working for better relations between the two brotherly countries

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farooqbhai007

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 760081
> 
> PRC/VRC 9661 V/UHF Software Defined Radios are tactical radios capable to communicate in clear, encrypted and frequency hopping voice and data in VHF and UHF bands (30-512 MHz), and are designed to ensure electronic protection measures (transmission and communication security) by encryption and frequency hopping.
> 
> Due to the software defined architecture;
> 
> - Software Defined Radios support short and medium range tactical radio communication (CNR-Combat Net Radio), Wide Band Net¬work Radio (WBNR) to provide high speed data communication and advanced Electronic Counter Counter Measure (ECCM) techniques on the same platform.
> 
> - Existing waveforms can be upgraded
> 
> - New waveforms and features can be added
> 
> - By using different waveforms on the same radio hardware, different units can communicate with each other in the tactical field.
> 
> - 9661 V/UHF Software Defined Networking Radio (SDNR) provides continuous audio, high speed data and video communications and also supports situational awareness applications for the user in the tactical field. A wide operating frequency spectrum bandwidth of 30-512 MHz and high level Electronic Warfare Protection features provides much more field maintenance ability.
> 
> 9661 V/UHF Radio is designed to be compatible to MIL-STD-810G Environmental Standards and MIL-STD-461E EMI/EMC standard.
> 
> View attachment 760082


Looks like Panzer kiel asked the army to show us that they have the new radios , 😆


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1413185793233915912

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2579023175726966

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1413177364897468426

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Congratulations to Major Arsalan Zafar of Pakistan Army on securing 1st position amongst foreign students at the Joint Command & Staff College, Kuwait.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Doctor Mutlaq Bin Majed Al-Qahtani, Special Envoy of the Foreign Minister for Counter-Terrorism and Mediation of Conflict Resolution, State of Qatar called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa. Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at GHQ,






,


Nong Rong, Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at GHQ


----------



## Reichmarshal

ghazi52 said:


> Congratulations to Major Arsalan Zafar of Pakistan Army on securing 1st position amongst foreign students at the Joint Command & Staff College, Kuwait.
> 
> 
> View attachment 760710
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 760711


E&me inspite of being full of brilliant minds has very few staff collage seats hence most retire as LT. Col. Or seek early retirement as Maj.

So brilliant stuff from Maj . Arslan on the fact that he is a aeronautical eng. From. The Corps of E&ME and then doing well at staff collage Quetta, for him to be sent to kuwait n surpassing all their.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raja Porus

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Love Love:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel

Desert Fox 1 said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


It's a mix from old videos, some from 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

H.E Colonel General Sherali Mirzo, Defence Minister of Republic of Tajikistan called on COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa at GHQ today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415704783642664961

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Sifar zero

I have seen a lot of people on this forum implying that FC is not equipped well enough.
Can anybody tell me what equipment can we give to FC on a smaller scale to improve their combat effectiveness?
@PanzerKiel @Desert Fox 1 @iLION12345_1

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Sifar zero said:


> I have seen a lot of people on this forum implying that FC is not equipped well enough.
> Can anybody tell me what equipment can we give to FC on a smaller scale to improve their combat effectiveness?
> @PanzerKiel @Desert Fox 1 @iLION12345_1


Free hand like.... set them loose ......
Free hand = maar maar ke bhorkas nikal dena

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

Sifar zero said:


> I have seen a lot of people on this forum implying that FC is not equipped well enough.
> Can anybody tell me what equipment can we give to FC on a smaller scale to improve their combat effectiveness?
> @PanzerKiel @Desert Fox 1 @iLION12345_1


Not much can be done because even if we equip the frontline troops with UAVs and MRAPs etc, the causalities will still be there,the reason being that the BLA usually targets the supply convoys or random mil vehs moving from one area to another without proper protection. I haven't seen any videos of them attacking a well protected convoy and whenever our troops fight them head on during a proper operation they melt away because the frontline FC troops are so well trained as well as well equipped. Thus the only real possibility is a swift yet silent and thorough cordon and combing operations, followed by well planned and managed development in those regions especially constriction of hospitals and schools(cadet colleges especially). All this development should be done along with strict monitoring like safe city projects and better intel etc. Until and unless we are able to reassure the Balochis that they are equal citizens and the government along with the army is theirs we can't win this war. If we subtract these factors the BLA won't be able to recruit more terrorists under the pretext of LIBERATION and this movement will fizzle out...
Also remember another thing that the enemy forces are too numerous and well financed for us to to deal with them in a single blow,plus our recent stern foreign policy will make it even more difficult ( yiu know where I'm pointing), thus casualties are inevitable thus the real goal must be to minimise them as much as possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## iLION12345_1

Sifar zero said:


> I have seen a lot of people on this forum implying that FC is not equipped well enough.
> Can anybody tell me what equipment can we give to FC on a smaller scale to improve their combat effectiveness?
> @PanzerKiel @Desert Fox 1 @iLION12345_1


I personally don’t think the FC lacks any equipment that they could be given on a short notice. They are rather well equipped compared to what they were just 6-7 years ago.

They have MRAPs and Helicopters available and they use both too. They just had a successful OP in which they rescued 5 hostages.

However I do strongly feel that the equipment isn’t being used to the max. Despite having MRAPs soldiers are still dying due to IEDs on patrols. We received hundreds of MRAPs from the US but for some reason they are in service with the PAF and the PA in locations where there’s no IED threat and are not all deployed in Ex-FATA and Baluchistan to replace Hiluxs for the FC. PA is trialing a few APC platforms for urgent aquistion to deploy in these areas and trials take time but I still feel they’re too slow, especially with how rapidly attacks have been picking up in the last couple of months.
They have helicopters and the army has so many drones, but they’re not being used as much as they should be to give ample air cover and air support

The reason we’re seeing so many casualties recently is simply because the attacks have picked up a lot. There are alot of emotional people on this forum who think giving the FC an MRAP and a drone will suddenly mean they are invincible, when the reality is that these things will have little effect to stop attacks that are so well planned to specifically attack the FC when they’re at their weakest, even a highly armored IFV will not stop an SPG-9 or an AP RPG round. Air cover can’t do much when you have to infiltrate caves and buildings where hostages are. And these terrorists recently have just been attacking outposts and lone vehicles, which in my opinion is failure of doctrine and planning on our part, knowing such attacks are possible and still putting out troops in such situations. 
US forces in Afghanistan had similar casualties to Pakistani forces despite having all the equipment in the world. 
The fact that the enemy can pull those off shows how much funding and planning they’re getting, but a dog fights the hardest when it’s about to die, these guys are getting desperate as they know they’re on their final legs.
Regardless, I am all for giving the FC literally every equipment possible. They should at least not be riding around in Hiluxs, that is utter incompetence on the part of higher ups. Better drone and Air cover is needed as well. They already have all the equipment. They just need to use it better.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

So many visitors.....................................


Ms Angela Aggeler, US Charge d’ Affairs to Pakistan called on, General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at GHQ The US dignitary appreciated Pakistan’s sincere efforts for peace & stability in the region, especially Afghan Peace Process 




DG ISPR
The Afghan Government needs to take Afghan Peace Process seriously Taliban, Pakistan Army COAS 




DG ISPR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=316191823542808


----------



## ghazi52

*Regular army troops deployed at all border crossings with Afghanistan: DG ISPR*

All illegal crossings are sealed and manned by troops along Pak-Afghan Border, says Maj-Gen Babar Iftikhar


News Desk
July 17, 2021








Previously, paramilitary troops and levies were used to guard the border crossings with the country's eastern neighbour. PHOTO: FILE
The Pakistan Army has deployed regular troops at all border crossings with Afghanistan and all illegal crossing points have been sealed, said Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) Director-General Major General Babar Iftikhar on Saturday.

Pakistan has been building a border fence along its porous border with Afghanistan. The initiative, which started a few years earlier, is at least 88 per cent complete. The objective is to stop the infiltration of terrorist elements from Afghanistan and control unchecked movement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bhola record

Does anyone know how units are allocated in PMA? Would appreciate your reply.


----------



## ghazi52

H.E. Nong Rong, Chinese Ambassador to #Pakistan called on COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa at GHQ

In wake of recent Dasu bus incident involving Chinese citizens, COAS extended heartfelt sympathies & deepest condolences to government & people of the Republic of China.


----------



## Sifar zero

iLION12345_1 said:


> I personally don’t think the FC lacks any equipment that they could be given on a short notice. They are rather well equipped compared to what they were just 6-7 years ago.
> 
> They have MRAPs and Helicopters available and they use both too. They just had a successful OP in which they rescued 5 hostages.
> 
> However I do strongly feel that the equipment isn’t being used to the max. Despite having MRAPs soldiers are still dying due to IEDs on patrols. We received hundreds of MRAPs from the US but for some reason they are in service with the PAF and the PA in locations where there’s no IED threat and are not all deployed in Ex-FATA and Baluchistan to replace Hiluxs for the FC. PA is trialing a few APC platforms for urgent aquistion to deploy in these areas and trials take time but I still feel they’re too slow, especially with how rapidly attacks have been picking up in the last couple of months.
> They have helicopters and the army has so many drones, but they’re not being used as much as they should be to give ample air cover and air support
> 
> The reason we’re seeing so many casualties recently is simply because the attacks have picked up a lot. There are alot of emotional people on this forum who think giving the FC an MRAP and a drone will suddenly mean they are invincible, when the reality is that these things will have little effect to stop attacks that are so well planned to specifically attack the FC when they’re at their weakest, even a highly armored IFV will not stop an SPG-9 or an AP RPG round. Air cover can’t do much when you have to infiltrate caves and buildings where hostages are. And these terrorists recently have just been attacking outposts and lone vehicles, which in my opinion is failure of doctrine and planning on our part, knowing such attacks are possible and still putting out troops in such situations.
> US forces in Afghanistan had similar casualties to Pakistani forces despite having all the equipment in the world.
> The fact that the enemy can pull those off shows how much funding and planning they’re getting, but a dog fights the hardest when it’s about to die, these guys are getting desperate as they know they’re on their final legs.
> Regardless, I am all for giving the FC literally every equipment possible. They should at least not be riding around in Hiluxs, that is utter incompetence on the part of higher ups. Better drone and Air cover is needed as well. They already have all the equipment. They just need to use it better.


Bruv I think that using an IFV is a waste of money they don't work well in the mountainous terrain in Balochistan in addition to that they would be expensive as hell, so we should just buy EDA MRAPS or some from Turkey or South Africa.


----------



## iLION12345_1

Sifar zero said:


> Bruv I think that using an IFV is a waste of money they don't work well in the mountainous terrain in Balochistan in addition to that they would be expensive as hell, so we should just buy EDA MRAPS or some from Turkey or South Africa.


I was just using it as an example to say that even the most highly armored troop carriers (IFVS) cannot withstand much beyond small arms fire or maybe 20mm cannon fire. Anything like an RPG or SPG-9, which the terrorists have plenty of, will not be stopped by them.

MRAPS can surely save soldiers on patrols from IEDs and are much better than Hilux and hence should be available to all FC patrols in Baluchistan and Ex-Fata. (we have enough, don’t need to buy anymore, just take them away from PAF and army in safe locations and deploy them) but that is one part of the massive puzzle, MRAPs can’t solve ambushes, enemy attacks on posts or casualties in IBOs, those need a lot more, and the only permanent solution is to stop the attacks altogether, but that is beyond the scope of some weapons..complicated geopolitics. IA PA and Pakistan will come out on top regardless, these terrorists will not win anything.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

RAWALPINDI, Jul 21 (APP): Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa Wednesday said armed forces were ever ready to defend Pakistan against all the threats and at all costs.

He spent Eid with troops stationed near Pak-Afghan international border in Kurram district and made these remarks while addressing the troops, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, said an Inter Services Public Relations media release.

Interacting with troops and sharing Eid greetings, the COAS appreciated their high morale and unflinching resolve to defend the motherland.

He expressed complete satisfaction over operational preparedness of the formation and effective measures in place for border security.

The army chief lauded the formation for expeditious fencing in area of responsibility along Pak-Afghan international border and reiterated Pakistan Army’s firm resolve to ensure security along our borders in the face of evolving challenges.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417870520595456003


----------



## ghazi52

July 21, 2021






COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa spent first day of Eidul Azha with army troops stationed near Pak-Afghan international border. 


Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa spent first day of Eidul Azha on Wednesday with army troops stationed near Pak-Afghan international border in Kurram district of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa, military said.

The Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) in a statement said that the COAS lauded the army formation for expeditious fencing in area of responsibility along Pak-Afghan border and reiterated military’s firm resolve to ensure security along borders in the face of evolving challenges.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=139773638276470


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Sifar zero

Here goes the "F.A pass" abuse used by Patwaris and liberals.


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1419147496933167106

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

Seems to be more of a display at the conclusion of an exercise than a real exercise.

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Headquarters Anti-Narcotics Force (ANF) today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420265946351087617

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420778175555121156


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1421138884906397704

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

ghazi52 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1421138884906397704



Why are they meeting with so many Afghan media folks?


----------



## HRK

Titanium100 said:


> Why are they meeting with so many Afghan media folks?


Because they want their narrative to be conveyed to common Afghan through Afghan media.

Its a kind of an effort of building counter narrative in Afghan Media against the anti-Pakistan narrative.


----------



## PakFactor

HRK said:


> Because they want their narrative to be conveyed to common Afghan through Afghan media.
> 
> Its a kind of an effort of building counter narrative in Afghan Media against the anti-Pakistan narrative.



Kinda foolish at this point. Wasted 20 years not doing anything and suddenly you want to bring them onboard to try and build a narrative. They already have a heavily lopsided opinion of Pakistanis that no amount of good will impact the wider Afghan base.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## HRK

PakFactor said:


> Kinda foolish at this point. Wasted 20 years not doing anything and suddenly you want to bring them onboard to try and build a narrative. They already have a heavily lopsided opinion of Pakistanis that no amount of good will impact the wider Afghan base.


Its I believe not an attempt to bring them on our side but to let the Afghans know our Narrative its more related to to the future events which may occure in Afghanistan and due to those expected events some regional and international power might use us as scapegoat so to avoid this we have to tell our side of the truth now when we have the time.

Same as Faiz once said
بول کے لب آزاد ہیں تیرے
بول زباں اب تک تیری ہے

*دیکھ کہ آہن گر کی دکاں میں
تند ہیں شعلے سرخ ہے آہن*​(This 2nd verse is representing exactly the situation prevealing in AF-PAK reagion)
ب*ول یہ تھوڑا وقت بہت ہے *
*بول جو کچھ کہنا ہے کہہ لے *​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Army Commander reaches heights of Karakoram to honour Ali Sadpara.
Commander, Force Command Northern Areas (FCNA) Major General Jawwad Ahmed Qazi flew to #K2 basecamp to meet sajid_sadpara and pay respects to our National Hero Ali Sadpara.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Major General Shakir Ullah Khattak appointed Director General Analysis (DG A) at Inter Services Intelligence (ISI) Directorate, Islamabad.







Former GOC 7 Division Waziristan, overseeing security in Worlds most difficult terrain along Pakistan-Afghan border.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Baloch Regimental Centre Abbottabad, today, on the occasion of annual Commanding Officers Conference.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

@PakistanFauj


PM Imran Khan chaired a high level meeting to review law & order situation & implementation status of National Action Plan 2014 that was formulated to ensure security throughout Pakistan Meeting was attended by COAS, DGISI , DGMO, DGISPR , DGMI.


























.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423317522527444992

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

ghazi52 said:


> @PakistanFauj
> 
> 
> PM Imran Khan chaired a high level meeting to review law & order situation & implementation status of National Action Plan 2014 that was formulated to ensure security throughout Pakistan Meeting was attended by COAS, DGISI , DGMO, DGISPR , DGMI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423317522527444992



Just a PR show and little bit late many would say, let’s see if they can change something.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Janjua

Inception-06 said:


> Just a PR show and little bit late many would say, let’s see if they can change something.


Exactly.A bit too late now, But still Bajwa with his usual smugness is gonna do Jack all.


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423621172533551107

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister Imran Khan and General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Ali Mardan Villa Peshawar, a 17th century Mughal period monument conserved by the KP DOAM Official.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

H.E. Nong Rong, Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at GHQ

Lt General Faiz Hameed, Director General Inter Services Intelligence (ISI) was also present during meeting.

Aug 10, 2021·

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa & US Secretary of Defence, Lloyd Austin III spoke during a phone call,

“We discussed our mutual interest in regional stability, & I reiterated my desire to continue improving the important U.S. –Pakistan relationship” US Secretary of Defence, Lloyd Austin
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

August 11, 2021





General (retired) Hulusi Akar is in the meeting with Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa. 

Turkish Defence Minister General (retired) Hulusi Akar called on Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa on Tuesday and discussed matters of mutual interest, the military said.

During the meeting, matters of mutual interest including defence and security cooperation between the two countries and overall regional security situation especially the Afghan peace process were discussed, a statement issued by the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said.

“Both reiterated the desire to further enhance bilateral relations including efforts for peace and stability in the region,” it added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARMalik

ghazi52 said:


> COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa & US Secretary of Defence, Lloyd Austin III spoke during a phone call,
> 
> “We discussed our mutual interest in regional stability, & I reiterated my desire to continue improving the important U.S. –Pakistan relationship” US Secretary of Defence, Lloyd Austin
> .



Just very frustrating that this COAS continues to *BYPASS an elected Government*. It is very disappointing that he continues to ignore rules and the elected government. He needs to follow protocols and get in line. US Secretary needs to call the *Minister of Defence *rather than the COAS. *Why does COAS continue to ignore rules and protocols?*


----------



## Dreamer.

ARMalik said:


> Just very frustrating that this COAS continues to *BYPASS an elected Government*. It is very disappointing that he continues to ignore rules and the elected government. He needs to follow protocols and get in line. US Secretary needs to call the *Minister of Defence *rather than the COAS. *Why does COAS continue to ignore rules and protocols?*


How innocently you say "this" COAS!!  

BTW, pervez khattak is no imran khan. He probably prefers that COAS does this.


----------



## CriticalThought

ARMalik said:


> Just very frustrating that this COAS continues to *BYPASS an elected Government*. It is very disappointing that he continues to ignore rules and the elected government. He needs to follow protocols and get in line. US Secretary needs to call the *Minister of Defence *rather than the COAS. *Why does COAS continue to ignore rules and protocols?*



Because Imran Khan signed on his extension - an extension that was not needed at all. Specious arguments were raised about the situation with India and how we cannot have a change of leadership in the middle of a war. You think Imran Khan didn't know there is no need for Bajwa to continue? Khan and Bajwa are two faces of the same coin. I mean your Prime Minister stays away from military matters so much that he didn't even participate in the 23rd March event because of COVID symptoms. And a few days later he was shown sitting casually with his cronies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARMalik

Dreamer. said:


> How innocently you say "this" COAS!!
> 
> BTW, pervez khattak is no imran khan. He probably prefers that COAS does this.





CriticalThought said:


> Because Imran Khan signed on his extension - an extension that was not needed at all. Specious arguments were raised about the situation with India and how we cannot have a change of leadership in the middle of a war. You think Imran Khan didn't know there is no need for Bajwa to continue? Khan and Bajwa are two faces of the same coin. I mean your Prime Minister stays away from military matters so much that he didn't even participate in the 23rd March event because of COVID symptoms. And a few days later he was shown sitting casually with his cronies.



I guess my frustration is that This does not happen anywhere in the World where US's Sectary of Defence just picks up a phone and goes directly to the Top General totally bypassing the elected Civilian government. *Example, Has this EVER happened in India? We can bad mouth India all we want but they follow protocols, and do not allow these foreign people to make joke of their elected government.*

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## CriticalThought

ARMalik said:


> I guess my frustration is that This does not happen anywhere in the World where US's Sectary of Defence just picks up a phone and goes directly to the Top General totally bypassing the elected Civilian government. *Example, Has this EVER happened in India? We can bad mouth India all we want but they follow protocols, and do not allow these foreign people to make joke of their elected government.*



I completely agree with you. And for that to happen, we need sincere Pakistanis everywhere, especially on leadership positions. The current leadership comprises puppets of foreign masters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425439794537148421

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan will continue to work with all stakeholders for peaceful settlement in Afghanistan: COAS*

Web Desk
Friday, Aug 13, 2021









Angela Aggeler, United States (US) Charge d’ Affairs to Pakistan called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at GHQ on Friday, August 13, 2021. Photo: ISPR.


RAWALPINDI: The Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa on Friday had a meeting with the United States Charge d’ Affairs to Pakistan Angela Aggeler at the General Headquarters on Thursday to discuss several issues of mutual interest between Pakistan and the US.

According to a statement issued by the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), the two sides also discussed the current situation in Afghanistan, bilateral cooperation in various fields.

The COAS reiterated that Pakistan remains committed to the Afghan peace process and will continue to work with all stakeholders for a peaceful settlement.

The US dignitary acknowledged and appreciated Pakistan's continuous support for peace and stability in the region and pledged to further enhance bilateral relations between both countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Pakistan keen to expand bilateral military to military cooperation with Kazakhstan: CJCSC

August 13, 2021*







Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee General Nadeem Raza called on Prime Minister of Kazakhstan Askar Mamin in Kazakhstan today (Friday).
According to the ISPR, the Chairman JCSC who is on official visit to Kazakhstan had separate meetings with Defence Minister, Deputy Minister of Industry and Infrastructural Development and Chief of General Staff of Kazakhstan Armed Forces.
During the meetings, both sides deliberated upon various areas of interest, bilateral cooperation including security, counter-terrorism and prevailing regional environment particularly with reference to Afghanistan.
Speaking on the occasion, General Nadeem Raza said Pakistan is keen to expand its existing bilateral military to military cooperation with Kazakhstan.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426239009672601603

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Pakistan Ka Beta said:


> *Pakistan keen to expand bilateral military to military cooperation with Kazakhstan: CJCSC
> 
> August 13, 2021*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee General Nadeem Raza called on Prime Minister of Kazakhstan Askar Mamin in Kazakhstan today (Friday).
> According to the ISPR, the Chairman JCSC who is on official visit to Kazakhstan had separate meetings with Defence Minister, Deputy Minister of Industry and Infrastructural Development and Chief of General Staff of Kazakhstan Armed Forces.
> During the meetings, both sides deliberated upon various areas of interest, bilateral cooperation including security, counter-terrorism and prevailing regional environment particularly with reference to Afghanistan.
> Speaking on the occasion, General Nadeem Raza said Pakistan is keen to expand its existing bilateral military to military cooperation with Kazakhstan.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426239009672601603


PDF Community:
JF17


----------



## Ali_Baba

ghazi52 said:


> *Pakistan will continue to work with all stakeholders for peaceful settlement in Afghanistan: COAS*
> 
> Web Desk
> Friday, Aug 13, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angela Aggeler, United States (US) Charge d’ Affairs to Pakistan called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at GHQ on Friday, August 13, 2021. Photo: ISPR.
> 
> 
> RAWALPINDI: The Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa on Friday had a meeting with the United States Charge d’ Affairs to Pakistan Angela Aggeler at the General Headquarters on Thursday to discuss several issues of mutual interest between Pakistan and the US.
> 
> According to a statement issued by the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), the two sides also discussed the current situation in Afghanistan, bilateral cooperation in various fields.
> 
> The COAS reiterated that Pakistan remains committed to the Afghan peace process and will continue to work with all stakeholders for a peaceful settlement.
> 
> The US dignitary acknowledged and appreciated Pakistan's continuous support for peace and stability in the region and pledged to further enhance bilateral relations between both countries.



I will say that the Pakistan Army is one of the core reasons why there is no ongoing relationship between the Goverment of Pakistan, and the USA Goverment. Each time the Pakistan Army meets with American Officials, and effects policy based on decisions made at those meetings, it actively undermines the Goverment of Pakistan and the people of Pakistan. Each time they do they do these meetings - they remove leverage from the Goverment of Pakistan to have leverage to effect a policy change inside the American administration.

It is dissappointing to see the Pakistan Army undermine the Goverment of Pakistan in this way. If the Americans can get everything they want from Pakistan, via the Pakistan Army(which is what they are getting..), then what reason is there for the Americans to listen to the Goverment of Pakistan, or the people of Pakistan ????

The ongoing discussions between the American Defence Officials and Pakistan Army over Afghanistan is actively and proactively undermining the Goverment of Pakistan...

Given the state relations between the two institutions of the American administration and the Goverment of Pakistan, the Pakistan Army should be declining all these "meetings" and telling their peers to get their goverment to speak with the Goverment of Pakistan ...

The Pakistan Army really need to put their ego's aside into the drawer and let the Goverment of Pakistan take the lead on all engagements and discussions with the Americans ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

A high level military delegation led by General Fayyadh Bin Hamed Al-Ruwaili, Chief of General Staff (CGS), Kingdom of Saudi Arabia ( KSA ), called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at GHQ Rawalpindi today.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427244221438758919

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raja Porus

can anyone explain this picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iLION12345_1

Desert Fox 1 said:


> View attachment 770696
> can anyone explain this picture.


Pretty old, from a training exercise in Turkey. I think mountain warfare training course, but I may be wrong. 
What do you want to know about it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raja Porus

iLION12345_1 said:


> Pretty old, from a training exercise in Turkey. I think mountain warfare training course, but I may be wrong.
> What do you want to know about it?


Found it off twitter, was surprised to see the orange stripes and simunition. O don't think PA uses it?


----------



## iLION12345_1

Desert Fox 1 said:


> Found it off twitter, was surprised to see the orange stripes and simunition. O don't think PA uses it?


Maybe some are in use for training but most likely Turkish stuff, since that’s where the training was going on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427642487649316867

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428762100550275074

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Desert Fox 1 said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


İt would be so amazing if somehow PTM keadership accidentally was found crushed under one of these. Anywhoooo...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428749742348111875

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428985794702626816

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iLION12345_1

Desert Fox 1 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428985794702626816


News is regarding Indian army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

iLION12345_1 said:


> News is regarding Indian army.


But I meant to highlight there physical capability..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Monument built in memory of #soldiers who lost theirs lives in #Gayari sector of Siachen.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430478393678630914

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Moon

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 772869
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430478393678630914


But these are clearly for Eastern border + training.
When will we use them for counterterrorism?


----------



## Sifar zero

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 772869
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430478393678630914


Shaikh Rashid also mentioned drones bought by the Interior Ministry to keep an eye on the Pak-Afg border.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moon

Sifar zero said:


> Shaikh Rashid also mentioned drones bought by the Interior Ministry to keep an eye on the Pak-Afg border.


I think those are smaller ones like Burraq or Shahpar-II. I'd be surprised if it's a CH-4.


----------



## iLION12345_1

Sifar zero said:


> Shaikh Rashid also mentioned drones bought by the Interior Ministry to keep an eye on the Pak-Afg border.





Moon said:


> I think those are smaller ones like Burraq or Shahpar-II. I'd be surprised if it's a CH-4.


Yes, Those will be local Recce UAVs. Not UCAVs. MOI already operates UAVs, they are buying more now.


Moon said:


> But these are clearly for Eastern border + training.
> When will we use them for counterterrorism?


They already started their use in Baluchistan just a little while back, hopefully they will be constantly patrolling from now on.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Moon

iLION12345_1 said:


> Yes, Those will be local Recce UAVs. Not UCAVs. MOI already operates UAVs, they are buying more now.
> 
> They already started their use in Baluchistan just a little while back, hopefully they will be constantly patrolling from now on.


Great news if true, albeit I haven't seen much results.


----------



## iLION12345_1

Moon said:


> But these are clearly for Eastern border + training.
> When will we use them for counterterrorism?


I hope the results with come with continued usage, it takes a little while to operationalize a platform Once procured, CH-4s will be seeing a lot of use in Baluchistan if the army is thinking correctly, combined with whatever’s going on in Afghanistan. 
It’s the IED threat that still remains sadly. The new APCs that were being tested have not been procured yet and I’ve seen no effort to move more MRAPs to the sensitive areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sifar zero

iLION12345_1 said:


> I hope the results with come with continued usage, it takes a little while to operationalize a platform Once procured, CH-4s will be seeing a lot of use in Baluchistan if the army is thinking correctly, combined with whatever’s going on in Afghanistan.
> It’s the IED threat that still remains sadly. The new APCs that were being tested have not been procured yet and I’ve seen no effort to move more MRAPs to the sensitive areas.


When were the APC's tested and which ones were they?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

iLION12345_1 said:


> I hope the results with come with continued usage, it takes a little while to operationalize a platform Once procured, CH-4s will be seeing a lot of use in Baluchistan if the army is thinking correctly, combined with whatever’s going on in Afghanistan.
> It’s the IED threat that still remains sadly. The new APCs that were being tested have not been procured yet and I’ve seen no effort to move more MRAPs to the sensitive areas.



why the hell the bought this piece of shit dragon apc ?


----------



## iLION12345_1

Sifar zero said:


> When were the APC's tested and which ones were they?


Ukrainian BTR-4E, Serbian Lazar series and others which were not disclosed. The testing started a month or two back, I don’t remember the exact dates.


Inception-06 said:


> why the hell the bought this piece of shit dragon apc ?


Corruption to put it simply, someone wanted money so they did a dumb project. Nobody even bought them Save for a few by the ASF and some other local forces. It’s basically as useful as a wheeled M113.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*COAS Bajwa visits Sulemanki Sector, lauds professional preparedness of troops*









https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk
*Web Desk*
9:46 PM | August 26, 2021


General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS), visited troops deployed at Sulemanki Sector, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday.

According to ISPR, COAS was apprised of the operational readiness of troops. While interacting with officers and men, COAS appreciated their professional preparedness, diligence and high morale.

COAS also visited Bahawalnagar Garrison and witnessed battle drills of Heavy Mechanized Brigade troops.

Praising the competence of soldiers, COAS expressed his satisfaction over high standards of training and combat readiness. The core capabilities should be further enhanced to tackle full-spectrum threat in a befitting manner, COAS emphasized.

Earlier, on arrival at Sulemanki, COAS was received by Corps Commander Lieutenant General Khalid Zia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

ghazi52 said:


> *COAS Bajwa visits Sulemanki Sector, lauds professional preparedness of troops*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk
> *Web Desk*
> 9:46 PM | August 26, 2021
> 
> 
> General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS), visited troops deployed at Sulemanki Sector, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday.
> 
> According to ISPR, COAS was apprised of the operational readiness of troops. While interacting with officers and men, COAS appreciated their professional preparedness, diligence and high morale.
> 
> COAS also visited Bahawalnagar Garrison and witnessed battle drills of Heavy Mechanized Brigade troops.
> 
> Praising the competence of soldiers, COAS expressed his satisfaction over high standards of training and combat readiness. The core capabilities should be further enhanced to tackle full-spectrum threat in a befitting manner, COAS emphasized.
> 
> Earlier, on arrival at Sulemanki, COAS was received by Corps Commander Lieutenant General Khalid Zia.


@iLION12345_1 t59s were visible in this demo as well.


ghazi52 said:


> of Heavy Mechanized Brigade troops.


Wondering why ISPR is giving location of an IABG!? The Indians may be knowing it but still.


----------



## iLION12345_1

Desert Fox 1 said:


> @iLION12345_1 t59s were visible in this demo as well.
> 
> Wondering why ISPR is giving location of an IABG!? The Indians may be knowing it but still.


Yep I saw. I also saw a batch of them being moved to long term storage at a certain depot recently. Being retired slowly as VT-4s come in. AK-1s still being used to raise new regiments. By the time VT-4 deliveries are complete we shouldn’t see any of these anymore.


----------



## ghazi52

COAS also visited Bahawalnagar Garrison and witnessed battle drills of Heavy Mechanized Brigade troops. Praising the competence of soldiers,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430929583864438788

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

iLION12345_1 said:


> Yep I saw. I also saw a batch of them being moved to long term storage at a certain depot recently. Being retired slowly as VT-4s come in. AK-1s still being used to raise new regiments. By the time VT-4 deliveries are complete we shouldn’t see any of these anymore.


Hmm, due to relatively quicker delivery of VT4s, they are being used to replace old regts while AK is being used to raise new ones.
Btw sad to see t59s with such an important inf div(14, Okara) which might be facing the might most of IA mech forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Desert Fox 1 said:


> Hmm, due to relatively quicker delivery of VT4s, they are being used to replace old regts while AK is being used to raise new ones.
> Btw sad to see t59s with such an important inf div(14, Okara) which might be facing the might most of IA mech forces.



May be and hopefully this Tanks are just for infantry close fire support:

“The main gun provides direct fire in support of infantry, engaging stationary and mobile enemy targets, such as bunkers to create a combined arms effect of overmatched firepower that improves survivability of the combat team.“

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

Inception-06 said:


> May be and hopefully this Tanks are just for infantry close fire support:
> 
> “The main gun provides direct fire in support of infantry, engaging stationary and mobile enemy targets, such as bunkers to create a combined arms effect of overmatched firepower that improves survivability of the combat team.“


Agreed. But Pakistani inf divs have a single regt and few have whole bdes. This sole regt will be the main armd asset of the whole div thus inf support like the one you mentioned will the least if 14 div's responsibilities especially considering its area of deployment. Central/southern Punjab might have to face the onslaught of:
Two Commands, broken down as follows
-2×armd divs,
-3×RAPIDS,
-9×Inf divs
-2×Arty divs
-5×Indp armd/mech bdes
(All of this depending on which axis of advance IA chooses,and unlike most people I think central/southern Punjab is going to be the major battle ground for mech forces instead of Sindh)
To face this (again IF IA chooses this axis) is PA's 31 corps;
-26 Mech div
-35 Inf div
-14th(mech div?)
-Might as well;1×inf div from 11 corps,Peshawar
During force assessment, I believe we should avoid bringing in factors regarding enemy like slow mobilization,interdiction, logistics etc etc.
The one thing that is in our favour are the defence canals and we shall base our defences on them, still I think given the odds our forces in this theatre may face they should be equipped with better tanks so that each inf div has a reasonable armd support of atleast one regt if not a bde allowing it to do limited counterattacking, exploiting and offenses for tactical objectives without requiring support of the 26 mech div.
In this way 26 mech will suffer minimum attrition while completely preserving our II corps.

Reactions: Love Love:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Desert Fox 1 said:


> Agreed. But Pakistani inf divs have a single regt and few have whole bdes. This sole regt will be the main armd asset of the whole div thus inf support like the one you mentioned will the least if 14 div's responsibilities especially considering its area of deployment. Central/southern Punjab might have to face the onslaught of:
> Two Commands, broken down as follows
> -2×armd divs,
> -3×RAPIDS,
> -9×Inf divs
> -2×Arty divs
> -5×Indp armd/mech bdes
> (All of this depending on which axis of advance IA chooses,and unlike most people I think central/southern Punjab is going to be the major battle ground for mech forces instead of Sindh)
> To face this (again IF IA chooses this axis) is PA's 31 corps;
> -26 Mech div
> -35 Inf div
> -14th(mech div?)
> -Might as well;1×inf div from 11 corps,Peshawar
> During force assessment, I believe we should avoid bringing in factors regarding enemy like slow mobilization,interdiction, logistics etc etc.
> The one thing that is in our favour are the defence canals and we shall base our defences on them, still I think given the odds our forces in this theatre may face they should be equipped with better tanks so that each inf div has a reasonable armd support of atleast one regt if not a bde allowing it to do limited counterattacking, exploiting and offenses for tactical objectives without requiring support of the 26 mech div.
> In this way 26 mech will suffer minimum attrition while completely preserving our II corps.



You are right in core issues but there won't be any Indo Pak war, still the world is ruled by capitalism, and there is enough to earn for the stakeholders on both sides.


----------



## Raja Porus

Inception-06 said:


> You are right in core issues but there won't be any Indo Pak war,


(Respectfully) If we start believing as such then there is not point of this forum, right?
Btw what you are saying is true to the fullest but then we are discussing it as our interest..

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## PakFactor

Desert Fox 1 said:


> Hmm, due to relatively quicker delivery of VT4s, they are being used to replace old regts while AK is being used to raise new ones.
> Btw sad to see t59s with such an important inf div(14, Okara) which might be facing the might most of IA mech forces.



Are their any plans in the works to upgrade Inf Div 14th Okara. Possibility of VT4s to quickly arm them as AK's aren't being pumped out fast enough?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Desert Fox 1 said:


> (Respectfully) If we start believing as such then there is not point of this forum, right?
> Btw what you are saying is true to the fullest but then we are discussing it as our interest..



To answer deeper interests and questions and discuss real and authentic facts, we need more and officially sources, ISPR is nothing and books written are decades old, @PanzerKiel is restricted by officials only to react by emotions . An SPR Magazin about ground Forces, which writes about strategy and technic, which does not play anything valuable into Indian hands would be great.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

Inception-06 said:


> ISPR Magazin about ground Forces, which writes about strategy and technic, which does not play anything valuable into Indian hands would be great.


AFAIK,none available in public domain, perhaps manstein may be able to help if he has a pdf copy of some related material.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

PakFactor said:


> Are their any plans in the works to upgrade Inf Div 14th Okara. Possibility of VT4s to quickly arm them as AK's aren't being pumped out fast enough?


Who knows, however the AK production is quite high with about 50 tanks per year equivalent of almost a regt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raja Porus

Inception-06 said:


> You are right in core issues but there won't be any Indo Pak war, still the world is ruled by capitalism, and there is enough to earn for the stakeholders on both sides.


Another thing is that when studying military theory/technic I prefer keeping politics and diplomacy away as it creates alot of false hopes, securities and ultimately leads to surprises as seen in 65 and 71. Military planning must be done independent of foreign affairs and only at grand strategic level (national),should both be utilised together.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

Desert Fox 1 said:


> Another thing is that when studying military theory/technic I prefer keeping politics and diplomacy away as it creates alot of false hopes, securities and ultimately leads to surprises as seen in 65 and 71. Military planning must be done independent of foreign affairs and only at grand strategic level (national),should both be utilised together.


The whole idea of a military against a larger adversary is technically to prevent war. Otherwise no one has more control over capitalism than a certain Middle East country today- even when it has pretty much pacified all border threats through peace treaties or otherwise; yet it keeps the same sized military it would need to mount offensive operations simultaneously on 2-3 fronts.

Clearly, there is space for ensuring an enemy that even if they think of a military solution it’s not to end pretty for them regardless of the overall outcome.

I wonder why the purchase of Alcotan-100 was so limited?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dreamer.

Desert Fox 1 said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


What tanks are these? T-85s or Alkhalids?


----------



## iLION12345_1

Dreamer. said:


> What tanks are these? T-85s or Alkhalids?


Type 85.


Desert Fox 1 said:


> Hmm, due to relatively quicker delivery of VT4s, they are being used to replace old regts while AK is being used to raise new ones.
> Btw sad to see t59s with such an important inf div(14, Okara) which might be facing the might most of IA mech forces.





PakFactor said:


> Are their any plans in the works to upgrade Inf Div 14th Okara. Possibility of VT4s to quickly arm them as AK's aren't being pumped out fast enough?


All replacements are being done with VT-4s and all type 59s (and 69s) will be replaced. So yes, there’s definitely plans to re-arm this regiment with VT-4. The military would know which regiments need replacing first, in fact it seems there was some sort of intentional throw off going on too  
first they put the incoming VT-4s in entirely different regiments and now they’ve sent them all to different ones as needed. 

PA needs to both modernize its tank fleet and increase its size to match the IA, that’s why both things are being done at once. there will be at least 2 more regiments raised with the current orders of the AK-1 after which another batch of AK-2 (or improved AK-1) will be ordered to further increase the regiments.

Interestingly the total planned VT-4s exceed the number of Type 59s and 69s in service, which leads me to believe that PA plans for use these VT-4s to either raise new regiments after replacements are done or use them to re-arm regiments that are currently equipped with Al-Zarrars (AZs won’t be retirered. Just moved to less sensitive areas). 

All in All, with the upgrades of the Type 85, the rebuilds of the UDs, the induction of AK-1 and then improved AK-1 and the orders of VT4P and then a yet more improved VT-4P, PAs armored core is getting a massive rebuild, and it won’t be the last, they have similar plans for the core of artillery next from what I can tell, I just hope they can sort out the mess with the attack helicopters quickly so these tanks aren’t sitting ducks when the time comes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
4


----------



## Sifar zero

iLION12345_1 said:


> Type 85.
> 
> 
> All replacements are being done with VT-4s and all type 59s (and 69s) will be replaced. So yes, there’s definitely plans to re-arm this regiment with VT-4. The military would know which regiments need replacing first, in fact it seems there was some sort of intentional throw off going on too
> first they put the incoming VT-4s in entirely different regiments and now they’ve sent them all to different ones as needed.
> 
> PA needs to both modernize its tank fleet and increase its size to match the IA, that’s why both things are being done at once. there will be at least 2 more regiments raised with the current orders of the AK-1 after which another batch of AK-2 (or improved AK-1) will be ordered to further increase the regiments.
> 
> Interestingly the total planned VT-4s exceed the number of Type 59s and 69s in service, which leads me to believe that PA plans for use these VT-4s to either raise new regiments after replacements are done or use them to re-arm regiments that are currently equipped with Al-Zarrars (AZs won’t be retirered. Just moved to less sensitive areas).
> 
> All in All, with the upgrades of the Type 85, the rebuilds of the UDs, the induction of AK-1 and then improved AK-1 and the orders of VT4P and then a yet more improved VT-4P, PAs armored core is getting a massive rebuild, and it won’t be the last, they have similar plans for the core of artillery next from what I can tell, I just hope they can sort out the mess with the attack helicopters quickly so these tanks aren’t sitting ducks when the time comes.


Please elaborate on VT4P.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

SQ8 said:


> The whole idea of a military against a larger adversary is technically to prevent war.


That is again at grand strategic level, as I mentioned. However regardless of political and diplomatic developments military planning should be done to prevent any surprises and as a last resort.


SQ8 said:


> I wonder why the purchase of Alcotan-100 was so limited?


Cost. Moreover, AFAIK only Gujranwala Corps was equipped with them.


iLION12345_1 said:


> VT-4s to either raise new regiments after replacements are done or use them to re-arm regiments that are currently equipped with Al-Zarrars (AZs won’t be retirered.


AFAIK VT4s are being used for replacement and is currently replacing 6th armd div. Also I believe AZs will be kept very much on the frontlines, most probably in form of IABGs as they are still better than most of the indian tanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iLION12345_1

Desert Fox 1 said:


> That is again at grand strategic level, as I mentioned. However regardless of political and diplomatic developments military planning should be done to prevent any surprises and as a last resort.
> 
> Cost. Moreover, AFAIK only Gujranwala Corps was equipped with them.
> 
> AFAIK VT4s are being used for replacement and is currently replacing 6th armd div. Also I believe AZs will be kept very much on the frontlines, most probably in form of IABGs as they are still better than most of the indian tanks.


They may not be in those regiments and divisions anymore. That’s what I meant earlier  
AZs will definitely be kept in active service, I meant that the VT4s that continue to arrive after the Type 59s and 69s are replaced might replace AZs as well (as in the AZs being sent to other regions/regiments and VT-4s taking over their roles.)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

iLION12345_1 said:


> They may not be in those regiments and divisions anymore.


I know the particular regts from which they are being transferred as well but on this open forum let's keep it to 6th armd div 😉

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## iLION12345_1

Sifar zero said:


> Please elaborate on VT4P.


VT-4 is current Gen Chinese export tank, Nigeria and Thailand also bought them.
VT-4P is the Pakistani specific version of it As the original one wasn’t good enough for PA. It’s basically Zameen aasmaan Ka faraq at this point though.

Also the VT-4P currently has two known variants in itself, the first two batches of VT-4P delivered to Pakistan were already massively upgraded, but going off what we know, starting the third batch, even more upgrades have been added. But currently we don’t know what those upgrades in the third batch are.

Compared to normal VT4, the first two batches of the P variant have.

1. Entirely new electro-mechanical stabilization system (for the gun and sights) as the original one was unsatisfactory, this new one is even better than what the Chinese are currently using in their ZTZ-99A.
2. More powerful 1500HP engine, same one as in ZTZ-99A, making the already mobile tank even faster (in fact I’d be willing to go so far as to say that VT-4P is currently one of the top 3 most mobile tanks in the world along with T-14 and Leo 2A7+)
3. Much thicker and better FY4 ERA compared to FY-2 in the original variant (I put some more details about this ERA in the dedicated VT-4 thread, you can check it out there). Also ERA coverage has been extended to the roof of the tank something not found in the normal VT-4, hence increasing armor protection massively.
4. New high speed data-link system and other improvements in C4 and situational awareness, in fact technology is this tanks strongest point, it’s armor and firepower are good but it’s technological aspect is basically next generation.
5. Different gun barrel, the one in the original VT-4 is not front-removable, the one in VT-4P is, allowing for quick changing and maintenance.
6. Thermal coatings (as found on Al-Khalid) as well as armored steel plates added to the sides for additional protection.
7. Several other smaller and larger changes that have not been revealed. For example apparently the Pakistani variant has a new and improved IBMS system.

All in all, it’s by far the best tank in service anywhere in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
5


----------



## CriticalThought

SQ8 said:


> The whole idea of a military against a larger adversary is technically to prevent war. Otherwise no one has more control over capitalism than a certain Middle East country today- even when it has pretty much pacified all border threats through peace treaties or otherwise; yet it keeps the same sized military it would need to mount offensive operations simultaneously on 2-3 fronts.
> 
> Clearly, there is space for ensuring an enemy that even if they think of a military solution it’s not to end pretty for them regardless of the overall outcome.
> 
> I wonder why the purchase of Alcotan-100 was so limited?



We need to do away with the mindset that says smaller forces can only equalize or deter. Smaller militaries can win by using superior technologies, better tactics, and exploiting enemy's vulnerabilities. If you prepare with this mindset, you will win Insha Allah. But if your mindset is defeatist from the start, you cannot hope to achieve victory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

CriticalThought said:


> We need to do away with the mindset that says weaker forces can only equalize or deter. Smaller militaries can win by using superior technologies, better tactics, and exploiting enemy's vulnerabilities. If you prepare with this mindset, you will win Insha Allah. But if your mindset is defeatist from the start, you cannot hope to achieve victory.


That's what I was saying; planning to win the war at military level while deterring it at national level.


----------



## CriticalThought

Desert Fox 1 said:


> That's what I was saying; planning to win the war at military level while deterring it at national level.



When your enemy makes a nuisance out of itself, like India does, war actually becomes indispensable. Your desire to deter becomes your weakness. Your leaders openly acknowledge we are under a hybrid war, but refuse to wage a similar hybrid war against India?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

CriticalThought said:


> refuse to wage a similar hybrid war against India?


We have to strengthen our economy first and free it of any strings such as FATF, IMF etc. As long as these swords keep hanging over us we can't wage a hybrid war in India, considering India's hold on the diplomatic side due to its economy and trading relations. This along with many other reasons is why we can't support the Kashmir movement as we did in th past nor unstablise India using underworld etc like we did in the 90s

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## CriticalThought

Desert Fox 1 said:


> We have to strengthen our economy first and free it of any strings such as FATF, IMF etc. As long as these swords keep hanging over us we can't wage a hybrid war in India, considering India's hold on the diplomatic side due to its economy and trading relations. This along with many other reasons is why we can't support the Kashmir movement as we did in th past nor unstablise India using underworld etc like we did in the 90s



Those strings are an outcome of your docile policy. Just think for a bit. Someone tries to blacklist China, what will happen? You are an important ally to China, how can people drag you around like you are a toy in their hands? The answer is that your leadership is their agent and refuses to do anything that goes against their masters' wishes. Believe me, if Pakistan desires, if military and civil leadership are on the same page, you can get rid of all your problems. The real problem is that no one wants to solve the problems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Signalian

Desert Fox 1 said:


> Hmm, due to relatively quicker delivery of VT4s, they are being used to replace old regts while AK is being used to raise new ones.
> Btw sad to see t59s with such an important inf div(14, Okara) which might be facing the might most of IA mech forces.


Have u seen the terrain ahead of Okara towards Bhatinda?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
3


----------



## Raja Porus

B


Signalian said:


> Have u seen the terrain ahead of Okara towards Bhatinda?


But near Fazilka, Sulimanke it is favourable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

Desert Fox 1 said:


> B
> 
> But near Fazilka, Sulimanke it is favourable.


Fazilka cantt has an infantry brigade?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## HRK

Signalian said:


> Have u seen the terrain ahead of Okara towards Bhatinda?


plz elaborate in more detail ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

Signalian said:


> Fazilka cantt has an infantry brigade?


AFAIK an inf bde or a mech inf bde.


----------



## Signalian

HRK said:


> plz elaborate in more detail ...





Desert Fox 1 said:


> AFAIk


If elements of 14th Div along with its armor manage to capture Fazilka somehow, the T-59s would have accomplished more than what is expected from them. The terrain is mostly plains and probably has man made obstacles. If II Corps decides to operate in this area, then entrance from Fazilka could be a point where it can turn south towards Abohar, north-west towards Farid Kot or towards Bhatinda. 14th Div can either let II Corps take over the bridgehead it created or defend Fazilka and other surrounding areas till the end of war. It would be up to T-80s of 1st Armd Div to further exploit the region if Command thinks so.

14th Div may also have to advance or take Jalalabad if it falls with in AOR, however considering that it functions under command of 31 Corps then probably it's AOR could be south of Fazilka.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## SQ8

CriticalThought said:


> We need to do away with the mindset that says smaller forces can only equalize or deter. Smaller militaries can win by using superior technologies, better tactics, and exploiting enemy's vulnerabilities. If you prepare with this mindset, you will win Insha Allah. But if your mindset is defeatist from the start, you cannot hope to achieve victory.


I don’t the mindset comes from only size but access to technology and tactics. If you do not have access to superior technology or are unaware of the latest tactics then all you can do is deter. While a positive mindset is great, it doesn’t have any impact when not paired with good decisions. Good decisions come from a combination of knowledge and humility.

The C-130 ssg raid in 65 is a good example of having the technology but no good knowledge or tactics.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## CriticalThought

SQ8 said:


> I don’t the mindset comes from only size but access to technology and tactics. If you do not have access to superior technology or are unaware of the latest tactics then all you can do is deter. While a positive mindset is great, it doesn’t have any impact when not paired with good decisions. Good decisions come from a combination of knowledge and humility.
> 
> The C-130 ssg raid in 65 is a good example of having the technology but no good knowledge or tactics.



Agreed. As in all other walks of life, we need capable people to make good decisions. And if the leadership isn't taking active steps to create such an environment - well that's just extremely poor leadership.


----------



## SQ8

CriticalThought said:


> Agreed. As in all other walks of life, we need capable people to make good decisions. And if the leadership isn't taking active steps to create such an environment - well that's just *extremely poor leadership.*


Where did it come from? How many agree on that poor leadership aspect? After all, next door to the west is a great example of poor leadership that was so widely rejected that its military refused to fight for it - we clearly aren’t in that scenario here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*‘Pakistan has no favourites in Afghanistan’,
COAS tells US diplomat*

US envoy thanked Gen Qamar for special assistance in the evacuation operations from Kabul, says ISPR


News Desk
August 27, 2021






PHOTO: ISPR
While saying Pakistan's sole aim is helping achieve peaceful, sovereign, stable and prosperous Afghanistan, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa said that Pakistan has no "favourites" in Afghanistan, the military said.

According to the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), the army chief expressed these remarks during a meeting with US Charge d’ Affairs to Pakistan Angela Aggeler who called on him at the General Headquarters (GHQ) in Rawalpindi on Friday.

The military's media wing said that during the meeting matters of mutual interest, regional security and the recent situation in Afghanistan were discussed in detail.

"Pakistan has no favourites in Afghanistan and our sole aim is helping achieve peaceful,
sovereign stable and prosperous Afghanistan," the COAS was quoted as saying by the ISPR.

Gen Qamar also strongly condemned the terrorist attacks at the Kabul airport and expressed sorrow over the loss of precious lives, it added.

The statement said that the army chief also reiterated the combined resolve to fight terrorism and extremism to the core.

The visiting dignitary, according to the ISPR, appreciated Pakistan's efforts in promoting regional peace and stability and thanked the COAS for the special assistance in the evacuation operations from Kabul.
The meeting comes a day after 85 people, including 13 US soldiers, were killed by an Islamic State (IS) suicide bomber as American forces help to evacuate Afghans desperate to flee the Taliban rule.
General Frank McKenzie, head of US Central Command, said US commanders are on alert for more attacks by Islamic State, including possible rockets or vehicle-borne bombs targeting the airport.

"We're doing everything we can to be prepared," he said, adding that some intelligence is being shared with the Taliban and that he believed "some attacks have been thwarted by them."

US forces are racing to complete their withdrawal from Afghanistan by an August 31 deadline set by President Joe Biden, who says the United States had long ago achieved its original rationale for invading the country in 2001: to root out al Qaeda militants and prevent a repeat of the Sept 11 attacks on the United States.

Biden said he had ordered the Pentagon to plan how to strike ISIS-K, the Islamic State affiliate that claimed responsibility.

"We will not forgive. We will not forget. We will hunt you down and make you pay," the US president said during televised comments from the White House.

On Thursday, chief of the UK Secret Intelligence Service (MI6) Richard Moore called on General Qamar and discussed matters of mutual interests particularly evolving situation in Afghanistan, the military said in a statement.

During the meeting, the army chief said that Pakistan is helping achieve a peaceful, stable and prosperous Afghanistan.

“Pakistan is willing to do whatever is possible to help Afghanistan achieve an inclusive settlement which is vital for regional peace and prosperity,” the statement quoted Gen Qamar as saying.

Last week, while addressing the faculty and cadets during a visit to the Pakistan Military Academy (PMA) in Kakul, Gen Qamar reiterated that Pakistan wanted national and regional peace and development, and would continue to play its role for peace and stability in Afghanistan.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

Signalian said:


> 14th Div can either let II Corps take over the bridgehead it created


If I'm not wrong in 71, 105 inf bde(which included Shabbir Shareef's 6FF) had made a similar bridge head in suliemanke which could've been exploited in a move towards Fazilka?

Reactions: Wow Wow:
2


----------



## Signalian

Desert Fox 1 said:


> If I'm not wrong in 71, 105 inf bde(which included Shabbir Shareef's 6FF) had made a similar bridge head in suliemanke which could've been exploited in a move towards Fazilka?


yes and why wasn't it exploited ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Reichmarshal

Desert Fox 1 said:


> That is again at grand strategic level, as I mentioned. However regardless of political and diplomatic developments military planning should be done to prevent any surprises and as a last resort.
> 
> Cost. Moreover, AFAIK only Gujranwala Corps was equipped with them.
> 
> AFAIK VT4s are being used for replacement and is currently replacing 6th armd div. Also I believe AZs will be kept very much on the frontlines, most probably in form of IABGs as they are still better than most of the indian tanks.


When replacements become available in nos. AZ will be removed from Frontline service n transfered to FC wings.
This decision was make some time ago.


Desert Fox 1 said:


> If I'm not wrong in 71, 105 inf bde(which included Shabbir Shareef's 6FF) had made a similar bridge head in suliemanke which could've been exploited in a move towards Fazilka?


Hindsight is a good thing but unfortunately wars don't happen in hindsight.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## CriticalThought

SQ8 said:


> Where did it come from? How many agree on that poor leadership aspect? After all, next door to the west is a great example of poor leadership that was so widely rejected that its military refused to fight for it - we clearly aren’t in that scenario here.



Sorry, just making sure you haven't levelled some deep sarcasm at our leadership. We are supposed to feel good by comparing ourselves to a failed, corrupt government that was installed as puppets by occupying forces? Am I reading this correctly?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

Reichmarshal said:


> Hindsight is a good thing but unfortunately wars don't happen in hindsight.


Actually I was ASKING if that particular bridgehead could be used for an offense by II Corps towards Fazilka?


Reichmarshal said:


> When replacements become available in nos. AZ will be removed from Frontline service n transfered to FC wings.


I doubt that AZs will be transferred to FC any time soon. They can still perform better than most Indian tanks plus AFAIK,since 2010 PA has been raising more new regts instead of replacing older ones. Thus we can expect PA to form IABGs with these AZs before transferring them to FC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichmarshal

Desert Fox 1 said:


> I doubt that AZs will be transferred to FC any time soon. They can still perform better than most Indian tanks plus AFAIK,since 2010 PA has been raising more new regts instead of replacing older ones. Thus we can expect PA to form IABGs with these AZs before transferring them to FC.


Maray bhai plz no argument on this....wt I tell u has already been decided. 
Like I said as soon as replacements become available AZ will go.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Reichmarshal

Desert Fox 1 said:


> Actually I was ASKING if that particular bridgehead could be used for an offense by II Corps towards Fazilka?



Yara hindsight is one deadly thing.
Eg in 71 in East Pakistan PA had less than 3500 fighting men. While literally faced the full might of IA.
The plan was always to fall back to Decca n defend. As Decca had very strong natural defences but gen. niazi preffered to surrunder n safe live rather than fight a useless battle.
My grand father who happened to be a pow in East Pakistan, during his last days was admitted in cmh rwp. Coincidently Gen. Niazi was also admitted their n once he found out that my grandfather was admitted their, he wanted to see him. But my grandfather flatly refused n was very angry even in that state.
As most of the solders would have preffered to die than to surrender to IA.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## iLION12345_1

Reichmarshal said:


> Maray bhai plz no argument on this....wt I tell u has already been decided.
> Like I said as soon as replacements become available AZ will go.


There has been no such decision made so far, if there have been then kindly give some sort of proof.

The AZs are in far too numerous number to be Replaced anytime soon. Especially Not with the 500+ other tanks to replace first (Type 59 and 69).
If such was the case the army would not be expanding the armored core rather it would be focused on replacing AZs As you say, Instead the core is being expanded as we speak With AK-1 (and will continue to be expanded with AK-2 or improved AK-1)

Yes the AZs will move, that is inevitable, they may move back from the frontlines, they may even move all the way to the West, but I doubt any decision at all has been made yet, especially not one to transfer them to FC. Not until India operates T72s And the armored core needs to reach numbers around 3000 tanks.

The army doesn’t make such decisions half a decade in advance when it doesn’t even know what will be the situation next year, at that point you’re just assuming such a thing will happen because it seems most likely (in which case clarify that, don’t call it an army decision without it being one.)

Bottom line is; it will take years to replace the tanks before AZ, let alone AZs Themselves, so it’s best to wait until we see it rather than assuming decisions several years down the line have been instinctively or hastily made.

Reactions: Love Love:
2 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

Reichmarshal said:


> Yara hindsight is one deadly thing.


Agreed dear, but I was infact inquiring about the *technical* details,if that bridgehead was enough for offensive ops.
I'm not talking about why it was not done.


iLION12345_1 said:


> There has been no such decision made so far, if there have been then kindly give some sort of proof.
> 
> The AZs are in far too numerous number to be Replaced anytime soon. Especially Not with the 500+ other tanks to replace first (Type 59 and 69).
> If such was the case the army would not be expanding the armored core rather it would be focused on replacing AZs As you say, Instead the core is being expanded as we speak With AK-1 (and will continue to be expanded with AK-2 or improved AK-1)
> 
> Yes the AZs will move, that is inevitable, they may move back from the frontlines, they may even move all the way to the West, but I doubt any decision at all has been made yet, especially not one to transfer them to FC. Not until India operates T72s And the armored core needs to reach numbers around 3000 tanks.
> 
> The army doesn’t make such decisions half a decade in advance when it doesn’t even know what will be the situation next year, at that point you’re just assuming such a thing will happen because it seems most likely (in which case clarify that, don’t call it an army decision without it being one.)
> 
> Bottom line is; it will take years to replace the tanks before AZ, let alone AZs Themselves, so it’s best to wait until we see it rather than assuming decisions several years down the line have been instinctively or hastily made.


Exactly my reasons to believe that PA will be raising AZs to raise new* formations;* AKs to raise new *regiments *and VT4s for replacement (though there may be exceptions.


Reichmarshal said:


> My grand father who happened to be a pow in East Pakistan


I have five very close family members (including paternal and maternal grandfathers) who faught in both 65 as well as 71 and three of them were POWs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Signalian

Desert Fox 1 said:


> Actually I was ASKING if that particular bridgehead could be used for an offense by II Corps towards Fazilka?


Short reply, yes.

Back in 1971, the bridgehead was created and 105 Bde Group went on defensive after creating the bridgehead. Now if you read on wikipedia it will tell you glorious stories of Indian victory in Fazilka, how the attack by 105 Bde was stopped and Pakistani attack on Fazilka was stalled and what not. It didn't happen like that.

105 Bde Group had 18 Baluch Regt, 7 Punjab Regt, 6 FF Regt, a battalion of Rangers and a Squadron of up gunned Shermans supported with an artillery regiment.

Facing was Indian Army 67 Bde Group comprising three infantry battalions (4 Jat Regt, 3 Assam Rifles, 15 Rajput Regt), one field regiment, one medium battery ,one independent armoured squadron of Sherman-75s from the Infantry School and another armoured squadron equipped with T-54 tanks with two battalions worth of the Border Security Force (BSF). Later another battalion 3/11 Gorkha Rifles was also allotted and took part in combat. Another Armor Squadron was sent in combat after Indian armor took losses.

In reality, 105 Bde Group attacked BSF posts after shelling and then started its advance towards Distributary and captured it along with a bridge or two. Rest of the bridges (total 23) were blown up by Indian Army in haste as it was thought that 105 bde Group will keep advancing into Fazilka. This hampered any offensive moves Indian Army for future. 105 Bde Group had accomplished its task by creating bridgehead and now awaited II Corps to consolidate and advance through Fazilka.

II Corps was made up of 1st Armd Div and 33 Infantry Div. In 1971, both armies didnt employ their Armor Divs, both waiting for other to launch its Armd Div first and thus both lost initiative. 33 Infantry Div was divided and its battalions were sent towards Sind. So II Corps wasn't coming.

What was 105 Bde Group to do then ?
II Corps wasn't coming to take advantage of 105 Bde Group gains so the bridgehead were needlessly created. 105 Bde then bore the brunt of 5 failed counter attacks by 67 Bde Group. The Indian Brigade Commander was sacked and replaced with a new commander. The Indian GOC of the sector was wounded in action as he came to aid the Indian Brigade Commander along with his Commander Artillery Brigade, and was thus replaced too. These changes were made by Indian Chief of Army himself during the war witnessing the dismal performance of 67 Bde Group. It was after 15th December that 67 Bde Group was able to take a small part of land that 105 Bde Group had held while the 1971 war ended soon.

Indian Army's 67 Bde Group had lost 190 killed, 425 wounded and 196 missing in action with loss of 8 T-54s and several Shermans. 4 Jat Regiment and 3 Assam Regt had suffered the most causalities. Out of the 8 T-54s destroyed, 4 were destroyed by Major Shabbir Shareef's B-Coy 6 FF Regt. This was the result of 5 failed Indian counter attacks between 7-11 December and the fight after that till end of war.

While the Indians celebrated that Pakistan Army couldnt take Fazilka, it was the Indian Army 67 Bde Group that failed to dislodge Pakistan's Army 105 Bde Group which had crossed IB and captured distributary area waiting for II Corps to exploit its gains while II Corps never showed up.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
4


----------



## SQ8

CriticalThought said:


> Sorry, just making sure you haven't levelled some deep sarcasm at our leadership. We are supposed to feel good by comparing ourselves to a failed, corrupt government that was installed as puppets by occupying forces? Am I reading this correctly?


Why should you be feeling good? - you are leveling allegations of mass discontent and failed policies but other than your opinions (and frankly no one cares who you are or whether you are Pakistan’s own Einstein) - there are plenty within the military establishment and government who are smart enough to recognize these issues and be whistleblowers to the media. There are plenty of mistakes the hybrid setup is making but none of them echo the “sky is falling” chicken little routine being proposed here by yourself or the opposition.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## CriticalThought

SQ8 said:


> Why should you be feeling good? - you are leveling allegations of mass discontent and failed policies but other than your opinions (and frankly no one cares who you are or whether you are Pakistan’s own Einstein) - there are plenty within the military establishment and government who are smart enough to recognize these issues and be whistleblowers to the media. There are plenty of mistakes the hybrid setup is making but none of them echo the “sky is falling” chicken little routine being proposed here by yourself or the opposition.



For some, the sky fell the day Articles 370 and 35-A were revoked unilaterally by India and we became mere 'ambassadors of Kashmir'. If this doesn't create the 'sky is falling' panic in a majority of our people, then we are a dead nation. There is much more I want to say, but you cannot make the blind see or the deaf hear.


----------



## SQ8

CriticalThought said:


> For some, the sky fell the day Articles 370 and 35-A were revoked unilaterally by India and we became mere 'ambassadors of Kashmir'. If this doesn't create the 'sky is falling' panic in a majority of our people, then we are a dead nation. There is much more I want to say, but you cannot make the blind see or the deaf hear.


What did you do about the sky falling? Specifically what could you propose as steps?
Throughout your entire tirade you have never presented actual actions that could have been taken by the hybrid setup with their expected results otherwise.
Instead, criticism for the sake of criticism only belies frustration of being invalid against the Indian actions(among the host of other life issues) which is understandable but at the end - I would suggest you pick up a gun and do something about it then, so far you haven’t proposed anything that you yourself seem to be willing to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## CriticalThought

SQ8 said:


> What did you do about the sky falling? Specifically what could you propose as steps?
> Throughout your entire tirade you have never presented actual actions that could have been taken by the hybrid setup with their expected results otherwise.
> Instead, criticism for the sake of criticism only belies frustration of being invalid against the Indian actions(among the host of other life issues) which is understandable but at the end - I would suggest you pick up a gun and do something about it then, so far you haven’t proposed anything that you yourself seem to be willing to do.



Step 1: let's get ourselves out of the financial mess. How does that sound? Step 2 shall be nationwide education. We can discuss that in the future. Happy?


----------



## iLION12345_1

Desert Fox 1 said:


> Agreed dear, but I was infact inquiring about the *technical* details,if that bridgehead was enough for offensive ops.
> I'm not talking about why it was not done.
> 
> Exactly my reasons to believe that PA will be raising AZs to raise new* formations;* AKs to raise new *regiments *and VT4s for replacement (though there may be exceptions.
> 
> I have five very close family members (including paternal and maternal grandfathers) who faught in both 65 as well as 71 and three of them were POWs.


Brigadier Munir (SJ), 71 war hero and POW is my great-uncle

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Desert Fox 1 said:


> If I'm not wrong in 71, 105 inf bde(which included Shabbir Shareef's 6FF) had made a similar bridge head in suliemanke which could've been exploited in a move towards Fazilka?


Nopes, that action was technically not a real bridgehead, nor was it intended to be one. That action was intended to improve the defensibility of 105 Brigade front and stalling a major Indian offensive which was intended in this sector with possible objective of Suleimanke Headworks.


Desert Fox 1 said:


> Agreed. But Pakistani inf divs have a single regt and few have whole bdes. This sole regt will be the main armd asset of the whole div thus inf support like the one you mentioned will the least if 14 div's responsibilities especially considering its area of deployment. Central/southern Punjab might have to face the onslaught of:
> Two Commands, broken down as follows
> -2×armd divs,
> -3×RAPIDS,
> -9×Inf divs
> -2×Arty divs
> -5×Indp armd/mech bdes
> (All of this depending on which axis of advance IA chooses,and unlike most people I think central/southern Punjab is going to be the major battle ground for mech forces instead of Sindh)
> To face this (again IF IA chooses this axis) is PA's 31 corps;
> -26 Mech div
> -35 Inf div
> -14th(mech div?)
> -Might as well;1×inf div from 11 corps,Peshawar
> During force assessment, I believe we should avoid bringing in factors regarding enemy like slow mobilization,interdiction, logistics etc etc.
> The one thing that is in our favour are the defence canals and we shall base our defences on them, still I think given the odds our forces in this theatre may face they should be equipped with better tanks so that each inf div has a reasonable armd support of atleast one regt if not a bde allowing it to do limited counterattacking, exploiting and offenses for tactical objectives without requiring support of the 26 mech div.
> In this way 26 mech will suffer minimum attrition while completely preserving our II corps.


your info now more than a decade old..... for Pakistan you need to add an additional maybe 2-3 mechanized divisions, an armored brigade to EACH infantry division....and much more...

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## Raja Porus

Signalian said:


> The Indian Brigade Commander was sacked and replaced with a new commander.


It is to be noted that Indians changed their GOC and bde commanders thrice in those twelve days.


Signalian said:


> In reality, 105 Bde Group attacked BSF posts after shelling


As far as I've read, Shabbir's B company had to advance silently so as not to alert the Indian positions on the eastern bank otherwise the attack would've been futile.


iLION12345_1 said:


> Brigadier Munir (SJ), 71 war hero and POW is my great-uncle


Brigadier Imtiaz,AC is mine.


PanzerKiel said:


> Nopes, that action was technically not a real bridgehead, nor was it intended to be one. That action was intended to improve the defensibility of 105 Brigade front and stalling a major Indian offensive which was intended in this sector with possible objective of Suleimanke Headworks.


That was what I wanted to ask.


PanzerKiel said:


> for Pakistan you need to add an additional maybe 2-3 mechanized divisions, an armored brigade to EACH infantry division....and much more...


I was not talking about raising armd bdes with EACH div, what I was saying was that 14 div ought to have *better* tanks not more..

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Zarvan

CH 4 in my opinion serves two goals. It's good strike platform but only four of them also indicates we would use them extensively to get our pilots trained. And when Army has enough pilots trained they would immediately get CH 5 or even bigger Drones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Desert Fox 1 said:


> I was not talking about raising armd bdes with EACH div, what I was saying was that 14 div ought to have *better* tanks not more..


Strike elements including Armored divisions and independent armored brigades are at a higher priority.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IceCold

PanzerKiel said:


> Strike elements including Armored divisions and independent armored brigades are at a higher priority.


How do you propose supporting these strike elements without a decent gunship in place? Considering our strike divisions will be up against Indian Apaches.


----------



## PanzerKiel

IceCold said:


> How do you propose supporting these strike elements without a decent gunship in place? Considering our strike divisions will be up against Indian Apaches.


Gunship against gunship, tank against tank, Fighter against fighter, ship against ship.......thats not military tactics.....

Strike elements, if they get gunship support would be nice enough.....but gunship support is not necessary for their operation, they already have plenty of manpads and mechanized AD elements embedded amongst them to bring any gunship down.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Sifar zero

PanzerKiel said:


> Gunship against gunship, tank against tank, Fighter against fighter, ship against ship.......thats not military tactics.....
> 
> Strike elements, if they get gunship support would be nice enough.....but gunship support is not necessary for their operation, they already have plenty of manpads and mechanized AD elements embedded amongst them to bring any gunship down.


The TB2 from Turkey is a great choice with its 4 hardpoints that can carry MAM L's would be great to blunt armored offensives by India plus they are really cheap and if some are shot down it would not effect us that much.
And not to forget that the TB2 helped the Azeris win the NK war. Imagine a 4 Million $ TB2 destroying a 100 Million $ S400.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432340091406622720

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Closing Ceremony of Pakistan Kazakhstan Joint Military Exercise “Dostarym III” held at National Counter Terrorism Center (NCTC),

Exercise aimed at strengthening co-op between both countries in face of emerging counter terrorism & counter-insurgency .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

Sifar zero said:


> The TB2 from Turkey is a great choice with its 4 hardpoints that can carry MAM L's would be great to blunt armored offensives by India plus they are really cheap and if some are shot down it would not effect us that much.
> And not to forget that the TB2 helped the Azeris win the NK war. Imagine a 4 Million $ TB2 destroying a 100 Million $ S400.


Whatever worked for the Azeris may not work for Pakistan - maybe some tactics but the underlying environment is very different to that conflict. Terrian masking and systems integration worked against Armenia a lot as well. Towards the terrain of north Punjab it may have a greater impact than the south. The Libya conflict is a great example of drone vs drone warfare where Sams have been successful in clearing out drones due to essentially flat terrain.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Blacklight

SQ8 said:


> Whatever worked for the Azeris may not work for Pakistan - maybe some tactics but the underlying environment is very different to that conflict. Terrian masking and systems integration worked against Armenia a lot as well. Towards the terrain of north Punjab it may have a greater impact than the south. The Libya conflict is a great example of drone vs drone warfare where Sams have been successful in clearing out drones due to essentially flat terrain.


The success & failure of EW systems, as well as SHORAD was another important lesson, from Libya.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Two PMA cadets graduate from Turkish Military Academy*

Thu, 2 Sep 2021, 9:16 PM

ANKARA, Sep 2 (APP): The fraternal Pakistan-Turkey relations witnessed another milestone on August 30 as two cadets of the Pakistan Military Academy graduated from the Turkish Military Academy Ankara at an impressive ceremony.

Both the gentlemen cadets have reached Pakistan to join their duties as officers of Pakistan Army.

According to a press release issued by Pakistan Embassy here on Thursday, this was for the first time that Pakistani cadets attended the five-year long training programme, although Pakistan military officers regularly attend courses in Turkish military academies and vice versa.

The Pakistani cadets pursued their training programme under the agreement signed during the 13th High Level Military Dialogue Group meeting held in Ankara in 2015.

Bilateral defence cooperation is the hallmark of the strong Pakistan-Turkey fraternal ties. Both sides have strong defence cooperation covering training, exchange visits and co-production of defence equipment.

The graduating young cadets Abdullah Nawaz Abbasi and Ali Adeel Zafar in their remarks expressed their immense pleasure and honour to have graduated from Turkey’s prestigious military institution.

They conveyed their gratitude to their Turkish instructors and staff for making them proud soldiers capable of meeting future challenges. They wowed to work hard for promoting Pakistan-Turkey brotherhood.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

British Foreign Secretary Dominic Raab visits Pakistan- Afghanistan border, accompanied by C Turner, FCDO
, briefed on current situation on ground & along border by Pakistan Army & FC KP...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434044276271460353

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyshadow

*Pakistan army officer graduating from Iranian military university the two country have a long history of training each other soldiers, congratulations ASIF *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bhola record

ghazi52 said:


> Closing Ceremony of Pakistan Kazakhstan Joint Military Exercise “Dostarym III” held at National Counter Terrorism Center (NCTC),
> 
> Exercise aimed at strengthening co-op between both countries in face of emerging counter terrorism & counter-insurgency .
> 
> 
> View attachment 774653
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 774654


first time i have seen julian name,diversity???

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

bhola record said:


> first time i have seen julian name,diversity???


That's are many other Christian officers as well.... That's the diversity of our army.


bhola record said:


> first time i have seen julian name,diversity???


And that yellow stripe on his uniform says that he has been seriously injured fighting....he was injured in Swat, around 2009, as part of a Commando battalion.

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Love Love:
4


----------



## Raja Porus

@PanzerKiel can you explain this picture, I had saved it but forgot its context.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## bhola record

Desert Fox 1 said:


> View attachment 775918
> @PanzerKiel can you explain this picture, I had saved it but forgot its context.


I think it was a mukti bhani hideout, I may be wrong.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

bhola record said:


> I think it was a mukti bhani hideout, I may be wrong.


Yep amd the man is tikka Khan.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Sifar zero

Desert Fox 1 said:


> View attachment 775918
> @PanzerKiel can you explain this picture, I had saved it but forgot its context.


This is so badass.

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

H.E. Luigi Di Maio, Foreign Minister of Italy called on COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa, “Pakistan values its relations with Italy & we earnestly look forward to enhance mutually beneficial multi-domain relations based on common interest” COAS . 
He appreciated Pakistan's role in Afghanistan, the successful evacuation op, efforts for regional stability & pledged to play their role for further improvement in diplomatic cooperation with Pakistan at all levels.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dreamer.

لیفٹیننٹ جنرل ساحر شمشاد مرزا کور کمانڈر راولپنڈی تعینات


راولپنڈی: (دنیا نیوز) چیف آف جنرل سٹاف لیفٹیننٹ جنرل ساحر شمشاد مرزا کو کور کمانڈر راولپنڈی تعینات کر دیا گیا۔




dunya.com.pk





1. CGS Lt. Gen. Sahir Shamshad appointed as Corps Commander Rawalpindi.

2. Corps Commander Rawalpindi Lt. Gen. Azhar Abbas appointed as CGS.

3. Corps Commander Multan Lt. Gen. Waseem Ashraf appointed as DG JS HQ.

4. Lt. Gen. Chiragh Haider appointed as Corps Commander Multan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435301972496764934
I thought we had a pinned thread on ISI @WebMaster


----------



## ghazi52

https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk

September 07, 2021


In a major reshuffle, Lieutenant General Sahir Shamshad Mirza has been posted as Commander Rawalpindi Corps, the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said.

According to ISPR, Lieutenant General Sahir Shamshad Mirza has been posted as Commander Rawalpindi Corps while Lieutenant General Muhammad Chiragh Haider as Commander Multan Corps.

The ISPR said that Lieutenant General Azhar Abbas has been appointed as the Chief of General Staff.

Lieutenant General Muhammad Waseem Ashraf has been appointed as the Director-General Joint Staff Headquarters, the military’s media wing said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Lt General Sahir Shamshad Mirza HI (M) He is from Sind Regiment & the Colonel Commandant

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Blacklight

ghazi52 said:


> https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk
> 
> September 07, 2021
> 
> 
> In a major reshuffle, Lieutenant General Sahir Shamshad Mirza has been posted as Commander Rawalpindi Corps, the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said.
> 
> According to ISPR, Lieutenant General Sahir Shamshad Mirza has been posted as Commander Rawalpindi Corps while Lieutenant General Muhammad Chiragh Haider as Commander Multan Corps.
> 
> The ISPR said that Lieutenant General Azhar Abbas has been appointed as the Chief of General Staff.
> 
> Lieutenant General Muhammad Waseem Ashraf has been appointed as the Director-General Joint Staff Headquarters, the military’s media wing said.







Lieutenant General Azhar Abbas as Chief of General Staff (COGS). 





Lt Gen Sahir Shamshad Mirza has been posted as Commander Rawalpindi Corps. 





Lt Gen Muhammad Chiragh Haider has been named Commander Multan Corps. 





Lieutenant General Muhammad Waseem Ashraf has been appointed Director-General Joint Staff Headquarters, the military’s media wing said.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The New Commander of Xl Corps Peshawar Lt General Nauman Mahmood HI (M) called on Governor KPK The Governor congratulated him on his new appointment as Corps Commander
Gen is from The Baloch Regiment .



























...............................................................................................


Adjutant General (AG), GHQ Rawalpindi,

Lt General Muhammad Aamer HI (M) 

He is from Regiment of Artillery .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bossman

Inception-06 said:


> why the hell the bought this piece of shit dragon apc ?


Used only by ASF and PAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Soldiers of East Pakistan Civil Armed Forces) participated in today's show of defence day at GHQ, on special invitation of COAS General Bajwa, InshaAllah. We don't abandon our Ghazis and Shuhada .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

William Joseph Burns, Director Central Intelligence Agency (CIA), USA called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) and Lt General Faiz Hameed, Director General Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Corps Commanders Conference (CCC) chaired by COAS, at GHQ,

The Forum took comprehensive review of global, regional & domestic security. Forum was apprised on prevalent situation in Afghanistan, especially security along Pakistan-Afghan Border.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Spanish Foreign Minister Jose Manuel Albares Bueno called on Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa at the General Headquarters in Rawalpindi and discussed the latest situation in Afghanistan, the military said late Friday.

During the meeting, matters of mutual interest, regional security situation including the current situation in Afghanistan and enhanced bilateral and defence cooperation were discussed, the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said in a statement.

Both sides reiterated the combined resolve for the provision of humanitarian aid and assistance to the Afghan people, it added.

According to the military’s media wing, the Spanish FM appreciated Pakistan’s role in successful evacuation operations from Afghanistan and efforts for regional stability.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

DG ISPR

@OfficialDGISPR
·
1h

Nation honours supreme sacrifice by Major Raja Aziz Bhatti Shaheed, NH in 1965 war.His gallant actions & exemplary leadership, inflicted heavy losses on Indian forces, successfully repulsing enemy attack on Lahore. His heroic feat inspires us 2 defend Pakistan, whatever the cost.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*ISI chief hosts regional intelligence chiefs meeting on Afghanistan*






https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk
*Web Desk*
9:41 PM | September 11, 2021


On Saturday, Director-General Inter-Services Intelligence (DG ISI) Lt Gen Faiz Hameed hosted a meeting of regional intelligence chiefs to discuss evolving situation in Afghanistan.

According to sources, the meeting was attended by spy chiefs of China, Russia, Iran, Tajikistan Turkmenistan, Kazakhstan, and Uzbekistan in Islamabad.

The meeting also discussed the measures required for peace and stability in the region following the Taliban takeover in Afghanistan.

Taliban spokesman Zabihullah Mujahid has asked the international community to recognize the Taliban’s government in Afghanistan, assuring them that the group would address the issues various countries have put forth.

Last week, Lt Gen Hameed visited Kabul to meet with the Taliban representatives and discuss matters related to the safe evacuation of foreign nationals, border management, and security in the region, sources had said at the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437499998191640581

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Effective integration of arms, services imperative for befitting response to adversary during war: COAS*

Tue, 14 Sep 2021, 10:54 PM

ISPR

RAWALPINDI, Sep 14 (APP):Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa Tuesday said effective integration of various arms and services during training was imperative for befitting response to adversary during war.
He visited Pano Aqil and witnessed training of formation at Field Firing Ranges, Salehpat, said an Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR) news release.
The COAS was given a detailed briefing on operational preparedness of the desert formation training in field.

The participating troops demonstrated integrated battle drills by various components as part of defensive battle in desert including fire and manoeuvre.

Interacting with troops, the COAS appreciated their combat readiness, training standards and high morale while training under such tough conditions.

He also planted a tree as part of Sarsabz-o-Shadab Pakistan campaign.

He commended formation for this undertaking in unfavourable desert conditions aimed at preservation of environment and strengthening defence of the area.

Later, the COAS visited family of Sepoy Hizb Ullah Jatoi Shaheed, in village Dattar Dino; Pano Aqil, who embraced Shahadat on September 5, 2021 due to improvised explosive device attack on Frontier Constabulary troops deployed at Quetta.

The COAS inquired about well-being of the family and directed all concerned to ensure welfare of the families of Shuhada; who had sacrificed their lives for defence of motherland.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437849218455060481

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bhola record

ghazi52 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437849218455060481


havent see him do that before.I have seen him meeting officer's family but this is awesome


----------



## ghazi52

COAS interacted with families of Martyrs of Army, Rangers Sindh, other LEAs incl intelligence, Sind Police, ANF & ASF, COAS spent time with them & inquired about their well being. COAS directed formation to take all necessary measures for welfare of Martyrs' families.
Karachi , Sep 13, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Air Headquarters Islamabad, today.

COAS was given a detailed briefing on operational matters of the Pakistan Air Force.

COAS praised the operational preparedness of PAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439012880859475974

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440699485957464079

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

General Ashfaq Nadeem has passed away today. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441311226919743493








Former Corps Commander Lieutenant General (retd) Ashfaq Nadeem passes away


Former Corps Commander Lieutenant General (retd) Ashfaq Nadeem passes away



videos.arynews.tv

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
3


----------



## HRK

PanzerKiel said:


> General Ashfaq Nadeem has passed away today.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441311226919743493
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former Corps Commander Lieutenant General (retd) Ashfaq Nadeem passes away
> 
> 
> Former Corps Commander Lieutenant General (retd) Ashfaq Nadeem passes away
> 
> 
> 
> videos.arynews.tv

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

One of the finest general officers we ever produced. He inspired a generation with his leadership. A military genius who played an instrumental role in destroying the myth of TTP's invincibility in erstwhile FATA while serving as DGMO of Pakistan Army. He was the mastermind of Operation Zarb e Azab which showed light at the end.of a very dark tunnel. His last address to his troops in Multan was very emotional. He said: 
"My regret is retiring without seeing liberation of Indian Illegally Occupied Kashmir".
He was everything a career officer would desire; Brigade major, GOC of a div during active ops, corps commander of strike corps, DG MO, Man behind Zarb-e-Azb and one of Raheel's right hand.
Only if he became the chief...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
3


----------



## khanasifm

In te res ting Listva de mining body guard 💂‍♀️


----------



## ghazi52

*PM visits ISI headquarters, expresses satisfaction over professional preparedness*






https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk
*Web Desk*
8:46 PM | September 24, 2021


Prime Minister Imran Khan along with top civil and military leadership visited the headquarters of Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI) today.

According to Prime Minister Office (PMO), the prime minister "lauded the diligent efforts of Inter-Services Intelligence for national security and expressed his satisfaction over professional preparedness."

Federal ministers, the chief minister of Balochistan, and the chief minister of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa were present in the meeting.
A comprehensive briefing was given to the national and military leadership on the national security and regional dynamics with a focus on the ongoing situation in Afghanistan.

The prime minister was also given a detailed briefing on enhancing intelligence cooperation.

On the arrival, DG ISI Major General Faiz Hameed welcomed the delegation at the spy agency’s headquarters.


----------



## Windjammer

Interesting picture of a Pakistan Army XXXI Corps training facility in Bahawalpur captured by Google Earth You can see soldiers doing their drills, exercise arenas, tanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel

Windjammer said:


> Interesting picture of a Pakistan Army XXXI Corps training facility in Bahawalpur captured by Google Earth You can see soldiers doing their drills, exercise arenas, tanks.
> 
> View attachment 781681


I've spent years at this training facility.... Multiple small arms ranges and quick reaction courses for squadron level troops.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CombatSurgeon

PanzerKiel said:


> I've spent years at this training facility.... Multiple small arms ranges and quick reaction courses for squadron level troops.


Yes, Chak 23 BC area.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444995971679674375

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445033527964225539

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Investiture ceremony held at General Headquarters Rawalpindi

COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa, conferred military awards to PakistanArmy personnel for their acts of gallantry during operations & meritorious services rendered to the nation...


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445371952001130501


----------



## ghazi52

..




New ISI chief Lt Gen Nadeem Anjum (L) and Lt Gen Faiz Hameed. — Photo courtesy ISPR/File

Lieutenant General Nadeem Ahmed Anjum has been appointed as the new director-general of Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI), the military's media affairs wing announced on Wednesday.
Meanwhile, Lt Gen Faiz Hameed, formerly the ISI director general, has been posted as the Peshawar corps commander.

In a statement, the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) announced other postings as well, saying Lt Gen Mohammad Saeed has been posted as the Karachi corps commander, Lt Gen Nauman Mehmood has been appointed the president of the National Defence University, and Maj Gen Asim Malik has been promoted to the rank of lieutenant general as well as appointed the army's adjutant general.

Earlier, the ISPR announced that Lt Gen Mohammad Amir has been posted as Gujranwala corps commander, while Lt Gen Asim Munir has been appointed as the quarter master general.
The appointment of the ISI director general is the prerogative of the prime minister. 

The spymaster's choice is, however, made by the prime minister in consultation with the army chief.
Lt Gen Anjum was previously the commander of Karachi Corps. He was promoted to the rank of lieutenant general in September 2019.

Hailing from the Pakistan Military Academy's 78th Long Course and the Punjab Regiment, Lt Gen Anjum has also served as the commandant of the Command and Staff College, Quetta.

The new DG ISI has also previously remained the inspector general of the Balochistan Frontier Corps (North) and commanded a brigade in Kurram Agency, Hangu.

A graduate of UK's Royal College of Defence Studies, Lt Gen Anjum also holds a degree from the Asia-Pacific Centre for Security Studies, Honolulu.

Lt Gen Anjum is a native of Mohra Sheikhan, Kontrilla, in Rawalpindi district's Gujar Khan.

The outgoing DG ISI, Lt Gen Hameed, was given the role on June 16, 2019, in a surprise military shake-up. He had previously served in the ISI as the head of internal security and is believed to be a close confidant of Army Chief Gen Qamar Bajwa.

Gen Faiz is from the Army’s Baloch Regiment. His appointment had come at a very crucial time when both external and internal security challenges seemed to be growing.

His name first caught public eye over his role in ending the Faizabad dharna by the now-banned Tehreek-i-Labbaik Pakistan (TLP) in November 2017 through an agreement. The group had then staged the sit-in against amendments to the Elections Act 2017.

Lt Gen Mohammad Amir is currently serving as the adjutant general. He has also served as the General Officer Commanding Lahore.

Lt Gen Asim Munir was serving as the Corps Commander Gujranwala. He served as the IS director general prior to Gen Faiz.


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Army new appointments*

Lt. General Nadeem Ahmed Anjum appointed as DG ISI Inter Services Intelligence.

Lt. Gen. Muhammad Saeed appointed Commander 5 Corps Karachi.

Lt. Gen. Noman Mahmood appointed President National Defence University.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Three New appointments/postings,*

Lt General Faiz Hameed,
Commander 11 Corps Peshawar,

Lt General Syed Asim Munir Ahmed Shah
Quarter Master General (QMG),

Lt General Muhammad Aamer,
Commander 30 Corps Gujranwala.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446093852864131080

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

COAS & DG ISI Lt General Nadeem Anjum visited family of, Sepoy Hizb Ullah Jatoi Shaheed, in village Dattar Dino; Pano Aqil, who Embraced Shahadat on 5th Sep due to IED attack on FC troops deployed at Quetta..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

Which song is played by the army band during guard of honour?


----------



## ghazi52

53rd World Military Shooting Championship. 
Pakistan Navy's leading shooter Amin Ullah won Silver medal in Men's Category and Bronze medal in the Trap Mix team competition. Championship had over 50 participants including 41 international shooters from Russia, France, Sri Lanka, Palestine & Kenya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Meeting with COAS..

Reactions: Angry Angry:
2


----------



## Keysersoze

ghazi52 said:


> Meeting with COAS..
> 
> 
> View attachment 783074


 They do like releasing these publicity photos. Do they release anything of substance with these images?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichmarshal

Keysersoze said:


> They do like releasing these publicity photos. Do they release anything of substance with these images?


Yes, wear masks

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446879945607860237


----------



## ghazi52

Passing out parade of cadets of 144th Long Course, held at Pakistan Military Academy (PMA) Kakul 

Chief guest, CGS, Royal Saudi Armed Forces General Fayiadh bin Hamed bin Raged Al-Rowaily.

Received by, Major General Omer Ahmed Bokhari, Commandant PMA.


----------



## ghazi52

A picture from Pakistan and Russia military exercise Druzhba-VI .. 
*
Russians got the map of Pakistan RIGHT.*

Note: Background shows the complete map of Pakistan .

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Iran’s chief of armed forces to visit Pakistan on Tuesday*





https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk
*Web Desk*
10:38 PM | October 11, 2021

Chief of Staff of Iranian Armed Forces Major-General Mohammed Bagheri is scheduled to pay an official visit to Pakistan in a bid to develop military and defense diplomacy.

Bagheri has been invited by the Chief of Army Staff or COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa.


----------



## ghazi52

*Minister for Information and Broadcasting Fawad Chaudhry said on Tuesday that legal course will be followed for the appointment of the new Director-General (DG) Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI), and Prime Minister Imran Khan has the authority to do that.*

“There is complete agreement between PM Imran Khan and COAS Qamar Javed Bajwa on the appointment of DG ISI,” Fawad said, while addressing a press conference in Islamabad after the cabinet meeting chaired by Prime Minister Imran Khan.

The minister informed reporters that the premier and General Bajwa met last night, and both have a very close relationship.

"Gen Bajwa and the prime minister have close and cordial relations. And it is also important from a historical perspective that there are ideal relations between Pakistan's civilian and military leaderships," he added.

Addressing ongoing speculation regarding differences between PM Imran and COAS Bajwa over the appointment of the new DG ISI, Fawad said: “Prime Minister will never take a step that could impact the prestige of Pakistan’s Army and its Chief.”

He reiterated that both sides have an agreement on the process, adding that all appointments have taken place after broad consultations and the new DG ISI will be appointed after completing all legal requirements.

Fawad also appreciated the media for not sensationalising the issue of the DG ISI's appointment.


----------



## Abid123

Can somebody explain why the average Pakistani infantry soldier is so under equipped? Not talking about special forces. Just your average Pakistani soldier. I noticed the same thing with Indian soldiers. 

I was watching a video from Lebanon. The average Lebanese soldier seemed much better equipped than the average Pakistani/Indian soldier. The Lebanese military does not even rank in the top 50. In comparison both Pakistan and India rank in the top 10. Most of Lebanon's military budget comes from overseas aid. 

Pakistan and India both billions of dollars every year to maintain their nuclear arsenals. Yet they can't spend a couple of million of dollars to give their solider proper equipment?


----------



## iLION12345_1

Abid123 said:


> Can somebody explain why the average Pakistani infantry soldier is so under equipped? Not talking about special forces. Just your average Pakistani soldier. I noticed the same thing with Indian soldiers.
> 
> I was watching a video from Lebanon. The average Lebanese soldier seemed much better equipped than the average Pakistani/Indian soldier. The Lebanese military does not even rank in the top 50. In comparison both Pakistan and India rank in the top 10. Most of Lebanon's military budget comes from overseas aid.
> 
> Pakistan and India both billions of dollars every year to maintain their nuclear arsenals. Yet they can't spend a couple of million of dollars to give their solider proper equipment?


Maybe you’re looking at older photos or ones of soldiers not deployed in Ops zones. The average PA soldiers standard gear has increased a lot over the course of the war on Terror, it’s just that our military doesn’t do many photo Ops.

As for Lebanon, keep in mind they have a tiny, foreign funded military and were a rather wealthy country up until recently, Pakistan and Indian armies are massive, even then, I think regular PA soldiers are better equipped than either.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448291467617832962


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448284938311245836


----------



## Abid123

iLION12345_1 said:


> Maybe you’re looking at older photos or ones of soldiers not deployed in Ops zones. The average PA soldiers standard gear has increased a lot over the course of the war on Terror, it’s just that our military doesn’t do many photo Ops.
> 
> As for Lebanon, keep in mind they have a tiny, foreign funded military and were a rather wealthy country up until recently, Pakistan and Indian armies are massive, even then, I think regular PA soldiers are better equipped than either.


That could be true. I thinked the pictures i was looking at was from Swat operation in 2009.


----------



## iLION12345_1

Abid123 said:


> That could be true. I thinked the pictures i was looking at was from Swat operation in 2009.


Look at 2016-present pictures and see the difference, it’s true that in 2009 PA wasn’t well equipped on the individual level, but those operations are exactly what pushed it towards that.


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Army Air Defence Centre Karachi today.

Lieutenant General Hamood uz Zaman Khan; Commander Army Air Defence Command briefed COAS on strategic weapon system.


----------



## Yasser76

HQ-9P has arrived.


----------



## Windjammer

Life Full of Joy and Comradeship ....specially after passing out Graduation. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448946600898859041


----------



## ghazi52

COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa, is briefed during exercise Jidar-ul-Hadeed in Thar Desert by Lt General Nadeem Ahmed Anjum.


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Headquarters Inter-Services Intelligence.

COAS was received by, Lt General Faiz Hameed, Director General Inter Services Intelligence (ISI).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450095498237464581

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Ms Angela Aggeler, US Charge d' Affairs to Pakistan called on, General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief Of Army Staff (COAS), today.
Current security situation in Afghanistan and bilateral cooperation in various fields discussed

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450674153221238787

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa, visited Bahawalpur today. COAS witnessed training activities of formation at Asrani & Khairpur Tamewali (KPT).


Mechanised troops demonstrated battle drills involved in operational cycle of the formation including offensive manoeuvres

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451738203023712259

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

CJCSC General Nadeem Raza, COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa, CNS Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi, CAS Air Chief Marshal Zaheer Ahmed Baber Sidhu, congratulate Pakistan Cricket Team on a historic win against India....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Ms Wendy Gilmour, Canadian High Commissioner to Pakistan called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at GHQ, today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Lieutenant General Nadeem Ahmed Anjum, appointed Director General Inter Services Intelligence (ISI), 
Notification issued today reconfirms the original PR, Press Release (PR), October 6th 2021 Rawalpindi, No PR-166/2021-ISPR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited HQ Southern Command Multan today. COAS was given detailed briefing on Operational, training and administrative matters of the formation...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

ghazi52 said:


> General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited HQ Southern Command Multan today. COAS was given detailed briefing on Operational, training and administrative matters of the formation...



Look like he is ready for his last years visits and final good bye 😉


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TsAr

khanasifm said:


> Look like he is ready for his last years visits and final good bye 😉


its not good bye visits, different core's are performing field exercises, as a chief its his job to visit them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453437551692365831

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Students and faculty members from University of Turbat visited Quetta and interacted with Corps Commander Quetta Corps. The group of students and faculty members visited Command and Staff College Quetta, Balochistan,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Army's 3rd PACES competition to begin from Monday*

The Physical Agility and Combat Efficiency System competition will have contingents from six countries comprising 107 military personnel

BR Web Desk 
30 Oct 2021








*The opening ceremony the Third International Physical Agility and Combat Efficiency System (PACES) competition will be held at the Fortress Stadium, Lahore, from Monday, Aaj News reported.*

The first and second International PACES competitions were also organised in Lahore in 2016 and 2018.

The competition, under the arrangement of the Pakistan Army, will have contingents from six countries comprising 107 military personnel, the Inter-Service Public Relations (ISPR) said in a statement. Iraq, Jordan, Palestine, Sri Lanka, Uzbekistan and the UAE will take part in the event, while Myanmar, Indonesia and Egypt will be participating as observers.

From Pakistan Army, nine teams comprising 121 players will also participate. Moreover, four international teams have already arrived in Lahore including Jordan, Palestine, Sri Lanka and UAE,

The teams from Uzbekistan and Iraq are likely to reach by October 31 (Sunday).

The event will showcase Pakistan as a peaceful and sports loving nation and will project the true face of our country, the ISPR statement added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

Bless him


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1454652422148837378

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455829634965200901

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455949858314067976

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Signalian

The days when Batman mattered, now the NCB concept has been inculcated into Army.

Once upon a time, a certain GOC had to conduct a visit and inspect an infantry Battalion. All the unit was completely "white washed" and cleaned thoroughly. It was said that vehicles in MT were cleaned with the best cleaning cloths which were never used before. Pots painted, trees re painted and roads cleaned after every 30 minutes. The whole unit was ready.

GOC arrived and inspected the whole unit, clearly highly satisfied however maybe thought everything is too perfect. How about a weapons inspection. CO suggested to go to another hall for weapon firing demo. GOC was well seated now so asked CO to call his batman and driver. They were lurking nearby and reached promptly. GOC looked at the driver and ignored him. Batman was in uniform too today. GOC smilingly asked the CO to get batman's eyes blindfolded and hand him a G-3 gun. Then the batman was asked to un-assemble G-3 and then assemble it again, blindfolded of course. The batman whom i remember used to cook the best chappatis at CO's home, without a second to waste, got to work. The arduous task wasn't clocked but the adjutant later said that CO's batman was faster than most of troops he knew. Once done perfectly, Batman's blindfold was removed and was rewarded a handsome sum of Rs from GOC's own pocket.

Those were the days when even the Batmans kept "izzat" of CO and unit intact and honorable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
3


----------



## Reichmarshal

The ncb program is more of a security threat than any thing else as the security checks are not stringent and the length of the sevice of an ncb is more like a revolving door, as they come n go. On a few occasions ncb have disappeared/left with out any word or notice.
Batman was a better service as they were primarily soldiers whos trade was of cook etc. Hence were accountable under army act.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghessan

Signalian said:


> The days when Batman mattered, now the NCB concept has been inculcated into Army.
> 
> Once upon a time, a certain GOC had to conduct a visit and inspect an infantry Battalion. All the unit was completely "white washed" and cleaned thoroughly. It was said that vehicles in MT were cleaned with the best cleaning cloths which were never used before. Pots painted, trees re painted and roads cleaned after every 30 minutes. The whole unit was ready.
> 
> GOC arrived and inspected the whole unit, clearly highly satisfied however maybe thought everything is too perfect. How about a weapons inspection. CO suggested to go to another hall for weapon firing demo. GOC was well seated now so asked CO to call his batman and driver. They were lurking nearby and reached promptly. GOC looked at the driver and ignored him. Batman was in uniform too today. GOC smilingly asked the CO to get batman's eyes blindfolded and hand him a G-3 gun. Then the batman was asked to un-assemble G-3 and then assemble it again, blindfolded of course. The batman whom i remember used to cook the best chappatis at CO's home, without a second to waste, got to work. The arduous task wasn't clocked but the adjutant later said that CO's batman was faster than most of troops he knew. Once done perfectly, Batman's blindfold was removed and was rewarded a handsome sum of Rs from GOC's own pocket.
> 
> Those were the days when even the Batmans kept "izzat" of CO and unit intact and honorable.



on a lighter note
i don't know why but this naughty thought came to my mind, since batman was uniformed: "even batman was a regular soldier" just to keep things tidy at all level.


----------



## ghazi52

*Chinese envoy calls on COAS, discusses Afghan peace process*

BR Web Desk
05 Nov 2021







*Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan Nong Rong and Incoming Chinese Defence Attache Major General Yang Yang called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at the GHQ on Friday.*


During the meeting, matters of mutual interest and regional security situation were discussed, the Inter-Service Public Relation (ISPR) said in a statement.

They also exchanged views on the Afghan peace process and measures to further enhance bilateral cooperation were discussed.

In his comments, COAS Bajwa reiterated the need for convergence of efforts towards a peaceful and prosperous Afghanistan in pursuit of regional stability.

COAS also congratulated the incoming Chinese defence attaché.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

Trivia:

Which Pakistani Army officer has commanded an Infantry Brigade, an Armored Brigade and a SSG Brigade as a Brigadier?

@PanzerKiel Please go for a long tea break, pizza and drumsticks are on me, this Q is not for you

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457363143261306883

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Deputy Foreign Minister of Canada Marta Morgan called on Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa at the General Headquarters (GHQ) on Monday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blain2

Signalian said:


> Trivia:
> 
> Which Pakistani Army officer has commanded an Infantry Brigade, an Armored Brigade and a SSG Brigade as a Brigadier?
> 
> @PanzerKiel Please go for a long tea break, pizza and drumsticks are on me, this Q is not for you


While I cannot answer specifically about the recent officers but your question reminded me of the founding commander of the SSG, Maj Gen Abu Bakr Usman Mitha who was also an infantry officer, commissioned into the parachute regiment who later commanded the I Armored Div later after setting up the SSG as a Col. Obviously this predates the SSG becoming a divisional command but similar paths.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

Signalian said:


> Trivia:
> 
> Which Pakistani Army officer has commanded an Infantry Brigade, an Armored Brigade and a SSG Brigade as a Brigadier?
> 
> @PanzerKiel Please go for a long tea break, pizza and drumsticks are on me, this Q is not for you


General Aslam Baig or Shamim Alam?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mingle

Desert Fox 1 said:


> General Aslam Baig or Shamim Alam?


Shamim Alam

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel

Gen Shamim Alam has not commanded SSG, nor there were SSG brigades at that time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Signalian

blain2 said:


> While I cannot answer specifically about the recent officers but your question reminded me of the founding commander of the SSG, Maj Gen Abu Bakr Usman Mitha who was also an infantry officer, commissioned into the parachute regiment who later commanded the I Armored Div later after setting up the SSG as a Col. Obviously this predates the SSG becoming a divisional command but similar paths.





Desert Fox 1 said:


> General Aslam Baig or Shamim Alam?





mingle said:


> Shamim Alam
















Page 30



https://www.hilal.gov.pk/uploads/archive/pdf/341-0-hilal-archive.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

ISPR official confirms that Pakistan is indigenously developing 155 mm Artillery Gun. Currently its under development at Heavy Industries Taxila.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TsAr

Signalian said:


> View attachment 791618
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 791617
> 
> 
> 
> Page 30
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hilal.gov.pk/uploads/archive/pdf/341-0-hilal-archive.pdf


A Gentleman, I knew he was from 26th Cavalry and was also GOC SSG but commanding a infantry brigade is new for me. For people who are not aware he was born in Kenya and was a British national, renounced his British nationality to join army. Was kicked out of army due to differences with Musharraf.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458804951149424646

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Armoured Corps Regimental Centre Nowshehra today. COAS laid floral wreath at Yadgar-e-Shuhada and offered Fathea for Martyrs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

COAS pinned badges of rank on the shoulders of Lt General Nadeem Zaki Manj to formally install him as Colonel Commandant of Armoured Corps. COAS lauded Armoured Corps being decisive arm in battle field for displaying highest standards of professional excellence & commendable..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Thomas West, United States Special Representative for Afghanistan, called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff at GHQ,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Zamir Kabulov, Special Representative of President of the Russian Federation on Afghanistan, called on COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa at GHQ today...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*COAS seeks global convergence on Afghanistan to avoid humanitarian crisis*


Agencies
November 13, 2021






RAWALPINDI: United States Special Representative for Afghanistan Thomas West calls on Chief of the Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa at GHQ on Friday. — Photo courtesy ISPR

RAWALPINDI: Chief of the Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa, during his interaction with the visiting dignitaries of the United States, Russia and China on Friday, highlighted the need for global convergence on Afghanistan for avoiding the looming humanitarian crisis.
The army chief also called for coordinated efforts for the economic uplift of Afghan people and peaceful and prosperous Afghanistan in pursuit of regional stability, according to the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR).

The COAS expressed these views during his meeting with US Special Representative for Afghanistan Thomas West, Special Representative of President of the Russian Federation on Afghanistan Zamir Kabulov and Special Envoy of China on Afghanistan Affairs Ambassador Yue Xiaoyong at General Headquarters.


> Special envoys of US, Russia, China hold separate meetings with Bajwa, laud Pakistan role for regional stability



At the meetings, which took place a day after a meeting of the Troika Plus in Islamabad, the special representatives appreciated Pakistan’s role in regional stability and efforts for peace in Afghanistan. The Troika Plus earlier agreed to continue practical engagement with the Taliban to encourage the implementation of moderate and prudent policies that could help achieve a stable and prosperous Afghanistan as soon as possible. The forum, which met on Thursday after a gap of three months, also expressed deep concern over the severe humanitarian and economic situation in Afghanistan and reiterated unwavering support for the people of Afghanistan.

During their visits to the army headquarters in Rawalpindi, the dignitaries discussed with the COAS matters of mutual interest, the current security situation in Afghanistan and bilateral cooperation in various fields.

The COAS apprised the US special envoy of Pakistan’s desire to maintain the tradition of bilateral engagement and wish for long-term and multi-domain enduring relationship with the US.
The visiting dignitary appreciated Pakistan’s role in the Afghan situation and pledged to play his part for further improvement in diplomatic cooperation with Pakistan at all levels.

Also, Special Representative of President of the Russian Federation on Afghanistan Zamir Kabulov called on the army chief at GHQ where they discussed the current security situation in Afghanistan and bilateral cooperation in various fields.

On the occasion, the COAS expressed the country’s desire to maintain the tradition of bilateral engagement with all the regional players. He also wished for long-term and enduring multi-domain relationship with Russia.

Ambassador Yue Xiaoyong, Special Envoy on Afghanistan Affairs of the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, China, also called on the army chief and praised Pakistan’s efforts for peace and regional stability.

Mr Yue also pledged to play his part for further improvement in diplomatic cooperation with Pakistan at all levels. He appreciated Pakistan’s special efforts for effective border management in the wake of Afghan situation.

According to the ISPR, matters of mutual interest, regional security situation, including Afghanistan situation, and measures to further enhance bilateral cooperation were discussed during the meeting.

_Published in Dawn, November 13th, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Ambassador Yue Xiaoyong, Special Envoy on Afghanistan Affairs of the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, China, called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at GHQ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*COAS witnesses corps level military drills in Kharian*

Realistic training in peace time is mandatory to meet any eventuality, says General Qamar


News Desk
November 17, 2021






Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa stressed that realistic training in peace time is must to meet any eventuality. 


Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa on Wednesday witnessed the culmination phase of a corps level exercise in Kharian, aimed at validating operational concepts as a sequel to Army War Games, the Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR) said in a statement.

It said that the exercise aimed at enhancing operational preparedness of formations, encompassing defensive and offensive tasks for various contingencies.

The military’s media wing said that the exercise involved the employment of the latest weapon systems including VT-4 tanks and combat air support.

Speaking on the occasion, according ISPR statement, General Qamar appreciated the operational readiness and professionalism of participating troops. He expressed his complete satisfaction with the performance of newly inducted Chinese VT-4 tanks equipped with sophisticated technology and the latest weapon system coupled with enhanced mobility.

The army chief stressed that realistic training in peace time is mandatory to meet any eventuality. “Continued practice of operational drills is imperative for effective response to wide-ranging threats," he emphasised.
Earlier, the army chief was received by Commander 1 Corps Lieutenant General Shaheen Mazher Mahmood upon his arrival in the exercise area followed by a comprehensive briefing on the exercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1461183686930485254

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa, witnessed a Corps level exercise at Kharian & culmination phase of exercise aimed at validating operational concepts as sequel to Army War Games..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 794344
> View attachment 794345
> 
> 
> our shuhdas...



why he post this picture, it's dishonouring! @HRK


----------



## Inception-06

ghazi52 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1461183686930485254



@Desert Fox 1 why the M-113 are not equipped with a smoke dispenser?


----------



## Raja Porus

Inception-06 said:


> @Desert Fox 1 why the M-113 are not equipped with a smoke dispenser?


Apart from VCC-1 most paksitani APCs lack smoke grenade launchers.
Perhaps due to PA's battle taxi doctrine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

Inception-06 said:


> why he post this picture, it's dishonouring! @HRK


@hassan1 is a very senior poster mostly post old and historic pictures, I could say with 100% conviction that his intention was not to disrespect the Shuda of PA.

But if you and other find it offensive then I would request him to delete ....

@ghazi52 I would request to plz reverse the negative rating ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bossman

Inception-06 said:


> @Desert Fox 1 why the M-113 are not equipped with a smoke dispenser?


They have smoke grenade launchers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

HRK said:


> @hassan1 is a very senior poster mostly post old and historic pictures, I could say with 100% conviction that his intention was not to disrespect the Shuda of PA.
> 
> But if you and other find it offensive then I would request him to delete ....
> 
> @ghazi52 I would request to plz reverse the negative rating ....



I request to delete it immediately, and I appreciate it ! This pictures are not respecting anything.
Best regards


Bossman said:


> They have smoke grenade launchers



Do you mean the 60mm mortar ?


----------



## ghazi52

HRK said:


> @hassan1 is a very senior poster mostly post old and historic pictures, I could say with 100% conviction that his intention was not to disrespect the Shuda of PA.
> 
> But if you and other find it offensive then I would request him to delete ....
> 
> @ghazi52 I would request to plz reverse the negative rating ....



Ok, 
I think the post has been taken off.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raja Porus

@iLION12345_1


Bossman said:


> They have smoke grenade launchers


But since most of our APCs are A2 variant so they must have the Four-tube smoke grenade launchers, however I am yet to see them myself.
Can anyone share a picture or close up?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bossman

Desert Fox 1 said:


> @iLION12345_1
> 
> But since most of our APCs are A2 variant so they must have the Four-tube smoke grenade launchers, however I am yet to see them myself.
> Can anyone share a picture or close up?


Because they are not permanently installed. Most M113s will have a frame in which the launchers can be dropped in when needed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bossman

Bossman said:


> Because they are not permanently installed. Most M113s will have a frame in which the launchers can be dropped in when needed.











Armored vehicles inventory of the Pakistan armed forces | Military Amino Amino


Here's a list of the armored vehicles operated by the Pakistan armed forces, each types (variant) o




aminoapps.com

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## iLION12345_1

Desert Fox 1 said:


> @iLION12345_1
> 
> But since most of our APCs are A2 variant so they must have the Four-tube smoke grenade launchers, however I am yet to see them myself.
> Can anyone share a picture or close up?





Bossman said:


> Because they are not permanently installed. Most M113s will have a frame in which the launchers can be dropped in when needed.


M113 and Talha models are not usually equipped with smoke grenade launchers in PA service, if at all.
VCC series and sometimes Saad APCs do have them. There’s nothing stopping PA from putting them on the rest either, it’s not difficult, but as far as I know, it’s not practiced.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

*Lt. General Faiz Hameed takes over duties of Corps Commander Peshawar.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*
XI corps consists up of*
- 7th infantry division
- 9th infantry division
- an independent engineering brigade
- an independent signals brigade
- an independent armored brigade

Former COAS Gen Mirza Aslam Baig also commanded this corps during 1985-1987.


----------



## khanasifm

ghazi52 said:


> *
> XI corps consists up of*
> - 7th infantry division
> - 9th infantry division
> - an independent engineering brigade
> - an independent signals brigade
> - an independent armored brigade
> 
> Former COAS Gen Mirza Aslam Baig also commanded this corps during 1985-1987.



Fc kpk that equivalent to a army corp plus or corp and half also kind of comes under it in kpk


----------



## Signalian

@PanzerKiel 

UAS company under Div HQ or Corps HQ ? 
12 x UAV per Coy
12 x UCAV per Coy


----------



## PanzerKiel

Signalian said:


> @PanzerKiel
> 
> UAS company under Div HQ or Corps HQ ?
> 12 x UAV per Coy
> 12 x UCAV per Coy


At present Corps level assets. Would trickledown subsequently.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

November 23, 2021




General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited *Headquarters Lahore Corps* today. 

COAS was given detailed briefing on operational preparedness of the formation. COAS appreciated the Corps operational preparedness and measures taken against COVID-19 pandemic. 

COAS also visited* Lahore Medical College (LMC),* Lahore. He laid the foundation stone of School of Allied Health Sciences (SAHS). While interacting with the students and faculty, COAS said that LMC has emerged as a leading College in Pakistan and is playing a pivotal role in producing Doctor of Physical Therapy (DPT) & BS (Honors) Medical Imaging Technology (MIT) of the highest caliber.

Later, COAS visited the forward troops in *Bedian*, where he was briefed by local Formation Commander.

COAS expressed satisfaction over the high standard of operational readiness and morale of troops. While interacting with Officers and Troops, COAS said that we are a battle hardened Army that has rendered innumerable sacrifices in the line of duty and are ready to defend our motherland at all costs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1463156807774478336

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

CMH Lahore Medical College, Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Signalian

PanzerKiel said:


> At present Corps level assets. Would trickledown subsequently.


Turkish UCAV "swarm" tactic proved useful without human loss. Many UCAVs were shot down but these were good quality produced cheaply. The amount of damage done to armored vehicles was massive, almost worth a full armored brigade or more. They faced Pantsir AD units some of which were integrated while others were not. Considering 47-48 drones were shot down versus 100+ tanks and APC/IFV plus AD units and command structure is a useful combat record. 4 x 12 (48) UCAVs means roughly 4 x UCAV Coys. Nasr missile deployment was a strategic plan to stop Indian IBG's which are a slightly bit more than an Armored brigade Group in numbers, but if UCAVs are sent in first to take out enough armored units which would force an IBAG to go on defensive from offensive, then Nasr is just a back up for threatened sectors. Cobra and next gen gunship pilots won't be sent into harms way, so the doctrine of Army Aviation shifts from pilots to pilot-less primarily for combat role. It would be a big achievement if Indian IBG's are stopped without any human loss and without use of tactical nuclear weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Major General Abdullah Bin Hassan Al Sulaiti, Commander Qatar Emiri Naval Force called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa. Chief of Army Staff (#COAS) at GHQ, today. 





Major General Abdullah Bin Hassan Al Sulaiti, Commander Qatar Emiri Naval Force called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa. Chief of Army Staff (#COAS) at GHQ, today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

What is going on....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Do not follow the crowd, let the crowd follow you ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lt General Luciano Portolano, Secretary General of Defence & National Armaments Director, Italy called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at GHQ,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee (CJCSC), General Nadeem Raza called on, HRH Crown Prince of Bahrain, the Prime Minister of Bahrain and the Deputy Supreme Commander of the Bahrain Defence Force, Salman bin Hamad Al Khalifa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1464232016648491014

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TsAr

ghazi52 said:


> What is going on....
> 
> View attachment 796570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 796571


nothing

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Lieutenant General Nigar Johar has become the first-ever female officer to serve as the colonel commandant of Army Medical Corps (AMC), the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said in a statement on Friday.*

The military's media affairs wing said that Chief of Army Staff (COAS) Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa pinned the badges of rank to Lt Gen Johar during a visit to the AMC centre to formally install her to the new post.

Speaking on the occasion, Gen Bajwa termed Lt Gen Johar as the first female army official to have three stars a "matter of immense pride for Pakistan Army and the country."

"The AMC has always answered the call of duty during natural calamities, both inland and abroad. Our doctors and paramedic staff have been frontline warriors against Covid-19 and [have displayed] exemplary commitment and resolve for the safety and well-being of the people of Pakistan," he remarked.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1464811525768724480

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Commander 11 Corps Peshawar,
Lieutenant General Faiz Hameed visits Miranshah, North Waziristan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Major General Sheikh Abdul Aziz Bin Saud Al Khalifa, Chief of Staff Bahrain National Guard (BNG) called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at GHQ, today...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

ghazi52 said:


> Major General Sheikh Abdul Aziz Bin Saud Al Khalifa, Chief of Staff Bahrain National Guard (BNG) called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at GHQ, today...
> 
> 
> View attachment 797754



Bahrain whole guard or army Is about a brigade strength but he is Maj Gen 😉


----------



## ghazi52

COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa, visited Azad #Kashmir (AK) Regimental Centre Mansar Camp today. COAS formally installed Lt General Sarfraz Ali, Commander Quetta Corps as Colonel Commandant of AK Regiment.







The Egyptian Chief of staff met with the Lt Gen Shaheen Mazhar (Commander 1st Strike corps, Pakistan Army



) on the sidelines of EDEX2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466304199709405188

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466455236449648651

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee (#CJCSC) General Nadeem Raza, & Director General Strategic Plans Division (DG SPD) Lt General Nadeem Zaki Manj called on Prime Minister Imran Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Ceremony held to honour 1971 war veterans from Bihari Community - Radio Pakistan .*


*Ceremony held to honour 1971 war veterans from Bihari Community

December 04, 2021*




*
Third ceremony as part of honouring those who fought bravely against all odds during 1971 war was held at Malir Garrison in Karachi.
Rich tribute paid to the resilient members of Bihari community including those who were part of Civil Armed Forces of erstwhile East Pakistan during 1971 War. Mementos were received by the veterans and their families.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466999090680582148

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ghazi52

December 06, 1971 ;
The martyrdom anniversary of Maj Shabir Sharif Shaheed (Nishan-e-Haider)


"Do not lose the bridge", were his last words.


December 06, 1971
Sabuna Sector
1100 HRS

It was the first attack laid by Indians in the broad day light. Countless men with the support of tanks and artillery were attacking wave after wave. For the last three days, this position was the center of attention for the Indians. On December 03, a small company of Pakistan Army, under the command of Major Shabbir Sharif captured the heavily fortified Indian position.

Verily it was a surprise for the Indians and they were in a constant struggle to take back the bridge from Pakistanis. In spite of various attempts, after sacrificing countless men, including company commander of 4 Jaat regiment (Major Narayan Singh) and loosing many tanks; enemy was still unable to take the bridge back.

All the attacks were made in the dark, but this attack was made in day light. On a small concentration of Bravo Company of 6FF, the strength of a full brigade with the help of cavalry and artillery. Every single person of 6 FF was engaged on various positions that time. Major Shabbir was also manning an anti tank gun at that time. A night before, he was injured when Major Narayan threw a phosphorus grenade on him. In response, Major Shabbir killed him with Narayan's own gun after a hand to hand combat and dragged his body to the Pakistani area.

Enemy weaved a net of fire on the Pakistani concentration. Being their former position, enemy was well aware of the grid references and was directing artillery fire with pin point accuracy. IAF Migs were flying in the area and enemy soldiers were laying intense fire as well. 

Major Shabbir spotted two tanks coming towards his position. He fired first shell and the tank exploded like a hydrogen balloon. He loaded the second shell and fired on the other tank, but this was missed. Enemy noticed his position, so the other tank took the aim at him. Instead of leaving the position, he ordered his man to load the third shell. But before his fire, enemy tank fired and the shell launched by enemy tank landed inches near him. The bursting shell tossed him many feet above the ground. Before landing on the ground, his soul left his earthly abode. His last words were, “Do not lose the bridge".

His men kept his words and the bridge was under Pakistani Control till the end. Major Hidayat Ullah was the person who took over the company after Major Shabbir Sharif
He is the only person to have been awarded both the Sitara-e-Jurrat and Nishan-e-Haider, although they were given on separate occasions he is also a recipient of Sword of Honour and holds a unique honor of having received the three most coveted awards of Pakistan Army. Major was fondly known as Superman by his colleagues and superiors.

Courtesy : Our Heroes need their identity back

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468564403041837060

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

ghazi52 said:


> December 06, 1971 ;
> The martyrdom anniversary of Maj Shabir Sharif Shaheed (Nishan-e-Haider)
> 
> 
> "Do not lose the bridge", were his last words.
> 
> 
> December 06, 1971
> Sabuna Sector
> 1100 HRS
> 
> It was the first attack laid by Indians in the broad day light. Countless men with the support of tanks and artillery were attacking wave after wave. For the last three days, this position was the center of attention for the Indians. On December 03, a small company of Pakistan Army, under the command of Major Shabbir Sharif captured the heavily fortified Indian position.
> 
> Verily it was a surprise for the Indians and they were in a constant struggle to take back the bridge from Pakistanis. In spite of various attempts, after sacrificing countless men, including company commander of 4 Jaat regiment (Major Narayan Singh) and loosing many tanks; enemy was still unable to take the bridge back.
> 
> All the attacks were made in the dark, but this attack was made in day light. On a small concentration of Bravo Company of 6FF, the strength of a full brigade with the help of cavalry and artillery. Every single person of 6 FF was engaged on various positions that time. Major Shabbir was also manning an anti tank gun at that time. A night before, he was injured when Major Narayan threw a phosphorus grenade on him. In response, Major Shabbir killed him with Narayan's own gun after a hand to hand combat and dragged his body to the Pakistani area.
> 
> Enemy weaved a net of fire on the Pakistani concentration. Being their former position, enemy was well aware of the grid references and was directing artillery fire with pin point accuracy. IAF Migs were flying in the area and enemy soldiers were laying intense fire as well.
> 
> Major Shabbir spotted two tanks coming towards his position. He fired first shell and the tank exploded like a hydrogen balloon. He loaded the second shell and fired on the other tank, but this was missed. Enemy noticed his position, so the other tank took the aim at him. Instead of leaving the position, he ordered his man to load the third shell. But before his fire, enemy tank fired and the shell launched by enemy tank landed inches near him. The bursting shell tossed him many feet above the ground. Before landing on the ground, his soul left his earthly abode. His last words were, “Do not lose the bridge".
> 
> His men kept his words and the bridge was under Pakistani Control till the end. Major Hidayat Ullah was the person who took over the company after Major Shabbir Sharif
> He is the only person to have been awarded both the Sitara-e-Jurrat and Nishan-e-Haider, although they were given on separate occasions he is also a recipient of Sword of Honour and holds a unique honor of having received the three most coveted awards of Pakistan Army. Major was fondly known as Superman by his colleagues and superiors.
> 
> Courtesy : Our Heroes need their identity back




        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram




        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Ex-JCSC chairman Gen Shamim Alam passes away


He was one of nine brothers, all of whom joined the armed forces.



www.dawn.com





Former Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee (JCSC) General Shamim Alam Khan died in Rawalpindi on Thursday.

He was 84 and is survived by three sons and his widow.

According to his son Dr Najeeb Alam Khan, the funeral prayer will be held in Westridge at 4pm on Friday.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
3


----------



## ghazi52

General Shamim was born in 1937 to Mehboob Alam Khan and Amirun Nisa Begum, a couple whose all nine sons joined Pakistan’s armed forces and fought for the protection of the country either in 1965 or 1971 wars against India.

Gen Shamim joined the army in 1956 and retired in 1994 as the chairman of the JCSC.

Mehboob Alam Khan’s sons are known as Alam brothers. Among them, five served in the army, three in the air force and one in the navy.

According to Lawrence College Ghora Gali, “all the nine Alam Khan brothers are old Gallians. “What sets these brothers apart is that all nine joined defence forces, fought for Pakistan in 1965 and 1971 and earned huge respect. Two of the nine brothers embraced shahadat, one in 1967 while on duty and the other in the 1971 war.”

Their mother Amirun Nisa was once asked how she felt about having all her sons in the forces and on war front at the same time. She saidif she had more sons, she would have happily sent them to defend the motherland.

“There is no known example of any such family in Pakistan or abroad where a set of nine brothers joined the forces, fought for the country, earned recognition at the state level with two embracing martyrdom,” says the website of the college.

According to Dr Najeeb, Brig Zahir Alam Khan, Col Firoz Alam Khan, Sq Ldr Shuaib Alam Khan, General Shamim, Maj Aijaz Alam Khan, Vice Admiral Shamoon Alam Khan, Wing Commander Aftab Alam Khan, Flight Office Mushtaq Alam Khan and Lt Gen Javed Alam Khan are brothers and they simultaneously served in the armed forces and took part in wars.

According to a report of their Alma matter, six of the nine brothers fought the 1965 war as the two younger ones — Aijaz Alam Khan and Javed Alam Khan — had not joined the army till then and the eldest, Zahir Alam Khan, was out of the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tomcats

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469293072219615242

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469293079173685251

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469298340684869639

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

Tomcats said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469293072219615242
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469293079173685251



@Desert Fox 1 what are the vehicles with white flags ?
@iLION12345_1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Inception-06 said:


> @Desert Fox 1 what are the vehicles with white flags ?
> @iLION12345_1


That are being used as a reference, to show the spectators limits of bridghead breakout extent.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Goritoes

Inception-06 said:


> @Desert Fox 1 what are the vehicles with white flags ?
> @iLION12345_1



Its a signal that Biryani has some white Chawal with brown being the aaloo  


sorry can't help

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## Inception-06

PanzerKiel said:


> That are being used as a reference, to show the spectators limits of bridghead breakout extent.



yes Kamerad Danke, my question was related to the vehicles, are this Toyota vans or landrover defender jeeps ?


----------



## PanzerKiel

Inception-06 said:


> yes Kamerad Danke, my question was related to the vehicles, are this Toyota vans or landrover defender jeeps ?


Landrover Defender.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06

PanzerKiel said:


> Landrover Defender.



I am impressed by the vehicle camouflage discipline !

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

PanzerKiel said:


> That are being used as a reference, to show the spectators limits of bridghead breakout extent.


Can you elaborate?


Inception-06 said:


> Toyota vans


They aren't for such operational duties as defenders.

It seems that XXX Corps also has T59s and perhaps alot of them. Also I can't understand why we capped the AZ program while PA continues to field so many T59s. Or will these be directly replaced by vt4s🤔
Btw this time of the year is suitable for Exercises as crops haven't been sown till now in most areas.
Also was that FLIR image taken with a UAV?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
3


----------



## Windjammer

*US** Senate delegation calls on Pakistan Army chief.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469697499287875585

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Ceremony held to honour 1971 war veterans from Bihari Community in Lahore - Dec 2021*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469950147606069252


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469904518699749376

Reactions: Love Love:
4


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1470261087148777474

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1470423500276080655

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Today, the army chief visited the headquarters of Sindh Police. On arrival, Gen Qamar laid floral wreath on the martyrs’ monument. He hailed the pivotal role of the provincial police in ensuring improvement in the security situation in the province.

The army chief also interacted with families of the martyrs and thanked them for their sacrifices. He assured them of all-out support of the Pakistan Army.

Earlier, on arrival at Karachi Corps HQ, the COAS was received by Karachi Corps Commander Lieutenant General Muhammad Saeed

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*‘International Military Cooperation Development’ Medal to Defense Attache ( Pak ) by Russia - Dec 2021*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471489564908740611


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471489571862958085


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471483657776943111



        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*COAS, UK defence chief discuss Afghan humanitarian crisis*

Admiral Antony Radakin lauded Pakistan's role in the Afghan situation and regional stability, says ISPR

News Desk
December 17, 2021





Army Chief Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa. PHOTO: FILE

Chief of the Army Staff (COAS) Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa and Chief of Defence Staff (CDS) of United Kingdom Admiral Sir Antony David Radakin have discussed military cooperation, regional security and the current security and humanitarian situation in Afghanistan, the military's media wing said.

During the telephonic conversation on Thursday, Gen Qamar congratulated the Admiral on assuming his new appointment and hoped that he would play his role in further strengthening cooperation between the two countries, the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said in a statement.

It said that Gen Qamar stressed the urgency for devising an institutional mechanism for channelling humanitarian assistance to Afghanistan to avert a looming humanitarian catastrophe.

"He also reiterated that Pakistan wants cordial ties with all its neighbours in pursuit of regional peace and prosperity," the ISPR added.

Concluding, the statement said that the British dignitary lauded Pakistan's role in the current Afghan situation and its role in regional stability, and pledged to play his part for further improvement in the security cooperation with Pakistan at all levels.

Earlier today, while talking to Ambassador of Japan Wada Mitsuhiro at the General Headquarters, Gen Qamar reiterated the need for devising an institutionalised mechanism for channelling humanitarian assistance to Afghanistan to avert a looming humanitarian catastrophe.

The statement added that the chief of the army staff also underscored the importance of peace and reconciliation initiatives in Afghanistan during the meeting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Mr Tomas Smetanka, Ambassador Czech Republic to Pakistan called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at GHQ, today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blain2

They are still peddling CZ Bren series.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*RAWALPINDI: *Special Representative of Germany for Afghanistan & Pakistan (SRAP) Jasper Wieck and Indonesian Foreign Minister Retno Lestari Priansari Marsudi called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa separately on Saturday to discuss the Afghanistan issue, said the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR).

During the meetings, issues pertaining to bilateral interests and Afghanistan were discussed, as per the statements issued by the military's media wing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472591421509193729

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Foreign Minister of Iran, Mr Hossein Amir Abdollahian met Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*COAS visited forward areas along LOC - PTV News*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1474000526601859072


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1474000531140005892



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1474021372212957187


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473991325011824648


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473991345152868356



        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1474568259965911046

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*CGS of Turkish Land Forces called on COAS at GHQ - PTV News .



 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1475404393184997379



        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram




        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
 *



Support PTV News on Instagram


----------



## ghazi52

December 27, 2021






Turkey’s Lieutenant General Veli Tarakci (L) meets Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa (R). Photo: ISPR

RAWALPINDI: Chief of General Staff (CGS) Turkish Land Forces Lieutenant General Veli Tarakci met Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa at the General Headquarters in Rawalpindi Monday, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said in a statement.


----------



## Raja Porus

*Military’s Murphy Laws…*😆

● Never share a bunker with anyone braver than yourself.

● Never forget that your weapon was made by the lowest bidder.

● Five-second fuses always burn in three seconds.

● No battle plan ever survives contact with the enemy.

● Friendly fire ain't friendly.

● The easy way is always mined.

● Teamwork is essential; it gives the enemy other people to shoot at.

● If you are short of everything but the enemy, you are in the combat zone.

● Incoming fire has the right of way.

● No combat-ready unit has ever passed inspection.
● No inspection ready unit has ever passed combat.

● If the enemy is within range, so are you.

● The only thing more accurate than incoming enemy fire is incoming friendly fire.

● Tracers work both ways.

● Professional soldiers are predictable; the world is full of dangerous amateurs.

● Military Intelligence is a contradiction in terms.

● Mines are equal opportunity weapons.

● When in doubt, empty your magazine.

● The side with the simplest uniforms wins.

● Combat will occur on the ground between two adjoining maps.

● If your advance is going well, you are walking into an ambush. 

● The most dangerous thing in the world is a Lieutenant with a map and a compass.

● The more a weapon costs, the farther you will have to send it away to be repaired.

● The complexity of a weapon is inversely proportional to the IQ of the weapon's operator.

● If enough data is collected, a board of inquiry can prove anything.

● To steal information from a person is called plagiarism. To steal information from the enemy is called gathering intelligence.

● The weapon that usually jams when you need it the most is the one you are trained with.

● The bursting radius of a hand grenade is always one foot greater than your jumping range.

● The crucial round is a dud.

● There is no such place as a convenient foxhole.

● The density of fire increases proportionally to the curiousness of the target.

● Success occurs when no one is looking, failure occurs when the General is watching.

● Things that must be together to work can never be shipped together.

● The QuarterMaster has only two sizes, too large and too small.

● If you have a personality conflict with your superior, he has the personality, you have the conflict.

● If you enter the CO's office with an idea, most likely, you will leave his office with his idea.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
2 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476885378783133707

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

ARMED FORCES DIAMOND JUBILEE CALENDAR 2022 Concept & Design Theme 
Years of Independence (Diamond Jubilee) Logo. 
The logo has been designed to commemorate the completion of 75 yrs of Independence. It depicts figure 75 in Urdu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476928787090706438

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

ghazi52 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476928787090706438


The music was so smooth
Loved it.
Pakistan national anthem tone


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

New Year Sweet at LOC..




.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## untitled

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 805646
> 
> 
> 
> New Year Sweet at LOC..
> View attachment 805647
> 
> .
> 
> 
> View attachment 805648


Do these ceremonies happen at the Pak-Afghan border?


----------



## ghazi52

untitled said:


> Do these ceremonies happen at the Pak-Afghan border?


Never seen any picture, so may be not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478756369960419329

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Deputy Chief of Turkish General Staff, General Selcuk Bayraktaroglu, called on Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa at GHQ here on Thursday, said Inter-Services Public Relation (ISPR) in a statement on Thursday.

According to ISPR, matters of regional security situation, mutual and professional interest with special emphasis on defence and security collaboration between the two brotherly countries were discussed during the meeting.

The COAS said: "We highly value our brotherly relations with Turkey which are deeply rooted in history and entrenched in our cultural and religious affinities.

He underscored the importance of peace and reconciliation initiatives in Afghanistan, said ISPR.


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479495484653944840

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Army Troops are engaged in evacuating the stranded tourists in Murree..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

All relief camps have been provided with heating arrangements. Heavy machinery from murree, army engineers Division & FWO are working without any rest to assist stranded people. Where machinery can’t reach, troops have been moved & clearing traffic & opening roads 










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479818927962218496

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal.

Something that might be of interest to PA as they have been considering this kind of system for a while:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

246th Corps Commanders Conference was held at GHQ today. 

COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa, presided over the conference. 

Forum took comprehensive review of security situation with particular focus on Border Management & Internal Security.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*CPEC Security: Karot Hydropower Project I 12 Jan 2022 I ISPR*

The Karot Hydropower Project is a 720MW run-of-river project being built on the Jhelum River, Rawalpindi district. Pakistan Armed Forces through their monumental sacrifices are ensuring the security of CPEC and other such projects. A well-articulated, coordinated and integrated security mechanism is in place at Karot Hydropower Project incorporating Army, Police & Rangers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Ms Angela Aggeler, US Charge d’ Affairs to Pakistan called on COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa, at GHQ, today.



.......................







Jan 12, 2022..

Lt General Sikabwe Asinda Fall, Commander of Terrestrial Army #Congo called on #COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa at GHQ


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Imran Khan meets COAS Qamar Javed Bajwa*






https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk
*Web Desk*
3:32 PM | January 14, 2022


Prime Minister Imran Khan on Friday met Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa to discuss national security issues.

According to sources privy to the matter, the meeting discussed the first-ever national security policy of the country, internal issues faced by the nation and the overall security situation.
Moreover, the prime minister later also chaired an apex committee meeting attended by COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa, DG ISI and senior ministers of the federal cabinet.

The meeting discussed the ongoing situation in Afghanistan at length.

Earlier in the day, Prime Minister Imran Khan on Friday launched the public version of the first-ever National Security Policy of Pakistan, emphasizing the need on improving the economy of the country so that they do not need to approach the International Monetary Fund (IMF), whose conditions may affect national security.

Addressing the launching ceremony, the prime minister lauded the national security division and said that the policy has brought clarity over national security challenges faced by the country.
He lauded the security forces for defending the homeland and said that they had rendered many sacrifices in the war against terror. “There are examples of multiple Muslim countries who remained unable to defend their territories,” he said.

The prime minister said that the security policy will pave the direction for the nation, bringing the state and public on the same path.
He lamented that previously no efforts were made to bring economic stability to the country leading the successive governments to reach out to the IMF. “IMF grants loans to the countries after they accept their conditions which somehow compromise their national security,” he said.


----------



## ghazi52

Promotion / Appointment 
Major General Waseem Alamgir, Army Medical Corps (AMC) has been promoted to the rank of Lieutenant General. 
He will be assuming charge as Rector National University of Medical Sciences (NUMS).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mr Nong Rong, Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at GHQ, today. Regional security situation & measures to further enhance bilateral cooperation discussed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa, visited Corps Headquarters Peshawar today.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa on Wednesday met Prime Minister Imran Khan and discussed "professional matters" pertaining to Pakistan Army, a statement issued by the Prime Minister House (PMO) said.*

The PMO did not share further details regarding the meeting.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486316581068185611
Earlier this month, Prime Minister Imran Khan met COAS Bajwa to discuss issues related to national security.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486729171887800325

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa, visited Turbat and spent complete day with troops. 
COAS given a comprehensive brief at HQ FC Balochistan (South) on prevailing security situation, Pak-Iran Border Fencing & measures taken to counter hostile efforts…

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hsinchong

Does SSG have HK416 & HK417 in use?


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Signalian

Dry day (usually Saturday) and second seater 😁

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hsinchong

Does the SSG have HK416 or HK417 in service?


----------



## ghazi52

DG ISPR

@OfficialDGISPR

Indian COAS claiming LOC ceasefire holding because they negotiated from position of strength,is clearly misleading. It was agreed only due to Pak’s concerns 4 safety of ppl of Kashmir living on both sides of LOC. No side should misconstrue it as their strength or other’s weakness..


----------



## blain2

hsinchong said:


> Does the SSG have HK416 or HK417 in service?


SSG (A) no. SSG(N) yes I believe.


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

A Visit to Army Museum Lahore | Urdu Documentary | Discover Pakistan TV​Army Museum Lahore (Urdu: پاک فوج متحف لاہور‎) is a museum located in Lahore documenting the military history of the Pakistan Army. Established in 2017, it is based on Lahore Cantonment land opposite Lahore Airport. The museum is Pakistan's second-largest collection of military objects in the country. The collection highlights the Military history of Pakistan, from the 16th century Mughal Empire to modern-day Pakistan.










*#Support Discover Pakistan TV .*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Prince Abdulaziz called on Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa, the ISPR said. During the meeting, matters of mutual interest, regional security, current situation in Afghanistan and bilateral defence relations were discussed, it added.

The COAS said that Pakistan valued its historical and brotherly relations with the kingdom and acknowledged its unique place in the Islamic world. Prince Abdulaziz appreciated Pakistan's role in Afghan situation, special efforts for border management, role in regional stability and pledged to play his part for further improvement in diplomatic cooperation with Pakistan at all levels.


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister(PM) Imran Khan and Chief of Army Staff (COAS), General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited Noushki, #Balochistan today. CM & Governor Balochistan, Federal and Provincial Ministers accompanied PM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1490976944263143426


----------



## ghazi52

His Royal Highness Prince Abdulaziz Bin Saud Bin Naif Bin Abdulaziz Al-Saud, Interior Minister of Kingdom of Saudi Arabia (KSA) called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff.


----------



## ghazi52

247th Corps Commanders conference was held at GHQ today. COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa, presided over the conference. Forum was given comprehensive briefing on security situation in the country particularly recent incidents in Balochistan..


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491389891519066119

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491838337392553986

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

COAS Bajwa installs Major General Shahab Shahid as colonel commandant of Ordnance Corps​
https://en.dailypakistan.com.pk/author/web-desk
Web Desk
11 Feb, 2022






​KARACHI – The Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa on Thursday attended the Colonel Commandant Ceremony at Ordnance Centre in Malir Karachi.

According to a statement issued by the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), the COAS installed Major General Syed Shahab Shahid as Colonel Commandant of Ordnance Corps.

The COAS appreciated the Corps for their role in war and peace, especially during war against terrorism. A large number of serving and retired officers and soldiers from the Ordnance corps attended the ceremony.

Gen Bajwa also visited PAF Air War College Institute in Karachi. Addressing the participants of the 35th Air War Course, he appreciated the thorough professionalism of PAF and its enviable achievements, the statement said.

The COAS urged the officers to make consistent efforts to keep abreast with modern developments and maintain cutting edge advantage. He said that “superiority in the modern-day battlefield can only be maintained if we remain alive to contemporary challenges and are prepared to tackle them in line with emerging modern concepts.”

“We must remain vigilant to respond befittingly to any misadventure by the adversary,” the army chief reiterated.

He also visited the Fauji Foundation (FF) setups in Karachi where he was given a detailed brief on the ongoing and future projects of the FF. Gen Bajwa appreciated the performance and commitment of FF towards the provision of quality services and contributing immensely to the national exchequer.

Earlier on arrival in Karachi, the COAS was accompanied by Commander Karachi Corps Lieutenant General Muhammad Saeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1492039170532990978


----------



## ghazi52

..
General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Nagarparkar and spent the day with troops, where he was briefed by local commander on operational readiness of the formation. 
While interacting with troops, COAS appreciated their state of morale and motivation..


----------



## ghazi52

Later on, COAS met with local hindu community. COAS said monitories in Pakistan are equal citizens & it is the job of the state is to protect them. 

The hindu community acknowledged Pakistan's efforts in bringing about secure environment for minorities in the country

They pledged that the hindu community shall contribute with full zeal towards the economic prosperity of the country. 
Commander Karachi Corps and Director General Pakistan Rangers (Sindh) also accompanied COAS during the visit.


----------



## ghazi52

*Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited Panjgur, Balochistan today (Saturday).*

According to the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), the Army Chief spent the complete day with troops who repulsed terrorists' attack on the Security Forces camp in Panjgur on February 2.

On arrival at Panjgur, the COAS was given a detailed update by the local commander on the security situation in the area and response mechanism to effectively check emerging threats.

While speaking with troops, Gen Bajwa appreciated the professionalism and effective response by ground troops against recent terrorist activities.

He also emphasized on maintaining a high standard of Operational readiness to fail hostile efforts to destabilize Balochistan and ensure the safety and security of the local population and paid tribute to martyred for supreme sacrifice in the line of duty for defence of the motherland.






Interacting with the notables and tribal elders of Panjgur, Gen Bajwa appreciated them for their support to LEAs in fighting the menace of terrorism.


----------



## ghazi52

COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa, visited Panjgur, Balochistan..


----------



## ghazi52

Mr Ahmad Vahidi, Interior Minister of Iran along with a delegation, visited #GHQ today & met COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa,


----------



## ghazi52

COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa, called on the President of Pakistan Dr. Arif Alvi and Prime Minister of Pakistan Imran Khan today,


----------



## ghazi52

General Angus J. Campbell, Chief of Defence Forces Australia, who is on official visit to Pakistan, called on General Nadeem Raza, Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee, at Joint Staff Headquarters, Rawalpindi today..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Namaz-e-Janaza of, Captain Haider Abbas (SSG), was held today in Karachi with full military honours,

“They Lived together….They fought together and today they carried their comrade Together”

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Vice Admiral Nishantha Ulugetenne, Commander of Sri Lankan Navy called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at GHQ, today.


----------



## ghazi52

General Angus J. Campbell, Chief of Defence Force (CDF) Australia called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS), today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Promotion of 2 Hindu Officers to Lieutenant Colonel Rank..
1. Maj Dr. Kelash Kumar Born in 1981 Resident of Tharparkar Got Comission in Army in 2008..
2. Maj Dr. Anil Kumar Born in 1982 Resident of Badin Got Comission in Army in 2007 Providing equal opportunities to minorities

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*COAS BAJWA, PM IMRAN KHAN DISCUSS NATIONAL SECURITY

ISLAMABAD: Chief of the Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa called on Prime Minister Imran Khan here on Monday in Islamabad, ARY News reported quoting sources.*

The meeting was held at the Prime Minister’s office.

According to sources privy to the details of the meeting, the COAS Bajwa and the prime minister discussed the overall security situation of the country including border management.









COAS Bajwa, PM Imran Khan discuss national security


ISLAMABAD: Chief of the Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa called on Prime Minister Imran Khan here on Monday in Islamabad, ARY News reported




arynews.tv


----------



## ghazi52

...................

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498698572195377153..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498806241350537225

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Madni Bappa

Desert Fox 1 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498806241350537225


Wo kaise brother?


----------



## Raja Porus

Madni Bappa said:


> Wo kaise brother?


Most probably DZJ-08 and HJ-12 will be procured by Paksitan?
@iLION12345_1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iLION12345_1

Desert Fox 1 said:


> Most probably DZJ-08 and HJ-12 will be procured by Paksitan?
> @iLION12345_1


Highly possible, at least in the case of HJ-12. It will also be the principle ATGM for use on Z-10ME if they are purchased so it makes sense for large scale induction in the PA, they’re in need of and looking for current-Gen ATGMs already. In that case it helps to induct a singular platform that will be used across all the arms (Army aviation, infantry etc).

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## emotionless_teenage

With what we're seeing in Ukraine as Shtora(used in Russian T-90s) being rendered completely useless against top attack ATGMs.

Indian T-90s without Shtora would be vulnerable to HJ-8 let alone HJ-12

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iLION12345_1

emotionless_teenage said:


> With what we're seeing in Ukraine as Shtora(used in Russian T-90s) being rendered completely useless against top attack ATGMs.
> 
> Indian T-90s without Shtora would be vulnerable to HJ-8 let alone HJ-12


Shtoras IR Dazzlers do not work against against modern munitions. India did the right thing by not buying it. It just weakens the armor on a T90S. 
PS: Shtora is made up of two parts, The LWR system and the IR dazzler system. I believe india kept the LWR system on its T90S and did not get the IR dazzler system since only the former is useful these days, the latter is not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farooqbhai007

iLION12345_1 said:


> Shtoras IR Dazzlers do not work against against modern munitions. India did the right thing by not buying it. It just weakens the armor on a T90S.
> PS: Shtora is made up of two parts, The LWR system and the IR dazzler system. I believe india kept the LWR system on its T90S and did not get the IR dazzler system since only the former is useful these days, the latter is not.


IR dazzlers proved to be quite effective in syria while on use on syrian MBTs and IFVs , the Syrians produced several versions of those ir dazzlers and used them effectively against the salcos type atgms like konkurs , metis and tow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farooqbhai007

Desert Fox 1 said:


> Most probably DZJ-08 and HJ-12 will be procured by Paksitan?
> @iLION12345_1


In terms of top attack there are quite a few options , but the NORINCO HJ-12 or the POLY DEF GAM-100 are the prominent ones , both have similar characteristics with the latter being bigger in length , range is 2.5km for both with 800mm+ pen on both as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

farooqbhai007 said:


> POLY DEF GAM-100


It is tripod based not shoulder launched, right?



farooqbhai007 said:


> POLY DEF GAM-100


It is tripod based not shoulder launched, right?


----------



## farooqbhai007

Desert Fox 1 said:


> It is tripod based not shoulder launched, right?
> 
> 
> It is tripod based not shoulder launched, right?


Both are shoulder based , GM100 as well

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..




..
Commander Iranian Air Force Brigadier General (Pilot) Hamid Vahedi called on COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa at GHQ Rawalpindi.... (02/03/2022).


----------



## iLION12345_1

farooqbhai007 said:


> IR dazzlers proved to be quite effective in syria while on use on syrian MBTs and IFVs , the Syrians produced several versions of those ir dazzlers and used them effectively against the salcos type atgms like konkurs , metis and tow.


Interesting, I have not followed the Syrian war much, Were the Dazzlers used in Syria from the Shtora or other systems? I’ve heard the ones on the Shtora are not that good.


----------



## ghazi52

..............

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499405096727109633
..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.
Commander 11 Corps Peshawar, Lieutenant General Faiz Hameed, accompanied by CM KP & Governor KP, called on victims families of Peshawar Masjid Attack. Fateha offered for Martyrs & assured families that perpetrators will be brought to justice..

...




.

.


----------



## ghazi52

.....
An inspiration for us all…

Lieutenant General Nigar Johar HI(M), 1st Female Surgeon General of Pakistan Army, 1st Female Director General Medical Services (Inter-Services), 1st Female General appointed Colonel Commandant of Army Medical Corps (AMC),..
..












.......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.................

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501201200439570438.........


----------



## ghazi52

.....

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501452645072093184......

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.....





Ms Pang Chunxue, Chinese Charge d' Affairs to Pakistan called on COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa, at GHQ, today. 
................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

General Raheel Shareef visiting POF stall at the defence exhibition in Saudi Arab.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
3 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.
Images from ongoing Pak-Turk military excises "Jinnah-2022" ...
Special Forces from both states are participating in these exercises...












.............

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502132008843108382........


----------



## ghazi52

..

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502130357738561548........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

........

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503610364646281219.............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..............
COAS has visited LUMS. On his arrival at LUMS, COAS was received by LUMS VC Dr Arshad Ahmad Malik and faculty members. While interacting with students and faculty of LUMS , COAS appreciated the role and contributions of LUMS in preparing future leadership of Pakistan.

COAS said that Pakistan is blessed with dynamic and talaned youth. Human resource development, innovation and technological advancements are vital for progress. 

COAS also emphasised that misinformation and propaganda by inimical forces threatens National cohesion which must be identified and countered collectively through a unified response..
............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...................


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503731944709783557..............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

COAS meeting with Major General Bashir Salihi Magashi (Retired), Minister of Defence Nigeria at GHQ....


----------



## ghazi52

.....,
General Shaikh Mohamed Bin Isa Bin Salman AI-Khalifa, Commander of the National Guard of the Kingdom of Bahrain called on COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa, at GHQ, today. Regional security situation & measures to further enhance ..






-,-,-,


----------



## Inception-06

History !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

--------[





Shad Rahay Pakistan | 𝗣𝗮𝗸𝗶𝘀𝘁𝗮𝗻 𝗗𝗮𝘆 | 23rd March 2022 | ISPR​

...


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
COAS directed that comprehensive security measures be ensured for peaceful conduct of OIC Council of Foreign Ministers meeting and Pakistan Day Parade. 

COAS appreciated operational preparedness of the formations and emphasized on mission oriented training.........
,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

COAS visit ....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504447774334533633

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

>>>>

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504776920948486145>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

ij


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504744270431162369,.,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Janjua

@PanzerKiel @Signalian what is a raiders battalion. Do the "raiders battalion " even exist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

Great Janjua said:


> @PanzerKiel @Signalian what is a raiders battalion. Do the "raiders battalion " even exist.


It is a motto of a Unit(Punjab or Sindh regt perhaps). In urdu they often write it like CHAAPA MAAR.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Great Janjua

Desert Fox 1 said:


> It is a motto of a Unit(Punjab or Sindh regt perhaps). In urdu they often write it like CHAPPA MAAR.


Oh okay was wondering if it were a special insertion type battalion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

Desert Fox 1 said:


> It is a motto of a Unit(Punjab or Sindh regt perhaps). In urdu they often write it like CHAAPA MAAR.





Great Janjua said:


> Oh okay was wondering if it were a special insertion type battalion.


Correction: it is 34 Frontier Force (normal foot infantry)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Great Janjua

Desert Fox 1 said:


> Correction: it is 34 Frontier Force (normal foot infantry)


Lol, they were being branded as an insertion type battalion with para wings and all sorts. Came out as mere infantry.

It was on "We are soldiers" an old military TV Show.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

Great Janjua said:


> Lol, they were being branded as an insertion type battalion with para wings and all sorts. Came out as mere infantry.
> 
> It was on "We are soldiers" an old military TV Show.


Those were small team actions, all infantry bns can do that. Moreover each unit has a special commando platoon.
LCBs, however, do add a punch.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
'Accidental fire' near Sialkot Garrison extinguished: ISPR.​
Says damages contained due to effective and timely response..
BR ........
20 Mar, 2022..









*An accidental fire that broke out in an ammunition shed due to short-circuiting near Sialkot Garrison has been extinguished, the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Sunday.*

The statement added that the incident did not cause any property damage or loss of life.

“Due to effective and timely response, the damages were immediately contained,” ISPR said.

Earlier in the day, a massive explosion was reported near Sialkot Garrison.
The sound of the blast was also heard near the cantonment area of the city.
,.,.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GriffinsRule

ghazi52 said:


> ,.,.
> 'Accidental fire' near Sialkot Garrison extinguished: ISPR.​
> Says damages contained due to effective and timely response..
> BR ........
> 20 Mar, 2022..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *An accidental fire that broke out in an ammunition shed due to short-circuiting near Sialkot Garrison has been extinguished, the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Sunday.*
> 
> The statement added that the incident did not cause any property damage or loss of life.
> 
> “Due to effective and timely response, the damages were immediately contained,” ISPR said.
> 
> Earlier in the day, a massive explosion was reported near Sialkot Garrison.
> The sound of the blast was also heard near the cantonment area of the city.
> ,.,.,.,.,


Looks like ammo dump from videos. Not a good sign

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.....
A contingent of Azerbaijan Armed Forces will participate in the National Day Parade of Pakistan on March 23, 2022, the Minister of Defence of the Republic of Azerbaijan Colonel General Zakir Hasanov told Prime Minister Imran Khan in a meeting in Islamabad. Colonel General Zakir Hasanov conveyed the greetings from the President of Azerbaijan Ilham Aliyev to Prime Minister Imran Khan.
....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arslank03

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506026314054213636

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

rgfegasrg said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506026314054213636



The Russians have misunderstood the combine warfare or even never learned it. Pakistans lessons are, more foot Infantry in light and heavy versions along with Tanks.

Key lessons:

To attack Pakistan need:

*Shock troops* or *assault troops are formations created to lead an attack. They are often better trained and equipped than other infantry, and expected to take heavy casualties even in successful operations.*

Before any assault Pakistan needs screening troops:

*Long-range surveillance* (*LRS*) Teams:

specially-trained surveillanceunits of the  Army employed for clandestine operation by Military Intelligence for gathering direct human intelligence information deep within enemy territory. Classic LRS employment is to infiltrate deep into enemy territory, construct hide and surveillance sites, and provide continuous surveillance/special reconnaissance of an intelligence target of key interest.

Light Armored Reconnaissance:​*Light Armored Reconnaissance Battalions*, or *LAR Battalions*, are fast and mobilized armored terrestrial reconnaissance units that conduct reconnaissance-in-force (RIF) ahead of the battalion landing teams or division infantry forces.



There are many more types of Infantry which can prevent what is happening to Russians armoured units in Russia. But yes I am not sure if Pakistan has such a Infantry organisations, may be they have it in a more rudimentary condition. So yes Pakistan armoured Corps could face battles like the Russians with a disastrous outcome, to prevent it ground reconnaissance and surveillance through foot Infantry, mechanised Infantry and armoured Infantry are the key to succes!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...........





Colonel General Zakir Hasanov, Minister of Defence of Azerbaijan called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at GHQ, today......
..........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,
Prince Faisal Bin Farhan Al-Saud, Foreign Minister of Kingdom of Saudi Arabia (KSA) called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) today...





.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,',','

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506240421407698944,',',',','

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.
H.E. Ruslan Kazakbaev. Foreign Minister of Republic of Kyrgyzstan called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at GHQ, today. 
During the meeting, military to military relations, regional security situation................
.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

-,-,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506671079909171202-,-,-,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proud 2 Be a Pakistani

HIT floats tender for the development of Remote Weapons Station with 12.7mm AAMG for “Advance Armored Fighting Vehicle”


*Source;*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507624359556526080

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Signalian

The grace of wearing uniform entitled not wearing uniform while commuting in public transport except taxi. Things may have changed now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

Pakistan army inducting Norinco's HJ 12 E Export variebt deadly than Javelian ATGM


----------



## SQ8

Signalian said:


> The grace of wearing uniform entitled not wearing uniform while commuting in public transport except taxi. Things may have changed now.


Another aspect was threat to life - I personally know and have ridden with a serving two star in a Rickshaw from defense market Karachi to tariq road but he was in daily clothes. No one cared or bothered - in my opinion even private cars might attract more attention compared to an officers just deciding to hop onto a bus and getting where they need to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508806149105238035,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blain2

PMA 145 LC passing out tomorrow, March 30, 2022.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,
Chief of Air Staff Zaheer Ahmed Babar Sidhu awarding Sword of Honour to ASUO Abdul Qahar

Passing out parade of 145th PMA Long Course, 12th Mujahid Course, 19th Lady Cadet Course and 64th Integrated Course held at Pakistan Military Academy (PMA), Kakul........













.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509114637060657152.,.,.,.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509164813057941509.,.,.,.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blain2

ghazi52 said:


> ,.,
> Chief of Air Staff Zaheer Ahmed Babar Sidhu awarding Sword of Honour to ASUO Abdul Qahar
> 
> Passing out parade of 145th PMA Long Course, 12th Mujahid Course, 19th Lady Cadet Course and 64th Integrated Course held at Pakistan Military Academy (PMA), Kakul........
> 
> 
> View attachment 828637
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 828638
> 
> .,.,.


My nephew passed out too and got commissioned into his father's regiment. Good day!

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
4


----------



## HRK

blain2 said:


> My nephew passed out too and got commissioned into his father's regiment. Good day!


congratulation ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
Proud of you boy!!
2nd LT Abdul Qahar Kakar – a Pashtun officer from Balochistan won the coveted "Sword of Honour" from Pakistan Military Academy at yesterday passing out parade. 

He was overall the best graduating officer of his course.

He was Academy Senior Under Officer (ASUO) of 145th PMA Long Course...






,.,.,.,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
Mr Zalmay Khalilzad, ex US Special Representative for Afghanistan Reconciliation & a prominent guest speaker at Islamabad Security Dialogue called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS), at GHQ today.

.




,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.-.-.-.-


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510536018935828480.-.-.-.-.--.-.-.-.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
2


----------



## Great Janjua

Has the Mujahid Force been absorbed into the army?. If so, in what role.

@PanzerKiel @Signalian
@Desert Fox 1

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## blain2

Great Janjua said:


> Has the Mujahid Force been absorbed into the army?. If so, in what role.
> 
> @PanzerKiel @Signalian
> @Desert Fox 1


**I stand corrected by PK. MF is still a paramilitary outfit. One indication of this is that the PA website is also not showing MF as one of its Infantry Regiments whereas some of the open sources indicated otherwise.**

Ignore what I posted below earlier:

Yes, MF was amalgamated into the Army as its 7th Infantry regiment two years ago.
It is now the youngest of the Pakistan Army regiments after Punjab, Baloch, FF, AK, Sind and NLI (in order).

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
4


----------



## PanzerKiel

#Pakistan issues s notification for the launch & testing of a ballistic missile over the #ArabianSea Launch Window | 09-10 April 2022

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
3


----------



## HRK

PanzerKiel said:


> #Pakistan issues s notification for the launch & testing of a ballistic missile over the #ArabianSea Launch Window | 09-10 April 2022
> 
> View attachment 831272


probably 2,750 KM S-III

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## syed_yusuf

blain2 said:


> **I stand corrected by PK. MF is still a paramilitary outfit. One indication of this is that the PA website is also not showing MF as one of its Infantry Regiments whereas some of the open sources indicated otherwise.**
> 
> Ignore what I posted below earlier:
> 
> Yes, MF was amalgamated into the Army as its 7th Infantry regiment two years ago.
> It is now the youngest of the Pakistan Army regiments after Punjab, Baloch, FF, AK, Sind and NLI (in order).


If that is the case then why MF haveing sperate pass out parade ?


----------



## PanzerKiel

syed_yusuf said:


> If that is the case then why MF haveing sperate pass out parade ?


It is still not a regular infantry regiment of PA

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## blain2

syed_yusuf said:


> If that is the case then why MF haveing sperate pass out parade ?


All of the para military units have their own induction parades. This applies to FC, Rangers etc. as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Great Janjua

PanzerKiel said:


> It is still not a regular infantry regiment of PA


Wouldn't it be better to absorb them into the army as a proper regiment?


----------



## PanzerKiel

Great Janjua said:


> Wouldn't it be better to absorb them into the army as a proper regiment?


That requires MOD approval which they normally dont give. They are very touchy towards expansion, raising new units...they always cite budgetary constraints etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Sad Sad:
2


----------



## ghazi52

-.-.-.-.-.-.-
*A tribute to the Martyrs of Gayari Avalanche, 10th anniversary*

129 soldiers and 11 civilians were buried under 70ft of snow at an altitude of 14000 feet, near Siachen Glacier region after an avalanche hit a Pakistan Army base in Gayari sector..







.-.-.-..-.-

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
4


----------



## Great Janjua

Are the Commando Platoons trained for JTAC operations. @PanzerKiel @Signalian @Desert Fox 1

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Great Janjua

Great Janjua said:


> Are the Commando Platoons trained for JTAC operations. @PanzerKiel @Signalian @Desert Fox 1


I'll take the sad emoticon as a no then @PanzerKiel

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## blain2

Great Janjua said:


> Are the Commando Platoons trained for JTAC operations. @PanzerKiel @Signalian @Desert Fox 1


SSW is definitely focused on that. Whether they conduct joint training with SSG(A) in this regard is a good question. During the fighting in FATA, SSW elements were involved in helping PAF conduct air strikes.

PAF, RSAF and USAF conclude multinational air exercise Aces Meet 2021-1​The Pakistan Air Force (PAF) has successfully completed the multinational air exercise Aces Meet 2021-1 at PAF base Mushaf.

The Pakistan Air Force (PAF) has successfully completed the multinational air exercise Aces Meet 2021-1 at PAF base Mushaf.
The two-week long exercise saw active participation from the Royal Saudi Air Force (RSAF) and the United States Air Force (USAF).
Addressing the participants involved in the exercise, PAF Base Mushaf air commodore Ali Naeem Zahoor said the exercise provided an opportunity to learn via ‘mutual sharing of experiences’.

ACES MEET 2021-1 included multiple missions across the airpower spectrum and offered near-realistic and role-oriented training to participating members even during the challenging situations due to Covid-19 pandemic.
*Members of PAK, RSAF and USAF special forces performed several Joint Terminal Attack Controller (JTAC) missions during the exercise.*

According to a statement posted on Radio Pakistan, Bahrain, Egypt and Jordan air forces acted as observers for the drill.
The exercise included the employment of fighter jets from the air forces of Pakistan and Saudi Arabia, as well as airborne early warning and control aircraft and military satellites.
The deployed assets helped improve coordination and harmony between the ground elements and air component.

Zahoor was quoted by media sources as saying: “PAF is happy to share its experiences and expertise in the field of counter-terrorism operations with RSAF & USAF.
“With the successful and meaningful conduct of exercise, we have consolidated our resolve, that we stand by each other as allies and friends.”

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Great Janjua

blain2 said:


> SSW is definitely focused on that. Whether they conduct joint training with SSG(A) in this regard is a good question. During the fighting in FATA, SSW elements were involved in helping PAF conduct air strikes.
> 
> PAF, RSAF and USAF conclude multinational air exercise Aces Meet 2021-1​The Pakistan Air Force (PAF) has successfully completed the multinational air exercise Aces Meet 2021-1 at PAF base Mushaf.
> 
> The Pakistan Air Force (PAF) has successfully completed the multinational air exercise Aces Meet 2021-1 at PAF base Mushaf.
> The two-week long exercise saw active participation from the Royal Saudi Air Force (RSAF) and the United States Air Force (USAF).
> Addressing the participants involved in the exercise, PAF Base Mushaf air commodore Ali Naeem Zahoor said the exercise provided an opportunity to learn via ‘mutual sharing of experiences’.
> 
> ACES MEET 2021-1 included multiple missions across the airpower spectrum and offered near-realistic and role-oriented training to participating members even during the challenging situations due to Covid-19 pandemic.
> *Members of PAK, RSAF and USAF special forces performed several Joint Terminal Attack Controller (JTAC) missions during the exercise.*
> 
> According to a statement posted on Radio Pakistan, Bahrain, Egypt and Jordan air forces acted as observers for the drill.
> The exercise included the employment of fighter jets from the air forces of Pakistan and Saudi Arabia, as well as airborne early warning and control aircraft and military satellites.
> The deployed assets helped improve coordination and harmony between the ground elements and air component.
> 
> Zahoor was quoted by media sources as saying: “PAF is happy to share its experiences and expertise in the field of counter-terrorism operations with RSAF & USAF.
> “With the successful and meaningful conduct of exercise, we have consolidated our resolve, that we stand by each other as allies and friends.”


Thanks for the reply however I knew SSW was well-rehearsed in terms of JTAC operations but I was thinking if the training could be given to let's say a commando platoon, not always we can have SSW availability in all sectors when war begins. Broader distribution might be good perhaps but who knows. 

The Indians are giving it a good overview.


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1 | Sad Sad:
3


----------



## Great Janjua

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 833458
> View attachment 833459


Depressing. Martyred today.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
4


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513671772423569415
.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

79th Formation Commanders’ Conference was held at GHQ - April 2022 .​*COAS vows to defend Pakistan’s territorial integrity, sovereignty*

*April 12, 2022*





Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa says Pakistan Army is aware of its responsibilities and shall continue to defend territorial integrity and sovereignty of Pakistan against all internal and external threats under all circumstances
He was chairing 79th Formation Commanders' Conference in Rawalpindi on Tuesday.
The conference was attended by Corps Commanders, Principal Staff Officers and all Formation Commanders of Pakistan Army.
Participants were briefed on professional matters, national security challenges and measures being undertaken to counter traditional and non-traditional threats.
General Bajwa expressed satisfaction over operational preparedness of formations and response mechanism to deal with emerging challenges.
Forum paid rich tribute to the supreme sacrifices of officers and men to ensure security of borders and safety of masses.
The forum took note of the recent propaganda campaign by some quarters to malign Pakistan Army and create division between the institution and society.
National Security of Pakistan is sacrosanct. Pakistan Army has always stood by the state institutions to guard it and always will, without any compromise.
*The forum expressed complete confidence in leadership's well considered stance to uphold the constitution and rule of law, at all cost .*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513865032299339779


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513880884180623361


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513880897967300609

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513863956800094208



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513866808251629577




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513866309808885766


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
79th Formation Commanders’ Conference was held at GHQ. General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) presided the conference. The conference was attended by Corps Commanders, Principal Staff Officers and all Formation Commanders of Pakistan Army.
.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

Great Janjua said:


> Are the Commando Platoons trained for JTAC operations. @PanzerKiel @Signalian @Desert Fox 1


SSW are trained as Forward Aerial Observer/Air Traffic Controller to guide air strikes inside enemy territory and direct aircrafts against enemy targets.

Some of my posts regarding SSW's role:









PAF CONDUCTS HAWK-EYE EXERCISE


Islamabad 29 November, 2019:- Today, Pakistan Air Force has conducted a command level operation exercise with participation of all Operational Bases across the three Regional Commands. All types of PAF aircraft participated in the massive concurrent exercise to practice short-notice offensive...



defence.pk









__





Pak Army's mass mobilization strategy


First of all I want to note my own lack of knowledge of the terrain along the LoC. Also, my intention is to raise the topic and via this forum make sure relevant people are thinking about it. As far as I know, the mountainous terrain along the LoC does not lend itself to mass mobilization of...



defence.pk













PAF ramping up Special Operation Capabilities


226 personnel including 166 airmen and 5 female commandos of Pakistan Air Force (PAF) completed the basic anti-terrorist training course in Kallar Kahar on December 22. These men and women are part of the PAF’s erstwhile 312th Special Service Wing, now known just as Special Service Wing (SSW)...



defence.pk









__





Mahaz with Special Services Wing (SSW)






defence.pk

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Signalian said:


> SSW are trained as Forward Aerial Observer/Air Traffic Controller to guide air strikes inside enemy territory and direct aircrafts against enemy targets.
> 
> Some of my posts regarding SSW's role:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PAF CONDUCTS HAWK-EYE EXERCISE
> 
> 
> Islamabad 29 November, 2019:- Today, Pakistan Air Force has conducted a command level operation exercise with participation of all Operational Bases across the three Regional Commands. All types of PAF aircraft participated in the massive concurrent exercise to practice short-notice offensive...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pak Army's mass mobilization strategy
> 
> 
> First of all I want to note my own lack of knowledge of the terrain along the LoC. Also, my intention is to raise the topic and via this forum make sure relevant people are thinking about it. As far as I know, the mountainous terrain along the LoC does not lend itself to mass mobilization of...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PAF ramping up Special Operation Capabilities
> 
> 
> 226 personnel including 166 airmen and 5 female commandos of Pakistan Air Force (PAF) completed the basic anti-terrorist training course in Kallar Kahar on December 22. These men and women are part of the PAF’s erstwhile 312th Special Service Wing, now known just as Special Service Wing (SSW)...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mahaz with Special Services Wing (SSW)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk


Moreover, SSW are also trained in Loadmaster and Pathfinder operations to set up and operate drop zones, pickup zones, and helicopter landing sites for airborne operations. There is a special Pathfinder course done at at their base with a special insignia for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Signalian

PanzerKiel said:


> Moreover, SSW are also trained in Loadmaster and Pathfinder operations to set up and operate drop zones, pickup zones, and helicopter landing sites for airborne operations. There is a special Pathfinder course done at at their base with a special insignia for that.


But PA Command will primarily use them as body guards  

If GHQ can be protected by DSG then why not V VIPs ? GHQ is below VIPs


----------



## PanzerKiel

Signalian said:


> But PA Command will primarily use them as body guards
> 
> If GHQ can be protected by DSG then why not V VIPs ? GHQ is below VIPs


SSW is under operational control of PAF, not PA.

Moreover, PAF has its own ground warfare element to protect vital bases and installations which is the equivalent of PA DSF (old DSG).


----------



## Amaa'n

PanzerKiel said:


> SSW is under operational control of PAF, not PA.
> 
> Moreover, PAF has its own ground warfare element to protect vital bases and installations which is the equivalent of PA DSF (old DSG).


Is it still not called DSF in PAF??


----------



## PanzerKiel

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> Is it still not called DSF in PAF??


Nopes. They are called GC (Ground Combateers).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

PanzerKiel said:


> Nopes. They are called GC (Ground Combateers).
> View attachment 834488


When did that happen.... i clearly remember it used to be DSG...
It has been few years since i visited any PAF site, seems like they moved that....

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> When did that happen.... i clearly remember it used to be DSG...
> It has been few years since i visited any PAF site, seems like they moved that....


DSG is pretty old stuff now. Almost a decade maybe, it expanded and became DSF. PAF also raised its own GCs and handles their recruitment and training.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

PanzerKiel said:


> DSG is pretty old stuff now. Almost a decade maybe, it expanded and became DSF. PAF also raised its own GCs and handles their recruitment and training.



Oh man, it has already been ten years since the Kamra attack.

I am getting old.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514985164564221953.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
Surgeon General interacted with doctors & staff of GDA Hospital & briefed on administrative & operational dimensions of the hospital which is jointly managed by GDA & Army.. She also inaugurated oxygen generation plant donated by NCOC for the people of Gwadar. 

Later she was escorted to GAPS Auditorium for her talk to women of Gwadar on women empowerment. Women from all strata of society to include teachers, students, 















,.,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

Goenitz said:


> @HRK @PanzerKiel @Foxtrot Alpha
> any good read on him?


no idea

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blain2

Goenitz said:


> @HRK @PanzerKiel @Foxtrot Alpha
> any good read on him?


Please don't post political topics in this thread. Otherwise this too will become the same as a dozen others.

Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## Mentee

PanzerKiel said:


> Nopes. They are called GC (Ground Combateers).
> View attachment 834488



Pak fizaea m rihayshi skeemo'n ki membership besides other tankhua , mraa'aat


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515734180063232004,.,.,


----------



## Bleek

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516139020124057600

Reactions: Love Love:
4


----------



## Bleek

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516737422293274626
Inna lillahi wa inna ilayhi raji'un

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
PM Shehbaz Sharif visits North Waziristan, briefed on prevalent security situation with special focus on terrorists' activities from across Pak-Afghan border PM also briefed on western border management system including the status of border fencing.


























D


----------



## Raja Porus

@PanzerKiel what is this gentleman doing?


----------



## PanzerKiel

Desert Fox 1 said:


> @PanzerKiel what is this gentleman doing?
> View attachment 837831


There are some types of equipment which require a laptop...must be one of those.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

ghazi52 said:


> ,.,.,.
> PM Shehbaz Sharif visits North Waziristan, briefed on prevalent security situation with special focus on terrorists' activities from across Pak-Afghan border PM also briefed on western border management system including the status of border fencing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D


The way things are headed I think not on all western border but major areas needed to have a a wall also


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520668375390765057


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521511733424181249



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521511745319284736


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521717912431644672



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521518615144673280


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521519751448649728




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521439775932170240

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
Commander 12 Corps Quetta, Lieutenant General Sarfraz Ali and IGFC Balochistan (North) Major General Yousuf Majoka visit Ghazaband Scouts, Kohsar Post & Central Jail Mach, BALOCHISTAN.. 

The Commander was dressed in a traditional FC uniform & met FC Jawan and prisoners during his visit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MisterSyed

what guns do SPD force use? they have these small SMGs , I cannot remember their names


----------



## PanzerKiel

A young officer was on his round when one of the riflemen did not notice him and missed saluting him.

The youngster got cheesed off and summoned the Gorkha and asked him the reason for not saluting him. The Gorkha innocently gave out the reason that he did not see "Lieutenant Huzoor".

The youngster not convinced, punished the Gorkha to a thousand salutes. The soldier immediately started saluting...

Field Marshal Cariappa who was passing by and asked the youngster as to what was happening.
The youngster said, "Sir, this soldier had the audacity of not saluting me. So I have punished him with 1000 salutes."
Cariappa replied, "Bloody good punishment young man, but ensure that you return each of his salutes.” 

For the next two hours the unit was treated to a scene of a Gorkha saluting and the young officer returning each of his salutes.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
10


----------



## Sinnerman108

PanzerKiel said:


> There are some types of equipment which require a laptop...must be one of those.....



I doubt that, 
it it were as you have pointed out, then he would be using a field laptop, 
what he is using is a normal commercial laptop.

But then again, I have seen stranger things happen !

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,






WASHINGTON: Counterterrorism and border security are the two areas where the United States wants to continue to work with Pakistan, says US State Department US State Department Spokesperson Ned Price speaks during a briefing at Washington, DC..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farooqbhai007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525033623371522048as Panzerkiel has said several times before , the FLIR recon B2-FO in hands of standard PA foward observer teams

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Signalian

Mentee said:


> Pak fizaea m rihayshi skeemo'n ki membership besides other tankhua , mraa'aat


Lawyers can join army. Stop sulking, apply and get a house after retirement to cool the boils.


----------



## fatman17

My latest book delivered by amazon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

farooqbhai007 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525033623371522048as Panzerkiel has said several times before , the FLIR recon B2-FO in hands of standard PA foward observer teams


And everytime they press the talk button on that 9661 - my handiwork comes into motion

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## fatman17

PA 1148 Brig Mian Taskin ud Din ( Retd) , 1FF , 6 FF & 13 FF has completed the century on 12 May 2022 . He was born on 12 May 1922 in Mardan , NWFP ( now Khyber Pakhtunkhwa ) . Commissioned from OTS Banglore , India, on 18 April 1943 , retired from army in 1974.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

fatman17 said:


> PA 1148 Brig Mian Taskin ud Din ( Retd) , 1FF , 6 FF & 13 FF has completed the century on 12 May 2022 . He was born on 12 May 1922 in Mardan , NWFP ( now Khyber Pakhtunkhwa ) . Commissioned from OTS Banglore , India, on 18 April 1943 , retired from army in 1974.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
3


----------



## fatman17

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 843923
> View attachment 843924
> View attachment 843925
> View attachment 843926
> View attachment 843927
> View attachment 843928


Absolutely brilliant 👏

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 843923
> View attachment 843924
> View attachment 843925
> View attachment 843926
> View attachment 843927
> View attachment 843928


Happy to see that regimental affiliations are still strong. Because I've seen it degrading to a great extent especially in newer regts and supporting arms.
The regts he served in are all very old and that may be why he is still remembered like this.
Also @fatman17 @PanzerKiel

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## fatman17

History of PMA Kakul

The Rising Crescent - Sunset of the Raj; Sunrise of a New Nation and Story of Birth of Pakistan Military Academy

Hamid Hussain
2013

Indian Military Academy (IMA) was established at Dehra Dun and it started to train Indians as commissioned officers in 1932. In August 1947 when India and Pakistan emerged as independent nations, India inherited IMA while Pakistan had to start a new facility from scratch. Muslim cadets training at IMA shifted to Pakistan in October 1947. Senior cadets (second post-war IMA course) due to graduate in December 1947 were commissioned on their arrival in Pakistan. IMA's Cadet Battalion Adjutant Amir Gulistan Janjua (later Brigadier and Governor of Khyber-Pukhtunkhwa province), Senior Under Officer (SUO) of Imphal Company Muhammad Saeed Azhar and Kamal Matinuddin (later Lieutenant General) were among the senior cadets commissioned on arrival in Pakistan (they were commissioned at GHQ by Adjutant General Major General N. A. M. Raza).

In August 1947, IMA staff consisting of British and Indians of all religions and ethnicities was busy training future Indian officers. Table I shows the staff of IMA on the eve of independence. Commandant Brigadier Adrian Bazeley Barltrop DSO, MC was from 2/3rd Gurkha Rifles. Academy adjutant Major James Wilson later served as Military Secretary (MS) to C-in-C of Pakistan General Frank Messervy and rose to the rank of Lieutenant General in British army. Major Tikka Khan (Artillery) later became Chief of Army Staff of Pakistan army. Company Commander Major Atiq ur Rahman (4/12 Frontier Force Regiment, now 6 FF) nick named 'Turk' became Lieutenant General in Pakistan army and Major Zorawar Singh (Central India Horse) later became Major General in Indian army.

Name
Appointment
Brigadier Adrian Bazeley Barltrop, DSO, MC
Commandant

Colonel Fairbanks, MC
Battalion Commandant

Major James Wilson, MC
Academy Adjutant

Captain Canning
Battalion Adjutant

Major Tikka Khan
Platoon Commander

Major Atiq ur Rahman
Company Commander

Major Zorawar Singh
Company Commander

Major Ayyappa
Company Commander

Major Bealle
Company Commander

Sergeant Major J. McGarrity
Chief Drill Instructor

Table: I IMA Staff in 1947

Initially, it was planned that Muslim cadets destined for Pakistan will complete their training at IMA in December 1947 and then be transferred to Pakistan. In October 1947, in view of deteriorating law and order situation and fratricidal killings in India and Pakistan, it was decided to evacuate Muslim cadets who had opted for Pakistan. The operation was code named 'Operation Exodus'. These cadets were taken to Saharanpur air field and from there flown to Lahore. It was so sudden that many cadets didn't have time to think about coming events. Young boys of eighteen and nineteen years of age were bewildered. Out of the IMA class of 189, sixty six cadets of third post-war IMA course were heading to their new homeland. Gentlemen Cadets Mukhtar Karim (later Brigadier), Anwar ul Haq (later Brigadier), Altaf Hussain, Gilani and Nooruz Zaman (later Lieutenant Colonel) were heading to Pakistan while Jasbir Singh Rana (later Lieutenant General), Mathew Thomas (later Lieutenant General), Brij Nath Dhar (later Major General), Amar Singh Cheema (later Brigadier), Giridhari Singh (later Colonel) and Don Blewit (later Colonel) were staying back in India. There were many emotional farewells. In an ironic twist twenty four years later same thing happened at Pakistan Military Academy (PMA) Kakul where young Bengali and non-Bengali boys were bewildered when East and West Pakistan were separating.

In October 1947, when IMA cadets were saying goodbye to each other, none of them knew that they will fight against each other in coming wars between the two countries. Fate brought some of these gentlemen cadets together later in very strange circumstances. After 1971 war, Major General H. Kaul then commanding a division in Madhya Pradesh came to know that one of his Muslim course mates at IMA was now at prisoner of war camp at Jabalpur. Kaul took his old comrade for a lunch without any escort and Kaul later commented that 'we met as friends and he treated me like a brother'. After cease fire in 1971, two opposing brigade commanders in Kargil sector were course mates in one of the last courses of IMA before partition. Brigadier Balbir Singh Dayal was representing Indian army while Brigadier Safdar Hussain was representing Pakistan army. When they first met at a flag meeting, Safdar asked Dayal about the IMA course and once both recognized each other, they were narrating stories of their cadet days while young officers of both armies standing there were amazed. Probably the smoothest demarcation of line of control occurred in that sector.

Three Muslim cadets belonging to Delhi were not present at the time of air lift as they had gone to Delhi with Major Tikka Khan to look for their families. These three were Syed Shafaat Ali (later Lieutenant Colonel), Waheed Qadir and Rahimuddin Khan (later General). Rahim was nephew of Dr. Zakir Hussain who later became President of India and Waheed was son of Abdul Qadir who later became Governor of State Bank of Pakistan. These three cadets came to Pakistan via Bombay when Major Atiq ur Rahman brought remainder Muslim elements of IMA and many Muslim soldiers of various units.

PMA Kakul started from a very humble beginning. Colonel (later Brigadier) Francis Herman Barlay Ingall (6th Duke of Connaught's Own Lancers) nick named 'Bingle' was appointed first commandant of PMA and assigned the gigantic task of setting up a first rate institution for training Pakistani officers. He was also given the task of finding a suitable location for the academy. During his military career, Ingall used to spend his summer holidays in Abbottabad, therefore he chose Kakul. Abbottabad was a large military station and legendry 13th Frontier Force Rifles as well as 5th and 6th Gurkha Rifles called Abbottabad their home. Kakul was a small military station and in 1920s school of artillery was located at Kakul until 1926 when it was moved to Deolali. British artillery units were stationed at Kakul until training school for Royal Indian Army Service Corps (RIASC) officers was established during Second World War.

There were no dedicated resources available for starting up the academy and the story of PMA became the story of the newly independent country with very meager resources. In Rawalpindi, Ingall met a deeply depressed British officer at the bar of Officer's Mess. The officer was dejected that he had to say goodbye to his beloved 'Punjabi Mussalmans' of his Engineer company because it was being disbanded. Ingall offered him to make the farewell a memorable event for his soldiers for arranging a farewell feast of 'Bara Khana' at Kakul. The only caveat was that they had to bring all their equipment to Kakul to clear some area. The Engineer company completed the task in few days. They were given a memorable farewell. The army accounts bureaucracy went berserk and sent Ingall a bill of 104,000 Rupees for unauthorized use of military equipment causing wear and tear with a note that this amount will be deducted from his pay until the whole balance was paid. Ingall informed Prime Minister Liaqat Ali Khan who smiled and took the bill from Ingall remarking 'that is one of the better stories of the founding of our country'.

The first cadet battalion of PMA started with two companies named Tariq and Khalid. Later two more named Qasim and Salahuddin were added. Ingall chose many first rate officers as instructing staff at nascent PMA. First cadet battalion commander was Colonel M. A. Latif (Baluch Regiment) and Captain S. G. Mehdi nick named 'Killer Mehdi' was first battalion adjutant of PMA. Khalid company commander was Major Tikka Khan and Tariq company commander was Major Abid Bligrami (later Major General). Lieutenant Colonel Atiq ur Rahman was chief instructor and Major Abdul Hamid Khan (later Lieutenant General) was G-2 training; he succeeded Tikka as Khalid company commander.

Legendry Regimental Sergeant Major V. C. Duffield of 3rd Battalion Coldstream Guards was the first chief drill instructor. Some other British drill staff members from England were not up to the standard and were sent back quickly. Duffield built a dedicated first class cadre of Pakistani drill instructors. Many first rate Pakistani drill instructors like Rafiullah (the drill square of PMA is named after him), Drill Battalion Havaldar Major Ali Zaman, Company Havaldar Major Rab Nawaz, Lal Khan and Abid Hussain maintained the high standards set up by Duffield. 

When PMA was being set up, an old Hindu dhobi (washer man) showed up at Brigadier Ingall's house. Ingall was surprised as all Hindus had migrated to India. The old man told Ingall that he was the third generation serving the regiments stationed in Kakul. His children had migrated to India but he refused to leave. Even the prospect of certain death in those frenzied times didn't deter the old man to leave his beloved cantonment. Ingall's batman Adalat Khan took the dedicated proud old man under his wings. Muslim servants took care of him and during those terrible days of hatred and bigotry kept their humanity. They didn't allow him to go to bazaar but brought his food and other items to his house so that he was not harassed.

Partition caused large scale migration in both directions. A large number of highly educated Muslims had migrated from India and were out of work. PMA was lucky to find some of the most talented educationalists of the era to teach its cadets. When PMA first advertised about vacancies for education staff, it was flooded with applications from highly qualified individuals. One applicant had doctorates in philosophy from Edinburgh, Bonn and Leiden universities. This laid the foundation for first rate academic training in addition to military training at PMA.

Cadets from IMA arrived in October 1947 and new cadets for Ist PMA Long Course and Ist Graduates Course were selected in Pakistan and training started officially in January 1948. Two hundred and seven cadets started their training in January 1948. (see Table: II). Cadet appointments were made and first Battalion Senior Under Officer (SUO) was Sadiq ur Rasheed Muhammad Abbasi. He was from the royal house of the princely state of Bahawalpur. He won the coveted Sword of Honor and later rose to become Lieutenant General and governor of Sindh province. F. B. Ali won Norman Gold Medal and later rose to become Brigadier. In one of their course mate's words Abbasi was a 'time efficient, practical gunner' while Ali also a 'gunner of very considerable repute and acumen' was 'an intellectual and thinker'. Battalion Junior Under Officer (JUO) was Iqbal Shafi. He later became Brigadier and fought in 1971 war in East Pakistan as commander of 53rd Brigade. Tariq Company SUO was Fazle Haq while JUO was Tariq Mir. Fazle Haq joined 10th Guides Cavalry and became Lieutenant General and Governor of Khyber-Pukhtunkhwa province. Tariq became brigadier and was commanding 51st Brigade of 18th Division in Sindh area during 1971 war. Healso served as ambassador to Ceylon after retirement. Khalid Company SUO was Waheed Qadir who left army early in his career. Waheed's brother Saeed Qadir (EME) was also at PMA and later rose to the rank of Lieutenant General.

Category
Number of Cadets

Ex-IMA
66

University Graduates (First Graduates Course)
63

First PMA Long Course
78

Table II: IMA/PMA Courses January 1948


Some other cadet Platoon Commanders were M.M.A. Beg (later Lieutenant Colonel)(my father), Rahim Khan (later Major General), A. Majid (later Major General), Fazle Raziq and Bashir Ahmad (later Brigadier). Fazle Raziq was brother of Fazle Haq and rose to the rank of Lieutenant General. Some other graduates of the IMA/PMA course and Ist Graduates Course were Rahimuddin Khan (later General), Ejaz Bukhari (later Colonel), S.D. Ahmad (later Colonel), Ejaz Azeem (later Lieutenant General) Ijaz Mahmood (later Brigadier), Kamal Rabbani (later Brigadier), Anwar Ahmad (later Colonel), Iftikhar Muhammad (later Major General) Kazim Ali Kayani and Abdullah Saeed (later served as commandant of PMA and at Major General rank commanded a division and served as Martial Law Administrator of Baluchistan province). One cadet was from the ruling al-Said family of Sultanate of Oman; he later became defense minister of Oman. The training period of these two courses was shortened due to India-Pakistan war in Kashmir and they passed out in November 1948; Governor General Khawaja Nazimuddin took the salute at this first PMA passing out parade (those cadets selected for EME branch had left for England in September to start their course at Royal School of Military Engineering at Loughborough and were commissioned on the same date).

The cadets who passed out in 1948 were the first officers to be trained in independent Pakistan and they went on to leave their mark on the history of Pakistan. They set very high standards for those who followed in their foot steps. In the last sixty years, PMA has expanded to a large, modern and well equipped facility to train officers of Pakistan army. Primary task of a military training institution is to train young men in the art of warfare and at the same time instill certain qualities so that they can lead their soldiers in war and peace. PMA is performing this task for the last sixty years and gentlemen cadets of 129th PMA Long course are continuing the traditions set by the gentlemen cadets of the IMA/PMA and Ist Graduates Courses.

Acknowledgement: Author thanks many for their valuable input and corrections. Special thanks to Brigadier ®️ F. B. Ali for stimulating my interest in IMA/PMA and Ist Graduates courses and also providing detailed information about cadets of these pioneer courses.

2013.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Reichmarshal

Signalian said:


> get a house after retirement to cool the boils.


u have to pay for it though

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Mentee

Signalian said:


> Lawyers can join army. Stop sulking, apply and get a house after retirement to cool the boils.



Almighty has given me a lot and iam not that yes sir kinda material .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

Mentee said:


> Almighty has given me a lot and iam not that yes sir kinda material .


Then stop whinging. Be thankful and move along.


----------



## Mentee

Signalian said:


> Then stop whinging. Be thankful .



Fight annaayay every where . You take the g-3 out of the equation and then see for yourself which govt bank rols the apartheid gated communities .




Signalian said:


> move along



Its a free country.


----------



## Raja Porus

Mentee said:


> You take the g-3 out of the equation


You have to take it out first 😉


----------



## Signalian

Mentee said:


> Fight annaayay every where . You take the g-3 out of the equation and then see for yourself which govt bank rols the apartheid gated communities .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a free country.


G-3 is an effective officer of Bde HQ and others HQs.

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad Hills...Fire fighting
Levies have been employed in fire fighting and relief efforts. 1 helicopter is being used to drop water and other is being used to drop fire ball and fire extinguishing chemicals on the fire. 400 fire balls, 200 fire suits, blankets, tents,


----------



## fatman17

Army medical camp in cholistan


----------



## Super Falcon

Pakistan army developing hypersonic missile to counter huge defence spending of India 

If we get hypersonic missile S 400 threat will be obselete for India


----------



## Primus

Ayo who TF changed the Pakistan Army equipment wikipedia page? 

Dudes saying we have 4000+ MBTs incl the T55 from Serbia which was proven false

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Signalian

In game screen shot of Pak troops

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## fatman17

The 1st military incursion in politics

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> The 1st military incursion in politics


From 1954 onwards fully aligned with USA 🇺🇸. 
Mutual Defence Treaty. 
CENTO 
SEATO 
Economic Development including Indus waters Treaty, Mangla Dam and start of Tarbela Dam. 
65 war saw USA 🇺🇸 impose sanctions and Pakistan 🇵🇰 opened up to China 🇨🇳. Downfall of Ayub Khan began.


----------



## Primus

Signalian said:


> In game screen shot of Pak troops
> View attachment 853086


Which game?


----------



## Signalian

Huffal said:


> Which game?


C&C zero hour with peace mission mod.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Pakistan Army’s Pace Sticking Team from the Pakistan Military Academy (PMA), during the International Pace Sticking Championships at Royal Military Academy, Sandhurst, UK


----------



## blain2

Royal 'Logistick' Corps take the All Arms Pace Sticking title for 2022


It was the Royal Logistic Corps that swept up the accolades at this year’s All Arms Pace Sticking Competition held at the Royal Military Academy Sandhurst.




www.army.mod.uk





Pakistan Army team placed second behind Bahrain Police in the international competition at RMAS.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Reichmarshal

So basically it was Pakistan 1st n 2nd

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blain2

*Best International* 

Best Team - Bahrain Police

Runner Up Team - Pakistan

Best Individual Sticker - Sergeant Fath, Bahrain Police

Best Driver - Academy Sergeant Major Shiraz, Pakistan 

"Basking in 30º sunshine, the crowds were charmed with the stately performances by the two teams from the Royal Hospital Chelsea. In their bright scarlet tunics, black tricorne hats and with the sun glinting off their medals they struck a very different pose *to the high energy and wonderfully exuberant style of the team from Pakistan who once again amazed all with their incredible high licking actions. Such was the fascination in their style it led the Academy Sergeant Major, Warrant Officer Class 1 Colin Kirkwood to describe them as being the Real Madrid’ of pace sticking!* "

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

CJCSC is on Official visit to Iran | Radio Pakistan | July 2022 .​


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543144074777174017
*CJCSC, Iranian President discuss matters of strategic interest, regional security

July 02, 2022*





Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee General Nadeem Raza who is on official visit to Iran, called on President of Iran Sayyid Ebrahim Raisol-Sadati.
Matters of bilateral strategic interest and regional security environment including strengthening of bilateral security and defence cooperation between the two countries were brought into discussion.
Both sides displayed desire to initiate meaningful and long-lasting security and defence cooperation between the two countries.
Chairman JCSC also held separate meetings with Defence Minister Brigadier General Mohammad-Reza Gharaei Ashtiani, Chief of General Staff Major General Mohammad Bagheri, Commander-in-Chief Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps Major General Hossein Salami, Commander of Iranian Navy Rear Admiral Shahram Irani and Commander of Air Force Brigadier General Hamid Vahedi.
The dignitaries discussed measures to enhance the level and scope of military engagements between both countries and pledged to continue to forge deeper ties. Both sides highlighted that common borders should be "Borders of Peace and Friendship".
The Iranian military leadership lauded the professionalism of Pakistan Armed Forces and acknowledged their sacrifices in fight against terrorism.
Earlier, upon arrival at General Staff Headquarters a smartly turned-out contingent presented 'Guard of Honour' to the Chairman Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543144841546272769


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543137796629692416


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543137808579268609



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543137820231049216


----------



## blain2

Major Harcharan Singh, PA, can be seen conducting some of the visit by the guests.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
General Nadeem Raza, Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee (CJCSC), during an official visit to Iran..


----------



## fatman17

PAKISTAN ARMY


Pakistan Army Official Web Portal




www.pakistanarmy.gov.pk




Punjab Regiment


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544373130503790592


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544733144691232779
MOIB, ISPR review plan to celebrate Pakistan's diamond jubilee celebrations

July 06, 2022





A meeting to review arrangements of Pakistan's diamond jubilee celebrations was held in Islamabad on Wednesday.
Minister for Information and Broadcasting Marriyum Aurangzeb and Director Inter Services Public Relation Major General Babar Iftikhar attended the meeting.
It was decided in the meeting that diamond jubilee celebrations will be made a memorable occasion to promote national unity and solidarity. The celebrations will include all cultures across the country and all colours of the federation of Pakistan.
It was informed in the meeting that full participation of youth in Independence Day celebrations and competitions will be ensured. The meeting reviewed the proposed celebrations and preparations for the 75th anniversary of the founding of Pakistan.
A detailed briefing on the 75th anniversary celebrations was given by the Ministry of Information and Broadcasting and ISPR at the meeting. The meeting was briefed that competitors for national songs competition will be shortlisted by 9th of this month. The meeting was also informed that winning candidate's national song will be broadcast on national hookup from 11th to 14th August.
The Minister and DG ISPR expressed satisfaction over the arrangements for the nationwide celebrations. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544717782750822400




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544314894748639232


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544315276841320451


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan Army Documentry

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

EXPLORE KASHMIR EID SPECIAL WITH PAK ARMY | PTV News | 10 11 2022 .​

*PART 1*







*PART 2*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547053655412670465



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546892900092477440


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546892914474745858



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546892927258984450








Radio Pakistan News on Instagram: ": Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa has directed the Karachi Corps to ensure all-out efforts and utilize every single resource for bringing comfort to the people affected by the heavy rains. According t







www.instagram.com

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Signalian

Was sitting in a presentation where Private LTE was being discussed for Army as well as use of samsung mobile phones instead of default radio sets. PA has allowed 2G phones to officers due to security concerns of smart phones. Opposite way unfortunately. Evan saw Thales and GD working on Private LTE for Military.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> Pakistan Army Documentry


Where have the officers and jawans gone?


----------



## SQ8

Signalian said:


> Was sitting in a presentation where Private LTE was being discussed for Army as well as use of samsung mobile phones instead of default radio sets. PA has allowed 2G phones to officers due to security concerns of smart phones. Opposite way unfortunately. Evan saw Thales and GD working on Private LTE for Military.



They could implement custom secure android phones https://shop.sirinlabs.com/products/finney


----------



## fatman17

Source: The Friday Times

In 1966 General Zia-ul Haq, then a lieutenant colonel, became commanding officer (CO) of the 22 Cavalry in Multan. He is photographed here with his adjutant, Lt Zia Mehmood (2nd War Course). A rather amusing anecdote about the two Zias was conveyed in a Native Pakistan blog post by a Lt Col (retd) Sajid Majeed Bhatti, AC (47th PMA), who was commissioned in the 22 Cavalry in 1971: One day a girlfriend of [the adjutant] Lt Zia rang up the regiment and unfortunately the phone was picked up by the CO, who said, “Assalam-o Alaikum! Col. Zia speaking.” The girl thought that it was Lt Zia Mehmood speaking with a changed voice. She started making fun of him and said, “Yes, yes, till yesterday you were Lt Zia and today you have become Col Zia. I am pretty sure that tomorrow you will say, I am General Zia.”

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
5


----------



## blain2

fatman17 said:


> Source: The Friday Times
> 
> In 1966 General Zia-ul Haq, then a lieutenant colonel, became commanding officer (CO) of the 22 Cavalry in Multan. He is photographed here with his adjutant, Lt Zia Mehmood (2nd War Course). A rather amusing anecdote about the two Zias was conveyed in a Native Pakistan blog post by a Lt Col (retd) Sajid Majeed Bhatti, AC (47th PMA), who was commissioned in the 22 Cavalry in 1971: One day a girlfriend of [the adjutant] Lt Zia rang up the regiment and unfortunately the phone was picked up by the CO, who said, “Assalam-o Alaikum! Col. Zia speaking.” The girl thought that it was Lt Zia Mehmood speaking with a changed voice. She started making fun of him and said, “Yes, yes, till yesterday you were Lt Zia and today you have become Col Zia. I am pretty sure that tomorrow you will say, I am General Zia.”
> View attachment 862794


Zia sahib replied "Ab tau ban kay hi dikhaoonga aap ko!"

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## Ghessan

fatman17 said:


> Source: The Friday Times
> 
> In 1966 General Zia-ul Haq, then a lieutenant colonel, became commanding officer (CO) of the 22 Cavalry in Multan. He is photographed here with his adjutant, Lt Zia Mehmood (2nd War Course). A rather amusing anecdote about the two Zias was conveyed in a Native Pakistan blog post by a Lt Col (retd) Sajid Majeed Bhatti, AC (47th PMA), who was commissioned in the 22 Cavalry in 1971: One day a girlfriend of [the adjutant] Lt Zia rang up the regiment and unfortunately the phone was picked up by the CO, who said, “Assalam-o Alaikum! Col. Zia speaking.” The girl thought that it was Lt Zia Mehmood speaking with a changed voice. She started making fun of him and said, “Yes, yes, till yesterday you were Lt Zia and today you have become Col Zia. I am pretty sure that tomorrow you will say, I am General Zia.”
> View attachment 862794


so that bring him the dedication and he became ... 

girls you know ... although a wrong call ...

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Raja Porus

fatman17 said:


> Source: The Friday Times
> 
> In 1966 General Zia-ul Haq, then a lieutenant colonel, became commanding officer (CO) of the 22 Cavalry in Multan. He is photographed here with his adjutant, Lt Zia Mehmood (2nd War Course). A rather amusing anecdote about the two Zias was conveyed in a Native Pakistan blog post by a Lt Col (retd) Sajid Majeed Bhatti, AC (47th PMA), who was commissioned in the 22 Cavalry in 1971: One day a girlfriend of [the adjutant] Lt Zia rang up the regiment and unfortunately the phone was picked up by the CO, who said, “Assalam-o Alaikum! Col. Zia speaking.” The girl thought that it was Lt Zia Mehmood speaking with a changed voice. She started making fun of him and said, “Yes, yes, till yesterday you were Lt Zia and today you have become Col Zia. I am pretty sure that tomorrow you will say, I am General Zia.”
> View attachment 862794


Can you share the link of the article?


----------



## fatman17

Desert Fox 1 said:


> Can you share the link of the article?


Actually l got it on WhatsApp

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

@PanzerKiel 

In Ukrainian-Russian conflict, the forces are scattered as if completing tasks independently. Tanks or APCs or SPGs are not in squadron or battery groups. Is that effective ?


----------



## PanzerKiel

Signalian said:


> @PanzerKiel
> 
> In Ukrainian-Russian conflict, the forces are scattered as if completing tasks independently. Tanks or APCs or SPGs are not in squadron or battery groups. Is that effective ?


Yes, in case the opponent has more firepower, it's better to operate well dispersed so as not to present a big target.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Signalian

PanzerKiel said:


> Yes, in case the opponent has more firepower, it's better to operate well dispersed so as not to present a big target.


Any battle that PA fought like this ?


----------



## mingle

PanzerKiel said:


> Yes, in case the opponent has more firepower, it's better to operate well dispersed so as not to present a big target.


Sir any update about Zulus???? Or other Chinese options we have Z10ME??


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

World 6th & Pakistan's 1st Tunneling Institute inaugurated by COAS | FWO| 2022 .​



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549819916483715072



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549819918950039553




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549820052068864000











Radio Pakistan News on Instagram: "Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa inaugurated state of the art Tunneling Institute of Pakistan in Rawalpindi on Wednesday. The institute, an initiative of Frontier Works Organization, is aimed at promo


Radio Pakistan News shared a post on Instagram: "Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa inaugurated state of the art Tunneling Institute of Pakistan in Rawalpindi on Wednesday. The institute, an initiative of Frontier Works Organization, is aimed at promoting professional tunneling...




www.instagram.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Signalian said:


> Any battle that PA fought like this ?


Not yet.


----------



## Great Janjua

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548630999071748096
Can you shed any light on this? Also, Pakistan reportedly lost short of 800 soldiers from 2020 to the end of 2021.


@PanzerKiel @Signalian @Sainthood 101 @Areesh @Desert Fox @DESERT FIGHTER

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Areesh

Great Janjua said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548630999071748096
> Can you shed any light on this? Also, Pakistan reportedly lost short of 800 soldiers from 2020 to the end of 2021.
> 
> 
> @PanzerKiel @Signalian @Sainthood 101 @Areesh @Desert Fox @DESERT FIGHTER



Sound like BS. Particularly that chamb sector PPT


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

CJCSC, Tri-services Chiefs discuss Pakistan’s defence & security environment| July 2022 | ISPR .​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550478103604072450



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550475995324588032




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550476000387022848



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550470991448608768



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550498231473393665











Radio Pakistan News on Instagram: "A meeting of the Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee and all Services Chiefs was held in Rawalpindi on Friday to discuss defence and security environment. According to ISPR, Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Comm


Radio Pakistan News shared a post on Instagram: "A meeting of the Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee and all Services Chiefs was held in Rawalpindi on Friday to discuss defence and security environment. According to ISPR, Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee General Nadeem Raza...




www.instagram.com


----------



## PanzerKiel

Great Janjua said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548630999071748096
> Can you shed any light on this? Also, Pakistan reportedly lost short of 800 soldiers from 2020 to the end of 2021.
> 
> 
> @PanzerKiel @Signalian @Sainthood 101 @Areesh @Desert Fox @DESERT FIGHTER


Multiple issues of spellings and format not used by our army. Let the indians stay happy.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GriffinsRule

PanzerKiel said:


> Multiple issues of spellings and format not used by our army. Let the indians stay happy.


Well we are known to misspell words and names in English on marketing materials and brochures so I wouldn't hang my hat on that 🙂.




Great Janjua said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548630999071748096
> Can you shed any light on this? Also, Pakistan reportedly lost short of 800 soldiers from 2020 to the end of 2021.
> 
> 
> @PanzerKiel @Signalian @Sainthood 101 @Areesh @Desert Fox @DESERT FIGHTER


Having said that, I wouldn't trust any information from Twitter anyways and there's no reason to validate it for anyone either as it serves no purpose.

For fun, just recreate this spreadsheet with random Hindu and Sikh names and pick locations from Indian occupied Kashmir and Nagaland and see how many Indians will validate that for you.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Signalian

Great Janjua said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548630999071748096
> Can you shed any light on this? Also, Pakistan reportedly lost short of 800 soldiers from 2020 to the end of 2021.
> 
> 
> @PanzerKiel @Signalian @Sainthood 101 @Areesh @Desert Fox @DESERT FIGHTER


...and the 5th generation warfare against Pakistan Army continues in one form or another

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

PanzerKiel said:


> Multiple issues of spellings and format not used by our army. Let the indians stay happy.


To their advantage.. there just happen to be may Hamid’s, Arifs and Shahids in the enlisted so they just regurgitate those names.. not to mention the occasional xyz”-Jan”… still better than Shahzaz ud din

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Great Janjua

GriffinsRule said:


> Well we are known to misspell words and names in English on marketing materials and brochures so I wouldn't hang my hat on that 🙂.
> 
> 
> 
> Having said that, I wouldn't trust any information from Twitter anyways and there's no reason to validate it for anyone either as it serves no purpose.
> 
> For fun, just recreate this spreadsheet with random Hindu and Sikh names and pick locations from Indian occupied Kashmir and Nagaland and see how many Indians will validate that for you.


I was mostly concerned about the 22 losses on the casualties wall because it contained info which was not reported by ISPR.

Spreadsheets can be faked but funnily enough i did my own research in March or April 2022 the post is on this forum and the casualty figures were too high from January to March alone.


I made that post because we have a real gap in terms of controlling casualties. Whether that is due to sheer incompetence or negligence I don't know.


----------



## Sayfullah

FC deployed in Sindh? 

Why all the soldiers with Muhammad in their name spelled only with O in this spread sheet😕

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Great Janjua

Jf-17 block 3 said:


> View attachment 864382
> 
> 
> FC deployed in Sindh?
> 
> Why all the soldiers with Muhammad in their name spelled only with O in this spread sheet😕


Good catch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Janjua

I liked the encounter very frank 

@PanzerKiel @RescueRanger @Signalian

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Great Janjua said:


> I liked the encounter very frank
> 
> @PanzerKiel @RescueRanger @Signalian


Smart turnout as usual.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Corps Commanders review country’s security situation | ISPR | July 2022 .*


Corps Commanders review country’s security situation

July 25, 2022





Corps Commanders have reaffirmed resolve of the armed forces to extend complete support to civil administration in rescue and rehabilitation activities.
This resolved was expressed at 49th Corps Commanders’ Conference held in Rawalpindi on Monday with Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa in the chair.
General Bajwa lauded successful ongoing counter terrorism operations and paid rich tribute to the supreme sacrifices of officers and men to ensure security of borders and safety of masses.
The forum also took comprehensive review of the security situation with particular focus on Border and Internal Security.
The Army Chief appreciated the efforts of formations in relief operations to mitigate challenges of people affected due to floods and heavy rainfalls in the country.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551569177277874176



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551548496892788737




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551548504060854272









Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Pak Army assisting civil administration in rescue & relief efforts | July 2022 .​



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551910212856168448



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551887504000909314




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551887546036133890






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551887587429720065





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551880630119632896


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

32 Brigadiers promoted to the Rank of Major General in Promotion Board: ISPR : 2022 .​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551948872217501698


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551925427773575169



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551961418483879937











Radio Pakistan News on Instagram: "A total of 32 Brigadiers have been promoted to the rank of Major General. According to ISPR, the promotions were approved by the promotion board of the Army which met in Rawalpindi on Wednesday with Army Chief Gene


Radio Pakistan News shared a post on Instagram: "A total of 32 Brigadiers have been promoted to the rank of Major General. According to ISPR, the promotions were approved by the promotion board of the Army which met in Rawalpindi on Wednesday with Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa in the...




www.instagram.com


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*The 74th Martyrdom anniversary of Captain Muhammad Sarwar Shaheed is being observed today | 2022 .*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552137123607846912



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552158098260910086


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552179085601869825



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552171243956326400











Radio Pakistan News on Instagram: ": The 74th martyrdom anniversary of Captain Muhammad Sarwar Shaheed is being observed today (Wednesday). Muhammad Sarwar was born on November 10, 1910 at Singhori village in Gujjar Khan. He was commissioned in Pun


Radio Pakistan News shared a post on Instagram: ": The 74th martyrdom anniversary of Captain Muhammad Sarwar Shaheed is being observed today (Wednesday). Muhammad Sarwar was born on November 10, 1910 at Singhori village in Gujjar Khan. He was commissioned in Punjab Regiment during 1944. He...




www.instagram.com


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Pak Army and FC troops are assisting civil administration in flood affected areas of Balochistan, Punjab & Sindh | July 2022 .*


Pakistan Army, FC assisting civil administration in rescue & relief efforts in flood affected areas

July 28, 2022






Pakistan Army and FC troops are assisting civil administration in rescue and relief efforts in the flood affected areas of Balochistan, Punjab and Sindh.
Two army aviation helicopters have been flown from Karachi to Othal, Lasbella. The helicopters will now shift stranded people to safer places and also transport necessary relief items.
General Officer Commanding at Gwadar visited Othal area to oversee rescue and relief efforts.
Ground rescue and relief teams are busy in Othal and Jhal Magsi to shift people to safer places and providing food and water to local residents.
Doctors and paramedics are providing medical care to the affected people.
The coastal highway has been opened for all types of traffic.
Efforts are being made to repair the damaged communication infrastructure and restore utilities.
Protection bund in Turbat which was breached has been repaired.
In Punjab, troops are assisting civil administration in relief efforts in DG Khan. Two medical camps have been established by Army to provide medical care to local people affected by the floods.
Apart from dewatering efforts in Karachi, troops are busy in relief efforts in Jamshoro and Gharo areas.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552549883416043520




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552550570514432000











Radio Pakistan News on Instagram: ": Pakistan Army and FC troops are assisting civil administration in rescue and relief efforts in the flood affected areas of Balochistan, Punjab and Sindh. Two army aviation helicopters have been flown from Karachi


Radio Pakistan News shared a post on Instagram: ": Pakistan Army and FC troops are assisting civil administration in rescue and relief efforts in the flood affected areas of Balochistan, Punjab and Sindh. Two army aviation helicopters have been flown from Karachi to Othal, Lasbella. The...




www.instagram.com


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553029661436919808




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552978683115311105


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553009343930433540




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552690835732537344










Radio Pakistan News on Instagram: "Pakistan Army continues its relief efforts in flood hit areas of the country. In Othal area of Balochistan, 2,300 individuals of four villages have been evacuated to safer places while shelter and cooked meals were


Radio Pakistan News shared a post on Instagram: "Pakistan Army continues its relief efforts in flood hit areas of the country. In Othal area of Balochistan, 2,300 individuals of four villages have been evacuated to safer places while shelter and cooked meals were provided to the affected...




www.instagram.com
















Radio Pakistan News on Instagram: "Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa says Pakistan is committed to cooperate with its international partners for peace and stability in the region. Talking to Chinese Ambassador Nong Rong, in Rawalpindi on


Radio Pakistan News shared a post on Instagram: "Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa says Pakistan is committed to cooperate with its international partners for peace and stability in the region. Talking to Chinese Ambassador Nong Rong, in Rawalpindi on Friday, he said Pakistan values...




www.instagram.com


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Army and FC flood relief activities continue in various flood hit areas of the country*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553633761627193344



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553708821947846659



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553671488905134080











PTVNEWSOFFICIAL on Instagram‎: "ملک بھرمیں سیلاب اوربارشوں سے متاثرہ علاقوں میں پاک فوج اور ایف سی کی امدادی کارروائیاں جاری ہیں ۔ پاک فوج کےجوان متاثرین کوطبی امداد اورسڑکوں اورپلوں کی بحالی کےعمل میں مصروف ہیں ۔آئی ایس پی آر کےمطابق پاکستان کے تم


PTVNEWSOFFICIAL shared a post on Instagram: "‎ملک بھرمیں سیلاب اوربارشوں سے متاثرہ علاقوں میں پاک فوج اور ایف سی کی امدادی کارروائیاں جاری ہیں ۔ پاک فوج کےجوان متاثرین کوطبی امداد اورسڑکوں اورپلوں کی بحالی کےعمل میں مصروف ہیں ۔آئی ایس پی آر کےمطابق پاکستان کے تمام دریا معمول کے مطابق بہہ رہے...




www.instagram.com


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

95th Anniversary of founding of Chinese PLA was commemorated at GHQ | 2022 .​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554010112884441091




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554039667770662913




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554039707562033152




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554039715615199240











Radio Pakistan News on Instagram: ": Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa has said Pakistan-China relationship is unique and robust that has proven its resilience in the face of challenges. He was addressing a ceremony in connection with th


Radio Pakistan News shared a post on Instagram: ": Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa has said Pakistan-China relationship is unique and robust that has proven its resilience in the face of challenges. He was addressing a ceremony in connection with the 95th Anniversary of the...




www.instagram.com


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*All six officers and soldier, including Lt General Sarfraz Ali, embrace Shahadat in helicopter crash .*





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554300615991377921




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554419902945153026




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554412034967719936




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554415779969437696








Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com
















PTVNEWSOFFICIAL on Instagram‎: "پاک فوج کے لاپتہ ہیلی کاپٹر کا ملبہ مل گیا، ڈی جی آئی ایس پی آر حادثے میں ہیلی کاپٹر میں سوار تمام افسران شہید ہوگئے لیفٹیننٹ جنرل سرفرازعلی ہیلی کاپٹرحادثے میں شہیدہو گئے شہداء میں برگیڈیئر امجد حنیف،برگیڈیئرمحمد خال


PTVNEWSOFFICIAL shared a post on Instagram: "‎پاک فوج کے لاپتہ ہیلی کاپٹر کا ملبہ مل گیا، ڈی جی آئی ایس پی آر حادثے میں ہیلی کاپٹر میں سوار تمام افسران شہید ہوگئے لیفٹیننٹ جنرل سرفرازعلی ہیلی کاپٹرحادثے میں شہیدہو گئے شہداء میں برگیڈیئر امجد حنیف،برگیڈیئرمحمد خالد شامل میجرسعید احمد ، میجرطلحہ...




www.instagram.com


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554892043222130694




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554770507882438656




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554770583392591877






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554770684001263616





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554772600932507648








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554772676354375689


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

COAS visited newly raised Army Cyber Command | PTV | Aug 2022 .​



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555580398687731713




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555580412310724608




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555603625212272640



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555624527727583233



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555588146833883136











Radio Pakistan News on Instagram: "Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited newly raised Army Cyber Command on Friday. According to ISPR, the COAS also visited Cyber Division and Army Center of Emerging Technologies, two of the main com


Radio Pakistan News shared a post on Instagram: "Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited newly raised Army Cyber Command on Friday. According to ISPR, the COAS also visited Cyber Division and Army Center of Emerging Technologies, two of the main components of Army Cyber Command...




www.instagram.com


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
Captain Ahmad (His son), the way he carried himself through all this>>>>



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555859333992386560

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555608725725093893



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556287934705373186


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555835154442117120












Radio Pakistan News on Instagram: "The 64th martyrdom anniversary of Major Tufail Muhammad Shaheed, recipient of Nishan-e-Haider, is being observed today (Sunday). Major Tufail Muhammad Shaheed was born in Hoshiarpur city of the eastern Punjab, on 2


Radio Pakistan News shared a post on Instagram: "The 64th martyrdom anniversary of Major Tufail Muhammad Shaheed, recipient of Nishan-e-Haider, is being observed today (Sunday). Major Tufail Muhammad Shaheed was born in Hoshiarpur city of the eastern Punjab, on 22nd July in 1914. In August...




www.instagram.com









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555411447139614720



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556390804645679104


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556634807806959618


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556644247067152395



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556675212569202690








Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## Super Falcon

Pakistan army considering to buy short range SPAAG gun for armoured and infantry division protection from armed drones and attack helicopters


----------



## Signalian

Moonglade book.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557566231426777089



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557562074955390976


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1558066049894989831


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1558066727463915523









Radio Pakistan News on Instagram: ": Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa says terrorism is a global threat which has the potential of destabilizing the region that needs a well-coordinated response. Talking to Commander Iraqi Navy Lieutena


Radio Pakistan News shared a post on Instagram: ": Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa says terrorism is a global threat which has the potential of destabilizing the region that needs a well-coordinated response. Talking to Commander Iraqi Navy Lieutenant General Ahmed Jasim Maarij...




www.instagram.com














Radio Pakistan News on Instagram: ": Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa has stressed to preserve the vitality, relevance and internal sense of impartiality in multilateral institutions, maintain consensus on the collective defense of globa


Radio Pakistan News shared a post on Instagram: ": Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa has stressed to preserve the vitality, relevance and internal sense of impartiality in multilateral institutions, maintain consensus on the collective defense of global commons and uphold the...




www.instagram.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

Who will be the next army chief?


4 of 6 top Lt-Gens at time of Gen Bajwa’s retirement will be from same batch, while a fifth is senior to almost the entire lot.



www.dawn.com


----------



## Reichmarshal

Aa things are panning out at this very moment.
Comd. 30 Corps Gen amir will be the new no.1.
While comd. 10 Corps Gen. Sahir shamshad will chairman joint chiefs.

If the above happens then it will be a dark day for PA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
2


----------



## Bossman

Reichmarshal said:


> Aa things are panning out at this very moment.
> Comd. 30 Corps Gen amir will be the new no.1.
> While comd. 10 Corps Gen. Sahir shamshad will chairman joint chiefs.
> 
> If the above happens then it will be a dark day for PA.


I have soft spot General Sahir. He grew up in an orphanage. He has no family connections, no sifarish. 

Amir I am very concerned about. Any body who has been close to Zardari is bad news.


----------



## Reichmarshal

Bossman said:


> I have soft spot General Sahir. He grew up in an orphanage. He has no family connections, no sifarish.
> 
> Amir I am very concerned about. Any body who has been close to Zardari is bad news.


Boss man u know the long n short of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TsAr

Reichmarshal said:


> Aa things are panning out at this very moment.
> Comd. 30 Corps Gen amir will be the new no.1.
> While comd. 10 Corps Gen. Sahir shamshad will chairman joint chiefs.
> 
> If the above happens then it will be a dark day for PA.


such a cruel world, Azhar Abbas had been so close to Bajwa, but in the end he is ditched.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Bossman said:


> Amir I am very concerned about. Any body who has been close to Zardari is bad news.



Zardari's statement becomes one step closer to reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichmarshal

We humans can make all the best plans to our hearts content but in the end its ALLAHs plan that over shadows all.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Signalian

ghazi52 said:


> .,.,
> View attachment 870689


For PA, its not just jawans, but officers too.


----------



## ghazi52

Signalian said:


> For PA, its not just jawans, but officers too.


For sure. Salute to officers and jawans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Janjua

The unsung Hazara community just stumbled across this video.






@ghazi @Cuirassier if you have any particular stories related to the men and women of Hazara in defence of the nation please do share.


----------



## Reichmarshal

Great Janjua said:


> The unsung Hazara community just stumbled across this video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ghazi @Cuirassier if you have any particular stories related to the men and women of Hazara in defiance of the nation please do share.


Wt sort of song would u like us to sing to the hazaras

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Signalian

Great Janjua said:


> The unsung Hazara community just stumbled across this video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ghazi @Cuirassier if you have any particular stories related to the men and women of Hazara in defiance of the nation please do share.


Defiance ?



Reichmarshal said:


> Wt sort of song would u like us to sing


dil dil pakistan


----------



## Great Janjua

Signalian said:


> Defiance ?


Meant defence. Sorry for the mishap.


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559754635681882113



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559761792527745025



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560492633906200576




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560281428805332993










Radio Pakistan News on Instagram: ": Commander US Central Command General Michael Erik Kurilla has acknowledged Pakistan Army’s commendable efforts in fight against terrorism, counter terrorism experiences and efforts for regional peace and stability


Radio Pakistan News shared a post on Instagram: ": Commander US Central Command General Michael Erik Kurilla has acknowledged Pakistan Army’s commendable efforts in fight against terrorism, counter terrorism experiences and efforts for regional peace and stability. The US CENTCOM Commander...




www.instagram.com
















Radio Pakistan News on Instagram: ": President of UAE Sheikh Mohamed Bin Zayed Al Nahyan has conferred Order of the Union Medal on Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa in recognition of his significant contributions for promotion of bilateral ties be


Radio Pakistan News shared a post on Instagram: ": President of UAE Sheikh Mohamed Bin Zayed Al Nahyan has conferred Order of the Union Medal on Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa in recognition of his significant contributions for promotion of bilateral ties between the two countries. The...




www.instagram.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,
Pakistan Army will assist Qatar with security during the upcoming FIFA World Cup 2022.
The Federal cabinet gave approval to Pakistan Army-Qatar agreement on providing assistance during the mega football event.
FIFA World Cup 2022 will be played from November 20 to December 18 in Qatar. The Middle East country will be hosting the extravaganza for the very first time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Janjua

What force camo is that on the left.

@PanzerKiel @Signalian
@farooqbhai007

Edit- Nevermind i just realised its SSW


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
Former Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee (CJCSC), General (Retired) Rahimuddin Khan NI(M), HI(M), SBt, passed away at the age of 96. He served as the Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee (CJCSC) from 22nd March 1984 to 29th March 1987..


----------



## Great Janjua

To what extent are Commando Platoons utilised in operations against Terrorists most of the time we hear of SSG or LCB in such operations whereas I think a Commando Platoon is perfectly sufficient enough to carry out such operations. Thus saving the overstretching of Tier 1 outfits. 

@PanzerKiel @blain2 @Signalian @Raja Porus

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Signalian

Great Janjua said:


> To what extent are Commando Platoons utilised in operations against Terrorists most of the time we hear of SSG or LCB in such operations whereas I think a Commando Platoon is perfectly sufficient enough to carry out such operations. Thus saving the overstretching of Tier 1 outfits.
> 
> @PanzerKiel @blain2 @Signalian @Raja Porus


If that infantry battalion is sent in action, then its commando platoon can be thrown into action.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## White privilege

Signalian said:


> If that infantry battalion is sent in action, then its commando platoon can be thrown into action.


Is the _commando platoon _also used as _trainers _to perhaps raise the training standard of the whole battalion to commando level??


----------



## Reichmarshal

During our war on terror all offensive ops were conducted by the ssg n later to some extent by LCB n special ops units of fc, as they started to come on line.
All other army formations fighting in an infantry role were used in a holding role most of the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Reichmarshal said:


> During our war on terror all offensive ops were conducted by the ssg n later to some extent by LCB n special ops units of fc, as they started to come on line.
> All other army formations fighting in an infantry role were used in a holding role most of the time.


By your definition, all offensives in our war on terror, almost twenty years and counting, were done by a mere 8 SSG units (initially 3-4) and half a dozen LCB units. Total of 14 units attacking for twenty odd years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Great Janjua

PanzerKiel said:


> By your definition, all offensives in our war on terror, almost twenty years and counting, were done by a mere 8 SSG units (initially 3-4) and half a dozen LCB units. Total of 14 units attacking for twenty odd years.


Bhai jaan ap mere har comments par yeh Dil wali ankh emojis se react karna chorh de bhabhi se dante parwani hai tuwadi mehrbani 🤣🤣

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Reichmarshal

PanzerKiel said:


> By your definition, all offensives in our war on terror, almost twenty years and counting, were done by a mere 8 SSG units (initially 3-4) and half a dozen LCB units. Total of 14 units attacking for twenty odd years.


It might seem funny to u but that dear is the long n short of PA war on terror. N they weren't 8, when it all started but 4.
Infantry was employed in a holding, mopping up n clearance roles....N the pattern continues to this day.


----------



## ghazi52

Flood relief works..








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563075096289284097

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563520931099643905











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563478825610067969



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563486699002691587











Radio Pakistan News on Instagram: "Pakistan's Armed Forces continued rescue and relief operations in flood hit parts of districts Dera Ghazi Khan and Rajanpur. Pakistan army teams rescued a number of people stranded in affected area including women


Radio Pakistan News shared a post on Instagram: "Pakistan's Armed Forces continued rescue and relief operations in flood hit parts of districts Dera Ghazi Khan and Rajanpur. Pakistan army teams rescued a number of people stranded in affected area including women and children along with their...




www.instagram.com









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563346451651973120

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichmarshal

Pakistan Ka Beta said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563520931099643905
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563478825610067969
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563486699002691587
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Radio Pakistan News on Instagram: "Pakistan's Armed Forces continued rescue and relief operations in flood hit parts of districts Dera Ghazi Khan and Rajanpur. Pakistan army teams rescued a number of people stranded in affected area including women
> 
> 
> Radio Pakistan News shared a post on Instagram: "Pakistan's Armed Forces continued rescue and relief operations in flood hit parts of districts Dera Ghazi Khan and Rajanpur. Pakistan army teams rescued a number of people stranded in affected area including women and children along with their...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563346451651973120


With the credability of PA thanks to bajwa I would be suprised of anyone deposits any thing, just like shabazs account


----------



## Sayfullah

Reichmarshal said:


> With the credability of PA thanks to bajwa I would be suprised of anyone deposits any thing, just like shabazs account


Private NGO’s are better 
Al Khidmat started flood relief right away while politicians were still trying to score political points. 
Donating to the government means 99% goes to their pockets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blain2

Reichmarshal said:


> With the credability of PA thanks to bajwa I would be suprised of anyone deposits any thing, just like shabazs account


What is the credibility of the PA? It is as good as before. The ones on the ground helping are the Army. The hell with the politics for now. It should be all hands on deck instead of playing stupid politics and pillorying the Army.

I put money in the GHQ account. I encourage ALL Pakistanis to do so. Excuse my language but $#*@ this political BS!



Sayfullah said:


> Private NGO’s are better
> Al Khidmat started flood relief right away while politicians were still trying to score political points.
> Donating to the government means 99% goes to their pockets.


Nothing of the sort with the Army account. Please stop spreading baseless lies and nonsense. It was the army that came through in 2005 and with every other national calamity (including Covid response) since then.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
3


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3021423098148040












__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=463168115720265










__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1146635212867546








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563902430819098625



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563778189041754112



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563858232946335744

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564612746603364354


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564490312571027456


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564263441350656001


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564261381817466882






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=395442916011835














Radio Pakistan News on Instagram: "Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited the flood hit areas of Swat today (Tuesday). He met women, children, elders and other people who were rescued today by Army aviation helicopters from Kumrat and Kalam to


Radio Pakistan News shared a post on Instagram: "Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited the flood hit areas of Swat today (Tuesday). He met women, children, elders and other people who were rescued today by Army aviation helicopters from Kumrat and Kalam to Kanju. General Bajwa spent...




www.instagram.com


----------



## ghazi52

Swat, KPK

*SAIDU SHARIF: *Up to 200,000 people are stranded in remote valleys after the unrelenting floods of the past week -- with helicopters the only way of reaching them.

Unprecedented rain in the Swat Valley turned rivers into raging ******** that washed away roads and bridges, cutting off tourists and residents from nearby towns, even as the water receded.

Army and government helicopter missions have rescued hundreds of panicked tourists and locals -- some urgently needing medical help.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
Pakistan Army helping supply food & other basic items of daily use to the remote villages of Raghaza & Manjhi, District Tank, KPK.
These villages badly affected by Floods have 612 houses and approximately 4000 inhabitants.





















..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=443402010885759

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

These are the best we should have bought them


----------



## Sayfullah

blain2 said:


> Nothing of the sort with the Army account. Please stop spreading baseless lies and nonsense. It was the army that came through in 2005 and with every other national calamity (including Covid response) since then.


I’m not spreading baseless lies. Private NGOs especially jamaats are actually doing work. My family is from Sanghar district of interior sindh. Army, Navy and gov orgs are just giving aid to easily accessible areas or big cities according to my relatives and family on ground of whom many have lost their homes and have nothing left. Only people actually going deep into areas cut off by water are people affiliated with different jamaats. While some are even stealing aid products like ppp mpa caught in Mirpur Khas district. Navy and Army is deployed is Sanghar district but their no where to be seen in the smaller cut off villages where real damage happened. Their around the main Sanghar city or easily accessible areas. 
You can deny all you want but these are facts from on ground. 
It’s cheap for you to talk online about it because you aren’t even suffering a fraction of what people of interior sindh are suffering. Try telling your excuses to someone who has lost their home, livestock and crops in the recent floods and try explaining to them why army is nowhere to be seen and heavily under funded jamaats are left helping people on their own. 

*The only way to ensure your charity money is going to good use is by donating to private NGOs especially religious jamaats. *



blain2 said:


> Nothing of the sort with the Army account. Please stop spreading baseless lies and nonsense. It was the army that came through in 2005 and with every other national calamity (including Covid response) since then.


Imagine tryna tell someone from flood hit areas who lost their property and livestock who’s helping them and who’s not. 
Why should we lie? 
Idc about 2005 or covid. I care about now and who’s actually helping and who’s not.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566785238575063042


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565673230085537794

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565317549608370178








Radio Pakistan News on Instagram: ": British High Commissioner Christian Turner called on Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa in Rawalpindi on Friday. During the meeting, matters of mutual interest and regional security situation including bilatera


Radio Pakistan News shared a post on Instagram: ": British High Commissioner Christian Turner called on Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa in Rawalpindi on Friday. During the meeting, matters of mutual interest and regional security situation including bilateral cooperation in various fields...




www.instagram.com







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565245924540047360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564987794258264072

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,,..,
Armouring of Toyota Hilux Utility vehicles ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

CW039 Assault Rifles


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

6h Sept - Defence Day; A day to comemmorate heroic sacrifices rendered for the defence of Pakistan​









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567094062552858624


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567006445966614530


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567210036442562563


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567570568609779712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567762470294491141


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568266697416785920*Administrator USAID calls on COAS in Rawalpindi
 
September 09, 2022*




(File Photo)
Administrator USAID Ms Samantha Power called on Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa in Rawalpindi on Friday.
During the meeting, matters of mutual interest and collaboration as well as partnership in humanitarian measures were discussed.
The Administrator expressed grief over the devastation caused by ongoing floods in Pakistan and offered sincere condolence to the families of victims. She offered full support to the people of Pakistan. She also appreciated Pakistan Army’s efforts for assisting civil administration and flood affected population in rescue and relief efforts in areas hit by recent floods.
General Bajwa thanked for US support and reiterated that assistance from our global partners shall be vital in rescue and rehabilitation of the victims.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568437931391557632


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568645632860225537





















Radio Pakistan News on Instagram: "The United States has pledged to play its role in enhancing cooperation with Pakistan at all levels. The commitment was made by US Secretary of Defence General Lloyd James Austin during a telephonic conversation wi


Radio Pakistan News shared a post on Instagram: "The United States has pledged to play its role in enhancing cooperation with Pakistan at all levels. The commitment was made by US Secretary of Defence General Lloyd James Austin during a telephonic conversation with Chief of Army Staff General...




www.instagram.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Qauid e Azam M A Jinnah's Peshawar visit in Apr 1948.








Meeting officers of Royal 6/13th FFR (59 Scinde/ 1 FF) Murtaza Jan is 1st from Left (Third officer from left is Mian Taskeen ud Din sb. CO Bakhtiar Rana and Lt Gen Nazir can be seen with Qauid.
In the foreground is JInnah's ADC)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569164144577847296

*Martyrdom anniversary of Major Aziz Bhatti Shaheed, NH, being observed today

September 12, 2022*





The 57th Martyrdom Anniversary of Major Raja Aziz Bhatti Shaheed, Nishan-e-Haider, is being observed on Monday.
He was born in Hong Kong in 1928 and moved to Pakistan before independence in 1947, settling in Ladiyan village of district Gujrat.
In 1950, he joined Pakistan Army and was commissioned in Punjab Regiment.
During Indo-Pak War in September, 1965 as a company commander in Burki, Lahore, Major Raja Aziz Bhatti decided to stay with his forward platoon and defended strategic BRB Canal bravely for five days.
Throughout, undaunted by constant fire from enemies' tanks and artillery, he organized the defence of the BRB canal along with his brave soldiers until he hit by an enemy's shell and was martyred. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569183095957458944

*Pak Army, civilian departments protect Dadu Grid Station from flood water

September 12, 2022*





Pakistan Army and civilian departments have saved Dadu Grid Station from flood water by creating an embankment around it. 
Pakistan Army Engineers Corps constructed a 2.4 kilometre embankment around the grid station due to which it remained safe and no power disruption occurred in Dadu. People of the area expressed gratitude to Pakistan Army for this timely action. 










Radio Pakistan News on Instagram: ": The 57th Martyrdom Anniversary of Major Raja Aziz Bhatti Shaheed, Nishan-e-Haider, is being observed on Monday. He was born in Hong Kong in 1928 and moved to Pakistan before independence in 1947, settling in Ladi


Radio Pakistan News shared a post on Instagram: ": The 57th Martyrdom Anniversary of Major Raja Aziz Bhatti Shaheed, Nishan-e-Haider, is being observed on Monday. He was born in Hong Kong in 1928 and moved to Pakistan before independence in 1947, settling in Ladiyan village of district Gujrat...




www.instagram.com














Radio Pakistan News on Instagram: ": Pakistan Army and civilian departments have saved Dadu Grid Station from flood water by creating an embankment around it. Pakistan Army Engineers Corps constructed a 2.4 kilometre embankment around the grid stat


Radio Pakistan News shared a post on Instagram: ": Pakistan Army and civilian departments have saved Dadu Grid Station from flood water by creating an embankment around it. Pakistan Army Engineers Corps constructed a 2.4 kilometre embankment around the grid station due to which it remained...




www.instagram.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

SH15

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571020494480232449


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570459711362764804


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570462635728183297


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570453746571948037


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570453751219077120









Radio Pakistan News on Instagram: "Corps Commander Peshawar Lieutenant General Azhar Hayat visited Swat and met tribal elders and notables of Malakand, Buner, Shangla and Mardan. The Corps Commander appreciated local elders for their all-out and unf


Radio Pakistan News shared a post on Instagram: "Corps Commander Peshawar Lieutenant General Azhar Hayat visited Swat and met tribal elders and notables of Malakand, Buner, Shangla and Mardan. The Corps Commander appreciated local elders for their all-out and unflinching support to security...




www.instagram.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2022-09/19/content_10185744.htm


Chinese Defense Minister meets Pakistani Chief of Army Staff​Source: China Military Online
Editor: Wang Xinjuan
Time: 2022-09-19 16:50:12









Gen. Wei Fenghe expressed his condolence over the severe floods hitting Pakistan. "China and Pakistan are all-weather strategic cooperative partners, under the guidance of the leaders of the two countries, the friendship between China and Pakistan has become stronger as time goes by. We must tide over difficulties together, fully trust each other, and unswervingly support each other's core interests on the way forward," Gen. Wei said, adding that no matter how the world situation changes, the rock-solid friendship between China and Pakistan will last forever, and the two countries will always be trustworthy and most reliable true friends and good brothers. Gen. Wei noted that, the military relations between the two countries have maintained a sound development trend in recent years. The two militaries should further enhance strategic mutual trust, deepen pragmatic cooperation, continue to improve their capability to jointly cope with various risks and challenges, and join hands to safeguard the common interests of the two countries as well as regional peace and stability.

Gen. Bajwa said that Pakistan is grateful to Chinese President Xi Jinping, the Chinese government and the Chinese military for the strong assistance the flood-hit Pakistan has received from China. Pakistan and China are iron brothers with unbreakable friendship, Pakistan firmly adheres to the one-China principle and will make efforts to guarantee the safety of Chinese personnel and institutions in Pakistan, Gen. Bajwa stated. It is hoped that the two countries will deepen exchanges in various fields such as economy, trade and disaster relief, and further improve the level of cooperation between the two militaries in joint exercises and training, said Gen. Bajwa.

The two sides also had extensive and in-depth exchange of views on the current international and regional situation and other issues of common concern.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2022-09/19/content_10185744.htm
> 
> 
> Chinese Defense Minister meets Pakistani Chief of Army Staff​Source: China Military Online
> Editor: Wang Xinjuan
> Time: 2022-09-19 16:50:12
> 
> View attachment 880838
> View attachment 880839
> 
> 
> Gen. Wei Fenghe expressed his condolence over the severe floods hitting Pakistan. "China and Pakistan are all-weather strategic cooperative partners, under the guidance of the leaders of the two countries, the friendship between China and Pakistan has become stronger as time goes by. We must tide over difficulties together, fully trust each other, and unswervingly support each other's core interests on the way forward," Gen. Wei said, adding that no matter how the world situation changes, the rock-solid friendship between China and Pakistan will last forever, and the two countries will always be trustworthy and most reliable true friends and good brothers. Gen. Wei noted that, the military relations between the two countries have maintained a sound development trend in recent years. The two militaries should further enhance strategic mutual trust, deepen pragmatic cooperation, continue to improve their capability to jointly cope with various risks and challenges, and join hands to safeguard the common interests of the two countries as well as regional peace and stability.
> 
> Gen. Bajwa said that Pakistan is grateful to Chinese President Xi Jinping, the Chinese government and the Chinese military for the strong assistance the flood-hit Pakistan has received from China. Pakistan and China are iron brothers with unbreakable friendship, Pakistan firmly adheres to the one-China principle and will make efforts to guarantee the safety of Chinese personnel and institutions in Pakistan, Gen. Bajwa stated. It is hoped that the two countries will deepen exchanges in various fields such as economy, trade and disaster relief, and further improve the level of cooperation between the two militaries in joint exercises and training, said Gen. Bajwa.
> 
> The two sides also had extensive and in-depth exchange of views on the current international and regional situation and other issues of common concern.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bratva

@Signalian @PanzerKiel

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## Signalian

Bratva said:


> View attachment 881124
> 
> 
> 
> @Signalian @PanzerKiel


Pascom was such a blessing for out-station calls. Before pascom we would have to request operator for 3 min or 6 minute call only.

To add to that, there was trend of using cordless phones in 90's and early 2000's also. So as you walk away from the telephone set (say from lounge to garage), you would take out antenna of cordless for good reception, even if call isn't intercepted, the extended antenna would act as a magnet for Sigs Corps Operators sniffing for unwanted wireless transmissions in cantt area and beyond.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573346866158346240


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572941730944782336
*Bahrain Commander-in-Chief expresses grief over devastation in unprecedented floods in Pakistan

September 21, 2022*




(File Photo)
Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa and Commander-in-Chief of Bahrain Field Marshal Sheikh Khalifa bin Ahmed Al Khalifa held a telephonic conversation On Wednesday.
Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa and Commander-in-Chief of Bahrain Field Marshal Sheikh Khalifa bin Ahmed Al Khalifa held a telephonic conversation on Wednesday.
According to the ISPR, during the conversation, commander-in-Chief expressed his grief over the devastation caused by unprecedented floods in Pakistan and offered sincere condolence to the families of the victims. He offered full support to the people of Pakistan. He also appreciated Pakistan Army's efforts for rescue and relief in flood affected areas.
The Army Chief thanked for Bahrain's support and reiterated that assistance from our brotherly countries shall be vital in rescue and rehabilitation of the victims.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572635579606769665
Press Release No 83/2022 - Ambassador of EU Called on COAS - 20 Sep 2022 | ISPR​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572190110812192769


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571805868588662784
Press Release No 85/2022 - COAS Visited Flood Affected Areas of Badin - 23 Sep 2022 | ISPR​


----------



## Signalian

@PanzerKiel

I was travelling up kharian cantt from Lahore on an invitation from CO of Punjab regt of 37 Div. I came across a MP Pickup of 17 Div from gujrat onwards who was rushing in right lane with red lights on but not hooter. It was raining and I knew he was going to kharian cantt. He was doing 120 kmph on 100 kmph limit so I understood that driver has been pumped up by an officer sitting next to him on front seat. Rear of pick up was empty and it was lone veh meaning no convoy although I had passed an Armored convoy earlier of some other div.

I thought he can be my pilot and keep clearing way for me till kharian cantt. I don’t need to honk and make way for myself anymore. I was driving civic rebirth so I brought car near his rear and matched his speed. He sped up immediately 😆

I sped up too, keeping a few meters distance. My car was isb registered under a bureaucratic’s name so I knew he wouldn’t feel threatened if I drive close to his rear as if I’m asking way.

Anyways, he kept making way for me till lalam-USA, till I made a gamble of honking at him. As expected, he didn’t budge😁 so I honked again as if I’m asking for way and brought car even closer with high beams and started flickering beams 😆 I knew he wouldn’t give me way still as I was guessing with his speed he wouldn’t change lanes and the officer sitting with him wouldn’t let him give way to me either.

So I made it a shughal though I knew it’s getting risky as it’s raining also and we are speeding at around 120 km/hr 😂 Kher I brought car a little to his right almost on road shoulder on right side and finally he succumbed to the pressure I created and moved one feet to the left so I had to drive near the divider to over take him.

This got risky for me so I decided - no I need more SPace so I honked more with constant flickering of lights 😄 he moved a bit more to the left 😂 I thought I had enough fun, either I over take from his left or I bring my bonnet up ahead like I’m over taking and then ask for more space.

I did the latter 😁 I came forward on his right and put my hand on the horn n pressed it continuously while inching ahead from 120 to 125 km/hr or so 😄

He moved left immediately but didn’t cross into left lane, that was all I needed, I pressed the accelerator and sped past him above 135 km/hr 😄

My heart was racing fast at that time but I enjoyed the thrill of it all hoping I wouldn’t come across him when I enter the cantt from convoy route 😂

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## fatman17

Dong Feng armoured vehicle for Pakistan 🇵🇰 army?


----------



## Raja Porus

Did you know that in 1999, Pakistan army crossed the LoC in Kargil & captured 7 heights from India. 

Point 5353
Point Aftab-I
Bunker Ridge
Saddle Ridge
Shangruti
Dhalunag
Tiger Hill

Today, Pakistan still hold 6 of these tops. India could only take back one - Tiger hill.

@panzerkeil @Signalian can you verify this

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## CLUMSY

fatman17 said:


> Dong Feng armoured vehicle for Pakistan 🇵🇰 army?


Yes, very good purchase. Looks more agile than an MRAP though lesser protection (at least it will be able to traverse more rough terrain). Hope it slowly becomes standard at least in more active zones. Would reduce fatality rate by a lot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Raja Porus said:


> Did you know that in 1999, Pakistan army crossed the LoC in Kargil & captured 7 heights from India.
> 
> Point 5353
> Point Aftab-I
> Bunker Ridge
> Saddle Ridge
> Shangruti
> Dhalunag
> Tiger Hill
> 
> Today, Pakistan still hold 6 of these tops. India could only take back one - Tiger hill.
> 
> @panzerkeil @Signalian can you verify this


Tiger Hill was the key

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## blain2

Raja Porus said:


> Did you know that in 1999, Pakistan army crossed the LoC in Kargil & captured 7 heights from India.
> 
> Point 5353
> Point Aftab-I
> Bunker Ridge
> Saddle Ridge
> Shangruti
> Dhalunag
> Tiger Hill
> 
> Today, Pakistan still hold 6 of these tops. India could only take back one - Tiger hill.
> 
> @panzerkeil @Signalian can you verify this


All those belonged to us prior to 1971 including what is now called Tiger Hill. In 1971, the Indians did a land grab by taking over those heights (they were either very lightly manned or not manned at all by us).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,
*UNITED NATION Peace Keeping Mission*

DEMOCRATIC REPUBLIC OF CONGO , A Pakistani peacekeeper Havaldar Babar Siddique embraced martyrdom in the line of duty on UN Peace Keeping Mission in Democratic Republic of Congo.








On 30th September 2022, 6x armed assailants from Bunyamalange Armed Group approached Permanent Operation Base (POB) Minibwe, Congo in disguise to surrender their weapons as part of UN initiative.

Havildar Babar Siddique was performing the duties of Guard Commander at entry point for registering proclaimed surrenders. The Ieading assailant started discriminate firing on check post resultantly, Havaldar Babar received a gunshot on his head.
Pakistan Army troops responded immediately. Havaldar Babar was evacuated to the nearest Pakistan Army medical Aid Post but he could not survive & embraced martyrdom.

Pakistan has always played a pivotal role as responsible member of the international community to help realize ideals of global peace and security through active support in various UN Peacekeeping missions.

Our Peacekeepers have always distinguished themselves in executing challenging peacekeeping tasks in conflict torn areas through devotion and, if necessary, rendering supreme sacrifices.

So far 171 Pakistan peacekeepers have laid down their lives during various UN missions for international peace and security.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Raja Porus said:


> Did you know that in 1999, Pakistan army crossed the LoC in Kargil & captured 7 heights from India.
> 
> Point 5353
> Point Aftab-I
> Bunker Ridge
> Saddle Ridge
> Shangruti
> Dhalunag
> Tiger Hill
> 
> Today, Pakistan still hold 6 of these tops. India could only take back one - Tiger hill.
> 
> @panzerkeil @Signalian can you verify this





fatman17 said:


> Tiger Hill was the key





blain2 said:


> All those belonged to us prior to 1971 including what is now called Tiger Hill. In 1971, the Indians did a land grab by taking over those heights (they were either very lightly manned or not manned at all by us).


What's current update ??? are we in possession of 6 or 1 peak ???


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Chairman Dubai Port World lauds relief efforts of Pakistan Army in flood-hit areas*

*September 25, 2022*





Chairman Dubai Port World Sheikh Ahmed Sultan Bin Sulayem called on Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa in Rawalpindi on Sunday.
Relief efforts in the wake of the devastating floods and all that can be done on the road to recovery for Pakistan were discussed.
Sheikh Ahmed Sultan, who earlier today visited flood-affected areas in Sindh, made a donation of 2.5 million dollars for the Army Relief Fund.
The visiting dignitary commended the relief efforts of Pakistan Army in the flood-affected areas and said that UAE and its leadership stand with the people of Pakistan in this time of distress.
Sheikh Ahmed Sultan committed to raise the issue of climate justice for Pakistan at the world forums.
The Army Chief thanked Sheikh Sultan for his valuable and timely support to Pakistan.
Matters of economic development in Pakistan were also discussed.
Sheikh Sultan apprised the Army Chief of Dubai Port World’s interest in investing further in Pakistan. He offered to bring other donors for Flood Relief efforts in the days ahead.
It is pertinent to mention that Dubai Port World is one of the largest port operators globally. 
Sheikh Sultan also thanked Fakhar-e-Alam, Sitara-e-Imtiaz, for arranging this visit and creating awareness in UAE about the need for help in Pakistan.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574006275779731456*Funeral prayers of Harnai helicopter crash martyrs offered

September 26, 2022*





Namaz-e-Janaza of martyrs of helicopter crash during flying mission at Harnai was offered at Quetta Garrison Balochistan on Monday. 
According to ISPR, Corps Commander Balochistan, Senior Military and Civil officials attended the funeral.
Jasd-e-Khaki of the Shuhada being despatched to their native town where they will be buried with full military honour.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574402902105399296

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574444200979886086*COAS expresses satisfaction over operational preparedness of formations*

*September 28, 2022*





Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa has expressed satisfaction over operational preparedness of formations and directed them to maintain strict vigil to guard against any threat.
Chairing 251st Corps Commanders’ Conference in Rawalpindi today (Wednesday), he directed that all formations must leave no stone unturned to take action against terrorists in coordination with other Law Enforcement Agencies.
The forum undertook a comprehensive review of security environment with special focus on situation along the borders, internal security and other professional matters of the Army.
It resolved that resurgence of terrorism will not be tolerated.
The forum was also briefed in detail on external and internal security situation with particular focus on flood situation and ongoing relief efforts being undertaken by Army formations across the country.
The Corps Commanders expressed solidarity with flood victims who are braving great difficulties and resolved to extend maximum assistance for their relief and rehabilitation.
General Bajwa commended formations for reaching out people in distress and helping them to mitigate their sufferings.
He praised Army doctors and paramedics for provision of emergency medical care to flood affectees particularly children and women including measures to check spread of diseases in flood-hit areas.
The Army Chief also appreciated Army Engineers and FWO for restoring accessibility of critical routes and communication infrastructure on emergency basis.
He directed formations to focus on relief, rehabilitation, reconstruction and help restore routine life in flood affected areas.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575084582567055360*Army Chief inaugurates Chaklala Cricket Ground*

*September 29, 2022*





Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa inaugurated newly renovated 501 Central Workshop Cricket Ground named as Chaklala Cricket Ground in Rawalpindi on Thursday.
The cricket ground was upgraded to provide state of the art sports facility to cricket fans especially for the youth of Rawalpindi and Islamabad.
The sports ground will be available to students and cricket clubs of Rawalpindi and Islamabad to promote the game of cricket and provide healthy sports environment.
In his remarks, the Army Chief appreciated the efforts of Rawalpindi Corps for renovating the old cricket ground and providing an excellent cricketing facility for the city.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575393012540129280*Pakistan Army, FC continue relief operation in flood-hit areas of Balochistan*

*October 01, 2022*




(File Photo)
Pakistan Army and Frontier Corps Balochistan have continued relief and rehabilitation operations in the flood-affected areas of the province.
Pakistan Army along with the civil administration is carrying out relief activities in the calamity-stricken areas of Balochistan.
According to the details, 13 relief camps are working in the flood- affected areas of Kohlu, Bolan, Sibi, Dera Murad Jamali, Jafarabad, Nasirabad, Sohabatpur and Jhal Magsi districts where 138,878 flood-hit people were provided with cooked food along with other facilities.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576257567038185472


----------



## Sayfullah

blain2 said:


> All those belonged to us prior to 1971 including what is now called Tiger Hill. In 1971, the Indians did a land grab by taking over those heights (they were either very lightly manned or not manned at all by us).


And what did we do in return?


----------



## CLUMSY

Can i post a video of TTP militants being eliminated through thermal sights? I want to verify what they were being shot by, sounded like autocannons.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578705593216688128


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576528549275541505



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577536272641441792



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577556887540834304



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578627633830821893



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577297296450097152



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577543754562650113


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..
Pakistani soldiers [assigned to Pakistan Army's Military Police branch] departed to Qatar for FIFA World Cup’s security.


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichmarshal

A mokery has been made/ is being made with this no. Of officers being promoted.... its nothing short of a circus.


----------



## CLUMSY

Reichmarshal said:


> A mokery has been made/ is being made with this no. Of officers being promoted.... its nothing short of a circus.


Probably a political move.


----------



## ARMalik

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 886217


 An Army of New Property Dealers and land grabbers.


----------



## fatman17

Stage set for major reshuffle in top military brass


It is rare to see such a big number of promotions to the rank of lieutenant general at one time.



www.dawn.com


----------



## Reichmarshal

Their are 70 plus minister in shobazs cabinet, most without a portfolio....situation is the same in PA.......Col n above


----------



## ghazi52

.,.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580139909729251329
........................




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580142556452900864


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,
CAMBRIAN PATROL .... 19th Punjab Regiment (Sher Shah) of Pakistan Army have secured a Silver medal on Exercise Cambrian Patrol 2022. 

Pak Army participated in Cambrian Patrol Competition - 2022 from 10 -12 Oct 2022 in UK (Wales) after four years.


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579872554260779008

*Secretary General Muslim World League lauds Pakistan’s peace efforts in region*

*October 11, 2022*





Secretary General of the Muslim World League & President of the Organization of Muslim Scholars, Kingdom of Saudi Arabia Doctor Mohammad bin Abdulkarim AI-Issa called on Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa in Rawalpindi on Tuesday.
During the meeting, matters of mutual interest, bilateral security cooperation and regional peace & stability came under discussion.
The Secretary General said Pakistan has a significant place in the Muslim world and it is playing a vital role for peace and stability in the region.
The COAS said the relations between Pakistan and Saudi Arabia are based on bonds of brotherhood and mutual trust. Both nations will continue to play a part for peace and stability and betterment of Ummah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579875907032190976

*UN Under Secretary General lauds Pakistan’s counter-terrorism, peace efforts

October 12, 2022*





The UN Under Secretary General, Department of Peacekeeping Operations Jean Pierre Lacroix called on Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa in Rawalpindi on Wednesday.
During the meeting, matters of mutual interest and overall regional security situation were discussed.
The Army Chief appreciated the role of the office of Under Secretary in promoting UN core values and their response during crises. 
The UN dignitary acknowledged Pakistan’s contribution in UN peacekeeping Missions and extraordinary achievements in counter terrorism. 
He expressed grief over the devastation caused by floods in Pakistan due to climate change and offered sincere condolence to the families of the victims. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580182710827376640



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580611857928269824



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580942220160430080

*COAS briefed on latest operational situation along the LoC*

*October 15, 2022*





Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited front line troops deployed at Nauseri Sector along the Line of Control today (Saturday).
According to the Inter-Services Public Relations, the COAS was briefed on the latest operational situation along the Line of Control, and operational readiness of the formation.
While interacting with officers and men, the Army Chief appreciated them for continued vigil and operational preparedness.
Earlier, on arrival at the Line of Control, General Qamar Javed Bajwa was received by Commander Rawalpindi Corps Lieutenant General Sahir Shamshad Mirza.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581338824332181504


----------



## farooqbhai007

Rails for AK/G3/Sniper/LMG/HMG

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abramar

farooqbhai007 said:


> View attachment 887103
> 
> Rails for AK/G3/Sniper/LMG/HMG


Could this potentially hint towards PA adopting more optics?


----------



## farooqbhai007

Abramar said:


> Could this potentially hint towards PA adopting more optics?


obviously yea , rails mean optics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iLION12345_1

Abramar said:


> Could this potentially hint towards PA adopting more optics?


They’re already nearly standard issue in the field at this stage, so yes.


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

farooqbhai007 said:


> View attachment 887103
> 
> Rails for AK/G3/Sniper/LMG/HMG


@Zarvan Good news, they're adding Picatinny rails to the G3.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## arslank03

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> @Zarvan Good news, they're adding Picatinny rails to the G3.


instead of retiring it :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581720844501647360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581976004565749762
Press Release No 92/2022, 252nd Corps Commander Conference held at GHQ - 18 Oct 2022 | ISPR​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582326888579878912



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582327202032812032


----------



## RAMPAGE

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> @Zarvan Good news, they're adding Picatinny rails to the G3.


G3 right now:






I hope they are welded, not clamped.


----------



## Signalian

@PanzerKiel 

I think commanders have bigger formations as in strengths and numbers today along with modern and diverse array of weapons in that formation, with better logistics, comms, engineering support structure to perform the required. Its also understandable that enemy formations have evolved in the same manner also, however, Pakistan Army will mostly be outnumbered by Indian Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Signalian said:


> @PanzerKiel
> 
> I think commanders have bigger formations as in strengths and numbers today along with modern and diverse array of weapons in that formation, with better logistics, comms, engineering support structure to perform the required. Its also understandable that enemy formations have evolved in the same manner also, however, Pakistan Army will mostly be outnumbered by Indian Army.


Yes, but then no one expects someone to pitch the whole Indian army against us. If they are times bigger than us, they also have to look after a times bigger area than us. So their numerical superiority cannot be fully translated on the Battlefield. Yes, at some points, tactically yes, operationally maybe. That would be all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
3


----------



## Signalian

PanzerKiel said:


> Yes, at some points, tactically yes, operationally maybe.


Point being, that the different reasons of lack of equipment, ammunition, etc that we used to hear and read during operations in previous wars shouldn't exist anymore. Today the Corps Commanders have more diverse array of weaponry (ground/air/long range/pin point accurate) at their disposal.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583068540198084609



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583473260183707648



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583729026916839424



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583488072150568961









Radio Pakistan News on Instagram: "Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa has said national cohesion and unified response to guard and promote Pakistan’s national interests is imperative for progress. Addressing participants of a National Security Wor


Radio Pakistan News shared a post on Instagram: "Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa has said national cohesion and unified response to guard and promote Pakistan’s national interests is imperative for progress. Addressing participants of a National Security Workshop at National Defence...




www.instagram.com


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584065735328174086


----------



## Signalian

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584065735328174086


The barrel of that 100mm gun seems covered.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Signalian said:


> The barrel of that 100mm gun seems covered.


Well, spotted sir, didn't notice that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Signalian said:


> The barrel of that 100mm gun seems covered.


Dust and FOD cover

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584498625123868672



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584449634025762816

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Princeps Senatus

Would this be a good option for PA?

It's a heavy IFV based on VT-4's hull 

Since HIT will be producing VT-4s in the future, this would offer great commonality with VT-4s and even AKs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## arslank03

Princeps Senatus said:


> View attachment 889595
> View attachment 889596
> 
> 
> Would this be a good option for PA?
> 
> It's a heavy IFV based on VT-4's hull
> 
> Since HIT will be producing VT-4s in the future, this would offer great commonality with VT-4s and even AKs.



HIT already had a Heavy IFV in development

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Princeps Senatus said:


> View attachment 889595
> View attachment 889596
> 
> 
> Would this be a good option for PA?
> 
> It's a heavy IFV based on VT-4's hull
> 
> Since HIT will be producing VT-4s in the future, this would offer great commonality with VT-4s and even AKs.



No, totally underarmed !


----------



## Sifar zero

Princeps Senatus said:


> View attachment 889595
> View attachment 889596
> 
> 
> Would this be a good option for PA?
> 
> It's a heavy IFV based on VT-4's hull
> 
> Since HIT will be producing VT-4s in the future, this would offer great commonality with VT-4s and even AKs.


Heavy IFV's would be great for fighting in cities and built up areas and something like BMP T would be great for Pakistan.


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

DG ISPR Addressing a News Conference In Rawalpindi 27 10 2022​









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584903929749553160



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584917511480516611



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585230433759158272



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585517428804558849


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585553338795450370

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586553089254989824
Khyber District: Tribal elders hail Pakistan Army for restoration of peace in area

*October 29, 2022*




(File Photo)
Tribal elders of Khyber district have hailed Pakistan Army for restoration of peace in the area and socio-economic development in the newly merged districts of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province. 
They expressed the gratitude during a Grand Jirga of Malaks and Mashrans from Tirah, Bagh Maidan, Rajgal, Landikotal, Bara, Mula Gori and Jamrud, attended by Corps Commander Peshawar Lieutenant General Hassan Azhar Hayat.
The tribal elders also assured the Corps Commander of their unflinching support to security forces. 
The Corps Commander lauded the sacrifices rendered by tribesmen in achieving peace in the area and assured that Pakistan Army will provide all possible assistance to the locals. 
*He also visited Mir Ali area of North Waziristan where he inaugurated Army Public School which was a popular demand of the local people for students to study from Grade 1 to 8.
According to ISPR, the school has capacity of enrolling 525 students at a time. 
The Corps Commander also visited Boys Hostel providing free accommodation to 123 students from adjoining areas and Pakistan Sweet Home established in 2017 where 96 orphan children from Mir Ali and Miran Shah are currently availing free living and education facility. * 
The Corps Commander was also Chief Guest at the Passing out parade of Basic Military Training Course held at the Scouts Training Academy (South), Mir Ali. A total of 1164 recruits from the 31st edition passed out after successful completion of training.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586315500744626176


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586391459745652737


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586318482139799552


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586388438055813120


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586304237520097280


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587817131822948353



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587422880886816769



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587787110450438146


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587779763531300864















Radio Pakistan News on Instagram: "French Ambassador Nicolas Galey called on Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa in Rawalpindi on Tuesday. During the meeting, matters of mutual interest, including defence and security cooperation and overall region


Radio Pakistan News shared a post on Instagram: "French Ambassador Nicolas Galey called on Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa in Rawalpindi on Tuesday. During the meeting, matters of mutual interest, including defence and security cooperation and overall regional security situation were...




www.instagram.com


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.,.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590328488313376776

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Pictures of the day from Southkivu, Congo with UN Peacekeeping Pakistani troops


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

@PanzerKiel can an officer from one armoured regt command some other armd regt? If so then will he keep wearing the beret of his parental regt?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Raja Porus said:


> @PanzerKiel can an officer from one armoured regt command some other armd regt? If so then will he keep wearing the beret of his parental regt?


Yes, its normal. But you have to wear the badges of the regiment you are serving in.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591432905615867904



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591044259469213697




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590675425738784770



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590324827457748992



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590315041706106880




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588732592953921536


----------



## AlKardai

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> View attachment 895264
> 
> 
> View attachment 895265



How is this Pakistani soldier's tactical gear a lot better than the average soldier?


----------



## Raja Porus

PanzerKiel said:


> Yes, its normal. But you have to wear the badges of the regiment you are serving in.


But mess kit, SD of parental?


----------



## bhola record

kitne badnaseeb tum

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Raja Porus said:


> But mess kit, SD of parental?


Not even those. All dresses to have badges of your present unit.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

PanzerKiel said:


> Not even those. All dresses to have badges of your present unit.


Wese. Shouldn't we bring back those cummerbunds? Without those the uniform seems very casual and rather untidy especially when saluting.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## fatman17

A snapshot of General Bajwa’s six years as COAS


ISLAMABAD: The end of General Qamar Javed Bajwa’s tenure as Chief of the Army Staff is fast approaching. As Pakistan Army prepares for a change of command, it is important to evaluate the...




www.thenews.com.pk


----------



## ghazi52

IDEAS 2022 Karachi..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

IDEAS 2022 Karachi...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.
SSG sniper unit preparing to set-up an over watch to guard the valley and monitor the movement, somewhere on Waziristan's rocky terrain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.
display of different types of Assault Rifles manufactured by Cavalier Group Pakistan at IDEAS 2022..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
Different types of Assault Rifles manufactured by Pakistan Ordinance Factories (POF) being displayed at IDEAS 2022..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,.
W653 armoured recovery vehicle (ARV) first time seen at IDEAS 2022..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CLUMSY

[SSG]Q266 said:


> How is this Pakistani soldier's tactical gear a lot better than the average soldier?


Everything i see except the helmet looks to be Azeri


----------



## AlKardai

CLUMSY said:


> Everything i see except the helmet looks to be Azeri


We need to upgrade all of our soldiers to this level as a minimum


----------



## CLUMSY

[SSG]Q266 said:


> We need to upgrade all of our soldiers to this level as a minimum


Eh, our army is way too large to give everyone a high cut helmet and honestly i dont see much of a point. Im not sure whether the current GIDS helmet is based off LWH or PASGT (i swear to God i hope it isnt PASGT). As for combat vests and all of that stuff then yeah. Should have in built elbow and knee pads too. Otherwise we dont seem bad tbh. Havent seen many magnified optics on rifles among the army, maybe should look over there too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AlKardai

CLUMSY said:


> Eh, our army is way too large to give everyone a high cut helmet and honestly i dont see much of a point. Im not sure whether the current GIDS helmet is based off LWH or PASGT (i swear to God i hope it isnt PASGT). As for combat vests and all of that stuff then yeah. Should have in built elbow and knee pads too. Otherwise we dont seem bad tbh. Havent seen many magnified optics on rifles among the army, maybe should look over there too



I'm fine with the current GID helmet. It offers good protection, whilst not being as heavy as a PASGT.

I meant that the PA should be upgraded in terms of BDUs, boots and proper tactical plate carriers


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592385920887443458

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CLUMSY

[SSG]Q266 said:


> I'm fine with the current GID helmet. It offers good protection, whilst not being as heavy as a PASGT.
> 
> I meant that the PA should be upgraded in terms of BDUs, boots and proper tactical plate carriers


The boots seem to be pretty good tbh, have touched them and they look and feel really durable and perfectly fine for infantry use. Plate carriers and chest rigs i definitely agree on


----------



## AlKardai

CLUMSY said:


> The boots seem to be pretty good tbh, have touched them and they look and feel really durable and perfectly fine for infantry use. Plate carriers and chest rigs i definitely agree on



I don’t know why I said boots, because a lot of people have told me that they are quite good quality, too.


----------



## CLUMSY

[SSG]Q266 said:


> I don’t know why I said boots, because a lot of people have told me that they are quite good quality, too.


Yep they definitely are top notch


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592814065189269504

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592899786130468865


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
Ground Base Electronic Warfare Systems by GIDS at IDEAS 2022.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593111265832226816

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

@Raja Porus 
A new uniform ?


----------



## Raja Porus

Inception-06 said:


> @Raja Porus
> A new uniform ?
> View attachment 897783


Airforce.
Perhaps a joint exercise between PA and PAF.
God knows why PAF has changed its uniform.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Raja Porus said:


> Airforce.
> Perhaps a joint exercise between PA and PAF.
> God knows why PAF has changed its uniform.



It’s from recent exercises in south just in reaction to Indian south manoeuvres.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593333992178290690


----------



## ghazi52

.,.
IBIS-150 S-band search and tracking radar of Pakistan Army Air Defence with a range of 150 km being displayed at IDEAS 2022..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593941739819368448



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593438265926995968



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593235428412256258



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592545627736604673



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593246831382646784



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592903058677432321


----------



## ghazi52

.,.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594192245485248517


----------



## Bahaadur Shaah

ghazi52 said:


> General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Punjab Regimental Centre (PRC), today. During the visit, COAS installed Lt General Majid Ehsan, Inspector General Arms as Colonel Commandant of the Punjab Regiment.
> 
> View attachment 758792


Could someone explain me about the role, responsibilities and duties of Inspector general arms?


----------



## Super Falcon

Ranger scout drones be used with army personnel for greater situational awareness


----------



## fatman17

A timeline of Pakistan's army chiefs through the ages


How many army chiefs have been appointed during Pakistan's 75 year-long history?



www.dawn.com


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595679569243406336



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595641132763037697



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595375979215482880


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594737269516414977



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595127816323928064


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595106356352225288


----------



## Sayfullah

Good to see MRAP’s are being used in Waziristan. 
This particular one is from North Waziristan and was hit by ttp suicide bomber. It was posted by terrorist channels trying to claim their success but it looked like the MRAP and crew survived. 

@PanzerKiel did the crew and vehicle survive? This attack was from a few days back in North Waziristan. Hopefully more MRAP’s like these are given to our troops so more are protected.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595795427190018051


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595670933863292928



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596129255288541184


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595714917151170562



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595809575860674563


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595823942916538369


----------



## fatman17




----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596836310572232706


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596822708339494913


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596915620746231809



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596882111801462787

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

An attack helicopter from Pakistan will be attached



to the United Nations peacekeeping mission in Mali. The helicopter will join the MINUSMA mission in March next year. India will contribute one utility helicopter for MINUSMA as well. MINUSMA was established in 2013 to support foreign and local troops battling militants, but in recent months there have been repeated instances of tensions between the Malian authorities and the mission.


----------



## Abid123

fatman17 said:


>


We should have gone all in for support for the Haqqani network after this. 

Supplied them with thousands of manpads and ATGM and order them to slaughter as many Yankees as possible..


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Army's positive role in National Security always received unwavering public support: COAS

November 28, 2022*





File Photo
Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa has said the Army's positive and constructive role in Pakistan's National Security and Development has always received unwavering public support.
In an interview with Gulf News, he said we have restricted the Army's role to its constitutional mandated task only by deciding to make it apolitical. He said this decision will facilitate in reinvigorating and strengthening democratic culture, assist in supporting state organs to effectively perform and deliver and help enhance the army's prestige in the long term.
The Army Chief said the institutional resolve to remain apolitical will remain steadfast. He was confident this political quarantine of the armed forces will auger well for Pakistan in the long term by fostering political stability and strengthening the Army-to-people bond.
He urged the youth to shield themselves from divisive propaganda and information warfare that seeks to polarize our society and erode mutual trust. Pakistan should always come first before any other marker of identity
General Qamar Javed Bajwa said Pakistan's successful counter-terrorism campaign has turned the tide of terrorism and we continue to make meaningful efforts to overcome the menace of extremism and residue of terrorism.
Responding to a question, the Army Chief said Pakistan enjoys a special bond and fraternal ties with GCC and other Middle Eastern countries, which is deep-rooted in our strong religious, historical and cultural affinity. Our traditional ties with brotherly Arab states transcend beyond any cost-benefit calculus.
The Army Chief said military diplomacy is complementary to Pakistan's foreign policy and plays its due role in fostering Pakistan's bilateral relations with other countries, including in the Middle Eastern region. He said our intimate engagements with the Arab countries at the leadership level have continuously helped nurture the long-standing ties and translate them into practical cooperation in areas of common interests.
General Qamar Javed Bajwa said Pakistan has always desired peaceful and friendly relations with neighboring Iran and tried to maintain a positive working relationship with it

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597123109123129344


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597188722579365893


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597206804663967744


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597192698330742786









Radio Pakistan News on Instagram: ": Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa paid a farewell call on President Dr. Arif Alvi in Islamabad on Monday. The President commended General Qamar Javed Bajwa's services in the field of defence. He appreciated th


Radio Pakistan News shared a post on Instagram: ": Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa paid a farewell call on President Dr. Arif Alvi in Islamabad on Monday. The President commended General Qamar Javed Bajwa's services in the field of defence. He appreciated the outgoing Army Chief's services...




www.instagram.com














Radio Pakistan News on Instagram: ": Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa paid a farewell call on Prime Minister Shehbaz Sharif in Islamabad on Monday. The Prime Minister commended General Bajwa's services for the Pakistan Army, country's defence, a


Radio Pakistan News shared a post on Instagram: ": Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa paid a farewell call on Prime Minister Shehbaz Sharif in Islamabad on Monday. The Prime Minister commended General Bajwa's services for the Pakistan Army, country's defence, and national interests. He said...




www.instagram.com


----------



## fatman17

Beijing relies on Pakistan to project its might, Pentagon report notes


China Military Power notes that Beijing ranks Islamabad as its only ‘all-weather strategic partner’, ahead of Moscow.



www.dawn.com







Pakistan Ka Beta said:


> *Army's positive role in National Security always received unwavering public support: COAS*
> 
> *November 28, 2022*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> File Photo
> Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa has said the Army's positive and constructive role in Pakistan's National Security and Development has always received unwavering public support.
> In an interview with Gulf News, he said we have restricted the Army's role to its constitutional mandated task only by deciding to make it apolitical. He said this decision will facilitate in reinvigorating and strengthening democratic culture, assist in supporting state organs to effectively perform and deliver and help enhance the army's prestige in the long term.
> The Army Chief said the institutional resolve to remain apolitical will remain steadfast. He was confident this political quarantine of the armed forces will auger well for Pakistan in the long term by fostering political stability and strengthening the Army-to-people bond.
> He urged the youth to shield themselves from divisive propaganda and information warfare that seeks to polarize our society and erode mutual trust. Pakistan should always come first before any other marker of identity
> General Qamar Javed Bajwa said Pakistan's successful counter-terrorism campaign has turned the tide of terrorism and we continue to make meaningful efforts to overcome the menace of extremism and residue of terrorism.
> Responding to a question, the Army Chief said Pakistan enjoys a special bond and fraternal ties with GCC and other Middle Eastern countries, which is deep-rooted in our strong religious, historical and cultural affinity. Our traditional ties with brotherly Arab states transcend beyond any cost-benefit calculus.
> The Army Chief said military diplomacy is complementary to Pakistan's foreign policy and plays its due role in fostering Pakistan's bilateral relations with other countries, including in the Middle Eastern region. He said our intimate engagements with the Arab countries at the leadership level have continuously helped nurture the long-standing ties and translate them into practical cooperation in areas of common interests.
> General Qamar Javed Bajwa said Pakistan has always desired peaceful and friendly relations with neighboring Iran and tried to maintain a positive working relationship with it
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597123109123129344
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597188722579365893
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597206804663967744
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597192698330742786
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Radio Pakistan News on Instagram: ": Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa paid a farewell call on President Dr. Arif Alvi in Islamabad on Monday. The President commended General Qamar Javed Bajwa's services in the field of defence. He appreciated th
> 
> 
> Radio Pakistan News shared a post on Instagram: ": Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa paid a farewell call on President Dr. Arif Alvi in Islamabad on Monday. The President commended General Qamar Javed Bajwa's services in the field of defence. He appreciated the outgoing Army Chief's services...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Radio Pakistan News on Instagram: ": Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa paid a farewell call on Prime Minister Shehbaz Sharif in Islamabad on Monday. The Prime Minister commended General Bajwa's services for the Pakistan Army, country's defence, a
> 
> 
> Radio Pakistan News shared a post on Instagram: ": Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa paid a farewell call on Prime Minister Shehbaz Sharif in Islamabad on Monday. The Prime Minister commended General Bajwa's services for the Pakistan Army, country's defence, and national interests. He said...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com


Gulf news non interview is a ISPR production


----------



## PanzerKiel

Brig Saadullah Khan, HJ​
Born in Sargodha and orphaned early in life, Saadullah Khan was brought up by his elder brother, Dr. Nasrullah Khan, a highly respected doctor. Saadullah got his primary and intermediate education from Sargodha. He completed his graduation from Government College Lahore. After graduation, he joined Pakistan Military Academy in the 3rd PMA Long Course.
Unusual Stint at PMA
His beginnings in the army were not very propitious. His difficulty sprouted from the beard he sported which, especially an untrimmed one of the ‘suchi’ definition, was not as common as it is today. When he refused to part with his beard despite repeated admonitions by his company commander, he was produced before the battalion commander, Lt Col Akhtar Hussain Malik (later Lt Gen). As Saadullah waited outside his office, the company commander went in with the charge sheet, and recommended to the Colonel that the cadet should be withdrawn from PMA for the offence of gross insubordination and refusal to obey a lawful command. "What is his offence?" asked the Colonel.
“His failure to shave off his beard sir, despite being ordered to shave it off many times."
"But that is no offence. And have you already told him that he is to be withdrawn?”
“Yes sir," replied the company commander sheepishly.
“Well, if anyone needs to be withdrawn, it is you. You do not know the regulations on the subject, and you have embarrassed me in the process. Anyhow, call him in."
Saadullah marched in.
“So what is this problem with your beard Saadullah?” asked the Colonel, without the slightest inkling of what he was in for.
“I have no problem with it sir," replied Saadullah, “but everyone else seems to have an issue with it. What I cannot understand sir is that all the early Muslim generals had beards, and within less than a hundred years they conquered half the world. And here I am, just a lowly cadet in a Muslim army, and my beard seems to have become a source of contention for all those around me!”
“Indeed" replied the Colonel after a few moments of reflection, “these Muslim generals did conquer half the world in a very short time, but let me assure you that their beards played no part in these conquests. They would have made their conquests with or without their beards. Besides, we are in the Pakistan Army of today. Look around you, and see the emphasis on uniformity. Just look at your uniform and mine. Except for the ranks we wear our attire is identical. Just examine your boots and how your laces are tied, and then have a look at mine and you will not be able to point out any variation. I like my cadets to stand out, but you are standing out because of your beard, which in my opinion is not a good enough reason to stand out. But anyhow, that is your business. Let me tell you though, that you are well within your rights to sport a beard and I will make certain that this matter is never brought up again. I will also officially record this incident, so that even if I am posted out, this matter may not be agitated again. Now you are free to leave."
Gentleman Cadet Saadullah Khan marched out of the office of his Commanding Officer, went straight to the barber’s shop and got his beard shaved off. A year later Lt Col Akhtar Malik was transferred from PMA to take command of 2/16 Punjab Regiment at Chaman on the Pak-Afghan border. A year or so after that Saadullah Khan passed out of PMA with the Sword of Honour. This gave him the privilege to opt to be commissioned in any unit of the Pakistan Army. He opted for Lt Col Akhtar Malik's unit.
*






Regimental Service*
After a number of stints in the unit, and other staff and instructional appointments, he was promoted to the rank of Lt Colonel in mid-1966 and transferred to take command of 2/16 Punjab Regiment [in Lahore] since renamed 14 Punjab.
He was a hard task master, driving himself the hardest, setting the highest standards of command, and always leading by example. For instance, during summer collective training in the enervating July and August of Lahore weather, he never used commanding officer's privilege of using a jeep, but always marched with his unit. He emphasized the need for every officer to know the names of all their men and know about them as much as possible, because in the end it was men who won battles, and not weapons. When he was transferred out after two years of command, he knew the names of most of the eight hundred men in his unit. He was a stickler for discipline, but only for the spirit that underlay discipline. Thus whenever he gave orders or instructions which were not run-of-the-mill military orders, he explained the rationale, so that those who had to carry it out, were vested in carrying it out well. He was a great adherent of the principle that if anything was worth doing, it was worth doing well. And he was a great believer in the average person's abilities, which he believed could be honed to perfection provided the commitment was there. And it was this commitment, he believed, which was the job of a commander to create among his subordinates.
On matters of discipline, he was always forgiving if he felt he saw genuine remorse. But he never could forgive conduct he saw as dishonourable. His own nephew was serving in the unit under him. But when he thought that the escapades of this young officer were all too frequently crossing the line from youthful misadventure to the unacceptable, he had no qualms having him thrown out of the army.
Saadullah was a great believer in self-improvement. Thus he was very well read on a whole variety of subjects. But where he was quite unique was that he was an unlikely combination of a practicing Sufi and a die-hard soldier but never let the one intrude upon the other. For example, no one, except in the privacy of his home, ever heard him ask for a 'jainamaz', or which way the Qibla was, or if it was time for a certain prayer yet, etc, etc. Indeed no one ever saw him pray, while everyone knew that this man never missed a prayer, not even Tahajjud!
The only place where Saadullah's deep religious convictions showed, was when confronted with lies, no matter what rank the source of such lies may hold. He believed it was downright sinful to assent by greeting with silence, a proposition one deeply disagreed with. At times like these Saadullah spoke up and registered his disagreement. Very correctly, very politely, but this had to be done.
*Legendary War Performance*
The year 1971 saw him in command of 27 Brigade in East Pakistan. The period after the military crackdown starting in March 1971 witnessed unforgivable atrocities from Bengali militants and occasional outburst by own soldiers. For someone like Saadullah, a complete soldier-patriot on the one hand, and a total believer in justice and a sensitive, practicing Sufi on the other, the emotional conflict can only be imagined. His answer was to carry his court martial box in his jeep and dispense summary justice to anyone under his command accused of any crime or wrongdoing against the local population. He never allowed anyone to commit any sort of violence except treating the militants according to the law.
A practicing Sufi who was well versed in the writings, poetry, and philosophy of ancient Sufi saints, Saadullah was largely a quiet and private man. However, he was prone to explode and take direct action against anything or anyone he thought was bringing the Pakistan Army into disrepute or disregarding the Sufi code of ethics he had weaved for himself. Maybe it was this code that also elevated his reputation of being among those Pakistani military officers in East Pakistan who were deeply respected by Bengali civilians. He laid down a strict zero-tolerance policy for the men under his command and immediately admonished and punished any soldier under him who was found guilty of being involved in any atrocity against the Bengali civilians.
Throughout the very trying days of the unfortunate civil war in East Pakistan Saadullah neither lost his humanity nor his nerve and continued to provide leadership to all those serving under him, and remained a great example of commitment and courage to those around or above him. 
*Leading from the Front*
His real test came when the Indian Army invaded East Pakistan and conventional operations began in December 1971. His Brigade was deployed in defense of Meghna Bridge, holding Ashuganj. On the morning of December 9 he was alerted about the possibility that an undetermined number of Indian troops had infiltrated to the rear of 27 Brigade’s defenses. While on the way to check out the situation for himself, and well short of where the infiltrators had been sighted, he came across a few of his troops who had taken up firing positions on an embankment, facing towards the rear of the brigade's defenses. The Brigadier stopped his jeep and went over to them to find out what they were doing there. They told him that just over the embankment there were enemy soldiers. When he crawled up and looked over the embankment, he was stunned to find that indeed there were Indian soldiers no more than 150 yards on the other side. He was expecting that the enemy infiltration effort had reached no deeper than the outskirts of Ashuganj. But on the present evidence the enemy had clearly outflanked his positions and was already in the town. He immediately called his wireless operator, jeep driver, office runner and a few stragglers up onto the embankment and started to engage the enemy with small arms fire. It was his assessment that though the enemy had come into Ashuganj, it was still in the initial process of deployment. He knew that if Ashuganj fell to the enemy that was the end for his brigade. He had a decision to make, and it did not take him long to make up his mind. He decided to attack the enemy immediately before he had had time to fully settle. And he did attack with whatever number of troops he could collect without wasting a minute. In the event he could only muster less than a platoon. Nevertheless, he formed them up, fixed bayonets and personally led the charge on the enemy troops closest to him. First the nearest sub unit of the enemy left its position and fled, crashing into the sub unit behind it, and taking it along in flight; and then another sub unit fled; and then another, till the Brigadier and his group, now reduced to six men, reached near the edge of Ashuganj town, with the enemy in full flight.
At about this time he saw Maj Aftab about 400 yards behind him with two rifle companies of 33 Baloch who joined in the chase. After a battle lasting three hours Brigadier Saadullah now left the proceedings to Maj Aftab and left for his headquarters. In the event Maj Aftab saw every last one of the enemy killed or chased out of Ashuganj, and also captured eight enemy tanks in good running order. 
A miracle had been wrought. Four Indian Infantry Battalions (10 Bihar, 2 EBR, 17 Rajput, and 18 Rajput) and one squadron of tanks had been chased out of Ashuganj by the bayonet charge of a Pakistani platoon led personally by its Brigade Commander, assisted later on by two of his rifle companies.
For display of courage in face of the enemy, above and beyond the call of duty, Brigadier Saadullah Khan was recommended for the award of Nishan-e-Haider, Pakistan's highest award for gallantry. No one was more deserving of it, perhaps ever. But there was not even a scratch on his body, so tradition disallowed it!
*End of Indo-Pakistan War and its Aftermath*
The war ended in defeat for Pakistan, and this meant a POW camp for the Brigadier and so many other very gallant officers and men. After repatriation to Pakistan, Brigadier Saadullah Khan was approved for promotion to Major General in early 1973. Only the formality of signatures on the promotion order remained before he could wear the rank. Meanwhile there was a demonstration on ‘Assaulting Across a Water Obstacle’ he had to attend, where the Corps Commander as the Chief observer. After the demonstration the officer who had arranged it, failed to ask the audience for their comments, and asked the Corps Commander if he would like to say a few words on what he had witnessed. As is usual, the General went ahead and praised what he had seen. After this, what the demonstration had depicted would have become a part of the army doctrine on the subject. Brig Saadullah had had plenty of experience in real war situations of the sort of operation which was demonstrated. Just as the General finished his concluding remarks, Saadullah raised his hand and asked to be heard on the subject before the matter could be concluded. The General allowed him to proceed. In short, what Saadullah had to say was that should the just concluded demonstration become the basis of army doctrine on the subject, it would lead to mass slaughter of own troops without the enemy having to do much. He made it a point to stress that he was not talking about theory but that his observations came from practical experience of real battles in conditions which the demonstration sought to depict. The embarrassment on the General's face was quite palpable. What should have been a happy ending for all, turned into a disastrous denouement of the event. This was to have telling effect on his career, rest is history. Thus the head of the finest Brigadier in the army, in the run for promotion to the next rank, was chopped off. 
*Admonishment and Sojourn into Balochistan*
Saadullah lost little sleep over his supersession, nor did he have any time for it. Almost immediately afterwards his brigade was ordered to move to Balochistan to fight the insurgency there – in the hindsight an admonition. 
As was his wont and being a professional soldier, he drew every book on Balochistan from GHQ Library and moved to Balochistan as ordered.
He had little doubt about how he would tackle the insurgency i.e., his primary goal was to win the hearts of the Balochis. Thus he laboured to find out the names of Balochi hostiles in his area of operations, and the hamlets or villages they belonged to. On every opportunity he got, he drove through these places. Following his jeep invariably were trailers full of rations which he personally distributed to the inhabitants, and asked them what more could be done for them. Concurrently, he took skeletal medical team of his brigade to administer medical care to the locals. His reputation preceded him and the Balochi hostiles started to come down from the hills to surrender to him. They were always honourably treated. As the word got around, these numbers increased. Eventually, hostiles in areas of operation of other formations also started to come in to surrender to Brig Saadullah. This was a great achievement, but the envy it created was also great. 
For reasons hitherto unknown, one evening as he sat checking routine mail, he opened a letter informing him that he had been compulsorily retired “without the fault of the officer", and that he must hand over charge of his brigade within 24 hours and doff the uniform to which he had brought so much honour. No reason was given. The date was February 14.
Upon retirement Saadullah Khan went and devoted the rest of his life to the service of his ‘murshid’. The ‘sufi’ in him had at last subjugated the perfect soldier who had faded away.
It is a pity that very few would know anything about this great man and his greatness. Seeds of greatness were in him right when he was a cadet and remained consistent in character all his life. A man who was a great leader of men and someone who liked to set the pace through self-example and from the front. 
In the reckoning of many, late Brigadier Saadullah Khan is among the finest soldiers produced by the Pakistan Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2


----------



## fatman17

Postings by new COAS


----------



## fatman17

The post of CJCSC was created by former Prime minister of Pakistan Zulfikar Ali Bhutto in March 1976, and the first Chairman was four star rank officer, General Muhammad Shariff. The current holder of the office is *General Sahir Shamshad Mirza* appointed in 2022.


*No.**Name**From**To*01.General Muhammad Shariff01-03-197622-01-197702.Admiral Mohammad Shariff22-01-197713-08-198003.General Muhammad Iqbal Khan13-04-198022-03-198404.General Rahimuddin Khan22-03-198429-03-198705.General Akhtar Abdur Rahman29-03-198717-08-198806.Admiral Iftikhar Ahmed Sirohey10-11-198817-08-199107.General Shamim Alam Khan17-08-199109-11-199408.Air Chief Marshal Farooq Feroze Khan09-11-199409-11-199709.General Jehangir Karamat09-11-199707-10-199810.General Pervez Musharraf07-10-199807-10-200111.General Muhammad Aziz Khan07-10-200106-10-200412.General Ehsan ul Haq06-10-200407-10-200713.General Tariq Majeed08-10-200707-10-201014.General Khalid Shameem Wayne08-10-201007-10-201315General Rashid Mehmood28-11-201327-11-201615General Zubair Mahmood Hayat28-11-201627-11-201916.*General Nadeem Raza*28-11-201927-11-202217.*General Sahir Shamshad Mirza*27-11-2022Present


----------



## ghazi52

,..,
Pakistan🇵🇰 Army's Anti-Drone Vehicle by NRTC.
It consists of an Acoustic Sensor, two IR cameras & RF (radio frequency) Jammers.
This anti-drone vehicle is capable of countering drones at day and night cost effectively.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
5


----------



## Signalian

ghazi52 said:


> ,..,
> Pakistan🇵🇰 Army's Anti-Drone Vehicle by NRTC.
> It consists of an Acoustic Sensor, two IR cameras & RF (radio frequency) Jammers.
> This anti-drone vehicle is capable of countering drones at day and night cost effectively.
> 
> View attachment 902397


Thats a good find

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## syed_yusuf

fatman17 said:


> The post of CJCSC was created by former Prime minister of Pakistan Zulfikar Ali Bhutto in March 1976, and the first Chairman was four star rank officer, General Muhammad Shariff. The current holder of the office is *General Sahir Shamshad Mirza* appointed in 2022.
> 
> 
> *No.**Name**From**To*01.General Muhammad Shariff01-03-197622-01-197702.Admiral Mohammad Shariff22-01-197713-08-198003.General Muhammad Iqbal Khan13-04-198022-03-198404.General Rahimuddin Khan22-03-198429-03-198705.General Akhtar Abdur Rahman29-03-198717-08-198806.Admiral Iftikhar Ahmed Sirohey10-11-198817-08-199107.General Shamim Alam Khan17-08-199109-11-199408.Air Chief Marshal Farooq Feroze Khan09-11-199409-11-199709.General Jehangir Karamat09-11-199707-10-199810.General Pervez Musharraf07-10-199807-10-200111.General Muhammad Aziz Khan07-10-200106-10-200412.General Ehsan ul Haq06-10-200407-10-200713.General Tariq Majeed08-10-200707-10-201014.General Khalid Shameem Wayne08-10-201007-10-201315General Rashid Mehmood28-11-201327-11-201615General Zubair Mahmood Hayat28-11-201627-11-201916.*General Nadeem Raza*28-11-201927-11-202217.*General Sahir Shamshad Mirza*27-11-2022Present


What is the role of cjcsc in Pakistan. What are his responsibilities? Or is it just ceremonial?


----------



## Reichmarshal

syed_yusuf said:


> What is the role of cjcsc in Pakistan. What are his responsibilities? Or is it just ceremonial?


To have fun on tax payers expense

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

syed_yusuf said:


> What is the role of cjcsc in Pakistan. What are his responsibilities? Or is it just ceremonial?


Role of Inter-services coordination but as you said mainly ceremonial.



ghazi52 said:


> ,..,
> Pakistan🇵🇰 Army's Anti-Drone Vehicle by NRTC.
> It consists of an Acoustic Sensor, two IR cameras & RF (radio frequency) Jammers.
> This anti-drone vehicle is capable of countering drones at day and night cost effectively.
> 
> View attachment 902397


Have these been inducted?


----------



## farooqbhai007

Signalian said:


> Thats a good find


Yes very good find so much so that no one bothered to add credits. I had to set up my printer then scan that brochure and then I uploaded that pic to twitter.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599052167775948800

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Inception-06

farooqbhai007 said:


> Yes very good find so much so that no one bothered to add credits. I had to set up my printer then scan that brochure and then I uploaded that pic to twitter.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599052167775948800Bro



where did get this pictures?


----------



## farooqbhai007

Inception-06 said:


> where did get this pictures?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599047630084255749

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farooqbhai007

IA weapons / Enemy weapons poster:
Milan 1
Milan 2
Sagger
Konkurs
Fagot

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Inception-06

farooqbhai007 said:


> View attachment 902662
> 
> 
> IA weapons / Enemy weapons poster:
> Milan 1
> Milan 2
> Sagger
> Konkurs
> Fagot



I also saw a poster about IAF air crafts in this sector!


----------



## Great Janjua

In all these 6 years under Bajwa there has been hardly any upgradation of the fighting troops on LOC we are still using unguided rocket launchers against an adversary which uses several lethal weapons systems its time we pay heed to these men and upgrade quickly these blunders will come to haunt you if not rectified.

Also just out of curiosity why are the vests so loosely fit are there plates inside or is it just a farce with the same old sh*t helmets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

farooqbhai007 said:


> View attachment 902662
> 
> 
> IA weapons / Enemy weapons poster:
> Milan 1
> Milan 2
> Sagger
> Konkurs
> Fagot



Enemy Aircrafts available for this sector :

Notice that IAF will use its training aircraft’s for ground attacks!


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Pakistan Army's Women Officers serving with the UN Peacekeeping Forces in Central Africa. 
We are proud and thankful for your services!


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Girl power


----------



## fatman17

Five challenges Pakistan’s new army chief faces


General Asim Munir has taken over at a time when Pakistan is tackling multiple crises.




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## blain2

Inception-06 said:


> Enemy Aircrafts available for this sector :
> 
> Notice that IAF will use its training aircraft’s for ground attacks!
> View attachment 902724


Does that surprise you? They pressed into service Mig-23s/27s for lack of options in ground attack roles during Kargil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

blain2 said:


> Does that surprise you? They pressed into service Mig-23s/27s for lack of options in ground attack roles during Kargil.



I am not surprised, it was the Army which was surprised by IAF in 1999. Good that Pakistan Army now recognises the IAF, showing the world a hanging poster in a bunker, which declares potential threats of IAF. Imagine if they would had that Poster 1999 during Kargil war.



blain2 said:


> Does that surprise you? They pressed into service Mig-23s/27s for lack of options in ground attack roles during Kargil.



And then IAF they decided the alternative to HIGH ALTITUDE BOMBING with Mirage 2000. Good that the Pakistan Army has deployed now HIMADS in this Sector.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

During visit of LOC..

Eastern Border..








Western Border..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,
PA/FC Equipment showcased at Peshawar Cantt. DJI Matric 300 (Img1) POF Ababeel MR5 Armed Munitions dropping copter (Img2) Some sort of Chinese vtol drone in Img 3 And G3 with Thermal sights plus HIT Discretely armoured hilux in the back (Img4) 






















Dahua TPC-ACPT8620B-B Thermal Camera (Img1) Some thermal camera possibly local (Img2) And ISSM system components : NRTC NB1 GSR+EO sensors (Img3) NRTC NB1 GSR standalone (Img4) 























And of course the additional protection body armour which has been in use with FC for a while now , this time displayed over PA uniform.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> Girl power
> View attachment 902935
> 
> View attachment 902937


MP5A2s  

Coherent with size and weight but the range ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

@PanzerKiel don't you think we should introduce great coats over ceremonial/SD uniforms? For example our ADC with Imran khan during his visit to Russia that too in February wqs without anything over his regular uniform

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600837181559689216


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602647605149835268


----------



## CLUMSY

Inception-06 said:


> Enemy Aircrafts available for this sector :
> 
> Notice that IAF will use its training aircraft’s for ground attacks!
> View attachment 902724


Training aircraft can be decent light attack aircraft. Easy to maintain too. Definitely would expect trainer aircraft to be used by both sides in a prolonged war tbh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602655434288074752


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.
Peshawar Corps Commander Peshawar participated as a chief guest in a ceremony at, Hope Special Education School in Peshawar by Pakistan Army. Corps Commander praised the teachers on their skills and Good care of special children.
Dec 14, 2022

Reactions: Love Love:
3


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603342615604301831

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,
51st martyrdom anniversary of Lance Naik Muhammad Mehfooz observed​Shaheed embraced martyrdom on December 18, 1971, after being bayonetted by an enemy soldier

News 
December 18, 2022







Major General Shoaib Bin Akram lays a floral wreath at the martyr’s mausoleum in Rawalpindi on Dec 18, 2022. Photo: ISPR*

RAWALPINDI: *The Pakistan Army observed the 51st martyrdom anniversary of Lance Naik Muhammad Mehfooz Shaheed, recipient of the Nishan-e-Haider, on Sunday in Mehfoozabad, old Pind Malkan, according to the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR).

Major General Shoaib Bin Akram laid a floral wreath at the martyr’s mausoleum and a smartly turned-out contingent of the army presented the guard of honour.


----------



## fatman17

Exploits of an extraordinary soldier | The Express Tribune


In Sahibzada Yaqub Khan: Pursuits and Experiences as Prisoner of War, Maj-Gen Hamid provides detailed account of legendary figure’s capture by Germans during WWII




tribune.com.pk


----------



## Sayfullah

جنرل عاصم منیر سکول کے دنوں میں نعت پڑھتے ہوئے #foryou #fyp #viral #foryoupage #pakistan #raja_sajawa786l #standwithkashmir


347 Likes, 19 Comments. TikTok video from Raja Sajawal Hussain (@raja_sajawal786): "جنرل عاصم منیر سکول کے دنوں میں نعت پڑھتے ہوئے #foryou #fyp #viral #foryoupage #pakistan #raja_sajawa786l #standwithkashmir". original sound.




vm.tiktok.com





@PanzerKiel @blain2 @Signalian is this actually Gen Asim Munir during his school days? 😳😳😳


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
*Pakistan Army's elite SSG Commandoes in their new camo..*


----------



## GriffinsRule

ghazi52 said:


> ,.,..,
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603342615604301831


What CCTV footage...?


----------



## blain2

ghazi52 said:


> ,.,.,.
> *Pakistan Army's elite SSG Commandoes in their new camo..*


Don't know why they need a different earth tone uniform. They should just adopt the same CCD as the rest of the army. No need for distinguishing the special from the garden infantry. Focus needs to be on performance that sets apart and not uniforms and accoutrement.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Dreamer.

blain2 said:


> Don't know why they need a different earth tone uniform. They should just adopt the same CCD as the rest of the army. No need for distinguishing the special from the garden infantry. Focus needs to be on performance that sets apart and not uniforms and accoutrement.


They should have the option to use different camo's based on terrain.


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608116780576145409


Press Release No 123/2022 - COAS visited Miranshah - 23 Dec 2022 | ISPR​ISPR Rawalpindi, 23 December, 2022: Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Syed Asim Munir visited Miranshah - North Waziristan and Tarbela today . At Miranshah, COAS laid floral wreath at Martyrs’ Monument to pay homage to brave soldiers who laid lives while defending the motherland . COAS was briefed by field commanders on latest security situation in the area and response mechanisms to thwart terrorist threat. COAS also visited frontline troops deployed along Pakistan - Afghanistan Border. While interacting with officers and men, COAS commended their professionalism, high morale and operational readiness. COAS said that Pak Army remains focused on evolving security situation and determined to take the battle to the terrorists and break nexus with their facilitators so as to ensure lasting peace through socioeconomic development. Pakistan Army will consolidate the hard earned peace, made possible by the supreme sacrifices of resilient Pakistani nation and LEAs. Later, COAS also visited HQ SSG Terbela. COAS met officers and men of SSG including the elite Zarrar Company whose soldiers gallantly acted in recent Bannu CTD complex operation as well as Aviation. COAS praised their indomitable spirit, sacrifices and commitment to the duty in various operations. COAS said that SSG is the pride of Nation and it had proved it’s metal over the years. Earlier on arrival, COAS was received by Lieutenant General Hassan Azhar Hayat, Commander Peshawar Corps.









Press Release No 114/2022 - COAS Visited Balochistan - 10 Dec 2022 | ISPR​ISPR Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Syed Asim Munir visited Balochistan (Quetta and Turbat) spread over two days. On the first day, COAS visited Corps Headquarters and laid floral wreath at Yadgar-e-Shuhada and offered Fateha. Later, COAS was given detailed update on operational, training and other matters of the formation. COAS also visited Command and Staff College Quetta and School of Infantry and Tactics and interacted with young officers and instructors and advised them to focus on professional excellence to meet future battlefield challenges. On the 2nd day of the visit, COAS visited Turbat. IGFC South Balochistan briefed COAS on prevailing security situation in Southern Balochistan and measures in place to ensure safe and secure environment. COAS said that every effort will be made for the security and safety of the people of Balochistan to ensure conducive environment for the socio-economic development resulting into sustainable peace and prosperity. Earlier, on arrival at Quetta, COAS was received by Lieutenant General Asif Ghafoor, Corps Commander Quetta.









Press Release No 112/2022 - COAS Visited Mausoleums of Quaid-e-Azam - 7 Dec 2022 | ISPR​
ISPR Chief of Army Staff, General Syed Asim Munir visited mausoleum of Quaid- e -Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah today, to pay homage to the Nation’s founder. COAS laid floral wreath and offered Fateha. Later, COAS visited Corps Headquarters Karachi . COAS was briefed on Operational, Security and other matters of the formation including assistance to civil administration during recent natural calamity in Sindh particularly interior Sindh. COAS appreciated Army and Ranger’s troops for operational preparedness and reaching out to people of Sindh during recent unprecedented floods in the country. COAS praised formation, allied organisations and law enforcement agencies for maintaining safe and secure environment in the province particularly megalopolitan city of Karachi. Earlier, on arrival at Karachi, COAS was received by Lieutenant General Muhammad Saeed Corps Commander Karachi







Press Release No 111/2022 - COAS visited Tirah Valley - 6 Dec 2022 | ISPR​
ISPR Rawalpindi, 06 December 2022: Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Syed Asim Munir visited Tirah Valley, Khyber District today. COAS spent day with forward troops deployed along Pakistan - Afghanistan Border. He was brief by field commander about operational preparedness and border control measures in place as part of Western Borders Management Regime . While interacting with officers and men, COAS praised them for their high morale and operational readiness in the line of duty. COAS said that State’s writ has been established due to innumerable sacrifices by tribal people and security forces. Our fight against terrorism will continue with the support of the nation till we achieve enduring peace and stability, COAS reiterated . COAS said that defence of the motherland will be ensured at all costs and there won’t be any space for peace’s spoilers. No one will be allowed to disrupt the hard earned gains of war against terror made thus far, COAS concluded . Later, COAS visited Corps Headquarters Peshawar and laid floral wreath to pay homage to Shahuada. COAS was also briefed about operational, training and other matters of the formation including efforts to create secure environment for socio- economic development projects to uplift the newly merged districts. Earlier, on arrival, COAS was received by Lieutenant General Hassan Azhar Hayat, Commander Peshawar Corps.








Press Release No 108/2022 - COAS Visited Troops in Rakhchikri Sector of LoC - 3 Dec 2022 | ISPR​

ISPR General Syed Asim Munir, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited frontline troops in Rakhchikri Sector of Line of Control (LOC) today. COAS was briefed on latest situation along LOC & operational preparedness of the formation. COAS interacted with officers and soldiers; appreciated their high morale, professional competence and combat readiness while performing their duties in challenging conditions. COAS said that we have noticed highly irresponsible statements from Indian Idrship on GB & AJK recently. Let me make it categorically clear, Pakistan's armed forces are ever ready, not only to defend every inch of our motherland, but to take the fight back to the enemy, if ever, war is imposed on us, COAS emphasised. Any misconception resulting into a misadventure will always be met with full might of our armed forces backed by a resilient nation, COAS said. Indian state will never be able to achieve her nefarious designs. The world must ensure justice and deliver what is promised to the Kashmiri people as per UN resolutions, COAS concluded. Earlier, on arrival, Lieutenant General Shahid Imtiaz, Corps Commander Rawalpindi received COAS


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,..,
DG ISI visited his organization to attend the funeral of martyrs and expressed condolences to the families of martyrs and reiterated commitment to follow zero tolerance policy against terrorists.


----------

